# 2020 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXII Olympiad bids



## Cruise

i nominate baghdad


----------



## Westsidelife

b13 said:


> LA has had the Olympics before let other cities have the chance to host them!


One might say the exact same thing for London.


----------



## nomarandlee

> b13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> agreed! But I think either Tokyo or Rio will win and maybe just maybe Dubai if the bid (you never know).
> 
> 
> 
> I know, they will not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Toronto deserves to win 2020 we give so much to the rest of the world by letting immigrates in and letting them have a quality of life not matched by most of the world! So
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man that is condescendingly arrogant. The IOC owes you an Olympics because you take in immigrants which you also benefit from? Do you like having immigrants in your city or do you like having immigrants for the sake of telling others how it proves by by association how your tolerant and enlightened you are?
> 
> Great, you let not Brit and French and some brown people into your city, have a beer as congratulations.:cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## b13

^ actually I never said "owe" I said deserves and I think may fourmers on this forum would agree with me. I think you should be proud of a city like Toronto who is doing things that many other cities are not doing. Instead of being rude and insulting me and my city I think you should take a look at what Toronto stands for its not for bragging rights its for letting people in this world having a quality of life that they deserve. I don't know if you knew the slogan for Toronto's 2008 bid but it was"Expect the World" and if you come to Toronto that is exactly what you should expect!


----------



## Gomoso

Guadalajara 2020 Mexico will try to make a run as well!


----------



## Benn

b13 said:


> ^ actually I never said "owe" I said deserves and I think may fourmers on this forum would agree with me. I think you should be proud of a city like Toronto who is doing things that many other cities are not doing. Instead of being rude and insulting me and my city I think you should take a look at what Toronto stands for its not for bragging rights its for letting people in this world having a quality of life that they deserve. I don't know if you knew the slogan for Toronto's 2008 bid but it was"Expect the World" and if you come to Toronto that is exactly what you should expect!


I certainly know what you mean, but you did come off as self righteous and arrogant in that post, just read your post through once before posting.


----------



## b13

^ I am sorry if I came across ad being arrogant please forgive me. All I really want is for Toronto to host the olympics! We came very close both times we bid in 1996 and 2008, but I truly believe 2020 will be our time.


----------



## chosebus

after 2007 America Cup...


Caracas 20/20


----------



## Ari Gold

b13 said:


> ^ I am sorry if I came across ad being arrogant please forgive me. All I really want is for Toronto to host the olympics! We came very close both times we bid in 1996 and 2008, but I truly believe 2020 will be our time.


But arent you getting one in 2010 as well? 'You' as in, Canada.

2 olympics within a decade, in the same country is rather much dont you think?


----------



## coth

I'm sure 2016 will be Tokyo, while 2020 will be in South or Central America. Rio is good candidature. Anyway, I hope next 3 olympic games in America will be in South or Central america.


----------



## eMKay

Zaki said:


> If Chicago doesn't get 2016, Toronto 2020 book it.


2nd. I hope Chicago get it, but I'm only 90 miles away from Toronto, and will attend at least one event a day.


----------



## Skyprince

Zagreb will be very nice


----------



## Skyprince

ssangyongs said:


> if present useless prime minister of malaysia stay, malaysia will have little chance to win because of lack of government support bid. ASIAD 2010 should go to Malaysia but the useless prick cancel it to channel the ASIAD money to help more poor people in the rural area...


 Please mind ur words hno:
For me, Abdullah is an excellent Prime Minister for Malaysia (maybe much better than Mahathir)


----------



## b13

Juddy said:


> But arent you getting one in 2010 as well? 'You' as in, Canada.
> 
> 2 olympics within a decade, in the same country is rather much dont you think?


Well the reason why I want Toronto to get 2020 is because Canada has been always known for Winter Olympics and in this country it is Winter Althletes that get better facilities to practise etc. If Toronto were to win the SOG in 2020 our Summer Olympic Athletes would have the needed facilities to be able to compete on the world stage. Also it would help Toronto get more funding from upper levels of government who take BILLIONS of dollars from Toronto and use it on people all over this country while we are cash strapped and left to fend for ourselves!


----------



## Mesh22

b13 said:


> agreed! I can certainly say that yes Chicago is an amazing city and a beautiful one I might add but their bid is just not "special" It just feels so temporary and I don't think the IOC will want that. Honestly the only way I see Chicago winning 2016 is if the IOC feels obligated to give the US an Olympics because of all the revenue the generate for them. But I think either Tokyo or Rio will win and maybe just maybe Dubai if the bid (you never know). But Toronto deserves to win 2020 we give so much to the rest of the world by letting immigrates in and letting them have a quality of life not matched by most of the world! So I think Toronto deserves the World to support them in 2020! Toronto is truly a city unlike any other and I can tell you for sure that if we win the 2020 olympics it will be like no other. People around the world will see a city that accepts any race of people and a city that works together, a safe city, a clean city, and an imaginative city. Toronto will be ready for 2020. Right now Toronto is trying to re-brand it's self because it is a very young city but became a big city in such a quick time that right now the city is trying to make sure we start acting like a big city and do big city things. Huge projects are underway in toronto and more are to come. All I have to say is T.O 2020 it just sound so right!


It was exactly that full headed attitude from the 2008 bid crew that is believed to have cost TO the 2008 Olympics. Torontonians thought the World owed them something? What exactly. I know Toronto is an amazing, awesome city, and could do very well at hosting the Games, however, it will be a long time, at least well after 2036. Canada has had its fair share of the Olympics (Three, 76, 88, 10) in 34 years. Vancouver 2010 has not even happend yet, be supportive of that!!


----------



## Mesh22

b13 said:


> Well the reason why I want Toronto to get 2020 is because Canada has been always known for Winter Olympics and in this country it is Winter Althletes that get better facilities to practise etc. If Toronto were to win the SOG in 2020 our Summer Olympic Athletes would have the needed facilities to be able to compete on the world stage. Also it would help Toronto get more funding from upper levels of government who take BILLIONS of dollars from Toronto and use it on people all over this country while we are cash strapped and left to fend for ourselves!


So your point is the Games "should" be in Toronto to solely benefit Canadas summer athletes?

Abit self indulgent dont you think, Lausanne wouldent buy it. 

If people are so worried about the performance of the Summer team, why not fund them through sporting institutes, as opposed to the having the Games. Having venues doesnt mean increased performance.


----------



## Gherkin

2016 Chicago (brilliant bid!)
2020 Cape Town (depending how successful the World Cup in 2010 is)


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Power Cable (Nebraska) 2020!!!


----------



## samsonyuen

It'd be nice to have games in Toronto, Cape Town, Buenos Aires.


----------



## samsonyuen

It'd be nice to have games in Toronto, Cape Town, Buenos Aires.


----------



## nazrey

^Anton^ said:


> @guigotz: Since when Turkey is an Arab country? So... Albanians are Arabs too, because they're Muslim? *and Indonesians, are they Arabs too because of their religion?*


No they are not!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=254729&page=18


----------



## Velkan

Budapest seems like a nice place to host the 2020 olympics


----------



## city_thing

nazrey said:


> No they are not!
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=254729&page=18


I don't think you understood Anton's original comment.


----------



## nazrey

Why?


----------



## guigotz

Okkk ... but im certain the UAE wont realize ... thats enough!

America going to Host .... Its probable Buenos Aires.


----------



## guigotz

Ok their economy crashed in 2001...

But turn On the television .... e analyzes the American situation Nowadays….


----------



## Bluesence

Portugal! :cheer: :nocrook:


----------



## KevinCT

So many Olympics in UE, let other countries to host them!!


----------



## Steven77571

I would like to see the Summer games in Texas during my lifetime because it will prove to the world that my state is not a bunch of cowboys living on a ranch.


----------



## ^Anton^

city_thing said:


> Heh. Aren't the prime minister and president of Poland identical brothers? *And don't they always ask their mother for advice on how to run the country*?.


That must be when they don't ask Jesus :lol:


----------



## ivan_1984

Possible candidates:

Africa:
Cape Town (South Africa)
El Cairo (Egypt)

América:
Buenos Aires (Argentina)
Monterrey (Mexico)
Mexico DF (México)
Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)
Cartagena de Indias (Colombia)
Santiago (Chile)

Asia:
Busan (South Korea)
New Delhi (India)

Europe:
Budapest (Hungary)
Paris (France)
Prague (Czech Republic)
Rome (Italy)
Saint Petersburg (Russia)
Valencia (Spain)

USA:
Denver
Detroit
Minneapolis.

Oceania
Brisbane (Australia)
Auckland (New Zealand)


----------



## LMCA1990

I hope a Latin American city gets it.


----------



## johncreasy

If 2016 Chicago are received it for Brazil 2020 would become very difficult. Japan, Auatralien have there better chances. For European countries I see also smaller chances to 2012 play there in London instead of to find. Dubai would be also a possibility if Dubai of sport town center is built. South Africa is surely observed by football WM 2010. After mine it would list would in such a way look.
2008: Beijing
2012: London
2016: Chicago
2020: Brisban
2024: Dubai
2028: Paris/Madrid
2032: Tokyo
MADLY IF 2 COUNTRIES THE PLAYS DELIVERING KNEW MARK THEREBY ALSO SMALL COUNTRIES THE LARGEST EVENT DELIVERING ABILITY.:banana:


----------



## RobH

2016 Chicago
2020 Cape Town

is what I'd like to see.


----------



## ivan_1984

Next Olimpics Games:

Beijing 2008, London 2012, Río de Janeiro 2016, Madrid, Valencia or Paris 2020.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

It should go to either an African or Latin American city. But it won't because the IOC is run by a bunch of greedy fuckers.


----------



## Wezza

Russia is hosting the winter olympics after Vancouver, i don't know if they'd get the summer games so soon after?


----------



## city_thing

Valencia would be a good city, would love to see some of the architecture they'd supply. Would Madrid let Valencia have them though? Isn't Madrid quite determined to hold them?


----------



## danVan

2008 Beijing
2012 London
2016 Rio
2020 Honolulu 
I would love to see Olympics in Hawaii


----------



## -Corey-

2008 - Beijing
2012 - London
2016 - Chicago
2020 - Buenos Aires


----------



## Mo Rush

2020 host: see today's SSC banner


----------



## -Corey-

Medellin?? ^^


----------



## Gaeus

2016 - Chicago / Paris / Moscow / Hong Kong
2020 - New York (If Chicago will not get it) / Shanghai (if Hong Kong will not get it), St. Petersburg (If Moscow will not get it) / Busan, Dubai, Warsaw
2024 - Berlin / Milan / Miami (if Chicago will not get it) / Sao Paulo / Guangzhou (if Shanghai will not get it) / Mumbai


----------



## onetwothree

2016 - Chicago

2020 - Copenhagen (Buenos Aires alternatively)

2024 - Copenhagen if we didn't get it in 2020 XD


----------



## Lydon

2020: Cape Town!


----------



## masterpaul

2024: Thesaloniki


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

2020....No earth winner!! Mars 2020!!


----------



## MasonicStage™

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> 2020....No earth winner!! Mars 2020!!


:lol:


----------



## DesfronteR

2016-MONTERREY
2020-MADRID
2024-TOKIO
2028-CAPE TOWN
2032-MELBOURNE
2036-RIO
2040-DUBAI


----------



## Mo Rush

TOKIO 2016
CAPE TOWN 2020 
MELBOURNE 2024
RIO 2028


----------



## Durbsboi

DURBAN 2020


----------



## MasonicStage™

^^ beautiful stadium! kay:


----------



## guigotz

2020.... or africa or east europe


----------



## johncreasy

guigotz said:


> 2020.... or africa or east europe


Africa
Cape Town, South Africa 
After being eliminated during the fourth round of the 2004 Olympic race, Cape Town may also bid for the 2020 Olympics.[1] Prominent IOC members including Dick Pound have suggested that the organization should give the Games to an African nation.[2] Infrastructural deficiencies have been a liability against such measures.[citation needed] This is supported by a comment made by IOC President Jacques Rogge concerning the Cape Town bid for the 2004 Olympics, which were awarded to Athens). Rogge said that he wanted to give the games to Cape Town, and told them to keep trying.[citation needed]. The Cape Chamber of Commerce has indicated that Cape Town intends to bid for the 2020 Games. The 2010 FIFA World Cup could work in Capetown's advantage.


Asia
Busan, Republic of Korea 
With the success of the 2002 Asian Games held in Busan, the city's mayor announced on November 14, 2005 to the Korean news agency Yonhap that they were planning to bid for the 2020 Olympic games. The official bid was made during the 17th APEC forum held on November 18 and 19 in Busan. [3]

Delhi, India 
Being very confident of holding a successful Commonwealth Games in 2010, the Indian Olympic Association (IOA) has confirmed that "Delhi will bid for the 2020 Olympics."[4] The IOA had decided to bid for the 2016 games but after a failed attempt to host the 2014 Asian Games it will now bid for the 2020 games, officials confirmed. Other international sporting events that will be held in India include the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011, the 4th World Military Games 2007 and the soon to be announced F1 Delhi Grand Prix in 2009/2010.

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 
Malaysia expects to be considered a developed nation by the year 2020, as expressed in Wawasan 2020. There is slight expectation from the public for the Malaysian capital Kuala Lumpur to host the Summer Olympics to mark Wawasan 2020.[5] Kuala Lumpur had decided to bid for the 2008 Games but it did not succeed in becoming a candidate on the shortlist.[6] The city however is capable of hosting large athletic competitions as Kuala Lumpur was the host city for the 1998 Commonwealth Games.

Taipei or Kaohsiung, Taiwan 
In 2005, the Premier of the Republic of China, Frank Hsieh, decided and encouraged Taiwan to bid for the 2020 Olympics, yet the government has not decided whether Taipei or Kaohsiung will be bidding.[citation needed]


Europe
Copenhagen, Denmark 
Copenhagen is considering to bid for Denmark's first Olympics. In a report by Rambøll Management it is said that Copenhagen will try to bid for the Olympics in 2020 because they concluded that it would be the most likely year that a European nation would win the bid.[7] Copenhagen already has excellent infrastructure and only little upgrades would be necessary. [8]

Denmark has created a group whose purpose is to attract big events to their nation, which would increase the possibility of getting the Olympics. Denmark may be attempting to hold the World Championship in table tennis in 2010, World Cycling Championship in 2011, European Football Championship (together with Sweden) in 2016 and European Championships in Athletics in 2018. [1]

Due to the fact that London is hosting the Olympics in 2012, the IOC may be reluctant in awarding the Games to another European country so soon.

Hamburg, Germany 
The Hamburg sports league (HSB) issued a press release saying it will meet with the German Olympic sports league to present an application at a meeting in December 2007. [9] Although Berlin and Munich have also expressed interest, the HSB president claims his city is the most compact and has the best chance to host the Olympics. On the other hand, Germany is making exploratory plans for a Munich 2018 Winter Games bid, which may supersede a 2020 Summer games bid altogether.[10]

Lisbon, Portugal 
Lisbon is considering a 2016 bid[11] after holding the 2004 UEFA European Football Championship. If the 2016 bid does not succeed, a bid for the 2020 Games will be put forth. An advantage for the 2020 Games would be the opening of Ota Airport in 2017.[12]

Other events held in Lisbon that will help the Portuguese bid are Expo '98, the 2000 Tennis Masters Cup, the 2001 IAAF World Indoor Championships, and the 2003 Handball World Championship.[13] The sporting infrastructure of Lisbon will be an advantage as the city will be hosting the upcoming 2009 Lusophony Games.

Prague, Czech Republic 
Mayor of Prague, Pavel Bém, has organized a team to assess whether Prague could win a bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympic Games. Its estimated cost for preparations for an Olympic bid, including a proposal to connect the metro system to sports centres and to enlarge an airport, would be USD$9.1 billion. Also, most of the sport grounds must be built. More information www.olympic.cz or www.idnes.cz [14].

Rome, Italy 
After losing its 2004 bid to Athens, Rome will attempt to present a stronger bid for the 2020 Olympics. Walter Veltroni, mayor of Rome, will be supporting a Rome 2020 bid. Following the win of Sochi for the 2014 Winter Olympics, an Italian bid has been confirmed from prospects of the Olympic Games returning to Europe again.[15]

St. Petersburg, Russia 
Russia's second-largest city, St. Petersburg, is considering bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics. City officials have confirmed that they are preparing to develop the city's infrastructure to strengthen their bid.[16] However, as Russia won the right to host the 2014 Winter Olympics, this may play a factor in the IOC's decision. The last time Russia hosted a Summer Games was the 1980 Summer Olympics, then part of the Soviet Union. A bid by St. Petersburg for the 2020 Games would be the first Summer Olympics for the nation as a post-Soviet Russian Federation.


North America
Monterrey, Mexico 
Monterrey is considering a 2016 Summer Olympic bid, but Felipe Muñoz, President of the Mexican Olympic Committee, said that a bid for the 2020 Games was more feasible.[17]

Philadelphia, United States 
There is also speculation that Philadelphia is interested in bidding for the 2020 games. Joseph M. Torsella, head of Philadelphia Sports Congress, has stated he is interested in hosting the 2020 or 2024 Olympic Games in an interview in the local Philadelphia Daily News. [18]

Toronto, Canada 
On July 10, 2007 it was revealed that the Canadian Olympic Committee had begun work on a potential bid for the 2020 or 2024 games for Toronto, the capital of Ontario and largest city in Canada.[19] This would be Toronto's third bid for the summer Olympic games, after unsuccessful bids for the 1996 and 2008 games.

The success of a 2020 bid from Toronto depends on the circumstances of Chicago winning the 2016 Games, as the IOC is very reluctant in awarding the Olympic Games to the same continent consecutively and to another Great Lakes city.[20] If Chicago does not succeed in the 2016 bid, this would give Toronto a winning edge in bidding to be host of the XXXII Olympics. As well, Chicago's loss would mean that by 2020, it would have been 24 years since a summer Olympics were held in North America, the previous of which were the 1996 Games in Atlanta. It should also be noted that other nations that have yet to host an Olympic Games will be a factor for Toronto's potential 2020 bid. Canada had previously hosted the 1976 Summer Games in Montreal.


Oceania
Brisbane, Australia 
The subtropical city of Brisbane would seriously consider bidding for the Olympic Games in 2020 or 2024[21], Queensland Premier Peter Beattie has said. His announcement came after IOC President Jacques Rogge said the IOC would love to see a bid from Brisbane in the future. Nonetheless, Olympic officials are urging Brisbane not to be too eager in pursuing the idea too soon[citation needed], because the 2000 Olympics were held in the New South Wales city of Sydney.

Australia had also previously hosted the 1956 Summer Games in Melbourne. In 1985, Brisbane failed to win the bid for the 1992 Summer Olympics, which were held in Barcelona. However, Brisbane has experience in hosting major international sporting events, having hosted the 1982 Commonwealth Games and the 2001 Goodwill Games.
(quelle Wikipedia)


----------



## cphdude

johncreasy said:


> * Copenhagen, Denmark
> Copenhagen is considering to bid for Denmark's first Olympics. In a report by Rambøll Management it is said that Copenhagen will try to bid for the Olympics in 2020 because they concluded that it would be the most likely year that a European nation would win the bid.[7] Copenhagen already has excellent infrastructure and only little upgrades would be necessary. [8]
> 
> Denmark has created a group whose purpose is to attract big events to their nation, which would increase the possibility of getting the Olympics. Denmark may be attempting to hold the World Championship in table tennis in 2010, World Cycling Championship in 2011, European Football Championship (together with Sweden) in 2016 and European Championships in Athletics in 2018. [1]*


You can forget about that one. It is not going to happen...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Sadly. I'd be rooting for Cape Town or any European city after Chicago 2016. 
Rome would probably not offer the best organized games ever, but still that city could offer one of the loveliest settings.


----------



## xXFallenXx

whens the last time the Olympics have been in the US?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

2002, SLC. Winter Olympics, though. Las Summer OGs were in 1996, ATL.


----------



## cphdude

davidkunz/VIE said:


> ^^ Sadly. I'd be rooting for Cape Town or any European city after Chicago 2016.
> Rome would probably not offer the best organized games ever, but still that city could offer one of the loveliest settings.


Rome might be good. Or berlin....


----------



## jiggawhat?

A seattle bid is in the talks if chicago loses. Though i highly belive chicago will win the 2016 olympic games.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul will bid for 2020. Announced by the Nat. Olympic comitee


----------



## guigotz

www.sercan.de said:


> Istanbul will bid for 2020. Announced by the Nat. Olympic comitee



Good luck it ll be awesome Istanbul 2020


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thanks.
2020 is great, because many current huge infrastrcuture projects like Marmaray or Metro etc will be finished


----------



## MALAYSIAN

I think Malaysia also got chances to host 2020 Summer Olympic


----------



## MALAYSIAN

Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## MALAYSIAN

Malaysia is one of the most developed country in the world.


----------



## RobH

sorry, who should host the 2020 Olympics, I didn't quite catch that.


----------



## MALAYSIAN

RobH said:


> sorry, who should host the 2020 Olympics, I didn't quite catch that.


I dont understand what you meanhno:


----------



## MALAYSIAN

RobH said:


> sorry, who should host the 2020 Olympics, I didn't quite catch that.


Malaysia is better than other countries including United Kingdom, United States, Australia and other countries in Europe:bash:


----------



## Harmen1984

Dude...


----------



## Mo Rush

MALAYSIAN said:


> Malaysia is better than other countries including United Kingdom, United States, Australia and other countries in Europe:bash:


two questions. Did KL make the IOC shortlist for the 2008 games? Did it make the IOC shortlist for the 2010 youth games?


----------



## gugasounds

monterrey has no chance of making the summer olympics


----------



## Second City

MALAYSIAN said:


> Malaysia is better than other countries including United Kingdom, United States, Australia and other countries in Europe:bash:


Hahahaha.... okay buddy whatever you say! :lol::lol::lol:
When someone says Malaysia I think of 
1) Zoolander ....hahaha
2) Those petronas towers.....


----------



## Lydon

MALAYSIAN said:


> Malaysia is better than other countries including United Kingdom, United States, Australia and other countries in Europe:bash:


And that's exactly why Cape Town should host it :lol:


----------



## Mesh22

MALAYSIAN said:


> Malaysia is one of the most developed country in the world.


Having a great airport and two tall towers does not constitute the most developed country in the World. Why are Malaysian students escaping in droves to Australia for their education?

Malaysia is developing at a great pace and I wish it the best, but its just that; developing. 

I don't think 2020 is Malaysia's time. Maybe 2028 or 2032.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Major of Istanbul said yesterday that they plan to bid for the 2020 games.
Therefore they will going to invest more in the infrastructe
The Istanbul metro will have a lenght of 500km in the year 2023.


----------



## nazrey

Mo Rush said:


> two questions.
> 1. Did KL make the IOC shortlist for the 2008 games?
> 2. Did it make the IOC shortlist for the 2010 youth games?


 
1.Yes, they did 
Olympic 2008 :
Bangkok
Beijing
Cairo
Havana
Istanbul
Kuala Lumpur
Osaka
Paris
Seville
Toronto

2.Yes they did 
Youth Olympic Games 2010 :
Athens [GRE] 
Bangkok [THA] 
Debrcen [HUN] 
Guatemala City [GUA]
Kuala Lumpur [MAS] 
Moscow [RUS] 
Poznan [POL] 
Singapore [SIN] 
Turin [ITA]


----------



## Mo Rush

nazrey said:


> 1.Yes, they did
> Olympic 2008 :
> Bangkok
> Beijing
> Cairo
> Havana
> Istanbul
> Kuala Lumpur
> Osaka
> Paris
> Seville
> Toronto
> 
> 2.Yes they did
> Youth Olympic Games 2010 :
> Athens [GRE]
> Bangkok [THA]
> Debrcen [HUN]
> Guatemala City [GUA]
> Kuala Lumpur [MAS]
> Moscow [RUS]
> Poznan [POL]
> Singapore [SIN]
> Turin [ITA]


shortlist=cities that the IOC feels are technically capable of staging the olympic games. KL failed to shortlist for the youth games and the 2008 olympic games..you just listed *applicant cities*


----------



## AceN

Mo Rush said:


> shortlist=cities that the IOC feels are technically capable of staging the olympic games. KL failed to shortlist for the youth games and the 2008 olympic games..you just listed *applicant cities*


KL might have been failed for 2008 Olympic Games, but IOC will change their mind when they see how Malaysia in 2020..emm, perhaps they will change their mind if they go to Malaysia rite now!


----------



## Mo Rush

AceN said:


> KL might have been failed for 2008 Olympic Games, but IOC will change their mind when they see how Malaysia in 2020..emm, perhaps they will change their mind if they go to Malaysia rite now!


I think Malaysia is a fantastic place esp. KL, I was simply replying to a comment that Malaysia was supposedly better than the UK and Australia and therefore it should host, even if its never made the IOC shortlist.


----------



## zfreeman

MALAYSIAN said:


> I strongly believe that Malaysia will host 2020 summer Olympics and not 2028 and 2032.:banana:


No news regarding a bid from KL has been indicated.
Though bidding for this games will not open till 2011, many have indicated a preference to bid for it already.

Do they have sites and designs in mind or is this just a personal call that your home country should host the games??


----------



## LMCA1990

I'm rooting for Cape Town :cheer:


----------



## zfreeman

Olympiaki-Agones said:


> I think Rio 2016, Cape Town 2020 and Istanbul 2024 would be a very good change for this kind of world wide event. Brazil, South Africa and Turkey definitely can manage to host the games. It s just a matter of giving them the chance to prove it.


True it would be a magnificent few games London, Rio, CT and Istanbul.

But on the last few occasions when both Rio and Istanbul have bidded, both have failed to qualify for the short list that suggest to me anyway the bids had a significant amount of faults that the IOC thought the country could not overcome in the alloted timeframe to develop the Games. This does not mean that they wouldn't hosted a Good Games, but both need to raise its infrastructure first, which i believe was an major issue with Rio.

I have liked the idea of a Games in Istanbul fo a while and personally thought it would at least get through the cut for the 2012 Games, but without seeing what the IOC evaluation committee thought i feel able to make judgement on how Istanbul could go forward to a successful bid.


----------



## zfreeman

I see many of the comments over the last couple of months have been made with out of date information.

For the most up to date comprehensive information on Olympic bids see 

www.gamesbids.com.

This gives the listings i have used for my thoughts on the 2016 and 2020 bids in comment #181 above


----------



## shadyunltd

zfreeman said:


> I feel the bid will come down to a* three way split with either Madrid/Prague, Tokyo and Doha*. Early thoughts by those in the know gives a bid by Doha the edge over Tokyo.


Your post had some sense up to this. Reading this made me laugh.

How come half of the favorites are European cities when Europe will have hosted the previous games (2012), and will have hosted the 2004/2006 and 2014 (if we include Sochi to be in Europe).

European are definitely underdogs for 2016. The only chance an European city wins is if it has BY FAR the best proposal because the IOC won't allow three consecutive games to the same continent and not even 2 of the last 3.

As for Tokyo, hmm.... who's hosting the game next year. Ah, yes, Beijing. Tokyo, ruled out again, except if it has the best proposal by far. Tokyo's a long shot here.

Face it, the continents favored for 2016 are North America/South America and Africa. Asia and Europe are long shots here.


----------



## amnesia

@gui, not a mistake at all 

@normand, well looking at history, Dubai used to be a nation without a stable economy, so the country of Qatar joined with Dubai and allowed them to share their economic wealth.

Hence the currency of it's time called the "Qatar and Dubai Riyal". Qatar continued it's development and paid of alot of Dubai's debt when it came to developing it's infrastructure.

When AbuDhabi suggested the creation of the UAE, Qatar, Dubai and Bahrain had initially rejected. (Qatar wanted to be the capital, however pressure from Saudi Arabia from fear that the nation would be too rich and powerfull quashed those plans), Bahrain was a proud nation and Dubai was in debt to Qatar.

Sadly though, Dubai joined the UAE in order to avoid any debt and the Qatar and Dubai Riyal was abandoned.

(just a bit of history if interested ^_^)

@Zfreeman, very well calculated and educated assumption


----------



## zfreeman

shadyunltd said:


> Your post had some sense up to this. Reading this made me laugh.
> 
> How come half of the favorites are European cities when Europe will have hosted the previous games (2012), and will have hosted the 2004/2006 and 2014 (if we include Sochi to be in Europe).


OK. Europe will always have favourites will who will be contenders even if they do not get the games. Just like North America (USA/Canada) did throughout the period 1968-1992 when they 'won' 6 out of 12 Winter and Summer Games. Remember 10 of those Games were normal election type scenario, until the hiccup that was the 1980 and 84 Games.



shadyunltd said:


> European are definitely underdogs for 2016. The only chance an European city wins is if it has BY FAR the best proposal because the IOC won't allow three consecutive games to the same continent and not even 2 of the last 3.


My point still rides here, if the IOC doesn't want the same continent hosting the Games what happened during this period? I know times change but it still doesn't explain history when European cities wanted to host during this time but America had the strong hold on the IOC.



shadyunltd said:


> As for Tokyo, hmm.... who's hosting the game next year. Ah, yes, Beijing. Tokyo, ruled out again, except if it has the best proposal by far. Tokyo's a long shot here.


Point taken. However don't forget this was my opinion nothing else and we are entitled to our own opinions are we not??



shadyunltd said:


> Face it, the continents favored for 2016 are North America/South America and Africa. Asia and Europe are long shots here.


OK. If that is the case of favouring continental rotation, and that its a place from N.America/S. America and Africa. I would prefer to see Rio host but I just don't think it's ready.

North America is rapidly becoming one homogenised culture, the IOC looks for cultural diversity. Europe and Asia still have that diversity, each country still retains its own individuality and flare.

Like i have stated before the IOC wants to encourage new applicants who haven't hosted before. I believe, many of the older hosts will not host again and within a few years even the US and the majority of the capitals of western european countries such as London, Paris and Berlin, will lose out as more countries feel it will be within there reach to host a Summer or Winter Games. The place for the US and the likes of London will be as advisors and financiers. As I have said I would love to see some new Countries on the Olympic map.

Out of the 65 cities that have bid for summer and winter games in the period 2000-2014. 39 have been from Europe. 16 were shorlisted and 4 have hosted/will be hosting(2004,2006,2012,2014). Adding to that North America has held/will hold it twice (2002,2010). This has left only 2 for other continents Beijing and Sydney. this is not a good ratio. I would like to see both North America and Western Europe give up a spot to give chance to Africa and South America, East Europe and the Middle East to host.

I believe many cities in these areas are capable of hosting a great games with a little help from those who have done it before. The ones who would require the most minor help are already appearing in the bids for 2016 and 2020.

Some sort of system is require to assist lesser known olympic countries host I understand the IOC don't want a rotational system but maybe its the only way to get rid of the stranglehold of the EU/US hold on the Olympics. Maybe by saying that 2016 should be South America and 2020 Africa/Middle East 2024 Asia/Pacific could help.

Europe and the US can always host the Winter Games. God knows its cold enough in London at the moment!


----------



## shadyunltd

I agree with you, Freeman. I see your point now. The only thing though is that it is too early to really establish clear-cut favorites, as some cities with a lot of chance of winning are missing on your list (Rio and Chicago) who both made enormous strides recently.

Anyway, my 2 cents. 

A thing that can play in favor of Chicago is, apart from the fact that NBC has the richest TV contracts and apart from its strategic location, that it has never had the games in the past. If you're looking for diversity, you'll get some there. 

Chicago is a city waiting to be fully recognized throughout the world. I'm not saying that it is not, but the games could have the same effect on Chicago than it had on Sydney for instance.


----------



## zfreeman

shadyunltd said:


> I agree with you, Freeman. I see your point now. The only thing though is that it is too early to really establish clear-cut favorites, as some cities with a lot of chance of winning are missing on your list (Rio and Chicago) who both made enormous strides recently.
> 
> Anyway, my 2 cents.
> 
> A thing that can play in favor of Chicago is, apart from the fact that NBC has the richest TV contracts and apart from its strategic location, that it has never had the games in the past. If you're looking for diversity, you'll get some there.
> 
> Chicago is a city waiting to be fully recognized throughout the world. I'm not saying that it is not, but the games could have the same effect on Chicago than it had on Sydney for instance.


True, we have another two years for the bids to be fully submitted and the location decided on.....i know its early to assign clear cut favourites but we all have the ones that we root for, the ones we would support even if out home country is placing a bid.


----------



## dysan1

Just a question, but for a city to even put its bid forward, would it not have to win an internal bidding within its country?

Hence you could not have both Durban and Cape Town bidding from South Africa, and Brisbane and Melbourne from Australia. Am i correct in that thinking?


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> Just a question, but for a city to even put its bid forward, would it not have to win an internal bidding within its country?
> 
> Hence you could not have both Durban and Cape Town bidding from South Africa, and Brisbane and Melbourne from Australia. Am i correct in that thinking?


Correct, two cities from the same country cannot apply.

Durban could be put forward by NOCSA without running an internal bidding contest. If approved by national government, a city can apply to the IOC. I don't think an internal bidding procedure is an IOC requirement. The manner in which a city is chosen largely depends on NOCSA, or the olympic committee of specific country.


----------



## zfreeman

Mo Rush said:


> Correct, two cities from the same country cannot apply.
> 
> Durban could be put forward by NOCSA without running an internal bidding contest. If approved by national government, a city can apply to the IOC. I don't think an internal bidding procedure is an IOC requirement. The manner in which a city is chosen largely depends on NOCSA, or the olympic committee of specific country.


Yes thats true, for example in the USA it is very competitive with four or five cities wanting to host each time the US bids. They do what the IOC do and allow each city to make a bid assessment, run evaluation visits then vote until it gets then make a cut and then decide between the last 2 or three, in the case of 2016. I believe there were 6 or 7 cities. It eventually came down to Los Angeles and Chicago without Chicago being put forward by USOC.
in many cases like Japan two cities come forward and basically its the one who wins the run-off vote wins the nomination.


----------



## Mo Rush

zfreeman said:


> Yes thats true, for example in the USA it is very competitive with four or five cities wanting to host each time the US bids. They do what the IOC do and allow each city to make a bid assessment, run evaluation visits then vote until it gets then make a cut and then decide between the last 2 or three, in the case of 2016. I believe there were 6 or 7 cities. It eventually came down to Los Angeles and Chicago without Chicago being put forward by USOC.
> in many cases like Japan two cities come forward and basically its the one who wins the run-off vote wins the nomination.


South Africa ran a bidding contest for the 2004 bid, with Cape Town, Durban and Johannesburg. Which included visits to each cities and presentations by each city. Cape Town was successful and ended third in the race for 2004 which was always heading to Athens.


----------



## murab

IMO Chicago will win 2016 Olympics, therefore the next olympic games in 2020 will not be given to a country from America again. I think Cape Town will bring the olympic games to South Africa in 2020 and therefore the games will be given to an African nation for the fisrt time. In addition to this, the 2010 FIFA World Cup could also work in Cape Town's advantage, since it would provide major upgrade of sports, transport and other infrastructure. For the following games, in 2024, my favorites are Istanbul and Rio, but I really want Istanbul to win it!:cheers:


----------



## Christian urbanite

I think perhaps New York should host it.


----------



## Mo Rush

Christian urbanite said:


> I think perhaps New York should host it.


well they had their chance, and I was hoping they would bid for 2016. New York hosting would be amazing.


----------



## zfreeman

I don't think New York would consider bidding for a while after the stadium disaster for 2012. Maybe for 2024 if the US decides to bid for that one.

People thought it was foolish for London to bid for 2012 after losing out on the 2004/5(?) IAAF World Athletics competition because a disaster with a propsed national athletics arena at Picketts Lock ended up being pulled at the last minute with no suitable replacement in mind - they did suggest moving it to the Don Valley Athletics stadium in Sheffield, but the IAAF wanted a big city, this was in 1997/8.

Its quite ironic really the new Olympic stadium and park is about 8-10km from the original site for Picketts Lock.


----------



## Ch.G Ch.G

Coming from Chicago, I can attest that there is a ton of enthusiasm at all levels -- public, municipal and corporate -- for these games. I'm honestly not sure I'd trust myself to support a better candidate (hometown pride is a strong thing!) were it not for the strong proposal the city put out: a scenic event beautifully situated along the lake with highly centralized venues that really capitalize on and promote urban values (dense living, public transportation, etc.); I'm convinced the plan is top-notch.

I also echo some of the comments made in few previous posts, i.e., a successful bid would do for Chicago's international PR what the 2000 games did for Sydney. Furthermore, on a purely practical level, they would substantially expedite the revitalization of an ailing transportation system and blighted neighborhood. Lastly, but no less significant, the city wants to prove what it couldn't when it was stripped of the III Olympiad in 1904 (which ultimately went to St. Louis).

I mean no slight to Atlanta, but I truly do not understand how that city managed to snare the games in '96. Were it not for Chicago's unique qualifications, I would think 20 years to be too short for a country to host again, especially because so many viable options have developed during that time in regions historically underrepresented in Olympic history.

So -- especially if Chicago wins the 2016 bid -- I imagine the IOC would restrict its scope for the subsequent games to Latin America, Africa or Southeast Asia. Cape Town would be my bet; in that event, Latin America certainly wouldn't be far off (2024? 2028?).


----------



## zfreeman

I still feel Chicago's bid will be embroiled in the NY fiasco for 2012. If it does manage to clear a way from that, then like the other cities it will stand a chance but not having seen an proposed plans yet from any city.... I can only go on where I would want a Games to go.

Sorry ChG have been to chicago 3 years ago and didn't really enjoy it - it didn't help being mugged either.....I will say this though, I really enjoyed some of the older buildings constructed after the fire in the 1870's as Chicago is the mother of modern image of the skyscraper.

Cape Town for 2020.


----------



## Mo Rush

zfreeman said:


> I don't think New York would consider bidding for a while after the stadium disaster for 2012. Maybe for 2024 if the US decides to bid for that one.
> 
> People thought it was foolish for London to bid for 2012 after losing out on the 2004/5(?) IAAF World Athletics competition because a disaster with a propsed national athletics arena at Picketts Lock ended up being pulled at the last minute with no suitable replacement in mind - they did suggest moving it to the Don Valley Athletics stadium in Sheffield, but the IAAF wanted a big city, this was in 1997/8.
> 
> Its quite ironic really the new Olympic stadium and park is about 8-10km from the original site for Picketts Lock.


I wonder if Spurs are considering that site. Would be quite interesting. I support them moving elsewhere.


----------



## Alphaville

Dallasbrink said:


> Just because you talked to a few people abroad and saw a few news articles does not make it true. Im an educated American that has been to different corners of the world in this post 9/11 world, your hatred and ill will is greatly miss placed. Besides, America will go through a revolution in less then a years time. Im sure your hate for America will diminish after our current president has been replaced by one of our newly elected officials. Bet you wish you could do that right?


Hatred? WTF? A little dramatic.

This could turn into a long debate; and commonsense says the Olympics need to go to places like Africa and South America before revisiting the US.

I can't think of anything more boring than another American Olympics. Atlanta 1996 was an absolute mess.

Answer this, why can't the United States wait another 20 or so years like every other nation?

And a revolution? What revolution? The election. That's not a revolution.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Alphaville said:


> Answer this, why can't the United States wait another 20 or so years like every other nation?
> 
> And a revolution? What revolution? The election. That's not a revolution.


The Cities decide when they wont to bid, its not like Premier Bush just walks into Chicago and goes....YOU WILL NOW BID FOR OLYMPICS! 

And it is a Revolution. 
the Entire Leadership of the country is replaced by the people. Sounds like a revolution to me!


----------



## exclusiv

hope Warsaw will bid for 2024 it would be awesome! I'm sure that Poland will change a lot before 2024 it will be a great country for the Olympic Games!


----------



## Alphaville

Dallasbrink said:


> The Cities decide when they wont to bid, its not like Premier Bush just walks into Chicago and goes....YOU WILL NOW BID FOR OLYMPICS!


Thats not what I was refering to. The fact that the cities still make serious bids shows little idea or respect for what the Games are about.

The United States traditionally shows interest in staging a Games only 8-12 years after hosting (be it winter or summer). There is that expectation that the US is owed the Games to revitalise its cities (the primary motivation of Atlanta and Salt Lake in their bid books). 

There does not seem to be that pause that most other nations manage of "OK -- just held the Games, lets back off because we won't win anyway"
US cities don't do this, its a constant flood of bids. Look at Reno, the mayor actually requested (during the 2002 Games) that the IOC reopen candidadtures for 2010 because Nevada needed its chance like Utah had.


----------



## Dallasbrink

^^ Because America is HUGE, much larger then alll the Euro countries and with so many Large cities, each one wants to stand out in it own way. It will be 14 years between Salt Lake in 2002 and Chicago in 2016. And New York's bid for 2012 was the First American City to make a serious bid since Salt Lake (10 years like you said) So now im starting to have a hard time understand what your complaining about.


----------



## masterpaul

My Mock-Up Bid of Warsaw:










*The Olympic stadium... The White Eagal Stadium (not finished)*

*Capacity:* 76 000- 80 000


----------



## Dallasbrink

Love the logo, not the stadium.


----------



## Mo Rush

masterpaul said:


> My Mock-Up Bid of Warsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Olympic stadium... The White Eagal Stadium (not finished)*
> 
> *Capacity:* 76 000- 80 000


Is that the Athens Olympic Stadium bowl from Sketchup?


----------



## masterpaul

yep, fixed up,


----------



## Guatemala1000%

I think that Latin America can host the 2016 summer games, for me Athens 2004 and London 2012 are enough for Europe, so 2016-2020 olympics are the time for Latin America and Africa.


Our candidate cities that can be able to host the summer olympic games are:

Buenos Aires - Argentina
Sao Paulo - Brazil 
Rio de Janeiro - Brazil
Santiago - Chile
México - México
Monterrey - México
Guadalajara - México
Bogotá - Colombia

Check the videos, It seems that Brazil is really gonna fight for 2016 summer olympics

http://www.rio2016.com.br/pt/galeria/videos/default.aspx


----------



## Martin_R2

It is amusing to see, that most people are not even considering what the olympics are about.

The Olympic Games are about sports!

Hungary is the only one of the ten countries leading the Olympic championship table that has never had the opportunity to stage the Summer Olympic Games. This is a big shame. Since Hungarians are so good performers, they would be allowed to host the games.

(Per capita, I think Hungary is on 3:rd place in the world. 3:rd place IN THE WORLD, can you imagine? That's not bad. One more thing I've read, is that Hungary is on 1:st place in the world, when considering olympic gold medals per capita. These numbers must be confirmed though.)

I've even read stupid posts about that Hungary is too small a country. O M G! What has THAT to do with the Olympics? How much space would the Olympic village and the sport facilities take,... would it take up the whole counry? 
Budapest is a very large city, it can very well host the Olympics. It just need to be developed a bit more, with new roads and more public transportation systems. Hungary has more than 10 million inhibitants, that should be enough.

So if the 2020 games should go to anyone, it is Budapest, and not countries that isn't doing well in the performance list... because remember, it is all about sports, even though many want to make it a moneymachine.


----------



## ShakeyNZ

At the end of the day, it's not just about the sporting performance of any given nation, though of course that does play its part - especially in the case of awarding the Winter Olympics.
The idea of *its about sports* is right, but that doesnt shade the fact that the Olympic cost Billions of dollars to host. You only have to read a bid book by a competitive bidding city, to learn about how much is needed to host the Games. You just can't get away from the numbers, the fact is you cant just plonk a stadium there and sayyou can host the Games.
You also have to look at transportation, Olympic legacy, environment, communications, security, budget, athlete conditions, effect on the surroundings etc etc etc.

Yes, it is a sporting event. But it is exactly that, an *event*. And events take alot to stage, not just a good sporting history.


----------



## brizboy

Wiki Tells you all =)

Potential bids

Africa


After being eliminated during the fourth round of the 2004 Olympic race, Cape Town may also bid for the 2020 Olympics.[1] Prominent IOC members including Dick Pound have suggested that the organization should give the Games to an African nation.[2] This is supported by a comment made by IOC President Jacques Rogge concerning the Cape Town bid for the 2004 Olympics, which were awarded to Athens). Rogge said that he wanted to give the games to Cape Town, and told them to keep trying.[citation needed]. The Cape Chamber of Commerce has indicated that Cape Town intends to bid for the 2020 Games. The 2010 FIFA World Cup could work in Cape Town's advantage, since it would provide major upgrade of sports, transport and other infrastructure.


The Nigerian capital recently lost out to Glasgow in the bidding for the 2014 Commonwealth Games, and has previously expressed an interest in bidding for the Olympics (the city planned a bid for the 2012 Summer Olympics[3])

Asia


The Thai capital, Bangkok, had originally expressed interest for bidding for the right to host the 2016 Summer Olympic Games[4], but instead decided to bid for the 2010 Summer Youth Olympics.[5] Bangkok made the shortlist, but was eliminated before the final round. Bangkok may now mull a 2020 bid. Bangkok also bid for the 2008 Summer Olympics[6], but was not selected as an candidate city.

With the success of the 2002 Asian Games held in Busan, the city's mayor announced on November 14, 2005 to the Korean news agency Yonhap that they were planning to bid for the 2020 Olympic games. The official bid was made during the 17th APEC forum held on November 18 and 19 in Busan.[7] However, its bid in 2020 may be jeopardized if Pyeongchang decides to try on its third bid for 2018 Winter Olympics, after losing the bids for 2010 and 2014 games.


Being very confident of holding a successful Commonwealth Games in 2010, the Indian Olympic Association (IOA) has confirmed that "Delhi will bid for the 2020 Olympics."[8] The IOA had decided to bid for the 2016 games but after a failed attempt to host the 2014 Asian Games it will now bid for the 2020 games, officials confirmed. One advantage in India's favour is that South Asia is one of the regions of the world in which an Olympic games has never been held. Other international sporting events that will be held in India include the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011, the 4th World Military Games 2007 and the soon to be announced F1 Delhi Grand Prix in 2009/2010. Both London and Sydney have offered support to back a Delhi bid.[9]

Malaysia expects to be considered a developed nation by the year 2020, as expressed in Wawasan 2020. There is slight expectation from the public for the Malaysian capital Kuala Lumpur to host the Summer Olympics to mark Wawasan 2020.[10] Kuala Lumpur had decided to bid for the 2008 Games but it did not succeed in becoming a candidate on the shortlist,[11] nor did it make the shortlist in its bid for the 2010 Summer Youth Olympics.

Istanbul will apply for hosting the 2020 Olympic Games. Istanbul previously applied for hosting the games in 4 consecutive times but did not apply for 2016 Olympic Games. [12]


The Middle Eastern city, one of the fastest growing both economically and culturally, was poised to make a bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics[13] (see Dubai 2016 Olympic bid), but, to much surprise, did not. It is widely expected that the world-renowned city will bid once more.
Europe

Budapest is considering to bid for Hungary's first Summer Olympic Games. [14] Hungary previously bid for the 2010 Summer Youth Olympics, with Debrecen, but the city failed to make the candidature shortlist.
* Flag of Denmark Copenhagen, Denmark

Copenhagen is considering to bid for Denmark's first Olympics. In a report by Rambøll Management it is said that Copenhagen will try to bid for the Olympics in 2020 because they concluded that it would be the most likely year that a European nation would win the bid.[15] Copenhagen already has excellent infrastructure and only little upgrades would be necessary. [16]

Denmark has created a group whose purpose is to attract big events to their nation, which would increase the possibility of getting the Olympics. Denmark may be attempting to hold the World Championship in table tennis in 2010, World Cycling Championship in 2011, European Football Championship (together with Sweden) in 2016 and European Championships in Athletics in 2018. [17]


The Hamburg sports league (HSB) met with the German Olympic sports league to present an application at a meeting in December 2007. [18] The HSB president claims his city is the most compact and has the best chance to host the Olympics. However, Munich is mounting a bid for the 2018 Winter Games bid, which will supersede a 2020 Summer games bid,[19] and most likely push a Hamburg bid back to at least 2030.[20]

Marc Fisher has decided to run to bring the Olympic games to Milngavie in 2020. [21] He has set up a website dedicated to the cause.[22] This is a surprise entry, and has gained help from the successful London 2012 Olympics and Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth bids. [23]

Prague has launched a bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics. Bid organizers have acknowledged it is a preporatory bid for a future Olympiad, such as the 2020 Summer Games. Its estimated cost for preparations for an Olympic bid, including a proposal to connect the metro system to sports centres and to enlarge an airport, would be USD$9.1 billion. Also, most of the sport grounds must be built. [24] [25] [26].

Portugal is supposedly considering two cities to bid. An important test are the Lusofonia Games, which will be held in Lisbon, which is the other candidate. There is currently an unofficial website of Porto 2020. [27]


After losing its 2004 bid to Athens, Rome will attempt to present another bid for the 2020 Olympics. Walter Veltroni, mayor of Rome, will be supporting a Rome 2020 bid. Following the win of Sochi for the 2014 Winter Olympics, an Italian bid has been confirmed from prospects of the Olympic Games returning to Europe again.[28]


Russia's second-largest city, St. Petersburg, is considering bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics. City officials have confirmed that they are preparing to develop the city's infrastructure to strengthen their bid.[29] However, as Russia won the right to host the 2014 Winter Olympics, this may play a factor in the IOC's decision. The last time Russia hosted a Summer Games was the 1980 Summer Olympics, then part of the Soviet Union.

North America

If Chicago fails to win the 2016 Summer Olympics bid, by 2020, it would have been 24 years since a summer Olympics were held in North America, strengthening a bid from that continent. The last time the Games were in the Americas was the 1996 Summer Olympics in Atlanta, although the Winter Olympics will have been held there twice in the meanwhile.[30]

* Flag of the United States Several cities in the United States of America are either considering a bid or expected to bid for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games.
o Boston, Massachusetts

Boston is conducting feasibility studies for the greater New England region.[31]
o Detroit, Michigan

Detroit has made the Summer Olympic Games final bidding election more often than any other ultimately unsuccessful bid city, seven times including 1964 and 1968, when they placed second. If accepted as the USA candidate by USOC, this would be their 8th bid.

Potentially, they may pursue a "joint bid" with Windsor, Ontario, [32]. The city has experience hosting major sporting events, such as the 1994 FIFA World Cup, Super Bowl XL, the 2005 Major League Baseball All-Star Game, the 2004 Ryder Cup, and will host the 2009 NCAA Final Four.
o Minneapolis-St. Paul, Minnesota

Legislation has been introduced in the Minnesota Legislature to create a task force to explore a 2020 Olympic bid for the Twin Cities. Minneapolis' past Olympic bid history included unsuccessful bids in 1932, 1948, 1952 (when the city finished second to Helsinki to host the Summer games), and 1956. The city also finished second to Atlanta as the U.S. bid city for the 1996 Summer Olympics.[33]
o Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Joseph M. Torsella, head of Philadelphia Sports Congress, has stated he is interested in hosting the 2020 or 2024 Olympic Games in an interview in the local Philadelphia Daily News. [34] The city was in the running in the early stages of the USOC nomination for the 2016 Olympics.
* Flag of Mexico Monterrey, Mexico

Monterrey is considering a 2020 Summer Olympic bid, according to Felipe Muñoz, President of the Mexican Olympic Committee. [35] The bid also has the support of several members of the Mexican Congress.


On July 10, 2007 it was revealed that the Canadian Olympic Committee had begun work on a potential bid for the 2020 or 2024 games for Toronto, the capital of Ontario and largest city in Canada.[36] This would be Toronto's third bid for the summer Olympic games, after unsuccessful bids for the 1996 and 2008 games.
South America


In 2006, representatives of the Argentinian government met with Jacques Rogge to state Argentina's wish to bid for an Olympics.[37] Whilst the city of Buenos Aries, the most likely Argentine candidate, did not bid for the 2016 games, there is much speculation over a possible 2020 or 2024 bid.


Australia's second largest city, Melbourne is considering a bid for the 2020 Olympic Games, If this bid fails Melbourne would seriously consider a bid for 2024 or 2028. Ron Walker indicated on the night that Melbourne won the 2006 Commonwealth Games that it would bid for the 2020 Olympics. Melbourne has also had much experience hosting the 1956 Olympic Games.[citation needed]

Australia

The subtropical city of Brisbane would seriously consider bidding for the Olympic Games in 2020 or 2024[38], former Queensland Premier Peter Beattie has said. His announcement came after IOC President Jacques Rogge said the IOC would love to see a bid from Brisbane in the future.

Australia had also previously hosted the 1956 Summer Games in Melbourne and the 2000 Summer Games in Sydney. In 1985, Brisbane failed to win the bid for the 1992 Summer Olympics, which were held in Barcelona


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

Cape Town for 2020!


----------



## Lydon

Agreed!


----------



## TEBC

Lydon said:


> Agreed!


 Agreed [2]


----------



## Mo Rush

logically..agreed[3]


----------



## Filipe Santos

2008 Beijing & Tibet lol
2012 London
2016 Rio de Janeiro
2020 Dubai
2024 Lisbon


----------



## xXFallenXx

Filipe Santos said:


> 2008 Beijing & Tibet lol
> 2012 London
> 2016 Chicago
> 2020 Cape Town
> 2024 Dubai


Fixed.


----------



## Lydon

That's better


----------



## Henry_marche

2020 Rome (or Naples....why not? )


----------



## tower_dan

2000 - Sydney
2004 - Athens
2008 - Bejing
2012 - London
2016 - Rio or Buenos Aries
2020 - Dubai
2024 - MELBOURNE!!

i think that the IOC will steer clear of europe for a few olympics now only because by 2016 it would have hosted 2 out of the last 3 olympics. Central/South America havent had the olympics since the 60s so they will most likely get it over North America because they have hosted a lot in teh past(St. Louis, LA, Montreal, LA again, Atlanta). by 2020 dubai will be a powerhouse city and seeing that the Middle East has never hosted an olympics they would surley get it (Africa is in teh same baot but dont have the $$$ that the Middle East has) and then in 2024 the fantastic city of Melbourne will probably have a good chance of hosting the event!!


----------



## tower_dan

Selcuk said:


> My Vision:
> 
> 2012: Europe: London, UK
> 2016: North America: Chicago, USA --> *South America: NO CHANCE, because FIFA World Cup 2014 in Brazil!*
> 2020: Europe: Istanbul // Madrid // Rome // Paris // Moscow --> South *Africa: NO CHANCE, because FIFA World Cup 2010!*
> 2024: South Africa or South America
> 2028: Asia
> 2032: Europe


both comments invalid... 2002 FIFA World Cup hosts = Japan/Korea
2008 Olympic host city = Bejing, China
2004 Olympic host city = Athens, Greece
2006 FIFA World Cup host = Germany
2012 Olympic host city = London, England

your theory aint got much to stand on now does it??? sorry pal...


----------



## Mo Rush

tower_dan said:


> both comments invalid... 2002 FIFA World Cup hosts = Japan/Korea
> 2008 Olympic host city = Bejing, China
> 2004 Olympic host city = Athens, Greece
> 2006 FIFA World Cup host = Germany
> 2012 Olympic host city = London, England
> 
> your theory aint got much to stand on now does it??? sorry pal...


yip

2010 - good world cup for South africa
2011- IOC call for applicant cities for 2020
2013 - ioc announces 2020 host.

if anything the timing is very good


----------



## timmy- brissy

Cape Town! For 2020


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul 2024 
But our silly NOC wants to bid for 2020 hno:


----------



## veronika

world cup 2010 south africa
world cup 2014 brazil
world cup 2018 england
world cup 2022 russia
world cup 2026 china

champions league 2007 athens
champions league 2008 moscow
champions league 2009 rome
champions league 2010 spain
champions league 2011 london
champions league 2012 berlin

uefa cup 2007 glasgow
uefa cup 2008 manchester
uefa cup 2009 istanbul
uefa cup 2010 hamburg
uefa cup 2011 valencia
uefa cup 2012 london

olympic games 2000 sydney
olympic games 2004 athens
olympic games 2008 beijing
olympic games 2012 london
olympic games 2016 rio
olympic games 2020 africa
olympic games 2024 north america
olympic games 2028 no games due to global disaster


----------



## Anberlin

Global disaster? :lol: Explain?


----------



## rover3

veronika said:


> olympic games 2016 rio
> olympic games 2020 africa


hno: WRONG!! There will never be 2 Summer Olympics in the southern hemisphere in a row. Maybe FIFA, but not the IOC. It took them 44 years to return to Oz (Melbourne '56 - Sydney '00). You forget the Olympics' schedule are geared to the sports federations' seasonal training and competition calendars of the North -- not of the south. 

Rio will NOT be ready for 2016. You don't understand the funding (from both governmental AND private sponsorship monies) of 2 global mega-events so close to each other (2014 and 2016) will put the latter event (hence, the SOGs) at great risk. Do you think the IOC will allow this? I don't think so.


----------



## veronika

`dlskt said:


> Global disaster? :lol: Explain?


My warped sense of humor:nuts:


----------



## zfreeman

2016 Will either go to Doha or Chicago, I don't see how any of Europe will host this one

2020 South Africa, the world cup will prepare Cape Town well and success at hosting it will bode well since the process for that Games will start in 2011.

Jacques Rogge has expressed interest in reducing the impact of the Games both cost-wise and environmentally, and believe this will move smaller cities to try hosting/bidding the Games.

The 2020 Games will see a change in how the Games are run, and it will be for the better, London will be the last of the 'BIG' Games I feel we will see the likes of Wellington,NZ & Buenos Aires, ARG and other third tier cities hosting the Games.


----------



## isaidso

If Chicago loses 2016, then Toronto in 2020. That would be 44 years since Canada hosted the Summer Olympics. That's a long enough wait. The US has had it twice since then. If Chicago wins in 2016, that will be 3 times in a row that the same country has been North American host. Mexico or Canada should get to be the North American host the next time this continent is awarded the games.

Nothing against Chicago, but it's getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## rover3

isaidso said:


> If Chicago loses 2016, then Toronto in 2020. That would be 44 years since Canada hosted the Summer Olympics. That's a long enough wait. The US has had it twice since then. If Chicago wins in 2016, that will be 3 times in a row that the same country has been North American host. Mexico or Canada should get to be the North American host the next time this continent is awarded the games.
> 
> Nothing against Chicago, but it's getting a little ridiculous.


Well, isaidso, you really cannot compare. The US has 10x the population of Canada; pays something like 30x the Canadian rights for TV revenues (thus filling most of the IOC's coffers), and wins what? 83% more gold medals than Canada at least in the 1976 - 1984* framework. 

That's why the Games come back to the US more often than to Mexico or Canada. Nothing against them either.

*83 gold medals for the US in 1984 vs. "0" for Canada in its last home hosting of Montreal 1976. (I'm too lazy to look for comp figures from Atlanta '96.)


----------



## Filipe Santos

^^ :banana:


----------



## isaidso

rover3 said:


> Well, isaidso, you really cannot compare. The US has 10x the population of Canada; pays something like 30x the Canadian rights for TV revenues (thus filling most of the IOC's coffers), and wins what? 83% more gold medals than Canada at least in the 1976 - 1984* framework.
> 
> That's why the Games come back to the US more often than to Mexico or Canada. Nothing against them either.
> 
> *83 gold medals for the US in 1984 vs. "0" for Canada in its last home hosting of Montreal 1976. (I'm too lazy to look for comp figures from Atlanta '96.)


I am aware of all that, but would like to add that those gold medal figures are rather misleading. At the boycotted 1984 Olympics, only the USA, Germany, and Romania won more medals than Canada. It is true that Canada won no gold medals when hosting in Montreal, but would have won a few of them if the admittedly doped East Germans had their medals redistributed as has been done recently in the case of drug user Marion Jones of the USA.

On the last point, if we are going to go down the population route, the Olympics should almost always be held in China, India, the USA, Indonesia, Pakistan, Bangladesh, and Brazil. The UK, France, Germany, Italy, Australia? I don't think so. It wouldn't be fair to hold the Games in such puny countries.

Larger nations with larger television audiences are going to get the Olympics more often, but this is a global event. Global events should be shared. I would hate to see nations like Canada, Britain, France, Italy, and Australia never get the event because China and the USA are so many times bigger.


----------



## rover3

isaidso said:


> 1. I am aware of all that, but would like to add that those gold medal figures are rather misleading. At the boycotted 1984 Olympics, only the USA, Germany, and Romania won more medals than Canada. It is true that Canada won no gold medals when hosting in Montreal, but would have won a few of them if the admittedly doped East Germans had their medals redistributed as has been done recently in the case of drug user Marion Jones of the USA.
> 
> 2. On the last point, if we are going to go down the population route, the Olympics should almost always be held in China, India, the USA, Indonesia, Pakistan, Bangladesh, and Brazil. The UK, France, Germany, Italy, Australia? I don't think so. It wouldn't be fair to hold the Games in such puny countries.
> 
> Larger nations with larger television audiences are going to get the Olympics more often, but this is a global event. Global events should be shared. I would hate to see nations like Canada, Britain, France, Italy, and Australia never get the event because China and the USA are so many times bigger.


1. You can't rewrite or twist historical fact to suit your argument. However skewed you may spin it, those are the official stats as they stand. That's almost like saying that, say, Burkina Fasso would've won more medals at X Games, if only the other 153 countries ahead of it weren't there. Huh? And you also forget that there was an unofficial, late-in-the-game mini-boycott of a number of African states of the Montreal Games. So your rebuttal #1 falls flat. 

2. Smaller - larger countries? What are you talking about? :nuts: From the very countries you mention, just look at the recent Olympic Games that have gone to them:

to your own Canada (33 million) - Montreal 1976, Calgary 1988, Vancouver 2010

(these next 3 countries are in the 58-59 mil population range):
Britain - uhmmm, London 2012?
France - Albertville 1992
Italy - Rome 1960, Torino 2006

Australia (20 million) - Melbourne 1956, Sydney 2000
*GREECE (under 11,000,000) - Athens 2004*

So, what are you talking about? That's more than those countries' rightful share of Games. Besides, I wasn't just using population numbers to justify getting the O Games:

(i) The IOC awards their Games to _'cities,'_ NOT countries (unlike FIFA); and

(ii) In case, you haven't also noticed, the other countries with over 100,000,000 people that have NEVER gotten an Olympic Games are still more than those that already have: India, Indonesia, Brazil, Nigeria, Bangladesh; and actually China -- since technically the Beijing Games have NOT yet started. 

So your rebutting "population" as a major criterion -- which is again your twisting my argument in only a US-v.-Canada situation; - fails to hold water.

Yes, these are 'global events,' but that doesn't mean every country should be eligible -- whether they can afford them or not. These are mere 'sporting festivals;' not something that will put food on people's tables or cure poverty or disease. These are frivolities; not necessities (of life).


----------



## isaidso

1. That was the point I was making about YOUR argument, but the message seems to have been too subtle for you to pick up on. If you hadn't cherry picked some data, I wouldn't have had to point out it's absurdity by cherry picking data that painted an opposite perspective.

You can't rewrite or twist historical facts to suit your argument. You've chosen to pick and chose bits of data that suit your argument to try to argue that Canada is a completely insignificant medal producing nation, and thus, unworthy of hosting. By stating that zero gold medals were won on one occasion is a massive misrepresentation of what the reality is. The weak argument you made rests on one instance in time. Look at the past 30 years and your argument falls apart. It shouldn't depend on medals won any way. I'm amazed you brought it up.

2. This is a Summer Olympics thread, or are you now choosing to ignore that small detail also? If we decided which country got the Olympics based on population, all those recent Olympics you listed would have gone to China, India, Indonesia, Brazil, USA, Pakistan, etc. You are making my point for me. There would have been no Sydney 2000, no Montreal 1976, no Athens 2004, no Barcelona 1992, no Seoul 1988, and there wouldn't be a London 2012. That may be fine with you, but it's not with me.

(i) The Olympics may be awarded to cities, but you are more naive than I thought if you think the country behind the city doesn't play a pivotal role in winning a bid to host. I'm flabbergasted that you even thought to use that as a rebuttal. No one is going to get swayed by that one. That you tried it has damaged your credibility because every argument you make is now going to be scrutinized or not taken seriously. People aren't stupid. Make absurd comments, and it weakens your case. It doesn't strengthen it. 

(ii) Once again you are making my point for me. Population should NOT be the deciding factor. You obviously don't understand sarcasm. "The UK, France, Germany, Italy, Australia? I don't think so. It wouldn't be fair to hold the Games in such puny countries." That is called SARCASM! Population is YOUR argument. By YOUR criteria, Bangladesh should be considered. No thanks.

Population is YOUR criterion, not mine. I argued that population should not be a big factor. It is ability to host that should decide. YOU are the one that argued against Canada hosting because of POPULATION. It is you who is using population as a rebuttal. Perhaps, I should refresh your memory:



rover3 said:


> Well, isaidso, you really cannot compare. The US has 10x the population of Canada; pays something like 30x the Canadian rights for TV revenues (thus filling most of the IOC's coffers), and wins what? 83% more gold medals than Canada at least in the 1976 - 1984* framework.
> 
> That's why the Games come back to the US more often than to Mexico or Canada. Nothing against them either.
> 
> *83 gold medals for the US in 1984 vs. "0" for Canada in its last home hosting of Montreal 1976. (I'm too lazy to look for comp figures from Atlanta '96.)


As the Olympics is a global event, all CAPABLE nations should be considered. I don't give a shit if this is a melon seed spitting contest, if it is a global event, you share it.

Twisting your words? You used population to argue Canada should not be considered. Zero golds for Canada in 1976? Hhhhmmm, I wonder who is cherry picking bits of data to misrepresent history? It's all there in black and white.

Population should NOT negate countries like Canada or the UK. Neither should silly facts like 83% more golds than Canada. The Americans win more medals than everyone. OK, you win, lets just hold it in the USA or China every time. hno:


----------



## rover3

No; actually, you twist my words.

Well, the point is, except for the odd instance like Athens (which was, by all and intents and purposes, a purely sentimental move), the Summer Games will go to the bigger, more populous nations.

Who else will buy the merchandise, support the Games, fill the stadia? A nation with 1.5 million or so, like Doha? Yeah, right.

As for your 'sarcasm,' if it was there at all, I chose to ignore it. Didn't seem 'sarcastic' enough for me.

As you said: "OK, you win, lets just hold it in the USA or China every time." You said it; not me.


----------



## isaidso

^^Your words are there for all to see, so the only one you're fooling is yourself. 



rover3 said:


> Well, the point is, except for the odd instance like Athens (which was, by all and intents and purposes, a purely sentimental move), the Summer Games will go to the bigger, more populous nations.


We are all aware of that. It might be what you think, but that is NOT what you said. Your statement clearly argued for a US bid trumping Canada based on population: 


rover3 said:


> Well, isaidso, you really cannot compare. The US has 10x the population of Canada;


There is a huge difference between this and the above statement. Bigger more populous nations are going to get the Games more often, but you can't negate a nation's bid based on population, because then smaller nations will NEVER get it. The USA being North American host of the Summer Olympics twice in a row is tolerable. Three times is not. Mexico or Canada should get the nod. 

I doubt Europeans would take kindly to the European host going to Russia three times in a row. You'd get the same backlash if China was awarded host nation 3 times in a row in Asia.



rover3 said:


> Who else will buy the merchandise, support the Games, fill the stadia? A nation with 1.5 million or so, like Doha? Yeah, right.


Canada had no problems selling merchandise or filling stadia, thank you very much. Neither did even smaller nations like Australia. I also said that the Games should go to countries CAPABLE of hosting. I've said it 3 times now. The only explanation is that you don't understand what the word 'capable' means. It suggests nations large enough and with enough resources to do a good job. Doha? Doha is a city, not a country. Dig your hole deeper, why don't you. You're certainly not wowing anyone in the knowledge department.



rover3 said:


> As for your 'sarcasm,' if it was there at all, I chose to ignore it. Didn't seem 'sarcastic' enough for me.


It's not my fault you can't recognize basic sarcasm. You choose to ignore statements made to you? Boy, I bet that blows up in your face a lot. Good strategy! (sarcasm)



rover3 said:


> As you said: "OK, you win, lets just hold it in the USA or China every time." You said it; not me.


Yes, that's what the quotes mean. :lol:
If you stubbornly insist that the Olympics should go to the largest population nations like China and the USA at the expense of less deserving (in your eyes, not mine) nations like Canada, Australia, the UK, Spain, South Korea, etc. it is a waste of my time convincing you otherwise.


----------



## Mo Rush

isaidso said:


> Doha? Doha is a city, not a country.


not to get involved in the debate.
doha is essentially qatar. its like 98% of the population of qatar.


----------



## Cauê

Big Cat said:


> 2012 - London
> 2016 - Rio
> 2020 - Cape Town


Rio 2016 and Cape Town 2020... a dream for me. 
Two new countries, two beautiful cities with its natural beauty... perfect.


----------



## Escalabitano

Rio de Janeiro 2016 and Lisbon 2020, a dream for me.

2008 Beijing
2012 London
2016 Rio de Janeiro
2020 Lisbon 
2024 Budapest


----------



## hkskyline

Are cities still so interested given the greatly-enhanced security costs?


----------



## xXFallenXx

hkskyline said:


> Are cities still so interested given the greatly-enhanced security costs?


im sure the benefits of having the Olympics in your town greatly outweigh the increased security costs.


----------



## nazrey

According to the IOC >> Host countries and cities of the games should interest to >
Governance
Transport System
Technology
Venue Quality
Experience
Education Program
Culture Program
Village Concept
Village Location
Transport Managment
Transport Distances and Travel Time
Accommodation
Finance Revenues
Finance Expenditure
Finance Shortfall


----------



## Mo Rush

nazrey said:


> According to the IOC >> Host countries and cities of the games should interest to >
> Governance
> Transport System
> Technology
> Venue Quality
> Experience
> Education Program
> Culture Program
> Village Concept
> Village Location
> Transport Managment
> Transport Distances and Travel Time
> Accommodation
> Finance Revenues
> Finance Expenditure
> Finance Shortfall


To make things simpler.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Rio 2016 then Cape Town 2020 is the best compination. If not for the WC, Cape Town would take the 2016 games most likely....


----------



## Cauê

Escalabitano said:


> Rio de Janeiro 2016 and Lisbon 2020, a dream for me.
> 
> 2008 Beijing
> 2012 London
> 2016 Rio de Janeiro
> 2020 Lisbon
> 2024 Budapest


Wowww... Lisbon is applicant city for 2020?
I am Brazilian living in Rio, I love the idea of games in Cape Town but if Lisbon is candidate, I support Lisbon!


----------



## RobH

There are no applicant cities for 2020 yet


----------



## nazrey

*Potential bids: 2020 Summer Olympics*
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_Summer_Olympics

The 2020 Summer Olympics (officially known as the Games of the XXXII Olympiad) are expected to be a major international sports and cultural festival to be celebrated in the tradition of the Olympic Games. The International Olympic Committee has yet to begin the selection process; a host city is expected *to be announced in mid-2013.*

*Africa*
Cape Town, South Africa
Durban, South Africa

*Asia*
Busan, South Korea
Delhi, India
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Taipei, ROC (Taiwan)

*Europe*
Baku, Azerbaijan
Istanbul, Turkey
Romagna, Italy
Rome, Italy
Milan, Italy
Milngavie, Scotland
St. Petersburg, Russia
Warsaw, Poland 
Valencia, Spain

*North America*
Birmingham, Alabama
Boston, Massachusetts
Detroit, Michigan
Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania,
Tulsa, Oklahoma
Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico
Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

*South America*
Lima, Peru

*Oceania*
Brisbane, Australia
Melbourne, Australia
Sydney, Australia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *2020 Summer Olympics*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The 2020 Summer Olympics The International Olympic Committee has yet to begin the selection process for the host city; the site of the Games of the XXXII Olympiad—as they will be officially known—is expected to be announced in the summer of 2013.
> 
> *Potential bids :*
> Cape Town, South Africa
> Busan, Republic of Korea
> Delhi, India
> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Copenhagen, Denmark
> Hamburg, Germany
> Istanbul, Turkey
> Lisbon, Portugal
> Prague, Czech Republic
> Rome, Italy
> St. Petersburg, Russia
> Boston, United States
> Monterrey, Mexico
> Philadelphia, United States
> Toronto, Canada
> New Orleans, United States
> Brisbane, Australia
> Melbourne, Australia


Now there are more applicant cities (see postes# 391) from previous posted on page 8!!!!!!


----------



## hkskyline

xXFallenXx said:


> im sure the benefits of having the Olympics in your town greatly outweigh the increased security costs.


But we're talking about security costing hundreds of millions of dollars. Would cities be willing to take on a Montreal-style Games and pay off the debt for the next 30 years?


----------



## hkskyline

*Tulsa 2020: To dream the impossible dream? *
6 August 2009
Tulsa World 

Aug. 6--We here at the Tulsa World love an underdog, having rooted for a whole kennel full of them over the years. But we also know a thing or two about that dog who won't hunt.

Falling into the latter category is a proposal by the 2020 Committee that Tulsa consider making a bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics.

In its presentation to the City Council Tuesday, the committee compared similarities between Tulsa now and Atlanta in 1990 when it successfully pitched itself as a candidate -- despite the naysayers -- to become host of the 1996 summer games. While there are some similarities between the cities there might not be enough of them to make Tulsa a viable candidate for hosting one of the largest and most logistically complicated events in the world.

Our airport isn't quite large enough to handle an Olympic onslaught and Tulsa is about 37,000 hotel rooms short of being able to accommodate the throngs of visitors. Even regional accommodations would be stretched thin. And what, exactly, would Tulsa do with an 80,000-seat Olympic stadium after the athletes and crowds went home?

The committee might never get to the question of whether it should start raising a Brink's truckload of private money to mount a campaign. The committee won't move forward until it finds out the Oct. 2 decision by the International Olympic Committee on which city will host the 2016 summer games.

If the decision goes to Chicago, versus Madrid, Tokyo or Rio de Janeiro, the games wouldn't come back to the United States

four years later. If the decision goes to one of the three foreign cities then what's to stop Chicago from then trying to compete for the 2020 games?

It would be quite an underdog story if Tulsa were to land the Olympics. And we still love and pull for underdogs.

We appreciate the committee's promises to collect private funds to mount a campaign that would promote Tulsa on a world stage. We appreciate the committee's ability to dream big. Unfortunately, in this instance, we think the committee might be dreaming the impossible dream.


----------



## hkskyline

ReiAyanami said:


> Rio 2016 then Cape Town 2020 is the best compination. If not for the WC, Cape Town would take the 2016 games most likely....


The IOC has been talking about bringing the Olympics to Africa and South America for some time. Hope they can succeed, especially with South Africa's upcoming World Cup experience.


----------



## nazrey

*Plan for Dubai Olympic 2020 bid met with enthusiasim in real estate sector*
Wednesday, 01 July 2009
Source: http://www.propertywire.com/news/middle-east/dubai-olympic-2020-bid-200907013277.html










Dubai bids for 2020 Olympics

The ruler of Dubai has launched an initiative aimed at putting together a bid for the 2020 Olympic Games in what is regarded as a move that will inject much needed enthusiasim into the emirate's depressed property market.

The Dubai 2020 plan also aims to bring the World Expo, a showcase for the latest innovations in science and industry that is held every five years, to the emirate in the same year. Officials said it already has many major sports venues and the necessary infrastructure to host such global events but these will be greatly expanded.

The news has been met with enthusiasim. 'Dubai does have a lot of attributes in order to hold such large-scale events and the Government of Dubai is sending a strong message to the world by announcing the Dubai 2020 initiative. Hosting such a large-scale event does have a tremendous positive impact on different sectors, including the real estate sector,' said Blair Hagkull, Managing Director, Mena, Jones Lang LaSalle.

He explained that the next stage is for a planning committee to draw up a technical plan that will determine the supply and demand for existing facilities, accommodation and infrastructure. Jones Lang LaSalle has considerable experience having managed the facilities in the Beijing Olympics and as advisors to the UK Government for the 2012 Olympics.

Chet Riley of Nomura International said there is definitely a speculative activity that happens just before the launch of such large-scale events. 'We saw that in Spain, Sydney and in the UK too. There is always a run-up in the real estate prices before the event is held. However, we do not see any immediate impact on the real estate sector as the 2020 initiative is still a long-term plan,' he cautioned.

Robert Mckinnon, Managing Director of equity research at Al Mal Capital, said if people are convinced that the events are going to really happen in Dubai then the real estate market will see a positive effect. 

'This is a long-term initiative and we don't anticipate any immediate surge in real estate prices as a result of the announcement. There could be some initial buying on the back of it, but any impact of this will be felt just prior to hosting the event,' he explained.

Mckinnon said hosting such events generally forced infrastructure spending. 'This is good for the real estate market as increased infrastructure spending will have a positive impact on the sector as well.'

He added that Dubai's infrastructure tends to be good when it is finished and Dubai is indeed equipped to provide good infrastructure and facilities to host events such as the World Expo and Olympics in 2020.


----------



## Big Cat

nazrey said:


> *Potential bids: 2020 Summer Olympics*


My order of priority:

1. South Africa (doesn't matter which one of the two cities; Africa must be given a chance to host the Olympics as well, the same as it was done with the World Cup 2010)

2. Warsaw, Poland (next to Lithuania; therefore, easy and cheap to get there ; on the other hand, this part of Europe must be given a chance as well)

3. Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## hkskyline

Not surprised Dubai will want to bid on a grandiose project, but would the climate be suitable to hold the Games in the summer? This was a key concern for Beijing and China tried to push it further down to avoid the hottest days of the year. I wonder how track and field can go in 40C weather?


----------



## nazrey

Are cities still so interested given the greatly-enhanced technology costs?


----------



## No1_Saint

ivan_1984 said:


> Possible candidates:
> 
> Africa:
> Cape Town (South Africa)
> El Cairo (Egypt)
> 
> América:
> Buenos Aires (Argentina)
> Monterrey (Mexico)
> Mexico DF (México)
> Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)
> Cartagena de Indias (Colombia)
> Santiago (Chile)
> 
> Asia:
> Busan (South Korea)
> New Delhi (India)
> 
> Europe:
> Budapest (Hungary)
> Paris (France)
> Prague (Czech Republic)
> Rome (Italy)
> Saint Petersburg (Russia)
> Valencia (Spain)
> 
> USA:
> Denver
> Detroit
> Minneapolis.
> 
> Oceania
> Brisbane (Australia)
> Auckland (New Zealand)



Definitely not Auckland. The city will be stretched to host the Rugby World Cup. Couldn't even do a Commonwealth now after the last two raised the bar way further then any other host city.


----------



## No1_Saint

I think the following regions need attention:

Africa
Middle East
South East Asia and the sub continent
South America

The other issue here is the size of the games. Even if you have a ready made host city that requires little or only superficial upgrades to venues, the basic cost of hosting is a nightmare. There is security, volunteers, transport, food and accommodation, opening and closing ceremonies (each successive games are progressively becoming OTT) and at the same time try and run a city normally for the residents who live there. 

Oceania will always be neglected as it does not have the resources to host. And no Australia does not count as part of Oceania. I mean the pacific islands. The only country who could deliver a near to genuine pacific flavored games would be New Zealand. But it does not have the resources to pull it off.


----------



## hkskyline

I think Africa and South America really need to get more experience hosting major international sporting events before they embark on an Olympic bid. I believe South Africa, after its failed Olympic bid, decided to go for the World Cup instead and should have a stronger resume to convince a subsequent Olympic win. But I think the IOC recognizes the need to spread the Games around and bring the Olympic movement to new places. That was a key consideration for Beijing 2008.


----------



## RobH

> I think the following regions need attention:
> 
> Africa
> Middle East
> South East Asia and the sub continent
> South America



South East Asia has hosted before with Korea. They'll undoubedtly host again in the future; it's not a new frontier and it's not an area which "needs attention".

The subcontinent will host within the next few decades, but New Dehli really has to turn around its CWGs preparations for the IOC to even consider India in the near future.

Africa and South America are in the same boat in many ways, both hoping a world cup will really showcase them to the world (and to the IOC), although of course Rio is hoping to win an Olympics before it hosts its world cup. Both will get their games I'm sure.

The Middle East is almost a no-go. The IOC won't want to relive being in the international spotlight for all the wrong reasons - an experience they had with the Beijing torch relay - again. And giving the games to the middle east would do that, and then some! There's also problems with weather, security, politics, population density, sporting infrastructure, sporting culture, human rights. I'd be suprised if this happens in the next few decades. If I ever do see a games in the middle east in my lifetime I hope its because of a stabilisation and prospering of the region, not because the IOC is attracted to oil money or has no other choice. If it's the former I'd be delighted to see a middle-eastern games, otherwise a big fat no from me.


----------



## No1_Saint

RobH said:


> South East Asia has hosted before with Korea. They'll undoubedtly host again in the future; it's not a new frontier and it's not an area which "needs attention".
> 
> The subcontinent will host within the next few decades, but New Dehli really has to turn around its CWGs preparations for the IOC to even consider India in the near future.
> 
> Africa and South America are in the same boat in many ways, both hoping a world cup will really showcase them to the world (and to the IOC), although of course Rio is hoping to win an Olympics before it hosts its world cup. Both will get their games I'm sure.
> 
> The Middle East is almost a no-go. The IOC won't want to relive being in the international spotlight for all the wrong reasons - an experience they had with the Beijing torch relay - again. And giving the games to the middle east would do that, and then some! There's also problems with weather, security, politics, population density, sporting infrastructure, sporting culture, human rights. I'd be suprised if this happens in the next few decades. If I ever do see a games in the middle east in my lifetime I hope its because of a stabilisation and prospering of the region, not because the IOC is attracted to oil money or has no other choice. If it's the former I'd be delighted to see a middle-eastern games, otherwise a big fat no from me.


Korea is not in SE Asia. It covers countries like Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines and Singapore. I believe that because Indonesia and Malaysia are very large Muslim countries then this is an area that might be worthwhile taking the Olympics to. Malaysia in particular has hosted Asian games before as well as a very successful 1998 Commonwealth Games. 

With the middle east there will always be issues with human rights in many regions of the world. If you are indigenous then you would say the US treatment of native Americans and Hawaiians is a human rights issues. As you would with the Australian government and their treatment of Aboriginals. Sports culture is an issue, but that should be seen as a welcome challenge to have positive east-west interaction.


----------



## nomarandlee

hkskyline said:


> Not surprised Dubai will want to bid on a grandiose project, but would the climate be suitable to hold the Games in the summer? This was a key concern for Beijing and China tried to push it further down to avoid the hottest days of the year. I wonder how track and field can go in 40C weather?


 Would the IOC answer want to endure more controversy about how the stadiums/village were built with what labor? Perhaps the advantages of giving it to China outweighed the anticipated criticism but I am not sure if that would be the case with say Dubai/Qatar.

Istanbul, Turkey on the other has many symbolic and practical reasons why it would be the first of the Muslim nation or MENA region (if one considers Turkey part of the Middle East) to host.


----------



## Arquivista

nazrey said:


> *Potential bids: 2020 Summer Olympics*
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_Summer_Olympics
> 
> The 2020 Summer Olympics (officially known as the Games of the XXXII Olympiad) are expected to be a major international sports and cultural festival to be celebrated in the tradition of the Olympic Games. The International Olympic Committee has yet to begin the selection process; a host city is expected *to be announced in mid-2013.*
> 
> *Africa*
> Cape Town, South Africa
> Durban, South Africa
> 
> *Asia*
> Busan, South Korea
> Delhi, India
> Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Taipei, ROC (Taiwan)
> 
> *Europe*
> Baku, Azerbaijan
> Istanbul, Turkey
> Romagna, Italy
> Rome, Italy
> Milan, Italy
> Milngavie, Scotland
> St. Petersburg, Russia
> Warsaw, Poland
> Valencia, Spain
> 
> *North America*
> Birmingham, Alabama
> Boston, Massachusetts
> Detroit, Michigan
> Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania,
> Tulsa, Oklahoma
> Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico
> Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico
> Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> 
> *South America*
> Lima, Peru
> 
> *Oceania*
> Brisbane, Australia
> Melbourne, Australia
> Sydney, Australia


From that list, I'd choose to qualify to the finals (My discretion was countries that never hosted:

-Cape Town (my shot)
-Warsaw
-Istambul
-Lisbon
-Delhi
------------From countries that already hosted
-Toronto
-Milan


----------



## nazrey

Lisbon not in the list!


----------



## boyerling3

My Picks:
2016:Chicago. It has been a long time since the US has had the summer games and Chicago does have the capacity to hold an excellent games. The city is very excited and supposedly the IOC is very much leaninig towards Chicago. Tokyo's bid is weakened by recent Beijing and Madrid's will be by London. I know they choose by city not by region, but I think the IOC doesn't want to keep the same type of culture too close together (Asian, European, etc). I'm just not sure about Rio's security and other infrastructure to hold the Olympics.
2020: Cape Town. I don't know who is seriously in the race, but IF South Africa and Cape Town in particular can rock the world through the world cup then they'll have a great chance of bringing a first Olympics to Africa. My second choice would be Dubai but their bid is brought down a bit by the need to have the games be in October because of the heat.
2024: Paris. It will have been 100 years since they last held the games even though they mounted some serious bids for the past few Olympics. They were surprisingly beaten for 2012 but certainly have the capability to hold the games very well in a metropolitan, cultural hub.
2028: Melbourne. It's really far away, but I think taking the games back to the loveable Aussies would be a good idea. Give it to this city that can hold it and I'm sure would love to welcome in the world.


----------



## nazrey

Final list shoud be > 
Cape Town, South Africa (Africa)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates (Middle East)
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (South East Asia)
Istanbul, Turkey (East Europe)
St. Petersburg, Russia (East Europe)

These continents rarely host for the game except Moscow (1980) Athens (2004) 
both from East Europe!

other possible >
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Arquivista

nazrey said:


> Lisbon not in the list!


In other list, but I wanted to list it


----------



## Lord David

You can all scrap the Australian cities, because we're not going to bid in 2020 and definitely not Sydney again (We're focusing on getting one of the World Cups).

As for Toronto, you can scrap that too. Assuming they win their bid for 2015 and earn the right for 2020 in 2013, it is unlikely that they will plan to build a stadium of 80,000 capacity (This is a major city btw, 60,000 the minimum just won't cut it, especially given previous offerings in capacity) in the time frame to the Olympics.
Should they wish to use the Pan American Stadium (Which would require major upgrades from it's 15,000 capacity to add 65,000 seats), this won't work unless the bid is classified as joint by Hamilton-Toronto (One would assume that the stadium would also be used for ceremonies due to it's capacity). So if anything, Toronto should just wait till the mid 2020's or even 30's so that it can get it's act together and plan a proper stadium somewhere in the city.
Oh and of course scrap Toronto all together if Chicago wins 2016.


----------



## Lord David

No1_Saint said:


> I think the following regions need attention:
> 
> Africa
> Middle East
> South East Asia and the sub continent
> South America
> 
> The other issue here is the size of the games. Even if you have a ready made host city that requires little or only superficial upgrades to venues, the basic cost of hosting is a nightmare. There is security, volunteers, transport, food and accommodation, opening and closing ceremonies (each successive games are progressively becoming OTT) and at the same time try and run a city normally for the residents who live there.
> 
> Oceania will always be neglected as it does not have the resources to host. And no Australia does not count as part of Oceania. I mean the pacific islands. The only country who could deliver a near to genuine pacific flavored games would be New Zealand. But it does not have the resources to pull it off.


Auckland should definitely wait until it has hosted another Commonwealth Games at the least. Using a revamped North Harbour Stadium as the main stadium with the minimum 40,000 capacity and surrounding area as a "Commonwealth Games Park", along with upgraded light rail link to North Shore. Then when it comes to the Olympics, an upgraded version of this park and so forth would be the starting point of the bid.

Technically speaking Auckland only has a remote chance of being capable to host even if it's a 1st world city, this is due to the layout of the city being not as ideal as hoped.

At any rate, expect NZ to host a Winter Olympics sometime first before a Summer Olympics, most likely at Christchurch, or Dunedin-Queenstown.


----------



## nazrey

Arquivista said:


> In other list, but I wanted to list it


OK! :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

nomarandlee said:


> Would the IOC answer want to endure more controversy about how the stadiums/village were built with what labor? Perhaps the advantages of giving it to China outweighed the anticipated criticism but I am not sure if that would be the case with say Dubai/Qatar.
> 
> Istanbul, Turkey on the other has many symbolic and practical reasons why it would be the first of the Muslim nation or MENA region (if one considers Turkey part of the Middle East) to host.


Well, unless something really bad blows up like what happened in Dubai, I think the IOC will be hands-off and let the host country and city handle the construction. The IOC may be concerned that buildings are not complete on-schedule, but otherwise I doubt they'll get involved unless there is a PR disaster.

I'm a bit skeptical whether we want to award the Games to a Muslim country just because they are Muslim. It seems we are trying to draw a line between religions when the Games are not intended to make such a subtle distinction.


----------



## hkskyline

Lord David said:


> You can all scrap the Australian cities, because we're not going to bid in 2020 and definitely not Sydney again (We're focusing on getting one of the World Cups).
> 
> As for Toronto, you can scrap that too. Assuming they win their bid for 2015 and earn the right for 2020 in 2013, it is unlikely that they will plan to build a stadium of 80,000 capacity (This is a major city btw, 60,000 the minimum just won't cut it, especially given previous offerings in capacity) in the time frame to the Olympics.
> Should they wish to use the Pan American Stadium (Which would require major upgrades from it's 15,000 capacity to add 65,000 seats), this won't work unless the bid is classified as joint by Hamilton-Toronto (One would assume that the stadium would also be used for ceremonies due to it's capacity). So if anything, Toronto should just wait till the mid 2020's or even 30's so that it can get it's act together and plan a proper stadium somewhere in the city.
> Oh and of course scrap Toronto all together if Chicago wins 2016.


Toronto will not likely get any Summer Games soon. With Vancouver hosting 2010 Winter, Calgary in 1988, and Montreal in 1976, I don't think the IOC wants to give them to Canada again given its smaller presence in the summer sports and the fact that many parts of the world are at higher priority for hosting (eg. Africa, South America).


----------



## nazrey

RobH said:


> South East Asia has hosted before with Korea. They'll undoubedtly host again in the future; it's not a new frontier and it's not an area which "needs attention".





No1_Saint said:


> Korea is not in SE Asia. It covers countries like Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines and Singapore.


Yes! Korea is not in SE Asia! Confirm!...
It is in East Asia. It covers countries like China (Hong Kong, Macau, Taiwan), Japan, Korea and Mongolia.


----------



## nomarandlee

hkskyline said:


> Well, unless something really bad blows up like what happened in Dubai, I think the IOC will be hands-off and let the host country and city handle the construction. The IOC may be concerned that buildings are not complete on-schedule, but otherwise I doubt they'll get involved unless there is a PR disaster.
> 
> I'm a bit skeptical whether we want to award the Games to a Muslim country just because they are Muslim. It seems we are trying to draw a line between religions when the Games are not intended to make such a subtle distinction.


 Like what has blown up in Dubai? The PR disaster may well just be with what kind of extreme exploitative labor the venues, hotels, and everything else is made of in these Sheik city states. 

Just as important issues though are the timing of the games (hosting in mid summer is a no go), lack of a Olympic sporting legacy, and if they would attract the domestic crowds from these relatively small nations. 

I don't think a nation should be awarded because they are "Muslim" per se' anymore then a Buddhist country is owed a games. It shouldn't be given or received that way but nevertheless it would be a positive eventuality but the candidate has to be every bit deserving. Istanbul and Turkey definitely fit the bill the new horizons the IOC could expand to.


----------



## nomarandlee

nazrey said:


> Yes! Korea is not in SE Asia! Confirm!...
> It is in East Asia. It covers countries like China (Hong Kong, Macau, Taiwan), Japan, Korea and Mongolia.


 I would love to see the games in SE Asia one day but there is really not an obvious or imminent candidate. I guess I would say Bangkok but it would be rife with issues.


----------



## Emanuelutu

Dubai, better Bid for Summer Olympics for 2020


----------



## nazrey

nomarandlee said:


> I would love to see the games in SE Asia one day but there is really not an obvious or imminent candidate. I guess I would say Bangkok but it would be rife with issues.


I hope so, Bangkok need to make an applicant city in 2020 too! 
Kuala Lumpur (also from SE Asia) already made such an applicant city in 2020...that's why KL is in the potential bids list!


----------



## No1_Saint

Lord David said:


> Auckland should definitely wait until it has hosted another Commonwealth Games at the least. Using a revamped North Harbour Stadium as the main stadium with the minimum 40,000 capacity and surrounding area as a "Commonwealth Games Park", along with upgraded light rail link to North Shore. Then when it comes to the Olympics, an upgraded version of this park and so forth would be the starting point of the bid.
> 
> Technically speaking Auckland only has a remote chance of being capable to host even if it's a 1st world city, this is due to the layout of the city being not as ideal as hoped.
> 
> At any rate, expect NZ to host a Winter Olympics sometime first before a Summer Olympics, most likely at Christchurch, or Dunedin-Queenstown.


North Harbour Stadium is not ideal to host a major event. What would you do with the venue after that? Even with it's 1.2 million plus residents, even with it's impending super city governance model about to be implemented, Auckland does not have the money to host an Olympics. Even a winter Olympics is a stretch for New Zealand. Where is the money coming from? What would the country do with the facilities after the games have concluded?


----------



## nomarandlee

I would love to see the south get a winter Olympics but a big problem would be the north would have to watch the game during their summer. Sorry, I have a real hard time buying that northerners will sit down to watch bobsled and ice hockey in July or August. 

More then the summer games I think the winter games very much rely on people identifying with the climate and atmosphere going on at the time.


----------



## Lord David

http://www.fuzilogik.com/index.php/Sports-Library/Skiing-Alpine/Alpine-Skiing-Rules.html

There, that explains it all, 828 meters is sufficient, should NZ wish to use Treble Cone as a venue. Whether or not it would be a part of a sole Queenstown bid, or a joint Queenstown-Dunedin bid remains to be seen.


----------



## Blackraven

I'm hoping that Japan would get an Olympic bid. In case they don't get it in 2016, then I'm hoping for either a 2020 or a 2032 bid.

This is just my two cents anyways 

P.S.
Cape Town may have a chance in Olympic event (depending on how well they handle 2010 FIFA World Cup).


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Mo Rush said:


> If Cape Town were to bid for the Olympic Games, I have created this table which outlines/reviews the existing venues and additional venues required. Each venue meets IOC requirements in terms of capacity, design, and criteria as presented in the IOC Manual on Venues.
> 
> A total of 32 venues are proposed.
> 
> *Three *permanent venues will be required if the proposed Aquatic Centre is based as Newlands. *Only Two permanent venues* will be required if this venue is relocated to a site to allow for a Olympic/World Championship capacity expansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notes:*
> 
> _1. Renovations planned for the Good Hope Centre will determine its final capacity. Currently its maximum seating capacity is 6,000.
> 
> .........
> 
> 13. Camps Bay Beach has previously hosted FIVB events._



*Capetown needs to do a lot of work.*
I wud suggest *New Delhi wud be much better ready than Capetown*.
Here r the details:
i. Athletics Opening & Closing Ceremonies - JLN Stadium - 60K (Meeting FIFA & IOC Stds)
ii. Swimming/Diving/Water Polo/Syn Swimming - Talkatora Indoor Aquatic Complex - 6K (Meets FINA & IOC Stds) *May be a bigger one can b planned*
iii. Football - New Stadium coming up 40K + Kolkata 120,000, Trivandrum 60K, Kochi 60K
iv. Hockey - National Stadium - 25K - 2010 WC Host ( Meeting IOC Stds)
v. Gymnastics/Volleyball/Rhythmic - Indira Gandhi Indoor Stadium with sound proof separation screen 18K & NOIDA Indoor Stadium - 4K ( Meeting IOC Stds)
vi. Wrestling/Judo - Talkatora Indoor Stadium - 3.5 to 4K
vii. Boxing - Indira Gandhi Indoor Wrestling Hall - 5K
viii.Basketball - Thyagaraja Indoor Stadium - 6K + Dwarka Convention Centre Main Hall 12K
ix. Badminton - Siri Fort Indoor Stadium - 5K
x. Table Tennis - Yamuna Indoor Stadium - 5K
xi. Weightlifting - JLN Stadium Weightlifting Auditorium - 2.5K
xii. Karate/Taekwondo - Indoor Halls at Exhibition Centre - *Pragati Maidan/Dwarka needs to b developed with 5K*
xiii. Fencing - Indoor Halls at Exhibition Centre Pragti Maidan/Dwarka - To be developed - 5k
xiv. Tennis - DLTA Complex - 6K Centre Court, *A new bigger centre court needs to be developed*
xv. Shooting - Karni Singh Ranges
xvi. Archery - India Gate Lawns
xvii.Rowing/Sailing/Canoeing- Kayaking - 3 Water Races - *To be developed *
xviii. Equestrian - Chatrsal Stadium -* To be refurbished - 25K*
xix. Beach Volleyball/Triathlon - *To be developed on Water Fronts*
xx. Modern Pentathlon - *To be developed *
xxi. Biking - *To be developed *
xxii. Handball - New Indoor Hall To be developed -*To be developed *-10K + Dwarka Centre Hall
xiii. Media Centre - Dwarka Convention Centre USD 1 Bln under construction

Moreover, New Delhi will be having a 80- 90 Mln passenger handling terminal by then. In phase I 2010 - It will be 50 Mln.
The public Transport - 180 to 200 Miles of Metro is available.

Games Village which can be used for a later Residential Complex (Always a hot selling option in India).

With some major changes in the Power Supply, Drainage, Sewerage faccilities which cud benefit the city for say USD 3 to 4 bln.

The Road Transport network improvemnt by USD 1 bln for the better use of the citizens later. 

The ones in red bold stated above are to be developed newly which cud cost a max of USD 500 Mln including the practice areas around the city for Sporting Infrasturcture.
The bidding/organising, Media Centre, Security & Olympic Village would cost a max of USD 1.5 bln.

So if u c the above figures, *the actual cost for organising the Games in New Delhi wud be USD 1.5 Bln say worst scenarion shooting to USD 2 Bln*.

The rest of the generalised infrastructure is already present and what ever wud be done for public infrastructure wud make it a better City with a gr8 legacy left behind.


----------



## lukaszek89

Warsaw 2020 or 2024 :yes:


----------



## Sylver

lukaszek89 said:


> Warsaw 2020 or 2024 :yes:


I hope they will win one or the other


----------



## likasz

isaidso said:


> New Zealand has a suitable mountain for alpine events, doesn't it? I'd love a Winter Olympics in New Zealand. That would be awesome.


I agree.They have pretty good weather for winter sports


----------



## kabelo

the spliff fairy said:


> ...And for those who say these events are not as big a deal as the Olympics, these are still massive events (with the World Cup bigger):
> *
> 
> 2010 World Cup Venues, South Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

being so biased against Fifa World Cup stadia is not cool. at all. hno:*


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok will ready in 2020 or 2024.


----------



## isaidso

Well I'm hoping for the following:

2016: Tokyo
2020: Johannesburg or Toronto
2024: Toronto or Johannesburg


----------



## Mr.Underground

Like I wrote in japanese tread I'd like to see an edition of Olympic Games in these cities:

*EUROPE*:

- Milan
- Lisbon
- Amsterdam
- Budapest
- Prague
- Saint Petersburg or Moscow again
- Istanbul

*ASIA*:

- Tokyo
- Dubai
- Doha

*AMERICAS*:

- NYC
- San Francisco 
- Buenos Ayres

OCEANIA:

- Melbourne


----------



## Lydon

isaidso said:


> Well I'm hoping for the following:
> 
> 2016: Tokyo
> 2020: Johannesburg or Toronto
> 2024: Toronto or Johannesburg


Johannesburg has never indicated it wants to bid. If anyone it will be Durban or Cape Town.


----------



## isaidso

Lydon said:


> Johannesburg has never indicated it wants to bid. If anyone it will be Durban or Cape Town.


Alright, a South African city. I don't really care which one.


----------



## Lydon

isaidso said:


> Alright, a South African city. I don't really care which one.


I'm with you on that one


----------



## isaidso

Lydon said:


> I'm with you on that one


I'll drink to that. :cheers:

Good luck at the Commonwealth Games next year!


----------



## dmarney

toronto or valencia


----------



## the spliff fairy

Cape Town

Buenos Aires

Istanbul

Bangkok

Toronto


----------



## Jim856796

*Do you like the new UEFA Elite Stadium ranking?*

Can a moderation please delete this thread because this is intended to be a poll and I forgot to check the "Post a poll with this thread" box?


----------



## Napo

In Europe:

Paris
Rome 
Napoli
Prague


----------



## soup or man

I'll say it again.

DC 2020


----------



## Sylver

How come everyone is backing up all of the cities that already hosted the Olympic Games? Give other cities the chance to host it and improve their infrastructure and economy.


----------



## city_thing

I would like to see Istanbul or Berlin, or Madrid host the next games.

Singapore would be a good choice too, the city is a lesson in efficiency and is at the centre of a huge population (Australasia).


----------



## TexasBoi

Kenni said:


> Los Angeles for its third games.


Not a chance in hell. You can make an argument for the US not having it since they have hosted so many in the last several olympiads. But that would be LA's 3rd olympics. They may need to wait until the 22nd century to run again.


----------



## isaidso

Sylver said:


> How come everyone is backing up all of the cities that already hosted the Olympic Games? Give other cities the chance to host it and improve their infrastructure and economy.


I'd prefer seeing the Olympics in a new city too.


----------



## CaliforniaJones

I strongly expect an european city will be in a very good position to host the 2020 OG.
North America will have a shot on 2024 because many IOC members consider only one american continent (north+south). The US and Canada would compete for 2024.


----------



## zdaddy233

Istanbul would be pretty spectacular. One city, two continents? Sounds good to me.


----------



## rsol2000

Cade a Enquete?
Voto pra Lisboa/lisbon 2020!


----------



## WallyP

Lisbon would be great...


----------



## boyerling3

I think Istanbul, Cape Town, or Toronto would be great choices.


----------



## lemog

A third Olympics on LA, come on, USA should indicate a city which hasn't got any Olympics. If Chicago doesn't make it again, well, New York, Boston, San Francisco look good options.

Cape Town would be a great choice, IMO, after South America the Olympics going to Africa. But well, it depends on the sucess of World Cup 2010.


----------



## TEBC

Will Mexico bid with Monterrey or Guadalajara?


----------



## Tuscani01

T.O IN 20
2oront0

Saw that posted in another forum and thought it sounded great. Toronto should bid and use that to brand the bid. If not, a Lisbon bid would totally have my support!

And if both cities bid... oh god. I would be sad.


----------



## sagaex3

TEBC said:


> Will Mexico bid with Monterrey or Guadalajara?


I don´t Know, Maybe the next year we can say... i hope so... Monterrey, or Gualajara, Mexico City too... Who know´s..


----------



## isaidso

Tuscani01 said:


> *T.O IN 20*
> 2oront0
> 
> Saw that posted in another forum and thought it sounded great. Toronto should bid and use that to brand the bid. If not, a Lisbon bid would totally have my support!
> 
> And if both cities bid... oh god. I would be sad.


That's a bit of a tongue twister! Is Lisbon a potential bidder?


----------



## World 2 World

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Mr.Underground said:


> Like I wrote in japanese tread I'd like to see an edition of Olympic Games in these cities:
> 
> *EUROPE*:
> 
> - Milan
> - Lisbon
> - Amsterdam
> - Budapest
> - Prague
> - Saint Petersburg or Moscow again
> - Istanbul
> 
> *ASIA*:
> 
> - Tokyo
> - Dubai
> - Doha
> 
> *AMERICAS*:
> 
> - NYC
> - San Francisco
> - Buenos Ayres
> 
> OCEANIA:
> 
> - Melbourne




^^ If who's to choose win!! so Nothing!! :| 
If who's to lose Please Dont sad and cry...!!  et:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

2020 : who's want Belgium??

100years old 

Belgium was the host nation for the 1920 Summer Olympics in Antwerp


----------



## ryebreadraz

The demands of the IOC stresses legacy over financial responsibility and as a result, the US cities see more risk than reward in hosting the Games. San Francisco doesn't have the support or funds, New York doesn't have a need for some of the venues, Los Angeles has too many venues already built so they wouldn't have enough of a legacy for the IOC and Chicago won't have the necessary coordination with Mayor Daley on the way out. In addition, you will not see another US city sign the financial guarantee that Chicago did this time around and it will be held against them, even if their bid is the most financially responsible. Don't bet on the US hosting a Games for a while. It will only come back when the IOC gets too cocky, asks for too much from cities, multiple cities go far into the red to put the games on and the IOC needs a strong financial Games to justify their cause.


----------



## nomarandlee

Yrmom247 said:


> Why not? In the US the most viewed "sport" during the summer is NASCAR. I'm sure a lot of Americans would enjoy watching the Winter Olympics during the summer. It's sport outside of NASCAR. Having that said...


 I would like to take a look at numbers at how world cup skiing does on TV in the northern hemisphere from May-Sep. compared to Nov.-March. I would bet anything the numbers are abysmal by comparison. For northerners in general I think during their summer their minds would just shut off any care about winter sports. People don't to think about the cold climes and conditions to come in July and August.

I would love to see a winter games in Chile or New Zealand however I do not see the logistics allowing it.


----------



## RobH

isaidso said:


> I'd prefer seeing the Olympics in a new city too.


But you supported Tokyo in this race didn't you?


----------



## gramercy

Athinaios said:


> Prague, Budapest...could be nice in 2020 but where they want to have sailing?? Czech Republic and Hungary don't have access to any see:nuts: Of course Hungary has Balaton, but it would be appropriate? But Czech Rep. doesn't have even a large lake.


i dont think (?) there's a rule against landlocked countries
Balaton is big enough and they have sailing races on it regularly, but if thats not enough i'm sure we could work it out with say croatia, dubrovnik or maybe rijeka


----------



## swifty78

my guess is somewhere in Europe


----------



## SOLOMON

Toronto 2020


----------



## Stupor Mundi

Rome or Venice will compete for the 2020 Olympics.


----------



## nomarandlee

gramercy said:


> i dont think (?) there's a rule against landlocked countries
> Balaton is big enough and they have sailing races on it regularly, but if thats not enough i'm sure we could work it out with say croatia, dubrovnik or maybe rijeka


 Prague and Budapest are at least on major rivers. I find the idea of a city without a major water source to be major scenic and atheletic drawback for a city let alone a nation. 
To me it is only a bit less odd then having a winter games away from mountains Part of the reason why I wasn't as positive about Madrids bid as some others were.


----------



## SkyLerm

Madrid should bid for 2020, and follow the same argument Rio did, the only big capital city in Europe without OG, maybe IOC take us into account, you already know it doesn't mather issues like best technical bid or something like this, now is time to beg them!


----------



## gramercy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_Summer_Olympics


----------



## JoseRP

SkyLerm said:


> Madrid should bid for 2020, and follow the same argument Rio did, the only big capital city in Europe without OG, maybe IOC take us into account, you already know it doesn't mather issues like best technical bid or something like this, now is time to beg them!




Only if no an African city was postulated


----------



## gramercy

nomarandlee said:


> Prague and Budapest are at least on major rivers. I find the idea of a city without a major water source to be major scenic and atheletic drawback for a city let alone a nation.


like Beijing? like München? like Paris?

c'mon man, by that standard Paris is eliminated. PARIS!


----------



## JoseRP

The continental rotation is very important, so any american city must discard


----------



## Gerardogt

I think that Puerto Rico could bid succesfully for the 2020 or 2024, it's part of the USA, and also identified as spanish speaking, it's North America, but the caribbean also.


----------



## koolio

Seriously man ... Puerto Rico? I don't know why people are mentioning cities that have absolutely ZERO chance of winning. The reason why Rio won is because even though they have poor infrastructure, they still have a MASSIVE population base behind the city and the country at large.


----------



## RobH

At the moment I'm thinking Cape Town or Tokyo. If a great European bid surfaces with enough contrast to both London and Rio (so, possibly not Madrid), going back to Europe is possible. Hell, even a USA victory is possible if they put in a good bid and, crucially, mend relations between USOC and the IOC.

I'm ruling out South America for obvious reasons, Australia, China and India.


----------



## SkyLerm

If it's Europe, imho it's Madrid's turn...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

if madrid persist i think that is hard to beat its...
Madrid 2020
But i think that one arab city can host 2020.
Abu Dhabi ... Dubai ... Doha ... 
what do you think?


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Delhi | India

that would be great!!


----------



## nomarandlee

Madrid has been persistent which I guess has to count for something but I would rather see France, Italy, Germany, or even perhaps Poland put forth a winning bid as Barcelona was not all that long ago.


----------



## RobH

SkyLerm said:


> If it's Europe, imho it's Madrid's turn...


It's nobody's _turn_. And it's very easy to make the opposite case. Spain has hosted a quite recent summer games in 1992. In terms of countries, only Britain and Greece will have hosted more recent summer games in Europe.


----------



## koolio

I seriously do not see any African city mounting a serious bid ... same goes for the middle east and Asia (outside of Tokyo ... which has a legit shot in my opinion). Aside from that, I think Madrid has a good chance and if Toronto bids, so do we.


----------



## koolio

RobH said:


> It's nobody's _turn_. And it's very easy to make the opposite case. Spain has hosted a quite recent summer games in 1992. In terms of countries, only Britain and Greece will have hosted more recent summer games in Europe.


Agreed.

Also, I wonder whether Vancouver 2010 will have a negative impact on a potential Toronto 2020 bid. I would hope not. If we were bidding for 2012 or 2016 I would have expected it to but hopefully a decade is enough of a gap for it to be not held against Toronto.


----------



## JoseRP

RobH said:


> Why not?


Rio 2016


----------



## nomarandlee

gramercy said:


> erm, Budapest has this little creek called *Danube*


Are you reading my post are just responding willy nilly?

Post 540


gramercy said:


> i dont think (?) there's a rule against landlocked countries
> Balaton is big enough and they have sailing races on it regularly, but if thats not enough i'm sure we could work it out with say croatia, dubrovnik or maybe rijeka


_ Prague and Budapest are at least on major rivers. _..............




> let's see, greece is the same population as both hungary and czech republic
> in 2004 the greek economy was at 265 bn ppp, but when they won the bid in 1997 they were at a 174 bn ppp
> both hungary and czech republic are bigger economies than that today, 4 years before the selection in 2013...


 Greece is the home of the Olympic games. If Czech Rep. or Hungary was the home of the games over 2,000 years ago then perhaps you would have a point.



> so spare me the BS about infrastructure and costs when for example Atlanta could host without a single mile of subway or tramway or LR


 As an American I don't think Atlanta should have been given the games.


----------



## RobH

I don't think that's a reason to rule them out completely. The US does bring a lot to the table in terms of the Olympics. Rio makes a victory trickier than Tokyo or Madrid victories would have, but I don't think US 2020 is hugely unlikely.


----------



## Basincreek

JoseRP said:


> Rio 2016


Well, good thing it's on _another_ continent from the US then.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue

Well US is bidding for a 2018/2022 World Cup...


----------



## gramercy

Basincreek said:


> What are you talking about? Atlanta has one of the most mature subway systems in the US.


Perhaps you dont understand what I mean by subway. MARTA is a couple of railroad lines with a shorter lenght than _half_ of the tramway network of Budapest. MARTA is not a subway, it would porbably be called an S-bahn system in europe, which is very-very basic here.

Plus the ridership is like tramway 1, 4 and 6 added together in Budapest...


----------



## RobH

So?


----------



## koolio

There is no way that NA and SA are considered the same continent by IOC ... why should it anyways? Should Asia and Europe be considered the same continent? Canada, US and Mexico WILL be in the running for 2020 ... no doubt about it.


----------



## gramercy

nomarandlee said:


> Greece is the home of the Olympic games. If Czech Rep. or Hungary was the home of the games over 2,000 years ago then perhaps you would have a point.


fair enough, but then lemme ask you this:
Lisbon? Stockholm? Zürich? Helsinki? Amsterdam?


----------



## nomarandlee

gramercy said:


> fair enough, but then lemme ask you this:
> Lisbon? Stockholm? Zürich? Helsinki? Amsterdam?


 What about them? The ones that have hosted from that list did so at a time when the games were more Euro-centric, much smaller relative to today, and much less in every competitive be it for competitors or for Olympic bids.

The only one I see as having potential from that group today is maybe Amsterdam. I could be wrong of course though.


----------



## Basincreek

gramercy said:


> Perhaps you dont understand what I mean by subway. MARTA is a couple of railroad lines with a shorter lenght than _half_ of the tramway network of Budapest. MARTA is not a subway, it would porbably be called an S-bahn system in europe, which is very-very basic here.
> 
> Plus the ridership is like tramway 1, 4 and 6 added together in Budapest...


You can call it what you want we call it a heavy rail rapid transit system. One of the few genuine ones in the US.

Plus it does not surprise me that Budapest beats it in use. The cities are laid out very differently.


----------



## coth

gramercy said:


> ~200 Bn economies you are talking about, sure, very expensive..


Economy is not the budget. Hungary has just $70bln budget. How will it spend 20-30bln for olympic games? Even dividing it by 5 years 4-6bln yearly still absolutely impossible.




RobH said:


> Prague submitted a bid but failed to shortlist for 2016. Then again, Rio failed to get on the shortlist for 2012 and won four years later, so maybe that's not as big a hurdle as it seems. But I'd be surprised if Prague had a chance.


so as moscow. but see, sochi has passed into 2014 winter olympic games, rio into 2016 summer olympic games. this is largely because of increasing power of bric counties. the world has changed in past few year. changed a lot.


----------



## Kenni

TexasBoi said:


> Not a chance in hell. You can make an argument for the US not having it since they have hosted so many in the last several olympiads. But that would be LA's 3rd olympics. They may need to wait until the 22nd century to run again.


Maybe so. But look at London hosting it's 4rth, and they don't even have the Mediterranean weather 

Don't go counting Los Angeles out, the IOC has a warm spot for L.A. since it practically rescued the Olympics in 1984 when no one would touch them with a 10 foot pole. L.A. '84 modernized the Olympics and everyone has followed the same patern.

OK, maybe not for 2020, I'll join my colleagues and push for 2032, when it'll mark the 100th anniversary of L.A.'s first Olympics way back in 1932.


----------



## RobH

No, Moscow shortlisted and faced the final vote in 2012, the same as Chicago in 2016. Prague wasn't deemed technically good enough to go to Copenhagen with Chicago, Rio, Tokyo and Madrid. Its bid was thrown out by the IOC _over a year before the vote took place_.


----------



## RobH

Kenni said:


> Maybe so. But look at London hosting it's 4rth, and they don't even have the Mediterranean weather


London's hosting its 3rd.


----------



## Eddard Stark

koolio said:


> There is no way that NA and SA are considered the same continent by IOC ... why should it anyways? Should Asia and Europe be considered the same continent? Canada, US and Mexico WILL be in the running for 2020 ... no doubt about it.


Canada has Vancouver 2010 too close. Mexico shall not partecipate. US after 2 slams in the face I believe will not partecipate.

I don't think NA has many chances in 2020, regardless of RIO

Asia has the best shot, than Europe. Africa and Middle east may try but they will hardly win this time


----------



## Basincreek

koolio said:


> Should Asia and Europe be considered the same continent?


Geologically, yeah. Politically, not so much.


----------



## -Corey-

DO u guys think the US has a posibility for 2020?


----------



## nomarandlee

koolio said:


> There is no way that NA and SA are considered the same continent by IOC ... why should it anyways? Should Asia and Europe be considered the same continent? Canada, US and Mexico WILL be in the running for 2020 ... no doubt about it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Olympic_Committee

Well, they do have NA and SA as one sports federation. I think the status is rather ambibous and if they are to be considered one region or two I think just depends on who ask. Some people are adamant that they are one and some are adamant they are two.

I could be wrong but I think most Europeans see them as one though and Europe has many a disproportionate number of IOC members................


----------



## nomarandlee

-Corey- said:


> DO u guys think the US has a posibility for 2020?


 Enough so that if I felt that my city could be a truely competitive and high quality bid I would say its worth it. 

I don't think think its similar to a European city going for 2016 or an Asian city going for 2012. The only real reason why a city from those regions should have gone for it during those times was to get props and future consideration by the IOC for later bids.


----------



## todscreen

Escalabitano said:


> Rabat | Morocco
> 
> Cape Town | South Africa
> 
> Durban | South Africa
> 
> Busan | South Korea
> 
> *Delhi | India*
> 
> Dubai | UAE
> 
> Kuala Lumpur | Malaysia
> 
> *Taipei | Taiwan*
> 
> Baku | Azerbaijan
> 
> *Tokyo | Japan*
> 
> Istanbul | Turkey
> 
> *Rome | Italy*
> 
> Venice | Italy
> 
> St. Petersburg | Russia
> 
> *Paris | France*
> 
> Warsaw | Poland
> 
> Budapest | Hungary
> 
> Lisbon | Portugal
> 
> *Madrid | Spain*
> 
> Valencia | Spain
> 
> Toronto | Canada
> 
> Boston | USA
> 
> Minneapolis/St. Paul | USA
> 
> *Chicago | USA *
> 
> Guadalajara | Mexico
> 
> Monterrey | Mexico
> 
> Lima | Peru
> 
> Other
> 
> 
> The poll :bash:


the only good cities are in bold, the rest are fake...or too small to count for anything.

but too bad it went to RIO..which is not even listed here.


----------



## koolio

Toronto is too fake or small to count for anything? Ok...


----------



## isaidso

It's really an absurd remark from that person. I wouldn't bother trying to communicate with someone with such limited capacity.


----------



## aquablue

OK, let me ask you this one question.

If there is supposed to be an unofficial rotation, why on earth would Western Europe get another games one removed from London? 

Its going to Asia or Africa...probably Tokyo for persistance. North America might not be considered due to Rio. If it goes back to Madrid so close after London, the IOC is a farce.


----------



## RobH

London's was only one removed from Greece. Europe, if not necessarily Western Europe, has a chance.


----------



## aquablue

RobH said:


> London's was only one removed from Greece. Europe, if not necessarily Western Europe, has a chance.


Why? This shows ridiculous favortisim towards European cities.. I thought they were supposed to spread it around...1992,1994,2004, 2006, 2012,2014,2020...hmmm.... too many for europe. Asia is much larger in population, and then you have Africa waiting for its first. IF the IOC thinks it has to go back to Europe every 2 or 3 games, the whole process is skewed. Why shouldn't Europe be skipped for at least 3 games in a row?

If the proces is fair, Asia or Africa will get 2020 and then back to to NA (last summer games in 1996). Asia is likley to get 2018, so perhaps Africa has a decent chance in 2020.


----------



## Qtya

swifty78 said:


> my guess is somewhere in Europe


Yes, new region... Central Europe! Budapest or Prague...


----------



## aquablue

Qtya said:


> Yes, new region... Central Europe! Budapest or Prague...


Ridiculous -- its just one removed from London, and you think its going back to Europe again?!!!!!


----------



## PortoNuts

I'd be happy if Madrid hosted the 2020 OG. But I doubt they'll try again.

Otherwise, I hope Toronto bids.


----------



## gramercy

aquablue said:


> Ridiculous -- its just one removed from London, and you think its going back to Europe again?!!!!!


and London is one removed from Athens

your point being?


----------



## norbert91

i think that in 2020 warsaw would be great


----------



## aquablue

Qtya said:


> Yes, new region... Central Europe! Budapest or Prague...





gramercy said:


> and London is one removed from Athens
> 
> your point being?


That the whole process is too focused on Europe.


----------



## gramercy

coth said:


> Economy is not the budget. Hungary has just $70bln budget. How will it spend 20-30bln for olympic games? Even dividing it by 5 years 4-6bln yearly still absolutely impossible.


first of all the core (that is bidding, venues, marketing, buildings) is estimated at ~3 bn$, the rest (infrastructure) is estimated at ~24 bn$

and why do you divide that by 5 years? you should divide it by 10 or 15 years, so lets go with an estimated 27 bn$/10 years, thats 2.7 bn$ per year 500 bn HUF / year

believe it or not, we are spending MORE on infrastructure per year as it is (railroads, rolling stock, highways, the rest of the road network, new subway, rest of the PT combined), and if we really committed to an olympic I'm sure we could squeeze out 1-200 bn HUF more / year

at least 80-90 % of the necessary infrastructure will be built by 2020 regardless (subway 4, highways M0, M2, M4, M6, couple of new bridges, several kms of new tramways, suburban railway renovations, repaving of most of the main road network, 1000 new buses....these are just some examples of what will be built in by 2014, the end of the first 7-year EU cycle that Hungary draws funds from)


----------



## gramercy

aquablue said:


> That the whole process is too focused on Europe.


I'll give you that, but that has to do with a lot more than just the "process".


----------



## JPBrazil

I'm supporting Istanbul, Cape Town and Rome


----------



## Athinaios

Just to mention - Montreal in 2008 paid the last instalment for their olympics in 1976  Canada is not a poor country,but even they had problems with money. But I know nowadays situation is tottaly different. Don't worry, both Czech Rep and Hungary can cope with it.


----------



## Qtya

coth said:


> Economy is not the budget. Hungary has just $70bln budget. How will it spend 20-30bln for olympic games? Even dividing it by 5 years 4-6bln yearly still absolutely impossible.


Not true. Hungarian budget is exactly 96.3 billion USD for the next year, and rising...

Gramercy gave pretty good answers for you already.


----------



## PortoNuts

It's time for Madrid or Toronto to shine. :dj:


----------



## Doukan

ISTANBUL 2020


----------



## abrandao

I would go for Toronto or Madrid.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Qtya said:


> Yes, new region... Central Europe! Budapest or Prague...


Funny. something terribly wrong with you.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Looking/Up

Toronto will probably bid either for the 2020 or 2024. There is probably a better chance of winning 2024 than 2020, but really, these things are all up in the air.

Yes, Vancouver has the 2010 Olympics, but those are the "winter" Olympics.

And people, there is a difference between North America and South America. Having the Olympics in Rio in 2016 does not rule out North America. Come 2020, it will have been 24 years since a summer Olympics in North America, and 44 since a summer Olympics was held in Canada. The biggest challenge for Toronto in a 2020 or 2024 bid would be another contender from North America.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*Sadda Dilli da jawab nahin.*
2020/2024


----------



## antriksh_sfo

JPBrazil said:


> I'm supporting Istanbul, Cape Town and Rome


Yep for security reasons, take some events to Capetown
For popularoty reasons take Football, Volleyball etc to Rome
The remaining can be put up in th Ata Turkh Stadium etc


----------



## ryebreadraz

nomarandlee said:


> I think we overestimate the time and money the USOC is involved with the a U.S. bid city. Perhaps I am underestimating it but that is what I figure.
> 
> There will likely always be an American city who will convince themselves they can weather the storm between the USOC or and IOC with promises from each to work together better in the future blah blah. It is in nobody's best interest to stop having U.S. city's effectively stopping from bidding.


The USOC often creates and dedicates an entire department in their operation to help the bid city and the heads of the USOC spend hours upon hours upon hours working backroom politics on behalf of the bid city. The USOC puts a lot of work into the bid. Just look at the final presentation for Chicago. One of their main speakers was the USOC President and he was well versed enough in the bid to detail specifics. The USOC puts a lot into it and they have no interest doing that if they don't really want a city to host or it interferes with the USOC's financial warfare agenda, which I believe will begin within months. Keep a close eye on the upcoming TV rights deal.


----------



## isakres

I think 2020 Summer Olympics would be hosted by an African City / Country


----------



## nomarandlee

ryebreadraz said:


> Keep a close eye on the upcoming TV rights deal.


The Chi Tribune has two articles about that today..........




> *http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/sns-ap-oly-ioc-us-tv-rights,0,1798511.story*
> 
> *IOC says American TV rights for 2014-2016 Olympics less valuable after Rio win*
> 
> GRAHAM DUNBAR
> 
> AP Sports Writer
> 
> COPENHAGEN (AP) — The cost of Chicago's defeat in its bid to host the 2016 Olympics will be felt in the value of the next U.S. broadcast deal.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee's top negotiator said the U.S. rights are worth less after the 2016 Games were awarded to Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> "Obviously, the domestic games would be more valuable," IOC finance commission chairman Richard Carrion told The Associated Press.
> 
> And the American deal — the most lucrative in the IOC's portfolio — might not be done for another three years if the economy doesn't improve.
> 
> "We have plenty of time and it doesn't have to be in 2010. We could conceivably do a deal as late as 2012," Carrion said.
> 
> U.S. networks including NBC, ABC-ESPN and Fox were expected to enter a bidding war for combined rights to the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympics and a 2016 Chicago games.
> 
> NBC paid $2.2 billion for the 2010 Vancouver Olympics and 2012 London Games.
> 
> The IOC gets more than half its revenue from broadcasting deals, and U.S. deals alone have been worth more than the rest of the world's broadcasters combined.
> 
> Carrion, an IOC Executive Board member from Puerto Rico, said the timing of U.S. negotiations was not dictated by Friday's host vote. Rio defeated Madrid 66-32 in the final round of voting after Chicago was eliminated first, before Tokyo also fell out of the race.
> 
> "I've always said it's more a matter of where the economy is heading rather than the selection of the host city," Carrion said.
> 
> Carrion did not expect the popularity of the Olympics to suffer a backlash from American viewers and advertisers after the manner of Chicago's defeat.
> 
> "It's still a premium brand. I would not read much into it that they were eliminated in the first round," Carrion said.
> 
> Just 18 of 95 IOC voters supported Chicago despite personal pleas in the final presentation Friday from President Barack Obama and his wife Michelle.
> 
> "I don't think this will affect the television discussions," he said. "This is a competition like any competition. But there is only one gold medal, and no silver and bronze."
> 
> He said Rio's time zone, one hour ahead of Eastern Standard Time in New York City, was "not bad" for the American market.
> 
> A likely drop in American revenues would be partly compensated by rising revenues from Brazil.
> 
> In August, the IOC completed a $170 million rights sale to Brazilian broadcasters TV Globo, Bandeirantes and Rede Record to show events from Sochi and what will now be the home Rio Games.
> 
> Timo Lumme, the IOC's director of television and marketing, described that deal Sunday as a "huge evolution" from previous agreements.
> 
> Brazilian broadcasters paid $10 million for the combined 2006 Turin Winter Olympics and 2008 Beijing Games cycle, then $60 million for Vancouver and London.
> 
> Lumme said the Brazilians were bidding blind before the 2016 host vote.
> 
> "It was a good bet by them," Lumme told the AP. "It's turned out they are in Rio and we hope they go on to make a good return."





> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-091004-four-corners,0,7626309.column
> 
> *Will U.S. networks finally start bucking the trend?*
> 
> Four Corners
> 
> Four views on today's issues
> 
> 8:16 p.m. CDT, October 4, 2009
> 
> Four Tribune Newspapers sportswriters weigh in on a topical issue every weekday.
> 
> We'll forget Chicago loss Paul Doyle, Hartford Courant
> 
> If the IOC awarded the 2016 Olympics to Tokyo or Madrid, U.S. networks might think twice about excessive bidding for future games. But while Rio de Janeiro doesn't offer the obvious strength of Chicago, the site has its pluses -- a favorable time zone so events can be shown live and a familiarity for U.S. tourists, not to mention an appeal to the United States' growing Latin American population.
> 
> So while it may seem Chicago's loss will make the Olympics irrelevant in the U.S., let's be real. With NBC, Fox and ABC/ESPN bidding, rights fees aren't going to decline. NBC paid $2 billion nine years ago for the 2010 and 2012 games, and the peacock seems happy with the investment. By 2016, U.S. consumers won't remember Chicago's loss. Viewers will be happy to watch live events in prime time, and sponsors will be lining up to attach themselves to the Olympics.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cool on Winter GamesPhilip Hersh, Chicago Tribune
> 
> There is a widely held misconception that interest in the Olympics is declining in the United States. If that were true, how could NBC have gotten a 16.2 rating and 28 share for its prime-time telecasts of the 2008 Summer Games -- highest for a non-domestic Olympics since 1992 -- plus tens of millions of viewers on its cable outlets and Web sites?
> 
> Yes, any U.S. network would have bid more for a games in the United States, especially ESPN, thought to have been drooling over the idea of making Chicago 2016 its first Olympics. But Rio offers a favorable time zone (one hour later than New York), so networks would have intense interest if the 2016 Summer Games did not come with a booby prize -- the 2014 Winter Games in Sochi, Russia, where an 8-hour time difference from New York and likely logistical nightmares add up to an unattractive property.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> IOC likes U.S. ... moneyDiane Pucin, Los Angeles Times
> 
> It's ill-mannered to flaunt wealth, but where would the Olympic movement be without the millions upon billions of dollars spent by U.S. networks for television rights? Apparently anywhere but Chicago, which was quickly dumped in the latest Olympic city choice. It might be fun to see what would happen to the International Olympic Committee if U.S. networks quit paying big bucks for Olympic rights.
> 
> What if, say, for every time zone away from New York where the games are held, the U.S. rights holder got to subtract 10 percent of its bid? Just wondering if Chicago would have finished a badly beaten fourth in the latest race.
> 
> But ESPN may enter the next Olympic bidding, so the IOC has things right where it wants them. Anywhere but the U.S. and with American TV money still paying the bills. [email protected]
> 
> Less bang for their buckGeorge Diaz, Orlando Sentinel
> 
> The Olympic gravy train has crashed.
> 
> With the economy scrambling to find its footing, networks would be foolish to pay the usual exorbitant broadcast fees.
> 
> The United States has always cut the biggest check: The most lucrative broadcast rights are the ones awarded here. NBC ponied up $1.181 billion for the 2012 Summer Games. *But it's no coincidence that the IOC has postponed negotiations for the 2016 games. The IOC isn't going to be able to squeeze money that isn't there.* And with Rio de Janeiro putting in the winning bid for 2016 -- and Chicago getting squeezed out -- there's less bang for the buck for U.S. broadcast holders.
> 
> *There's a strong perception of elitism at play: The IOC is a Euro-centric group that doesn't look favorably at Americans.*
> 
> If they don't want to play, then it makes no sense to pay.


----------



## nomarandlee

DP


----------



## japanese001

I think that it is India.


----------



## japanese001

Delhi | India


----------



## nomarandlee

Looking/Up said:


> .
> 
> And people, there is a difference between North America and South America. Having the Olympics in Rio in 2016 does not rule out North America. Come 2020, it will have been 24 years since a summer Olympics in North America, and 44 since a summer Olympics was held in Canada. The biggest challenge for Toronto in a 2020 or 2024 bid would be another contender from North America.


 It is typical for us North Americans not to think of SA and NA as the same but for others in Asia and Europe I think that perception is decidely more mixed. I hope your right though as I would like to see a NA city also have a serious shot in 2020. :cheers:


----------



## geoking66

aquablue said:


> Why? This shows ridiculous favortisim towards European cities.. I thought they were supposed to spread it around...1992,1994,2004, 2006, 2012,2014,2020...hmmm.... too many for europe. Asia is much larger in population, and then you have Africa waiting for its first. IF the IOC thinks it has to go back to Europe every 2 or 3 games, the whole process is skewed. Why shouldn't Europe be skipped for at least 3 games in a row?
> 
> If the proces is fair, Asia or Africa will get 2020 and then back to to NA (last summer games in 1996). Asia is likley to get 2018, so perhaps Africa has a decent chance in 2020.


The IOC isn't about fair; it's about how much corruption and bribes it takes to get the Olympics in a certain city. You have to consider also that there is a far greater density of different cities in Europe than on any other continent (even Asia), so it's just out of probably that Europe gets more Olympics anyway. I'm sorry to be a dissenting voice, but there is no African city that could handle the Olympics (yes, Cape Town included, South Africa only got the World Cup because of a FIFA continent rule that's been rebuked) and very few cities in developing countries could pull it off, São Paulo being a prime example. Even Rio barely qualifies. I'd rather see a city like Tokyo get them as it is, after all they have the necessary infrastructure, stability, and safety obligatory to host the games.


----------



## Ganis

mattec said:


> by 2020 NA will not have had a summer olympic game in 24 years. Also, every other continent that is capable of hosting will have hosted by then, so it's only logical that they should go to NA, now will they is the question.
> 
> Capable NA cities that would have a shot at winning and those considering a bid:
> 
> Canada:
> - Toronto (considering)
> - Calgary (capable)
> 
> Mexico:
> - Monterrey (capable)
> - Guadalajara (capable
> - Mexico City (capable)
> 
> USA:
> - Boston (capable)
> - *Tulsa (considering)*
> - Minneapolis/ St. Paul (considering)
> - Chicago (capable)
> - San Francisco (capable)
> - NYC (capable outside of manhatten)
> - Philadelphia (capable)
> - Houston (capable)


Tulsa!?!?!?!? Seriously!?!?!?!?


----------



## Veejay_

Paris 2020, most likely.


----------



## GDL!!!

i support Monterrey or Guadalajara!! 2020 or 2024!!!


----------



## Kenni

RobH said:


> London's hosting its 3rd.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## stratus_magnus

asia=kuala lumpur
dubai

europe=italy
paris

america=newyork
toronto

africa=egypt
south africa

south america=beuno aires
venuzuela


----------



## Gerardogt

IN NORTH AMERICA I WILL CHOOSE GUADALAJARA!


----------



## -Corey-

I will choose New York City, San Francisco or D.C.


----------



## ensarsever

dont forget istanbul....


----------



## nomarandlee

Canada, a relatively small nation, hosting a games three times over a 34 year span is a not a lot less controversial then the U.S. hosting four games over 22 years IMO.


I would also perfer to see another European nation get a SG before Spain. Perhaps France, Germany, or even Poland. I wouldn't mind Spain being the next European host for a winter games though seeing as they haven't held one.


----------



## Onn

nomarandlee said:


> I would also perfer to see another European nation get a SG before Spain. Perhaps France, Germany, or even Poland. I wouldn't mind Spain being the next European host for a winter games though seeing as they haven't held one.


Going back to the Europe, without going to Noth America first, is setting a bad example after the IOC just picked Rio and London is before that.


----------



## RobH

They'll give them to who they want; it's their party. Who exactly would they be setting a bad example to?


----------



## Lydon

The thought of another US city is extremely boring to be honest.

And I, too, would love to know who it would be setting a bad example to :lol:


----------



## Onn

It's not fair, of course! They tried to be fair in picking Rio, now they need to hold up their set of the bargain to everyone else. It wouldn't be fair if they picked another European city after picking a European city in 2012.


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ There is no "official" rotation policy hence there is no fair or unfair. Even though I think their is a vague notion of rotation at play among the IOC I don't think they feel duty bound to it when they have various other considerations at play as well. To some or many delegates they may very well look at the all America's as one and figure that Rio assumes that role well. It will come back to NA eventually, my guess is a NA city will be a frontrunner in 2024/2028 assuming one doesn't get 2020.



.......On the topic of rotational policy though (which I think I have read the IOC would like to implement eventualy) what makes the most sense for that rotation to be? I think their can only be either three or four in such a rotatoin. What makes the most sense......

3 rotation - Europe / Americas / Asia-Africa
3 rotation - Europe-Africa / Americas / Asia 
3 rotation - Europe / Asia / Americas-Africa
4 rotation - Europe / North America / Asia / S.American-Africa
2 rotation - Europe-Asia / Americas-Africa

I would have to go with the - Europe / Americas / Asia-Africa I think.


----------



## RobH

Onn, many would say it wasn't fair to have the US hosting three games in 30 years. That is an equally silly argument, of course. As the post above says, there is no fair or unfair, only a vague adheration to continental rotation; though how these continents are defined and by whom is up for question.


----------



## Maniac047

Warsaw will host summer olympics games 2020. After euro 2012 we will have good infrastructure.


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/ne...ycIF?slug=ap-madrid-2020bid&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> *Spanish Olympic Committee: No rush for 2020 bid*
> 
> MADRID (AP)—Madrid will not rush to make a decision about bidding to host the 2020 Olympics.
> 
> Spanish Olympic Committee president Alejandro Blanco did not rule out a repeat run but called for patience Wednesday.
> 
> Blanco said: “Let’s reflect and think about it first. … If we have to go for it in ’20 we’ll go for it in ’20. If we have to go for it in ’24, we’ll go for it in ’24. We don’t want the Olympic flame to burn out, but we have to be conscious of when it should be our moment.”
> 
> Rio de Janeiro’s victory over the Spanish capital meant the games would go to South America for the first time.
> 
> *Blanco believes an African contender could also emerge for 2020*. Africa will be the only continent not to have been awarded the games.


..


----------



## poxuy

Project *"New Petersburg"*, Russia.






From 2:04 - 1st island will be used for Olympic Village. 6,000,000 square metres of ground will be filled in 2014-2017. Total area - 10,000,000 square metres.


----------



## SkyLerm

Martin_R2 said:


> I can't understand why all the fuss about Madrid??? while many other important cities have never held it at all?


Has Madrid ever hosted Olympics? hno:


----------



## Fábio_Souza

The Portuguese Olimpic Commitee, already has presented the projects of the city?


----------



## Joop20

I don't think they will go back to Europeyet in 2020 after London just 8 years earlier. I also don't think North America has a big chance, as this would mean two consecutive games in the Americas. 

My bet is on either:
- South Africa (could be either Durban or Cape Town)
- South East Asia (Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur)


----------



## Martin_R2

RobH said:


> The US is slightly bigger than Spain. I get his point. Though I do wonder why he's so confident about Budapest when you look at how Prague did.


Thanks for getting the point there.

Why I am so confident about Budapest, when Prague didn't cut it? Well, as I explained in my earlier post. Budapest have many advantages that Prage doesn't have. HOWEVER, as I also wrote, it doesn't matter what advantages Budapest have, if the bid they make is worthless. They have to be smart, they have to do it very right from the beginning, to have a chance.

It is a bit like selling a product. It doesn't matter how good a product is if the salesman is a worthless seller. However, a good salesman could sell the worst crap if he was good and determined.

If Budapest can't sell their bid because they're worthless salesmen, it doesn't really matter what advantages Budapest have over say Prague or Warsaw or whatever other city.

I hope you get my point on this one


----------



## Martin_R2

isaidso said:


> It's bigger, but 4 in 22 years is a lot for any nation. Spain getting it twice in 20 years isn't a big deal relative to that.


Does only one person get my point? I quote myself:


What makes *Spain* so special, that they would hold the Summer Olympics twice within 20 years, *while many other important cities* *have never held it at all?*

I hope you understand what I mean this time.


----------



## PortoNuts

I read something about the IOC clearly having a major preference for the biggest city of a country nowadays, not caring a lot about medium sized cities even if they have good bids.


----------



## Martin_R2

SkyLerm said:


> Has Madrid ever hosted Olympics? hno:


No, but Spain have perhaps? hno:


Is this so extremely hard to understand?

It's like saying. Why give food to every person in this air-raid shelter, while half of these people could instead eat twice the portion?, ...no matter if the other half dies of hunger.

Maybe some of the countries should SHARE? Of course everyone wants it, which is a natural thing. IOC should be concentrated on spreading it a little more, not giving the games to the same countries over and over again, in many cases.

If someone have trouble understanding what I mean, I would REALLY, I mean, R E A L L Y not want to sit in an air-raid shelter with food shortage, with that person!

If a city CAN host the bid, so let them! And I don't mean that IOC should give the games to cities that never held it, just to disperse. I just mean it should be prioritized IF possible. But what I mean foremost, is that I can't understand people voting for the same countries over and over again. Even people who doesn't even live in the country in question, neither have anything to do with the country.

But of course, some people like to eat the same dish time after time, never dare trying something new.


----------



## SkyLerm

Martin_R2 said:


> No, but Spain have perhaps? hno:
> 
> 
> Is this so extremely hard to understand?
> 
> It's like saying. Why give food to every person in this air-raid shelter, while half of these people could instead eat twice the portion?, ...no matter if the other half dies of hunger.
> 
> Maybe some of the countries should SHARE? Of course everyone wants it, which is a natural thing. IOC should be concentrated on spreading it a little more, not giving the games to the same countries over and over again, in many cases.
> 
> If someone have trouble understanding what I mean, I would REALLY, I mean, R E A L L Y not want to sit in an air-raid shelter with food shortage, with that person!
> 
> If a city CAN host the bid, so let them! And I don't mean that IOC should give the games to cities that never held it, just to disperse. I just mean it should be prioritized IF possible. But what I mean foremost, is that I can't understand people voting for the same countries over and over again. Even people who doesn't even live in the country in question, neither have anything to do with the country.
> 
> But of course, some people like to eat the same dish time after time, never dare trying something new.


I just don't get the point why on Earth are you explaining all that arguments to criticize the fact that Madrid, or a Spanish city bid! lots of countries get more OG than Spain, which has only one!, i agree with you it should be more spread all over the world, but you can't attack that way a country :lol: while others actually GET the Games, it's ridiculous man! 

If you want OG, then just bid! and prove your bid is good enough to compete strong, this is survivor race, not a monastery plenty of kind monks...


----------



## arodzi

Joop20 said:


> I don't think they will go back to Europeyet in 2020 after London just 8 years earlier. I also don't think North America has a big chance, as this would mean two consecutive games in the Americas.
> 
> My bet is on either:
> - South Africa (could be either Durban or Cape Town)
> - South East Asia (Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur)


i AGREE.. SO, CITIES IN THE AMERICAS AND EUROPE WILL NOT GET THE BID


----------



## PortoNuts

Do the OG in South America makes it harder for North American cities to get them?

That doesn't make sense.


----------



## SkyLerm

^^Same continent, nothing else to be said.


----------



## RobH

Except things are never that simple. I'm not ruling out the US for 2020 if they put in a gerat bid.


----------



## Mo Rush

___________________________________________________________________












> *It will be a long time before another leading American politician will take the risk which Barack Obama took last Friday. Probably even longer before we see a summer games going to the USA. Having opened up South America to the Games the IOC will be sweet on the idea of doing the same with Africa and Cape Town is the early favourite for 2020.*



Bleacherreport.com



> *And the only thing that needs to be done is a city like Cape Town to finally get their shot and have the Games come to Africa.*















> *The most intriguing scenario is that perhaps an African city, heartened by the achievement of Rio de Janeiro, will now try to bring the world’s biggest sporting event to the one continent that has never staged it.
> *
> 
> * South Africa might be stimulated after the 2010 World Cup to put forward a city, probably Cape Town, for 2020. *



SportsofBoston.com



> *Many members of the IOC have stated that an African country should get the games, thus having all inhabited continents having hosted the games. Even though Morocco is looking into the games, the front runner for the 2020 games will be Cape Town, South Africa. Next year’s World Cup will be a deciding factor in South Africa’s chances. Paris, Madrid, and possibly Chicago and New York will also hurt Boston’s chance.*


----------



## nomarandlee

PortoNuts said:


> I read something about the IOC clearly having a major preference for the biggest city of a country nowadays, not caring a lot about medium sized cities even if they have good bids.


There may be something to that in some cases with some nations. However I don't think it is a "rule" given that it surely wasn't the case for Rio (Sao Paulo is bigger), Beijing (Shanghai is bigger), and if we talk about a future South Africa bid for instance then means Johannesburg would be preferred over Cape Town or Durban I think, which is a bit hard to believe.


----------



## isaidso

SkyLerm said:


> ^^Same continent, nothing else to be said.


America is treated as one continent. The five Olympic rings represent each or Europe, Asia, Africa, Australasia, and America. Despite that, the IOC probably wouldn't view it as a huge negative having 2 successive Summer Olympics there, as long as the next one after Rio is in the northern half.


----------



## TEBC

The Bids Champions!!


Los Angeles bidded for 9 times!! 

Here the List:

Los Angeles 9 (1924,1928,*1932*,1948,1952,1956,1976,1980,*1984*) 
Detroit 7 (1944,1952,1956,1960,1964,1968,1972) 
Amsterdam 6 (1916,1920,*1924*,1928,1952,1992) 
Rome 6 (*1908*,1924,1936,1944,*1960*,2004) 
Budapest 5 (1916,1920,1936,1944,1960) 
Paris 5 (*1900,1924*,1992,2008,2012) 
Istanbul 4 (2000,2004,2008,2012) 
Tokyo 4 (1940,1960,*1964*,2016) 
Rio de Janeiro 4 (1936,2004,2012,*2016*) 
Buenos Aires 4 (1936,1956,1968,2004) 
Lausanne 4 (1936,1944,1948,1960) 
Helsinki 4 (1936,1940,1944,*1952*) 
Philadelphia 4 (1920,1948,1952,1956) 
London 4 (*1908,1944,1948,2012*) 
Berlin 4 (1908,*1916*,*1936*,2000) 
Athens 4 (*1896*,1944,1996,*2004*)
Chicago 4 (1904, 1952, 1956, 2016)


----------



## TEBC

TEBC said:


> The Bids Champions!!
> 
> 
> Los Angeles bidded for 9 times!!
> 
> Here the List:
> 
> Los Angeles 9 (1924,1928,*1932*,1948,1952,1956,1976,1980,*1984*)
> Detroit 7 (1944,1952,1956,1960,1964,1968,1972)
> Amsterdam 6 (1916,1920,*1924*,1928,1952,1992)
> Rome 6 (*1908*,1924,1936,1944,*1960*,2004)
> Budapest 5 (1916,1920,1936,1944,1960)
> Paris 5 (*1900,1924*,1992,2008,2012)
> Istanbul 4 (2000,2004,2008,2012)
> Tokyo 4 (1940,1960,*1964*,2016)
> Rio de Janeiro 4 (1936,2004,2012,*2016*)
> Buenos Aires 4 (1936,1956,1968,2004)
> Lausanne 4 (1936,1944,1948,1960)
> Helsinki 4 (1936,1940,1944,*1952*)
> Philadelphia 4 (1920,1948,1952,1956)
> London 4 (*1908,1944,1948,2012*)
> Berlin 4 (1908,*1916*,*1936*,2000)
> Athens 4 (*1896*,1944,1996,*2004*)


Poor Detroit, 7 in a row.. without getting it!


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> The Bids Champions!!
> 
> 
> Los Angeles bidded for 9 times!!
> 
> Here the List:
> 
> Los Angeles 9 (1924,1928,*1932*,1948,1952,1956,1976,1980,*1984*)
> Detroit 7 (1944,1952,1956,1960,1964,1968,1972)
> Amsterdam 6 (1916,1920,*1924*,1928,1952,1992)
> Rome 6 (*1908*,1924,1936,1944,*1960*,2004)
> Budapest 5 (1916,1920,1936,1944,1960)
> Paris 5 (*1900,1924*,1992,2008,2012)
> Istanbul 4 (2000,2004,2008,2012)
> Tokyo 4 (1940,1960,*1964*,2016)
> Rio de Janeiro 4 (1936,2004,2012,*2016*)
> Buenos Aires 4 (1936,1956,1968,2004)
> Lausanne 4 (1936,1944,1948,1960)
> Helsinki 4 (1936,1940,1944,*1952*)
> Philadelphia 4 (1920,1948,1952,1956)
> London 4 (*1908,1944,1948,2012*)
> Berlin 4 (1908,*1916*,*1936*,2000)
> Athens 4 (*1896*,1944,1996,*2004*)


Good list :cheers:

I think Chicago hast at least four as well (1904, 1952, 1956, 2016)

It is also pretty surprsing how few times NYC has attempted.


----------



## TEBC

nomarandlee said:


> Good list :cheers:
> 
> I think Chicago hast at least four as well (1904, 1952, 1956, 2016)


yeah, you are right


----------



## nautica17

I would like to see 2020 Olympics in Warsaw.  By then, Poland will definitely have the sports infrastructure capabilities it needs.


----------



## Onn

TEBC said:


> Poor Detroit, 7 in a row.. without getting it!


There are good reasons Detroit has never been picked, I don't know who that was ever a good idea. :lol:


----------



## TEBC

I just cant undersand why SF just bidded once!! For me is the perfect american city to host it


----------



## MarkHerz

2000- Australia/ Oceania
2004- Europe
2008- Asia
2012- Europe
2016- South America


2020- ???

It's Our Time!

GO TORONTO!!!
The World Lives in T.O.


----------



## yorubalife

CAPE TOWN, South Africa......
2010 World Cup South Africa
2020 Olympics South Africa

Its time South Africa should shine.


----------



## nazrey

MarkHerz said:


> 2000- Australia/ Oceania
> 2004- Europe
> 2008- Asia
> 2012- Europe
> 2016- South America
> 
> 
> 2020- ???


Seems like the game in 2020 might goes to Africa! In 20 year of the new millenium is such a perfect to the world! Let the world plays the game not the game plays the world


----------



## MarkHerz

it will depend on the cities' bids.

Rio won because of an excellent bid and backed by the fact that the Olympics hasn't been staged in that continent yet.

If Rio's bid wasn't excellent, then the Olympics would have been awarded to another city.


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok will be ready in 2024 or 2028 for the next Asian City.

We have many experience of world games host in Thailand.


----------



## Durbsboi




----------



## Escalabitano




----------



## Tico_ES

For me: 2020=Europe (counting on an Istambul candidacy), 2024 = Africa. Hope Cape Town gets the 2024 games :cheers:


----------



## coth

Tico_ES said:


> For me: 2020=Europe (counting on an Istambul candidacy), 2024 = Africa. Hope Cape Town gets the 2024 games :cheers:


Then Eastern Europe to be exactly. It's never hosted full featured summer olympic games.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Don't know if IStanbul will ever get the Olympics but i am sure we will break the record of LA


----------



## Basincreek

city3456789 said:


> You have no clue what your talking about with any of those cities.


What did I get wrong?



city3456789 said:


> How is SF anti-sport?


San Francisco tried to stop the construction of a 100% privately financed ballpark even though they knew it would, and subsequently did, revitalize a whole section of the city. I can't even imagine what kind of opposition the hippy and coffee house crowd would put up to a publicly funded Olympic Stadium. Frankly I'm surprised they haven't torn out Kezar Stadium and turned it into a tribute to Pol Pot or something.


----------



## Martin_R2

SkyLerm said:


> I just don't get the point why on Earth are you explaining all that arguments to criticize the fact that Madrid, or a Spanish city bid! lots of countries get more OG than Spain, which has only one!, i agree with you it should be more spread all over the world, but you can't attack that way a country :lol: while others actually GET the Games, it's ridiculous man!
> 
> If you want OG, then just bid! and prove your bid is good enough to compete strong, this is survivor race, not a monastery plenty of kind monks...


Spain and Madrid was only an example dear! And I took that example since I hear "Madrid" very often. It could've been some other city as well.


----------



## mattec

isaidso said:


> The United States held the Summer Olympics twice within 12 years: 1984 in Los Angeles, then 1996 in Atlanta. If that weren't enough they held the Winter Olympics in 1980 (Lake Placid) and again in 2002 (Salt Lake City). That's 4 Olympics in 22 years for the United States.


thats because the USA is just awsome like that.. :cheers:

maybe 2020 can start a new string of 4 in 22 :banana:


----------



## PortoNuts

MarkHerz said:


> 2000- Australia/ Oceania
> 2004- Europe
> 2008- Asia
> 2012- Europe
> 2016- South America
> 
> 
> 2020- ???
> 
> It's Our Time!
> 
> GO TORONTO!!!
> The World Lives in T.O.


I second that. Go Toronto!:cheers:


----------



## city3456789

Basincreek said:


> What did I get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco tried to stop the construction of a 100% privately financed ballpark even though they knew it would, and subsequently did, revitalize a whole section of the city. I can't even imagine what kind of opposition the hippy and coffee house crowd would put up to a publicly funded Olympic Stadium. Frankly I'm surprised they haven't torn out Kezar Stadium and turned it into a tribute to Pol Pot or something.


Like this?

























That sentence about AT&T is bull and you know it. I thought you conservatives were too busy in KKK hoods to like sports? And anyways, all those hippie places seem to love sports more than any conservative place. Boston, Ann Arbor, Madison, Austin, NYC, etc.


----------



## mattec

^^^ reported


----------



## nomarandlee

city3456789 said:


> Like this?
> [ And anyways, all those hippie places seem to love sports more than any conservative place. Boston, Ann Arbor, Madison, Austin, NYC, etc.


 Gainesville, Baton Rouge, Lexington, Chapel Hill,..........


----------



## city3456789

mattec said:


> ^^^ reported


And the Pol Pot comment gets a pass??


----------



## DFDalton

Here's an idea to minimize risky and expensive bids from cities that have little chance to win based on previous game locations and to limit the strong European bias of the IOC.

I suggest that there be a set rotation for the Summer Olympic Games by continent:

- North America
- Asia
- Europe
- South America/Africa/Australia
- Open to all

If the idea is to be fair and spread the games out, there needs to be some agreed-upon rules so cities that have no chance do not waste time and money bidding. It will also limit the block voting that manifests itself in results that many perceive as unfair. 

South America, Africa and Australia are grouped because they do not currently have as many resources to host individually. The "open to all" slot would allow cities in those three continents to make their case for an extra Olympics in their area. 

Remember also that North America does not mean just the U.S. and Canada but includes Mexico, and the Carribean and Central American nations as well. The U.S. need not dominate that slot.


----------



## nautica17

^^ Australia is more than capable of hosting an Olympics event. Even two at the same time if that were possible.


----------



## cpelaezd

MarkHerz said:


> 2000- Australia/ Oceania
> 2004- Europe
> 2008- Asia
> 2012- Europe
> 2016- South America
> 
> 
> 2020- ???
> 
> It's Our Time!
> 
> GO TORONTO!!!
> The World Lives in T.O.


2016- South America = America (or Americas for others).

2020 Maybe Africa or Europe.


----------



## DFDalton

nautica17 said:


> ^^ Australia is more than capable of hosting an Olympics event. Even two at the same time if that were possible.


Please don't misunderstand. Certainly Australia is capable. But a single country, especially one with as small a population as Australia, doesn't deserve a _guaranteed_ slot every 20 years.


----------



## nomarandlee

DFDalton said:


> Here's an idea to minimize risky and expensive bids from cities that have little chance to win based on previous game locations and to limit the strong European bias of the IOC.
> 
> I suggest that there be a set rotation for the Summer Olympic Games by continent:
> 
> - North America
> - Asia
> - Europe
> - South America/Africa/Australia
> - Open to all
> 
> If the idea is to be fair and spread the games out, there needs to be some agreed-upon rules so cities that have no chance do not waste time and money bidding. It will also limit the block voting that manifests itself in results that many perceive as unfair.
> 
> South America, Africa and Australia are grouped because they do not currently have as many resources to host individually. The "open to all" slot would allow cities in those three continents to make their case for an extra Olympics in their area.
> 
> Remember also that North America does not mean just the U.S. and Canada but includes Mexico, and the Carribean and Central American nations as well. The U.S. need not dominate that slot.


I wrote a similar idea on page 35. I would lump Australia/NZ in with the Asia category. 

A) 3 rotation - Europe / Americas / Asia-Africa
B) 3 rotation - Europe-Africa / Americas / Asia 
C) 3 rotation - Europe / Asia / Americas-Africa
D) 4 rotation - Europe / North America / Asia / S.American-Africa
E) rotation - Europe-Asia / Americas-Africa

I think option A makes the most sense.


----------



## nautica17

DFDalton said:


> Please don't misunderstand. Certainly Australia is capable. But a single country, especially one with as small a population as Australia, doesn't deserve a _guaranteed_ slot every 20 years.


Well of course.  They just fairly recently had one. 

Other than Warsaw, I want to see the 2020 Olympics somewhere in Africa, excluding the north however. It's hard to tell who will be stable in 2020, but hopefully South Africa or (Botswana maybe?) might get it.


----------



## DFDalton

nomarandlee said:


> I wrote a similar idea on page 35. I would lump Australia/NZ in with the Asia category.
> 
> A) 3 rotation - Europe / Americas / Asia-Africa
> B) 3 rotation - Europe-Africa / Americas / Asia
> C) 3 rotation - Europe / Asia / Americas-Africa
> D) 4 rotation - Europe / North America / Asia / S.American-Africa
> E) rotation - Europe-Asia / Americas-Africa
> 
> I think option A makes the most sense.


Sorry, didn't mean to steal your idea. I hadn't seen it, but it is encouraging that others may feel the same way - that something has to be done to make the process more sane and fair now that the Summer Games are considered such a huge prize. The current selection process is terribly flawed and leaves too much freedom for corruption and political manipulation. 

Rotation would allow a greater number of cities to bid and encourage cities that lost to try again. For example, I don't think we'll ever see another Chicago attempt in the next 50 years the current system, but we would if the IOC euro-politics were eliminated. 

While your rotation idea is OK, I prefer mine since it groups S. America and Africa with Australia - assuring the developing southern hemisphere a shot. Asia would always dominate over Africa in your rotation. And (despite 2016) N. America would dominate S. America. Plus, I like the idea of an open competition slot.

Actually, now that I think of it, I would alternate your 3-rotation plan with open competition:

- Europe
- Open
- Americas
- Open
- Asia/Africa
- Open

This would provide an opportunity for cities not to have to wait 16 years between attempts if they wish, yet also give them a choice of which system to take a chance under.


----------



## Basincreek

city3456789 said:


> Like this?


Wow, you found pictures of people enjoying the ballpark. How many of those people are actually from San Francisco? In fact you might want to go look up the geographic distribution of Season Ticket holders for the 49ers and note how many are from places like Sacramento and Stockton.



city3456789 said:


> That sentence about AT&T is bull and you know it.


So, back when they were just planning it that protest rally against it that I ran into just didn't actually happen?



city3456789 said:


> I thought you conservatives were too busy in KKK hoods to like sports?


_If_ I run into any conservatives I'll ask them if they are in the KKK and, if they are, I'll ask if the hoods hinder sports.



city3456789 said:


> And anyways, all those hippie places seem to love sports more than any conservative place. Boston, Ann Arbor, Madison, Austin, NYC, etc.


Uh huh. Look, I went to a hippy college. So I know a thing or two about hippies and one of those things was their great disdain for organized sport and the athletes that participate in them.


----------



## -Corey-

Can two American cities bid at the same time? Like NY and San Francisco? That would be cool, just like in 1956, (Los Angeles and Philadelphia).


----------



## ryebreadraz

-Corey- said:


> Can two American cities bid at the same time? Like NY and San Francisco? That would be cool, just like in 1956, (Los Angeles and Philadelphia).


A bid must be approved and sponsored by the country's Olympic Committee and no Olympic Committee would want to dent a city's bid by sponsoring another. Multiple cities submit bids to their country's Olympic Committee and that committee does have their own process in selecting which bid to sponsor though.


----------



## Bobby3

nomarandlee said:


> Gainesville, Baton Rouge, Lexington, Chapel Hill,..........


I don't like venturing into politics on here, but all four of those are liberal cities. Two of them in liberal states. Just because they're in the South doesn't mean they're conservative.


----------



## exclusiv

Warsaw would be a good choice. Like someone said before Eastern Europe never had the opportunity to host such a big event, Poland has and will acquire great organisation skills during Euro 2012, that making the organisation of the 2020 Olympics easier and more successful! I hope that Poland will present an official bid soon


----------



## swifty78

Will be a very long time before Australia gets another olympics, Prob not til the 2040-50's.


----------



## isaidso

swifty78 said:


> Will be a very long time before Australia gets another olympics, Prob not til the 2040-50's.


When that does happen, I'd be shocked if it didn't go to either Brisbane or Perth.



exclusiv said:


> Warsaw would be a good choice. Like someone said before *Eastern Europe never had the opportunity to host such a big event...*


Moscow is in Eastern Europe and hosted the Olympics in 1980. I'd like to see Warsaw host though.


----------



## swifty78

Id love to see the olympics in Brisbane tho I think Melbourne will host again


----------



## Mo Rush

Unfortunately this poll does not seem to achieve much.

Perhaps the options should be reduced to 4/5 based on current votes


----------



## coth

isaidso said:


> Moscow is in Eastern Europe and hosted the Olympics in 1980. I'd like to see Warsaw host though.


I said full featured olympic games. Therefore London won't hurt SPb bid.



Mo Rush said:


> Unfortunately this poll does not seem to achieve much.
> 
> Perhaps the options should be reduced to 4/5 based on current votes


There are just 260 votes. An absolute majority of them are biased votes. Kuala Lumpur was voted by Malaysians, Cape Town was voted by South Africans, Madrid by Spaniards, Saint Petersburg by Russian etc


----------



## swifty78

St Petersburg and Warsaw sounds good  Might be be out there but how bout Kiev in Ukraine and Bucharest in Romania?


----------



## TEBC

coth said:


> I said full featured olympic games. Therefore London won't hurt SPb bid.
> 
> 
> There are just 260 votes. An absolute majority of them are biased votes. Kuala Lumpur was voted by Malaysians, *Cape Town was voted by South Africans*, Madrid by Spaniards, Saint Petersburg by Russian etc


Cape Town was voted by Brazilians too!!


----------



## nomarandlee

coth said:


> I said full featured olympic games. Therefore London won't hurt SPb bid.
> 
> There are just 260 votes. An absolute majority of them are biased votes. Kuala Lumpur was voted by Malaysians, Cape Town was voted by South Africans, Madrid by Spaniards, Saint Petersburg by Russian etc


What the heck is a full featured Olympics? Was LA not a full feature Olympics either? Last time I checked the games in 80/84 were played out, medals given, and some nations attended.


----------



## Lydon

coth said:


> Cape Town was voted by South Africans


Nonsense, considering many over in the South African forum support Durban. And secondly, Cape Town did very well in its 2004 bid, so it's not like foreigners supporting Cape Town is an unusual thing.


----------



## TEBC

Lydon said:


> Nonsense, considering many over in the South African forum support Durban. And secondly, Cape Town did very well in its 2004 bid, so it's not like foreigners supporting Cape Town is an unusual thing.


:cheer:Cape Town all the way!!:cheer:


----------



## TEBC

Eastern Europe hosted Winter Olympic Games in Sarajevo.


----------



## TEBC

Hiroshima Considers 2020 Summer Bid
Saturday, October 10, 2009 3:10pm EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 

Kyodo reports the city of Hiroshima is considering bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics Games, after Tokyo's failed bid for the 2016 Summer Games. Sources said Hiroshima plans to consult with the Japanese Olympic Committee in the near future. 
If it decides to bid, Hiroshima is expected to promote world peace through hosting the Olympics.

Hiroshima Mayor Tadatoshi Akiba has called on the rest of the world to join forces to eliminate all nuclear weapons by 2020, reports Kyodo. In an international peace meeting in Mexico City last month, Akiba said that eliminating all nuclear weapons by 2020 is feasible and expressed hope that the Olympics will be staged in Hiroshima and Nagasaki that year to celebrate a nuclear-free world.

Tokyo has not yet decided whether it will be for the 2020 Games and only one city may apply from each country.

The International Olympic Committee (IOC) is selecting the 2020 host city in 2013. 

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/future_bids_2016/1216134771.html


----------



## nautica17

TEBC said:


> Eastern Europe hosted Winter Olympic Games in Sarajevo.


Eastern Europe is not in the Balkins...


----------



## Cobucci

I have voted in Istambul. It would be spectacular.


----------



## rsol2000

Lisbon go!


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> Hiroshima Considers 2020 Summer Bid
> Saturday, October 10, 2009 3:10pm EDT GB Staff
> Font size:
> 
> Kyodo reports the city of Hiroshima is considering bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics Games, after Tokyo's failed bid for the 2016 Summer Games. Sources said Hiroshima plans to consult with the Japanese Olympic Committee in the near future.
> If it decides to bid, Hiroshima is expected to promote world peace through hosting the Olympics.
> 
> Hiroshima Mayor Tadatoshi Akiba has called on the rest of the world to join forces to eliminate all nuclear weapons by 2020, reports Kyodo. In an international peace meeting in Mexico City last month, Akiba said that eliminating all nuclear weapons by 2020 is feasible and expressed hope that the Olympics will be staged in Hiroshima and Nagasaki that year to celebrate a nuclear-free world.
> 
> Tokyo has not yet decided whether it will be for the 2020 Games and only one city may apply from each country.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee (IOC) is selecting the 2020 host city in 2013.
> 
> http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/future_bids_2016/1216134771.html


Now that would be a compelling bid, just based on its history I think many voters would be drawn to perhaps bid for it.


----------



## nautica17

^^ I like the Japanese way of thinking. However, it's hard to imagine a world without nukes as much as anyone would want that.


----------



## ryebreadraz

rsol2000 said:


> Lisbon go!


I don't know a thing about how a Lisbon bid would look, but having visited the city, I believe that the city could do an excellent job if the bid and organization is well handled. The city is perfect for a Games and I hope they bid.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

MOHMOH said:


> Really alot of people voted for Kuala Lumpur OMG do u think it can win the bid 2 host the games on 2020????????


If Rio can, then any aspiring developing city can, if they plan their bid properly. Rio has set an example for everyone same as Seoul for 88.


----------



## Mo Rush

antriksh_sfo said:


> If Rio can, then any aspiring developing city can, if they plan their bid properly. Rio has set an example for everyone same as Seoul for 88.


Which is much better than saying.....



> *Well, If RIO Despite the pathetically arranged 2007 Pan Am Games, and a 45K Athletic Stadium, and a high Crime rate can bid and win the race, then any other city bid.*
> 
> Sorry, to compare a 3000 yr heritage city like Delhi or Istanbul (with relatively better heritage than RIO) with RIO. But what to do it is an irony one has to accept.
> Even RIO has one of Wonders of World based on internet poll and no wonder Egyptians did not want to be a part of such race which had RIO as a Wonder.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

^^
Buddy,
You seem to be realy upset.
When you are in Rome be a Roman and qoute as per the context.
Well,.... Am enjoying it.


----------



## Mo Rush

antriksh_sfo said:


> ^^
> Buddy,
> You seem to be realy upset.
> When you are in Rome be a Roman and qoute as per the context.
> Well,.... Am enjoying it.


This is an internet forum, you have to learn to address people reasonably.

The quotes below, both by you, show that there are two ways of saying something similar without provoking forumers from Rio.

Its simply a guide, take it or leave it.


----------



## hkskyline

Well ... maybe they can brand it under one city and spread some events to the other. Beijing 2008 held its equestrian competition in Hong Kong. I believe the Australians had to move equestrian to Sweden before as well.



kichigai said:


> http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20091014a3.html
> 
> Wednesday, Oct. 14, 2009
> 
> A-bomb cities shrug off cold IOC response
> 
> HIROSHIMA (Kyodo) Hiroshima and Nagasaki will continue to explore the possibility of cohosting the 2020 Summer Olympic Games despite a negative response from a key International Olympic Committee executive, officials said Tuesday.
> 
> "We understand that we have to overcome towering hurdles, though we haven't received an official response from the IOC side," said Koji Utsunomiya, head of Hiroshima's sports promotion division.
> 
> Nagasaki Mayor Tomihisa Taue said, "We will come up with necessary measures after hearing the actual reasons (for the negative comments)."
> 
> Taue and Hiroshima Mayor Tadatoshi Akiba announced Sunday that the two atomic-bombed cities have decided to set up a joint committee to bid for the games.
> 
> Citing the Olympic Charter's policy on host cities, IOC Olympic Games Executive Director Gilbert Felli expressed a negative view Monday on a joint bid.
> 
> "The Olympic Charter clearly states only one city can host the Olympics. It does not allow two cities to cohost the games. At the moment, the answer is no," Felli said.
> 
> Referring to discussions during the recent Olympic Congress meeting, he said: "There was a proposal to review the bid process, and it may change in the future. But the bid process for the 2020 games will start in July or August of 2011 and it is unlikely that the process will change by then."
> 
> The host city for the 2020 games will be selected by the IOC in 2013.
> 
> Felli suggested it would be possible for one of the cities to host the games and the other to host another sporting event, such as the first stage of a soccer competition.
> 
> Given the development, Chief Cabinet Secretary Hirofumi Hirano said Tuesday that the central government didn't want to comment yet because it is not clear what the Japanese Olympic Committee, which operates events and provides services to promote the games, intends to do.
> 
> "It's something the government will contemplate by keeping in mind what the JOC comes up with," Hirano told a news conference, adding he has yet to hear what Tokyo aims to do regarding the 2020 Olympics.
> 
> Some JOC executives have already expressed their reluctance, if not opposition, to the idea of hosting the games jointly by Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> JOC Chairman Tsunekazu Takeda warned Sunday that a joint bid by multiple cities would be unprecedented.
> 
> He also said that the JOC has yet to analyze why Tokyo failed earlier this month in its bid to host the 2016 games.
> 
> The capital has yet to decide whether it will try for the 2020 version.
> 
> Hiroshima's Utsunomiya pointed out that in the past some Olympic events have been held outside the host city.
> 
> "We will study some possibilities for effective joint hosting, such as designating one city as the host of the Olympics while setting up venues for some events in the other," he said.


----------



## Mo Rush

Unlikely.

A host city can loosely be defined under IOC guidelines as anything within a 50km radius of the Olympic Village or Games centre e.g. Central City.

Ideally the majority of venues are within the metropolitan region controlled by the city authority.

There are of course sports which are dependent on the topography and geography of a city e.g. Sailing, Rowing/Canoe-Kayak, Equestrian, and the closest venue to the Olympic Village should be considered.


----------



## TEBC

antriksh_sfo said:


> *Well, If RIO Despite the pathetically arranged 2007 Pan Am Games, and a 45K Athletic Stadium, and a high Crime rate can bid and win the race, then any other city bid.*:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sorry, to compare a 3000 yr heritage city like Delhi or Istanbul (with relatively better heritage than RIO) with RIO. But what to do it is an irony one has to accept.
> Even RIO has one of Wonders of World based on internet poll and no wonder Egyptians did not want to be a part of such race which had RIO as a Wonder.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





Mo Rush said:


> I see you have now arrived here to cause trouble.
> 
> You have been warned.



His favorite sport is bash Brazil, Dont worry, none gives credit for him and his nonsense comments... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 1772

parcdesprinces said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> So why St Tropez, Benidorm, Dubrovnik, La Baule-Les Pins, Biarritz, Rimini or Monaco etc are not in the poll !!!


Yeah, I'd see Monaco doing it. Stade Louis II FTW!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I think you don't know La Baule or La Baule-les-Pins !!! :lol:


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/more/10/15/rome.2020.ap/index.html?eref=si_more
> 
> *Rome has long-term plan for 2020*
> 
> October 15, 2009 11:46AM; Updated: Thursday October 15, 2009 11:46AM
> 
> ROME (AP) -- Rome mayor Gianni Alemanno says the city is preparing a 10-year construction and development plan in its bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics.
> 
> While at least three other Italian cities -- Venice, Palermo and Bari -- have expressed interest in bidding for the games, Alemanno said Thursday he was confident the national Olympic committee CONI will choose the Italian capital.
> 
> The city already has a number of venues built -- it hosted the games in 1960 and lost out to Athens in 2004 -- but has problems with traffic, transportation links and housing for what would be a huge influx of visitors.
> 
> Rome will announce its plan in January. CONI will decide next year which bid to put forward. The International Olympic Committee will select the host in 2013.
> 
> Copyright 2009 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


..


----------



## ryebreadraz

Rome is one of my favorite cities in the world so I would have no issue with it hosting.


----------



## rsol2000

Escalabitano said:


>


Esse já é o logo oficial? Muito bonito.
Go Lisboa!:banana:


----------



## Escalabitano

^Não, não... é o logótipo do Comité Olímpico Português, transformado por um forista para logótipo da possível candidatura de Lisboa


----------



## Escalabitano

*Poll:*
1. Kuala Lumpur
2. Lisbon
3. Madrid
4. Budapest / Cape Town
5. Warsaw
6. Paris / Toronto
7. Istanbul / St. Petersburg
8. Tokyo
9. Chicago 
10. Dubai
11. Durban
12. Rome / Other city
13. Delhi / Rabat / Venice 
14. Monterrey
15. Boston / Guadalajara / Minneapolis-St. Paul
16. Lima
17. Busan 
No Voted: Baku / Taipei / Valencia


----------



## lemog

I like the idea of a Hiroshima bid, but it should bid alone, not in a joint with Nagasaki.


----------



## soup or man

D.C.2020


----------



## Phevos

Maxximus said:


> Palermo is VERY beautiful...


...but VERY VERY small for the event


----------



## Mo Rush

wow...lots of malaysians here


----------



## Vincent_Choo

Malaysia aimed to become developed nation in 2020 before 1997 economic crisis based on the projected gdp growth.. However, it is hard for her to reach the developed nation target by 2020 based on its current growth.. Moreover, the government also said that it will consider applying for summer olympics only when the country is a developed nation.. Since olympic is expensive, i think KL will be less likely to host an olympic in 2020.. Perhaps it is more viable if KL cooperate with Singapore which make more economic sense.. And I doubt that Singapore can ever organise an olympic games alone in future..


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

The Olympics in Dubai would be awesome, running along a racetrack with the Burj Dubai rising to the side of you...awesomeness.


----------



## aaronaugi1

Gil said:


> There was a story that broke last week that the Chinese sports minister at the time of the awarding for the 2008 Olympics made a deal with Jacques Rogge who was seeking the IOC Presidency. If Rogge could convince the Europeans to vote for Beijing (over Paris), the Chinese would convince the Asians to vote for Rogge (over Korean Kim Un-yong).
> 
> The former sports minister made these revelations in his recently released book. It's surprising that the Chinese government would let something like that get out if it indeed true. Considering Toronto had the technically superior bid one wonders what kind of decisions were made.
> 
> Toronto is currently bidding for the 2015 PanAm Games. Perhaps if they win it'd spur the City to try again for 2020. Any temporary facilities built could remain up for 5 years. If the allegations are indeed true, then perhaps there may be a move to correct the mistakes of the past?


I think its been well established that the technicalities of a bid aren't as important as it used to be. 2016 was a clear example, London winning 2012 and Beijing in 2008 are other examples. 

Having the PanAms and a 2020 Olympic so close together may not help Toronto's chances financially but it certainly helps in demonstrating experience and will add a few extra venues, training facilities and personnel. 

It could be a very interesting race if we get both Toronto and Paris (two cities expected to win their respective races) and a newcomer in Cape Town all bidding in 2020. Personally, I believe they would all make fantastic and interesting hosts.


----------



## Mo Rush

Abhishek901 said:


> Why was my post deleted? It had nothing written against anybody. It only had news report. Has it become so much difficult to digest real facts? Very nice way of hiding truth. Keep it up :bash:


Feel free to discuss non-related issues in the skybar. When we're heading for discussions relating to racial attacks, which are very real, I'd prefer if they were discussed elsewhere.

This is not the place.


----------



## swifty78

My guess will be somewhere in Europe with a new city to a country that has already hosted?


----------



## Abhishek901

Mo Rush said:


> Feel free to discuss non-related issues in the skybar. When we're heading for discussions relating to racial attacks, which are very real, I'd prefer if they were discussed elsewhere.
> 
> This is not the place.


But you yourself know that article was in reply to the statement made by some person stating that racial attacks are rare in Melbourne. The intention was not to malign any city but to tell those people real facts who were trying to hide the truth. How can I post a reply to that statement somewhere else? It had to be posted here !


----------



## Mo Rush

Abhishek901 said:


> But you yourself know that article was in reply to the statement made by some person stating that racial attacks are rare in Melbourne. The intention was not to malign any city but to tell those people real facts who were trying to hide the truth. How can I post a reply to that statement somewhere else? It had to be posted here !


I know this, I'm just trying to prevent this thread from going down the "racial" route. I'm not suggesting that you instigated it or would have derailed the entire thread.

Its just too off-topic and too sensitive an issue to be welcomed here.
By deleting them I was not trying to "make them go away" or hide the truth.


----------



## lukaszek89

Warsaw 2020


----------



## Abhishek901

Mo Rush said:


> I know this, I'm just trying to prevent this thread from going down the "racial" route. I'm not suggesting that you instigated it or would have derailed the entire thread.
> 
> Its just too off-topic and too sensitive an issue to be welcomed here.
> By deleting them I was not trying to "make them go away" or hide the truth.


No problem


----------



## SharksBoy

Durban/Cape Town 2020. It Africa time to host Olympic come on!


----------



## hkskyline

*64 percent support 2020 Olympic bid by Hiroshima, Nagasaki, survey shows *
19 October 2009
Mainichi Daily News

A nationwide opinion poll that the Mainichi Shimbun conducted over the weekend regarding a proposal by Hiroshima and Nagasaki to co-host the 2020 Summer Olympics has found 64 percent of respondents support the plan.

The figure was more than twice those who disagreed (31 percent).

Although Tokyo failed in its bid to host the 2016 Olympics earlier this month, it seems that many respondents agreed with Hiroshima and Nagasaki's proposal to co-host a celebration of peace in the atomic-bombed cities.

A June opinion poll conducted by the Mainichi Shimbun asking about Tokyo's bid to host the 2016 Olympics showed 62 percent in favor and 29 percent opposed.


----------



## exciter

If it comes back to Europe, it's Madrid time, for sure


----------



## lemog

It should be just Hiroshima, no chances for a joint like this.


----------



## isaidso

exciter said:


> If it comes back to Europe, it's Madrid time, for sure


I would have thought that the IOC would prefer something outside of western Europe. Russia? Turkey? Poland?


----------



## soorox

Melbourne 2020!

unlikely to happen, but would be a nice touch to host twice


----------



## Mo Rush

soorox said:


> Melbourne 2020!
> 
> unlikely to happen, but would be a nice touch to host twice


Well Melbourne is probably one of the few cities who can act as a back-up host city.


----------



## Lord David

^^^ Indeed. You'd need to refit the athletics track at the MCG, and have at least 6 or so odd 5,000 seater venues for some indoor sports, which we don't have.

Should we bid for the Olympics in the latter 2020's or even early 2030's, we'd propose using temporary indoor venues for most indoor sports, probably saved for a new arena built at Olympic park seating over 20,000.

Perhaps Melbourne should seek some Olympic glory by hosting an IOC Session for the vote of a future Olympics? We have that new Convention Centre being built, with a 5,000 seater auditorium. More than enough facilities nearby for such a thing.


----------



## Gil

lemog said:


> It should be just Hiroshima, no chances for a joint like this.


Hiroshima could be the main city and Nagasaki could host some events. The IOC doesn't allow co-hosts. When Vancouver initially bid it was as Vancouver-Whistler, but in light of the regulations Whistler was officially dropped as part of the host city. It is still hosting all of the downhill venues, so I don't see why they couldn't do this in Japan. I think Hiroshima resonates more with the international general public than Nagasaki as it is the more well known of the two cities. Kinda like Pompeii and Herculaneum.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Nagasaki is just too far from Hiroshima. Nagasaki, as well as some other cities in Japan, including the capital Tokyo could host the preliminary rounds of Football instead.

Whistler is only included in Vancouver 2010 because it is the site of the necessary mountain ski resorts, whilst there are none in Vancouver proper or nearby. 

If it was a choice between Hiroshima and Nagasaki, one would most definitely choose Hiroshima, due to legacy sporting and general infrastructure from the 1994 Asian Games.


----------



## MexCorp

Monterrey 2020 , la esperanza muere hasta el último (hope dies till the end)


----------



## 奸人坚

*SUPPORT CHINA TAIPEI 2020 SUMMER OLYMPICS*

台台 台台 北 北 北
台台 台台 北北北北 北 北 北
台台 台台 北 北 北
台台台 台台 北 北北
台台台台台台台台台台台 北 北
北 北
台台台台台台台台台 北 北 北 北
台台 台台 北 北 北 北
台台 台台 北 北 北 北
台台台台台台台台台 北 北 北北北北北


SUPPORT CHINA TAIPEI 2020 SUMMER OLYMPICS


----------



## Superhands

Brisbane 2020! Should be next australian Olympic city.. The changes the city is going through, it would be awesome by then.


----------



## OEincorparated

Looks like lots of support for KL Malaysia. Must be those Patronas Towers, there's something that just says 2020 about them.


----------



## rmutt

OEincorparated said:


> Looks like lots of support for KL Malaysia. Must be those Patronas Towers, there's something that just says 2020 about them.


KL is not going to win because they're not bidding. 

They want the 2013 IOC Session not the 2020 Games.

Read here: http://en.olympic.cn/news/olympic_news/2009-05-19/1798137.html


----------



## yashchauhan

rmutt said:


> Brazil at least proved itself through hosting the PanAms in Rio 2007. It had good connections within the IOC and had a well established sporting culture and tradition in support.
> 
> Out of the above, Indian has very little. Many, many worries currently surround Dehli 2010 for one thing.
> 
> Indian will host one day, but I'm starting to believe it won't happen as soon as I previously thought - which was sometime in the 2020-30's. I can't see the great country of India hosting until after that I'm afraid.


The commonwealth preps are well underway......it is nothng new in commonwealth games.................even beijing got their bird's nest finished just 4 months before olympics.................India is spending a whooping 16 billion USD(revised)(includes basic infrastructure also) on commonwealth compared to 1.1 bil MEL spent................India will also host 2011 Cricket W.C. alongwitg Bangladesh and sri lanka...................................i thin you should mae your statements after the games get over.............


----------



## yashchauhan

The only city that can really challenge Delhi is Cape town or Durban............owing to its great sports infrastructure and sport record........................and no way Doha defeats Dubai...Dubai is a marvel for the mankind.......


----------



## Athinaios

Delhi - could be great, but India doesn't have actually olympic history...I mean, the participants from India on olympics...I was shocked during the parade of nations in Beijing that such a huge country like India is had only a bunch of athletes  It seems like nobody from India practise sport, just few ppl in the nation...it is really strange! What is the reason for that? 

IMO if Cape Town will bid - they should win! I really want to see Olympics there, would be awesome:cheers: It would be first Olympic Games in Africa and I support that  But from the other hand - if we discuss about European cities - it should be finally an Eastern European country, not Western anymore! I don't want to see Olympics where previously were hold :nuts: Let's give a chance for Hungary or Poland for example...Poland will have great sport infrasctructure which is building for Euro 2012, but not only this - hotels, highways and many other things connected with public transportation. And Poland has huge Olympic history and if they decide to bid - Poles will be support this for sure like Euro 2012  

However we should wait for the final list of candidates cities, becouse now it's only our speculations...


----------



## yashchauhan

Athinaios said:


> Delhi - could be great, but India doesn't have actually olympic history...I mean, the participants from India on olympics...I was shocked during the parade of nations in Beijing that such a huge country like India is had only a bunch of athletes  It seems like nobody from India practise sport, just few ppl in the nation...it is really strange! What is the reason for that?
> 
> IMO if Cape Town will bid - they should win! I really want to see Olympics there, would be awesome:cheers: It would be first Olympic Games in Africa and I support that  But from the other hand - if we discuss about European cities - it should be finally an Eastern European country, not Western anymore! I don't want to see Olympics where previously were hold :nuts: Let's give a chance for Hungary or Poland for example...Poland will have great sport infrasctructure which is building for Euro 2012, but not only this - hotels, highways and many other things connected with public transportation. And Poland has huge Olympic history and if they decide to bid - Poles will be support this for sure like Euro 2012
> 
> However we should wait for the final list of candidates cities, becouse now it's only our speculations...


so may be an Olympics in India may boost up our sports spirit.............see India as a country is still very young and suffers from greater problems than just lack of sporty spirit (cricket and tennis being an exception).but things are improving...............now we r seeing our champion boxers,wrestlers and shooter being felicitated and in advertisements. which has resulted in a sort of sporting revolution in the country.............i think common man in India needs to feel Olympics literally to perform better in the games..........youth games of commonwealth and all the commonwealth fuss mad India to top the medal tally in 2008 in the games!


----------



## rmutt

yashchauhan said:


> The commonwealth preps are well underway......it is nothng new in commonwealth games.................even beijing got their bird's nest finished just 4 months before olympics.................India is spending a whooping 16 billion USD(revised)(includes basic infrastructure also) on commonwealth compared to 1.1 bil MEL spent................India will also host 2011 Cricket W.C. alongwitg Bangladesh and sri lanka...................................i thin you should mae your statements after the games get over.............


Please don't compare the preparations for Beijing 2008 to those of Delhi 2010. The _IOC actually had to tell Beijing to slow down their preparations because they were advancing too fast_. The Bird's Nest was finished four months before because the IOC didn't want China incurring maintenance fees before anything was even hosted there. 

India may be spending a lot of money and gaining experience with world championships, but it still looks like they need some serious catching-up to do in terms of preparations for Delhi 2010. Everything I've read and seen points to the preparations being severely behind in construction, ticketing, etc. 

You obviously want Delhi and India to succeed, and so do I, but I can only speak from what I'm seeing now. My opinion regarding a possible Indian Olympic Games will probably change if Delhi hosts a spectacular Commonwealth Games next year. But from what I'm seeing now, I can't see that happening.

I don't think you would be telling people to wait until after the Games are over to state their opinions if they were currently praising Delhi’s preparations... that's not fair on your part.


----------



## yashchauhan

rmutt said:


> Please don't compare the preparations for Beijing 2008 to those of Delhi 2010. The _IOC actually had to tell Beijing to slow down their preparations because they were advancing too fast_. The Bird's Nest was finished four months before because the IOC didn't want China incurring maintenance fees before anything was even hosted there.
> 
> India may be spending a lot of money and gaining experience with world championships, but it still looks like they need some serious catching-up to do in terms of preparations for Delhi 2010. Everything I've read and seen points to the preparations being severely behind in construction, ticketing, etc.
> 
> You obviously want Delhi and India to succeed, and so do I, but I can only speak from what I'm seeing now. My opinion regarding a possible Indian Olympic Games will probably change if Delhi hosts a spectacular Commonwealth Games next year. But from what I'm seeing now, I can't see that happening.
> 
> I don't think you would be telling people to wait until after the Games are over to state their opinions if they were currently praising Delhi’s preparations... that's not fair on your part.


India has her fair share of shortcomings owing to her size,poverty and sleazy political speed.............we are a democracy...........we had to face thousand s of hurdles from slum dwellers and environment activist to ethical treatment to political blame games......which rich counties don't have to suffer................and such reasons don't dare to stand against a communist government like that of china...........I think India is delivering the best it can in present scenario............but after gaining experience and expertise.........we shall be able to give wonderful olympics in 2020!!!!!!!!


----------



## herb21

yashchauhan said:


> India has her fair share of shortcomings owing to her size,poverty and sleazy political speed.............we are a democracy...........we had to face thousand s of hurdles from slum dwellers and environment activist to ethical treatment to political blame games......which rich counties don't have to suffer................and such reasons don't dare to stand against a communist government like that of china...........I think India is delivering the best it can in present scenario............but after gaining experience and expertise.........we shall be able to give wonderful olympics in 2020!!!!!!!!


Seriously most of those are suffered in a lot of countries.


----------



## yashchauhan

herb21 said:


> Seriously most of those are suffered in a lot of countries.


But not in the countries which have hosted Olympics............USA,UK,Aus,Japan,South Korea etc. don't have povert and slow political will............perhaps Brazil is the only country which very much resembles India in its form and way.............


----------



## Tob

In reality Delhi stands a good chance to host the 2020/2024 games *if 2010 CWG turns out to be a success*. Delhi would have not all, but a few facilties built and ready by then(bidding time). Delhi and adjoining areas are developing at great pace, so the infrastucture and resources to hold the games wout be a problem.
The key would be the will to undertake such a huge challenge by the administration, which in most cases have let down its people, this all implies only if Delhi bids for the games.
Among the other venues mentioned above, Capetown town is the most likely contendor to pip Delhi out of the race, if they both bid together. Another major drawback for Delhi would be its lack of sporting culture/history.


----------



## swifty78

Delhi or anywhere in India will not get 2020... Will most likely be back in Europe.


----------



## TEBC

bharatiya said:


> plz talk sense, look at brazil they just won. Shows anything is possible now.:cheers:



Brazil won because they showed a high quality bid plan and a great organization with the Panamerican Games. Could not be the best bid (Tokyo an Madrid would have better bid plan, maybe) but Rio doesnt won just because Brazil never hosted but because hey showed a great bid indeed. You talk sense.


----------



## TEBC

Abhishek901 said:


> An year before people would have thought the same for Rio.


Maybe you, but almost all Sports federations had a different look at Rio after 2007.


----------



## TEBC

yashchauhan said:


> But not in the countries which have hosted Olympics............USA,UK,Aus,Japan,South Korea etc. don't have povert and slow political will............perhaps *Brazil is the only country which very much resembles India in its form and way.............[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, but Brazil has also a very developed status that resembles USA or Europe. If there is a country that resemble more than any otherwith Brazil, it is South Africa. A mix of first and third world.


----------



## yashchauhan

TEBC said:


> yashchauhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not in the countries which have hosted Olympics............USA,UK,Aus,Japan,South Korea etc. don't have povert and slow political will............perhaps *Brazil is the only country which very much resembles India in its form and way.............[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, but Brazil has also a very developed status that resembles USA or Europe. If there is a country that resemble more than any otherwith Brazil, it is South Africa. A mix of first and third world.
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil==Democracy
> Brazil==Developing
> Brazil==Problematic(Drugs+Crime)
> Brazil==Slums(u hav lots of slum in Sao Puaolo and Rio)
> Brazil==An aspiring super power........SA not!!
> Brazil==BRIC
> 
> India==Democracy
> India==Developing
> India==Problematic(poverty+terrorism)
> India==Slums(no one will argue on this)
> India==An aspiring superpower
> India==BRIC
> 
> ............Brazil resembles many countries like SA,Philippine,Egypt,Mexico,Argentina.....but I was talking about India....!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## yashchauhan

TEBC said:


> yashchauhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not in the countries which have hosted Olympics............USA,UK,Aus,Japan,South Korea etc. don't have povert and slow political will............perhaps *Brazil is the only country which very much resembles India in its form and way.............[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, but Brazil has also a very developed status that resembles USA or Europe. If there is a country that resemble more than any otherwith Brazil, it is South Africa. A mix of first and third world.
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil resembles USA and Europe......are you out of mind......wearing bikinis and having cool beaches doesn't make you like them.........YOU ARE STIL developing.......India also have great beaches and a very large chunk of our cities resemble USA and Europe...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above fotos are neither Brazilian....they are Indian......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may look like a very brazilian city but it is India...it is Powai!!!!!
> 
> Though you people have a greater per capita and living standards but there is a difference between developed and developing.....China is perhaps the only developing country capita income only 2.5 times of our resembles and even surpasses USA or Europe...thats communism baby!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lydon

I'm so sorry, but I don't think Brazil resembles India much at all. 

Brazil is a lot further along the development scale...at least in my mind.


----------



## yashchauhan

BY 2020 we will have a per capita of $ 10,000 higher than Brazil and China of now.....so i think that we shall be very well able to host the games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yashchauhan

Lydon said:


> I'm so sorry, but I don't think Brazil resembles India much at all.
> 
> Brazil is a lot further along the development scale...at least in my mind.


I m not talkin about resembleance............it about form and way...adn thats a LARGE+DEVELOPING+DEMOCRACY>>>>>>>>no such country has been awarded Olympics until brazil............and thats something to cheer for.....you are still BRIC......and we should move ahead like BRIC.......getting Olympics doen't make you European or American......u still remain BRAZIL......I don't want Brazil to to hang in between in MAYA.......doooooooooooode!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eomer

2020 OG games will probabily took place in Asia or in Africa.
I think that cities who can host are:
5*: Tokyo, Osaka
4*: Delhi, Capetown, Jo'Burg
3*: Kuala Lumpur, Cairo, 
2*: Jakarta, Doha, Ankara, Teheran, Casablanca, Nairobie
1*: Saïgon, Dubaï, Manilla, Dakar, Windoek


----------



## herb21

^^ hmm Joburg is probably out because of the altitude and likwly hoos that Durban or Cape Town would get a RSA vote. Some of the lower ranked cities are also really unlikely.


----------



## Lydon

Joburg hasn't shown any interest in bidding anyway.


----------



## herb21

^^ that 2


----------



## chabab

*Rabat 2020*

IOC members have suggested that the organization should award the Games to an African nation
the president of the ICO inspectors in Moroccan.


----------



## TEBC

2020 shortlist:

Rome
Madrid
Istanbul
Japanese City
South African city


----------



## Chimbanha

TEBC said:


> 2020 shortlist:
> 
> Rome
> Madrid
> Istanbul
> Japanese City
> South African city


That would be one good race! I wish Madrid and Tokyo bid, and, if they do, I put my money that one of them will take it.

Delhi doesn't have a shot. If it's poised to be a great city in 2020 like yashchauhan said, then you'd better wait until 2020 and then bid for the 2028games. After all, preparations for the 2010 CWG don't exactly bring confidence to IOC members regarding Delhi's ability to meet deadlines.


----------



## herb21

TEBC said:


> 2020 shortlist:
> 
> Rome
> Madrid
> Istanbul
> Japanese City
> South African city


That would be a race and a half particularly if the Japanese bid is techinically amazing (which it should be) because then you have a strong technical bid in japan
A completely frontier city which if cape town (as apposed to durban) has come very close before
Istanbul, which has a never say die attempt and is getting better everytime and is in some ways an expansion
and 2 european cities that dont lack experience one of which has loads of history on its side the other has the experience of 2 previous very close bids.


----------



## Looking/Up

This is funny. Most of you seem to think that there is some sort of rhyme or reason to how these cities are picked.


----------



## RobH

There is. It's figuring it out that's the problem.


----------



## Indian Rockstars

you people are funny bashing other cities even when you have not been to that place and are pretending that you know every inch and corner of it....wow

foools

talk about DELHI , its changing at a pace which you people cant even imagine.
no one is worried about there city but is busy thrashing , pointing out the negatives and all blah blah of other cities.


somebody truly said that "world is full of fools & maximum come from west"

Enjoyyyyyyyy


so you people carry on your foolish talks .


----------



## Indian Rockstars

SqueezeDog said:


> But why? You should realize that India is the time to be by 2020 in terms of pulling the Olympics off. India is bigger than the whole of Africa in terms of population, and it has a more lucrative market too. It will be a scandal if Asia does not get the 2020 Olympics.


india's population is evenm more than whole of africa put together wow wow wow.....thats a news for me:bash::nuts:

i never knew about it....thanks buddy :lol:


----------



## Lord David

^^ Yup, India is not ready for an Olympics, try for an Asian Games for a proper test (i.e venue construction/upgrades), or even a Youth Olympics for a logistical test first, before you even attempt a first bid for the Olympics.


----------



## swifty78

Agrees with above post and Im still guessing somewhere in Europe


----------



## indianguy

The most powerful candidate cities will be.......Kathmandu,Timbaktu,Antarctica,Kabul and Tokyo..........lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Lord David

^^ Yes that was a joke, but a poor attempt at one, if you haven't got anything constructive to say or can't make a good joke then don't bother posting.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

briker said:


> ^^ No offense, but India is just plain dirty and chaotic. That could be fixed, however I doubt the place would be appealing by the time a 2020 decision is made. And the with terrible humid weather?


No Offense but, SA with pockets of apartheid in cities, restricted entry for a group/class of people in townships, huge disparity in the distribution of wealth between haves and have nots, is not an apt place to hold the Summer Games.

Remember: IOC does not have the Rotational policy to hand over Games on a platter to Unchalleneged Bids.

Note: Have also used NO OFFENSE here, to state the obvious about SA.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

TEBC said:


> 2020 shortlist:
> 
> Rome
> Madrid
> Istanbul
> Japanese City
> South African city


If RIO with dismal security and economic disparity could, then any city can even Kabul/Timbakhtu.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lord David

^^ Rio officials pointed out that Rio's 2007 Pan American Games went without major incident. You can't compare a city like Rio with less developed cities like Kabul or Timbuktu on the basis of dismal security or economic disparity.


----------



## eomer

TEBC said:


> 2020 shortlist:
> 
> Rome
> Madrid
> Istanbul
> Japanese City
> South African city


I don't agree: there will be at least 2 Asian cities and only one European one (Madrid). Turkey shouldn't support Istambul (that is mostly European) but Ankara (that is Asian).

So, I think the short list will be:
- Japanease city (Tokyo, Osaka or maybe Hiroshima-Nagasaki)
- Ankara
- Dehli
- Madrid
- South African City (Capetown)

QUOTE=Lord David;46132189]^^ Yup, India is not ready for an Olympics, try for an Asian Games for a proper test (i.e venue construction/upgrades), or even a Youth Olympics for a logistical test first, before you even attempt a first bid for the Olympics.[/QUOTE]
The main problem with an Indian bid is that India is not very interested about sport.


----------



## RobH

yashchauhan said:


> sorry that i hurtyou......actually i m a bit short tempered.........really really sorry for ma actions


Apology accepted yashchauhan, but unfortunately, the post has already been reported to the mods. 



> actually there are lots of disadvantages in the favour of India.......but we shall do a great show if and only if we get it............thats a promise!


_'If'_ is indeed the word.

A Delhi victory would be as monumentous as Rio's was but it is at the moment, in my opinion, probably fairly unlikely for the reasons I've outlined above.

I will say this though; if India bids for 2020 and wins, they'll have overcome some pretty long odds and some pretty big obstacles and will absolutely fully deserve their victory.

But that's a long, long way off and some are getting way too overexcited here.


----------



## Abhishek901

TEBC said:


> What people dont get it is that is not everyone that is just bashing India, People are just saying that Delhi has close to zero chances to get it. Not because India is poor or couldnt handle it but because of some facts that goes against it. The worries about the CWG delayed venues is one of them. *The other one is that India never bid before and that is a point people forget it.* Rio bidded 2 times before get it. Same as Athens, Beijing... If a city of a small country or under developing wants to host the games they will have some attempts before having the perfect bid and convince the OIC members that they are capable. That´s why Cape Town, Madrid, Rome, Istambul have some advantage, because they all bidded before. Delhi for sure will not get 2020 but bidding to it will take India to have a good chance for 2024 or 2028.


I fully agree with this point. Everyone almost forgot it. This will actually be a problem and challenge for India. I also believe that India should bid for 2020 (not half-heartedly but with full preparations) and finally win in 2024 (hoping that Tokyo doesn't wins 2020).


----------



## RobH

^^ Not a bad idea.


----------



## Abhishek901

RobH said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't think India has no chance. _If_ the Commonwealth Games are good despite the problematic preparations, and _if_ the bid is run professionally and gets its message spot on, India could win an Olympic bid in the near future.
> 
> But that's a lot to get right in a short space of time. Even cities on their second or third bid can get this wrong (or to put it more accuratly, their rivals can get it _more right_)
> 
> A lot of factors came together at the same time for Rio's victory, factors which mightn't be at work in 2020 for Delhi
> 
> 
> *A European city was already hosting 2012 putting traditional European cities at a disadvantage* - this will not be the case for 2020. Europe will be right back in the picture; talk of cities like Rome bidding is already happening, and Madrid on their 4th bid will be very, very strong. They finished second just four years after London was chosen! How much better could they do with geopolitics more in their favour?
> 
> 
> *Rio's PanAms were largely successful* - whether the CWGs in 2010 are a success remains to be seen and we all know preparations have been problematic. This will be an issue for the IOC, though it mightn't be terminal if India's bid team can show they are putting processes place which will make Olympic preparations more smooth.
> 
> 
> *The race looked like it was going to the American continent from the start and the Rio bid was able to take advantage of frosty relations between the IOC and USOC to make sure it was them and not Chicago that got the nod* - the 2020 race, at this very early stage, doesn't look like it'll definitely go to a particular continent. If PyeongChang 2018 wins, Asia may well be at a disadvantage. If it doesn't win, it's highly likely India will be up against a second Japanese bid for 2020, a bid which will be hard to beat.
> 
> 
> *The credit-crunch had put question-marks over private financing in other bids (particularly Chicago)* - by 2013, when the 2020 host is chosen, the West will be long out of recession and a fully publically financed bid from a developing nation mightn't look quite so attractive
> 
> 
> *Rio was able to play on strong connections within the IOC.* - India will have to go some to lobby as well as Brazil did.
> 
> 
> *Rio is on a continent which hasn't hosted* - India isn't. And if the 'new frontier' argument is to work to its full effect for Delhi, you'd better hope Cape Town doesn't bid, because they'll have the same arguement as Rio in their arsenal.
> 
> 
> *The preparations for London were going well and Beijing was a success* - by 2013 it's possible (though I wouldn't necessarily say likely) Rio could be struggling to prepare for both a world cup and an Olympics. This would put riskier bids for 2020 at a disadvantage as the IOC may choose to go with a safe pair of hands, like Madrid. Who knows what effect London 2012, only a year before the decision, could have on this race also?
> 
> 
> See how many hurdles India (or any bid for that matter) has to overcome? Simply saying India's medal tally will be the only disadvantage is very simplistic. And the race for 2020 will, I'm sure, include strong bids from developed countries as well as the likes of Cape Town and Delhi.


After such a long time on this thread I came up with such a sensible and meaningful post. Thanks for your efforts 

I agree with all of your points except the credit-crunch point. West will just have recovered from slump by 2013, while India never went into recession. What happened here was "slowdown". Growth slowed from more than 9% in previous 3 years to 6.3%. It will again rebound to 8% next year and 9% in next to next year. India's (and China's) recovery will be earliest in world. 

Most importantly, even during current slowdown, India never felt shortage of cash for CWG's preparations. Delhi is spending somewhere around $15 billion for games. Though Delhi govt. is facing shortage of funds but that's because of reduced collections because of slowdown. Whatever the shortage Delhi is facing is being met by central govt. If Delhi can spend so much in slowdown, then definitely it can spend more when the country will be growing at 10% in 2020 and India's GDP will be more than 3 times of present (such kind of growth in such a short time can not be seen in any developed country or even a developing country like Brazil or SA). 

Don't see today's India hosting Olympics, just see it as India 3 times richer and 3 times more developed hosting Olympics which BTW will be more than today's China. India at 2020 will be more advanced and richer than China at 2008 (that's a simple maths, you can try it yourself). If China could do it in 2008, then India can surely do it in 2020 or 2024 (given other factors are not too much against Indian bid).


----------



## Lord David

RobH said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't think India has no chance. _If_ the Commonwealth Games are good despite the problematic preparations, and _if_ the bid is run professionally and gets its message spot on, India could win an Olympic bid in the near future.
> 
> But that's a lot to get right in a short space of time. Even cities on their second or third bid can get this wrong (or to put it more accuratly, their rivals can get it _more right_)
> 
> A lot of factors came together at the same time for Rio's victory, factors which mightn't be at work in 2020 for Delhi
> 
> 
> *A European city was already hosting 2012 putting traditional European cities at a disadvantage* - this will not be the case for 2020. Europe will be right back in the picture; talk of cities like Rome bidding is already happening, and Madrid on their 4th bid will be very, very strong. They finished second just four years after London was chosen! How much better could they do with geopolitics more in their favour?
> 
> 
> *Rio's PanAms were largely successful* - whether the CWGs in 2010 are a success remains to be seen and we all know preparations have been problematic. This will be an issue for the IOC, though it mightn't be terminal if India's bid team can show they are putting processes place which will make Olympic preparations more smooth.
> 
> 
> *The race looked like it was going to the American continent from the start and the Rio bid was able to take advantage of frosty relations between the IOC and USOC to make sure it was them and not Chicago that got the nod* - the 2020 race, at this very early stage, doesn't look like it'll definitely go to a particular continent. If PyeongChang 2018 wins, Asia may well be at a disadvantage. If it doesn't win, it's highly likely India will be up against a second Japanese bid for 2020, a bid which will be hard to beat.
> 
> 
> *The credit-crunch had put question-marks over private financing in other bids (particularly Chicago)* - by 2013, when the 2020 host is chosen, the West will be long out of recession and a fully publically financed bid from a developing nation mightn't look quite so attractive
> 
> 
> *Rio was able to play on strong connections within the IOC.* - India will have to go some to lobby as well as Brazil did.
> 
> 
> *Rio is on a continent which hasn't hosted* - India isn't. And if the 'new frontier' argument is to work to its full effect for Delhi, you'd better hope Cape Town doesn't bid, because they'll have the same arguement as Rio in their arsenal.
> 
> 
> *The preparations for London were going well and Beijing was a success* - by 2013 it's possible (though I wouldn't necessarily say likely) Rio could be struggling to prepare for both a world cup and an Olympics. This would put riskier bids for 2020 at a disadvantage as the IOC may choose to go with a safe pair of hands, like Madrid. Who knows what effect London 2012, only a year before the decision, could have on this race also?
> 
> 
> See how many hurdles India (or any bid for that matter) has to overcome? Simply saying India's medal tally will be the only disadvantage is very simplistic. And the race for 2020 will, I'm sure, include strong bids from developed countries as well as the likes of Cape Town and Delhi.


May I add another point? You might be forgetting that Rio when ahead of Doha in spite of Doha scoring higher than Rio in the Candidate report. That would have always have been in the back of IOC Members' minds when the vote came.
Delhi may never get such an opportunity.


----------



## Insite

Lima, Budapest or Delhi


----------



## destroyerend

istanbul 2020:cheers:


----------



## zenith_suv

I have serious reservations about Doha, especially after being to the Brazil-England match recently , it was mid November but the heat was too much to tolerate. The players who managed the full 90 minutes were exhausted. 

Besides, the athletics season comes to an end around 1st week of October, if Doha plans to hold the games in late Nov. then it'll seriously degrade the quality of track events as athletes may not be up to required fitness levels.


----------



## nomarandlee

destroyerend said:


> istanbul 2020:cheers:


 I think it has a good shot. The only thing I wonder about is if the AKP alienates some in the important European block and they sour on rewarding that which they perceive as going down the "wrong path". I don't think it would be an issue for most at this point but if there is seen to be a deterioration.....


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Abhishek901 said:


> Whom are you warning BTW? If you are warning me, then let me tell you that I haven't said anything offensive or out of topic. The facts I used show why India should (/can) host Olympics......
> 
> ....... Many people in 2010 commonwealth games thread have said that you are biased against India and you welcome anything said against India. Now, even I am feeling the same way. .......


Awesome response.
Your statement about biased Mod seems true that there was nothing done to warn TEBC or Chi.. whatever in the first place.
How do we tackle such biased Mods?
Can we complain about them somewhere?


----------



## Lydon

^^ Erm, he told you all to shut up and discuss the topic at hand, not India, as the latter was getting out of hand. Unfortunately the Indians were the ones intent on keeping the discussion going, hence them being warned :nuts:

Furthermore, when a large portion of some peoples' posts are utter nonsense (such as the comparisons to Melbourne), the validity of the continuation of discussion is minimal - if anything.


----------



## herb21

^^ I think the topic had become why indias d*ck is bigger than anyone else and that really wasnt the intent so the mod (mo) was trying to move the topic back to a more general discussion of possible hosts and why they are good/bad candidates rather than why everyone other than delhi could not possibly deserve the olympics. Also im pretty sure the warning was for anyone who continued that vein of discussion, ie it wasnt directed at anyone particularly until people replied (that said im not party to pm so I cant say who might have been warned particularly)


----------



## antriksh_sfo

RobH said:


> Wrong. The preparations towards the 2010 CWGs, even if the Games are a reasonable success, could be reason enough for the IOC to reject Delhi and pick a different city.
> 
> .... vying for the Games.


Self Deleted


----------



## RobH

I have no idea what you're on about. Nothing you mentioned above has any relevence to any points I was making. Where did I mention medal count in my post?


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Lydon said:


> ^^ Erm, he told you all to shut up and discuss the topic at hand, not India, as the latter was getting out of hand. Unfortunately the ..... - if anything.


Why? Should the Indians keep quiet for all non sense that you post?

So when facts are given in a comparitive manner even he could not stand the truth.
Face it, Your predujice to India is understandable from your comments.

But the fact is that Delhi has not officially bid.

BTW, would not that be better to post what each of these cities have to offer than silly, farcical allegations.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

herb21 said:


> ^^ I think the topic had become why indias d*ck is bigger ..... )


Isn't this worth being warned?
I don't see any action in here.


----------



## Lydon

antriksh_sfo said:


> Why? Should the Indians keep quiet for all non sense that you post?
> 
> So when facts are given in a comparitive manner even he could not stand the truth.
> Face it, Your predujice to India is understandable from your comments.
> 
> But the fact is that Delhi has not officially bid.
> 
> BTW, would not that be better to post what each of these cities have to offer than silly, farcical allegations.


Some Indians should keep quite because, quite frankly, they've gotten very annoying and can't seem to take a hint.

The problem is the facts HAVEN'T been given in a comparitive manner at all. Simply stating nonsense like "we have hosted the Asian Games twice!" etc. as sufficient reasoning to host a games is fine once, but that's all ya'll keep going on. It's gotten monotonous. 

I find my "prejudice to India" hilarious, as it's clear that anyone who isn't drooling over Delhi is an India-hater in your books. Really...do you think the Olympics is just going to fall into Delhi's hands? I'm yet to see a sufficient reason why Delhi should host it other than "but we're big and getting better!" (which in itself isn't near good enough, in my opinion)


----------



## RobH

Exactly. Mo's warning was no doubt to everyone and as far as I'm concerned no bias has been shown by the mod. And whilst there have been some out of line comments from those quesitoning India's bid, some cheerleaders for Delhi 2020 have been wearing huge pairs of rose-tinted glasses and have ranted at anyone questioning India's ability.

Mo's right. This topic needs to calm down, especially as there aren't even any bids in place yet (the process won't officially start till 2011!)


----------



## Lydon

And some of us would like the discuss the merit of other cities that haven't been extensively discussed so far


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Lydon said:


> Really...do you think the Olympics is just going to fall into Delhi's hands?....


No doubt it would not be handed in a platter to inferior unchallenged bids as FIFA WC 2010.:lol:


----------



## Abhishek901

Lydon said:


> You mean we had to listen to all of that rambling and they aren't even bidding?
> 
> :nuts:


Dude, nobody compels you to read that. It was always your choice to read or to ignore.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Abhishek901 said:


> Why are you happy? Does that means Olympics are coming to your country?


Ignore him, he cannot even host the party at his home as his name suggests.
This is just an exceprt of the Article.
As I told you, IOA is not keen on 2020.
But may be a prep bid will turn up before the firm one for 2024.


----------



## RobH

> You mean we had to listen to all of that rambling and they aren't even bidding?


Yes Lydon, and that's what Mo was saying all along about people getting too worked up!

Perhaps those at the top recognise, unlike a handful of people who've posted in this thread, that it poses a huge, huge challenge and would rather have some breathing space between a hopefully successful CWGs and an Olympic bid.

India will bid in one of the next few cycles I would have thought, but it's not rushing into things. That's fairly sensible.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Lydon said:


> You mean we had to listen to all of that rambling and they aren't even bidding?
> 
> :nuts:


Pls donot forget what Toronto Mayor said about SA 2008 bid.
Be pragmatic and face the truth.
Don't embarass yourself with another failed bid.:lol::lol:


----------



## isaidso

antriksh_sfo said:


> Pls donot forget what Toronto Mayor said about SA 2008 bid.
> Be pragmatic and face the truth.
> Don't embarass yourself with another failed bid.:lol::lol:


Was that Mayor Lastman? What an embarrassment that guy was! Torontonians still cringe when they hear his name.


----------



## Lydon




----------



## Dukas

*Jacques Rogge encourages Lisbon to Olympic Games *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Portuguese:



> O presidente do Comité Olímpico Internacional (COI), Jacques Rogge, afirmou hoje, no Porto, que Portugal tem condições para organizar os Jogos Olímpicos e que Rosa Mota está em boa posição para ser membro do organismo.
> 
> 
> À chegada ao Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro, Jacques Rogge ditou os primeiros passos para uma possível candidatura de Portugal à organização dos Jogos Olímpicos.
> 
> "A primeira coisa que têm de fazer é falar com as autoridades públicas, com o movimento do desporto e o mundo económico para ver se podem existir sinergias entre todos. Portugal realizou o Euro'2004, que foi um enorme sucesso, e não há razões para não estar preparado para realizar os Jogos Olímpicos. Se a Grécia organizou... porque não Portugal", avançou.
> 
> Quanto ao nome de Rosa Mota, avançado pelo Comité Olímpico Português para substituir Fernando Lima Bello no COI, Jacques Rogge deixa a porta aberta para a antiga campeã olímpica (venceu a maratona em Seul, em 1988).
> 
> "Ela está em boa posição para ser candidata e, definitivamente, tem de ser reconhecida. É uma mulher com grande reputação, é uma grande campeã. No entanto, isso não quer dizer que entre imediatamente, mas com certeza será considerada no futuro", explicou.
> 
> O presidente do COI abordou também o recente escândalo das apostas ilegais no futebol, que estalou na Alemanha, considerando um "enorme perigo" para o desporto.
> 
> "É um enorme perigo para o desporto, tal e qual como o doping. As apostas ilegais têm vindo a crescer ao longo dos anos e é assustador. Teremos de ser muito cuidadosos com este fenómeno", alertou.
> 
> Jacques Rogge está em Portugal para receber, quinta-feira, o doutoramento "honoris causa" pela Faculdade de Desporto da Universidade do Porto, uma distinção que qualifica de honrosa.
> 
> "É uma grande honra. Eu sou um produto da universidade, já que trabalhei durante muito tempo numa. É uma grande honra, ainda para mais ser reconhecido por uma grande universidade, como é a do Porto", considerou.
> 
> Sexta-feira, Rogge viaja para Lisboa, onde participará nas comemorações do centenário do Comité Olímpico de Portugal.
> 
> O líder do COI desvalorizou o facto de o Presidente da Republica, Cavaco Silva, e o Primeiro-Ministro, José Sócrates, ainda não terem confirmado a presença na cerimónia.
> 
> "Não estou ciente disso, mas posso imaginar que se eles não estiverem presentes é por terem uma agenda muito preenchida. Se eles não vierem não será um problema", concluiu.


SAPO 


In English, google translator:

The President of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Jacques Rogge said today in Porto, Portugal is able to host the Olympic Games and Rosa Mota is well placed to become a member of the body. 

Upon arrival at the Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro, Jacques Rogge dictated the first steps towards a possible candidacy of Portugal to the Olympic Games. 

"The first thing you have to do is talk to the authorities, with the movement of sport and the economic world to see if there may be synergies among them. Portugal made the Euro 2004, which was a huge success, and there is no reason to be prepared to host the Olympic Games. If Greece organized... why not Portugal", advanced. 

The name of Rosa Mota, advanced by the Portuguese Olympic Committee to replace Fernando Lima Bello in the IOC, Jacques Rogge leaves the door open for the former Olympic champion (he won the marathon in Seoul in 1988). 

"She is well placed to be a candidate and, ultimately, must be acknowledged. It is a woman with a great reputation, is a great champion. However, this does not mean that between immediately, but will certainly be considered in the future," explained. 

The IOC president also addressed the recent scandal of illegal betting in football, which broke out in Germany, considering a "huge danger" to the sport. 

"It's a huge danger to the sport, just like doping. The illegal betting has grown over the years and it's scary. We must be very careful with this phenomenon," he said. 

Jacques Rogge is in Portugal to receive, on Thursday, a doctorate honoris causa by the Faculty of Sport, University of Porto, a distinction that qualifies as honorable. 

"It's a great honor. I am a product of the university, since I worked for a long time. It is a great honor, even for being recognized by a major university, as is the Porto" he said. 

Friday, Rogge travels to Lisbon, where he will celebrate the centenary of the Olympic Committee of Portugal. 

The leader of the IOC overlooked the fact that the President of the Republic, Aníbal Cavaco Silva and Prime Minister, José Sócrates, have not yet confirmed the presence at the ceremony. 

"I'm not aware of it, but I can imagine that if they are not present is by having a busy schedule. If they do not come will not be a problem," he said.


----------



## RobH

He rarely says anything else when cities show an interest. It's not in their interest to scare anyone off.

The only city I think he's been less than enthusiastic about bidding, iirc, was Nairobi - even that was put very diplomatically though.


----------



## TEBC

the two front-runners from this pool wont bid for the games


----------



## TEBC

India Won't Bid For 2020 Games
Wednesday, November 25, 2009 10:36am EST GB Staff
Font size: 

India won't bid for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games even if it organizes a successful 2010 Commonwealth Games, said sports minister Manohar Singh Gill Wednesday.
Gill was responding to a statement in Parliament by Samajwadi Party's Jaya Bachchan, who said that a well-organized Commonwealth Games would give India an opportunity to bid for the Olympics.

Gill said, "some of my colleagues (MPs) said casually that we should be bidding for Olympics. I'm not sure India should be. Look at the poverty in this country, look at our infrastructure." He added it wasn't just his personal view saying, "it's policy".

He said, "there is a certain class of us who want these great events because it's good entertainment. China spent Rs 50 billion on its Olympic Games. Think if you are ready to spend that amount".

Gill assured the MPs that the infrastructure of the October 3-14 Commonwealth Games would be ready.

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/future_bids_2016/1216134862.html


----------



## TEBC

Malaysia Not Ready For Olympic Bid
Friday, November 20, 2009 11:42am EST GB Staff
Font size: 

With the host city for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games elected, and several countries contemplating a future Olympic bid, Malaysia has made its intentions clear.
Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said holding the Olympic Games was a tall order for the country, reports the Straits Times.

The Prime Minister told a press conference after opening the 14th International Paralympic Committee (IPC) general assembly and conference in Kuala Lumpur Wednesday, "you have to be a strong sporting nation. In other words, you to have make an impact. You have to win medals and be a force to be reckoned with in the global sports arena. However, Malaysia is not there yet".

He made the comments when asked whether Malaysia was looking to host the Paralympic Games. He said the country would have to host the Olympics first before attempting to host the Paralympic Games.

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/future_bids_2016/1216134856.html


----------



## Comal Mall

*I had no idea of how popular is Capetown outside of South Africa..
Definitely I'd love to see the games in Capetown, this city is just awesome!*


----------



## desertpunk

So we have Istanbul, Madrid, Tokyo, and anyone else? Pretty powerful lineup if you ask me. I know that US cities will present proposals for the games but it's hard to imagine a US bid going very far given the issue of financing. Toronto would be a great way to bring the Olympics back to North America and while Africa will be on the IOC's radar, they seem to do the 'frontier' thing and then pull back to familiar turf. Also, the Athens experience might cause skepticism about the games being held by smaller cities and countries. India will obviously be as significant as China but one suggestion I have is to develop more of an interest there in olympic sports and sports participation. A strong commitment to Olympic sports could only help.


----------



## -Corey-

I hope is New York for 2020.


----------



## koolio

Lydon said:


> You mean we had to listen to all of that rambling and they aren't even bidding?
> 
> :nuts:


LMAO :lol:

But yeah ... it seems as if the Indian sports minister is a reasonable person.


----------



## Gil

Seeing as the poll has been closed, how about another round without the cities who have definitely said they're not interested? You could also drop the cities with the fewest votes from each continent.


----------



## soup or man

I still say DC.


----------



## desertpunk

soup or man said:


> I still say DC.



I've always thought Washington/Baltimore could do an Olympics and do it well. You have 2 states and the District with all of their combined financial and civic might, something few other places in the US could come close to having. 2 major airports, venues aplenty, and the metro could be extended to Baltimore to connect it all. I say go for it!


----------



## nomarandlee

^^I think DC would be better off trying a single host. There is no rule that Baltimore couldn't host a few events anyhow but I unless there is a real good reason I don't think the IOC cares much for joint bids.



Gil said:


> Seeing as the poll has been closed, how about another round without the cities who have definitely said they're not interested? You could also drop the cities with the fewest votes from each continent.


I am guessing there will be three or four incarinations before 2020 come around. I would wait a lil' bit for some cities to make their canidates known. Within six months to a year we should know more or less who is a serious canidate.


----------



## soup or man

desertpunk said:


> I've always thought Washington/Baltimore could do an Olympics and do it well. You have 2 states and the District with all of their combined financial and civic might, something few other places in the US could come close to having. 2 major airports, venues aplenty, and the metro could be extended to Baltimore to connect it all. I say go for it!


Don't forget about Virginia.

DC should destroy RFK Stadium, and build a 85,000 seat Olympic Stadium. Then when the Olympics are over, move the Redskins back to DC. There you go.


----------



## desertpunk

soup or man said:


> Don't forget about Virginia.


I didn't. "2 states and the District"? But that gets me thinking that events could be held in Delaware and WV which would make it 4 state plus the District. That's a lot of political firepower.


----------



## nomarandlee

soup or man said:


> Don't forget about Virginia.
> DC should destroy RFK Stadium, and build a 85,000 seat Olympic Stadium. Then when the Olympics are over, move the Redskins back to DC. There you go.


 That could make for a heck of a vista from the main stadium especially if the west end is left open looking out at The Capitol. I wonder if the city being such an embodiment of American power would help or hinder it with voters. Unlike Beijing I tend to think the potential could hurt.

Simlar to the case with China I personally think I would have been more intrigued by a Shanghai or Hong Kong (logistically not practical) games then a Beijing games and I would feel similar with a DC games (preferring a NYC, S.F. by comparison) but it would probably be in my top five potential US host.



desertpunk said:


> I didn't. "2 states and the District"? But that gets me thinking that events could be held in Delaware and WV which would make it 4 state plus the District. That's a lot of political firepower.


 I don't think that matters to much unless those states and suburbs feel like picking up some of the bill to go along with the games. I am not sure how funding would work but in fact D.C. could be at a disadvantage given that they don't have state coffers to dip into as Chicago or NYC did.


----------



## 1772

I'd love if Miami hosted it, but DC with a new stadium would be quite cool. 
And that new stadium would be a natural final venue in a future WC bid.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Just saw it live on turkish TV.
Tukrish Sports minister:
"We will organize many big and small events in the Future. FIFA 2010 WC, 2001-2013 WTA Tour Championships, 2011 Blacksea Games, 2012 Winter Youth games, but our main aim is to bring the 2020 Olympics to Istanbul"


So after after a break for 2016 games, Istanbul will bid again


----------



## Lydon

^^ FIFA 2010 WC?...


----------



## www.sercan.de

sorry
FIBA 2010 WC


----------



## pas_a_nivell

that's time for madrid or spain a transition games between 2 "new lands" games
2016 Rio
2020 Madrid
2024 Istanbul, Durban or Cape Town


----------



## desertpunk

pas_a_nivell said:


> that's time for madrid or spain a transition games between 2 "new lands" games
> 2016 Rio
> 2020 Madrid
> 2024 Istanbul, Durban or Cape Town


I'm all for it. Barcelona was magical in my view so why would the IOC not want to do Madrid?


----------



## Chimbanha

pas_a_nivell said:


> that's time for madrid or spain a transition games between 2 "new lands" games
> 2016 Rio
> 2020 Madrid
> 2024 Istanbul, Durban or Cape Town


I'm pretty sure you're right. There will be a "bridge" Olympics in 2020, just like London 2012. If it's not Madrid, it's Tokyo. If Tokyo wins, Paris x Cape Town in 2024 would be pretty epic.


----------



## RobH

It is, at this early stage, a very open "race"

It could go to any one of three, maybe four continents. 2012 felt like Western Europe's time and the final three cities standing confirmed this. 2016 always felt like it would go to the Americas, though most presumed this would mean the USA.

2020 could go to Africa, Asia, or Europe - and there'd be little surprise if any of these continents saw an Olympics in 2020. As a wild stab in the dark, I'd say Tokyo at the moment if you forced me to put my money anywhere. But I don't know really; it's too hard to call without seeing the list of applicants.


----------



## Didier-Dro

it has to go to Africa, the only continent never to host it! Durban or Capetown will do the job!


----------



## RobH

If they merit it, they'll have a good chance. I'm still not sure whether Rio's victory helps or hinders Afrcia's hopes for 2020 though.


----------



## pas_a_nivell

I am sure that in 2020 the Olympics will return to Europe or Asia, because as I said earlier will be in transition between two new lands, many national committees in Europe is to present a candidate city, besides that by the IOC would be totally demagogic .

For my part I hope it finally Madrid 2020 Olympic!


----------



## swifty78

Madrid, Rome or Istanbul is what Im thinking so far. Warsaw, Budapest and St Petersburg are other possibilties.


----------



## boyerling3

Why are so many people insisting on Madrid? I'm sure it could pull off a great games, but it seems dumb to return to Western Europe so soon after London 2012 and then keep increasing the time since a US summer games. I would like to see Istanbul since it is a bridge of largely untapped territory: Eastern Europe & Middle East. Madrid might be a safer bet, but I don't see a country of 45mil deserving two games in 18 years.


----------



## RobH

Madrid has a good chance because it has bid twice before, coming third to the two biggies in 2012, and second to Rio for 2016. They have a huge amount of bidding experience and connections within the IOC, as well as a very solid bid plan with many existing venues.

Istanbul, on the other hand, have bid several times before and haven't impressed the IOC with their plans to the same extent Madrid have.

Whether _you_ think it should go to Madrid or not doesn't change these facts. And other people are of course entitled to their own opinions - if they support Madrid for 2020 that's their choice.


----------



## desertpunk

boyerling3 said:


> Why are so many people insisting on Madrid? I'm sure it could pull off a great games, but it seems dumb to return to Western Europe so soon after London 2012 and then keep increasing the time since a US summer games. I would like to see Istanbul since it is a bridge of largely untapped territory: Eastern Europe & Middle East. Madrid might be a safer bet, but I don't see a country of 45mil deserving two games in 18 years.


Don't hold your breath on the summer games ever coming back to the US...unless Paul Allen or some other multibillionaire wants to pick up the tab. The federal government doesn't spend for the Olympics so the US is persona non grata to the IOC.


----------



## ruben-gdl

Dreaming Guadalajara 2020 jejeje


----------



## Didier-Dro

its going to take place in south africa..y aint yall showing africa some love?


----------



## OEincorparated

^^Africa can host 2028, I want to see how India host a Olympics 2020. 2024 gotta come to North America so hopefully Toronto 2024.


----------



## RobH

India has already said they're not bidding for 2020. So you might want to come up with a new list


----------



## Didier-Dro

OEincorparated said:


> ^^Africa can host 2028, I want to see how India host a Olympics 2020. 2024 gotta come to North America so hopefully Toronto 2024.


keep dreaming.

africa : 2010 world cup

south america: 2014 world cup

s. america: 2016 olympics

africa: 2020 olympics

after s africa host a successful world cup in 2010, ioc rogge already said he wants the olympics in africa.


----------



## RobH

Rogge was believed to favour Paris for 2012; London won. What he wants isn't necessarily what happens in the votes. Besides which, did he say he wanted Africa to host in the future, or Africa to host specifically in 2020? I suspect the former, and if that is the case, your confidence that Africa _will_ host is brave at best, foolhardy at worst. 

As I said before, cities from any one of three of four continents could win 2020. Just because FIFA have done two "new" continents in a row (though, of course S. America wasn't new for them), doesn't mean the IOC will follow in their footsteps.


----------



## ensarsever

This is noncommercial work  just find this while surfing...


----------



## Didier-Dro

thats one ugly logo


----------



## swifty78

Better looking logo than the Lisa Simpson giving head one for london lol


----------



## desertpunk

Didier-Dro said:


> its going to take place in south africa..y aint yall showing africa some love?


Capetown 2024 Believe it.


----------



## Dan M.

I hope they will give a chance to Istanbul, but Cape Town and Madrid would be awesome too.


----------



## geoone

First, Istanbul needs to drastically improve their bid before they would have any chance of advancing. They just keep rehasing their same old plan everytime they bid with nothing new on the table. The IOC is obviously not interested in those plans. So unless Istanbul has come up with something exceptionally new this time without just throwing out their same old relic plan, I don't give them much of a chance this next time around either.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

2016 Rio, Brazil
2018 Muinch, Germany
2020 Cape Town, South Africa
2022 Reno, USA
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2026 Santigo, Chile
2028 Bangkok, Thailand
2030 Quennstown, New Zealand
2032 LA, USA


----------



## Matthew Lowry

desertpunk said:


> Capetown 2024 Believe it.


I Believe it but 4 years before


----------



## swifty78

As much as i would like to see the Olympics in my home city of Brisbane, it wont happen in 2024...


----------



## Matthew Lowry

swifty78 said:


> As much as i would like to see the Olympics in my home city of Brisbane, it wont happen in 2024...


Where do you think the 2024 olympics be in


----------



## Basincreek

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2016 Rio, Brazil
> 2018 Muinch, Germany
> 2020 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2022 Reno, USA
> 2024 Brisbane, Australia
> 2026 Santigo, Chile
> 2028 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2030 Quennstown, New Zealand
> 2032 LA, USA


That won't happen, at least with LA in 2032. If the USA hasn't gotten another summer games by 2024 you can bet all the sponsors will start yanking their money out of the American Olympic program and when the corporate sponsors go the USA will have _*no*_ money to run an Olympic program. With no athletes to send it would be futile, and stupid, to bid let alone hope to win.


----------



## www.sercan.de

geoone said:


> First, Istanbul needs to drastically improve their bid before they would have any chance of advancing. They just keep rehasing their same old plan everytime they bid with nothing new on the table. The IOC is obviously not interested in those plans. So unless Istanbul has come up with something exceptionally new this time without just throwing out their same old relic plan, I don't give them much of a chance this next time around either.


I think that was the reason why they did not bid for the 2016 games.
BTW whats so bad at the bid?


----------



## Matthew Lowry

The 2018 winter olympics will be the last olympics in Europe until some time in the late 2060s Becouse the olympics has been in Europe 30 times it's time fore other continet to have more games 

FIFA 2018 USA
FIFA 2022 Japan
FIFA 2026 England
FIFA 2030 Australia

CWG 2018 Gold Coast
CWG 2022 Abuja
CWG 2026 Toronto
CWG 2030 Cardiff

SYOG 2014 Guadalajara
SYOG 2018 Toulouse

WYOG 2016 Lake Placid
WYOG 2020 Sofia

PAG 2019 Lima
PAG 2023 Birmingham

ASG 2019 KL
ASG 2023 Dubai

World Fair 2017 Edmonton
World Fair 2020 Brisbane
World Fair 2023 Dubai


----------



## Matthew Lowry

The 2018 winter olympics will be the last olympics in Europe until some time in the late 2060s Becouse the olympics has been in Europe 30 times it's time fore other continet to have more games 

FIFA 2018 USA
FIFA 2022 Japan
FIFA 2026 England
FIFA 2030 Australia

CWG 2018 Gold Coast
CWG 2022 Abuja
CWG 2026 Toronto
CWG 2030 Cardiff

SYOG 2014 Guadalajara
SYOG 2018 Toulouse

WYOG 2016 Lake Placid
WYOG 2020 Sofia

PAG 2019 Lima
PAG 2023 Birmingham

ASG 2019 KL
ASG 2023 Dubai

World Fair 2017 Edmonton
World Fair 2020 Brisbane
World Fair 2023 Dubai


----------



## RobH

lol, ok


----------



## Matthew Lowry

soup or man said:


> LOS ANGELES 2032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back


Well i would like to see the olympics to be back to hollywood fore the 3rd thime and this will be the biggest one becouse the 1932 was in the Great Depression 
1984 was led boycott Soviet Union LA 2032 will be the big one i was born after 1984 and it a nice city and beachs Nice weather tem ranges form 9-25c and only 28 days of rain and the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum is ready.


----------



## *SFCboy*

rio 2016 killed all aspirations of mexican cities for at least three olympic cycles


----------



## fezadatek

go istanbul


----------



## Sylver

Warsaw should be given the chance. If not in 2020 then in 2024


----------



## soup or man

Matthew Lowry said:


> Well i would like to see the olympics to be back to hollywood fore the 3rd thime and this will be the biggest one becouse the 1932 was in the Great Depression
> 1984 was led boycott Soviet Union LA 2032 will be the big one i was born after 1984 and it a nice city and beachs Nice weather tem ranges form 9-25c and only 28 days of rain and the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum is ready.


Are you typing in the dark?


----------



## Big Cat

Countries that have one or more cities considering bidding for the 2020 Olympic Games:


----------



## RobH

Russia?! Way too soon for them. I'd probably say the same about Canada as well.


----------



## Big Cat

Well, the Russian case doesn't surprise me at all. As far as I am aware they are bidding all the possible games


----------



## www.sercan.de

But nobody can break Istanbuls bid record


----------



## RobH

Los Angeles, Detroit (7 bids, no wins!), Amsterdam, Rome, Budapest, and Paris have all bid more times than Istanbul. But Istanbul is the recent bridesmaid I suppose.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Nooo. We are never a leader


----------



## isaidso

www.sercan.de said:


> But nobody can break Istanbuls bid record


Toronto is 0-2, what's Istanbul at?



RobH said:


> Russia?! Way too soon for them. I'd probably say the same about Canada as well.


Toronto would probably prefer to bid for the 2024 OG, but is worried about a successful US or Mexican bid for the 2020 OG. If the 2020 OG went to either of those countries, Toronto will have blown its best chance in a generation to host. Competition to host is only going to get stiffer going forward as many more cities from Asia, Africa, and south America become viable host cities.


----------



## poxuy

Big Cat said:


> Well, the Russian case doesn't surprise me at all. As far as I am aware they are bidding all the possible games


Russia is one of the constant leaders in both, Summer and Winter, Olympic games. No wonder that we want to host Olympic Games, especially after incidents in Salt-Lake City (2nd gold medal to US pair) and Athens (remember Nemov?) with obvious unfair judges. Of course we want to host normal games without such incidents.

About "bidding all the possible games":
Moscow	3 (1976,*1980*,2012)
Sochi 1 (*2014*)
St. Petersburg 1 (2004)

Not so "all possible games", yeah?

St. Petersburg is bidding on 2020 and it will be great to host OG in one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## isaidso

poxuy said:


> Russia is one of the constant leaders in both, Summer and Winter, Olympic games.


That's true. Besides Russia, only the United States and Germany are dominant sporting nations in both Olympics. We'll beat you in Vancouver though!


----------



## www.sercan.de

isaidso said:


> Toronto is 0-2, what's Istanbul at?


0-4 

2000
2004
2008
2012
-
"2020"

The reason is quite easy. We have a law. Government has to bid for the Olympics and of course has to make Istanbul "better" for the Olympics. Therefore they've already built the stadium and a sports hall.


----------



## kubura

Belgrade 2020 go go go


----------



## isaidso

www.sercan.de said:


> 0-4


I thought we were having bad luck, but that's obviously worse! 

Do Turks believe that Istanbul would have a better chance of winning a bid if they waited? Torontonians were disappointed with losing 1996 and 2008, but in hindsight, the city will be a far more dynamic place in 2020 or 2024 than it would have been in either of those previous years.

I imagine that Instanbul is growing and transforming rapidly just like Toronto? Hosting is a once in a life time opportunity for most cities. We want Toronto to be the 'show piece' that it seems destined to become. Conventional wisdom here seems to be that we should just wait till the city comes into its own a little more.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually in Trkey most people do not believe that Istanbul will ever get the Olympics.
more and more people want Izmir to bid for Turkey.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Istanbul would be truly amazing though, its such a cool city - the ultimate mix between San Francisco, Rome and Damascus, with a bit of Buenos Aires thrown in too. It would be the first Islamic country (about time too), and the first with events held on two continents.


----------



## isaidso

Yes, I agree. Turkey will get the summer Olympics sooner or later, but it should be Istanbul. 

Turkey is at a crossroads of three continents, many religions, and an important nation. There's a lot of good will around the world towards these games going to Turkey and I'd be shocked if it didn't happen in the next 20 years. Turkey is one of those countries like Brazil or South Africa that represents fresh territory. 

As much as I want it to come to Canada first, Turkey deserves a shot at this. We've already had the Games. In all likelihood, both Istanbul and Toronto will probably land the summer Olympics in the near future.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thanks, but first of all we have to win it. And therefore we need a strong bid and of course lobby


----------



## Chimbanha

After Rio was chosen for 2016, the 5 cities that have a sense of overdueness to host the Olympics are Istanbul, Cape Town, Tokyo, Madrid and Paris. The latter four cities have already shown they can come up with good bids, so they'll be favourites whenever they're in a race. Istanbul still needs to prove itself with a respectable position in a host election. Toronto would need to have continental rotation in its favour in order to beat those cities.

Cape Town and Istanbul are less likely to win 4 years after another new frontier is elected (e.g. 2020).

Madrid probably still resents getting so close to hosting in 2012 and 2016, so they might not want to bid again. And Paris is probably waiting for 2024. That's why I have Tokyo as favourites for 2020.

Delhi and Doha/Dubai are the next new frontiers after Cape Town and Istanbul, but they won't get their Olympics before these two. 

But no one knows. Just remember London came out of nowhere and got the 2012 Olympics.

And PLEASE: The cities are overdue, not the countries (apart from the CT case, at which the continent is overdue- so Durban is acceptable). We do not want Izmir or Fukuoka. I hope the IOC feels the same.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

The USA has a patten the 1904 St Louise summer 1932 lake P winter 1932 LA sum 1960 Sqaur valley win 1980 Lake P win 1984 LA sum 1996 Atlanta sum and SLC 2002 win so do yo see the patten 
Summer winter Summer Winter winter summer summer winter so the US has to get the winter olympics then get summer
The next winter olympics 2022 Reno-Tahoe becouse it has the money becouse it has more then 10 casiono and more then 3 million guest, IOC is sill not happy with denver becouse thay got the 1976 games but they did not whanted so it called a biggest strian on the IOC, Bozeman, Montana no chane
Summer olympics host has a pattern St Lou LA LA Alanta so i think to celbrate the 100th ann of the LA olympics in 1932 2032 summer olympics LA
summer olympics 04 32 84 96 32 winter olympics 32 60 80 02 22
summer olympics 
2012 London, UK
2016 Rio de Janerio, Brazil 1st in South armerica
2020 Cape Town, South Africa 1st in Africa
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Bangkok, Thailand 1st in south east asia
2032 LA, USA
2036 Lima, Peru
2040 Perth, Australia
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Tokyo, Japan
2052 Honolulu, Hawaii, USA
2056 Nairobi, Kenya
2060 Kingstown, Jamica 1st in the caribbean
2064 Adelaide, Australia
2068 Dubai, UAE 1st in the Middle east
2072 Caracs, Veneulea
2076 Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic
2080 Moscow, Russia
2084 New York City, USA
2088 Mumbai, India 
2092 Cario, Egypt
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Dawrin, Australia
2200 Mars, 1st out of Earth 
winter olympics
2010 vancover, Canada
2014 Sochi, Russia
2018 Munich, Germany 1st city to Host the Summer and winter olympics
2022 Reno-Tahoe, USA
2026 Santiago, Chile 1st in South Amercia and south Hemishper 
2030 Queenstown, New Zealand 1st in oceania
2034 Ifrane, Morocco 1st in Africa
2038 Sapporo, Japan
2042 Tromso, Norway
2046 Quebec City, Canada
2050 Canberra, Australia 
2054 Östersund, Sweden 
2058 Almaty, Kazakhstan
2062 Anchorage, Alaska, USA
2066 Ushuaia, Argentina/Antarctica 1st at antarctica 
2070 Hobart, Australia


----------



## Chimbanha

> The USA has a patten the 1904 St Louise summer 1932 lake P winter 1932 LA sum 1960 Sqaur valley win 1980 Lake P win 1984 LA sum 1996 Atlanta sum and SLC 2002 win so do yo see the patten


:?


^^ Athens again before Tokyo? 4 Summer Olympics in Australia in 64 years? Only 3 more Summer Games in Europe, IN THE CENTURY? This is the worst list I've ever seen, sorry.

PS: How can someone properly spell "Kazakhstan" and mispell "America" twice? :?


----------



## nomarandlee

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually in Trkey most people do not believe that Istanbul will ever get the Olympics.
> more and more people want Izmir to bid for Turkey.


huh? Why do they figure that? I understand that it is easy to get complex after getting rejected to the dance a number of times but Istanbul has to many things going in its favor for it not to be a serious canidate rather soon.


----------



## www.sercan.de

nomarandlee said:


> I understand that it is easy to get complex after getting rejected to the dance a number of timesQUOTE]
> 
> Thats the point.
> Typicial turkish behavior. Black or white. No grey.
> Turks love to exaggerate in a positive way (just look at football forums when a turkish club beats a big club "we will win the CL etc"  ) but also in a negative way (After 2 macthes without a point -> club will relegate although its just 4 points behind the leader)


----------



## Chimbanha

^^ Some Turks also suggest turning their backs to the European Union everytime Turkey gets rejected, don't they? I see a pattern here.

Nuzman has already said that Rio would try again in 2020 if it had failed in 2016.


----------



## RobH

Well, well, well. India may be in the mix after all.

_*A bid from New Delhi for the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics will not be discussed until after this year's Commonwealth Games, Suresh Kalmadi (pictured), the President of the Indian Olympic Association (IOA), said today.*

Kalmadi has long harboured ambitions for Delhi to bid for the Olympics and sees the Commonwealth Games, which are due to open on October 3, as a launchpad for a campaign to bring them to India.

With Beijing having hosted the 2008 Olympics, India, with a population of 1.1 billion, is now the most populous country in the world never to have staged the Games.

But Kalmadi, the chairman of the Commonwealth Games organising committee, wants to make sure first that this year's event passes off successfully despite the troubled build-up amid international concerns over the building of facilities and security worries.

He said: "I don't want to talk about this issue now.

"Let us first make the Commonwealth Games a huge success, then only we can think about bidding for Olympics."

Kalmadi's views appear to be at odds with those of India's Sports Minister M.S. Gill who, last November, claimed that they should scrap any plans to bid in the near future because "I do not think the common man [in India] wants an Olympic Games".

But Kalmadi believes that the infrastructure left behind by the Commonwealth Games will leave Delhi with a world-class city that could cope with the Olympics.

He said: "As far as infrastructure and development is concerned, Delhi will move ahead by five years because of the Commonwealth Games.

"It includes metro, airport terminal, roads and games venues.

"It will be a lasting legacy."

A number of cities around the world are considering launching bids for the Games, including Madrid, who have lost the last two races, to London in 2012 and Rio in 2016, and Tokyo, the hosts of the 1964 Olympics who were also beaten in the latest race.

The International Olympic Committee are due to announce the host city of the 2020 Olympics sometime in 2013._

http://insidethegames.biz/index.php...lhi-bid-for-2020-olympics&catid=1:latest-news


----------



## geoone

Chimbanha said:


> But no one knows. Just remember London came out of nowhere and got the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> And PLEASE: The cities are overdue, not the countries (apart from the CT case, at which the continent is overdue- so Durban is acceptable). We do not want Izmir or Fukuoka. I hope the IOC feels the same.


Actually, London was seen as the 2nd, after Paris, at being able to land the 2012 Olympics (the final ballot for 2012 was always predicted by the pundits as being between Paris & London). London knew that Paris was the bid to beat, & they did. The London bid did start out a bit sluggish at first, but to say that London 'came out of nowhere' is quite an understatement. The London bid team extremely lobbied 'til the very end & made an excellent final presentation in Singapore.

I share the same sentiment on Izmir & Fukuoka though (& it's very apparent so does the IOC). They're much smaller cities that lye in countries that have already hosted (except for Turkey) & have no real allure compared to their bigger brothers & sisters like Tokyo & Istanbul. Agreed that Cape Town & Durban are another story. Both are on a continent that has never hosted before, so the IOC may deem either appropriate since the "we're the last continent that's left to host" card may take precedence over anything else.


----------



## geoone

isaidso said:


> Toronto would probably prefer to bid for the 2024 OG, but is worried about a successful US or Mexican bid for the 2020 OG. If the 2020 OG went to either of those countries, Toronto will have blown its best chance in a generation to host. Competition to host is only going to get stiffer going forward as many more cities from Asia, Africa, and south America become viable host cities.


Well, the USOC (nor Mexico for that matter) hasn't made any noise lately about bidding for 2020. There has to be bid city visits & evaluations before a nominee can be designated & time is running out for that, since there's an IOC application deadline. 

Interested U.S. cities would have to be preparing a bid right now, & other than Tulsa, OK blowing smoke out of their silly a$s, there really isn't anything noteworthy going on. I really don't think the U.S. is going to bid for 2020. 

Besides, the rotation doesn't favor the "Americas'" anymore after Rio won 2016. In the IOC eyes, the Americas' have been taken care of already for at least the next couple of cycles.


----------



## Chimbanha

geoone said:


> Actually, London was seen as the 2nd, after Paris, at being able to land the 2012 Olympics (the final ballot for 2012 was always predicted by the pundits as being between Paris & London). London knew that Paris was the bid to beat, & they did. The London bid did start out a bit sluggish at first, but to say that London 'came out of nowhere' is quite an understatement. The London bid team extremely lobbied 'til the very end & made an excellent final presentation in Singapore.
> 
> I share the same sentiment on Izmir & Fukuoka though (& it's very apparent so does the IOC). They're much smaller cities that lye in countries that have already hosted (except for Turkey) & have no real allure compared to their bigger brothers & sisters like Tokyo & Istanbul. Agreed that Cape Town & Durban are another story. Both are on a continent that has never hosted before, so the IOC may deem either appropriate since the "we're the last continent that's left to host" card may take precedence over anything else.



I didn't mean to say London had a totally unexpected victory, or that it was considered an underdog. What I said is that England had not bid for the last 2 cycles, and definetely not with its strongest city, so the proposal of a London bid was a surprise. After it was put forth, everyone knew London could spoil Paris' party. It was unexpected just like a NY bid would be unepected for 2024, but no-one doubts they could pull it off.


----------



## geoone

Well, the IOC did send a subtle message to the BOA (British Olympic Association) several years ago, after the U.K. failed Olympic bids of Manchester & Birmingham, that if the United Kingdom was ever interested in hosting the Olympics again, that they should do so with London (that's also where the other hidden message seems to come in that the IOC is not really interested in smaller league cities). So in that sense, the London bid was no great surprise, it was just a matter of time when they actually would prepare & place a bid when they timing for another European Olympics would be appropriate. Unlike the U.S., the U.K. really only has one city that would attract the IOC, & sure enough, they did.


----------



## isaidso

geoone said:


> Well, the USOC (nor Mexico for that matter) hasn't made any noise lately about bidding for 2020. There has to be bid city visits & evaluations before a nominee can be designated & time is running out for that, since there's an IOC application deadline.
> 
> Interested U.S. cities would have to be preparing a bid right now, & other than Tulsa, OK blowing smoke out of their silly a$s, there really isn't anything noteworthy going on. I really don't think the U.S. is going to bid for 2020.
> 
> Besides, the rotation doesn't favor the "Americas'" anymore after Rio won 2016. In the IOC eyes, the Americas' have been taken care of already for at least the next couple of cycles.


Officially, the IOC says they don't rotate from continent to continent, but we all know that they do. We also know that the bid process is highly politicized. You're probably right that no country in America will get the nod in 2020.

I assumed that there would be bids in 2020 from US cities and maybe Mexico. If Tulsa is the only city that's made any mention, that bodes well for Toronto in 2024. I'd be shocked if the US won 3 summer Olympics out of 4 (1984, 1996, 2024?) when there is a viable alternative from America like Toronto. I don't believe America would have to wait till 2028 since Europe hosted the summer Olympics in 2004 and 2012.

The 5 continents symbolized by the 5 Olympic rings: America, Europe, Asia, Africa, Australasia

*1984 America (Los Angeles)*
1988 Asia (Seoul)
1992 Europe (Barcelona)
*1996 America (Atlanta)*
2000 Australasia (Sydney)
2004 Europe (Athens)
2008 Asia (Beijing)
2012 Europe (London)
*2016 America (Rio de Janeiro)*
2020 ?
*2024 America (Toronto or a US city again?)*


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Old Project
summer olympics 
2012 London, UK
2016 Rio de Janerio, Brazil 1st in South armerica
2020 Cape Town, South Africa 1st in Africa
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Bangkok, Thailand 1st in south east asia
2032 LA, USA
2036 Lima, Peru
2040 Perth, Australia
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Tokyo, Japan
2052 Honolulu, Hawaii, USA
2056 Nairobi, Kenya
2060 Kingstown, Jamica 1st in the caribbean
2064 Adelaide, Australia
2068 Dubai, UAE 1st in the Middle east
2072 Caracs, Veneulea
2076 Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic
2080 Moscow, Russia
2084 New York City, USA
2088 Mumbai, India 
2092 Cario, Egypt
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Dawrin, Australia
2200 Mars, 1st out of Earth 

New Project
2012 London, UK
2016 Rio de Janerio, Brazil 1st in South america
2020 Toronto, Canada
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Bangkok, Thailand 1st in south east asia
2032 LA, USA
2036 Cape Town, South Africa 1st in Africa
2040 Tokyo, Japan
2044 Athens or Olympia, Greece
2048 Perth, Australia
2052 Honolulu, Hawaii, USA
2056 Seville, Spain
2060 Kingstown, Jamica 1st in the caribbean
2064 Dubai, UAE 1st in the Middle east
2068 Frankfurt, Germany
2072 Lima, Peru
2076 Adelaide, Australia
2080 Moscow, Russia
2084 New York City, USA
2088 Mumbai, India 
2092 Cario, Egypt
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Dawrin, Australia
2200 Mars, 1st out of Earth

Africa Need to be more Developt South Africa is 129th on the Human Development and their HDI is 0.683 and India is 134th their 0.612 in 2009 form 2006 South Africa moved up .003 and India .008 they need to help their people out more then thay can host the games china was 0.772


----------



## nomarandlee

isaidso said:


> I assumed that there would be bids in 2020 from US cities and maybe Mexico. If Tulsa is the only city that's made any mention, that bodes well for Toronto in 2024. I'd be shocked if the US won 3 summer Olympics out of 4 (1984, 1996, 2024?) when there is a viable alternative from America like Toronto.


 Or that could be spun another way and framed as "is Canada really deserving of hosting two out of the last four NA summer games (*1976*, 1984, 1996, *2024*?)"

When you take into account market size and historical Olympic weight for the prospects of an awarded games the idea that US has been or would be over served and Canada would be getting its just desert fails the logic test IMO.

Toronto would make a good 2020 (I don't think a SA games necessarily negates a 2020 NA games) or 2024 candidate. Doing so would be effectively pushing back a US games back to 2032 or 2036 though. Forty years is a long time to not bring it back to the US. Perhaps it is not too long in IOC members eyes these days but who knows.


----------



## isaidso

nomarandlee said:


> Or that could be spun another way and framed as "is Canada really deserving of hosting two out of the last four NA summer games (*1976*, 1984, 1996, *2024*?)"
> 
> When you take into account market size and historical Olympic weight for the prospects of an awarded games the idea that US has been or would be over served and Canada would be getting its just desert fails the logic test IMO.
> 
> Toronto would make a good 2020 (I don't think a SA games necessarily negates a 2020 NA games) or 2024 candidate. Doing so would be effectively pushing back a US games back to 2032 or 2036 though. Forty years is a long time to not bring it back to the US. Perhaps it is not too long in IOC members eyes these days but who knows.


I suppose it boils down to whether one subscribes to the notion that nations like China and the United States 'deserve' the summer Olympics more often than nations like Canada and the United Kingdom. It's a valid argument up to a point, but people in big nations like yours take that argument too far. 

It's like apportionment in politics. I'm not sure if you have such a concept in the United States (I think you do), but there are checks and balances in place to make sure smaller groups have a voice/get their chance. It's important to find a balance between the 2 solitudes. 

Naturally, the United States is going to argue that they should be given the Olympics more often because they are a bigger country. The United States, throughout the modern Olympic era, has also been the biggest viable host nation around. Now China has taken that position. If we're going to adhere to this US argument, down the road your country won't get the Olympics very often either. It would go to China or India about a third of the time. 

There are lots of factors beyond population that need to be taken into account. The United States needs to learn how to share or a great deal of animosity will begin to build up around much of the world. Whether Americans think it ridiculous or not, many nations around the world see their own nation on an equal footing to all others, never in a junior role.

The United States may have 9 times as many people as Canada, but I never ever view any nation as anything but an equal to my own. That includes smaller nations like New Zealand or Cuba. Smaller nations should always be dealt with as your equal. To do otherwise is arrogant. It requires altruism, something the United Nations was founded on, but it's not something that those in the position of power take to easily. Why would they, when they can just force their hand? We've all had a run in with the big kid in school.


----------



## nomarandlee

isaidso said:


> I suppose it boils down to whether one subscribes to the notion that nations like China and the United States 'deserve' the summer Olympics more often than nations like Canada and the United Kingdom. It's a valid argument up to a point, but people in big nations like yours take that argument too far. .


It can be. However I have also argued there are limited to how soon the US should get a games. I always thought twelve years was much too soon for the US to get another games (1984, 1996). However I think a rough separation of every 20-30 years of a games in the US (and in the future China) makes some sense. I'll be blunt, I don't see why Australia or Canada should get a games for every time the US, Brazil, or Germany does (or potentially will). Just like I think Canada and Australia should probably deserve to host a games more often then say Greece, Sweden, or Switzerland.



> It's like apportionment in politics. I'm not sure if you have such a concept in the United States (I think you do), but there are checks and balances in place to make sure smaller groups have a voice/get their chance. It's important to find a balance between the 2 solitudes.


 Yes, most notable every state in the senate, regardless of size, has two senators. I agree their needs to be a balance struck between the two principles.



> Naturally, the United States is going to argue that they should be given the Olympics more often because they are a bigger country. The United States, throughout the modern Olympic era, has also been the biggest viable host nation around. Now China has taken that position. If we're going to adhere to this US argument, down the road your country won't get the Olympics very often either. It would go to China or India about a third of the time.


 When the Chinese market makes up for nearly 50% of IOC revenue and is a strong presence in the games routinely then yes I do expect a games will go to China about once every generation. Brazil and perhaps Russia also will likely get more Olympics routinely as well in the future.


> There are lots of factors beyond population that need to be taken into account. The United States needs to learn how to share or a great deal of animosity will begin to build up around much of the world. Whether Americans think it ridiculous or not, many nations around the world see their own nation on an equal footing to all others, never in a junior role.


 This isn't a US lacking manners compared to civilized nations issue as you insinuate. It is acknowledgement of reality by the IOC of who butters their bread and keeping their most important constituents happy. Also by tending towards the larger nations more often in fact the IOC will be pleasing more people and making the Olympic movement more popular which is ultimately what it is about. Better to make a nation of 1 billion, 400 million, 200 million happy rather then one of 40m, 20m, or 10m. It shouldn't be a decisive factor but it is and should be an important consideration.



> The United States may have 9 times as many people as Canada, but I never ever view any nation as anything but an equal to my own. That includes smaller nations like New Zealand or Cuba. Smaller nations should always be dealt with as your equal. To do otherwise is arrogant. It requires altruism, something the United Nations was founded on, but it's not something that those in the position of power take to easily. Why would they, when they can just force their hand? We've all had a run in with the big kid in school


 Ok, well then before Canada gets ANOTHER games and as a Canadian "sounding arrogant" you should "share" (in order not to build up anti-Canadians animosity) and suggest that smaller nations who have hosted a games or done so in a long time like Sweden, New Zealand, Chile, Panama etc. to do so before Canada gets another go. 

Why does Canada deserve to host another summer games even before larger nations such as France, Germany, Turkey, Italy, and Japan have waited much longer? (I also thought that Sydney games was perhaps a tad too soon for an Aussi games too BTW).


----------



## isaidso

nomarandlee said:


> This isn't a US lacking manners compared to civilized nations issue as you insinuate.


That wasn't what I was insinuating at all. I was commenting on the fact that larger nations often don't interact with smaller nations as their equals. It has nothing to do with manners or whether one is civilized.



nomarandlee said:


> Ok, well then before Canada gets ANOTHER games and as a Canadian "sounding arrogant" you should "share" (in order not to build up anti-Canadians animosity) and suggest that smaller nations who have hosted a games or done so in a long time like Sweden, New Zealand, Chile, Panama etc. to do so before Canada gets another go.


Exactly! Other nations deserve it more than Canada does. I'm not about to argue otherwise. 



nomarandlee said:


> Why does Canada deserve to host another summer games even before larger nations such as France, Germany, Turkey, Italy, and Japan have waited much longer? (I also thought that Sydney games was perhaps a tad too soon for an Aussi games too BTW).


I'm not sure where I've said that Canada does. Perhaps you should read post #1218. :weird:

If Canada bids in 2020 or 2024, I'm not about to argue that we deserve to host twice in 44-48 years when other nations have never hosted or waited longer. That doesn't mean I'm not going to support a Canadian bid. It also doesn't mean that I'd want a Canadian bid to fail.

The whole notion of entitlement really puts my nose out of joint. That doesn't mean you can't bid on something.


----------



## geoone

isaidso said:


> I assumed that there would be bids in 2020 from US cities and maybe Mexico. If Tulsa is the only city that's made any mention, that bodes well for Toronto in 2024. I'd be shocked if the US won 3 summer Olympics out of 4 (1984, 1996, 2024?) when there is a viable alternative from America like Toronto. I don't believe America would have to wait till 2028 since Europe hosted the summer Olympics in 2004 and 2012.
> 
> [/b]


There have been a few other mid-sized/smaller U.S. cities that have played/considered or toyed with the 2020 idea (like Detroit, Minneapolis, Pittsburgh & gimme a break Birmingham), but giddy Tulsa is the only one, as of late, that has been smoking some serious whacked-out stuff & made the most babble about this lately.

After the not-so encouraging 2012, & especially 2016 IOC voting results (with a 2016 U.S. bid that was excellent, compared to any previous U.S. attempts), the USOC in-house reorganization & the low caliber of cities that have expressed some interest for 2020 (not to mention the not-so favorable rotation factor), I wouldn't be surprised in the least if the USOC were to sit this one out. 

And to make matters more conflicting, Denver & Reno (Lake Tahoe) seriously want to bid for the 2022 Winter Olympics. The USOC might just give one of them their wish & give one of them a shot, after the aftermath has settled & a clearer vision is determined. Perhpas geopolitically & as a "consolation" for 2012 & 2016, the U.S.' chances at a Winter Games might be better at the moment.


----------



## Frnjchuga031

You all know what is built and is U/C in Dubai... Just imagine what would their Olympic sports complex would look like... They would invest lots of money for sure...


----------



## nomarandlee

Frnjchuga031 said:


> You all know what is built and is U/C in Dubai... Just imagine what would their Olympic sports complex would look like... They would invest lots of money for sure...


With what money?


----------



## Frnjchuga031

nomarandlee said:


> With what money?


Black money...


----------



## nomarandlee

isaidso said:


> That wasn't what I was insinuating at all. I was commenting on the fact that larger nations often don't interact with smaller nations as their equals. It has nothing to do with manners or whether one is civilized.


How is the US or Americans not treating other as equals>? Is Canada or Canadians who advocate bringing the games to Canada before smaller capable nations host not treating them as equals? Yet you go to the fallback stereotype that Americans are somehow being arrogant a-holes by suggesting that the US would be a good place to bring them back to. 



> I'm not sure where I've said that Canada does. Perhaps you should read post #1218. :weird:


There is a lot of nations other then Turkey who deseve to go before Canada to if we are going to go by your "every nation is equal" formula.



> If Canada bids in 2020 or 2024, I'm not about to argue that we deserve to host twice in 44-48 years when other nations have never hosted or waited longer. That doesn't mean I'm not going to support a Canadian bid. It also doesn't mean that I'd want a Canadian bid to fail.


I hope y0ou wouldn't put the double standard on the US or Americans that they should feel guilty for advocating for or being OK with a games coming to the US three times in 40-50 years. Why should an American want a bid to fail or say it isn't deserving?



> The whole notion of entitlement really puts my nose out of joint. That doesn't mean you can't bid on something.


Who feels entitled?


----------



## swifty78

I just have to laugh at some of the predictions in the list.... I read somewhere that Australia is not gonna bid for an olympics for 2024 and being realistic there wont be another one for a very long time. I think getting the soccer world cup in 2018/22 is a higher priority.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

2020 Cape Town, South Africa 1st in africa
2024 Brisbane, Australia 
2028 Bangkok, Thailand 1st in south east asia
2032 LA, USA
2036 Dubai, UAE 1st in the middle east
2040 Lima, Peru
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Kingston, Jamacia 1st in the caribbean
2052 Perth, Australia 1st at the indian ocean
2056 Honolulu, United States 1st in Polynesian city
2060 Moscow, Russia
2064 Tokyo, Japan
2068 Buenos Aires, Argentina
2072 Cairo, Egypt
2076 Adelaide, Australia
2080 Seville, Spain
2084 New York City, United States
2088 Singapore
2092 Nairobi, Kenya
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Darwin, Australia
From 2020 to 2036 most likey to be in those city from 2040 im just gesting


----------



## geoone

Predicting anything beyond 2020 is virtually impossible, let alone 20-30 years from now, since so many things globally changbe on a daily basis.

I also seriously doubt that Australia (a nation of only 20 million people) would get another Summer Olympics before the United States (a much bigger & more influential nation of over 300 million) gets to host another one.


----------



## corredor06

Cheyenne,WY best city in the US to host the games.


----------



## project aliciel

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2020 Cape Town, South Africa 1st in africa
> 2024 Brisbane, Australia
> 2028 Bangkok, Thailand 1st in south east asia
> 2032 LA, USA
> 2036 Dubai, UAE 1st in the middle east
> 2040 Lima, Peru
> 2044 Athens, Greece
> 2048 Kingston, Jamacia 1st in the caribbean
> 2052 Perth, Australia 1st at the indian ocean
> 2056 Honolulu, United States 1st in Polynesian city
> 2060 Moscow, Russia
> 2064 Tokyo, Japan
> 2068 Buenos Aires, Argentina
> 2072 Cairo, Egypt
> 2076 Adelaide, Australia
> 2080 Seville, Spain
> 2084 New York City, United States
> 2088 Singapore
> 2092 Nairobi, Kenya
> 2096 Athens, Greece
> 2100 Darwin, Australia
> From 2020 to 2036 most likey to be in those city from 2040 im just gesting


Why Bangkok first then Singapore?

I think Singapore have much more capability than Bangkok.

If want make 2028 1st in Southeast Asia, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta is much more capable than Bangkok.


----------



## nomarandlee

project aliciel said:


> Why Bangkok first then Singapore?
> I think Singapore have much more capability than Bangkok.
> If want make 2028 1st in Southeast Asia, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta is much more capable than Bangkok.


 The Olympics is a big event for such a relatively small population to be burdened with.


----------



## isaidso

nomarandlee said:


> How is the US or Americans not treating other as equals>?


I didn't say that the US or Americans aren't treating others as equals. I said that people who argue that large nations deserve the Olympics *more than* small nations aren't. I'm not sure how you can argue anything but that. 'More than' by definition can't also mean 'equals'. That's a basic tenet/rule of mathematics.



nomarandlee said:


> Is Canada or Canadians who advocate bringing the games to Canada before smaller capable nations host not treating them as equals?


Bidding for a games doesn't mean you're not treating a smaller nation as an equal. Arguing that you *deserve it over them because you are a bigger nation,* is.



nomarandlee said:


> There is a lot of nations other then Turkey who deseve to go before Canada to if we are going to go by your "every nation is equal" formula.


That's right. Now you're starting to get it. kay:



nomarandlee said:


> I hope y0ou wouldn't put the double standard on the US or Americans that they should feel guilty for advocating for or being OK with a games coming to the US three times in 40-50 years.


No, I would never argue that anyone, no matter what nation they are from, should feel guilty for advocating that the games come to their country. I would certainly say it goes too far to argue that one deserves it more than another nation *due to population size or money* though.



nomarandlee said:


> Why should an American want a bid to fail?


They shouldn't want a bid to fail. What a bizarre thing to say. You just don't seem to understand the difference between advocating for something and entitlement. Advocating for your country is a good thing, but *no one is entitled to anything.* Why is this a difficult concept? Arguing that a big nation deserves the Olympics more than a small nation = entitlement. I'm really at a loss as to why you don't understand that. 

:weird:


----------



## isaidso

Frnjchuga031 said:


> You all know what is built and is U/C in Dubai... Just imagine what would their Olympic sports complex would look like... They would invest lots of money for sure...


Hopefully, Dubai will recover from its financial woes. I'd love to see a Summer Olympics there one day, but Dubai needs more time before they launch a bid.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

project aliciel said:


> Why Bangkok first then Singapore?
> 
> I think Singapore have much more capability than Bangkok.
> 
> If want make 2028 1st in Southeast Asia, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta is much more capable than Bangkok.




Bangkok, Thailand Hosted the asian games 4 times. In 1966, 1970, 1978 and 1998 all of them was a great. Bangkok is more the capability then singapore Jakarta or Kuala Lumpur. 
Alot of bombs go off in Jakarta it's a war zone and the airport in kl airport is an 1hour drive from the city.


----------



## pikkza

Matthew Lowry said:


> Bangkok, Thailand Hosted the asian games 4 times. In 1966, 1970, 1978 and 1998 all of them was a great. Bangkok is more the capability then singapore Jakarta or Kuala Lumpur.
> Alot of bombs go off in Jakarta it's a war zone and the airport in kl airport is an 1hour drive from the city.



yes we 've more capbility than Singapore or Kualalumpur.


----------



## geoone

Would have to agree that Bangkok would be the best candidate in South East Asia, if the IOC is even interested in that part of the world at this time. 

Singapore is too small, Kuala Lumpur is just there & Jakarta seems to be too volatile & disorganized. Besides that, when the IOC is finally ready to go to the Muslim world, I'd tend to think that they'd rather go to the Middle East for that, not Malaysia nor Indonesia.


----------



## lgm900

*Monterrey might give you all a surprise! *
*"mexico's cosmopolitan capital"*










*







*

*watch out for the mexican cities!*


----------



## RobH

For 2020? I don't think so.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Los Angeles, United States
2036 Bangkok, Thailand
2040 Lima, Peru
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Dubai, United Arab Emirates
2052 Perth, Australia

Africa can walt anthover 8 years


----------



## Chimbanha

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Brisbane, Australia
> 2028 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2032 Los Angeles, United States
> 2036 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2040 Lima, Peru
> 2044 Athens, Greece
> 2048 Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> 2052 Perth, Australia
> 
> Africa can walt anthover 8 years


You don't have to post new lists here every time you change your mind, ok? 
But we do agree on 2020 and 2028.


----------



## geoone

Two Southern Hemisphere Games in a row? Don't think so. 

If that were to happen, it would happen now - i.e Rio 2016 - Cape Town or Durban 2020 - not with a very small country that's already hosted twice. Which also & again, a small country like Australia is not going to get yet another Summer Olympics before a much larger & more influential country like the United States gets another one. Not to mention all the new & emerging countries that want to host & haven't yet that deserve a chance to host before small Australia does for a 3rd time.


----------



## lgm900

RobH said:


> For 2020? I don't think so.


why not?
there hasn't been an olympic games in north america since atlanta 96
I think the 2020 or 2024 olympics could be in Monterrey or Guadalajara


----------



## lgm900

geoone said:


> Two Southern Hemisphere Games in a row? Don't think so.
> 
> If that were to happen, it would happen now - i.e Rio 2016 - Cape Town or Durban 2020 - not with a very small country that's already hosted twice. Which also & again, a small country like Australia is not going to get yet another Summer Olympics before a much larger & more influential country like the United States gets another one. Not to mention all the new & emerging countries that want to host & haven't yet that deserve a chance to host before small Australia does for a 3rd time.


dude australia is huge!!!!


----------



## Chimbanha

lgm900 said:


> why not?
> there hasn't been an olympic games in north america since atlanta 96
> I think the 2020 or 2024 olympics could be in Monterrey or Guadalajara


Guadalajara is in Latin America, just like Rio. There's absolutely zero possibilities of two Latin American hosts in a row. In the eyes of the IOC, the real continent is Latin America, in my opinion. Rio played the South America card because "South America never hosted the Olympics" sounded better than "There was only 1 games in Latin America".

PS: Before October 2nd, I also thought it was rather unlikely to have two Anglo hosts in a row (i.e. London-Chicago), though not as much as two Latin American hosts (due to huge availability of Anglo hosts, as occured in Atlanta-Sydney). But everytime I dared to say it in a forum I was massacred by the 90% of Anglo people that use internet :nuts: I still think that fact played a little part. And that's one of the reasons why I think Tokyo has the edge over latin Madrid and Rome in 2020.


----------



## geoone

TEBC said:


> When I said arrogant I meant that Obama just fly for 5 6 hours and we could see that he doesnt cared about the bid and everybody said when obama decided to go that Chicago got it, that´s arrogance for me.


And just how different, exactly, was this from Vladamir Putin just swooping in, & then swooping right out of Guatemala City BEFORE the 2014 voting results were released? And he was already on his plane back to Moscow when Sochi was declared the winner, hmmm.

And also like Rob pointed out, who is "everybody"? 

Was it anyone from the Chicago 2016 Bid Delegation? No. 

Was it President Obama himself? No. 

Was it any of Chicago's city officials directly related to the bid? Again, no it wasn't.

Unlike in Rio's case, all of the above were a YES. 

The difference between the general public making arrogant assumptions versus officials directly related to the bid are totally separate. Comparing apples & oranges. 

I (& all of my friends & coworkers) could say Rio sucks & Chicago is the best city for the Olympics & we have the 'right' to host, &/or you & all of your friends could say the opposite, but neither of that would hold any bearings whatsoever since neither of us were an official part of each city's respective bids.


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> When I said arrogant I meant that Obama just fly for 5 6 hours and we could see that he doesnt cared about the bid and everybody said when obama decided to go that Chicago got it, that´s arrogance for me.


 It is somewhat arrogant for the press or forumers here who would have said Obama would bring home the games (a contention I never supported by the way) but the bid team never said it.

I disagree with the whole process. It shouldn't have mattered one iota if Obama came for five minutes, a week, or not at all.

I think it is frankly arrogant expect any President or PM of major nations to come take a few hours to 2-4 days to come shake hands and make pleas to an Olympic committee in order to get the rights to a sporting event. The bids shouldn't be about big name politicians or celebrities anyhow and I think it is narcissistic of the IOC to invite such a sideshow in order to build its own sense of importance. I love Oprah and Obama and all but they only people who needed to be there were those who worked on the Chicago bid IMO. 

The celebrity and political element that the IOC gladly invites is just another undignified procedure which I think the IOC is running.


----------



## Wey

Oh my...


----------



## geoone

As narcissistic as the IOC may be, this whole political spectacle that has become of late, is not necessarily because the IOC has invited it, per se. This whole show now, is purely the result of the 2005 IOC session in Singapore, where it was widely viewed that Tony Blair was the key element that brought London the win over Paris, the widely considered favorite to land the 2012 Games. Since then, this has all avalanched that it's being touted now in the media & in the general consensus that Heads of States "need" to go to the IOC sessions. 

The IOC has even stated that Heads of State don't really have to be there. In this situation, the IOC I think is between a rock & a hard place. What are they to do? If a head of state wants to come & support a bid, the IOC should tell them "don't bother"? The IOC would get flamed for that & then really be called narcissistic & egotistical. After this dismal last vote though, I'm sure no sitting American president is ever going to bother again. Copenhagen 2009 marked the 1st, & I'm sure the last time, that a U.S. president would even contemplate on going to an IOC session.


----------



## RobH

> I think it is frankly arrogant expect any President or PM of major nations to come take a few hours to 2-4 days to come shake hands and make pleas to an Olympic committee in order to get the rights to a sporting event. The bids shouldn't be about big name politicians or celebrities anyhow and I think it is narcissistic of the IOC to invite such a sideshow in order to build its own sense of importance.


Heads of state come off their own backs, or perhaps under pressure from their bid teams, but that's got nothing to do with the process itself which doesn't require such visits by any means.

In actual fact,the IOC actually talked about not allowing heads of state in future as it had become too much of a sideshow. They didn't follow through with this talk though and rightly so because, as pointed out above, they really would be getting above their station to say 'no' to the American President or the British PM, for example.


----------



## nomarandlee

I know it doesn't require heads of states but I don't think they mind the speculation and competitive nature of what head of state from where will go for how long. It keeps them in the headlines and does nothing other then raise their profile which for them is never a bad thing. 

I just find it unnecessary and a side show though not befitting of major politicians time. I don't think they should set up a rule to exclude just the UK or US head of states but perhaps exclude ANY head of state.


----------



## Wey

geoone said:


> As narcissistic as the IOC may be, this whole political spectacle that has become of late, is not necessarily because the IOC has invited it, per se. This whole show now, is purely the result of the 2005 IOC session in Singapore, where it was widely viewed that Tony Blair was the key element that brought London the win over Paris, the widely considered favorite to land the 2012 Games. Since then, this has all avalanched that it's being touted now in the media & in the general consensus that Heads of States "need" to go to the IOC sessions.
> 
> The IOC has even stated that Heads of State don't really have to be there. In this situation, the IOC I think is between a rock & a hard place. What are they to do? If a head of state wants to come & support a bid, the IOC should tell them "don't bother"? The IOC would get flamed for that & then really be called narcissistic & egotistical. After this dismal last vote though, I'm sure no sitting American president is ever going to bother again. Copenhagen 2009 marked the 1st, & I'm sure the last time, that a U.S. president would even contemplate on going to an IOC session.


All of that because you guys lost?! For god's sake... hno:

I find it 'curious' how all speculation is little and justified when the IOC, this 'narcisistic' organisation (ps. it's *their* games, they'll give to whoever they want to, despite all of your claims). I wonder how it would be like if Chicago was the chosen city and brazilians would start all these kinds of claims, surely we'd be seen as sore/infantile loosers... :|


----------



## nomarandlee

Wey said:


> All of that because you guys lost?! For god's sake... hno:
> 
> I find it 'curious' how all speculation is little and justified when the IOC, this 'narcisistic' organisation (ps. it's *their* games, they'll give to whoever they want to, despite all of your claims). I wonder how it would be like if Chicago was the chosen city and brazilians would start all these kinds of claims, surely we'd be seen as sore/infantile loosers... :|


 Just because it is "their games" and they can give it to who they want doesn't mean they don't have some narcissistic practices. To be fair they are hardly the first organization to act narcissistically but given their supposed higher ideals held (or should be?) to a higher standard.

I was saying that celebs and heads of state should not be included in the delegation before the vote went down, this isn't revisionism. If anything Chicago still benefited by having Obama and Oprah glad handing. So I don't see how advocating rules that are more likely to benefit a U.S. city in the future from such rules in place now is being a sore infantile loser.


----------



## Mo Rush

Process remains the same

1. Meet the technical benchmark

2. Lobby, Marketing, Bribes

This is the process. Whether or not your head of state forms part of step 2 is up to you.

Its about getting votes.


----------



## Pfeuffer

I think it´s time for a southeastasian city to host the games despite the heat down there.


----------



## geoone

Wey said:


> All of that because you guys lost?! For god's sake... hno:
> 
> I find it 'curious' how all speculation is little and justified when the IOC, this 'narcisistic' organisation (ps. it's *their* games, they'll give to whoever they want to, despite all of your claims). I wonder how it would be like if Chicago was the chosen city and brazilians would start all these kinds of claims, surely we'd be seen as sore/infantile loosers... :|


Actually, I'm not the one who was necessarily calling the IOC "narcissistic". I was more or less refuting a claim by another poster, that the IOC somehow has "invited" the political spectacle that the IOC sessions have become lately since the 2005 meeting in Singapore. I strongly suggest you read the posts more thoroughly & quote correctly before you start making accusations.

And I'm not making any "claims", just stating facts. I know it's the IOC's party, I never said otherwise. And I don't see how the truth makes anyone a "sore/infantile loser". Not my fault you don't like hearing the way things actually are.

And btw, "all of that" was the result because some misconstrued Brazilian said that Chicago "was too arrogant", which couldn't be further from the truth. The Chicago bid team & all the people directly related to the bid were no such thing, unlike Rio's sense of entitlement investiture.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Somewere in the USA like Los Angeles, New York City, Miami, San Diego, Tulsa Houston or Las Vegas.
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Rio de Janeiro, Brazil again
2052 Perth, Australia
2056 Honolulu, United States


----------



## isaidso

2020 Tokyo
2024 Toronto
2028 Istanbul
2032 Johannesburg
2036 New Delhi
2040 New York
2044 Warsaw
2048 Kuala Lumpur

:nocrook:


----------



## geoone

^^What? No Summer Olympics in Western Europe for at least 40 years?? Alrighhhty, then. :weird:


----------



## fox1

2020 San Francisco
2024 Istanbul
2028 Shanghai
2032 New Delhi
2036 Dublin
2040 Cape Town
2044 Bangkok
2048 Paris


----------



## Matthew Lowry

fox1 said:


> 2020 San Francisco
> 2024 Istanbul
> 2028 Shanghai
> 2032 New Delhi
> 2036 Dublin
> 2040 Cape Town
> 2044 Bangkok
> 2048 Paris


^^:nuts::crazy:
San Francisco has no bid for 2020 and Shanghai 20 years after Beijing shit games. FREE TIBET. No way cape town in 2040 they dont have to wait that long 2028 Cape Town India is a shit hole there are 770 million people living in poverty and slums everwere wost then Brazil. But Brazil is Change lot and by 2025 their will be no more slums in Brazil. i will say India 4000 this is the worst list that i have ever seen.
And India before South Africa NO WAY


----------



## Chimbanha

^^ This is getting funny :lol:


----------



## Sylver

geoone said:


> ^^What? No Summer Olympics in Western Europe for at least 40 years?? Alrighhhty, then. :weird:


What are you complaining about? Western Europe has been hosting 95% of the Olympics that were held in Europe. Give other regions a chance.


----------



## lgm900

2020-istambul 
2024-capetown or johannesburg
2028-monterrey
2032-mumbai
2036-madrid
2040-tokyo


----------



## Matthew Lowry

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Somewere in the USA like Los Angeles, New York City, Miami, San Diego, Tulsa Houston or Las Vegas.
2036 Istanbul, Turkey
2040 São Paulo, Brazil
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Bangkok, Thailand
2052 Perth Australia
2056 Honolulu, USA
2060 Durban, South Africa
2064 Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2068 Seville, Spain
2072 Tel Aviv, Isreal
2076 Adelaide, Australia
2080 New York City, USA
2084 Johannesburg, South Africa
2088 Salvador, Brazil
2092 Dubai, UAE
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Darwin, Australia


----------



## isaidso

geoone said:


> ^^What? No Summer Olympics in Western Europe for at least 40 years?? Alrighhhty, then. :weird:


Western Europe, eastern Europe, it's all Europe. It's about time the eastern part of that continent got to host for a change.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Commenwealth Games
2018 Gold Coast, Australia
2022 Toronto, Canada
2026 Singapore
2030 Cape Town, South Africa

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Cape Town, South Africa
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Back to Athens, Greece for the 150 bithday of the olympic movement
2048 Honolulu, USA
2052 RDJ, Brazil
2056 Seville, Spain
2060 Perth, Australia
2064 Moscow, Russia
2068 Dubai, UAE
2072 New York City, USA
2076 Johannasburg, South Africa
2080 Berlin, Germany
2084 Miami, USA
2088 Brisbane or Sydney, Australia
2092 Osaka, Japan
2096 Athens Greece
2100 Lima, Peru


----------



## swifty78

^^ here we go again...


----------



## Abhishek901

Matthew Lowry said:


> Commenwealth Games
> 2018 Gold Coast, Australia
> 2022 Toronto, Canada
> 2026 Singapore
> 2030 Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> Summer Olympics
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Rome, Italy
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2044 Back to Athens, Greece for the 150 bithday of the olympic movement
> 2048 Honolulu, USA
> 2052 RDJ, Brazil
> 2056 Seville, Spain
> 2060 Perth, Australia
> 2064 Moscow, Russia
> 2068 Dubai, UAE
> 2072 New York City, USA
> 2076 Johannasburg, South Africa
> 2080 Berlin, Germany
> 2084 Miami, USA
> 2088 Brisbane or Sydney, Australia
> 2092 Osaka, Japan
> 2096 Athens Greece
> 2100 Lima, Peru


Again an unrealistic, rather funny compilation. You should be able to understand and comprehend future trends. World is not limited to developed countries only. I can bet that we will see 2 Olympics from India, 2 more from China, 1 or 2 from Africa (other than South Africa, such as Nigeria or Egypt), 1 from Indonesia and 1 from Malaysia in this century. And definitely not so many times from Aus and USA.


----------



## swifty78

He prob got the results of some fortune telling hotline.... and yes a few new countries may have a chance this century for eg, South Africa, Poland, Turkey, Argentina and India to name a few


----------



## Lord David

Matthew Lowry said:


> Commenwealth Games
> 2018 Gold Coast, Australia
> 2022 Toronto, Canada
> 2026 Singapore
> 2030 Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> Summer Olympics
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Rome, Italy
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2044 Back to Athens, Greece for the 150 bithday of the olympic movement
> 2048 Honolulu, USA
> 2052 RDJ, Brazil
> 2056 Seville, Spain
> 2060 Perth, Australia
> 2064 Moscow, Russia
> 2068 Dubai, UAE
> 2072 New York City, USA
> 2076 Johannasburg, South Africa
> 2080 Berlin, Germany
> 2084 Miami, USA
> 2088 Brisbane or Sydney, Australia
> 2092 Osaka, Japan
> 2096 Athens Greece
> 2100 Lima, Peru


Ok let's see now:

Starting with the Commonwealth Games.
2018 Gold Coast, Australia *- Not likely, perhaps too soon after Melbourne, World Cup is the priority.*
2022 Toronto, Canada *- More likely to want another Olympic shot after their successful Pan Ams bid. Commonwealth Games possible with Pan Am venues, but new athletics stadium needed nonetheless.*
2026 Singapore *-Perhaps, should the 2010 Youth Olympics be successful.*
2030 Cape Town, South Africa *-Likewise, an Olympics probably should go first.*

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan -Who knows? Japan might want another city say Hiroshima to try out first, after the failed 2016 Tokyo bid.
2024 Cape Town, South Africa *-It's possible.*
2028 Brisbane, Australia *-Not before Melbourne, Melbourne is in a better position to mount a bid based on existing infrastructure and experience.*
2032 Los Angeles, USA *-What, just cause it's the centennial of their games? Come on!*
2036 Rome, Italy *-Maybe, but they are bidding for 2020, which they could very well win.*
2040 Bangkok, Thailand *-Perhaps, but not with their existing national stadium.*
2044 Back to Athens, Greece for the 150 bithday of the olympic movement *-A chance to celebrate the Sesquicentennial Olympic Games? Perhaps another city might snatch it from them again! *
2048 Honolulu, USA *-Not likely, as there are other cities that would be put forward before Honolulu, think San Francisco or another Chicago bid first.*
2052 RDJ, Brazil *-They're already hosting 2016, if Brazil wants it again, it'll go with another city, say the capital Brasilia or Sao Paulo. *
2056 Seville, Spain *-Not before Madrid!*
2060 Perth, Australia *-Not before Melbourne, and not before Brisbane! A failed bid from either might give them a chance.*
2064 Moscow, Russia *-Perhaps they will get it earlier.*
2068 Dubai, UAE *-Not a chance, not with the hot weather, Doha is a chance more based on experience and infrastructure.*
2072 New York City, USA *-Perhaps they might get it earlier, population would probably be over 40 million by then. *
2076 Johannasburg, South Africa *-2 South African cities in one century? Not a chance.*
2080 Berlin, Germany *-They might want and get it earlier.*
2084 Miami, USA *-Likewise, there are plenty of other potential American cities to be put forward first.*
2088 Brisbane or Sydney, Australia *-To celebrate the Quadricentennial of Australia? Well maybe (Australia 4 times in 1 century is already ludicrous!.*
2092 Osaka, Japan *-2 Japanese cities in 1 century? Also unlikely. Osaka might get theirs earlier.*
2096 Athens Greece *-Athens again? Highly unlikely.*
2100 Lima, Peru *-Lima will probably end up as another Istanbul, once they say they are ready, they will bid, bid, bid, until they win. *

Speaking of Istanbul, they are bound to get the games at least once.
Baku, Azerbaijan will probably get it once too.
Prague, Czech Republic will probably get a games, as will Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Delhi, India. And other mid sized growing cities.
Expect a mix of cities from various countries, it won't just be clustered in Europe or North America for the most parts anymore.

This list is ridiculous!


----------



## swifty78

Australia is better off trying to get the soccer world cup first before even making another attempt of getting the games again.... Seriously Matthew Lowry your lists are so funny and pathetic at the same time


----------



## isaidso

I'd be surprised if Toronto bid for the Commonwealth Games. Most people here don't even know what that is. They didn't know what the Pan Ams were either, but came aboard when told it was being used to bolster the real prize: the Summer Olympics.


----------



## Lord David

isaidso said:


> I'd be surprised if Toronto bid for the Commonwealth Games. Most people here don't even know what that is. They didn't know what the Pan Ams were either, but came aboard when told it was being used to bolster the real prize: the Summer Olympics.


The Pan Ams are big for the Americas. Sure they help with any prospecting Summer Olympics bid (as was the case for Rio), but they are big for the cities and nations that might not have a chance for a Summer Olympics.

As for the Commonwealth Games, the Canadians would probably know it, but the people of Toronto would be wondering why they would go for a lesser event after a successful Pan Ams and not go for the big one? The Summer Olympics, again?


----------



## isaidso

Yes, I doubt there would be much interest in a CWG in Toronto. I can see a smaller city bidding for it though. Hamilton is a likely candidate.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

FIFA world cup
2018 USA
2022 Australia
2026 England
2030 Uruguay/Argentina

Commenwealth Games
2018 Auckland, New Zealand
2022 Singapore
2026 Kingstown, Jamacia
2030 Abuja, Nigeria
2034 London, UK

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Cape Town, South Africa
2028 Brisbane, Australia. Australia next olympic city Brisbane is way better then melbourne. victorian are so up them self the clam they are the best but they are not
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Moscow, Russia
2048 New York City, USA
2052 Brazilia, Brazil
2056 Berlin, Germany
2060 Adelaide, Australia
2064 Chennai, India
2068 Cairo, Egypt 
2072 Las Veges, USA
2076 Sao Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Lydon

Lmao?


----------



## Abhishek901

Chennai !! It's Delhi which will bid from India first. After Delhi, it would be Mumbai or Bangalore which would be the next contenders. Please stop posting such funny lists. Looks like you feed cities into a software which randomly generates the list for you.


----------



## swifty78

Matthew may I ask how old you are as your lists continue to be more unrealistic....


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Brisbane, Australia. Australia next olympic city Brisbane is way better then melbourne. victorian are so up them self the clam they are the best but they are no Brisbane will be ready by then
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Moscow, Russia
2048 New York City, USA
2052 Brazilia, Brazil
2056 Berlin, Germany
2060 Kingstown, Jamacia
2064 Delhi, India
2068 Nairobi, Kenya
2072 Sao Paulo, Brazil
2076 Toronto, Canada
2080 Perth, Australia
2084 Madrid, Spain
2088 Mumbai, India
2092 Houstan, USA
2096 Athens, Greece 200th brithday of Olympic Games
2100 Dubai, UAE


----------



## Abhishek901

^^ This one is better then previous ones but still it is not close to being perfect. It is highly unlikely that USA gets 3 and China gets none in this century after Beijing 2008.

I think it is futile to make such long lists. You cannot make everyone happy. Rather stick to next 5 Olympics. Who knows which country will be at what position 50 years down the line. So I would like to reply only to the first 5 of your list. Out of these 5, I feel that Tokyo, Cape Town and Rome will be able to make in this time period (2020-2036). And I feel Cape Town should be at 2020 or 2024.


----------



## Chimbanha

Matthew, I think your lists are now great until 2032 (I'd trade Rome for Paris though), but from them on it gets really unpredictable. And Australia is not going to host with cities that are not Sydney or Melbourne. Brazil is also not gonna host 3 Olympics in this century. Paris is not going to stay almost 200 years with no Games. Bangkoc is not an Olympic city.


----------



## SO Far aways

Chimbanha said:


> Matthew, I think your lists are now great until 2032 (I'd trade Rome for Paris though), but from them on it gets really unpredictable. And Australia is not going to host with cities that are not Sydney or Melbourne. Brazil is also not gonna host 3 Olympics in this century. Paris is not going to stay almost 200 years with no Games. Bangkoc is not an Olympic city.


I don't know that what is the points that you recognize bangkok is not an Olympic city. We just hosted Universiad on 2007 and 4 times for Asian Games. We are truly believe that we will be the fourth city in Asia that will host the Olympic game after Tokyo, Seoul and Beijing. Most of our infrastructure are ready to organize the international events. But we have to wait until 2028 because we must wait the game turns to North America, Africa and Paris, after then it will be time for Bangkok.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

FRANCE will NEVER will get the olympics becouse thay are becomeing anti Islam its 10 times worse for a islamic to feel relaxs in france then USA.
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Cape Town, South Africa 1st in Africa
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Brisbane, Australia. Australia next olympic city Brisbane is way better then melbourne. victorian are so up them self the clam they are the best but they are no Brisbane will be ready by then
2040 Bangkok, Thailand 1st in South East Asia
2044 Athens, Greece 150 years of the olympic movement 
2048 Moscow, Russia. Russia gets it every 34 years 1980, 2014 and 2048
2052 Caracas, Venezelua 1st at the carbbean
2056 New York City, USA 
2060 Perth, Australia. Perth will be ready by then Australia is well loved by the IOC and it will be the oceana to get the summer games NZ can't get the money now the olympics cost 20 billion by 2060 it may be 45billion
2064 Berlin, Germany
2068 Delhi, India
2072 Brazilia, Brazil
2076 Toronto, Canada
2080 Madrid, Spain
2084 Kingstown, Jamacia
2088 Shanghai, China. I project china will end the communist state by 2037. 88th birthday of communist state 8 is the fav fore china so it will fall 
2092 Nairobi, Kenya
2096 Athens, Greece 200th brithday of the olympics
2100 Los Angeles, USA


----------



## Lydon

^^ LOL


----------



## Abhishek901

lol. Just when Matthew Lowry though it's time to take some rest, we have another list in front of us :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :lol: Especially when it already existed a thread for fantasy lists :

MAKE YOUR LIST: Next 20 years World Cups and Olympic Games (by country)

Maybe mods could reopen it....


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I have been doing some investigation on 9/11 and i was incorret GWB did not do it Im SORRY please forgive me am sorry. 

and i meet with an IOC member at the 2010 Olympics and he Said it will be this.
2020 Cape Town, South Africa
2024 Bangkok, Thailand
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Tokyo, Japan
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Brazil
2052 USA
2056 Perth, Australia
2060 Manila Philippines
2064 Durben, South Africa
2068 Istambul, Turkey
2072 Brazil


----------



## Abhishek901

Brazil hosting games 3 times from 2016 to 2072 :nuts: :applause:


----------



## swifty78

yeah right!!! Europe will be hosting either 2020 or 2024 as its more then 12 years since the last ones.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I meet with a High rank IOC member at 2010 olympics and he said it will be this

2020 Cape Town, South Africa
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Bangkok, Thailand
2032 LA, USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Tokyo, Japan
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Lima, Peru
2052 NYC, USA
2056 Perth, Australia
2060 Berlin, Germany
2064 Durben, South Africa
2068 India
2072 Brazil
2076 Canada
2080 Russia
2084 Australia
2088 China
2092 USA
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Brazil
2104 Kingstown, Jamaica


----------



## niknak

Matthew Lowry said:


> I meet with a High rank IOC member at 2010 olympics and he said it will be this


Ok guys, I think it's time to stop speculating. There is NO WAY anyone can predict what will happen and what the world will be like in 50 years!!


----------



## girlicious_likeme

^^

Agreed.

We won't know, but there could be a city of 10,000,000 in the Sahara...
or 10,000,000 in the Arctic...
or maybe 7,500,000 in Antarctica...

We'll never know!


----------



## swifty78

Matthew for someone with a so called high IQ ya not very good with spelling....


----------



## Wey

Abhishek901 said:


> Brazil hosting games 3 times from 2016 to 2072 :nuts: :applause:


It's not at all unreal, though and unlikely scenario, for sure...


----------



## Abhishek901

Wey said:


> It's not at all unreal, though and unlikely scenario, for sure...


I am not doubting Brazil's capabilities. Of course, it, or for that matter many other countries can or will be able to host Olympics 3-4 times in a century, but the issue is that there are hell lot of countries ready to host Olympics. Of course, there won't be a scenario where these countries are not hosting even 1 and Brazil is hosting 3. That's why it's unreal.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Now i meet with 67 of the 100 members of the IOC and looks like it going to be this.
2020 Cape Town, South Africa
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Bangkok, Thailand
2032 Los Angeles, USA and looks like most of them Whant Los Angeles to get it So other US citys stop trying
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Tokyo, Japan
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Lima, Peru
2052 New York City, USA
2056 Perth, Australia
and from 2060 is my list
2060 Durben, South Africa


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Now i meet with 67 of the 100 members of the IOC and looks like it going to be this.
> 2020 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2024 Brisbane, Australia
> 2028 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA and looks like most of them Whant Los Angeles to get it So other US citys stop trying
> 2036 Rome, Italy
> 2040 Tokyo, Japan
> 2044 Athens, Greece
> 2048 Lima, Peru
> 2052 New York City, USA
> 2056 Perth, Australia
> and from 2060 is my list
> 2060 Durben, South Africa


It's Durban


----------



## Lord David

Matthew Lowry said:


> Now i meet with 67 of the 100 members of the IOC and looks like it going to be this.
> 2020 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2024 Brisbane, Australia
> 2028 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA and looks like most of them Whant Los Angeles to get it So other US citys stop trying
> 2036 Rome, Italy
> 2040 Tokyo, Japan
> 2044 Athens, Greece
> 2048 Lima, Peru
> 2052 New York City, USA
> 2056 Perth, Australia
> and from 2060 is my list
> 2060 Durben, South Africa





Dubaiiscool:) said:


> It's Durban


It's Want  Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## ASTANA-2020

Here is the preliminary data future Olympic contenders from the master server of the International Olympic Committee on principle rotational continents and national groups:

2012 - LONDON | United Kingdom
2016 - RIO | Brazil
*2020 - TOKYO | Japan*
2024 - MOSCOW | Russian Federation
2028 - New Delhi | India
*2032 - Los Angeles | USA*
2036 - Abu Dhabi | UAE
*2040 - MADRID | Spain*
2044 - SHANGHAI | China
*2048 - Cape Town | SAR*
2052 - ASTANA | Kazakhstan (Central Asia)
2056 - ISTAMBUL | Turkey


----------



## Narnian_King

napoleon said:


> Bangkok will ready in 2024 but lately to 2032 that OK.
> 
> Thailand has many experience of world host sport games.
> 
> We are a leader in South East Asia Sports.


leader for corrupting the medals of the real champion. hno:


----------



## swifty78

Are you sure you are really in Vancouver Matthew??? and the IOC themselves wouldnt have the slightest idea where the next city for 2020 will be or in 50 years, so enough of the bullshit thanks


----------



## Matthew Lowry

ASTANA-2020 said:


> Here is the preliminary data future Olympic contenders from the master server of the International Olympic Committee on principle rotational continents and national groups:
> 
> 2012 - LONDON | United Kingdom
> 2016 - RIO | Brazil
> *2020 - TOKYO | Japan*
> 2024 - MOSCOW | Russian Federation
> 2028 - New Delhi | India
> *2032 - Los Angeles | USA*
> 2036 - Abu Dhabi | UAE
> *2040 - MADRID | Spain*
> 2044 - SHANGHAI | China
> *2048 - Cape Town | SAR*
> 2052 - ASTANA | Kazakhstan (Central Asia)
> 2056 - ISTAMBUL | Turkey


^^hno:
is this a joke India and UAE before Thailand if the islamic world want to host the olympics Malaysia would be the city not the Middile East Do you know that they kill the Gays and have band womens rights even worst then China :bash: and 2 olympics in Asia in a row and Africa has to wait anthover 28 years. this is the worst list i have ever seen.:bash::bash::bash:
But we do have the same city for 2032 olympics Los Angeles. and China will never get the olympics ever again. With the Beijing games being the worst olympic games ever i loved the moscow, soviet union 1980 games. shamed that it was boycott. Jimmey carter had no understading of the Olympics Games what so ever.

My list form 2020 to 2104 is.
2020 Cape Town, South Africa
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Bangkok, Thailand
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Moscow, Russia
2040 Tokyo, Japan
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2052 New York City, USA
2056 Perth, Australia. Perth will have 4.5million people by then
2060 Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2064 Durben, South Africa
2068 Toronto, Canada
2072 Berlin, Germany
2076 Kingstown, Jamaica
2080 Adelaide, Australia
2084 Honolulu, USA
2088 Rome, Italy
2092 Mumbai, India
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Lima, Peru
2104 Johannesburg, South Africa


----------



## nomarandlee

Matthew Lowry is killing my buzz. hno:


----------



## Abhishek901

Enough of these lists :bash:. Where are the mods ?


----------



## Mo Rush

Abhishek901 said:


> Even if lists are like this ?
> 
> 2020 : Mars
> 2024 : Moon
> 2028 : Somewhere under Pacific ocean
> 2032 : north pole
> 2036 : Vatican city
> 2040 : Halley's comet
> 
> Matthew Lowry's lists are no better that this, IMO.


Each race is unpredictable in many ways. Don't rule out the moon or Mars yet...


----------



## niknak

Ok stop with the lists!! How do you know which cities will bid in 2050 or 2104!!


----------



## RobH

A Faustian pact :devil:


----------



## Abhishek901

let forever be said:


> Maybe if there was a winter Olympiad in 2020. Did I miss that particular announcement?:lol:


:lol: ASTANA-2020 is name of a forumer and not a city bidding for 2020 winter Olympics.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I will tell you this. This will be my fianl list.
2018 Munich, Germany
2022 Reno-Tahoe, USA
2026 Queenstown, New Zealand
2030 Santiago, Chile
2034 Almaty, Kazakhstan
2038 Lillehammer, Norway
2042 Anchorage, USA
2046 Canberra, Australia
2050 Whitehorse, Canada


Summer Olympics
2020 Cape Town
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Bangkok, Thailand
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Moscow, Russia
2040 Tokyo, Japan
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2052 New York City, USA
2056 Melbourne, Australia


----------



## let forever be

Abhishek901 said:


> :lol: ASTANA-2020 is name of a forumer and not a city bidding for 2020 winter Olympics.


Thank god.I thought the guy was actually being literal about the 2020 winter olympics.:lol:


----------



## Abhishek901

Matthew Lowry said:


> I will tell you this. *This will be my fianl list.*


You have already said this before many times.



let forever be said:


> Thank god.I thought the guy was actually being literal about the 2020 winter olympics.:lol:


No wonder he can do that also


----------



## Chimbanha

> I will tell you this. This will be my fianl list.


But didn't the IOC officials already tell you which cities will host each Olympics until 2100? You're changing your list despite what they told you :?

Please stop PM'ing me about good neighbourhoods in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## girlicious_likeme

Matthew Lowry said:


> I will tell you this. This will be my fianl list.
> 2018 Munich, Germany
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> 2042 Anchorage, USA
> 2046 Canberra, Australia
> *2050 Whitehorse, Canada*


I guess your first list is Winter Olympics.

Whitehorse before Quebec City? :rofl:

Quebec City needs to host first before Whitehorse!


----------



## Lord David

Whitehorse will never host. Not because of the mountain with required vertical drop (I'm sure one can be found, created or an existing mountain altered with horrendous impact to the environment), but because of the lack and need for large capacity indoor ice hockey arenas, as well as the height law limitation.

With the maximum floor count being 4 stories, that extremely limits the potential of building vital infrastructure such as hotels and so forth. Unless the law is changed, expect 100's of little 4 story apartments and chalets scattered around the general Whitehorse area and at ski resorts.

It's highly unlikely and definitely not before Quebec or even another Calgary.


----------



## Lord David

Matthew Lowry said:


> I will tell you this. This will be my fianl list.
> 2018 *Munich*, Germany
> 2022 Chamonix, France
> 2026 St Moritz, Switzerland
> 2030 Lake Placid, USA
> 2034 Garmish-Partenkirken, Germany
> 2038 Sapporo, Japan
> 2042 Cortina d'Ampezzo, Italy
> 2046 St Moritz, Switzerland
> 2050 *Quebec*, Canada
> 
> 
> Summer Olympics
> 2020 Cape Town
> 2024 Paris, France
> 2028 Amsterdam, Netherlands
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Berlin, Germany
> 2040 Tokyo, Japan
> 2044 Helsinki, Finland
> 2048 London, UK
> 2052 *New York City*, USA
> 2056 Melbourne, Australia


Yeah, sure whatever.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I spoken to 85 members of the IOC at Vancover
IOC List
Winter Olympics
2018 Munich, Germany
2022 Reno-Tahoe, USA
2026 Santiago, Chile
2030 Almaty, Kazakhstan
2034 Queenstown, New Zealand
2038 Lillehammer, Norway
2042 Anchorage, USA
2046 Canberra, Australia
2050 Quebec City, Canada

IOC list
Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Los Angeles
2036 Moscow Russia
2040 Bangkok, Thailand 
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Lima, Peru
2052 New York City, USA
2056 Perth, Australia
2060 Rio de Janerio, Brazi
2064 Toronto, Canada

My List
Commenwealth Games
2018 Gold Coast
2022 Toronto, Canada
2026 Singapore
2030 Nairobi, Kenya
2034 London, UK


----------



## swifty78

you are getting more retarded...


----------



## Mo Rush

I spoken to 292 IOC members and future IOC president Nawall Al Motorwiggle

2020: Cape Town
2024: Paris
2028: New York
2023: Delhi


----------



## RobH

Wow, the Indians invent a time machine? Clever people.


----------



## isaidso

lgm900 said:


> agree with you but instead of toronto winning, how about monterrey,mexico..
> vancouver 2010 then toronto?


The IOC doesn't seem to have a problem with awarding summer and winter Olympics to the same country close together: Lake Placid 1980, 4 years later Los Angeles 1984, 12 years later Atlanta 1996, 6 years later Salt Lake City; Cortina d'Ampezzo 1956, 4 years later Rome 1960; Tokyo 1960, 14 years later Sapporo 1972; Montréal 1976, 12 years later Calgary 1988.

I doubt the IOC would frown upon a Canadian bid to host the summer Olympics in 2020 after the winter Olympics in Vancouver 10 years prior.

I'd prefer a Toronto bid for 2024 or 2028 rather than 2020. Monterrey in 2020 would probably negate either of those bids though.


----------



## Abhishek901

Matthew Lowry said:


> I spoken to 85 members of the IOC at Vancover


Oh God hno:

Hey Matthew, we all agree with you. That's going to be the actual one. So, will you now stop spamming ?



Mo Rush said:


> I spoken to 292 IOC members and future IOC president Nawall Al Motorwiggle
> 
> 2020: Cape Town
> 2024: Paris
> 2028: New York
> *2023: Delhi*


Special Olympics for India ?


----------



## Abhishek901

I have spoken to all the past members (dead or alive) and all the future members (alive or yet to be born) of IOC and this is going to be the list:

2020 - Lowry's backyard
2024 - Lowry's bathroom
2028 - Lowry's bedroom while he is making love
2032 - Lowry's school


----------



## Lord David

For the last time, Canberra will never host a Winter Olympics! They don't need the large capacity indoor venues (yeah sure make most of them temporary) and more importantly, they don't have the mountain! Unless you want to develop or cap one at a cost of a couple of 100 million, sure, but the taxpayers wouldn't want to pay for it.


----------



## swifty78

lol his bedroom while he's having the best wank of his life


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Tokyo Planned olympic stadia. has a capacity of 100,000 but i think it;s need bigger for a city has 35million it should have a capacity of 160,000


----------



## Lord David

^^ Tokyo has 35 million? That's news to me! 

100,000 is fine, it doesn't need a 160,000 white elephant.


----------



## OtAkAw

Funny, stupid lists :lol:


----------



## lohxy

If KL hosts the 2020 Olympic, it only can held in the Bukit Jalil Complex that is usually built for Commenwealth because we shouldn't use too much money for the Olympic or we will face financial problem just like one of the Olympics (I forgot what city).


----------



## lukaszek89

Matthew, You should work for International Olympic Committee! :yes: :cheers:


----------



## Abhishek901

Matthew Lowry said:


> Tokyo Planned olympic stadia. has a capacity of 100,000 but i think it;s need bigger for a city has 35million it should have a capacity of 160,000


By that logic, China should have built a 500,000 capacity stadium because it is a nation of 1.3 billion.


----------



## RobH

Recently rebuffed in its attempt to hold the 2016 Summer Games in Chicago, the U.S. Olympic Committee does not plan to enter a U.S. city in the race for the 2020 Summer Games and remains uncertain about when it will next attempt to bring a Games to U.S. soil, USOC Chief Executive Scott Blackmun said Saturday morning. 

"The cold and hard reality is Chicago spent approximately $80 million on its bid," Blackmun said. "It's going to be difficult to get U.S. cities to continue to invest to that level unless they think they have a realistic chance of winning. The [International Olympic Committee] sent us a message, loud and clear, that they don't want the Games to be in the United States."

Blackmun also said, "Unless we get some signs from the IOC, I think it's highly unlikely we would mount a bid on our own initiative."

That would ensure at least 20 years between Olympics on home soil. The last U.S. Games took place in Salt Lake City in 2002....

The USOC already missed the deadline to enter a city in the field for the 2018 Winter Games; it would have to have a city ready by the next year if it wanted to contend for the 2020 Summer Games.

"There are a couple of cities interested in the Winter Games, I'm not aware of any cities pounding on the door about the Summer Games," Probst said.


----------



## geoone

^^Comes as no surprise, really. The USOC just needed to finally make it official.

Certainly does away (or should anyway) all the silly talk from cities (& their pom pom cheerleaders) like Birmingham, Minneapolis, Tulsa & others like them about wanting to mount a fruitless 'Olympic bid'.

The geopolitics just don't favor the U.S. at this time.


----------



## nomarandlee

RobH said:


> "The cold and hard reality is Chicago spent approximately $80 million on its bid," Blackmun said. "It's going to be difficult to get U.S. cities to continue to invest to that level unless they think they have a realistic chance of winning. The [International Olympic Committee] sent us a message, loud and clear, that they don't want the Games to be in the United States."
> .


I am sure the IOC will not appreciate being called out like that regardless if the allegation is true or not. Meh, oh well.


----------



## RobH

My thought as well. Very blunt analysis, and possibly an oversimplification. A shock first round exit, yes, but 2016 was about the IOC _wanting_ Rio more than it was about them _not wanting_ Chicago. That quote comes across as very defeatist and rather arrogant, as if they're the first city to have suffered a first round exit. They could've made this announcement in a different way.

Do we think this is the right interpretation? Is this over-simplifying things? Even if it is true, can it be extrapolated beyond the 2016 race (maybe the IOC didn't want the US for 2016 because the wanted Rio, but would be more open in future races)? Even if it can be extrapolated, is this a wise thing to come out and say so bluntly?

Lots of questions come from this quote. It's almost un-American in its attitude in some ways.


----------



## Abhishek901

I believe it has nothing to do with IOC "not favouring USA" but "favouring new frontiers". Even European cities lost in the race, so US can't say that. Somebody had to exit in the first round and it was Chicago, as simple as that. With many countries getting ready to host Olympics for the first time, it's obvious that IOC will prefer such countries over those which have hosted multiple times (and obviously the new frontiers have to prove themselves capable of hosting the event. Just being a new frontier won't suffice).


----------



## geoone

Could it be 'oversimplifying' the quote?

It certainly doesn't/didn't help that the 2 other cities in the race got much farther when it seemed that the geopolitical factors weren't in their favor at all. Perception is everything, & whether it's right or wrong, it's still there.


----------



## RobH

Well, they didn't get much further in any real sense. They'll be hosting just as many Olympics as Chicago in 2016. When I asked, is it oversimplifying things, I meant is it really the case the IOC don't want a US Olympics? The US' poor showing of votes could just as easily be put down to a collective belief that Chicago would pass the first round easily, for example. I think the truth of Chicago's exit is a messy one, just as most Olympic bid losses are.

Rio missed the shortlist in 2012 and won 2016. Moscow went out in the first round in 2012 and Russia went on to get the winter games in 2014. The UK had two Manchester bids and a Birmingham bid rejected prior to winning London 2012. Beijing lost out to Sydney for 2000. None of these countries, as far as I'm aware, came out and said after their defeats "the IOC isn't interested in a Games in our country". Quite the contrary.


----------



## geoone

Well, again, perception is everything.

Birmingham & Manchester aren't really global cities like London is, Moscow was expected to be out first for 2012, & Beijing lost to Sydney for 2000 by just a mere 2 votes. 

Had Chicago, for example, lost by 2 votes to Rio like Beijing did to Sydney, the 'perception' of the whole vote would've been very different & not appeared as 'defeatist & arrogant', & instead of the USOC saying that they're not going after 2020, we most likely be seeing the opposite & they'd be preparing for another bid instead.

Again, whether it's right or wrong, that perception of defeatist & arrogance is still there because of that first round exit, even though geopolitical, the odds were at least in favor of the American bid vs the other 2 remaining ones.


----------



## Mo Rush

I think its Mr. Bach who always tells the bidders that "there is no silver and bronze in this race"


----------



## nomarandlee

RobH said:


> My thought as well. Very blunt analysis, and possibly an oversimplification. A shock first round exit, yes, but 2016 was about the IOC _wanting_ Rio more than it was about them _not wanting_ Chicago. That quote comes across as very defeatist and rather arrogant, as if they're the first city to have suffered a first round exit. They could've made this announcement in a different way.
> Do we think this is the right interpretation? Is this over-simplifying things? Even if it is true, can it be extrapolated beyond the 2016 race (maybe the IOC didn't want the US for 2016 because the wanted Rio, but would be more open in future races)? Even if it can be extrapolated, is this a wise thing to come out and say so bluntly?
> Lots of questions come from this quote. It's almost un-American in its attitude in some ways.


Well, I think the 2016 race was most about wanting to go to Rio as opposed to denying Madrid/Chicago/Tokyo. I think it is more a case of the forth place finish despite what the USOC estimated was a very good and competitive bid. Was it Chicago's right to be second or third? No, especially given that Madrid and Tokyo are terrific cities who also had good bids but it was still nonetheless a surprise and interpretation that the rejection went beyond deficiencies in the bid and was denied substantially by politics.

I think in principle he is right though in not putting forth a bid. Until there is better relations between the USOC/IOC in tandem with the abhorrent cost of bids I think it is wise to not have US cities throwing tens of millions down the incinerator.


----------



## RobH

I think they're right in not putting forward a bid as well. I don't think relations between the US and the IOC are fantastic at the moment, and by questioning the quote I'm by no means saying everything is fine and that Chicago's exit was purely bad luck (although, as I've said, I think it's also more complex than saying the IOC doesn't want the US outright).

But I don't think calling out the IOC in the way he has is the best way to announce to that there'll be no bid.


----------



## geoone

> I think its Mr. Bach who always tells the bidders that "there is no silver and bronze in this race"


And Jacques Rogge said that Rio won solely on merit. Neither here nor there.

Athens was runner-up for 1996 & went on to win 2004. Beijing lost by 2 votes for 2000 & went on to win by a landslide the 2008 Games. Istanbul has always done poorly in the votes, & don't look like they're anywhere close to clinching it at the moment.

So Thomas Bach might want to reevaluate his analogy.


----------



## swifty78

Australia also lost out twice before Sydney.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Ive been studing about south Africa alot in the past 5days and i did not like the fact. Did you Know that 7.2million people in SA have Aids/ HIV thats 15% percent of the poulation and 24 million live in poverty thats 50% percent of the poulation. South Africa has a high rate of murders, assaults, rapes, and other crimes compared to most countries. Many emigrants from South Africa state that crime was a big factor in their decision to leave. South Africa also has a bad record for car hijackings when compared to industrialised countries largely associated with the lower rate of car ownership. One South African insurance company, Hollard Insurance, no longer insures Volkswagen Citi Golfs as they are one of the most frequently hijacked vehicles in South Africa. In some areas there are road signs that indicate a high car-jack zone.
According to a survey for the period 1998–2000 compiled by the United Nations, South Africa was ranked first for rapes per capita. One in three of the 4,000 women questioned by the Community of Information, Empowerment and Transparency said they had been raped in the past year. More than 25 per cent of South African men questioned in a survey published by the Medical Research Council (MRC) in June 2009 admitted to raping someone; of those, nearly half said they had raped more than one person. Three out of four who admitted rape attacked for the first time during their teens.
South Africa has some of the highest incidences of child and baby rape in the world.
Their HDI is 0.683 by 2028 it will be 0.760
Travel Warning.* DONT GO TO SOUTH AFRICA BY YOURSELF OR AT ALL PEOPLE WHO ARE GOING TO THE FIFA WORLD CUP THIS YEAR GET YOUR MONEY BACK NOW.*

IOC list from 2020 to 2044
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Moscow, Russia
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece

My list
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Moscow, Russia. Will host the 2018 Youth Summer Olympics
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Bangkok, Thailand. Will host the 2022 Youth Summer Olympics
2040 Nairobi, Kenya. 1st in Africa
2044 Athens, Greece


----------



## RobH

You'd better write FIFA a letter, quicksmart, and get them to change the 2010 host then!!


----------



## Lydon

LMAO :banana:

He's hit a new level of idiocy.

OMG I forgot to lock myself in my panic room, brb!


----------



## Abhishek901

He is eying the coveted "troll of the year" award.


----------



## Mo Rush

Matthew Lowry said:


> Travel Warning.* DONT GO TO SOUTH AFRICA BY YOURSELF OR AT ALL PEOPLE WHO ARE GOING TO THE FIFA WORLD CUP THIS YEAR GET YOUR MONEY BACK NOW.*


Oops. You forgot to warn the 9 million tourists who visited last year.

Better stop the 100+ internatinal conferences planned over the next few years too.

Oh wait, cancel the cricket world cup, rugby world cup, confederations cup and every other successful sporting event we've hosted.

I'll tolerate any list you have but if you're trying to start some random campaign against any country then its cheers for you.


----------



## swifty78

OMG Matthew you are getting worse each time you post something!!! Next thing you are gonna say is London can't host the games cos their roses aint red enough and Charles and Camilla's affair years ago will tarnish England's image....


----------



## 863552

He keeps trying to send me message saying he know where and when all the olympics are going to be help.


----------



## secondcity1

It's official. The U.S won't put forward a candidate city for the 2020 Olympics. Looks like the SOG will go back to Europe or Asia in 2020.


----------



## RobH

^^ Indeed, we were discussing this on the previous page till Matthew decided to rehijack the thread. I wouldn't necessarily rule out South Africa if the world cup is a massive succes this year either.


----------



## Lydon

^^ Secondcity, you know, there is more to the world than the U.S, Europe and Asia...


----------



## kerouac1848

I personally think SA has a great chance soon, but 2020 might be _too _soon for them. I know Durban has better weather, but Cape Town has the higher profile and we've seen how that works in a country's favour. IMO 2020 will go to Asia, although i really wouldn't be surprised if Madrid or Paris bid again and finally win.


----------



## soup or man

http://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/s...erica-not-put-forward-host-city-2020-olympics


> America not to put forward host city for 2020 Olympics
> THE USA will not be bidding for the 2020 Olympic Games after being snubbed twice in eight years by the International Olympic Committee.
> 
> Chicago's bid was the first to be eliminated in the 2016 voting in Copenhagen last October while New York was beaten by London for the 2012 Games.
> 
> With Chicago spending $80m (about £52m) on its bid as well pulling out all the stops with a guest appearance from President Barack Obama as voting was about to get underway, the US Olympic Committee (USOC) believe the IOC just do not want the Olympics to be held in the US.
> 
> "We don't have to look much further than what happened in the last two bid races," said USOC spokesman Patrick Sandusky.
> 
> "We have to focus our attention elsewhere. It may mean developing stronger relationships with the IOC or having time to do other things.
> 
> "At this time there's certainly no plans for 2020. Right now our focus is on other things, not just bidding."
> 
> Relations between the USOC and IOC have been strained in recent years over plans to restructure a television and sponsor contract between the two which is largely seen to be in America's favour.
> 
> At present, the USOC receives 12.75 percent of Olympic television rights fees and 20 percent of global marketing revenues - because of the involvement of US companies - in an open-ended contract.
> 
> The IOC generates more than half of its revenues from television rights and deals with the USA. These tend to be worth more than the rest of the world combined.
> 
> But the fact that the USOC receives a larger cut than the rest of the world put together is a sore point among IOC members and tensions spilled over when Chicago were the first bid to be eliminated last year.
> 
> "The cold and hard reality is Chicago spent approximately $80 million on its bid and it's going to be difficult to get U.S. cities to continue to invest to that level unless they think they have a realistic chance of winning," added USOC Chief Executive Scott Blackmun.
> 
> "The IOC sent us a message, loud and clear, that they don't want the Games to be in the United States.
> 
> "Unless we get some signs from the IOC, I think it's highly unlikely we would mount a bid on our own initiative."


I don't think the Olympics will return to the US at least until 2028.


----------



## RobH

What signs do we think they're hoping to get from the IOC?! All bids know the risks going in and Chicago wasn't the only city to lose last October. The fact that they went out first is by the by when you consider how strong the other losing bids were.

The 'problem' the US has, apart from strained relations with the IOC, is that all their bids rely heavily on private funding. If that evapourates because of a perceived feeling, rightly or wrongly, of being hard done by the IOC, then cities won't be able to afford to bid.

I really hope the US comes back into the fold for 2024. I supported Chicago for 2016 and would like to see another strong showing from the US.


----------



## 1772

Don't get your hopes up just because Brazil did it. 
They are one of the worlds fastest growing economies. SA is not.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I will love to see the Olympics in Los Angeles in 2032 theirs so many things to do.
and the Smog in LA will be gone by 2027.

Tourism

Due to L.A.'s stance as the "Entertainment Capital of the World", there is an abundance of attractions here. Consequently, the Greater L.A. Area is one of the most visited areas in the world. Here is a breakdown of some of its major attractions:
Theme parks
Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland Park

* Disneyland
* Disney's California Adventure
* Knott's Berry Farm
* Pacific Park
* Six Flags Magic Mountain
* Universal Studios Hollywood

Beaches
Laguna Beach coastline is popular for sunbathers

* Malibu
* Venice Beach
* Huntington Beach
* Laguna Beach
* Dana Point
* Sunset Beach
* Bolsa Chica State Beach
* Newport Beach
* Manhattan Beach
* Hermosa Beach
* Redondo Beach
* San Clemente
* Santa Monica

Shopping
Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills

* Americana at Brand
* Bella Terra
* Beverly Center
* The Block at Orange
* Cerritos Auto Square
* Cerritos Towne Center
* Downtown Disney
* Fashion Island
* Glendale Galleria
* The Grove at Farmer's Market
* Hollywood and Highland
* Irvine Spectrum Center
* Los Cerritos Center
* Old Pasadena
* Ontario Mills
* Paseo Colorado
* Rodeo Drive
* South Coast Plaza
* Third Street Promenade
* Universal CityWalk
* Valencia Town Center
* Victoria Gardens
* Westfield Century City
* Westfield MainPlace
* Westfield Santa Anita
* Westfield Topanga
* Westside Pavilion

Motion picture studios
Warner Brothers Studios in the San Fernando Valley

* CBS Television City
* CBS Studio Center
* CBS Columbia Square
* Charlie Chaplin Studios
* Ren-Mar Studios
* Paramount Studios
* NBC Studios
* Walt Disney Studios
* Golden Oak Ranch
* Hollywood Center Studios
* Universal Studios
* The Prospect Studios
* Metromedia Square
* Santa Clarita Studios
* Nestor Studios
* 20th Century Fox
* Sony Pictures Entertainment
* Fox Television Center
* Nickelodeon Animation Studios
* Sunset Gower Studios
* Downey Studios
* Warner Brothers Studios

Waterparks

* Raging Waters
* Knott's Soak City USA
* Six Flags Hurricane Harbor
* Wild Rivers

Zoos and aquariums
Los Angeles Zoo

* Los Angeles Zoo
* Santa Ana Zoo
* Aquarium of the Pacific

Nightlife

* Hollywood
* West Hollywood
* Sunset Strip
* Santa Monica
* Huntington Beach

Museums

See also, Los Angeles City Museums
The Getty Center sits on a hill overlooking Los Angeles

* Bowers Museum
* Heritage Square Museum
* California Science Center
* Discovery Science Center
* Getty Center
* Getty Villa
* Griffith Observatory
* Huntington Library
* La Brea Tar Pits
* Los Angeles County Museum of Art
* Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County
* Norton Simon Museum
* Kidspace Children's Museum
* Museum of Contemporary Art, Los Angeles
* Museum of Latin American Art
* Museum of Tolerance
* Petersen Automotive Museum
* Toyota USA Automobile Museum

Presidential Museums

* Richard Nixon Presidential Library and Museum. Richard Nixon open the 1960 winter olympics in Squaw Valley
* Ronald Reagan Presidential Library. Ronald Reagan My Fav US President and He open the 1984 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles.

Other

* Queen Mary
* Mission Inn


----------



## Lydon

1772 said:


> Don't get your hopes up just because Brazil did it.
> They are one of the worlds fastest growing economies. SA is not.


South Africa is classified as one of the world's emerging markets, along with India, Brazil etc. despite economic size and growth being smaller than the two countries in question.


Regardless, if the necessary infrastructure is there, the international appeal value, the bid is well-supported bid and it is combined with the fact that an African Olympics would be a first, a great African bid could very well win it.

I mean if Cape Town came third back for our 2004 Olympic bid with pre-World Cup infrastructure, by building on that legacy we'd have a pretty good chance of clinging it.


----------



## Abhishek901

1772 said:


> Don't get your hopes up just because Brazil did it.
> They are one of the worlds fastest growing economies. SA is not.


These days SA is being counted along with BRIC nations. It is also a growing economy with good infrastructure. Anyways even Brazil is not witnessing exceptional growth rates, it's a clear outlier in BRIC. If Brazil can do it, then SA can also do it in near future.


----------



## Mo Rush

London is preparing for the Games during a recession, lets not get all high and mighty with our "growing economies".


----------



## RobH

The point isn't whether an economy is growing or not, but whether it's capable or not. The UK economy until recently has been shrinking but it's shrinking from a high base and is one of the biggest in the world so the Olympics are easily doable. Whereas Mongolia has a 9% growth rate, one of the highest in the world but you wouldn't dream of sending the Games there!

If South Africa pull off a great world cup and put together a satisfactory bid that may well be good enough, as Rio proved. Or it may not be. It all depends whether the IOC are willing to risk two new frontiers in a row or not.

It's a weird situation actually. If they are enamoured by the idea of Africa a less than excellent bid may be good enough for South Africa to win. If two new frontiers in a row is seen as too big a risk, even a technically outstanding bid mightn't be good enough, however.


----------



## Mo Rush

and...the spending to prepare for the Games has been a boost for the UK during these tough economic times.


----------



## RobH

Yes, that's certainly arguable, though I doubt if we'd _bid_ during a recession that argument would have done down too well with the IOC  And it's not as though it hasn't brought problems for London either; the village which during the bid was to be 100% privately funded is now 100% publically funded.

The Chicago bid, of course, was rejected during the recession in the US, and that could've been a factor in their defeat. The huge government guarantees offered by Rio only compounded the fact that private funding, relied upon by Chicago, was a more risky option than usual for a US bid because of the economic climate.

London and Vancouver were preparing and hosting in the global recession, and Chicago and Rio were bidding during it. The economic climate arguably had an impact on all four's fortunes. The 2020 race and the cities involved in it really oughtn't be affected however. The host won't be chosen till 2013, and by then we should be well out of the recession.


----------



## TEBC

Los Angeles again would be so boring!!

For me, the olympics must go in the future for those cities:

Cape Town
Istanbul
Toronto
Buenos Aires
San Francisco
Budapest
Cairo


----------



## TEBC

Abhishek901 said:


> These days SA is being counted along with BRIC nations. It is also a growing economy with good infrastructure. Anyways even *Brazil is not witnessing exceptional growth rates*, it's a clear outlier in BRIC. If Brazil can do it, then SA can also do it in near future.


Simply because Brazil already industrialized since 80s, when China and India had an economy based in agriculture.


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH said:


> The host won't be chosen till 2013, and by then *we should be well out of the recession*.


We hope.

It does give more meaning to the government guarantees the IOC requires.

I've forgotten if the IOC requires government to underwrite shortfalls on the OV? or if it only applies to the OCOG budget.


----------



## geoone

> What signs do we think they're hoping to get from the IOC?!


Perhaps the same kind of signs that Beijing got, by His Excellency himself, after their 2000 loss. :tongue2:


----------



## desertpunk

I hope the IOC is paying close attention to what the USOC is saying. Billions in endorsements, TV contracts and other revenue comes from the US participation in the games. The IOC can make some of it up elsewhere but why say no to the low-hanging fruit? There has to be a way around governments that won't guarantee Olympic funding...


----------



## nomarandlee

RobH said:


> What signs do we think they're hoping to get from the IOC?! All bids know the risks going in and Chicago wasn't the only city to lose last October. The fact that they went out first is by the by when you consider how strong the other losing bids were.
> 
> The 'problem' the US has, apart from strained relations with the IOC, is that all their bids rely heavily on private funding. If that evapourates because of a perceived feeling, rightly or wrongly, of being hard done by the IOC, then cities won't be able to afford to bid.
> 
> I really hope the US comes back into the fold for 2024. I supported Chicago for 2016 and would like to see another strong showing from the US.


Perhaps the USOC heads are concluding it is largely geo-political or internal Olympic politics because they are not really being told by the IOC a real identifiable reason of what exactly was deficient in the bid that can be pointed to as a defacto reason for failure. If it was for example a lackluster presentation, lack of legacy venues, not NYC, USOC-IOC relations, or too dependant on private entities etc. it hasn't been singled out as the reason. Perhaps it wasn't any primary reason at all and was an accumulation of a variable cross section of small deficiencies that can't be pinpointed. 

Or perhaps they playing the victim in order to mask their own failings (if so a rather bad move) and they have been told a concrete reason(s) why the bid they put forth was so unexpectedly unchallenging. No reasons really have leaked though publicly like you think they would if people in the know were told so and I'm guessing there has been plenty of prodding to figure out in what precise ways the bid wasn't deemed to match up among the voters. 

If the reason isn't really being substantively explained internally I could see how it could result in a looking at the political angle for a explanation.


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> Los Angeles again would be so boring!!
> 
> For me, the olympics must go in the future for those cities:
> 
> Cape Town
> Istanbul
> Toronto
> Buenos Aires
> San Francisco
> Budapest
> Cairo


I would agree that I would like to see a Cape Town, Istanbul, San Fran, and Buenos Aires games within my lifetime. 

Cairo, Toronto, and Budapest not so much (though I wouldn't be against any of those hosting by any measure).


----------



## 863552

I'd love to see the games in Morrocco. It'd be more interesting than SA tbh.


----------



## www.sercan.de

I've just read on german teletext that Madrid will bid for 200 or 2024


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I think done the final maths and tall to 93 IOCmembers and 45 IOC staff
Cape Town need to get rid of the townships, have better transport and better airport and More theme and water parks to get the young people age 10 to 25 to go their
and Cape Town is getting safer but sill long way to go and i got a friend in cape town and he says africa still got a long way to go 2020s he said lit bit to soon for africa by by 2036 it will be in Cape Town, South Africa 1st in africa

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Cape Town, South Africa
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece


----------



## Lydon

Matthew Lowry said:


> Cape Town need to get rid of the townships, have better transport and better airport and More theme and water parks to get the young people age 10 to 25 to go their
> and Cape Town is getting safer but sill long way to go and i got a friend in cape town and he says africa still got a long way to go 2020s he said lit bit to soon for africa by by 2036 it will be in Cape Town, South Africa 1st in africa


Ignorance is bliss :lol:


----------



## Mo Rush

Matthew Lowry said:


> 1. Cape Town need to get rid of the townships
> 
> 2. have better transport and
> 3. better airport and
> 4. More theme and water parks


Not sure why I'm bothering...

1. Cape Town: Urban Renewal Programme
# Central Cape Town Renewal 
Upgrading all informal settlements

2. R14 billion investment due to 2010
#Cape Town IRT System : http://www.capetown.gov.za/EN/IRT/Pages/Gallery.aspx
#Cape Town Station Redevelopment 
Cape Town - Public Transport
Cape Town - Road Developments 
#City Wide NMT Projects - Cape Town
#Cape Town Transport Management Centre - 6F - Goodwood
#Cape Town Harbour - Port Expansion
#Public Transport Shared Services Centre - 7F - Cape Town

3. Airport Capacity now doubled, new private airport complete (several awards for Best Airport in Africa)
#Cape Town International Airport - 2010 Expansion 
#ExecuJet Private Airport - Cape Town

4. Major theme park already in existence, City welcomes 1.7 million tourists annually
*Ratanga Junction | Function Venues | Theme Park*


#V&A Waterfront Updates


----------



## emrearas

2020 Istanbul / Cape Town
2024 Cape Town / Istanbul

if IOC gonna choose again once hosted city again.. i become more curious about their "universal olympic spirit"


----------



## geoone

> I'd love to see the games in Morrocco. It'd be more interesting than SA tbh.


Not really. If it was Egypt, yeah. That would be amazing. But Morocco? Nah. South Africa would also be amazing, tbh.


----------



## Abhishek901

Mo Rush said:


> Not sure why I'm bothering...


He got you trapped in his BS :lol:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Is this more real list
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Cape Town, South Africa
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Dubai, UAE
2052 New York City
2056 Rio de Janerio, Brazil
2060 Perth, Australia


----------



## lukaszek89

Athens had 2004, Australia in 2000. Only in Europe there is plenty cities like Athens that want to host Olimpics... jeez... :doh:


----------



## Chimbanha

Matthew Lowry said:


> Is this more real list
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Rome, Italy
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2044 Athens, Greece
> 2048 Dubai, UAE
> 2052 New York City
> 2056 Rio de Janerio, Brazil
> 2060 Perth, Australia


No, it isn't. Please give up on Brisbane, Perth and Bangkoc, not gonna happen. The IOC is not obligued to come back to Athens every 50 years.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Cape Town, South Africa
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Dubai, UAE
2044 Toronto, Canada
2048 Moscow, Russia
2052 New York City, USA
2056 Melbonrne, Australia
2060 Rio de Janerio, Brazil

To come to think about Perth, Western Australia, Australia is a very very very boring city it like liveing in a contry town NOTHEN TO DO IN PERTH. BRISBANE, SYDNEY AND MELBOUNRNE IS NICE and Perth is to Hot.


----------



## Walbanger

^Hey! you can only bad mouth Perth if you come from Perth

But seriously Perth's a little too layed back for the fast paced excitment many are accustomed too. It's slowly changing but the old brigade is still pretty strong but they will be long dead by the time the city looks into host an Olympics. It's a wealthy growing city with much potential rather than being ruined.

...but yeah, its pretty suburban and boring, nothing a few roits and murders won't fix


----------



## dysan1

this matthew lowry fellow changes his list everytime he takes a pee...


----------



## swifty78

yeah he does and they get more unrealistic too


----------



## Lord David

Matthew Lowry said:


> This was my best list
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Rome, Italy
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia
> 2032 Los Angeles, United States
> 2036 Moscow, Russia
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2044 Athens, Greece
> 2048 Lima, Peru
> 2052 New York City, United States
> 2056 Melbourne, Australia
> *2060 Spain*


Ok, there you finally did it. You managed to make a country host, not just one of it's cities, but the entire country!


----------



## Sylver

Kraków is planning on bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics. They made a site and are collecting signatures to be handed over to the Polish Olympic Comittee.

http://www.krakow2020.pl/


----------



## Athinaios

^^
That would be interesting  IMO Krakow is actually more recognizable city than Warsaw, of course is more beautiful than our capital city  and don't forget it has a large amount of hotels but I don't know nothing about the venues.... Im wondering where they would build the olympic stadium...anyway seems very promising bid if Krakow will decide. According to this articles if Krakow won't get summer olympics they want to bid for winter olympics. Tatra Mountains are just 100 km away (approximately). I think they should focus on summer olympics tho.


----------



## girlicious_likeme

Matthew Lowry said:


> Queensland Sports and Athletics Centre NO ROOM IDIOT Lord David. Do you use google earth it's right next to Kuraby Cemetery. the olympic park will be in Rocklea
> 
> and this is more real list
> 2020 Toronto, Canada. north america turn last time that Continent host a olympics was in 1996 in atlanta
> 2024 Tokyo, Japan 60 years anver
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia 240th year of australia
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Rome, Italy Europe needs some time off IOC says for summer winter in europe 2014, 2018 and 2030
> 2040 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2044 Moscow, Russia
> 2048 Seoul, South Korea
> 2052 New York City, USA
> 2056 Melbourne, Australia
> 2060 Rio de Janerio, Brazil
> 2064 Berlin, Germany
> 2068 Guadalajara, Mexico
> 2072 Mumbai, India



^^

I love the 2020 host city!


----------



## geoone

> I definitely tend to agree with your conclusion, I was just wondering if it had ever been explicitly said either overtly or behind the scenes.


Yes, it was definitely stated by the IOC to the BOA several years ago that only London stood the best chance of any British city. 

These are the only articles I could find at this time with any mention of that, considering that IOC message was given about 7-8 years ago when the BOA was preparing for their next bid (London 2012).

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/olympics/olympics-2012-the-final-countdown-752472.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/article-131271/Forget-London-best-Olympic-bet.html

So that does strongly suggest to deliver the message that the IOC is mainly interested in the premier cities of respective countries. And that's even more attested by the number of miserably failed bids by other countries putting forth their less than mediocre cities, i.e. Leipzig, Seville & Lille, versus actual gigantic winners in comparison like Beijing, London & Rio. Not to mention the other mammoth cities that have made it to IOC finalist stage like Paris, New York, Moscow & Tokyo.


----------



## Gatsby

Sylver said:


> Kraków is planning on bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics. They made a site and are collecting signatures to be handed over to the Polish Olympic Comittee.
> 
> http://www.krakow2020.pl/


bidding for 2018 or 2022 Winter Olympics in Krakow-Zakopane or a joint bid with Slovakia (Zakopane-Poprad) is MUCH more plausible... 

and it is somehow a foregone conclusion that if Summer Olympics happen to be in Poland, Warsaw will be the venue...but I don't think it will be any time soon...


----------



## Lord David

Sylver said:


> Kraków is planning on bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics. They made a site and are collecting signatures to be handed over to the Polish Olympic Comittee.
> 
> http://www.krakow2020.pl/


They should probably bid for a Winter Games, as Zakopane is nearby, I'd always expect the capital Warsaw to be Poland's first Summer Olympics city.


----------



## Abhishek901

swifty78 said:


> Matthew if you were any more full of shit you'd come with ya own sewerage system....
> and haha at the surname Dikshit


It is pronounced with soft D and T, not like how it's written 



Matthew Lowry said:


> Queensland Sports and Athletics Centre NO ROOM IDIOT Lord David.


You are calling others an idiot !! I mean, *YOU* !!


----------



## Sylver

Lord David said:


> They should probably bid for a Winter Games, as Zakopane is nearby, I'd always expect the capital Warsaw to be Poland's first Summer Olympics city.


I was thinking the same thing. Warsaw should bid for the summer games while Kraków should try bidding for the winter games.


----------



## swifty78

Yes Poland should attempt to get a games summer or winter


----------



## Lord David

^^ Again with Brisbane they are not going to host! Even if they do bid, they will not win. Rio won't have it again in 2064, and Athens 2044 is just ridiculous. 

Another Barcelona before a Madrid? Unlikely.

Lima, Peru? Now who's talking silliness?


----------



## swifty78

Lord are you referring to Matthew or me with Brisbane??? As much as I would love to see them in Brisbane Im at least realistic to know that it will be a very very slim chance it'll ever happen


----------



## Lord David

swifty78 said:


> Lord are you referring to Matthew or me with Brisbane??? As much as I would love to see them in Brisbane Im at least realistic to know that it will be a very very slim chance it'll ever happen


Hmm... Matt's post seems to be removed, good riddance!


----------



## swifty78

Australian Olympic Committee Opts Out Of Olympic 2024 Bid
Sunday, January 18, 2009 12:44pm EST GB Staff 
Font size: 

There are reports that Australian Olympic Committee head John Coates has ruled out Melbourne or Brisbane bidding for the 2024 Summer Olympic Games. Coates confirmed he had spoken to Sir Rod Eddington and Queensland Premier Anna Bligh about interest held by both cities in hosting the Games, but said 2024 was not an option. 
He told SEN Radio Sunday, "a bid can't go forward unless the Australian Olympic Committee agrees. I don't think we would agree to 2024. I just don't think that that's realistic. We'd be wasting government's money".

Coates said Olympic bids cost about $75 million to run and billions more to stage, and any Australian state or territory with that kind of money should instead invest in preparing athletes for upcoming Olympics. 

He added, "this is not a matter that is a priority for the Olympic committee. It is not a matter that, other than me reporting on my conversations with the Queensland Government and with Rod Eddington, is going any further that that with us".

It appears according to Coates that Brisbane would be more likely to be the next Australian city to bid for a Games because historically when countries bid, a city that has not hosted the Games before is favoured. But if Brisbane did not proceed with a bid, Melbourne would be the most likely contender, Coates said.

He added the next time the country bids for an Olympic Games is likely to be in the latter half of the 2020s, 2030s or beyond.

Meanwhile the Daily reports Queensland is focused on securing a Commonwealth Games ahead of an Olympic Games, according to Treasurer Andrew Fraser. He told reporters Sunday, "I think many people regard the (1982) Commonwealth Games that were in Brisbane as a seminal moment in the development of the city. As a government we've said we're interested in looking at a Commonwealth Games bid for the Gold Coast, that's our focus for the moment,. He added that Brisbane would host a better Olympic Games than Melbourne - "without a doubt".


----------



## swifty78

Found this ages ago ^^


----------



## Lord David

Brisbane, a better host for the Olympics than Melbourne? 

What with close to 50% (Ok, might be less) of the venues needing to be built (Even if most are temporary arenas)?
And what about the problem of transport? Melbourne has a centralized network that only needs upgrades, not necessarily the need to build a whole new rail network or subway.

Melbourne also has recent experience what with the Commonwealth Games, the 2007 Aquatics Championships, and the 2013 Cycling Championships, as well as numerous other sporting events.

The only problem for Melbourne is availability of the MCG for September/October.
But that will be solved by moving the AFL calendar a few weeks early and hosting the Grand Final in mid August. 


I wouldn't be surprised in a future Brisbane Olympic bid, if they propose say some State or National sports complex, with several interconnected arenas for most of the indoor sports. One would definitely expect a new aquatics center and a main city arena.
The problem still lies with public transport, the only solution I currently see is a subway network of 2 or more lines, supporting the existing light rail. A first for Australia no doubt.


----------



## Eddard Stark

Somebody shall tell both Australian and Canadians that they will not have SOG in their countries for a very very long time.

Australia because - even if it is a fairly small country in terms of population - it had the ones of 2000. Before SOG ever go back to Australia at least 50 years will have to elapse

Canada because it had this - disastrous - WOG and it is too a fairly small country. The record of olympic games in Canada is not crystal clear, surely it will not be considered for games for years and decades to come

Enough said

Let's get serious and talk about the REAL countries which may get 2020 and the next games


----------



## RobH

The Winter Games were not disastrous; on the whole I thought they were pretty good. But I do tend to think both Australia and Canada should not think about bidding again until after 2028. Besides which, I don't think they are thinking about it. Canada is concentrating on the PanAms in 2015, and Australia is pushing hard for the world cup.


----------



## the spliff fairy

London site at the mo - the Park alone will be larger than Central Park in NYC. Its the second most expensive Games ever
(after Beijing's $44 billion), the latest estimates in real cost to be nearly $30 billion. Right alongside the Games site 
(and not included in the cost) is basically a new CBD being built, and an international transport terminus/ interchange,
coupled with a whole overrun of the London transport network ($15 billion investment programme).
On top of that and entirely separate from the Olympics is of course the $24 billion west to east Crossrail, currently u/c and 
opening a year after the Games.

Basically the Games is being seen as the kickstart to a giant rengineering of the city to face East rather than west as the 
population booms, and over the decades grows out to the Thames Estuary - thats $250 billion slated in public works alone over
the past decade and for the following years, much of it for that growth. The city is growing at terrific rates now, as fast as in
Victorian times, when it went from 1 million in 1800 to over 6 million a century later. Its a huge but exciting headache for the 
govt,and very pricey one too.


----------



## Mo Rush

Mr.Underground said:


> Ok, could you make a list of permanet venues and transport that Olympic games will gift to London?
> 
> I'm very interested to know what London is realizing in transport field for 2012. Let it me know. I'm curiouse.
> 
> And about area I know is the biggest olympic park never realized before. But the main venues, the olimpyc stadium is temporary, and bsketball arena too. And do you compare the quality of Beijing and Sydney venues to London ones. But this is an opinion only.
> 
> Let me know what London is realizing for transport for Olympic games.


As before, do some reading...lots of reading. Ever heard the term "white elephant". Like the Birds Nest.


----------



## Eddard Stark

RobH said:


> You clearly have very little idea of what London is doing then. Do some reading. :lol:
> 
> 
> Here's a hint though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This* is the area of London being redeveloped with new parkland, transport links including an international railway terminus, roads, waterways, thousands of news homes, a new school, new media facilities etc. not to mention a world class athletics stadium, velodrome, Zaha Hadid Aquatics centre, basketball arena, handball arena. Most of which is happening because of London 2012!
> 
> Still too small for your liking? Not enough regeneration going on to make you happy?
> 
> You can judge an Olympic's success as a spectator on regeneration rather than sporting success if you like (though that's a little weird in my opinion), but if you're going to do so, at least get your facts right. London's leaving behind one of the biggest Olympic legacies ever, transforming a HUGE area of the city in what is now the biggest construction site in Europe.


I find London's plan very grand. I do not think moreover that there have to be transport improvements to make great olympic games.

And I also think we shall evaluate AFTER the event. So MrU, let's be more diplomatic about this


----------



## Eddard Stark

Mo Rush said:


> huh? When has South Africa ever produced an "unprofessional" bid for any sporting event?
> 
> Even Cape Town's bid for the 2004 Games back in 1997 was of a very high quality, as highlighted by the IOC in its evaluation report.
> 
> Do remember that Cape Town was shortlisted ahead of Rio and Istanbul during the 2004 Olympic bid, based on merit.


you also know the word "possible" I assume.

I am saying that playing against it may be a unprofessional bid from a country that never won it. But that is only a possibility

If Capetown presents a very strong bid with no problems than it has very good chance of winning, as I wrote. You may have noticed I place it secondo only to Istanbul as likely winner


----------



## Eddard Stark

the spliff fairy said:


> London site at the mo - the park alone is larger than Central park in NYC.
> Its the seoncd most expensive Games ever (after Beijing's). Right alongside
> the Games site (and not included in the cost) is basically a new CBD being built,
> and an international transport terminus/ interchange:


truly impressive. Two tumbs up


----------



## Mr.Underground

Mo Rush said:


> As before, do some reading...lots of reading. Ever heard the term "white elephant". Like the Birds Nest.


Yes. They have to host opera (incredibile for a stadium) also, in Bird's nest to pay the high costs.

I know, I know.

I know that velodrome costs 1 milion of € and is under used...


----------



## Mr.Underground

Eddard Stark said:


> I find London's plan very grand. I do not think moreover that there have to be transport improvements to make great olympic games.
> 
> And I also think we shall evaluate AFTER the event. So MrU, let's be more diplomatic about this


But you see BEFORE what London is realizing for 2012 about the transport. It is simple, download the bid book and read.

Beijing opened a lot of kms of metro and an olympic line, Athens a metro to airport (line 3) and renovation of line 1 to Piraeus, Turin realized its first line, and London. Crossrail will be ready for 2017 and is a project not linked to Olimpuc Games.

And btw is curiouse that we live 500 m. far and we speake in a language spoken 1500 km far from us. :lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy

London Underground already has the world's longest system - it doesnt need expansion like other cities, but they are still building one new line for the Games (which will be converted and incorporated into the new London Overground system). However reengineering the underground network to handle increased capacity alone is costing $7.6 billion, and part of a $15 billion investment programme for the transport by 2012. By then underground capacity will be able to handle 30% more, to nearly 1.4 billion passengers a year. 

Neither do these include the new international rail link to the Games, which has cost $7.9 billion, but was privately funded.


----------



## the spliff fairy

For infrastructure alone, in the lead up to the Games London has so far completed:

1. a new $8.6 billion airport terminal doubling the size of the world busiest international airport, and largened the city's lead as the the worlds busiest airhub (140 million passengers p/a), alongside most internationally visited city.

2. Completed the $7.9 billion Channel Tunnel Rail Link to the Games site, alongside a new $1.5 billion terminal - total HSR development cost so far $10.9 billion.

3. DLR (light rail) refurb and extension to increase line usage to 80 million

4. Created the new London Overground network (Games site is at the start, in Stratford):










5. Expanded Stansted Airport from 15 million capacity to 25 million this year (and given the green light for further expansion to 35 million).

6. Opened its $1.2 billion 90,000 capacity New Wembley stadium where the soccer will be held. It joined new stadiums of 60,000 (Emirates), 80,000 (Twickenham) and 80,000 (Ascot).

7. Totally rejuvenated all major streets, tube stations, parks, museums and attractions at untold cost, in hundreds of separate projects.

8. Tore down and regenerated each of the most notorious estates in the city (Kidbrooke, Ferrier, Aylesbury, North Peckham), at $7.5 billion cost. The last, Elephant and Castle is currently undergoing a $2.3 billion masterplanning.

8. Built and added thousands of extra hotel rooms every year, with a total of 13,300 extra by 2012 (total number of hotel rooms by then 123,000).

^The thing is none of this counts as Olympic development.


----------



## Looking/Up

Eddard_Stark, your contempt for the Vancouver WOG is astonishing. You may not have enjoyed it, but MANY people did:

Some Examples from media outlets around the world:



> "In the end, these games became a testament to the resilience of both the Canadian and the Olympic spirit. A devastating athlete tragedy, diabolical weather that threatened the mountain events and early organisational glitches failed to stamp out the enthusiasm of the happy masses who thronged the streets of Vancouver, creating a carnival atmosphere that had not been seen in an Olympic city since Sydney in 2000."


( http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...livers-salvation/story-fn4vwn8v-1225835815028 )



> Let me clarify that question a little. In many ways there are always two parallel Olympics which take place - the one that viewers around the world watch on TV, and the one that spectators come to a city to enjoy in person.
> 
> For example, the Beijing Olympics were considered to be a great success by the international television audience, whereas many people who witnessed the Games at first hand complained about the lack of atmosphere in the Chinese capital.
> I was in Beijing, and I can assure you that you simply cannot compare the spectator experience there with the one here in Vancouver. Vancouver wins hands down.
> 
> In Beijing there was little buzz around the city. Yes, they were a fantastic Games in terms of quality of venues and competition, but not in terms of the amount of fun that people were having. Here the street party began on the opening night and it shows no signs of coming to an end just yet.
> 
> One senior official from London 2012, who's been in Vancouver, told me that she's learned more from five days in Canada than she had from three weeks in China. That's because, in terms of spectator experience, London will be looking to follow the Vancouver model.
> 
> ...
> And how about this for a compliment from a man who really should know what he's talking about? *The IOC president Jacques Rogge told me in an interview (which you can watch here) that the people of Vancouver had "embraced the Olympic Games like no other city in the world before".*


( http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/jamespearce/2010/02/worst_ever_these_olympics_may.html )



> The large, celebrative crowds downtown were more remindful of the Summer Games than the Winter Games. And they set Olympic records for patience, waiting in line for hours to buy exotic hot dogs and souvenir mittens.
> 
> ...


( http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/sports/olympics/28longman.html )



> Coe, the London 2012 chairman, says he is keeping a watchful eye over Vancouver's efforts, and believes the Canadians have done an excellent job so far. "I haven't read any media while I have been here because I have been here with our observation teams and secondees, but what I witness here is that the stadiums are full, the seats are full of passionate fans, the streets are busy and there's a lot going on," he said.


( http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/feb/18/sebastian-coe-winter-olympics )



> Winter Olympics 2010: London must try to capture Vancouver Games magic


( http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ust-try-to-capture-Vancouver-Games-magic.html )


Furthermore, take a brief look through newspapers, flickr, or google images, and you'll be bound to find pictures of the hundreds of thousands of people that took the streets, bars, and restaurants night after night enjoying the parties and concerts.


----------



## Looking/Up

Anyway, I don't think Toronto will manage a 2020, bid, more likely 2028.


----------



## Lord David

Toronto 2020 is too soon. Especially since you are effectively proposing using some venues from the 2015 Pan American Games which aren't even hosted yet.

Let Quebec City have it's 2022 bid and if that fails, then a 2024 Toronto bid. It happened for Toronto 2008/Vancouver 2010, so why not be fair and do it again?


----------



## geoone

Lord David said:


> Brisbane, a better host for the Olympics than Melbourne?
> 
> What with close to 50% (Ok, might be less) of the venues needing to be built (Even if most are temporary arenas)?
> And what about the problem of transport? Melbourne has a centralized network that only needs upgrades, not necessarily the need to build a whole new rail network or subway.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised in a future Brisbane Olympic bid, if they propose say some State or National sports complex, with several interconnected arenas for most of the indoor sports. One would definitely expect a new aquatics center and a main city arena.
> The problem still lies with public transport, the only solution I currently see is a subway network of 2 or more lines, supporting the existing light rail. A first for Australia no doubt.


It's not like Australia is hosting again anytime soon, anyway. So why disqualify Brisbane for a "future" Olympic bid because it lacks facilities & transport 'today'. 

Brisbane could look very, very different 20-30 years from now (when another Australian Olympics could very well likely be due) than it does now. The city is growing, & thus seemingly makes it Australia's next logical choice.

The complete overhaul in public transport & venues that would be needed to be done in Brisbane could be the legacy aspect (which the IOC loves to associate itself with) as part of the bid, like Beijing's. If anything, Melbourne should be the back up bid if a future Brisbane bid doesn't nicely flourish.


----------



## Lord David

I think Melbourne should go first due to the fact that we're close to ready and that Brisbane got to go first when we decided to bid again for the 90's.

And we can disqualify Brisbane because it's bid during the latter 2020's will have had some transportation improvements, but no say, subway system or something like that that would be vital for an Olympics.


----------



## geoone

Yeah, Melbourne did bid back in the 90's but they lost nonetheless, finishing way back in 4th place in the '96 vote. Besides, again, Brisbane, nor Australia for that matter, ain't gonna be seeing no Olympics in the latter 2020's anyway. 

The earliest Australia could realistically have a shot is somewhere along the late 2030's/early 2040's. And by then, Brisbane's landscape would be very, very different.


----------



## Sportsfan

That is so ignorant - Sydney does NOT have a major subway network and it hosted an outstanding Olympic Games so it is doable.

Plus, Melbourne will only want to host an Olympic Games in March along with everything else they host and the IOC will never allow that. Melbourne would not need to build many new venues, I grant you, but the IOC, while mindful of costs, always wants to see an Olympic host USE the Olympic Games to build its sports infrastructure, if recent history is anything to go by. Brisbane, while not completely lacking sports facilities, will still have to build alot more stuff.


----------



## geoone

^^ Precisely. 

That is where the legacy aspect comes into play that the IOC loves so much. 

And besides, by the time Australia comes around due for a Games again, Melbourne's facilities would be old & dated anyway. The IOC doesn't like drab.


----------



## Lord David

Sportsfan said:


> That is so ignorant - Sydney does NOT have a major subway network and it hosted an outstanding Olympic Games so it is doable.
> 
> Plus, Melbourne will only want to host an Olympic Games in March along with everything else they host and the IOC will never allow that. Melbourne would not need to build many new venues, I grant you, but the IOC, while mindful of costs, always wants to see an Olympic host USE the Olympic Games to build its sports infrastructure, if recent history is anything to go by. Brisbane, while not completely lacking sports facilities, will still have to build alot more stuff.


It extended it's light rail which was sufficient.

Look at Brisbane, it has light rail yes, but due to the development in the suburbs south (primarily where the Griffith University and Queensland Sports and Athletics Centre is (which is the likely choice for the Olympic Park and Athlete's Village)), it is difficult to provide some rail infrastructure development there.
Which is why I can only see a subway line or 2 being implemented in preparation for an Olympics (unless you really think buses will handle it all (or if existing infrastructure will be cleared to extend the rail network)).


Melbourne won't host in March, that was just the suitable date for the Commonwealth Games, it will be mid September/early October for sure.


----------



## Lord David

geoone said:


> ^^ Precisely.
> 
> That is where the legacy aspect comes into play that the IOC loves so much.
> 
> And besides, by the time Australia comes around due for a Games again, Melbourne's facilities would be old & dated anyway. The IOC doesn't like drab.


And what about Brisbane? Will it build a new velodrome? Nope, it will just expand and roof Chandler Velodrome.

And what about a new Olympic Stadium? They're most likely to demolish much of the existing "temporary" stands and leave the original one, whilst rebuilding the whole stadium to at least 80,000.

Then you got the Brisbane Entertainment Centre, which is usable as is, only needing say an adjacent or nearby new 20,000 seater or so arena to compliment it.

Talk about old and dated? There's plenty of cities that use old and dated venues in their bid because it's readily available, only needs refurbishment and costs much cheaper to renovate/upgrade then building a new venue in scratch. Just look at Vancouver's Pacific Coliseum, they decided to use it because it was readily available, only needed renovations and was much cheaper then building a new venue for short track/figure skating.
Brisbane and Melbourne will do the same for their bids.


----------



## swifty78

^^ Stop slagging off Brisbane!!! I know its not perfect from your Melbournian standard but please.


----------



## eMKay

jloowi said:


> :wave:


YEEEEES!:banana:


----------



## Lord David

^^ Nooo!


----------



## Chimbanha

It's kinda off-topic, but here it goes:

Does Cape Town have an unusually high white population for an African city? Everytime someone posts a pic from there it's like "where's the black people?". I know the posted pics are taken from the best parts of the city and they tend to be mostly frequented by whites - but is it all there is to it?


----------



## Mo Rush

Chimbanha said:


> It's kinda off-topic, but here it goes:
> 
> Does Cape Town have an unusually high white population for an African city? Everytime someone posts a pic from there it's like "where's the black people?". I know the posted pics are taken from the best parts of the city and they tend to be mostly frequented by whites - but is it all there is to it?


It is the most diverse city in the country due to a mix of many cultures.

Dutch, Portuguese, Xhosa, Malay, Indian...

its a fruit basket.



> Cape Town Culture and History
> *Cape Town has a cosmopolitan cultural mix which has been influenced over the years mainly by the Dutch, French and British, with a significant influence also having come from Malaysia. Cape Town is home to artists and performers of every description,.*
> *With a fascinating history going back 350 years, Cape Town offers a huge selection of museums and places of cultural interest to visit. Also to be considered are tours of the townships, a ferry trip to Robben Island or a wander through the District Six Museum. *
> Bo-Kaap
> The so-called Malay Quarter (more correctly named the Bo-Kaap), hugs the lower slopes of Signal Hill and is a maze of narrow alleys and densely clustered flat roofed homes. The Bo-Kaap is home to a large Islamic community, many of whom are descended from slaves imported by the early European settlers from the Dutch colony of Java.
> Company Gardens
> The Company Gardens, located at the upper end of Adderley street, with its stately oak trees, shady paths, green lawns and lily covered ponds has a direct line of descent from the earliest settlers. When Jan Van Riebeck landed in the Cape in 1652, his first task was to plant a vegetable garden to supply the passing ships of his employers, the powerful Dutch East India Company. The modern Gardens are located at this spot and although much reduced from the original size are still a wonderful place to spend a few hours.
> The Castle
> Dating back to roughly the same period is the oldest European structure in South Africa, the Castle of Good Hope. The "castle" is actually a defensive fort, construction of which began barely 2 days after the arrival of the first Dutch settlers in April 1652. Although today the Castle is far away from the sea, it was originally built on the beach, Strand Street, which passes the structure is translated as "Beach Street". The area where the cape Town station now stands was originally under the ocean and has been built on land reclaimed over the years so that today the ocean is a couple of kilometres distant.
> Historic Buildings
> Cape Town is home to a number of historic buildings, many of them well preserved and can be visited by the public. Bertram House, in the city centre was built in the 1830's when anything much beyond Adderly Stret was farmland. The house is now a museum and gives a wonderful insight into cape Town life almost 200 years ago [Tel: 021 424 9381].
> There are many more such gems to be found in and around the city, such as Koopmans De Wet House, the Groote Kerk (Big Church) in Adderley Street. Also worth a visit is the bustling open air market at Greenmarket Square, the Historic buildings and dusty book shops in Long Street (walk its length and find out how this street got its name), the huge underground Golden Acre shopping mall, the old Slave Lodge and the South African Museum [021 424 3330], to name but a few.
> Website:  www.museums.org.za


----------



## eMKay

Lord David said:


> ^^ Nooo!


That would be ok with me as well, Toronto is close to home, I have lots of friends in Quebec. But where will the alpine events be held? Mont Tremblant? IIRC it's the largest hill in the region, it does not have enough vertical drop.


----------



## eMKay

dfwcre8tive said:


> You forgot one...
> 
> http://www.dallas2020games.com/


The USOC has said that we will not be bidding for the 2020 games, not saying that it can't change, just no American bids as of right now.

"during the Vancouver Olympics, USOC chief executive Scott Blackmun claimed there are currently no plans to bid for the 2020 games, stating "The cold and hard reality is Chicago spent approximately $80 million on its bid," Blackmun said. "It's going to be difficult to get U.S. cities to continue to invest to that level unless they think they have a realistic chance of winning. The International Olympic Committee sent us a message, loud and clear, that they don't want the Games to be in the United States...Unless we get some signs from the IOC, I think it's highly unlikely we would mount a bid on our own initiative."


----------



## sc4

Mo Rush said:


> It is the most diverse city in the country due to a mix of many cultures.
> 
> Dutch, Portuguese, Xhosa, Malay, Indian...
> 
> its a fruit basket.


Interesting, I've always heard about that influence back home in Malaysia. Hopefully I'll get a chance to visit it......would be great to see it


----------



## Gil

eMKay said:


> That would be ok with me as well, Toronto is close to home, I have lots of friends in Quebec. But where will the alpine events be held? Mont Tremblant? IIRC it's the largest hill in the region, it does not have enough vertical drop.


Quebec lost its last bid because IOC official feared that it would be TOO COLD. With global warming and given what we saw in Vancouver maybe they should be revising their standards.


----------



## Lord David

eMKay said:


> That would be ok with me as well, Toronto is close to home, I have lots of friends in Quebec. But where will the alpine events be held? Mont Tremblant? IIRC it's the largest hill in the region, it does not have enough vertical drop.


Mont Tremblant is closer to Montreal than Quebec City, nor does it have Quebec's highest Vertical at Le Massif. 

Basically one would propose what Quebec proposed in 2002, a ramp setup at either Cap du Salut (doesn't have the vertical, ramp needs to be in place, and a finishing area at/on the river) or Acropole des Draveurs (Has the vertical, but ends up in a river too).

However, with the development of far more modern techniques, it shouldn't be too difficult to increase the height of Cap du Salut (the ideal choice since it's like 50km from Quebec City, whilst Acropole des Draveurs is like 150km) to say 830 meters, then have the finishing area on land at 15 meters above sea level, providing the vertical drop of 815 meters for Men's Downhill.
This way, you have an absolute permanent ski slope that requires no ramps and can be used for championships and world cups in the future.
The only hurdles are cost (it will cost far more than 25 million, more like 100+ million) and the environmentalists (but if it passed for 2002, then it shouldn't be a problem).

It can work!


----------



## nickg

canada is never gonna host the 2020 world summer olympic games since it has jut hosted winter ones by this year.it will never happen


----------



## eMKay

nickg said:


> canada is never gonna host the 2020 world summer olympic games since it has jut hosted winter ones by this year.it will never happen


Based on what? Your ignorance? We hosted in 1996 and 2002, only 6 years apart, no reason Canada can't host 10 years apart.


----------



## Lydon

^^ I think he/she means people may get a little sick of Canada.


----------



## RobH

eMKay said:


> Based on what? Your ignorance? We hosted in 1996 and 2002, only 6 years apart, no reason Canada can't host 10 years apart.


Canada isn't the US. I agree with nickg that it's hugely unlikely they'll be given another go as early as 2020. Not saying they can't do it technically, but I don't think the IOC will give them another Olympics that soon.


----------



## geoone

^^ Exactly. Even the U.S. right now is going through a dry spell (losing 2012 & 2016). 

Trying to simplistically compare a country like Canada to the U.S. is an apple & oranges one. We have one country that has a population of only 35 million while the other has over 300 million. One does really well in the Winter Olympics while the other does well in both summer & winter. Not to mention all the other factors that the IOC likes to play with, mainly the politics of it all. It's not as simple as black-&-white.


----------



## Lord David

The problem is bidding for the 2020 Olympics for Toronto in 2013. Being only 2 years away from the 2015 Pan American Games and having 5 years to effectively construct/upgrade proposals, one wonders why doesn't Toronto just build an Olympic size (or upgradable) stadium for the Pan Ams? It seems a little silly to be proposing that 80,000 seater waterfront stadium for the Olympics when you're just using a 15,000 one for the Pan Ams.

Therefore, I think Toronto is better poised at seeing how successful the Pan Ams are, and bid for say 2024 or 2028. In the meantime, let Quebec City bid for 2022.


----------



## eMKay

geoone said:


> ^^ Exactly. Even the U.S. right now is going through a dry spell (losing 2012 & 2016).
> 
> Trying to simplistically compare a country like Canada to the U.S. is an apple & oranges one. We have one country that has a population of only 35 million while the other has over 300 million. One does really well in the Winter Olympics while the other does well in both summer & winter. Not to mention all the other factors that the IOC likes to play with, mainly the politics of it all. It's not as simple as black-&-white.


The population of the nation isn't as important as the bid from the host city, with a few exceptions (like communist countries) the Olympics are paid for by local governments not national ones. Toronto is more than capable of putting forth a competitive bid for 2020, and they will do just that.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Or like Sochi, were Government funding from the top is pouring in.

Toronto isn't ready for 2020, leave it for 2024 and beyond.


----------



## geoone

eMKay said:


> The population of the nation isn't as important as the bid from the host city, with a few exceptions (like communist countries) the Olympics are paid for by local governments not national ones. Toronto is more than capable of putting forth a competitive bid for 2020, and they will do just that.


That is debatable to a certain extent. Depending on the dynamics of a particular bid race & which countries have already hosted & recently hosted, the population aspect *then* comes into play, along with several other factors. For a small country like Canada having hosted 3 Olympic Games in only 34 years & the 3rd one just ended, that is a dynamic that will be taken into account by many IOC members. Case in point, Brazil isn't as big as the U.S. but yet Brazil got the Games largely in part cause they have never hosted before, whereas the U.S. has hosted a total of 8 times already. 

And you're only somewhat right. Only in the U.S. is it up to the local governments to put out the dough. But in all the OTHER countries of the world, the *Federal* governments are the ones to flip the bill. Like Canada did with Vancouver, like the U.K. is doing with London, like Russia is doing with Sochi & like Brazil is going to do with Rio. That is another negative aspect of why U.S. bids get nailed in the IOC Evaluation Reports, cause the U.S. Feds don't give anything for the Olympics.

And nobody is saying that Toronto isn't capable of a competitive bid. That's not the point. And how exactly do you know that Toronto is going to bid for 2020 anyway? Cause the city hasn't made a peep about it. They're too busy preparing for the 2015 Pan Am Games at the moment to be preoccuppied about anything else.


----------



## koolio

In terms of being ready or whatever, I don't think that is a concern for Toronto. We were ready to host it in 1996 when it was handed to Atlanta, we were ready in 2008 when it was handed to Beijing and we certainly won't be any less ready if/when the COC decides to bid for 2020. I think it would indeed be nice to wait to see how 2015 Pan Am Games pan out (lol) but there certainly is no logical reason behind it. The Olympics and the Pan Am are completely different beasts ... not to mention that the Pan Ams will be spread around all around the region with the city of Hamilton hosting important events such as track and field plus cycling. They would have needed a new 30,000 stadium anyways so there is no concern about wasting money in that regard. I think the only benefit will be optical in that if we bid after hosting the 2015 Pan Am Games, the bidding committee can say "Look ... Toronto hosted a successful Pan Am games just like Rio did before they were awarded the Olympics". 

In terms of hosting just 10 years after Vancouver, I think that might indeed turn off some voters but there is indeed a window of opportunity present because of the fact that 2020 might be North America's "turn". I know IOC does not adhere to a strict pattern but after holding the games in Asia, Europe and South America, North America seems to be the region whose turn is due (I know some people think that Africa has a chance for 2020 but seriously, that is not going to happen ... no way IOC is going to go with two straight bold summer Olympics decisions). And considering how there does not seem to be a serious, natural contender from the US, Toronto seems like the top bid from North America for at least the next little while.


----------



## geoone

Just like some say that the IOC isn't going to award 2 New Frontier locations in a row, it's just as doubtful that the Eurocentric IOC will award the Americas' 2 consecutive Summer Games. If it's not Cape Town, then the 2020 Summer Games are going to either Asia (Tokyo) or Europe (Rome).


----------



## Mo Rush

*Cape Town International Airport lands 'Best Airport in Africa' award
*



















Anyone who has booked flights to Cape Town may be pleased to learn that the city's airport has recently won two travel awards.
By Southall Travel -Wednesday, March 24, 2010 04:15 PM 








People who are set to board flights to Cape Town will no doubt be interested to hear that the city's airport has won two prizes at the Skytrax World Airport Awards.

Cape Town International Airport walked away with the gongs for best airport in Africa and airport staff service excellence.

*It is also the only African airport to feature in the Skytrax top 25 airports in the world, in a list which is headed up by Changi Airport in Singapore.*

The awards are well timed as thousands of football fans from all over the world are set to travel to South Africa and Cape Town for the World Cup this summer.

Cape Town will play host to five of the group stage matches, as well as a last-sixteen game, a quarter and a semi-final. 

Fans lucky enough to have tickets for the final of the tournament will need to travel to Johannesburg on July 11th to discover who will walk away with the coveted trophy.

Written by Erin Marshall


----------



## p2bsa

*Durban2020/24*

here's a cross/quote post from the Durban Thread...
Durban is a strong contender for the Olympics whether 2020 or 2024...



p2bsa said:


> cross post from the Durban Thread... the biggest cruise industry development in South African history...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Queen Mary 2 arrived in Durban for the first time yesterday... I got this from my mates at the Daily News, which used this stunning pic on page 1!
> It was a fantastic sight and in all the paper's - as it is one of the largest cruise liner's in the world... It held the biggest title up until 4 or so years ago...
> I was a the Durban Point seeing it off last night and it was an unbelievable vibe - with literally thousands of people on large parts of the harbour's new north pier and at PYC, RNYC, Wilsons Wharf, and Ushaka Beach...
> Durban was the QM2's first port of call on her maiden voyage to South Africa. She is enroute to Cape Town*


Who know's - maybe like for the 2010 World Cup - when Durban gets the Olympics - we will again have cruise ships docking in the port for the big event...


----------



## Mo Rush

p2bsa said:


> Who know's - maybe like for the 2010 World Cup - when Durban gets the Olympics - we will again have cruise ships docking in the port for the big event...


Thats wonderful. Its on its way to Cape Town.

Jeez its been traveling since January.

Southampton to Cape Town
11 January 2010 - 26 March 2010


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

So this thread is just for SA to show off 

BTW does this mean Cape Town intends (if it bids for the games) to build a brand new stadium for the olympics? If so CP will end up with a fair amount of new stadia, would they need to downsize afterwards or will it be feasible to have another large stadium in the city?


----------



## p2bsa

^^post the pics in the cruise thread when it arrives - how'z the atmosphere there?


----------



## Mo Rush

Its AlL gUUd said:


> So this thread is just for SA to show off
> 
> BTW does this mean Cape Town intends (if it bids for the games) to build a brand new stadium for the olympics? If so CP will end up with a fair amount of new stadia, would they need to downsize afterwards or will it be feasible to have another large stadium in the city?


If Cape Town bids and if it is selected as the national bid, it would obviously only build what it needs i.e.a 15 - 25,000 athletics stadium. Any higher capacity would not be sustainable for athletics in Cape Town or most other cities, and would need to be temporary. e.g. London 2012.

The demolished Green Point stadium adjacent to our World Cup stadium seated around 18,000 but was in a terrible condition. It will receive minor upgrades as a 5,000 seat athletics venues.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

This will be my fianl list EVER from 2020-2048 and this is the last one

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Toronto, Canada
2032 Cape Town, South Africa. I recond that cape town will get rid of the poverty and crime by 2032 and be apart of cape town 2030 vsion
2036 Perth, Australia. Western Australia will be ready and perth will have more money than brisbane by 2028 and with the airport 2024 master plane it will be bigger than brisbane
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece. to mark the 150th brithday of the olympic movement
2048 Honolulu, USA
2052 Lima, Peru
2056 Seoul, South Korea
2060 Brisbane, Australia
2064 Manchester, UK
2068 Cairo, Egypt
2044 Athens, Greece to mark the 150th year of the olympic movement


----------



## Lord David

^^ Sure it will.... And what happened to Brisbane? You move it down the list and have Perth first! hno:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Yes Perth is better than Melbourne and Brisbane. Is safe at Perth


----------



## Lord David

Matthew Lowry said:


> Yes Perth is better than Melbourne and Brisbane. Is safe at Perth


It's safe at Perth? :lol: Have you even been there? Buses need those wire meshes to protect their windows from hooligans of a certain peoples, not to mention bus drivers and such reserve the right to not allow them to board on, even if they had a smart card pass and such...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

And he outdoes himself again. Yet ANOTHER absolutely retarded list, based on ... nothing

I don't understand how Perth will "have more money" than Brisbane. As a state, Queensland's GSP is more than $75 billion ahead of WA... I would assume it takes more than 30 years for them to catch that. Besides, QLD has to maintain more than one large city.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Also, Perth hasn't secured it's 70,000 seater Stadium WA (could it even fit a IAAF standard 8 lane athletics track and jumping lanes?).
Not to mention that you have nowhere to put the warm up track (very little room at the most).

Even with the WC bid Perth seems likely to get an overhauled Subiaco stadium at 60,000 seats tops rectangular mode (assuming seats at ground level).


----------



## 863552

^^

It's a 60 000 seater I think.

My List till 2060

2020 - Cape Town, South Africa
2024 - Busan, South Korea
2028 - Lisbon, Potugal
2032 - New York - USA
2036 - Buenos Ares - Argentina
2040 - Shangahi - China
2044 - Athens, Greece
2048 - Rome, Italy
2052 - Rabat, Morrocco
2056 - Melbourne, Australia
2060 - Toronto, Canada


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I got a admite that my last list wasent the best is this a better list.

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Moscow, Russia
2040 Cape Town, South Africa
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Bangkok, Thailand
2052 Honolulu, USA
2056 Perth, Australia
2060 Rio de Janerio, Brazil
2064 Seoul, South Korea
2068 Cairo, Egypt


----------



## Lydon

Your lists are so pointless as you're just assuming the cities in question are going to even bid.


----------



## foxmulder

I bet China will get one more in 30-40 years.


----------



## nickg

i think roman bid is gonna win as soon as possible since it's more than 50 years it does not host olympic games!ROMA CAPUT MUNDI guys!


----------



## Matthew Lowry

2020 Tokyo, Japan.
2024 Rome, Italy.
2028 Brisbane, Australia.
2032 Los Angeles, USA.
2036 Cape Town, South Africa. Cape Town will be rady and safe by then. south africa is a nice place to vist.
2040 Bangkok, Thailand.
2044 Athens, Greece.
2048 Belo Horizonte or Rio de Janerio, Brazil.
2052 Perth, Australia.
2056 New York City, USA.
2060 Barcelona, Spain.
2064 Seoul, South Korea.
2068 Cairo, Egypt.
2072 Belo Horizonte or Rio de Janerio, Brazil.


----------



## aaabbbccc

I would love to see it in Rabat in 2020 but let us be real it will not happen and that is a fact I will not see it in my life time I expect to live until about 2050 to 2070 depending on certain factors but I do believe my daughter and my future grandkids will see an olympic event in Morocco around 2080 to 2100


----------



## Mo Rush

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2020 Tokyo, Japan.
> 2024 Rome, Italy.
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia.
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA.
> 2036 Cape Town, South Africa. Cape Town will be rady and safe by then. south africa is a nice place to vist.
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand.
> 2044 Athens, Greece.
> 2048 Belo Horizonte or Rio de Janerio, Brazil.
> 2052 Perth, Australia.
> 2056 New York City, USA.
> 2060 Barcelona, Spain.
> 2064 Seoul, South Korea.
> 2068 Cairo, Egypt.
> 2072 Belo Horizonte or Rio de Janerio, Brazil.


I am all for lists and predictions but you're bordering on being a troll.

Either start participating in the debate, OR provide some other form of insight.

Every second prediction list will be deleted.

I think I am being reasonable.

Thanks.


----------



## Abhishek901

Mo Rush said:


> Its not directly related. It was just for us to move on from the endless lists of a certain forumer.


You think this will divert his attention ? He does not participates in this discussion. Whenever he feels an urge to clear his bowels, he makes a new list and dumps his sh*t here. Only solution is to delete his posts as soon as you see them.



Mo Rush said:


> If Cape Town decides to bid, and it wins the national selection and wins the 2020 Games bid, the venue would host Football finals and Rugby 7's, surrounded by venues for Tennis(proposed), Road cycling, Marathon Swimming, Golf, Triathlon.
> 
> This is an old image, around December 2009:


It's good to have so many venues at same site. It solves a lot of logistic and security issues.


----------



## circum

Italy has the best team that ever set foot on a field


----------



## Lydon

Abhishek901 said:


> You think this will divert his attention ? He does not participates in this discussion. Whenever he feels an urge to clear his bowels, he makes a new list and dumps his sh*t here. Only solution is to delete his posts as soon as you see them.


Or just ignore him...


----------



## Belgrader

Olympics 2020?

Olympics 2020 could go to South Africa, but we will first see how the world cup is organised, because they had some problems, but also we will see the political situation in the country. 

United States could also be the host, last was Atlanta 1996, and as I saw on Wikipedia Dallas could be strong bid. But it will depend on their bid, and if they bid at all.

I think Tokyo is a strong candidate, but only if their their public support improves.

In Europe there are several candidates, but in my oppinion the strongest bids could be Madrid, Istanbul, Rome, St. Petersburg, and Warsaw. St. Petersburg could be a problem, because Russia already has Sochi 2014. Warsaw could be a strong candidate, but the public support might be a problem. Rome is a good bid, Istanbul too, but if Madrid candidates again I think they will win because all these years they had the best bid, and it is clearly that they want those Games. But I don't know why Germany doesn't want to candidate one of their cities because I am sure that they would win.

It all depends on 2018 Winter Olympics.

This is my view.


----------



## Basincreek

Sportsfan said:


> While their may have been some shady goings on in the Atlanta 1996 bid, they were only doing what was the norm at the time. While Paul Henderson denies it, I wouldn't be surprised if the Toronto bid did stretch the rules a bit when it came to gift giving.
> 
> Atlanta still had a far better plan than Toronto for 1996, its just a shame that they screwed up when the world came to town - *they were the worst Olympics in living memory and part of the reason the IOC is reluctant to go back to America.*
> 
> As I said, Canada would be wise to wait until they go up against an American city.


By what statistical metric are you determining that?


----------



## desertpunk

Sportsfan said:


> While their may have been some shady goings on in the Atlanta 1996 bid, they were only doing what was the norm at the time. While Paul Henderson denies it, I wouldn't be surprised if the Toronto bid did stretch the rules a bit when it came to gift giving.
> 
> Atlanta still had a far better plan than Toronto for 1996, its just a shame that they screwed up when the world came to town - they were the worst Olympics in living memory and part of the reason the IOC is reluctant to go back to America.
> 
> *As I said, Canada would be wise to wait until they go up against an American city.*


That could be a very long wait. I don't see another US bid for 20-30 years.

@Isaid, Atlanta may be about the same size as Toronto but it is growing much faster and the metro should crack 10 million in the next 20 years.


----------



## geoone

Basincreek said:


> By what statistical metric are you determining that?


Notice how he/she said "part" of the reason...

While it may not be the 'total' reason, it's certainly not that far-fetched to mention that the Peach City left some bitter aftertaste in 'some' IOC members mouth's. 

And when you're in a huge contest to try & capture votes by a fastidious bunch, every vote matters, & sometimes your past performance (or lack there of) can come back to bite you in the rear end.


----------



## nomarandlee

isaidso said:


> That's whining? Stating that Athens and Atlanta aren't juggernauts is simply a fact. If people point out facts that's whining according to you? Hoping that the Olympics come back to the country I live in is also whining? By your definition, about 1852 of the last 1852 posts constitute 'whining'.


No it is whining and saying "Toronto was robbed" which is being an extremely presumptuous homer asserting it was Toronto's games to lose and that Toronto was some prohibitive favorite and were primed to take key Atlanta or Athens votes. 

I would also argue that Athens was likely a "juggernaut" even with its number of drawbacks considering the extremely symbolic appeal an Athens games on the 100 year anniversary of the modern games would have had to been to many of the voters.



> There's clearly another cause for your lashing out and its certainly no mystery.


I'm stumped. I reply to inane post on their own merits one at a time.


----------



## emrearas

well well 2020 will be teh toughest race ever i guess...

*istanbul* will play the cards of being the only muslim and secular country and the only democracy in the region... and the organisations they will host till that time.

*cape town* of course will play Africa card and fifa 2010

*madrid* again Samaranch 

i dont know the other official candidates yet.. but i can see the race will between Istanbul and Cape Town..


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> well well 2020 will be teh toughest race ever i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> *cape town* of course will play Africa card and fifa 2010
> 
> 
> 
> .


and the "we so pretty" card


----------



## Abhishek901

emrearas said:


> *istanbul* will play the cards of being the only muslim and secular country and the only democracy in the region... and the organisations they will host till that time.


Does being secular and democratic really matters ? The country should have the capability of hosting a successful Olympics, which should matter, isn't it ? Even China is not democratic but proved to be a good host in the end.


----------



## emrearas

Abhishek901 said:


> Does being secular and democratic really matters ? The country should have the capability of hosting a successful Olympics, which should matter, isn't it ? Even China is not democratic but proved to be a good host in the end.


well in this time of the world yes....
west has a islamiphobia and always thinking like all muslim populated countries are dictator government or religious theocratic countries. 
even usa presidents first speech is "islam is not our enemy"...


muslim countries seems as to western ones just oil reserves&terrorist hives ( which is totally wrong). it could be a very good movement for to say u are not others and we all same is to give such a important and world gathering org. to 1 of these countries.and the only country with a high muslim population and a western way of life and secular is turkey.... and the best city u can see harmony between religions, humanity ( not human rights i mean but sensual meaning of humanity) and welcoming is Istanbul.... 
best to describe how we live and see people is hidden our world known poets sentences...
come, come again, whoever you are, come! 
heathen, fire worshipper or idolatrous, come! 
come even if you broke your penitence a hundred times, 
ours is the portal of hope, come as you are..

thats how we see world... how we live... and how we will host u in 2020


----------



## geoone

^^Which is precisely why I've always believed that when the IOC is finally ready to take the "Muslim plunge" per se, it'll be with Turkey (not Morocco, not Tunisia, not Malaysia, not Indonesia, but Turkey), mainly because of their modest Muslim stance & they don't let the religion rule the entire society of the country compared to all the other Muslim nations. 

However, it doesn't look very likely that 2020 will be their time. The IOC would probably like to see a bit more stability, a much better bid plan by Istanbul (hopefully they aren't going to just re-hash their old bid plans that the IOC obviously is not interested in), & most importantly the growing consensus that the IOC is not going to award 2 "high-risk" bids in a row, which unfortunately, doesn't bode too well for South Africa, either. 

The IOC most likely would want to play it safe for 2020 by either going to Western Europe or Japan. So we're probably not going to see another "new frontier" host until at least 2024, depending on how Rio turns out as well.


----------



## soup or man

I said it before but if any American city should bid for the Olympics, it should be Washington DC. The Olympic Stadium would be an easy fix: Destroy RFK Stadium (since aside from DC United, no one uses it), design a 90,000 seat Olympic Stadium. Once the Olympics are over, downsize it to around 75,000 seats and give it to the Washington Redskins.

Can you imagine the vista this would be?


----------



## Chimbanha

^^ I hope the U.S. picks a more glamourous city once it's their time to host again. NY, LA, Chicago, San Francisco or Miami. But high-profile cities will need a huge time to get over the whole Chicago 2016 fiasco.


----------



## geoone

Does L.A. need to host for a 3rd time though? 

Granted, while it's one of the U.S.' high-profile cities, it's main handicap will be trying to convince the IOC why L.A. should get it for a 3rd time. 

Unless L.A. can come up with a great compelling plan (if & when the USOC is ready to bid again) to try & sell to those finicky IOC members, they'd be up sh!ts creek without a paddle otherwise. 

Trying to use the same old USC dorms for the Olympic Village as they did for 1984, & tired out stadium, & spread out venue plan ain't gonna cut it whatsoever.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

geoone said:


> Does L.A. need to host for a 3rd time though?
> 
> Granted, while it's one of the U.S.' high-profile cities, it's main handicap will be trying to convince the IOC why L.A. should get it for a 3rd time.
> 
> Unless L.A. can come up with a great compelling plan (if & when the USOC is ready to bid again) ....ain't gonna cut it whatsoever.


Simple logic: As London got it for the 3rd time.

The gr8 nation that US is, any of the Cities can host.
They first need to convince the localites to be a part of the bid.
Then with people's voice behind them they can easily win the rights.


----------



## boyerling3

geoone said:


> Does L.A. need to host for a 3rd time though?
> 
> Granted, while it's one of the U.S.' high-profile cities, it's main handicap will be trying to convince the IOC why L.A. should get it for a 3rd time.
> 
> Unless L.A. can come up with a great compelling plan (if & when the USOC is ready to bid again) to try & sell to those finicky IOC members, they'd be up sh!ts creek without a paddle otherwise.


London did it. But I do agree that it'd be nice to see some other high profile city (not like Atlanta) that could do a great job. What's the feel about Dallas?


----------



## -Corey-

Dallas? Nah, I don't think Texas is a good place to host the Olympics, I'd love to see the games in San Francisco, Washington D, C. or New York City.


----------



## isaidso

nomarandlee said:


> I'm stumped. I reply to inane post on their own merits one at a time.


Right! Our conversation 4 months ago had no bearing on your jab.


----------



## RobH

> Have any cities announced their candidacy already?


An Italian city will be put forward and their domestic selection process is underway with Rome and Venice battling it out to represent Italy.

http://www.comitatoperroma2020.it/

http://www.venezia2020.it/

Tokyo, as I understand it, did not close their bid offices after the 2016 election, sent high profile figures to the 2016 debriefing a couple of weeks ago, and have made public ideas for changes in future bid races. This all points to Tokyo 2020 being a candidate.

Similarly, Madrid also took the 2016 debrieing very seriously, and I think there have already been some noises about another Madrid bid.

The USA and USOC, by contrast, are almost certainly skipping 2020. It is up to USOC to decide who will bid. Dallas has shown some interest but they're likely to be dissapointed. Expect no US candidate.

South Africa I think will put a city forward, but their focus at the moment is quite rightly the World Cup. If they get the message that the IOC is strong on Africa, they'd be silly to sit out 2020 in my opinion, and I don't think they will.

----------

So, no cities have been officially put forward by their NOC, but an Italian city, Tokyo and Madrid look almost certain. And a South African city also looks likely. Another possible I suppose is Delhi depending on how the 2010 CWGs go. Doha may put its hat in the ring as well though Qatar's financial situation in the last year and the exclusion from the 2016 list of candidate cities means I wouldn't put money on that one. And perrenial bidder Istanbul is always likely as well. On top of this lot, we'll almost certainly see no-hopers as well like Havana or Baku, but they won't make it past the shortlisting stage.

*My early guess at the bidding cities in order of certainty..*

Rome
Tokyo
Madrid

Cape Town

A couple of no-hopers

Istanbul ?
Delhi ?
Doha ?


----------



## desertpunk

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Why would Australia get 4 Olympic Games in 100 years...? You're clearly delusional. First you put Perth @ 2056 but now there's "no way until 2100". Give it a rest, dude. Your lists are just annoying and make you look stupid (not that it's hard, let me tell you).


Testify!!


----------



## Lord David

Havana won't make it if they propose what they got (even if it does follow IOC's rules regarding capacity etc), but who knows about Baku? They could be bidding with an Olympic stadium built and some other world class venues, plus much of their training centres are now built, with a sound compact plan, they could just budge through if there are some lackluster bid cities.

Doha could make it as a consolation for not making 2016.

The question is will Istanbul bid?

As for Delhi, they won't make it, even with experience from this years Commonwealth Games, they will need an Asian games to prove their worthiness to host.


----------



## 863552

Matthew, I don't think my mum would lie. She's on the board!

She's told me with the current infrastructure Melbourne are Australia's next candidate.

Some thins she said may happen.

MCG - Upgrade 20 000(New seats)
New Aquatic centre at LEXUS centre site


----------



## Abhishek901

Lord David said:


> As for Delhi, they won't make it, even with experience from this years Commonwealth Games, they will need an Asian games to prove their worthiness to host.


Delhi has hosted Asian games twice - 1951 and 1982. Or you mean a recent experience of hosting Asian games ? I guess Beijing didn't hosted Asian games before.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai ruler 'serious' about 2020 Olympics*










Dubai ruler Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum said on Sunday that if Dubai submits a formal bid to host the 2020 Olympic Games, it will be "in it to win it".

Sheikh Mohammed, also prime minister of the UAE, said that currently there was no bid but feasibility studies were being done to evaluate costs and benefits.

In an interview on the eve of Dubai's hosting of the SportAccord convention, he said: "No matter what we decide in terms of a possible bid, this process will be good for Dubai. It will help us identify the strengths and weaknesses of our transportation systems, our tourism facilities, our sports venues and other vital infrastructure. This learning process will benefit Dubai even if we never bid for the Olympic Games."

In comments published by news agency WAM, he added: "We have a lot to offer. Dubai already has a well-developed infrastructure and a good track record of staging international sporting events, although admittedly not on the scale of the Olympic Games. 

"But we also have to be realistic. The summer heat can be a serious problem for athletes. We will have to take an honest look at our weaknesses as well as our strengths. 

"I can assure you of this, though: If we decide to make a bid for the Olympics, we will be in it to win. We would not take such a step unless we were quite serious about it."

Leaders from the world of sport were gathering in Dubai on Sunday for SportAccord, the world's largest sports convention. 

The meeting, being held for the first time in the Middle East, will bring together members of the International Olympic Committee's powerful executive board, the leaders of international sports federations and top executives from the sports industry. 

The first meeting of Dubai 2020 team, chaired by Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai Crown Prince, was held in November 2009. 

www.arabianbusiness.com/586812-dubai-ruler-serious-about-2020-olympics


----------



## RobertWalpole

Dubail, Delhi and KL are great cities, but aren't they way too hot for the summer games? 

Also, isn't Cape Town too cold for the summer games?

Beirut would be a nice place to hold the games. It would be nice to give them to the Middle East, and the coastal climate should be fine.


----------



## mattec

RobertWalpole said:


> Dubail, Delhi and KL are great cities, but aren't they way too hot for the summer games?
> 
> Also, isn't Cape Town too cold for the summer games?
> 
> Beirut would be a nice place to hold the games. It would be nice to give them to the Middle East, and the coastal climate should be fine.


wasn't beirut just getting shelled a couple of years ago?


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Im fluent in English, French, Germany and Japanes

English
UAE and other Islm Contrys Apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia will never Host the Olympics. Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia Have the same Rights Dubai kill the gays and have bad womens rights. the Islmic world apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia is worse then Hitlers Germany and the Soviet Union. 
Dubai Give up. The IOC is not going to have anthover China.
In 2004 Cape Town was Planing on a February Olympics. March Paralympics.

French
Émirats arabes unis et d'autres ISLM Contrys exception de la Turquie, le Kazakhstan et la Malaisie ne sera jamais accueillir les Jeux olympiques. La Turquie, le Kazakhstan et la Malaisie ont les mêmes droits de Dubaï tuer les homosexuels et les droits des femmes ont une mauvaise. le monde Islmic dehors de la Turquie, le Kazakhstan et la Malaisie est pire que Hitler l'Allemagne et l'Union soviétique.
Dubaï abandonner. Le CIO ne va pas avoir anthover Chine.
En 2004, Cape Town est à raboter sur une Olympiques Février. Jeux paralympiques Mars.

German
UAE und andere Islm Contrys Abgesehen von der Türkei, Kasachstan und Malaysia wird nie Host den Olympischen Spielen. Türkei, Kasachstan und Malaysia haben die gleichen Rechte Dubai töten die Homosexuell und haben schlechte Frauenrechte. die Islmic Welt außer der Türkei, Kasachstan und Malaysia ist schlimmer, dann Hitlers Deutschland und der Sowjetunion.
Dubai aufgeben. Das IOC ist nicht zu anthover China haben.
Im Jahr 2004 wurde in Kapstadt an einem Februar Olympics Hobeln. März Paralympics.

Japanes
アラブ首長国連邦やその他のIslm Contrys決してホストオリンピックトルコ、カザフスタン、マレーシアから離れて。トルコ、カザフスタン、マレーシアと同じ権利ドバイは同性愛者を殺すと悪い女性の権利を持ってて。トルコ、カザフスタン、マレーシアからIslmic世界が離れて悪化しているヒトラードイツとソ連。
ドバイはやめなさい。 IOCはanthover中国を持っているつもりはない。
2004ケープタウンで、2月オリンピックに滑走した。 3月のパラリンピック。.


----------



## RobH

Welcome to my ignore list Matthew.


----------



## Lydon

Matthew Lowry said:


> Well Lord David.
> IOC dont like the USOC and the Last 2 games was a very Bad. 1996 Bad stiadia and Sponsors every where mostly Coke and the Bom. Salt Lake City 2002 Was a big scandal invoveing Mitt Romoey and the Morom Church.
> George W Bush was the worst person in the World in the 2000s
> I Heard that the IOC will give US a Change in 2022 for the winter Olympics. They like Reno-Lake Tahoe Better out of Denver.
> The Australian Government Both Labor and Liberl want Brisbane to get it John Coasts the Head of the AOC said Brisbane will get the Olympics in Australia and the Commonwealth games in 2018 their is no Change in Hell that Hambantota, Sri Lanka will get them Colombo is more Realist Bid for the Commonwealth Games not Hambantota.
> 2036 for Bangkok they will plain to have a 100,000 seat staidia and Thailand will clean up it act by then. They hosted the 1966, 1970, 1978 and 1998 Asian games and the 2007 Uniside.
> Cape Town and South Africa Needs to fixed up the act big time becouse the Crime rate is going up Brazil is Dropping.
> 2044 Athens, Greece. YES and they got the infrastructure from the 2004 Games and Greece is a tourist hot spot they Got the Hotels and no Venus from the 2004 Games are gone and the Greece Goverment has no Planes to get rid of them. The Pobelms from Athens are long gone. Athens, Greece will host the 2044 Games and the IOC will agere with it as well. Athens is coming a better place with Transport.
> 2048 i was thinking of Brasilia or Sao Paulo, Brazil.


Your facts are so skewed its hilarious :lol:


----------



## isaidso

RobH said:


> So, no cities have been officially put forward by their NOC, but an Italian city, Tokyo and Madrid look almost certain. And a South African city also looks likely. Another possible I suppose is Delhi depending on how the 2010 CWGs go. Doha may put its hat in the ring as well though Qatar's financial situation in the last year and the exclusion from the 2016 list of candidate cities means I wouldn't put money on that one. And perrenial bidder Istanbul is always likely as well. On top of this lot, we'll almost certainly see no-hopers as well like Havana or Baku, but they won't make it past the shortlisting stage.
> 
> *My early guess at the bidding cities in order of certainty..*
> 
> Rome
> Tokyo
> Madrid
> 
> Cape Town
> 
> A couple of no-hopers
> 
> Istanbul ?
> Delhi ?
> Doha ?


Thanks for the run down. If Cape Town jumps into the fray, it's going to get very interesting. I hope Toronto stays out of it. 2024 or 2028 would be much better.


----------



## swifty78

I reckon they'll be in Europe and if not 2024


----------



## swifty78

My guesses Rome or Madrid


----------



## emrearas

"Meanwhile, Turkey's 2020 Olympic bid plans received a boost Saturday when Mario Pescante, Italy's IOC executive board member, and Hickey, IOC member from Ireland, gave vocal support for the country's sporting ambitions. 

Istanbul was an ideal candidate for 2020, Hickey told reporters. Pescante told ATR that a Turkish Olympics could provide a bridge from old to new civilizations. Turkey's President Abdullah Gul had announced to the conference Friday that his country was planning a bid for the 2020 Games. "

whats spoken in IOC Olympic Games ,EOC Assembly in Istanbul. (ATR)....


Istanbul will be candidate for 2020 and they will announce it i guess before 2011.

and what was the thing about malaysia kazakhstan and turkey... i didnt get ... we kill gays ? :S


----------



## Matthew Lowry

malaysia kazakhstan and turkey. Dont kill the Gays the other Islmic contrys do.


----------



## emrearas

Matthew Lowry said:


> Im fluent in English, French, Germany and Japanes
> 
> English
> UAE and other Islm Contrys Apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia will never Host the Olympics. Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia Have the same Rights Dubai kill the gays and have bad womens rights. the Islmic world apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia is worse then Hitlers Germany and the Soviet Union.
> Dubai Give up. The IOC is not going to have anthover China.
> In 2004 Cape Town was Planing on a February Olympics. March Paralympics.



i didnt get it.... u compare turkey with other muslim countries?? even malasia turns its face to an islamic regime... Just Turkish Republic and other turkish countries have democracy... but arabs have the money... for now...

and for your info.. just compare countries with how much information they produce... 1995-2005 list is here

1.Turkey 82,407 Surgery
2. Egypt 27,723 Applied Mathematics
3. Iran 19,114 Chemistry
4. Saudi Arabia 17,472 Gen - Internal Medicine
5. Malaysia 10,674 Crystallography
6. Morocco 10,113 Physical Chemistry
7.Nigeria 9,105 Food Science & Technology
8.Pakistan 7,832 Plant Sciences
9.Jordan	6,384Chemical Engineering
10.Kuwait	5,930Gen - Internal Medicine

turkey is an important scienticifly productive country which produces more than austria denmark swiss greece and norway and brazil....


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Im fluent in English, French, Germany and Japanes


Who cares if you can write in those languages- anybody can use GOOGLE TRANSLATE.

-Your not fluent in English because you can't spell *Japanese*!!! 
-And you don't write or speak in Germany you write or speak in *German*!!! 



> English
> UAE and other Islm Contrys Apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia will never Host the Olympics. Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia Have the same Rights Dubai kill the gays and have bad womens rights. the Islmic world apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia is worse then Hitlers Germany and the Soviet Union.
> Dubai Give up. The IOC is not going to have anthover China.
> In 2004 Cape Town was Planing on a February Olympics. March Paralympics.


-It's not ISLM, it's *ISLAM*.

-It's not Contrys, its *Countries*.

-It's not anthover, it's *Another*

-Start separating your sentences with fullstops*........................ *

-Dubai does not kill "gays". Why does the ruler of Dubai, Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, allow Elton John to perform at his brand new Meydan Grandstand?

-Dubai does have women rights. There might be some domineering men but overall the situation in Dubai and the UAE can compare to a lot of western countries when it comes to women rights......

-I bet you have never even been in any Islamic Country and just make a whole lot of assumptions. But the actual truth is that most countries along the Arabian Gulf is improving in all possible ways. *And that includes IRAQ*

-China will be the next superpower on earth so get used to it you d.mb.ss and Dubai won't ever give up.

I don't understand what you meant with your last sentence.


----------



## darkdevil_04

for me my bids for the Future Olympic Games

2020 - Tokyo, Japan
2024 - Los Angeles, California
2028 - Cape Town, South Africa
2032 - Vancouver, Canada
2036 - Barcelona, Spain
2040 - Athens, Greece
2048 - Dallas, Texas
2052 - Seoul, South Korea
2056 - Singapore, Singapore


----------



## Lord David

darkdevil_04 said:


> for me my bids for the Future Olympic Games
> 
> 2020 - Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 - Los Angeles, California
> 2028 - Cape Town, South Africa
> 2032 - Vancouver, Canada
> 2036 - Barcelona, Spain
> 2040 - Athens, Greece
> 2048 - Dallas, Texas
> 2052 - Seoul, South Korea
> 2056 - Singapore, Singapore


Los Angeles won't host anytime soon, I'd prefer San Francisco or even NYC to have hosted first before LA.

Vancouver? Are you serious? Toronto wants it first, and WILL get it long before Vancouver can tout themselves as one of the few cities to have host a Summer and Winter Games, or tout themselves as the reverse of Munich.

Madrid will definitely get it before Barcelona does a 2nd time hosting.

Athens won't get it anytime soon, especially the near disaster leading up to the games of unfinished venues, and the post legacy of such venues, mostly none.

Dallas, maybe, but I'd still expect a more well known or larger US city to have hosted a Summer Olympics, before the US starts considering 2nd tier cities.

Seoul won't host again anytime soon, expect another Korean city to have bid and/or hosted, like Busan.

Singapore is just too small, even if they are building a sports hub and have excellent infrastructure, the country might just be too small for the likes of a Summer Olympics.


----------



## geoone

> I am actually a bit surprised that Rogge has gone as far as he had with this latest statement indicating how problematic the heat issue is.


Probably to begin to lessen the blow when Dubai doesn't even make the short-list (just like Doha didn't).


----------



## isaidso

parcdesprinces said:


> EDIT: And Europe never waits more than 8 or 12 years between each of its Olympiads ! :nono:


Don't you think those days are over now though? There are far more cities, countries, and regions of the world that are viable options than there used to be. North America, Europe, and Australasia will probably all get the summer Olympics less often than they used to as South America, Asia (excluding Japan and South Korea), and even Africa field more competitive bids.

If 8 to 12 years used to be the norm for Europe, it may very well be that 12 to 16 years becomes the norm in the future.


----------



## geoone

^^Not while the IOC remains Eurocentric. 

Besides, even if more cities, countries & regions of the world emerge, those places are still gonna have to wait "their turn". 

Just because perhaps we'll have more Asian cities, for example, that could host in the future than before, doesn't mean that they'll all host one right after the other. They're all gonna have to wait when their region 'is up' again for a Games.


----------



## desertpunk

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ What about the marathon, for example ?? (indoor marathon ??)
> What about kayak competitions ?? (indoor kayak ??)
> What about rowing competitions ?? (indoor rowing ??)
> What about cycling competitions (except track events) ?? (indoor cycling ??)
> What about most of equestrian disciplines ?? (indoor also ???)
> 
> etc etc etc etc


They have indoor skiing don't they? This is Dubai we're talking about, anything's possible.


----------



## Lord David

desertpunk said:


> They have indoor skiing don't they? This is Dubai we're talking about, anything's possible.


Anything's possible, but it's not ideal. You're trying to showcase a city, not the city's vast underground, or large indoor spaces, or attempts to put reflective roofing over the city's streets.

The Dubai bid will not be considered by the IOC, even if such excellent infrastructure and wealth is in place.


----------



## swifty78

Sydney hosted the games during September so whats so bad with October?


----------



## Matthew Lowry

TEBC said:


> Does UAE recognizes Israel?


No they dont they hate them just like every arab country apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malasysia.
Dubai will never host the Olympic Games. Dubai just give up it not evern a good city to vist it has bad women and gay rights. The IOC is not going to have a anthover China. China Olympics was the Worst olympic games ever. The onlky resoon that they got the 2014 youth olympics becouse mexico Pulled out. I hate China and FREE TIBET.
The only counties the Musilium world. The IOC is only give the olympic to is Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia.

The top 4 worst olympic ever.
1 2008 Beijing, China.
2 1968 Mexico City, Mexico.
3 1936 Berlin, Germany.
4 1980 Moscow, Soviet Union.

And the rest are Good Olympics

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Toronto, Canada
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Rome, Italy
2036 Los Angeles, USA
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Paris, France
2048 Vancouver, Canada
2052 Cape Town, South Africa
2056 Athens, Greece
2060 Melbourne, Australia.
2064 Seoul, South Korea
2068 Santiago, Chile


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Someone get rid of this guy, please...


----------



## swifty78

^^ and what formula this one? reading the skid marks in the dunny like some do with tea leaves?


----------



## swifty78

lol not you dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^:lol:

This part made me laugh,

"I hate China and FREE TIBET."


----------



## parcdesprinces

isaidso said:


> Don't you think those days are over now though?


I also thought they were, but apparently......they're not !

For the first time since 1972-1980, Europe will host the games twice in 8 years (2004-2012), and that could be repeated with 2020 :dunno:...

Anyway, again, I wasn't really serious !! 
I strongly support several non-European bids, especially in Africa, which remains the last continent to award !


----------



## RobH

Athens - London is eight years, but given the options in the 2012 race it was always likely to be a European win for 2012 (NYC's bid had its stadium plan in tatters a couple of months before the vote). The IOC can only choose from the cities that bid, obviously.

I think a more usual gap would be 12 years for Europe, especially now Asia and Africa and South America are in the frame. I'd quite like Tokyo to follow Rio, or a strong African bid.

Tokyo would be my preference at the moment simply because I think it'd make for a nice contrast after Rio.


----------



## intact

Who knows.


----------



## parcdesprinces

desertpunk said:


> They have indoor skiing don't they? This is Dubai we're talking about, anything's possible.


So, maybe they should be candidates for the winter games too ? :lol: :lol:

Although anything is possible, I don't think that the sporting federations are going to change their own rules just because of some megalomaniacs....

There are sports which are simply not suitable under some climates !!!!
And they certainly won't become indoor sports just because of a couple of countries in search of international recognition (countries which, have never been interested in most of these sports) !!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Matthew Lowry said:


> The only counties the Musilium world. The IOC is only give the olympic to is Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia.


Tunisia, Morroco, Egypt, Lebannon... ??? 
These are some of the muslim countries I visited, and believe me, they're quite safe, and close to the western world in terms of human rights !


----------



## lgm900

Matthew Lowry said:


> No they dont they hate them just like every arab country apart from Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malasysia.
> Dubai will never host the Olympic Games. Dubai just give up it not evern a good city to vist it has bad women and gay rights. The IOC is not going to have a anthover China. China Olympics was the Worst olympic games ever. The onlky resoon that they got the 2014 youth olympics becouse mexico Pulled out. I hate China and FREE TIBET.
> The only counties the Musilium world. The IOC is only give the olympic to is Turkey, Kazakhstan and Malaysia.
> 
> The top 4 worst olympic ever.
> 1 2008 Beijing, China.
> 2 1968 Mexico City, Mexico.
> 3 1936 Berlin, Germany.
> 4 1980 Moscow, Soviet Union.
> 
> And the rest are Good Olympics
> 
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Toronto, Canada
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia
> 2032 Rome, Italy
> 2036 Los Angeles, USA
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2044 Paris, France
> 2048 Vancouver, Canada
> 2052 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2056 Athens, Greece
> 2060 Melbourne, Australia.
> 2064 Seoul, South Korea
> 2068 Santiago, Chile


how dare you judge Beijing,Moscow,Mexico city and Berlin?
i'm sorry but Nanjing won because they were way more prepared than Poznan, and NOT because Guadalajara withdraw


----------



## Lord David

Matthew Lowry said:


> The top 4 worst olympic ever.
> 1 2008 Beijing, China.
> 2 1968 Mexico City, Mexico.
> 3 1936 Berlin, Germany.
> 4 1980 Moscow, Soviet Union.
> 
> And the rest are Good Olympics


Beijing? Why because of all the protests? In spite of its faults, it was a huge boost in the pride of China. It helped show that China was a world power, it was only a matter of time before they hosted. It was a BIG boost to the Olympic movement.

Mexico City? Because of the student protests before the Opening Ceremony and massacre that ensued? Because they gave the games to a developing nation? Ok, it was sort of a risk, but there was no major incident that came about during the games, Mexico City got plenty of lasting sporting and general infrastructure because of the games.

Berlin? Because of the Nazis? Berlin was awarded before the Nazis came to power. It was Hitler that used the Olympics as a propaganda machine for the Nazis, in spite of all the so-called negatives, look at some of the positives, such as Jesse Owens winning gold 4 times in Berlin, in spite of Hitler publicly stating that anyone other than Aryans were inferior. His wins are now immortalized in modern Berlin thanks to a street named after him, near the Olympic Stadium.

Moscow? Because of the Boycott? Mind you it was the United States that brought politics into the Olympics by calling the Boycott and then trying to get as many nations sucked in and support them. They were at fault, not the Soviets, Russians or the people of Moscow.


Oh and why stop at 4? Why not look at some other potential worst Olympics?

St Louis, 1904. By grouping the Olympics with the world's fair and spreading it out over months, coupled by the lack of foreign enthusiasm, this almost KILLED the Olympic Movement, whilst it was still in its infancy. It was the next games, London 1908 that brought it back to a manageable scale without grouping it with another major event.

Melbourne, 1956. You'd be surprised to have me attempt to critique my home Olympics, but there are several factors that could qualify these happy games as one of the worst. The boycott (the first in an Olympic Games) by several nations over the Suez Canal, the blood in the water match in waterpolo between Hungary and the Soviet Union and perhaps most importantly, Melbourne and Australia's refusal to host the Equestrian competition, due to the fact that laws at the time prevented foreign horses coming into Australia due to quarantine. This forced the Equestrian competition to be held elsewhere (Stockholm, Sweden) and subsequently forced the IOC to make a questionnaire, to ensure that all bidding cities had the necessary requirements to hold all events during an Olympics.

Munich, 1972. Because of the Munich Massacre mostly. In spite of the happy games, the tragedy of terrorism in a sporting event became evident.

Montreal, 1976. Because of the cost overruns that took decades to pay off, the daring as opposed to conventional designs and the corruption by the government that didn't put a stop to the over spending. The Boycott by most African nations over New Zealand's Rugby team touring Apartheid South Africa, should also be noted.

Well there you go, there's possibly more "worst" Olympics than you realize and those that you mentioned, have some redeeming values.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ What about the marathon, for example ?? (indoor marathon ??)


They can run down Sheikh Zayed road which will probably have ample of shade created by existing and future skyscrapers. Dubai also has an annual marathon and a normal athlete’s can survives this.



> What about kayak competitions ?? (indoor kayak ??)


They can do that along the Dubai Creek and could ease the heat issue by having cooling sprinklers every 200 meters. Or they could use the Arabian canal if it is finished by then.



> What about rowing competitions ?? (indoor rowing ??)


They can do that along the Dubai Creek and could ease the heat issue by having cooling sprinklers every 200 meters. Or they could use the Arabian canal if it is finished by then.




> What about cycling competitions (except track events) ?? (indoor cycling ??)


They can also use Sheikh Zayed Road for this.



> What about most of equestrian disciplines ?? (indoor also ???)


They have the Meydan Grandstand for that. And could be hosted at night to ease the heat issue.



> etc etc etc etc


They can also convince the IOC to allow them to host the Olympic Games during winter months which would mean cooler temperatures.


----------



## Lord David

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> They can run down Sheikh Zayed road which will probably have ample of shade created by existing and future skyscrapers. Dubai also has an annual marathon and a normal athlete’s can survives this.


Held during JANUARY? Where it's cooler? Outside of the Olympic dates?




Dubaiiscool:) said:


> They can also convince the IOC to allow them to host the Olympic Games during winter months which would mean cooler temperatures.



The IOC and International Federations will not allow any hosting outside of June/July/August. The most would be September and possibly, though not ideal October. Forget about it, Doha if anything, will be the first Middle Eastern host.


----------



## nomarandlee

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> They can run down Sheikh Zayed road which will probably have ample of shade created by existing and future skyscrapers. Dubai also has an annual marathon and a normal athlete’s can survives this.


The lenghts that some people will go to not let a dream die. You know what downtowns are also good at? The heat island effect which often makes cities warmer rather then cooler. 

Are they going to the runners run up and down Zayed Rd. a half dozen times? The purpose of a marathon is to traverse though a city and its differing neighborhoods and scenes. 



> They can also use Sheikh Zayed Road for this.


That is nothing more then an elongated cycling track which defeats the purpose of tradional road cycling. 



> They can also convince the IOC to allow them to host the Olympic Games during winter months which would mean cooler temperatures.


Is the Olympics set up to serve the purposes of Dubai or is a given Olympic city set up to serve the games? I think you have the two ideas confused as to which is a priority.

I guess why not have the winter games in July or have the UEFA cup in January.


----------



## Mo Rush

nomarandlee said:


> The lenghts that some people will go to not let a dream die. You know what downtowns are also good at? The heat island effect which often makes cities warmer rather then cooler.
> 
> Are they going to the runners run up and down Zayed Rd. a half dozen times? The purpose of a marathon is to traverse though a city and its differing neighborhoods and scenes.
> .


----------



## wajidshah

Dubai, better Bid for Summer Olympics for 2020 .... and Toronto will win the 2020 olympic games because Monterrey will win the 2016 olympics ...


----------



## Sportsfan

Monterey will win the 2016 Olympics....................

Somebody's been living under a rock...................


----------



## OzanKirmizi

2024 İstanbul !


----------



## geoone

> Monterey will win the 2016 Olympics....................
> 
> Somebody's been living under a rock...................


Yeah, I'll say, lol. Looks like they haven't heard that Rio has already won the 2016 Olympics. So Monterey is sh!t outta luck there.

What's even funnier (& actually hysterical) is their "prediction" of two consecutive North American Summer Olympics. Yeah, okay, LOL.


----------



## Lord David

wajidshah said:


> Dubai, better Bid for Summer Olympics for 2020 .... and Toronto will win the 2020 olympic games because Monterrey will win the 2016 olympics ...


What the other doodads said about Rio already winning 2016 (Monterrey never even made a bid!), and why should Dubai bid for 2020? If you know and want Toronto to win? What's the point? :nuts:


----------



## emrearas

which cities are officially candidate for now?


----------



## TEBC

emrearas said:


> which cities are officially candidate for now?


officially, none.

The ones that will probably bid:

Rome or Venice
Durban or Cape Town
Tokyo
Madrid
Istanbul


----------



## 863552

^^

I'd add Toronto aswell.


----------



## parcdesprinces

TEBC said:


> officially, none.
> 
> The ones that will probably bid:
> 
> Rome or Venice
> Durban or Cape Town
> Tokyo
> Madrid
> Istanbul



+ PARIS :yes: !


----------



## geoone

Canada nor France hasn't really made any noises about a 2020 bid. Canada just hosted the 2010 Winter Games & is busy at the moment with their 2015 Pan Am preps. While France is busy right now with their 2018 Winter Olympic bid.

The only ones that are at work & serious right now, & are virtutally certain on submitting 2020 bids are Italy & Turkey. And we'll probably hear more from South Africa after this summers World Cup on their intentions. Japan & Spain are still contemplating, but mostly likely will join the fray. Dubai is also seriously considering it. But other than these, nobody else has really made any sort of committment, or at least consideration about bidding.


----------



## parcdesprinces

geoone said:


> While France is busy right now with their 2018 Winter Olympic bid.


Actually..not really !!

It's a much more local bid than anything else ! 
Our national OC & also the French central government are embarrassed about that bid !!... Because of the probable Paris's bid for 2020 or 2024 !!!


----------



## geoone

Exactly, "probable".

And at this juncture, the City of Paris hasn't made any sort of committment or even a mention about a 2020 bid.


----------



## Lord David

Hope Havana makes another futile bid attempt. Made a bid book for the gamesbids.com 2020 Olympics competition
http://lorddavid04.deviantart.com/art/Havana-2020-Bid-Book-163433073


----------



## Lord David

geoone said:


> Exactly, "probable".
> 
> And at this juncture, the City of Paris hasn't made any sort of committment or even a mention about a 2020 bid.


Paris will only remotely bid if Annecy 2018 fails. Which of course is very possible. Then you could expect a "half-assed" Parisian bid using mostly if not all private funding and donations, as opposed to government bid funds. Expect an easy up to 20 or so million US dollars spent on a bid, all coming from private sources. If and only if they win, you could expect government funds for new venues etc.


----------



## emrearas

so we have 
rome/venice
istanbul
madrid
for now..... and will add japan SA and UAE may be.... not a big race it will be like 2012 :S


----------



## swifty78

^^ if thats whats there now i think it'll be between Rome and Madrid


----------



## emrearas

swifty78 said:


> ^^ if thats whats there now i think it'll be between Rome and Madrid


dont think so madrid will get games afte barcelona 92. too early for a country to host 2 games in short term. also consider the economical crisis of EU especially mediterennean countries. greece portugal spain and italy are walking on a edge of a knife these years.

also 3 european half asian cities ... not so much. IOC will think about the reputation of the games and courage other alpha and beta cities to bit.

for me... still..... istanbul is a dark horse for 2020... and if not for 2024 its the favorite...


----------



## geoone

> and if not for 2024 its the favorite...


How so.

We don't even know who the 'favorite' for 2020 would be, let alone 2024.

And as far as the economies woes of certain EU countries, it's not like they're gonna be hosting tomorrow anyway. And besides, no country is immune to such 'global' conditions, including Turkey (which is why countries like Germany are so opposed to it joining the EU). So I wouldn't be jumping to such conclusions so easily. 

And what more "reputation of the Games" could the IOC ask for by having such great global cities like Rome, Madrid, Tokyo & possibly the new frontier of South Africa going after the Olympics.


----------



## emrearas

geoone said:


> How so.
> 
> We don't even know who the 'favorite' for 2020 would be, let alone 2024.
> 
> And as far as the economies woes of certain EU countries, it's not like they're gonna be hosting tomorrow anyway. And besides, no country is immune to such 'global' conditions, including Turkey (which is why countries like Germany are so opposed to it joining the EU). So I wouldn't be jumping to such conclusions so easily.
> 
> And what more "reputation of the Games" could the IOC ask for by having such great global cities like Rome, Madrid, Tokyo & possibly the new frontier of South Africa going after the Olympics.


in near past , at least 5 or 7 cities applied to be a candidate for the games but just 3 .... wont be a good reputation for the future of the games. and i look from PR window.

well 2024 is specail  101th anniversary of Turkish Republic  thats why its for me favorite 

hmm economical ones. well... the bric and next 11 countries doesnt effect like the euro zones or usa in this crisis if u check the statistics.u r right about they wont host in next years but .. they will pay more and more expenses for years like 10b. or more. one of the reasons athens municiplity broke cause of olympics ... itsa huge organisation and need cash and govermental quarantee for the spends. 
look euro 2016 candidates example . Turkey quaranteed all expenses will be paid from the goverment and save 1.5 b dollars for now. while italy could not give this guarantee to the officials.

thats what i mean if u have the money and u have a developing country earning money and spend it to your infrastucture its a + for IOC i guess.
3 bric countries China 2008 Russia 2014 Brazil 2016.... the worlds power centers are changing.... like the money in the world changing place.

ah by the way for EU and Turkey...5 years ago the gross national product of Spain was 900b Turkey 300... today spain 1.2t turkey 1  already the biggest 6th in europe and will pass italy spain and close to france at 2020s....its the fastest growing country in europe..

and i really dream about this olympic road. 2008 beijing 2012 london 2016 rio- 2020/24 capetown/istanbul... such an amazing cultures. such different places and ares... just 1 after 1 celebrating humanities biggest organisation...


----------



## geoone

The Summer Olympics recently have had the 5-7 applicant cities vying for the Games. For 2016, there were 7, & later the field was dusted down to 4. The Winter Olympics, historically, have had less due to the topography of the candidates that's important. 

Granted, while 3 candidates for the 2018 Winter Olympics is small (even compared to other Winter Olympic races), that doesn't necessarily mean that cities are being deterred from running. Politics always plays into these decisions. For example, I'm sure the U.S. could've been part of the 2018 candidates, but certainly the "sting" of the 2016 Summer decision made the USOC to put all future bids on hiatus. Denver, & especially Reno, would've been more than happy to be bidding for 2018. Sofia & Almaty are also others that would love to run again & could've been part of 2018 too, but surely they both realized that their proximity to the 2014 host city Sochi, virtually made their chances nil.

As for "anniversaries", since when is that a criteria that's important to the IOC. If the 100-year anniversary of having the Modern Olympic Games in Greece wasn't enough to sway IOC voters to vote for Athens for 1996, surely no other anniversary (especially ones not directly affecting the IOC) hardly would mean anything to them.

And while BRIC seems to be a good indicator of recent host & selected host nations; Turkey however, is not part of that group. Besides, that's also not a precursor either, since India isn't going to be hosting anytime soon, since comparatively speaking, they have a long, long way to go before they can even be considered viable.

Not to mention, having Rio 2016, Cape Town 2020 & Istanbul 2024 is never going to happen. It's very questionable if the IOC would have '2' high-risk hosts in a row, let alone 3 of them. That's not a realistic line-up at all, sorry to say.


----------



## Mo Rush

Cape Town is a lower risk given the compact nature of the city and the WC behind its belt by 2013.


----------



## geoone

The argument however, is that the IOC would like to see how one of these so-called "high risk" hosts i.e. Rio 2016 does, before leaping into the big pool of faith once again. 

Granted, So. Africa. having the WC behind it's belt would be a huge plus, however, the WC is not exactly the Olympics, since both events are logistically & venue-wise different. 

I'm not saying it's impossible, but a hurdle, yes, since So. Africa. would have the most convincing to do compared to the "safer bets" of Western Europe & Japan.


----------



## Mo Rush

Its only because its in "Africa". Rio was awarded the Games with the World cup looming in 2014, just 2 years before.

By 2013 Rio's preparations will be in full swing, but the success of those Games will not determine the 2020 host to be decided in 2013.

*In 2013*
- Europe:Munich would have been awarded 2018 2 years ealier
- Europe: London would have just hosted a glorious 2012 Games
- Europe: Winter Games in Sochi would be the following year, already doing well.
- Brazil would be hosting the World Cup the following year
- South Africa would have had been tested with the World Cup
- Durban would have hosted the IOC session two years earlier


----------



## geoone

Yes, but some seem to forget though, that Rio also had the 2007 Pan Am Games on it's resume. An event that's more akin to the Olympics than the WC is. 

And sorry, your just making assumptions now. Munich 'would've been awarded' the 2018 Games & London would've hosted 'glorious' Games, & Sochi's preps 'doing well', etc, by 2013? Sorry, but do you have a crystal ball or something? If you do, then who's bidding & better yet, the winners, in the next 10 races, I'd like to know.

Again, I'm not saying it's impossible, but a challenge nonetheless. Once South Africa manages to convince most of the members, the Games are theirs to lose. Whether it's 2020 or 2024, remains to be seen.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Doha is bidding for 2020, Its official.


----------



## p2bsa

where Durban is going...


cross post from the Durban thread...


-----------------
*
Welcome to Durban. Indaba 2010 showcases city as South Africa’s hottest tourist destination 
May 11, 7:01 AM
South Africa 
Travel Examiner - Wanda Hennig

The Indian Ocean city of Durban’s World Cup 2010 slogan is “the warmest place to be for 2010.” Sunny, subtropical, and a multi-cultural melting pot city with a strong Zulu flavor, a rich Indian heritage, and British-European undertones, Durban’s mild winters and hot summers make it “the city for all seasons.” Don't miss our great Durban Indaba. 

As San Francisco, in polls, has topped the “favorite US city” list for US residents, Durban is South Africa’s top vacation city for South Africans. Increasingly, international tourists are discovering why.

The month of May in South Africa is Indaba month, Indaba being the biggest travel trade show in Africa and a vast and vibrant business extravaganza.

Destinations big and small — around 2,000 exhibitors — from throughout South Africa, the rest of Africa, and several Indian Ocean islands, bring their tourism wares to Indaba South Africa to display to the world. And the travel trade and travel media converge — this year, media in record numbers given World Cup 2010 fever, which infused Indaba 2010, held at Durban’s international-scale song-and-dance friendly (entertainment happens all day long) iNkosi Albert Luthuli International Convention Center.

World Cup 2010 Theme

At this year’s Indaba and with Durban a host city, the World Cup 2010 theme was visible throughout, and the excitement of exhibitors and guests was palpable.

For Durban, the travel and tourism expo was a chance to showcase, to the international travel market, three iconic additions to the city.

During Indaba, South African President Jacob Zuma officially opened Durban’s state-of-the-art new King Shaka International Airport.

Definition: Indaba (Zulu), a council at which indigenous peoples of southern Africa meet to discuss important matters.

At the official Indaba 2010 opening, President Zuma ceremonially turned on the lights at all South Africa’s World Cup stadiums, including the one he said was his favorite: Durban’s Moses Mabhida Stadium.

The stunning multi-use work of art has a capacity to seat 70,000 World Cup fans, an iconic arch, a SkyCar, a bungee swing, a gallery, restaurants, stores and more. It is a visible part of the Durban skyline from spots throughout the city. A global media face-off was held at the Moses Mabhida Stadium during Indaba. 

Durban’s beachfront promenade

The third major transformation spotlighted was Durban’s beachfront promenade redevelopment that runs between Moses Mabhida and uShaka Sea World. The multi-million dollar upgrade focuses on functionality, safety and aesthetics.

“The sort of transformation that’s happened in Durban must be unique in the world,” said Indaba exhibitor and veteran city tourism professional Linda Pampallis, CEO of Thompsons Africa.

“What’s happened in Durban is unheard of.

“The city has taken the opportunity of the World Cup to do what has been on everybody’s minds for years and years. The new more contemporary environment definitely, I think, makes the city more easy to sell to international tourists.”

Interest from international agents was definitely up. “The World Cup has been fantastic for South Africa in that regard.”

Australian tour and travel representative Dennis Basham, on his first visit to Indaba, said he was pleasantly surprised with the amount of product available and the professionalism.

“I do travel shows in different countries every month and this is definitely one of the best I have been to. Everyone is passionate about their country. I expected a lot of ma and pa operators; not all these large companies doing it so well. I’ll be packaging up holidays and sending more Australians here, most definitely.”

Moses Mabhida Stadium

He also said he was impressed with Durban — the beachfront, the Moses Mabhida Stadium and downtown Durban. “I loved seeing all the people in the streets shopping and going about their business. It’s what I expected to see and so much more engaging than the corporate nature of Johannesburg.”

Talking about these and the many other transformations in and around Durban, Phillip Sithole, acting head of Durban Tourism, said most of the projects had been on the cards prior to — and given the much-needed momentum by — the World Cup.

Sithole said it was important to recognize the different facets of what the city now had to offer. Besides the beachfront promenade, stretching from uShaka to the Moses Mabhida Stadium, where the focus is on safety and security, walkability, and entertainment and hospitality (places to eat and drink), the city also has its entertainment zones in Florida Road and Davenport Road and it’s heritage tourism, relevant to international visitors and locals.

The new beachfront area is also the perfect springboard for international visitors to partake in KwaZulu-Natal tourism’s myriad attractions.

“Everything we have done has been with a view to he future,” said Durban city manager Dr. Michael Sutcliffe. He said a major focus in planning what now comprises around 90 km of world-class beaches comprising the Durban metropolitan area, including Durban’s central beaches, Umhlanga, the Bluff, Amanzimtoti beaches and Umgababa, has been clearing the clutter of the past. (Apartheid’s segregated beaches, for instance.)

The growth in international tourism to Durban is currently above the national average, said Sutcliffe.

James Seymour, director of Tourism KwaZulu-Natal (TKZN), confirmed that the World Cup had bolstered a number of very bold initiatives.

He pointed out that a major impediment to international travel had been the old airport. When international flights into Durban were curtailed in 1998, the city and region saw a dramatic decline in foreign tourists. The province had tried many innovative ways to lure them back, with charter aircraft and other initiatives. “But we were never able to get them back.”

He said that with the new airport, and the fact that Durban’s home, the province of KwaZulu-Natal, now has two World Heritage Sites, “I believe the province is now ready to reach its potential in terms of tourism.”

Cities bid to host Indaba. Durban, with its attractions, invariably wins the bid. During Indaba 2010, it was announced that Durban had been selected to host Indaba without bidding for the next five years.

By day four of Indaba 2010, organizers, and South African tourism CEO Thandiwe January-McLean, were predicting that, with the World Cup spotlight on South Africa, attendance would top out at near-record levels.


http://www.examiner.com/x-25057-Sout...st-destination*


----------



## emrearas

for me UEFA cup should not be a criteria for olympics but world athelitcs champs must be...


----------



## Mo Rush

geoone said:


> Yes, but some seem to forget though, that Rio also had the 2007 Pan Am Games on it's resume. An event that's more akin to the Olympics than the WC is.
> 
> And sorry, your just making assumptions now. Munich 'would've been awarded' the 2018 Games & London would've hosted 'glorious' Games, & Sochi's preps 'doing well', etc, by 2013? Sorry, but do you have a crystal ball or something? If you do, then who's bidding & better yet, the winners, in the next 10 races, I'd like to know.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying it's impossible, but a challenge nonetheless. Once South Africa manages to convince most of the members, the Games are theirs to lose. Whether it's 2020 or 2024, remains to be seen.


Where is your sense of humour?

I predict Munich will win easily, Sochi's preparations are already very good, and London 2012 will without a doubt host glorious Games.

As for multi-sport Games, Johannesburg hosted the All-Africa Games in 1999, arguably the best ever.


----------



## emrearas

Mo Rush said:


> Where is your sense of humour?
> 
> I predict Munich will win easily, Sochi's preparations are already very good, and London 2012 will without a doubt host glorious Games.
> 
> As for multi-sport Games, Johannesburg hosted the All-Africa Games in 1999, arguably the best ever.


hmmm..... why i cant agree with you...:S

i dont think so munich will win... also about london 2012.... not a glorious games i guess....:S 
whats the d.lne of candidature of 2020? anyone knows?


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> hmmm..... why i cant agree with you...:S
> 
> i dont think so munich will win... also about london 2012.... not a glorious games i guess....:S
> whats the d.lne of candidature of 2020? anyone knows?


2011. Host City selected 2013.

I definitely think Munich will win. London 2012 will be Sydney 2000 on steroids.


----------



## emrearas

ah also i found st. interesting ...and wanna share....
here u are

Time Out’s Top Ten cities in the world

"In arriving at Time Out’s greatest cities, we were not looking for great holiday destinations but living, working cities.

This meant looking at all aspects of urban life, not just those one encounters on a weekend break, and what everyday life is like for people who actually live there.

Resident writers were asked to rate their cities in terms of key criteria that make up a successful city: architecture/cityscape; arts & culture; buzz; food & drink; quality of life; and world status.Marks were then given to a panel of extraordinarily well-traveled experts, drawn form Time Out’s Guides, International and Travel divisions who applied a global perspective, debating controversial areas and making comparisons between the cities. Scores were adjusted local cynicism or over-enthusiasm, and a hierarchy emerged, with the following ten scoring highest"

1. New York, USA

Architecture: 9 
Arts & culture: 10 
Buzz: 10 
Food & drink: 9 
Quality of life: 6 
World status: 9  
Total/60: 53

2. London, UK

Architecture: 7 
Arts & culture: 10 
Buzz: 9 
Food & drink: 9 
Quality of life: 6
World status: 9
Total/60: 50

3. Paris, France

Architecture: 9 
Arts & culture: 9
Buzz: 6
Food & drink: 9 
Quality of life: 7 
World status: 8  
Total/60: 48

4. Berlin, Germany

Architecture: 7 
Arts & culture: 9
Buzz: 9 
Food & drink: 6 
Quality of life: 7 
World status: 8
Total/60: 46

Equal 5th. Barcelona, Spain

Architecture: 9 
Arts & culture: 7 
Buzz: 8 
Food & drink: 8 
Quality of life: 8
World status: 4  
Total/60: 44

Equal 5th. Chicago, USA

Architecture: 9 
Arts & culture: 8
Buzz: 7 
Food & drink: 7 
Quality of life: 7
World status: 6
Total/60: 44

Equal 5th. Tokyo, Japan

Architecture: 7
Arts & culture: 6
Buzz: 9 
Food & drink: 10 
Quality of life: 4
World status: 8
Total/60: 44

8. Istanbul, Turkey

Architecture: 7
Arts & culture: 7
Buzz: 9 
Food & drink: 7
Quality of life: 6
World status: 7  
Total/60: 43

Equal 9th. Rome, Italy

Architecture: 9 
Arts & culture: 7
Buzz: 7
Food & drink: 6 
Quality of life: 6 
World status: 7  
Total/60: 42

Equal 9th. Sydney, Australia

Architecture: 7 
Arts & culture: 6 
Buzz: 7 
Food & drink: 7 
Quality of life: 10
World status: 5  
Total/60: 42


----------



## geoone

Munich definitely has good chances of winning, but anyone underestimating Pyeong Chang's unique candidature would be a huge mistake. 

That would be like underestimating Munich's, which would also be a mistake.

As far as London being like Sydney on 'steroids', remains to be seen.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I Love Brazil but I rekon that Rio got the games little bit soon becouse theirs poverty every where you go in rio theirs a slum right around a couner. rio have 15 million people and 6.1million people is living in poverty in the 2016 bid i was going for Chicago, USA
I still stand on 2020 Tokyo, Japan and 2024 Toronto, Canada. My Beloved Brisbane wont be ready by 2028 so it will be 2028 Rome, Italy. 2032 Brisbane, Australia. 2036 New York City, Los Angeles or Houstan, USA. 2040 Bangkok, Thailand. 2044 Paris, France. 2048 Vancouver, Canada.
South Africa and other African counties needs to be way better in the living will be 75 in 2060 when Africa get the 1st olympics in Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## swifty78

No matter what city ya go to in the world, they all have their poverty/ slum like looking areas and for tourism ya only gonna show the best bits of the city.


----------



## Lydon

*facepalm*

The lists are back. Run for your lives!


----------



## Lord David

Matthew Lowry said:


> I Love Brazil but I rekon that Rio got the games little bit soon becouse theirs poverty every where you go in rio theirs a slum right around a couner. rio have 15 million people and 6.1million people is living in poverty in the 2016 bid i was going for Chicago, USA
> I still stand on 2020 Tokyo, Japan and 2024 Toronto, Canada. My Beloved Brisbane wont be ready by 2028 so it will be 2028 Rome, Italy. 2032 Brisbane, Australia. 2036 New York City, Los Angeles or Houstan, USA. 2040 Bangkok, Thailand. 2044 Paris, France. 2048 Vancouver, Canada.
> South Africa and other African counties needs to be way better in the living will be 75 in 2060 when Africa get the 1st olympics in Cape Town, South Africa.


There's always going to be poverty in developing nations. Why even some developed nations have ever present poverty. Rio proved themselves as a potential host due to the recent successful hosting of the 2007 Pan American Games and due to Brazil getting the 2014 World Cup.

Chicago never even came close most likely due to protests at home and more importantly lingering resentment from the IOC.

Vancouver has shown no indication of wanting a Summer Olympics, Toronto will get theirs first, with perhaps Edmonton following due to an already existing Olympic sized stadium and the potential for new legacy sporting and general venues such as a modern 21st century arena and perhaps an exhibition complex. One might even expect Montreal to attempt another go to write the wrongs of 1976.

Forget Bangkok, even if things are different in 2040, the current civil unrest may have lasting repercussions for any major sports attempt by Thailand.

I can expect an African Olympics sooner, rather than later. If they can get a World Cup so soon than other worth while "hosts", then it's not impossible for them to get an Olympics, should they bid.


----------



## geoone

Edmonton?? Sorry, but :nuts:

It's the "Tulsa" of Canada.

Yeah, *maybe* in the much later half of this century, if the population blew up 10-fold & got somekind of international recognition in some way. But other than that, no way. And like Vancouver, what kind of 'indication' has Edmonton made anyway, besides none.

And 'Olympic sized' stadium?? Which one? Commonwealth stadium? That puny & outdated structure (by SUMMER 'Olympic' standards) wouldn't even begin to salivate the mouths of those finicky IOC members, let alone them voting for the darn thing.


----------



## Lord David

geoone said:


> Edmonton?? Sorry, but :nuts:
> 
> It's the "Tulsa" of Canada.
> 
> Yeah, *maybe* in the much later half of this century, if the population blew up 10-fold & got somekind of international recognition in some way. But other than that, no way. And like Vancouver, what kind of 'indication' has Edmonton made anyway, besides none.
> 
> And 'Olympic sized' stadium?? Which one? Commonwealth stadium? That puny & outdated structure (by SUMMER 'Olympic' standards) wouldn't even begin to salivate the mouths of those finicky IOC members, let alone them voting for the darn thing.


Aherm, that Commonwealth Stadium IS Olympic size and standard, it currently seats 60,081, is considered one of the premier stadiums in Canada not due to size but because it has a grass pitch. It has hosted the 1978 Commonwealth Games, where they built an odd 42,500 seater that was like 10,000 or so less than Montreal's Olympic Stadium but was built for a mere $20.9-million. Upgraded to host the 1983 Universiade to it's current capacity, it was further upgraded by a modest $22.17 million in 2001 to host the 2001 Championships in Athletics.

The stadium shows that yes, reasonably priced large stadiums are possible. One could expect an upgrade to over 70,000 which would include a roof circling most of the stands.

It is not the Tulsa of Canada, it has hosted major sporting events, where Tulsa has hosted few, it has the stadium and other venues and could build more, it has a hockey team and CFL team, the spiritual home of Canada's Soccer teams due to Commonwealth Stadium having the grass pitch and it's destination as having North America's largest Mall will probably also be a selling point.

Expect a Edmonton bid after Toronto has been exhausted or has won, well before Vancouver. Expect it as an opportunity to modernize the sports venues in the city (if much has not been done already) and bring the Olympics back to Alberta.

Oh and also expect the possibility if it hosts another successful Commonwealth Games or Universiade.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Do you seriously think Australia is a part of Asia? We may have close ties with Asia (Japan and China in particular), but our continent is Australia... Geography 101, educate yourself.


----------



## IchimaruGin1

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Do you seriously think Australia is a part of Asia? We may have close ties with Asia (Japan and China in particular), but our continent is Australia... Geography 101, educate yourself.


then why participate for football through Asia???

Dont you think your better off asking that question to the Australia authorities?

Australia cant compete through Asia in one comp and then bid for another comp as a "separate continent". 

The day you joined the Asian AFC tells me for all sporting purposes your in the Asian continent.

Geography has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

We participate in the Asian Cup because an "Australian Cup" would be a walk in the park. New Zealand, PNG, Micronesia, Fiji? Seriously. We have our own A-League but when we're not competing in that, we will compete overseas. We have players who play in England, does that make them English? No.

Australia is separate to Asia. We are not a part of Asia. We never will be a part of Asia. Geography has everything to do with it.

Stop being such an idiot.


----------



## IchimaruGin1

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> We participate in the Asian Cup because an "Australian Cup" would be a walk in the park. New Zealand, PNG, Micronesia, Fiji? Seriously. We have our own A-League but when we're not competing in that, we will compete overseas. We have players who play in England, does that make them English? No.
> 
> Australia is separate to Asia. We are not a part of Asia. We never will be a part of Asia. Geography has everything to do with it.
> 
> Stop being such an idiot.


So basically you joined the AFC for your own convenience.

tough shit. Like i said, Australia cannot pick and choose where it will be for each and every competition. 

So either get out of the AFC and then be part of Oceania or dont go prancing about as a separate continent when it suits you.


You cant simply take part in both camps at the same time. 


Stop being thick, and understand that its an issue of Australia taking advantage of being a separate continent as and when it suits them.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

It is _you_ who is thick, and to no surprise, you're making a mountain out of a molehill... 
As I said, Australia is capable of hosting the Olympics independently (or any other sporting event for that matter) as we have done in the past. Regardless of what competitions or what countries we play, we are Australia and always will be. Keep trying to convince people that Australia is a part of Asia because we play in the Asian Cup...?


----------



## IchimaruGin1

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> It is _you_ who is thick, and to no surprise, you're making a mountain out of a molehill...
> As I said, Australia is capable of hosting the Olympics independently (or any other sporting event for that matter) as we have done in the past. Regardless of what competitions or what countries we play, we are Australia and always will be. Keep trying to convince people that Australia is a part of Asia because we play in the Asian Cup...?


how is this a mountain out of a molehill?

aus are bidding for the 2018/2022 Football world cup as part of Asia in which they will bank of the AFC vote to win it.

and for the 2020/2024 Olympics as part of Oceania.

People who judge is Olympics competition will no doubt see the hypocrisy of a nation trying to take advantage in sporting events as it deems more beneficial to itself disregarding basic geography.

I too personally think that Australia is not a part of Asia. But as they will play in the AFC cup it just reeks of hypocrisy.


----------



## 863552

^^

You're a fool. How demoralising for a national team if it gets beaten by 20 goals each game!? We are in the AFC for a challenge, we are part of the Oceanic Olympic whatever because that's our geographical location. Ugh some people are idiots!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

@Ichimaru; 

How is that at all hypocritical? If India were in a position in which it could benefit from joining either, I have no doubt in my mind that it would. That would make you hypocritical, right?
As I have said before, an Oceanic Cup would be of no competition to Australia... we would get no where. So we joined the AFC for a challenge. Why it bothers you that we've joined the Asian Cup but are not a part of Asia? I don't understand. Does it bother you that were an ASEAN Invitee considering we're not South East Asian too?


----------



## isaidso

geoone said:


> Edmonton?? Sorry, but :nuts:
> 
> It's the "Tulsa" of Canada.
> 
> And 'Olympic sized' stadium?? Which one? Commonwealth stadium? That *puny* & outdated structure (by SUMMER 'Olympic' standards) wouldn't even begin to salivate the mouths of those finicky IOC members, let alone them voting for the darn thing.


'Tulsa' of Canada. :lol:

Agree that Edmonton would need another couple decades of growth, but they do have a big stadium. Commonwealth Stadium is a lot of things, puny isn't one of them. Even with practically no seating at either end it seats over 62,000. Wrap the 2 tiers around both ends to form a complete bowl and you'd be looking at a stadium that's easily over 90,000. 

*Commonwealth Stadium is Puny?*








http://www.yedmonton.ca/teen/images/soccer.jpg


----------



## Qatar Son 333

what happened to this thread ? omg ! Australia is part of Oceania and taking part in AFC end of story, is it so hard ??


----------



## Lord David

isaidso said:


> 'Tulsa' of Canada. :lol:
> 
> Agree that Edmonton would need another couple decades of growth, but they do have a big stadium. Commonwealth Stadium is a lot of things, puny isn't one of them. Even with practically no seating at either end it seats over 62,000. Wrap the 2 tiers around both ends to form a complete bowl and you'd be looking at a stadium that's easily over 90,000.
> 
> *Commonwealth Stadium is Puny?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yedmonton.ca/teen/images/soccer.jpg


I don't think Edmonton needs a 90,000 seater stadium, but expand to 70,000, perhaps add a retractable roof, and then you got a truly multipurpose stadium.


----------



## melbstud

IchimaruGin1 said:


> then why participate for football through Asia???
> 
> Dont you think your better off asking that question to the Australia authorities?
> 
> Australia cant compete through Asia in one comp and then bid for another comp as a "separate continent".
> 
> The day you joined the Asian AFC tells me for all sporting purposes your in the Asian continent.
> 
> Geography has nothing to do with it.


your actually quite stupid hence why your banned. People Australia is a continent its not rocket science.


----------



## Mo Rush

Lord David said:


> Baku will be bidding, whilst Cape Town is a speculation. If Baku weren't bidding,


Once again. Where has Baku stated that it will be bidding?


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*Doha 2020*

"Quiet Approach to 2020 Olympics for Qatar" 

Plans for a bid from Qatar for the 2020 Olympics are proceeding even though the primary goal for now is to win the 2022 FIFA World Cup, the secretary general of the Qatar Olympic Committee tells Around The Rings.

Sheikh Saoud Bin Abdulrahman Al-Thani confirmed that Doha will be in the race for 2020, it’s second try after failing to make the shortlist for 2016. 

The sheikh says the strategy is to keep things quiet while the battle to host World Cups in 2018 and 2022 is underway. That decision by FIFA is set for December 2010.

Al-Thani says he takes comfort from the decision to award Brazil the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Olympics.

“I think that when the IOC chose Rio it opened a new gate. The area that is still missing an Olympics is the Middle East. Hopefully we can change that in 2020, but first we must focus on 2022,” explained Al-Thani.

“2020 will be on our agenda. Rio has the World Cup (2014) and two years later will have the Olympics. Maybe we will do the same, but the other way round.”

Doha lost out for 2016 due large part to stage the Games in October, rather than the traditional July/August dates sought by the IOC.

Al-Thani revealed that this time Qatar will accept the northern hemisphere mid-summer timing, arguing that technology and the changing world climate will come to the rescue.

“Ten years from now the weather will be different – we are already seeing the change. We can play at night in climate controlled stadia. At a recent event in our stadium a temperature no higher than 28 degrees centigrade was recorded,” claimed Al-Thani.

Qatar has recently staged world-class events in tennis, table tennis, weight-lifting and football, and will showcase its national stadium to the world on Saturday when football giants England and Brazil battle in a World Cup prep match. 

Al-Thani confirmed that part of his government’s strategy is to bring more and more of these global events Doha.

“To bring a big event to the Middle East is very important. Impossible does not exist in our dictionary. Any event that will help our strategy to bring a major event to our country we will bid for,” he said.

Doha is not the only Arab Gulf city looking at the 2020 Olympics. Dubai in the United Arab Emirates is looking at the bid as well. 


SOURCE :cheers:


----------



## geoone

isaidso said:


> 'Tulsa' of Canada. :lol:
> 
> Agree that Edmonton would need another couple decades of growth, but they do have a big stadium. Commonwealth Stadium is a lot of things, puny isn't one of them. Even with practically no seating at either end it seats over 62,000. Wrap the 2 tiers around both ends to form a complete bowl and you'd be looking at a stadium that's easily over 90,000.
> 
> *Commonwealth Stadium is Puny?*


Yes, again, RELATIVELY speaking, Edmonton could be compared to Tulsa. So Edmonton has a stadium. Tulsa has the new BOK event center. Big deal. They're both very small metropolises with no real big infrastructure, other than a venue here & there, & neither has any international cache whatsoever.

And what I said was, by OLYMPIC "standards", 60,000 is puny. Read what's actually there. No, Commonwealth is not that small of a stadium, but for a Summer Olympic Games (like little L.D. enjoys to advocate), it IS on the much smaller end of the spectrum.


----------



## geoone

Lord David said:


> For the last time, 60,000 isn't puny. If it were, the IOC benchmark would have been at least 80,000. Baku isn't building a stadium of that size, yes, but a spectacular looking one at that.


Yeah, the Baku design is cool, but that's all it is. Nothing else there in any of the other crucial factors. But also for the last time, by "Olympic" standards, it IS on the smallish side. 

Again, so what if 60,000 is the IOC benckmark, they have to set it at something but that doesn't mean that they have to settle for that number ALL the time. Again, when was the last time the pinnacle event of the Summer Olympics (the Ceremonies) was held at a stadium that small? You have to go back FIVE Summer Olympics (& that one was a fluke cause it was the Hometown of a very influential IOC president, since even before that you still had the big seaters of Seoul & Memorial colosium). The only way I could see the IOC "settleing" with their bare minimum is if all the OTHER crucial elements that can make or break a bid were there, which Baku doesn't have, not when there's other much more compelling candidates out there waiting in the wings.

Again, would you settle for the "minimum" in anything, especially if you easily have the choice of something better? Since when do people settle for the "minimum", if they can get so much bigger & better elsewhere. If one easily has the choices, they'll always go for the most grandiose. Why settle for the 'fruit bowl' when someone else is offering you the caviar.


----------



## Mo Rush

Abuja has stadium too!


----------



## 863552

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *Doha 2020*
> 
> "Quiet Approach to 2020 Olympics for Qatar"
> 
> Plans for a bid from Qatar for the 2020 Olympics are proceeding even though the primary goal for now is to win the 2022 FIFA World Cup, the secretary general of the Qatar Olympic Committee tells Around The Rings.
> 
> Sheikh Saoud Bin Abdulrahman Al-Thani confirmed that Doha will be in the race for 2020, it’s second try after failing to make the shortlist for 2016.
> 
> The sheikh says the strategy is to keep things quiet while the battle to host World Cups in 2018 and 2022 is underway. That decision by FIFA is set for December 2010.
> 
> Al-Thani says he takes comfort from the decision to award Brazil the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Olympics.
> 
> “I think that when the IOC chose Rio it opened a new gate. The area that is still missing an Olympics is the Middle East. Hopefully we can change that in 2020, but first we must focus on 2022,” explained Al-Thani.
> 
> “2020 will be on our agenda. Rio has the World Cup (2014) and two years later will have the Olympics. Maybe we will do the same, but the other way round.”
> 
> Doha lost out for 2016 due large part to stage the Games in October, rather than the traditional July/August dates sought by the IOC.
> 
> Al-Thani revealed that this time Qatar will accept the northern hemisphere mid-summer timing, arguing that technology and the changing world climate will come to the rescue.
> 
> “Ten years from now the weather will be different – we are already seeing the change. We can play at night in climate controlled stadia. At a recent event in our stadium a temperature no higher than 28 degrees centigrade was recorded,” claimed Al-Thani.
> 
> Qatar has recently staged world-class events in tennis, table tennis, weight-lifting and football, and will showcase its national stadium to the world on Saturday when football giants England and Brazil battle in a World Cup prep match.
> 
> Al-Thani confirmed that part of his government’s strategy is to bring more and more of these global events Doha.
> 
> “To bring a big event to the Middle East is very important. Impossible does not exist in our dictionary. Any event that will help our strategy to bring a major event to our country we will bid for,” he said.
> 
> Doha is not the only Arab Gulf city looking at the 2020 Olympics. Dubai in the United Arab Emirates is looking at the bid as well.
> 
> 
> SOURCE :cheers:


Dubai would be better.


----------



## maldini

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> What is your point? Your lists are just as retarded as Matthews. Quit posting them already... Will be interesting to see if India can even host the CWG.
> 
> You say Australia is too small to host any more games independently... Hello... We've hosted the Olympics twice on our own already and come 2050 our population will be more (or around) than 40 million (that's approx 7.6 million in Sydney, 8 million in Melbourne, and 5 million in Brisbane). We've proven ourselves on many sporting fronts (we don't have the highest participation and observation per capita, and sporting capital of the world for no reason). Also for the record, we're NOT a part of Asia, the continent is Australia.
> 
> Do you have statistics on the uneducated - of which I assume you're a part of?


By 2050, the population will still be way too small. It is nice to see some other countries hosting the games before going back to Australia. India will have 50 million in Delhi and 1.7 billion people in the country by then. You need to share the games with other people rather than hogging them. Australia hosted the games before and you should be satisfied with that. Australia is just part of Asia an will always be regarded as such, especially when it comes to deciding on the host city for the games.


----------



## Lord David

Actually, I'd go for Doha, based on the fact of them hosting the Asian Games. It would be interesting to compare how the two bids shape up. Dubai would certainly use a 2020 bid in an attempt to rejuvenate the city.


----------



## emrearas

well there are at least 30 countries can host this big event... no need to give a country again less than 50 years passed the last host i guess... torino 2006 rome 2020 ...:S 
or barcelona 92 and madrid 2020...:S

isnt it so unfair?


----------



## 863552

^

Turin was a winter olympics.


----------



## Mo Rush

Would everybody be interested in a "Live" poll.

Example: Each day voting opens, and the city with the least amount of votes is removed from the poll, until we have a winner.

The poll will last 24 hours each time.

Wikipedia would be used to select potential cities.


----------



## 863552

^

Yes and one for WC.


----------



## RobH

Mo Rush said:


> Would everybody be interested in a "Live" poll.
> 
> Example: Each day voting opens, and the city with the least amount of votes is removed from the poll, until we have a winner.
> 
> The poll will last 24 hours each time.
> 
> Wikipedia would be used to select potential cities.


Seems a bit early, but why not. I suppose we can always do another one when the applicant cities are known, and then another one when the shortlist is drawn up.


----------



## Mo Rush

Yes, with so many cities it could carry on for quite a while!


----------



## Lydon

May as well go for it


----------



## nomarandlee

Not a bad idea. How bout make it every 48 hours though or even once per week? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

This is my Dead Set List
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Cape Town, South Africa
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Seoul, South Korea
2044 Athens, Greece


----------



## TheoG

so was your last one, and the one before etc.


----------



## Lydon

Now fall into a hole, please, and truly make it a dead set list.


----------



## TheoG

I agree, if you die before you make another list, it would be a win-win situation
now leave this forum forever, along with your bigoted views about various countries (ie. the Sochi 2014 thread you made) due to the crap you read in tabloid newspapers and on those stupid conspiracy theory websites
if we want endless lists, then we'll get someone who actually knows something about the Olympic bidding process, the global sporting infrastructure and world politics, cos that way the lists will almost be slightly realistic
bye, and for the love of god no more lists


----------



## TheoG

anyway, off retards and on topic, has anyone apart from Rome, which I know about, officially announced that they are bidding?
loving the idea of the live poll, Mo Rush


----------



## geoone

TheoG said:


> has anyone apart from Rome, which I know about, officially announced that they are bidding?


Istanbul also confirmed a few weeks ago that they are bidding for 2020 as well. So, so far 2 "confirmed" bidders. 

Others that are still seriously pondering are Tokyo, Madrid & Dubai. And I'm sure we'll here more from South Africa on their actual intentions once the FIFA 2010 World Cup is over with. 

And perhaps we'll also hear from other prospects once the 2018 Winter Olympic Games get awarded in July 2011. The losing countries MAY consider a 2020 Summer run, & that's IF they're actually working on a plan like that right now, just in case their 2018 Winter candidate fails (which seems doubtful, at this time, that they are).


----------



## crazyalex

Matthew Lowry said:


> This is my Dead Set List
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Rome, Italy
> 2040 Seoul, South Korea
> 2044 Athens, Greece


SkyscraperCity should ban him


----------



## 863552

I've read somewhere Hobart Australia have been put ahead of Brisbane in 2020, what a risky move. I'll try to find the article...


----------



## www.sercan.de

geoone said:


> Istanbul also confirmed a few weeks ago that they are bidding for 2020 as well. So, so far 2 "confirmed" bidders.
> 
> Others that are still seriously pondering are Tokyo, Madrid & Dubai. And I'm sure we'll here more from South Africa on their actual intentions once the FIFA 2010 World Cup is over with.
> 
> And perhaps we'll also hear from other prospects once the 2018 Winter Olympic Games get awarded in July 2011. The losing countries MAY consider a 2020 Summer run, & that's IF they're actually working on a plan like that right now, just in case their 2018 Winter candidate fails (which seems doubtful, at this time, that they are).


I am not sure if we can say its "official", but Sports minister, Prime Minister and other authorities said at the EURO 2016 bidding weeks that they want to host the EURO 2016 and that the Olympics in Istanbul are the main aim.
Some said "2020 Olympics in Istanbul" and other just "Olympics in Istanbul".

As far as i know NOC didn't say anything


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ 
1980 Europe
1984
1988
1992 Europe
1996
2000
2004 Europe
2008
2012 Europe
2016
2020 Europe ??... IMO 2020 in Europe would be a surprise... except if the IOC becomes suddenly conservative...Anyway which is sure :
2024 Paris


----------



## Lord David

Solopop said:


> I've read somewhere Hobart Australia have been put ahead of Brisbane in 2020, what a risky move. I'll try to find the article...


Must have something to do with the fact that they put their hand up, and Brisbane have not. I highly doubt Brisbane would bid for 2020, 2 years out of the Gold Coast Commonwealth Games in 2018.

I suppose Hobart might get the green light to go ahead if Tasmania fund all of the bid phase on it's own. The 500,000 US initial registration, and say the 2-4 million in the domestic promotion, applicant bid book and a proper website. Then if very lucky, 500,000 US in candidate fees and another 2-4 million in international promotion, catering the IOC inspection, candidature files, IOC session booth/presentation, celebrity and government presence during the IOC session, bid videos and final bid video.

Expect an easy 5 million minimum spent by the Tasmanian government for a bid, but realistically spend something along the lines of 8-10 million for a more competitive bid.


----------



## TheoG

Lord David said:


> Must have something to do with the fact that they put their hand up, and Brisbane have not. I highly doubt Brisbane would bid for 2020, 2 years out of the Gold Coast Commonwealth Games in 2018.
> 
> I suppose Hobart might get the green light to go ahead if Tasmania fund all of the bid phase on it's own. The 500,000 US initial registration, and say the 2-4 million in the domestic promotion, applicant bid book and a proper website. Then if very lucky, 500,000 US in candidate fees and another 2-4 million in international promotion, catering the IOC inspection, candidature files, IOC session booth/presentation, celebrity and government presence during the IOC session, bid videos and final bid video.
> 
> Expect an easy 5 million minimum spent by the Tasmanian government for a bid, but realistically spend something along the lines of 8-10 million for a more competitive bid.


hmm, I'm thinking Leipzig or havana but worse
australia should really wait until, say, 2028 when they might have a good chance with a city like Brisbane or, preferably, Melbourne rather than waste 5-10 million on a city which almost certainly won't get past the applicant stage
mind you, as you said, it's not up to the Australians, but the tasmanians


----------



## Archbishop

Cape Town would be sweet in 2020. Would the IOC have any problems with back-to-back southern hemisphere Olympics?


----------



## TheoG

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Rome, Italy
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2040 Cape Town, South Africa
> 2044 Athens, Greece
> 2048 New York City, USA
> 
> Cape Town needs to host an all african games or commonwealth games before the olympic bid comes.
> Cape Town was planning to bid for the 2014 Commonwealth Games but did not go a head.


Nah, don't see why, they've already proven that they can host big events what with the World Cup. They might as well go for the big prize, seeing that it's only one step above the WC.


----------



## desertpunk

Matthew, would you be so kind as to draw us up a credible, even visionary list that goes all the way to 4052? Off you go


----------



## TheoG

Matthew Lowry said:


> But Cape Town needs to host the Commonwealth Games before the Olympics to see how the city gose on a big muti sporting event.
> They just need to host one more thing to get the Olympics and Paralympics Say Cape Town 2026 Commonwealth Games
> 
> CWG 2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
> CWG 2022 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
> CWG 2026 Cape Town, South Africa
> SOG 2040 Cape Town, South Africa


No, if they had shown any intention of bidding for a CWG, which I doubt, they'd bid for 2018 (there's still time) or 2022, leaving options open for the olympics in 2020 or 2024.
I still doubt they'd bother going through all that, though. They don't need to show themselves to the world as capable of hosting big events like other places with less sporting prowess - Durban or Brisbane for example - that's part of the point of the World Cup.


----------



## Walbanger

Matthew Lowry said:


> *But Cape Town needs to host the Commonwealth Games before the Olympics to see how the city gose on a big muti sporting event.*
> They just need to host one more thing to get the Olympics and Paralympics Say Cape Town 2026 Commonwealth Games
> 
> CWG 2018 Gold Coast, Queensland. Australia
> CWG 2022 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
> CWG 2026 Cape Town, South Africa
> SOG 2040 Cape Town, South Africa


Why does Cape Town need to host the commonwealth games?
It's a passionless irrelevant tournament, It's not as if Sydney held any major international meets in the decade before winning the 2000 bid.
Though if it seems important that Cape Town or any other bid get a trial run of large tournaments they can look at the Athletics World Championships.

CWG 2018 Gold Coast, Australia
CWG 2022 none cos it's a waste of time and money
CWG 2026 "same as above"
SOG 2020 who ever wins the bid


----------



## TheoG

Matthew Lowry said:


> Gold Coast will win for sure Hambantota, Sri Lanka no way in hell.
> 
> Port Of Spain will get the Games in 2022 becouse it a toursit hot sport and Trinidad and Tobago will be advance country by 2020.
> They also got about 60% of the stuff neederd.
> 
> 2026 Cape Town Cape Town has all ready host lots of single sporting events.
> 
> The reason why Rio de Janerio got the 2016 Olympics becouse they hosted the best pan american games in 2007.
> The IOC dosent realy care about the FIFA they care about the Commonwealth games, Asian games, Pan American games.


The reason Rio won 2016 is because they were the most appealing of the four to the IOC, the Pan American games just gave them a few existing venues. 
Sydney didn't need to host smaller events beforehand, neither did London, Athens, Atlanta, Barcelona, Beijing etc. So why do cape town need to? The IOC cares as much about FIFA as they do the Asian Games, Commonwealth Games etc., admittedly not very much, but they are all as important as eachother in finding flaws in the system - eg. transport, security. 
Now research the rubbish that comes out of your mouth.


----------



## RobH

I hate to agree wit Matt, but Rio 2007 was an important factor; even if it wasn't _the_ reason Rio won. Don't forget Rio 2012 didn't even shortlist. A large multi-sport event which was largely successful must have had an impact on Rio's win, and Rogge has acknowledged this to be so.

London didn't really need to prove anything in terms of its capabilty to host world-wide events (days before it won the games it was hosting Wimbledon, the Live8 concerts and test cricket on the same day). Neither did the US. Barcelona's victory can be put down to Samaranch. Greece won largely due to sentimentality.

Rio had the new froniter factor going for it, but the very strong field in 2012 combined with the feeling that the IOC would probably like to see how the PanAms went, meant that Rio didn't shortlist. They improved their plan for 2016, had everything going for them, AND crucially could say the PanAms were succesful.

So no, you can't generalise and a city NEEDS to host an event like this to win the Games, but nor can you say "the Pan American games just gave Rio a few existing venues". It did much more than that for Rio's and Brazil's standing within the IOC and was, at least in part, the difference between how they performed in 2016 compared with 2012.

Whether Cape Town NEEDS a multi-sport event prior to them being awarded is questionable given the success that the world cup has been in that city so far, however.


----------



## Lydon

And it's not just the FIFA World Cup that Cape Town has been a host city for, either. The Rugby and Cricket World Cups - the third and fourth largest sporting tournaments in the world, have also been hosted in Cape Town in the past 15 years.


----------



## TheoG

RobH said:


> I hate to agree wit Matt, but Rio 2007 was an important factor; even if it wasn't _the_ reason Rio won. Don't forget Rio 2012 didn't even shortlist. A large multi-sport event which was largely successful must have had an impact on Rio's win, and Rogge has acknowledged this to be so.
> 
> London didn't really need to prove anything in terms of its capabilty to host world-wide events (days before it won the games it was hosting Wimbledon, the Live8 concerts and test cricket on the same day). Neither did the US. Barcelona's victory can be put down to Samaranch. Greece won largely due to sentimentality.
> 
> Rio had the new froniter factor going for it, but the very strong field in 2012 combined with the feeling that the IOC would probably like to see how the PanAms went, meant that Rio didn't shortlist. They improved their plan for 2016, had everything going for them, AND crucially could say the PanAms were succesful.
> 
> So no, you can't generalise and a city NEEDS to host an event like this to win the Games, but nor can you say "the Pan American games just gave Rio a few existing venues". It did much more than that for Rio's and Brazil's standing within the IOC and was, at least in part, the difference between how they performed in 2016 compared with 2012.
> 
> Whether Cape Town NEEDS a multi-sport event prior to them being awarded is questionable given the success that the world cup has been in that city so far, however.


OK, maybe I was exaggerating a bit there, but I agree with you that Cape Town doesn't need a Commonwealth Games beforehand - maybe, if they think it'll help them, they'll bid for 2022, say, but it's not necessary for them - I'm sure they'd like to host the Olympics a lot more. The Pan American Games did help Rio a lot, but something like that's not really necessary for every single bidding city nowadays, as Matthew proposes.


----------



## willo

an olympic games with vuvuzuelas everywhere¿?¿?¿ No,thanks


----------



## RobH

Vuvuzelas are only blown in football matches in SA. They aren't used in Rugby or any other sport. It's a non-issue.


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH said:


> Vuvuzelas are only blown in football matches in SA. They aren't used in Rugby or any other sport. It's a non-issue.


Super 14 Rugby Final


----------



## Lydon

In Soweto


----------



## TheoG

Matthew Lowry said:


> The 2020 Finalest
> 
> Cape Town
> Istanbul
> Madrid
> Rome
> Tokyo
> Toronto
> 
> Top 2 Tokyo and Toronto
> 
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Madrid, Spain they have far better Infrastructure then Rome
> 2028 Brisbane, Australia. 1982 and 2018 Commonwealth games. 1988 and 2020 World Fair. 2022 FIFA World Cup.
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Cape Town, South Africa.
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2044 Athens, Greece


Um, Toronto might bid for 2020, but I don't think they'll get anywhere with it, maybe candidture at best. I can see where you're coming from with Tokyo, their bid for 2016 was very good, and in 2020 they'll have rotation on their side, unlike the European cities.
But the continent with the rotation truly on their side, and I think that if Cape Town or Durban can put in a technically sound bid, they'll have a very good chance.
And what's with Brisbane, man. You're just making up events that you think it will host. It's not even bidding for 2018, and if you think that it's close so it'll count you've obviously never been. 2020 World Fair? And with the 2022 WC, you said that the IOC don't care about the world cup, yet you're saying it'll win 2028 because it's hosting the WC

oh, and it finalist not finalest


----------



## niknak




----------



## kichigai

TheoG said:


> oh, and it finalist not finalest


Unfortunately I don't think it's his 'final list'...


----------



## swifty78

Dude ya need to look up the dictionary for the word FINAL and clearly get what it means


----------



## Lydon

Matthew Lowry said:


> Ive seen to much poverty in South Africa im moving away from SA. Cape Town 2088.


We all know you haven't set a toe in South Africa :lol: So why even bother?


----------



## corredor06

2020 Will also be time for africa. :lol:


----------



## T74

While I think they will luck out for the WC, I think the impressive promo Qatar is doing will put them in good order for a Doha bid

depending upon the challenges, I think they would be a very likely candidate


----------



## Matthew Lowry

well the 2010 FIFA World cup is going on well and i had a 4 hour meeting with SA Goverment and the 2020 Cape Town bid team. Cape Town 
so i have a change of Haert.
Cape Town is the most visted city in Africa and 4th most in SH.
Cape Town wont be qiet ready for the 2020 olympics but will be ready by 2028 Olympics.
Tokyo is a great place to vist if you go then summer time is the best time.
SO

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Cape Town, South Africa. Time for Africa.
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Brisbane, Australia
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece..
This is my last list.


----------



## TheoG

Matthew Lowry said:


> well the 2010 FIFA World cup is going on well and i had a 4 hour meeting with SA Goverment and the 2020 Cape Town bid team. Cape Town
> so i have a change of Haert.
> Cape Town is the most visted city in Africa and 4th most in SH.
> Cape Town wont be qiet ready for the 2020 olympics but will be ready by 2028 Olympics.
> Tokyo is a great place to vist if you go then summer time is the best time.
> SO
> 
> 2020 Tokyo, Japan
> 2024 Rome, Italy
> 2028 Cape Town, South Africa. Time for Africa.
> 2032 Los Angeles, USA
> 2036 Brisbane, Australia
> 2040 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2044 Athens, Greece..
> This is my last list.


I would believe you if Cape Town actually had a bid team for 2020, bearing in mind they haven't officially announced that they're bidding yet...
Did it really take 4 hours for the SA government to chuck you out of the building?

Bet £20 it's not his last list


----------



## Lydon

Hahaha now you've PROVEN you're talking nonsense. The premier of the Western Cape (Helen Zille) said that Cape Town will consider bidding after World Cup earlier this week. There is no bid team yet.


----------



## guy4versa4

i like
2020-tokyo japan









2024-kuala lumpur malaysia









2028-newyork USA









2032-dubai









2036-chicago









2040-capetown africa


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Asia will certainly not host 3 out of 4 Olympics and the US won't host 2 summer Olympics in 8 years !


----------



## guy4versa4

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Asia will certainly not host 3 out of 4 Olympics and the US won't host 2 summer Olympics in 8 years !


but kl,tokyo and dubai is totaly different style....its like comparing india n japan..the culture,architecture,language, is so much different..its not like comparing newyork london chicago sydney..becoz these 4 city have more similar


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I agree, but for the IOC they're all three on the same continent and the IOC applies a kind of continental rotation !!


----------



## DFDalton

I don't think I could tolerate hundreds of hours of Olympic coverage with the constant drone of vuvuzelas in the background. Any bid from Africa would likely have to specifically include an agreement to ban these noisy nuisances.


----------



## TheoG

I can see why all of those cities should host the olympics in the future, but wh no european ones? On average, about every second or third one is in Europe and there are loads of cities who want to host in the near future - Paris, Madrid, Berlin, Amsterdam, Istanbul and Copenhagen have all shown their interest, yet you don't think a single European city should host between 2012 and 2044 at the least.
I know it's kinda sad, and it's probably gonna be wrong, but here's my prediction:

2020 - Cape Town, South Africa









2024 - Paris, France









2028 - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia









2032 - Melbourne, Australia









2036 - Berlin, Germany









2040 - Chicago, USA









2044 - Dehli, India









2048 - Istanbul, Turkey









2052 - Beunos Aries, Argentina









2056 - Tokyo, Japan









2060 - Madrid, Spain









Some uncertainties though, that's the thing with doing these stupid lists:
a) Chicago or Toronto in 2044
b) Is Dehli followed by Istanbul too much of a clash?
c) Should the Middle East get a games earlier?
d) Is there another country bar South Africa that can host in Africa?

Too many cities, too little time, I say...


----------



## mattec

TheoG said:


> I can see why all of those cities should host the olympics in the future, but wh no european ones? On average, about every second or third one is in Europe and there are loads of cities who want to host in the near future - Paris, Madrid, Berlin, Amsterdam, Istanbul and Copenhagen have all shown their interest, yet you don't think a single European city should host between 2012 and 2044 at the least.
> I know it's kinda sad, and it's probably gonna be wrong, but here's my prediction:
> 
> 2020 - Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2024 - Paris, France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2028 - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2032 - Melbourne, Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2036 - Berlin, Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2040 - Chicago, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2044 - Dehli, India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2048 - Istanbul, Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2052 - Beunos Aries, Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2056 - Tokyo, Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2060 - Madrid, Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some uncertainties though, that's the thing with doing these stupid lists:
> a) Chicago or Toronto in 2044
> b) Is Dehli followed by Istanbul too much of a clash?
> c) Should the Middle East get a games earlier?
> d) Is there another country bar South Africa that can host?
> 
> Too many cities, too little time, I say...


The US wont go 44 years w/o the summer games, look for it in 2020 or 2024


----------



## TheoG

mattec said:


> The US wont go 44 years w/o the summer games, look for it in 2020 or 2024


At their current state, I recon 44 years is about right, but hey, if they get things together, they could have a chance for something like 2028, what do you say?
2028 is a strange year for me, it could be one of many places - Chicago or another American city, Toronto, Melbourne, KL, Tokyo, etc.


----------



## swifty78

1932-84 is a big gap for the US not to host the Olypmpics so yeah. If Europe dont get 2020 then 2024 will be their turn again. Oh and great list Theo so much more realistic then matthews shit.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

TheoG said:


> I can see why all of those cities should host the olympics in the future, but wh no european ones? On average, about every second or third one is in Europe and there are loads of cities who want to host in the near future - Paris, Madrid, Berlin, Amsterdam, Istanbul and Copenhagen have all shown their interest, yet you don't think a single European city should host between 2012 and 2044 at the least.
> I know it's kinda sad, and it's probably gonna be wrong, but here's my prediction:
> 
> 2020 - Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2024 - Paris, France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2028 - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2032 - Melbourne, Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2036 - Berlin, Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2040 - Chicago, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2044 - Dehli, India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2048 - Istanbul, Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2052 - Beunos Aries, Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2056 - Tokyo, Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2060 - Madrid, Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some uncertainties though, that's the thing with doing these stupid lists:
> a) Chicago or Toronto in 2044
> b) Is Dehli followed by Istanbul too much of a clash?
> c) Should the Middle East get a games earlier?
> d) Is there another country bar South Africa that can host?
> 
> Too many cities, too little time, I say...


TheoG you are Dum no olympics in Australia in 64 years.
Bangkok, Thailand will get the 1st Olympic in South East Asia not Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Tokyo will get the Games in 2020.
Cape Town needs more work to do they will get the Games in 2028


----------



## swifty78

^^ aww someone get ya nose outta joint with a more realistic list princess?


----------



## TheoG

^^ :lol:


Matthew Lowry said:


> TheoG you are Dum no olympics in Australia in 64 years.
> Bangkok, Thailand will get the 1st Olympic in South East Asia not Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Tokyo will get the Games in 2020.
> Cape Town needs more work to do they will get the Games in 2028


Hmm, not the smartest are you...
If you actually READ my list you would find this:



TheoG said:


> 2032 - Melbourne, Australia


And you accuse ME of being dumb...

Kuala Lumpur is a far more developed city than Bangkok ATM, and it'll still probably be the case in 2028 to some extent. Kuala Lumpur has big game experience, having hosted the 1998 Commonwealth Games and, by that point, probably an Asian Games as well. Please tell me what Bangkok has hosted...

2020 is gonna be close between Cape Town, Tokyo, Rome etc., but I think, if Cape Town can put in a good bid, the 'first African games' card will come into great effect. 

What more work does Cape Town have to do, like, host a World Cup? Hang on...


----------



## DERMAN85

Top 5 City to Host 2020 Olympic Games
1) Dubai
2) Rome
3) Tokyo
4) Toronto
5) Capetown


----------



## Lydon

Cape Town has to win the national bidding process first. Chances are the national government will tell Durban to bid.

Cape Town is working on its World Design Capital 2014 bid in the mean time. After the World Cup the city will decide whether it wants to bid, weight up the costs and benefits etc.


----------



## guy4versa4

TheoG said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> Hmm, not the smartest are you...
> If you actually READ my list you would find this:
> 
> 
> And you accuse ME of being dumb...
> 
> Kuala Lumpur is a far more developed city than Bangkok ATM, and it'll still probably be the case in 2028 to some extent. Kuala Lumpur has big game experience, having hosted the 1998 Commonwealth Games and, by that point, probably an Asian Games as well. Please tell me what Bangkok has hosted...
> 
> 2020 is gonna be close between Cape Town, Tokyo, Rome etc., but I think, if Cape Town can put in a good bid, the 'first African games' card will come into great effect.
> 
> What more work does Cape Town have to do, like, host a World Cup? Hang on...


i8 agree with you..in some aspect,bangkok is batter then kl,but kl is thousand times better then bangkok for multi sport evant,just look at their stadium,fasilities,and experience...no city in south east asian can bet it..is SEA,kl is first,singapore is 2nd then 3rd jakarta,4th bangkok then manila,laos,cambodia


----------



## Archbishop

I don't really want another Olympics in America unless it is Los Angeles. It would completely shut down Chicago, the best city in the world, or New York.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Archbishop said:


> I don't really want another Olympics in America unless it is Los Angeles. It would completely shut down Chicago, the best city in the world, or New York.


I agree with you the Only cities in America That can host a Summer Olympics is Los Angeles and New York City maybe Orlando and Honolulu.

I wish the USOC stop putting crap citys like Chicago and for the 2020 race Dallas, Detroit, Minneapolis/St. Paul and Tulsa are all Crap.
If they chosen Los Angeles for the 2016 bid then they would of won. Be honnest every youth LOVE Los Angeles with its movies and Disney.
If Los Angeles put on a bid for future games then they would win.
Los Angeles hosted the 1932 and 1984 Olympic Games and got world class weather. hardly ever rains in the summer time.

Taking about Bangkok. Bangkok get 10 million international vistors a year. they got the hotels and the sporting sadia from the 1966, 1970, 1978, 1998 Asian Games the 2007 uniside.
Bangkok and Thailand is growing faster then malaysia. Ive been to KL one of the most boring city in the World while Bangkok is Crazy fun over their.

In fact if Bangkok puts in a bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics then it would give Tokyo a fight. I hope they do put in a Bid but i read about them putting a bid for the 2028 Olympics.

The Next 4 Olympics in Asia will be Tokyo - Bangkok - Osaka - Manila
The Next 4 Olympics in Europe will be Madrid - Rome - Athens - Berlin
The Next 4 Olympics in Oceania will be Brisbane - Perth - Auckland - Sydney
The Next 4 Olympics in N. America will be Los Angeles - New York City - Toronto - Honolulu
The Next 4 Olympics in Africa will be Cape Town - Durban - Johannesburg - Cape Town
The Next 4 Olympics in S. America will be Rio de Janeiro 2016 - São Paulo - Fortaleza - Rio de Janerio


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

Lydon said:


> 2020 - Harare
> 2024 - Timbuktu
> 2028 - Bloemfontein
> 2032 - Windhoek
> 2036 - Gaborone
> 
> This is my final list!


 and Yekaterinburg 2040


----------



## Mo Rush

antriksh_sfo said:


> Aquatic Complex: Is quite funny. Are there any stands for spectators or will it closed doors?:lol:
> 
> 
> Equestrian: Is there any Pavillion or any structure or is it a childrens playground?
> 
> 
> Hockey: Vow, I single side of the pitch with a stand!
> 
> 
> 
> When did Cricket become an Olympic Sport?


I'll focus on the points raised and ignore the usual 5 year old rubbish.

1. Aquatic Centre: see link Note in brackets....It is planned.

2. Equestrian:









3. Hockey: Why on earth would Cape Town need a hockey stand larger than 3,000? This venue is in legacy mode, any additional seating as per the *Atlanta 1996 Olympic Qualifier/ IHF Champions Challenge* will use additional temporary seating.

4. see Lords/London 2012

















*Alternative Venue: Suited to the alignment of the archery range
*


















5. Badminton: Yes. It seats 6,000 at capacity, 1,000 more than the IOC requirement. Note, this is the rhythmic gymnastics venue. It has already hosted gymnastics, table tennis, and other major events. Its high ceiling ensures no issues for gymnastics.

The earliest gymnastics event was the South Africa Cup in 1996.















Anything else?


----------



## Lydon

antriksh_sfo said:


> Aquatic Complex: The pic is quite funny with 10000 and sketch of people. Are there any stands for spectators or will it be closed doors?:lol:
> Equestrian: Is there any Pavillion or any structure or is it a children's playground?
> Hockey: Vow, One single side of the pitch with a stand!
> Badminton: Is that an Olympic Std training Hall? Does not seem to be of Competition Venue for Gymnastics.
> Gr8 imagination though a _la Lords_ for Archery
> 
> Mo...
> We understand you passion for Capetown to host the SUmmer Games.
> Pls post decent pix and hopefully SA Olympic Committee does not post these pix in the bid Document either.:lol:


Wow, you really are dim :lol:

Where are your photos of Delhi's amazing bid? He went through the effort of sourcing photos. Instead of complaining, perhaps you'll do us all the favour of enlightening us to what is so amazing about Delhi's potential bid?

The International Aquatic Centre is going to be built, for starters :lol: Hence there being no photos of it. Of course the equestrian site has a grand stand. Are you blind? Of course venues are going to be upgraded/expanded for the Olympics :hilarious

I'm still waiting for the photos of Delhi we all requested months ago...


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

Cape Town its good but when other cities extract his projects it is going to remain behind.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

Kuala lumpur and Delhi have retired, in Dubai it is very hot in summer, Austalia I don't believe that it wins, in America they aren't going to be, South Africa isn't qualified therefore gives me that they are going to be in Europe (St Petersburg, Rome, Madrid)


----------



## Mo Rush

Sochi NEW Dubai said:


> Cape Town its good but when other cities extract his projects it is going to remain behind.


Cape Town has not extracted any new projects yet.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

Also Russia never did a few summer Olympic Games it was the U.S.S.R


----------



## Lydon

Sochi NEW Dubai said:


> South Africa isn't qualified


What do you mean? With all our event hosting experience, bidding experience, and the head of the IOC literally asking our President to let us bid, I think we're more than qualified :lol:


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

Mo Rush said:


> Cape Town has not extracted any new projects yet.


But other cities are going to stand out much more


----------



## Mo Rush

That's your opinion, and that's fine. I think Cape Town stands out just fine along with Rio, Vancouver ...as some of the most beautiful cities on earth.


----------



## nomarandlee

I'd agree, CT can compete among the best on earth in terms of setting and scenery. So can one of its main potential rivals Istanbul though however.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Qatar Son 333 said:


> What have you guys been smoking !!


The same thing you smoke in Qatar apparently :| ! (=Doha Olympic city 2020 or 2024 + Qatar FIFA WC 2022.....)


----------



## Trelawny

Cape Town is already ready damn! Just some minor upgrades. Cape Town 2020. Durban 2022 Commonwealth Games. 2017 Iaaf Durban. Rugby World Cup 2023. African Cup of Nations and All Africa games to in 2030's. :cheers::banana:


----------



## pierolol

2020 Cape town
2024 Paris
2028 tokyo
2030 New York


----------



## TheoG

pierolol said:


> 2020 Cape town
> 2024 Paris
> 2028 tokyo
> 2030 New York


All good except there won't be any olympics in 2030 :lol:


----------



## aaronaugi1

Mo Rush said:


> That's your opinion, and that's fine. I think Cape Town stands out just fine along with Rio, Vancouver ...as some of the most beautiful cities on earth.


Correct. Every Olympic city needs a key selling point these days.

Rio - First in South America, beautiful setting
London - A global city with a strong legacy from its Games
Beijing - A symbol of China's rise to global importance
Athens - A "homecoming" for the Games
Sydney - Plans for Homebush Bay, beautiful setting

Cape Town is strong in a number of these aspects. It has the natural beauty, the potential to be the first African Games, and could be symbolic (perhaps more so than the World Cup) of South Africa's growth to a modern country. 

There are a lot of technical hurdles to overcome when it comes to Cape Town and South Africa as a whole but nothing that would prove fatal to a CT bid; even as early as 2020. That is of course, not to say CT has it in the bag should they bid anytime soon either; I'm just saying the city already has a strong position.


----------



## RobH

From what I've read accommodation seems to be the biggest issue facing any South African bid. It'll be interesting to see, if they do bid, how they work this out.


----------



## Belgrader

2020 Olympics will probably be in US, if not there in Europe then, and that is the reality.


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH said:


> From what I've read accommodation seems to be the biggest issue facing any South African bid. It'll be interesting to see, if they do bid, how they work this out.


Correct. In the 3-5 star category.

Johannesburg 14,500 rooms
Cape Town 10,600 rooms
Durban 6,500 rooms.

This however, is an oversupply of rooms, so no new hotel rooms will be built.

The alternative would be villages which would be good quality housing for various income groups.

There is the possibility of 20,000 beds on cruise ships in Cape Town, something not on offer in Jhb.

There are also over 10,000 residence rooms in Cape Town.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Sochi NEW Dubai said:


> 2020-Saint Petersburg
> 2024-Manila
> 2028-Madrid
> 2032-Miami
> 2036-Yekaterinburg
> 2040-Auckland
> 2044-Jakarta
> 2048-Tallin
> 2052-Nairobi
> 2056-Vladivostok
> Spain and Russiaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


Worst list ever Saint Petersburg 6 years after Sochi no way The USA can do it but Russia is no USA Moscow will host the Games in Russia.
Ive been to Manlia. My Step Mum is from their no way That Manila is going to host the Games to Soon i pobely be 104 when Manilla will host the Games in 2088.
Miami weather is Crap to host the Games.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Lydon said:


> Oh please, you .l........ of theirs.


There you go again.
You cannot take cricitcism or sarcasm to the tiniest extent.
It is like "A fool finds no pleasure in understanding but delights in airing his own opinions"

And the 50 Km radius of the city accomodation is questionable too....
You know what enjoy in your wonderland.


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> That accommodation level is good (I don't see where the issue is..) Qatar 2022 committee mentioned that there will be 110,000 for the 2022 WC. But for the Olympics I however i think its 40,000 as a minimum... so Cape Town has 29,865 now (way higher than Durban) It would be easy to reach the minimum of 40K and go even higher. BTW i cant see that picture of the cruise ship proposal...
> 
> 
> 
> go to post 2213 hno:


29,865 includes rooms across all categories and accommodation types.

The IOC requires 3-5 star rooms, or at least mostly, 3-5 star rooms to meet the 40,000 requirement. This will have to be met by University residennces, cruise ships and a media village(s)

Cape Town only has about 12,000 rooms in 3-5 star.


----------



## Lydon

antriksh_sfo said:


> There you go again.
> You cannot take cricitcism or sarcasm to the tiniest extent.
> It is like "A fool finds no pleasure in understanding but delights in airing his own opinions"
> 
> And the 50 Km radius of the city accomodation is questionable too....
> You know what enjoy in your wonderland.


There's a very, very big difference between criticism and stupidity. Your comments unfortunately belong solely to the latter category.

But of course you with your heightened knowledge of Cape Town and all things Olympic would know how many beds with have within 50km of Cape Town, or whether venues are suitable for the Olympics. Pathetic.


----------



## Mo Rush

antriksh_sfo said:


> And the 50 Km radius of the city accomodation is questionable too....
> You know what enjoy in your wonderland.


IOC applicant phase report:



> *The assessment took into consideration existing and planned hotel rooms within a radius of 50km of the city centre, planned media villages and cruise ship utilisation.
> *
> The Working Group noted that media accommodation represents an important proportion of the total needs, as the benchmark provides for between 15,000 and 17,000 rooms for media (broadcasters, written press and photographers), which is by far the largest constituent group.
> 
> The 3-5 star room rates provided by each city were evaluated against a benchmark which the Working Group based on the room rates provided by the Beijing bid in 2000, adjusted for inflation to 2003 (3 star = USD 149; 4 star = USD 214; 5 star = USD 274). However, hotel rates have not been taken into account in the grades


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

THE SUMMER OLYMPICS ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THAT THOSE OF SUMMER FOR WHAT RUSSIA CAN GET THEM AFTER SOCHI


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Tokyo Have 87,000 Hotel Rooms
Madrid have 70,000 Hotel Rooms


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*DOHA 2020*

*Previous sport events hosted*

*Gulf Cup of Nations 1976 (8 teams)
AFC U-17/16 Championship 1985, 1986, 1994 & 1998 (16 Teams)
AFC Youth Championship 1988
AFC Asian Cup 1988 (10 Teams)
FIFA World Youth Championship 1995 (16 Teams)









Asian Men's Volleyball Championship 1997 (17 Teams) 
ABC Under-20 Championship 2000 (14 Teams)
AFC Youth Championship 2002 (12 Teams) 
Asian Men's Handball Championship 2004 (9 Teams)
World Team Table Tennis Championships 2004









Gulf Cup of Nations 2004 (8 teams)









Asian Junior Men's Volleyball Championship 2004 (16 Teams)









World Weightlifting Championships 2005
FIBA Asia Championship 2005 (16 Teams)
Men's Youth World Handball Championship 2005 (10 Teams)









West Asian Games 2005 (13 Nations, 1200 Athletes, 11 Sports)









Asian Games 2006 (45 Nations, 13000 Athletes, 39 Sports)









Asian Indoor Athletics Championships 2008 (29 Nations)









FIVB Men's Club World Volleyball Championship 2009 (8 Teams)









Qatar Exxonmobil Open (1993-Present)


Qatar Total Open (2001-2008)
WTA Tour Championships (2008-2010)


IAAF Indoor Championships 2010 (146 Nations, 585 Athletes)









FIBA Asia Champions Cup 2010 (10 Teams)









IHF Super Globe (2002 & 2010)









World 9-Ball Championship 2010








*

*And in the near future :*

*AFC Asian Cup 2011 (16 Teams)









Pan Arab Games 2011 (22 Nations)









Asian Indoor & Martial Arts 2013*

There are more sport not mentioned above such as, Tour of Qatar (2002-present), Qatar Masters (1998-present), Qatar Motorcycle Grand Prix (2004-present) and more....

*Also Bidding for:*

*2011 FIBA World Club Championship

2020 Summer Olympics

2022 FIFA World Cup







*


*Previous Olympic bids:*

*Doha 2016 Applicant city*


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

wow very interesant


----------



## Mo Rush

Doha is one of the most aggressive cities when it comes to bidding for sports events.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

It would be better if we had individual threads rather than one big thread with everything mixed up in here... but i am not sure if its the right time. maybe after the 2018 & 2022 World Cup hosts is announced ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Mo Rush said:


> Doha is one of the most aggressive cities when it comes to bidding for sports events.


Certainly.. But *Paris* is even more aggressive... and hosted/hosts many world competitions...... (i mean "world scale" competitions)

:runaway:


*PARIS 2020 or 2024 !!!!! *


----------



## Qatar Son 333

parcdesprinces said:


> Certainly.. But *Paris* is even more aggressive... and hosted/hosts many world competitions...... (i mean "world scale" competitions)
> 
> :runaway:


weather that was true or not, Mo did say "one of the most"


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ And I said: "Certainly" !


----------



## 863552

It's all great that Doha got those events but did anyone acctualy hear about them? I for one know I didn't hear about, Asian Indoor Athletics Championships 2008.


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> weather that was true or not, Mo did say "one of the most"


Well its very different. Paris has decades of know-how, a major market, experience in hosting events that only a handful of cities could compare with. There is no point in trying to make any comparisons with Paris.


This is very different to a "newer" city like Doha, hosting various regional and international events to boost its profile and make use of its venues.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Mo Rush said:


> Well its very different. Paris has decades of know-how, a major market, experience in hosting events that only a handful of cities could compare with. There is no point in trying to make any comparisons with Paris.


IMO, you're right.. but when I try to compare MY city with London (where I lived)... or NYC (where I've been several times) or even Tokyo... Then my city can't support the comparison  (except with London :horse

So, please, feel free to post a list of cities which are comparable with my big village....


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Solopop said:


> It's all great that Doha got those events but did anyone acctualy hear about them? I for one know I didn't hear about, Asian Indoor Athletics Championships 2008.


The point is that they happened  



parcdesprinces said:


> IMO, you're right.. but when I try to compare MY city with London (where I lived)... or NYC (where I've been several times) or even Tokyo... Then my city can't support the comparison  (except with London :horse
> 
> So, please, feel free to post a list of cities which are comparable with my big village....


SSC tends to dislike the City vs City & Country vs Country posts....


----------



## TheoG

antriksh_sfo said:


> There you go again.
> You cannot take cricitcism or sarcasm to the tiniest extent.
> It is like "A fool finds no pleasure in understanding but delights in airing his own opinions"
> 
> And the 50 Km radius of the city accomodation is questionable too....
> You know what enjoy in your wonderland.


As Lydon said, there's criticism and there's stupidity.
Remind me what stage Delhi's bid for 2020 is at...oh yeah, they cancelled it...
You're so obviously jealous that Cape Town does not only have a good chance of hosting the olympics before Delhi, but is also hosting the WC as we speak.
I understand what Mo and Lydon would be thinking, if you said those sorts of things about London 2012, just because you were jealous, then I wouldn't be too happy.
Shut it, before the mods get to you...


----------



## Mo Rush

*Cape Town Fan Walk*: Germany vs. Argentina

(Click on image to view larger version)


----------



## parcdesprinces

Qatar Son 333 said:


> The point is that they happened
> SSC *tends* to dislike the City vs City & Country vs Country posts....


It "tends" indeed.. but, actually, it does anyway (starting with your own propaganda, which implies some answers imho) !


----------



## Trelawny

Qatar Son 333 said:


> go to post 2213 hno:


Haiti wants to bid for the 2216 Olympics! :bash:


----------



## p2bsa

*Durban Olympics international op-ed*

DAVID OWEN: Mega events 
Published: 2010/06/25 08:44:56 AM 

GOOD news: I think I have seen Africa’s first Olympic city. Bad news (for Gauteng): it is not Johannesburg. Now that SA has hosted the “Big Three” team-sport World Cups of rugby, cricket and football, there remains only one more milestone when it comes to putting on major sports events: the Olympic Games.

It is a daunting proposition. Unlike World Cups, responsibility falls squarely on a single city. And, whereas the Fifa World Cup schedules at most four matches in a single day, the Olympic Games can have a dozen, maybe 15 sports taking place simultaneously. The Games, moreover, are literally global, including competitors from more than 200 countries, as opposed to the 32 that have been vying for the 2010 World Cup.

Staging a successful Olympics requires great discipline, top-notch organisational skills and the best technology. Aspirant hosts also need to acquaint themselves with a litany of quirkier, more Olympic-specific preferences and values. These tend to shift with the times. At the moment, they include strong “green” credentials, first-rate amenities for the disabled, an aversion to “white elephants” (venues with no hope of ever paying for themselves) and compactness — the location of as many venues as possible in as small an area as possible. Oh, and it must also look good on television.

There is one South African city I have visited in the past three thrilling weeks that has the potential to deliver this demanding Olympic shopping list almost to the letter.

*As I have said, it is not Johannesburg, which besides overcoming the daunting logistical challenges we all know about, would have to persuade the International Olympic Committee (IOC) that its relatively high altitude would not unacceptably inconvenience the athletes. Nor is it picturesque Cape Town, which mounted an unsuccessful challenge for the 2004 Games . It is Durban.*

Strolling to Moses Mabhida Stadium for the first time from my beachfront hotel to watch Switzerland upset Spain, I was struck by how the environs might have been created by Olympic Central Casting in Lausanne.

First, there was the glorious, largely pedestrianised beachfront itself, consisting of a range of hotels and a vibrant restaurant and casino complex. Then there were the other sporting amenities close to hand: an Olympic- sized swimming pool, a top-notch rugby stadium, a cycling track, world-class golf courses…. Finally, of course, there was the new stadium, with its signature arch, its designed capability of being expanded to the required Olympic capacity (about 80000) and, crucially, enough space in the arena for an Olympic athletics track. I should also mention the brand new airport that should prove a big factor in putting this city of 3,5-million ever more firmly on the international map.

What I didn’t know was whether Durban’s movers and shakers were aware of the city’s potential Olympic destiny.

*“It will be the tightest Olympics ever.” In his architecture firm’s offices on the 18th floor of a Durban tower block, Ruben Reddy has sketched out for me a neat oblong. At one end is the city centre, at the other the Umgeni river. His point is that just about everything you would need to lay on for an Olympics, including water and equestrian events that are often a long way from the host city, can be accommodated within the oblong. As a senior adviser to Cape Town’s bid, this is a subject on which Reddy speaks with authority.*
Barely a block away in his office in Durban’s City Hall, Michael Sutcliffe, city manager, fills in the detail. He even marks on my map where Durban’s Olympic Village might be situated, on the site of a former drive-in cinema. “We believe Durban is best placed as the African city for the Summer Olympics,” he tells me.

*Like the gestation cycle of elephants, winning an Olympic Games is a long-drawn- out process. The 2016 Games have already been awarded to Rio de Janeiro — just two years after Brazil hosts the next Fifa World Cup. So the first Summer Olympics on offer is 2020 — a whole decade away. Knowing something about the way this process works, moreover, I would not expect Durban’s best chance to come until 2024.*

But to strengthen the prospects of an African Olympics in 14 years’ time, a 2020 bid needs to be mounted. And with selection of Olympic host cities taking place seven years before the event, preparations must start almost the minute the World Cup trophy is lifted in the Calabash on July 11.

When I reached Gideon Sam, president of SA’s Olympic governing body, Sascoc, this week, he confirmed that the clock on a possible South African bid is about to start ticking. As early as August or September, he told me, consultations are to start with a “very broad spectrum” of interest groups, including government and business, as well as the IOC itself, to gauge whether there is an appetite for a South African bid.

If that process turns up a positive result — and I would be amazed if it doesn’t, given that President Jacob Zuma already sounds keen — Sam confirms that an internal competition between South African cities would be staged. “In all probability it would be next year.”

With so many expensive new stadiums in the country — every one of which will be crying out for events once the cream of the world’s footballers have gone home — I would expect competition to be fierce, with Durban, Johannesburg and Cape Town all likely to press their claims. And while I am in no position to judge how local politics might affect the outcome, if the contest is judged on pure sporting and infrastructural merit, I would expect Durban to win.

SA has two further important assets when it comes to making a convincing pitch to Olympic power brokers. One is a simple fact: the Olympic Games — like the Fifa World Cup until this year — has never been staged in Africa. The same argument applied to South America was successfully deployed by Rio in beating off the likes of Madrid, Tokyo and Chicago, Obama factor and all, to win the 2016 Games. 

Utili sed in the right way, this would be a powerful argument in the armoury of any South African bidder. Util ised the wrong way — that is, presuming that this argument alone will win the day for Africa — would be disastrous and could set the continent’s Olympic cause back a long way.

The reason I am confident that a South African candidate city would not make this mistake, lies in the other key asset SA can draw on. This is Durban-born Sam Ramsamy, an IOC member since 1995, and a man who knows the Olympic Movement like few others on the planet. Ramsamy, 72, is an unassuming man. Yet I would think he must have been the prime mover behind another initiative by Durban that I would characterise as a potential masterstroke.

A year from now, the IOC’s 123rd Session, in effect its annual meeting, is to be held in Durban. This means that pretty much all 100- plus IOC members — the electorate for the purposes of choosing an Olympic host — will visit the city, most of them accompanied by their spouses.

With all manner of restrictions applied to member visits to candidate cities once their names are officially in the frame, this is an out-and-out coup. It is one of the reasons why I believe this once rather sleepy and neglected port city has established a commanding lead in SA’s coming Olympic race. As for Durban’s prospective rivals, it seems to me they are in grave peril of being left at the starting gate.

** Owen is a former Sports Editor of the London Financial Times, spending two decades with the paper in the UK, US, Canada and France. *

SOURCE: http://www.businessday.co.za/articles/Content.aspx?id=112933


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Durban 0_o !! I hope NOT...


----------



## Qatar Son 333

*DOHA 2020*









Some of the venues proposed by the Doha 2016 bid (changes might be done for 2020 bid)

*Al-Shaqab Equestrian Centre*

Equestrian venue (Dressage, Jumping & Eventing).
Gross seating capacity: 12,000


















Almost complete now


*Aspire Dome*

*Indoor Hall #1*
Basketball venue
Gross seating capacity: 15,000

*Indoor Hall #2*
Handball venue
Gross seating capacity: 10,000



















*Hamad Aquatic Center*

Aquatics venue (Water polo)
Gross seating capacity: 4,000


















*Aspire Arena*

Weightlifting venue
Gross seating capacity: 3,000




*Khalifa Tennis Center*

Tennis venue
Gross seating capacity: 12,000 


















*AlSadd Stadium*

Hockey venue
Gross seating capacity: 12,000


















*Al-Gharrafa Sports Hall*

Badminton venue
Gross seating capacity: 5,000



*Did you know during the 2016 bidding process, 70% of the needed Olympic venues in Doha are already complete ?*


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *DOHA 2020*Hockey venue
> Gross seating capacity: 12,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you know during the 2016 bidding process, 70% of the needed Olympic venues in Doha are already complete ?*


You have posted a natural turf football stadium instead of the Synthetic turf requirement for Hockey.
Weightlifting venue is like an arena but not an auditorium type.This does not fit the bill.
You should rather propose some indoor auditorium with spectators facing the field of play from front.
The facility shown by you can be used as a Fencing venue with additional temporary seats totalling to >4K.



By Oct 2010 even Delhi would be ready with 65% and by 2014 80% ready with the new Stadia coming up at the F1 Track Sports City.
It would have an 100K (By 2011 40K) outdoor stadium, 5 to 6K indoor Stadium acting as competition venues; along with Astroturf for Hockey, Synthetic track for athletics, Olympic Size swimming pools as possible practice venues.

These would be in addition to the infrastructure that would be ready for CWG 2010.
Would restrain from posting pix till most are ready by Oct 2010.

Delhi & Doha are prepared or preparing themselves unlike some meritricrious city claims.
what if 2020 were to be an all "D" bid city?
Delhi, Doha, Durban....


----------



## antriksh_sfo

TheoG said:


> As Lydon said, there's criticism and there's stupidity.
> Remind me what stage ..... to you...


Has any SAn city officially submitted the bid or has IOC started accepting the bids?
Your despise just portrays your envy.
The rest you explained yourself.

Why should India even worry about WC Football if they know there is not much following?
Why should resources/time be wasted on something which leaves a white elephant after the event, just for the heck of it that, we too hosted?

Delhi/India does not want to waste money on such issues.
If there comes a consensus, Delhi can go for a strong bid.
Just remember, Hamilton in 2003 was offering USD 25000 as preparatory grant to all CW member OCs to win votes.
Delhi out bid by putting up 100K per nation.

Hope you are watching the billboards on the sidelines of this World Cup.
You see Emirates, Continental & *Mahindra Satyam* - an Indian conglomerate.
I hope you understand how much money is to be poured in to reach there.
Watch Cricket WC or Hockey Champions trophy/WC you will how much Indian Sponsors can pour in for these events.

The whole Europe came into the Mortgage/Insurance Economic debacle which happened back in America as their Insurance/Banking sector just blindly followed the US.
A cautious approach by India totally buffered India from this impact even though other Asian Economies Japan, Korea suffered.
India was even undettered by the 1998 - 2000 South East Asian Economic crisis also.

If a resolve does come up to host, don't you worry Delhi will post a strong bid.
The legacy and logistics need to be thoruoghly reviewed before undertaking such a massive event.
Otherwise Montreal/Athens repeats can be more often witnessed.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *DOHA 2020*Pan Arab Games 2011 (22 Nations)




That is a good post.


----------



## NickABQ

I'm really curious, does someone have an idea of what components would be a part of a Delhi Olympic Bid? I understand that unless the bid is in that there is no solid reference (same with other potential bid cities), but I am really interested to see what components a Delhi bid would include (as far as venues, ideas for the "spirit of the games", transportation, hotels, and legacy). 

I checked GamesBids.com but I couldn't find anything...

Thanks all


----------



## antriksh_sfo

NickABQ said:


> I'm really curious, does someone have an idea of what components would be a part of a Delhi Olympic Bid? I understand that unless the bid is in that there is no solid reference (same with other potential bid cities), but I am really interested to see what components a Delhi bid would include (as far as venues, ideas for the "spirit of the games", transportation, hotels, and legacy).
> 
> I checked GamesBids.com but I couldn't find anything...
> 
> Thanks all


I shall try post those by August once the official pics are released of the various projects being completed, would realy help authenticate the post.

A gist..... if Delhi does bid
Main/athletics Stadium : JL Nehru Stadium 65K
Aquatic Complex : SPM Complex Indoor 6K
*New Constructions: They may even propose a new bigger Aquatic complex.*
Otherwise can follow what Barcelona & Athens did.
Hockey : National Stadium 20 K (3 Astro Turfs)
*Football : New Stadium - Construction under FIFA auspices from 2011.* Few more across the country for prelims.
Volleyball/Basketball : Indira Gandhi Indoor Stadium with sound proof separation screen 10K in either half with such a configuration.
Prelims Volleyball : NOIDA Indoor Stadium to be completed by 2014 - >5K
Prelims Basketball : IGI II Indoor Hall - 7K

Handball Prelims/Rhythmic Gymanstics: Thygaraja Indoor Stadium - >5K for Summer OG
*Gymnastics/Handball Knockout: Refurbished/New Indoor Hall at Pragati Maidan Exhibiton Centre - >14K*
Wrestling/Judo/Taekwondo : Refurbished Pragati Exhibition Centre Indoor Halls - 5K Capacity

Weightlifting : JLN Indoor Weightlifting Hall - 2.5K
Badminton : Siri Fort Indoor Stadium - 5K for Summer OG
Boxing : Yamuna Indoor Stadium - 6K for Summer OG
Fencing : Talkatora Stadium >4K for Summer OG
*Table Tennis : New Indoor Hall with temporary capacity of 5K*

Cycling : IGI velodrome 4K
Shooting : Karni Singh Ranges
Archery : India Gate Central Vista
*Equestrian : Refurbished Karnail Singh Stadium - 20K*
Lawn Tennis : DLTA Complex, II Court 5K ready, centre Court >10K to be built.

Golf : NOIDA Golf Course - European PGA Indian Open Host
Rugby : Feroz Shah Kotla/Delhi University Stadium

*Temporary Venues*
*Canoeing/Kayaking : Yamuna River, Delhi Temporary venue.
Sailing : Goa Beach
Beach Volleyball : Temporary Venue Delhi/Goa
Triathlon : Delhi Yamuna Banks or Goa Temporary venue
Modern Pentathlon : Delhi outskirts*

*In addition, 100K Cricket stadium at F1 Track is coming up near to CWG Village, to be complete by 2014 irrepsective of the Olympic Games.
Delhi can do what Rio did, Maracana Cermonies/Football and Joao Havelange for Athletics. Similarly, the new Cricket stadium for ceremonies and JL Nehru stadium for Athletics can be used.
So effectively a maximum of 4 new stadia need to be constructed.*

In addition there are 3 Synthetic tracks, 2 Football grounds, 1 with 6K at Shivaji stadium astrotuf for Hockey turf, 2 Rugby grounds, 4 indoor Halls etc... as practice venues already for CWG.
The Colleges/Universities in Delhi can be used for furthering up the practice infrastructure.
The completed/existing project pics shall be posted later.

Other infrastructure Delhi has more than 25K rooms within *50K radius*.

For transport you can check the DMRC website, which shall have > 360KM metro train service, >150 Km of BRTS service by 2020 irrespective of the OG. Presently the Metro is > 180 KM and BRTS around >30KM. 

The ever expanding Delhi airport opened the 34 Million capacity T3 last week which was praised by BBC to be better than what Heathrow got for the money spent for T5. It shall be expanding to > 70 Million by 2020 irrespective of the OG.

RIO claimed World Military Games & Pan American Games hosting to be an asset.
Hyderabad, India hosted the 2003 Afro Asian games (>4.5K atheltes and 80 countries) and World Military Games in 2007.
India, knows what needs to be done at what time and are just waiting for an opportune moment to declare Delhi's willingness to bid.


----------



## NickABQ

Thanks antriksh sfo! I really appreciate the concise overview. 

What about Dhyan Chand?


----------



## TheoG

antriksh_sfo said:


> Has any SAn city officially submitted the bid or has IOC started accepting the bids?
> Your despise just portrays your envy.
> The rest you explained yourself.
> 
> Why should India even worry about WC Football if they know there is not much following?
> Why should resources/time be wasted on something which leaves a white elephant after the event, just for the heck of it that, we too hosted?
> 
> Delhi/India does not want to waste money on such issues.
> If there comes a consensus, Delhi can go for a strong bid.
> Just remember, Hamilton in 2003 was offering USD 25000 as preparatory grant to all CW member OCs to win votes.
> Delhi out bid by putting up 100K per nation.
> 
> Hope you are watching the billboards on the sidelines of this World Cup.
> You see Emirates, Continental & *Mahindra Satyam* - an Indian conglomerate.
> I hope you understand how much money is to be poured in to reach there.
> Watch Cricket WC or Hockey Champions trophy/WC you will how much Indian Sponsors can pour in for these events.
> 
> The whole Europe came into the Mortgage/Insurance Economic debacle which happened back in America as their Insurance/Banking sector just blindly followed the US.
> A cautious approach by India totally buffered India from this impact even though other Asian Economies Japan, Korea suffered.
> India was even undettered by the 1998 - 2000 South East Asian Economic crisis also.
> 
> If a resolve does come up to host, don't you worry Delhi will post a strong bid.
> The legacy and logistics need to be thoruoghly reviewed before undertaking such a massive event.
> Otherwise Montreal/Athens repeats can be more often witnessed.


Why would I be envious? I'm not South African, Im British. We are a developed nation with the worlds financial capital and second biggest tourist destination, who are hosting the olympics in 2012, preparations for which are going very well, ahead of time, in fact, which will be our third Olympic games, and we are one of the main contenders to host the 2018 World Cup. We've hosted 5 Commonwealth games, with Glasgow set to host in 2014. And yet you say that Im envious because you are hosting your first big event this year.
Yeah, Im sure Delhi would put in a good bid when the time comes, but that time won't come for decades yet.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

NickABQ said:


> Thanks antriksh sfo! I really appreciate the concise overview.
> 
> What about Dhyan Chand?


Dhyan Chand Stadium is the Natonal Hockey Stadium


----------



## antriksh_sfo

TheoG said:


> Why would I be envious? I'm not.... decades yet.


Hopefully before or around the time UK gets to host WC Football.


----------



## TheoG

^^
Shame, we hosted it in 1966, unless you can go back in time and make Delhi host the 1964 games, I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

TheoG said:


> ^^
> Shame, we hosted it in 1966, unless you can go back in time and make Delhi host the 1964 games, I doubt that'll happen.


December is far and your spirits are already low.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

antriksh_sfo said:


> You have posted a natural turf football stadium instead of the Synthetic turf requirement for Hockey.
> Weightlifting venue is like an arena but not an auditorium type.This does not fit the bill.
> You should rather propose some indoor auditorium with spectators facing the field of play from front.
> The facility shown by you can be used as a Fencing venue with additional temporary seats totalling to >4K.


You know i got these from the Doha 2016 bid, I didn't just choose randomly, I think the officials that have put the bid together know what they are doing...


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> You know i got these from the Doha 2016 bid, I didn't just choose randomly, I think the officials that have put the bid together know what they are doing...


No. antriksh_sfo knows better.


----------



## briker

It's like 47-50 Celcius in the Gulf this week, right? An Olympics in that region will be disastrous, no doubt.


----------



## darkdevil_04

:banana:i like TOKYO, JAPAN to host the 2020 Summer Olympic Games

___________________
MABUHAY PILIPINAS:banana:


----------



## Qatar Son 333

briker said:


> It's like 47-50 Celcius in the Gulf this week, right? An Olympics in that region will be disastrous, no doubt.


nonsense, 42 Celsius is about right. Have you heard about outdoor air-conditioning ? Thats the "new thing" in Doha. other than that, many events will be indoors, not to mention having events at night. It can "work". hosting events at night is not new, Tennis and Moto Gp (motor sport racing) are already held at night in Doha.

Money and the miracles it could do :|


----------



## Lydon

antriksh_sfo said:


> Has any SAn city officially submitted the bid or has IOC started accepting the bids?
> Your despise just portrays your envy.
> The rest you explained yourself.
> 
> Why should India even worry about WC Football if they know there is not much following?
> Why should resources/time be wasted on something which leaves a white elephant after the event, just for the heck of it that, we too hosted?
> 
> Delhi/India does not want to waste money on such issues.
> If there comes a consensus, Delhi can go for a strong bid.
> Just remember, Hamilton in 2003 was offering USD 25000 as preparatory grant to all CW member OCs to win votes.
> Delhi out bid by putting up 100K per nation.
> 
> Hope you are watching the billboards on the sidelines of this World Cup.
> You see Emirates, Continental & *Mahindra Satyam* - an Indian conglomerate.
> I hope you understand how much money is to be poured in to reach there.
> Watch Cricket WC or Hockey Champions trophy/WC you will how much Indian Sponsors can pour in for these events.
> 
> The whole Europe came into the Mortgage/Insurance Economic debacle which happened back in America as their Insurance/Banking sector just blindly followed the US.
> A cautious approach by India totally buffered India from this impact even though other Asian Economies Japan, Korea suffered.
> India was even undettered by the 1998 - 2000 South East Asian Economic crisis also.
> 
> If a resolve does come up to host, don't you worry Delhi will post a strong bid.
> The legacy and logistics need to be thoruoghly reviewed before undertaking such a massive event.
> Otherwise Montreal/Athens repeats can be more often witnessed.


Congratulations on perhaps the biggest nonsensical rant I've seen in a long time. What half of that has to do with sport is beyond me :hilarious


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Lydon said:


> Congratulations on perhaps the biggest nonsensical rant I've seen in a long time. What half of that has to do with sport is beyond me :hilarious


As expected, some things are beyond your level.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Qatar Son 333 said:


> You know i got these from the Doha 2016 bid, I didn't just choose randomly, I think the officials that have put the bid together know what they are doing...


So you are saying you just quoted from the official book.
Dont you know Hockey is played on astro turf and not natural turf? 
Field of play have lines that of a football ground.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

2020-EUROPE
2024-ASIA OR AFRICA


----------



## Qatar Son 333

antriksh_sfo said:


> So you are saying you just quoted from the official book.
> Dont you know Hockey is played on astro turf and not natural turf?
> Field of play have lines that of a football ground.


And don't you know i just said it was the venue ? they could easily change the ground if they wanted.....


----------



## elwin514

*2020 olympic*

CAPE TOWN WOULD BE THE ONE GETTING THE 2020, BUT NEW ORLEANS MAY BID FOR 2024 OLYMPIC


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> And don't you know i just said it was the venue ? they could easily change the ground if they wanted.....


Just like Atlanta.

A small 10-20,000 football venue makes all the sense in the world for hockey.

London's temporary venue is disappearing after the Games with a 3-5,000 permanent venue at Eton Manor.

Sydney's venue like Cape Town, has a grandstand and an additional warm-up field.

Beijing's venue was like Sydney, 3/4 temporary.

So if you have a small permanent football venue, why put up scaffolding when you can just use the existing facility.

Why build an "archery" stadium when you can use an existing cricket venue. or any other small to medium stadium.


----------



## T74

antriksh_sfo said:


> So you are saying you just quoted from the official book.
> Dont you know Hockey is played on astro turf and not natural turf?
> Field of play have lines that of a football ground.


if Qatar can master the art of air conditioning a five a side outdoor soccer stadium, I reckon they can master the art of:

1) dig up grass
2) replace with new pitch and astro turf

then again, it does sound complicated....


----------



## Qatar Son 333

T74 said:


> if Qatar can master the art of air conditioning a five a side outdoor soccer stadium, I reckon they can master the art of:
> 
> 1) dig up grass
> 2) replace with new pitch and astro turf
> 
> then again, it does sound complicated....


But then again, Money sounds cha ching... a new turf is coming :lol:


----------



## Lydon

antriksh_sfo said:


> As expected, some things are beyond your level.


Yes, like the concept of replacing grass with an astroturf. Higher grade stuff! :lol:


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Interesting small comparison using Wikipedia.

*Doha 2006 Asian Games*:

Nations: 45
Athletes: 13,000
Sports: 39

*Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics*:

Nations: 204
Athletes: 11,028
Sports: 28

So Doha had more athletes and sports being played during the Doha Asian games than the 2008 Olympics ! :nuts:


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Interesting small comparison using Wikipedia.
> 
> *Doha 2006 Asian Games*:
> 
> Nations: 45
> Athletes: 13,000
> Sports: 39
> 
> *Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics*:
> 
> Nations: 204
> Athletes: 11,028
> Sports: 28
> 
> So Doha had more athletes and sports being played during the Doha Asian games than the 2008 Olympics ! :nuts:


Cape Town wants to bid for the World Gymnaestrada in 2019 with 20,000!

Our annual cycle race has 38,000 cyclists, over 1 day, the world's largest timed cycle race.


----------



## TheoG

antriksh_sfo said:


> December is far and your spirits are already low.


What low spirits? How did you deduce that from what I said? You said Delhi should get the Olympic Games before England ever gets the chance to host the World Cup, I said we hosted in 1966, so unless time travel has been invented, you are wrong. In what way does that mean I don't have high hopes for 2018? Sure, we'll have a fight on our hands with the Russians, who are now probably favourites, but we came from behind to beat Paris in 2012, who says we can't do it again? Spirits are certainly high for 2018 over here, despite the sh*t the tabloids say. 

If Delhi fail during the 2010 Commonwealth games, which, for the sake of the sane Indian posters on here, I hope it doesn't, you will end up with so much egg on your face you will suffocate. I'd keep your whining mouth shut until afterwards, all well and good saying that South Africans are over patriotic idiots who can't host big sporting events and Qatari's don't understand field hockey, when you don't even know how well your country will handle these things. 

All you're achieving at the moment is making yourself look like the spiteful, two-faced brat you probably are.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Qatar just give up you not getting the Games Dubai, UAE will be the Only city in the Middle east will get the Games.
Cape Town needs to do a lot more Work to get the Olympics when going up cities like Rome, Italy. Madrid, Spain. Tokyo, Japan and Toronto, Canada.
It wont be easy for Cape Town.
Rome and Tokyo has all readly to host the Games.
Toronto hosted the 1976 Paralympics and 2015 Pan American Games.
Madrid a booming city in Western Europe and if Choseing then the Games would be going for the memory to Jaun antio Samaranch .
It is going to be Hard for Cape Town.
it took Rio de Janeiro 5 Trys to get the Games and the Reason why they got the 2016 Games becouse they put on the Best ever Pan American Games in 2007.
Cape Town hosted 8 Games of the FIFA this Year But Cape Town needs to host 1 more thing to get the Olympics and that is the Commonwealth Games iver the 2022 or 2026 Games.

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Madrid, Spain
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Bangkok, Thailand
2040 Cape Town, South Africa
2044 Paris, France or Athens, Greece
2048 Toronto, Canada


----------



## Lydon

Edit


----------



## Walbanger

Qatar Son 333 said:


> nonsense, 42 Celsius is about right. Have you heard about *outdoor air-conditioning ? Thats the "new thing" in Doha. other than that, many events will be indoors, not to mention having events at night*. It can "work". hosting events at night is not new, Tennis and Moto Gp (motor sport racing) are already held at night in Doha.
> 
> Money and the miracles it could do :|


Qatar Son, as most of us would be aware of the eco Outdoor Airconditioning systems being developed by your country. Has there been any discussion into how to manage some of the Olympic sports that are played out in less than "closed" zones such as Marathon, Mountain Biking, Walking, Golf, Road Cycling?

It would be interesting to hear the solutions to keeping a runner cool when I believe you or another Qatari mentioned on the 2022 World Cup thread that the temperature can lingure in the 40's well past sunset during summer.

Obviously some of those sports would have been in the Asian Games Qatar hosted, how was it handled then?


----------



## elwin514

NEW ORLEANS GOING TO BID FOR 2024 OLYMPIC. CAPE TOWN IS GONNA WIN FOR 2020 BY MAJORITY VOTE


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Walbanger said:


> Qatar Son, as most of us would be aware of the eco Outdoor Airconditioning systems being developed by your country. Has there been any discussion into to how manage some of the Olympic sports that are played out in less than "closed" zones such as Marathon, Mountain Biking, Walking, Golf, Road Cycling?
> 
> It would be interesting to hear the solutions to keeping a runner cool when I believe you or another Qatari mentioned on the 2022 World Cup thread that the temperature can lingure in the 40's well past sunset during summer.
> 
> Obviously some of those sports would have been in the Asian Games Qatar hosted, how was it handled then?


Well Asian Games were held in December second half, habitable climatic conditions.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

2020-EUROPE(MADRID,LISBON,ST.PETERSBURG,ROME OR ISTANBUL)
2024-AMERICA,ASIA OR AFRICA


----------



## Walbanger

antriksh_sfo said:


> Well Asian Games were held in December second half, habitable climatic conditions.


Ah, thanks, so Doha will have some technical challenges for a "Summer" games


----------



## aaronaugi1

geoone said:


> If people think Doha is too small, New Orleans & Indianapolis definitely are as well. At least Doha could have the money for one. But in reality, all 3 R non-Olympic hopefuls, for various respective reasons.


It has been mentioned in the past that approximately 2million is the "minimum" population needed by an Olympic city and a population over 3million is desirable.

While New Orlenas and Indianapolis do not meet these targets inherently, their surrounding and adjacent population centres give them populations well in excess of these two figures. They're also well above the 3 million when you consider each cities regional (state) population. 

Given the size of Qatar and that its population is centred on Doha, one would assume it is in a weaker position with regards to population compared to the two American cities.

In saying that, smaller US cities like NO and Indianapolis struggle compared to Doha when it comes to financial and government support. When it comes to the US only larger cities (New York, Chicago, Los Angeles) are real contenders without strong private/commercial support; like what we saw with Delta/Coke in Atlanta. The only city(s) in the US that comes to mind other than those mentioned would be Dallas or Houston. 

The Qatari government's huge capability when it comes to financially supporting a Games is its biggest asset.


----------



## geoone

-Corey- said:


> Yeah, but they are in a country of over 310 million people and probably 335 million people in 2024.


Countries don't host the Olympics though. *Cities* do. 

That's like suggesting Enfield, CT can host simply because it's located in a country of 300 million + people. It doesn't work that way. 

There are a multiple of prerequisites to meet, like infrastructure, logistics & a huge venue plan (just to even get started) that much smaller cities just can't deliver.


----------



## geoone

aaronaugi1 said:


> It has been mentioned in the past that approximately 2million is the "minimum" population needed by an Olympic city and a population over 3million is desirable.
> 
> While New Orlenas and Indianapolis do not meet these targets inherently, their surrounding and adjacent population centres give them populations well in excess of these two figures. They're also well above the 3 million when you consider each cities regional (state) population.


That is correct. That is a statement that Jacques Rogge, IOC President, made 6 years ago when small cities like Leipzig, Germany were cut from the 2012 short-list. The region surrounding Leipzig certainly reached well over 3 million (& the big population base of Berlin was only a 150 miles away), but it was the CORE (in this case, Leipzig) that was 'too small'.

Like I was mentioning to another poster, *cities* host the Olympic Games, not countries, not states nor even regions (hence, why Olympic hosts are always named after cities & not countries nor regions like the World Cup). The critical critiria, for starters, of a host city is to have at least 40k 3-5 star hotel rooms within a 30-mile radius of the host city. Indianapolis & New Orleans just don't meet this single critical criteria, no matter how you slice it. 

Then there's the issue of having the venues, usually for the 25 of the 28 sports, in the host city itself. The massive infrastructure needed to transport the athletes, the spectators, the media & not to mention the IOC brass themselves. Small cities just can't cope with the huge demand. Why else do you think only big cities like Beijing, London & Rio are hosting this thing today. If Atlanta struggled back in '96 (& they were much bigger then, than Indy & New Orleans even are today), there's virtually no hope for very small cities at this stage of the game.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Matthew Lowry said:


> And in the Middle east no way until the have Same women and gay rights in those counties.


Islam is actually very protective of women and that is the reason why they wear Burqas, Hijabs and Niqabs and others... Most countries in the Middle East is also making progress in eradicating gender inequality and empowering women and there is only 2 countries, Saudi Arabia and Iran that is not making progress according to the western world.

Oh yeah and my opinion about gay rights: why can't you reproduce when you are gay? - Because it is not natuaral. I don’t think Gay rights should be approved but the WORLD should rather try to improve the way in which people treat each other because the Gay feelings is most likely caused by their circumstances.

NB. I condole to people who feels that they don't like or feel comfortable with their opposite sex and I can understand if they find compassion and love from somebody who is the same sex as them but I don’t approve of them participating in any sexual activities.


----------



## Sportsfan

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Islam is actually very protective of women and that is the reason why they wear Burqas, Hijabs and Niqabs and others... Most countries in the Middle East is also making progress in eradicating gender inequality and empowering women and there is only 2 countries, Saudi Arabia and Iran that is not making progress according to the western world.
> 
> Oh yeah and my opinion about gay rights: why can't you reproduce when you are gay? - Because it is not natuaral. I don’t think Gay rights should be approved but the WORLD should rather try to improve the way in which people treat each other because the Gay feelings is most likely caused by their circumstances.
> 
> NB. I condole to people who feels that they don't like or feel comfortable with their opposite sex and I can understand if they find compassion and love from somebody who is the same sex as them but I don’t approve of them participating in any sexual activities.


This guy should be in charge of the United Nations based on that diplomatic comment.


----------



## Archbishop

NickABQ said:


> @Archbishop- Well, things to keep in mind (especially for the future) are that funding sources come from all sorts of places, and the more creative cities are with carving up the pie, the more successful and sustainable they are to potentially host the Olympics!
> 
> I honestly don't see why it wouldn't be feasible in the future for Indy to host.
> 
> That being said, I dont see it happening for the longest time, especially if they dont bother trying to build a bid. The Superbowl and Final Four are great events for Indy to host!
> 
> BTW- I've been to Indy multiple times and I must honestly say I love that city! By far it is one of the friendliest cities I've ever been to. It made quite an impression on me, one particular time, I was involved in a tornado not far from Terre Haute, and when I got to indy, everyone was so nice, helpful and very neighborly. They made me feel ok and safe, even though I had just had my arm ripped off (not literally, but you know what I mean).


Good! I'm glad to hear we helped after your unfortunate accident. I love this city a lot. Lilly and other big companies would have to fund a lot of it though. It would be really cool to have an Indianapolis Olympics.


----------



## aaronaugi1

geoone said:


> That is correct. That is a statement that Jacques Rogge, IOC President, made 6 years ago when small cities like Leipzig, Germany were cut from the 2012 short-list. The region surrounding Leipzig certainly reached well over 3 million (& the big population base of Berlin was only a 150 miles away), but it was the CORE (in this case, Leipzig) that was 'too small'.
> 
> Like I was mentioning to another poster, *cities* host the Olympic Games, not countries, not states nor even regions (hence, why Olympic hosts are always named after cities & not countries nor regions like the World Cup). The critical critiria, for starters, of a host city is to have at least 40k 3-5 star hotel rooms within a 30-mile radius of the host city. Indianapolis & New Orleans just don't meet this single critical criteria, no matter how you slice it.
> 
> Then there's the issue of having the venues, usually for the 25 of the 28 sports, in the host city itself. The massive infrastructure needed to transport the athletes, the spectators, the media & not to mention the IOC brass themselves. Small cities just can't cope with the huge demand. Why else do you think only big cities like Beijing, London & Rio are hosting this thing today. If Atlanta struggled back in '96 (& they were much bigger then, than Indy & New Orleans even are today), there's virtually no hope for very small cities at this stage of the game.


I most certainly agree. Cities like New Orleans and Indianapolis do not have the capability of hosting the Games. Like Liepzig, while they meet a regional population standard, they aren't of sufficient size at the core (where most the action takes place) to handle such a large influx and movement of people. Like I've said, despite their populations, most US cities don't have the capacity (due to low involvement of government) to handle the Games. This of course differs to places like the Middle East, Europe and Asia. 

If the US is going to have a Mid-West Games, it'll most likely be in Chicago.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Top 3 Cities in the 2020 Bid are.

Cape Town, South Africa. Prime tourist loction in Africa and Most likely bid aand Africa hasent hosted the Olympics games.
Tokyo, Japan. Great infrastructure gots lots of money and the only thing needs to be doing is build the Olympic sadia and update the old ones.
Toronto, Canada. Will host the Pan American Games in 2015 and last time that North America was in 1996 in Atlanta 24 years ago.

No Europe in 2020 becouse of 2012 London, UK. 2014 Sochi, Russia. 2018 Munich, Germany.


----------



## NickABQ

I need some help from indy forumers (or others) to even see what a 2020 bid would look like. 

Actually, this goes for any of the cities whose names have been tossed in the hat. I understand that the judges are nowhere close to deciding on final bids, but I think we should have at least some sort of inkling about what these 2020 bids will consist of, or else we are all arguing on even MORE speculation. 

Indy is kinda short on venues.... but not necessarily shorter than Tulsa 2020, which is almost certainly not going to win. 

Synchronised Swimming and Water Polo at IU Natatorium- 4,200

Conseco Fieldhouse for Artistic Gymnastics and Basketball Finals- 18,000

Field Hockey at Butler Bowl- 7,500

Volleyball at Hinkle Fieldhouse- 11,000

Handball at Pepsi Coliseum- 8,200

Archery at Kuntz Stadium- 5,000

Lucas Oil Stadium for the opening and closing ceremonies- 63,000

here's where things get tricky...

Potentially Athletics at IU Carroll Stadium (although I imagine I will get ripped for this because it is too small) 12,500 capacity...also for Rugby potentially

There is also 15,000 seat Victory Field, a beautiful venue, what could be held there? Rugby?

2,200 IUPUI Gymnasium (for maybe Fencing?) also on the small side....

There is the Convention Center...with bleachers for Weightlifting in the Exhibition Space...

2,500 seat Murat Shrine...Beautiful venue...for what event I'm not sure...maybe nothing because of the size..

Golf at some golf course in Indy
Sailing in Gary (LMAO)

that only leaves...oh approximately 20 sports that would need a venue...unless someone can help me out. 

So it might be hard for Indy to pull it off in 2020....maybe long into the future. The base is there.

Also, I obviously chose to ignore the transport and accomodation issues, focusing only on potential sporting venues.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Top 2 Cities are
Cape Town, South Africa and Tokyo, Japan.

Its going to to close If Cape Town Lost the 2020 Bid then it would get the 2024 Summer Olympics.

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Cape Town, South Africa
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Rome, Italy
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece. They wont have to pay much for these games becouse they have all the sadia but they may need to upgrard by then.
2048 Toronto, Canada
2052 Some where in Brazil like Brasilia or Sao Paulo or BH or maybe Rio de Janerio again
2056 Berlin, Germany
2060 Perth, Australia
2064 Osaka, Japan


----------



## broncoempire

NickABQ said:


> I need some help from indy forumers (or others) to even see what a 2020 bid would look like.
> 
> Actually, this goes for any of the cities whose names have been tossed in the hat. I understand that the judges are nowhere close to deciding on final bids, but I think we should have at least some sort of inkling about what these 2020 bids will consist of, or else we are all arguing on even MORE speculation.
> 
> Indy is kinda short on venues.... but not necessarily shorter than Tulsa 2020, which is almost certainly not going to win.
> 
> Synchronised Swimming and Water Polo at IU Natatorium- 4,200
> 
> Conseco Fieldhouse for Artistic Gymnastics and Basketball Finals- 18,000
> 
> Field Hockey at Butler Bowl- 7,500
> 
> Volleyball at Hinkle Fieldhouse- 11,000
> 
> Handball at Pepsi Coliseum- 8,200
> 
> Archery at Kuntz Stadium- 5,000
> 
> Lucas Oil Stadium for the opening and closing ceremonies- 63,000
> 
> here's where things get tricky...
> 
> Potentially Athletics at IU Carroll Stadium (although I imagine I will get ripped for this because it is too small) 12,500 capacity...also for Rugby potentially
> 
> There is also 15,000 seat Victory Field, a beautiful venue, what could be held there? Rugby?
> 
> 2,200 IUPUI Gymnasium (for maybe Fencing?) also on the small side....
> 
> There is the Convention Center...with bleachers for Weightlifting in the Exhibition Space...
> 
> 2,500 seat Murat Shrine...Beautiful venue...for what event I'm not sure...maybe nothing because of the size..
> 
> Golf at some golf course in Indy
> Sailing in Gary (LMAO)
> 
> that only leaves...oh approximately 20 sports that would need a venue...unless someone can help me out.
> 
> So it might be hard for Indy to pull it off in 2020....maybe long into the future. The base is there.
> 
> Also, I obviously chose to ignore the transport and accomodation issues, focusing only on potential sporting venues.


I think a city like Indianapolis could only realistically host an Olympic Games with the construction of the following venues:

1. A major 80,000 athletics stadium that could also host the ceremonies and be downsized moderately to 65,000 for the Colts.  Given the relatively young nature and expense of Lucas Oil Stadium this is an unlikely proposition for a minimum of say 30-40 years, I would think. Expanding Carroll Stadium has some merit but smacks of the proposal to downsize the proposed Chicago Olympic Stadium. I'm not sure what kind of work it would require to build what amounts to 70,000 temporary seats but I could guess it would be massive and potentially ridiculously expensive.

2. A replacement for the IU Natatorium that would could temporarily seat something like 17,000 and then downsized afterwards.

3. A second major arena to take some of the load off of the Fieldhouse given that basketball and gymnastics each need around 15,000 seats and are pretty much in use every night.

4. Further convention space and possibly even an additional facility. When one considers all of the so-called big box type sports (table tennis, judo, weightlifting, etc) that can be accommodated in locations such as convention centers that only require square footage and temporary seating and playing installations, as well as the need for a huge amount of space for the IBC and MPC it probably runs into the millions of square feet. If a location has an abundance of small, gymnasium type facilities that could theoretically counter this thinking.

5. More specialty-type venues that you or I are drawing a blank on at present time.

It's the beginning of a bid, but probably not one that could seriously be entertained for a period of at least 20 years. Perhaps a location like Indianapolis would be better served to consider another attempt at hosting a Pan Am Games as the infrastructure and venue plans is probably more in line with that for the foreseeable future.

In all honesty, I don't see any American city, with the exception of a place like Los Angeles (or maybe New York) having a chance of any kind to host the Summer Olympics any time in the next 20 years. As long as the IOC continues to do as well as they do with the television money as they currently are there really is no need to come to the States all that often, save for a token appearance here and there.


----------



## T74

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2044 Athens, Greece. They wont have to pay much for these games becouse they have all the sadia but they may need to upgrard by then.


you seriously think 40 year old stadium will not need much of an upgrade?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai Municipality completes air thermal survey in Dubai*

*Over the last decade, the city of Dubai is one of the fastest growing in the world and major construction projects constantly add to its impressive array of skyscrapers and high-tech buildings. The urban heat island (UHI) is a contiguous built-up area which is significantly warmer than its surrounding rural areas.*

The main cause of the urban heat island is modification of the land surface by urban development which uses materials which effectively retain heat. Waste heat generated by energy usage is a secondary contributor. As population centers grow they tend to modify a greater and greater area of land and have a corresponding increase in average temperature. 

With Dubai Municipality being committed to promote sustainable development, the Environment Department in association with Geographical Information System (GIS) launched the Dubai Areal Thermal Survey study with a contract from COWI, UK in October 2009 to map thermal data of the city to understand the prevalence of Urban Heat Island (UHI) and to identify the objects being heated and emitting heat to the surroundings. The aerial collection of thermal data was made in the 1st week December 2009 over the 600 sq. km area of urban environment. 

Based on the thermal mapping data, the report provides an overview of the UHI phenomenon in Dubai. The temperatures are higher in more densely built up areas, and lower near parks or more open areas. The temperatures are particularly sensitive to surface conditions such as during daytime, dry, dark surfaces that strongly absorb sunlight become very hot, while lighter and/or moist surfaces are much cooler

Urban Heat Islands has far reaching environmental sustainability and implications for people's health and quality of life. Summer heat islands can increase the demand for energy for air conditioning, which releases more heat into the air as well as greenhouse gas emissions, degrading local air quality. Higher urban temperatures in the daytime may increase the formation of urban smog, because both emissions of precursor pollutants and the atmospheric photo-chemical reaction rates increase. Heat islands may also directly impact human health by exacerbating heat stress during heat waves, even in temperate areas, and by providing conditions suitable for the spread of vector-borne diseases.

The issue of Urban Heat Islands in Dubai needs to be addressed strategically at various levels involving various public and private stakeholders to mitigate the UHI effect. Over the years, a vast number of initiatives have been implemented around the world to decrease the temperature of urban heat islands in big cities especially in United States, Europe, Australia, Japan and others.

As the first step, the Dubai Municipality has to established UHI mitigation task force to identify stakeholders' roles and responsibilities, short and long term goals, mitigation measures that could be develop based on the condition of this region, implementation period and budget frame including barriers and solutions for program implementation. Currently the Environment Department is verifying the identified hot spots indicated in the thermal map through actual site visits to ascertain the veracity of the report which is an important tool in the actual implementation of mitigation measures.

http://www.ameinfo.com/237628.html


I am just posting this to show that Dubai is doing something to try and adress climate issues for their possible bid for the 2020 Olympics Games...


----------



## Matthew Lowry

T74 said:


> you seriously think 40 year old stadium will not need much of an upgrade?


I said may i never said will learn to read.
+ the next Athens Games wont cost much as the 2004 games. The Athens games in 2004 cost 14billion US$

Like Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina they dont have much money but after the War in the Bosina war from 1992 to 1996 the USA, EU, Coke and the IOC rebuild the sadia but the Tourism industry is booming in Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Cauê

South Africans can be proud of themselves after the country staged one of the most successful World Cup tournaments in history. *I support Cape Town for 2020!*

My favourites:

1- Cape Town
2- Hiroshima
3- Rome
4- Paris

Other amazing cities to host the games:

Chicago, San Francisco, New York, Dubai and Durban.


----------



## Archbishop

NickABQ said:


> I need some help from indy forumers (or others) to even see what a 2020 bid would look like.
> 
> Actually, this goes for any of the cities whose names have been tossed in the hat. I understand that the judges are nowhere close to deciding on final bids, but I think we should have at least some sort of inkling about what these 2020 bids will consist of, or else we are all arguing on even MORE speculation.
> 
> Indy is kinda short on venues.... but not necessarily shorter than Tulsa 2020, which is almost certainly not going to win.
> 
> Synchronised Swimming and Water Polo at IU Natatorium- 4,200
> 
> Conseco Fieldhouse for Artistic Gymnastics and Basketball Finals- 18,000
> 
> Field Hockey at Butler Bowl- 7,500
> 
> Volleyball at Hinkle Fieldhouse- 11,000
> 
> Handball at Pepsi Coliseum- 8,200
> 
> Archery at Kuntz Stadium- 5,000
> 
> Lucas Oil Stadium for the opening and closing ceremonies- 63,000
> 
> here's where things get tricky...
> 
> Potentially Athletics at IU Carroll Stadium (although I imagine I will get ripped for this because it is too small) 12,500 capacity...also for Rugby potentially
> 
> There is also 15,000 seat Victory Field, a beautiful venue, what could be held there? Rugby?
> 
> 2,200 IUPUI Gymnasium (for maybe Fencing?) also on the small side....
> 
> There is the Convention Center...with bleachers for Weightlifting in the Exhibition Space...
> 
> 2,500 seat Murat Shrine...Beautiful venue...for what event I'm not sure...maybe nothing because of the size..
> 
> Golf at some golf course in Indy
> Sailing in Gary (LMAO)
> 
> that only leaves...oh approximately 20 sports that would need a venue...unless someone can help me out.
> 
> So it might be hard for Indy to pull it off in 2020....maybe long into the future. The base is there.
> 
> Also, I obviously chose to ignore the transport and accomodation issues, focusing only on potential sporting venues.


I think it would have to look like this:

Track & Field, soccer final, opening and closing ceremonies: Indianapolis Olympic Stadium (capacity around 80K, to be reduced down for an Indy MLB or MLS team)

Swimming, Diving, Synchronized Swimming: IU Natatorium (renovated to seat around 17,000, would be very expensive)

Basketball, Handball: Conseco Fieldhouse

Field Hockey: Victory Field (renovated to fit a field)

Volleyball: Hinkle Fieldhouse

Weightlifting, Table Tennis, Shooting, Badminton, Wrestling: Convention Center

Gymnastics, some soccer: Lucas Oil Stadium

Tennis: Rebuilt tennis center

Rugby: Carroll Stadium

Beach volleyball: Temporary stadium

Golf: Brickyard golf course (whatever it's called) or Crooked Stick

Archery: Butler Bowl or Kuntz

That's all I've got right now but it covers a lot. Clearly this would be horrendously expensive, and building the Olympic Village would be one of the most expensive.


----------



## The Dead End Kid

I have a question.

Hypothetically speaking, could any of the following American cities be put together a good Olympic plan? As in, what would it look like?

-Philadelphia
-Detroit
-Houston
-San Francisco
-Seattle
-Miami
-Dallas
-Boston
-Minneapolis
-Washington D.C.

Not necessarily in 2020


----------



## NickABQ

Thanks to both Archbishop and broncoempire!  


I clearly stated that a bid from Indy would not be feasible soon, but at least it got us thinking what a bid might actually compose of! Good Stuff! I didn't even think about having gymnastics in Lucas Oil....

Also, I didn't think about having an Olympic Stadium scaled back after the games for an MLB team. Isn't that what Atlanta did?


----------



## Archbishop

The Dead End Kid said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, could any of the following American cities be put together a good Olympic plan? As in, what would it look like?
> 
> -Philadelphia
> -Detroit
> -Houston
> -San Francisco
> -Seattle
> -Miami
> -Dallas
> -Boston
> -Minneapolis
> -Washington D.C.
> 
> Not necessarily in 2020


San Francisco and Dallas would probably be too spread out. I don't think Detroit could afford it. Out of that list Washington DC would be my favorite.




NickABQ said:


> Thanks to both Archbishop and broncoempire!
> 
> 
> I clearly stated that a bid from Indy would not be feasible soon, but at least it got us thinking what a bid might actually compose of! Good Stuff! I didn't even think about having gymnastics in Lucas Oil....
> 
> Also, I didn't think about having an Olympic Stadium scaled back after the games for an MLB team. Isn't that what Atlanta did?


Lucas Oil Stadium would be a great venue because it could basically host anything that can fit on a rectangular field. It could be the smaller, half field version like this










Like it was set up for a Gonzaga-IU and Notre Dame-Ohio State basketball gameday or it could be the field for a sport like soccer or if they wanted to have a lot of people in there they could go to the Final Four set up.


----------



## ReiAyanami

You need a first class athletic stadium. You can't get around that no matter what. And London's "temporary" one costs as much as a permanent. (and might end up as one)


----------



## bennyboo

seattle/vancouver for 2028 Olympics


----------



## Walbanger

Matthew Lowry said:


> Well Perth is Closer to Asia, Europe and Africa.The Internatianal Airport is being 5 times bigger then it is today by 2024.
> Perth will have longer shooping hours by 2014 and wondefull weather in Perth.


Mate, there just isn't the will to get the Games to Perth that early. Sure Perth may be one of the only Cities in the World that can put an Athletics sized stadium to full use before and after but we just don't need the added venues. Perth isn't exactly know for its value for money, even the temporary things would cost huge sums.

Perth can provide and Australian Football stadium for Athlietics, 70 000 / 80 000. One point Perth has over Brisbane but we don't have Dry winters like them.
A central arena, boosted from 13500 to 18000 by enlcosing the horse shoe of the current arena under construction by building over the railtracks.
Rowing, Canoeing and Sailing facilities etc
... this list goes on but we don't at least for the next generation have need for all the secondary venues in the 8000 to 10 000 seat range.

I'd say Perth's best chance is mid century by the earliest but by then even more cities form around the world (especially the developing world) would have reached sufficient modernisation and would be more desperate to host the Olympics as a "Coming Out" party.


----------



## T74

Walbanger said:


> Mate, there just isn't the will to get the Games to Perth that early. Sure Perth may be one of the only Cities in the World that can put an Athletics sized stadium to full use before and after but we just don't need the added venues. Perth isn't exactly know for its value for money, even the temporary things would cost huge sums.
> 
> Perth can provide and Australian Football stadium for Athlietics, 70 000 / 80 000. One point Perth has over Brisbane but we don't have Dry winters like them.
> A central arena, boosted from 13500 to 18000 by enlcosing the horse shoe of the current arena under construction by building over the railtracks.
> Rowing, Canoeing and Sailing facilities etc
> ... this list goes on but we don't at least for the next generation have need for all the secondary venues in the 8000 to 10 000 seat range.
> 
> I'd say Perth's best chance is mid century by the earliest but by then even more cities form around the world (especially the developing world) would have reached sufficient modernisation and would be more desperate to host the Olympics as a "Coming Out" party.


Agree Harvey

If WA cannot even agree 100% to fund the expansion of Subiaco - a stadium primarily for AFL which WA is mad about and they fill out every week - getting them to fund stadium for usage which is going to be much less will be like pushing the preverbial up hill.

Perth will happen, but not for a little while yet.


----------



## Walbanger

T74 said:


> Perth will happen, but not for a little while yet.


What the new Football Stadium or an Olympics?

Football Stadium; Yes, during this decade.

Summer Olympics; Probably never, Australia has be been incredibly fortunate to have hosted 2 SOG's. I imagine most people overseas would feel that Australia has been very well represented considering its population, at least for the next generation. If Australia is to host another SOG's in the distant future, Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane will probably be more popular choices than Perth as they will still be larger. If Perth were to host in the future, no current facility would be in use.


----------



## A Darter

Jim856796 said:


> South Africa will officially bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics, which means the war is on between Johannesburg, Cape Town, and Durban.


Dont think Johannesburg is in the running. Joburg is too "industrial" and lacks the natural beauty of Cape Town and Durban in my opinion. Would be a mistake to take it there...


----------



## T74

Walbanger said:


> What the new Football Stadium or an Olympics?
> 
> Football Stadium; Yes, during this decade.
> 
> Summer Olympics; Probably never, Australia has be been incredibly fortunate to have hosted 2 SOG's. I imagine most people overseas would feel that Australia has been very well represented considering its population, at least for the next generation. If Australia is to host another SOG's in the distant future, Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane will probably be more popular choices than Perth as they will still be larger. If Perth were to host in the future, no current facility would be in use.


the stadium will happen, and sooner rather than later, but the pain to get there is baffling

on an Olympic bid, I agree AU is a fair drink away from hosting a third, but our success of doing it makes it more viable than some other nations.

as for Perth, in 30+ I reckon they will be a stronger candidate than Brisbane (given the growth of Perth, and my own personal preferences)


----------



## Arquivista

My list to the SOG

2020 - Cape Town
2024 - Paris
2028 - Toronto
2032 - Some asia pacific city (From Dubai to Auckland)
2036 - Berlin


----------



## Mo Rush

*Hi All

Please keep discussions on topic and avoid topics relating to gender/human rights, or topics which may be offensive or sensitive.

In future, posts and replies of this nature will result in an infraction, as they have for the posts which have now been deleted.

You may also message any moderator or use the "Report" button if you are offended by a post or consider it to be related to a sensitive/political issue.

Thanks*


----------



## swifty78

But we will still get matthew's shitty lists so yeah we still lose lol


----------



## The Dead End Kid

swifty78 said:


> But we will still get matthew's shitty lists so yeah we still lose lol


So in the end, no one wins, I guess.


----------



## p2bsa

*my list*



Arquivista said:


> My list to the SOG
> 
> 2020 - Cape Town
> 2024 - Paris
> 2028 - Toronto
> 2032 - Some asia pacific city (From Dubai to Auckland)
> 2036 - Berlin


2020 - Durban (1st bid)
2024 - Durban/Chicago
2028 - Paris/Tokyo 
2032 - hopefully an Indian city


----------



## p2bsa

*Japan wary of S Africa in bid race for 2020 Olympics*

*Here's another telling sign/comment of how strong a South African 2020 Olympic Games bid would be...*

OLYMPICS 
*JOC chief wary of S Africa in bid race for 2020 Olympics*Thursday 15th July, 03:35 AM JST

TOKYO — 
*Japanese Olympic Committee chief Tsunekazu Takeda expressed wariness Wednesday after South Africa emerged as a new rival in Japan’s bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics.*
*‘‘We kind of had expected this but South Africa is definitely a strong contender nevertheless,’’ said Takeda following Tuesday’s announcement that the ‘‘Rainbow Nation’’ will now try to host the 2020 Olympics after its success in staging the World Cup finals.* 
‘‘We need to carefully analyze how and in which city South Africa is planning to host the Olympics,’’ the JOC president added.

From Japan, Tokyo and Hiroshima are considering bidding for the 2020 Olympics. Tokyo lost in its bid to host the 2016 Olympics to Rio de Janeiro last year.

‘‘We must decide on our next course of action and act quickly,’’ JOC Secretary General Noriyuki Ichihara said. ‘‘Just as Rio won the right for it being the first South American city to host the Olympics, a favorable wind may blow to the continent of Africa.’‘

South Africa has stressed that it would be the first venue of the Olympics in Africa. Among other contenders, Rome has already announced its bid, while Istanbul and Doha have shown interest. The host city of the 2020 Games will be decided in 2013. 

Source: http://www.japantoday.com/category/...ary-of-s-africa-in-bid-race-for-2020-olympics


----------



## SYG1968

hopefully we will have a japanese bid for 2020


----------



## Mr.Underground

The Dead End Kid said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, could any of the following American cities be put together a good Olympic plan? As in, what would it look like?
> 
> -Philadelphia
> -Detroit
> -Houston
> -San Francisco
> -Seattle
> -Miami
> -Dallas
> -Boston
> -Minneapolis
> -Washington D.C.
> 
> Not necessarily in 2020


Have you forgotten NYC.

From my european point of view I would go to see an Olympic game in USA only if the host city would be New York or San Francisco.

No european would come from Europe to Minneapolis or Detroit.


----------



## ezran.d.b

how about this


----------



## Mr.Underground

^^ Why don't you put the venues that you have? And about public tranport how is Manila's condition?

But in Asia continent there are many cities that I prefer than Manila, starting from Tokyo to Dubai, Doha, Singapore or Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## motozine

dubai has great facility and the city is trully amazing


----------



## guy4versa4

motozine said:


> dubai has great facility and the city is trully amazing


but its too hot..the reason why doha rejected for bid 2016 is becoz the same reason..


----------



## The Dead End Kid

Mr.Underground said:


> Have you forgotten NYC.
> 
> From my european point of view I would go to see an Olympic game in USA only if the host city would be New York or San Francisco.


Or so we thought in 2005.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

guy4versa4 said:


> but its too hot..the reason why doha rejected for bid 2016 is becoz the same reason..


+1
I think the Games Village is ready on the Dubai CBD highway....., those dozens of skyscrapers with "To Let Conatct Telephone Number: 971NNNNNNN" 40 or 50 floor Banners. :lol::lol:


----------



## RobH

Archbishop said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Istanbul? I'm kind of intrigued by it. I like to see new cities.


Giving the Games to a secular Muslim country would send out a hugely positive and refreshing message in the current political climate. But the IOC haven't been impressed with the technicalities of Istanbul's (many) previous bids and the smooth running of the Games is what must come first before other considerations are taken into account.

I've always been a big fan of the Ataturk stadium, though I understand it's a bit out of the way and in the middle of nowhere.

I've not heard anything from the Turks in this cycle. Be interesting to see whether they decide to bid or not.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I love the Idea of Istanbul but they want get the Games anytime soon maybe 2060s


----------



## Buju Banton

Matthew Lowry said:


> I think Torontro needs to host something after the 2016 pan american games maybe 2022 Commonwealth Games. But Toronto is a poor city unlike Vancouver, Montreal and Calgary I put it on my shortlist but i dont see the games happeningf in Toronto the next Summer Games in Canada will be in Vancouver.
> Tokyo have got theis Games in the Bag.
> 
> Madrid is booming fastter then anyother city in Europe aslo their tourism so Madrid 2024
> 
> Dubai needs to host an Asian Games bfore the Olympic Bid remember Dubai got a 100US$ dept.


How is toronto a poor city?


----------



## geoone

> I've not heard anything from the Turks in this cycle. Be interesting to see whether they decide to bid or not.




http://www.insidethegames.biz/index...med&catid=122:2020-summer-olympics&Itemid=285


----------



## casanova

Madrid is bowing out.


----------



## Buju Banton

casanova said:


> Madrid is bowing out.


Is this true?


----------



## Alphaville

Thank god Madrid is bowing out.

I was embarrassed for them.


----------



## geoone

^^Not in those words.

The mayor, Alberto Gallardon, only mentioned that the city will put any Olympic ambitions on "hold" until FIFA awards the 2018 World Cup in December, since Spain is also a candidate for that tournament.

Other than that, no "definite" decision has been made. They most likely do want to concentrate on their 2018 World Cup bid at the moment, & also probably wait to see what South Africa is finally gonna wind up doing.


----------



## swifty78

Seems Rome is the only European contender atm


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Rome or Dubai win


----------



## Lord David

Alphaville said:


> Thank god Madrid is bowing out.
> 
> I was embarrassed for them.


Embarrassed? How? They certainly have a better chance than Spain/Portugal getting a WC! :banana:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Well Cape Town is laking 30,000hotel rooms in the 3 to 5 star. CT have got 10,000 hotel rooms IOC require 40,000 Hotels rooms in the Star class No way that they can get 30,000 Hotel rooms in 10 years.

If Madrid bucks out of the 2020 bid race.

Then it would be iver Rome or Tokyo
But Italy have money trobles right now.

So Tokyo, Japan Have it in the Bag.


----------



## Buju Banton

I think Mo Rush said they could bring cruise ships to Cape Town or Durban? Of Course new hotels will be built as well.


----------



## Eddard Stark

Matthew Lowry said:


> Well Cape Town is laking 30,000hotel rooms in the 3 to 5 star. CT have got 10,000 hotel rooms IOC require 40,000 Hotels rooms in the Star class No way that they can get 30,000 Hotel rooms in 10 years.
> 
> If Madrid bucks out of the 2020 bid race.
> 
> Then it would be iver Rome or Tokyo
> But Italy have money trobles right now.
> 
> So Tokyo, Japan Have it in the Bag.


Well Italy has a DEBT/GDP ratio of 115% (admittedly one of the highest in the world) while Japan has.....190% !!!!

We are both "save-that-penny" nations, and surely Japan is somewhat more reliable. But apart of that I would say the 75% difference compensate for our own weaknesses

I think between the italian and the japanese state the spending capabilities are similar in this specific period of time, with the difference that we are acutely aware of our problems and Japan isnt' yet

All that said I think Istanbul has now the best chances of getting 2020

I see the potential today

Istanbul
Rome
Tokyo

If Capetown partecipate than it would be between Istanbul and Rome. If Durban...below Tokyo


----------



## antriksh_sfo

geoone said:


> ^^Not in those words.
> 
> The mayor, Alberto Gallardon, only mentioned that the city will put any Olympic ambitions on "hold" until FIFA awards the 2018 World Cup in December, since Spain is also a candidate for that tournament.
> 
> Other than that, no "definite" decision has been made. They most likely do want to concentrate on their 2018 World Cup bid at the moment, & also probably wait to see what South Africa is finally gonna wind up doing.


Well, CapeTown/Durban bid suporters are content to please themselves citing 
some unbaked news to make it appear that under no competition from other cities they stand a good chance.

Madrid, for that matter Delhi are also acting prudent in not jumping the gun but accessing all the details before an official bid despite having bigger economies and stronger trade balance. Well, the Summer Games needs to be a whole some development... not just sports stadia built, but a better std of living for the residents... unlike one part of the city having 2 million slum dwellers and the other half posing rosy pictures of new stadia.

Madrid pending decision is a pragmatic approach and appreciable.
It is a long way before the final list does come up.


----------



## geoone

> All that said I think Istanbul has now the best chances of getting 2020


Entirely premature to state at this time.

We don't even know who is 'officially' bidding yet (the application deadline is not 'til sometime late next spring/early next summer), or even have bid books by the potential bid cities, or what the state of affairs will be like 3 years from now when the 2020 vote takes place, to determine such a feat. 

If all Istanbul does this next time around, is just re-hash their old bid plans (that the IOC has rejected several times already), then they have an extremely high mountain to climb, regardless. Istanbul has potential & would have a great compelling argument for their campaign, but they need to come up with new plans already to be competitive in the bid race. Let's see if they do that with this next Olympic bid race.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Buju Banton said:


> I think Mo Rush said they could bring cruise ships to Cape Town or Durban? Of Course new hotels will be built as well.


It wont be enouth i speent the last 5 mounth studing the Tourism in South Africa and Cape Town.
I putting my money on 2036 or 2040 for Cape Town.

Cape Town, South Africa will be the 1st city in Africa to get The Games and South Africa will be the only country in Africa to ever get the Games.

So it would be Cape Town - Johannesburg - Durban - Cape Town.


----------



## Mo Rush

Matthew Lowry said:


> It wont be enouth i speent the last 5 mounth studing the Tourism in South Africa and Cape Town.
> I putting my money on 2036 or 2040 for Cape Town.
> 
> Cape Town, South Africa will be the 1st city in Africa to get The Games and South Africa will be the only country in Africa to ever get the Games.
> 
> So it would be Cape Town - Johannesburg - Durban - Cape Town.


1. Cape Town only has about 11-12,000 rooms in the 3-5star category.

2. Like Rio, cities cannot simply build hotels they do not need. So the only hotel growth we could possible see would be be a realistic growth between 3-6,000 rooms over 10 years, mainly in the 3 star category

3. A media village would be built, as cities do when they do not have the required rooms, of about 15-17,000 rooms.

4. Since Cape Town does not need tons of hotel rooms, cruise ships as per the graphic can be added, approx 20,000 beds, this excludes Simon's Town harbour, also in Cape Town and accessible by rail.










5. Cape Town is fortunate to have University residences, which if I'm not mistaken was also used as guaranteed rooms in London's bid for some lower end constituent groups. Cape Town has 3 large universities with several technical universities with residences being built as we speak. This inventory is currently around 10,000 rooms.
All of these universities are within the 50km radius as set by the IOC and exclude sub-centres with tons of accommodation e.g. George, a holiday destination, which may potentially have more rooms than Cape Town.

6. The real legacy of "potentially" hosting the Games in CT, like Rio is that housing, of which there is a major shortage of across income groups will be boosted.

So while we do NOT need 30,000 more hotel rooms, we DO need thousands more housing developments. In the case of Rio, this portion forms about 25,000 rooms, which no doubt will be a major legacy for Rio.

Here is a draft plan created a while back:
*Draft Accommodation Plan*

Excludes new hotel developments post 2010 until 2020 i.e. approx 10+ hotels
University residences fall under the 2 star category, some may be 3 star depending on demand
Limited use of cruise ship rooms, approx 1,000 of the 11,000 proposed fall under guaranteed rooms.
Media Village size reduced by use of hotel rooms and university residences within 5km of the IBC/MPC.


----------



## nomarandlee

Archbishop said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Istanbul? I'm kind of intrigued by it. I like to see new cities.


I think it makes one of the best potential candidates. Like Rio and perhaps Cape Town it is one of the few cities I see as inevitably hosting in the not far off future.


----------



## nomarandlee

swifty78 said:


> Seems Rome is the only European contender atm


Well if it came down to Rome or Madrid hosting I would rather see Rome.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Mo Rush i looked at all those Charts i think we could get about 20,000 Rooms on those boats and if the Olympics are in Jan/Feb and Early March then we can have the Uni Rooms and So Thats will make 27,000 Rooms More. But so we only short of 3,000 rooms

1st Townships that the Goverment will remove in 2016 will be on Settlers way Those people will go back to the Country side about 100 KM away from Cape Town.
I will Love to se an Cape Town Olympics but 2020 is litle bit too soon. But theirs will be a Olympics in Cape Town buy 2040.


----------



## Buju Banton

Matthew Lowry said:


> It wont be enouth i speent the last 5 mounth studing the Tourism in South Africa and Cape Town.
> I putting my money on 2036 or 2040 for Cape Town.
> 
> Cape Town, South Africa will be the 1st city in Africa to get The Games and South Africa will be the only country in Africa to ever get the Games.
> 
> So it would be Cape Town - Johannesburg - Durban - Cape Town.


Hell naw. Morocco and Algeria have cities that can host as well. If South Africa gets an Olympic they wont get the next 3 in Africa. :bash: And how do you know cape town will be the first?? Cape Town probably wont bid anyway. Durban is on a role and who knows what Rabat is doing.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Buju Banton said:


> Hell naw. Morocco and Algeria have cities that can host as well. If South Africa gets an..... a role and who knows what Rabat is doing.


May be u r new to SSC.
That is Crazy Lawry. Do not respond to his meaningless posts.
That way we can have healthy discussion in these threads.

I do not know, *but for ulterior reasons, he is not banned despite all the skirmishes and demeaning comments*.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Buju Banton said:


> Hell naw. Morocco and Algeria have cities that can host as well. If South Africa gets an Olympic they wont get the next 3 in Africa. :bash: And how do you know cape town will be the first?? Cape Town probably wont bid anyway. Durban is on a role and who knows what Rabat is doing.


Well Morocco maybe but Algeria NNNNOOOO

Cape Town is the most visted city in the whole of Africa and it would be the 1st city in Africa to host the Games.
Durban no way in hell for anthover 80 years.
Cape Town Will get the Games every soon in the time frame From 2024 to 2040

Bangkok will be the 1st city in South East Asia to get the Games.

The 1st Games in the Islamic world will be in Istanbul, Turkey. some time in the 2060s.


----------



## swifty78

whatever ya say...


----------



## Lord David

^^ Bangkok? HAH! Expect Kuala Lumpur to host first, Bangkok is just a disaster waiting to happen. Only once the government changes for the good, and there is less tension in the city, then maybe they could mount a decent bid.


----------



## A Darter

antriksh_sfo said:


> May be u r new to SSC.
> That is Crazy Lawry. Do not respond to his meaningless posts.
> That way we can have healthy discussion in these threads.
> 
> I do not know, *but for ulterior reasons, he is not banned despite all the skirmishes and demeaning comments*.


I've asked the same question before, with no answer. The guy just makes up lists left, right and centre, and has any amazing ability to know what the world will be like 80yrs from now. Quite frankly he just talks crap almost all the time, but nothing gets done about it. Guess whoever is in charge of this thread doesnt mind....oh well


----------



## geoone

The arugument going on as to which Southeast Asian city is going to host first is quite moot at this point in time, really. 

First starters, the 1st Muslim city I see hosting is Istanbul (when they can finally get a good serious plan together), not Kuala Lumpur. 

And secondly, I don't see Southeast Asia as a region that the IOC is so 'desperate', or in a hurry to go to anytime soon. Especially with India's sublte interestings on hosting an Olympic Games sometime soon, a compelling candidate in the making, that would make the IOC just bypass the Southeast & just go straight to South Asia, when everything is all aligned properly. And a good Commonwealth Games hosting will even further along India's Olympic ambitions.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

India is never going to host the Games in my life time and im 27 maybe in my grandkids life time when they are old. like in the 2140s
The IOC wants too see an olympics in the South East Asia They are looking at Bangkok to host the event then move on the to the Middle East.

They are looking at Africa right now Cape Town isnt ready for the 2020 Games. But it would be the 1st city in Africa to Host the event maybe 2024 or 2028.
Durban is too Small to host the event
Johannesburg is the Murder Captial of the World its too unsafe up their.
Cape Town is good place Stunning location good Beachers Nice Parks. Theirs only 2 problems the Townships never the Airport and OTambo Sports center but thats will be gone by the end of 2016. Needs Some more work on the train system and impovements at Foreshore and Woodstock.


----------



## T74

Matthew Lowry said:


> India is never going to host the Games in my life time and im 27 maybe in my grandkids life time when they are old. like in the 2140s
> The IOC wants too see an olympics in the South East Asia They are looking at Bangkok to host the event then move on the to the Middle East.
> 
> They are looking at Africa right now Cape Town isnt ready for the 2020 Games. But it would be the 1st city in Africa to Host the event maybe 2024 or 2028.
> Durban is too Small to host the event
> Johannesburg is the Murder Captial of the World its too unsafe up their.
> Cape Town is good place Stunning location good Beachers Nice Parks. Theirs only 2 problems the Townships never the Airport and OTambo Sports center but thats will be gone by the end of 2016. Needs Some more work on the train system and impovements at Foreshore and Woodstock.


what is your gripe with India? they are on the verge of hosting a great comm games, and in the next 20-30 years will develop to be one of the worlds main economic powers

thinking they will be exiled in preference of Bangkok for 130 years is crazy talk


----------



## Trelawny

Matthew Lowry said:


> India is never going to host the Games in my life time and im 27 maybe in my grandkids life time when they are old. like in the 2140s
> The IOC wants too see an olympics in the South East Asia They are looking at Bangkok to host the event then move on the to the Middle East.
> 
> They are looking at Africa right now Cape Town isnt ready for the 2020 Games. But it would be the 1st city in Africa to Host the event maybe 2024 or 2028.
> Durban is too Small to host the event
> Johannesburg is the Murder Captial of the World its too unsafe up their.
> Cape Town is good place Stunning location good Beachers Nice Parks. Theirs only 2 problems the Townships never the Airport and OTambo Sports center but thats will be gone by the end of 2016. Needs Some more work on the train system and impovements at Foreshore and Woodstock.


Why dont you just open a blog about Future Olympics games instead of doing that shyt on here. :bash:. 

Where do you get your information from?? Durban is bidding right now where is cape town? They are almost the same size. Durban has a Olympic stadium. Johnnesburg just hosted the most games in the world cup very well, and am sure other places have more murders. And most crime happen in the worst of areas. And Cape Town's townships are actually more violent the Joburgs.


----------



## geoone

The IOC isn't looking at Southeast Asia. Why would they? The region is hardly stable & has several other dire issues at well. There's really no geopolitical incentive in going to Southeast Asia anytime soon.

And of course India is not going to host tomorrow, but they're a compelling candidate in the making. In the next 25 years or so, India is most likely going to surpass China as the worlds most populous country. By then, India would've made great strides as far as their country is concerned, & then *they* can use the "hey, we're now the most populous country in the world that has yet to host the Games". 

India has a lot of work to do, but by the time the Games rotate back to Asia again (& that's after Japan hosts sometime in the 2020's), India could be in a very good position. 

And Durban is not "too small". It's still biggeer than Barcelona & Atlanta, & about the same size as Athens.

And Johannesburg hosted good World Cup matches, so no major issues there. It's not like Rio de Janiero's "the safest city in the world". Far from it. They shoot down police helicopters there.


----------



## Mo Rush

*Cape Town Mayor: Olympic Bid will require careful thought
*

Speaker, many people feel that, based on our World Cup success, Cape Town should bid for the Olympics. It seems like the next logical step, but it requires careful thought, not an emotional response.

The World Cup is staged by a country, the Olympics by only one city. It would be inconceivable to host it without support and guaranteed funding from the national government.


We will follow a considered process to decide whether or not to bid for the Olympic Games in 2020. We will first complete our debriefing of the World Cup. We will then take stock of our service delivery priorities which include poverty alleviation, housing and services. Next we will do a gap analysis - to ascertain the facilities, venues and services required to host the Olympics, against what Cape Town currently has. We must establish what it will take and cost to provide the rest, and whether hosting will contribute to our long-term goals as a city. Finally, we must be certain of the social, economic and environmental benefits.


As a first step we need to attract a portfolio of events ranging from small and medium to major and mega. This must include

entertainment, arts, culture, business, academia and sport. We must ensure that the return on effort and the investment benefits the city and all its people. The facilities and gains from hosting these events should support Cape Town's long term development goals. Events must be used as an economic catalyst.


Cape Town has an undeniable track record of hosting major events successfully and without significant incidents: rugby, cricket and soccer World Cups, the Indian Professional League (IPL) cricket, the Final Draw for the 2010 FIFA World CupTM, the Cape Argus Pick n Pay Cycle Tour, the Two Oceans and Cape Town Marathon, the Cape Town International Jazz Festival, and many more. And this weekend we welcome the publishing world to the city for the Cape Town Book Fair.


On top of this we have the world-class facilities for event venues, and immense natural beauty as a backdrop, combined with the necessary expertise and wonderful people.


The City of Cape Town is happy to play the leading role in positioning Cape Town as an events capital. We will consult and cooperate with any external stakeholders who can contribute to making this vision a reality.


With our successful staging of the 2010 FIFA World CupTM we can say: The world has re-discovered Cape Town. Capetonians have proudly rediscovered themselves. The World Cup is the start of greater things.


Speaker, now that the World Cup is over, we need to buckle down and reset our focus upon the bread and butter issues that face the people of Cape Town on a daily basis.


----------



## emrearas

lol 

everyone support his/her homeland...
it will be better to ask some other people whom visited these cities in near time right?
anyone saw madrid istanbul capetown and tokyo for 5 years?


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> lol
> 
> everyone support his/her homeland...
> it will be better to ask some other people whom visited these cities in near time right?
> anyone saw madrid istanbul capetown and tokyo for 5 years?


All of the above are top tourist destinations.

Tokyo and Madrid are clearly well ahead(decades) of Cape Town and Istanbul in terms of both transport and venues and accommodation.


----------



## emrearas

Mo Rush said:


> All of the above are top tourist destinations.
> 
> Tokyo and Madrid are clearly well ahead(decades) of Cape Town and Istanbul in terms of both transport and venues and accommodation.


according to Int. Tourism Office just Istanbul is in top 10 in these cities. We cant compare these with as a touristic destinations. in that case Istanbul crush them all with its history and cultural back ground.
i mean worked here or been there more than 2 or 3 times..


----------



## emrearas

*Africa Unlikely To Host Olympics For 20 Years - IOC Official
*
Nawal El Moutawakel, head of the International Olympic Committee's coordinating commission for Rio 2016 who also chaired the coordinating commission for London 2012, told Reuters that Africa is unlikely to host the Olympics for at least 20 years despite the success of the soccer World Cup in South Africa.
El Moutawakel said, "there is a huge amount of work to be done besides political desire, hence the experts' view that any realistic chance for (hosting the) Olympics in Africa is between 2030 and 2040.

"I have read studies by some universities specializing in the Olympics who gave Africa between 2030 and 2040 to host the Games and that is a very realistic chance because Olympics is a different ball game", she said.

She added, "I know South Africa did a wonderful job with the FIFA World Cup, right from the airport, going into the Johannesburg city and suburbs in wide, smooth roads, to world class hotels and wonderful facilities in all cities.

"But soccer World Cup is one sport in nine cities, with 64 matches played by 32 countries in one month. Olympics is 26 sports in one city played by 10,500 athletes in three weeks and watched by billions around the world. Let us face it. Africa has many unique problems and other priorities to handle at the moment. So I think those studies are not off the mark", she said.

Africa is out from the game... so new players on the field...


----------



## Lydon

:lol:

One IOC official says that and it's all doom and gloom? Oh please! We had countless hordes harping on about how the FIFA World Cup was going to be a massive failure before we proved them wrong, so that's nothing new.


----------



## RobH

These words come from a very senior African IOC member; not an English tabloid newspaper. These words are undoubtedly a blow to Africa's hopes whichever way you look at them. Not a fatal blow by any means, but her words should be taken seriously if a South African city is to persue a bid for 2020.


----------



## Lydon

If that came from a South African member then by all means I'd be worried, but Africa is a continent, as is Europe. The fact that Ghana can't host an Olympic Games doesn't mean that South Africa can't, just like the UK can manage whilst another European country may not be able to.

The fact that said member is African doesn't mean that they're automatically clued up on potential South African bids that haven't even been put together yet. They have no idea what we may propose.


----------



## RobH

You might be right - we'll have to wait and see, but I still don't think you can be as dismissive of her words as you can of most of the world cup naysayers. Not by a long shot. She headed the last two evaluation commissions which visited bidding cities to check their technical capabilities. She's not an unimportant figure, knows the ins-and-outs of Olympic bidding better than most and wouldn't have risked such a statement if she didn't believe it had substance.

It's up to South Africa to prove her wrong but this isn't the encouraging words most were expecting from senior IOC members post-world cup.


----------



## Mo Rush

Absolutely. At the end of the day you all get evaluated the same way.

and I'm sure Mr Bovy and co. will be as harsh in the reports as they were with previous applicants.


----------



## geoone

She says that she 'read' studies by some universities 'specializing' on the Olympics... really? She needed to read those? Who better to know the 'ins & outs of Olympic bidding better' than the IOC itself, instead of reading on some "studies" done by *outside* universities. That's what I find peculiar in her statements.

She may be a senior member that headed the last 2 evaluation commissions (which what does that matter anyway, since the least 'technically' capable 2016 bid won in the end), but since Morocco would like to have Olympic aspirations of their own, her words are conflicting.

Now if there were another senior member that would've said this that wouldn't have a conflict of interest, like Dick Pound or Kevan Gosper, then there would be more credence to this. But for now, what she says should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mo Rush

Its not impossible for senior members to say stupid things.


----------



## Alphaville

I'd be happy with either South Africa (Durban or CT) or Turkey (Istanbul) for 2020.

I just hope to god South Africa doesn't put forward Johannesburg. That city just looks revolting. 

Cape Town and Durban look amazing. I wonder if Rio having 2016 could effect the bid in any way? Maybe two Olympics in the southern hemisphere in a row could be see as too charitable by Lausanne?


----------



## Matthew Lowry

emrearas said:


> *Africa Unlikely To Host Olympics For 20 Years - IOC Official
> *
> Nawal El Moutawakel, head of the International Olympic Committee's coordinating commission for Rio 2016 who also chaired the coordinating commission for London 2012, told Reuters that Africa is unlikely to host the Olympics for at least 20 years despite the success of the soccer World Cup in South Africa.
> El Moutawakel said, "there is a huge amount of work to be done besides political desire, hence the experts' view that any realistic chance for (hosting the) Olympics in Africa is between 2030 and 2040.
> 
> "I have read studies by some universities specializing in the Olympics who gave Africa between 2030 and 2040 to host the Games and that is a very realistic chance because Olympics is a different ball game", she said.
> 
> She added, "I know South Africa did a wonderful job with the FIFA World Cup, right from the airport, going into the Johannesburg city and suburbs in wide, smooth roads, to world class hotels and wonderful facilities in all cities.
> 
> "But soccer World Cup is one sport in nine cities, with 64 matches played by 32 countries in one month. Olympics is 26 sports in one city played by 10,500 athletes in three weeks and watched by billions around the world. Let us face it. Africa has many unique problems and other priorities to handle at the moment. So I think those studies are not off the mark", she said.
> 
> Africa is out from the game... so new players on the field...


Well The IOC President seem to want Africa for 2020
but the Vice Presidents looking at 2024
They are looking at Cape Town to host the Event. I think 2024 Cape Town
Nawal El Moutawakel is tryring to make South Africa to not bid so her Home country Morocco can get the Olympics.
My Beloved South Africa, SAOC and Cape Town be strong and dont give in to Her. Se only want to see the Games in Morocco not South Africa.

Cape Town, South Africa 2020 or 2024.

*MY BELOVED SOUTH AFRICA DON'T GIVE IN TO HER. BE STRONG. DON'T GIVE UP WITH THE DREAM.*


----------



## Trelawny

Alphaville said:


> I'd be happy with either South Africa (Durban or CT) or Turkey (Istanbul) for 2020.
> 
> I just hope to god South Africa doesn't put forward Johannesburg. That city just looks revolting.
> 
> Cape Town and Durban look amazing. I wonder if Rio having 2016 could effect the bid in any way? Maybe two Olympics in the southern hemisphere in a row could be see as too charitable by Lausanne?


Johannesburg isn't that bad. It won't bid anyway because of altitude problems. 
Durban And Joburg both have the same inner city problems anyway.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Ive been looking at Johannesburg, Durban and Cape Town for the last 5 mounths.
Cape Town will get the Games good place it would be cheep as well.
The only things that they will need to build is the Olympic Staidum and Handball Areana and the Athletes and Meadia village and Brodcast centre it would be cheep and dosent make the South African income becouse the high coast of the Games.


----------



## Axelferis

Im my opinion city like Cape town must not bid for this summer edition!


only for the simple reason that it will be winter during august and athlets will suffer of those conditions! it would be sad to not see records etc....

The level of playing at the last world cup was so awful that i can't imagine such a disaster


----------



## RobH

Far, far better than the extreme heat of Athens or Beijing. The relativley cool winter temperatures in South Africa ought to be good.

Teams didn't tire in South Africa as they did in the heat of previous world cups. This could, I suppose, partially explain why defensive tactics won out and why the football was rubbish. But for athletes and world records surely not wilting in the heat is a good thing rather than a bad thing?


----------



## Mo Rush

Axelferis said:


> Im my opinion city like Cape town must not bid for this summer edition!
> 
> 
> only for the simple reason that it will be winter during august and athlets will suffer of those conditions! it would be sad to not see records etc....
> 
> The level of playing at the last world cup was so awful that i can't imagine such a disaster


22C degrees in Cape Town today. No wind, no cold air tonight. More like summer.

18C Saturday and Sunday

This was Germany Argentina in the heart of winter!

Enjoy the rest of the "winter" images. 

http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/Newsandmedia/Pages/Eventsimagegallery.aspx










These people were suffering in the conditions:
http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/Newsandmedia/PublishingImages/FIFAFF_28_June_a.jpg

http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/Newsandmedia/PublishingImages/FIFAFan_Fest_22Jun_Bruce_a.jpg


----------



## antriksh_sfo

emrearas said:


> *Africa Unlikely To Host Olympics For 20 Years - IOC Official
> *
> Nawal El Moutawakel, head of the International Olympic Committee's coordinating commission for Rio 2016 who also chaired the coordinating commission for London 2012, told Reuters that Africa is unlikely to host the Olympics for at least 20 years despite the success of the soccer World Cup in South Africa.
> El Moutawakel said, "there is a huge amount of work to be done besides political desire, hence the experts' view that any realistic chance for (hosting the) Olympics in Africa is between 2030 and 2040.
> 
> "I have read studies by some universities specializing in the Olympics who gave Africa between 2030 and 2040 to host the Games and that is a very realistic chance because Olympics is a different ball game", she said.
> 
> She added, "I know South Africa did a wonderful job with the FIFA World Cup, right from the airport, going into the Johannesburg city and suburbs in wide, smooth roads, to world class hotels and wonderful facilities in all cities.
> 
> "But soccer World Cup is one sport in nine cities, with 64 matches played by 32 countries in one month. Olympics is 26 sports in one city played by 10,500 athletes in three weeks and watched by billions around the world. Let us face it. Africa has many unique problems and other priorities to handle at the moment. So I think those studies are not off the mark", she said.
> 
> Africa is out from the game... so new players on the field...





RobH said:


> These words come from a very senior African IOC member; not an English tabloid newspaper. These words are undoubtedly a blow to Africa's hopes whichever way you look at them. Not a fatal blow by any means, but her words should be taken seriously if a South African city is to persue a bid for 2020.


+1
Well, The wise ones are speaking the truth.
As said, Summer Games are not served on a rotational platter.


----------



## geoone

What 'wise' ones.

It's just *one* Moroccan member (in an elite club of 100+ members) who's speaking 'her' opinion on the matter for whatever her reasons. 

And if the Olympics weren't 'served on a rotational platter', then why is it that NO continent has hosted consecutive 'Summer' Olympics since 1952. And one of the main reasons why Rio had a major advantage over it's 2016 rivals. Continental rotation obviously plays an unofficial role in the votes.


----------



## Axelferis

Mo Rush said:


> 22C degrees in Cape Town today. No wind, no cold air tonight. More like summer.
> 
> 18C Saturday and Sunday
> 
> This was Germany Argentina in the heart of winter!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the "winter" images.
> 
> http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/Newsandmedia/Pages/Eventsimagegallery.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people were suffering in the conditions:
> http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/Newsandmedia/PublishingImages/FIFAFF_28_June_a.jpg
> 
> http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/Newsandmedia/PublishingImages/FIFAFan_Fest_22Jun_Bruce_a.jpg


mo rush-> Fifa world cup was WONDERFUL!!! the organisation was very very good and proud for you for the fnal ceremony! it gave a very positive image of Africa 

Germany vs Argentina is the unique match i was able to be excited for !! :cheers:


But the olympic outdoor competition like 100m need more 20° to be good! and your night in August are cold! i remember all the matches the evening at cape town (france, italy, england...) were played in winter conditions(freeze,wind,rain)!

This is not acceptable for a 100,200 1000m track :bash:


----------



## Mo Rush

Axelferis said:


> mo rush-> Fifa world cup was WONDERFUL!!! the organisation was very very good and proud for you for the fnal ceremony! it gave a very positive image of Africa
> 
> Germany vs Argentina is the unique match i was able to be excited for !! :cheers:
> 
> 
> But the olympic outdoor competition like 100m need more 20° to be good! and your night in August are cold! i remember all the matches the evening at cape town (france, italy, england...) were played in winter conditions(freeze,wind,rain)!
> 
> This is not acceptable for a 100,200 1000m track :bash:


I can't remember freezing at any CT match. We're talking Mediterranean climate not European winter.

Cape Town like Sydney would host in September.


----------



## EduardSA

^^ Ya I don't know why people are fretting about the weather if the games will be in September. And even if they were in August, temperatures still average in 20 degrees during that month.


----------



## emrearas

geoone said:


> What 'wise' ones.
> 
> It's just *one* Moroccan member (in an elite club of 100+ members) who's speaking 'her' opinion on the matter for whatever her reasons.
> 
> And if the Olympics weren't 'served on a rotational platter', then why is it that NO continent has hosted consecutive 'Summer' Olympics since 1952. And one of the main reasons why Rio had a major advantage over it's 2016 rivals. Continental rotation obviously plays an unofficial role in the votes.


there is st important she is saying what u missed... Africa is not Europe even South America....the continent could host this event somehow but not ready yet.. and its not like fifa. nearly 30 sports 20 000 athletes + 30 000 sportmen and press and plus these a huge supporters from all around the world. its not like fifa final matches just one day 1 match.... could cape town make it? please be honest .. i dont think so... how many hotel beds are there in cape town now? can the city host min 300 000 people at the same time just for 3 weeks? Athens, rio, barcelona all major touristic destinations and didnt had problem like this.... like istanbul, madrid and other candidates wont face it too.
i really like to see the olympics in africa but im not sure it will be in 2020.


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> tcan the city host min 300 000 people at the same time just for 3 weeks? 2020.


why could it not in 2020?

You speak as if Istanbul is currently prepared for this. Based on the 2008 and 2012 evaluation, it was quite far off the mark.

Based on the concept on offer in Istanbul I'd even go as far as saying that a Durban or Cape Town compact concept without congestion offers a significantly lower risk to Games operations/logistics than even Rio or Istanbul.

If I'm not mistaken it was not all smooth sailing when Istanbul hosted 1 match for the CL final....

You can't use criteria like "hotel beds" and then go and mention Rio and Barcelona. Do you know how few rooms Barcelona had in 1992. Rio has to build villages with 25,000 rooms just to meet the 40,000 rooms IOC requirement.

It only offered 13,000 guaranteed hotel rooms in the 3-5 star category of the 40,000 required.
Provision of these housing developments provide Rio and Cape Town with a significant housing legacy.

Cape Town welcomes 1.7 million visitors annually which I assume is far less than Istanbul, but there is no reason why could not by 2020 host.


----------



## emrearas

Mo Rush said:


> why could it not in 2020?
> 
> You speak as if Istanbul is currently prepared for this. Based on the 2008 and 2012 evaluation, it was quite far off the mark.
> 
> Based on the concept on offer in Istanbul I'd even go as far as saying that a Durban or Cape Town compact concept without congestion offers a significantly lower risk to Games operations/logistics than even Rio or Istanbul.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken it was not all smooth sailing when Istanbul hosted 1 match for the CL final....
> 
> You can't use criteria like "hotel beds" and then go and mention Rio and Barcelona. Do you know how few rooms Barcelona had in 1992. Rio has to build villages with 25,000 rooms just to meet the 40,000 rooms IOC requirement.
> 
> It only offered 13,000 guaranteed hotel rooms in the 3-5 star category of the 40,000 required.
> Provision of these housing developments provide Rio and Cape Town with a significant housing legacy.
> 
> Cape Town welcomes 1.7 million visitors annually which I assume is far less than Istanbul, but there is no reason why could not by 2020 host.


mate. istanbul had 8 million visitors last year. athens and barcelona also touristic destinations from 80s. i mean is there so much bed capacity for now in cape town. hotel investments are nnot goverment investments and a hotel costs about 100 million dollars just had max. 100 rooms and 200 beds.

im not against cape town just asking u is the city ready for that huge tourist bang....? and it was 90s we are talkking about 2020 here..


----------



## Alphaville

emrearas said:


> honey istanbul had 8 million visitors last year. athens and barcelona also touristic destinations till 80s. i mean is there so much bed capacity for now in cape town. hotel investments are nnot goverment investments and a hotel costs about 100 million dollars just had max. 100 rooms and 200 beds.
> 
> im not against cape town just asking u is the city ready for that huge tourist bang....?


There is still a decade until the event - and the city was a focal point of the world cup. Cape Town will be ready by 2020. There is seven years of preparation for things such as hotel accom.


----------



## CPHbane

Matthew Lowry said:


> Rome I think that they will get the 2024 Games becouse Munich 2018.
> 
> Cape Town Mayor said CT isnet ready for the 2020 Olympics . Even though the IOC want CT to bid and Great Sports city.
> SA got so Many issuse such as Crime, Poverty and HIV. SA is no Brazil SA dosent have a fast growing Ecomany. while Brazil Has.
> 
> My Vote go Back to Tokyo
> so
> 
> Cape Town 9
> Istanbul 7
> Madrid 7
> Rome 7
> Tokyo 7
> Toronto 4



Again, if Pyeongchang win WOG 2018, then you probably should go back again to Cape town:lol:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

CPHbane said:


> Again, if Pyeongchang win WOG 2018, then you probably should go back again to Cape town:lol:



Um No Pyeongchang wont win Munich wwill munichn olympics will cost less then 2 billion the obnly thing that they will have to do is an ice hockey arean


----------



## RobH

toroloco said:


> are those like the selected final cities?
> beacuse if it is, i am really sorry i would have love monterreyy having those games.


It's certainly not the final list of applicant cities. We won't know that for at least another year. This poll is ridiculously premature, and Matthew is taking the Michael when he pretends to know who will shortlist and who the IOC prefers. Nobody knows as this stage, especially given that we don't yet know who will win 2018.

That said, Monterrey, putting aside technical hurdles, would not be chosen right after Rio 2016. We can argue all day about whether Mexico is on the same continent as Rio, but that's beside the point.


----------



## swifty78

Some expert tips from Matthew I see


----------



## Matthew Lowry

RobH said:


> It's certainly not the final list of applicant cities. We won't know that for at least another year. This poll is ridiculously premature, and Matthew is taking the Michael when he pretends to know who will shortlist and who the IOC prefers. Nobody knows as this stage, especially given that we don't yet know who will win 2018.
> 
> That said, Monterrey, putting aside technical hurdles, would not be chosen right after Rio 2016. We can argue all day about whether Mexico is on the same continent as Rio, but that's beside the point.


Munich will win for sure the Winter olympics haved moved away from Small towns.
Calgary 660,000
Albertville 19,000
Lillehammer 23,000
Nagano 340,000
Salt Lake City 1.1 million
Turino 1 million
Vancouver-Whistler 3million
Sochi right now 400,000 and sochi was the biggest city that bidderd
Munich 2.5 Million

Turkey have still got a long way to go for the Games.

I had a metting with the cape town mayor he said CT isent readly for the Olympics. Cape Town will be the 1st african city will get the olympics. CT have still got lots of work to do and from 1997 to now things have changes but not that much. CT has now got the biggest Township in the whole of SA.
for the 41st time SA is no Brazil it will never be a superpower. in fact 51% of the people live in poverty and 7 million got HIV.
Cape Town is a great Sports city. but still needs to do lots more work on the city.
in fact im putting back CT.


----------



## RobH

> I had a metting with the cape town mayor he said CT isent readly for the Olympics.


How is he these days? Send him my regards next time you see him.


----------



## CPHbane

RobH said:


> How is he these days? Send him my regards next time you see him.


A female major or male? :cheers:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

RobH said:


> How is he these days? Send him my regards next time you see him.


How do you know the Mayor of Cape Town


----------



## Mo Rush

*Forumers*

*I repeat. 


Political discussions and replies to political discussions of a sensitive nature will result in instant infractions.

There have been many warnings. It is unnecessary for forumers who contribute positively to be receiving infractions.

I repeat. Political topics and discussions of a sensitive nature are strongly discouraged.

If you note posts that are of a political or sensitive nature, report them.

1. Via a PM to a moderator
2. Via the "report post"button in the bottom left corner of the post
3. Via the "Info to moderators" thread.

Thanks.*


----------



## swifty78

Just ban the useless troll Mo!!!


----------



## Matthew Lowry

It very Close right now. Remember i went back to Tokyo so

Votes
Leading
Cape Town 10
Madrid 10
Istanbul 9
Rome 9
Tokyo 8
Toronto 4


----------



## swifty78

^^ whatever


----------



## emrearas

Cape Town 
Istanbul 
Madrid
Rome 
Tokyo
Toronto

*Cape Town
*









South Africa 
Area Total	2,454.72 km2 
Population Total	3,497,097
Major Air Ports : Cape Town Int. Airport Cape Town International Airport 7.8 million passengers in 2009
GDP: 103 billion USD (Ranked 62 th) 
2020 GDP: 121 Billion USD ( R. 70th)
railway system:...? ( better u help me find this data)
Metro system: ? ( " " )
Hotel bed number : 60,000 beds
Int. visits / tourist : 1.8 million 2008

*ISTANBUL*










Turkey
Area Total	5,343 km² km2 
Population Total	12,915,158
Major Air Ports : Ataturk Airport ;29,812,888 passengers
Sabiha Gokcen;4,358,710
GDP: 182 billion USD (Ranked 34 th) 
2020 GDP: 287 Billion USD ( R. 26th)
railway system:...74 km
Metro system: 64 km
Hotel bed number : 110.000 beds
Int. visits / tourist : 7.5 million 2008

MADRID










SPAIN
Area Total	607 km2 
Population Total	3,255,944
Major Air Ports : Barajas, 48 million passangers
GDP: 230 billion USD (Ranked 26 th) 
2020 GDP: 299 Billion USD ( R. 25th)
railway system: ? km
Metro system: 283 km
Hotel bed number : ? beds
Int. visits / tourist : 3.4 million 2008


ufff i get bored it takes too much time to get these datas ... every citizen makes its own please so we can at least compare the cities:S


----------



## Matthew Lowry

emrearas said:


> Cape Town
> Istanbul
> Madrid
> Rome
> Tokyo
> Toronto
> 
> MADRID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPAIN
> Area Total	607 km2
> Population Total	3,255,944
> Major Air Ports : Barajas, 48 million passangers
> GDP: 230 billion USD (Ranked 26 th)
> 2020 GDP: 299 Billion USD ( R. 25th)
> railway system: ? km
> Metro system: 283 km
> Hotel bed number : ? beds
> Int. visits / tourist : 3.4 million 2008
> 
> 
> ufff i get bored it takes too much time to get these datas ... every citizen makes its own please so we can at least compare the cities:S


I dont know ho many bed they have but number of hotel rooms 67,000


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> Cape Town
> Istanbul
> Madrid
> Rome
> Tokyo
> Toronto
> 
> *Cape Town
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa
> Area Total 2,454.72 km2
> Population Total 3,497,097
> Major Air Ports : Cape Town Int. Airport Cape Town International Airport 7.8 million passengers in 2009
> GDP: 103 billion USD (Ranked 62 th)
> 2020 GDP: 121 Billion USD ( R. 70th)
> railway system:...? ( better u help me find this data)
> Metro system: ? ( " " )
> Hotel bed number : 60,000 beds
> Int. visits / tourist : 1.8 million 2008


*Rail: 290km

*Rail forms the backbone of the entire metropole’s transport system consisting of 14 service lines and 119 stations connecting Cape Town to neighbouring district municipalities i.e. Cape Winelands District









*
BRT*

Network (Phase 1 under construction)

Website: http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/irt/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## CPHbane

Mo Rush said:


> *Rail: 290km
> 
> *Rail forms the backbone of the entire metropole’s transport system consisting of 14 service lines and 119 stations connecting Cape Town to neighbouring district municipalities i.e. Cape Winelands District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BRT*
> 
> Network (Phase 1 under construction)
> 
> Website: http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/irt/Pages/default.aspx


Actually few foreigners try public transportation in Cape Town. I took Goldern arrow bus to hout bay and a garden(for´get the name). when i got off the bus ,there was only me........

The same applies for some rail........


----------



## emrearas

Mo Rush said:


> *Rail: 290km
> *


*


inside the city area or in tthe province?*


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> inside the city area or in tthe province?


city.


----------



## Mo Rush

Mo Rush said:


> *Rail: 290km
> 
> *Rail forms the backbone of the entire metropole’s transport system consisting of 14 service lines and 119 stations connecting Cape Town to neighbouring district municipalities i.e. Cape Winelands District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BRT*
> 
> Network (Phase 1 under construction)
> 
> Website: http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/irt/Pages/default.aspx


*Road*

The City has a well developed road network essentially developed radially around the CBD. The two main freeways, the N1 and N2 run from the CBD in a north-east and south-east direction respectively. 

Four other freeways, the M3, M5, N7/Vanguard Drive and the R300 act as link roads and primarily run in a north-south direction. 

The R27 (Marine drive) along the Atlantic coast is becoming
an important and heavily used road as it links the CBD with the rapidly growing Table View area. 
*
The current major road network in the City covers approximately 10 000 kilometres.*
*
Rail*

As with the road network, Cape Town has a well developed and structured rail network also developed to fan out radially from the CBD in an extensive system that provides good penetration of the entire Metropolitan area except the Milnerton area to the north of the CBD and the Durbanville corridor north of Bellville. 

The rail network covers approximately 290 kilometres with 118 stations of which 33 are owned by Spoornet and 97 stations are within the City of Cape municipal area (CPTR, 2005). 

The lines radiate from Cape Town station to the South (Simon’s Town and Cape Flats lines), Southeast (Kapteinsklip and Khayelitsha lines) and East (Bellville, Monte Vista, Wellington, Strand and Stellenbosch lines).

Map


----------



## ...aditya...

Cape Town's international airport will need a major expansion if the city aspires to bid for Olympics.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Theirs just some countrys that their captile will be the only host for the Games.

I love Russia and Russian Cultura.

Moscow will host the Games in Russia.
St Petersburg no way.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

yes
moscow is more favourite than st petersburg but st.petersburg is the second city in Russia


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Moscow will host the next Summer Olympics in Russia


----------



## dacrio

turkey will host euro2020.
not olympics


----------



## swifty78

Matthew you are telling tales again.... Meeting with the IOC? Pmsl yeah right keep dreaming sunshine


----------



## T74

Matthew Lowry said:


> I think their will only be 6 new Countrys will host the winter Olympics in my life time they are.
> China, Kazakhstan, Australia, Chile, Sweden and Spain.


Australia cannot guarantee an okay ski season these days, and that is with the snow machines running

surely one KPI the IOC would be looking for is the ability to guarantee snow - especially after the issues with Vancouver this year

IMO Australia will never host a winter games on the basis of our inability to guarantee the required climatic conditions


----------



## coth

Isn't Hobart has some snowy hills around?


----------



## T74

coth said:


> Isn't Hobart has some snowy hills around?


:lol: yeah thats about the best we can muster - some slush :banana:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

coth said:


> Isn't Hobart has some snowy hills around?


Yes but they are not higher enonth.

Canberra City was planning to bid for the 2022 Winter Olympics.
But the AOC said they are looking at Brisbane to get the next Games in Australia. But after Brisbane becouse the winter movement in Australia is growing we are seeding more Atheltes geeting more medles. The Australian Goverment is now puttting more money on winter Sports ans Some day in the 2040s we will host the winter Olympics.
The only place in Australia that can hav those Games is Canberra -Thredbo.


----------



## T74

Matthew Lowry said:


> Yes but they are not higher enonth.
> 
> Canberra City was planning to bid for the 2022 Winter Olympics.
> But the AOC said they are looking at Brisbane to get the next Games in Australia. But after Brisbane becouse the winter movement in Australia is growing we are seeding more Atheltes geeting more medles. The Australian Goverment is now puttting more money on winter Sports ans Some day in the 2040s we will host the winter Olympics.
> The only place in Australia that can hav those Games is Canberra -Thredbo.


even thredbo has had sucky seasons recently - you cannot have a WOG on slush


----------



## swifty78

Oh Matthew thank you for the private mail from via Singapore, as I said in my reply, until you start giving us proof of your life especially photograpic proof then **** OFF WITH YA TROLLING, and with Brisbane hosting an Olympics, well its possible but not before Melbourne making an almighty challenge first.


----------



## hkskyline

Here's a blast from the past - back in 2005 the Koreans thought of a joint bid :

*Busan ready to host Olympics, mayor says*
16 November 2005
The Korea Herald

BUSAN - Busan will bid for the 2020 Olympics on the back of the successful hosting of this year's Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit forum and supported by infrastructure and experience accumulated over the years, Busan City Mayor Hur Nam-sik said.

"Busan is the best next city to host the Olympics," said Hur in an interview with The Korea Herald.

Busan, mainly known to the world as a lively and industrious port city, is not new to hosting large international events including the Asian Games in 2002 from September to October.

It is also the venue for the annual Pusan International Film Festival that gathered tens of thousands of celebrities, movie executives and public viewers across the world.

A successful hosting of this week's APEC summit forum will by far be the largest international event, giving Busan a chance to gain significance in the international community, the mayor said.

This will be such a significant event for Busan and Korea that the government might also seek to co-host it with North Korea should the circumstances allow, Hur said.

"I have the passion and intention to co-host the Olympics with North Korea in principle, but of course we would need to consider the circumstances and progress of the inter-Korean relationship," he said.

In order to bid for the hosting of the Olympics, a city must pass through the approval of the main government by 2009, and submit the name to the International Olympics Committee by 2011.

Although there were several domestic scandals involving Korean IOC members such as former Doosan Chairman Park Yong-sung who recently stepped down from his post due to an embezzlement allegation, Hur said the fervor from the bidding city would be the key factor determining the winner.

Speaking with as much enthusiasm, Hur said Busan was the hub city for logistics in the Northeast Asian region, and the world's fifth largest container port dealing with 73 percent of all containers coming in and out of Korea.

Busan port is also mapped on the world's main trunk route, with service networks spreading to China and Japan among others.

Along with the energetic logistics performances, Busan was recently appointed as one of the four main cities to attract international dialogues along with Seoul, Daegu and Seoguipo of Jeju Island.

"When the IOC members came to attend the 2002 Busan Asian Games, many of them were so impressed by the city they said that Busan was ready enough to host the Olympics," Hur said.

Although hosting such international events require vast and sometimes inconvenient participation from the citizens, the mayor said he was sure it was an investment enough to pull Busan forward.

Hur, 56, who became the mayor last June on the ticket of the main opposition Grand National Party, has spent his entire career working in the Busan Metropolitan City and was in charge of preparing for the 2002 Busan Asian Games.

To a question whether he would consider re-running for the mayorship next year, Hur said he would do whatever the citizens believed was the right choice.

Hur added that by hosting APEC, the city saw the production output reach some 400 billion to 500 billion won and created some 10,000 new job posts.

It also showcased that Busan was an apt place to host the large international event in addition to showing the CEOs from around the world Busan's port, free economic zone, harbor logistics and other information technology capacities, Hur said.


----------



## RobH

Wow


----------



## emrearas

Busan and Tokyo...... hmmm one of them will eliminate at first if they get in short list


----------



## antriksh_sfo

antriksh_sfo said:


> I shall try post those by August once the official pics are released of the various projects being completed......
> A gist..... if Delhi does bid
> Main/athletics Stadium : JL Nehru Stadium 65K
> Aquatic Complex : SPM Complex Indoor 6K
> *New Constructions: They may even propose a new bigger Aquatic complex.*
> Otherwise can follow what Barcelona & Athens did.
> Hockey : National Stadium 20 K (3 Astro Turfs)
> *Football : New Stadium - Construction under FIFA auspices from 2011.* Few more across the country for prelims.
> Volleyball/Basketball : Indira Gandhi Indoor Stadium with sound proof separation screen 10K in either half with such a configuration.
> Prelims Volleyball : NOIDA Indoor Stadium to be completed by 2014 - >5K
> Prelims Basketball : IGI II Indoor Hall - 7K
> 
> Handball Prelims/Rhythmic Gymanstics: Thygaraja Indoor Stadium - >5K for Summer OG
> *Gymnastics/Handball Knockout: Refurbished/New Indoor Hall at Pragati Maidan Exhibiton Centre - >14K*
> Wrestling/Judo/Taekwondo : Refurbished Pragati Exhibition Centre Indoor Halls - 5K Capacity
> 
> Weightlifting : JLN Indoor Weightlifting Hall - 2.5K
> Badminton : Siri Fort Indoor Stadium - 5K for Summer OG
> Boxing : Yamuna Indoor Stadium - 6K for Summer OG
> Fencing : Talkatora Stadium >4K for Summer OG
> *Table Tennis : New Indoor Hall with temporary capacity of 5K*
> 
> Cycling : IGI velodrome 4K
> Shooting : Karni Singh Ranges
> Archery : India Gate Central Vista
> *Equestrian : Refurbished Karnail Singh Stadium - 20K*
> Lawn Tennis : DLTA Complex, II Court 5K ready, centre Court >10K to be built.
> 
> Golf : NOIDA Golf Course - European PGA Indian Open Host
> Rugby : Feroz Shah Kotla/Delhi University Stadium
> 
> *Temporary Venues*
> *Canoeing/Kayaking : Yamuna River, Delhi Temporary venue.
> Sailing : Goa Beach
> Beach Volleyball : Temporary Venue Delhi/Goa
> Triathlon : Delhi Yamuna Banks or Goa Temporary venue
> Modern Pentathlon : Delhi outskirts*
> 
> *In addition, 100K Cricket stadium at F1 Track is coming up near to CWG Village, to be complete by 2014 irrepsective of the Olympic Games.
> Delhi can do what Rio did, Maracana Cermonies/Football and Joao Havelange for Athletics. Similarly, the new Cricket stadium for ceremonies and JL Nehru stadium for Athletics can be used.
> So effectively a maximum of 4 new stadia need to be constructed.*
> 
> In addition there are 3 Synthetic tracks, 2 Football grounds, 1 with 6K at Shivaji stadium astrotuf for Hockey turf, 2 Rugby grounds, 4 indoor Halls etc... as practice venues already for CWG.
> The Colleges/Universities in Delhi can be used for furthering up the practice infrastructure.
> The completed/existing project pics shall be posted later.
> 
> Other infrastructure Delhi has more than 25K rooms within *50K radius*.


As stated in the earlier post, here are the official pix courtesy SSC India posts:
*Main/Athletic Stadium: Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium* Capacity 60,500 and can be increased to 65K

Courtesy: NDTV

















*Aquatic Complex: SPM Aquatic Complex*, 6K. This can be restructure to accomodate a minimum of 9K permanent seats or May be they will go for a new bigger complex for Summer Games or go the Athens way.









Courtesy: Getty Images









*Hockey: Dhyan Chand National Stadium* 20K with 3 pitches.









National Stadium is a heritage Structure in Indian Presidential Palace precincts, the outside view of the same.
Hence the retractable floodlight towers are place inside the stadium.









*Football Stadium: Under construction NOIDA Cricket Stadium* with 100K capacity can be used for Football and if permissible for Ceremonies/Athletics.
Final shape by 2014/2015 wrapped in Indian Tri Colour









First Phase: 50K by 2011








Additional FIFA Football stadium whose construction begins in 2011 renders not yet available.

*Indoor Stadia: 
1. Indira Gandhi Indoor Stadium*: 17,800 capacity in Sound proof separation mode can be increased to >21,000 for Volleyball & Basketball.
Courtesy: Getty Images









*2. K D Jadhav Stadium:* 7,000 Capacity









*3. Thyagaraj Stadium:* 5,000 Capacity. The entire roof is a solar panel and supplies Power back to the Delhi grid after its own consumption.









*4. Yamuna Indoor Stadium:* 7,000 Capacity








The final pictures with panamoric completed view shall be avaialble this month end.

*5. Siri Fort Indoor Stadium:* 5,000 Capacity. Even has Indoor Squash Complex with Centre Court of 3.5K capacity.









*6. CWG Indoor Auditorium:* 2500 Capacity
There are 2 more indoor auditoria with btwn 2.5K to 3K cpacity in Delhi along with a bunch of smaller auditoria with capacities ranges uptil 2K.









*7. Indoor Exhibition Centre: Pragati Maidan*
Courtesy: India Trade Fair
















The Pragati Maidan Indoor Exhibition Complex(refurbished for 2020) has 18 Halls of which atleast 3 Halls with seating capability of 4K (6K after refurbishment) each for indoor events and can even be the Media Centre.
In addition a new Exhibition cum Convention Centre is coming up by 2015 with telescopic seating capacity of 12K.

*8. Cycling Veldrome: Indira Gandhi Cycling Velodrome* 4K capacity









*9. Talkatora Indoor Stadium with 3.5K Capacity, 10. New (upcoming by 2014) NOIDA Indoor Stadium with 6K capacity *can also be used.

Next Post shall include the remaining already available Infrastructure (both Sporting & General) at Delhi for the Summer Games.


----------



## 863552

Wow, I'm starting to think Delhi are big contenders.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

hkskyline said:


> Here's a blast from the past - back in 2005 the Koreans thought of a joint bid :
> 
> *Busan ready to host Olympics, mayor says*
> 16 November 2005
> The Korea Herald
> 
> BUSAN - Busan will bid for the 2020 Olympics on the back of the successful hosting of this year's Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit forum and supported by infrastructure and experience accumulated over the years, Busan City Mayor Hur Nam-sik said.
> 
> "Busan is the best next city to host the Olympics," said Hur in an interview with The Korea Herald.
> 
> Busan, mainly known to the world as a lively and industrious port city, is not new to hosting large international events including the Asian Games in 2002 from September to October.
> 
> It is also the venue for the annual Pusan International Film Festival that gathered tens of thousands of celebrities, movie executives and public viewers across the world.
> 
> A successful hosting of this week's APEC summit forum will by far be the largest international event, giving Busan a chance to gain significance in the international community, the mayor said.
> 
> This will be such a significant event for Busan and Korea that the government might also seek to co-host it with North Korea should the circumstances allow, Hur said.
> 
> "I have the passion and intention to co-host the Olympics with North Korea in principle, but of course we would need to consider the circumstances and progress of the inter-Korean relationship," he said.
> 
> In order to bid for the hosting of the Olympics, a city must pass through the approval of the main government by 2009, and submit the name to the International Olympics Committee by 2011.
> 
> Although there were several domestic scandals involving Korean IOC members such as former Doosan Chairman Park Yong-sung who recently stepped down from his post due to an embezzlement allegation, Hur said the fervor from the bidding city would be the key factor determining the winner.
> 
> Speaking with as much enthusiasm, Hur said Busan was the hub city for logistics in the Northeast Asian region, and the world's fifth largest container port dealing with 73 percent of all containers coming in and out of Korea.
> 
> Busan port is also mapped on the world's main trunk route, with service networks spreading to China and Japan among others.
> 
> Along with the energetic logistics performances, Busan was recently appointed as one of the four main cities to attract international dialogues along with Seoul, Daegu and Seoguipo of Jeju Island.
> 
> "When the IOC members came to attend the 2002 Busan Asian Games, many of them were so impressed by the city they said that Busan was ready enough to host the Olympics," Hur said.
> 
> Although hosting such international events require vast and sometimes inconvenient participation from the citizens, the mayor said he was sure it was an investment enough to pull Busan forward.
> 
> Hur, 56, who became the mayor last June on the ticket of the main opposition Grand National Party, has spent his entire career working in the Busan Metropolitan City and was in charge of preparing for the 2002 Busan Asian Games.
> 
> To a question whether he would consider re-running for the mayorship next year, Hur said he would do whatever the citizens believed was the right choice.
> 
> Hur added that by hosting APEC, the city saw the production output reach some 400 billion to 500 billion won and created some 10,000 new job posts.
> 
> It also showcased that Busan was an apt place to host the large international event in addition to showing the CEOs from around the world Busan's port, free economic zone, harbor logistics and other information technology capacities, Hur said.


Been to Busan Boring City. Busan need to get the tourist and must not get bored like ME.

With India of hosting the games you only get 5 million internatinal vistits every year.
The Earlyst tha you will get the Games is 2060. India stillgot lots of things to do. 
In 1991 India has become one of the fastest growing major economies in the world. however, it still suffers from poverty, illiteracy, corruption, disease, and malnutrition. + in the cities severe pulltion.
India now have 1.1 billion people by 2050 you will have 1.65 billion.

Don't get me worng i love indian cultrual and food. i got some Indian friends.
After Tokyo my forcast in 2020 their will be 2 more games in Asia in Bangkok and Dubai then the Games will go to India.

India still got lots more work to do.

Cape Town, South Africa will be ready to Host the Games by 2024.

Mo Rush we got the Sports and Tourism Infrastructure.
and by 2018 we will have great Train and Roads Infrastructure.
But we and I becouse im a City Planner. 

Mo Rush you know the Township problem we have. All the people living in those townships must have jobs by Dec 2015 or they have to go back in the country side.

That will mean the builders must build about a 1 million new homes in 4 years it cant happen. So thats why i said CT will be ready by 2024 to host the Games.

Cape Town will have a great Airport by 2020.

In a whole Cape Town will be ready by 2024 to get the Games.


----------



## 863552

^

Shut up!

If we went by your theories China, Brazil & Almost every country would never be able to hold an Olympics. Please do us all a favour and leave this forum, you bring nothing to it but utter boring & useless pain. The day you grow up will be the day when pigs fly.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Solopop said:


> ^
> 
> Shut up!
> 
> If we went by your theories China, Brazil & Almost every country would never be able to hold an Olympics. Please do us all a favour and leave this forum, you bring nothing to it but utter boring & useless pain. The day you grow up will be the day when pigs fly.


China and Brazil is far better then India.

China and Brazil have one of the Fast Growning GDP in the World

In 2010
China got $5,364.869 US. with 1.3 billion people. Per cap $4,000
Brazil got $1,910.495 US. with 193 million people. Per cap $9,885
India got $1,367.216 US. with 1.1 billion people. Per Cap $1,124

in 2015
China forecast $9,436.837 US. Per cap $6,861
Brazil forecast $2,592.781 US. Per cap $12,996	
India forecast $2,185.199 US. Per cap $1,681


----------



## ...aditya...

Matthew Lowry said:


> In 2010
> China got* $5,364.869 US*. with 1.3 billion people. Per cap $4,000
> Brazil got *$1,910.495 US.* with 193 million people. Per cap $9,885
> India got *$1,367.216 US*. with 1.1 billion people. Per Cap $1,124
> 
> in 2015
> China forecast *$9,436.837 US*. Per cap $6,861
> Brazil forecast* $2,592.781 US*. Per cap $12,996
> India forecast* $2,185.199 US*. Per cap $1,681


What are these?


----------



## RobH

> Dear Mr. Lowry
> 
> For your knowledge, India is the second fastest developing nation in the world, second only to China. Even in recession our growth rate was 6.5% and was above 8% in the quarter ended March 2010. It is the 10th largest economy in the world currently and slated to become 5th largest by 2020.
> 
> In contrary to your view, poverty is not the sole indicator of any country's development and any how, does not prove India's inability to host the Olympic games.


Nor does a huge growth rate prove India's ability to host an Olympic Games (not that you were claiming it does, of course). 

I do think an Indian Olympics will happen in the next 30 years or so. But there needs to be _much_ greater strides in Indian sports outside of cricket, more contacts made within the IOC, a fairly smooth CWG in October, a clean-up at the top to prove to the IOC that the problems that have plaugued the CWGs preparations aren't repeated...and that's before you even start to think about infrastructure.

I think the problems with the CWGs, India's lack of sporting prowess in Olympic disciplines and lack of any real power in the IOC means any bid submitted now is likely to fail. But a long-term plan is likely to succeed, given India's growing prominence in the world.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Mo Rush said:


> License
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rights reserved by M De Vries


I love that ferris well been on it about 6 times.

Mo Rush have you been on their

Lonly Plant ranks Cape Town as the 9th best city to vist. but it wont be ready by 2020. However it would be ready 4 years later in 2024.

Cape Town will get the 2024 or 28 Summer Olympic Games.

Tokyo rang me up im in Singapore.
I am now helping them out of getting the Summer Olympics in 2020.

Tokyo, Japan 2020


----------



## ...aditya...

CPHbane said:


> I hope DEL could get SOG in the future, and of coz it lacks even some basic infrastructure. GOI should invest so much to change the image of India( i love ad "incredible of india") because i have been to india twice in last 3 years, Delhi is still very inferior in infrastructure.....even compared with majority of non-EA capital cities.....


Delhi is a much better city now and a lot of work is still going on. A large part of the city still looks a construction site. Once the constructions are over, it would worth to visit.

As far as expenditure on infrastrusture is concerned, government has already taken step in that direction by committing 70% of the total budget for infrastructure developoment.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

...aditya... said:


> Dear Mr. Lowry
> 
> For your knowledge, India is the second fastest developing nation in the world, second only to China. Even in recession our growth rate was 6.5% and was above 8% in the quarter ended March 2010. It is the 10th largest economy in the world currently and slated to become 5th largest by 2020.
> 
> In contrary to your view, poverty is not the sole indicator of any country's development and any how, does not prove India's inability to host the Olympic games.


India still needs to do lots more work to get the Games. not just Delhi or Mumbai. you need to get about 5 more others cities to get the Games.

The next 3 cities Games in Asia will be in Tokyo 2020. Dubai 2036 Bangkok some time in the 2050s then India 2070s.

I dont see an olympics in India for a anther 60 years.

for the 18th I LOVE INDIA. BUT INDIA STILL GOT SHIT LOADS OF WORK TO DO TO GET THE GAMES.


----------



## CPHbane

RobH said:


> Nor does a huge growth rate prove India's ability to host an Olympic Games (not that you were claiming it does, of course).
> 
> I do think an Indian Olympics will happen in the next 30 years or so. But there needs to be _much_ greater strides in Indian sports outside of cricket, more contacts made within the IOC, a fairly smooth CWG in October, a clean-up at the top to prove to the IOC that the problems that have plaugued the CWGs preparations aren't repeated...and that's before you even start to think about infrastructure.
> 
> I think the problems with the CWGs, India's lack of sporting prowess in Olympic disciplines and lack of any real power in the IOC means any bid submitted now is likely to fail. But a long-term plan is likely to succeed, given India's growing prominence in the world.


Why india could not become sport super powerhouse like China?

Besides government factors ,any other reason? I could not believe one country with over 1 billion people got their first OGM in 2008 in recent 30 years.......

And i don't think this is explained by their "solo fervor" of cricket.....


----------



## CPHbane

...aditya... said:


> Delhi is a much better city now and a lot of work is still going on. A large part of the city still looks a construction site. Once the constructions are over, it would worth to visit.
> 
> As far as expenditure on infrastrusture is concerned, government has already taken step in that direction by committing 70% of the total budget for infrastructure developoment.


I should say only New Delhi part is better.....because the area near Delhi railway station is really a mess, paharanj? or even CP


----------



## Matthew Lowry

CPHbane said:


> Why india could not become sport super powerhouse like China?
> 
> Besides government factors ,any other reason? I could not believe one country with over 1 billion people got their first OGM in 2008 in recent 30 years.......
> 
> And i don't think this is explained by their "solo fervor" of cricket.....


Yes i been to india last march in 2009.

All they talk about in sports is Cricket. Cricket this and Cricket that.
Cricket is Boring i only Wacht the Cricket if its 2020 Cricket and if Australia plays.

They need to get into other sports.


----------



## ...aditya...

RobH said:


> Nor does a huge growth rate prove India's ability to host an Olympic Games (not that you were claiming it does, of course).
> 
> I do think an Indian Olympics will happen in the next 30 years or so. But there needs to be _much_ greater strides in Indian sports outside of cricket, more contacts made within the IOC, a fairly smooth CWG in October, a clean-up at the top to prove to the IOC that the problems that have plaugued the CWGs preparations aren't repeated...and that's before you even start to think about infrastructure.
> 
> I think the problems with the CWGs, India's lack of sporting prowess in Olympic disciplines and lack of any real power in the IOC means any bid submitted now is likely to fail. But a long-term plan is likely to succeed, given India's growing prominence in the world.


Ofcourse, a huge growth rate doesn't explain India's ability to host the games. I didn't mention it anyways. The point behind that post was to inform Mr Lowry that India is developing quite fast and chances of any city cannot be outrightly rejected on the basis of prevailing poverty in the respective country.

Keeping in view size and growth of Indian economy, it is surely capable of undertaking big investments and that too, given that future bids will increasingly emphasize on reduced cost of sporting infrastructure and long lasting legacies.


----------



## ...aditya...

CPHbane said:


> I should say only New Delhi part is better.....because the area near Delhi railway station is really a mess, paharanj? or even CP


Both Paharganj and CP are in process of renovation. CP is expected to meet its September deadline and after that it would be a wonderful sight. As far as Paharganj is concerned, the much needed initiative has already been taken. It has been concretised and those shoddy shops have been pulled down.


----------



## Kazurro

For people from Delhi... is sure the Great Noida Stadium will become into a 100.000-seater one? Which one will be the use of a 100.000 seater, IPL?

In wikipedia says it's a 40.000 expandable to 100.000


----------



## ...aditya...

Kazurro said:


> For people from Delhi... is sure the Great Noida Stadium will become into a 100.000-seater one? Which one will be the use of a 100.000 seater, IPL?
> 
> In wikipedia says it's a 40.000 expandable to 100.000


Yes, Greater Noida stadium will have the capacity of 1,00,000. It is to be built in two phases. First phase with 40,000 capacity and in second phase will reach full capacity.


----------



## ANANDPAZARE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Noida_Cricket_Stadium
well the article says the capacity will be gradually increased to 100,000


----------



## Master of Disguise

These are the renders for GN , Delhi stadium


----------



## Master of Disguise

Phase one of the project(U/C) will see this by next year


----------



## RobH

I'll take that as a "no", in answer to my question. Fair enough.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

RobH said:


> I'd be keeping your fingers crossed the CWGs aren't a mess given the photos I've seen and articles I've read about it, rather than inventing persecuation complexes to explain simple software quirks.


Well, as far as the CWG goes, there is has been mismanagement - media/PR wise.
There are negatives in the way finances have been handled.
But I for one was apprehenssive right from beginning considering plans and costs and raising the flag since 2007. Finally, EKS, Australia/CWGF, UK has also been identified as one of the main culprits in the bloated costs and Broadcast deals.
Hoepfully, once a Good Games are delivered with Good Stadia, Transport, accomodation, quality competion, safe/secure management, broadcast...; after the Games the guilty can be addressed for any wrongdoings.


----------



## Kazurro

And is there any thread for Great Noida Stadium?

I like it a lot, congrats Delhi


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*Global Cities Maganizes Ranking*

The list of Global Cities 2010:
Courtesy: http://www.foreignpolicy.com/node/373401
Mumbai/Delhi rank way ahead of Rio De Janiero/Istanbul/Johannesburg/Dubai in terms of GDP.

Excerpts:
_The index aims to measure how much sway a city has over what happens beyond its own borders -- its influence on and integration with global markets, culture, and innovation. To create this year's rankings, we analyzed 65 cities with more than 1 million people across every region of the globe, using definitive sources to tally everything from a city's business activity, human capital, and information exchange to its cultural experience and political engagement. Data ranged from how many Fortune Global 500 company headquarters were in a city to the size of its capital markets and the flow of goods through its airports and ports, as well as factors such as the number of embassies, think tanks, political organizations, and museums. Taken together, a city's performance on this slate of indicators tells us how worldly -- or provincial -- it really is......_

Unfortunately Capetown does not even make it to the top 65.
Melbourne due to the recent Racial slur is not listed either.


----------



## SYG1968

back to Japan at 2020


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*Series 3 of Delhi's Infrastructure preparedness: General Infrastructure*

*Airport: IGI Airport - New Terminal T3 *
Capacity: 34 Million Passengers
Check In Counters: 168 
Aerobridges: 78 aerobridges at 48 contact stands
Parking Bays: 30 parking bays
Connected to City Centre by High Speed Metro Rail Service less than 20 mins
Courtesy: Wikimedia & DIAL Airport
Size: 502,000m2. Eighth largest in the World
# of Runways: 3









































































In addition the Terminal T1D, Cargo terminal, Special VIP Terminal - These have their own services.
Expansion by 2020 with T4 & T5 to 100 million.
Pls visit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347516 for further details.

*Mass Rapid Transit System: Delhi Metro*
Delhi Metro in 2010 runs to 196 Km with a high Speed Service to the Airport.
Only to be extended to >410 Km by 2020.

Present Route:

























Pls visit http://www.delhimetrorail.com/index.htm for further details
This is in addition to the general suburban electric train service running into hundreds of Kms (Few Melbourne Forumers were confused btwn the Metro & the Suburban Rail)

*Dedicated Bus Corridor: Delhi BRTS*
Phase I: Presently 115 Km. 
Phase III: By 2020 310 km.


















The next series shall cover the Heritage & Historical/Modern Structures of Delhi.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Mo Rush said:


> Great Video
> 
> Do you perhaps have a seating plan of the complex? What are the other buildings on the site for? I think I see another aquatics venue to the side.


this is another project

the area have many projects


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Città dello Sport di Tor Vergata , Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Città dello Sport di Tor Vergata , Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Città dello Sport di Tor Vergata , Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Città dello Sport di Tor Vergata , Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Città dello Sport di Tor Vergata , Rome*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Città dello Sport di Tor Vergata , Rome*


----------



## Matthew Lowry

antriksh_sfo said:


> Mathew,
> The whole world is concerned about the aging population of Japan.
> They are the fastest in >65 yr category.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_real_GDP_growth_rate
> Bdrates of Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are concerns in the Japanese economy about the rising retirees in respect to the young ones.
> How can you say Japan is a young nation and u r equating South Africa to Japan?
> Is South Africa also facing aging problem?


What aging got to do with it.

Japan and South Africa the Youth from all around the world gose to thoe placers now.

Eastern Europe no one wants to go their.

Tokyo, Japan 2020


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Rome 2020


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Matthew Lowry said:


> What aging got to do with it.
> 
> Japan and South Africa the Youth from all around the world gose to thoe placers now.
> 
> Eastern Europe no one wants to go their.
> 
> Tokyo, Japan 2020


everyone wants to go to italy


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Mo Rush said:


> Calatrava's roof was not built on top of the stadium. *It was simply rolled into place*. Great engineering but not exactly a major task.


You're kidding me right? Simply rolled? Do you know that this was considered a massive engineering feat by engineers around the world? 

Listen, those of us that know you long enough know your hate for the Athens 2004 Games. Whatever. Get over it.

If you only knew the sheer size, weight and miniscule margin for error involved in this project you would re-think your misinformed statement.

For those that appreciate engineering of mega-structures, here is a video of Calatrava's roof being transferred into place for the 2004 Olympics in Athens, Greece. Magnificent, indeed:


----------



## ...aditya...

Italiano pellicano, do you have any information about the main stadium that Rome is going to in its bid? Any renders of it?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great video


----------



## Mr.Underground

...aditya... said:


> Italiano pellicano, do you have any information about the main stadium that Rome is going to in its bid? Any renders of it?


The main stadium is "Stadio Olimpico"










For further info read the link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadio_Olimpico


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Mo Rush said:


> Calatrava's roof was not built on top of the stadium. It was simply rolled into place. Great engineering but not exactly a major task.





Mr.Underground said:


> The main stadium is "Stadio Olimpico"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For further info read the link:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadio_Olimpico


Cmon Mo.. is an expert in roof design.:lol:

Going by the fact that it was built more than 20 yrs ago is a remarkable effort.(though completed just in time for Italia '90 Kick Off).
This cable truss suspended design is a good one in relation to the newly constructed Delhi JLN Stadium roof. The massive roof with a two peripheral rings acting as superstructure with enormous cost too. Going by the circumference and heights of the original super structure, which is similar both these, Delhi could have gone with Stadio Olympico Roof design instead saving enormous money.
Courtesy: NDTV
Collage








Inauguration - A simple function 0n 27 July 2010.








The support structure for the roof


----------



## italiano_pellicano

...aditya... said:


> Italiano pellicano, do you have any information about the main stadium that Rome is going to in its bid? Any renders of it?


the main stadium of rome is stadio olimpico


----------



## Matthew Lowry

italiano_pellicano said:


> the main stadium of rome is stadio olimpico


Will the Main Staidum be bigger?

Tokyo is planning a 125,000 seater main Sadia

It would be between Rome and Tokyo

Tokyo, Japan 2020

Let the best man win.

If Annecy or Munich wins the Winter Olympic bid for the 2018 Games then it could easy go to Tokyo.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

as roma stadium and lazio stadium two amazing projects


----------



## Mo Rush

*End of discussion*

*This is the last time this will be discussed.*

Matthew Lowry has been discussed between 3 moderators. Any further discussions on this topic will result in infractions.

There are 3 ways to report a post or forumer

1. Use the Info to moderators thread
2. Use the report button to the left of the post to report a specific post
3. PM a moderator of this section to request a post to be looked at. (As many already do)


----------



## Mo Rush

antriksh_sfo said:


> Cmon Mo.. is an expert in roof design.:lol:
> 
> Going by the fact that it was built more than 20 yrs ago is a remarkable effort.(though completed just in time for Italia '90 Kick Off).
> This cable truss suspended design is a good one in relation to the newly constructed Delhi JLN Stadium roof. The massive roof with a two peripheral rings acting as superstructure with enormous cost too. Going by the circumference and heights of the original super structure, which is similar both these, Delhi could have gone with Stadio Olympico Roof design instead saving enormous money.
> Courtesy: NDTV
> Collage
> 
> Inauguration - A simple function 0n 27 July 2010.
> 
> The support structure for the roof


Several venues recently having used this technology inspired by Rome.

Cape Town
Durban
Bay Arena in Germany
London's Olympic Stadium.
Delhi

and many others.

The strength of the system is quite remarkable given that Cape Town adds 72 steel trusses and 36,000sqm of laminated glass on top of these cables in addition to the lower fabric layer.


----------



## Kenni

*Before posting, please give the rules of this forum a quick review. The idea here is to have fun in a respectful way. It is easy to lose your conscious and respect behind a computer.

Subjects are not to be politicized to the extreme, be objective in a mindful way.

No more warnings from now on.*


----------



## Alphaville

Eddard Stark said:


> Why? I also think Sydney was the best summer olympics, together with Barcelona


I agree, but you cannot ignore the grandeur of Beijing. I don't think we are going to see a "bigger, better" Olympic Games like Beijing again, at least not for the next decade at least. Economising is totally in vogue.



> But a WO with a death person,


okay, this was absolutely tragic. You could blame many factors on this, from the athletes own competitiveness to Canada's ridiculous Own the Podium program, but you cannot really blame one specific organisation or person. Remember, the Olympic motto, "Faster, Higher, Stronger" - something like this was bound to happen, it was just unlucky for Vancouver. 



> disorganization,


What disorganisation? From what I've heard transport ran like clockwork, and everything the city intended and promised to have completed on time, was. Disorganisation is Montreal, for biting off more than it could chew; Lake Placid where buses never showed up and some smaller venues were half empty as a result; or Atlanta, for quite simply treating the Olympics like it was the State Fair - mediocrity at its best. 



> poor venues,


What poor venues? They were regarded by experts as some of the best ever. 



> poor atmosphere


Were you there? I heard the atmosphere in Vancouver laid back, relaxed, and cheerful. It was a refreshing change from the seriousness of Beijing, and the pomp of Turin. 
The atmosphere was certainly evident from what I saw on TV. The Australian media regarded it as having a similar atmosphere to the Sydney Olympics. 



> was truly horrible


Did your cat die in Vancouver, or something?



> I happened to be in Turin in 2006, the city was GLITTERING, the venues were very beatiful, an entire city was up all night with million people literally roaming all night and partying in the different "houses" of the nations.


So you are basing all of this on the fact you were in Turin in 2006, and had a great time, and cannot fathom that another city was able to do the same? A party atmosphere was not something unique to Italy or European hosts, it comes with the Olympics, and more often Olympic commentators still say that the party atmosphere of Sydney 2000 is still unmatched. 



> Lillehammer and Albertville remind us instead of a very human-faced version of the games. They were superior also to Turin


1992 and 1994 were intimate, boutique events. But the event has grown, and I doubt small resorts will ever host them again. Sochi is substantially larger than these two.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*Delhi 2020*

http://www.insidethegames.biz/summer-olympics/summer-olympics-2016-news/10184-india-want-to-concentrate-on-olympic-bid-claim-governmentDelhi bid endorsed by Indian Govt, London OGOC.


----------



## Alphaville

antriksh_sfo said:


> http://www.insidethegames.biz/summer-olympics/summer-olympics-2016-news/10184-india-want-to-concentrate-on-olympic-bid-claim-governmentDelhi bid endorsed by Indian Govt, London OGOC.


People really read what they want to read, don't they?

Seb Coe has personally praised Delhi, and encouraged them to bid for 2020 if thats what they want to do. He would have said that in any city he visited that has Olympic aspirations. (for example, Cape Town). 

How is this at all LOCOG "endorsing" a Delhi bid? Organising committee's have no role whatsoever in the bid process, nor any right to endorse any other candidate city. 

In saying that the article does mention in passing an issue which will be a BIG hurdle for Delhi to overcome - the organisation. When Delhi won 2010 back in 2003, it was riding high on the CGF's expectations of a Beijing style efficiency in preparations. While I'm sure Delhi will be ready (mostly), and the Games will be a success, the tense preparations have received a lot of negative attention that the IOC won't ignore. 

I'm doubtful Delhi will get the 2020 Olympics. I'm sure it would be a great Games, but I'm willing to put money on Japan, South Africa and to a slightly lesser extent, Europe.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Alphaville said:


> People really read what they want to read, don't they?
> 
> Seb Coe has personally praised Delhi, and encouraged them to bid for 2020 if thats what they want to do. He would have said that in any city he visited that has Olympic aspirations.
> 
> ......... lesser extent, Europe.


This is highly due to the negative publicity by the Indian Media.
Pls ref to the Report given by CWGF Chief Fennel.

http://www.thesportscampus.com/20100...air-assessment

Though Fennel was giving accurate positive feedback, few sensation mongering media persons were continously raising derogatory questions and Fennel did give fair assessment which is 2 months before Games and all the Competition Venues have been completed, with City/Stadium/Village residual landscaping and residual construction debris removal cleanup jobs leftover.

*The Airport with 44 Million Capacity, Metro for 196 Kms, 22Km High Speed Airport Metro Corridor, BRTS for more than 100 Kms, Expressways/Flyovers for 40 Kms *out of around 50 Kms are already complete.
Pls refer to the Commonwealth Games Delhi Thread, Delhi Metro Thread, Delhi Airport Thread in SSC India section.

Even IOC Chief, Jacques Rogge has praised Delhi and has stated the obvious about the media.

http://insidethegames.biz/commonweal...ident-predicts

August 19 - Jacques Rogge (pictured), the President of the International Olympic Committee (IOC), today backed New Delhi's preparations for the Commonwealth Games and claimed that the media criticising the preparations there are too pessimistic. 

With IOC blessing, everyone knows the true picture.
Same IOC chiefs were critical of Athens 2 months before the games which is not the case here.
Even the Athens MRTS was commissioned after the Games were over.

*To say the least, Delhi is almost 60% ready for the Summer Games 2020.* Much more ahead than few in the farcical list above.

Have Fun.


----------



## RobH

Technically, perhaps. But the IOC would have seen top sponsors pull out, a race against time to get everything ready (I notice the deadline for venues has been pushed back again), corruption scandals erupting left right and centre, an organising committee which has been taken over by national government etc etc etc

Even if technically Delhi could do it, I don't think the IOC will go near India for a while because of how poor the build-up to this CWGs has been. Rogge is a diplomat - he's encouraged bids from places as unlikely as Kenya in the past. Seb Coe is a quarter Indian and has a connection with the country so he of course would be hopeful of a Games there in the future, but he is not the IOC. And Fennel of course has his own vested interested, and nor is he the IOC.

I think India will host in the next 30 years, but I doubt they'll get 2020, or even 2024 to be honest.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

RobH said:


> Technically, perhaps........vested interested, and nor is he the IOC ... to be honest.


*The top sponsors?????
Who are we talking about?*

CWG does not command the respect that the CWGF has a long term sponspor from any International Brand like Mc Donald for Olympics, Samsung for Asian Games.
Check out if not for the local City/Country sponsors.
And the pull out of Sponsors? 
Those were few State Owned Companies (With direction from their respective ministries) trying to arm twist the Central Govt. 
The private ones like Reliance, Videocon, Airtel are still in fray.
The EKS, OZ could not pull in any sponsor till date and have been held responsible for their failure in attracting sponsorship and even their venue planning is being questioned?

The negative propoganda by the Indian Media (Clandestinely fueled by the Central Govt to shift public outrage from the Central Govts failure in checking price rise and Nuclear Liability Bills) is the cause for this confusion.
If you see the SSC India Delhi Common wealth Games thread, all the venues have been completd, Village is ready.
*The landscaping which was to be completed by 31 Aug has been delayed due to unprecedented rains, the highest in the last 10 yrs for Aug, otherwise Delhi heavy rains are generally only till end July.*


----------



## Mo Rush

So venues missing deadlines and then missing new deadlines is due to the Indian media?

Don't be confused, we all want successful Games for Delhi, and have been following all the updates and delays, but its certainly not the media that has brainwashed us.

Delhi's preparations have been dismal, this is fact, not fiction.

This does NOT mean Delhi is not a modern city, or that its not a major contender for a future Olympic Games or that its metro and BRT system is not awesome. The Games will leave a superb legacy of all sorts of infrastructure that places it ahead of many cities, including Cape Town, in terms of being prepared to host the Games.

What RobH is saying is NOT that Delhi cannot host the Olympic Games but given the CWG preparations, at THIS stage or point in time, Delhi simply presents too much of a risk to the IOC in terms of delivery in all spheres of the Games.

A successful Games could turn this all around.


----------



## Trelawny

This thread is useless. It should be closed untill after the world cup draws are made.


----------



## Mo Rush

How so? This is the last year before the closing date for cities to apply.


----------



## girlicious_likeme

Toronto 2024. Cape Town 2020. But if Toronto wishes to bid for 2020, Cape Town should make way for TO.


----------



## RobH

Hehe, if you says so


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Mo Rush said:


> How so? This is the last year before the closing date for cities to apply.


Seriously ?? but the decision is as far as 2013 no ? i thought the bidding process would start somewhere in 2011.


----------



## Mo Rush

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Seriously ?? but the decision is as far as 2013 no ? i thought the bidding process would start somewhere in 2011.


exactly. we are 1 year away for cities to confirm their intention. after that its closed and the bid starts.

We are exactly in the period where cities are making up their mind on whether to bid. 

By this time next year we should know which cities are in the race and which are not.


----------



## swifty78

I very much doubt it would happen, but what if no city bidded? Would the IOC have to come up with a recent host city and partially cover expenses? If only one city put a bid in and deemed unworthy host?


----------



## Mo Rush

swifty78 said:


> I very much doubt it would happen, but what if no city bidded? Would the IOC have to come up with a recent host city and partially cover expenses? If only one city put a bid in and deemed unworthy host?


There is always the chance, but its more likely to happen to the CWG federation.

The IOC would probably call for a second period of interest and then decide after that.

If only Rome bid, then Rome would win, but if only one city bid that was not capable, the IOC would turn down the city.


----------



## swifty78

I have no objections to Rome either, I reckon South Africa would be in for a good chance if or when they decide to bid as pretty much same timezone as Europe


----------



## Alphaville

Mo Rush said:


> There is always the chance, but its more likely to happen to the CWG federation.
> 
> The IOC would probably call for a second period of interest and then decide after that.
> 
> If only Rome bid, then Rome would win, but if only one city bid that was not capable, the IOC would turn down the city.


Like Teheran 1984. The city was the first applicant, and the only applicant for about 12 months, until the IOC reviewed it's bid and rejected it. The only time its happened. Los Angeles stepped in a little while later and eventually "won" the bid.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Alphaville said:


> Like Teheran 1984. The city was the first applicant, and the only applicant for about 12 months, until the IOC reviewed it's bid and rejected it. The only time its happened. Los Angeles stepped in a little while later and eventually "won" the bid.


Tehran has bid for the Olympics before :eek2:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Alphaville said:


> Like Teheran 1984. The city was the first applicant, and the only applicant for about 12 months, until the IOC reviewed it's bid and rejected it. The only time its happened.


Actually, its bid wasn't "rejected" but the city gave up before the IOC's vote because of the political troubles in Iran from 1977 (fall of the Shah & Islamic revolution)


----------



## emrearas

by the way Istanbul ishosting FIBA 2010 Championship finals in Sinan Erdem Dome.. 

capacity 22500 for basketball 16000


----------



## Mo Rush

*As SA cities weigh their 2020 Olympic options, scepticism abounds* 
0 COMMENTS | 
  ADD A COMMENT  PRINT  EMAIL  | 


By: Petronel Smit
3rd September 2010 


TEXT SIZE
  



In the aftermath of hosting a successful R30-billion FIFA World Cup, some South African cities are said to be fired up to bid for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games, which could require investments of more than R40-billion.
Some observers canvassed by _Engineering News_ indicated that they were wary of submitting such a bid, warning of only modest economic benefits and material costs and risks, such as the development of inappropriate transport infrastructure, the construction of ‘white elephant’ facilities and the uneven allocation of budgets. How-ever, others believe the tourism and con- struction boost could be material, and that there could be significant intangible business confidence spin-offs, as was the case with the World Cup.
The question is whether South Africa, which has serious domestic challenges, such as unemployment, as well as housing backlogs and deep educational and healthcare problems, would be wise to jump straight into such an audacious sporting bid. In other words, would it be more beneficial to postpone a bid to between 2030 and 2040, or to seek to build upon the unquestionable success of the FIFA tournament and take President *Jacob Zuma’s* words to heart and bid immediately for the 2020 Games.
*Possible Candidates* 
South Africa’s governing Olympic body, the South African Sports Confederation and Olympic Committee (Sascoc), announced in July that it would formally oversee any bid, should one arise. Sascoc president *Gideon Sam* mentioned that Durban, Cape Town, Johannesburg and Pretoria could all be contenders for the Games.
While authorities in Durban say that the city is keen to put its name in the ring and Cape Town is still considering its options, the high altitude in Johannesburg and Pretoria makes the cities unlikely Olympic candidates.
Durban city manager Dr *Michael Sutcliffe* says that the city is interested in bidding for the 2020 Olympics. “Once we have sent the letter to Sascoc, indicating that we are interested in bidding and have received the full details from them, I will prepare a report for the executive committee and council to make a final decision,” he explains.
Durban’s bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics was given a significant boost when the International Olympic Committee (IOC) announced that the city would be the venue for the committee’s 2011 congress to announce the host of the 2018 Winter Olympics.
The congress will see thousands of influential personalities, accompanied by world media, descending on the KwaZulu-Natal city. Durban Tourism acting CEO *Perry Moodley* says hosting the IOC congress was a strategic move in light of the city’s other ambition to host a summer Olympics.
“Getting Olympic decision-makers from around the world in Durban is most important. We want them to see the infrastructure we have and are building. We believe the city has a strong chance of hosting the Olympic Games,” he said.
* Déjà Vu?* 
Any bid would be South Africa’s second, with Cape Town having finished third in the race for the 2004 Games, behind winner Athens and Rome.
Cape Town mayoral committee member for economic development and tourism *Felicity Purchase* says that it is still too soon to tell whether Cape Town could tender once again, as the city is still in the process of evaluating the 2010 FIFA World Cup.
“We need to conduct a cost/benefit analysis of an Olympics, look at the Olympic bid book, and conduct a ‘gap analysis’ of what is required and what could be achieved in a given time,” she explains.
She adds that many recent events have cost the city dearly and the Olympic Games will be no exception, as it is a one-city bid, which means that the city will be expected to provide all the requirements.
Cape Town’s report on the 2010 FIFA World Cup is expected to be complete by the end of August, after which an analysis of a possible Olympic bid will start. Purchase points out that careful evaluation must be done. “Ten years is far enough off to plan an Olympic budget, but there are also a number of other things that need funds in the meantime,” says Purchase.
*Infrastructure Stretch* 
Lecturer in economics at Stellenbosch University *Johan Fourie* notes that the choice of host city depends on a number of factors, such as sport, transport and tourism infrastructure, geographical location and climate, as well as beauty, culture and history. The chosen city must also be able to contend with other famous cities that may bid, such as Doha, Dubai and Rome.
Sam says there is a lot of work to do before launching an Olympic bid. “At this point, there are no cities in South Africa that have the requisite infrastructure that the Olympic movement would need,” he notes.
An aquatics centre, a kayaking or canoeing facility and an equestrian centre are some new facilities that Durban will have to build, as well as many other smaller centres, including a media centre. Sutcliffe notes that the city already has the Moses Mabhida stadium, which was designed to accommodate an Olympics and can be converted into an 80 000-seater athletics venue. The stadium is part of the multisport Kings Park sporting precinct.
Should it bid, Durban claims that it will aim to host an Olympics that focuses on sustain-ability and reduces construction that does not have a long-term legacy.
Sutcliffe notes that it is difficult to say what the expense of hosting the event will be. “You cannot really use London as a case study as they are rehabilitating a whole new area of the city, while we will be building on what we already have. But it could mean an injection of more than R40-billion,” he points out.
While there are a number of infrastructural requirements already in place in Cape Town, such as the Newlands Olympic swimming pool and the integrated transport system, which will be finished by the end of this year, the city will have to build other infrastructure, such as a rowing course and an Olympic village.
Cape Town’s new stadium would also need to be substantially modified, at considerable cost, as it does not have an athletics track, the main requirement to host the Olympics.
However, Purchase notes that these infrastructural challenges can result in new opportunities, as some new infrastructure, like accommodation, can be sold after the games.

*Economic Injuries* 
Experience from past Olympic host cities indicates that there are a number of risks inherent in all Olympic events, which are difficult to manage effectively. These risks include inaccurate budgeting, public debt, inappropriate transport infrastructure, construction of ‘white elephant’ facilities and the uneven allocation of benefits.
If considered from an economic point of view, Fourie believes South Africa should not bid for the 2020 Olympics, as research shows that the sporting event does not hold significant economic benefit for a region.
“Most sport economists agree that, except for Barcelona in 1992, the Olympic Games has, in the past, done little to improve unemployment and productivity. In short, it seldom happens that the people of the hosting country draw any benefit from the Olympics,” he asserts.
Purchase does not believe that an African country can put in the sort of bid that a developed country can, as we do not have the same tax scale. “We can have a successful event, but it will have to be down-scaled. We do not have a working population with money to spend on more stadiums,” she asserts.
The most senior African member of the IOC, *Nawal El Moutawakel*, agrees, saying that it will be another 20 years before the continent is ready to host the Games.
“I have read studies by some universities specialising in the Olympics, who gave Africa between 2030 and 2040 to host the Olympics Games, as it is a different ball game from the 2010 FIFA World Cup,” says El Moutawakel, who is also a member of the IOC’s executive board.
El Moutawakel claims that an Olympics poses far greater challenges than a soccer World Cup. While the 2010 FIFA World Cup required football facilities and related infrastructure in nine cities, the Olympics needs facilities for 10 500 athletes taking part in 300 events and 28 different sports in one city, significantly increasing the possibility of redundant facilities after the event.
“Africa has many unique problems and other priorities to handle at the moment,” she asserts.
Purchase agrees, saying that, while the 2010 FIFA World Cup had fantastic spin-offs and bidding for the Olympic Games is very tempting, the country must ensure that it is the right decision in every respect.
“Countries that have hosted the Olympics say that the return on investment is far greater for small events held in a regular, sustainable way than for a mega event,” says Purchase.
*Andrew Boraine*, the current CEO of public– private partnership the Cape Town Partnership, and city manager of Cape Town when the city bid for the 2004 Olympics in 1997, says that Cape Town is already a popular global and local events city, hosting events such as the Design Indaba, the Cycle Tour, the Jazz Festival and the Mining Indaba, and has strengthened its reputation by helping to host a successful 2010 FIFA World Cup.
“We need to be planning now how to bid for a range of sporting, cultural and business events in the future as part of promoting economic growth and job creation and not just on the issue of the Olympics in isolation,” he notes.
*Bid Benefits * 
Sutcliffe believes that hosting the Olympic Games holds many advantages. “Firstly, it means South Africa, after doing so wonderfully in hosting the 2010 FIFA World Cup, will stay in the world spotlight. This has significant marketing potential and continues to show that Africa can be an excellent host,” he asserts.
He adds that Durban, as a city, will benefit economically, as a result of infrastructure spend, marketing and tourism spend. The city can also benefit socially, with the completion of its public integrated transport that links the whole city, information and communication technology investments, densifying housing along key corridors and building an athlete’s village, which could become social housing afterwards. There can also be environmental benefits, boosting Durban in its aim to remain Africa’s greenest city. 
The elements of social cohesion that such an event brings are also unquantifiable. “Hosting the Olympics will lift the profile of the host city and improve tourism. But, from an economic point of view, it is probably not worth it,” Purchase asserts.
While Fourie acknowledges that tourism and construction will benefit from hosting the Olympics and that local prestige, for both the community and politicians, is also a motivating factor for bidding for the Olympics, he believes that the redeployment of the national budget may be the most important factor in the decision to bid for the Olympics.
“Cities often struggle to secure proportional infrastructure expenditure from national government. The hosting of the Olympics allows host cities to claim a larger budget from the national Treasury,” he asserts.
This will result in much-needed transport development, particularly public transport. However, residents of other cities will pay for one city’s development.
An important developmental benefit of the Games is provided by the job opportunities created by preparing for and hosting the Games. Opportunities also exist for skills development and the empowerment of members of disadvantaged communities through job-training programmes, parti-cularly in the tourism, construction and communications sectors. The additional skills will contribute towards improving overall productivity levels and provide an incentive for further investment.
However, most Games-related job opportunities created in tourism and construction are likely to be temporary. The extent to which permanent jobs are created will depend on the long-term growth in tourism resulting from the Games. Further, most of these Games-related employment opportunities are likely to be in the lower-skills, lower-wage sector.
Meanwhile, IOC president *Jacques Rogge* said in a statement that South Africa had already successfully staged the All Africa Games in 1999, the 1995 Rugby World Cup and a number of major cricket tournaments. He added that it was now up to the nation to decide whether the Olympics should be hosted in South Africa.
While Durban currently seems to be the most likely city to get the national nod, Boraine points out that Cape Town and other cities can still capitalise on large numbers of visitors and country branding and marketing.
*Secret to Success* 
Boraine believes that an Olympic bid can only succeed with 100% backing from other spheres of government. “One of the weaknesses of Cape Town’s bid in 1997 for the 2014 Olympics was lukewarm support and, in many cases, direct interference from national govern- ment. However, things have improved since then, with examples of good intergovern- mental cooperation around the 2010 FIFA World Cup demonstrated over the past three years; so, perhaps, that pitfall can be overcome,” he asserts. 
Cape Town executive mayor *Dan Plato* agrees, saying, at the full council meeting of the City of Cape Town, in July, that it would be inconceivable to host the Olympics without support and guaranteed funding from the national government.
He added that there must be a return on effort and investment benefits for the host city and all its people. In Cape Town’s case, he stressed that the facilities and gains from hosting such events should support the city’s long-term development goals and events must be used as an economic catalyst.
“Now that the 2010 FIFA World Cup is over, we need to buckle down and reset our focus on the bread and butter issues that face the people of Cape Town on a daily basis,” said Plato.
*Spending Priorities* 
Fourie believes that the money budgeted for the Olympics should rather be spent on education, health, housing and water and sanitation. However, he points out that there are ways to minimise the negative economic impact. “The Olympics can be used as a catalyst for urban renewal, road, rail and public transport infrastructure, housing, security and communal recreation,” he points out.
Although the country still faces domestic challenges, like unemployment, housing and education, Sutcliffe does not want to equate these challenges with the challenge and expense of hosting the Olympic Games. “We must tackle backlogs and deal with unemployment, but that does not mean we should not also engage in events like the Olympics. Such one-off events allow us to keep positioning ourselves as a world-class country, ensure economic growth and build infrastructure, as well as ensure that we continue to be a sporting nation,” he asserts.
He believes that a successful Olympic project must be sustainable and properly funded with the right team driving it. “The most significant challenges that must be overcome in Durban and in South Africa to host the Olympics include getting our whole country behind the bid, dealing with Afropessimism and marketing ourselves to the world,” he says.
Fourie recommends that South Africa should rather bid for the 2024 or 2028 Olympic Games. “While the sport infrastructure will probably be ready by 2020, the road, rail and air transport infrastructure will need more planning and community contributions,” he says.
Sam adds that the Olympics is an enormous event that is not to be taken lightly. “A vast amount of homework and consultation has to be done and all sides of the equation have to be taken into consideration by the stakeholders concerned,” he points out.
The IOC’s decision on the host for the 2020 Olympics will be made in 2013, but preliminary bids must be submitted next year. So far, Rome is the only city to have formally announced it will bid for 2020.
Edited by: Martin Zhuwakinyu


----------



## dysan1

BIG news... Durban was the only SA city to submit a bid...so guess it cant be Cape Town 2020

*Durban puts hand up for 2020*

Tuesday September 7, 2010 

*It’s official — Durban was the only South African city to submit a bid to possibly host the 2020 Olympic Games.*

South Africa’s Olympic governing body SASCOC invited four cities to apply for the hosting rights — Cape Town, Durban, Port Elizabeth and Johannesburg.

But it was confirmed by SASCOC’s CEO Tubby Reddy at the national Olympic governing body’s Annual General Meeting at the weekend that of those four cities only the coastal city of Durban submitted a bid.

The bidding process is now finalised as far as SASCOC are concerned and the decision on whether a formal bid will be submitted to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for consideration now rests with the national government.

Extensive investigation and feasibility studies will now be done as national and local government attempt to get buy-in for the bid.

After the IOC Session to be hosted in Durban in August, 2011, the IOC will then send a formal invitation for countries to submit bids for the right to host the Summer Games.

The IOC executive board then conducts its own exhaustive investigations before the host for the 2020 Olympics is finally announced at the IOC Session in Buenos Aires, Argentina in 2013.

http://www.sascoc.co.za/2010/09/durban-puts-hand-up-for-2020


----------



## Mo Rush

I don't know why the poll has Cape Town, I only included actual bids i.e. Durban, Rome and Istanbul. I think Tokyo.


----------



## Trelawny

Mo take off Cape Town, Madrid and Toronto from the polls. This must be a joke that Toronto is bidding we hear nothing in the news or anything. We don't have any room to build an Olympic stadium either and who the hell would use it??


----------



## RobH

Ooh, I see the poll has been changed. At the moment I'm leaning cautiously towards Tokyo, though I do wonder whether a Korean winter Games in 2018 might damage their chances.


----------



## SamratAshok

Rome needs it badly
Seriously South Africa seems realistic but what is Durban doing here?
Istanbul another attempt


----------



## emrearas

37 votes of istanbul gone...
and even i cant vote cause it says i already did....

whteve


----------



## swifty78

Nothing wrong with Durban, tho if they won it, 2024 will be goin to Europe most likely.


----------



## Trelawny

Istanbul 2020!!!


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*South Africa bid analysis*

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/future_bids_2016/1216135282.html

Nawal El Moutawakel, head of the International Olympic Committee's coordinating commission for Rio 2016 who also chaired the coordinating commission for London 2012, told Reuters that Africa is unlikely to host the Olympics for at least 20 years despite the success of the soccer World Cup in South Africa. 
El Moutawakel said, "there is a huge amount of work to be done besides political desire, hence the experts' view that any realistic chance for (hosting the) Olympics in Africa is between 2030 and 2040.

"I have read studies by some universities specializing in the Olympics who gave Africa between 2030 and 2040 to host the Games and that is a very realistic chance because Olympics is a different ball game", she said.

She added, "I know South Africa did a wonderful job with the FIFA World Cup, right from the airport, going into the Johannesburg city and suburbs in wide, smooth roads, to world class hotels and wonderful facilities in all cities.

"But soccer World Cup is one sport in nine cities, with 64 matches played by 32 countries in one month. Olympics is 26 sports in one city played by 10,500 athletes in three weeks and watched by billions around the world. Let us face it. Africa has many unique problems and other priorities to handle at the moment. So I think those studies are not off the mark", she said.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*A Cape Town 2020 Olympic Bid "Premature"*

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/future_bids_2016/1216135272.html

Wednesday, July 21, 2010 2:29pm EDT GB Staff 
Font size: 

Calling a bid from Cape Town for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games "premature", mayoral committee member for economic development Felicity Purchase said Wednesday that although it would be "fantastic" to host the Olympic Games, Cape Town was not ready to make a bid. 
Sport 24 reports Purchase said, "I don't want to be negative, but I don't think in the short term we are ready yet to do an Olympic bid. We will be looking at that, and have a committee that will (consider the issue) shortly. But to be quite honest with you, I think it is premature".

South Africa's Olympic governing body said last week it would formally oversee a bid for the 2020 Games and encouraged potential host cities to come forward, reports Sport 24.

Purchase said the city needed to complete a study now underway on the economic implications for Cape Town of the recent soccer World Cup, and also needed to conduct a cost-benefit analysis of an Olympics, look at the Olympic bid book, and conduct a "gap analysis" of what was required and what could be achieved in a given time.

Purchase added, "the Olympic Games would be fantastic. The reality of it is that we are not there yet".

"People that have hosted these big events say that the return on the investment is far greater for small events (held) in a regular sustainable way than for a mega-event. Yes, you achieve a lot, and there's a lot of legacy that comes with it.

"And that is the benefit of the (soccer) World Cup for us. But realistically, can we afford it, having to deliver all those things that are required for an Olympics, now? I can honestly say, I don't think so", she said.

Cape Town lost the 2004 Olympics to Athens.

Avatars need to change.
Reality vs Harping (Althrough till Aug 2010) what a waste?


----------



## Mo Rush

Thanks antriksh_sfo. Only Durban is bidding.

As you will see from the article the date its *21 July 2010.*



antriksh_sfo said:


> Avatars need to change.
> Reality vs Harping (Althrough till Aug 2010) what a waste?



Once again, this is the exact attitude that will see you banned soon. Please consult forum guidelines.


----------



## Mo Rush

Moving on to news, from this month, not 2 months ago.

*Durban launches Olympics bid*
Lelo Mzaca | 12 Hours Ago

Durban has been the only South African city to submit a bid to possibly host the 2020 Olympic Games.

South Africa’s Olympic governing body SASCOC invited four cities to apply for the hosting rights – Cape Town, Durban, Port Elizabeth and Johannesburg.

But the national Olympic governing body said on Wednesday only Durban submitted a bid.

Capacity and other factors were taken into account.

SASCOC said the decision on whether a formal bid will be submitted to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for consideration now rests with the national government.

Extensive investigations and feasibility studies will soon get underway before the IOC invites countries to submit their bids in August next year.

The committee’s executive board will then conduct its own assessment before the host for the 2020 summer games is announced at the IOC session in Argentina in 2013.

(Edited by Deshnee Subramany)


----------



## shreyansh

Mo & Antriksh, Can't you guys ever quit fighting?


----------



## dysan1

its going to get interesting over the next few months. Mo do you think most of the SA work will be behind the scenes, i.e. no clear commitment to bid until August next year or will they be vocal?


----------



## emrearas

neah

Cape Town will be a better choice.... its like Antalya bidding for olympics for Turkey... no chance .... sorry my SA friends. but please be realistic about Durban... Tokyo MAdrid Istanbul Rome may be Toronto and Durban? :S

not the same category with these cities... better CT apply better chance SA get thegames.


----------



## swifty78

You never know with Durban, plus its in the same timezone as Central Europe for prime time tv coverage and that could work in their favour.


----------



## RobH

It's certinaly got a fantastic location, right on the ocean, and of course it's still got the "Africa" card to pull out. I don't know what the city itself if like though, and would agree that it doesn't instantly bring images to one's mind, like Tokyo or Rome or even Cape Town do, for example. But you have to be in it to win it, and they're the ones putting the effort in, so best of luck to them.


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> its going to get interesting over the next few months. Mo do you think most of the SA work will be behind the scenes, i.e. no clear commitment to bid until August next year or will they be vocal?


One the one hand it seems so, given the pace at which SASCOC have been moving on the other hand announcements appear to sporadic.

Either way, the IOC will close applications in 2011, so whether its tomorrow or next week, a decision will be required soon, and I don't doubt that they will decide to bid.

I assume there will be some parliamentary presentation and debate but with the tight deadlines they are unlikely to have a choice in the matter, especially when Zuma has been vocal about a bid.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ Show some f'n class.
> 
> Durban wouldn't be one of my top picks, even out of South Africa, but its hardly a seaside resort either.
> 
> 
> Meh, he is right. As an American I would say there are at least a half dozen cities in the U.S. that would had made a .... though.


+1.
America can host the Olympics, at the drop of a hat.

NY 2012, Chicago 2016 did not win because they did not enjoy as much public support as did other candidate cities.
America is far ahead of this ego boosting excercise, as it has its priorities straight and clear.
American public understood, what would they gain by the Olympics in 2012 when the Nation is fighting two wars, trillion Dollar deficit and when the world is looking at thorugh a prism of Responsible Lead Nation and hence do not justify the Olympics as a necessity.

Houston, Tulsa almost have 50% of teh Sporting Infrastructure necessary.
Chicago, NY are in a much better postion.
Norleans, Dallas, SFO have equally good infrstructure as Rome/Tokyo/Instanbul.


----------



## soup or man

emrearas said:


> also the capitol of Cnn, Coca Cola, Delta Airlines.... biggest supporters of olympics international and country wide...
> even cant NYC get the games or Chicago but Atlanta... isnt it strange?
> and yes its the worst olympic games in history cause all passion was in money not sport or olympism...
> 
> as a foreigner we can be more objective. If many people say this so there must be a truth behind it...


I don't mean to derail this thread but this is a horrible argument. So because Atlanta is home to Delta Airlines, CNN, and Coca Cola made it lack the passion of other Olympics? Atlanta had to pay for it's own venues. 

Sure, the 1996 should've read 'Coca Cola Presents: The Centennial Olympic Games' But Atlanta is a model of how to use Olympic venues after the Olympics. Olympic Stadium is now Turner Field, and the Olympic Villiage is now dorms for Georgia Tech. People now a days want the Olympics to be a marvel for architecture and design. Which I agree with. But you also want to make your venues last. The 76 Olympics will be more remembered for it's nearly $1Billion dollar Olympic Stadium that was incomplete as opposed to the events. The 2008 Games had the best venues in probably all of the Olympics but how many of them are used?


----------



## emrearas

soup or man said:


> I don't mean to derail this thread but this is a horrible argument. So because Atlanta is home to Delta Airlines, CNN, and Coca Cola made it lack the passion of other Olympics? Atlanta had to pay for it's own venues.
> 
> Sure, the 1996 should've read 'Coca Cola Presents: The Centennial Olympic Games' But Atlanta is a model of how to use Olympic venues after the Olympics. Olympic Stadium is now Turner Field, and the Olympic Villiage is now dorms for Georgia Tech. People now a days want the Olympics to be a marvel for architecture and design. Which I agree with. But you also want to make your venues last. The 76 Olympics will be more remembered for it's nearly $1Billion dollar Olympic Stadium that was incomplete as opposed to the events. The 2008 Games had the best venues in probably all of the Olympics but how many of them are used?


thats what i exaclty say 

if atlanta get 2004 or 2000 there wont be any complains or else. but common... its 100 th anniversary .. and what do u think about taking the games to the sponsors homeland???? im in marketing and pr work. if i was the ceo of one of these companies i definetly did the same thing. but for my company not for olympics :S 

since 1980 olympics and 84, olympics was a burden for cities. so many expends even collapse all city government budget. but after these 2 it becomes like a world race. never underestimate the power of olympics+ media... if atlanta didnt host the games no one knows the city but just US citizens. and the best games ever made was barcelona. cause they combine the city with olympics. it changed cities future forever in a very good way.
beijing is another best olympics but in a different way. like in 80 moscow did or in 84 la. they show the power of a nation and say " beware of the big red dragon we are coming" its just a step for them... 

the best way to show a city or make a reputation is to host olympic games.  and beijing did this in the best way. like sydney did for natural habitat in aussie..


----------



## soup or man

emrearas said:


> thats what i exaclty say
> 
> if atlanta get 2004 or 2000 there wont be any complains or else. but common... its 100 th anniversary .. and what do u think about taking the games to the sponsors homeland???? im in marketing and pr work. if i was the ceo of one of these companies i definetly did the same thing. but for my company not for olympics :S
> 
> since 1980 olympics and 84, olympics was a burden for cities. so many expends even collapse all city government budget. but after these 2 it becomes like a world race. never underestimate the power of olympics+ media... if atlanta didnt host the games no one knows the city but just US citizens. and the best games ever made was barcelona. cause they combine the city with olympics. it changed cities future forever in a very good way.
> beijing is another best olympics but in a different way. like in 80 moscow did or in 84 la. they show the power of a nation and say " beware of the big red dragon we are coming" its just a step for them...
> 
> the best way to show a city or make a reputation is to host olympic games.  and beijing did this in the best way. like sydney did for natural habitat in aussie..


From wiki:



> Greece, the home of the ancient and first modern Olympics, was considered by many observers the "natural choice" for the Centennial Games. However, Athens bid chairman Spyros Metaxa demanded that it be named as the site of the Olympics because of its "historical right due to its history", which may have caused resentment among delegates. Furthermore, the Athens bid was described as "arrogant and poorly prepared", being regarded as "not being up to the task of coping with the modern and risk-prone extravaganza" of the current Games. Athens faced numerous obstacles, including "political instability, potential security problems, air pollution, traffic congestion and the fact that it would have to spend about $3 billion to improve its infrastructure of airports, roads, rail lines and other amenities".


----------



## antriksh_sfo

soup or man said:


> I don't me....
> 
> The 2008 Games had the best venues in probably all of the Olympics but how many of them are used?


Exactly, how are they going to use these after the Games Is China going to witness 10 days/yr of 12000 Spectators in the Cube or the Nest will it be full for 5 days/yr for Sporting events?

Dont tell me the Communist Party Meeting or Some XYZ Day celebration has Stadium filled up.

Atlanta was the best Games as per infrastructure legacy & commercial success.
But Barcelona with a smaller Mont Juic (With history of being an asylum during World Wars) and Nou Camp for Football and the Main Indoor Stadium just had 15000 capacity with the blue bubble no gloating of a massive arena, an open air 10K Aquatic Complex, blending everything with the city without disturbing its heritage was the best.
None if not for Rome stands close to Barcelona/Istanbul in the above list.
Tokyo will retract (Serious they have not announced a official either so far) if they win the 2022 WC hosting rights.

At least In India with Cricket being follwed as a religion, every year one stadium is being built with >50000 capacity with excellent sporting infrastructure.
And these Stadia overflow with spectators for atleast 10 to 15 days of Cricket every year for the multi billion dollar Indian Premier League and International Matches.
But in China, such a thing is unheard of.


----------



## emrearas

soup or man said:


> From wiki:


which is a very very wrong way to try to get the games... better they bid golden games with a strong plan without say its their own right to make they had 96.

and we all know how they get 2004 and saltlake city games too.. some ıoc members accused of getting bribe for that. dirty movements.... am i wrong ? cause in my country it was very big news at that time...


----------



## antriksh_sfo

emrearas said:


> which is a *very very wrong way to try to get the games... better they bid golden games *with a strong plan without say its their own right to make they had 96....


Well, IOC was strong not to offer anything on a particular emotional card/platter, unlike FIFA.
Thus we got the secon dmost commercially successful games.
The immaculate design of the Atlanta Airport is an example of the best infrastructure design and availability.
The concourse/terminal design so well conceived that you have minimum issues while changing flights unlike LAX, Dodmeo....Moscow, Heathrow etc


----------



## emrearas

antriksh_sfo said:


> Well, IOC was strong not to offer anything on a particular emotional card/platter, unlike FIFA.


i remember that some of IOC members quit after this truth comes out
fifa and uefa lol no need to talk about

but ıoc is now in a balanced voting and system and playing well in their parts


----------



## soup or man

**Fun Fact about the Atlanta Olympics**

The Soccer Finals were held in Samford Stadium. Which is located in Athens, Georgia.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

emrearas said:


> i remember that some of IOC members quit after this truth comes out
> fifa and uefa lol no need to talk about
> 
> but ıoc is now in a balanced voting and system and playing well in their parts


*
You know, Beijing 2000 bid was close too with lots of gifts thrown away. Ex: Some Ancient Chinese Bow & Arrow Warrior Sculpture made of Gold was handed over to all NOC voting reps.*
Sydney did gift away a few things (but hand in glove arrangement of Sydney/Manchester saw it through for 2000 bid) and so did Salt Lake.
*This was a tendency in those days, Now atleast IOC voting is clean.*

But the fact is for 2018 CWGames Glaswgow gave away free scholarships to most of the African Nation leaders' kin so as to win votes against Abuja, Nigeria.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

soup or man said:


> **Fun Fact about the Atlanta Olympics**
> 
> The Soccer Finals were held in Samford Stadium. Which is located in Athens, Georgia.


Well, the Centenial games were indeed held at Athens, the home of Modern Olympics.:lol::lol:


----------



## fragel

soup or man said:


> The 2008 Games had the best venues in probably all of the Olympics but how many of them are used?


The utilization of venues after games has been a common issue for any large sporting event. Many people would believe that game sites in Beijing were deserted after the Olympic Games, just like many think of Atlanta 1996 as a money grabbing event, which of course are both false. 

Only 12 new venues were built from scratch for Beijing 2008. Four of them are university stadiums, which are now packed with college students training or taking classes. The Bird's Nest has hosted multiple sporting events as well as fairs and concerts, and it is also a popular tourist site. The Water Cube is open to the public, especially popular for its indoor water park. The tennis center hosts China Open every year. The National Basketball Center cooperates with NBA for their games in China. Also the Olympic park is commercially developed. Most flats in the athletes' village were pre-sold in 2007. Many companies have set up offices in that area, IBM even moved its Greater China headquarter to the Olympic park. So overall I would say they did a good job of utilizing the venues.

I think it is a trend to open the venues to the public together with commercial development. It is not just Olympics. For example, for Commonwealth Games and Asian Games in 2010, flats in athletes' villages will be sold to the public, and venues built at universities will be used by students later.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

fragel said:


> For example, for Commonwealth Games and Asian Games in 2010, flats in athletes' villages will be sold to the public, and venues built at universities will be used by students later.


Well, In India, Real Estate is always a hot commodity.
The CWG Village already has enormous bookings.
The 82 Village too was never left unutilised.

The Chennai SAF Games 1995 for 2000 athletes, Bangalore National Games Flats 1996, Hyderabad national Games 2003 Flats, Pune 2008 CYG flats were partly sold out for commercial purpose. There is never dearth of demand in a Services driven market like India/China/Singapore.


----------



## emrearas

soup or man said:


> **Fun Fact about the Atlanta Olympics**
> 
> The Soccer Finals were held in Samford Stadium. Which is located in Athens, Georgia.


lol

that was good

what ever we can argue about 96 inanother topic but the mode.s wont be happy if we continue here


----------



## fragel

antriksh_sfo said:


> Exactly, how are they going to use these after the Games Is China going to witness 10 days/yr of 12000 Spectators in the Cube or the Nest will it be full for 5 days/yr for Sporting events?
> 
> Dont tell me the Communist Party Meeting or Some XYZ Day celebration has Stadium filled up.
> ..........
> 
> At least In India with Cricket being follwed as a religion, every year one stadium is being built with >50000 capacity with excellent sporting infrastructure.
> And these Stadia overflow with spectators for atleast 10 to 15 days of Cricket every year for the multi billion dollar Indian Premier League and International Matches.
> *But in China, such a thing is unheard of.*




Ignorance is a bliss...


----------



## Trelawny

Durban has an Olympic Stadium already. And they have lots of room for future developments. South Africa didn't pick anybody it's just Cape Town didn't bother to bid. So respect for Durban the ZULU KINGDOM! :cheers:


----------



## fragel

Trelawny said:


> Durban has an Olympic Stadium already. And they have lots of room for future developments. South Africa didn't pick anybody it's just Cape Town didn't bother to bid. So respect for Durban the ZULU KINGDOM! :cheers:


I think many stadiums are named Olympic Stadium regardless whether they are related to OG. It would be nice for Durban to host the Olympics, but, well I hate to say this, please minimize the usage of vuvuzela at the games if possible. That is the only disadvantage against Durban so far IMO.


----------



## geoone

Before some of us start dismissing Durban so easily, why don't we wait 'til the full bid books are out. It's just dumb to rate & dismiss something without knowing their strategy. The IOC session in Durban next year certainly could be a big boost to the bid if it goes off well.

Durban may not be the Paris or Rome or Tokyo or New York or whatever, but but no means are they the Tulsa, Hobart or Leipzig's of the world. Plus, the one big incentive a Durban bid would have behind it than any of it's competitors (which a lot of you are simply just ignoring) is gonna be the AFRICA factor. That alone is going to make the IOC, at the very least, take a good second look. Especially if it's a CREDIBLE bid. 

That's all Africa needs, is at least a decent, feasible plan to the get the Games. I don't believe when it comes to an African hosting, the IOC is SOLELY going to be looking for glitz & glamor. Africa is the last major frontier that hasn't been directly touched thus far by the Olympic Movement & I'm sure the IOC would like to finally make it an inclusion on it's list of hostings.


----------



## soup or man

I think Durban is a lot like Atlanta in the sense that should Durban get the Olympics, it would cement itself on the global scale. For better or worse depending on how the games are played out. 

With that said, I'm rooting for Rome to win in 2020.


----------



## emrearas

hey modes.. why cant i vote ?????? even i didnt it says i already did


----------



## Mo Rush

You can't compare Atlanta to Durban. Durban is not ugly. It has the an Olympic Park literally adjacent to the beach for about 4-5km.

Durban is not Atlanta in terms of the heavyweight business e.g. Coca-Cola, CNN and other, that lead the Atlanta bid.


----------



## emrearas

could you please tell me the sport event history of durban? what did the city host early years and whats on schedule in near future .. also the hotels airport and transportation systmes with numbers with the spor facilities with capacities???????


----------



## Kuvvaci

Istanbul is not a suitable city for the Olympics. And I don't think Turkey deserve it. I say Tokyo.


----------



## geoone

Geez, I guess having hosted several matches of the 2010 FIFA World Cup, hosting Cricket world cup, being home to Rugby & Soccer leagues, having a brand new airport that just opened earlier this year, & a brand new Olympic sized stadium, being served adequately by rail & road llinks, having a decent tourist base, a large beachfront entertainment venue, good weather, a large media center, being an important port city of the country, etc, etc, etc, accounts for nothing. :|


----------



## emrearas

geoone said:


> Geez, I guess having hosted several matches of the 2010 FIFA World Cup, hosting Cricket world cup, being home to Rugby & Soccer leagues, having a brand new airport that just opened earlier this year, & a brand new Olympic sized stadium, being served adequately by rail & road llinks, having a decent tourist base, a large beachfront entertainment venue, good weather, a large media center, being an important port city of the country, etc, etc, etc, accounts for nothing. :|


just FIFA matches and World Cricket cup... thats all...?
and u want olympics

ok keep going on


----------



## geoone

First of all, I'm not South African, & secondly, it's interesting to see how you ignored the rest of the post.

And to further answer your 'question', have you ever heard of a project called the Kings Park Sporting Precint in Durban? It's there where many Olympic disciplines could be held, & where currently many sporting events take place. The city also has a couple of horse race tracks, primarily Greyville, which host many of the thoroughbred races, & no doubt would be where the Equestrian events would be proposed.

Besides, cities that haven't had too much sporting tradition in the past (especially in the international sporting fields) have gone on to win the Olympics. Just look at Atlanta & Seoul. They didn't have too much under their belt (other than domestic sports) before being awarded. 

Durban has many positive attributes for an Olympics. It may not have the "international name", but again, it would have the Africa factor with it, which would be a big incentive in itself. I'd suggest you do some research before negatively spouting off at the mouth about the city.


----------



## parcdesprinces

emrearas said:


> just FIFA matches and World Cricket cup... thats all...?
> and u want olympics
> 
> ok keep going on


Durban has also hosted some matches of the 1995 Rugby WC. 
IRB rugby world cup is known as the third largest sporting event in the world, just behind summer olympics...
So, Durban has hosted 2 of the 3 largest sporting events in the world.. which is not that bad !


----------



## ...aditya...

Jawahar Lal Nehru stadium, Delhi
Image coutesy:Getty and Reuters



























Image coutresy:Asian Age


----------



## Eddard Stark

geoone said:


> Geez, I guess having hosted several matches of the 2010 FIFA World Cup, hosting Cricket world cup, being home to Rugby & Soccer leagues, having a brand new airport that just opened earlier this year, & a brand new Olympic sized stadium, being served adequately by rail & road llinks, having a decent tourist base, a large beachfront entertainment venue, good weather, a large media center, being an important port city of the country, etc, etc, etc, accounts for nothing. :|


no, it's not enough

Durban does not stand a chance, it's ok it will mean it will pave the way for capetown 2024, which I guess is the reason why Capetown sent you first


----------



## emrearas

parcdesprinces said:


> Durban has also hosted some matches of the 1995 Rugby WC.
> IRB rugby world cup is known as the third largest sporting event in the world, just behind summer olympics...
> So, Durban has hosted 2 of the 3 largest sporting events in the world.. which is not that bad !


rugby is never so populer in world like this.. 

if you want i can give you the list of most wtached sportin events and biggest org.

still insisting on DURBAN is a wrong choice


----------



## emrearas

Eddard Stark said:


> no, it's not enough
> 
> Durban does not stand a chance, it's ok it will mean it will pave the way for capetown 2024, which I guess is the reason why Capetown sent you first


thats what i exactly thinking about too...


----------



## dysan1

emrearas said:


> well yes a hursh way to say it but people really in a dream world about Durban. İf u ask Durban to any body in europe asia or america a high educated one they probably say " what? "
> 
> the worst choice of SA for apply the games i guess.
> Guys believe me i support Africa for hosting the games... its a shame for all world.. but common... what did you add in sports history, what did u do in olympics.? do u have any arena more than 12000 capacity????? these are very important.
> but istanbul didnt have any olympic stadium since our dreams blossomed. now we have 4 stadiums more than 40 000 capacity, 3 arenas more than 10.000 .... the biggest and the alrgest ones ( ataturk Olympic stadium 81000, sinan erdem dome 220000) made for olympic dream. but this is ISTANBUL...!!!!! 5000 years history with many many many unique things ...
> better cape town make its second attend. if she wins or not but she had st new and getting ready for the games step by step.
> 
> but Durban NO WAAAYYYYYYY...





emrearas said:


> exactly...... just a sea side beautiful city in SA....its silly to compare alpha cities of world with Durban...





emrearas said:


> lol
> u compare Istanbul with Durban??????
> :S
> 
> lol
> 
> ok
> 
> for now we hosted...
> 
> 2012 IAAF World Indoor Championships
> 2012 FINA Short Course World Championships
> 2011 2013 WTA World Championship
> FIBA 2010 world championship finals and group matches
> 2005 UEFA Champions League Final,
> 2009 UEFA Cup Final
> 2004 2008 European Atletics Champ. Finals B
> EuroBasket 2001 finals and groups
> Turkish Grand Prix to the Formula One racing calendar in 2005
> FIA World Touring Car Championship
> 1994 World Weightlifting Championships
> 1957- 74-94 11 FILA world wrestling championship
> 1999 LEN European Aquatics Championships
> GP2 Series
> Le Mans Series
> 4 times European Volleyball Championship host
> Turkish leg of the Red Bull Air Race World Series
> 
> 
> and Durban?????
> 
> we have already have a capacity of 120.000 beds in hotels. DURBAN?
> 
> and 35 million capacity in 2 int. airports. DURBAN?
> 
> connected directly to Asia and Europe by railways.
> Durban???
> 
> Durban cant get the games but can open a road to Cape town.





SamratAshok said:


> Durban is a joke
> Comparing with Barcelona guys shud b outa their minds:lol::lol:
> What happened to those Durban Slum pictures?
> You ppl don't have any jobs n killing ur time here in an imaginary world
> Enjoy



Use the internet and search. You might think Istanbul is the world's most amazing place, an "alpha city" - but thats your opinion, to many other people it is also a "what?"

Before you bash Durban to hell and gone based most simply on the fact that you have done absolutely no reading up on it, its massive sporting history, the fact people here are absolutely sports mad and the like. Ignorance is not an excuse.

Durban is not pretending to be the most famous city in the world, nor is it saying that its the cradle of this and that. It is simply saying that with our fantastic location, a massive sports precinct right in the heart of the city where most events can be held, where for the vast majority of events you can walk along the beaches from your hotels and between venues, we could offer a very compelling case for a compact Olympics in a beautiful location, next to a warm ocean...and heck yes it will also be the first visit to the African continent (but then i guess that nots a biggie for you).

Be careful


----------



## dysan1

Eddard Stark said:


> no, it's not enough
> 
> Durban does not stand a chance, it's ok it will mean it will pave the way for capetown 2024, which I guess is the reason why Capetown sent you first


If the South African government does bid with Durban and lose they are highly unlikely to change their bid city for the next bid and waste all the work they have done on the initial attempt. I think you really need to learn a bit more about the way my country works, the politics, and the bases of influence - currently that is not in Cape Town's favour.

And as most of the posting by people on here shows, they see Table Mountain and want Cape Town with little to no investigation into anything from the practicalities of hosting.

Its like the whole rah rah Istanbul thing. Its a MASSIVE city yes, but does that make it a good host? Possibly not


----------



## dysan1

Do a search on major events hosted in Durban besides the obvious one's in constant international rugby, cricket and soccer. At the end of the day, yes Durban has not hosted most of the major world championships, but is that really a downfall when the city constantly hosts major sports events anyway? To say that durban has done nothing and has no sports history is vastly naive and shows that some people dont look beyond the end of their nose and beyond their own ambitions

Here is a list of major annual events:

*Comrades Marathon* - World's biggest Ultra marathon event run between Durban and Pietermaritzburg over 90km each year by 25000 people.

*The Dusi Canoe Marathon* is recognised as one of the toughest canoe marathons in the world, testing not only the paddler's skills on the water but also his or her running ability, with plenty of portages along the route between Pietermaritzburg and Durban.

*Surf Ski World Cup *
The Surfski World Cup Durban, first held in 2006, has been officially accredited by the International Canoe Federation – the first time a surf ski world cup event has received ICF recognition. South Africa won both the men's and women's title at the 2008-2010 events, which boasted the biggest prize money in the sport, confirming South Africa as a world leader in ocean paddling, both on and off the water. 


*Durban July* - Africa's Premier horse race attracting over 60000 people each July.



*Past events*

*2006 IPC Paralympic Swimming World Championships*

*2009 ICC Champions Trophy* - Cricket

*2009 Indian Premier League* - Cricket

*2010 Champions League T20* - Cricket

*2010 UCI BMX World Championships*

*2009 UCI Mountain Bike World Cup*

*Fina Swimming World Cup*
Durban has been one of eight stop-offs on the Fina Swimming World Cup short-course (25 metre) circuit since 2003, drawing some of the world's best swimmers to the Kings Park Aquatic Centre – and helping to eradicate the myth of Africa being poor in swimming talent and infrastructure. South Africa's Ryk Neethling was the overall men's winner of the event for two years running, with 21 race victories in the 2004/05 series and 16 victories in 2005/06. 

*Surfing - Since this is Surf City*

The city hosts two annual six-star rated World Qualifying Series events: the long-standing Mr Price Pro (formerly the Gunston 500) in Durban, and the Quiksilver Pro Durban. 

*A1 Grand Prix*

South Africa has hosted a leg of the A1 Grand Prix since 2006, when the Durban event was named the best event in the World Cup of Motorsport's inaugural season. A sell-out crowd of close to 100 000 fans lined the 3.2-kilometre street circuit in South Africa's "coastal playground" as the Netherlands took the honours in the feature race, following France's victory in the sprint race.

You can throw in International show jumping events, Polo, surf lifesaving and more. National championships across a vast array of events.

*Future*

*2013 World Transplant Games*


----------



## dysan1

And just to give clarity on the sports precinct size and location...










Closer up


----------



## dysan1

Durban - part of the KINGS Park Sports precinct.


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> If the South African government does bid with Durban and lose they are highly unlikely to change their bid city for the next bid and waste all the work they have done on the initial attempt. I think you really need to learn a bit more about the way my country works, the politics, and the bases of influence - currently that is not in Cape Town's favour.
> 
> And as most of the posting by people on here shows, they see Table Mountain and want Cape Town with little to no investigation into anything from the practicalities of hosting.
> 
> Its like the whole rah rah Istanbul thing. Its a MASSIVE city yes, but does that make it a good host? Possibly not


 Cape Town is not like Istanbul, or are you not suggesting that? Istanbul have not yet produced a plan good enough to host yet, which is not an issue in a City as compact as Cape Town. In 2016 athletes will travel between 15-30km from the OV and Barra to other clusters, a non issue in cities like Cape Town or Durban. On the other hand Istanbul have bid quite a few times so I think they have considered the practicalities of hosting, and have certainly hosted major sports and non-sports event.


----------



## Alphaville

dysan1 said:


> If the South African government does bid with Durban and lose they are highly unlikely to change their bid city for the next bid and waste all the work they have done on the initial attempt. I think you really need to learn a bit more about the way my country works, the politics, and the bases of influence - currently that is not in Cape Town's favour.
> 
> And as most of the posting by people on here shows, they see Table Mountain and want Cape Town with little to no investigation into anything from the practicalities of hosting.
> 
> Its like the whole rah rah Istanbul thing. Its a MASSIVE city yes, but does that make it a good host? Possibly not


I don't doubt that Durban could pull of an amazing event - but are you suggesting if it fails that South Africa should continue to bid with it? It might not be wise. 

South Africa is like Australia, its a country of several options. Before Sydney won the 2000 bid, Australia had bidded with Brisbane for 1992 and Melbourne for 1996, and even if Sydney had failed for 2000 - Melbourne was already reworking its plan to go hard for 2004. 

I think it would be very, very silly for SA to count out Cape Town simply because they have held back going for 2020. 

Regardless of this, I think 2020 is Istanbul's to loose.


----------



## RobH

Why have two people said this about Istanbul's potential bid now? We've had one person say that's where they'd put their money and now another saying it's theirs to lose. Their bid failed to excite the IOC in 2000, 2004, 2008 _and_ 2012, so what's changed to push them up from perrenial bidders (often missing the shortlist) to hot favourites????

Am I missing something? I don't think I am.


----------



## Alphaville

RobH said:


> Why have two people said this about Istanbul's potential bid now? We've had one person say that's where they'd put their money and now another saying it's theirs to lose. Their bid failed to excite the IOC in 2000, 2004, 2008 _and_ 2012, so what's changed to push them up from perrenial bidders (often missing the shortlist) to hot favourites????
> 
> Am I missing something? I don't think I am.


2000 there was too much uncertainty surrounding their bid - plus in terms of sentimentality Beijing was the city the IOC had their eyes on, not Istanbul. Berlin also carried a heavy sentimental vote, which admittedly didn't get it very far. Sydney was chosen because it was the sensible and sexy option.

For 2004 obviously there was a huge amount of interest from other new frontiers (Cape Town, BA, etc..), and given Istanbul's poor showing for 2000, they weren't shortlisted. 

2008 - again the victim of Chinas stronger sentimental vote. In addition to this it was up against world-city Paris, and technically sound Toronto.

2012 - missed out on the cut. But look who it was up against. I'm sure Sydney and Athens would not have stood a chance against the 2012 candidates - a selection of the strongest world cities. It's important to note that Rio was given a similar score to Istanbul for their 2012 plan. 

So to answer your question - whats changed?

I'm not sure, however what changed with Rio between being completely snubbed for official candidature for 2004 and 2012 - to being selected host for 2016? I believe that, given the interest thus far for 2020, Istanbul is the stand out. The prospect of having the Olympic Games staged in an Islamic city for the first time, where Asia meets Europe, is powerful - and as the potential to take many African votes that would otherwise go to Durban. 

You have every right to be skeptical of the technical aspects of their bid, people did the same with Rio 2016, however to dismiss Istanbul's chances completely is very short sighted. 

2020 will be different for Istanbul.


----------



## RobH

Are you the same Emre on Gamesbids?


----------



## emrearas

RobH said:


> Are you the same Emre on Gamesbids?


si


----------



## dysan1

It will be an interesting journey. The funny thing is no city has yet fully committed to bidding. Durban is very likely to bid, but it is not guranteed, same stands for the other cities being spoken about.


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> It will be an interesting journey. The funny thing is no city has yet fully committed to bidding. Durban is very likely to bid, but it is not guranteed, same stands for the other cities being spoken about.


we have 1 year left 
i dont think so big cities will pass 2020 
tokyo rome will absolutly bid for 2020
add durban

and may be dubai and doha too

İstanbul depends on eufa 2020


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Interesting to note that in a few days it's the 10th anniversary of the Sydney 2000 Olympics. Another 10 to go for who ever wins 2020.


----------



## dysan1

*Durban's Olympic bid looks good *

September 12 2010 at 02:07PM 
Get IOL on your mobile at m.iol.co.za 

By Matthew Savides

South Africa's Olympic committee president Gideon Sam will be in Durban this week to meet officials to discuss the city's bid to host the 2020 Games.

Sam said Durban's bid "looks strong", but admitted that it would be expensive and take a lot of planning.

"We're not talking thousands or millions here; we're talking billions. I don't know exactly what it will cost because we don't know exactly what infrastructure is needed. That's why I'm meeting various people this week, to discuss these things. 

"Remember, it's 26 sports, not one, as with the World Cup. We have to put our heads together, see what we need and what costs are involved."

Durban's bid got a huge boost this week after the SA Sports Confederation and Olympic Committee (Sascoc) said it was the only city to indicate it wanted to host the 2020 Olympics. Cape Town, Joburg and Port Elizabeth were invited to bid, but did not do so.

"The bidding process is now finalised as far as Sascoc is concerned and the decision on whether a formal bid will be submitted to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for consideration now rests with the national government," Sascoc said. President Jacob Zuma said during the World Cup that he would support such a decision. IOC president Jacques Rogge also said he would support an African bid.

Sam said Durban would probably compete with Tokyo and Madrid for the rights to host the Games. "Madrid especially has a really strong bid," he said. Other cities mentioned are Rome and Dubai, although there has been talk of a possible American bid.

eThekwini municipal manager Michael Sutcliffe said he was delighted at the Sascoc announcement, adding that there was "no point in going into a contest against other cities (in South Africa) and wasting our energy when we still have to compete against other international cities".

"We have always believed that our bid was the strongest South African bid and we have the best chance to host an Olympics.

"Everyone who is anyone with connections to the IOC - as well as the journalists who came here for the World Cup - said Durban was the only city that could pull it off.

"Maybe that played a role in the other cities not expressing interest. But I can't be sure," he said.

Sutcliffe said "cost-effectiveness" was one of the key areas in the city's bid, although he did not know exactly what it would cost yet.

"We can't really know until you've looked at various things. We've done preliminary research and it's looking great," he said.

Asked whether the city had a strong bid, Sam said: "Oh, yes. If the appetite is there in the city, the province and national government, this bid is something we can seriously take forward." A decision would be made after the IOC's biannual meeting, to be held in Durban next year.

This meeting is considered vital because all the IOC's voting members attend, enabling the city to showcase what it offers and get support for a possible bid. The 2020 host will be announced after the IOC meeting in 2013.

Journalist Neal Collins, who has been involved in covering London's preparations for the 2012 Olympics, said Durban had the upper hand. 

"Durban has a big advantage simply by being African. The IOC is desperate to give Africa its first Olympics, given Sepp Blatter's decision to go to South Africa with the World Cup." Collins added that the layout of the city's sports precinct was its biggest advantage.

With the Moses Mabhida Stadium, the city already has its main Olympic stadium, and the other nearby venues - including Absa Stadium, King's Park swimming pool, Durban Country Club, Kingsmead Sahara Stadium, cycling velodrome and the beachfront and already established marathon and cycling routes - would make Durban "the most compact Games ever".

The generally warm and temperate weather would be favourable, as would the time zones, which suit European and American TV viewers.

"There has never been a better city for the Olympics! It won't be easy, it won't be cheap. But like Sydney and Athens, London and Barcelona, Durbanites will discover the day the torch is lit (that) it will be worth it," Collins said.

[email protected]




This article was originally published on page 2 of Tribune on September 12, 2010


----------



## geoone

journalist Neal Collins: "Durban has a big advantage simply by being 'African'. The IOC is desperate to give Africa it's first Olympics..."

This has been my sentiment all along. While Durban may not be the "glamor" city of choice, particularly by the people that think that only the Alpha cities can host (which is more or less accurate most of the time, but won't necessarily be the case with Africa, since the continent doesn't really have a SLEW of Alpha cities, like Europe & North America, that can realistically host an Olympic Games); Durban's main advantage is that's in Africa, & I don't believe the IOC would simply reject it cause it's not an "A"-town. 

The only continent left that's yet to receive the honor. That's a huge incentive in itself. The bid has to be *credible* though, which it appears to be, at least in these preliminary stages. Once the bid's strengths are more evident, Durban very likely is gonna start to get the momentum, at least enough to get the IOC seriously thinking about Africa.


----------



## Gondolier

Eddard Stark said:


> by the way, about Rome's capability of organizing big events...consider in Rome they had to organize one of the largest pilgrimage in christian history (4 million people in few days) and the largest assemply of head of state. All organized in a matter of hours.
> 
> .


Well,

1. Is Rome's candidacy even a sure thing? The deadline is like September 2012. Rome has made noises but it doesn't mean it'll go ahead and bid after the SASOC has all but made Durban its official bid.

2. Pilgrimage? Yeah. All those people get themselves to the Vatican. No tickets; no starting times for particular contested events. NOT in the same league by a STRETCH!!


----------



## RobH

CONI wants to bid for 2020, invited cities to bid, and subsequently chose Rome ahead of Venice in the domestic bid process. A lot of work has already gone into Rome's candidacy. Nobody within CONI would be shocked that an African city is bidding, so I don't see why they should pull Rome out on the basis of that - they would have expected an African competitor all along.


----------



## dysan1

*Durban: Running Olympic rings around the rest * 

Barbara Cole
September 16 2010 at 01:19PM 
Get IOL on your mobile at m.iol.co.za 


There was really only ever going to be one realistic South African bidder for the 2020 Olympics - Durban. 

It makes the process a lot simpler for the SA Sports Confederation and Olympic Committee (Sascoc). No internal squabbling, no local play-offs - it's just Sascoc and Durban. The city has been understandably chuffed with itself. Its long-term goal was always the Olympics, otherwise it wouldn't have spent an absolute fortune on the Moses Mabhida Stadium.

The World Cup was South Africa's biggest PR exercise to date, but the Olympics will surpass that. It could lift Durban into the international light like never before. But the euphoria will be tempered in the next few years as the amount of work and money required become reality.

Sascoc president Gideon Sam said: "We're not talking thousands or millions here; we're talking billions. "I don't know exactly what it will cost because we don't know exactly what infrastructure is needed. That's why I'm meeting various people this week, to discuss these things. "Remember, it's 26 sports, not one, as with the World Cup. We have to put our heads together, see what we need and what costs are involved."

Make it happen

With an internationally acclaimed reputation for hosting successful global sporting events, there is no doubt that Durban "can really make the Olympics happen". Deputy mayor Logie Naidoo is upbeat about Durban's chances. The city has the expertise, the best infrastructure and plenty of land to build extra facilities, if necessary.

City manager Michael Sutcliffe agrees.Durban's long-term planning has always been to think big. It has already dubbed itself "Africa's sporting and events capital" (Joburg has a similar slogan), but the city's vision foresees Durban becoming the world's sporting capital. It certainly has a lot going for it, particularly as a multi-sport venue.

An impressive track record already includes hosting events such as the Rugby World Cup, the Cricket World Cup, the World T20 Championships, the A1 Grand Prix, the Quiksilver ISA World Surfing Games, the Fina/Arena Swimming World Cup, the Clipper Round-the-World Yacht Race, the International Cycling Federation's World's View Road Challenge in Pietermaritzburg, and just recently, the BMX World Championships, also in Pietermaritzburg.

Then, there are the Comrades Marathon, the British/Irish Lions Tour in 2009, the Dusi Canoe Marathon, the Vodacom Durban July, and the Indian Premier League tournament in 2009. Durban has had some memorable and nail-biting sporting moments too.

Remember that mud-bath of a game when South Africa took on France in the torrential rain during the 1995 Rugby World Cup - and won? Then there was the Tri-Nations clash in l998 between the All Blacks and South Africa, when South Africa won 24-23 and took the Tri-Nations title for the first time. What about the 2007 Super 14 final when The Bulls snatched victory from the Sharks in that 20-19 thriller?

This was followed by victory the next year when the Sharks raised the Currie Cup, to cheers from ecstatic local fans and a ticker-tape celebration.

Finally, the ultimate sporting event (so far, that is), the seven 2010 Soccer World Cup matches played in the city's Moses Mabhida Stadium, hailed as one of the best stadiums in the world by Fifa officials.

And didn't the world love Durban? 

The stadium got 700 mentions in the global media every day. The experience, the atmosphere, the beach, the close proximity of the stadium to other attractions and the weather - it all had journalist Steven Goff on the Washington Post raving: "Oh Durban, where have you been for my whole World Cup?"

We have had our fair share of sporting stars too? Olympic gold medalist Penny Heyns, world surfing champion Shaun Tompson, Springbok rugby captain John Smit, cricketers Jonty Rhodes, Shaun Pollock, Hashim Amla and former Bafana Bafana skipper Neil Tovey.

The award-winning Moses Mabhida Stadium (15 awards to date) was, of course, especially built for the soccer World Cup, but with the future in mind, an athletics track was also included. There are 70 000 seats and enough space for another 15 000 - enough for the Olympics. Should Durban become the host city, this would be the main stadium.

The Absa Stadium, a stone's throw away, would be the secondary athletics venue. There are many other facilities nearby that cater for a range of sports - from golf to cycling, archery, swimming, rugby, judo, canoeing, yachting. And there's a fully-equipped gym for athletes wanting to train during the 22-day event. And, across the city, there are the ICC and the Durban Exhibition Centre.

Ideally, what is needed is a new multipurpose indoor sports centre near the stadium. The Olympic Village, complete with accommodation, dining facilities and a laundry, could go up on the old drive-in site, says Naidoo. Durban's advantage is that it could stage a host of sports (together with training venues) within a few kilometres of the Olympic Village. And that all fits in with the International Olympic Committee's (IOC) "compact solution" of having events in a concentrated precinct.

While the city has not done any estimates of likely costs, the bill would be cushioned by the fact that "a lot of money" was spent preparing for the World Cup: thus much of the infrastructure is already in place.

However, although the city is confident of its Olympic prospects, it would not be taking anything for granted. And when the IOC comes to Durban for its conference next July, the city plans to show off the town "in all its glory".

The advantages in Durban as a host city, says the city manager, are the climate, location and the infrastructure and eventing record. It would also be "the lowest cost solution for Africa".

Those in the know say that the biggest lesson learnt from the World Cup was that it was not the infrastructure that was the city's main asset, but the weather. While Cape Town has the potential for bad weather and Joburg can be miserable and cold, Durban has warm weather, even in winter. And, finally, before we forget... Durban is in Africa. The IOC is keen to take the Olympic Games to the developing nations. 

Durban will have its work cut out to prove it is worthy of representing the continent.

Facilities already in place ...


The Moses Mabhida Stadium ... For soccer and athletics. And of course, the opening and closing ceremonies.


King's Park Precinct ... For athletics and archery, with the fields also used as training venues for various sports.


Kingsmead Stadium ... A training venue for football.


Cyril Geohegan Stadium ... For cycling, with mountain biking at Giba George near Hillcrest and road cycling on surrounding roads.


Durban Country Club/Royal Durban Golf Club/Windsor Park Golf Club ... The match and |training courses and driving range.


Durban Exhibition Centre (DEC) ... For fencing, gymnastics, judo, table tennis, chess and weight-lifting.


Centrum Parking (near ICC, DEC) ... These venues may be used for the International Broadcasting Centre.


Umgeni River ... For slalom canoeing.


Queensmead Stadium, Umbilo ... For hockey


Shongweni Club ... With 34ha available, it is "perfectly positioned" for all equestrian events, says Anton Mostert, chairman of the Durban Shongweni Club. Just 20 minutes' drive from Durban with access from two freeways.


BMX Track, Pietermaritzburg ... BMX is the newest Olympic sport.


Badminton Hall, Cobhan Grove... For badminton.


Other infrastructure


Hotels... Come 2020, there will be no shortage of accommodation in Durban and the surrounding areas. The beachfront already boasts several hotels and new ones are going up in Umhlanga all the time. By 2020, the Point Waterfront will be finished, and there will probably be another top-end hotel there.


Transport... Durban ran a successful World Cup transport programme involving moving thousands of people from the suburbs into the city in shuttle buses, and this could be replicated again. Passengers were also moved around the city in the new People Mover buses.

Then there is the region's new King Shaka International Airport.

There is likely to be a new passenger terminal and direct international flights, certainly to and from the East and Europe, by 2020.


Trains... There is already a new train station next to the Moses Mabhida Stadium, and long before 2020, the service will have been extended to King Shaka International Airport, providing easy access in and out of the city.


Fast train... By 2020, the proposed fast train between Durban and Johannesburg, could well be a reality.

What still has to be done ...


Ideal scenario... A new, multi-purpose indoor sports centre, to be built somewhere near the Moses Mabhida Stadium) for such sports as badminton.


King's Park Pool Complex ... This has to be upgraded and the city would be up for that, says deputy mayor Logie Naidoo.


Umgeni River ... A 200 to 300m artificial white-water slalom course would need to be built near Kingfisher Canoe Club, the canoeing capital of South Africa. A similar one was built for the Sydney Games at a cost of $12 million, and it became such a popular attraction afterwards, the authorities recouped their money within a year. "We would seriously consider that and look at that international best practice and see how it worked," said Naidoo.


Westridge ... The tennis stadium would have to be dramatically upgraded to cope with the huge influx of fans expected to flock in to watch the big names, who are professionals, unlike athletes in other disciplines.

What will the visitors be able to do ...

With the beach (now upgraded) on the doorstep, what a question? The Durban World Cup Fan Festival was the most popular in the world. 

There are no shortage of other attractions either ...


This article was originally published on page 13 of Daily News on September 16, 2010 

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=6&click_id=4&art_id=vn20100916124120808C257551&singlepage=1


----------



## dysan1

Great Interview by FT with Mayor Obed Mlaba about Durban and its future amibitions

http://video.ft.com/v/91117380001/Jun-11-After-World-Cup-Durban-eyes-Olympics


----------



## Mo Rush

Yes there are facilities in place but e.g. Cyril Geohegan Stadium, is that not just an outdoor velodrome track that is not covered and is not the required UCI length?

Yes its "in place" but it is essentially a new build.

Can't wait for all the graphics and renders.


----------



## swifty78

I wonder if Matthew will be hired by the Durban ppl or he's still got his commitments in Tokyo pmsl :


----------



## Rob WP

Can someone for starters tell Emrearas - which I hope is not his real name because in English its rather amusing for all the wrong reasons - to please stop using emoticons in lieu of words that can hopefully convey something remotely relevant. Putting smiley faces everywhere will win over the hearts and minds of 6 year olds, not people discussing a topic which will have enormous implications for the cities this thread discusses. To end this 

Despite considering myself a Joburger, I am a born and raised Durbanite and it would give me nothing but pride to see the games come to my home city - and note: I did not say wonderful, fantastic, magnificent or any other unnecessary superlative. Everyone thinks they have the best handle on where the olympics should be because most of the people contributing either live in these cities or have spent enough time in them to offer pertinent insights and friendly, open and possibly unbiased points of view. It doesn't matter what anyone thinks on these forums, just that they have the capacity to garner real opinions and express them in an easily digestible manner.

Reading over these whole "We can" "You cant" nonsense is pathetic. If you told me where I would want to go and watch the Olympic games I would say Tokyo. I love sushi. I love anime. I love all the wonderful gizmos the country makes. Hell, since I saw "Lost in Translation I've been hooked." Does this mean Tokyo will win... highly unlikely. Just like they got screwed out of the 2011 RWC I don't think 2020 will be there's either but as with the rugby, 2024 or soon after. Personally I want Japan to win when I have enough money to spend 2 months travelling the glorious country and soaking up everything this amazing place has to offer. So for my sake please don't win Tokyo because the Yen will probably still be too strong and I can only buy so many nintendos before they consider me a smuggler.

So thats Tokyo gone. The big 2 left - by the sounds of it - are Istanbul and Rome. Lets take infrastructure, being a grade "A" city and all that bollocks aside and look at what these bids are really about and why, in my opinion neither can win. Rome = Vatican = Catholic. Instanbul = Turkey = Great Islamic Nation... I smell uno problemo here, and when you think that in NY they can't even build a mosque near ground zero and that racial tensions are at an all time high... Not to mention a Pope who hasn't exactly been playing his PR cards right... I reckon there is the potential for an east meets west showdown which will further divide an already divided world. Istanbul seems like it has a lot of credentials and were it not for these turbulents times then it would possibility be the outright favourite... but never throw away the religion card or do so at your own peril.

Another problem with the Istanbul bid is that Turkey is like Europe's Rosemary's baby. The Turkish dilemna has split almost every European powerhouse in two as the union clamours to justify its inclusion in the EU and moreover how to maintain it without milking employment from the east to undercut the prices in the west. I'm sure Emrearas knows what I mean... though he appears to be on too much of a buzz most of the time to know whats going on around him.

Oh and a footnote: the IOC seem to be following FIFA in their whole continent rotation policy thing which leaves Rome in a bit of a pickle because that would mean it would be London - Rio - Rome. Were that the case then why would Paris not be bidding now? They wouldn't have to change a thing. Moreover, the Italians are now part of an elite groups of countries referred to as the PIIGS - Portugal, Ireland, Italy, Greece, Spain. Being a part of this group is a bona fide indication that all your economic cards aren't in quite the right place. A successful Olympic bid for Rome sounds pretty on paper but 2 years and 3 Prime Ministers later and a budget deficit encroaching on Greece's turf (namely 40% of GDP)... it just doesn't add up. Of all the cities Rome has the least to benefit and the most to lose.

So I suppose that leaves the little sleeping village of Durban to prove to the world that it can do it. To my mind, everyone else cancels each other out. And please realise that this is a dissertation on the socio-economic and even realpolitik that govern the games. I am not in any way insulting any of the cities themselves which are truly phenomenal and unique in ways that a city like Durban could never be. But unfortunately, winning the vote isn't just about being phenomenal and unique.

Call me an optimist but Durban will have its day in the sun - which it has all year round.


----------



## dysan1

swifty78 said:


> I wonder if Matthew will be hired by the Durban ppl or he's still got his commitments in Tokyo pmsl :


I dont think we would want him...


----------



## RobH

> the IOC seem to be following FIFA in their whole continent rotation policy thing


What, because they chose Rio?

Athens - Beijing - London

There's no indication to me the IOC will definitely not pick Europe again. The wish is the father of the thought I think in your case.


----------



## dysan1

Rob WP said:


> Can someone for starters tell Emrearas - which I hope is not his real name because in English its rather amusing for all the wrong reasons - to please stop using emoticons in lieu of words that can hopefully convey something remotely relevant. Putting smiley faces everywhere will win over the hearts and minds of 6 year olds, not people discussing a topic which will have enormous implications for the cities this thread discusses. To end this
> 
> Despite considering myself a Joburger, I am a born and raised Durbanite and it would give me nothing but pride to see the games come to my home city - and note: I did not say wonderful, fantastic, magnificent or any other unnecessary superlative. Everyone thinks they have the best handle on where the olympics should be because most of the people contributing either live in these cities or have spent enough time in them to offer pertinent insights and friendly, open and possibly unbiased points of view. It doesn't matter what anyone thinks on these forums, just that they have the capacity to garner real opinions and express them in an easily digestible manner.
> 
> Reading over these whole "We can" "You cant" nonsense is pathetic. If you told me where I would want to go and watch the Olympic games I would say Tokyo. I love sushi. I love anime. I love all the wonderful gizmos the country makes. Hell, since I saw "Lost in Translation I've been hooked." Does this mean Tokyo will win... highly unlikely. Just like they got screwed out of the 2011 RWC I don't think 2020 will be there's either but as with the rugby, 2024 or soon after. Personally I want Japan to win when I have enough money to spend 2 months travelling the glorious country and soaking up everything this amazing place has to offer. So for my sake please don't win Tokyo because the Yen will probably still be too strong and I can only buy so many nintendos before they consider me a smuggler.
> 
> So thats Tokyo gone. The big 2 left - by the sounds of it - are Istanbul and Rome. Lets take infrastructure, being a grade "A" city and all that bollocks aside and look at what these bids are really about and why, in my opinion neither can win. Rome = Vatican = Catholic. Instanbul = Turkey = Great Islamic Nation... I smell uno problemo here, and when you think that in NY they can't even build a mosque near ground zero and that racial tensions are at an all time high... Not to mention a Pope who hasn't exactly been playing his PR cards right... I reckon there is the potential for an east meets west showdown which will further divide an already divided world. Istanbul seems like it has a lot of credentials and were it not for these turbulents times then it would possibility be the outright favourite... but never throw away the religion card or do so at your own peril.
> 
> Another problem with the Istanbul bid is that Turkey is like Europe's Rosemary's baby. The Turkish dilemna has split almost every European powerhouse in two as the union clamours to justify its inclusion in the EU and moreover how to maintain it without milking employment from the east to undercut the prices in the west. I'm sure Emrearas knows what I mean... though he appears to be on too much of a buzz most of the time to know whats going on around him.
> 
> Oh and a footnote: the IOC seem to be following FIFA in their whole continent rotation policy thing which leaves Rome in a bit of a pickle because that would mean it would be London - Rio - Rome. Were that the case then why would Paris not be bidding now? They wouldn't have to change a thing. Moreover, the Italians are now part of an elite groups of countries referred to as the PIIGS - Portugal, Ireland, Italy, Greece, Spain. Being a part of this group is a bona fide indication that all your economic cards aren't in quite the right place. A successful Olympic bid for Rome sounds pretty on paper but 2 years and 3 Prime Ministers later and a budget deficit encroaching on Greece's turf (namely 40% of GDP)... it just doesn't add up. Of all the cities Rome has the least to benefit and the most to lose.
> 
> So I suppose that leaves the little sleeping village of Durban to prove to the world that it can do it. To my mind, everyone else cancels each other out. And please realise that this is a dissertation on the socio-economic and even realpolitik that govern the games. I am not in any way insulting any of the cities themselves which are truly phenomenal and unique in ways that a city like Durban could never be. But unfortunately, winning the vote isn't just about being phenomenal and unique.
> 
> Call me an optimist but Durban will have its day in the sun - which it has all year round.


I think the thing is that of course most people are behind their home cities and unfortunately their is minimal Durban representation on here to counter existing beliefs and perceptions.

When the actual bidding cities becomes clearer it will the race dynamic more interesting and understandable. I think a number of the spoken about cities probably wont even bid, and while they will in no way be saying it, all the noise from Durban will be being discussed behind closed doors at present. Whether they see the city as a threat or not is their prerogative, but to right it off because they were expecting Cape Town is foolhardy.


----------



## emrearas

Rob WP said:


> Can someone for starters tell Emrearas - which I hope is not his real name because in English its rather amusing for all the wrong reasons - to please stop using emoticons in lieu of words that can hopefully convey something remotely relevant. Putting smiley faces everywhere will win over the hearts and minds of 6 year olds, not people discussing a topic which will have enormous implications for the cities this thread discusses. To end this
> 
> Despite considering myself a Joburger, I am a born and raised Durbanite and it would give me nothing but pride to see the games come to my home city - and note: I did not say wonderful, fantastic, magnificent or any other unnecessary superlative. Everyone thinks they have the best handle on where the olympics should be because most of the people contributing either live in these cities or have spent enough time in them to offer pertinent insights and friendly, open and possibly unbiased points of view. It doesn't matter what anyone thinks on these forums, just that they have the capacity to garner real opinions and express them in an easily digestible manner.
> 
> Reading over these whole "We can" "You cant" nonsense is pathetic. If you told me where I would want to go and watch the Olympic games I would say Tokyo. I love sushi. I love anime. I love all the wonderful gizmos the country makes. Hell, since I saw "Lost in Translation I've been hooked." Does this mean Tokyo will win... highly unlikely. Just like they got screwed out of the 2011 RWC I don't think 2020 will be there's either but as with the rugby, 2024 or soon after. Personally I want Japan to win when I have enough money to spend 2 months travelling the glorious country and soaking up everything this amazing place has to offer. So for my sake please don't win Tokyo because the Yen will probably still be too strong and I can only buy so many nintendos before they consider me a smuggler.
> 
> So thats Tokyo gone. The big 2 left - by the sounds of it - are Istanbul and Rome. Lets take infrastructure, being a grade "A" city and all that bollocks aside and look at what these bids are really about and why, in my opinion neither can win. Rome = Vatican = Catholic. Instanbul = Turkey = Great Islamic Nation... I smell uno problemo here, and when you think that in NY they can't even build a mosque near ground zero and that racial tensions are at an all time high... Not to mention a Pope who hasn't exactly been playing his PR cards right... I reckon there is the potential for an east meets west showdown which will further divide an already divided world. Istanbul seems like it has a lot of credentials and were it not for these turbulents times then it would possibility be the outright favourite... but never throw away the religion card or do so at your own peril.
> 
> Another problem with the Istanbul bid is that Turkey is like Europe's Rosemary's baby. The Turkish dilemna has split almost every European powerhouse in two as the union clamours to justify its inclusion in the EU and moreover how to maintain it without milking employment from the east to undercut the prices in the west. I'm sure Emrearas knows what I mean... though he appears to be on too much of a buzz most of the time to know whats going on around him.
> 
> Oh and a footnote: the IOC seem to be following FIFA in their whole continent rotation policy thing which leaves Rome in a bit of a pickle because that would mean it would be London - Rio - Rome. Were that the case then why would Paris not be bidding now? They wouldn't have to change a thing. Moreover, the Italians are now part of an elite groups of countries referred to as the PIIGS - Portugal, Ireland, Italy, Greece, Spain. Being a part of this group is a bona fide indication that all your economic cards aren't in quite the right place. A successful Olympic bid for Rome sounds pretty on paper but 2 years and 3 Prime Ministers later and a budget deficit encroaching on Greece's turf (namely 40% of GDP)... it just doesn't add up. Of all the cities Rome has the least to benefit and the most to lose.
> 
> So I suppose that leaves the little sleeping village of Durban to prove to the world that it can do it. To my mind, everyone else cancels each other out. And please realise that this is a dissertation on the socio-economic and even realpolitik that govern the games. I am not in any way insulting any of the cities themselves which are truly phenomenal and unique in ways that a city like Durban could never be. But unfortunately, winning the vote isn't just about being phenomenal and unique.
> 
> Call me an optimist but Durban will have its day in the sun - which it has all year round.


well if its a real and proffesional discussion form i could be formal but no need to... and seems u dont like me cause im against durban ....

first for your info.. i support SA to get the games but Cape town will be a better choice rather than Durban. 


secondly better u learn to respect other opinions even u dont like or dont agree... humiliation or teasing s not the way for discussion.


thirdly Turkey is not a Islamic nation.... Turks highly rejected this term cause we are the only secular democracy in muslim world.also the only democracy working on... we have muslims christians and jews also other religion believers as citizens but islam is more outnumbered %98. 

about EU and Turkey relations, well after that economical collapse of EU, we can see who needs who in near future. Me and many Turks doesnt like our government but they manage the economy well these days. First quarter of turkish GPD rises +% 10 ....means 100 billion USD added turkish economy in 3 months. 

about Durban. i never been to the city, and believe its a nice city with beautiful people living in with a beautiful landscape... but doesnt have the taste of Barcelona, Rome, Rio ... or any other olympic cities or Istanbul, St Petersburg or Madrid never hosted cities. Cape town has this and i support cape town to apply for 2020 as a better choice. Its something about PR and advertisement... and Durban hasnt got that +. hope u understand me

by the way yes my nicname is my name....and what???

better u criticise what can durban do or cant rather than my name


----------



## dysan1

I get what you are saying about Cape Town having a better international rep than Durban, but that doesnt mean that as a city it is designed to handle the games, possibly why they are not entering the bid race. What i gather is that you are basing your view that Cape Town is better purely on one angle and that is looks with the mountain, not on facilities, logistics and practicalities - but then the fact that you favour large cities with massive travel times and distances between venues, practicalities and logistics do not appear to be high on your order of priorities.

That aside, Barcelona was nothing special on the global stage until it got the Olympic games. To denounce Durban for that is not really proving anything.


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> I get what you are saying about Cape Town having a better international rep than Durban, but that doesnt mean that as a city it is designed to handle the games, possibly why they are not entering the bid race. What i gather is that you are basing your view that Cape Town is better purely on one angle and that is looks with the mountain, not on facilities, logistics and practicalities - but then the fact that you favour large cities with massive travel times and distances between venues, practicalities and logistics do not appear to be high on your order of priorities.
> 
> That aside, Barcelona was nothing special on the global stage until it got the Olympic games. To denounce Durban for that is not really proving anything.



Dysan, massive travel times? are you comparing Cape Town to the distances Rio will present in 2016?

I assume not.


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> I get what you are saying about Cape Town having a better international rep than Durban, but that doesnt mean that as a city it is designed to handle the games, possibly why they are not entering the bid race. What i gather is that you are basing your view that Cape Town is better purely on one angle and that is looks with the mountain, not on facilities, logistics and practicalities - but then the fact that you favour large cities with massive travel times and distances between venues, practicalities and logistics do not appear to be high on your order of priorities.
> 
> That aside, Barcelona was nothing special on the global stage until it got the Olympic games. To denounce Durban for that is not really proving anything.



they had these pluses

Gaudi
SPAIN ( never hosted)
and SAmaranch
EU
Samaranch

and Samaranch...

well ... just we can say Samaranch  forget others...


----------



## geoone

^^
When are you going to give it up already. :|

So Durban isn't exactly Rome, Paris, Tokyo or even an Istanbul or Cape Town. So what. Neither was Barcelona, Seoul nor Atlanta. And yeah, just like Bacelona had those pluses that you pointed out (even without the global name), so does Durban. I don't know why you're always being blind to their incentives & capabilities that could carry them to the top as well, just like Barcelona, despite their lack of international recognition at the time they were awarded the Games.

As a city, Durban has got it together. They have a new Olympic-sized stadium, a large sports complex area where many Olympic diciplines could take place. A very adequate tranportation network & so on. A well-equipped Durban bid would surely get a better grade than a marginal Istanbul one. Also what Durban would have greatly going for it is the AFRICA factor that would carry them very far against it's competitors. 

But anyway, I'm sure these major incentives on Durban's behalf will just go over your head as usual, because you seem to simply think that it's all & only about who's got the better "name".


----------



## Qatar Son 333

geoone said:


> As a city, Durban has got it together. They have a new Olympic-sized stadium, a large sports complex area where many Olympic diciplines could take place. A very adequate tranportation network & so on. A well-equipped Durban bid would surely get a better grade than a marginal Istanbul one. Also what Durban would have greatly going for it is the AFRICA factor that would carry them very far against it's competitors.


On the other hand, *Doha* has got many cards to choose as well, such as, First Middle eastern games, First Arabian games, First Islamic World games etc.


----------



## geoone

The IOC doesn't seem to be too interested though, in Doha or the other elements that would surround their bid, as was evident in the 2016 race.

The IOC seems to be more interested on taking the Games to new 'continental' levels (ie, South America, Africa), than on a regional level (ie, the Middle East, South East Asia, etc).


----------



## Gondolier

Qatar Son 333 said:


> On the other hand, *Doha* has got many cards to choose as well, such as, First Middle eastern games, First Arabian games, First Islamic World games etc.


Yeah, but the IOC will probably pass on those cards.


----------



## emrearas

geoone said:


> ^^
> When are you going to give it up already. :|
> 
> So Durban isn't exactly Rome, Paris, Tokyo or even an Istanbul or Cape Town. So what. Neither was Barcelona, Seoul nor Atlanta. And yeah, just like Bacelona had those pluses that you pointed out (even without the global name), so does Durban. I don't know why you're always being blind to their incentives & capabilities that could carry them to the top as well, just like Barcelona, despite their lack of international recognition at the time they were awarded the Games.
> 
> As a city, Durban has got it together. They have a new Olympic-sized stadium, a large sports complex area where many Olympic diciplines could take place. A very adequate tranportation network & so on. A well-equipped Durban bid would surely get a better grade than a marginal Istanbul one. Also what Durban would have greatly going for it is the AFRICA factor that would carry them very far against it's competitors.
> 
> But anyway, I'm sure these major incentives on Durban's behalf will just go over your head as usual, because you seem to simply think that it's all & only about who's got the better "name".


but there is always st on all these cities...
atlanta was home of sponsors
seoul is second biggest and rising tiger of asia koreas capitol, also its st western countries against communist ones.. korean war .etc
barcelona is samaranch desire...

something is pushing these cities on their times also mexico city...booming time of oil prices and mexicos economy
its not important to have a olympic size stadium to host the games... its important ofsport event history and capability... also guys olympics is a trade mark... and ıoc is selling that... u never think about it... the best place to sell this mark in africa is not durban.. capetown yes.. nairobi could be in future durban could be in future bıt not ready yet...

again and again im saying .. im not against sa.... but durban is not a right choice for this time... may be they just try to making a path to ct i dont know.
i just try to be objective.. and i say millions of time Istanbul wont get 2020 too....


----------



## Mo Rush

anyway. Cape Town is not in the race. Durban is.


----------



## swifty78

When it comes down to Durban you never know! Wasnt Paris favourite for 2012 and Chicago for 2016 hmmm ?


----------



## geoone

emrearas said:


> again and again im saying .. im not against sa.... but durban is not a right choice for this time... may be they just try to making a path to ct i dont know.
> i just try to be objective.. and i say millions of time Istanbul wont get 2020 too....


Well, you're not being 'obejective' enough.

You say at the time of Seoul & Atlanta, something pushed those cities forward. Well, the same could be said of Durban (i.e. Africa). Besides, at the time, most people laughed, scoffed & balked at the idea of Atlanta & the Olympics there. Most didn't believe that some 'podunk' city in the U.S. South would pull the wool over the Greeks for the Centennial Olympic Games. But look who got them in the end.

The Africa pull, I believe would be stronger than say the "Alpha" city pull. Durban has got most of the basics already in place. Does that make Durban a sure thing? No. But I don't think Cape Town would be a sure thing, either. South Africa still has to convince the IOC that it can do it no matter what city that they go with.

I see Durban like the Melbourne of South Africa. A sports capital with many, many athletic facilities already in the bag, & with a great compelling story that's ready to be sold & told to the world.


----------



## T74

geoone said:


> I see Durban like the Melbourne of South Africa. A sports capital with many, many athletic facilities already in the bag, & with a great compelling story that's ready to be sold & told to the world.


funny you say that. heard a south african say similar to me once - said they get sick of hearing about Cape Town and their bloody mountain as much as we do about Sydney and their harbour :lol:


----------



## Sylver

Why do we have a poll with only 4 cities? Did the IOC already choose the candidates?


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Sylver said:


> Why do we have a poll with only 4 cities? Did the IOC already choose the candidates?


These are the ones which will most probably bid, although Doha is too but it 
(as usual) doesn't get enough attention.


----------



## dysan1

Mo Rush said:


> Dysan, massive travel times? are you comparing Cape Town to the distances Rio will present in 2016?
> 
> I assume not.


Sorry if there was confusion I was not saying Cape Town has massive travel times, that was in reference to Istanbul and Rio


----------



## ryebreadraz

If Doha does bid, how do they counter the extreme heat? For the World Cup, their cooling system does the job, at least we know for sure in small stadiums, but the Olympics has outdoor events where that won't work. How do they do something like the marathon in that heat?


----------



## RobH

Good point. The Asian Games were in December.


----------



## Shadow111

i voted Tokyo, GO GO TOKYO, i know they would make a perfect opening  *

or mayeb tunisia, LOOL


----------



## Shadow111

i voted Tokyo, GO GO TOKYO, i know they would make a perfect opening  *

or mayeb tunisia, LOOL


----------



## Mo Rush

geoone said:


> Well, you're not being 'obejective' enough.
> 
> You say at the time of Seoul & Atlanta, something pushed those cities forward. Well, the same could be said of Durban (i.e. Africa). Besides, at the time, most people laughed, scoffed & balked at the idea of Atlanta & the Olympics there. Most didn't believe that some 'podunk' city in the U.S. South would pull the wool over the Greeks for the Centennial Olympic Games. But look who got them in the end.
> 
> The Africa pull, I believe would be stronger than say the "Alpha" city pull. Durban has got most of the basics already in place. Does that make Durban a sure thing? No. But I don't think Cape Town would be a sure thing, either. South Africa still has to convince the IOC that it can do it no matter what city that they go with.
> 
> I see Durban like the Melbourne of South Africa. A sports capital with many, many athletic facilities already in the bag, & with a great compelling story that's ready to be sold & told to the world.


Well the reality is that Johannesburg is the sports capital.

I've always maintained that if Durban is going to use the "sports capital" theme it should mean Durban hosting the world cup final for rugby, cricket and football. It must develop some weight to demand hosting these major finals and opening matches, apart from just hosting a variety of events which other South African cities do.

The Olympic bid should be more than "lets give this one to Durban" but should mean future major events give meaning to it being the sports capital.

No South African city would be a sure thing, my only concern is getting over the current phase with all sorts of articles underestimating the scale of this event and what exactly the IOC requires.

Its time to move on from "we have a stadium and airport" to this is the detail, this is how we're going to close the 34,000 hotel rooms gap to meet the minimum required rooms....etc.

The realization that the Aquatic Centre is too small, the velodrome requires a new build, the IBC/MPC needs to be 8/9 times the size of the current ICC...can this double up as a future film studio..etc etc.


----------



## Mo Rush

*Sascoc blamed for SA games bid confusion: Cape Town, Johannesburg, PE request formal opportunity to bid
*



Sep 19, 2010 12:00 AM | By BONGANI MTHETHWA 
* South Africa's bid to become the first African country to host the 2020 summer Olympic Games is in disarray. *


Last week, the SA Sports Confederation and Olympic Committee (Sascoc) announced that Durban would be punted as a host city when a formal submission is made to the International Olympic Committee next year. 
The announcement followed a Sascoc claim that Durban was the only city - of four invited cities - to have submitted a bid. 
Sascoc CEO Tubby Reddy said Cape Town, Johannesburg and Port Elizabeth had been invited to submit bids, but had snubbed the opportunity. 
"They were all invited and we have received no response," he said. 
But Cape Town says it was not given a formal deadline for the submission of its bid, and Johannesburg and Port Elizabeth denied ever being invited to bid. 
A number of attempts to contact Reddy for further comment on the three cities' claims were unsuccessful. 
Cape Town's communications director, Pieter Cronje, said the city had asked Sascoc to give it enough time to submit a bid, but had received no response. 
"Hosting the Olympics is a major project which requires guaranteed national funding, a needs assessment for the facilities and venues required, the operational capacity to host and an assessment of legacy benefits," he said. 
Only after that assessment had been completed would the city decide whether to submit a bid to host the games. 
"Previous communication from Sascoc asked an open-ended question about the City of Cape Town's interest, but gave no process, format or deadline. That's why the city is now requesting a formal opportunity to consider the possible submission of a bid," he said. 
Cape Town lost to Athens when the city made a bid for the 2004 Olympics. 
Johannesburg's deputy director of communications, Nthatise Modingoane, said the city was not aware of any invitation from Sascoc. 
"Johannesburg has never made any pronouncements regarding the submission of a bid to host the 2020 Olympic Games," he said. 
Nelson Mandela Bay Metro spokesman Luncedo Njezula said he was not aware of an invitation to Port Elizabeth to submit a bid. 
Durban's municipal manager, Mike Sutcliffe, said the city was delighted that Sascoc had chosen it as the potential South African 2020 Olympic host city. 
"We believe climate, altitude, ability to host events, our design of the sports precinct, compliant stadium and other facilities all play their part in making us a potential contender," he said. 
He refused to comment on the details of the bid. 
"I would prefer that we don't get into such detail as, over the next few months, we'll be exploring many of these issues in even more detail with both Sascoc and the national government." 
The 2020 Olympics could cost the country an estimated R40-billion, nearly the same amount it cost to host the World Cup. 
The IOC will send a formal invitation to countries to submit their bids after its session in Durban in August next year. 
The host city will be announced in 2013.


----------



## dysan1

In today's daily news SASCOC have come out and said that the comments by Cape Town, Joburg and PE are laughable. That they received receipt confirmations from all cities and that the document clearly stated a close of declarations of interest by 31st July 2010. They didnt have to have fancy proposals nor did they have to know everything about their bid, they just had to show interest. 

To ignore that and then still moan shows incompetence. SASCOC also stated that they will issue a press release and the letter sent to all cities tomorrow.


----------



## geoone

Good, can't wait. This 'issue' needs to be closed. And Durban, along with SASOC need to move forward with a bid.


----------



## ryebreadraz

I'd still like to know from those who support Doha's bid, how do they counter the extreme heat? For the World Cup, their cooling system does the job, at least we know for sure in small stadiums, but the Olympics has outdoor events where that won't work. How do they do something like the marathon in that heat?


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> In today's daily news SASCOC have come out and said that the comments by Cape Town, Joburg and PE are laughable. That they received receipt confirmations from all cities and that the document clearly stated a close of declarations of interest by 31st July 2010. They didnt have to have fancy proposals nor did they have to know everything about their bid, they just had to show interest.
> 
> To ignore that and then still moan shows incompetence. SASCOC also stated that they will issue a press release and the letter sent to all cities tomorrow.


SASCOC incompetence or e.g. incompetence of Jhb, which essentially hosted half the WC and has hosted ever major final of every world cup we have hosted?

If there was a process then absolutely we should go ahead with Durban.

This deadline was 20 days after the WC. i.e. 20 days or less after they sent the letters asking if cities were "interested"....?


----------



## dysan1

As i said elsewhere, if SASCOC have the proof then it is the incompetence of the cities for failing to respond


----------



## Mo Rush

ryebreadraz said:


> I'd still like to know from those who support Doha's bid, how do they counter the extreme heat? For the World Cup, their cooling system does the job, at least we know for sure in small stadiums, but the Olympics has outdoor events where that won't work. How do they do something like the marathon in that heat?


Well then maybe October should be allowed. ?

Night time marathon?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

No. It's 3rd generation undercover + airconditioned marathon


----------



## dysan1

Ya Qatar does confuse me. I suppose they do have a far better chance with Olympics than World Cup though


----------



## Mo Rush

*eish.*

*Cape Town asks if 2020 Games bid can be considered*




Email
Print
 Associated Press

JOHANNESBURG -- Cape Town has asked South Africa's Olympic committee if it would consider a possible bid from the city to host the 2020 Olympics after being told it had missed the deadline.


Cape Town spokesman Pieter Cronje told The Associated Press on Tuesday that the city has twice written to South Africa's Olympic body, SASCOC, to ask if it would consider a possible bid.
Cronje said Cape Town was awaiting a response.


SASCOC has said Cape Town missed a July 31 deadline to declare interest in hosting the 2020 Games. It announced Durban as the country's only candidate this month.


But Cape Town, which mounted a failed bid for the 2004 Games, says it was not aware of any deadline.


----------



## Rob WP

Emrearas my apologies for "making it personal". But thanks for using less emoticons subsequently.

I just want to know where you get your facts from. 10% GDP growth in 1 quarter... that would be a 40% growth per annum. I think what you meant to say is that the economy grew QUARTER BY QUARTER at a rate of 10%. This means that relative to the quarter prior the economy grew at that pace. NOT that the economy grew by 10%.

And if you want to talk economics, was the growth nominal of gross? Is that factoring in inflation? Be that the case then Turkey would be the best performing economy in the world far surpassing both China and India. Somehow I don't think so. I can't stand it when people mention statistics that are either completely fallacious or out of context. There's a saying in English: There's lies, damn lies, and statistics. But of course I can't discredit your "opinion".

And moreover, considering the EU is Turkeys biggest trading partner and its up the proverbial creek without a paddle, how did your government miraculously achieve this growth? If memory serves me correctly, Turkey used to have such hyperflation that you had to drop 0s from your currency as it was unmanageable. But obviously you know better seeing as you probably have an economic background or you wouldn't churn out chunks of... well you decide what word to use.

I'm not slating Turkey. Family friends bought property there in some resort town I don't remember. So you guys are obviously doing well. 10% well? I don't think so.

And I find it hilarious that you say you guys hate the "perception" that Turkey is an Islamic country. Well unfortunately that perception is pervasive and I reckon 99.9% of the people who know of Turkey would also think as such. As such, it is of similar chagrin that Durban is "perceived" as not having as much to offer as Joburg or CT. All the cities are different. The north coast above Durban is in many ways just as amazing as anything you'll find in the cape. Just different.

Another point of interest is whether or not you would be so oblivious had Turkey actually made it to the World Cup. I don't know if you watched any of the games, but a good couple were played in Durban including the semi-final between Germany and Spain. Had you seen the footage of the stadium that night you may have been impressed.

Also interesting to note that there has been a wave of international journalists who have openly stated that Durban would be the best city in South Africa to host the olympics - and they had travelled the whole country during the world cup. Sepp Blatter even came out and said it and its not like he would have an ulterior motive.

An interesting aside is that Morocco has not made Casablanca its bid city but rather Rabat. How many people have heard of Rabat? The implications would be that they like South Africa have realised that there are certain factors beyond world status that will decide the final tally. And look at what's happening in New Delhi at the moment with their Commonwealth Games preparations. They are in disarray. But hey. Its an "A" city right? And its also possible that Tokyo won't be Japan's bidding city. It may be Hiroshima or Kyoto... so obviously they are thinking along the same lines.

When Cape Town won the bid in 2004 there was a bit of a conspiracy theory even then that they weren't suited to host it. I for one was happy as hell that they lost because I knew the next time round it would be Durban. Cape Town received immeasurable exposure just by bidding and I imagine that that in itself has helped it become the tourist mecca it is today. I can't stand the place but were I a foreigner it would definitely be top of my list were I to visit South Africa.

Bottom line is that when you add everything up Durban just makes sense as South Africa's bidding city. So lets drop this "A" grade city bollocks and focus on the facts at hand. Either that or pack a suitcase and visit Joburg, Durban and Cape Town so you can make a fair assessment.

Done.


----------



## Mo Rush

Rob WP said:


> When Cape Town won the bid in 2004 there was a bit of a conspiracy theory even then that they weren't suited to host it. I for one was happy as hell that they lost because I knew the next time round it would be Durban.


The bid back then was actually a proper process believe it or not and Cape Town won for several reasons. The proper process included consultation with IOC members who viewed all the bids.

It consisted of an actual process, not just a letter inviting cities with no deadline....

Cape Town lost because Athens was always going to win, and because of Ramsamy, dropping Ackerman, who had literally spent time with tons of IOC members lobbying for the bid.

As for Japan...seriously...they have been down this road, they dropped Fukuoka, and they will drop "Kyoto" and Hiroshima too, for what it the right city to bid with Tokyo.

As for Rabat..oh boy.

Yes, lets get behind Durban as our candidate, but once again, this isn't a race for the Leipzig's, Birmingham's, Osaka's, Perths, Brasilia's, Lille's....

Unless you have the weight of Atlanta, its not going to happen. 

Can Durban win? Yes, but its not going to be easy.

Sydney-Athens-Beijing-London-Rio.....Durban...? The Africa card will be vital.

As for the numbers adding up. 

1. Durban does have the lowest amount of hotel rooms of the 3 major cities
2. Johannesburg probably has the most venues in place.

Up until the last 48 hours there was no South African Olympic bid city to support so is it surprising that Durban has been supported? No. Does it deserve support? Yes.

There were and are many articles mentioning Durban over the last few months...well, yes....only Durban has been making any noise.


----------



## Mo Rush

*SASCOC: Bidding could be re-opened*

* Fair play doubts cloud bid *

* Sascoc: Durban's interest highest *

Sep 21, 2010 11:38 PM | By ANDILE NDLOVU 
* The city of Cape Town has stopped just short of accusing the country's Olympic governing body of giving Durban's bid to host the 2020 games preferential treatment. *








IDEAL: Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban. The city says Sascoc backs its bid for the 2020 Games Picture: GALLO IMAGES 
*Related Articles*



  Durban to bid for 2020 Olympic Games 
 

Tubby Reddy, CEO of the SA Sports Confederation and Olympic Committee (Sascoc), yesterday denied allegations that Cape Town, Johannesburg and Port Elizabeth - all believed to be preparing bids - had not been given a fair chance. 



Reddy said the other cities had simply not shown the same interest as Durban had. He had written to the mayors of all four cities, telling them they had until the end of July to submit bids - and only Durban had. 



But Cape Town spokesman Pieter Cronje said yesterday the "two-paragraph letter" received from Sascoc was "open-ended" and didn't provide a deadline date for formal bids. 



Cronje said: "All we are saying is before we failed in our bid to host the 2004 Olympics there was an extensive sit-down process. This time we just heard that Durban was chosen, which came as a surprise." 



A South African city stands a fair chance of hosting the games. 
Immediately after the 2010 World Cup final, International Olympic Committee president Jacques Rogge said: "From the start, when South Africa was named as World Cup hosts, we all knew the country would be able to organise the tournament. Now it is up to you as a nation to decide if you want to host this event." 



Cronje said Cape Town would not drag its feet if Sascoc said the city could still table a bid: "We would like to consider the possibility of a bid, but it's no small exercise. But there should be enough time for the city to express interest." 



Reddy said Sascoc's board will decide whether to reopen the bidding. 



London will host the 2012 games, followed by Rio de Janeiro in 2016. 
Durban city manager Michael Sutcliffe said: "It really is too early to speculate on anything. What we have said is that we have the backing of Sascoc for Durban but there still is a fair amount of work to do. 



"The bidding process opens in mid-July next year, so it is premature and improper for us to talk about our bid or about other cities - more so because Durban is also hosting the International Olympic Committee next year." - Additional reporting by Nivashni Nair


----------



## YelloPerilo

I hope it's going to be in South Africa! :cheers:


----------



## geoone

Japan isn't going to go with Hiroshima nor Kyoto. Japan only has 2 options (maybe 3), & that's Tokyo, Osaka & a distant 3rd choice Nagoya. International cachet of a city certainly is a big factor, but it's not all that cut-&-dry. Nor is it the 'only' aspect of an Olympic bid. And besides, Hiroshima & Kyoto are still a only half the size of Durban. Size does matter, too.

I've said it before & I'll say it again, while Durban is not the 'A' city of it's country, what it does have is the AFRICA factor. And that's a very compelling & powerful card to be played. Plus, Durban has a lot of the basic fundamentals already in place for an Olympic bid that it clearly could make it a contender in the international arena. Durban also has the potential of the Barcelona effect. A city from being underneath the radar to a virtual all out overnight international destination. 

The major difference that the lower-tier cities don't work in a lot of the other countries, especially in the ones that have already hosted, is that there really is no main nor compelling incentive to do so. And this has been attested time & again by the IOC by putting to the wayside the cities of Seville, Lille, Leipzig, Manchester & Birmingham, not even giving them a 2nd glance. Yet, the respective premier cities of these countries that have already hosted have either won recently (London) or almost won (Paris & Madrid). 

But every once in awhile you have that low-radar city (i.e. Seoul, Barcelona, Atlanta) that gets in through the cracks because they either one, had a compelliing case (Seoul) or two, had a very powerful figure on their side (Samaranch). In Durban's case, they have the desire of the IOC (& Rogge) that they want to finally take the Games to Africa, & that's a big plus for the very few African cities (unlike the slew of their European & North American countertparts) that can put forth a 'credible' bid.


----------



## General Huo

Hong Kong and Shenzhen should jointly bid the Summer Olympics


----------



## emrearas

Rob WP said:


> Emrearas my apologies for "making it personal". But thanks for using less emoticons subsequently.
> 
> I just want to know where you get your facts from. 10% GDP growth in 1 quarter... that would be a 40% growth per annum. I think what you meant to say is that the economy grew QUARTER BY QUARTER at a rate of 10%. This means that relative to the quarter prior the economy grew at that pace. NOT that the economy grew by 10%.
> 
> And if you want to talk economics, was the growth nominal of gross? Is that factoring in inflation? Be that the case then Turkey would be the best performing economy in the world far surpassing both China and India. Somehow I don't think so. I can't stand it when people mention statistics that are either completely fallacious or out of context. There's a saying in English: There's lies, damn lies, and statistics. But of course I can't discredit your "opinion".
> 
> 
> Done.


first quarter economic growth..

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...erates-to-11-7-fastest-pace-in-six-years.html

second quarter economic growth.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...ond-quarter-on-record-low-interest-rates.html

http://www.worldbulletin.net/news_detail.php?id=63858

turkey is the fastest growing economy in OECD and europe... 
 
and that doesnt work like %10 in first % 10 second and totally % 40 when u are calculating economical statistics. the second half also including the first ones growth.


----------



## Tallsmurf

If IOC is to be able to give serious consideration to bids throughout world, then they need to give consideration to moving the calendar around a bit. Places like Doha and Dubai could not practically hold the games in July as it is too damn hot, but there is no reason why they could not move them back to say October. Similarly July is typhoon season in Hong Kong etc.

I have heard the excuse that athletes need to build up to their peak fitness, but if they have 4 years notice then this is not a valid excuse. 

Why not move the dates around a bit???


----------



## emrearas

hmmmm... the flash news in turkey is

our president calls a editor of one of the best selling newspaper in the country and told him that they have crazy projects about istanbul that all world will focus here... :S nothing in detailed but all people are talking about this today...:S

its rumuored that its gonna be st about arts and exhibition and renovating all city at once???? who knows...
if st gonna be clear im gonna share...


----------



## Qatar Son 333

Tallsmurf said:


> If IOC is to be able to give serious consideration to bids throughout world, then they need to give consideration to moving the calendar around a bit. Places like Doha and Dubai could not practically hold the games in July as it is too damn hot, but there is no reason why they could not move them back to say October. Similarly July is typhoon season in Hong Kong etc.
> 
> I have heard the excuse that athletes need to build up to their peak fitness, but if they have 4 years notice then this is not a valid excuse.
> 
> Why not move the dates around a bit???


When Doha made the bid for 2016 it got shot down and not short-listed due to the timings proposed (October).

Next time Doha puts on a bid (2020 very likely) would have the bid going to be in mid summer.



ryebreadraz said:


> I'd still like to know from those who support Doha's bid, how do they counter the extreme heat? For the World Cup, their cooling system does the job, at least we know for sure in small stadiums, but the Olympics has outdoor events where that won't work. How do they do something like the marathon in that heat?


The Qatar 2022 bid is proposing to cool stadiums, stadium surroundings, training pitches and fan zones / fests. so if they could cool large areas around stadiums that could mean it would be quite possible to cool even more open areas. (not to mention it being carbon-neutral, energy efficient technology, so they could keep it on all the time.

there has been proposals too such as this one:


> Qatar engineer designs ‘Cooling Palm’
> 
> DOHA: A Qatari engineer has designed a device that can eliminate the sizzling heat and high humidity levels in the atmosphere. The “Cooling Palm” with its environment-friendly technology can reduce the temperature considerably, according to Farej Sakeri, a local engineer.
> 
> “The multifunctional device can reduce the temperature from some 45 degrees Celsius to 20 degrees Celsius,” said Sakeri. “It can also reduce humidity from 60 percent to 10 percent and can also increase the oxygen content in the air from 24 percent to 40 percent. It can also absorb the carbon dioxide in the atmosphere,” he told a local daily
> 
> The machine has been created keeping in mind the needs of the GCC region. Hence it is camouflaged to blend into the local landscape in the form of a date-palm; hence the name – Cooling Palm.
> 
> The device owes its multi-functionality to a couple of gadgets that can filter air. These include a device that absorbs the moisture in the air, thereby reducing humidity. Another device then converts this moisture into water by condensing it.
> 
> The water is stored in a tank and when needed it is taken to the top of the Cooling Palm. Here, a device called industrial fog valve converts the water into cold fog and sprays it into the atmosphere.
> 
> “The whole machine is based on solar energy and it needs no electricity or water to run. The leaf-like structures in the palm help to absorb the sun’s energy. The whole machine stands at a height of 40 metres,” he said.
> 
> The fog cloud will be at a height of 35 metres from the ground and cover an area of 100 square metres. This can bring down the ambient temperature to between 20 and 25 degrees Celsius. These clouds can also help block the sun’s rays.
> 
> “The machine can be installed in all public places. Open areas like the Corniche and the souqs in Qatar can be cooled in this manner, thereby attracting more visitors. The device can be modified and installed at homes,” Sakeri told the daily.
> 
> Though the device was innovated by Sakeri, the design of the machine was suggested by a senior official in a cleaning company here. Hence the device will be soon patented in the name of the company.


*---------------------
*


Mo Rush said:


> Well then maybe October should be allowed. ?
> 
> Night time marathon?


It would be better to avoid the sun but i think it wouldn't be allowed at night, we have to look at outdoor cooling + shading etc.

other sports however, such as tennis, could be played at night since they are already played at night in Doha, not to mention with the combination of outdoor cooling, it would be comfortable.

just an example.


----------



## T74

I actually don't think the heat will be as big an issue for an Olympic bid - you have more flexibility in terms of when the event can be held (unlike the WC), and most of the venues are much smaller than a 40k+ football stadium

only one I have concerns about is the marathon, but maybe it could be run at night


----------



## broncoempire

Not to mention that most events can be held in what amount to air conditioned exhibition centers and convention halls. My brain may be deceiving me, but I could swear the marathon used to be held in the later afternoon to early evening on occasions. Specifically, I'm thinking of places like Mexico City and Barcelona as per this example. In Atlanta, I remember concerns regarding temperatures in the high 90s with very high humidity and as a result they had it very nearly after sunrise. There doesn't seem to be any reason the IOC would not allow a version of this if that or the other if it was required. The heat is an obstacle to a Middle Eastern city hosting an Olympics in the relative future, but its certainly easier to deal with the the World Cup. With a successful Asian Games already under their belts, Doha probably stands an excellent chance of hosting in the next 20 years or so, provided they aren't paired against a major superpower of a city such as Rome, Paris, or Tokyo.


----------



## dysan1

emrearas said:


> hmmmm... the flash news in turkey is
> 
> our president calls a editor of one of the best selling newspaper in the country and told him that they have crazy projects about istanbul that all world will focus here... :S nothing in detailed but all people are talking about this today...:S
> 
> its rumuored that its gonna be st about arts and exhibition and renovating all city at once???? who knows...
> if st gonna be clear im gonna share...


and the point of this in here is....?


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> and the point of this in here is....?


it could be about olympic village and zaha hadid project....
or including all of these... cause one of the most important fro the government about istanbul to taking the Olympics to the city....

at least we are developing and building some infrastructural projects to make the city ready for big events..


----------



## Mo Rush

and so are other cities


----------



## 863552

I'm thinking this is going to Rome.


----------



## Rob WP

Emrearas some interesting stats there. Now look, I want to make it clear that I'm not bashing Turkey in anyway as not only am I sure its a great country but also the South African economy isn't exactly flying high at the moment either.

I just want to draw your attention to this little detail you left out, "The economy is recovering from a 14.5 percent slump a year ago as record-low interest rates revive spending by Turkish consumers and companies." Sorry but that means you guys are still off the mark and only recouping what you lost. SA achieved, if memory serves me, 10 straight years of growth. None were even close to 11% but then again we didn't go backwards to go forwards.

Moreover, it states clearly that the primary reason for the recovery is the slashing of interest rates. What are they currently sitting at? What is inflation sitting at? Does the Turkish government focus on inflation targeting or outright growth? These handy little bits of information will go a long way to proving your point instead of just blurting out that the economy grew by 11%. Of course the implications of low interest rates is more borrowing which means more debt and the more people borrow the more it will push up inflation as there will be more money circulating in the economy.

When it comes to South Africa we just need to look at the facts: We have hosted every major sporting event - excluding the olympics - with aplomb. They thought the World Cup was gonna be a disaster. We proved them wrong. We even have the Champions League 20/20 cricket at the moment and whilst I imagine that is not a great deal in Turkey... Cricket is the 2nd most popular sport in the world behind football. So obviously we're doing something right.

The only major event I head coming out of Turkey was when you guys hosted the Champions League Final a couple of years back. Maybe I'm just ignorant but thats the only major event I can think of.

So seriously, start making some sense because open, hopefully unbiased debate is great and your objective and more scientific opinions would be embraced with open arms.

Vis-a-vis Mo. Thanks for a good sport and supporting Durban. Are you sure you're from Cape Town?

Your point about Athens was spot on. They got screwed by Atlanta so it was inevitable. CT was always going to be an also ran. I'm curious as to why they've all of a sudden come out of the woodwork and said they weren't aware of the proposal date. If CT was serious about it, like Durban has been for years, then surely they would have made a fuss sooner. And moreover, if they already had a plan for 2004 why could it not just be amended? Furthermore, why would they have built the Greenpoint stadium without room for an athletics track. No sense does it maketh to me.

CT won't get the nod no matter what rabbit they try to pull out the hat. Even Raymond Ackerman - who lives in CT and has the Pick 'n Pay head offices there - has come out in support of the Durban bid as well as the SA Tourism Board and of course, being a DA province means its pretty much dead in the water before its taken its first stroke. Hopefully they won't cause too much of a stir so that SA can unite behind one city and just get on with it.

Quite frankly, in my opinion, CT has more to lose than to gain. Its already on the tourist map and one of the world's "must visit" locations. Durban would benefit from the exposure far more than CT would. And moreover, isn't it fact that only 2 cities have ever profited from the olympics? I know LA is one don't know the other. If I were in the city municipality I'd readily hand the risk over to Durban because unlike Durbs, CT has a lot more to lose. Sounds like sour grapes to me. Maybe if Zille were president... otherwise not.

I just want to add a perspective on this "A" city thing. Question: can anyone here name a famous landmark in Madrid? How about Tokyo? And Seoul... if it weren't for "Lost" I wouldn't even know what it looked like. People keep going on about Barcelona's plethora of tourist attractions. Aside from Gaudi's Church is there anything else that people know about it? Well obviously the football team.

We live in an information age where global perceptions can change in a heartbeat. If people don't know about something that can just google it. I mean google maps in itself will pretty much take them there. Surely pragmatism will finally win the day. Who had even heard of Obama before he started out? The playing-fields are being levelled. Invariably mankind will turn into some androgynous species but until then it's fantastic to marvel at our differences.

I just wish I could fast forward to 2013. Its going to be interesting!


----------



## Mo Rush

Raymond Ackermand did say: "If Cape Town does not bid, I will support Durban...."

Until very recently there was no other city to support...

As for Istanbul it hosts all sorts of events and just recently hosted the FIBA World Champs, it is also a major conference destination.


----------



## emrearas

Rob WP said:


> Emrearas some interesting stats there. Now look, I want to make it clear that I'm not bashing Turkey in anyway as not only am I sure its a great country but also the South African economy isn't exactly flying high at the moment either.
> 
> I just want to draw your attention to this little detail you left out, "The economy is recovering from a 14.5 percent slump a year ago as record-low interest rates revive spending by Turkish consumers and companies." Sorry but that means you guys are still off the mark and only recouping what you lost. SA achieved, if memory serves me, 10 straight years of growth. None were even close to 11% but then again we didn't go backwards to go forwards.
> 
> Moreover, it states clearly that the primary reason for the recovery is the slashing of interest rates. What are they currently sitting at? What is inflation sitting at? Does the Turkish government focus on inflation targeting or outright growth? These handy little bits of information will go a long way to proving your point instead of just blurting out that the economy grew by 11%. Of course the implications of low interest rates is more borrowing which means more debt and the more people borrow the more it will push up inflation as there will be more money circulating in the economy.
> 
> When it comes to South Africa we just need to look at the facts: We have hosted every major sporting event - excluding the olympics - with aplomb. They thought the World Cup was gonna be a disaster. We proved them wrong. We even have the Champions League 20/20 cricket at the moment and whilst I imagine that is not a great deal in Turkey... Cricket is the 2nd most popular sport in the world behind football. So obviously we're doing something right.
> 
> The only major event I head coming out of Turkey was when you guys hosted the Champions League Final a couple of years back. Maybe I'm just ignorant but thats the only major event I can think of.
> 
> So seriously, start making some sense because open, hopefully unbiased debate is great and your objective and more scientific opinions would be embraced with open arms.
> 
> Vis-a-vis Mo. Thanks for a good sport and supporting Durban. Are you sure you're from Cape Town?
> 
> Your point about Athens was spot on. They got screwed by Atlanta so it was inevitable. CT was always going to be an also ran. I'm curious as to why they've all of a sudden come out of the woodwork and said they weren't aware of the proposal date. If CT was serious about it, like Durban has been for years, then surely they would have made a fuss sooner. And moreover, if they already had a plan for 2004 why could it not just be amended? Furthermore, why would they have built the Greenpoint stadium without room for an athletics track. No sense does it maketh to me.
> 
> CT won't get the nod no matter what rabbit they try to pull out the hat. Even Raymond Ackerman - who lives in CT and has the Pick 'n Pay head offices there - has come out in support of the Durban bid as well as the SA Tourism Board and of course, being a DA province means its pretty much dead in the water before its taken its first stroke. Hopefully they won't cause too much of a stir so that SA can unite behind one city and just get on with it.
> 
> Quite frankly, in my opinion, CT has more to lose than to gain. Its already on the tourist map and one of the world's "must visit" locations. Durban would benefit from the exposure far more than CT would. And moreover, isn't it fact that only 2 cities have ever profited from the olympics? I know LA is one don't know the other. If I were in the city municipality I'd readily hand the risk over to Durban because unlike Durbs, CT has a lot more to lose. Sounds like sour grapes to me. Maybe if Zille were president... otherwise not.
> 
> I just want to add a perspective on this "A" city thing. Question: can anyone here name a famous landmark in Madrid? How about Tokyo? And Seoul... if it weren't for "Lost" I wouldn't even know what it looked like. People keep going on about Barcelona's plethora of tourist attractions. Aside from Gaudi's Church is there anything else that people know about it? Well obviously the football team.
> 
> We live in an information age where global perceptions can change in a heartbeat. If people don't know about something that can just google it. I mean google maps in itself will pretty much take them there. Surely pragmatism will finally win the day. Who had even heard of Obama before he started out? The playing-fields are being levelled. Invariably mankind will turn into some androgynous species but until then it's fantastic to marvel at our differences.
> 
> I just wish I could fast forward to 2013. Its going to be interesting!


i wont argue with you anymore cause its meaningless....
u ever checked what organisations or events hosted by Turkey? or the economical booming of the country for 10 years... also usa and japan or other developed countries ( except india brazil and china) get smaller in gdp size at 2009. but non of these have that big boom after that crush.

its very funny that u underestimate a country which is the leading tv and house machines producing in europe, leading car manufactury and ship builder.
turkey is exporting car and textile equal to SA s all export amount or more ... 70 billion USD

before u talk about st. please have some information about that...

about the A city thing... tokyo is famous with its cherry trees, tokyo tower, imperial palace, FUJI mountain view and high speed trains with ultra modern techonolgy

also barcelona is not only Gaudi's cathedral ( Sagrada Familia we name it) also many iconic structures of gaudi, its main cathedral, Dali, cuisine, chocolate, Picasso, Flamenco... and same for Madrid and Seoul 
i m afraid of asking u what u imagine or think about Istanbul 

i think u are a patriot about Durban and its application for the olympics. also i like to see the games in SA. but please dont underestimate or tease other cities and countries when u r doing this. Its a race and every candidate has the equal chance for now...


and another thing, cape town is not one of the most visited points of the world...


----------



## theespecialone

durban or tokyo


----------



## geoone

> i think u are a patriot about Durban and its application for the olympics. also i like to see the games in SA. but please dont underestimate or tease other cities and countries when u r doing this. Its a race and every candidate has the equal chance for now...


Uummmmm, isn't that what you're doing with Durban, though. 'Underestimated or teasing' the city simply because it's not a 'big name' international city. 

You're also just as guilty of being 'patriotic' when it comes to Istanbul & it's application for the Olympics. So really you do the same that you're accusing others of doing. Pot calling the kettle black. 

Most people are guilty of this though, especially when it's their hometown or a city in their home country, but please lets refrain from the utter hypocrisy when you're just at fault as anybody else who is bias & partial for their candidate of choice. 

If you're going to criticize other cities for whatever YOUR 'opinions', then don't be totally surprised when the words come back at you. As the old saying goes; "if you can't stand the heat, then get out of the kitchen".


----------



## emrearas

geoone said:


> Uummmmm, isn't that what you're doing with Durban, though. 'Underestimated or teasing' the city simply because it's not a 'big name' international city.
> 
> You're also just as guilty of being 'patriotic' when it comes to Istanbul & it's application for the Olympics. So really you do the same that you're accusing others of doing. Pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Most people are guilty of this though, especially when it's their hometown or a city in their home country, but please lets refrain from the utter hypocrisy when you're just at fault as anybody else who is bias & partial for their candidate of choice.
> 
> If you're going to criticize other cities for whatever YOUR 'opinions', then don't be totally surprised when the words come back at you. As the old saying goes; "if you can't stand the heat, then get out of the kitchen".


i dont think i never say about Sa or any other country...
did i?


----------



## geoone

Clever attempt of deflection on your part. But I'm not talking about South Africa as a country, but Durban as a city. Go back & read your own posts you made about Durban, & there you'll see that yes you did talk negatively. And sorry to say, but you now trying to backtrack & completely deny that you did so, is just ludicrous & absurd.


----------



## Rob WP

Geoone, you rock.

The point hear that it would appear that Emrearas is not understanding, is that the staging of any major tournament in modern times is a complicated affair and cannot merely be broken down into convenient little pieces.

At no point have I said anything bad of Istanbul nor Turkey. I would love to visit the country - though to be honest I had Turkish coffee once and it was horrid. Funnily enough that was in France so maybe they just didnt make it right.

Everyone is a patriot of course. But I feel the difference here is that nobody is denouncing the authenticity of the Istanbul bid and saying its a long shot. I trust that every person on this forum is open-minded and my concern is that your points Emrearas are one-sided, myopic and oftentimes ambiguous at best.

Hypothetical scenario: Could Turkey host the FIFA world cup tomorrow? Mo mentioned something about basketball. Great sport - though I find it boring. But kudos on hosting that event. Yet to date Turkey has not hosted anything comparable to what SA has hosted and surely that should give you a little clue as to why a country with such a succession of successful tournament hostings would nominate a particular city. Your consistent refusal to consider any merits for the Durban bid indirectly implies that the country has no damn clue what its doing - which obviously flies in the face of history. If Turkey nominated Ankara then I would be very interested as to why it were chosen over Istanbul but not shoot it down in the process. Maybe that's a lesson you have to learn because unfortunately your rhetoric and diatribes are nothing more than a guise to you underlying ignorance. So do some research and seriously come back with something worthwhile. I imagine English is not your first language and as such I commend your remarkably on your grasp thereof. Maybe were it your mother-tongue things would be different. As it stands your petulance is grating.

Your Tokyo comments were correct though I disagree about the cherry blossoms and imperial palace and as a Japanophile I feel I have reason for speculation.

Barcelona and Madrid. Sorry for not referring to La Sagrada Familia in its spanish form. Obviously you speak that language as well or your wouldn't be so pedantic about it. You mention Picasso, Dali... seriously? Those were international icons that were not associated to any city in particular. To my knowledge there are more Dali and Picasso works in Paris than in either Barcelona or Madrid. By the same token Leonardo spent his last years in france ergo the Mona Lisa in the Louvre. But obviously you're an art scholar and economist as well as a politician so I won't query your judgement.

And chocolate? Seriously? You associate Spain and Seoul with chocolate? That's akin to me associating Carneval with Bolivia.

And I just want to know something. As a politician Emrearas, do you honestly think that in a day and age where Muslims are not even allowed to construct a mosque within a close proximity of ground zero that the IOC will not consider the implications of Rome - the bastion of christianity and not to be crude, but considered by many to be lead by a fascist Pope - and Turkey - which no matter what you say is considered an Islamic country ergo the chronic European debate as to whether or not it should be included in the EU... oh and whats that big thing sitting on the hill in Istanbul? Last time I checked is was a mosque/palace... do you honestly think they will risk it?

Pragmatism would lead one to believe that it was for this reason that Rio was chosen over Chicago even though there is a great chance that the Rio Olympics will be a disaster... as is the potential for their world cup considering they hadn't even started construction on their main stadium last time I checked. Its NEUTRAL... and guess what. So is South Africa regardless of what city we promote. Another sidenote: whats happening at the commonwealth games in Delhi? Another disaster. Look at South Africa's track record and you find a botch for me. Please. I urge you. 

Have you ever heard of the Zulus? Johnny Clegg? Go to Europe and its one of the few things they know about South Africa aside from Nelson Mandela. And guess what. Durban is in many ways a Zulu city. That makes it more African than anywhere else in the country and realistically the IOC decision is going to be largely influenced by that. Have you even heard that there is an IOC delegation meeting taking place in Durban in 2011 that is being attended to by Prince Albert as a prelude to his honeymoon? And he is a very influential figure in the IOC...

And I never said Cape Town was one of the world's most visit cities. To quote myself - which is wonderful, "Quite frankly, in my opinion, CT has more to lose than to gain. Its already on the tourist map and one of the world's "must visit" locations." What were you reading? As Geoone pertinently pointed out, you twist things in order to suit your flagrantly biased perception. Pity. You sound like a fairly intelligent chap though you seem to lack the linguistic capacity to translate meaningful thought into meaningful dialogue.

And as an aside, congratulations to Mo on proving is worth as a true Cape Townian. Now that they are desperately clinging to a futile exercise you decide to jump ship. And didn't you at one point mention that Ackerman didn't support the CT bid in 2004? Now you want to sit there and play Devils Advocate? Seriously, if I had my choice I would annex the Western Cape and declare you your own sovereignty.

Oh and I just want to mention this point. I'm actually a Joburger. Originally from Durban, but a Joburger at heart so my intentions are admittedly slight skewed but nevertheless in the great context of the well-being of our magnificent country - and yes that includes your mountain Mo - we need to unite and Durban just makes sense in every way possible.

The rather disturbing truth is that I actually find disjointed, fragmented and unfounded perspectives entertaining so I would personally like to thank everyone participating in this forum - including those who actually have valid points to make. You are making my mind work... be that for better or worse.


----------



## Mo Rush

I have mentioned Ackerman's statement previously in the South African threads. Feel free to check, those were his exact words.

As before, I support South Africa's candidate, and its still Durban which deserves all the support it has been receiving, but there has only been one city to support thus far.

CT is definitely not in the race yet, if there is any race to begin with, and even if there is any race, I don't see Reddy changing his mind.

As for the "true" Capetonian rubbish. Stop sulking, because Ackerman's support was conditional on Cape Town not bidding.
Those were his words, not mine.


----------



## nomarandlee

Oh snaps :sly:




> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ympics-2020-chicago--20100924,0,7501863.story
> 
> *Chicago likely USOC's strongest candidate for U.S. bid for 2020 Olympics
> City has strong plan from failed 2016 bid already in place if USOC decides to go ahead*
> 
> By Philip Hersh, Tribune reporter
> 
> 7:34 p.m. CDT, September 24, 2010
> 
> COLORADO SPRINGS — The United States Olympic Committee has not ruled out a bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics and the timing of the process makes it likely 2016 loser Chicago would be its most viable candidate.
> 
> "I think it would be challenging for any other city to organize a bid in that time frame but not impossible," U.S. Olympic Committee chairman Larry Probst told the Tribune after delivering his state of the USOC address to the organization's general assembly Friday.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee will choose the 2020 Olympic host in 2013. Based on past timetables, the USOC would have to present a bid in early autumn 2011.
> 
> Even as he played down the likelihood of a U.S. bid for 2020, USOC chief executive officer Scott Blackmun would not eliminate the possibility.
> 
> "I don't think there is any reason for us (to say there will be no U.S. bid)," Blackmun said. "I think it's highly unlikely."
> 
> The USOC selected Chicago as its 2016 bid city in April, 2007, about 2 1/2 years before the International Olympic Committee selected Rio de Janeiro as the host. Chicago had committed to the bid in early 2006.
> 
> "It's a quick turnaround (from this point), and it's a huge undertaking for any city (to bid)," Probst said. "Who knows what kind of appetite Chicago would have for it?"
> 
> Patrick Ryan, CEO of the Chicago 2016 bid, said the city should bid again, partly because it will be so far ahead of where it was when the 2016 candidacy began.
> 
> "We have taken our (Olympic venue) plan, which is a great plan — for the most part, even IOC members really liked it — and put it in a time capsule, so to speak, so that a succeeding mayor or mayors and people in the community can dust it off and have the foundation for another bid," Ryan said in a recent interview.
> 
> "Because of the natural layout of the city, that's not going to change. So they won't have to spend the money we had to spend in starting from scratch."
> 
> Ryan said the timing of a future bid should take into consideration the nature of the competition. He felt the IOC's desire to award the first Games to South America was an insurmountable advantage for Rio de Janeiro once it became clear the Rio bid was solid.
> 
> "If Chicago or any U.S. city wanted to bid but there was a realistic opportunity to go to Africa or the Mideast, you would have to say, `Can you beat that?' " Ryan said.
> 
> Rome has announced its intention to bid for 2020 and South Africa is weighing a bid.
> 
> NBC Sports Chairman Dick Ebersol, who called Chicago's bid the best he ever had seen by a U.S. city, supports the idea of another Chicago bid "if you get the unique set of circumstances you had for 2016."
> 
> "In men leading the bid like Pat and Mayor Daley and Andy McKenna, you had some pretty extraordinary personalities all willing to go the extra mile," Ebersol said Friday.
> 
> Blackmun said hosting Olympics is a key piece of USOC long-term strategy.
> 
> "On a long-term basis, we would like to host the game in the United States whether it's once every 10, 20 or 30 years," Blackmun said. "As you all know, we're in discussions with the IOC about revenue-sharing questions, and we don't think it is in our interest to have an active bid while those discussions are active.
> 
> "So we are still in a state of suspension in terms of an Olympic bid."
> 
> Blackmun acknowledged the inherent paradox that having a U.S. bid city could be a key component in the USOC's efforts to build the international relationships necessary for the bid to win.
> 
> "I think that's a fair point," he said, "but I think the offsetting consideration is the impact it might have on our negotiations over revenues."
> 
> Ryan insisted the revenue negotiations needed to be resolved before the U.S. makes another bid, saying the IOC-USOC friction was the elephant in the room. Ebersol, whose network has U.S. broadcast rights through the 2012 Olympics, thought a 2020 bid would be "pushing it a little."
> 
> "To rush it sends the wrong message to the international community as we go beyond conversations to material change," Ebersol said.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Rob WP

First-off Nomarandlee... thanks for that but it seems to state in simple terms that the US won't bid for 2020. Am I missing something?

And Mo. Sulking would imply that I have an emotionally depressive disposition to the potential of a CT bid. Did you seriously garner that from what I said?

CT must just shut up and carry on. I can find a good couple of articles showing an unequivocal disinterest in the CT municipality to even foster the thought of bidding for 2020. 2024 yes. 2020 no.

If anyone is sulking its CT knowing that if Durban were to get the games then CT's next opportunity would probably be a century away.

I have a severe disliking of being proven wrong, but when it comes to my assertion that Cape Townians suffer from an idiosyncratic vulnerability to an "island" mentality being affirmed... well somehow I feel better. Still want Zille for president though...


----------



## nomarandlee

Rob WP said:


> First-off Nomarandlee... thanks for that but it seems to state in simple terms that the US won't bid for 2020. Am I missing something?...


I agree that is likely but it does seem to have left the door open more widely then previously assumed.


----------



## city_thing

I'd quite like to see South Africa host the Olympics - just as long as they ban those sodding vuvuzuela things. Cape Town would make for a great host city - not exactly sure that Durban has a high enough international profile, though it is quite a "party town" I'm told. 

Tokyo would be a great host too. Though I imagine these games may go to somewhere like Istanbul, where "east meets west" and all that jazz.


----------



## Mo Rush

Rob WP said:


> First-off Nomarandlee... thanks for that but it seems to state in simple terms that the US won't bid for 2020. Am I missing something?
> 
> And Mo. Sulking would imply that I have an emotionally depressive disposition to the potential of a CT bid. Did you seriously garner that from what I said?
> 
> CT must just shut up and carry on. I can find a good couple of articles showing an unequivocal disinterest in the CT municipality to even foster the thought of bidding for 2020. 2024 yes. 2020 no.
> 
> If anyone is sulking its CT knowing that if Durban were to get the games then CT's next opportunity would probably be a century away.
> 
> I have a severe disliking of being proven wrong, but when it comes to my assertion that Cape Townians suffer from an idiosyncratic vulnerability to an "island" mentality being affirmed... well somehow I feel better. Still want Zille for president though...



As I have said before, the DA are a cautious government, and if that means no Olympic Games, then so be it.

There plan for the city is an events strategy, not a once off event. Within this events strategy the Olympic Games is a possibility but not the entire aim of the plan. It may even mainly be focussed on events that actually bring in money to the city or focus on culture or conferences mainly. Already large parts of an events strategy are now complete including the event laws, the event specific team which focuses on traffic management, security etc. specifically for events, and a partnership with SAIL/Stade de France to actively market the stadium, and attract events.

Its all part of a greater plan for the city, including projects like the new development agency based on the London Development Agency, the Provincial Property Projects, the IRT system, and many others, which focus on the broader issues.

It has also formed key relationships with cities hosting major events, through talks with Boris Johnson, Tessa Jowell (former Olympics minister), an alliance with Copenhagen to assist with the COP17 bid and potential hosting, *with Barcelona through a number of initiatives including the Olympic Games BUT not limited to the Olympic Games
*










Nobody is suggesting that Cape Town should get preferential treatment, lets go ahead with Durban, but that doesn't mean Cape Town is not interested in developing and maintaining sports facilities that are accessible by all Capetonians or that it is not interesting in attracting major events.

Innovative solutions for the upgrade of the velodrome and bellville stadium are underway, the planning for the new aquatic centre is taking place after overwhelming support for it, the new tennis centre planning has actually started, the hockey centre roof is being replaced, the CTICC Phase 2 expansion, another key Olympic venue is the negotiation phase...this excluding the basic maintenance with regards to all large and small sports venues, a major transformation compared to that of the ANC run city. 


Would I like Cape Town to host? Yes. But its Durban thats in it and has made all the noises so why should it not go ahead....?

The Olympic Games can set our next deadline, and will attract a huge chunk of government funds to the host city for infrastructure beyond sports venues, but if Cape Town can attract theses funds as it already has e.g. R4 billion for the IRT system, and continues to receive these funds, then the Olympic Games are not necessary. If Cape Town can develop key venues for sports without the Olympic Games, then so be it too.

There are a few venues Cape Town needs with or without the Olympic Games which is in no way guaranteed to even come to South Africa in 2020 or soon at all. In the meantime Cape Town still needs a small athletics venue, suitable of hosting local and international athletics. 

If this can get built without the Olympic Games, then why not....If the funds for the IRT system's future phases are provided by government then perhaps we do not need a 2020 deadline for it BUT if the Games do come to Cape Town or Durban it just perhaps means getting new trains sooner, getting more funds sooner, and with the deadline as we have seen with the World Cup, pressure to deliver. Along with private sector investment and a huge boost to the brand of the city.

The "island mentality" you speak of is perhaps the opposite when it comes to the city and its relations with government, which is in fact better than when the city was run by the ANC. Projects like the IRT system,a government led initiative have significantly improved relations with government. Then there is housing, which has also reached new highs under Tokyo Sexwale and his relationship with the province and city. There's the current co-operation even with PRASA and co. to release large property parcels around key train stations to support dense developments near transport nodes.

So, in fact, while many Capetonians may be oblivious to this, Cape Town, is not an island, and is benefiting from being very much a part of the workings of the country as a whole, which extends to future projects e.g. cruise ship terminals, which required other coastal cities, if it is to be considered feasible.

The Olympic race however is not a FIFA WC bid, and is not a "second placed city" bid. The IOC wants the glamour, the glitz, the sceneary, so when we do bid with Durban, we should all be behind it 110%, and take the massive scope of the event seriously. There is a huge gap between what any South African city currently has and what is required for the Games, so lets first get that right, and then present a bid that will not waste hundreds of millions just for the bid phase. I'd like the SASCOC saga to end so that we can actually start to focus on the real scope of an Olympic Games instead of the "we have some fields", "we have space", "we have a cycling track"...


----------



## emrearas

Rob WP said:


> At no point have I said anything bad of Istanbul nor Turkey. I would love to visit the country - though to be honest I had Turkish coffee once and it was horrid. Funnily enough that was in France so maybe they just didnt make it right.
> 
> Hypothetical scenario: Could Turkey host the FIFA world cup tomorrow? Mo mentioned something about basketball. Great sport - though I find it boring. But kudos on hosting that event. Yet to date Turkey has not hosted anything comparable to what SA has hosted and surely that should give you a little clue as to why a country with such a succession of successful tournament hostings would nominate a particular city. Your consistent refusal to consider any merits for the Durban bid indirectly implies that the country has no damn clue what its doing - which obviously flies in the face of history. If Turkey nominated Ankara then I would be very interested as to why it were chosen over Istanbul but not shoot it down in the process. Maybe that's a lesson you have to learn because unfortunately your rhetoric and diatribes are nothing more than a guise to you underlying ignorance. So do some research and seriously come back with something worthwhile. I imagine English is not your first language and as such I commend your remarkably on your grasp thereof. Maybe were it your mother-tongue things would be different. As it stands your petulance is grating.
> 
> And I just want to know something. As a politician Emrearas, do you honestly think that in a day and age where Muslims are not even allowed to construct a mosque within a close proximity of ground zero that the IOC will not consider the implications of Rome - the bastion of christianity and not to be crude, but considered by many to be lead by a fascist Pope - and Turkey - which no matter what you say is considered an Islamic country ergo the chronic European debate as to whether or not it should be included in the EU... oh and whats that big thing sitting on the hill in Istanbul? Last time I checked is was a mosque/palace... do you honestly think they will risk it?



u hate it and i love it so i will start with this

what ever. i really really again again wanna see the olympics in Africa... and the only country as it seems for now can handle this is SA. still thinking Durban is not the best choice but if u choose Durban i cant say anything about it.
another thing.. i cannot say Fiba or Uefa or Fifa world cups are can be a reference for hosting the games. cause they are just 1 sports event using 1 stadium or arena... Commonwealth games, panam games, universiade, asian games or mediterennean can be a better reference for that cause its so similar to the games and more complicated than 1 sport champ.s... i hope u will agree this.
on the other hand u said Turkey didnt host anything like Fifa. may be u like to say about it s tv share or popularity but Turkey hosted many many organisations more challenging and complicated than wold cup . Izmir Universiade 2005 9000 athletes with 14 sports., Izmir Mediterennean Games, Black Sea Games 2007 trabzon 1300 athletes aand 11 sports. and 2011 universiade games in erzurum.
also as i see u dont like my style about arguing im a bit sarcastic and choose the way to make u see the opposite always. so i will try to be more kinder and direct when i answer you guys after that.
and yes im a Turk , english is not my mother language

about religion its EU's shame and western worlds to divide the world christians and muslims... we have about 100.000 christians or more living in Turkey and can pray and free to live the way they want. The islam in Turkey and in arap world or else is very different. we live islam in a sufi way. respecting all lliving things and religious. If the western countries see muslims as a threat its their shame and problem. just a clue for that. when ottomans was ruling the holy places for 3 religons there were no fighting or people killing each other in the area. There are many archives about that jews and muslims when cannot share a temple for daily use the sultans gave the keys to a christian , or the opposite. till 1800s the place was in harmony. now what happened and why muslims are very angry to west thats another social thing to analyze i guess. hope u had your answer if not please free to ask anything cause i really enjoy answering these things. people are see my country like the rest of the muslim world. but we are not.

about visiting here... anytime u are welcome. will wait u with my open arms to show my city and why im in love with her


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Olympic dream is far-fetched*

Issue 40 1-7 October 2010 









*Kuwait has made little impact on the international sporting calendar. Doha and Dubai have experience of hosting major global sporting events*


Following Qatar’s pledge to spend $50bn in its bid to host the World Cup in 2022, Kuwait is tendering a design package for a multibillion-dollar Olympic Village.

The proposed sports complex is scheduled to contain a 70,000-80,000-capacity stadium and Olympic-sized swimming facilities. The planned Sabah al-Ahmed development will enable Kuwait to bid for the Olympic Games in the future.

If Kuwait does decide to bid, it is following the trend of Gulf states seeking to host major sporting events. In addition to its current World Cup bid, Qatar has previously attempted to bring the Olympic Games to Doha. Kuwait could have some competition as Dubai is also currently considering the feasibility of entering the bidding process to host the event in 2020.

Both of these countries have hosted international events in the past. Doha hosted the Asian Beach Games in 2006, and both Qatar and Dubai host annual professional tennis and golf events. But Kuwait has made little impact on the international sporting calendar to date.

Kuwait has the money to invest in developing its sporting infrastructure. Plans to increase oil output to 4 million barrels a day by 2020 from the current 2.6 million barrels, means the state has cash to pump into sporting facilities.

Kuwait will face similar hurdles as its neighbouring Gulf countries in bringing major events to the region. The intense summer heat and lack of sporting legacy derailed Doha’s Olympic dream a couple of years ago, and may well result in its World Cup hopes falling flat.

The volatile nature of politics in Kuwait could also hinder its ambition. Earlier this year, Kuwait was suspended from the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for state interference in the elections of sports organisations.

Building the Olympic Village will please citizens that the government is investing in sporting infrastructure. If Kuwait is to host a major sporting event like the Olympics in the future, it will require more than just an Olympic Village.

http://www.meed.com/sectors/construction/infrastructure/olympic-dream-is-far-fetched/3073149.article


----------



## Mo Rush

Rob we could go round in circles. I just want to see this letter and "deadline"...and we have yet to see such a thing.


----------



## dysan1

lets put it this way, Cape Town dont want it. They want to think some more. lets all sit around and wait for them to think shall we?


----------



## Mo Rush

We've been down that road Dysan and I am not going down it again.

As I've said before ignore Cape Town.

Where is the letter sent to CT, Jhb and PE with the deadline? Either the letter had one, in which case it was 12 days after the WC, or it had no deadline.

and 2. What sort of process is this when two other cities invited too cannot account for this "process" or "deadline" or "letter"?

Nobody is suggesting Durban should not continue its planning and work or that it should not bid for South Africa or that things should change at all.

If Cape Town wants to bid it should say so, budget for it, plan for it, and present a concept. I just want to know where this letter is...?


----------



## Rob WP

Mo if your rhetoric can get you out of this hole then you will be my presidential choice and not zille:

An article entitled: _"A Cape Town 2020 Olympic Bid "Premature""_ written on the 21st of July 2010:

*Calling a bid from Cape Town for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games "premature", mayoral committee member for economic development Felicity Purchase said Wednesday that although it would be "fantastic" to host the Olympic Games, Cape Town was not ready to make a bid.
Sport 24 reports Purchase said, "I don't want to be negative, but I don't think in the short term we are ready yet to do an Olympic bid. We will be looking at that, and have a committee that will (consider the issue) shortly. But to be quite honest with you, I think it is premature".

South Africa's Olympic governing body said last week it would formally oversee a bid for the 2020 Games and encouraged potential host cities to come forward, reports Sport 24.

Purchase said the city needed to complete a study now underway on the economic implications for Cape Town of the recent soccer World Cup, and also needed to conduct a cost-benefit analysis of an Olympics, look at the Olympic bid book, and conduct a "gap analysis" of what was required and what could be achieved in a given time.

Purchase added, "the Olympic Games would be fantastic. The reality of it is that we are not there yet".

"People that have hosted these big events say that the return on the investment is far greater for small events (held) in a regular sustainable way than for a mega-event. Yes, you achieve a lot, and there's a lot of legacy that comes with it.

"And that is the benefit of the (soccer) World Cup for us. But realistically, can we afford it, having to deliver all those things that are required for an Olympics, now? I can honestly say, I don't think so", she said.

Cape Town lost the 2004 Olympics to Athens.*

Gee Mo. I don't want to be presumptuous considering English is my first language and everything, but isn't our dear friend Felicity saying in a nutshell that Cape Town is not in a position to bid for the games as the economic ramifications were not feasible? Am I somehow reading this wrong because if I am then I beg you to correct me.

Now you'll probably say there was no defined time-period and that maybe the dudes in the mayor's office just wanted to chill for a bit, smoke some hubbly and stare at the mountain for a while before making up their minds. But to me, and any impartial reader, that article proves categorically that CT had effectively eliminated ITSELF from the race.

Now the question is: how does a city go from saying that, "the Olympic Games would be fantastic. The reality of it is that we are not there yet" or in other words WE ARE NOT READY, to today's desperate last ditch effort to claim they didn't get a letter and were not informed etc etc etc. 

Thats why I get pissed off with Cape Town. Its the city's almost insane lack of accountability, machine-gun like finger pointing and tantrum throwing antics that are quite frankly embarrassing. And it all comes together in this smug pretty little pie thats ready to launch at anything that dares usurp it. Its almost as if the mayors office was so convinced that Cape Town's bid was a given that they didn't even feel a need to nominate themselves. I mean who would dare take on Cape Town right? As if 

I think Cape Town should have a more descriptive name: Cape Town of Entitlement because everything would suggest that thats the pervasive paradigm blowing around the mountain.


----------



## Mo Rush

We've been through all of this in the South African section, which you are free to browse.

My question remains, where is the letter with the deadline on it?

Thats all. Nothing to do with who wants to host, can host, thinks it can host, will never host etc.

Just the question.


----------



## Trelawny

haha this is funny.


----------



## geoone

Why does a letter even matter if Cape Town just wants to continue to procrastinate. 

It just seems like an oxy-moron to be incessantly asking for something like a 'letter, process, deadline, whatever' if you're still gonna just sit on your behind & dwell on whether or not you guys want to start a bid & get rolling. 

And yeah, this has been like a circle - you keep insisting on a 'letter', but yet again, what does it matter if Cape Town still doesn't know what or how in the world to proceed. Get over the letter already. That's not the real issue here. It's about who's 'serious' about bidding & who's not.


----------



## geoone

Matthew Lowry said:


> .
> 
> 10 years after the greatest games ever in sydney i think and the most of the IOC thinks that brisbane will get the games in 2024 and 2024 will be a the 200th anniver of the city.


Quit snorting whatever it is that's making you hallucinate. 

A nation of merely 22 million people is not getting a second Olympics in only 24 years & a third one in only 68 years. 

Not when we still have other more compelling nations that have waited much, much longer, like France, Germany, Italy & Japan, & others that are still waiting for their first run, like South Africa, Turkey & India (when they get their act together). Get your head out of your behind, wil'ya.


----------



## nsub_guy

Rob WP said:


> Forgot to mention that yes Mo and I have disagreed before but I'll admit beyond a shadow of a doubt that he's far more clued up as far as on the ground real events and scenarios are concerned. Nothing abstract or unclear about Mo because he is remarkably informed.
> 
> And I take offence at the "enjoy the good read" part. By my own admonition I would hardly consider my writing to be less than good. I'd maybe even lean towards great...


I realy dont care if you take offence in it. So, feel what you must feel. Further more, I'll just ENJOY THE GOOD READ.


----------



## Mo Rush

geoone said:


> Why does a letter even matter if Cape Town just wants to continue to procrastinate.
> 
> It just seems like an oxy-moron to be incessantly asking for something like a 'letter, process, deadline, whatever' if you're still gonna just sit on your behind & dwell on whether or not you guys want to start a bid & get rolling.
> 
> And yeah, this has been like a circle - you keep insisting on a 'letter', but yet again, what does it matter if Cape Town still doesn't know what or how in the world to proceed. Get over the letter already. That's not the real issue here. It's about who's 'serious' about bidding & who's not.


Once again, where is the letter? 


For the 7th time, this has nothing to do with whether or not Cape Town or JHB or PE wants to bid. Nobody is disputing Durban as our candidate or even suggesting Durban should stop bidding.

I'd just like to know where the letter is with the explicit deadline that SASCOC said they would provide as proof?? My support of Durban is irrelevant.


----------



## Rob WP

Wow Mo.

You are the best deflector I have encountered in a while. Its as if the truth is all around you but a carrot is being dangled in front of your head... or in this case a letter or lack thereof. You know that even the letter won't make a difference but in true CT spirit you'll moan anyway and focus on the only thing that gives any justification to do so. I think even an optometrist would call that myopic.

Are you employed by the DA? If not I would SERIOUSLY recommend a profession in politics as your rhetoric is stupendous.

And snubguy... do you understand self-deprecating ironic humour or should I spell it out for you?


----------



## Mo Rush

For the 9th time. I know the letter will not make a difference, so I repeat what I have repeated earlier. "This has nothing to do with Cape Town or Jhb or PE or changing the bid process or starting a new one ...etc etc"

I would just like to see the letter with the explicit deadline. SASCOC have been served with a summons to parliament on the Semenya issue for failing to appear twice, and its not unlikely that parliament will ask the same question. What was the Olympic process, what was the deadline...?

I support the Durban bid 100%. 

So I ask once again, a very simple question. Have SASCOC released the letter?


----------



## dysan1

Mo Rush said:


> We've been down that road Dysan and I am not going down it again.
> 
> As I've said before ignore Cape Town.
> 
> Where is the letter sent to CT, Jhb and PE with the deadline? Either the letter had one, in which case it was 12 days after the WC, or it had no deadline.
> 
> and 2. What sort of process is this when two other cities invited too cannot account for this "process" or "deadline" or "letter"?
> 
> Nobody is suggesting Durban should not continue its planning and work or that it should not bid for South Africa or that things should change at all.
> 
> If Cape Town wants to bid it should say so, budget for it, plan for it, and present a concept. I just want to know where this letter is...?


Ok ok.

But if Cape Town wanted it they would have said "YES WE WANT TO BID". Thats not hard to do. All they are saying is "we want time to think", "we do not have it in our current plans", "we do not think 2020 is on our agenda and it is too soon", "we have other things to focus on".

That shows no interest in it. So why the fuss?


----------



## dysan1

Mo seriously you are stuck on this letter mate.

It seems that only you and the CT office (who it had to be emailled to twice because clearly they have better things than checking their mail to do...) are going on about this. It is trivial in the actual scope of CT's actions. THEY DO NOT WANT THE OLYMPICS and have said so themselves.

Why not give SASCOC a call yourself and persuede them? Are sure they have not shared this letter with the media? The media are not going to scan and personally send it to you. Maybe send them a barrage of emails too?

All in the name of giving CT the time sit and think, ponder, day dream...and then come back in June 2011 and say na we dont want it we knew it a year ago.

Your 10th letter diatribe is getting as stale as Matthew Lowry


----------



## Rob WP

dysan1 said:


> Mo seriously you are stuck on this letter mate.
> 
> It seems that only you and the CT office (who it had to be emailled to twice because clearly they have better things than checking their mail to do...) are going on about this. It is trivial in the actual scope of CT's actions. THEY DO NOT WANT THE OLYMPICS and have said so themselves.
> 
> Why not give SASCOC a call yourself and persuede them? Are sure they have not shared this letter with the media? The media are not going to scan and personally send it to you. Maybe send them a barrage of emails too?
> 
> All in the name of giving CT the time sit and think, ponder, day dream...and then come back in June 2011 and say na we dont want it we knew it a year ago.
> 
> Your 10th letter diatribe is getting as stale as Matthew Lowry


Oh snap Dysan!

Mo its getting to the point that you're being contrary for the sake of being contrary.

Have you actually considered what will be the outcome is SASCOC in fact bundled it up because they didn't find it necessary - which is not surprisingly based on their history of mistakes and the fact that no other city indicated interested.

The outcome is simply going to be that either Cape Town is going to waste its time and money in trying to pull a rabbit out the hat which is already dead; or once it inevitably loses there is going to be a political backlash which will create an unnecessary divide and further strain the already tenuous relationship that the rest of SA has with the city.

If you factor in the inevitable then maybe its time to just get on with it and letter or not just let Durban start its preparations in earnest. Just by having this dispute if CT loses then we will never hear the end of how unfairly they were treated and how if they had received the letter they could have won.

Does the greater good not sometimes justify a potential err because life is often unfair but a reasonable human being will consider the end result before challenging a decision - particular if that decision is irrevocable and will cause more room for derision.

This letter is just an excuse for Cape Town to wax philosophical and obtain the moral high ground and to cover its bases when it loses - which it will. Any other city would just let it slide so why can't you guys? And stop pretending you are behind Durban if it wins. Just like the CT thats your way of covering YOUR bases.

The truth is if you were objective, impartial and pragmatic you would actually be arguing in favour for this fight to end.


----------



## nsub_guy

Mo Rush said:


> Once again, where is the letter?
> 
> 
> For the 7th time, this has nothing to do with whether or not Cape Town or JHB or PE wants to bid. Nobody is disputing Durban as our candidate or even suggesting Durban should stop bidding.
> 
> I'd just like to know where the letter is with the explicit deadline that SASCOC said they would provide as proof?? My support of Durban is irrelevant.


Ja Mo, I also whould like to know, where is that letter. Makes a person wonder.


----------



## nsub_guy

Rob WP said:


> Wow Mo.
> 
> You are the best deflector I have encountered in a while. Its as if the truth is all around you but a carrot is being dangled in front of your head... or in this case a letter or lack thereof. You know that even the letter won't make a difference but in true CT spirit you'll moan anyway and focus on the only thing that gives any justification to do so. I think even an optometrist would call that myopic.
> 
> Are you employed by the DA? If not I would SERIOUSLY recommend a profession in politics as your rhetoric is stupendous.
> 
> And snubguy... do you understand self-deprecating ironic humour or should I spell it out for you?



Rob WP, please, you are a stirrer, you like to stirrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> Ok ok.
> 
> But if Cape Town wanted it they would have said "YES WE WANT TO BID". Thats not hard to do. All they are saying is "we want time to think", "we do not have it in our current plans", "we do not think 2020 is on our agenda and it is too soon", "we have other things to focus on".
> 
> That shows no interest in it. So why the fuss?


As I've said before and I will say it again. I'm not suggesting anything about Durban or Jhb or PE or CT. Or anything relating to who wants to bid, why, when, who replied or who did not. None of this will change Durban as our candidate.

So again, missing the point.
All I am asking is to see the letter with the deadline, whether SASCOC produce it in public, whether I get a copy from the city or whether JHB or PE suddenly find the fax/e-mail. Thats all.

I'm not asking for the letter in relation to Cape Town or any other city. I'd personally just like to see it.

Do I have issues with a 12 day deadline after a city has just hosted a WC? Yes, but if the deadline was there then it was there full stop.

None of this changes anything. Durban has been putting in the effort, making the noise, doing actual Olympic specific planning, has the stadium etc. We both know its not going to change.

By asking to see the letter I am simply wanting to find out about the formal process and or lack thereof.

The "letter" issue has long blown over I am simply, enquiring about its contents, and if I do get a copy, you know that I'd post it here. This has nothing do with Cape Town bidding, not bidding, not wanting to bid, unable to bid etc etc etc

So for the 11th time, have you perhaps seen the formal letter, outlining the domestic bid process, including a deadline. Thats all.

It still surprises me that many are so quick to believe that the incompetence is with the 3 host cities rather than with SASCOC, with a track record of incompetence.


----------



## Rob WP

Mo Rush said:


> As I've said before and I will say it again. I'm not suggesting anything about Durban or Jhb or PE or CT. Or anything relating to who wants to bid, why, when, who replied or who did not. None of this will change Durban as our candidate.
> 
> So again, missing the point.
> All I am asking is to see the letter with the deadline, whether SASCOC produce it in public, whether I get a copy from the city or whether JHB or PE suddenly find the fax/e-mail. Thats all.
> 
> I'm not asking for the letter in relation to Cape Town or any other city. I'd personally just like to see it.
> 
> Do I have issues with a 12 day deadline after a city has just hosted a WC? Yes, but if the deadline was there then it was there full stop.
> 
> None of this changes anything. Durban has been putting in the effort, making the noise, doing actual Olympic specific planning, has the stadium etc. We both know its not going to change.
> 
> By asking to see the letter I am simply wanting to find out about the formal process and or lack thereof.
> 
> The "letter" issue has long blown over I am simply, enquiring about its contents, and if I do get a copy, you know that I'd post it here. This has nothing do with Cape Town bidding, not bidding, not wanting to bid, unable to bid etc etc etc
> 
> So for the 11th time, have you perhaps seen the formal letter, outlining the domestic bid process, including a deadline. Thats all.
> 
> It still surprises me that many are so quick to believe that the incompetence is with the 3 host cities rather than with SASCOC, with a track record of incompetence.


Then Mo go get the damn thing yourself. I'll buy you a ticket to Joeys so you can picket outside their offices.

Your intentions strike me as far more nefarious than you make it sound.

And snubguy, I only stir when confronted with opinions that I find annoying and unsubstantiated. Or general idiocy I suppose... which category do you fit into?


----------



## GulfArabia

Dubai ?

when will the middle east bid


----------



## wexine

if the IOC receives a South African bid for 2020, they'll be more than in the driver's seat in the same manner Rio was in 2016.


----------



## Mo Rush

Rob WP said:


> Then Mo go get the damn thing yourself. I'll buy you a ticket to Joeys so you can picket outside their offices.
> 
> Your intentions strike me as far more nefarious than you make it sound.
> 
> And snubguy, I only stir when confronted with opinions that I find annoying and unsubstantiated. Or general idiocy I suppose... which category do you fit into?


For a second there I thought you had a point to make.

Go well.


----------



## nsub_guy

Mo Rush said:


> For the 9th time. I know the letter will not make a difference, so I repeat what I have repeated earlier. "This has nothing to do with Cape Town or Jhb or PE or changing the bid process or starting a new one ...etc etc"
> 
> I would just like to see the letter with the explicit deadline. SASCOC have been served with a summons to parliament on the Semenya issue for failing to appear twice, and its not unlikely that parliament will ask the same question. What was the Olympic process, what was the deadline...?
> 
> I support the Durban bid 100%.
> 
> So I ask once again, a very simple question. Have SASCOC released the letter?


Hey Mo, I do get your point and it makes a person wonder????

Its almost like someone is trying to ...


----------



## nomarandlee

> EXPLORING OLYMPICS: Want to watch the Olympics from your backyard? Miami-Dade officials do, too, as the county commission approved Tuesday a motion that would create a Miami-Dade Olympic Exploratory Committee. The group is to evaluate the feasibility of bidding for and hosting the games and submit an annual report to the commission. To ensure that staffing support is absorbed by the county, members of the Miami-Dade Sports Commission are to serve on the committee. "Hopefully, this will give our team the ability to sponsor the Olympics in the future," Chairman Dennis Moss said.
> 
> http://www.miamitodaynews.com/news/101007/fyi.shtml


...


----------



## p2bsa

*Olympics sport - The 2014 Karate World Cup will take place in Durban, South Africa*

cross post from the main SA 2020 Olympics thread...

*The 2014 Karate World Cup will take place at the ICC Durban...
*
>>>>>
South Africa has won the bid to host the 2014 Karate World Cup. The announcement was made in Durban last night following the 2nd annual Jacob Zuma Karate tournament. The tournament consisted of more then six countries from around the world.

It's the first time that the tournament will be held in the country. President Jacob Zuma says the country should be proud of its latest achievement. He said the hosting of the 2010 FIFA Soccer World Cup has proved the country's capabilities to the world. 

"We have earned accolades because we pulled off a successful World Cup during a global economic crisis. This proves our excellent economic management expertise. It's these attributed successes that make it possible for us to host other international events," says the President.

He adds that there has been a huge focus on the main sporting codes and hoped that such a tournament will help to promote the other sporting codes. He also says Karate is one of the sports that promote discipline and a healthy life style.

"Karate teaches self-defence, discipline and focus in everything one does. These are important skills for the youth to learn."

President Zuma was honoured with a six dan black belt, one of the highest ranks in marital arts. This has made him the first citizen in the world to ever be awarded this status
>>>>


----------



## Mo Rush

Karate not on the Olympic Schedule but I suppose some day.


----------



## p2bsa

*Oops...*



Mo Rush said:


> Karate not on the Olympic Schedule but I suppose some day.


Yes - maybe one day...


----------



## dysan1

the olympic schedule ping pongs all over the show, who knows what will come and go next. It seems stupid that event like karate are not on it when they do not have massive individual championships on the same league as golf or tennis or soccer, which are all in


----------



## Gondolier

dysan1 said:


> the olympic schedule ping pongs all over the show, who knows what will come and go next. It seems stupid that event like karate are not on it when they do not have massive individual championships on the same league as golf or tennis or soccer, which are all in


Because the Olympic slate already has those "compromise" Asian sports which were placed there before...due to previous Asian hosts (judo and volleyball were thrown in in Tokyo 1964); Taekwondo was added in 1988 due to Seoul hosting; Table Tennis was added...I don't know when...but that was to mollify China. (The "libero"position in indoor volleyball was thrown in to accommodate the Asian federation's request that shorter players have a shot at playing...hence, the "libero" position was added.) 

So presently, there really is no room to add another sport just to mollify another "Asian" sport.


----------



## Mr.Underground

*Wikipedia's list of interested cities for Olympic Games 2020*

Wikipedia makes this list of potential bidders, or better, interested cities for Oympic Games in 2020. This list is based on rumors, so not so reliable...

*AFRICA:*

- DURBAN (South Africa)
- RABAT (Morocco)

*ASIA:*

- DELHI (India)
- BUSAN (South Korea)
- DOHA (Qatar)
- DUBAI (E.A.U.)
- TOKYO (Japan)

*EUROPE:*

- BAKU (Azerbaijan)
- BUDAPEST (Hungary)
- ISTANBUL (Turkey)
- ROME (Italy)
- MADRID (Spain)
- LISBON (Portugal)
- SAINT PETERSBURG (Russia)
- BUCAREST (Romania)

*AMERICA:*

- MONTERREY or GUADALAJARA (Mexico)
- TORONTO (Canada)

*OCEANIA:*

- BRISBANE (Australia)


----------



## cornelinho

BUCAREST (Romania) will not bid.


----------



## Eddard Stark

Mr.Underground said:


> Wikipedia makes this list of potential bidders, or better, interested cities for Oympic Games in 2020. This list is based on rumors, so not so reliable...
> 
> *AFRICA:*
> 
> - DURBAN (South Africa)
> - RABAT (Morocco)
> 
> *ASIA:*
> 
> - DELHI (India)
> - BUSAN (South Korea)
> - DOHA (Qatar)
> - DUBAI (E.A.U.)
> - TOKYO (Japan)
> 
> *EUROPE:*
> 
> - BAKU (Azerbaijan)
> - BUDAPEST (Hungary)
> - ISTANBUL (Turkey)
> - ROME (Italy)
> - MADRID (Spain)
> - LISBON (Portugal)
> - SAINT PETERSBURG (Russia)
> - BUCAREST (Romania)
> 
> *AMERICA:*
> 
> - MONTERREY or GUADALAJARA (Mexico)
> - TORONTO (Canada)
> 
> *OCEANIA:*
> 
> - BRISBANE (Australia)


as of today, of all these only the one in red are realistically going to bid. Busan only if Korea does not get 2018

Madrid, Lisbon and - in some extent - Rome depend also from the financial crisis of south europe, which hopefully shall be solved by the time cities will bid

Peter...difficult after Russia getting WC and WO

Oceania and America will skip this one


----------



## koolio

Excepting some shenanigans, Tokyo should get this one, easy.


----------



## Mr.Underground

koolio said:


> Excepting some shenanigans, Tokyo should get this one, easy.


But in evaluation report by FIFA, they underlined the medium risk from an economic point of view.

I' d like to see TOKYO 2020 too or Istanbul 2020, with Tokyo my first choice, but I think that Japan hasn't the economic power, that had some years ago.


----------



## RobH

What's this about Port Elizabeth throwing their hat in? I thought S.A. had already decided on Durban?


----------



## Mo Rush

They decided on Durban very long ago, and any attempt at a "process" is not going to change that.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Mo Rush said:


> They decided on Durban very long ago, and any attempt at a "process" is not going to change that.


Watching to an international appeal, I would have choosen Cape Town, or like we call it, in italian, Città del Capo.


----------



## Alrayyan

*Doha 2020 Olympic Bid*

No city got it from the first bid, Doha 2016 was the first bid, Doha stands a much higher chance now.













*Lusail Stadium (86K) - Ceremonies / Football Venue*


*Khalifa Stadium (50K now, 68K after renovations.) - Ceremonies / Athletics / Football Venue*


*Sport City Stadium (47K) - Athletics / Football Venue*


*Education City Stadium (45K) - Football Venue*


*Al-Wakrah Stadium (45K) and Sport Complex - Football / Aquatics / Multi use hall Venue*









*Al-Sadd Stadium (15K) - Hockey Venue ???*









*Al-Shaqab Stud - Equestrian events venue (Most probably)*









*Aspire Dome - Multi use flexible facility*
Inside the "Dome": 

- State-of-the-art sports science labs with High Altitude Labs, Movement Analysis Labs, Power-Analysis Labs, Physiological Labs, Sports Equipment Labs, a Mechanical and Electronical Workshop, and more...
- State-of-the-art fitness halls 
- State-of-the-art Physiopherapy/Medical Centre 
- 1 Football pitch (official size)
- 1 small Football field 
- 1 Athletics track (200m) with other facilities (long-jump, pole-vault, throwing, etc)
- 1 Olympic Swimming and Diving pool 
- 1 Gymnastics hall 
- 1 Sports Games hall 
- 13 Table-Tennis courts 
- 3 Contact Sports mats (Judo, Teakwondo ...)
- 8 Fencing strips
- 2 Squash courts

Outside Facilities: 

- 7 Football pitches (2 artificial, 5 natural grass)
- 1 Goal-Keeper training area 
- 1 Fitness court -1 Running track
- 2 Tennis courts










*Khalifa International Tennis Complex (6911 Seats)*

















*Hamad Aquatic Center (4000 Seats) - Aquatics Venue*

















*Qatar National Convention Center (2011) - Multi use Venue*


*Doha Convention Center (2017) - Multi use Venue*


*Doha Exhibition Center - Multi use Venue*


*New Doha International Airport (2011)*









*Qatar National Metro Network*


some of the many sport events hosted or to be hosted by Qatar:
AFC Asian Cup 1988
FIFA World Youth Championship 1995
Asian Men's Volleyball Championship 1997
Asian Games 2006
FIBA Asia 2005
IAAF Indoor Championships 2010
FIBA Asia Champions Cup 2010
IHF Super Globe 2002 & 2010
AFC Asian Cup 2011
Pan Arab Games 2011
FIBA World Club Championship 2011 (Bidding Process)
IHF World Cup 2015 (Bidding process)
FIFA World Cup 2022

Solar-powered outdoor air conditioning will help many events, with the combination of shade, indoor and flood-lit night events this should be a "decent" Olympic games.


----------



## SSC1984

> Doha 2020 Olympic Bid
> 
> No city got it from the first bid, Doha 2016 was the first bid, Doha stands a much higher chance now.


Well, plenty of cities have won with their first bid actually. And plenty have also failed with multiple bids; Paris, Istanbul, Madrid etc

What's changed since your last bid?


----------



## swifty78

Hmm good luck buying out the IOC hehe


----------



## Bobby3

Alrayyan said:


> *Doha 2020 Olympic Bid*
> 
> No city got it from the first bid, Doha 2016 was the first bid, Doha stands a much higher chance now.


----------



## Alrayyan

SSC1984 said:


> Well, plenty of cities have won with their first bid actually. And plenty have also failed with multiple bids; Paris, Istanbul, Madrid etc
> 
> What's changed since your last bid?


Really? Would you mind listing them or some of them (I want to know  )

What changed, many things. 

More events hosted (2010 IAAF Indoor athletics championships, 2010 FIBA Asia champions cup, 2011 Asian Cup, 2011 Pan Arab Games, 2013 Asian indoor and martial arts games, 2022 FIFA World Cup Host.)

New Doha International Airport almost open (18th December 2011)

Rail & Metro network under construction.

Some venues almost done such as Al-Shaqab stud (Equestrian)

New possible venues (Sport city stadium and complex + Al-Wakrah stadium and sport complex)


----------



## parcdesprinces

Alrayyan said:


> Really? Would you mind listing them or some of them (I want to know )


Cities who have won with their first bid:
Athens 1896, Paris 1900, St Louis 1904, London 1908, Stockholm 1912, Antwerp 1920, Melbourne 1956, Munich 1972, Seoul 1988, Atlanta 1996, Sydney 2000.


----------



## Mo Rush

I personally just think that Doha and Qatar should host every possible future sports event. Just hand all of it to Qatar.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Especially the winter Olympics and the IRB WC.....Not to mention the Superbowl, permanently !! :cheers2:


----------



## -Corey-

parcdesprinces said:


> Cities who have won with their first bid:
> Athens 1896, Paris 1900, *St Louis 1904*, London 1908, Stockholm 1912, Antwerp 1920, Melbourne 1956, Munich 1972, Seoul 1988, Atlanta 1996, Sydney 2000.


St. Louis didn't win the 1904 Olympic Games, they awarded the games to Chicago.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

parcdesprinces said:


> Cities who have won with their first bid:
> Athens 1896, Paris 1900, St Louis 1904, London 1908, Stockholm 1912, Antwerp 1920, Melbourne 1956, Munich 1972, Seoul 1988, Atlanta 1996, Sydney 2000.


^^ 1920

2020 - Brussels!! Belgium


----------



## OEincorparated

You sure about Belgium?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

OEincorparated said:


> You sure about Belgium?


mm...

yeah

Is the Belgian "Jacques Rogge" president of the IOC 

2020 for Belgium....:banana::banana: (100years ago)


----------



## 863552

Imma say, Paris or Rome.


----------



## SharksBoy

I wonder why that forum dont even discuss about Durban, South Africa?


----------



## Face81

I wonder what would happen IF Dubai threw it's hat in to the ring as it has been planning to do :tongue2:


----------



## Alrayyan

Face81 said:


> I wonder what would happen IF Dubai threw it's hat in to the ring as it has been planning to do :tongue2:


Its wouldn't manage since it has no hosting experience on its hand, unlike Doha.


----------



## Face81

Alrayyan said:


> Its wouldn't manage since it has no hosting experience on its hand, unlike Doha.


Are you joking? :lol::lol::lol::lol::hilarious:hilarious:hilarious


----------



## Alrayyan

Face81 said:


> Are you joking? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


No, besides Doha has already placed a bid before (2016), Dubai though doesn't seem so serious.


----------



## Face81

Alrayyan said:


> No, besides Doha has already placed a bid before (2016), Dubai though doesn't seem so serious.


Dubai does not need to defend itself against a *country* whose population is smaller than that of Dubai. 

It's a really boring argument. Not interested in playing troll with you. hno:


----------



## Alrayyan

Face81 said:


> Dubai does not need to defend itself against a *country* whose population is smaller than that of Dubai.
> 
> It's a really boring argument. Not interested in playing troll with you. hno:


Exactly, Dubai should just stick to bidding for the 2019 Asian Games as planned.


----------



## Mo Rush

*Qatar sets sights on 2018 Gay Games*


----------



## Alrayyan

Mo Rush said:


> *Qatar sets sights on 2018 Gay Games*


Too early for that, maybe the one after it :|

But we are bidding for the 2015 IHF + 2015 FIVB.


----------



## Bobby3

I take it that's indoor volleyball.


----------



## Face81

Bobby3 said:


> I take it that's indoor volleyball.


Using one of the indoor imaginary chilled stadia :lol:


----------



## Alrayyan

Bobby3 said:


> I take it that's indoor volleyball.


Volleyball IS an indoor sport, the other one is called BEACH volleyball.


----------



## Face81

Let the bidding begin! 

Source: http://insidethegames.biz/summer-olympics/2020/11364-bucharest-may-bid-for-2020-olympics



> *Bucharest may bid for 2020 Olympics *
> 15 December 2010
> 
> By Duncan Mackay
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> December 15 - Bucharest is considering launching a bid for the 2020 Olympics, the city's Mayor Sorin Oprescu has revealed.
> 
> He claimed that the Romanian capital is investigating putting itself forward following a poll which showed that 93 per cent of people in the country were behind the idea.
> 
> "In Bucharest, 85 per cent of citizens back the initiative," said Oprescu.
> 
> "The poll was conducted over the phone and grilled 3,700 people in Bucharest and 3,200 across the country."
> 
> Oprescu claimed that hosting the Games would help improve the country's economy and image abroad.
> 
> He plans to harness the support of Romanian athletes who live outside the country, like former gymnast Nadia Comăneci, who won nine Olympic medals, including five gold in Montreal in 1976 and Moscow in 1980.
> 
> "I've already started making lists of athletes with great results in previous Olympics who live abroad," Oprescu said.
> 
> Oprescu claimed that he would fund the bid without raising taxes.
> 
> *The campaign for 2020 is already shaping up as one of the most competitive in the history of the International Olympic Committee (IOC).
> 
> Rome are the only confirmed bidders but among the other cities that have expressed a serious interest are Dubai, Istanbul, New Delhi, Doha and Tokyo. *
> 
> A South African city is also expected to bid.
> 
> The IOC is due to pick the host city at its annual Session in Buenos Aires in 2013.


----------



## isaidso

Alrayyan said:


> Volleyball IS an indoor sport, the other one is called BEACH volleyball.


That's right. I find it hard to take beach volleyball seriously ever since they forced the woman to wear skimpy outfits. Lots of female beach volleyball players felt really disrespected and for good reason. 

Does this sport really need to objectify women to get people to watch? Why aren't the men put in skimpy speedos? The IOC needs to change it back to the way it was and apologize to women beach volleyball players for degrading them and their sport.


----------



## Bobby3

Alrayyan said:


> Volleyball IS an indoor sport, the other one is called BEACH volleyball.


FIVB governs both.



isaidso said:


> That's right. I find it hard to take beach volleyball seriously ever since they forced the woman to wear skimpy outfits. Lots of female beach volleyball players felt really disrespected and for good reason.
> 
> Does this sport really need to objectify women to get people to watch? Why aren't the men put in skimpy speedos? The IOC needs to change it back to the way it was and apologize to women beach volleyball players for degrading them and their sport.


I felt that way for awhile, and still do to a degree, but having talked to several volleyball players I think they should have an option between the traditional volleyball uniform and the beach uniform. A surprisingly high number of them actually like it.


----------



## Face81

Seems like the bidding cities list is now starting to firm up.... New Delhi appears to be out of the running now, so we are down to:
1) Dubai
2) Istanbul
3) Tokyo
4) Rome
5) Doha
6) Bucharest

I honestly think it should go either to Dubai, or Tokyo as they are the only two hosts who will be able to deliver an unforgettable Olympic Games 




> *India not ready to bid for 2020 Olympics says Commonwealth Games head *
> 
> By Tom Degun
> 
> December 17 - Mike Fennell, the President of the Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF), has told insidethegames that he feels an Indian bid for the 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games is too premature.
> 
> The New Delhi Commonwealth Games earlier this year were the largest international multi-sport event to be staged in India since the Asian Games in 1982.
> 
> Despite prior concerns over health, safety and security, the competition was considered a success although senior members of the Organising Committee, including secretary general Lalit Bhanot and director general V K Verma, the closest aides to unpopular chairman of the event Suresh Kalmadi, have since been alleged to have been involved in high level corruption leading up to the Games.
> 
> The relative success of Delhi has led to calls for the Indian capital to bid for the Summer Olympics and Paralympics as early as 2020 but Fennell, who also serves as President of the Jamaican Olympic Association and has been on a number of International Olympic Committee (IOC) Co-ordination Commissions, suggested that would be too soon.
> 
> *"I would think that 2020 is a bit to close," *said Fennell.
> 
> "India still has a lot of work to do and certainly you want them to clear the dust from the current enquires [into the alleged corruption of members of the Organising Committee].
> 
> "They need to have a look at what they can do to start planning seriously for hosting future events.
> 
> "But they now have the key sporting venues in place and they have demonstrated their organisational capabilities in terms of transport and security and so on.
> 
> "It you look at security for example, the first question everyone was asking me before the Games was: 'What about the security in Delhi?'
> 
> "Nobody is asking me about that now because Delhi did a fantastic job with not one single incident to speak of.
> 
> "They have dispelled that theory and they have also dramatically improved the infrastructure in Delhi, particularly the transport, from hosting the event.
> 
> "So they have proved that they are indeed capable of hosting big events.
> 
> *"They now need to just keep progressing at a steady rate and to be patient as hosting an event such as the Olympics takes some time."*
> 
> The CGF President added that in hindsight, his organisation has concluded that the Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games was a big success despite some of the well-documented problems.
> 
> "Reflecting back on Delhi, we must not hesitate to say how well the Games went and how well the Games ended," he said.
> 
> "We are all extremely satisfied with the end result and with what was delivered.
> 
> "Nevertheless, we would be less than frank if we didn't say there were considerable problems and concerns leading up to the Games, some of which could be avoided and which were unique to Delhi.
> 
> "They had big problems with cleaning the Village, which did annoy us after we bought it up with them on several occasions, and they also had some problems with the construction of venues that we were concerned about.
> 
> "But to their credit; they overcame those problems to stage a superb event."


Source


----------



## Face81

Looks like Bucharest is out as well. This leaves us with:
1) Dubai
2) Istanbul
3) Tokyo
4) Rome
5) Doha



> *Bucharest Olympic 2020 bid rejected
> *
> 
> By Duncan Mackay
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> December 18 - Bucharest's plan to bid for the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics will not get off the drawing board after the proposal was rejected.
> 
> Bucharest City Hall Councillors narrowly voted against the plan proposed by the city's Mayor Sorin Oprescu.
> 
> The proposal was supported by 22 Councillors, which was short of the majority of 28 needed for it to be taken further.
> 
> A half-an-hour debate was held on the topic but many Councillors claimed that the idea of the Romanian capital bidding for the Games was too futuristic.
> 
> Eight voted against the plan but significantly 20 abstained from voting, which killed the idea.
> 
> Oprescu had claimed that hosting the Games in Bucharest would act as a catalyst for development, including improving the city's infrastructure and boosting the Romanian economy.


source


----------



## swifty78

Im pretty sure Durban, South Africa is goin for it?


----------



## Face81

swifty78 said:


> Im pretty sure Durban, South Africa is goin for it?


I heard that there would be a South African city putting in a bid, but have not read anything concrete yet.......


----------



## thicken

TORONTO


----------



## Face81

thicken said:


> TORONTO


where did you read that?


----------



## dysan1

South Africa, like all of those countries besides Italy, have yet to confirm their bid. South Africa's is probably more tactical than anything as with the IOC congress in Durban it makes for good reading to launch the Durban bid there. There is no confirmation we will bid, but i'd say it is looking 90% likely.


----------



## Trelawny

South Africa shouldn't waste it's money on this. It's nothing more than 2 weeks of light and 20 years after of debt and darkness.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Have you ever considered the weeks coming up to the Olympics? The 10 days of Paralympics that follows the Olympics in 2 weeks time? The benefit of infrastructure coming now as opposed to waiting for it for years.
Sure, you got the debt, but still, if a country can afford it why not? The debt would probably be paid off within a couple of years so long as you steer clear of the massive totals the likes of say Beijing utilized (like 20 billion USD) and look towards the overall total the likes of Athens used (like 6 Billion USD).

And look at your avatar, Havana bid twice for 2008 and 2012 with no avail. Should they not have wasted money on such futile bids? 

Oh and here's something I did for Gamesbids.com's fantasy competition. http://lorddavid04.deviantart.com/art/Havana-2020-Bid-Book-163433073


----------



## dysan1

I agree


----------



## coth

Russia still didn't say no for Saint Petersburg 2020.


----------



## Face81

And now Japan's interest in bidding is looking uncertain as well....



> *JOC pushing for Hiroshima's 2020 Olympic bid *
> 
> Thursday 06th January 2011, 12:41 AM JST
> 
> TOKYO —
> The Associated Press reports Japanese Olympic Committee (JOC) President Tsunekazu Takeda said Wednesday he still backs a bid from Hiroshima for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games despite the fact that Hiroshima's Mayor Tadatoshi Akiba has said he will not seek re-election this spring.
> 
> Takeda said, "the city has a wonderful proposal. I would be extremely happy if the city of Hiroshima continues to consider making a bid for the Olympics".
> 
> The JOC is also hoping Tokyo, which failed in its bid for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games, would bid again.
> 
> *The Associated Press reports there is a concern that if Hiroshima and Tokyo drop out, Japan would be left with no candidates bidding for the 2020 Games.*
> 
> He said, "we have to keep tabs on the situation going forward. Right now, I can't really say anything".


Source


----------



## Face81

Istanbul is definitely in......



> *
> Greece Prime Minister promises support for Istanbul 2020 Olympic bid *
> 
> 08 January 2011 By Duncan Mackay
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> January 8 - Greece will support Istanbul's bid to host the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics, the country's Prime Minister George Papandreou (pictured right) has promised during a visit to Turkey.
> 
> Last month the Turkish Government declared hosting the Olympics was a national priority following unsuccessful bids to win the 2000, 2004, 2008 and 2012 Games.
> 
> Papandreou made his pledge during a visit to Erzurum where he was inspecting the facilities of the the 2011 World University Winter Games, which begin there on January 27.
> 
> After meeting with Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Papandreou revealed to the audience that Greece was fully behind Istanbul's campaign.
> 
> His statement "Başarılar diliyorum," which means, "I wish success" in Turkish, received a warm response from the crowd.
> 
> "We should forget the past's rivalry and prejudices," said Papandreou.
> 
> "We are honoured and proud of our countries' histories, but we would like to demolish the wall of prejudices."
> 
> During his speech, Papandreou recalled a visit made by Erdoğan in May to Athens, where he visited Panathinaiko Stadium.
> 
> "That stadium hosted the world's first Olympics in 1896," he said.
> 
> "There our goal was to convey the friendship message between Greece and Turkey to the entire world."
> 
> Erdoğan claimed that the promise of Greek support for Istanbul was further evidence of the improving relations between the two countries.
> 
> "We are expending efforts to turn the Aegean Sea into a lake of peace and friendship," he said.
> 
> "We should leave the mistakes of the past behind and build a world where peace reigns.
> 
> "We should transmit peace, love and respect to the next generations instead of a world dominated by fights, hatred or blood.
> 
> "Greece is Turkey's neighbor to the west and we share a 206-kilometre border.
> 
> "This encounter is very meaningful."


Source


----------



## RobH

coth said:


> Russia still didn't say no for Saint Petersburg 2020.


The more the merrier, and it'll be interesting to compare St Petersburg's approach and ideas with Moscow's in the 2012 race. That said, with Sochi already locked in, you'd think Russia would be underdogs.

I can't see Russia putting forward as safe a technical bid as some of the other nations on the list of potential bidders, and nor will Russia have the appeal of the "new" which it had in the race for the 2018 World Cup and 2014 Winter Olympics. The second point is especially true if it's up against somewhere like Durban which offers a whole new continent.

It'll be interesting to see how a bid "inbetween" these two ideals pitches itself to the IOC.


----------



## Wey

Mo Rush said:


> *Qatar sets sights on 2018 Gay Games*


:rofl:


----------



## Kuwaiti

..


----------



## Face81

RobH said:


> The more the merrier, and it'll be interesting to compare St Petersburg's approach and ideas with Moscow's in the 2012 race. That said, with Sochi already locked in, you'd think Russia would be underdogs.
> 
> I can't see Russia putting forward as safe a technical bid as some of the other nations on the list of potential bidders, and nor will Russia have the appeal of the "new" which it had in the race for the 2018 World Cup and 2014 Winter Olympics. The second point is especially true if it's up against somewhere like Durban which offers a whole new continent.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how a bid "inbetween" these two ideals pitches itself to the IOC.


It will be a very interesting selection of cities for 2020. Probably the most diverse ever seen. :cheers:

I think Russia, although a good candidate, may not be high on the list of potential hosts when the Olympic committee sits down to vote. Sochi and the FIFA world cup will probably push them to the bottom of the list. 

I think if we see firm bids come through from Tokyo, Dubai and Istanbul, we will have a set of great cities bidding for the 2020 games :cheers:


----------



## okulaja

dubai


----------



## SharksBoy

Durban, South Africa. come on guy give Africa a chance to host olympic


----------



## dysan1

^^ i am sure we will see Durban on the bid list bud


----------



## Face81

Oh no, God help us all...... hno:



> *Qatar Olympic Committee ponder bid to host 2020 Summer Games in Doha
> *
> 
> Doha’s previous bid, for the 2016 Olympics, ended in failure after the International Olympic Committee rejected a proposal to stage the Games in October to avoid summer temperatures.
> 
> The IOC was particularly concerned at the consequences for the marathon, the iconic event of any summer games and Doha’s bid was rejected at the short-listing stage despite outscoring eventual winner Rio in a technical evaluation.
> 
> Convincing the IOC that a Summer Games is possible in the Gulf remains a challenge, but with lessons learned from the 2022 campaign and heavyweight government backing, Doha would not be underestimated in a race also likely to feature Rome.
> 
> No decision on bidding will be taken until after the IOC Congress in Durban in July, at which one of South Korean resort Pyeongchang, Annecy in France and Munich will be selected to host the 2018 Winter Olympics.
> 
> Qatar's commitment to the Olympics is clear from its headquarters, a 27-storey tower in the centre of Doha that has a floor for each sport in the Summer Games.


Source

^^ And what do they do in this "Olympic Tower"? Is it like an indoor arena? Each floor per sport? What happens when Squash and rugby get added this year? And how can they fit an entire golf course on a single floor, unless it's miniature golf? Weird!!!! :tongue2:


*An open message to the IOC:*

*Please do not go down the road of FIFA and ruin the 2020 games.* hno:


----------



## Alrayyan

> *Qatar Olympic Committee ponder bid to host 2020 Summer Games in Doha*















Face81 said:


> Oh no, God help us all...... hno:
> *Please do not go down the road of FIFA and ruin the 2020 games.* hno:


Problem?? :smug:


----------



## Rhoy

parcdesprinces said:


> Cities who have won with their first bid:
> Athens 1896, Paris 1900, St Louis 1904, London 1908, Stockholm 1912, Antwerp 1920, Melbourne 1956, Munich 1972, Seoul 1988, Atlanta 1996, Sydney 2000.


..and Torino 2006.


----------



## RobH

and London 2012.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Rhoy said:


> ..and Torino 2006.


My list was about summer Olympics.

But here is the list of cities who hosted the winter games for the first time, with their first bid:

Chamonix 1924, St-Moritz 1928, Lake Placid 1932, Garmisch-Partenkirchen 1936, Squaw Valley 1960, Grenoble 1968, Sarajevo 1984, Albertville 1992, Nagano 1998, Torino 2006, Sochi 2014.




RobH said:


> and London 2012.


For the cities who hosted the games several times I've only counted the first time/bid/designation and only if they haven't submitted a bid before, of course.

i.e. Athens 1896, Paris 1900, London 1908.


----------



## OEincorparated

I thought Guangzhou was gearing up for a Olympic bid, by hosting Asian Games. Still a long ways away though, they might still bid.


----------



## danVan

Face81 said:


> *An open message to the IOC:*
> 
> *Please do not go down the road of FIFA and ruin the 2020 games.* hno:


+1. Keep the games out of the middle east.


----------



## RobH

There's no reason the IOC should rush to the middle East just because FIFA have. They have their own criteria to work with.

In fact, the massive fallout from Qatar's selection and the u-turns going on within FIFA, the fact that AFRICA is a bigger "new frontier" for the Olympics than the middle east, plus the fact that the IOC are already following FIFA's 2014 chioce in 2016, make me think a Qatar Olympics in 2020 is unlikely.


----------



## Kuwaiti

..


----------



## walangpangalan

Is there a chance that Manila will bid and host the 2020 Olympics


----------



## Sylver

Mo Rush said:


> *Qatar sets sights on 2018 Gay Games*


LMAO

By the way, i agree with your sig


----------



## Lord David

parcdesprinces said:


> My list was about summer Olympics.
> 
> But here is the list of cities who hosted the winter games for the first time, with their first bid:
> 
> Chamonix 1924, St-Moritz 1928, Lake Placid 1932, Garmisch-Partenkirchen 1936, Squaw Valley 1960, Grenoble 1968, Sarajevo 1984, Albertville 1992, Nagano 1998, Torino 2006, Sochi 2014.
> .


Wrong, Sochi bid for 2002 but never made the shortlist. Plus, 1924-1936 don't really count as bids, as the host country of the Summer Games, was allowed to choose the host site of the Winter Games (exception being St Moritz, as the Netherlands obviously didn't a suitable site).


----------



## Face81

Kuwaiti said:


> Qatar shouldn't be greedy. You got the world cup, now give others a chance. Dubai, Cairo and Rabat are better 'Arabic' candidates, in my opinion. Give Egypt the chance to have a huge economic boost. Or give Dubai the chance. Qatar going for both Olympics and World Cup is retarded.


I could not agree more! It's also unlikely that Doha will be successful even if they did put in a bid :lol:


----------



## joshjordaan

Face81 said:


> I could not agree more! It's also unlikely that Doha will be successful even if they did put in a bid :lol:


:rofl: thats what we said about the world cup, so don't count the chickens before they hatch.... :lol:


----------



## Face81

This is it!! All potential bid cities need to get their skates on now!  Let the bidding begin!! :cheers:



> * IOC announces timetable for 2020 Olympic bids
> *
> 12 January 2011 By Duncan Mackay in Lausanne
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> January 12 - Cities planning to put themselves forward to host the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics today found out the timetable for the bid process, with *the final decision due to be announced by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) at its 125th session in the Argentinian capital Buenos Aires on September 7, 2013. *
> 
> *The IOC's ruling Executive Board today approved the timings for the bid process which has already attracted strong interest from several cities, including Dubai, Istanbul, Madrid, Rome, Doha and Tokyo.*
> 
> The IOC plans to circulate the 205 National Olympic Committees before the end of this month to see if they are interested in putting forward a candidate.
> 
> *They will then have until May 16, 2011 to submit the name of an applicant city, which will coincide with the publication of the 2020 Candidature Acceptance Procedure.*
> 
> Applicant cities will have until July 29, 2011, to inform the IOC if they propose to hold the Games outside the normal Olympic Games window, which is between July 15 and August 31.
> 
> This is crucial because three years ago Doha were knocked out in the preliminary stages because their proposed dates did not meet the published criteria, although they claimed that IOC President Jacques Rogge had led them to believe that they could host the Games outside the window, just as Sydney had done in 2000.
> 
> This is likely to be even more scrutinised on this occasion following FIFA's controversial decision last month to award the 2022 World Cup to Qatar and the subsequent proposal to move the tournament from its traditional June/July slot to January to avoid the scorching 50C summer heat in Qatar.
> 
> *The final deadline to confirm the submission of applicant cities is on September 1, which follows the election of the host city of the 2018 Winter Olympics and Paralympics, which is due to be announced at the IOC Session in Durban on July 6.*
> 
> The IOC plan to hold an information seminar for the cities in Lausanne in October before they have to submit the application file and guarantee letters by February 15, 2012.
> 
> The IOC's Executive Board will choose the candidate cities at a meeting in May 2012 and they will attend the London 2012 Olympics as part of the IOC's observer programme.
> 
> The IOC have recommended that the London 2012 debrief is held in Rio de Janeiro, the host for 2016, in November and the bid cities then have until the beginning of January 2013 to prepare and deliver their Candidate Files.
> 
> The visits of the IOC Evaluation Commission are scheduled for March and April 2013 with the report due to be published in June, the same month that there will be a Candidate City briefing for IOC members.
> 
> The election of the host city will then take part in Buenos Aires, which is due to be the last act of IOC President Jacques Rogge before he steps down.


Source


The next few weeks are going to be VERY exciting!!!!!!!! :colgate:


----------



## emrearas

neah the best bids were at 2012
london paris madrid Moscow, New York City

2020 wont be so excited it seems


----------



## Eddard Stark

I think Germany and France will throw a bid at the last minute.

France cannot afford to loose the 2024 spot for Paris...which is the case if a european city grabs 2020. Therefore Paris shall bid.

The only obstacle with bidding is that Paris does not want to bid again and fail (matter of French pride) so they may consider 2020 too risky.


----------



## Face81

I wish all the bidding cities would make up their minds and announce their intentions soon!!! :bash:


----------



## isaidso

RobH said:


> In the end, the best bid is the one the IOC votes for.


I would like to believe that, but the IOC is as corrupt as they've always been. Once in a while a city wins based on merit, but it's usually decided by other factors like money, politics, bribes, and behind the doors arm twisting.


----------



## Face81

^^ I really hope you're wrong about the IOC


----------



## parcdesprinces

Eddard Stark said:


> The only obstacle with bidding is that Paris does not want to bid again and fail (matter of French pride) so they may consider 2020 too risky.


Absolutely not ! hno: 

You seem to forget that France is bidding for the 2018 winter Olympics (and will certainly fail) and the decision was taken after Paris' bid has failed: You see, apparently the French Olympic Commitee doesn't seem to take "pride" into consideration !

Anyway, Annecy 2018 is the main reason why Paris will not bid for 2020 + the fact that because of the unofficial rotation policy, 2020 will not be held in Europe... while 2024 certainly will (according to the French Olympic Committee) !


----------



## swifty78

2020 could go to Europe but if not then 2024 is Europe.


----------



## RobH

Eddard Stark said:


> I think Germany and France will throw a bid at the last minute.
> 
> France cannot afford to loose the 2024 spot for Paris...which is the case if a european city grabs 2020. Therefore Paris shall bid.
> 
> The only obstacle with bidding is that Paris does not want to bid again and fail (matter of French pride) so they may consider 2020 too risky.


Germany and France are both bidding for the 2018 WOGs. Neither will be in the 2020 race, I'm quite sure.

As for Paris, perhaps parcdesprinces can correct me if I'm wrong, but the biggest problem with a future Paris bid (aside from the appetite of Parisians to go cap in hand to the IOC again) is the same potential problem Chicago would face were it to bid again - the Olympic village.

The huge site (former railway yards) which was going to be be Paris' Olympic village is now being redeveloped. It can't be part of a future bid. And as one of the few undeveloped pieces of land in central Paris, one has to wonder how they could rework their old plans without it.

Unlike London's plan, which put the village in the heart of the Olympic Park meaning most athletes are very close but some quite a distance from their competition venue, Paris placed their village equidistant between their two venue clusters. This was a sound plan which averaged out travel times:










If you assume Paris uses much the same venue plan (and why wouldn't it?), you have to wonder how it would work now the plot of land for the Olympic village isn't available. The central pillar to that 2012 bid - "one village, two clusters" - is gone. You can see that removing the Olympic village from that map or moving it elsewhere would be like taking the keystone from a bridge. Given that this piece of land was the largest undeveloped piece of land in Paris, it's hard to see how they can find a new site big enough, let alone one whose geography is correct for the two clusters to work as they should.


----------



## Face81

RobH said:


> Germany and France are both bidding for the 2018 WOGs. Neither will be in the 2020 race, I'm quite sure.
> 
> As for Paris, perhaps parcdesprinces can correct me if I'm wrong, but the biggest problem with a future Paris bid (aside from the appetite of Parisians to go cap in hand to the IOC again) is the same potential problem Chicago would face were it to bid again - the Olympic village.
> 
> The huge site (former railway yards) which was going to be be Paris' Olympic village is now being redeveloped. It can't be part of a future bid. And as one of the few undeveloped pieces of land in central Paris, one has to wonder how they could rework their old plans without it.
> 
> Unlike London's plan, which put the village in the heart of the Olympic Park meaning most athletes are very close but some quite a distance from their competition venue, Paris placed their village equidistant between their two venue clusters. This was a sound plan which averaged out travel times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you assume Paris uses much the same venue plan (and why wouldn't it?), you have to wonder how it would work now the plot of land for the Olympic village isn't available. The central pillar to that 2012 bid - "one village, two clusters" - is gone. You can see that removing the Olympic village from that map or moving it elsewhere would be like taking the keystone from a bridge. Given that this piece of land was the largest undeveloped piece of land in Paris, it's hard to see how they can find a new site big enough, let alone one whose geography is correct for the two clusters to work as they should.


Would Tokyo have a similar problem? 

Who do you think stands the best chance of all the potential bidders? You seem to know a lot about this stuff :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush

Rome is the unofficial favourite. Durban, the one with the most potential.

Tokyo has enough land from its island concept.

I don't think a different Olmypic Village site in Paris, within a reasonable distance would be a deal killer.


----------



## Lord David

joshjordaan said:


> i have the feeling we going to get some shock bids, which will be cool, will make the bidding more interesting, maybe Lima, Saint Petersburg, Baku


Definitely Baku, they bid for 2016 and came absolute last. What with all the new developments underway, they're poised to make a far stronger bid that might just get them over the line. They'll probably just end up with the borderline 6.0 if they have much of the stuff already.


----------



## Face81

So far Rome is the only confimred bidder......



> *Rome Formula One plan halted for sake of 2020 Olympic Games bid
> *
> 
> TAMPA/ROME, Jan 18: Rome Mayor Gianni Alemanno has scrapped proposals to stage a Formula One grand prix race in the city streets of the Italian capital so as to focus efforts on the city's bid to host the 2020 summer Olympic Games.
> 
> The prospects for a street race in the south-western EUR district of Rome had been diminishing ever since doubts were expressed by both Formula One owner Bernie Ecclestone and by Luca di Montezemolo, the president of Ferrari.
> 
> Both believed that F1 should be opening up new markets rather than staging two races in traditional homes of the sport and the Italian Grand Prix at Monza is one of the long-established races in the motor-racing calendar.
> 
> Alemanno said: "The interests of a city should always be compatible with that of the national ones therefore we are taking a step back.” He urgent the Italian Government of embattled Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi to offer a stronger commitment to the 2020 bid for the summer Olympics which he considers promising as well as ambitious.
> 
> Rome has announced officially that, in partnership with the Italian Olympic committee (CONI) it will join the 2020 bid race for which no other formal competitors have yet been named. South Africa is considering a bid with the likely choice being Durban, host to July's IOC Session which will include the vote for the 2018 winter Games. Other potential bids may come from Tokyo, Madrid, Dubai and Doha.
> 
> The EUR district had been built originally as venue for a world exhibition in 1942, comparable with those already held in London and Paris. The second world war meant it never took place. However the intention was marked in the current name, Esposizione Universale Roma, which replaced the original E42 title.


Source


----------



## parcdesprinces

RobH said:


> As for Paris, perhaps parcdesprinces can correct me if I'm wrong, but the biggest problem with a future Paris bid (aside from the appetite of Parisians to go cap in hand to the IOC again) is the same potential problem Chicago would face were it to bid again - the Olympic village.
> 
> The huge site (former railway yards) which was going to be be Paris' Olympic village is now being redeveloped. It can't be part of a future bid. And as one of the few undeveloped pieces of land in central Paris, one has to wonder how they could rework their old plans without it.
> 
> ....
> 
> If you assume Paris uses much the same venue plan (and why wouldn't it?), you have to wonder how it would work now the plot of land for the Olympic village isn't available. The central pillar to that 2012 bid - "one village, two clusters" - is gone. You can see that removing the Olympic village from that map or moving it elsewhere would be like taking the keystone from a bridge. Given that this piece of land was the largest undeveloped piece of land in Paris, it's hard to see how they can find a new site big enough, let alone one whose geography is correct for the two clusters to work as they should.


It's not a big issue, and like they did for the 2012 bid compared to the 2008 one, I think they'll try to make a partially different bid (which makes sense since the previous one(s) have failed).

If you take a look at the 2008 bid you can see that the Olympic village was planned to be located near the Stade de France with some other large venues, in the Plaine-St-Denis area. (a bit like the London 2012 Olympic Park :|)












And if they want to keep the idea of the 2012 bid (two clusters, the village between them), I think there's still vast undeveloped areas in the northwestern Paris, such as in St-Ouen (see the pics below) which is very close to the Batignolles (planned site in the 2012 bid).

Of course it's just an example but here is the site:


----------



## Mo Rush

Its not the bid concept which failed them. Much of the final presentation is what failed them and of course London 2012.


----------



## GEwinnen

Eddard Stark said:


> I think Germany and France will throw a bid at the last minute.


Germany will go for the Winter games 2018 or 2022 in Munich! After the embarrasing failure oft the 2000 (Berlin) and 2012 (Leipzig) bid campaign, the next summer games bid from Germany will not be launched before 2040.
The only city which could bid for OSG in Germany is Berlin, almost 100 years after the end of WW II the city will be ready for the games.


----------



## Eddard Stark

parcdesprinces said:


> Absolutely not ! hno:
> 
> You seem to forget that France is bidding for the 2018 winter Olympics (and will certainly fail) and the decision was taken after Paris' bid has failed: You see, apparently the French Olympic Commitee doesn't seem to take "pride" into consideration !
> 
> Anyway, Annecy 2018 is the main reason why Paris will not bid for 2020 + the fact that because of the unofficial rotation policy, 2020 will not be held in Europe... while 2024 certainly will (according to the French Olympic Committee) !


2020 is rather open...if actually Rome wins (or Istanbul) than Paris has near zero chances of getting 2024, even with the centenary card to play

I know about Annecy, I just "last minute" because after the official decision about 2018 both France and Germany (assuming Korea gets them, which I think is rather possible) may want to join the race for 2020.

As far as today it does seem unlikely however

If so Rome, Madrid and Istanbul are the only potential contenders from the european soil, Durban from Africa and Tokyo from Asia. 

A very, very open race considering that Tokyo will have 2018 to weight against it (I think) and Durban is quite an unusual place to have olympic games


----------



## hiroamorim

If Annecy gets 2018 OWG, Paris can forget 2020 or 2024.


----------



## Eddard Stark

hiroamorim said:


> If Annecy gets 2018 OWG, Paris can forget 2020 or 2024.


it will not for sure

The race is between Munich and Pyeongchan


----------



## dysan1

Eddard Stark said:


> A very, very open race considering that Tokyo will have 2018 to weight against it (I think) and Durban is quite an unusual place to have olympic games


Just to better understand what you are saying, unusual in what sense?


----------



## Eddard Stark

dysan1 said:


> Just to better understand what you are saying, unusual in what sense?


Los Angeles
Moscow
Seoul
Barcelona
Atlanta
Sydney
Athens
Beijing
London
Rio de Janeiro
...

DURBAN

do you see any difference among Durban and the cities above?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Eddard Stark said:


> because after the official decision about 2018 both France and Germany (assuming Korea gets them, which I think is rather possible) may want to join the race for 2020.


I don't know about Germany, but what I know is that France won't !
(because that would imply a very long domestic procedure...with several French candidate cities.. etc etc)


----------



## Archbishop

Eddard Stark said:


> Los Angeles
> Moscow
> Seoul
> Barcelona
> Atlanta
> Sydney
> Athens
> Beijing
> London
> Rio de Janeiro
> ...
> 
> DURBAN
> 
> do you see any difference among Durban and the cities above?


It's in Africa


----------



## Trelawny

Archbishop said:


> It's in Africa


No that can't be it.

I was going to say it's not a well know city. But Atlanta got it so.


----------



## Eddard Stark

Archbishop said:


> It's in Africa





Trelawny said:


> No that can't be it.
> 
> I was going to say it's not a well know city. But Atlanta got it so.


it's a very, very secondary city with no or little access to the outside world.

Atlanta - the weakest city in the block - has the largest airport in the world and is home of some of the largest corporations on earth. And has 4 million people living in it.

All the other cities are large, influential world metropolis interconnected in the web of today's world economy. Durban is surely not.

THat having being said - and knowing that only Johannesburg is a world class city in SA - the olympics may choose to change the pattern and go for a rather small insignificant city just because it's in Africa. But that anyway would make it Durban a "pretty strange place to have olympics"


----------



## Mo Rush

Eddard Stark said:


> it's a very, very secondary city with no or little access to the outside world.
> 
> Atlanta - the weakest city in the block - has the largest airport in the world and is home of some of the largest corporations on earth. And has 4 million people living in it.
> 
> All the other cities are large, influential world metropolis interconnected in the web of today's world economy. Durban is surely not.
> 
> THat having being said - and knowing that only Johannesburg is a world class city in SA - the olympics may choose to change the pattern and go for a rather small insignificant city just because it's in Africa. But that anyway would make it Durban a "pretty strange place to have olympics"


only Johannesburg is a world class city?

Durban has a sound concept without some of the major risks faced by hosts like Rio and London i.e. major travel times.


----------



## Eddard Stark

Mo Rush said:


> only Johannesburg is a world class city?
> 
> Durban has a sound concept without some of the major risks faced by hosts like Rio and London i.e. major travel times.


in SA certainly...I don't even know if Jburg is large enough. It should but only bc in Africa (and soon or later we will have olympics in africa) competition is not exactly fierce 

about the second statement...maybe. However as I wrote, Durban is quite an odd duck in that mighty showcase of world-class cities. That may or may not hamper its bid, but surely it makes it stand out as a rather insignificant city

BTW, talking about transport...which kind of mass transit has Durban? how many metro lines and suburban rails?


----------



## Mo Rush

Eddard Stark said:


> in SA certainly...I don't even know if Jburg is large enough. It should but only bc in Africa (and soon or later we will have olympics in africa) competition is not exactly fierce
> 
> about the second statement...maybe. However as I wrote, Durban is quite an odd duck in that mighty showcase of world-class cities. That may or may not hamper its bid, but surely it makes it stand out as a rather insignificant city
> 
> BTW, talking about transport...which kind of mass transit has Durban? how many metro lines and suburban rails?


Your point on rail lines is moot.

Durban has land from the CBD to the main stadium of about 5km long, dedicated to the Games, already served by a rail line.

Vastly different to Rio, where BRT routes which do not exist, need to connected four distant clusters.

Its already 19km from Barra to Deodoro...Going from Barra to Copacabana or Maracana clusters even longer.

In the case of Durban it comes down to the provision of sufficient new trains, and buses to provide ample circulation and reduce congestion.


----------



## Rob WP

Eddard Stark said:


> THat having being said - and knowing that only Johannesburg is a world class city in SA - the olympics may choose to change the pattern and go for a rather small insignificant city just because it's in Africa. But that anyway would make it Durban a "pretty strange place to have olympics"


Eddard where exactly do you get your information from? Joburg is South Africa's economic hub but in many ways has graver infrastructure problems than both Durban and Cape Town for that matter.

I hope you are being intentionally contrary because otherwise you are showing a remarkable ignorance about a country that you clearly know nothing about.

The reality is in stark contrast to your myopic perspective... pun intended


----------



## dysan1

WOW Eddard you are showing utter ignorance about Durban. Small insignificant city? It is the key port city of subsharan africa, has 4 million people in the city. I really hope you are trying to be controversial, otherwise you are really thick.


----------



## emrearas

still we dont have any official candidates for 2020 except Rome and Durban right?

seems we have to wait till 2018 host is clear.


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> still we dont have any official candidates for 2020 except Rome and Durban right?
> 
> seems we have to wait till 2018 host is clear.


Technically SASCOC are starting the South African bid process again, and the bid has yet to receive government go ahead, but yes, its highly unlikely it will not be Durban.


----------



## palm9096

Summer Olympic 

2000 - Australia
2004 - Athens
2008 - Beijing
2012 - London
2016 - Rio Der Jannaro
2020 - Bangkok

555+

I gonna see Thailand bid summer olympic 2020


----------



## dysan1

^^ go thailand! We know your ladies are good at the ping pong


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> ^^ go thailand! We know your ladies are good at the ping pong


:lol:

i love your sarcasm


----------



## swifty78

Im sure their ping pong skills would be the highlight of the games


----------



## ZKL

Yeah！We will use all your mothers to show in our Ping Pong..


----------



## palm9096

Thank you everyone = =!!

Why not go to thai forum??


----------



## RahalInter

There are interesting bids regarding these olympics. Either Durban or Istanbul I say


----------



## Mr.Underground

*Cape Town Out Of 2020 Summer Olympic Games Bid*

Primedia Broadcasting reports the City of Cape Town has pulled out of the race for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games.
Cape Town and Durban were the two cities in the lead as possible South African candidates for the 2020 Games.

City of Cape Town spokesperson Pieter Cronje said although Cape Town was now regarded as a leading international sports destination, it simply costs too much to host the event.

He said, "preparations for the event will require a huge investment in public transport and other infrastructure and we do not think that now is the appropriate time".


----------



## emrearas

whats the yearly budget of Durban city? and Romes? also cape towns? anyone knows?


----------



## emrearas

www.sercan.de said:


> this one is huge, but the area is not so bad.
> Many new residential buildings are u/c there.
> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/4903/hyphavavaziyet2.jpg
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/294/hype14.jpg
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3227/skrmklipp.png


it will cost tens of billions dollars to the goverment to buy back all these areas..


----------



## Eddard Stark

GEwinnen said:


> Italy and Rome would be do better to save their magnificent ancient roman heritage.......... The Amphitheatrum Flavium and the ancient city of Pompeii are in a bad condition.


Colosseum will be restored soon thanks to sponsorship

Pompei has enough funds - if well managed - to stand on its own feet

Italy has the world largest historical heritage. Not everything can be all the time in perfect condition, however we do manage to keep most stuff decent/good conditions

sorry for the OT


----------



## Poul_

Tokyo is the best option , and Japan deserve olympics


----------



## Kuwaiti

..


----------



## GEwinnen

Eddard Stark said:


> Colosseum will be restored soon thanks to sponsorship
> 
> Pompei has enough funds - if well managed - to stand on its own feet
> 
> Italy has the world largest historical heritage. Not everything can be all the time in perfect condition, however we do manage to keep most stuff decent/good conditions
> 
> sorry for the OT


It would be great, if the Colosseum will be restored in the shape of 87 A.D.:banana: to serve as a venue for the games in Rome!


----------



## emrearas

Kuwaiti said:


> Istanbul's plan looks ambitious and serious. I wish them good luck.
> 
> My dream is to see it in Dubai but seriously I think all athletes would die in the August summer heat, especially the marathons and all.
> 
> Istanbul sounds more reasonable for a location. But also Durban and I'd like to see South Africa attempting to host their own first African Olympic games. They've got football, cricket and rugby world cup experience. Add Olympics too and they're a complete sporting nation.


cricket and rugby are not olympic sports  so not a reference like FİFA or Uefa or FINA or athletics champ.


----------



## DennisRodman817

Durban is the best venue for the summer olympics....the first games in africa after the first world cup in africa.....Europe and asia have hosted the games before...so africa will definately get the next bid after south america.


----------



## Trelawny

With all these muslim protests I don't think hosting in Turkey is a good idea.


----------



## sweet-d

emrearas said:


> cricket and rugby are not olympic sports  so not a reference like FİFA or Uefa or FINA or athletics champ.


Rugby is a an Olympic sport or it will be starting in 2016 I think is the first year that Rugby will be back in the olympics.


----------



## emrearas

Trelawny said:


> With all these muslim protests I don't think hosting in Turkey is a good idea.


why? with all thesse tibetian protests and hard pressure on Uigurs in china they host 2008?


----------



## Kuwaiti

..


----------



## www.sercan.de

emrearas said:


> it will cost tens of billions dollars to the goverment to buy back all these areas..


I just mean the factories. THey will be located at Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi.
So ots more an exchange.

@Kuwaiti
Which plan 


BTW IMO 2020 will go to Durban. Maybe 2024 could be Istanbul. But maybe


----------



## emrearas

Kuwaiti said:


> Rugby world cup is the third largest sporting event behind Olympic games and Fifa world cup.
> 
> Cricket world cup is also very big in the world level.
> 
> Hosting these 2 gigantic sporting events, in addition to the Fifa world cup, gives South Africa a very nice résumé.
> 
> Rugby sevens is now also an olympic sport. :banana:


i know UEFA champ is the third biggest org., then athletics world champ, world basketball champ... etc 

dude may be in your country they love rugby and cricket but rest of the world not that much  may be rugby could be populer with the help of Dieux du Stade calenders but.... if it was that much populer they already added to olympics before.. 

i dont underestimate hosting 2 world champs. but olympics is st different. even hosting 2 non olympic world champs doesnt atrract IOC members as i guess. but FIFA is a big +


----------



## parcdesprinces

emrearas said:


> if it was that much populer they already added to olympics before..


Hey, rugby union was an Olympic sport in the early beginnings of the olympic movement !












----




emrearas said:


> i know UEFA champ is the third biggest org., then athletics world champ, world basketball champ... etc


:nono:



> The 2007 Rugby World Cup is now the world's third-largest sporting event, behind only the FIFA World Cup and the Summer Olympic Games. *Two million tickets* have been sold for the tournament with an expected television audience of four billion in over *200 countries*.
> 
> By comparison, the NFL estimated its worldwide TV audience for Super Bowl XLI at approximately one billion.


University of California, Berkeley.



> Rugby World Cup Will Be Largest Global Sports Event This Year
> The Rugby World Cup, which begins September 7, will be the “most popular global sporting event of the year,” as it drew a worldwide TV audience of over 3 billion people when it was last held four years ago, according to a cover story by Kemp & Szalai of the HOLLYWOOD REPORTER. *The event ranks third among the most-watched sporting events worldwide, behind the FIFA World Cup and Summer Olympics.* The Int’l Rugby Board (IRB) holds world TV and marketing rights, reportedly worth over $200M. Setanta Sports holds the exclusive rights to live games in the U.S. and Canada, and the net is offering PPV games and broadband subscriptions via Setanta.com. In Demand is offering 23 live matches for $24.95 per game (the final will cost $29.95), or a package for all its coverage for $199.95. Versus will also air some of the tournament.
> 
> SPONSOR DEALS: The IRB has signed EDF Energy and Peugeot as its main sponsors for the event, and also has deals with financial service provider Societe Generale, Visa, Heineken, Toshiba, Emirates Airline, telecom firm Orange and consulting firm CapGemini. Meanwhile, the U.S. national team recently signed a deal with Sony to promote its Bravia line of TVs, and England national team member Jonny Wilkinson has been featured alongside Galaxy MF David Beckham in TV ads for adidas.


The Hollywood Reporter, 8/24/2007


----------



## dysan1

Yes, for some to write off the Rugby and Cricket World Cups simply because they dont watch or play those sports is like me writing off the SuperBowl or baseball WC's simply because i have never watched either sport in my life and that they do not feature hugely on any of the sports channels in my country due to lack of interest in them


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> Yes, for some to write off the Rugby and Cricket World Cups simply because they dont watch or play those sports is like me writing off the SuperBowl or baseball WC's simply because i have never watched either sport in my life and that they do not feature hugely on any of the sports channels in my country due to lack of interest in them


definetly

even in my country people watch swimming athletics tennis or even winter sports or F1 live from tvs and talk about it, we dont have any attention for rugby or cricket.... especially cricket is an english game and mostly commonwealth countries play it.

considering 1.2 billion indians and 200m pakis its sure has a huge audience for cricket.

but not so populer in the world like swimming or tennis ( in whole world) i mean.

altough wrestling, boxing,weight lifting or other olympic martial art sports is very populer here and we host many many times of euro and world champ. i cant compare it with Fifa world cup or world athletics champ. they only cant be a reference for olympic games hosting.


----------



## dysan1

^^i think u misinterpreted what i said. Swimming and tennis get big audiences, but only for the grand slams or in swimmings case only really in the olympics/commonwealth games or world champs.

Cricket and rugby get far bigger continuous audiences. That being said this is all generally topic. The key is, hosting a massive event like the rugby or cricket world cup will have far more sway on a countries potential than hosting some lame wrestling or other obsure olympic sport. Heck i'd even say the logistics of hosting the rugby and cricket world cups far surpasses hosting the Swimming or Athletics world champs and hence is more valuable from a hosting perspective than those two events are.


----------



## T74

You cannot have it both ways.

You acknowledge India has a large population, but then say cricket is not popular in the world.

The sub-continent has a population of around 1.5 billion, which is more than 20% of the world population. It may not be of much interest elsewhere, but by having such a core of obsessed fans makes cricket huge.

Athletics and swimming may get more interest from the number of countries, but when you line up those who will watch every day of a world champs against each other, cricket would leave them in it's dust only because of the numbers from the sub continent.


----------



## Cauê

I see Rome as the big favorite.

I'm sad for Cape Town


----------



## emrearas

ok ok... again i start another arguement....

first about popularty of a sport i mean; too few family teach their children cricket but football basketball or volleyball.. i mean popularity with this... not considering how much population a country has and that makes a sport populer. its ridiciolus to saying a sport brach populer cause its a favorite sport ina huge populated country ..at least we can rate it how many clubs and federations and licensed players around the world, TV shares is st more marketing...

about the audience and people rugby and cricket can reach on a tournament, sure its... cause in many countries these sport branchs hass teams like BArcelona , Manchester United..etc. so people addicted to these sports like fans ( rugby i mean )

if i misunderstand u sorry for that. having world cups champ. is very important to a city to apply and host the olympics. but what i try to say is; olympics spine is "Athletics". and then 4 other sports ( most watched most loved most played whatever u can named as ) swimming, gymnastics , volleyball+basketball comes after that in the games.

so having a world athletics champ in a city/country is the biggest + (may be) before applying as a candidate to the games for me in this circumstances ...


----------



## T74

You are massively under estimating participation rates at club level in India, it's not just a tv sport over there.

The infrastructure needed for a swimming world cup isn't that big either. Crowds are small, and it's basically done in one, maybe two venues. Even an athletics world champs, while in front of huge crowds, is at one venue.

Rugby and cricket WCs need multiple stadium that can hold between 30k to 100k. Much more infrastructure an support services to host than required for the swimming.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think rugby should be at the olympics, and I think cricket is killing itself to turn inti something that would be popular outside it's traditional base. That being said, it's wrong to dismiss the current size and magnitude of these events


----------



## dysan1

Cauê said:


> I see Rome as the big favorite.
> 
> I'm sad for Cape Town


They chose not to be involved


----------



## dysan1

emrearas said:


> ok ok... again i start another arguement....
> 
> first about popularty of a sport i mean; too few family teach their children cricket but football basketball or volleyball.. i mean popularity with this... not considering how much population a country has and that makes a sport populer. its ridiciolus to saying a sport brach populer cause its a favorite sport ina huge populated country ..at least we can rate it how many clubs and federations and licensed players around the world, TV shares is st more marketing...
> 
> about the audience and people rugby and cricket can reach on a tournament, sure its... cause in many countries these sport branchs hass teams like BArcelona , Manchester United..etc. so people addicted to these sports like fans ( rugby i mean )
> 
> if i misunderstand u sorry for that. having world cups champ. is very important to a city to apply and host the olympics. but what i try to say is; olympics spine is "Athletics". and then 4 other sports ( most watched most loved most played whatever u can named as ) swimming, gymnastics , volleyball+basketball comes after that in the games.
> 
> so having a world athletics champ in a city/country is the biggest + (may be) before applying as a candidate to the games for me in this circumstances ...


I still disagree. Yes Athletics and Swimming are two key events for the Olympics (and probably the only two events that get decent viewership besides the gymnastics), but the World Champs of these two events are minor logistical events in comparisson to cricket and rugby world cup events. I am only looking at things from a logistical and organisational experiene point of view. Therefore IMO those two events will count much more from an experience perspective than a "simple" world athletics or swimming champs. Hosting both of those is great and of course will count nicely towards an Olympics, but in reality are simpler to organise.


----------



## RobH

In my opinion, I think the IOC would look at previous hostings and look for the following, in this order:

*1. A successful second-tier multi-sport event e.g. Commonwealth Games, PanAms, Asian Games.* This ranks higher than a World Cup simply because its the closest one can get to hosting an Olympics without actually hosting one. Rio's change in fortunes between 2012 (failed to shortlist) and 2016 (winning bid) was, I suspect, in large part due to the PanAm Games in 2007.

*2. A successul World Cup or Rugby World Cup (or even cricket world cup to a lesser extent).* Shows a country can pull off a massive logistical challenge. Shows the infrastructure is at a pretty developed stage, and the structures are in place to co-ordinate things.

*3. Success in hosting individual world championships in particular Olympic sports.* Wouldn't do any harm, particularly for the bigger Olympic sports like athletics, swimming and gymnastics, but not as important as the previous two types of events. London actually pulled out of hosting the 2005 World Athletics Championships but still won their Olympic bid.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Following your criteria:

1. :yes:: Paris successfully hosted, among others, the IAAF World Championships in Athletics (2003). :bowtie:
2. :yes:: France successfully hosted the FIFA World Cup (1998) and the IRB Rugby World Cup (2007). :bowtie:
3. :yes:: Paris hosts annually, among other sports/competitions, one of the four Tennis Grand Slams + a Masters 1000 tournament. :bowtie:

Paris, Paris , Paris, Paris :cheer: 




But, apparently the IOC thinks differently ..... Because the homeland of Pierre de Coubertin, a country who never stopped to defend the values of the Olympic Movement, didn't host the summer games since almost a century now !!! (and, it's just a shame..imho )


----------



## RobH

I never said previous event hostings are the only factor or even the most important. All I meant was, when they are considered that's the order of importance I think they'd be ranked by the IOC.


----------



## emrearas

RobH said:


> I never said previous event hostings are the only factor or even the most important. All I meant was, when they are considered that's the order of importance I think they'd be ranked by the IOC.


apologise for my ignorance. i dont know rugby or cricket is that populer and hosting is complicated as a world cup.. ( but still i believe world basketball or volleyball champ is more appealing  )

but i agree with u st. to handle a championship is easy but a complicated one like panam commonwealth or even universiade is st HUGE ...
all these are a + for application. but having a panam or st multisport event in the reference is a key to get the games.

also the countries economical situation and if they can able to carry the games cost and the love of sports of its citizens is the major things.

everything starts and ends with one word this age ; MONEY


----------



## dysan1

Volleyball all you is a beach and bikini's


----------



## PaulFCB

Is it a sure thing that only these 4 cities bid? No Madrid, Paris or even Lisbon, Budapest, St. Petersburg or other cities from outside Europe?
Deadline is almost 7 months away.


----------



## Gondolier

PaulFCB said:


> Is it a sure thing that only these 4 cities bid? No Madrid, Paris or even Lisbon, Budapest, St. Petersburg or other cities from outside Europe?
> Deadline is almost 7 months away.


Lisbon? Madrid? Belonging to countries who have very bad credit ratings--and they're (again) going to bid? I don't think so.

St. Petersburg? No way. They have Sochi 2014 on their plate.

Paris is probably waiting for 2024 since Annecy is taking up their attention for the next few months.


----------



## Cauê

dysan1 said:


> They chose not to be involved


I hope to see Durban as candidate-city. South Africa has a real chance, I believe. 




parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Following your criteria:
> 
> 1. :yes:: Paris successfully hosted, among others, the IAAF World Championships in Athletics (2003). :bowtie:
> 2. :yes:: France successfully hosted the FIFA World Cup (1998) and the IRB Rugby World Cup (2007). :bowtie:
> 3. :yes:: Paris hosts annually, among other sports/competitions, one of the four Tennis Grand Slams + a Masters 1000 tournament. :bowtie:
> 
> Paris, Paris , Paris, Paris :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, apparently the IOC thinks differently ..... Because the homeland of Pierre de Coubertin, a country who never stopped to defend the values of the Olympic Movement, didn't host the summer games since almost a century now !!! (and, it's just a shame..imho )


Paris is... Paris :drool:

Everybody loves Paris.


----------



## Face81

A lot of interesting opinons here. 

I wonder how people would feel if Dubai throws its hat in to the ring for 2020 as well?

Would it be well received?????


----------



## Mo Rush

Dubai has a high powered team behind it already, including former IOC communications person/spokesperson.


----------



## Face81

Mo Rush said:


> Dubai has a high powered team behind it already, including form IOC communications person/spokesperson.


I did not know they had the support of the IOC spokesperson. Have you read anything / seen anything online?


----------



## Mo Rush

Face81 said:


> I did not know they had the support of the IOC spokesperson. Have you read anything / seen anything online?



* Former IOC comms chief to head new Dubai company	*









*July 6 - Giselle Davies (pictured), the former communications director of the International Olympic Committee (IOC), is to head a new company overseeing a study to decide whether Dubai should bid for the 2020 Olympics.*

Davies is to be chief executive of Falcon and Associates, who are leading a United Arab Emirates Government feasability study into a possible bid by Dubai to host the 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games,

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and ruler of Dubai, issued a new law last week establishing the company.

Maktoum announced the city’s plans to consider hosting the Games and the World Expo, and Falcon and Associates’ managing role last month.

It will also focus on helping Dubai achieve social, economic and trade-related goals.

Ahmad Abdullah Al Shaikh, the media escort of Maktoum and managing director of his media offiice, has been appointed chairman of Falcon and Associates.

Davies resigned from the IOC last September and has since spent much of her time in Dubai.

The Cambridge University graduate joined the IOC in 2002 from Formula One team Jordan.

She took over at a difficult time when the scars of the Salt Lake City bidding bribery scandal were still raw and the IOC was struggling to overcome its poor reputation.


----------



## Face81

^^Oh yes, I have read about that.

I thought you meant there was some new support / info


----------



## emrearas

dubai 2020 ... qatar 2018...

hope IOC wont make another auction for the games like FIFA


----------



## Cauê

Gays are welcome in Dubai?


----------



## Face81

emrearas said:


> dubai 2020 ... qatar 2018...
> 
> hope IOC wont make another auction for the games like FIFA


I hope not!!!


----------



## Marsupalami

Durban! Durban! Durban!!!!!


----------



## emrearas

lol.... no rumors no news from any cities... it s a bit soooo quite.... Rome is official and just that...
no other city announced their candidature yet. 

hmmmmmm strange...


----------



## Gondolier

Marsupalami said:


> Durban! Durban! Durban!!!!!


It will be Turban, Turban, Turban 2020!! :lol:


----------



## Marsupalami

perhaps the less-than-universally-well-recieved allocation of Qatar for 2018, and the winds of change sweeping through the Muslim world will mean a break for a wee bit from the risks involved in that region, and a chance for Africa! You really have to see Durban to believe it. there ARE cities out there that rock, but that through no fault of their own, are not often thought about:
San Diego
Atlanta
Perth
Calgary
Welington
etc

the important thing is that the criteria are met. Inside the British - English/ commonwealth speaking world, Durban is known as a beach paradise, and a sports mecca!


----------



## emrearas

Marsupalami said:


> perhaps the less-than-universally-well-recieved allocation of Qatar for 2018, and the winds of change sweeping through the Muslim world will mean a break for a wee bit from the risks involved in that region,


winds of chance?


what will change? 

Egypt will be a Scandinavian country or saudi king will give up his all rights and chnge to parlementer democracy ... sorry but show me a arap country that has a working real democracy. not kingdom or father to son passing ruling system. just lebanon. but its also becoming like others.


----------



## Face81

Marsupalami said:


> the important thing is that the criteria are met. Inside the British - English/ commonwealth speaking world, Durban is known as a beach paradise, and a sports mecca!



:hilarious Say's who??? LOL

That has to be one of the funniest thing's I've ever read.... EVER!!! :lol:


----------



## Marsupalami

Gee Gosh lemme see here ... 
-Durban has some of the finest Golf Courses in SA, and a few in the top 500 worldwide.
-They host major, major Surfing competitions, and have for decades. 
-Through the widely followed Super 14 Rugby format with teams from SA, Oz, and NZ, Durbans Kingsmead stadium ( the SharkTank - Home to the Natal Sharks ) is widely renound as one of the best , most intimidating arenas for Rugby, with arguably the most passionat supporters ( and the HOTTEST cheerleaders ).
-Kingsmead Cricket Stadium is always packed to the rafters - especially over summer holiday times ( when millions from inland provinces flood into Durdan to enjoy the coast) when playing india or Pakistan. ( Durban has more folk from the indian sub-continent outside of india than anywhere else on Earth ) We also stood in in 2009 to host the Indian Premier League cricket competion, with barely a few months notice ( due to security concerns ) - and rocked it hardcore - especially barmy, riotously atmospheric Durban !
Durban is also becomming a major film and advertising location, prized for its "neutral" feel, so chances are youve seen it before mate lol
-Durban has a massive anual horse race( similar is size and stature to the Melbourne Cup ) that attract loads of glitterati and fashionistas ( the beatiful people )
-Durban is the home of swimming for SA, and has an awesome pool - which has hosted Fina Short Course competitions. 
-Durban hosts the Lipton Cup, and other sailing competitions, and had an afinity to the sea which other sites lack - consider if you will how many sailing events, and water based events there are at the modern olymppics.

In short, Durban rocks, and folk from Oz, NZ, India, UK, Ireland, Canada, and loads more know that Durbs kicks ass


----------



## Face81

Marsupalami said:


> In short, Durban rocks, and folk from Oz, NZ, India, UK, Ireland, Canada, and loads more know that Durbs kicks ass


^^ Half the sports you mentioned are not even Olympic sports. But that's besides the point. 

REALLY not sure where you get your info, dude.


----------



## parcdesprinces

... del


----------



## Marsupalami

Face81 said:


> ^^ Half the sports you mentioned are not even Olympic sports. But that's besides the point.
> 
> REALLY not sure where you get your info, dude.


no no, I was mearly trying illustrate that Durban has a vibe about it that is Sports hungry 
and my references to sports and events that take place there are accurate mate


----------



## emrearas

comparing Durban with rome and istanbul is like oranges and apples.. not a match to these cities sorry to saying that.

but Sa can get the games.


----------



## Marsupalami

I agree, nothing can compare to the history, and majesty of those destinations, but i guess in my humble opinion, cities that look to the future, and with aspirations, and have room to grow and make a compact games area and capture new vibes.. well i hope Durban get it for those reasons 0


----------



## emrearas

Marsupalami said:


> I agree, nothing can compare to the history, and majesty of those destinations, but i guess in my humble opinion, cities that look to the future, and with aspirations, and have room to grow and make a compact games area and capture new vibes.. well i hope Durban get it for those reasons 0


i see SA will be an olympic country but not sure its gonna be Durban but cape town 

Durban could be a good destination excellent climate magnificent beaches and sea sport facilities but in basics can she carry the adjective of Olympic city at 2020... i dont think so.

transportation is fine people say but for now . what about 2020?. and accomodation ? 4 million tourists and citizens will travel like bees from city center to the park every hour? need at least 60 000 beds and it is about 1000 hotels at least need to built. international airport(S) whats the capacity? its not like hosting a FİFA cup match. the city gonna be an ant nest for 30 days, and nothing should go wrong or collapse. altough she hasnt any experience about olympics before.so few cities get the games at their first attend and they were world wide known cities. be realistic people.

im very optimistic about SA games, but Durban in my opinion can do her best at 2020 race and open the road for first african olympics in future, may be 2024.

under these circumstances Tokyo and Istanbul are my favorites and Rome following. but Durban can kick one of these in the first round with african votes if she quallified.


----------



## Rob WP

Emrearas your perpetual focus on Cape Town is becoming somewhat tedious. Cape Town is hands down the most beautiful city in South Africa in fact arguably one of the most beautiful in the world. This said, if you've actually been there - which I hope you haven't as your comments would be peppered with unjustified ignorance - it has something called TABLE MOUNTAIN which whilst beautiful is a chronic inconvenience in many respects. An example of this would be a recent study showing that CT is not far behind Joburg in a survey measuring lost productivity due to traffic delays... and it is substantially smaller which makes the statistic more poignant. Getting around the big rock is not an easy task though I imagine based on pictures I've seen of Istanbul and its geographic position relative to the bay/cove area you would understand what I mean. That poses a substantial problem vis-a-vis your nagging focus on transport.

(And FYI why Istanbul and not Ankara? I mean that is your capital right?)

Following on this point, Cape Town is to my knowledge and Mo might correct me, not capable of hosting the games in such a concentrated space which should further dull your transport fixation. The aim of any major sporting event, to my knowledge, is to try and accommodate as many disciplines in as small a space as possible. The Kings Park precinct is beyond perfect for this. Do some research and you'll see.

Continuing with your apparent transport issue addiction, talking about airports in terms of what traffic they can manage is to me a really irrelevant point as we have over 9 years to go so if there is the need for an increase then as South African's do best, we'll make a plan. To my knowledge they are planning to double there current tourist volume as due to the new airport Durban now has direct flights to major international hubs meaning they can bypass Joburg which used to be mandatory.

Your accommodation conundrum has been raised already and again, to my knowledge, the plan would be to use cruise liners as temporary "hotels". Moreover, if you have a look at the greater Durban area - ie: from Balitto to Amanzimtoti - I would be surprised if there were a major gridlock. Chances are a lot of Durbanites would rent out their houses and bugger off to Joburg or CT for that matter so thats another option.

Your assertion that Durban has a better chance in 2024 is in my opinion absurd. Why would there be more of an incentive then? Can you predict the future? If anything the IOC appears to be adopting a FIFA-esque policy of continental rotation and considering London is having the 2016 games it is to me unlikely that another European city be chosen directly afterward - even though Italy is continental so that is debatable.

After the debacle that lead to England winning the games - ie: some Paris vs Madrid conspiracy - I can't see either of those cities planning to run for 2020 which to my mind means they will focus on 2024 ergo ensuring they do not vote for Rome as a triple hosting in Europe would be a PR nightmare for the IOC. I can see France and Spain teaming up against Rome though what leverage they have is beyond me. Spain will probably be particularly enthusiastic about an SA bid as they won the world cup here. You really should brush up on your realpolitik.

Speaking of which, Tokyo to me is a complete no go. Their government appears to be in a perpetual state of quasi anarchistic limbo due primarily to grave economic decisions the country has made over the last few decades. You want to talk about the economics of funding the games? Be that the case then Tokyo is last on the list. Im not saying SA doesnt have its political crap (Malema) but currently the economic foundation is quite stable and as much as government is its usual inefficient self, its somewhat par for the course so to speak. It will be interesting to see what impact all of Berlasconi's indiscretions will have on Italy's bid. Equally interesting will be the question of whether or not the substantially richer Northern cities such as Milan will throw their support to the southern areas that they are forced to support financially. LOTS OF QUESTIONS.

And as a final note, to me not knowing the existence of either cricket or rugby is bizarre seeing as both are amongst the most popular sports in the world. If Istanbul wishes to exhibit a worldly, cosmopolitan quality then surely it is flagrant naivety to be unaware of sports that billions of people consider important. This said I am merely basing this statement on you so I cannot speak for your people.


----------



## emrearas

Rob WP said:


> Emrearas your perpetual focus on Cape Town is becoming somewhat tedious. Cape Town is hands down the most beautiful city in South Africa in fact arguably one of the most beautiful in the world. This said, if you've actually been there - which I hope you haven't as your comments would be peppered with unjustified ignorance - it has something called TABLE MOUNTAIN which whilst beautiful is a chronic inconvenience in many respects. An example of this would be a recent study showing that CT is not far behind Joburg in a survey measuring lost productivity due to traffic delays... and it is substantially smaller which makes the statistic more poignant. Getting around the big rock is not an easy task though I imagine based on pictures I've seen of Istanbul and its geographic position relative to the bay/cove area you would understand what I mean. That poses a substantial problem vis-a-vis your nagging focus on transport.
> 
> (And FYI why Istanbul and not Ankara? I mean that is your capital right?)
> 
> Following on this point, Cape Town is to my knowledge and Mo might correct me, not capable of hosting the games in such a concentrated space which should further dull your transport fixation. The aim of any major sporting event, to my knowledge, is to try and accommodate as many disciplines in as small a space as possible. The Kings Park precinct is beyond perfect for this. Do some research and you'll see.
> 
> Continuing with your apparent transport issue addiction, talking about airports in terms of what traffic they can manage is to me a really irrelevant point as we have over 9 years to go so if there is the need for an increase then as South African's do best, we'll make a plan. To my knowledge they are planning to double there current tourist volume as due to the new airport Durban now has direct flights to major international hubs meaning they can bypass Joburg which used to be mandatory.
> 
> Your accommodation conundrum has been raised already and again, to my knowledge, the plan would be to use cruise liners as temporary "hotels". Moreover, if you have a look at the greater Durban area - ie: from Balitto to Amanzimtoti - I would be surprised if there were a major gridlock. Chances are a lot of Durbanites would rent out their houses and bugger off to Joburg or CT for that matter so thats another option.
> 
> Your assertion that Durban has a better chance in 2024 is in my opinion absurd. Why would there be more of an incentive then? Can you predict the future? If anything the IOC appears to be adopting a FIFA-esque policy of continental rotation and considering London is having the 2016 games it is to me unlikely that another European city be chosen directly afterward - even though Italy is continental so that is debatable.
> 
> After the debacle that lead to England winning the games - ie: some Paris vs Madrid conspiracy - I can't see either of those cities planning to run for 2020 which to my mind means they will focus on 2024 ergo ensuring they do not vote for Rome as a triple hosting in Europe would be a PR nightmare for the IOC. I can see France and Spain teaming up against Rome though what leverage they have is beyond me. Spain will probably be particularly enthusiastic about an SA bid as they won the world cup here. You really should brush up on your realpolitik.
> 
> Speaking of which, Tokyo to me is a complete no go. Their government appears to be in a perpetual state of quasi anarchistic limbo due primarily to grave economic decisions the country has made over the last few decades. You want to talk about the economics of funding the games? Be that the case then Tokyo is last on the list. Im not saying SA doesnt have its political crap (Malema) but currently the economic foundation is quite stable and as much as government is its usual inefficient self, its somewhat par for the course so to speak. It will be interesting to see what impact all of Berlasconi's indiscretions will have on Italy's bid. Equally interesting will be the question of whether or not the substantially richer Northern cities such as Milan will throw their support to the southern areas that they are forced to support financially. LOTS OF QUESTIONS.
> 
> And as a final note, to me not knowing the existence of either cricket or rugby is bizarre seeing as both are amongst the most popular sports in the world. If Istanbul wishes to exhibit a worldly, cosmopolitan quality then surely it is flagrant naivety to be unaware of sports that billions of people consider important. This said I am merely basing this statement on you so I cannot speak for your people.


ok slow mate slowly... i dont know the capability of Durban City so i asked the questions. and never been there and in near future not in my visiting list .

lets make it step by step then 

about ankara istanbul; ankara is like milan and istanbul is rome. ankara is a boring bureaucratic city with full of grey brown giant buildings and not a touristic place nothing much to see. on the other hand Istanbul is a unique historical city and means a lot for not only turks but many people in her hinterland and neighbor countries. İzmir the 3rd biggest city of Turkey is another option for olympics which hosted universiade games 2005. but ankara .. ı ıh... the best thing in ankara is the way back to Istanbul we say here.. 

also dont know the geo of the cape town but they attend once and really had a high vote before. so if they did once why they cant it again? and i m sure its a very very beautiful city with an amazing landscape.

there is nothing clear about the candidates yet. just Rome is officially candidate and Tokyo Durban Istanbul rumored. and every government will try to do their best at these applications. Spain can act warm to SA bid , but also she is the other head of Alliance of civilizations like Turkey and in int. relations & politics there is no such melancholy or emotions. ( what i mean how some african countries support SA cause they have economical and social connections with , Spain can react like that like Latin america supporting Spain any time). so they can say SA but at the end they can vote for Rome or Istanbul.. could be...?

about transport and accomodation and 9 years to go... remember athens . even they had a better transportation system and more touristic then any SA city. they had a big crises in these issues. last week before the games start they finished many facilities, with the aid of EU fons.

.. im thinking the same with u in many points. Rome has no chance it seems. but if i were u i wont underestimate Tokyo this time. japanese never forget when they fail and try to make t better every time as u know. madness of perfection. but about finance .. yes developing countries are more stable then d8 ones. altough we can see that in the world arena. SA Brazil Russia Qatar fıfa cups, big int. congress , other sport events are mostly changing their locations to developing ones. 
cricket and Rugby; we have rugby teams and a federation here too. but they are not so populer like basketball and volleyball or swimming in the world. how many int federations they have? 118 rugby -104 cricket on the other hand 220 volleyball 213 basketball... 100 countries at least in IOC doesnt have any federation in their lands ... thats what i mean about being populer. its a culture and taste of sports. so u cant ignore anyone that doesnt like or know Cricket... its st like do u know grease wrestling??? oldest continuously running 
sport event since 1300s. and in middle east and balkans its very populer which means at least 500 million people . u know ?? dont u??? shame on you...  see... thats the difference between sports culture and regions. u cant judge other countries if a sport is not so populer. altough Turkey is not good at winter sports but we just hosted winter universaide a week ago.or qatar with fifa champ.hosting.

we are just talking here and sharing opinions. and i never been to Durban as i said before so i wonder and asking questions like if u have questions about Istanbul and Turkey i answer. and i try to be more realistic. Its their first time in olympic arena and to be honest they are not Sydney that can get the games at the first time they try to. even beijing cant do that. how can Durban do? 

im not here to start arguments or fight with others just saying what i think and if i was wrong i m ready to apologise and appericate the people who teach me and make learn more about st new in my life.

what ever...
just be logical and say me the what u really see and think. do u think durban can get 2020? with 2 giants on the race and a unpredictable dark horse?

dont answer me sure yes quickly.. measure the cities , look at their balances economical, historical and with all other segments... say me... what u really think about 2020 race.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Face81 said:


> :hilarious Say's who??? LOL
> 
> That has to be one of the funniest thing's I've ever read.... EVER!!! :lol:


Could arrive a bid from Dubai?


----------



## Eddard Stark

Rob WP said:


> Emrearas your perpetual focus on Cape Town is becoming somewhat tedious. *Cape Town is hands down the most beautiful city in South Africa in fact arguably one of the most beautiful in the world*.


Bum!


----------



## dysan1

emrearas said:


> ok slow mate slowly... i dont know the capability of Durban City so i asked the questions. and never been there and in near future not in my visiting list .
> 
> lets make it step by step then
> 
> about ankara istanbul; ankara is like milan and istanbul is rome. ankara is a boring bureaucratic city with full of grey brown giant buildings and not a touristic place nothing much to see. on the other hand Istanbul is a unique historical city and means a lot for not only turks but many people in her hinterland and neighbor countries. İzmir the 3rd biggest city of Turkey is another option for olympics which hosted universiade games 2005. but ankara .. ı ıh... the best thing in ankara is the way back to Istanbul we say here..
> 
> also dont know the geo of the cape town but they attend once and really had a high vote before. so if they did once why they cant it again? and i m sure its a very very beautiful city with an amazing landscape.
> 
> there is nothing clear about the candidates yet. just Rome is officially candidate and Tokyo Durban Istanbul rumored. and every government will try to do their best at these applications. Spain can act warm to SA bid , but also she is the other head of Alliance of civilizations like Turkey and in int. relations & politics there is no such melancholy or emotions. ( what i mean how some african countries support SA cause they have economical and social connections with , Spain can react like that like Latin america supporting Spain any time). so they can say SA but at the end they can vote for Rome or Istanbul.. could be...?
> 
> about transport and accomodation and 9 years to go... remember athens . even they had a better transportation system and more touristic then any SA city. they had a big crises in these issues. last week before the games start they finished many facilities, with the aid of EU fons.
> 
> .. im thinking the same with u in many points. Rome has no chance it seems. but if i were u i wont underestimate Tokyo this time. japanese never forget when they fail and try to make t better every time as u know. madness of perfection. but about finance .. yes developing countries are more stable then d8 ones. altough we can see that in the world arena. SA Brazil Russia Qatar fıfa cups, big int. congress , other sport events are mostly changing their locations to developing ones.
> cricket and Rugby; we have rugby teams and a federation here too. but they are not so populer like basketball and volleyball or swimming in the world. how many int federations they have? 118 rugby -104 cricket on the other hand 220 volleyball 213 basketball... 100 countries at least in IOC doesnt have any federation in their lands ... thats what i mean about being populer. its a culture and taste of sports. so u cant ignore anyone that doesnt like or know Cricket... its st like do u know grease wrestling??? oldest continuously running
> sport event since 1300s. and in middle east and balkans its very populer which means at least 500 million people . u know ?? dont u??? shame on you...  see... thats the difference between sports culture and regions. u cant judge other countries if a sport is not so populer. altough Turkey is not good at winter sports but we just hosted winter universaide a week ago.or qatar with fifa champ.hosting.
> 
> we are just talking here and sharing opinions. and i never been to Durban as i said before so i wonder and asking questions like if u have questions about Istanbul and Turkey i answer. and i try to be more realistic. Its their first time in olympic arena and to be honest they are not Sydney that can get the games at the first time they try to. even beijing cant do that. how can Durban do?
> 
> im not here to start arguments or fight with others just saying what i think and if i was wrong i m ready to apologise and appericate the people who teach me and make learn more about st new in my life.
> 
> what ever...
> just be logical and say me the what u really see and think. do u think durban can get 2020? with 2 giants on the race and a unpredictable dark horse?
> 
> dont answer me sure yes quickly.. measure the cities , look at their balances economical, historical and with all other segments... say me... what u really think about 2020 race.


Interesting comments there, if that is how you feel, then you should tone down your completely ANTI Durban stance. Know a place and what it offers before you toss it aside.

You bring up Cape Town because it has bid once before, but thats just it, it has bid only once before and i am sure most of the votes behind it were for the Africa factor, and SA being newly back on the global stage after years of Apartheid, so not imo really a view that Cape Town is the best choice. With its good global image (and the state Durban was in those 15 years ago) it was most definately the best choice for a SA bid then. 

But this is 2011 and things have changed alot since 1997. Realistically from a logistics, atmosphere and image perspective, plus weather and facilties clusters no other city in SA comes close to providing what Durban could for a games. Cape Town is arguably prettier with its mountain and Joburg is a bigger city with more infrastructure (but is massively spread out, is too high altitude wise and really would not project the right image for the games).

If the internet existed in its current form, i would not hazard a bet that people would be ripping the possibility of a Barcelona bid to pieces back in the 1980s. And imo thats what most of the comments here feel like. "Durban must not bother trying to compete with the old daddies of the old world"....but Dubai, Turkey and Doha can???

I would never compare Durban to those old world cities, they are historic and offer alot of world history on their doorstep. Thats nice for some people, for others it does not mean much. I live in a relatively young city that is only 160 odd years old. So things are obviously going to be more young, more fresh, more centred around striving for greatness and attention than ancient city which (rightly or wrongly) thinks it is superior to the new upstarts. Does that make the younger city less likely to win or offer a better package for the Olympics movement? Not at all. But the way alot of people here speak you would think there is no chance.

So to answer your loaded and rather sarcastically asked question on if Durban could realistically win the 2020 games,my short answer is yes.

My long answer is more about why should it not? To say it is currently at a distant maybe make the final stages smacks of either ignorance or bias


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> If the internet existed in its current form, i would not hazard a bet that people would be ripping the possibility of a Barcelona bid to pieces back in the 1980s. And imo thats what most of the comments here feel like. "Durban must not bother trying to compete with the old daddies of the old world"....but Dubai, Turkey and Doha can???
> 
> 
> So to answer your loaded and rather sarcastically asked question on if Durban could realistically win the 2020 games,my short answer is yes.
> 
> My long answer is more about why should it not? To say it is currently at a distant maybe make the final stages smacks of either ignorance or bias



istanbul is one of those oldest daddies. so yes

i dont say durban should not try... if she cant try how she can get it? its like learning ride a biyc. u attend to ride at first but crush the second better or u ride it. if not the 3rd time u rule the roads...
what i said is if SA wants the games at 2020 why she didnt use more global and known city like cape town , rather than durban. thats my point. durban didnt kick myass or its not st like i had a bad relationship with a girl in Durban so i never like the city...i have no intention with her or even interest.

listen. my job is PR & marketing. the point that i still cannot make u understand is; if u have a better option to serve at the arena, why you choose the 3rd better option rather than tht. its so risky to succeed at the end. its st like not using London but try Manchester or Birmingham as the candidate first. but at the end London gets it..

but done is done... Durban is the candidate we cant change or judge the SA olympic commitee or the city government... so bonne chance hope if not Istanbul gets she will be the winner  

and yes im sarcastic a bit...

peace?


----------



## Mo Rush

Its technically not Durban yet. But for our purposes here, its Durban.

They're busy "creating a process" currently


----------



## Mo Rush

*Paris could enter 2020 bid*

French sports minister Chantal Jouanno believes France had learned from the failure of Paris' bid for the 2012 Summer Games, saying "we were too proud and too sure that we were going to win". She hinted that if Annecy loses, a French city would bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics, reports The Associated Press.

Jouanno said, "nothing is granted today. If we win the Games we won't bid. If we don't, probably. It's been too long that France has not organized the Games".


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ OK, so I was totally wrong ! :wallbash: :wallbash:

But that's good news because the 2020 games race seems to be quite open... :cheers:



PS: Could you add Paris (or Marseille) in the poll please ????


----------



## dysan1

emrearas said:


> istanbul is one of those oldest daddies. so yes
> 
> i dont say durban should not try... if she cant try how she can get it? its like learning ride a biyc. u attend to ride at first but crush the second better or u ride it. if not the 3rd time u rule the roads...
> what i said is if SA wants the games at 2020 why she didnt use more global and known city like cape town , rather than durban. thats my point. durban didnt kick myass or its not st like i had a bad relationship with a girl in Durban so i never like the city...i have no intention with her or even interest.
> 
> listen. my job is PR & marketing. the point that i still cannot make u understand is; if u have a better option to serve at the arena, why you choose the 3rd better option rather than tht. its so risky to succeed at the end. its st like not using London but try Manchester or Birmingham as the candidate first. but at the end London gets it..
> 
> but done is done... Durban is the candidate we cant change or judge the SA olympic commitee or the city government... so bonne chance hope if not Istanbul gets she will be the winner
> 
> and yes im sarcastic a bit...
> 
> peace?


Mate I'm in marketing too so don't give me the marketing speech, Durban would be our best candidate. Maybe instead of lecturing you speak to your Istanbul team as it seems they need your help, this would be your 6th bid unluucky? Hmmm...


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> Mate I'm in marketing too so don't give me the marketing speech, Durban would be our best candidate. Maybe instead of lecturing you speak to your Istanbul team as it seems they need your help, this would be your 6th bid unluucky? Hmmm...


5th not 6th so what ? at least we are not living in a dream world that we can get the games in first time. trying till we succeed 

if u say so .. bonne chance to durban .


----------



## walangpangalan

Can you please guys add Manila city on the Poll!!? because Im sure Manila will be a good as place in 2020


----------



## RobH

Mo Rush said:


> *Paris could enter 2020 bid*
> 
> French sports minister Chantal Jouanno believes France had learned from the failure of Paris' bid for the 2012 Summer Games, saying *"we were too proud and too sure that we were going to win"*.


Perhaps she's correct in terms of behind the scenes lobbying, I don't know. But I really don't think, final presentation aside, France did much wrong in the 2012 race. They were very careful not to come across as arrogant, worked out a superb technical bid and were rightly favourites for a long time. In a way, that bid reminds me very much of England 2018's failure (though England got the final presentation right, Paris didn't). Both superb bids leading the field technically, both not trying to come across as arrogant after previous failed bids (Paris' 2008 bid and England's 2006 world cup bid are also spookily similar) but both finding out, ultimately, it wasn't their time.

I'm convinced (so long as FIFA cleans itself up) that if England were to put the same bid forward again without a glitzy new frontier as an opponenet it'd have a great chance. Same point goes for Paris' 2012 plan - though of course they'll have to find a new site for the village and work out a snazzier final presentation.

In other words, they really oughtn't be beating themselves up over the 2012 loss. Another bid won and it wasn't their time, it was as simple as that. Be great if they did enter the 2020 fold, it'd certainly spice things up! :cheers:


----------



## dysan1

emrearas said:


> 5th not 6th so what ? at least we are not living in a dream world that we can get the games in first time. trying till we succeed
> 
> if u say so .. bonne chance to durban .


Thats one way of looking at it...the other is never going to get there?

And we never one said we were going to get it first time, only you have.


----------



## Mo Rush

If by some miracle they do enter the 2020 race, its a big blow to other bids.


----------



## parcdesprinces

RobH said:


> Perhaps she's correct in terms of behind the scenes lobbying, I don't know. But I really don't think, final presentation aside, France did much wrong in the 2012 race. They were very careful not to come across as arrogant, worked out a superb technical bid and were rightly favourites for a long time. In a way, that bid reminds me very much of England 2018's failure (though England got the final presentation right, Paris didn't). Both superb bids leading the field technically, both not trying to come across as arrogant after previous failed bids (Paris' 2008 bid and England's 2006 world cup bid are also spookily similar) but both finding out, ultimately, it wasn't their time.
> 
> I'm convinced (so long as FIFA cleans itself up) that if England were to put the same bid forward again without a glitzy new frontier as an opponenet it'd have a great chance. Same point goes for Paris' 2012 plan - though of course they'll have to find a new site for the village and work out a snazzier final presentation.
> 
> In other words, they really oughtn't be beating themselves up over the 2012 loss. Another bid won and it wasn't their time, it was as simple as that. Be great if they did enter the 2020 fold, it'd certainly spice things up! :cheers:


I tend to agree with your analysis, and I'd add another important point which was our successful campaign in the Euro 2016 race (against two very strong bids: Italy and Turkey) because It restored the confidence in our capability to win again bidding process for big international events.


----------



## IronMan89

Being French, I think we have less chance to win in 2020 than in 2024! I don't really see Roma winning a bid for 2020 but rather South Africa or Tokyo!
If it goes as I said Paris would be Heavy favourite for 2024! 100 years after 1924 Olympics in Paris!


----------



## Karoo Lamb

I get a feeling that the rest of the world is watching Africa very closely. The fact that other countries are even considering Durban to have a chance of winning first time out, says that everyone knows that its time the IOC brought the games to continent. Im not sure if a bid city has ever won the games first time out?? If Durbs can get their priorities straight....roll on 2020-they can take it and wow AFRICA !!! Istanbul, Turkey, watch your review mirror, there is a black sheep possibly coming to haunt you!!


----------



## Face81

Mr.Underground said:


> Could arrive a bid from Dubai?


They announced the intention to study a potential bid, but there has been no official news so far. 

I hope they bid! :cheers:


----------



## Eddard Stark

IronMan89 said:


> Being French, I think we have less chance to win in 2020 than in 2024! I don't really see Roma winning a bid for 2020 but rather South Africa or Tokyo!
> If it goes as I said Paris would be Heavy favourite for 2024! 100 years after 1924 Olympics in Paris!


I hope all you french think the same and stay clear of 2020

So we can easily win with Rome


----------



## Mr.Underground

Face81 said:


> They announced the intention to study a potential bid, but there has been no official news so far.
> 
> I hope they bid! :cheers:


The fear, here in Italy, that Dubai is going to an economic crack and so all project (see tramway lines e.g.) and event (see swimming w.c.) are the beginning of the fail of this incredibil city.


----------



## Mr.Underground

www.sercan.de said:


> I mean this area
> 
> Blue: current Olympic Stadium and proposed Park
> Red: New one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Venues
> Yellow: Olympic Village


Do you use Olympiat in case of Games like Olympic stadium or do you think will be realized a new one?


----------



## Face81

Mr.Underground said:


> The fear, here in Italy, that Dubai is going to an economic crack and so all project (see tramway lines e.g.) and event (see swimming w.c.) are the beginning of the fail of this incredibil city.


Not sure I follow? 

The tram project is back on track after a temporary delay caused by a change of contractor.....

If Dubai puts in a successful bid for 2020, it will be one of the best things to ever happen to Dubai. 

I would not write them off just yet. There is a lot that goes on behind the scenes that the global media is not privy to. And besides, this recession was a joke compared the more serious ones in the past. Not many people in the world are even aware of this....


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mr.Underground

They plan to use Olimpiyat Stadi.


----------



## Gondolier

I hear Cairo is going to also go for 2020!!


----------



## Eddard Stark

Gondolier said:


> I hear Cairo is going to also go for 2020!!


????


----------



## Mo Rush

Gondolier said:


> I hear Cairo is going to also go for 2020!!


behave.


----------



## Face81

Gondolier said:


> I hear Cairo is going to also go for 2020!!


Highly unlikely!!


----------



## dysan1

Dubai, Cairo, what next? lets throw in Baghdad, i mean come on they REALLY have the opportunity to show a changed world society with an Olympics that Egypt could only dream of.


----------



## Mr.Underground

I'd like to see Tokyo 2020. Last bid was a good bid, interesting the idea to realize the Olympic stadium on an artificial island in the heart of the port.


----------



## Face81

Mr.Underground said:


> I'd like to see Tokyo 2020. Last bid was a good bid, interesting the idea to realize the Olympic stadium on an artificial island in the heart of the port.


Tokyo would put on a great show!! :cheers:


----------



## Rob WP

I'm typing on my BlackBerry which is a pain in the ass. I will however say to Emrearas that I too have a marketing degree as well as economics so your point is moot. More to follow but again stop shouting your mouth off like some omniscient politician... It just sounds pathetic and ignorant. Nobody here is peacocking their laurels because this is supposed to be an intelligent and primarily objective forum. Get my point?


----------



## Lord David

dysan1 said:


> Dubai, Cairo, what next? lets throw in Baghdad, i mean come on they REALLY have the opportunity to show a changed world society with an Olympics that Egypt could only dream of.


Cairo made a bid for 2008 and has plenty of existing mostly ready to use stadiums and arenas in place. It would be a logical place in the Arab world to host, perhaps more so than Doha, Qatar.


----------



## Eddard Stark

Mr.Underground said:


> I'd like to see Tokyo 2020. Last bid was a good bid, interesting the idea to realize the Olympic stadium on an artificial island in the heart of the port.





Face81 said:


> Tokyo would put on a great show!! :cheers:


At the end I think they will not bid

Japan has - in the next 2 years - face a fiscal crisis.


----------



## emrearas

Rob WP said:


> I'm typing on my BlackBerry which is a pain in the ass. I will however say to Emrearas that I too have a marketing degree as well as economics so your point is moot. More to follow but again stop shouting your mouth off like some omniscient politician... It just sounds pathetic and ignorant. Nobody here is peacocking their laurels because this is supposed to be an intelligent and primarily objective forum. Get my point?



yeah so objective, sure....


----------



## emrearas

by the way tokyo is out


----------



## khoojyh

I would consider Istanbul.


----------



## emrearas

a new olympic park, and stad for istanbul 2020 candidature officials announce. but they keep it as a secret


----------



## RobH

New *stadium* for 2020 for Istanbul? What's the problem with the Ataturk?


----------



## emrearas

RobH said:


> New *stadium* for 2020 for Istanbul? What's the problem with the Ataturk?


there is a Q&A i found on the web site of a sport magazine with sport ministry of Istanbul. 

" the stadium will be 20 30 years old at 2020 and it wont be suitable anymore for the games. altough its location and open wide structure makes it windy. we can renovate the stadium or as another stadium can be made. also the olympic parks location is not suitable it will change too" 

st lke that...

http://fanatik.ekolay.net/Default.aspx?aType=Detail&KategoriID=27&ArticleID=212738&Page=2


----------



## Jim856796

A new main stadium cannot be built for a future Istanbul Olympic bid. The Ataturk Stadium has worked fine for Istanbul. I refuse to give Istanbul any white elephants. A brand-new Olympic Stadium will spell doom for any legacy an Istanbul Olympic Games may provide.


----------



## RobH

It is a intruiging development. The IOC obviously weren't enamoured with Istanbul's previous plan given that they rejected it time after time so you feel _something _has to change. It seems like a barmy suggestion, but a new stadium could be an interesting new way forward. What would you say the options are emrearas? A few I can think of:

*1.* No new stadium. Bid with the Ataturk as before.

*2.* Create a new stadium (either permanant like Beijing or partially temporary like London) as a new home for athletics and convert the Ataturk to football or other uses.

*3.* Put together a bid like Atlanta's or Sydney's where the new stadium can be converted to a different sport afterwards; and leave the Ataturk as the main athletics stadium in Istanbul post-2020.

*4.* Create a new athletics stadium in the Olympic Park (either permanant like Beijing or partially temporary like London), and keep Ataturk as it is. This would leave two athletics stadiums in Istanbul.

*5.* Create a new stadium and demolish the Ataturk (!)


?????


----------



## PugliaBianconera

Tokyo or Istanbul... but no Rome...


----------



## emrearas

RobH said:


> It is a intruiging development. The IOC obviously weren't enamoured with Istanbul's previous plan given that they rejected it time after time so you feel _something _has to change. It seems like a barmy suggestion, but a new stadium could be an interesting new way forward. What would you say the options are emrearas? A few I can think of:
> 
> *1.* No new stadium. Bid with the Ataturk as before.
> 
> *2.* Create a new stadium (either permanant like Beijing or partially temporary like London) as a new home for athletics and convert the Ataturk to football or other uses.
> 
> *3.* Put together a bid like Atlanta's or Sydney's where the new stadium can be converted to a different sport afterwards; and leave the Ataturk as the main athletics stadium in Istanbul post-2020.
> 
> *4.* Create a new athletics stadium in the Olympic Park (either permanant like Beijing or partially temporary like London), and keep Ataturk as it is. This would leave two athletics stadiums in Istanbul.
> 
> *5.* Create a new stadium and demolish the Ataturk (!)
> 
> 
> ?????


neah we are Turks remember? we just have 2 options use it or leave it 

most probably if an official saying this they gonna make another olympic park plan inother area if the government will afford ( sure they will cause we have a law about it), also its another conspiracy theory im thinking is ; the area of the olympic park is more valuable it was 10 years ago. new residential areas growing like mushrooms from the ground everywhere close. so they can use the area for that and use another area for the new park.

another cons. theory is , our government is a kind that like to proud everything they made built or else.. the bigger the better the expensive also bigger is more better ... so they can be thinking about " we bring the games to istanbul" or " we make the park" i wont be suprise if they give the new stadiums ( if they gonna built a new one) Recep Tayyip Stadium. 

i really not sure what will happen. but st is clear with that Q&A is, Istanbul is IN


----------



## Jim856796

RobH said:


> It is a intruiging development. The IOC obviously weren't enamoured with Istanbul's previous plan given that they rejected it time after time so you feel _something _has to change. It seems like a barmy suggestion, but a new stadium could be an interesting new way forward. What would you say the options are emrearas? A few I can think of:
> 
> *1.* No new stadium. Bid with the Ataturk as before.
> 
> *2.* Create a new stadium (either permanant like Beijing or partially temporary like London) as a new home for athletics and convert the Ataturk to football or other uses.
> 
> *3.* Put together a bid like Atlanta's or Sydney's where the new stadium can be converted to a different sport afterwards; and leave the Ataturk as the main athletics stadium in Istanbul post-2020.
> 
> *4.* Create a new athletics stadium in the Olympic Park (either permanant like Beijing or partially temporary like London), and keep Ataturk as it is. This would leave two athletics stadiums in Istanbul.
> 
> *5.* Create a new stadium and demolish the Ataturk (!)
> 
> 
> ?????


Automatically, I would choose option #1. It'd be foolish of the committee to build a brand-new stadium for their summer Olympics while a good stadium exists for the event. I say if there is any serious proposal regarding a new Olympics Stadium for Istanbul, it needs to be dropped now. GThat's probably why the good large track stadiums are bring thrown away.


----------



## OEincorparated

I think it will go to Durban SA.


----------



## eli.eli

OEincorparated said:


> I think it will go to Durban SA.


^^
Yeah, it's time to have the Olympics held in Africa!


----------



## Face81

Japan looks all but out now....



> *Japan's chances to host 2020 Games look slim to none*
> 
> Japan's hopes to host the 2020 Summer Olympics looks bleak.
> 
> Hiroshima Mayor Tadatoshi Akiba, who was initially energetic about his city hosting the Games, suddenly announced his plans to step down when his current term expires in April. And Tokyo Governor Shintaro Ishihara, who is considering another bid for the capital after failing to get the 2016 Olympics, hasn't clarified whether he will run for another term.
> 
> The Japanese Olympic Committee will be closely watching to see how things play out in April.
> 
> The idea for Hiroshima and Nagasaki to jointly host the Olympics began with Akiba in September 2008
> 
> "The Olympics are the only global festival that can celebrate the realization of a nuclear-free world," said Akiba, who wanted the Olympics for the only two cities to have suffered atomic bombings.
> 
> Both Hiroshima and Nagasaki are pushing for all nuclear weapons worldwide to be eliminated by 2020.
> 
> Akiba's plan for co-hosting the Games hit a roadblock before even getting out of the starting gate as the International Olympic Committee said its rules prohibit the co-hosting of any Olympics.
> 
> With Nagasaki now out of the picture, in September 2010 Akiba announced a basic plan that insisted on not building new stadiums or transport infrastructures due to the Hiroshima's tight budget. This ignited heated opposition and Akiba was criticized for his "unrealistic" plan to fund almost 100 billion yen of the total of more than 400 billion yen in costs by collecting donations from around the world.
> 
> According to polls conducted by numerous media outlets last fall, opponents largely outnumbered supporters of Akiba's plan.
> 
> Regarding his reason for stepping down as mayor this April, Akiba has only said in videos uploaded to a video-sharing website that, "It was time for me to leave."
> 
> Some analysts say Akiba was getting sick of the growing opposition to his idea for an Olympic bid. He is not expected to designate a successor, which means the idea of an Olympic bid for Hiroshima will probably fade away.
> 
> The JOC has effectively given up on Hiroshima and now focusing on Tokyo.
> 
> The JOC has invited IOC President Jacques Rogge to the JOC and Japan Sports Association's 100th anniversary ceremony to be held in Tokyo in July. It also invited the General Assembly of the Olympic Committee of Asia. The JOC seems prepared to present Tokyo as a prime candidate to IOC officials.
> 
> But there is fierce competition surrounding the hosting of the 2020 Olympic Games. South Africa is showing interest since its successful hosting soccer's World Cup last year. Rome, which aims to host an Olympic Games for the first time in 60 years, has already expressed its intention to place a bid. If Pyeongchang, South Korea, is picked to host the 2018 Winter Olympics (to be determined in July), chances of another East Asian nation hosting the Olympics will be slim.
> 
> But Hiroshima is not completely out of the picture just yet.
> 
> "It's better for Hiroshima if other cities place bids," said one JOC offcial. "This is a time for not Tokyo, but for Japan to place an Olympic bid."
> 
> Within JOC, there is a "Plan B" to allow Tokyo to host most of the Games and have Hiroshima co-host some competitions.
> 
> But the main player in this scenario--Tokyo--is less than enthusiastic.
> 
> Governor Ishihara said it would be difficult for Tokyo to successfully win a bid even it tried again. In a Jan. 23 interview on TV Asahi, Ishihara said of the 2020 summer Olympic bid, "I would like to try it. But it's not possible considering Japan's attitude. We can't make an all-out effort (if) citizens have no strong interest on this matter."
> 
> Ishihara added that the decision on whether to place another Olympic bid was, "the next governor's decision."
> 
> Meanwhile, the Tokyo Metropolitan Government has appointed a person in charge of the Olympic bid within its Bureau of Sports.
> 
> "We want to be prepared to respond in case the next governor decides to take on the challenge again," said a senior official at the Tokyo Metropolitan Government.
> 
> 
> (This article was written by Yasufumi Kado, Yuichiro Oka and Hideaki Yuri.)


Source


----------



## OEincorparated

Last year World Cup South Africa was done really well, so I would like to see Durban SA host an upcoming Olympic maybe 2020.


----------



## olimpikus

I give my voice in favor of Tokyo, the capital of Japan. The city once held the Olympic Games. But then, Tokyo has been developing a post-war city. Today Tokyo - is the most developed city in the world, while Japan is one of the developed nations in the world. He rightfully should host the Olympics for the second time in 2020. So be it! Amen.


----------



## emrearas

www.sercan.de said:


> Viva 2032 Istanbul


2020  by the way i dont understand that centennial games shit... every game is centennial for a city. so what ? no cities will bid for the gmes? it becomes like a routin chart .. 2024 paris 2028 amsterdam 32 la 36 berlin...??? will it go like this.

its so stupid to say o chance to other cities for 2024 but paris...


----------



## dysan1

Mo Rush said:


> Against Paris 2024? 100 years since Paris last hosted.
> 
> eesh, thats asking a bit much,


everyone keeps going on about Paris 2024 in godly tones. Who says they will get it? Who has ever got the so called century anniversary? The way alot of people here speak you would think that 50/100 year anniversaries are a def win for a city, when in reality it is just another year - athens didnt get theirs


----------



## Mo Rush

dysan1 said:


> everyone keeps going on about Paris 2024 in godly tones. Who says they will get it? Who has ever got the so called century anniversary? The way alot of people here speak you would think that 50/100 year anniversaries are a def win for a city, when in reality it is just another year - athens didnt get theirs


All must be considered within context Dysan. With context you will understand better why Paris 2024 as a centenary bid would be strong.

Strong not unbeatable. Athens in 1989/1990 is different to Paris of 2017 or even Paris of 2005 for a bundle of reasons.

I'd go as far as saying Paris even has a real chance at 2024 even if Munich and/or Rome win in 2018 and 2020 respectively, and will certainly be the immediate favourite if it enters the 2020 race.


----------



## Face81

Why do they keep mentioning Dubai even though there has been no official news for 2020? :dunno: Do they know something we don't??



> *Di Montezemolo turns down 2020 Olympic position
> *
> 
> Mon, 21 Feb 17:00:55 2011
> 
> The mayor of Rome has revealed that Luca di Montezemolo has turned down the chance to lead the city’s bid to host the 2020 Olympic Games.
> 
> The Ferrari president, who helped to organise the 1990 football World Cup, had been put forward as potential leader of the Olympic bid – thanks in no small part to the success he enjoyed when putting Italia 90 together.
> 
> However, despite the approach, di Montezemolo has elected to turn down the position, with Reuters reporting that he had only been interested in the job is certain levels of financial and government support could be provided.
> 
> "I'm sorry that Luca di Montezemolo has decided there are not the conditions to accept the role," mayor Gianni Alemanno told reporters.
> 
> Rome is going up against rivals from the likes of Dubai and Japan to try and secure the games.


Source


----------



## Marsupalami

OEincorparated said:


> Last year World Cup South Africa was done really well, so I would like to see Durban SA host an upcoming Olympic maybe 2020.


Thanks Bro - it was the making of our nation - crime levels dropped, people came together, and the world paid attention to us as a dynamic, beautiful place, not an african slum or a depressing backwater. We will do the same for Durban if we get the chance!!!


----------



## Gondolier

olimpikus said:


> I give my voice in favor of Tokyo, the capital of Japan. The city once held the Olympic Games. But then, Tokyo has been developing a post-war city.


Uhmmm....yeah...except Japan's credit rating has been downgraded to NEGATIVE.

http://topnews360.tmcnet.com/topics...1-moodys-cuts-outlook-japan-credit-rating.htm 

So for the next year or 2 at least, Japan joins the disreputable creditor nations of Greece, Spain and Ireland.


----------



## Mr.Underground

I know that the bid processing isn't started yat, but is there anyone that could make a list of the possible bidders?

According to the rumors the cities could be:

- ROME
- ISTANBUL
- TOKYO
- DUBAI
- DURBAN
- PARIS (2020 or 2024, after the defeat of Annecy for 2018)
- MADRID (Maybe)

Any other possible bidders or cities interested to 2020 Games?


----------



## Kimiwind1184

I think Tokyo has the best chance to win this 2020 bid, especially after the 2016 olympics and worldcup 2022 turndowns.
Also tokyo currently is the most futuristic high tech city in the world. With the best infrasructure currently (By 2020 will be even larger than today), and the great facilities around tokyo. Hence i see a huge chance for Japan to hold again the olympics for the first time since 1964.


----------



## RobH

^^ _If_ they bid. We're still hearing talk about Hisroshima; nothing from the Japanese capital for 2020 yet...


----------



## Eddard Stark

after the defeat of Munich could Berlin or any other german city try to bid for 2020?

Any city from s-e Asia?


----------



## parcdesprinces

emrearas said:


> by the way i dont understand that centennial games shit... every game is centennial for a city. so what ?
> ...
> its so stupid to say o chance to other cities for 2024 but paris...


I fully agree, but France created the modern Olympics... remember ?? :bowtie:
And the founding country of the Olympic Movement didn't host the summer games since 1924 !!! (=an eternity)....

So, now it's our turn (soon ) !!! :horse:

(and BTW, Paris is a strong candidate indeed, but Lyon, Marseille ou Nice could be perfect hosts too...)


----------



## Lord David

RobH said:


> ^^ _If_ they bid. We're still hearing talk about Hisroshima; nothing from the Japanese capital for 2020 yet...


Let Hiroshima bid, and see how it goes. Then if or when it fails go back to the safety of Tokyo. Even if it does fail it would give lots of worldwide exposure to Hiroshima.


----------



## 94rocket

Actually Competition between candidates is very hard, it hurts that Toronto is not a candidate, but I bet it is between Durban and Tokyo, but at the wins I wish him well.


----------



## Lord David

It doesn't hurt that Toronto isn't a candidate, it's more logical for Toronto to try for 2024, as it's probably been pointed out how silly it would seem to be proposing an 80,000 seater Athletics stadium just 2-3 years prior to the 2015 Pan American Games.

I suppose Quebec 2022 might be a threat, but if it worked for Vancouver 2010 (in which Toronto had bid and failed for 2008) then I suppose a failed Quebec 2022 bid would strengthen Toronto 2024.


----------



## 94rocket

Lord David said:


> It doesn't hurt that Toronto isn't a candidate, it's more logical for Toronto to try for 2024, as it's probably been pointed out how silly it would seem to be proposing an 80,000 seater Athletics stadium just 2-3 years prior to the 2015 Pan American Games.
> 
> I suppose Quebec 2022 might be a threat, but if it worked for Vancouver 2010 (in which Toronto had bid and failed for 2008) then I suppose a failed Quebec 2022 bid would strengthen Toronto 2024.


^^^^^^
Oh, True! Toronto will be a head office of Pan American 2015, but toronto might aspire for the Olympian some after these sports jousts and that good would be to be able to attend them here, thanks for your clarification Lord David.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

www.sercan.de said:


> Viva 2032 Istanbul


LOOOOLLLL i just died reading your post throughout the thread


----------



## Lord David

94rocket said:


> ^^^^^^
> Oh, True! Toronto will be a head office of Pan American 2015, but toronto might aspire for the Olympian some after these sports jousts and that good would be to be able to attend them here, thanks for your clarification Lord David.


Indeed, it just seemed silly to me. If Toronto was the surefire bid of 2020, then why not propose an athletics stadium for the 2015 Pan American Games that could be expanded for an Olympics. 2024, seems the logical option. You look at how successful 2015 becomes (if it does) then look at the site where you'd have the Olympic Stadium built.


----------



## 94rocket

Ok, Lord David, insurance would manage to have the stages adapted for The Olympics if probably Toronto was throwing himself as candidate for this time (2020), and if it is good that were extending the stages that were staying in Toronto after the Pan-American ones to attend to the offers and demands of the COI for the achievement of the Olympian jousts if toronto it is thrown as candidate, again thank you Lord David for his Clarification and affirmation.


----------



## Lord David

I agree, so what if Cape Town is bidding for 2028? Durban clearly put it's hand up want wants to bid for *2020*, if they win, well that's another question. But if they do, then that easily eliminates a Cape Town Olympics for decades to come.

Simply put, if Cape Town is the ideal choice for a South African Olympics, then why not put your hands up now? We've only seen Durban do such things and they're the likeliest to bid.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Do you think Tokyo is planning its bid after the terrible earthquake?


----------



## RobH

Given that the deadline for expressions of interest is September, I think it extremely unlikely.


----------



## Mo Rush

Cape Town is not bidding Matthew, get over it.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Rio winning 2016 seems to send alot of posuitive signals that Durban would have a good chance, both used existing stadiums with 60K capacities and both have high crime rates.


----------



## Marsupalami

swifty78 said:


> Matthew you are full of shit anyways, make yaself out to be some big shot town planner and I actually saw you on facebook in the Rio fan page telling them that they were the worst organised committee as they had not brought out the Paralympics logo yet. What was more funny was your profile pic, you were either 2 of the nerdy teenage looking dudes lol.


well said! lol 
THe fact that Matthews love love loves Cape Town is adorable - I am from there, and it is an amazing place - lemme tell you!
The fact has excaped him that the city is pragmatic, and wants to concentrate on its mass transport system and housing solutions as well as heathcare and creating jobs and investment, and growing its CDB and attracting certain key financial and creative industries etc
They have looked long and hard and wont make a bid soon - we just have to deal with that I guess.
Its the same as say San Francisco, its amazing, but they have never/ dont want an olympics even though it would be kick-ass - its just they way its gotta be. 
Durban will benefit much more from it, and will have a high speed rail connection to the heatrtland of SA - Joburg - by then, so bums on chairs might be more assured than Cape Town due to its relative distance away from other SA cities, as well as anywhere else on the globe for that matter.
He should trust in the collective wisdom of majority of the SA forumers who are happy with Durban as the candidate.


----------



## Lord David

Mr.Underground said:


> Do you think Tokyo is planning its bid after the terrible earthquake?


I wouldn't be surprised if it's the right time for Hiroshima to make a bid, based of course on the fact that the southern part of Japan is mostly left undamaged by the earthquake.

It would commemorate the 75th anniversary of the dropping of the first atomic bomb on Hiroshima.

It would also celebrate 40 years since Hiroshima becoming a designated city and if successful, be the highlight of the Mayors for Peace 2020 Vision Campaign.

The Olympics could be held on the 7th of August (the day after the first bomb was dropped with ceremonies on Friday evening), running for 17 days ending on the 23rd (a Sunday), with the Paralympics starting on the 2nd of September (the day Japan surrendered, signaling the end of World War 2), running for 12 days ending on the 13th (a Sunday).


----------



## Marsupalami

Hiroshima would actually be pretty sweet ! - i guess it will lend poignancy and reflection to the Olympics, and allow us to celebrate revival and fighting spirit through sports.


----------



## The__Architect

Why isn't Toronto an option? Isn't it bidding?


----------



## RobH

Lord David said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's the right time for Hiroshima to make a bid, based of course on the fact that the southern part of Japan is mostly left undamaged by the earthquake.
> 
> It would commemorate the 75th anniversary of the dropping of the first atomic bomb on Hiroshima.


Well, it's a symbolic gesture but - and call me shallow and superficial if you like - the ocean of Durban, or the lights of Tokyo, or the history and architecture of Rome have far more appeal to me, and no doubt would for most of the IOC as well.

Beyond this, is it even _appropriate_? Fireworks in Hiroshima 75 years to the day after the bomb - that would put me off voting for the city if I were an IOC member. It seems almost grotesque actually. And besides, the IOC prefer to focus on the future these days rather than dwell on the past; Hiroshima's core message so far seems almost opposite to the kind of messages places like Rio and Beijing were focussing on.


----------



## Gadiri

> *Exclusive: Casablanca could bid for 2020 Olympics *
> 
> March 20 - Casablanca could be set to launch a bid for the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics, Morocco's Sports Minister Moncef Belkhayat has revealed.
> 
> The country's largest city, with a population of three million, has long been touted as a possible candidate to be the first in Africa to host the Games.
> 
> Belkhayat has now confirmed that serious planning has already taken place about a possible bid.
> 
> "Morocco has committed itself to becoming a great sport nation that stages great sporting events," Belkhayat said during the Africa International Sports Convention (CISA) here.
> 
> "*Casablanca has a very good chance of positioning itself as a great sports city and organising the Olympic Games*.
> 
> "One day Casablanca will be organising the Olympic Games."
> 
> Belkhayat refused to commit Morocco to a bid for the 2020 Games but left the possibility very much open.
> 
> "*We will bid for the Olympics soon - whether that it is 2020, 2024 or 2028*," he said.
> 
> National Olympic Committees (NOCs) have until May 16 to let the International Olympic Committee (IOC) if they are interested in bidding with a final deadline of September 1 to name an applicant city.
> 
> Work has already started on a new $300 million (£185 million) state-of-the-art stadium in Casablanca to host the final of the 2015 African Nations Cup, which Morocco was awarded earlier this year.
> 
> The Grand Stade de Casablanca is being built in an old quarry and will feature passive solar design with concrete fin-like blades that promote natural ventilation.
> 
> Casablanca_Stadfium
> Construction on the 80,000 seat stadium is expected to begin shortly and then be completed some time in 2013.
> 
> The new stadium is due to replace the Stade Mohamed V, which hosted the 1983 Mediterranean Games.
> 
> Belkhayat, a former senior executive with Olympic sponsors Proctor & Gamble before entering politics, wants Morocco to try to host more major events.
> 
> They bid for the 2010 FIFA World Cup, losing by only four votes to South Africa.
> 
> If Morocco does decide to put forward Casablanca, which is located on the Atlantic Ocean, for the 2020 Olympics *then South Africa could again pose an obstacle.*
> 
> *Durban are widely expected to put in a bid but Sam Ramsamy, the South African who is a member of the IOC's ruling Executive Board, said here that if Africa decides to bid for 2020 then the whole continent should get behind one candidate*.
> 
> Belkhayat, who replaced International Olympic Committee member Nawal El Moutawakel as Morocco's Sports Minister in July 2009, has a big vision for Morocco.
> 
> "The sky is the limit," he said.


http://insidethegames.biz/summer-ol...lusive-casablanca-could-bid-for-2020-olympics

CASABLANCA - Grand Stadium (80,000)  winner for construction will be designed on april, 2011

Stadium will be ready for Afican Cup of Nations 2015



> *Stadium in Casablanca: Architects shortlisted*
> 
> The Admission Committee of applications for prequalification of architectural firms expected to achieve the design stage of the Grand Casablanca met Monday, January 17 at the headquarters of the Sonarges in Casablanca.
> *The screening phase should lead to the screening of seven firms*. As a reminder, the Grand Casablanca stadium will be erected in the town of Lahraouyine on a land area of over *64 ha*.
> It will host events for football, rugby and athletics. It will have a *400m track lanes at 9 *and will also host shows. Its capacity will be 80,000 seats with 100 *boxes *and *8,000 seats in business and reception rooms*


System for stand up track (like Stade de France) :


----------



## Matthew Lowry

The__Architect said:


> Why isn't Toronto an option? Isn't it bidding?


Yes Toronto is bidding the Canadian Olympic Committee been working on the bid for 2020 since 2007. Toronto can win 2020 because no games been in North America for 24 Years. 

Toronto Canada needs to be added to the poll.


----------



## Mo Rush

Gadiri said:


> http://insidethegames.biz/summer-ol...lusive-casablanca-could-bid-for-2020-olympics
> 
> CASABLANCA - Grand Stadium (80,000)  winner for construction will be designed on april, 2011
> 
> Stadium will be ready for Afican Cup of Nations 2015
> 
> 
> 
> System for stand up track (like Stade de France) :


Dear Rabat....


----------



## DennisRodman817

MoreOrLess said:


> Rio winning 2016 seems to send alot of posuitive signals that Durban would have a good chance, both used existing stadiums with 60K capacities and both have high crime rates.


The city's new Moses Mabhida Stadium, built for the World Cup, can be easily converted into an 85 000 seater athletics venue










Its about time the IOC starts looking elsewhere instead of the typical europe....durban or any city morocco chooses should be the first cities in africa to host it....look at 2010 world cup it was splendid....although i wished cape town had a bid :bash:


----------



## RobH

Confirmation of the inevitable: 
_*
Tokyo will bow out of a bid for the 2020 Olympic Games allowing Japan to fully focus on rebuilding efforts to recover from the devastating earthquake and tsunami earlier this month, according to reports.*

On Sunday, the Japanese Ambassador to Italy told International Olympic Committee (IOC) Vice President Mario Pescante that a bid would not move forward.

Pescante, in an interview on Italian radio said "the Japanese Ambassador was with me at the start of the Rome Marathon and told me with great regret that his country could not continue with Tokyo's bid."
_
http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/1216135620.html

----------------------

I really hope Japan feels it's in a position to bid for 2024. In the meantime, they've got far more important things to be dealing with and they deserve all our thoughts as they rebuild their nation.


----------



## potiz81

So, it's definetely gonna be Istanbul!


----------



## Lupin III

Marsupalami said:


> Hiroshima would actually be pretty sweet ! - i guess it will lend poignancy and reflection to the Olympics, and allow us to celebrate revival and fighting spirit through sports.


I think there better chance that Sendai will apply for Olympics than Hiroshima.
Hiroshima is famous of having no money.

Their Baseball team were the last of the pro clubs in Japan to be modernised because of no money in city, The football club has fought for years for a new stadium without success.

Besides Hiroshima has with Kitakyushu the worst public transportation system compared to the other older designated cities.


----------



## Napo

potiz81 said:


> So, it's definetely gonna be Istanbul!


There is even Rome, don't forget


----------



## potiz81

I know,but Greece already gave officially its support to Istanbul!


----------



## dysan1

Wow who let nutter out of his padded cell?


----------



## Ilgar

The Istanbul deserves to host Summer Olympics of 2020 as only city connecting the continents.


----------



## mossimoh

Just on a lighter, and more comical note, Hobart, Australia is considering exploring a bid for 2020!


----------



## RobH

mossimoh said:


> Yep, I was going to say the same! Good thing Sepp Blatter doesnt sit on the IOC..


Think again:

http://www.olympic.org/content/the-ioc/the-ioc-institution1/ioc-members-list/

But he's only 1 of over 100 members.


----------



## mossimoh

RobH said:


> Think again:
> 
> http://www.olympic.org/content/the-ioc/the-ioc-institution1/ioc-members-list/
> 
> But he's only 1 of over 100 members.


Oh no! hno:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

ISTANNNBBBUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Lord David

mossimoh said:


> Just on a lighter, and more comical note, Hobart, Australia is considering exploring a bid for 2020!


We already knew that. They won't get it. They say it might lead the way for a Youth Olympics or Commonwealth Games.
If that were the case, then why not bid for said events? Instead of making a mockery out of the city going for the big prize that it knows will never get?


----------



## mossimoh

Lord David said:


> We already knew that. They won't get it. They say it might lead the way for a Youth Olympics or Commonwealth Games.
> If that were the case, then why not bid for said events? Instead of making a mockery out of the city going for the big prize that it knows will never get?


They are making a mockery of it and wasting their time, they don't even have a stadium capable of holding regular Australian football games. Brisbane was a more realistic bid but they seem to have fizzled out. I think after the farcical World Cup Football process for awarding the 2018 and 2022 bids, alot of people have lost interest and faith in such big events. That being said I think the Gold Coast is the front runner for the Commonwealth Games in 2018.


----------



## Napo

No doubt, Rome today is the only city that really deserves to host these Olympic Games!
Is the only city that by months has already been put to work, while other cities have not done anything yet!


----------



## Marsupalami

Trust me bra, Durban would be making much more noise, but they arent allowed to because they are hosting an IOC session where they will decide the next 2018 Winter Olimpics, and aren't allowed to be a bidder until after thats done.
The very fact that we made arguably our biggest stadium investment in Durban for the Football World Cup last year - an iconic stadium that can hold 80000, with an athletic track, is evident of our pre-planning . In fact, most publicity is from international reporters who are sniffing about amongst the rumours, knowing that Durbs is keen and that it made an excellent name for itself as far as destinations go, and not from the official sorce at all. when it come, its gonna blow some folk away. booyah!!


----------



## aaronaugi1

mossimoh said:


> Yep, I was going to say the same! Good thing Sepp Blatter doesnt sit on the IOC..
> I think the Summer Games will go to Rome, but prefer South Africa as the games would then have been on all the major continents.


Sepp is a member of the IOC.

Luckily he has little to no influence over members of the IOC.


----------



## emrearas

Napo said:


> No doubt, Rome today is the only city that really deserves to host these Olympic Games!
> Is the only city that by months has already been put to work, while other cities have not done anything yet!


who decides and says rome deserves or not for now ?
on the other hand Durban deserves the games or Rabat cause of that black ring at the olympic flag
or Istanbul, meaning the continental bridge and 3 major religious harmony living together for centuries and a background 1,2 billion muslim population while people of the west see muslims as terrorists .

for your apologise these 2 cities means more for the world than Rome at the games.


----------



## Marsupalami

^^^^^^
:cheer:kay::rock:

Durban or somewhere in Morocco, or Istanbul would be fine by me ...but hopefully Durbs


----------



## emrearas

Marsupalami said:


> ^^^^^^
> :cheer:kay::rock:
> 
> Durban or somewhere in Morocco, or Istanbul would be fine by me ...but hopefully Durbs


to be realistic i dont see Durban will get 2020. may be 2024 or 2028. but she is so new in olympic arena and winning the games at the first application st like impossible. but im sure they will force hard using africa card is a big +.

and SA is theonly country (for now) can host the games in africa. 

on the other hand for Istanbul, it depends on the government. if they really really want the games,they will do everything. im sure president Erdogan will use his personal relations also in this race.


----------



## RobH

Napo said:


> No doubt, Rome today is the only city that really deserves to host these Olympic Games!
> Is the only city that by months has already been put to work, while other cities have not done anything yet!


True, but it's still VERY early.

London's bid was officially agreed upon by the UK government on 15th May 2003 (decision day being 6th July 2005). In other words, at this stage in the 2012 process, the eventual winner wasn't even sure it was going to enter the race.


----------



## Napo

emrearas said:


> who decides and says rome deserves or not for now ?
> on the other hand Durban deserves the games or Rabat cause of that black ring at the olympic flag
> or Istanbul, meaning the continental bridge and 3 major religious harmony living together for centuries and a background 1,2 billion muslim population while people of the west see muslims as terrorists .
> 
> for your apologise these 2 cities means more for the world than Rome at the games.


Yes but Istanbul, Durban or Rabat will not have the Olympics by divine right.
Rome is already at work by months, while of other cities we don't even know what are the real candidates! :nuts:
If these are the premises, these cities don't start in the best way.

And than You forget that Rome is the world center of Christianity and the home of the oldest institution in the world, the Catholic Church, an institution that has more than a billion adherents worldwide....maybe this means something else in the world :lol:


----------



## emrearas

Napo said:


> Yes but Istanbul, Durban or Rabat will not have the Olympics by divine right.
> Rome is already at work by months, while of other cities we don't even know what are the real candidates! :nuts:
> If these are the premises, these cities don't start in the best way.
> 
> And than You forget that Rome is the world center of Christianity and the home of the oldest institution in the world, the Catholic Church, an institution that has more than a billion adherents worldwide....maybe this means something else in the world :lol:


so istanbul for orthodox world. ? and jerusalem for 3 major ones. 

being only catholic is st else, but being the center of many many religions living together is st else. 

who ones may be the cities planning their bids behind closed doors for now. making these plans and turn them into a advertisement show is berlusconi style... oops 

its still to early. we have to wait till september it seems


----------



## 863552

I'm willing to put money on Rome.

It's got full backing from government and it already sounds as if it's garnering sponsers, so far it's the clear leader.

I'm going to back them.


----------



## Napo

Solopop said:


> I'm willing to put money on Rome.
> 
> It's got full backing from government and it already sounds as if it's garnering sponsers, so far it's the clear leader.
> 
> I'm going to back them.


I agree, for now Rome is by far the favorite! 

But we know that the favorite doesn't always win.


----------



## Napo

emrearas said:


> so istanbul for orthodox world. ? and jerusalem for 3 major ones.
> 
> being only catholic is st else, but being the center of many many religions living together is st else.


But who cares of religions?! You have an obsession! :nuts:



emrearas said:


> who ones may be the cities planning their bids behind closed doors for now. making these plans and turn them into a advertisement show is berlusconi style... oops
> 
> its still to early. we have to wait till september it seems


So, start working months before the other cities to prepare the best bid...this for you is only an "advertisement show" :lol:
Ok, I understand 
I would that Berlusconi govern in the same way which they are preparing this bid, with the same organization and seriousness...

For instance, the hesitancy of other cities for me is a sign of incapability 

The facts are these ... Rome today is by far the favorite candidate, not because it is the centre of Christianity or by other stupid religion things, but simply because it is the only city that today has already started to work on the bid!

When Istanbul will start to work and don't just talk, only then the city will be considered a serious candidate!

But if you believe that Istanbul has the divine right to have the Olympics just because it is "the city between two continents" ... you'll be sorely disappointed


----------



## Mo Rush

Any references to religion or politics is strictly forbidden. Thread closed until further notice.


----------



## Alrayyan




----------



## Mr.Underground

^^ Which middle east cities could run for 2020?

Doha will organize WC so is cut off, Manama is too little. Only cities could be Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Is Dubai interested again?


----------



## Alrayyan

^^ 

Manama ? with what recently this year... I don't think so.

Dubai, great city and ambitious (although stuck with a financial issue and huge debts) doesnt have enough hosting experience.

Doha, same issue with Dubai (heat) partially debatable due to World cup hosting and air conditioned outdoor areas. very close to world cup preparations and would cause a major strain on the city (and the country in general), good sport event hosting history.

Istanbul, The most realistic IMO, good experience and plenty to offer.

So IMO this is the list of ME cities likeliness to host the event (*Not including North Africa)

#1, Istanbul
#2, Doha
#3, Dubai


----------



## Mr.Underground

Uhm. Do you consider Istanbul a middle est bid?

I was speaking about a possible bid from that area. Dubai, Doha, Abu Dhabi, Manama, Riad....


----------



## parcdesprinces

Alrayyan said:


> So IMO this is the list of ME cities likeliness to host the event (*Not including North Africa)
> 
> #1, Istanbul


Istanbul is not what I would call a middle east city.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

I wanna see Istanbul getting the games!! 
What an amazing city!!


----------



## Marsupalami

As you can see Durban is a complex city, with propper infrastructure, right on the coast !
in 9 years time, it would have changed further still, so have some hope for Africa and its bid! - we dont all live in huts!! 






dysan1 said:


> great shot by Grant Pitcher


----------



## dakhla

Morocco to bid for 2024 or 2028 Olympic Games
2011-03-22 09:42:00 AIPS


Moroccan Sports and Youth Minister Moncef Belkhayat, ANOCA President 
General Lasanna Palenfo and Two time Olympic Gold medalist 
(1500m & 5000m) Moroccan Hicham El Guerrouj. Photo by Jean Tchaffo.

MARRAKECH, March 21,2011 - The Moroccan Government will begin construction of an 80 000-seater capacity stadium in Casablanca next year as it prepares to bid for either the 2024 or 2028 Olympic games. 

Moroccan Minister for Youth and Sports, Moncef Belkhayat on Saturday confirmed that the capital city Casablanca had been picked as the strongest city that could deliver the North African dream to host the global sporting event. 

"I strongly believe in Africa's capability to organize two Olympic Games in the 2020s',said Belkhayat during the gala ceremony of the Africa Sports Convention in Marakech where several sports men and women were inducted into the hall of fame. 

"It is clear now that the decision to construct the stadium in Casablanca was decided with one clear vision to position the Kingdom of Morocco as a candidate to bid for the Olympic Games." 

The pronouncement came at the end of a week that saw Morocco’s' touristic city, Marrakech host two continental sporting seminars- the ‘Salon International Du Sport' held at the newly constructed Marrakech stadium and the fifth edition of the Africa Sports Convention, CISA. The 'sports salon' was an initiative of the Moroccan sports Ministry to discuss how to market and develop sports in the region. 

" We have proved that that we can organize events by hosting the Mediterranean Games, the African Youth Olympic Games last year and we shall organize the 2015 Cup of Nations then it will be time for the Olympics." 


http://en.olympic.cn/news/olympic_news/2011-03-22/2132358.html


----------



## dakhla

this is the first time that Moroccan governement decide to go for the games, they were rummors but nothing officiel.

so it's gonna be Casablanca and not Rabat but rabat will host some games like sport water and equestrien since it's known for those games.

between rabat and casablanca there is train every 30 min and with the high speed train it will take less than 30 min instade of 45 min now.

so good luck for casablanca and good luck for africa to host the games this decade.


----------



## emrearas

euroleage 2012 finals will be in İstanbul. 
2012 gonna be a busy year for us...


----------



## PaulFCB

parcdesprinces said:


> Istanbul is not what I would call a middle east city.


 When the Ottoman Empire Maximum was like 90% of the Middle-East and probably more than 50% of the Greater Middle-East how can it's capital not be a Middle-Eastern City? 
Of course, the city is at it's gates, but I think the door to the middle-east defines it pretty nicely.
Yes, I would like Istanbul to host them, but I would have loved to see Venice do it, too bad Rome took over ( already hosted ), my first option is still the Italian capital but I'm pretty sure it's going to be a close fight between the two of them...


----------



## emrearas

after qatar 2022 scandal i dont see any gulf region country going to bid for the games near future...

what will Fıfa gonna do .. wait and see


----------



## Gondolier

Abbottabad 2020!!


----------



## RobH

The Osama Olympics? I think there's been a mistranslation somehwere along the line.


----------



## Rob WP

Does anyone have any inside track as to the economic ramifications of the proposed cities bids if successful?

For example; as much as Rome would on paper be a great place to host the games, Italy is in a major debt crisis and forms part of the economic miscreants of Europe - degradingly named PIIGS (Portugal, Ireland, Italy, Greece, Spain.) Moreover their president is never far from taboo and his vice grip on the media in the country is well documented. Even more puzzling is Rome pushing for its own F1 circuit which will burden the city with substantial debt that may or may not be justified.

Prudent fiscal policy would suggest that instead of camping outside the UCB in Frankfort they should maybe focus there attention on extracting themselves from the aforementioned crop of ticking-times bombs and make it PIGS with one I. Surely its not a good time for Rome to be pushing for the games particularly considering most of the required funding will come from the northern parts as they add the highest contribution to the Italian GDP.

The above said, with global economic turmoil as it is I fear one would be hard pressed to find a city that won't be playing a bit of Russian Roulette. I havent done my research on Turkey hence know little of their economic climate though I can say that Durban will has a herculean task on its hands to justify the expenditure on both a local and national level.


----------



## emrearas

Rob WP said:


> Does anyone have any inside track as to the economic ramifications of the proposed cities bids if successful?
> 
> For example; as much as Rome would on paper be a great place to host the games, Italy is in a major debt crisis and forms part of the economic miscreants of Europe - degradingly named PIIGS (Portugal, Ireland, Italy, Greece, Spain.) Moreover their president is never far from taboo and his vice grip on the media in the country is well documented. Even more puzzling is Rome pushing for its own F1 circuit which will burden the city with substantial debt that may or may not be justified.
> 
> Prudent fiscal policy would suggest that instead of camping outside the UCB in Frankfort they should maybe focus there attention on extracting themselves from the aforementioned crop of ticking-times bombs and make it PIGS with one I. Surely its not a good time for Rome to be pushing for the games particularly considering most of the required funding will come from the northern parts as they add the highest contribution to the Italian GDP.
> 
> The above said, with global economic turmoil as it is I fear one would be hard pressed to find a city that won't be playing a bit of Russian Roulette. I havent done my research on Turkey hence know little of their economic climate though I can say that Durban will has a herculean task on its hands to justify the expenditure on both a local and national level.


hmm if these information helps u about turkey;
Turkey’s economic growth rate will be double that of the world, which is estimated at 3.9 percent, with a growth figure of 8.9 percent in 2010. and %6-7 predicted for 2011.and % 4-5 for 2012. 
istanbul municiplity budget is 18 b.TL ( 15 billionusd) for 2011. 33 million tourists visit the country in 2010 ( 9 million is Istanbul) and tourism income is 21 billion usd. inflation is % 8 for 2010.
searching for oil; Black Sea oil reserves may be as high as 10 billion barrels ( nearly equal to mexico), along with 1.5 trillion cubic meters of natural gas ( equal to libya reserves) reserves. By 2023 Turkey will not be importing oil and natural gas which are the largest import commodity of the country ( %20). 
Turkey is one of the most attractive destination for Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in the world.


----------



## joshjordaan

the South African Cabinet confirmed today that the country will not bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics.


----------



## swifty78

^^ Damn


----------



## T74

This is disappointing, would have loved a SA olympics


----------



## Lord David

Perhaps this will open the door for another African bid? Well to me, Africa following South America is a little too much for a double hit of firsts. I suspect either somewhere in Asia, Europe or Toronto with Canada.

Australia should bid for the 2024 Olympics. Melbourne ought to go first! http://www.facebook.com/olympicsformelbourne


----------



## The Quiet Storm

Awwww why? There's no doubt in my mind Durban would've got them.hno:


----------



## Lord David

^^ Don't be so sure, Rome would have presented a strong case and if Toronto bids, well 3rd time lucky (sure, it would have been nice to have a stadium built for the 2015 Pan American Games, which could be expanded for an Olympics, but since they've pretty much proposed new main stadiums for the past two, why not?).

Perhaps Durban will bow out for now and return for a killer bid for 2024? :/ Doom for Melbourne?


----------



## swifty78

Istanbul still goin for it?


----------



## emrearas

swifty78 said:


> Istanbul still goin for it?


officials say. " yes" 
turkey will play in both sides. 2020 summer games, and 2020 UEFA champs.


----------



## parcdesprinces

emrearas said:


> turkey will play in both sides. 2020 summer games, and 2020 UEFA champs.


With the risk to lose both ! IMHO, Turkey should focus only on one of the two (maybe the Euro :dunno


----------



## LADEN

The E.N.D said:


> Game over for the SA bid. eNews reports that SA has decided not to bid for the 2020 Olympics,citing the $50 million bidding price tag as too pricey.
> 
> Here's looking at Morocco now.





briker said:


> *SA rules out 2020 Olympic bid*
> 
> 2011-05-26
> 
> Johannesburg - South Africa's Olympic committee president ruled out a bid for the 2020 Summer Games on Thursday after the government said it was not the right time.
> 
> Gideon Sam said that his committee would only bid if the government gave its backing, and the project was "was off the radar for now" after South Africa's cabinet said it preferred to focus on national priorities.
> 
> "Our position is very clear," Sam said. "We would bid only if the government gives the go-ahead."
> 
> Asked if he was ruling out a bid from a South African city for 2020, Sam replied "Definitely."
> 
> Earlier, South Africa's government said it was not the right time for the country - which successfully hosted Africa's first Soccer World Cup last year - to bid for the Olympics.
> 
> "Cabinet considered the request by the South African Sports Federation for the country to bid for the hosting of the 2020 Olympic Games," the statement said. "Cabinet has decided that it is better for the country to consolidate the gains of the 2010 FIFA World Cup for now and rather focus the country's attention to the delivery of basic services to all South Africans."
> 
> Cabinet spokesperson Jimmy Manyi said that there was no support for a possible bid within South Africa's government, leaving Sam's South African Sports Confederation and Olympic Committee with no option but to abandon its hopes of bringing the Olympics to Africa for the first time in 2020.
> 
> "No Olympic movement in any country can bid for an Olympics without government support," Sam said. "We always said we would be guided by the government. It is important to be guided by the people with the resources.
> 
> "There is not much a sport organization can do without government support."
> 
> Sam said South Africa might reconsider a bid for another Olympics "some time in the future."
> 
> Durban had been considered South Africa's most likely bid city, with July's International Olympic Committee session in the east coast city a perfect springboard for it to launch itself as a candidate.
> 
> Thursday's announcement came three days after the IOC opened the 2020 bidding process, inviting national Olympic committees to submit the names of candidate cities by September 1.
> 
> So far, Rome is the only city put forward as a candidate.
> 
> Other possible contenders include Tokyo; Madrid; Istanbul, Turkey; Doha, Qatar; and Dubai, United Arab Emirates.
> 
> The host city will be selected by the IOC in 2013.



hno:hno:


----------



## casanova

A lil birdie is saying Toronto will be joining the race.

Mayor Rob Ford is just salivating at the thought and the new stadium will be in place for the NFL team he wants to bring to his city as well.


----------



## emrearas

parcdesprinces said:


> With the risk to lose both ! IMHO, Turkey should focus only on one of the two (maybe the Euro :dunno


different timings for these applications. so if we loose the games we hang on UEFA. if we get the games ( probably) we will bid for 2024 UEFA


----------



## Lord David

casanova said:


> A lil birdie is saying Toronto will be joining the race.
> 
> Mayor Rob Ford is just salivating at the thought and the new stadium will be in place for the NFL team he wants to bring to his city as well.


A tad too soon for me. Where's the Pan American Stadium (athletics) being built now? Hamilton's not the likely place anymore. Will it be downtown (the ideal option)?

I'd say if anything materializes about say a 30,000-40,000 seater downtown stadium that could be upgraded to 80,000 in time for a 2020 Olympics, then why not?

At any rate, this core issue should have been addressed during the Pan Ams bid.


----------



## casanova

Lord David said:


> A tad too soon for me. Where's the Pan American Stadium (athletics) being built now? Hamilton's not the likely place anymore. Will it be downtown (the ideal option)?
> 
> I'd say if anything materializes about say a 30,000-40,000 seater downtown stadium that could be upgraded to 80,000 in time for a 2020 Olympics, then why not?
> 
> At any rate, this core issue should have been addressed during the Pan Ams bid.


Since Hamilton couldn't come to an agreement on the stadium issue. The athletics events will be moved to York University in Toronto. It's location is in North Toronto, not downtown. It's going to be a small athletics venue, nothing big that can be used for an Olympic stadium.

However, there are non finalized plans in the works to build a brand new NFL Stadium. The study has these locations as possible sites: 1)Portlands 2)Downsview or 3)Woodbine 

I see the Portlands being selected as the location. This is where the 2008 Olympic Stadium was to be built. The space is still available.


----------



## DÁMASO

I think that in 2020 a good year for the Madrid bid for the Olympic Games


----------



## Axelferis

SA retirement is normal. Games cost so much that it is logical for the country to focus on true problems! they already managed well the Fifa world cup then the priority must be health,economy & social problems.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

Axelferis said:


> SA retirement is normal. Games cost so much that it is logical for the country to focus on true problems! they already managed well the Fifa world cup then the priority must be health,economy & social problems.


I'm sure they can walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## RobH

To be fair, those were the reasons given by the SA government. Though as Mo pointed out, the SASCOC aren't in the government's good books right now.


----------



## DÁMASO

Sorry, but this article is only in Spanish. Basically it confirms that Madrid will be again candidate for the Olympic Games 2020 (Major Gallardon said).
This decision comes due to the non application of any African country to this games. Here it goes the link.
Wish you all the luck Madrid! 

http://www.elconfidencial.com/depor...id-juegos-olimpicos-2022--20110608-79790.html

Gallardón ya tiene lista la candidatura de Madrid a los Juegos de 2020


----------



## Filip

Doesn't Madrid/Spain have bigger problems than hosting a $10 billion circus?

Tackling that colossal unemployment rate would be a good start.


----------



## PortoNuts

That would actually be great for Madrid but my choice remains Rome.


----------



## DÁMASO

Filip said:


> Doesn't Madrid/Spain have bigger problems than hosting a $10 billion circus?
> 
> Tackling that colossal unemployment rate would be a good start.




Surely the choice of Madrid as host city for the Olympic games of 2020, would be a great push to decrease unemployment and increase the economy, and above the strength of Madrid's bid is that a high percentage of the facilities are completed or under construction phase and that in time of crisis is very important, because no country has plenty of money


----------



## Sylver

So who are the official candidates so far?


----------



## Eddard Stark

Sylver said:


> So who are the official candidates so far?


only one, Rome


----------



## repin

*Madrid , Estadio la Peineta (73,729)*


----------



## repin

*Roma , Stadio Olimpico Roma (72,698)*


----------



## repin

*Istanbul , Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadyumu (75,486)*


----------



## rodem

*Tokyo , Olympic Stadium (80,000)*


----------



## Lord David

^^ 100,000 seater, downsized to 80,000. Tokyo's not going to win anyways, though it can try.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

I still think Toronto would like win the bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics; after all, out of all the countries that we are expecting would bid. Canada is in extremly good financial shape, and even though I am still ticked about Expo 2017, I would support Toronto all the way.


----------



## Mr.Underground

At the end will have this f5 bidders, I think:


1) ROME (OFFICIAL BIDDER)
2) MADRID (OFFICIAL BIDDER)
3) TOKYO (OFFICIAL BIDDER)
4) ISTANBUL (BID TO BE CONFIRMED)
5) NEW YORK o DALLAS (BID TO BE CONFIRMED)


----------



## Lord David

^^ New York? HA! Dallas? Further HA!

As for Toronto, that's probably North America's best hope. If it does end up being a Euro race, with Istanbul and Tokyo for example, we could see a Toronto bid last minute.

As stated in other forums such as gamesbids.com, Toronto would like to bid now, whilst they can still propose that waterfront Olympic Park, rather than later, where it might end up unavailable and they have to go with the less appealing Downsview Park.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Lord David said:


> ^^ New York? HA! Dallas? Further HA!
> 
> As for Toronto, that's probably North America's best hope. If it does end up being a Euro race, with Istanbul and Tokyo for example, we could see a Toronto bid last minute.
> 
> As stated in other forums such as gamesbids.com, Toronto would like to bid now, whilst they can still propose that waterfront Olympic Park, rather than later, where it might end up unavailable and they have to go with the less appealing Downsview Park.


USOC has shoewd its interest for NYC or Dallas. Looking for web I haven't found news about an official interest for Toronto.


----------



## RobH

USOC hasn't shown any interest. They've ruled out a 2020 bid. It's Dallas that keeps pushing despite what the USOC says.

I'll be incredibly surprised if we see a US bid for 2020.

*By the way, Tokyo is now an official bid:*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...2020-summer-olympics-20110715,0,4708678.story


----------



## Mr.Underground

RobH said:


> USOC hasn't shown any interest. They've ruled out a 2020 bid. It's Dallas that keeps pushing despite what the USOC says.
> 
> I'll be incredibly surprised if we see a US bid for 2020.
> 
> *By the way, Tokyo is now an official bid:*
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...2020-summer-olympics-20110715,0,4708678.story


Ok, sorry for mistake, but on italian thread said was official. So have to delete New York / Dallas from the list?

Any possibility to see Dubai on race?


----------



## Boriska

Paris 2024 ftw !


----------



## casanova

Rumors continue to swirl about Toronto 2020. The COC and all level of governments are working the bid out now. If the COC and Toronto weren't bidding they would have shot down the 2020 Olympics rumors months ago. 



The Federal Government has been approached about a bid, along with the Provincial government the proposals have been viewed favourably
The civic government is another matter, the Ford regime does not want to put itself out on something like the Olympics and the COC is very concerned about a Toronto bid being perceived to be incapable of delivering what it promised due to poor civic leadership (the current transportation battle highlights this)
The COC has told all parties involved that it is out of the question to spread the games out as much as the Pan Ams have been.
The COC has recieved encouraging support from various factions of the International Sporting Federations and within the IOC. Specifically the French, German and Swiss.
The COC wants to bid and thinks that there is no better time to bid then 2020 with it being as wide-open as it is and with so many European nations wanting 2022.

Oh and according to one source:

Japan, Spain, Italy and Canada have all hosted games within recent memory. Out of the 4 Canada and Spain left the best impressions on the IOC and that could mitigate the closeness of it. All will be going for their 2nd summer games and all but Spain have hosted the winter version twice, most successfully by Canada.


----------



## isaidso

That Tokyo stadium looks outta sight!


----------



## daniel_hermès

I am from Spain and I know the Olympics would be really good for Madrid and Spain, but the proyect is too cheap and without a good design... just ordinary and ugly... If one city have to win the competition for the Olympic Games I hope it will be Tokyo. I am sure Japan will do it really good... No like Madrid... hno:


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## Dan Caumo

daniel_hermès said:


> I am from Spain and I know the Olympics would be really good for Madrid and Spain, but the proyect is too cheap and without a good design... just ordinary and ugly... If one city have to win the competition for the Olympic Games I hope it will be Tokyo. I am sure Japan will do it really good... No like Madrid... hno:
> 
> 
> My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:



Daniel, I think Madrid has some chances, but it's not about the price of projects or the design of the conceptual projects of application book that makes difference, but the legacy it will have. Just for remember you, after Beijing, Rogge said that the games should go in the way of sustainability and not the way of colossal buildings and no legacy. London won the right to host for 2012 more because of the legacy than design and price (I am not sure, but I think London had one of the cheaper masterplans among the candidates); for Rio 2016 was the same. I think the first question we should ask is "how the games can change our city for better?"


----------



## daniel_hermès

Dan Caumo said:


> Daniel, I think Madrid has some chances, but it's about the price of projects or the design of the conceptual projects of application book that makes difference, but the legacy it will have. Just for remember you, after Beijing, Rogge said that the games should go in the way of sustainability and not the way of colossal buildings and no legacy. London won the right to host for 2012 more because of the legacy than design and price (I am not sure, but I think London had one of the cheaper masterplans among the candidates); for Rio 2016 was the same. I think the first question we should ask is "how the games can change our city for better?"


Ummm  One question... Where are you from? :cheers:


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## Lord David

Paris nor any other French city is not bidding for 2020. Paris will be trying for the centennial.

Paris is the only French city with the capabilities (at the moment) to mount a successful Olympics. I wonder why they even bothered with Lille for 2004, I guess it was a test, to see if other French cities were capable of mounting competitive bids. But as most of us know, Lille was eliminated after they issued their candidate books and were inspected by the IOC.


----------



## 863552

Uhm, Lyon stop acting like you know shit idiot.


----------



## swifty78

I thought Marseilles would of been a suitable candidate?


----------



## Lord David

^^ Suitable for what? Sure, they have the population, could boast several arenas and indoor halls and have that coast for sailing events (i.e all core sports can be held in the city/region proper), but where will their main stadium be?

They'll need to propose a 70,000 main stadium for their Olympics plan, perhaps in an Olympic Park to look attractive.

I'd still stick to Paris of course, then if only then they fail for a 4th time in recent memory, try for another bid with another French city.


----------



## RobH

Solopop said:


> Uhm, Lyon stop acting like you know shit idiot.


If Lyon is put into a race vs say Madrid, Rome Tokyo etc it will probably be overlooked. The IOC said to the UK, "come back with London" next time after two failed Manchester bids and a Birmingham bid and similar second tier cities from Germany, France and Japan in recent years have done just as poorly.

I think we need to draw a distinction between ability to host (which smaller cities may well have) and likelyhood to be chosen. As long as the IOC has the big-guns lining up, it has to be Paris putting its name forward for France.


----------



## Lord David

I think the main problem with 2nd tier cities is all about the Olympics they can propose. They can build and propose to their hearts content, but will always be limited by their physical infrastructure, which is always less than what the capitals and major cities have. 

Therefore, they will always (usually) propose a much lesser Olympics (in capacity for venues, hotels etc) then what the major cities will propose. I think only once the IOC has been bored with major centers will they return to something like Barcelona, the last modest (capacity) games.


----------



## 863552

Shut da fuk up Lord David!


----------



## Lord David

^^ Why? Can't handle the truth? I'm merely stating what the obvious facts are.


----------



## Rob WP

Nothing better than seeing 2 Aussies abusing each other... and from the same city. Priceless. Lord Pompous is spot on though. I've been to Lyon and its bloody fantastic... far cleaner than Paris with a much better transport system.

That said, Paris already has almost all the infrastructure in place and for this reason I'm still baffled as to how they fudged the 2012 bid. I'm predicting London is going to make a whopping loss... primarily due to the really rotten timing due to this perpetual international financial fiasco. Good luck to them though... maybe they can spend the money destroying those ghastly red-brick buildings from the dawn of the industrial age. Hideous.

Madrid bidding is a bloody joke... Portugal is next on the EU bailout agenda and after Ireland, Spain is probably the next in line. Actually that dubious honour may also be extended to Italy so good luck to Rome as well. If Japan even enters the race I'll die laughing as it will be the most reckless proposition imaginable and how they will explain it to the many many people affected by the recent catastrophes in that country would be a tale to behold. The country has been in self-destruct mode since the 90s and moreover they are to host the Rugby World Cup in 2015 so it is beyond illogical.

Some muppet talked about the fact that it is 10 years from now so things will be different. Does anybody on this forum have any clue as to what the world is going to look like in 10 years? Proposals are based on the facts at hand... if you have a crystal ball then quit your day job and start trading shares, resources, forex you name it. What a useless comment.

I'm backing Istanbul...


----------



## Lord David

^^ It's not just about transport systems. Does Lyon have sufficient hotel capacity? I think not, does it have an existing main stadium or a need for another major stadium? Of course not.

Paris is their best shot, only once Paris has hosted (or done to death) then should the French try other cities.

Oh and I was never abusing him, he started it. I'm just merely stating facts.


----------



## Jim856796

*About Rome's bid*

In the Rome bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics, the committee has proposed the sports to be staged within two major clusters: The Olympic Park and the Fiera di Roma.

In the Olympic Park exists the Stadio Olimpico, a tennis complex, an aquatics centre, and the Stadio Flaminio. (The Circus Maximus is located along the Tiber River, but is not located within the vicinity of the Olympic Park.) The Olympic Park has been proposed to host the Athletics, Football, Rugby Sevens, Equestrian, Beach Volleyball, modern pentathlon,field hockey, archery, golf, canoeing, rowing, aquatics, and tennis.

In the Fiera di Roma probably exists the PalaEUR arena. The Fiera di Roma has been proposed to host badminton, cycling, rhythmic gymnastics, judo, wrestling, handball, boxing, fencing, weightlifting, taekwondo, and table tennis

Venues outside of the two clusters:
1. The Pratoni del Vivaro is proposed for mountain biking
2. Lunghezza is proposed for shooting
3. The Tor Vergata, which has an indoor arena and an aquatics arena, is proposed for volleyball, gymnastics, and basketball. (what are they gonna do, host volleyball in the aquatics arena?:lol

And, like every recent Olympic host city, the preliminary rounds of football will be held in other cities such as Milan. Any other existing venues in Rome that are suitable enough for the 2020 Olympics?


----------



## T74

Lord D is on the money, second tier cities are pushing shit uphill whilst the big boys keep bidding


----------



## 863552

Yeah but he's a a douche.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Lord David said:


> It's not just about transport systems. Does Lyon have sufficient hotel capacity? I think not


Lyon metro. area has approx. 35,000 hotel beds (second in France after Paris and before Nice). Not to mention that the Lyon region (Rhône-Alpes) is among the European TOP 10 regions in terms of tourist capacity with approx. 800,000 tourist beds (Hotels: 140,000 beds). 

For example, Birmingham has approx. 27,000 hotel beds, Milan 42,000, Barcelona 51,000 etc

So, IMHO the hotel capacity of Lyon is not that bad and can be increase, and it's planned btw, since Lyon and its area are among the major European tourist spots... (Lyon is not the ugly Birmingham or Manchester in terms of tourism for example ).


About the stadiums, well, Lyon has a 42K stadium, the Stade de Gerland which will become the home of the TOP 14 rugby team of the city by 2014 (BTW, Gerland already had an athletics track before, so IMHO it's quite possible to put it back and to temporarily expand the stadium) + a 62K football stadium which will be built by 2014. 
In terms of arenas, Lyon has a 6K basketball arena, a 7K sports hall + a new 15K multi-purpose indoor arena planned to be built by 2015.
About the Velodrome, there is one in Lyon which is quite old and outdoor, but it can be refurbished and covered, same for the old "aquatic center" next to the Stade de Gerland etc etc

Actually, the main issue for Lyon remains the size of the city which is a bit small indeed for such a big event... But if Doha can, then why not Lyon ...


PS: Not to forget that Lyon is pretty well connected by high speed trains with numerous big European cities.


----------



## Knitemplar

Lyon ain't gonna make it. It's just #2.


----------



## Lord David

Solopop said:


> Yeah but he's a a douche.


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Melb_aviator

What you have said Lord David makes sense, but there is more to it than just the IOC getting 'bored' with major cities.

One thing that can change an organisations thinking could be a specific legacy factor, or simply a strategic change of course. If the IOC run with an agenda of spreading the games around even more, maybe even finally bringing an event to Africa, following in the footsteps of FIFA's mentality, your logic might be thrown out the door.

Durban, for instance, is not a top tier city, but it sits on the only continent that is yet to host a games (now that Sth America have 2016), so if they went down such a path, 'boredom' would likely not be the driving force, but something deeper and more strategic.

It is easier to make things work financially and logistically in a bigger city though, given that there is usually greater infrastructure, from transport to hotels, and larger immediate markets to work with to get people into the stadiums.

But as you rightly state, if it was between a city like Lyon or Paris, Im sure the latter would get it though, if only for a prestige factor of being in a major global capital.


----------



## Lord David

Durban would be nice, Cape Town would be better, but for 2024 of course.


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ But neither are really classed as top tier cities really. Thats the point I was making.

It all depends what they are looking for.


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid!!!


----------



## Lord David

Melb_aviator said:


> ^^ But neither are really classed as top tier cities really. Thats the point I was making.
> 
> It all depends what they are looking for.


But Cape Town did bid for 2004 and built quite a number of venues since losing that bid (as proposed to have been built regardless). They will need upgrading, but at least they're there.

Durban's strong point is that the Olympic Stadium already exists, but is this enough? Cape Town was more than willing to build a new stadium then upgrade an existing one.


----------



## ravan

Delhi or mumbai


----------



## swifty78

^^ pfft as if!


----------



## gabriel campos

Toronto 2020


----------



## zapor1

Cape town would be the perfect place to host the olympic games. Sure the city itself may not be as top-tier as lets say paris. But it will leave a lasting impact and I'm pretty confident it will be great considering how the world cup went.


----------



## Bear110

Città dello Sport (Sport City) one of the venues for Rome2020:






(already under construction)


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ Love that scheme they have for that area.

My only issue is Calatrava's love for huge roofs, like the one he built in Valencia. It seems out of proportion for a sports hall, and takes away some of the crowd atmosphere, IMHO. Love the use of water and greenery outside, with his signiture design eleents working well on this one. He has a habit of re-using a very similar design, but the overall scheme here appears to have been well thought developed.

Overall, Rome would be a great host for the games.


----------



## potiz81

I would love to see the Games in another city with such paramount historic importance, as Athens and Beijing. So, Istanbul or Rome would be perfect hosts!


----------



## 863552

Lord David said:


> Takes one to know one.


Wow going back to grade three comebacks. hno:

Really shows when a persons mental development stops.


----------



## Dallaz

I can't believe the City of Dallas is trying to bid! We already had the Super Bowl, the NBA finals, and the World Series all in less then a year.

This is from the Dallas2020 website

As one of the great sports towns in the United States, Dallas has been blessed with world-class sporting facilities. The newly completed Cowboys Stadium in Arlington is the equal of any modern Olympic stadium. Several other key venues that have been built since our city’s last Olympic effort include the American Airlines Center, Gerald J. Ford Stadium, and both the Dr Pepper StarCenter and Pizza Hut Park in Frisco. Our existing resources as a potential host city are second to none. As a result, Dallas could easily host The Olympic and Paralympic Games without requiring a major building program solely dedicated to creating new sports venues. This is undoubtedly one of the strengths of the new Dallas bid.

Building on those strengths, The Olympic Games will prove a boon to the region’s infrastructure. Imagine, for example, an Olympic Village located next to Fair Park. This will provide much-needed mixed-use inner city housing and create new momentum in the community. Likewise, DART would greatly benefit from The Games. The logistics needed for moving large numbers of foreign visitors around North Texas certainly will give that agency the opportunity to accelerate its present expansion plans, likely by freeing up Federal dollars to assist the effort.

Hosting The Olympic and Paralympic Games will dramatically improve our community and be an impetus to complete landmark infrastructure projects. Fair Park will be the ideal location for a large number of Olympic events. As the home of the Cotton Bowl and less than two miles from downtown, Fair Park has hosted countless amateur and professional athletic events, including many college bowl and professional football games, and the 1994 FIFA World Cup. Fair Park is also the home of the State Fair of Texas, attracting over three million attendees to this annual three-week event. The Olympics will create a lasting legacy for future generations.

The Dallas 2020 Committee is a grassroots organization formed by area Olympians, business leaders and other members of our community who share a common goal of engaging all of North Texas with the ideals of Olympism and are preparing to initiate an Olympic bid on behalf of the City of Dallas and all of North Texas.


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ Interesting. Not a completely left field idea.

Not sure how the IOC feel about it though. We could go from the 1996 'Coca Cola' games, to the 2020 'Oil'mpics too


----------



## Bear110

Melb_aviator said:


> ^^ Love that scheme they have for that area.
> 
> Overall, Rome would be a great host for the games.





potiz81 said:


> I would love to see the Games in another city with such paramount historic importance, as Athens and Beijing. Sp, Istanbul or Rome would be perfect hosts!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ No problems. All the best of luck in the bid.


----------



## Dallaz

Melb_aviator said:


> ^^ Interesting. Not a completely left field idea.
> 
> Not sure how the IOC feel about it though. We could go from the 1996 'Coca Cola' games, to the 2020 'Oil'mpics too


LOL We don't have oil in Dallas.


----------



## 863552

Dallaz said:


> I can't believe the City of Dallas is trying to bid! We already had the Super Bowl, the NBA finals, and the World Series all in less then a year.



Not raining on your parade or anything but outside of the US, no one really cares about any of those events.


----------



## Dallaz

Solopop said:


> Not raining on your parade or anything but outside of the US, no one really cares about any of those events.


I know..................


----------



## Melb_aviator

Dallaz said:


> LOL We don't have oil in Dallas.


I know, it was just abit of fun. 

HOU would definately fit that bill, but in the eyes of the world, thats how it might be viewed even if it was Dallas 

Solopop, that might be partly the case, but they are more popular, or more well known brands, than say the Melbourne Cup or the AFL GF, which this country harps on about in nearly all its sport bidding presentations.


----------



## Dallaz

Melb_aviator said:


> I know, it was just abit of fun.
> 
> HOU would definately fit that bill, but in the eyes of the world, thats how it might be viewed even if it was Dallas


Yep, that's true.


----------



## potiz81

Solopop said:


> outside of the US, no one really cares about any of those events.


Exactly my thoughts...It would be really hard to vote for Dallas instead of some else of the magnificent candidate cities.


----------



## Dallaz

potiz81 said:


> Exactly my thoughts...It would be really hard to vote for Dallas instead of some else of the magnificent candidate cities.


 Dallas has great sports venues like Cowboys Stadium, the American Airlines Center, etc.


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ I think he was talking about the global branding and standing of the respective cities, not highlighting venues in particular.

It will just depend what the IOC are looking for I guess.


----------



## potiz81

It is not all about great venues. More than 50 cities worldwide have right now great venues as Dallas. I think that the problem with Dallas is that the city, although a world class city, is not as appealing as Rome or Istanbul, or London, Athens, Beijing, New York, Tokyo etc.


----------



## Dallaz

^^It's not our fault that Hollywood makes Texas look like a place with cowboys and oil. Dallas is nothing like that. Dallas is the 9th largest city in America (1,197,816) and the 4th largest Metro Area in America (6,371,773). People are really surprised that we actually have cars and public transportation. People don't know that we are one of the best shopping cities in America. There's a big fashion scene in Dallas. You might have heard of the famous luxury department store called Neiman-Marcus? Well that store was founded in Dallas. LOL and 7-Eleven. Oh yea the microchip was founded here too and alot of other things. Ya see Hollywood won't say all that but they will continue to brand Texas as country and western.


----------



## corredor06

Istanbul


----------



## swifty78

I wouldn't mind seeing them in Istanbul but thinking Rome may get them...


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

swifty78 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing them in Istanbul but thinking Rome may get them...


Madrid also has a strong candidacy. Their 2016 application was really good and if the 2020 application is anything close, they might just get it.


----------



## emrearas

Gadiri said:


> In 2020, will rank Turkey will occuped in population and economy (top 10?) ?


well if spain and italy will have the same economical growth and keep on shrinking,and korea and austrlia will have the same rate turkey can be the 10th biggest economy with a %6 growing rate for 10 years.. population.. no


----------



## Леонид

Thanial said:


> Buenos Aires bidded in 1936, 1956, 1968 and 2004.


Great thanks .. didn't know the've bidder that much .. an Olympiad in BA would be cool as well and I would love some games in Santiago de Chile also .. they could host some amazing winter games too


----------



## Gadiri

emrearas said:


> well if spain and italy will have the same economical growth and keep on shrinking,and korea and austrlia will have the same rate turkey can be the 10th biggest economy with a %6 growing rate for 10 years.. population.. no


Thank you for the answer.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Just made a map with built or u/c venues (white) or proposed venues (red)
Equestrian is at "Klassis Equestrian Club" in Silivri. 70km from the Bosphorus.

The 2 bridges over the Bosphorus are 1km long.


----------



## emrearas

www.sercan.de said:


> Just made a map with built or u/c venues (white) or proposed venues (red)
> Equestrian is at "Klassis Equestrian Club" in Silivri. 70km from the Bosphorus.
> 
> The 2 bridges over the Bosphorus are 1km long.


sercan is this the offical propossed plan of 2020 ?


----------



## georgejungle3

BG_PATRIOT said:


> Madrid also has a strong candidacy. Their 2016 application was really good and if the 2020 application is anything close, they might just get it.


They made some enemies in '09. Even Rogge threat Madrid to not bid again...


----------



## www.sercan.de

emrearas said:


> sercan is this the offical propossed plan of 2020 ?


No. I've just added current sports venues and some proposed ones.


----------



## Mo Rush

* South Africa will not bid for 2020 Olympics says Sports Minister	*

Wednesday, 17 August 2011 Share 




*By Duncan Mackay*

*August 17 - South Africa's Sports Minister Fikile Mbalula today announced that they will not launch a bid for the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics. *

In May South Africa's Cabinet decided it would not bid for the Games as South Africa has more pressing national social welfare priorities.

But Mbalula had maintained that the bidding process for the Games was still "quite open".

He had claimed he would lobby to change Government's mind before the International Olympic Committee (IOC deadline to submit applications closed on September 1.

His case appear to have been strengthened after Durban last month successfully hosted the IOC Session, which was attended by President Jacques Rogge. Durban had been keen to bid and were expected to be the South African candidate if they bid.

But Department of Sport and Recreation spokesman Paena Galane said today Mbalula had now decided against asking the Government to reconsider.

"We are not going to resubmit the request to bid to Cabinet," Galane said. 

"There will be no bid from South Africa for the 2020 Olympics. 

"After careful consideration, the [Sports] Minister has decided to respect the Cabinet decision."

Mbalula said the Sports Ministry will focus on the 2024 Olympic bid and the 2022 Commonwealth Games instead.

Sam Ramsamy, the South African who is a member of the ruling IOC Executive Board, admitted he was disappointed that the country was not going to try to capitalise on the success of last year's FIFA World Cup with a bid for the Olympics and Paralympics. 

"We are disappointed but we understand the complexities of the issues," Ramsamy told the _Associated Press_.

"We will certainly go for 2024. 

"We will engage Government and even though there is nothing official yet [for 2024], the indication is that the Government will be favourable to a bid."

South Africa's decision leaves Istanbul, Madrid, Rome and Tokyo as the confirmed bidders with Doha still deciding whether or not to bid.

They are expected to announce their decision next week. 

Contact the writer of this story at [email protected]


----------



## Bear110

georgejungle3 said:


> They made some enemies in '09. Even Rogge threat Madrid to not bid again...


Why? What happened?


----------



## swifty78

First I know of that?


----------



## emrearas

a new logo for ıstanbul most probably.. and new investments before 2013 to make stronger Istanbuls hand at voting...
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/spor/amatorsporlar/18517833.asp


----------



## Jim856796

South Africa pulled out of the race to host the 2020 Summer Olympics, but they will concentrate on a bid for 2024. Does anything mean that not one African city is fit to host a Olympics in the 21st century?


----------



## guy4versa4

my design for 2020 olympic games bids..(just for fun)
every logo ive design is inspired from their [email protected] like 
-madrid leaning tower
-japan kimono
-rome colleseum 
-istanbul blue mosque 

MADRID2020










ISTANBUL2020










ROMA2020










TOKYO2020


----------



## emrearas

pardon me.. but we are not arabs and not using arabic script


----------



## guy4versa4

emrearas said:


> pardon me.. but we are not arabs and not using arabic script


ok,thats my bad...sorry,


----------



## emrearas

guy4versa4 said:


> ok,thats my bad...sorry,


you r welcome.. just want to make it right nothng offensive


----------



## Lord David

emrearas said:


> you r welcome.. just want to make it right nothng offensive


He also posted those on gamesbids.com.

If these were real logos, the IOC would probably want to have modified the Istanbul one and Tokyo one.

Istanbul's for a more clarified typeface and Tokyo's for a clarified 2020. I understand the symbol of Japan's red circle, but it would probably be not a clear deal when it comes to easy to read and understand logos.


----------



## 863552

oh **** no.


----------



## Alrayyan

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Bid Qatar?? very hot!! 35~45 degree!!


When its going to be held in October so its 23-38 degrees... when combined with the indoor sports (saved from sun and heat), provide air conditioning where ever possible (Football Stadiums, Tennis stadium or any other stadium-like facility), the rest of the games just need to avoid afternoon hours. 
And voila ! We have a possibly comfortable games...



Solopop said:


> oh **** no.


I was waiting for you to see this :lol:



emrearas said:


> u already got 2022 wc which is more than u can handle,
> 
> about female athletes, its a decision not about elimination or else. u dont send female athletes like brunei and saudi arabia.


Dont say what Qatar can or cant handle, unless you've lived in Qatar your entire life you cant imagine what this country can handle.

You honestly think that the QOC or even the government has banned female athleates to compete in the Olympics !? :wtf: Leave that idea to KSA or even Iran (Although they send female athletes).
Understand this point clearly, I KNOW that if Qatar had a chance to send female athletes they would have done it, but none were able to qualify so dont bullshit me about decisions blah blah blah. Qatar already had women athletes in the 2006 and 2010 Asian Games (In Doha and Guangzhou), so your argument is invalid.
Women in sports is taken very seriously here, in fact we have a "Qatar's Women Sports Committee", we have hosted GCC team sport championships for women as well.


----------



## emrearas

Alrayyan said:


> Dont say what Qatar can or cant handle, unless you've lived in Qatar your entire life you cant imagine what this country can handle.
> 
> You honestly think that the QOC or even the government has banned female athleates to compete in the Olympics !? :wtf: Leave that idea to KSA or even Iran (Although they send female athletes).
> Understand this point clearly, I KNOW that if Qatar had a chance to send female athletes they would have done it, but none were able to qualify so dont bullshit me about decisions blah blah blah. Qatar already had women athletes in the 2006 and 2010 Asian Games (In Doha and Guangzhou), so your argument is invalid.
> Women in sports is taken very seriously here, in fact we have a "Qatar's Women Sports Committee", we have hosted GCC team sport championships for women as well.


if u say so... and IOC is also have a quota for every country to support women as i know.
what about thelack of athletes and no succes at olympics? please dont come to me we are also not good at football but have wc. its st very very different


----------



## Alrayyan

Here is the 2016 Doha Applicant city video for reference.


----------



## Melb_aviator

^^ One point to consider, and can not be denied, Qatar does not have the same level of power at the IOC that it had at FIFA at the time of the WC 2022 decision. 

That power that MBH held at that time was a very important reason it won the bid for that event. That was especially important given the challenges that it had to overcome from so many concerns being raised, including a very negative technical report, in comparison to its rivals.

In this case, it may well be harder to overcome those objections without such strong representation. Time will tell though.


----------



## RobH

Melb, we both know the FIFA decision was ridiculous given Qatar's technical report and to be perfectly honest, I'd rather the Olympic Games goes elswhere too.

But this city did hold a successful Asian Games 5 years ago. If the heat issue can be overcome (yes, a massive if), an Olympics is far better suited to Doha than an entire World Cup. Also, don't forget, Doha scored higher than Rio in the 2016 applicant stage but wasn't let through to the vote simply because of the dates/heat issue.

You're right, they'll have a much harder job convincing the mass ranks of the IOC, especially given that Istanbul is also in the race and given that they're proposed dates are odd, but an Olympics in Doha I can see much more than a World Cup.

Still, just as I'd rather Brazil wasn't hosting the two major world sporting events just two years apart, I'd rather Qatar didn't too; especially since it's an infinitely less interesting country compared to Brazil.


----------



## T74

After the humiliation FIFA felt for selling 2022, I cannot see the IOC doing the same.

Blatter is still being whacked for this every week, and after it's own problems not so long ago, I cannot see the IOC being brave enough to take the cheques and risk the abuse.


----------



## Alrayyan

^^ You Brits/Aussies cant leave the 2022 WC out of this can you :lol:

Melb, To be honest MBH was only ONE vote, anyways he is gone now...

RobH, you've been saying that for years "an Olympics is far better suited to Doha than an entire World Cup." The oppisite happened though...


----------



## Gadiri

agram tinghir said:


> it time for africa i belive the olympic games 2020 in *casablan*ca





guy4versa4 said:


> some of the fan made logo..very interesting





DimitriB said:


> What about the *Casablanca bid? *Any news


We thought more abpout a Rabat bid than a Casa bid on SSC Morocco :

OG Rabat 2020: LOGO CONTEST! 

]


























































J'aime bien, très ingénieuse l'idée du flambeau qui part de l'extrémité de l'étoile










D'autres logos trouvés sur la page Jeux olympiques d'été, Rabat 2020 sur Facebook



































































By the way, *Rabat needs Casablanca and Casablanca needs Rabat*. 2020 is maybe too early like said minister. 2024 or 2028 seems to be a better choice. There will be* 2 highways between cities (1 of 2*3)*, and *1 railway of 220 km/h *of 3 tracks for regional and national transport, ans *1 HSR of 360km/h which will connect Casa stadium and airport to **Rabat*.










[/URL]
http://www.aurs.org.ma/def.asp?codelangue=23&info=1207&his=1


----------



## Rob WP

What about Tripoli?


----------



## Melb_aviator

Alrayyan said:


> ^^ You Brits/Aussies cant leave the 2022 WC out of this can you :lol:
> 
> Melb, To be honest MBH was only ONE vote, anyways he is gone now...


Unfortunately, like it or not, the way that Qatar won the 2022 bid will likely always be shrouded in controversy, just as Atlanta was for the IOC in 1996 (and subsequently SLC in 2002).

Yes, MBH was one vote, but he held a lot of power in the FIFA ranks, which amplified his ability to promote his bid over others. The point was, in the IOC, Qatar will not have the same level of authority in the IOC ranks than it had in 2010 for the FIFA WC 2022 bid decision.

This is not having a go at Qatar, so please do not think it is, but is just a reflection on the contrasting positions that both bids will have had to deal with.


----------



## Alrayyan

Melb_aviator said:


> Unfortunately, like it or not, the way that Qatar won the 2022 bid will likely always be shrouded in controversy, just as Atlanta was for the IOC in 1996 (and subsequently SLC in 2002).
> 
> Yes, MBH was one vote, but he held a lot of power in the FIFA ranks, which amplified his ability to promote his bid over others. The point was, in the IOC, Qatar will not have the same level of authority in the IOC ranks than it had in 2010 for the FIFA WC 2022 bid decision.
> 
> This is not having a go at Qatar, so please do not think it is, but is just a reflection on the contrasting positions that both bids will have had to deal with.


And you forgot the British, American, Japanese, Korean, Spanish and Russian Ex-co members !? surely they had amazing power in FIFA like any other member,,,,,


----------



## Melb_aviator

Alrayyan said:


> And you forgot the British, American, Japanese, Korean, Spanish and Russian Ex-co members !?


Im not forgetting anything. 

I just think you are understating the power that MBH held in FIFA, whether deliberately or not. 

Anyway, the point was clearly made to the relevance of the comparative situations , but I am not going to sit here and go on about it. It will do no one any good.


----------



## RobH

In the 2016 Olympics thread prior to the vote the impact of the 2014 World Cup was discussed at length. If you don't like 2022 being discussed then find another thread to post in because it's massively relevent to the IOC's decision.

The dynamic in this race, from Qatar's point of view, is even more interesting because firstly, they're bidding for an Olympics two years before their World Cup, rather than two years after it as is the norm. FIFA's wish for a huge cash injection (i.e. running two bid races at once) has put the normal bidding calendar out of sync. Will the IOC want to go to a country which is building towards a World Cup two short years afterwards? Will they feel their own event would be overshadowed? Or, on the other hand, will they relish in beating FIFA to the punch and could the FIFA decision work in Qatar's favour?

Secondly, whether you like or agree with it or not, it is a fact the 2022 decision was very, very controversial. The IOC will have watched what FIFA did carefully and the reaction to its decision, and I'd be more than surprised if they're not affected by the fallout from the 2022 vote.


----------



## Jim856796

Who here thinks that three, four, or all five of the applicant cities (Rome, Madrid, Tokyo, Istanbul, and Doha) are liable to become candidates?


----------



## emrearas

5 of dem will be shortlisted, if there will not a be new decision for qatar and weather conditions and timings


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...smacks-of-hypocrisy-20110826,0,6063476.column
> 
> *IOC green light for Qatar Olympic bid smacks of hypocrisy*
> 
> Globetrotting by Philip Hersh
> 
> 3:15 p.m. CDT, August 26, 2011
> 
> During the McCarthy era witch hunts of the 1950s, when Lillian Hellman was asked by Congress to name fellow artists and writers as communists or communist sympathizers, the playwright answered, "I cannot and will not cut my conscience to fit this year's fashions."
> 
> If only there were someone in the International Olympic Committee leadership who thought that way.
> 
> Of course, that would demand having a conscience rather than the amoral attitudes that lead the IOC to take whatever stand is fashionable for the situation.
> 
> Such attitudes lead to hypocrisy like the one the IOC executive board showed in its Friday decision to allow Doha, Qatar to stage a Summer Games between Sept. 20 and Oct. 20 to avoid the intense heat of the desert summer.
> 
> A few minutes later, I received a statement from the Qatar Olympic Committee announcing it would bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics, joining Tokyo, Madrid, Rome and Istanbul. The bid deadline is Thursday.
> 
> "I wish to personally thank (IOC President) Jacques Rogge and the IOC for guiding us through and supporting the (Qatar Olympic Committee) in entering the bidding race without the disadvantage of dates," said Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamid Al-Thani, the Qatar Olympic Committee president, in the statement.
> 
> That is quite a change from the IOC's convenient reason for eliminating Doha from the 2016 Summer Games competition.
> 
> When an IOC working group evaluated the original seven bidders for 2016, the results ranked Tokyo first, followed by Madrid, Chicago and Doha.
> 
> When the IOC executive board chose the four 2016 finalists in June, 2008, Doha was out and fifth-ranked Rio was in, even though the IOC said Doha "had the potential to host the 2016 Olympic Games."
> 
> The rationale was Doha had proposed Games from Oct. 14-30, but the IOC specified July 15-Aug. 31 as the period for the Summer Games, mainly because broadcasters want it that way.
> 
> U.S. broadcasters do not want conflicts with college and pro football, which now fill prime time several nights per week and all afternoon and evening on the weekend; the baseball post-season; and the start of the fall season of entertainment programming. European and South American broadcasters do not want conflicts with soccer, which now also includes games several nights per week. With such conflicts, the OIympics would play to a fractured TV audience, making it harder to get big advertising revenues.
> 
> So what was in June, 2008 still a very weak Rio bid survived. It would be dramatically improved by the Oct. 2009 vote for the 2016 host, with some of the improvement owing to sub-rosa help from IOC officials. The IOC would argue such help was only in its self-interest, to have a solid Rio plan should the IOC members favor it despite (ongoing) serious issues related to crime and transportation.
> 
> Could the reason really have been that Rogge wanted his legacy to include being the person who announced the first Olympics in South America? Was IOC leadership worried what might have happened to Rio had Doha been one of five finalists?
> 
> For the answer to the second question, one need only look at the voting for the 2022 men's soccer World Cup.
> 
> Amidst allegations of vote trading and vote buying, the international soccer federation picked Doha even though it will stage the event in June and July with the promise of a cooling system in all the stadiums when a dome over the country is what really is needed.
> 
> That the natural gas-rich Qataris could afford such a dome goes without saying.
> 
> That the IOC has a history of being corrupted by money also goes without saying, no matter how much alleged reform followed the 1999 bid scandal revelations implicating one-third of IOC members at the time.
> 
> That the IOC's stated ideals often are empty blather - or full of hypocrisy -- also is evident.
> 
> **The IOC insists on no discrimination based on gender, race or religion, yet still allows countries to keep women from their Olympic teams. Among those countries that never have had a female Olympian: Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and. . .Qatar*.
> 
> *The IOC lets Irani athletes fake injuries to avoid competing against Israelis.
> 
> *The IOC claims to subscribe to the World Anti-Doping Code, yet makes up holier-than-thou rules about banning dopers from the Olympics that can effectively double the suspensions mandated by the code and lead to a system where punishment is more highly valued than prevention.
> 
> **The IOC talks about not letting Olympic hosts build white elephant arenas, yet criticizes Atlanta for avoiding such a costly mess by turning its 1996 Olympic Stadium into Turner Field. The alternative is a moldering 2008 Olympic Stadium in Beijing and several 2004 Olympic venues in Athens going to rot*.
> 
> *The IOC insisted giving China the Olympics would advance the cause of human rights in that country, then sat idly by during the Games as the Chinese stifled protest and restricted free access of information to journalists.
> 
> And now the IOC has done an about-face that gives Doha a chance to host the 2020 Olympics in the fall.
> 
> One can only wonder what Comcast / NBC boss Brian Roberts thinks of that, having just agreed to pay the IOC $4.38 billion for U.S. broadcast rights to four Olympic Games through 2020. One would hope Rogge ran the Doha idea by him.
> 
> It's more likely the IOC, at its high-handed best (worst?), simply made the decision because it could. Maybe it just was a sop to the Qataris, with the IOC having no intention of allowing them to slake their Olympic host hunger.
> 
> Either is unconscionable.
> 
> And befitting the IOC.


,,..


----------



## parcdesprinces

del


----------



## Jim856796

Well, that's it. It's September 1. It's the deadline. The race is likely to officially proceed with five cities: Rome, Madrid, Tokyo, Istanbul, and Doha.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Wrong! Add Baku to the list http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=oly&id=6915971

Also, there could be (though unlikely) some hidden bidders, the gamesbids.com analysis explains it all:
http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/bidblog/1216135869.html


----------



## PortoNuts

Rome or Istambul, but my first choice remains Rome.


----------



## adeaide

Istanbul? or Tokyo?


----------



## Xtreminal

Baku will make to the finals but our winning chances depends on government's support


----------



## Gadiri

Galandar said:


> *Some important venues are currently under construction:*
> 
> U/C Baku Olympic Stadium - 65 000 seats


65,000 seats is too small for olmypic stadium but good for athletic stadium (Maracana-Joa Havelange OG 2014). Bakou needs an other stadium or a expansion. Can this stadium be expanded ?


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Lord David said:


> ^^ Which any argument is totally redundant because Doha is definitely not getting the 2020 Olympics based on the fact that they "won" the 2022 World Cup.
> 
> Had they not "won" the 2022 World Cup, then they might have a chance of snatching away the 2020 Olympics. The best hope for them is the Candidate stage only.


Then Rio would have never won the 2016 Olympics as Brazil is hosting the 2014 World Cup


----------



## Galandar

Gadiri said:


> 65,000 seats is too small for olmypic stadium but good for athletic stadium (Maracana-Joa Havelange OG 2014). Bakou needs an other stadium or a expansion. Can this stadium be expanded ?


Yes, in case needed it is possible to enlarge it for up to 10 thousands or so. Let's see... Another currently the biggest stadium named after Tofig Bahramov (32 000 seats) is under reconstruction and will be modernized and totally covered with more than 40 000 seats.

_Pictures from the reconstruction works_


----------



## Jim856796

> too small for olmypic stadium but good for athletic stadium (Maracana-Joa Havelange OG 2014)


That statement could get the Olympics in trouble. In other words, I think that statement is f*(&ed-up.


----------



## Lord David

Just because Rio has chosen a 2 stadium method, doesn't mean everyone else needs to.

The baseline capacity is 60,000 for Athletics and Ceremonies. Ceremonies can be held in a larger venue if warranted, so long as it's held in the host city.

On a side note, Baku's Football concept should include more cities than the 2016 bid, even if infrastructure is less than par in regional cities.

Olympic Stadium - Finals
Tofig Bahramov - Existing - Prelims/Semis
Mingechevir Stadium - New - Prelims
Ganja Stadium - New - Prelims
Lankaran City Stadium - Existing (Expanded) - Prelims
Mehdi Huseynzade Stadium (Sumqayit) - Existing (Reconstructed) - Prelims

Shefa Stadium in Baku could serve as the Rugby 7's venue.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Olympic ceremonies should never be held outside the Olympic Stadium ever.


----------



## swifty78

Oh dear not this argument again....


----------



## Mo Rush

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Olympic ceremonies should never be held outside the Olympic Stadium ever.


Please stop trolling. Again.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Leave me alone, Mo.

I was just trying to defend the integrity of an Olympic Stadium.


----------



## RobH

Lord David said:


> Just because Rio has chosen a 2 stadium method, doesn't mean everyone else needs to.


Indeed. And most cities won't. I think Rio is very much a one off.

Most cities build a stadium from scratch or renovate an old one. In the case of building a new one from scratch, you may as well go up to 70k or 80k since the minimum requirement is 60k and have the ceremonies in the same stadium as the track and field. In the case of renovation, you may as well renovate the stadium to accomodate the higher number.

Rio is in an odd situation. It has a world class, new athletics venue which is capable of being expanded to 60k, but no higher. It also has a world famous stadium which is much bigger than this. The fact that the athletics stadium is only expandable to the absolute minimum the IOC requires, plus the fact that the Maracana is in existence means this arrangement makes sense for Rio. I can't, however, see it applying to many other cities. 

Future cities will either build anew (either partially temporary like London intended or permanant like Beijing) or renovate an existing stadium to capacity (like Athens). I suspect, if Rio could reasonably expand the Havelange Stadium to 70 or 80k, the Maracana wouldn't be in the ceremonies plans, just as Wembley isn't in London's ceremonies plans.

So you might not like this Jim, but I wouldn't worry about it setting a precedent. Come to peace with it because it isn't going to change. It may irk you, but Rio will host a fantastic games nevertheless and from 2020 onwards cities will almost certainly revert again to the tradition model.


----------



## Jim856796

^^I'm still hoping that a final design for an expanded Joao Havelange Stadium comes up soon (before 2013). Ceremonies need to be in the Olympic Stadium and the Olympic Stadium only. Olympic Ceremonies are not for Maracana, and that is the only way i'm coming to peace with the situation. Least the Joao Havelange Stadium will be a better ceremonies venue than Maracana ever was during the Pan American Games.


----------



## zapor1

Jim, I would respect what you want to say only IF YOU PROVIDED A REASON.


----------



## georgejungle3

Jim856796 said:


> ^^I'm still hoping that a final design for an expanded Joao Havelange Stadium comes up soon (before 2013). Ceremonies need to be in the Olympic Stadium and the Olympic Stadium only


Sorry jim but it wont happen.


----------



## Lord David

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Leave me alone, Mo.
> 
> I was just trying to defend the integrity of an Olympic Stadium.


What integrity? Just because it holds 1 or 2 sports? There's not much integrity there if it's hosting only a few sports and not the whole deal (for obvious reasons).

Integrity is wherever the Ceremonies are held, that site can be considered the "Olympic Stadium". Heck if this "integrity of yours" applied to the Winter Olympics, then the IOC would demand that ceremonies be held at a venue hosting sports, either the Ski Jump, Biathlon Course, Speed Skating Oval, or the main Ice Arena.

So long as the ceremonies are held at a suitable venue in the host city itself, then I see no reason such a city couldn't have a 2 stadium set up.


----------



## Lord David

London chose their Olympic Stadium over Wembley not because of a modest 10,000 seat difference, but more importantly, the fact that they've named it the Olympic Stadium and that it actually is in an Olympic Park.

Rio doesn't have this concept with either of it's 2 stadiums. Only Maracana could be considered in it's own sports park, whilst Joao Havelange is on it's own.


----------



## swifty78

Hmmm from what I recall, no sports were played at were opening and closing ceremonies at the last 3 winter games....


----------



## Langers

Out of Madrid and Rome for me personally.

I voted Madrid.


----------



## aquablue

Why would Europe win again, especially Western Europe, after 2012? Surely it will to back to Asia. That gives Tokyo or even Istanbul (which is half in Asia) a better chance IMO. 

I'm against it going back to W. Europe so soon. I'd prefer Tokyo just because that country needs a boost, and it is a city that needs to be redesigned around the focus of environmental conservation, better urban design, etc. (I hope they have a great legacy in their plan), but I feel that Istanbul will be the one just b/c all those goons love the new, rising countries. Still, after the quake, Japan might have a chance to gain some interest as a world gesture to help Japan rebuild it's confidence. I doubt it though, and feel that Istabul and the fact that it is islamic has the best chance. Actually, in my mind, it is nearly a done deal for them.

Doha no, I think they wait for Dubai b/c Dubai could do a more interesting games IMO.

I'm sickened that NYC, the only alpha+ city to never have hosted, is not interested in bidding.

It is an outrage that one of the most important and famous and rich cities in the world has never hosted. I predict NYC will be in line to get it sooner or later just because no other city in the US really has the prestige (SFO? a small city on a rock, Boston? A little provincial town). NYC should get it in 2024. By then the rebuild from 9/11 should be complete and the world will recognize a fully recovered NYC that is now focused on environmental conservation and quality of life issues. The transportation improvements and urban space improvements from a good bid would be astounding for that city if they play their cards right. NYC 2024!!


----------



## emrearas

kerouac1848 said:


> 2012?


paris and london were clearly the fav. in the race that time


----------



## serhat

aquablue said:


> Why would Europe win again, especially Western Europe, after 2012? Surely it will to back to Asia. That gives Tokyo or even Istanbul (which is half in Asia) a better chance IMO.
> 
> I'm against it going back to W. Europe so soon. I'd prefer Tokyo just because that country needs a boost, and it is a city that needs to be redesigned around the focus of environmental conservation, better urban design, etc. (I hope they have a great legacy in their plan), but I feel that Istanbul will be the one just b/c all those goons love the new, rising countries. Still, after the quake, Japan might have a chance to gain some interest as a world gesture to help Japan rebuild it's confidence. I doubt it though, and feel that Istabul and the fact that it is islamic has the best chance. Actually, in my mind, it is nearly a done deal for them.
> 
> Doha no, I think they wait for Dubai b/c Dubai could do a more interesting games IMO.
> 
> I'm sickened that NYC, the only alpha+ city to never have hosted, is not interested in bidding.
> 
> It is an outrage that one of the most important and famous and rich cities in the world has never hosted. I predict NYC will be in line to get it sooner or later just because no other city in the US really has the prestige (SFO? a small city on a rock, Boston? A little provincial town). NYC should get it in 2024. By then the rebuild from 9/11 should be complete and the world will recognize a fully recovered NYC that is now focused on environmental conservation and quality of life issues. The transportation improvements and urban space improvements from a good bid would be astounding for that city if they play their cards right. NYC 2024!!


Istanbul city is area in &65 Europe &35 Asia.


----------



## RobH

aquablue said:


> Why would Europe win again, especially Western Europe, after 2012? Surely it will to back to Asia. That gives Tokyo or even Istanbul (which is half in Asia) a better chance IMO.
> 
> I'm against it going back to W. Europe so soon. I'd prefer Tokyo just because that country needs a boost, and it is a city that needs to be redesigned around the focus of environmental conservation, better urban design, etc. (I hope they have a great legacy in their plan), but I feel that Istanbul will be the one just b/c all those goons love the new, rising countries. Still, after the quake, Japan might have a chance to gain some interest as a world gesture to help Japan rebuild it's confidence. I doubt it though, and feel that Istabul and the fact that it is islamic has the best chance. Actually, in my mind, it is nearly a done deal for them.
> 
> Doha no, I think they wait for Dubai b/c Dubai could do a more interesting games IMO.
> 
> I'm sickened that NYC, the only alpha+ city to never have hosted, is not interested in bidding.
> 
> It is an outrage that one of the most important and famous and rich cities in the world has never hosted. I predict NYC will be in line to get it sooner or later just because no other city in the US really has the prestige (SFO? a small city on a rock, Boston? A little provincial town). NYC should get it in 2024. By then the rebuild from 9/11 should be complete and the world will recognize a fully recovered NYC that is now focused on environmental conservation and quality of life issues. The transportation improvements and urban space improvements from a good bid would be astounding for that city if they play their cards right. NYC 2024!!


It's not that much of an outrage. NYC has only bid once.

The elephant in the room for NYC will always be the stadium issue. It's what ultimately killed their 2012 bid, and I don't know what solution they'd come up with for a 2024 bid. The US isn't going to build a massive track and field stadium for the sake of it like Beijing did, things don't work like that over there. And haven't their football teams recently moved into a new stadium?

So, who would the tenant be?

That probably leaves a plan a lot like Chicago's or London's with a mostly temporary stadium.


----------



## Lord David

The problem with NYC now is where the main stadium would be located let alone if it really needs such a major stadium.

I'd say the Meadowlands Sports Complex but that's technically in New Jersey and would be a mute location for the bid.

Staten Island has plenty of space for a potential downsized Athletics facility but there's limited options in getting there and would probably cause a bottle neck traffic wise.

Perhaps the IOC would be kind enough to let NYC slip through if the bid was marketed as New York Region? Using Meadowlands as the site of a new stadium? Nearby the Athlete's Village? Aquatics Center? Velodrome?


----------



## aquablue

Do you know NY?

There are countless blighted zones such as old rail yards and industrial areas that could be converted into a new London style Olympic park. The legacy would be astounding, and would help NY clean up and redevelop these ugly and toxic areas just as London is doing. 

I.e, the very large Sunnyside rail yards in Queens (a platform covering the rails could house a stadium, park and village housing + new rail station given its location on a main line), the area of toxic canals/industrial areas between Queens/Brooklyn, the area near Laguardia that is planned for redevelopment, etc. I'm sure there are blighted parts of the Bronx too that could be redeveloped.

NJ would not work, because the legacy would have to benefit NYC directly and Staten Island would not work due to location. A temporary stadium would be ideal, and could be converted/downsized into an MLS soccer stadium for a potential future NYC MLS team which is likely to happen at some point in the future.

For the US, other than NYC, I could only see SFO or DC. Chicago is not going to bid again IMO and LA has had it before.

Out of those 2, NYC has the most prestige and weight and has less NIMBY issues than SFO.


----------



## RobH

That would be brilliant if NYC could come up with something like London. I'd definitely support that bid!

I thought NYC already had an MLS team and haven't they just built a proper football stadium? The Red Bulls? Or have I got confused?


----------



## aquablue

Yes, the Red Bulls are supposed to be the NYC team, but they are based near Newark in a formerly blighted area in NJ. However, the fan support leaves a lot to be desired. There is a strong interest and desire to have another MLS team placed in NYC itself to create a rivalry and derby atmosphere when they meet. Queens is the immigrant area of NYC and would be a good place for such a stadium and the current thought is putting any future stadium in flushing meadows near the baseball stadium. That is where they wanted to build the olympic stadium before. I think that is a wasted opportunity, but they could always redevelop other areas for the velodrome, village and aquatic center if they placed a temp. stadium there.

I have no idea if NYC would ever do something as amazing as London's new park due to funding issues and the lack of interest in doing major projects recently in the US, but the potential is there for many old industrial areas to be revitalized and the Queens rail yards of course if the climate every changes.


----------



## Леонид

aquablue said:


> Do you know NY?
> 
> There are countless blighted zones such as old rail yards and industrial areas that could be converted into a new London style Olympic park. The legacy would be astounding, and would help NY clean up and redevelop these ugly and toxic areas just as London is doing.
> 
> I.e, the very large Sunnyside rail yards in Queens (a platform covering the rails could house a stadium, park and village housing + new rail station given its location on a main line), the area of toxic canals/industrial areas between Queens/Brooklyn, the area near Laguardia that is planned for redevelopment, etc. I'm sure there are blighted parts of the Bronx too that could be redeveloped.
> 
> NJ would not work, because the legacy would have to benefit NYC directly and Staten Island would not work due to location. A temporary stadium would be ideal, and could be converted/downsized into an MLS soccer stadium for a potential future NYC MLS team which is likely to happen at some point in the future.
> 
> For the US, other than NYC, I could only see SFO or DC. Chicago is not going to bid again IMO and LA has had it before.
> 
> Out of those 2, NYC has the most prestige and weight and has less NIMBY issues than SFO.


Love the idea .. and a great idea about the MLS stadia after olympics .. just like atlanta did after their games in 96 .. they downsized it to a Baseball stadium


----------



## Lord David

^^ Atlanta was a terrible idea. It was the Centennial Olympics for crying out loud.

Okay, so they didn't need a long term legacy for a large stadium or even downsized athletics venue and it was a great opportunity to have a new home for the Braves. But surely they could have done a hybrid of Montreal's approach? 

A stadium which was mostly symmetrical from the outside and inside, converted to Baseball mode via alteration of first tier seating and removing some from the outer field. Rather than one that was already configured for Baseball, needing only to demolish the "athletics" part and putting in the rest of the Baseball field. 

Therefore, we'd have a stadium which remains as is on the outside, only having been altered post Olympics in the inside.


----------



## RobH

*This won't help the underdog's chances and if proven true - especially if ministerial involvement is proven - will kill them off completely:*
_
BBC Newsnight has uncovered evidence of secret payments of millions of dollars from Azerbaijan to international boxing organisation World Series Boxing (WSB).

Whistleblowers say that WSB's chief claimed the money was in return for a guarantee that Azerbaijani fighters would win two boxing gold medals at the London 2012 Olympics._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-15020658


----------



## swifty78

Interesting...


----------



## Rusty48

With the six bidding cities I can see 3 real possible cities getting the games. 

Most likely

*Rome Italy*- Host city of the 1960 Olympics and Paralympics Games was the red hot favourite to host the 2004 Summer Olympics and was the first time that they bid since they hosted the Olympics Geopolitics in Europe its that area turn next what they are planning on a Youtube Video I seen all of the events in one area in Rome and really compact Bid plan. 

*Tokyo Japan*- Really good plan in the 2016 Olympics Bid if they will use that plan again and use the area which was affected by the 2011 Tōhoku earthquake and tsunami and rebuild that area it will be a big selling point to the IOC, The Economy of Japan is doing well and hosted the 1964 Summer Olympics. 

*Istanbul Turkey * Turkey has a booming economy Istanbul could sell a selling point to the IOC the city and games on two continents and First Olympics in the Muslim World.
I do have some issues with Istanbul hosting the games I am not anti Turkey Bid I would love for Turkey to host the games.

Those Issues are Turkey is going for Both World Expo and the Summer Olympics Games I think they will have to decide on one and go for it.

Transportation issues its very hard to get around Istanbul and they will need to work really hard to transport to get the games.

Security the War and conflict going on in Turkey neighbours and border Iran as well how is Turkey going to address the Issues to provide a safe Games I know Istanbul is in a safe party of the country but that can change.

So manly Transport and Security are my major issues with the Turkey Bid.

*Less likely.*

*Madrid Spain* - The Economy of Spain is very week got the highest Youth unemployment rate in Europe and even some people was not happy with the cost of hosting the 2011 World Youth Day, Geopolitics in Europe for Summer it won't be there turn until the games go to Central and Eastern Europe had there turn Spain will have more luck with an Winter Olympics Bid for Barcelona because no Winter Olympics been to western Europe before and Barcelona a World Class city next to some world class ski resorts. 

*Doha Qatar* - When they hosted the 2006 Asian Games they did not have enough room even for the Athletes with the 2011 Asian Soccer/Football World Cup final the ticket holders was not allowed to go in after FIFA gave them the 2022 FIFA World Cup I don't even think the IOC will give the games to Qatar after what is FIFA going thought right now, The FIFA World Cup will cost Qatar 70 billion dollars which will bankrupt them they only have 1.7 million people 3 million by 2020 but its not possible for Qatar to host both in 2 years of each other, They got issues with Israel no one is allowed to enter Qatar if they got an Israel stamp on there passport and no one from Israel is allowed to enter Qatar, Qatar is only 1 of 3 countries which never sent an female athlete the the games and Homosexually is forbidden in the country which totally goes against the IOC agenda on promoting Social Equality 

*Baku Azerbaijan* – Baku lacks infrastructure and sporting history and the Azerbaijan country economy is still small and still at War with Armenia. 

I think the city that will host the 2020 Summer Olympics and Paralympics Games will be Rome Italy.


----------



## Galandar

Rusty48 said:


> *Baku Azerbaijan* – Baku lacks infrastructure and sporting history and the Azerbaijan country economy is still small and still at War with Armenia.


There is much prejudice and stereotypes about Baku. Please check this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84112748#post84112748 , see the current trend and imagine this city in 2020


----------



## GEwinnen

Rusty48 said:


> With the six bidding cities I can see 3 real possible cities getting the games.
> 
> Most likely
> 
> *Rome Italy*- Host city of the 1960 Olympics and Paralympics Games was the red hot favourite to host the 2004 Summer Olympics and was the first time that they bid since they hosted the Olympics Geopolitics in Europe its that area turn next what they are planning on a Youtube Video I seen all of the events in one area in Rome and really compact Bid plan.
> 
> *Tokyo Japan*- Really good plan in the 2016 Olympics Bid if they will use that plan again and use the area which was affected by the 2011 Tōhoku earthquake and tsunami and rebuild that area it will be a big selling point to the IOC, The Economy of Japan is doing well and hosted the 1964 Summer Olympics.
> 
> *Istanbul Turkey * Turkey has a booming economy Istanbul could sell a selling point to the IOC the city and games on two continents and First Olympics in the Muslim World.
> I do have some issues with Istanbul hosting the games I am not anti Turkey Bid I would love for Turkey to host the games.
> 
> Those Issues are Turkey is going for Both World Expo and the Summer Olympics Games I think they will have to decide on one and go for it.
> 
> Transportation issues its very hard to get around Istanbul and they will need to work really hard to transport to get the games.
> 
> Security the War and conflict going on in Turkey neighbours and border Iran as well how is Turkey going to address the Issues to provide a safe Games I know Istanbul is in a safe party of the country but that can change.
> 
> So manly Transport and Security are my major issues with the Turkey Bid.
> 
> *Less likely.*
> 
> *Madrid Spain* - The Economy of Spain is very week got the highest Youth unemployment rate in Europe and even some people was not happy with the cost of hosting the 2011 World Youth Day, Geopolitics in Europe for Summer it won't be there turn until the games go to Central and Eastern Europe had there turn Spain will have more luck with an Winter Olympics Bid for Barcelona because no Winter Olympics been to western Europe before and Barcelona a World Class city next to some world class ski resorts.
> 
> *Doha Qatar* - When they hosted the 2006 Asian Games they did not have enough room even for the Athletes with the 2011 Asian Soccer/Football World Cup final the ticket holders was not allowed to go in after FIFA gave them the 2022 FIFA World Cup I don't even think the IOC will give the games to Qatar after what is FIFA going thought right now, The FIFA World Cup will cost Qatar 70 billion dollars which will bankrupt them they only have 1.7 million people 3 million by 2020 but its not possible for Qatar to host both in 2 years of each other, They got issues with Israel no one is allowed to enter Qatar if they got an Israel stamp on there passport and no one from Israel is allowed to enter Qatar, Qatar is only 1 of 3 countries which never sent an female athlete the the games and Homosexually is forbidden in the country which totally goes against the IOC agenda on promoting Social Equality
> 
> *Baku Azerbaijan* – Baku lacks infrastructure and sporting history and the Azerbaijan country economy is still small and still at War with Armenia.
> 
> I think the city that will host the 2020 Summer Olympics and Paralympics Games will be Rome Italy.


Italy had the 2006 WOG, IMHO it is too early for Italy! Rome and Tokyo (WOG in Japan 1998!) have to stuck back, the 2020 games must go to a country/city, which had never hosted a major sports event before: Istanbul!

I guess the Baku bid is a test for Azer, they have to bid 2-3 times before getting the games!
The spanish bid is ridicolous. Spain should spend the money to reduce the high debt and the unemployment!


----------



## 863552

Rome or Tokyo would be the logical choice.


----------



## Rusty48

Galandar said:


> There is much prejudice and stereotypes about Baku. Please check this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84112748#post84112748 , see the current trend and imagine this city in 2020


Don't get me wrong I love Baku and Azerbaijan it will be great to see the Summer Olympics Caucasus region they are hosting the 2014 Winter Olympics in the region in Sochi Russia. But I am a realistic person I would say 2028 at the earliest let the infrastructure projects fallow in and let the economy grow bigger then Baku will be a world class city by 2028.


----------



## Lord David

Baku should be a world class city in 2020. 

Their bid for 2020 will be dramatically different to that of their 2016 bid. It will offer more on the table now and propose much more to be built by 2020.

Being too soon after Sochi is merely a matter of opinion, but that shouldn't deny them the right to bid and bid well.

Armenia? Although technically still at war and definitely not recognized by each other, next year's Eurovision will determine if Armenians will compete at a prospective Olympics (despite the threats by their own government to strip them of citizenship if they are found to have visited Azerbaijan).

In the end it will end up simply as Armenians allowing to compete much as was the case for Cuba, Iran and North Korea in the 1996 Atlanta Olympics. All 3 nations don't have full diplomatic relations with the US but still competed.

The alternative. An Armenian Boycott. No big loss.


----------



## Galandar

^^ +100. Armenia already took part in different competitions organised in Azerbaijan. Moreover, Armenian national boxing team confirmed their participation at World Boxing Championship 2011 to be held in Baku


----------



## different

Rusty48 said:


> *Doha Qatar* - When they hosted the 2006 Asian Games they did not have enough room even for the Athletes with the 2011 Asian Soccer/Football World Cup final the ticket holders was not allowed to go in after FIFA gave them the 2022 FIFA World Cup I don't even think the IOC will give the games to Qatar after what is FIFA going thought right now, The FIFA World Cup will cost Qatar 70 billion dollars which will bankrupt them they only have 1.7 million people 3 million by 2020 but its not possible for Qatar to host both in 2 years of each other, They got issues with Israel no one is allowed to enter Qatar if they got an Israel stamp on there passport and no one from Israel is allowed to enter Qatar, Qatar is only 1 of 3 countries which never sent an female athlete the the games and Homosexually is forbidden in the country which totally goes against the IOC agenda on promoting Social Equality


Although Qatar really unlikely to get 2020, saying Qatar will get bankrupt because of WC is absurb especially:

Qatar surpassed Luxembourg as the world’s richest nation in 2010 and is set to pull away with wealth that’s almost twice that of the U.S., latest estimates from the International Monetary Fund show.

The CHART OF THE DAY shows Qatar’s gross domestic product per capita at $88,221 in 2010, beating Luxembourg for the top spot, according to IMF data released Sept. 20. The figure may reach $111,963 by 2016, surpassing Luxembourg’s $94,621 and Singapore’s $70,992, the IMF said. U.S. GDP per capita is forecast at $55,622 in five years, from $46,860 in 2010.

“It’s the combination of wealth, growth and a small population,” said Paul Cooper, Dubai-based managing director at Sarasin-Alpen & Partners Ltd., which oversees more than $500 million in the Middle East.

Qatar, the host of the 2022 soccer World Cup, forecasts economic growth of about 16 percent in 2011 and projects a budget surplus of $6.1 billion this fiscal year. The IMF forecasts the Persian Gulf nation will have the world’s fastest- growing economy for a second year in 2011 and estimates the country's population at 1.7 million in 2010. Qatar, which is smaller than Connecticut, has a population of about 848,000, according to the CIA World Factbook.

The country, the world’s largest exporter of liquefied natural gas, has reached its target of 77 million tons of annual production.

To contact the reporters on this story: Zahra Hankir in Dubai at [email protected]; Ilan Kolet in Ottawa at [email protected]


----------



## Jim856796

Say no to future American boycotts of the Olympics.


----------



## makkillottu

Galandar said:


> ^^ +100. Armenia already took part in different competitions organised in Azerbaijan. Moreover, Armenian national boxing team confirmed their participation at World Boxing Championship 2011 to be held in Baku


What about Eurovision 2012 there?


----------



## walangpangalan

I hope Manila or other cities in the Philippines get to have a chance to bid.
Well maybe not in 2020 but in 2024 :cheers:


----------



## Lord David

The deadline for Olympic bids for the 2020 Summer Olympics is over. Deadline was 1st of September.

Manila might not be ready for a 2024 bid either, even with that 50,000 arena being built, SM Arena and new athletics/football stadium.

A proper major Olympic sized stadium should be built well before any bid, even if it might be the only venue needed to be built. Hosting another Asian Games will help determine if Manila is ready for an Olympics. So 2028 and beyond might be their best shot.


----------



## Galandar

makkillottu said:


> What about Eurovision 2012 there?


Azerbaijan is ready to provide security for Armenian delegation at ESC 2012. Now it is up to Armenia to decide whether to participate or not.


----------



## Lord David

^^ So, Azerbaijan has no formal relations with Armenia because the Armenian side refuses to acknowledge Azerbaijan's existence over border disputes?


----------



## Galandar

Lord David said:


> ^^ So, Azerbaijan has no formal relations with Armenia because the Armenian side refuses to acknowledge Azerbaijan's existence over border disputes?


Due to the etic reasons I do not want to go on with further political discussions in this thread. I would just clarify that Azerbaijan and Armenia have no diplomatic and economic relations. From Azerbaijani perspective the reason is the ongoing occupation of Nagorno Karabakh and 7 adjacent regions of Azerbaijan by Armenia.


----------



## Lord David

Ah ok. So it's nothing personal. So I was technically correct.

Simply put: Azerbaijan might be willing to acknowledge Armenia if Armenia is willing to acknowledge Azerbaijan, which it currently does not on the grounds of border disputes.


----------



## Rusty48

Just look at the Baku future developments thread man I was wrong about saying lack of infrastructure they are building like mad. I think Baku should have a shot getting the games most likely places now. 

1 Rome Italy
2 Tokyo Japan
3 Baku Azerbaijan (I would suggest the Baku Team to make a selling point the 1st Summer Olympics Games in the Caucasus region and at Caspian Sea linking both Europe and Asia together and the 1st Olympics Games in the Muslim World? 
I would put Baku before Istanbul Turkey
4 Madrid Spain,
5 Istanbul Turkey
6 Doha Qatar

Istanbul Turkey is more Black Sea and Sochi Russia is hosting the 1st Olympics at the Black Sea. 

The 2022 FIFA World Cup will bankrupted Qatar it will cost them $220 billion to host the event and they only got $194 billion by the IMF and the IMF by 2016 forecast them to have only $243 billion so it will bankrupt them. If you don't believe me about $220 billion then look at this 
http://canada-goose-sale.info/qatar’s-220-billion-world-cup-price-tag-includes-rail-solar.html


----------



## Lord David

Baku wasn't ready for 2016 in their bid during 2007/2008/2009. But they are ever growing in projects and developments.

They should propose as a minimum for their 2020 bid in 2012/2013:

At least double the hotel numbers (existing) than what was available for 2009.
Far more proposed hotels than what was offered for 2016.
New airport terminal under construction.
New transport projects underway.

The main stadium seating 64,000, under construction.
Part 1 of the Expo Center (possible expansions) already being completed last year.
The Baku Crystal Hall (largest indoor venue, possible use for Weightlifting, fencing, but most likely boxing) already complete for the 2012 Eurovision.
Their existing 2 Arenas.
Their existing main football stadium in an upgraded state.
Several existing football stadiums.
And of course proposals for the Olympics.


----------



## Rusty48

walangpangalan said:


> I hope Manila or other cities in the Philippines get to have a chance to bid.
> Well maybe not in 2020 but in 2024 :cheers:


The Philippines hosting the Olympics I think I will have to agree with Lord David and host the Asian Games 1st and really improve on the infrastructure that they have been there last year and it was not very good it will be another 30 years until they will get the games 2040s is the time.

If any where the Olympics Games will be held in South East Asia then it will be in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia but they are not even going for the Asian Games because they say they are not ready and Bangkok Thailand the Thailand Economy is booming the political situation in Thailand is improving they are working mad on there infrastructure and if Thailand get the 2020 World Expo then it will give Thailand infrastructure projects a boost.

Bangkok Thailand hosted 4 Asian Games and the 2007 World University Summer Games and the country hosted six South East Asian Games and is hosting the 2014 Asian Beach Games which is a very good resume for an Olympics Bid.


----------



## RobH

Sadly, whilst Baku may be developing infrastructure that's not all that counts...

_*The Baku 2020 bid for the Olympic and Paralympic Games has suffered an early setback after a series of technical problems delayed the start of the International Boxing Association (AIBA) 2011 World Boxing Championships here, drawing huge criticism from officials at the world governing body for boxing.*

Baku is hoping that staging a successful 2011 World Championships will show the International Olympic Committee (IOC) that the Azerbaijani capital is capable of hosting world-class sporting competition that would act as a solid platform for their 2020 bid announced last month.

However, the first day of competition at the Heydar Aliyev Sports and Exhibition Complex got off to the worst possible start as a string of problems involving the technical equipment and the logistics caused the opening bouts to be delayed by nearly an hour, infuriating the boxers who did not know whether to compete their warm-up or not.

"We are so angry with the Local Organising Committee," a senior AIBA official told insidethegames.

"In terms of organisation, this is one of the worst AIBA events in history and we are having to manage everything on our own because of their incompetence.

"The technical problems are one thing but we were also told that there was no ambulance in place and we said that if there is no ambulance, the competition will not go ahead.

"It is embarrassing for them, especially considering that they have just put forward a bid for the Olympics."_

Link


----------



## Galandar

^^ Strange. The opening ceremony was kinda fine and no other media representatives were complaining about that.


----------



## 863552

There is like no one there?


----------



## Lord David

What are you talking about? Granted it's not a full house, but I can see people there.


----------



## Boriska

Don't go in Qatar please !


----------



## Rusty48

How do you add pictures? I am new 

Rome Italy I am picking to Win the 2018 Winter Olympics Games are going to Pyeongchang South Korea so which leaves 2020 to go to Europe. Spain having problems with there economy and lots of people are lousing Jobs and got the worst Youth unemployment rate in Europe and people are going against the Games Bid in Spain while in Rome they have 97% support.


----------



## TRAM_space

Today the olympic aspiration for Madrid 2020 has a bit of public support because of the economic crisis and because we are quite disappointed with the IOC. The applicant has just begun, certainly as we move through the election process will increase public support, and the Spanish understand that this event is an investment that could help to finish their crisis.

Our application does not require a great economical effort, unlike other cities, basical infrastructure are made, such as airport expansion, the expansion of subway lines, the reformation of railway stations, new highways .. . The stadiums are also nearly complete, lacking to build temporary venues and the Olympic Stadium. This will be the new stadium of Football Club Atletico de Madrid, although not hosting the games. But we don't use places used 50 years ago, all of them are new or undergo a great renovation as the Santiago Bernabeu Football Stadium.
The Olympic village is not built yet, but Spain has an area of ​​a very strong construction that currently has no job, so in case we are given the Olympics, there will be no problem to build it.


Sorry for my English


----------



## guy4versa4

this is logo for what/


----------



## Xtreminal

RobH said:


> *This won't help the underdog's chances and if proven true - especially if ministerial involvement is proven - will kill them off completely:*
> _
> BBC Newsnight has uncovered evidence of secret payments of millions of dollars from Azerbaijan to international boxing organisation World Series Boxing (WSB).
> 
> Whistleblowers say that WSB's chief claimed the money was in return for a guarantee that Azerbaijani fighters would win two boxing gold medals at the London 2012 Olympics._
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-15020658


It hasn't proved anything to me, though. It was an 'unnamed source' making the allegations of the 'guarantee of two gold medals'. If it's true why is the source 'unnamed'.

It would be virtually impossible to guarantee a boxer's route to secure Olympic gold, let alone two. 

The bad timing of the Newsnight programme before the start of the World Championships reminds me of last year when England's bid to host the 2018 World Cup was dashed partly because of the BBC Panorama investigation into FIFA corruption.


----------



## emrearas

Lord David said:


> ^^ That has little to do with it. The main reason NYC lost 2012 was not because the Winter Olympics would have been held in the same continent just 2 years prior, it was mostly due to their preferred main stadium plan at Queens, being fallen out and they sloppy backup plan ending up at Manhattan itself.
> 
> That's what made the NYC plan fail, since the Olympic Village would have still been at Queens, but the main stadium would end up in Manhattan, requiring athletes to take ferry trips to and from the main stadium and Olympic Village.



in that case tokyo has a little chance, also we all know italys and spains economical situation. people of rome burn the streets a day ago... 

that left istanbul and doha & baku.

baku i dont give dem a chance for 2020

Istanbul has the best chance seems as. and as a suprise Doha can make it even no body wants


----------



## adeaide




----------



## Jim856796

A group of Israel's Knesset members have launched an international campaign to prevent Istanbul from bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics. This can be seen as a threat to the Istanbul 2020 Olympic bid because I, personally, an backing Istanbul's bid. Why have they launched that campaign, anyway?


----------



## T74

Jim856796 said:


> A group of Israel's Knesset members have launched an international campaign to prevent Istanbul from bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics. This can be seen as a threat to the Istanbul 2020 Olympic bid because I, personally, an backing Istanbul's bid. Why have they launched that campaign, anyway?


They probably think Turkey value their bidso much that in order to get Israel back in support, they will back down on their recent opposition to Israel in several major issues.

Can't see this working though. If anything it may help the Turkish bid gain greater support in the Islamic nations (over Qatar).


----------



## zapor1

I for some reason really want Istanbul to get the games. It deserves it and will finally put Istanbul on the world map.


----------



## guy4versa4

yeah..istanbul need to win this bids..i support istanbul2020!


----------



## Belgrader

RobH said:


> Can you tell me what's changed? Sure Madrid put up two very technically sound bids. But they lost both. They'll put up another for 2020 I'm sure, but why won't history repeat itself?


Several things have changed. First London is not competing, because despite their bid Madrid lost to London simply because of the UK influence, you have to admit that, you have very low chances to compete and win against London and UK, even Paris lost the battle. In 2016 Madrid lost because it would be very unfair to have 2012 and 2016 in Europe. Now we can see that 2020 Games will go to Europe or Asia, because it's their turn. I don't want to underestimate other candidates but I believe that Madrid is the best choice and they deserve that. 
Spain has huge portfolio, much bigger than any other competing country. Spain is a FIFA World champion, UEFA Euro 2008 champion, they are European basketball champions (2 times in a row), they were World champions in 2006 in Basketball, Spain is a tennis superpower (they won Davis cup 4 times in last 10 years, and they play in the finals this year), they have champions in motorsports, Spain is a superpower in cycling, they have a good team in water polo, in athletics they are not bad...
Really Spain currently is the most succesful nation in Europe in sports.
It would be a true shame if Madrid loses this time too, that would just confirm that in IOC they care only about money and thier own interests.


----------



## Belgrader

I hope that 2020 will be finally held in Madrid. I think it is almost certain, because they already had probably the best bids in 2012 and in 2016, and Madrid never hosted Games despite being of of the major cities in the World. Also, when you look at other candidates it is clear that Madrid is the best choice.


----------



## RobH

> I think it is almost certain, because they already had probably the best bids in 2012 and in 2016, and Madrid never hosted Games despite being of of the major cities in the World


Can you tell me what's changed? Sure Madrid put up two very technically sound bids. But they lost both. They'll put up another for 2020 I'm sure, but why won't history repeat itself?


----------



## potiz81

Belgrader said:


> when you look at other candidates it is clear that Madrid is the best choice.


Have you seen every single bid book in detail and saying so? 



Belgrader said:


> and Madrid never hosted Games


Not a big deal. Spanish people lived already their olympic dream in Barcelona, not so many Games ago.



Belgrader said:


> It would be a true shame if Madrid loses this time too, that would just confirm that in IOC they care only about money and thier own interests.


I don't see why Spain must organize again the Games for the second time in 30 years, when there are other options available and other countries without any previous olympic organization, which deserve the Games as well as Madrid. It would be a "true shame" if the Games go to Buenos Aires in 2020, for example, but not even close to "shame" if they go to Rome, Tokyo or, even better, to Istanbul.

But after all, don't forget that the best bid is maybe the most decisive factor, after the factor of the rotation. Remember how strong was Sydney's 2000 bid, Athens' 2004 -which won over Rome- and also how strong was Beijing. Obviously we cannot have Games in 2020 again in South America for sure, so may the best bid win. And even if Madrid is as good as the other bids, the Barcelona 92 is a minor, regarding tha fact that other countries never hosted the event in a lifetime.


----------



## Knitemplar

Belgrader said:


> I hope that 2020 will be finally held in Madrid. I think it is almost certain, because they already had probably the best bids in 2012 and in 2016, and Madrid never hosted Games despite being of of the major cities in the World. Also, when you look at other candidates it is clear that Madrid is the best choice.


Old man Samaranch is NO LONGER there. He was responsible for their 2nd place finish. The old members would no longer be beholden to someone who's no longer there + they already voted with him the last 2x. Time for them to give other cities a chance.


----------



## swifty78

As long as Doha don't win then it does not really bother me who gets it


----------



## TRAM_space

potiz81 said:


> Have you seen every single bid book in detail and saying so?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big deal. Spanish people lived already their olympic dream in Barcelona, not so many Games ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why Spain must organize again the Games for the second time in 30 years, when there are other options available and other countries without any previous olympic organization, which deserve the Games as well as Madrid. It would be a "true shame" if the Games go to Buenos Aires in 2020, for example, but not even close to "shame" if they go to Rome, Tokyo or, even better, to Istanbul.
> 
> But after all, don't forget that the best bid is maybe the most decisive factor, after the factor of the rotation. Remember how strong was Sydney's 2000 bid, Athens' 2004 -which won over Rome- and also how strong was Beijing. Obviously we cannot have Games in 2020 again in South America for sure, so may the best bid win. And even if Madrid is as good as the other bids, the Barcelona 92 is a minor, regarding tha fact that other countries never hosted the event in a lifetime.


I do not understand is why they have to organize the games have cities that hosted the 1969 and 1964 editions. Or why so many people want to get the Olympic Games to Istanbul.
If a city wants the games will struggle to compete with the other doing a good candidate, if you have not the same as above now understand why it deserves the Olympics of 2020 and not the 2012, 2008, 2004 or 2000 .
This city has presented 4 times in any of the editions has been the second ballot, twice failed to make the first cut, nor has good grades. That influence will not build an Olympic Park as they had the cities of the past editions, or have a good transportation and good security.
An athlete does not win an Olympic medal for being cute, having charisma or being of a particular place. With the candidates must pass the same, your choice should be fair and based on objective criteria of quality.

Pardon my English.


----------



## Knitemplar

TRAM_space said:


> I do not understand is why they have to organize the games have cities that hosted the 1969 and 1964 editions. Or why so many people want to get the Olympic Games to Istanbul.
> If a city wants the games will struggle to compete with the other doing a good candidate, if you have not the same as above now understand why it deserves the Olympics of 2020 and not the 2012, 2008, 2004 or 2000 .
> This city has presented 4 times in any of the editions has been the second ballot, twice failed to make the first cut, nor has good grades. That influence will not build an Olympic Park as they had the cities of the past editions, or have a good transportation and good security.
> An athlete does not win an Olympic medal for being cute, having charisma or being of a particular place. With the candidates must pass the same, your choice should be fair and based on objective criteria of quality.
> 
> Pardon my English.


*Each race has a different set of dynamics.* And the geo-political factor dominates. 

Also, remember that the city of Detroit *bid 6x consecutively* in the late 50s up to the 1972 Olympics, all the while that the IOC president was an American, Avery Brundage, and *it still did NOT get the Olympics.* So other cities bidding 3x, 4x shouldn't complain.


----------



## TRAM_space

I do not care that this 2 or 20, consecutive or nonconsecutive. What matters to me is that in the other 4 times did not raise any interest and is now the favorite, and everyone says "Istanbul deserves the games" when it had not submitted his offer.

It could be very painful to the choice of the Olympic venue was transformed into a Eurovision Song Contest.
If that is going to turn into that, that the IOC warns the other candidates to not lose time, money and dreams.


----------



## emrearas

TRAM_space said:


> I do not care that this 2 or 20, consecutive or nonconsecutive. What matters to me is that in the other 4 times did not raise any interest and is now the favorite, and everyone says "Istanbul deserves the games" when it had not submitted his offer.


Cause Turkey is becoming a regional power and a key country between many things. economical situation is better thn any other Eu country or OECD one. Turkey ,Investing on Istanbul trade mark for years and to the city about 200 billion USD in 15 years.

About Istanbul offers everything that others show 1 by one. Imperial city for 3 empires, world ruled from here for a 1500 years.,its roman, its byzantium,ottoman, christian jew and muslim. the very east of the west and the west of the east, biggest and largest market in the race, rising sporting country, one of the oldest members of IOC, cultural and historical icon in the world....etc...

and the timing is so right for Istanbul.


----------



## TRAM_space

^^If the country has developed so well, is so important and has invested so much money why have not set an Olympic Park within the city limits? Why are so dispersed sporting venues and the stadium is so far? Why not the subway is planned to reach the Olympic stadium without having to make two transfers to get downtown?

Lots of history, many economies, but what matters are the facilities, and that's not noted Istanbul


----------



## potiz81

emrearas said:


> and the timing is so right for Istanbul.


I think you are right. Either 2020 or 2024 would be both perfect for a games in Istanbul. As far as I know, the Greek goverment already gave its clear support to Istanbul΄s bid.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

adeaide said:


>


THAT'S the official logo for the Istanbul bid?


----------



## Boriska

It doesn't matter. In 2024, it's PARIS !!!! :banana:


----------



## elpolaco

What did you say about Warsaw 2020 ? Yeah I know now this is only my dream but i hope that Poland soon will have chance to host olympics. I think we must give a chance to new countries that never host olympic games in history...


----------



## Archbishop

Boriska said:


> It doesn't matter. In 2024, it's PARIS !!!! :banana:


If Madrid wins I would highly doubt that.


----------



## Jim856796

If I weren't pushing Paris for the 2024 Olympics, I would be pushing Madrid, also.


----------



## isaidso

Istanbul please!


----------



## 863552

Rome.


----------



## Lord David

elpolaco said:


> What did you say about Warsaw 2020 ? Yeah I know now this is only my dream but i hope that Poland soon will have chance to host olympics. I think we must give a chance to new countries that never host olympic games in history...


Sure, we'll give a chance for Warsaw. If it actually shows any interest and bids for an Olympics! But for now, it's either new frontier or capable hands.


----------



## Ervin2

The choices are pretty boring this time around.

Although I know almost nothing about Azerbaijan, my vote goes to Baku. All the other choices are typical and boring, Azerbaijan on the other hand is in a region that is rarely discussed in the news. I would love to see that part of the world be in the spotlight for a while.


----------



## www.sercan.de

blacktrojan3921 said:


> THAT'S the official logo for the Istanbul bid?


its a fan amde logo


----------



## isaidso

www.sercan.de said:


> its a fan amde logo


I like it, but what's a 'fan amde'?


----------



## Messi

fan made. I don't know how a mosque is relevant as a symbol for olympics. Christian countries don't use churches either, do they?


----------



## potiz81

If Lisa Simpson can be a symbol for the Olympics, then a mosque can be also relevant ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## emrearas

TRAM_space said:


> ^^If the country has developed so well, is so important and has invested so much money why have not set an Olympic Park within the city limits? Why are so dispersed sporting venues and the stadium is so far? Why not the subway is planned to reach the Olympic stadium without having to make two transfers to get downtown?
> 
> Lots of history, many economies, but what matters are the facilities, and that's not noted Istanbul


lol it was outside of the city when its first build build. but now its becoming a nother center of istanbul.. tnx to agaoglu and other residential projects :S


----------



## Galandar

*Baku 2020 Appoints Three Top Agencies* :carrot:epper::carrot:

_In its campaign to host the 2020 Summer Olympic Games, Baku's bid committee has appointed three leading international agencies - pmplegacy, Burson-Marsteller and Adore Creative._

pmplegacy, part of the Chime Sports Marketing division of Chime Communications PLC, will lead strategic and technical advisors to the bid, responsible for brand positioning, narrative and messaging; the development of the Applicant and Candidature Files, and assisting the Baku 2020 bid committee with its interaction and presentations to the Olympic movement.

Burson-Marsteller, a leading public relations and communications firm with a worldwide network of offices in 96 countries across six continents, will provide strategic communications counsel, as well as media relations and PR services to the bid team.

Adore Creative, the agency involved in the 2014 Winter Games and the 2018 World Cup campaigns for Russia, will be responsible for producing the bid films, new media and advertising campaign.

Yaqub Eyyubov, the Deputy Prime Minister who heads Baku 2020 said, "we are delighted to have secured the services of such high quality agencies. These three agencies are the leaders in their respective fields. We know that they will do an excellent job for us as we set out our credentials to be selected as a 2020 Candidate City in May 2012".

Azad Rahimov, Minister of Youth and Sport, said, "we are very focussed, following our 2016 Applicant City campaign, to demonstrate to the IOC that Baku really does have what it takes to host the 2020 Games. Our economy is amongst the fastest growing in the world thanks to our natural reserves and our position as a transportation hub; we have extensive modern sports venues throughout the city and we will demonstrate to the IOC a genuine sporting legacy for our country, the region, and the whole Olympic Family".

_November 4, 2011
GamesBids.com_


----------



## Jim856796

About Madrid 2020: Atletico Madrid are planning to occupy the La Peineta Olympic Stadium. Work has started on the stadium's expansion by demolishing the lower tier for a new one. The problem: It could become a football-only stadium, and if it is redeveloped as a football-only stadium, especially as a rectangular one, there is a potential for derailment of any future Olympic bids by Madrid.


----------



## sweet-d

I doubt the 2020 Olympics will go to a european city so soon it'll be in Africa or Asia (unless a Canadian city wants to bid).


----------



## Lord David

^^ Huh? But there's like 2 (or 4 if you count Baku and Istanbul) European Cities bidding, vs Doha and Tokyo.

It's HIGHLY likely it will go to a European city soon, even with the mounting debt.


----------



## Ilgar

Azerbaijan, Baku disserves Olympics as first post soviet republic except Russia.


----------



## Knitemplar

Check out this book on Olympic ceremonies: www.secretolympiceremony.com 

It's a great book!!


----------



## TRAM_space

Jim856796 said:


> About Madrid 2020: Atletico Madrid are planning to occupy the La Peineta Olympic Stadium. Work has started on the stadium's expansion by demolishing the lower tier for a new one. The problem: It could become a football-only stadium, and if it is redeveloped as a football-only stadium, especially as a rectangular one, there is a potential for derailment of any future Olympic bids by Madrid.


Not because the stadium is planned for later transformation into Olympic stadium as Valencia CF Stadium.


----------



## insider2010

The IOC will select Candidate Cities on May 23, 2012 before London 2012
choose another European city to host Olympics games 2020 is hard thing

it is only between (Tokyo & Doha) but Tokyo is more close to win it unless they choose Doha for the strong financial position and to be synchronization with World Cup 2022 in Qatar.


----------



## Lord David

^^ The IOC would be wise not to choose Doha, on account of the FIFA 2022 WC win scandal (of sorts), the IOC wouldn't want to be seen as money greedy folks (again), especially since that Salt Lake City 2002 bid scandal. 

Therefore, the IOC may let Doha through, but it won't win for sure.


----------



## swifty78

Anyone but Doha!!!


----------



## Mudhen419

what happened to toronto?


----------



## Lord David

^^ What do you mean what happened? They never bid from the start, the only musings from them for a 2020 bid was a last minute one when they saw the favourable playing field, which never eventuated.


----------



## guy4versa

*tokyo 2020 official bid logo*








A symbol of Japanese cherry blossoms.
Bid logo of activity in 2020,
Peace as a sign of friendship, a sense of gratitude,
Has been designed this floral motifs that have been sent all over the world.

Olympic colors of red, blue, yellow, green, and instead black 
Color the "Tokyo Edo purple" is used.
、 Single increments petals, becomes one big circle to connect the world,
Lease and has created a cherry.

Eternal happiness in the lease represents a "Back Again" may mean.
Olympic and Paralympic Games held in Japan since 1964,
Courage and energy to get back to this country through sports, it
Rice was a burning desire.

。 In Japan, once again, the festival of peace.
The new bid logo, to realize the dream of 2020 Be With You connect to people around the world.​


----------



## Knitemplar

guy4versa said:


> *tokyo 2020 official bid logo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A symbol of Japanese cherry blossoms.
> Bid logo of activity in 2020,
> Peace as a sign of friendship, a sense of gratitude,
> Has been designed this floral motifs that have been sent all over the world.
> 
> Olympic colors of red, blue, yellow, green, and instead black
> Color the "Tokyo Edo purple" is used.
> 、 Single increments petals, becomes one big circle to connect the world,
> Lease and has created a cherry.
> 
> Eternal happiness in the lease represents a "Back Again" may mean.
> Olympic and Paralympic Games held in Japan since 1964,
> Courage and energy to get back to this country through sports, it
> Rice was a burning desire.
> 
> 。 In Japan, once again, the festival of peace.
> The new bid logo, to realize the dream of 2020 Be With You connect to people around the world.​


Beautiful logo but cut the explanation crap. It's terrible English. How can they release it with such an 'awful' explanation?


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Time for an Middle Eastern Country. And what better city than the one the unites Europe with Asia, Istanbul.


----------



## guy4versa

Knitemplar said:


> Beautiful logo but cut the explanation crap. It's terrible English. How can they release it with such an 'awful' explanation?


the explanation is in japanese...this is google translate from gamesbids


----------



## Knitemplar

guy4versa said:


> the explanation is in japanese...this is google translate from gamesbids


OK. But don't even put it because it only devalues the logo.


----------



## T74

Still the best of either Istanbul or Tokyo for me.

Given their debt issues Marid and Rome should be focusing on their problems at home first


----------



## Knitemplar

T74 said:


> Still the best of either Istanbul or Tokyo for me.
> 
> Given their debt issues Marid and Rome should be focusing on their problems at home first


Except Madrid/Spain has 85% of its stadia in place or planned already. So just the administration costs will be incurred. That usually pays for itself and/or can be easily recovered with broadcast sales and tickets. Plus, an economic activity like this would help jumpstart at least the Madrid economy.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Yet Madrid will still need to build the Aquatics Center (or maybe just the main pool), Velodrome and do a say, 70% expansion of their main stadium. Big projects they are.


----------



## DÁMASO

The Olympic stadium, I believe, that does not cost anything to the city, but a construction company do in exchange for building land. Therefore, the cost of Madrid's bid is acceptable


----------



## T74

Knitemplar said:


> Except Madrid/Spain has 85% of its stadia in place or planned already. So just the administration costs will be incurred. That usually pays for itself and/or can be easily recovered with broadcast sales and tickets. Plus, an economic activity like this would help jumpstart at least the Madrid economy.


When the credit card is maxed, and you have to borrow money from your mates just to keep the power on, you don't use the money they loan you to throw a keg party.

In coming months it's highly likely Spain and Italy will be getting help from theimf and ecb, now ain't the time to host a beer bash


----------



## emrearas

T74 said:


> When the credit card is maxed, and you have to borrow money from your mates just to keep the power on, you don't use the money they loan you to throw a keg party.
> 
> In coming months it's highly likely Spain and Italy will be getting help from theimf and ecb, now ain't the time to host a beer bash


if like athens 2004 , germany and france gonna fund the games budget, they will use thiis against dem and have an advantage for future paris munich r berlin games...


----------



## Knitemplar

T74 said:


> In coming months it's highly likely Spain and Italy will be getting help from theimf and ecb, now ain't the time to host a beer bash


Why, if Greece, smaller country that it is, threw a $9 billion party, why should Italy and/or Spain be denied their own party? Equal opportunity bankruptcy I say!!


----------



## TRAM_space

Lord David said:


> ^^ Yet Madrid will still need to build the Aquatics Center (or maybe just the main pool), Velodrome and do a say, 70% expansion of their main stadium. Big projects they are.


The aquatic center is half built and the velodrome will be built with prefabricated elements, if the project is the same as in 2016.

Although we are in crisis, Madrid would have no problem to hold the games even arrive in time for the Olympics in 2016. But 2020 is still long, and qudan two years for the election of the city, anything can happen.

And even if we are really in crisis, human development in Spain and Italy is still higher than that of countries such as Brazil, Turkey and other BRICS.


----------



## T74

Knitemplar said:


> Why, if Greece, smaller country that it is, threw a $9 billion party, why should Italy and/or Spain be denied their own party? Equal opportunity bankruptcy I say!!


And we saw how well that games went. Poorly managed, cost a mint, barely ready, and almost universally panned. But yeah, let's use that as a template of what future games can aspire to


----------



## RobH

T74 said:


> And we saw how well that games went. Poorly managed, cost a mint, barely ready, and almost universally panned. But yeah, let's use that as a template of what future games can aspire to


Yeah, except Madrid's template will be pretty much the opposite. They've very little to build and therefore everything to gain with little to lose, not like Greece's Games in that sense at all.


----------



## T74

RobH said:


> Yeah, except Madrid's template will be pretty much the opposite. They've very little to build and therefore everything to gain with little to lose, not like Greece's Games in that sense at all.


Still a lotta money to fork out though.

Right now these govts are looking at massive budget cuts across the board.

Surely keeping nurses and teachers in a job is more important right now than hosting an event someone else can more ably afford to pay?

More importantly though, both countries are asking for massive bail outs from the rest of the world. If they are that desperate for help, they should be too far gone to host an Olympics right now.

If instanbul is ready, they should get it, otherwise Tokyo.


----------



## Galandar

Experts To Help Baku 2020 Bid


----------



## RobH

Given that the plans for La Peineta are being revealed today, are we likely to find out more about Madrid 2020's stadium plan?


----------



## Carcará

Today much will climate or environment and calls for new trials, cultures and traditions. And this is more like Istanbul and Tokyo undeniably, especially after the Rio

And I think today only win if an application offering at least $ 10 billion in its budget even more in times of crisis ...

But every one believes in something if you want to believe ..


----------



## emrearas

Carcará said:


> Today much will climate or environment and calls for new trials, cultures and traditions. And this is more like Istanbul and Tokyo undeniably, especially after the Rio
> 
> And I think today only win if an application offering at least $ 10 billion in its budget even more in times of crisis ...
> 
> But every one believes in something if you want to believe ..


İstanbul will expense about 28 B. USD for 2020 games as the prime minister said. not including annual and general infrastuctural investments like metro 3 rd airport and 3 rd continental bridge..


----------



## Galandar

*Azerbaijan presents logo of Olympic Games ‘Baku 2020’ and for Olympiad gives climate forecast for term until 2020* :banana2:

_Today, Baku has hosted a briefing devoted to the official presentation of the Olympic Games logo - Baku 2020._

Kenul Nurullayeva, executive director of the Organizing Committee of Baku 2020 Olympic Games, informs that tomorrow Baku is going to become the second city after Tokyo, which also filed an bid for the Olympic Games, that presented the logo of the Summer Olympic Games in 2020.

"Currently, the Baku 2020 Organizing Committee informs that it is preparing the bid book of Azerbaijan as a candidate country to host the Olympics in 2020. This is a first stage of obtaining the status of the host country of the Olympic Games. This 97-page book to be published in 80 copies will provide full information on Azerbaijan and cover all areas of country’s activities. Until 15 February, the book should be presented to the International Olympic Committee, and the latter will consider for two months the bid books of the candidate countries to host the Olympics in 2020 and announce the countries to pass the second stage of the competition," she emphasized.

Nurullayeva said that the bid book is the best tool for promoting the country internationally and provide information about the economic situation, geographical location, etc.

"We have significant advantages in comparison with other countries. In particular, our economic situation of the city of Baku, climatic conditions and the proposed terms of the Olympics allows us to talk about the big chance for getting the right for hosting the Olympic Games in 2020 in Baku. In the bid book we give a forecast on all indicators, including the climate ones for the period until 2020," Nurullayeva said.

Bids to host the Olympics in 2020, along with Baku have been filed by Doha, Madrid, Istanbul, Tokyo, and Rome. Baku had tried unsuccessfully to get the Olympics in 2016.

_20.12.2011 
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## Galandar

*Hollywood director shoots a film about Azerbaijan in support of a bid for Olympics 2020* :banana:epper::banana:

_A Hollywood director has been drawn for shooting a propaganda film about Azerbaijan in support of the application for the Olympic Games in 2020._

Kenul Nurullayeva, executive director of the Organizing Committee of Olympic Games 2020, says that the work is carried out within the preparation for Olympic Games in Baku in 2020.

"We have attracted both local and foreign experts to the process of preparation for the Olympic Games and propaganda for Baku. To shoot promotional videos and mini movies about Baku and Azerbaijan, we have drawn American director Rubert Veynfrayt from Hollywood. To date, shooting has been taken place in the sights of Baku and the regions of Azerbaijan," she noted.

According to Nurullayeva, the Organizing Committee has in view issues of propaganda of Azerbaijan and prepares meetings in this direction.

"This is the second time of our candidature submission to host the Olympics, and we believe that this time we have much more chances to win, as we have presented an improved model of the Olympic Games, based on past experience," she said.

_20.12.2011
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## guy4versa

where the logo?


----------



## Galandar

*Baku 2020 unveiled its logo* :cheers2:










_Slogan: Together We Can_

The Baku 2020 Bid logo is inspired by the world-famous Azerbaijani carpets.

In particular, the Bid logo’s design is inspired by how, in these spectacular and valuable works of art, each brightly coloured individual thread is woven together with others to create something amazing, delightful, surprising and beautiful.

The logo is not only a colourful representation of a carpet, the weave itself also subtly spells out Baku’s ‘dream date’ of 2020.

Finally, the Baku 2020 logo is a visual articulation of the central proposition of our Bid: bringing things together to create something much greater and more marvellous than simply the sum of their individual parts.

The Baku 2020 Bid is not just concerned about what the Olympic Movement can do for Baku and Azerbaijan; it also cares deeply about what Baku and Azerbaijan can in turn do for the Olympic Movement.

We believe there is a close synergy between us: that Baku can offer enormous benefits back to the Olympic Movement if it is granted the honour of hosting the Games in 2020.

This concept of ‘coming together’ is at the very heart of Azeri history and culture. The logo is therefore full of local meaning and provenance. It is not mere decoration, it is a graphical articulation of the Bid’s slogan – “Together we can”. 

Each individual colourful thread contributes to making the whole weave stronger and more beautiful. Likewise, we believe that, with the Olympic Movement,

together we can develop, inspire and empower millions of young sportsmen and women;
together we can accelerate the development of team sports in Azerbaijan, as well as introduce new sports into the country, so benefitting young and old, men and women;
together we can spread the values of Olympism to a region of the world that will benefit enormously from these values, putting sport and its importance at the forefront of our society;
together we can nourish new dreams, new friendships and new understandings between competitors, spectators and people that will extend far beyond Azerbaijan and the Olympic Games themselves;
together we can host a fabulous Olympic and Paralympic Games.

_Source:_ http://www.baku2020.com


----------



## guy4versa

design nice..color?hurmmmm..not nice


----------



## dande

Looks like something Microsoft would come up with.


----------



## fidalgo

I like it


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Well from the Poll it would seem most people don't really think Doha deserves the Olympics, yet it would probably win (all they need to do is flash the cash) just like the 2022 Fifa World Cup. Don't get me wrong I think they'll be able to put on a great show but as with the World Cup there are more deserving applicants.


----------



## guy4versa

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Well from the Poll it would seem most people don't really think Doha deserves the Olympics, yet it would probably win (all they need to do is flash the cash) just like the 2022 Fifa World Cup. Don't get me wrong I think they'll be able to put on a great show but as with the World Cup there are more deserving applicants.


same with asian games 2006... the selection of Doha was ridiculous and that the selection of Doha was influenced by Qatar's economic wealth,they play dirty


----------



## DÁMASO

Galandar said:


> *Baku 2020 unveiled its logo* :cheers2:


i don´t like...hno:


----------



## KiwiRob

Galandar said:


> *Baku 2020 unveiled its logo* :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Slogan: Together We Can_
> 
> The Baku 2020 Bid logo is inspired by the world-famous Azerbaijani carpets.
> 
> _Source:_ http://www.baku2020.com


World famous what, now I've heard of Turkish & Persian carpets but never Azerbaijani. Looks like a version of the old Windows logo.


----------



## Galandar

KiwiRob said:


> World famous what, now I've heard of Turkish & Persian carpets but never Azerbaijani. Looks like a version of the old Windows logo.


It is never late to learn new things http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijani_rug


----------



## Lord David

KiwiRob said:


> World famous what, now I've heard of Turkish & Persian carpets but never Azerbaijani.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijan_State_Carpet_Museum

Baku is building a new carpet museum









May not be world famous, but Azerbaijan apparently is a reasonably large carpet producer and steeped in history.


----------



## Annaezett

Im going for Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Lord David

Annaezett said:


> Im going for Kuala Lumpur.


Aherm, they're not even bidding for 2020 and the deadline ended in September.


----------



## Knitemplar

Galandar said:


> *Hollywood director shoots a film about Azerbaijan in support of a bid for Olympics 2020* :banana:epper::banana:
> 
> _A Hollywood director has been drawn for shooting a propaganda film about Azerbaijan in support of the application for the Olympic Games in 2020._
> 
> Kenul Nurullayeva, executive director of the Organizing Committee of Olympic Games 2020, says that the work is carried out within the preparation for Olympic Games in Baku in 2020.
> 
> "We have attracted both local and foreign experts to the process of preparation for the Olympic Games and propaganda for Baku. To shoot promotional videos and mini movies about Baku and Azerbaijan, we have drawn American director Rubert Veynfrayt from Hollywood. To date, shooting has been taken place in the sights of Baku and the regions of Azerbaijan," she noted.
> 
> According to Nurullayeva, the Organizing Committee has in view issues of propaganda of Azerbaijan and prepares meetings in this direction.
> 
> "This is the second time of our candidature submission to host the Olympics, and we believe that this time we have much more chances to win, as we have presented an improved model of the Olympic Games, based on past experience," she said.
> 
> _20.12.2011
> Fineko/abc.az_


*NEVER heard of any of these "Hollywood" names.* Must be wannabees.


----------



## love-qatar

guy4versa said:


>


well i dont think thats the all logos

i never saw the logo of Doha app before, from where did you get the logos?

Doha did not unveil the logo yet, in my knowladge only buka and tokyo so far maybe some others but not Doha


----------



## guy4versa

love-qatar said:


> well i dont think thats the all logos
> 
> i never saw the logo of Doha app before, from where did you get the logos?
> 
> Doha did not unveil the logo yet, in my knowladge only buka and tokyo so far maybe some others but not Doha


-- i already said..i just made it..:lol:


----------



## love-qatar

thanks for the try but u could of make better logo for Doha as i can see that you are talented in designing


----------



## Galandar

Here I invite you to join the official FB page of Baku 2020 http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/baku2020 Together we can


----------



## Marsupalami

DÁMASO said:


> i don´t like...hno:


I think its brilliant mate! - you DO see the 20 - 20 interwoven in the logo right? - thats smart - and pay hommage to the rich weaving/ceramics/mosaic artistry of this nation and its neighbours. rock on Baku!!


----------



## Sonrise

Lord David;87120050[B said:


> _]*Well if this is a dictatorship, then it's certainly one that works.
> *_[/B]
> Just look at all the progress and development in Azerbaijan. A real dictatorship would keep much of the country's revenues for themselves.
> 
> What we see in Azerbaijan is certainly better living conditions than the Soviet era.
> 
> I said it is (Azerbaijan) a democracy. But not a full democracy where elected officials serve like 2 terms or something. If the leadership works, then it will remain.


That is an oxymoron. Any nation that denies it's citizenry basic freedom "doesn't work."


----------



## Lord David

And what "basic freedoms" is Azerbaijan denying it's people anyways?

What I'm saying is that if this IS a dictatorship, well it's certainly one that works. The people of Azerbaijan are experiencing far better living conditions and even greater infrastructure development then during their whole time with the Soviet Union.

So, on paper it "doesn't work" but in reality it's getting roads, buildings and other infrastructure done to improve the lives of it's people.


----------



## Lord David

potiz81 said:


> What was so meaningfull of Rome 2004? What Colloseum has to do with olympics???


Um, it represented an icon of Rome and Italy? Many bid and even actual logos do that, even though the venue has nothing to do with the city hosting the Olympics.

Also it represented the sun, reaching out to everyone.


----------



## crazyalex

I hope Tokyo will get it


----------



## Galandar

Baku 2020 - Together we can


----------



## TRAM_space

guy4versa said:


>


^^It reminds me too...


----------



## TA-KROW

Cheer for ISTANBUL,TURKEY .. .


----------



## Akai

Madrid is the best candidate


----------



## Galandar

*Azerbaijani population supports hosting the Olympic Games 2020 in Baku*

_One of the world's leading research companies, TNS Global conducted a survey according to which 95 percent of Azerbaijan's population supports hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2020 in Baku._

According to the press service of the Ministry of Youth and Sports, the survey was conducted in December. It showed that 93 percent of respondents believe that the Olympic Games in Baku will give great impetus to the development of sport in Azerbaijan.

50 percent of respondents in Baku, Ganja and Sumgayit noted that in the event the Games are held in the capital city, they will buy tickets, while 30 percent expressed willingness to be volunteers.

The official list of applicant cities will be announced in May this year. Baku contenders are Tokyo, Madrid, Istanbul, Rome and Doha. Voting is due in Buenos Aires (Argentina) on 7 September, 2013.

_23 January 2012 
News.Az_


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Baku don`t have any chanses, maybe in 2032 or later, let`s be objective.
My wishes, Turkey to host Euro 2020 and Madrid Olympics.


----------



## Galandar

nenad_kgdc said:


> Baku don`t have any chanses, maybe in 2032 or later, let`s be objective.
> My wishes, Turkey to host Euro 2020 and Madrid Olympics.


Has it or not, that is never bad to try chance, get experience, improve infrastructure and construct venues within bidding process.


----------



## Rashad.H

There is no harm in trying


----------



## Galandar

Rashad.H said:


> There is no harm in trying


Exactly kay:


----------



## RobH

Well, apart from the £25m+ it costs to put forward a winning bid these days. Mind you, if Baku makes the shortlist it might be quite good publicity regardless as to whether they win or not.


----------



## nenad_kgdc

RobH said:


> Well, apart from the £25m+ it costs to put forward a winning bid these days. Mind you, if Baku makes the shortlist it might be quite good publicity regardless as to whether they win or not.


Of course it`s good for publicity but they should go step by step. First summer universiade, some WC, EC in some sports... To gain experience in huge events hosting, build infrastructure and improve image in world through that as a major metropolis, than bid for olympics on real basis.


----------



## Galandar

nenad_kgdc said:


> Of course it`s good for publicity but they should go step by step. First summer universiade, some WC, EC in some sports... To gain experience in huge events hosting, build infrastructure and improve image in world through that as a major metropolis, than bid for olympics on real basis.


We already hosted several european and world championships with the most recent AIBA World Boxing Championship in October 2011. Further we host FIFA U-17 Women's WC and Eurovision Song Contest both in 2012. That is already a good progress yet I also think we should bid and get anything like Universiade for boosting our future bids.


----------



## DÁMASO

Official logo of Madrid 2020 bid


----------



## guyversa




----------



## TRAM_space

The worst logo of our last three Olympic applications, hopefully it fixed before it is inserted into presentations and videos of Madrid 2020.


----------



## Galandar

Madrid's logo is ok yet below my expectations. The sign 20020 instead of 2020


----------



## Knitemplar

it's corny. It's like the salesman's sample of finger-nail acrylic add-ons.


----------



## Laurence2011

compared to london's logo though....


----------



## guyversa

london 2012 is better then this...overall the worst sport logo for me is toronto pan am..


----------



## Bricken Ridge

Galandar said:


> Madrid's logo is ok yet below my expectations. The sign 20020 instead of 2020


 it must be in Spanish....


----------



## Lord David

The supposed "original" logo made by that 22 year old artist and the one modified by the bidding team:


----------



## DÁMASO

Madrid 2020 website

http://www.madrid2020.es/


----------



## DÁMASO




----------



## Galandar

*Azerbaijan Submits Baku 2020 Bid Application To IOC*

Ahead of a February 15 deadline, Azerbaijan has submitted a bid application file to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for Baku to host the 2020 Summer Olympic Games.
The bid file reportedly consists of 97 pages with information on the economy and culture of Baku, infrastructure projects, and stadiums - strictly following IOC guidelines.

The Candidature file will be presented in Azerbaijan February 12-13.

Other candidate cities bidding for the 2020 Games are Madrid, Rome, Tokyo, Istanbul and Doha.

The host city announcement is to be made on September 7, 2013 in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

_February 1, 2012 
GamesBids.com_


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Galandar said:


> Madrid's logo is ok yet below my expectations. The sign 20020 instead of 2020


I was thinking that initially but if you look at it closer it's meant to be *M20* rather then 20020 or 2020.


----------



## Lord David

Galandar said:


> *Azerbaijan Submits Baku 2020 Bid Application To IOC*
> 
> Ahead of a February 15 deadline, Azerbaijan has submitted a bid application file to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for Baku to host the 2020 Summer Olympic Games.
> The bid file reportedly consists of 97 pages with information on the economy and culture of Baku, infrastructure projects, and stadiums - strictly following IOC guidelines.
> 
> The Candidature file will be presented in Azerbaijan February 12-13.
> 
> Other candidate cities bidding for the 2020 Games are Madrid, Rome, Tokyo, Istanbul and Doha.
> 
> The host city announcement is to be made on September 7, 2013 in Buenos Aires, Argentina.
> 
> _February 1, 2012
> GamesBids.com_


So Baku is being the first to submit it's Applicant file? Similar to the one for 2016? So the deadline is February 15. We'll have to wait until the end of deadline before the bidding cities can make theirs public.


----------



## www.sercan.de

15th February?
Lol i think turks will forget it 
Turkish football scandal will destroy the 2020 dreams (Olympics and EURO)


----------



## Galandar

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I was thinking that initially but if you look at it closer it's meant to be *M20* rather then 20020 or 2020.


Yeah I also detected it afterwards


----------



## Galandar

Lord David said:


> So Baku is being the first to submit it's Applicant file? *Similar to the one for 2016?* So the deadline is February 15. We'll have to wait until the end of deadline before the bidding cities can make theirs public.


I guess it will be very different from that unprofessional one. I know they have relocated the Olympic village etc. and it will be located close to Korogly subway station where they work on such projects as Olympic Stadium, Gymnastics arena and Aquatics Complex.


----------



## jizzmo

www.sercan.de said:


> 15th February?
> Lol i think turks will forget it
> Turkish football scandal will destroy the 2020 dreams (Olympics and EURO)


i didn't want to mention it, but i think you're right. there is no hope.


----------



## emrearas

jizzmo said:


> i didn't want to mention it, but i think you're right. there is no hope.


look from the bright side, we try to clean the league and make it rigtfull.)


----------



## Galandar

RobH said:


> According to a public internet poll you mean. Interesting that Baku supporters are rallying online support but not indicitve of anything that will reall affect the race.
> 
> This isn't the "forecast" of Gamesbids either. The site has its own BidIndex for Olympic races which uses statistics from past races to figure out likely trends in ongoing ones. They haven't released any numbers for 2020 yet, but let's just say I seriously doubt Baku will top it.


I know they are overrating the public poll which in fact does not affect the race at all. At the same time I didn't get some other parts of your post. That is more than clear that Baku was one of the firsts to unveil logo, launch the website, make a promo clip and provide the bid application file to IOC and is waiting February 15 in order to provide the bid book which none of us have even seen yet. Taking into consideration all above mentioned how on earth could you say "not indicitve of anything that will reall affect the race"?


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH. Come on. What would a race be without crazy people.


----------



## andydirk

love it!


----------



## guyversa

DOHA2020 bid logo









http://www.designtagebuch.de/doha-praesentiert-logo-2020/


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO the Istanbul logo will have

- bosphorus or bridge
- crescent
- tulip

hno:


----------



## Galandar

Doha's logo is weird. It doesn't symbolize anything in regard to Qatar


----------



## guyversa




----------



## potiz81

Till now, the best logos are:

1.Doha
2.Tokyo
3.Baku
.
.
.
.
(gap)
.
.
4.Madrid

What I hate in all of these logos, is that they all based strictly and exclusively on the main olympic colors (and using purple instead of black in some cases). Boring. Where all imagination and ispiration has gone??? I hope Istanbul will do a better job in this issue!

In previous bids, some of the bid cities had amazing bid logos:


































But 2020 logo-race, seems very weak.


----------



## love-qatar

Galandar said:


> Doha's logo is weird. It doesn't symbolize anything in regard to Qatar


Well nothing to do with Qatar...

The name Doha is derived from the Arabic word ‘ad-dawha’. In English this means ‘the nurturing tree’ and has been the inspirational driver for the Doha 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games logo.

‘ad-dawha’ is also referenced in Arabic poetry as a place of generosity where all birds were free to come and be nurtured. This concept of nurturing is central to Qatar’s past, present and future. In particular, our capital city Doha has become a place for all to experience, to learn in and grow from.


----------



## love-qatar

http://www.doha2020.qa
the web site for Doha bid


----------



## Galandar

love-qatar, thanks for the info. My fault I didn't know that.


----------



## love-qatar

galandar... you are more than welcome


----------



## emrearas

baku logo still my favorite.. by the way the buenos aires 2004 one is uniwue.. i liked it in that time so much. also istanbuls previous ones were good to so clever yet simple but gets botring 4th time  

im expecting st like union, getting together harmony meeting of everything logo from istanbul this time.


----------



## guyversa

del


----------



## Eddard Stark

next week we will know if Rome gets the approval of the italian government or not...stay tuned


----------



## Lord David

How about Thursday or Friday? 1 and 2 days after the Applicant deadline?

Surely the IOC and/or bidding committees will reveal their applicant books, even if it's just mere pictures of them sending the documents.

Or is Italy foolish enough to go ahead with (assuming it's all complete and all, just waiting government approval) their applicant book sending? After all, it's just bound to be leaked eventually...


----------



## Galandar

Rome 2020 abandons Olympic dreams – Italy drops out of bid race


----------



## Napo

hno:


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid!!! as we say in spanish The third time's the charm


----------



## Jimmy10

at this point I am bit puzzled. What is the bid that will get the games? I guess Tokyo or Istanbul.


----------



## Jimmy10

el palmesano said:


> Madrid!!! as we say in spanish The third time's the charm


If Italy is dropping the bid for mere economic reasons Spain should have already done since a long time.....


----------



## Napo

At this point is a race beetween Istanbul and Tokyo.


----------



## Napo

Jimmy10 said:


> If Italy is dropping the bid for mere economic reasons Spain should have already done since a long time.....


I agree.


----------



## Messi

Tomorrow is the deadline for the candidates, right? WE don't have anything official from Istanbul now. Not even a logo!


----------



## tommassi

Jimmy10 said:


> If Italy is dropping the bid for mere economic reasons Spain should have already done since a long time.....


I wouldn't discard yet that, "somehow", Madrid doesn't meet the deadline.


----------



## DÁMASO

Jimmy10 said:


> If Italy is dropping the bid for mere economic reasons Spain should have already done since a long time.....



The difference is that Madrid has already built almost 80% of the venues, one of the best international airports and also one of the best and most modern metro systems. Therefore, the economic reasons are not reason not to choose Madrid


----------



## tommassi

DÁMASO said:


> The difference is that Madrid has already built almost 80% of the venues, one of the best international airports and also one of the best and most modern metro systems. Therefore, the economic reasons are not reason not to choose Madrid


It's more of a "cosmetic" and PR thing than a financial one. Investing loads of money (which still needs to be done) for the Olympics while cutting every single budget line won't probably sit very well with... well, with mostly anyone. In and outside Spain, actually.

Even if it would be quite easy to get some financial benefit from it.


----------



## DÁMASO

tommassi said:


> It's more of a "cosmetic" and PR thing than a financial one. Investing loads of money (which still needs to be done) for the Olympics while cutting every single budget line won't probably sit very well with... well, with mostly anyone. In and outside Spain, actually.
> 
> Even if it would be quite easy to get some financial benefit from it.


Most, not to say entire the inversion of Madrid's bid comes from the private sponsor. The remaining venues for building, not pose any excessive cost to the city because some of them as the Olympic Stadium, Madrid not cost anything. Also, being the 3rd time there is a row, most investments are already made


----------



## tommassi

Well... so much for my predictions:

http://www.madrid2020.es/madrid-2020-entrega-el-cuestionario-con-alegria-y-muchisima-ilusion/

They submitted the dossier about half an hour ago.



DÁMASO said:


> Most, not to say entire the inversion of Madrid's bid comes from the private sponsor. The remaining venues for building, not pose any excessive cost to the city because some of them as the Olympic Stadium, Madrid not cost anything. Also, being the 3rd time there is a row, most investments are already made


I'm not discussing the numbers. Just the "cosmetics", as I said. Reality and PR don't always go together (as a PR professional I should know ).


----------



## Knitemplar

Rome bails out. Finito. 

Arrivederci, Rome for now.


----------



## DÁMASO

tommassi said:


> Well... so much for my predictions:
> 
> http://www.madrid2020.es/madrid-2020-entrega-el-cuestionario-con-alegria-y-muchisima-ilusion/
> 
> They submitted the dossier about half an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not discussing the numbers. Just the "cosmetics", as I said. Reality and PR don't always go together (as a PR professional I should know ).


 
then we speak clearly: the city that has more "friends" wins, not the best bid (as has happened so far) ...

I do not understand the "cosmetics" ....


----------



## tommassi

DÁMASO said:


> I do not understand the "cosmetics" ....


The Spanish government is on a quest to reduce budget deficit, as requested by international investors and EU partners. When bidding for the Olympics, the national government MUST guarantee that any potential deficit (that is, any potential financial loss) will be covered by the government.

That is: the government must accept the risk of losing money with the games. Read as: the government is willing to increase deficit just to get to organise the Olympic Games.

Deficit is the key word here. And that's what made Rome back down fromt is bid: the government was not willing to risk any further deficit. Which seems sensible to me.

I'm not against Madrid bidding, by any means. And I actually think it can be quite of a boost for local economy. But we still need HUGE investments done, not all of them covered by private sponsors, mostly in infrastructure (olympic village, anyone?). And I also don't think that investing in the olympics while cutting spending in healthcare and education will be happily accepted by many people.


----------



## DÁMASO

tommassi said:


> The Spanish government is on a quest to reduce budget deficit, as requested by international investors and EU partners. When bidding for the Olympics, the national government MUST guarantee that any potential deficit (that is, any potential financial loss) will be covered by the government.
> 
> That is: the government must accept the risk of losing money with the games. Read as: the government is willing to increase deficit just to get to organise the Olympic Games.
> 
> Deficit is the key word here. And that's what made Rome back down fromt is bid: the government was not willing to risk any further deficit. Which seems sensible to me.
> 
> I'm not against Madrid bidding, by any means. And I actually think it can be quite of a boost for local economy. But we still need HUGE investments done, not all of them covered by private sponsors, mostly in infrastructure (olympic village, anyone?). And I also don't think that investing in the olympics while cutting spending in healthcare and education will be happily accepted by many people.



I agree with you that the deficit is an important issue to consider, but the Government of Spain has given its full support to the candidacy of Madrid. As you say, be a big boost for the economy and jobs for Madrid. And the remaining infrastructure to build, compared with the other candidate cities, Madrid does not require much inversion, at a cost affordable by the city. Most citizens of both Madrid and Spain see the candidacy as very positive


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jimmy10 said:


> If Italy is dropping the bid for mere economic reasons Spain should have already done since a long time.....


+1 !


----------



## RobH

Spain has most of its venues in place, high government support, high popular support and experience in bidding. It's also a sports mad country who would put on a great show. It's not for us to say whether they're right to be in this race, it's for the people of Spain, its government and the IOC. For what it's worth, given that Madrid has so much in place already, I can't see an Olympics being anything other than a win-win for them. It'll give their country a good boost at a time when it needs it for relatively little outlay.

That's not to say I'm supporting Spain. Again, I'll wait for the bid books to come out before I decide who I want to win. But an Olympics, especially one as economical as Madrid's will be given that a lot of their construction has taken place, is a tiny expenditure when taken against GDP, national debt etc. There is no "right" or "wrong", it's up to the people.

Italy's decision is symbolic and political as much as anything. A country with an economy as big as Italy's, even in financially difficult times, can happily absorb and host an Olympics. However, a counry with a technocrat as leader whose mission is to cut public spending, understandably, cannot. _That's_ why Italy and Spain are in different positions.


----------



## Galandar

*Baku 2020 Submits Bid Application Highlighting Four-Cluster Concept*

Baku 2020 CEO Konul Nurullayeva headed a delegation to submit the bid's applicant file to International Olympic Committee (IOC) headquarters in Lausanne Tuesday.

Nurullayeva said on handing over the file, "reflecting our bid's tagline 'Together we can', Baku's Applicant File stresses that it is not simply about what the Olympic Games can do for Baku and Azerbaijan, but what the city and country can offer back to the Olympic Movement".

She added, "our Applicant File outlines a Games Plan that will extend the Olympic ideals to millions of new hearts and minds and one that will embrace five continents. It says that awarding Baku the honour of hosting the 2020 Games will give people around the world a true picture of Azeri culture, while at the same time bring a new found sporting confidence to a region that has not had the opportunity to witness first-hand the greatest sporting event on earth".

Baku 2020 says its compact concept is based around four clusters that include both competition and non-competition venues that integrate existing, new, permanent and temporary venues.

The Waterfront Cluster includes three competition venues hosting seven sports, while the White City Cluster will house the Olympic Village, Media Village, IBC/MPC and Athlete Training Centre, plus three adjacent competition venues.

The Airport Cluster makes use of enhanced existing sporting venues and fits in with the city's expansion plans for the Baku Expo Centre. At Games-time the Expo will host seven sports and will be a key Paralympic venue.

All competition venues, with the exception of three venues for the preliminary football competition, are within a 25-minute travel time of the Olympic Village. 










http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/2020_bid_news/1216136096.html


----------



## parcdesprinces

@RobH: Could you please remind me the cost (public) of London 2012 ?

So, do you really think that as an EU (especially as a French) taxpayer (and believe me I pay tons of taxes ) I can't give my opinion regarding a Spanish/Madrid bid, considering how in bad shape their economy is !

After Greece and Italy, I don't want to pay for Spain too, especially if it's because of very dispensable olympic games/bid, as simple as that !


----------



## RobH

If Spain gets into Greece territory with its economy it won't be because of a one-off few billion spent on an Olympics, it really won't. It'll be because of big, _ongoing_, cumulative government expenditures that keep mounting and endemic structural problems with their economy as a whole. Furthermore, their Olympics won't be anything like the cost of London's - which involves the complete regeneration of a former industrial superb - given that most of the construction is already done in Madrid.

You can have an opinion of course, but whether this is the right thing to do is ultimately up to Spain, its people and its government. As I said, in _my_ opinion the (relativley) small outlay a Madrid Olympics would be could be worth the economic and morale boost it will give the country.


----------



## Atomicus

Jimmy10 said:


> If Italy is dropping the bid for mere economic reasons Spain should have already done since a long time.....


Keep it up wishing. OR inform yourself before talking about what we should do or not.

Actually, WE SHOULD NOT retire taking into account the investments WE ALREADY DID.


----------



## emrearas

Messi said:


> Tomorrow is the deadline for the candidates, right? WE don't have anything official from Istanbul now. Not even a logo!


tomorrow at 10.30 Te NOC vise president will give the dossier personally to IOC.

http://www.aipsmedia.com/index.php?page=news&cod=7307&tp=n

still at race and getting much more lucky after Rome s withdraw


----------



## DÁMASO

Alrayyan said:


> Instead of mocking people around, be useful and state some facts that what madrid is doing sounds fine, im not against it, it just seems alarming to me.
> 
> 25% unemployment and 100% private funding doesnt sound good. Did any other city in the past organise the entire olympics fully funded by the private sector? ?!
> 
> What if this socalled private funding joins the recession affected side and bails out. What then?



It will not be a 100% private financing of the Olympic Games since the 80% of the infrastructure is already built with public money. Therefore private funding will cover 100% of the remainder to build


----------



## swifty78

Good luck to Doha for when they try to buy out the IOC


----------



## Lord David

Alrayyan said:


> Instead of mocking people around, be useful and state some facts that what madrid is doing sounds fine, im not against it, it just seems alarming to me.
> 
> 25% unemployment and 100% private funding doesnt sound good. *Did any other city in the past organise the entire olympics fully funded by the private sector*? ?!
> 
> What if this socalled private funding joins the recession affected side and bails out. What then?


Los Angeles 1984 and Atlanta 1996 (Don't know about Salt Lake City).

Both of which are US cities that got a profit in the end.

Utilize as much existing venues as possible and fund the rest either by Olympics budget alone (most likely for temporary venues) and Private Sector funding for permanent ones.

The only closest Public Sector funding for say Atlanta was general infrastructure projects like their rail network.


----------



## emrearas

official web page
http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/

i like te turquoise colour and Seljuk patterns... soft and clear image


----------



## sabuhi

Baku+2020= Summer Olimpic Games


----------



## -Mephistotélès-

swifty78 said:


> Good luck to Doha for when they try to buy out the IOC


Oh, don't worry. It's kinda easy.


----------



## Lord David

^^ No it isn't. After the Salt Lake City bid scandal, for their 2002 Winter Olympics. The IOC has put forward a set of strict rules in regards to the acceptance of gifts, bribes etc which it will not accept under any circumstances. These rules can be found in the Candidate Acceptance Procedure Report.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Are you THAT naive ? :laugh:


----------



## minsamol

RobH said:


> It's up to the people of Madrid and its government to deicde that, not us. Polls I've seen suggest there is popular support, and the government obviously thinks the Games will be good for the economy. So if they want to be considered, I don't see why it's any of our business to say otherwise.
> 
> The IOC is going to places like Brazil and China. Places with favellas and rural poverty on a massive scale. Perhaps they should have sorted out their (much) bigger problems "first" also?


Totally agree


----------



## Lord David

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Are you THAT naive ? :laugh:


Aherm, the IOC has learned from the past. They won't be accepting bribes from anyone, especially Doha, especially since they and everyone else KNOWS that Qatar bribed FIFA to get the 2022 World Cup.

Any form of bribe from anyone will automatically get that city banned. They don't want to risk it.

Now whose naive? :banana:


----------



## emrearas

the most important time of votings will be when madrid tokyo and istanbul left the last 3.
it will be the break point of 2020 race
both 3 will be around 30 to 40 votes, if madrid elliminates istanbul gets the games, if istanbul elliminate tokyo will get the games,and if tokyo elliminates i dont know but again istanbul can be the winner.


----------



## -Mephistotélès-

Sure...


----------



## RobH

*The race for the 2017 World Athletics was probably a stronger indicator of Qatar's chances than the 2022 World Cup. Doha offered the IAAF pretty big sums in their bid (all above board) but they went with London:*

_The Doha bid is coming to a close, and the Big Man is ready to apply the finishing touches. Here comes Sheikh Saoud Bin Abdulrahman Al-Thani off the long run. "Our government is ready to invest heavily in your event," he says. He promises an investment of $80 million to host the 2017 championships, plus a further $120 million to redevelop the Khalifa Stadium and install state-of-the-art air cooling, plus $29 million in sponsorship for events like the Diamond Leauge and the World Series. That's not including the $7.2 million it is also committing to pay for the 2017 prize money. _ 

*Why did they choose London instead of this? Well...this from earlier in the vote was very revealing:*

_'Reporters are not allowed in the IAAF council room but are following events by live video feed. This has just caused a few red faces among IAAF officials because journalists started to receive an audio feed of IAAF senior vice-president Bob Hersh giving his evaluation report of the two bids, which was not meant to be for public consumption. Encouragingly for London, he raised the issue of athletics crowds in Doha emptying the stadium long before the end of the meeting, as happened at this season's Diamond League event. Alas, the audio then snapped off.'_

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...d-Athletics-Championships-2017-vote-live.html


Doha could put up a good fight but they'll have a huge task to get the majority of the IOC behind them.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku applicant file is available in the link:

http://baku2020.com/applicantfile/


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ Baku.... What A safe Bid is. Must be Spread & Like It!!! *Awesomely Cool*!!! :banana:


----------



## love-qatar

The Doha 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games Bid Committee today unveiled its plans to host one of the most accessible, ‘fan friendly’ Games in modern history, with a focus on utilizing existing and planned sports venues in five Sports Zones.

The plans include:

91% of sports venues already built or already planned and budgeted for as part of the Qatar National Vision 2030

No need for any new, permanent sports venues, or Games-related infrastructure investment, ensuring only minimal additional spending would be required to stage the 2020 Games

Average travel times for all athletes and media from the Games Centre of no more than 21 minutes to every single competition venue – these will become even faster with planned transport improvements

Opening and Closing ceremonies to take place at the new Lusail National Stadium [the venue for the opening match and final of the 2022 FIFA World Cup]

Khalifa Stadium to be upgraded to a 60,000 capacity dedicated Athletics stadium

Doha’s new $21 billion metro system will link to 78% of all sports venues

50,000 hotel rooms and serviced apartments will be within 15km of the majority of Games venues

The compact hosting plan, world class transport system and location of accommodation will ensure spectators can watch several events in a single day

Almost half of all Games tickets will be priced at less than $25

Legacy developments include the region’s first women’s High Performance Training Centre, and the only Olympic-standard Velodrome in the Middle East

Doha 2020 also confirmed that it proposes to host the Olympic Games between 2 October and 18 October, and the Paralympic Games between 4 November and 15 November, to ensure ideal conditions for athletes and spectators.


----------



## Garry3211

Its gonna be Cape Town South Africa if the 2010 world cup is very successful. IOC president recently visited South Africa and said the country will be perfect for an olympic game.


----------



## Jim856796

My ranking of the 2020 Olympic applicant cities:

1. Istanbul (tie)
2. Baku (tie)
3. Tokyo
4. Madrid
5. Doha (underdog)


----------



## GYEvanEFR

love-qatar said:


> The Doha 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games Bid Committee today unveiled its plans to host one of the most accessible, ‘fan friendly’ Games in modern history, with a focus on utilizing existing and planned sports venues in five Sports Zones.
> 
> The plans include:
> 
> 91% of sports venues already built or already planned and budgeted for as part of the Qatar National Vision 2030
> 
> No need for any new, permanent sports venues, or Games-related infrastructure investment, ensuring only minimal additional spending would be required to stage the 2020 Games
> 
> Average travel times for all athletes and media from the Games Centre of no more than 21 minutes to every single competition venue – these will become even faster with planned transport improvements
> 
> Opening and Closing ceremonies to take place at the new Lusail National Stadium [the venue for the opening match and final of the 2022 FIFA World Cup]
> 
> Khalifa Stadium to be upgraded to a 60,000 capacity dedicated Athletics stadium
> 
> Doha’s new $21 billion metro system will link to 78% of all sports venues
> 
> 50,000 hotel rooms and serviced apartments will be within 15km of the majority of Games venues
> 
> The compact hosting plan, world class transport system and location of accommodation will ensure spectators can watch several events in a single day
> 
> Almost half of all Games tickets will be priced at less than $25
> 
> Legacy developments include the region’s first women’s High Performance Training Centre, and the only Olympic-standard Velodrome in the Middle East
> 
> *Doha 2020 also confirmed that it proposes to host the Olympic Games between 2 October and 18 October, and the Paralympic Games between 4 November and 15 November, to ensure ideal conditions for athletes and spectators.*


The Venues' Plans remind me with Rio 2016 Venue Plan (the same main stadium for FIFA World Cup & Olympics), But, why October (as during Seoul 1988 & Tokyo 1964 Olympiad)? :?


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Sorry for Double Post

According to Tokyo 2020 application file, they'll renovate or rebuild the main stadium. try compare the current map & the plan if they surely make 80k seats stadium.


----------



## Lord David

GYEvanEFR said:


> The Venues' Plans remind me with Rio 2016 Venue Plan (the same main stadium for FIFA World Cup & Olympics), But, why October (as during Seoul 1988 & Tokyo 1964 Olympiad)? :?


And Don't forget Mexico City 1968. It all has to do with weather. Qatar is extremely hot during June/July/August, so they want to host the Olympics in October, where the weather is more bearable. Like their 2016 bid, they won't win on account of the dates factor, which is not ideal for the International Federations and North American broadcasters.


----------



## stresss

Lord David said:


> Aherm, the IOC has learned from the past. They won't be accepting bribes from anyone, especially Doha, especially since they and everyone else KNOWS that Qatar bribed FIFA to get the 2022 World Cup.
> 
> Any form of bribe from anyone will automatically get that city banned. They don't want to risk it.
> 
> Now whose naive? :banana:


you still don't quite get it dude...


----------



## Lord David

Quite get what, you think Doha is stupid enough to give the IOC a bribe, especially since it has the dates against them?

FIFA was different as it's now what the IOC was in 1998, corrupt. 

Doha will not win, of course and they can complain all they want. They'll end up bidding time and time again until the IOC gets tired of them and finally gives them the games. One of the worst in recent memory. There will be no bribes involved as that would prevent Doha from hosting ever (alternatively if Dubai decides to bid at some point, the IOC would probably award the games to them instead of Doha).

Read the acceptance report, bribes are a no go and one way to effectively kill your bid, the days of IOC corruption are over.


----------



## www.sercan.de

lol, where is Istanbul's plan?


----------



## RobH

With the IOC, where it matters.

But annoying it's not public yet.


----------



## www.sercan.de

The whole Istanbul bid process is weired. No logo, no plans. Off. website still u/c.


----------



## Face81

So when doees the IOC meet to announce the shortlist?


----------



## Galandar

www.sercan.de said:


> The whole Istanbul bid process is weired. No logo, no plans. Off. website still u/c.


I suppose Turkey is not interested in Olympics 2020 as much as in EURO and EXPO to be held in the same year. Perhaps it is due to the fact it is more prepared to the above-mentioned events. Moreover, in that case not only Istanbul but also the rest regions would benefit from that on an equal basis. Well, I can understand this point.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Lord David said:


> And Don't forget Mexico City 1968. It all has to do with weather. Qatar is extremely hot during June/July/August, so they want to host the Olympics in October, where the weather is more bearable. Like their 2016 bid, they won't win on account of the dates factor, which is not ideal for the International Federations and North American broadcasters.


Yeah. I've known it will be ":nuts:" plan holding it in October. What their motivitation, actually? Had never the Olympiad held in Arab States yet :?



www.sercan.de said:


> The whole Istanbul bid process is weired. No logo, no plans. Off. website still u/c.


^^ Perfectly Agree with you, Sir. hno:hno:hno:hno:hno::nuts:


----------



## Messi

Galandar said:


> I suppose Turkey is not interested in Olympics 2020 as much as in EURO and EXPO to be held in the same year. Perhaps it is due to the fact it is more prepared to the above-mentioned events. Moreover, in that case not only Istanbul but also the rest regions would benefit from that on an equal basis. Well, I can understand this point.


Erdogan said priority is Olympics.


----------



## Galandar

Messi said:


> Erdogan said priority is Olympics.


Let's hope so :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Baku 2020 - Be inspired!


----------



## love-qatar

Good vedio for Baku

Good luck to Doha


----------



## TRAM_space

Instead of displaying the image of Baku Crystal Hall, have inserted a picture of the sports venues of the Shenzhen Universiade 2011.


----------



## hater

TRAM_space said:


> Instead of displaying the image of Baku Crystal Hall, have inserted a picture of the sports venues of the Shenzhen Universiade 2011.


same design


----------



## Galandar

TRAM_space said:


> Instead of displaying the image of Baku Crystal Hall, have inserted a picture of the sports venues of the Shenzhen Universiade 2011.


I agree. Although both designs are pretty similar to each other showing renderings of arena in China was not very good idea.


----------



## TRAM_space

hater said:


> same design


If I were one of the organizers of the Shenzhen Universiade, I do not sit very well that first imitate the design of sporting venues, and even less than I would like promotional videos put pictures of the stadiums of the Chinese city.


----------



## potiz81

Baku as a candidate city is really growing on me...Maybe it ll be the dark horse which will win in the end!


----------



## swifty78

Baku winning personally would not bother me at all as it woldnt be Doha winning


----------



## Jim856796

If Doha wins, then there's no such thing as an Olympic main stadium anymore. I will oppose Doha's bid for the 2020 Summer Olympics and support either Baku, Istanbul, or Tokyo.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Doha is merely copying Rio on account that they both happen to be hosting the Olympics and World Cup 2 years apart. The idea of a separate ceremonies venue is fine, but having the same thing twice in a row may not be so great.


----------



## hater

TRAM_space said:


> If I were one of the organizers of the Shenzhen Universiade, I do not sit very well that first imitate the design of sporting venues, and even less than I would like promotional videos put pictures of the stadiums of the Chinese city.


Baku Crystal Hall was designed by the same architect and yes I agree with you its not a good idea to put up a picture of a stadium in Chinese city


----------



## Lord David

zeroaishunv said:


> Dubai is awesome!


^^ Yet they're not bidding for 2020. hno:


----------



## ñuto

Is the Lusail Iconic Stadium in Doha or in Al Daayen?
The Olympic Charter (34.1): "The Opening and Closing Ceremonies must take place in the host city itself"

An article about this point (in spanish):
http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com/2012/02/juegos-olimpicos-2020-las-candidatas.html


----------



## Boriska

^^ The Lusail Iconic Stadium is in... Lusail


----------



## zazo1

In the case of Madrid, the information about the sporting venues is really good, for the olympics it's needed to have 36 venues, nowadays in the city there are 27 and 7 to build and 2 temporal.
In those which must be built, we find the Olympic stadium, which is being remodelated today to become the new stadium of Athletic football club (when during the games the spanish league is off), and of course they are paying this remodelation.
Other building to build is the expansion of the International fair of Madrid, one of the most succesful in the world, and it's pretty solvent, that expansion will be used for the most of indoor sports (taekwondo, fight, etc) and paid by the Fair.
The bascketball centre will be paid by Real Madrid football club (the richest club on earth) to become the headquartiers of the bascketball team in the sporting city of the Team.
The other 3 venues will be in the same way, except rowing which will be public, becoming the first rowing centre in Madrid.

So, the investment in sporting venues will be very low, just the rowing centre and the temporal buildings.
The biggest amount of money the city will invest will be in the olympic villa, but after the games it will become in social housing with very low prices, but covering the initial investment, so the spending will be 0.

Despite the fact that the city will spend almost nothing and the 90% is built, I think IOC like a lot to help develop the second and third world countries, so, Istambul is probably the best option in that case, following Beijing and Rio, but things have changed since London olympic changes and the crisis, they will choose the safest (the less investment needed), but all are suppositions.


And some pictures of the stadium (after the olympics):


















































More information: www.madrid2020.es


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ I still respecting their decision to use Estadio la Peineta. But, won't it will be the smallest Olympic Stadium since 2004 Summer Olympics?! :?
after 2000 Summer Olympics, IOC never get the main stadium smaller than 72k seats.


----------



## DÁMASO

GYEvanEFR said:


> ^^ I still respecting their decision to use Estadio la Peineta. But, won't it will be the smallest Olympic Stadium since 2004 Summer Olympics?! :?
> after 2000 Summer Olympics, IOC never get the main stadium smaller than 72k seats.


Madrid can do as Rio, using the Olympic Stadium La Peineta (60,000 seats) for athletics and the Olympic ceremonies in Santiago Bernabeu Stadium (86,000 seats) and it may even expand the capacity


----------



## RobH

They're not proposing that though. Their bid document has everything at this stadium. So it'll be the smallest stadium to host an Olympic ceremony since Barcelon in 1992 should they win. For athletics it'll be the same size as Rio for years earlier.


----------



## DÁMASO

RobH said:


> They're not proposing that though. Their bid document has everything at this stadium. So it'll be the smallest stadium to host an Olympic ceremony since Barcelon in 1992 should they win. For athletics it'll be the same size as Rio for years earlier.



I know that all events are in the Olympic Stadium, it was a joke. My opinion is that Madrid has presented a more realistic project. During the Olympic Games only full the stadium in the two opening and closing ceremonies, the remaining days is usually half empty. And after the Olympic Games to want a mega stadium? Madrid is not needed. Therefore, to provide a stadium with a capacity that can be filled during the games and then have a fixed use is very reasonable


----------



## RobH

DÁMASO said:


> I know that all events are in the Olympic Stadium, it was a joke. My opinion is that Madrid has presented a more realistic project. During the Olympic Games only full the stadium in the two opening and closing ceremonies, the remaining days is usually half empty. And after the Olympic Games to want a mega stadium? Madrid is not needed. Therefore, to provide a stadium with a capacity that can be filled during the games and then have a fixed use is very reasonable


Apologies, really didn't get that you were joking.

Madrid's proposal is a double-edged sword in reality. Getting a football club to build it and use it afterwards makes things easier for a host city, but harder for a bidding city.

Previous Madrid bids had a permanant athletics legacy. This is now gone, so that may harm Madrid's chances of hosting in the first place given the powerful athletics lobby within the IOC.

BTW, watch London this summer; athletics is sold-out throughout the Games. No sessions, not even the morning ones, will have blocks of empty seats, and there'll certainly never be a half-empty stadium. The IOC will be looking to build on the ticketing success of London's Games so if Madrid is to win don't mention half-empty stadiums during the Olympic athletics! :lol:


----------



## DÁMASO

But we must be realistic and we all know that stadiums are not filled. The Madrid Olympic Stadium will not be for athletics after it will build another smaller stage in the center of town and to leave the Olympic Stadium for football, which will use all year fixed


----------



## Jim856796

Out of the five bidding cities (Doha, Madrid, Tokyo, Istanbul, and Baku), only Istanbul has not submitted its application file.


----------



## RobH

Wrong, all cities have submitted their file.

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/2020_bid_news/1216136097.html

Istanbul hasn't made its public yet, that's all.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Which is partly the reason why Istanbul is not necessarily the strongest in the bid race at the moment. Even if they do have a technically superior bid, the lack of proper logo, failure (as of present) to reveal their bid file publicly and the largely incomplete website, is proof of this.

You can state the the tortoise and the hare story as much as you like, but people will always remember stuff like this, even members of the IOC.


----------



## DÁMASO

Lord David said:


> ^^ Which is partly the reason why Istanbul is not necessarily the strongest in the bid race at the moment. Even if they do have a technically superior bid, the lack of proper logo, failure (as of present) to reveal their bid file publicly and the largely incomplete website, is proof of this.
> 
> You can state the the tortoise and the hare story as much as you like, but people will always remember stuff like this, even members of the IOC.


No matter ... To the IOC is not important, will win anyway...


----------



## RobH

Lord David said:


> ^^ Which is partly the reason why Istanbul is not necessarily the strongest in the bid race at the moment. Even if they do have a technically superior bid, the lack of proper logo, failure (as of present) to reveal their bid file publicly and the largely incomplete website, is proof of this.
> 
> You can state the the tortoise and the hare story as much as you like, but people will always remember stuff like this, even members of the IOC.


Will they really? A credible technical plan, a strong narrative and a strong finish is what is needed; tortoise and hare is perfectly good as an analogy. Presentation a year or two out isn't going to have an effect.

Does anyone remember Barbara Cassani still (Google her if not)? Or the criticisms of some of the far-flung venues in London's applicant file?

And discussion four-years ago on forums like this and Gamesbids had Chicago as the frontrunner with lots of people questioning whether Rio would even shortlist.

I agree with a lot of your posts David, but I'm going to have to disagree with you here. Istanbul has big issues with regard to its venue plan if past races are anything to go by; but having a slightly naff website a year and a half out from the vote and other such trivial things won't stick in anyone's mind.


----------



## Lord David

^^ If there's no need for logos and websites, then what's the point of doing such things?

It's all about the brand as well as the technical stuff, if you are selected as a Candidate, then it's mostly the brand as technically you are capable of being host at that point.

The fact that Istanbul wants to unveil their so-called logo in May during the IOC acceptance session in Quebec sort of makes a point on the unprofessional-ism of the bid.


----------



## RobH

At this stage Istanbul is being canny at best, tardy at worst. And I never said there was no need for logos and websites, just disagreeing with you that these late public reveals will be remembered in the final shake-up.

As I said, London had a fairly ineffective leader - in terms of lobbying - at this stage of their bid who was later replaced by Coe. London's applicant file was also criticised for having some venues out in the Home Counties rather than in London. Both these things were remedied and neither remembered by the time of the final vote, and both are much more vital than what you're criticising Istanbul for now.

I'd like to see their logo and applicant file now as well, but I don't think the fact that they're only letting the IOC see these things at this stage is really of any harm to their chances, nor is it neceassrily indicative or lack of professionalism.


----------



## ñuto

"Winter Games in 2014. Report by the IOC Candidature Acceptance Working Group to the IOC Excecutive Board" 28.04.2006 Page 19:
"The Jaca bid states that the Opening and Closing Ceremonies would take place in the city of Zaragoza. This is contrary to the Olympic Charter which requires that these ceremonies take place in the Host City" 
http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Reports/EN/en_report_1073.pdf
Is the same case that Doha and the Lusail Stadium in Al Daayen...


----------



## hater

KiwiRob said:


> Why? Istanbul would be much better and it's in the same neck of the woods.


why ru such a hater
Baku is a beautiful city and almost prepared for Eurovision 
the arena is almost finished which took 8 month to build 
and when we have 7 years to prepare Baku will accomplish so much


----------



## Galandar

hater said:


> why ru such a hater
> Baku is a beautiful city and almost prepared for Eurovision
> the arena is almost finished which took 8 month to build
> and when we have 7 years to prepare Baku will accomplish so much


Xahiş edirəm poxu iylətmə... Cavabını bügün vermişəm. Çox oyan buyan etsə onunla vidalaşmalı olacayıg.

Sorry for writing in Azerbaijani.


----------



## Lord David

KiwiRob said:


> Why? Istanbul would be much better and it's in the same neck of the woods.


Remember, Istanbul has not shown it's professionalism as of late, there's a lot of catching up to do and it will surely be on the minds of people and the IOC right to the voting stage.


----------



## RobH

Rubbish, the IOC has Istanbul's applicant file, that's all that matters at this stage. Just because a few geeks like us can't see this file because they haven't made it public that doesn't means Istanbul is unprofessional, it just means they're keeping their cards close to their chest for whatever reason. That's their perogative.

If they keep this strategy up after the candidate stage then they'll have trouble building momentum, but now it really doesn't matter. The only thing that matters now is the IOC have their applicant file, and they do.


----------



## Lord David

But when everyone else has revealed their Applicant File, it does. Not to mention lack of logo and a website that hardly helps with it's information. The idea is to get not only national support but global support.

I'm sure that the Turkish people may have heard bits and pieces about the bid through Turkish media, but even most of them are probably clueless with the bid and would probably need to rely on the past bids to get some clue on what Istanbul's 2020 bid is about.


----------



## RobH

As I said, it'll matter come the candidate stage if Istanbul's marketing and promotion doesn't start kicking in. Now, not really. I asked before who remember Barbara Cassani, I still think that question is relevent in demonstrating that it's the home straight that counts. At this stage all that's needed is a fairly credible plan and for the IOC to have it.

Istanbul has all this stuff ready. Do you really think if they felt is was hurting their chances, they'd not have uploaded a pdf of their applicant file as soon as they could?


----------



## www.sercan.de

But even the website is still u/c and there are no informations in the turkish media. Turkish match fixing scandal is still the biggest news here.

The only infortmation i've found.

According to the bid file:
- Opening and clsoing ceremony festival at the Bosphorus. Fireworks at both side. So for the first time at two continents such a festival. 1 Mil. will watch it.


----------



## Galandar

Lord David said:


> Remember, Istanbul has not shown it's professionalism as of late, there's a lot of catching up to do and it will surely be on the minds of people and the IOC right to the voting stage.


He does not care whether it is Istanbul or any other city. His tactics is whatever but Baku and not only in this thread about Olympics. He has some problems with Azerbaijan or maybe mental problems so he is trolling in any thread or topic which is related to it. The aim is to disgrace the country and its nation.


----------



## Lord David

RobH said:


> As I said, it'll matter come the candidate stage if Istanbul's marketing and promotion doesn't start kicking in. Now, not really. I asked before who remember Barbara Cassani, I still think that question is relevent in demonstrating that it's the home straight that counts. At this stage all that's needed is a fairly credible plan and for the IOC to have it.
> 
> Istanbul has all this stuff ready. Do you really think if they felt is was hurting their chances, they'd not have uploaded a pdf of their applicant file as soon as they could?


The Applicant File is certainly digitally produced, it's not that hard to find some space in your website server to host it. Furthermore, it's equally not that hard for someone to eventually leak a link if it's there, but not linked to the main page.

If all this stuff is truly ready, then surely someone on the website team would have uploaded such relevant information for the wider community to know about it, get more global followers and so forth. No real point supporting a bid without a clear identity and brand, let alone lack of information.



Galandar said:


> He does not care whether it is Istanbul or any other city. His tactics is whatever but Baku and not only in this thread about Olympics. He has some problems with Azerbaijan or maybe mental problems so he is trolling in any thread or topic which is related to it. The aim is to disgrace the country and its nation.


Why is this directed at me? I'm not trying to disgrace Istanbul or Turkey, but surely having that break from the 2016 bid race would have gotten the strongest plan possible. I'm just surprised that Istanbul hasn't gone "all guns blazing" and so on. If anything, they should have been clearly the first to unveil their logo, website and Applicant file. After all, they technically have the most bidding experience and have drawn from 3, 3 file bid books (2000, 2004 (not a Candidate) and 2008) and 2 Applicant Files (2008 and 2012).


----------



## Galandar

Lord Davıd, that is not about you so please don't tale it personal. In fact I was referring to user KiwiRob


----------



## Lord David

^^ Sorry, but you quoted me, so naturally...


----------



## Galandar

Lord David said:


> ^^ Sorry, but you quoted me, so naturally...


Well you were answering to that KiwiRob guy so I simply explained what kind of troll he is so that you don't take his comments serious


----------



## KiwiRob

Lord David said:


> Remember, Istanbul has not shown it's professionalism as of late, there's a lot of catching up to do and it will surely be on the minds of people and the IOC right to the voting stage.


Why should we see there applicant file, it's not a public document, just because other cities have made theirs public doesn't mean all should.

I chose Istanbul for a number of reasons: 


It's too soon for another games in Europe so Madrid's out 

Doha will have just had the World Cup, it's tainted by corruption, there will always be a suspicion that the games were bought and it isn't a democratic country, do the Olympic Committee want to go there?

Azerbaijan is almost a dictatorship, do the Olympic Committee want to go there? 

The Olympics should go to a Muslim country, Turkey and Istanbul is the best choice IMO. Besides Istanbul is a beautiful city with a heritage and history which is hard to beat.

If it doesn't go to Istanbul, Tokyo would be my other choice.


----------



## tommassi

KiwiRob said:


> Why should we see there applicant file, it's not a public document, just because other cities have made theirs public doesn't mean all should.
> 
> I chose Istanbul for a number of reasons:
> 
> 
> It's too soon for another games in Europe so Madrid's out
> Doha will have just had the World Cup, it's tainted by corruption, there will always be a suspicion that the games were bought and it isn't a democratic country, do the Olympic Committee want to go there?
> Azerbaijan is almost a dictatorship, do the Olympic Committee want to go there?
> The Olympics should go to a Muslim country, Turkey and Istanbul is the best choice IMO. Besides Istanbul is a beautiful city with a heritage and history which is hard to beat.
> 
> If it doesn't go to Istanbul, Tokyo would be my other choice.


Istanbul is in Europe. So if Madrid's out for that reason, then Istanbul's also out of it.


----------



## BaKuCiTy

KiwiRob said:


> [*]Azerbaijan is almost a dictatorship, do the Olympic Committee want to go there?


why u r acussing Azerbaijan everytime? whats ur problem? dictatorship or not its not ur country n u dont need to choise for the Azeris! in ur opinion its dictatorship but for many Azeris its the best system, so let us live how we want. take better care about ur country where r u from & where is discrimination, fascism & islamaphobia!


----------



## Galandar

BaKuCiTy, as I replied to you in another thread there is no reason to reply to his ignorant posts. KiwiRob is no more a member of SSC forum


----------



## Lord David

KiwiRob said:


> Why should we see there applicant file, it's not a public document, just because other cities have made theirs public doesn't mean all should.
> 
> I chose Istanbul for a number of reasons:
> 
> 
> It's too soon for another games in Europe so Madrid's out
> 
> Doha will have just had the World Cup, it's tainted by corruption, there will always be a suspicion that the games were bought and it isn't a democratic country, do the Olympic Committee want to go there?
> 
> Azerbaijan is almost a dictatorship, do the Olympic Committee want to go there?
> 
> The Olympics should go to a Muslim country, Turkey and Istanbul is the best choice IMO. Besides Istanbul is a beautiful city with a heritage and history which is hard to beat.
> 
> If it doesn't go to Istanbul, Tokyo would be my other choice.


But the IOC allows that, provided it's after the Applicant File submission deadline, which it well and truly is. The others have willingly done so so everyone can learn about their concept. With Istanbul, we're effectively forced to rely on their past bids to have some clue on what their 2020 plan is.

So Azerbaijan is a dictatorship, but compare such to say North Korea. Just look at the difference in progress with the 2 nations. Granted North Korea is hampered with the limitations of a Communist style government, but they are both nations run by family lineages. The difference of course is that we're seeing progress in Azerbaijan, far greater than anything the Soviets did during their time there.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Just watched the turkish sports minister on TV. He explained the turkish bid.

-there will be a competition for the logo
-its not only Olyimpcs, its alos Paralympics. Therefore for us we do not wanted a bid logo which just shows the Olympics. We will present both logos.
- Atatürk Olimpiyat stadi will be refurbished.
- 36 venues, 25 will be new.

Rest was just bla bla (Two continets, metro, ....)


EDIT:
*Istanbul 2020 Applicant City Bid Book*
_Turkish-English_
http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/download/I.2020.APPICANT.TR-ING.pdf

_French-English_
http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/download/i2020.APPICANT.FR-ING.pdf


----------



## emrearas

sercan thats what we tought about the location... next to the walls of istanbul and haydarpaşa 

lol

izleniyoruz abi

for me, another barcelona renovation will happen here if we get the games. even itts not complex like Doha or madrid , but diverse all the sports into the cty and turn the games into an open festival not ever done before.

and the most importnat sentence for me again: Turkey wants the games and our candidate is Istanbul....
that shows the whole country backs the bid.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah but the main Olympic park is till at the same place.

But the Haydarpasa thing is really a good thing. Opening and closing ceremony will be also there.

BTW Atatürk Olimpiyat stadi's capacity stays at 76,000.


----------



## fidalgo

www.sercan.de said:


> EDIT:
> *Istanbul 2020 Applicant City Bid Book*
> _Turkish-English_
> http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/download/I.2020.APPICANT.TR-ING.pdf
> 
> _French-English_
> http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/download/i2020.APPICANT.FR-ING.pdf


none of them work :dunno:


----------



## Lord David

^^ I managed to download the Turkish-English version after several failed French-English attempted downloads.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ Me too.


----------



## www.sercan.de

The new links
TR-EN
http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/download/ist2020bidbookTR-EN.pdf

FR-EN
http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/download/ist2020bidbookFR-ING.pdf

The Plan
http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/download/B.pdf


----------



## www.sercan.de

WTF?

Ceremonies will be in a new stadium. Called Bosphorus Stadium. Capacity 70,000. It will be on the asian side. At the Bosporus.
The green 24.









_~~The Bosphorus Stadium, a landmark architectural legacy, to be constructed for the Olympic and Paralympic
Opening and Closing Ceremonies and Marathons_


----------



## www.sercan.de

*New Poll 2020 Olympics*

new poll added


----------



## Joya

Do other candidate cities have their bid book already ?


----------



## Kazurro

....


----------



## www.sercan.de

Total planned cost for the venues
4,664,400,000 USD


----------



## Lord David

Joya said:


> Do other candidate cities have their bid book already ?


Yep, ages ago, like a mere week after the deadline they put theirs up online. :banana:

Ceremonies in a neutral venue, it's not going to work Istanbul! :nuts:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually its quite a good idea. Its in the center of the city. At the Bosphorus and close to the historical peninsula. 

As far as i understand it will be used for opening and closing ceremony. Not for medal ceremonies

BTW i do not understand why they plan to built a new 12,000 arena at the olympic village for permanent and not temporary. Nobody will used it after the olympics


----------



## Messi

They are going to build a stadium just for ceremonies? So we will have a olympic stadium (current one) for activities and new one for the ceremonies? Who's going to use that stadium later?


----------



## RobH

Since I can't download the applicant file - file seems to be doing funny things - can someone tell me from the tables in the appendix what the capacity of the stadium is both during and post-2020 stadium and what it says in the "legacy" column for this Bosphorus Stadium?


----------



## Lord David

^^ The Olympic Stadium is at 76,000 (with supposed press box, sky box upgrades as proposed for their Euro 2016 bid, but not expanded to 90,000).

Without reading too much on the Ceremonies stadium, people are saying that it's 70,000. By the looks of the "green" it's a planned venue, so it mus be permanent.

There is no mention for the Ceremonies stadium in the venue chart. There's the Olympic Village, Media Village and IBC/MPC, but no mention of the Ceremonies Stadium. I haven't had a proper look through the core information, just maps and charts.


----------



## Jim856796

I trusted Istanbul, They made a mistake when they came up with this stupid Bosphorus stadium idea solely for Olympic ceremonies. Ceremonies are for Ataturk Stadium, and that new Bosphorus Stadium is nothing more than a needless white elephant. I mean, why did they even propose this? Their bid just lost my support. They just need to scrap that idea and put the ceremonies in Ataturk.


----------



## Lord David

Jim856796 said:


> I trusted Istanbul, They made a mistake when they came up with this stupid Bosphorus stadium idea solely for Olympic ceremonies. Ceremonies are for Ataturk Stadium, and that new Bosphorus Stadium is nothing more than a needless white elephant. I mean, why did they even propose this? Their bid just lost my support. They just need to scrap that idea and put the ceremonies in Ataturk.


For once, I agree to an extent. Understandably they couldn't build a venue on the Bosphorus itself, as that would cost billions (though it would be nice), but at 70,000 capacity, when their Olympic Stadium is 76,000 seats and an already existing venue (not to mention the necessary skyboxes for top paying spectators, something this Ceremonies Stadium will need to end up building), is just not enough to justify it being held there, even if it is a symbolic point.

It should also be noted, that for Turkey's bid for the Euro 2016 Football Championships, the Olympic Stadium was stated to be upgraded to 90,000, a capacity touted in some of Istanbul's past bids. Why wasn't the Ceremonies Stadium considered in this capacity (which would justify it's use) and made temporary (which means it's flexible in arena floor size as it won't need to be modified for say football post Olympics or used in any state at all)?


----------



## Jim856796

^^Permanent or temporary, this white elephant ceremonies venue is still absolutely needless, regardless of its capacity or its location in the Istanbul area. It's gonna be an epic fail. I'm wondering if Istanbul or Doha are doing drugs with Rio.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Ahem, the idea of temporary is that there is no legacy, it will be torn down. No worries about White Elephants. It would be more supportive if it were a larger capacity, with a "legacy" of it's stands and seating to be turned into small community football pitch stands post Olympics.


----------



## DÁMASO

The IOC should to force the candidate cities to perform the ceremonies in the Olympic Stadium (Doha and Istanbul) I do not like this custom is changing


----------



## Jim856796

Every time I try to download their applicant file, it'll fail. An error message will come up and say "Error downloading file/opening document. File damage and could not be repaired.". Neutral ceremonies venues are for the Winter Olympics. Istanbul 2020 have turned themselves into another underdog. They'll have better luck bidding for 2032.

I will support Baku's bid now. A green, and hi-tech Olympic host city for the people, just like Beijing was in 2008.


----------



## RobH

There's a part of me which really wants Istanbul to stretch the boundaries here; go for something really bold which would be a risk but would certainly be a talking point and give this compromise solution a _raison d'etre_. Because at the moment it feels a bit like they've seen Rio's solution and said "well, that could get us out of a hole" more than anything else.

If the stadium is to be temporary as certain sources have suggested, or if there's not much use for it afterwards, why actually have a stadium? Why not push the concept much further, there's no reason not to other than convention? If you're going to choose not to have ceremonies in the athletics stadium why not go the whole hog. Do they need to be in a stadium at all?

Given the stunning views of Sultanahmet across the Bosphorus from Asia, Istanbul could do well to look at what Guangzhou did for the Asian Games with an open stage (just on a much bigger scale), using the City as a backdrop.










It woudn't suit everyone's tastes and I don't know how feasible it would be technically, but it'd surely be a brave and interesting thing to propose, and Istanbul most certainly has the skyline for it to be stunning. It'd also differentiate their bid from, for example, Doha's - it'll be saying "we're offering an old, historical city and we're not afraid to push the concept of the opening ceremony to interesting new limits show that". Because whatever this modern funky new Bosphorus stadium is, they're not going to out-Doha Doha.


----------



## www.sercan.de

The proposed Bosphorus stadium's location









So IMO the Bosphorus stadium will have a small stand (like at Baseball Parks) to see the skyline of the historical peninsula and ships...









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6612031.jpg


----------



## Galandar

^^ In historical downtown of Istanbul on Asian coast? :shocked: Are they crazy or something? :bash:


----------



## Messi

It seems they won't use the Olympics as a chance to refurbish the city. It's more like "we'll need some venus, we'll build them somewhere if we get the Games". The plan Sercan and I talked on the previous page is the result of a small brainstorm on an internet forum and it makes of sense than the plan that has been developed by a huge team over a long period of time.


----------



## www.sercan.de

They just choose the cheaper version.




Galandar said:


> ^^ In historical downtown of Istanbul on Asian coast? :shocked: Are they crazy or something? :bash:


Nope, the Bosphorus stadium will be on the asian side, but you will be able to see the histiorical peninsula which is on the european part


----------



## Galandar

www.sercan.de said:


> Nope, the Bosphorus stadium will be on the asian side, but you will be able to see the histiorical peninsula which is on the european part


What I know Uskudar where they are planning this 100 000 stadium is also a historical part of Istanbul but on asian coast. Plus the area is very nearby Haydarpasha Railway Station, isn't it?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, it is. Therefore the veneus will be temporary


----------



## zazo1

I've just seen the project of Istambul and I just can say: we have one which will not get the games in 2020, why? the plan is really bad and there are a lot of new venues to build in a very expensive areas, like the sea, very far everything, too many clusters, and bad conections with the sub-host cities, and the most important thing: so, so expensive, after London, nobody will get the games unless almost all the venues are built.

By the other hand, I see Madrid as the best option, a really good plan concentrated in two clusters, one along the river and the forest (inside the city center) and the other in paralel close to the airport, with a low amount of money to spend, almost all by private hands (clubs, fairs, etc...) and with the 90% of the infraestructure built, an excelent and super fast conection with the sub-host cities, and a super developed sanitary system, security system and the touristic venues.

Talking about Baku and Doha, I think they just have money, neither real values nor good sostenible and good plans.
About Tokyo, It's a very good choice, truly, but they had the games years ago and they have few problems, etc..

What do you think about this?


----------



## Jim856796

Well it's official: Doha is on steroids and Istanbul is on endo. :lol:


----------



## Boriska

Jim856796 said:


> I will support Baku's bid now. A *green*, and hi-tech Olympic host city for the people, *just like Beijing was in 2008*.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Oh... my... god.


----------



## Chimbanha

After Rio, it's time for a less risky choice. Madrid would be a great host, and God knows how much I love that city, but Tokyo should win so that Paris could host the 2024 games.


----------



## Galandar

zazo said:


> Talking about Baku and Doha, I think they just have money, neither real values nor good sostenible and good plans.


What is this now? What do you mean by "values"?


----------



## Lord David

^^ I think the Baku bid does have values. Promoting it's youth culture and the young age of the nation of Azerbaijan. It never really identified any sort of value in it's 2016 bid, but now it is thanks to it's focus on a youth centered Olympics.

As for sustainability, Baku has far more sustainable plans than the likes of Doha for example. A good example is it's proposed Tennis venue. Already having a national tennis center meeting the needs of the city, Baku proposes a temporary venue for the Olympics, rather than attempting (at a costly rate) to expand the existing national tennis center (which would mean knocking down surrounding buildings), they propose a temporary one at White City, the location of the Athlete's Village.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I'd say it's between Madrid and Istanbul. I'd prefer to see Istanbul host, though.


----------



## Macedonia

I support Istanbul


----------



## 863552

I pray for Madrid.


----------



## Kriativus

Chimbanha said:


> After Rio, it's time for a less risky choice. Madrid would be a great host, and God knows how much I love that city, but Tokyo should win so that Paris could host the 2024 games.



What makes you say Paris is going to host the 2024 games? 

Please, don't tell me it's because of 1924 host... This is nonsense.


----------



## Lord David

Paris will bid, it all depends if they improve their 2012 bid and more importantly if Madrid or Istanbul don't host, or even to a certain extend Baku.

It will be marketed as the centennial bid, but will it work?


----------



## Kriativus

I'll go with Istambul. Give me some fresh and hot city, please.


----------



## Kriativus

Lord David said:


> Paris will bid, it all depends if they improve their 2012 bid and more importantly if Madrid or Istanbul don't host, or even to a certain extend Baku.
> 
> It will be marketed as the centennial bid, but will it work?



Yeah.. We've all seen how Athens performed in 1996.


----------



## Knitemplar

The Bosphorus Stadium will be like the Singapore 2010 YOG stadium and the Guanghzou 2010 Asian Games OC stadium...overlooking the water and is meant for spectaculr pyrotechnics over the water + maybe a_ son et lumiere_ show from the Topkapi, the Haga Sophia and probably from a flotilla of boats.


----------



## Lord David

Kriativus said:


> Yeah.. We've all seen how Athens performed in 1996.


Well this is slightly different. Athens was right to bid for 1996, after all that was the Olympics Centennial, but they were clearly not ready and produced an arrogant bid.

Paris will be bidding for it's Centennial Games, which may or may not work, but they're certainly in a capable position to host.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## Gaudi-RM

I voted for Madrid


----------



## Atomicus

I voted for Madrid but I'd like to vote for Tokyo too. I wouldn't mind at all if Tokyo won instead of Madrid, I think I'd feel as happy.


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Madrid 2020


----------



## barberton

Voted for Madrid 2020


----------



## Loucura

voted for Istambul. Good luck to Brazil


----------



## OwnTheNight

Istanbul 2020 :cheers:


----------



## sabuhi

Baku 2020


----------



## tone_c

Tokyo is the only realistic choice for me. Madrid is too close to London, Doha and Baku are risky for many reasons, Istanbul isn't ready, maybe 2024 for them.


----------



## hkskyline

Sunday, March 4, 2012
*Tokyo Olympics support trails rivals*
Kyodo

LONDON — Tokyo's bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics has the least public support among the five candidate cities, according to surveys.

Tokyo's bid is backed by 65.2 percent of the public, while Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan, has the highest public support rate at 90 percent, followed by Istanbul at 87.1 percent, Doha at 82 percent and Madrid at 75.3 percent. The candidate cities held their own surveys.

In terms of the nationwide approval rating, Azerbaijan again came out on top at 95 percent, followed by Spain at 84 percent, Turkey at 83.3 percent and Japan at 65.7 percent. Qatar did not provide a national approval rating.

Despite the alarming results, Japanese Olympic Committee President Tsunekazu Takeda pointed out that none of the other four candidates have hosted the Olympics before, and said it is inevitable that cities bidding for the first time will enjoy strong public support. Tokyo hosted the 1964 Summer Games.


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO Madrid will get it.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

.....


----------



## Mo Rush

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO Madrid will get it.


I can never take the ATR index seriously when they can give a city with 50,000+ hotel rooms in the 3-5 star category the same rating as a city with 30,000 hotel rooms in that category.


----------



## parcdesprinces

I voted, in the poll above, for Tokyo !!


----------



## Boriska

Yeah. Let's go Tokyo. :cheers:

And in 2024, Paris


----------



## Jim856796

Looks like Baku does need to build more hotels in the near future.


----------



## Lord David

LaDyMaRTa said:


> Winter Olympic Games 2018 will be in Pyeongchang (South Korea) so close to Tokyo  *Only 2 years*.. and London is 2012 and Madrid will be in 2020


Oh please, everyone even the IOC head Jacque Rogge said that the Winter Olympics and Summer Olympics have nothing to do with each other. So what if the Winter Games is being held in the same region? It doesn't hurt Tokyo's chances because the Winter Games aren't directly linked to the Summer Games (especially now that we have this 2 year between Olympics thing, rather than the past of having both editions in the same year).


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## RobH

London 2012 was the problem for Madrid 2016, not Sochi.

Nagano 1998 to Beijing 2000 nearly happened. So did Beijing 2008 to Pyeongchang 2010. Both were only a few votes short of being reality.

It's really only a matter of time before we get Summer and Winter hosts from Asia back-to-back or visa-versa, especially with the continent's growing influence.

And with the European field so thin for 2020, I don't see why 2018-2020 shouldn't be the first Asian pairing. I think Tokyo has a very good chance.


----------



## Bathu

istanbul 2020 wonderfull


----------



## wapo5050

I voted, in the poll above, for Madrid!!


----------



## Alrayyan

*Doha's Venues*

*Qatar University and Katara*


*West Bay and Airport*


*AlSadd and Aspire Zone*


*Educationcity and Doha Olympic Park*


----------



## Lord David

Doha won't win.


----------



## hater

Lord David said:


> Doha won't win.


Lol we all know that


----------



## Boriska

You took that from wich pdf ?

Where Tennis gonna take place ?


----------



## Alrayyan

Boriska said:


> You took that from wich pdf ?
> 
> Where Tennis gonna take place ?


Doha 2022 mini bid book (applicant file) you can find it here: www.doha2020.qa 

Tennis will take place at 'Khalifa Tennis and Squash centre'


----------



## Boriska

OK. Thanks


----------



## djidma11

Doha has a lot of chances,Why Australians are jealous?looool


----------



## hater

djidma11 said:


> Doha has a lot of chances,Why Australians are jealous?looool


No actually Qatar has 0 chances


----------



## djidma11

Why Qatar has 0 chances?Who are you to tell this?Qatar has more chances than Azerbaïjan,because they host a lot of competitions,like Asian Games in 2006,Asian Cup in 2011,and other.But I never hear of Azerbaïjan,except they will host Eurovision 2012 sorry


----------



## djidma11

hater said:


> No actually Qatar has 0 chances


Why Qatar has 0 chances?hno:Who are you to tell this?You are working in IOC?Why they can't host Olympics?Qatar has more chances than Azerbaïjan,because they host a lot of competitions in the past,like Asian Games in 2006,Asian Cup in 2011,and other.But I never hear of Azerbaïjan,except they will host Eurovision 2012 sorry


----------



## hater

djidma11 said:


> Why Qatar has 0 chances?hno:Who are you to tell this?You are working in IOC?Why they can't host Olympics?Qatar has more chances than Azerbaïjan,because they host a lot of competitions in the past,like Asian Games in 2006,Asian Cup in 2011,and other.But I never hear of Azerbaïjan,except they will host Eurovision 2012 sorry


Baku has more chances
Qatar is already hosting 2022 Fifa


----------



## RobH

Why would the country that gave us Sydney 2000 be jealous? Seriously, I wish some people would think before they posted.


----------



## djidma11

hater said:


> Baku has more chances
> Qatar is already hosting 2022 Fifa


Yes that's true,but why not?Look at Brazil who will host World Cup 2014 and 2016 Olympics 



RobH said:


> Why would the country that gave us Sydney 2000 be jealous? Seriously, I wish some people would think before they posted.


And Melbourne 1952,let other countries to host Olympics,You want everything?Qatar has World Cup,and Australia no :lol:


----------



## love-qatar

hater said:


> No actually Qatar has 0 chances


chances are equally for all cities. you guys are not the cooeties members and your voits is not going to change the final resurts, you are just in a forurm and this forums is for towers and it got sport section, anyway what i want to say we do not evaluate the bid files there are people who are spicallies to do that and voite.

all what you guys do here is says what u think and opinions, no body thought that Qatar will host the WC and all was joking but we did it how ever is the way or how finally who win??

everyone will be so exited about their bid and for sure will support it but finally its all wishes we wont change anything... Lets wait till June and see which 3 cities will countinue and the 3 will leave, with the reasons.

Thanks


----------



## Lord David

djidma11 said:


> Yes that's true,but why not?Look at Brazil who will host World Cup 2014 and 2016 Olympics


Well that's Brazil, an emerging sports powerhouse, with the experience, not to mention it's Olympics will be held after the 2014 World Cup, not before like Doha's would.



djidma11 said:


> And Melbourne 1952,let other countries to host Olympics,You want everything?Qatar has World Cup,and Australia no :lol:


So Australia has 2 Olympics, Doha will get no Olympics, ever. Or at the very least in the time being, thanks to it getting the 2022 World Cup in controversial circumstances.


----------



## Lord David

love-qatar said:


> chances are equally for all cities. you guys are not the cooeties members and your voits is not going to change the final resurts, you are just in a forurm and this forums is for towers and it got sport section, anyway what i want to say we do not evaluate the bid files there are people who are spicallies to do that and voite.
> 
> all what you guys do here is says what u think and opinions, no body thought that Qatar will host the WC and all was joking but we did it how ever is the way or how finally who win??
> 
> everyone will be so exited about their bid and for sure will support it but finally its all wishes we wont change anything... Lets wait till *June* and see which *3 cities will countinue and the 3 will leave, with the reasons*.
> 
> Thanks


Actually, the acceptance report is being held in May in Quebec City, Canada. Now that Rome has withdrawn, it's a good possibility that all 5 remaining cities advance through, even though Baku is technically the weakest of the lot and Doha has an issue with the proposed dates. I just don't see Baku being the lone eliminated, or being eliminated with Doha.


----------



## TEBC

Istanbul!! time for middle eastern


----------



## adeaide




----------



## adeaide




----------



## adeaide




----------



## adeaide




----------



## adeaide




----------



## Lord David

adeaide said:


>


That is NOT Istanbul's logo. They currently (and unprofessionally) don't have one (besides, you're not even supposed to have the Olympic Rings in applicant logos).

Supposedly they plan to release one in May, during the Candidature Acceptance summit in Quebec, something which is also slightly unprofessional.


----------



## Galandar

Helios Partners Join Baku's 2020 Olympic Bid Ahead of ANOC
_________________________________-

This is another great news for Baku 2020 bid  For now Baku really deserves to be shortlisted and I am sure with the current trend and ambitious plans soon or later Baku will reach its main goal. Together we can! :cheers2:


----------



## hater

Galandar said:


> Helios Partners Join Baku's 2020 Olympic Bid Ahead of ANOC
> _________________________________-
> 
> This is another great news for Baku 2020 bid  For now Baku really deserves to be shortlisted and I am sure with the current trend and ambitious plans soon or later Baku will reach its main goal. Together we can! :cheers2:


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kamranyeezy

Galandar said:


> Helios Partners Join Baku's 2020 Olympic Bid Ahead of ANOC
> _________________________________-
> 
> This is another great news for Baku 2020 bid  For now Baku really deserves to be shortlisted and I am sure with the current trend and ambitious plans soon or later Baku will reach its main goal. Together we can! :cheers2:


:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## nealc

Lord David said:


> That is NOT Istanbul's logo. They currently (and unprofessionally) don't have one (besides, you're not even supposed to have the Olympic Rings in applicant logos).
> 
> Supposedly they plan to release one in May, during the Candidature Acceptance summit in Quebec, something which is also slightly unprofessional.


They have released a plan, you just haven't looked in the right places for it. Istanbul is a magnificent, beautiful, historic, culturally significant city, its location is amazing, all things which cannot be said about some of the cities bidding for the games.

It's gutting that Rome dropped out, I'm sure if they had bid they would have won hands down. According to Gamesbids.com the Rome bid was far superior to any of the other bids.


----------



## nealc

Galandar said:


> Helios Partners Join Baku's 2020 Olympic Bid Ahead of ANOC
> _________________________________-
> 
> This is another great news for Baku 2020 bid  For now Baku really deserves to be shortlisted and I am sure with the current trend and ambitious plans soon or later Baku will reach its main goal. Together we can! :cheers2:


Isn't Baku a major risk for the IOC? As far as I can tell, Azerbaijan has never hosted a major international sports event, I may be wrong here but isn't the upcoming Eurovision song contest the very first major international event to be held in Baku? It appears odd that a country with very little sporting history, in both participation at elite level and in hosting be given the worlds premier sports event. 

I also put Doha in the same boat, another country with very little sporting history, IMO also a risk for the IOC.


----------



## Galandar

^^ Baku already hosted a number of european and world championships in different kind of sports. This year Baku is hosting not only Eurovision Song Contest but also FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup. In addition, some days ago it was announced that Azerbaijan will host UEFA U-17 Men's European Cup.


----------



## nealc

Those football cups are pretty minor events, even NZ has hosted age group FIFA world cups. What major events, i.e. world, european or diamond league athletics championships, track cycling worlds, swimming worlds has Baku hosted?


----------



## Galandar

^^ Well it seems you know in advance and still point on exact world or european championships Baku has never hosted. Which answer do you expect me to give?


----------



## nealc

You've proven my point, none, nada, zip, Baku has never hosted a major international event, therefore the IOC would be being highly irresponsible awarding the games to Baku. If you take patriotism out of the equation surely you can see that a games in Baku would be a risk for the IOC; the IOC don't take risks (only bribes) so I can't see Baku or Doha getting the games.


----------



## Galandar

^^ I got your point. Anyway we are ready to do our best to bring SOG to Baku and organize it as great as possible. So before putting one or another bid to a garbage bin let IOC decide it. They definitely know better whom to award it


----------



## hater

Baku is hosting Eurovision smarty ^^^
and Baku hosted International Judo competition and Boxing in 2011


----------



## nealc

^^Did you read anything I said? Eurovision is a one day event, there not tens of thousands of athletes, coaches, administrators, media. Amateur boxing and judo are also fairly small events, btw were they world championships?

I'm not just getting at Baku, I also think Doha is a risk, if you look at the recent cities which have hosted a Summer Olympics they are major world cities, not a tag you could give to Baku or Doha, they are both huge risks and I'd be very impressed if either made the shortlist. 

Doha will have an opportunity to prove itself with the Football World Cup, Baku needs to prove itself with some major event like the Athletics World Championships, then I think both cities would have a chance.


----------



## Galandar

^^ Now I see you don't have much idea about Eurovision  And yes Baku hosted both world and european championships with the latest events such as AIBA World Boxing Championship 2011 and "final four" of CEV European Champions League 2012.


----------



## Alrayyan

nealc said:


> Isn't Baku a major risk for the IOC? As far as I can tell, Azerbaijan has never hosted a major international sports event, I may be wrong here but isn't the upcoming Eurovision song contest the very first major international event to be held in Baku? It appears odd that a country with very little sporting history, in both participation at elite level and in hosting be given the worlds premier sports event.
> 
> *I also put Doha in the same boat, another country with very little sporting history, IMO also a risk for the IOC.*


IMO it's not fair putting Doha on the same level as Baku, Doha has hosted several international events including 2 AFC Asian Cups, Asian Games, Arab Games and IAAF indoor worlds. It's also going to be hosting 2014 FINA, 2015 IHF Handball world cup and FIFA 2022.

Im glad that Qatar is finally able to send women athletes to the 2012 Olympic Games, its the first time a women have qualified, another one is going to enter via IOC wildcard. (shooting and swimming)


----------



## Turkiiish

*Baku 2020 Offers New Sustainable Hosting Model At ANOC*










Delegates at the ANOC General Assembly in Moscow Saturday heard during Baku 2020's presentation its offer to the Olympic Movement of a new, sustainable model of hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games.
Mehriban Aliyeva, the First Lady of Azerbaijan, told the 1,000 delegates gathered at the city's World Trade Centre, "we want Baku 2020 to demonstrate that it is possible to host prudent, responsible Games while honouring the Olympic and Paralympic ideals; and, we want the Olympic values of excellence, friendship and fair play to contribute to the social development of our nation, as it has done so many times before".

She added, "Baku is a vibrant city, a visionary mixture of ancient and modern architecture, a rich palette of cultures and generations of history. Above all, Baku is a dynamic, healthy-lifestyle city. On a fine summer day, you can swim in the warm waters of the Caspian Sea, go for a run along the Boulevard or enjoy sports in several newly constructed, state-of-the-art facilities".

She said the government of Azerbaijan recognized the political and financial investment needed to stage the Games, adding "let me assure you, we are ready. I give you the President's and indeed the entire county's guarantee that if Baku is awarded the honour of hosting the 2020 Games, we will do everything required to ensure that Baku 2020 fulfils your every expectation".

The city's presentation began with the bid's Communications Director Narguiz Birk-Petersen asking delegates to "imagine an Olympic Games in a new region of the world; a Games that introduces one of the world's oldest, yet little known cultures - my culture - in a modern and vibrant celebration of sport and friendship".

Birk-Petersen also stressed the importance of Baku's proposed new hosting model, saying "we want to prove that an Olympic Games is not only a sound investment in a nation's sport, health and qualify of life, but that it can be hosted in a responsible manner, which, in turn, provides a sustainable Games hosting model for the future".

Elkhan Mammadov, Baku 2020 Sports and Venues Director, described his home city's strengths saying, "Baku has an ideal climate for sport, a beautiful waterfront, and an amazing history. And perhaps importantly in these challenging financial times, we offer one of the strongest, fastest growing economies in the world. The positive impact of Baku 2020 is almost impossible to calculate. The legacy for sport in Azerbaijan will transform the lives of athletes for generations to come".

He added, "we offer the Olympic Movement a Games model based on true need; this means sustainable venues designed to remain in place, serving local and regional athletes. Our model can show future potential Host Cities that the Olympic Games are achievable, responsible investments for the future".

All five candidates to host the 2020 Olympic Games had the opportunity to make 10-minute presentations at ANOC. Doha, Istanbul, Madrid and Tokyo also presented Saturday.

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/2020_bid_news/1216136154.html


----------



## Galandar

Baku 2020 Facebook fan page has reached 50 000 likes. Together we can!


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

I was just reading the first page, and was wondering something. Why didn't Chicago get the 2016 olympic games ? I have heard a few different things. One of them was that the person that headed Chicago's bid did a bad job. I know that everyone though Chicago was going to win, but i guess something went wrong. Although Chicago does have a bunch of stadium's, they are very spread apart. Also, most of the Olympic games have been in America, and its suppose to be global. 

I actually just read an article that explained it http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=113468287 It made a lot of sense, it was just bad planning on Chicago's part and they didn't want the Olympics to be in America, apparently because of all of our extra funds and our arrogance.

Also, Im excited for London 2012!


----------



## swifty78

^^ Id still like Chicago to host one day tho, I myself always thought it was gonna come down to Chicago and Rio with a very close result.


----------



## euroaz

Baku has deserve to host 2020 
but let's be honest

It's time to Istanbul


----------



## vitaming

Istanbul was one of the five most important cities in the world until the last century, when non-Turk merchants were ejected and insularity took root. It's now reintegrated with Europe and reclaiming the birthright of the east-west axis.

It's very much _time to Istanbul._


----------



## Lord David

If Istanbul were more professional in this bid race, then maybe I'd support them. But currently they are not, especially with regards to proposed ceremonies venue, lack of bid logo (so far and the fact that they propose to unveil it in May in Quebec City, Canada, just mere days before the candidature acceptance deadline) and their ambitions for Euro 2020 (making it look like Euro 2020 is the consolation prize).

Highly unprofessional IMO.


----------



## Turkiiish

Lord David said:


> If Istanbul were more professional in this bid race, then maybe I'd support them. But currently they are not, especially with regards to proposed ceremonies venue, lack of bid logo (so far and the fact that they propose to unveil it in May in Quebec City, Canada, just mere days before the candidature acceptance deadline) and their ambitions for Euro 2020 (making it look like Euro 2020 is the consolation prize).
> 
> Highly unprofessional IMO.


Si ils sont choisi par la CIO, il vont annoncée le logo, slogan & leur nouveau site internet au Canada.


----------



## Lord David

Turkiiish said:


> Si ils sont choisi par la CIO, il vont annoncée le logo, slogan & leur nouveau site internet au Canada.


They will be chosen of course, but it seems a tad idiotic to do such a thing in event that chooses whether or not you progress to the Candidate stage.

What if the IOC becomes a bit cocky and says no? Then what? All the preparation of hiring a venue, transporting banners/sculptures etc and doing the logo video. It should have been done ages ago.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Toronto Isn't bidding for the 2020 Olympics.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ Yeah! That's true! Finally, STOP talking something that ultimately never happen (here)!


----------



## Galandar

Eurosport on Baku Olympic Bid 2020


----------



## CharlieLima

How much would Azerbaijan have to invest during the next 8 years to even be near hosting the Olympics? I'm sorry but I find these candidatures from poor countries nothing else but silly.

I believe this will go rather easy to Istanbul, maybe Madrid could be a possible alternative with two straight failures, but I don't think so.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

swifty78 said:


> ^^ Id still like Chicago to host one day tho, I myself always thought it was gonna come down to Chicago and Rio with a very close result.


Chicago officials made some stupid last second decisions, like waiting to approve funding to the last second. 

Here are a few excerpts from an article on it:




> Also, the U.S. Olympic Committee seemed to go out of its way to put obstacles in Chicago's path. IOC members are not generally fond of the United States because (choose one or select all):
> 
> 1. American corporate sponsorships and television contracts are the single-biggest source of Olympic funding. This is viewed by some as Olympic imperialism.
> 
> 2. The U.S. is viewed as an arrogant and dominating world power generally.
> 
> 3. The Olympic bribery scandal involved an American bid and resulted in humiliating hearings in the U.S. Congress (in which then-IOC-President Juan Antonio Samaranch was forced to empty his pockets at a metal detector) and a failed but embarrassing prosecution by the Justice Department.





> Finally, Chicago politicians defied their reputations for political acumen by failing to guarantee Olympic funding until a few weeks before the voting. This is the most basic element of Olympic bidding: Don't leave the IOC on the hook if you don't raise enough money to pay all the Olympic bills. The failure to provide the guarantee earlier could have been viewed as classic American arrogance, as in "we like to do things our way."


http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=113468287


----------



## Galandar

CharlieLima said:


> How much would Azerbaijan have to invest during the next 8 years to even be near hosting the Olympics? I'm sorry but I find these candidatures from poor countries nothing else but silly.
> 
> I believe this will go rather easy to Istanbul, maybe Madrid could be a possible alternative with two straight failures, but I don't think so.


Only the government of Azerbaijan annually invests at least 6 bln EUR for infrastructure projects, then I don't count private investments at all. Check the country and what it does first before calling it poor


----------



## swifty78

^^ wouldn't class Qatar, Turkey or Japan as poor countries either.


----------



## Galandar

swifty78 said:


> ^^ wouldn't class Qatar, Turkey or Japan as poor countries either.


I know but in this regard the post of CharlieLima was exactly about Azerbaijan.


----------



## CharlieLima

Galandar said:


> Only the government of Azerbaijan annually invests at least 6 bln EUR for infrastructure projects, then I don't count private investments at all. Check the country and what it does first before calling it poor


Alright, it might be wrong calling Azerbaijan directly poor, but even if the transformation from planned economy to market based economy has worked out relatively well, they still have a long way to go to establish a well functional market economy. Of course Azerbaijan is a nation on the rise, but hosting the summer Olympics is an enormous investments that I believe only the G20 nations and the gulf states could handle.

The last smaller country since the 50's that has hosted the summer games was Greece in 04 and after that, most of the venues have been left in Athens without any tenants or anything. This will probably be the case in Baku aswell which wouldn't be positive for the country at all in the long-term.


----------



## Galandar

CharlieLima said:


> The last smaller country since the 50's that has hosted the summer games was Greece in 04 and after that, most of the venues have been left in Athens without any tenants or anything. This will probably be the case in Baku aswell which wouldn't be positive for the country at all in the long-term.


Athens' biggest mistake was a big number of permanent venues without any legacy mode. Baku 2020 has a completely different approach in this regard. Could you please check its bid book first before argumenting on those things?


----------



## Lord David

^^ There was legacy for Athens eventually, but they shouldn't have gone ahead with building so many venues without clear then and there legacy for them and just letting them sit empty (until someone bought them essentially) immediately after the Olympics.


----------



## Looker

edit


----------



## DÁMASO

some videos about Madrid 2016 ... Now, GO MADRID 2020


----------



## DÁMASO




----------



## kamranyeezy

^^
wow !


----------



## vitaming

DÁMASO said:


>


I bet none of them had to take off work to be there.


----------



## Dan M.

GO ISTANBULLLLLLLLLL!


support from Brazil!


----------



## Alphaville

vitaming said:


> I bet none of them had to take off work to be there.


:lol:


----------



## DÁMASO

vitaming said:


> I bet none of them had to take off work to be there.



Your comment is not funny and is out of place, this mosaic was made Sunday during a race of women in support of the application


----------



## Alphaville

DÁMASO said:


> Your comment is not funny and is out of place, this mosaic was made Sunday during a race of women in support of the application


It's not funny because its alludes to a serious issue facing Spain, high employment due to a bad economy. A country facing such serious issues should not be indulging in such fantasies like the Olympics. 

Anyway, even if the economy was such an issue - why is Spain so deserving, over other nations, to host the Olympic Games again so soon after 1992?


----------



## DÁMASO

Alphaville said:


> It's not funny because its alludes to a serious issue facing Spain, high employment due to a bad economy. A country facing such serious issues should not be indulging in such fantasies like the Olympics.
> 
> Anyway, even if the economy was such an issue - why is Spain so deserving, over other nations, to host the Olympic Games again so soon after 1992?


for that matter, because is a problem, you should not be laughing. And with the unemployment problem, the Olympic Games would help to lower the unemployment rate. Additionally the games are in 2020, the crisis will not come until then. As regards expenditure, 80% of the infrastructure are made, the rest will cost € Madrid 0. Why it deserves Spain? Like other times has been granted the games for solidarity, Spain need to give a boost to its economy and because it is the one great European capital which has not still celebrated


----------



## Alphaville

DÁMASO said:


> for that matter, because is a problem, you should not be laughing.


It was figurative. 




> And with the unemployment problem, the Olympic Games would help to lower the unemployment rate. Additionally the games are in 2020, the crisis will not come until then. As regards expenditure, 80% of the infrastructure are made, the rest will cost € Madrid 0.


This is ridiculous excuse making PR right from the bid team itself. Cities bid for the Olympics out of civic pride and the immense publicity it provides - but few admit this. Whatever amount of venues Madrid has in place, the Olympic Games is an immense project, with no guarantee of any monetary return. The security and organisational costs alone will be in the billions. The hypocritical aspect of the bid is they refer to job creation - but this costs $$. The flipside is the fact there will be minimal construction required due to venues in place, but this also means less jobs required for the bid. At a time when the near to mid future for Europe is so uncertain, why bring that cost to the Spanish taxpayers at a time when they cannot afford it? It seems like a ridiculous risk, and civic energies should be elsewhere. 

Germany and France -- both in far, far superior economic positions than Spain -- both had early plans for a 2020 bid but didn't go ahead with them, due to economic concerns and timing. 

Look at Greece, its current position was not helped by staging the 2004 Olympics. The Italians did the smart thing and withdrew their bid. 



> Spain need to give a boost to its economy and because it is the one great European capital which has not still celebrated


This just reeks of arrogant cultural superiority. Who cares if its a major European capital that has not hosted? If this is so important to the Spanish people then why wasn't Madrid put forward as candidate city for 1992? Many countries around the world are suffering economically, not just Spain. Why do they get licence to this feeble excuse? Its cheap sentimentalism. Should Japan get 2020 on the basis of the horror of the tsunami? Or Istanbul as the first Islamic and dual-continental host? Or Doha as first Arabic host? Or Baku as first Central Asian host? These at least have some merit. Madrid would simply be the first Madrid Olympics and first Spanish since 1992. Enthralling. 


Brussels, Copenhagen, Lisbon, Vienna and Budapest are all great European capitals who have never staged an Olympic Games also, and in some instances their nations have never hosted the Olympics, unlike Spain which had the privilege of doing so in 1992. Internationally, and in terms of the Summer Olympics, Spain is a middle power. 

Its absurd arrogance and greed, and I'm surprised it isn't picked at more on this forum. I hope the IOC rejects the application in a few weeks on the basis of the financial situation; Spain is sick and its a risk to use the Olympic Games as a tool for their own recovery. 

IMO if the IOC wants to cut the crap and get to the best outcome for 2020 - only Istanbul and Tokyo should be allowed to go on as official candidate cities.


----------



## RobH

That's complete tosh. If the people of Spain support this bid and it's technically feasible (which it _undoubtedly_ is) why should you as a Sydneysider be so angry and why should the IOC not shortlist it? It's not your (or my) place to say whether it's right for Spain to bid or not and get all high and mighty over it - it's up to Spain and the Spanish and they've decided they want to bid. Sure you can have an opinion on whether you want them to win or not, but that's different.

Madrid deserves to shortlist because it has a superb technical bid. And it _will_ shortlist. From then on it's up to the IOC to decide whether Madrid offers too big a risk financially or not. The biggest risk, as far as I can see, will be in whether they can raise the domestic sponsorship needed. The IOC will need to look carefully at whether Spain's private sector is up to the task. But it will score a good technical score as it has for its previous two bids and will shortlist because of that. To not shortlist them would be politicking by the IOC, it would be them saying they know better than the Spanish government what's best for them. It would be outrageous to not shortlist Spain's bid on that basis.


----------



## Alphaville

RobH said:


> That's complete tosh. If the people of Spain support this bid and it's technically feasible (which it _undoubtedly_ is) why should you as a Sydneysider be so angry and why should the IOC not shortlist it? It's not your (or my) place to say whether it's right for Spain to bid or not and get all high and mighty over it - it's up to Spain and the Spanish and they've decided they want to bid. Sure you can have an opinion on whether you want them to win or not, but that's different.


I'm not angry but I am certainly annoyed at the sentiment I was responding to. I perceived there to be many things wrong with it, hence my response. How does being a Sydneysider (i'm actually from Melbourne), change the validity of my _observation_? It is up to Spanish to decide whether to bid or not, and I agree technically Madrid is great (as it was in 2012 and 2016), but I don't buy this sense of entitlement I have noticed lingering in their bid and its supporters. 



> To not shortlist them would be politicking by the IOC, it would be them saying they know better than the Spanish government what's best for them. It would be outrageous to not shortlist Spain's bid on that basis.


I disagree. The Spanish Government know whats best for _themselves_, in terms of the populism of the Olympics, but I believe the IOC knows better than any in terms of what they expect from an Olympic host, and if they genuinely have the greater numbers that believe Madrid's bid doesn't have the best package for 2020, then why is it so outrageous to knock them back? At a time when the ghost of Athens 2004 has come back to haunt the IOC with the current Greek crisis, it might be a defiant, perhaps outrageous, move. 

I may have been militant in making my point, but I genuinely feel Madrid is in the race for the wrong reasons, but obviously I understand there is nothing I can do about this and if they choose to bid, then so be it. Best of luck to them, but I think for the greater good of the Olympic Games, and its growth and outreach, 2020 is a better fit for Istanbul or Tokyo.


----------



## RobH

> The Spanish Government know whats best for themselves, in terms of the populism of the Olympics, but I believe the IOC knows better than any in terms of what they expect from an Olympic host, and if they genuinely have the greater numbers that believe Madrid's bid doesn't have the best package for 2020, then why is it so outrageous to knock them back?


You said they shouldn't even be shortlisted. Given how good their bid is technically that would be ridiculous. Why the the IOC limit their choices so much at this stage by rejecting a very competent Spanish bid? They can do that when the vote comes round if they don't want Spain, but technically I see no reason Madrid shouldn't be a candidate city.

If the IOC genuinly believes the financial risk is too great for Spain, then they shouldn't shortlist them, but I really don't think they will find that.

I think this argument isn't about Spain's capability, but about whether Spain _should_ be using the Games as a catalyst for growth. That's a judgement for Spain to make, not for the IOC at this stage. Shortlisting is about weeding out those that are technically incapable and I'm sorry but even with their problems I wouldn't place Spain in that category.

As for the idea that only Tokyo and Istanbul should shortlist, that's really silly. It looks _very_ likely Turkey will be handed Euro 2020 by default as the only bidder. That would effectivley kill off Istanbul 2020, so in fact what you're advocating by suggesting a shortlist of two is in fact a shortlist of one! There's no way the IOC will not shortlist Madrid, if for no other reason than it looks like another 2020 applicant city could be off the table. They can't restrict their options this early and throw out a technically competent bid like Madrid's.

As I said, there's no problem with you not wanting Madrid to win - I can see your argument very clearly even if I don't agree with all of it. But I think it's going a bit too far to judge whether they should even bid, and then to want the IOC to restrict their shortlist because of your personal views.


----------



## DÁMASO

That 80% of the infrastructures are constructed is not a ridiculous excuse in the context of a global crisis, see London and its financial problems remain a major world power. For all other expenses for the games, everything is in the dossier specified where will the money come. Will the IOC who evaluates it. In addition, for 2012 and 2016 Madrid took the largest IOC notes, there must be ...
And it is a weak excuse, Madrid, in contrast, Istanbul, Doha and Baku is better prepared and have better infrastructures, not me, says the IOC. And this is not a race of who gives more pain, to win the best.
Azerbaijan, Turkey and Qatar are powers higher than Spain?
I hope if the IOC is right and not as in 2016 in a few weeks eliminated the worst candidates.
Indeed, in Tokyo there were a olympic games
And thank you for worrying about our economy, but not necessary


----------



## GYEvanEFR

DÁMASO said:


> That 80% of the infrastructures are constructed is not a ridiculous excuse in the context of a global crisis, see London and its financial problems remain a major world power. For all other expenses for the games, everything is in the dossier specified where will the money come. Will the IOC who evaluates it. In addition, for 2012 and 2016 Madrid took the largest IOC notes, there must be ...
> *And it is a weak excuse, Madrid, in contrast, Istanbul, Doha and Baku is better prepared and have better infrastructures, not me, says the IOC. And this is not a race of who gives more pain, to win the best.
> Azerbaijan, Turkey and Qatar are powers higher than Spain?*
> I hope if the IOC is right and not as in 2016 in a few weeks eliminated the worst candidates.
> *Indeed, in Tokyo there were a Olympic games*
> And thank you for worrying about our economy, but not necessary


Yes, but FYI *Tokyo* is the most prepared; closest core venue location (same 2016 concept, but the core is the village), but I always think if *Baku* will get most chance to win the bid, since *Istanbul's* theater of ceremony won't get good support by local people, *Doha's* main stadium isn't inside the main city, and you can't forget *Spain had ever held Olympics too* and Europe won't willing for the Olympics, since there are two upcoming Olympics in Europe in 2 years (2012 Summer & 2014 Winter Olympiad).
I guess Tokyo and Baku (or also other) will go ahead for further candidature.


----------



## DÁMASO

GYEvanEFR said:


> Yes, but FYI *Tokyo* is the most prepared; closest core venue location (same 2016 concept, but the core is the village), but I always think if *Baku* will get most chance to win the bid, since *Istanbul's* theater of ceremony won't get good support by local people, *Doha's* main stadium isn't inside the main city, and you can't forget *Spain had ever held Olympics too* and Europe won't willing for the Olympics, since there are two upcoming Olympics in Europe in 2 years (2012 Summer & 2014 Winter Olympiad).
> I guess Tokyo and Baku (or also other) will go ahead for further candidature.


At no time have named Tokyo because he received the highest IOC puntaciones next to Madrid, I have not said otherwise, right?


----------



## rashmin

GO BAKU


----------



## GYEvanEFR

DÁMASO said:


> At no time have named Tokyo because he received the highest IOC puntaciones next to Madrid, I have not said otherwise, right?


I don't understand what things you said, actually. :dunno:
BTW, in your opinion, which applicant cities you guess that will go ahead as candidate city?


----------



## DÁMASO

GYEvanEFR said:


> I don't understand what things you said, actually. :dunno:
> BTW, in your opinion, which applicant cities you guess that will go ahead as candidate city?


Just wanted to say that Tokyo is well prepared, so I will not name.
My candidate cities I can not say because I do not know the projects. When the IOC give their scores and see the projects in each city listed, give my opinion. At the moment my favorites are Tokyo and Madrid


----------



## Boriska

It should be logical if the city which will win the games.
So, it will be Tokyo or Doha.
Maybe Istanbul or Baku.
And Madrid have no chances.

Les turcs ne devraient pas sacrifier l'Euro 2020 qui leur serait plus bénéfique et ou ils sont favoris pour des JO qu'ils ont très peu de chances de gagner.


----------



## hater

Madrid has alot of chances ^^
Istanbul is getting Euro 2020
Doha has no chances


----------



## TheMessage

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> You do realize that the Olympics games will be in almost 1 decade from now?
> 
> One decade ago, Spain was in the middle of an economic boom. One decade ago, Turkey was in the middle of an economic crisis recovery. Many things change in one decade. Today Spain is in an economic crisis and Turkey is booming.


 
Spain´s booming in the 90´s was based on european pump money (meaning german transfer money).Turkey is booming on his own power.


----------



## Turkiiish

- 10 DAYS !


----------



## Boriska

hater said:


> Madrid has alot of chances ^^
> Istanbul is getting Euro 2020
> Doha has no chances


2008 : Asia Beijing
2012 : Europe London
2016 : America Rio
2020 : Obviously, Asia.


----------



## Boriska

Turkiiish said:


> - 10 DAYS !


- 10 days of what ?


----------



## Cauê

For me, the games will be held in *Istanbul,* *Madrid* or *Tokyo.*


----------



## Mr.Underground

Boriska said:


> - 10 days of what ?


To the short list.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

TheMessage said:


> Spain´s booming in the 90´s was based on european pump money (meaning german transfer money).Turkey is booming on his own power.


This is actually a common misconception. In nominal terms, Spain indeed received a great deal of money from the EU programs (due to the country's size), but in proportional terms to their economy, it is really not the case. One thing that you are missing is that indeed they receive funds, but they also give back to the budget. They are net receivers, but when taken as a percentage of their GDP, it is equal to only 0.04%, the highest this number has ever been was 1.7%. This has been the trend since the beginning of the 2000s. The majority of Spain's growth was due to private investment in the construction sector. You think that Turkey is not booming due to the massive FDI flows coming from the EU private sector? In 2010 & 2011, 80-90% of FDI in Turkey was made by EU companies.










But that truly has nothing to do with my original post, where I was talking about the economic cycles. 10 years ago, if you would have thought of having the Olympics in Turkey, people would have laughed due to the financial crisis, while giving them to Spain would have made more sense. Today it is the contrary. In 8 years, things might change again.


----------



## TEBC

BidIndex: Istanbul, Tokyo Lead 2020 Olympic Bid in Volatile Race
Monday, May 14, 2012 2:00am EDT Robert Livingstone
Font size: 


Exclusive - A two-way race is forming early in the 2020 Olympic bid campaign according to results from the widely acclaimed GamesBids.com BidIndex released Monday. Bids from Istanbul and Tokyo are mere points apart, but together they have formed sizeable leads over nearest rival Madrid.

Istanbul lodged bids for four of the previous five summer Games and is leveraging that experience and momentum in this campaign, scoring an impressive 60.20 on the BidIndex scale. This value is up from a final score of 59.46 when the city was eliminated from the 2012 campaign and significantly higher than the 53.94 earned during the 2008 campaign.

Turkey’s commitment to the Olympic movement, a favourable economy compared to European rivals and Istanbul’s persistent bidding that has helped evolve a compelling plan are key factors resulting in the bid’s top score. However, Istanbul’s position is the most volatile in the field and stands to drop significantly should Turkey’s bid to host the UEFA 2020 European Football Championships (Euro 2020) be successful.

Turkey could be awarded Euro 2020 as early as this Tuesday if no other bidders come forward and the tournament is awarded by default. If so, it will be up to Istanbul officials to convince the International Olympic Committee (IOC) that they are capable of hosting two major events in a single year, a scenario that the IOC won’t likely accept. Alternatively – Turkey could abandon the UEFA opportunity in favour of the Olympics.

International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Jacques Rogge has already indicated that Istanbul’s bid will be evaluated based on its ability to host the Games. If they win and sign the Olympic host city agreement, then Istanbul will be forced to reject the Euro 2020 opportunity.

Tokyo is placed only 0.28 points back at 59.92, a score that falls short of the Japanese city’s opening score of 60.41 received at the start of the 2016 campaign. Tokyo exhibits strong key fundamentals typical to successful bids including good financing, well-developed infrastructure for transportation and tourism, major sport event experience and a strategic legacy plan.

To be successful the bid committee will have to fight off critics who believe a Tokyo Games may be too soon after the 2018 Winter Games in nearby PyeongChang, South Korea. Attention will undoubtedly be paid to the 2011 earthquake recovery efforts which could become a double-edge sword for the campaign. Will the Games help the nation get back on its feet or will preparations take the focus off more necessary issues?

Sitting in third, Madrid’s score of 55.10 is disappointing considering the bid was valued at 58.25 at the same point in the 2016 campaign. At the end of the 2012 bid race, Madrid was at a respectable 61.22.

This is Madrid’s third straight Summer Games bid – and Spain’s fifth. The city’s previous two bids have been competitive placing second for 2016 and narrowly missing a third-round upset that may have led to a win for 2012. Madrid’s plans have been typical of other successful candidates and Spain has deep Olympic roots.

But the financial downturn in Spain and the resulting austerity measures have led to a reduction in the bid’s overall budget during a time when competitors are increasing their own spending. History and BidIndex research shows that higher spending increases the odds of a successful bid. Among other things, recruiting expensive specialized bid consultants and developing complex plans have become indispensable prerequisites to winning. Madrid has proposed a budget significantly lower than all other bid rivals.

Further back with a BidIndex score of 53.08 is Doha, Qatar putting the city almost at par with the initial result of 52.83 earned early in the 2016 campaign. Wealthy Qatar won the FIFA World Cup bid for 2022 but when Doha applied for the 2016 Olympic Games the city was rejected because Games dates were proposed in October to avoid the brutal summer heat – the IOC required dates in July and August.

This time, the IOC asked for advance notice of alternate dates and Doha complied – and was approved to move forward. But this doesn’t imply that the IOC is happy with the dates. In fact, many IOC members may be negatively impacted by a non-standard schedule that could cause shifts in major sport schedules and reduced overall revenue due to smaller television audiences.

With abundant funding, political backing, experience and a strong desire, there is no doubt that Doha could host an excellent Olympic Games. But it might not be the kind of Games that IOC wants at this time.

Struggling at the back of the field is Baku, Azerbaijan – a city with a lot to prove in the race. Still, the BidIndex score of 43.66 is markedly better than the 36.85 rating achieved in the 2016 campaign when Baku was left off the short list; and there is a lot of opportunity ahead before the IOC makes its decision in about 16 months.

Baku has aggressive plans for the next eight years and Azerbaijan infrastructure and culture are rapidly expanding, however it may still be too early for the IOC to trust the city with its most valuable franchise.

In February Rome, the first city to declare its candidacy after winning the Italian domestic campaign, withdrew a well-developed plan from the race after the federal government chose not to support the bid amidst austerity measures and an economic crisis. But bid officials made their plans public, and BidIndex was able to use that to generate a score for comparison purposes.

Rome scored 53.66 which would have placed the city fourth between Madrid and Doha. While the plan was generally strong, IOC members may have had concerns about the economic situation and funding for the plans, especially after there were similar difficulties while organizing the recent 2006 Winter Games in Turin.

BidIndex is not intended to rate the bids based solely on technical quality, but on how the bids will perform based on IOC voting patterns. History has proven that the best technical bids often do not win but other factors such as geopolitics usually have a significant impact. The previous two bid winners, Rio 2016 and PyeongChang 2018, both started and ended their campaigns with the highest BidIndex scores.

The race has barely begun and only about 25% of the information needed by BidIndex is available. Results of two evaluation reports and additional data will be needed to complete the BidIndex analysis which will be updated frequently before the Host City Election to be held in Buenos Aires, Argentina on September 7, 2013.

Next week the IOC Executive Board will meet in Quebec City, Canada to reveal an initial evaluation report and accept qualifying bids as candidates to a short list. BidIndex may be updated at that time.

Full BidIndex details can be found on the BidIndex results page or contact [email protected] for more information.

Don't miss any BidIndex updates that will occur during the campaign. Follow us on twitter @gamesbids or "like" us on Facebook.

Baku - 43.66
Doha - 53.08
Istanbul - 60.20
Madrid - 55.10
Tokyo - 59.92

Rome - 53.66 (unofficial - Rome has dropped out of the race)

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/bidindex/1216136186.html


----------



## Alphaville

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> You do realize that the Olympics games will be in almost 1 decade from now?


You do realise 8 years is not a decade? The demand on a 2020 host to deliver will not be in the Olympic year itself, but in just the few years following 2013 when funding of the delivery begins. 



> One decade ago, Spain was in the middle of an economic boom. One decade ago, Turkey was in the middle of an economic crisis recovery. Many things change in one decade. Today Spain is in an economic crisis and Turkey is booming.


You are right in saying that Turkey could be anywhere in 10 years, but it has a better springboard, _right now_ to launch a successful Games in 2020. Yes, Spain will very likely be in a better place in a decades time... but a decade from now is not going to help them stage 2020.


----------



## Galandar

Baku is too low in the BidIndex but I would not trust it much. Btw today Azerbaijan officially refused from a joint with Georgia bid for EURO 2020. The reason is Baku 2020 Olympic Bid


----------



## Alphaville

Galandar said:


> *Baku is too low in the BidIndex but I would not trust it much. Btw* today Azerbaijan officially refused from a joint with Georgia bid for EURO 2020. The reason is Baku 2020 Olympic Bid


You would not trust the bid index just because Baku is "too low"?

Thats ridiculous. The BidIndex quite accurately predicted the winner of 2008, 2016 and 2018 right down to voting patterns. And while it didn't correctly guess the winner of 2010 and 2012, with the exception of 2010 it has nearly always accurately guessed which cities will receive the fewest votes by the time the IOC votes - and going by reliability and history - Baku won't do very well at all in 2013. 

It's down to Tokyo and Istanbul, with Madrid as a third option. 

Baku 2020 is merely a modern day Belgrade 1996; same as Doha is another Osaka 2008.


----------



## RobH

I think the point with BidIndex is that it _doesn't_ evalaute the bids technically or rank them technically. It purportedly sets out to compare the bids to past winning bids _and past voting patterns_ and ranks them based on that. It's a statistical model, which we only see the final results of sadly - it's _not_ a technical analysis of the bids.

So unless Galandar has an encyclopedic knowledge of IOC voting patterns as well as the knowledge he has of his own city, he can't _know_ that Baku is too low in this particular index.

Clearly Baku has made up some ground on it's last bid though, which I think is fair enough since this bid seems to be a lot more professional and it's also in a slighlty weaker field than last time.

But just as night follows day, supporters of the city that finishes bottom in Gamesbids' BidIndex claim it's not trustworthy.

Guess who the last lot were to make that claim? That's right, Annecy supporters. I seem to remember one in particular claiming the site had an Anglo-bias and was anti-French. 

And a reminder of the results of that election:

Pyeongchang - 63 votes
Munich - 25 votes
Annecy - 7 votes

I don't see why anyone should be surprised that a city that didn't shortlist last time, in a country which is an emerging nation at best, with the government it has, and with the competion it's up against etc. should get a relatively low score. Baku has improved its score and deservedly so, but surely even its most ardent supporters can see the obstacles it faces and the mountain it'll need to overcome to get an IOC majority against the cities it's up against!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Alphaville said:


> You do realise 8 years is not a decade? The demand on a 2020 host to deliver will not be in the Olympic year itself, but in just the few years following 2013 when funding of the delivery begins.
> 
> You are right in saying that Turkey could be anywhere in 10 years, but it has a better springboard, _right now_ to launch a successful Games in 2020. Yes, Spain will very likely be in a better place in a decades time... but a decade from now is not going to help them stage 2020.


Read when you quote. I wrote almost a decade. The difference between Madrid and Istanbul is that Madrid already has functioning 27 of the 36 proposed venues, hence the financial burden will be minimal since the remaining 9 venues will be public/private partnerships.

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/2020_bid_news/1216136101.html


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Alphaville said:


> You would not trust the bid index just because Baku is "too low"?
> 
> Thats ridiculous. The BidIndex quite accurately predicted the winner of 2008, 2016 and 2018 right down to voting patterns. And while it didn't correctly guess the winner of 2010 and 2012, with the exception of 2010 it has nearly always accurately guessed which cities will receive the fewest votes by the time the IOC votes - and going by reliability and history - Baku won't do very well at all in 2013.
> 
> It's down to *Tokyo* and Istanbul, with Madrid as a third option.
> 
> Baku 2020 is merely a modern day Belgrade 1996; same as Doha is another Osaka 2008.


You're forget with Istanbul's controversial bid decision. Join 2020 Olympic Bid & UEFA Euro 2020 Bid, what an absurd idea!
You can't compare Baku 2020 Bid with Belgrade 1996 bid. Belgrade bid for the Olympics when Yugoslavia collapsed and suffered with numbers of revolts, meanwhile Baku is bidding after more than 2 decades since Soviet's dissolution. For Doha, their bid are predictable the *White Elephant* since we had known their news. Why Tokyo? Their venues are close enough to each other. Also they have good transportation facilities, as the best metropolis in Asia after Seoul. FYI over 90% of venues, apart from football (soccer in US), placed on 10 km or less from the center of the city (Olympic Village in this case).
Apart from these, I can't fully trust the BidIndex. Seriously!


----------



## nazrey

*5 capital cities bid to host 2020 Olympics*
16 May 2012 | Last updated at 02:58PM 
http://www.nst.com.my/latest/5-capital-cities-bid-to-host-2020-olympics-1.84546

KUALA LUMPUR: The International Olympic Committee (IOC) is expected to make a decision next week in Quebec, Canada on whether to allow five capital cities bidding to host the 2020 Summmer Olympics, to launch a full-fledged bid to stage the world biggest sporting event.

According to a commentary published in The Telegraph, an online paper from the United Kingdom, the five capital cities interested to host the event are Doha (Qatar), Madrid (Spain), Tokyo (Japan), Istanbul (Turkey) and Baku (Azerbaijan).

Qatar has already secured the 2022 World Cup, confirming the tiny Gulf state as a major player in world sports. 
Madrid, Tokyo and Istanbul are bidding for the third successive time, and Baku, the second time.

"The race could be the most challenging the IOC has run in decades. The decision will ostensibly be made on technical grounds but there are unspoken political and reputational issues to play," according to The Telegraph.

The 2012 Olympics will be held in London, United Kingdom in July, while the 2016 games is in Rio de Janeiro (Brazil). -- BERNAMA


----------



## www.sercan.de

> 5 capital cities


Ehhm. Ankara is the captial city of Turkey


----------



## Jim856796

^^I suppose they mean "Most populated cities"?


----------



## TEBC

nazrey said:


> *5 capital cities bid to host 2020 Olympics*
> 16 May 2012 | Last updated at 02:58PM
> http://www.nst.com.my/latest/5-capital-cities-bid-to-host-2020-olympics-1.84546
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The International Olympic Committee (IOC) is expected to make a decision next week in Quebec, Canada on whether to allow five capital cities bidding to host the 2020 Summmer Olympics, to launch a full-fledged bid to stage the world biggest sporting event.
> 
> According to a commentary published in The Telegraph, an online paper from the United Kingdom, the five capital cities interested to host the event are Doha (Qatar), Madrid (Spain), Tokyo (Japan), Istanbul (Turkey) and Baku (Azerbaijan).
> 
> Qatar has already secured the 2022 World Cup, confirming the tiny Gulf state as a major player in world sports.
> *Madrid, Tokyo and Istanbul are bidding for the third successive time*, and Baku, the second time.
> 
> "The race could be the most challenging the IOC has run in decades. The decision will ostensibly be made on technical grounds but there are unspoken political and reputational issues to play," according to The Telegraph.
> 
> The 2012 Olympics will be held in London, United Kingdom in July, while the 2016 games is in Rio de Janeiro (Brazil). -- BERNAMA


Istanbul didnt bid for 2016!!


----------



## bananapotato

english please..this is international forum


----------



## danVan

I'm glad Doha isn't there, I was afraid they were going to pull another 2022 on us


----------



## Turkiiish

ISTANBUL 2020 BID - Skycrapercity
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505023


----------



## Knitemplar

here's the istanbul 2020 logo!!


----------



## Jim856796

Glad Doha was eliminated. Disappointed Baku was eliminated. I'm sure Baku may bid for 2024 if Paris drops out of that race for any reason.

Guess I'll have to root for Tokyo's bid. And now my updated ranking:

1. Tokyo
2. Madrid
3. Istanbul


----------



## Knitemplar

Jim856796 said:


> Glad Doha was eliminated. Disappointed Baku was eliminated. I'm sure Baku may bid for 2024 if Paris drops out of that race for any reason.
> 
> Guess I'll have to root for Tokyo's bid. And now my updated ranking:
> 
> 1. Tokyo
> 2. Madrid
> 3. Istanbul


Nah. Madrid is toast. Rather, it's just gazpacho!! :lol:


----------



## bananapotato

tokyo2020
paris2024
capetown2028
baku2032
kuala lumpur 2036


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## vitaming

bananapotato said:


> tokyo2020
> paris2024
> capetown2028
> baku2032
> kuala lumpur 2036


There's a snowflake's chance in a blast furnace that they avoid North America until 2040.


----------



## Knitemplar

bananapotato said:


> tokyo2020
> paris2024
> capetown2028
> baku2032
> kuala lumpur 2036


Nah. I think it'll go

Istanbul 2020
Durban 2024 (Paris has expressed no interest in hosting.)
Tokyo 2028 ("8"s go to the Asian cities)
LA 2032 (Centennial of the LA 1932 Games)
Paris or Rome 2036


----------



## OriK

crazyalex said:


> I vote Istanbul
> 
> If Madrid win, Spain will borrow Germany money :lol:


FYI Madrid region is not a ERDF funded area and as it has been stated before, it is a cheap candidature as mostly all the infraestructure already exist.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Knitemplar said:


> here's the istanbul 2020 logo!!


I'm sorry but I can't tell if that is a legitimate logo or not XD


----------



## SirRols

Knitemplar said:


> Nah. I think it'll go
> 
> Istanbul 2020
> Durban 2024 (Paris has expressed no interest in hosting.)
> Tokyo 2028 ("8"s go to the Asian cities)
> LA 2032 (Centennial of the LA 1932 Games)
> Paris or Rome 2036


That sounds a reasonable and possible sequence to me Baro ... err ... knit!


----------



## FAAN

Istanbul 2020
Paris 2024
Cape Town 2028
Vancouver - Seattle 2032
Lima or Santiago 2036
Milan 2040


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Jim856796 said:


> Glad Doha was eliminated. Disappointed Baku was eliminated. I'm sure Baku may bid for 2024 if Paris drops out of that race for any reason.
> 
> Guess I'll have to root for Tokyo's bid. And now my updated ranking:
> 
> 1. Tokyo
> 2. Madrid
> 3. Istanbul


Share the same disappointment. 
Now We'll have to reset the poll.


----------



## everywhere

Istanbul would probably bag the hosting rights. Spain and Japan had their prime before, so why don;t we give smaller nations like Turkey a piece of the global spotlight? :cheers:


----------



## swifty78

Ahhh so nice to see Doha eliminated!!! Thank you IOC for not being like FIFA 

As for Baku, I wish them all the best in the future, get some more experience in hosting things and come back much stronger 

The winner? Hmm I feel it may be a close call between Istanbul and Madrid.


----------



## TEBC

Turkiiish said:


> *ISTANBUL 2020*
> 
> - Budget de 30 milliard d'euros (projet marmaray, stade, fin des travaux du métro tram, Village olympique..etc)
> 
> - Cérémonie d'ouverture & fermeture sur tout le Bosphore donc pour la 1ère fois sur deux contient ; Asie & Europe.
> 
> - Une cérémonie d'ouverture & fermeture avec 1 millions de personnes sur les deux contient (Tout le long du Bosphore)
> 
> - Un stade olympique le "Boğaziçi Stadyumu" (Stade du Bosphore) avec toit rétractable : 100 000 personnes,
> qui sera démontée après les JO puis reconstruit dans 5 autres ville de la Turquie donc la capacité des stades sera de 20 000 personnes.


perfect! great ideia!


----------



## TEBC

Jim856796 said:


> Glad Doha was eliminated. Disappointed Baku was eliminated. I'm sure Baku may bid for 2024 if Paris drops out of that race for any reason.
> 
> Guess I'll have to root for Tokyo's bid. And now my updated ranking:
> 
> 1. Tokyo
> 2. Madrid
> 3. Istanbul


If Madrid or Istanbul get it, an european bid has no chances


----------



## GYEvanEFR

swifty78 said:


> Ahhh so nice to see Doha eliminated!!! Thank you IOC for not being like FIFA
> 
> As for Baku, I wish them all the best in the future, get some more experience in hosting things and come back much stronger
> 
> The winner? Hmm I feel it may be a close call between Istanbul and Madrid.





TEBC said:


> If Madrid or Istanbul get it, an European bid has no chances


I had seen both Istanbul's & Madrid's bid book. I feel neither Istanbul nor Madrid have the venues those are close enough from one to each, even cluster-to-cluster. Why Tokyo?If you see how close Pyeongchang 2018 Olympiad to 2020 Olympiad, look how close London 2012 & Sochi 2014 Olympiad those will happen in same continent.



everywhere said:


> Istanbul would probably bag the hosting rights. Spain and Japan had their prime before, so why don't we give smaller nations like Turkey a piece of the global spotlight? :cheers:


Hmm... What about Turkey 2020 UEFA Euro Bid???


----------



## vitaming

Turkey Euro 2020 is over, I tried to tell you homie.

AZ is a country and culture I respect, but damn you should have seen this coming. I hope the OG bid was just for future considerations and you now plan to join up w Geo's 2020 Euro bid.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

I'm rooting for Tokyo. I'm pretty much sure it will get the chance to host the olympics in 2020.


----------



## Mr.Underground

*2020 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXII Olympiad bids (after short list)*

After short list we have only 3 bids:

- MADRID
- ISTANBUL
- TOKYO

Good luck for the bidders


----------



## mi3max

Istanbul is the right place!


----------



## Mr.Underground

I agree. 
In next days I will analize the three bid books, showing the venues, the plans for the transports and the legacy of the three bids.


----------



## briker

Olympics: Istanbul, Tokyo and Madrid to compete for 2020

Istanbul, Tokyo and Madrid will compete to host the 2020 Olympics after Qatar's Doha and Azerbaijan's Baku were cut from the list on Wednesday. 

The shortlist was announced at the International Olympic Committee's executive meeting in Quebec City. 

Doha and Baku were rejected for a second time in a row after failing to make the final list for the 2016 Games. 

The remaining cities will now embark on a lobbying period with the winner named on 7 September 2014 in Buenos Aires. 

The 15-member executive board, headed by IOC president Jacques Rogge, chose the finalists after examining a technical evaluation report compiled by a panel of Olympic experts. 

Japan's Tokyo hosted the Olympics in 1964, while neither Istanbul in Turkey nor Spain's Madrid have held the Games. Madrid is bidding for a third consecutive time, Tokyo a second time in a row and Istanbul a fifth time overall. 

Doha, which was proposing to hold the 2020 Olympics in October rather than the usual July/August schedule to avoid the Gulf Arab state's searing summer heat, is already hosting the 2022 World Cup football tournament. 

Rome pulled out of the running in February because of the country's efforts to head off a debt crisis. 

London will host the 2012 Summer Games from 27 July - 12 August, while the Brazilian city of Rio de Janeiro will stage the 2016 Olympics.


----------



## Boriska

Go Tokyo, Go ! :banana:


----------



## MOHMOH

I so do want Istanbul to win this

Its their 5th bid and if it didnt win i would love Madrid to host 

but Tokyo no it already hosted more than enough


----------



## Galandar

Sad for Baku  Now go Istanbul 2020!


----------



## anacleta

Madrid deserves it after bidding so many times and because most of the infrastructures are already built up. And I guess is one of the capitals that never hosted the Olympic Games.

h o l a m a d r i d 2 0 2 0


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## Knitemplar

anacleta said:


> Madrid deserves it after bidding so many times and because most of the infrastructures are already built up. And I guess is one of the capitals that never hosted the Olympic Games.
> ]


So many times? hno: This is only their 3rd consecutive bid. 

It is Istanbul's *FIFTH* try in the last 6 or 7 rounds. So don't use this _'Madrid-X-times_' B/S. It will backfire on Madrid.


----------



## 863552

Tokyo! 

Please, Tokyo would be amazing.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Galandar said:


> Sad for Baku  Now go Istanbul 2020!


Mee too. 

And you understand like doesn't win the best bid. Baku was better than Madrid and...


----------



## swifty78

Istanbul for somewhere new, old historical city plus Turkey is a rising economy


----------



## Nacho_82

Knitemplar said:


> So many times? hno: This is only their 3rd consecutive bid.
> 
> It is Istanbul's *FIFTH* try in the last 6 or 7 rounds. So don't use this _'Madrid-X-times_' B/S. It will backfire on Madrid.


Well I don't want to be picky, but this is madrid's 4th try, the first time was back in the 70's or something like that. So both cities deserve it in that regard

However Turkey has never hosted te games before, unlike Spain, so I'll give you that


----------



## sunnynook

Well,I'm between Istanbul and Tokyo.But I guess Istanbul has 51% chance


----------



## djidma11

GO TOKYO 2020


----------



## ShakeyNZ

Gotta be Tokyo.
Emotion plays a part, but Istanbul (at this point at least) quite obviously doesn't have a technical bid anywhere as good as Tokyo or even Madrid, heck , even appears to have got a better score than Istanbul.
Tokyo's bid plan is extremely impressive, and after having travelled to Japan last year, the amazingly humble Japanese populous would put on a fantastic Games.
I'd love an Istanbul Games in the near future, but Im going for Tokyo this time.


----------



## Knitemplar

Nacho_82 said:


> Well I don't want to be picky, but this is madrid's 4th try, the first time was back in the 70's or something like that. So both cities deserve it in that regard


I knew that. It was the 1966 vote for the 1972 Games, with Madrid going up against Detroit, Lyons and the winner, Munich. But Madrid supporters are trying to go for the PyeongChang mojo of 3 consecutive tries & the 3rd's "a win." (And Barcelona 1992 is like that proverbial dice hanging from the rearview mirror.) 

Tokyo, too, is on its 4th attempt, with *a win already for 1964*. So, to the IOC'ers who want to award persistence, Istanbul is still one ahead.


----------



## GEwinnen

anacleta said:


> Madrid deserves it after bidding so many times and because most of the infrastructures are already built up. And I guess is one of the capitals that never hosted the Olympic Games.
> 
> h o l a m a d r i d 2 0 2 0


Madrid could have bid instead of Barcelona 1992! The 1992 games are just 28 years ago in 2020 and this is a fact the IOC members will remember to.
Other countries waited 64 years (!!) for the games like the UK!


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Tokyo!!! GO!!!


----------



## Rashad.H

Go Istanbul!!!!


----------



## TEBC

http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Host_city_elections/Final-report-2020-Working-Group-English.pdf


----------



## DENIZLI

Yes! I would like to see Istanbul, as host for the next games in 2020!


----------



## Turkiiish

TEBC said:


> http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Host_city_elections/Final-report-2020-Working-Group-English.pdf


Thank you !


----------



## Kimiwind1184

ShakeyNZ said:


> Gotta be Tokyo.
> Emotion plays a part, but Istanbul (at this point at least) quite obviously doesn't have a technical bid anywhere as good as Tokyo or even Madrid, heck , even appears to have got a better score than Istanbul.
> Tokyo's bid plan is extremely impressive, and after having travelled to Japan last year, the amazingly humble Japanese populous would put on a fantastic Games.
> I'd love an Istanbul Games in the near future, but Im going for Tokyo this time.


*WELL said* kay:


----------



## vitaming

It's a lot less relevant than it used to be. For 2016, Rio's technical scoring was fourth, behind Doha, as Istanbul was this time. Starting with Sydney, the IOC has made it their mission to expand horizons.

That's why I expect Istanbul to become the first Islamic city to host and sense that South Africa will get 2024.


----------



## TRAM_space

I hope the IOC gives us the opportunity this time. Since the attempt for the 2012 Games, Madrid has met expectations, and subsequent attempts bid has improved. Even being in crisis, we achieved the highest score of the 5 cities.

I hope not eliminate us with excuses referring to terrorism, continental rotation, or the crisis ...

In Singapore 2005 were in the third position, second in Copenhagen 2009, hopefully in Buenos Aires 2013 we are the first. It would be amazing to be chosen in the capital of the sister country.

Sorry for my English.


----------



## Mr.Underground

TEBC said:


> http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Host_city_elections/Final-report-2020-Working-Group-English.pdf


Reading (very fast way) best bid should be Tokyo.


----------



## TRAM_space

Mr.Underground said:


> Reading (very fast way) best bid should be Tokyo.


Baku 5,55
Doha 7,27
Istanbul 6,98
Tokyo 8,02
Madrid 8,09

But we know that the notes do not matter much, the games are awarded by sympathies and influences. And that Spain does not have much


----------



## www.sercan.de

?
Doha has got more points than Istanbul?


----------



## TRAM_space

Well I think so, but should review the calculation. But I think I've done well.


----------



## RobH

TRAM_space said:


> I hope the IOC gives us the opportunity this time. Since the attempt for the 2012 Games, Madrid has met expectations, and subsequent attempts bid has improved. Even being in crisis, we achieved the highest score of the 5 cities.
> 
> I hope not eliminate us with excuses referring to terrorism, continental rotation, or the crisis ...
> 
> In Singapore 2005 were in the third position, second in Copenhagen 2009, hopefully in Buenos Aires 2013 we are the first. It would be amazing to be chosen in the capital of the sister country.
> 
> Sorry for my English.


Your English is very good, really no need to apologise!


----------



## TRAM_space

www.sercan.de said:


> ?
> Doha has got more points than Istanbul?


I checked the notes, is correct.


RobH said:


> Your English is very good, really no need to apologise!


Google translator is good, also when I read something strange I correct him.


----------



## emrearas

tokyo / istanbul % 40-45
Madrid % 20-15

heart says ıstanbul mind says tokyo...


----------



## www.sercan.de

So whats the reason Doha is out?


----------



## Mr.Underground

Better. More chance for my fav. bid...Istanbul.

Dreaming the fans in Sultanhamet.


----------



## TRAM_space

www.sercan.de said:


> So whats the reason Doha is out?


Doha have probably eliminated by the proposed dates

Votes for - Votes against

Baku 0 - 12
Doha 3 - 9
Istambul 11 - 1
Tokyo 12 - 0
Madrid 12 - 0


----------



## zazo1

I'd like to remember everybody that* London* has hosted the games in *3 times*, the same city.
I'd also like to comment that *Tokyo hosted the games in 1964*, so, for those who say about Spain and BCN'92... is it a joke?

Ps: I really think that Istambul is not prepared yet to host something like this, not even the country, the situation in Rio is absolutely different.


----------



## azzi282

Just a question im sure has been asked before, but which continent would Istambul be classified under? Europe or Asia? Cos its pretty much half and half isnt it?


----------



## zazo1

azzi282 said:


> Just a question im sure has been asked before, but which continent would Istambul be classified under? Europe or Asia? Cos its pretty much half and half isnt it?


It would be defined in the mind of occidentals as middle east, like Syria, Jordania or Libano, with closer cultures.


----------



## Knitemplar

azzi282 said:


> Just a question im sure has been asked before, but which continent would Istambul be classified under? Europe or Asia? Cos its pretty much half and half isnt it?


Well, because they belong to the EC, NATO and use the euro, they should be European; but they also have the Asian backyard. So, it's a bisexual...errr, bi-continental country. Swings both ways. :lol:


----------



## vitaming

zazo said:


> I'd like to remember everybody that* London* has hosted the games in *3 times*, the same city.
> I'd also like to comment that *Tokyo hosted the games in 1964*, so, for those who say about Spain and BCN'92... is it a joke?
> 
> Ps: I really think that Istambul is not prepared yet to host something like this, not even the country, *the situation in Rio is absolutely different*.


Go on...


----------



## nomarandlee

Doesn't pertain to 2020 but could be very important for future bids. Glad that the USOC and the IOC have seemingly put this issue behind them. I hope either NYC, Chicago, or San Fran bid for 2024. :cheers:



> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-for-olympics-again-20120524,0,7654095.column
> 
> *Deal clears way for U.S. to bid for Olympics again
> A feud within the USOC helped end a long feud with the IOC*
> 
> Globetrotting by Philip Hersh
> 
> 4:18 p.m. CDT, May 24, 2012
> When historians of such things seek the moment the U.S. Olympic Committee found a way to forge the Thursday agreement that put the U.S. back in the game as a potential Olympic Games host, they need look no further than Oct. 7, 2009.
> 
> It was five days after Chicago had suffered a humiliating first-round loss in the International Olympic Committee vote in Copenhagen for host of the 2016 Olympics. There quickly followed, unsurprisingly, calls for heads in the USOC leadership to roll...........
> 
> And he has showed them - while helping the USOC end a self-imposed moratorium on bidding for an Olympics with the signing of a new revenue-sharing deal with the IOC.
> 
> Now the USOC can consider a bid for the 2022 Winter Games, which must be made by the middle of next year, or the 2024 Summer Games, which would be made in 2015. Given the current state of the U.S. economy, the 2024 option seems more promising, as it would be hard for any U.S. big-city mayor to get public support for an Olympic bid until the country has more economic confidence.
> 
> "We hope this has removed roadblocks to a successful bid for the U.S.," Probst said during a Thursday press conference in Quebec City, where the IOC executive board is meeting.............
> 
> Most of the world decried the U.S. share as excessive, no matter that it is the only national Olympic committee receiving no financial support from its government, no matter that the largest pieces (by far) of IOC revenues come from U.S. television rights and U.S.-based multinational companies.
> 
> Blackmun did a larger share of the negotiating. Probst, once discomfited by the idea of schmoozing IOC members, wound up doing much of the relationship building.
> 
> The situation had deteriorated to the point the USOC decided not to make any new Olympic bids until it was resolved. That undoubtedly was a factor in the decision to begin serious new negotiations with the IOC two years before the agreed-upon start date of 2013.
> 
> Probst expects the USOC board to discuss when -or if - to make a bid for either 2022 or 2024 at its next meeting in June.
> 
> *Both sides described the agreement signed Thursday, which runs through 2040, as a win-win deal. Neither side would reveal details, but numbers first reported by the Associated Press and confirmed by the Tribune indicated concessions the USOC made to achieve peace were reasonable*...........
> 
> "I was a deer in the headlights in Copenhagen," he said later Thursday.
> 
> Even if these financial issues had been resolved before then, it was clear after the vote there was no way Chicago would have won, despite the quality of its bid.
> 
> With 20-20 hindsight, it was evident the path had been cleared for Rio long before.
> 
> When the IOC cut the field from seven to four in June, 2008, its own working group gave Rio only the fifth-best rating. It became a finalist when the IOC eliminated Qatar because the dates it proposed were outside those recommended. Soon after, the IOC dispatched a group of advisors to Rio to help the Brazilians improve the quality of their bid, under the pretense the IOC wanted to assure all four finalists would be capable Olympic hosts.
> 
> And then there was the matter of giving the Olympics to South America for the first time. When historians assess Jacques Rogge's 12 years as IOC president, which end next year, that will be the most significant item in his legacy.
> 
> That the vote for Rio also was perceived -- correctly - as partly a vote against the U.S. catalyzed the changes that have allowed Probst and Blackmun to leave a significant legacy for the USOC.


..


----------



## Alphaville

lol @ the Spanish trying to convince us that it's "their turn". Such arrogance.


----------



## nomarandlee

The next western European nation to hold the summer games should be Germany.

I really hope its Istanbul or Tokyo. A summer host city that is so devoid of a major water source to me would be like putting a winter games in a land hundreds of miles from the nearest major hill or mountain.


----------



## Alphaville

nomarandlee said:


> The next western European nation to hold the summer games should be Germany.


It's looking increasingly more likely Germany will put its efforts towards mounting a Munich bid for the 2022 Olympic Winter Games. 

If thats so, a bid like Reno or SLC wouldn't stand a chance against Germany, and would open up the door for the US to step in and seize 2024.

As for the next "Western" European host city - I'd go for Paris.


----------



## OriK

Alphaville said:


> lol @ the Spanish trying to convince us that it's "their turn". Such arrogance.


We have the right to have an opinion, and as we are from Spain it shouldn't be surprising that most of us are supporting the Madrid's bid...

We are expressing our opinion and giving our reasoning... we might be right or not, you can agree or not, but we weren't as disrespectful as you were.



nomarandlee said:


> I really hope its Istanbul or Tokyo. A summer host city that is so devoid of a major water source to me would be like putting a winter games in a land hundreds of miles from the nearest major hill or mountain.


What do you mean?

From the IOC's report:


> Drinking water quality in Madrid is consistently good, complies with all relevant Spanish, EU and WHO
> standards.


And Madrid is partly surrounded by mountains that provides enought water not only for Madrid (+3M inhabitants) and its metropolitan area (+6.4M inhabitants) but also for parts of near provinces like Toledo, Segovia and Ávila. For example Toledo has it's own sources but it usually takes it from Madrid as it has a higher quality.


----------



## Archbishop

I'm just happy Qatar is out. There isn't a bad choice left. Madrid, Tokyo, and Istanbul would all put on great games.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Archbishop said:


> I'm just happy Qatar is out. There isn't a bad choice left. Madrid, Tokyo, and Istanbul would all put on great games.


No Madrid no.

The Games in Madrid would be boring.


----------



## nomarandlee

OriK said:


> We have the right to have an opinion, and as we are from Spain it shouldn't be surprising that most of us are supporting the Madrid's bid...
> 
> We are expressing our opinion and giving our reasoning... we might be right or not, you can agree or not, but we weren't as disrespectful as you were.
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> From the IOC's report:
> .


I don't mean as drinking or bathing water. I'm talking about a place for nice picturesque aerial shots of a city sitting by the water. A _real_ body of water near the city in which to do the sailing, kayak, triathlon competitions etc.


----------



## Alphaville

nomarandlee said:


> I don't mean as drinking or bathing water. I'm talking about a place for nice picturesque aerial shots of a city sitting by the water. A _real_ body of water near the city in which to do the sailing, kayak, triathlon competitions etc.


Hmm, I don't think this should be a hinderance for Madrid. Cities like London, Beijing, Atlanta, and Moscow were all landlocked.


----------



## Alphaville

OriK said:


> We have the right to have an opinion, and as we are from Spain it shouldn't be surprising that most of us are supporting the Madrid's bid...
> 
> We are expressing our opinion and giving our reasoning... we might be right or not, you can agree or not, but we weren't as disrespectful as you were.


Yes, you certain do have a right to support your own bid, it's the natural thing to do. But from the perspective of many people around the world, you have to admit, there is good reason to ask Madrid "why"?

If the IOC wants security and assurance the natural choice is Japan. If they want to add another compelling chapter for the Olympics in a new location, that satisfies Europe and Central Asia/Middle East, to a nation thats in a solid economic condition when it matters the most (now), why not Turkey?

You have to admit, Spain has a _very_ hard job to convince the world it deserves 2020. With Istanbul and Tokyo - why would the IOC go back to a country like Spain after only 28 years?


----------



## RobH

Alphaville said:


> Hmm, I don't think this should be a hinderance for Madrid. Cities like London, Beijing, Atlanta, and Moscow were all landlocked.


It's not a hindrance in any sense as past cities show, more a quirky preference of nomarandlee.


----------



## Alphaville

RobH said:


> It's not a hindrance in any sense as past cities show, more a quirky preference of nomarandlee.


I find it quite interesting in a sense. It helps somewhat "nationalise" the Olympics like the Football tournament does. 

I find a centralised, compact Olympics obviously the most appealing, but these water events gives some smaller cities like Weymouth, Qingdao, Savannah, Busan and Tallinn some exposure. I thought the cross over coverage to Qingdao quite refreshing in 2008.

Does Madrid intend on using Barcelona? As much as I am against the Olympics going back to Spain in 2020, if it were to, I think having the Sailing, as well as Football, in Barcelona would be a nice tip of the hat to 1992.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

I'm just waiting for Istanbul to unveil the official logo of they're bid xD


----------



## nomarandlee

Alphaville said:


> Hmm, I don't think this should be a hindrance for Madrid. Cities like London, Beijing, Atlanta, and Moscow were all landlocked.


London sits on the iconic Thames. Moscow sits on the Moskva River. I think Shanghai would have made for a more dramatic backdrop but but Beijing made for a good exception. Atlanta? The lack of a major water source was one of a few major reasons why another US city should have been considered before it.


RobH said:


> It's not a hindrance in any sense as past cities show, more a quirky preference of nomarandlee.


Perhaps 

Yes cities can outsource events and "get by" without. To me though a summer games without water is like a winter games without snow or mountains. There would just seem to be a void without it.


----------



## srchadwick

*2020 Olympics*



Alphaville said:


> Hmm, I don't think this should be a hinderance for Madrid. Cities like London, Beijing, Atlanta, and Moscow were all landlocked.


How can you say London is land locked? yes we are hosting water events in Weymouth but the River Thames run's directly throught the centre of London. 

My opinion is that Istanbul should host 2020 as some of its facilities especially after hosting the FIBA Euroleague Final Four plus other planned new facilities are really top level facilities thay just need to upgrade everything else.


----------



## TRAM_space

Mr.Underground said:


> No Madrid no.
> 
> The Games in Madrid would be boring.


Would be boring? Why, we have not shown very well that we do big events in our country?

Surely if we were given the opportunity, would surprise the world, as we have done in the past


Alphaville said:


> Yes, you certain do have a right to support your own bid, it's the natural thing to do. But from the perspective of many people around the world, you have to admit, there is good reason to ask Madrid "why"?
> 
> If the IOC wants security and assurance the natural choice is Japan. If they want to add another compelling chapter for the Olympics in a new location, that satisfies Europe and Central Asia/Middle East, to a nation thats in a solid economic condition when it matters the most (now), why not Turkey?
> 
> You have to admit, Spain has a _very_ hard job to convince the world it deserves 2020. With Istanbul and Tokyo - why would the IOC go back to a country like Spain after only 28 years?


In your opinion, not only have no right to defend our bid, but neither have the right to be candidates. Then why keep pretending? the IOC hand-finger the host.

What we have to? That's not the reason. Read the dossier, the reason is the quality of the application and effort has been made to make this happen. I do not know whether we will have more right than anyone to host the games, what is certain is that we have no less right than anyone.

Again with the 28 years of separation, it is best to wait 54 years and return to do in Barcelona right?

We'll do it whether they like it or not. Despite whom should you weigh, let's get to the final. We may be eliminated, but anyone with an unsportsmanlike conduct will deprive us of it.


Sorry my English


----------



## Alphaville

Jim856796 said:


> Thing is, if a candidate city's bid has low public support, the bid is in trouble and therefore likely to be eliminated first in the round of voting.


This is completely untrue.


----------



## David_de_SanMartin

Edit: Very bad reaction product of lack of sleep.


----------



## OriK

Another economic fact, as David_de_SanMartin stated, Spanish regions are like federal States...

To give you the idea about the Madrid economic strongness inside the country... each european on average pays 100€ per year to stuctural and cohesion funds... and each madridian pays on average more than 2000€ per year for the "solidarity between regions" (it is not the same concept but it is similar).


----------



## Knitemplar

OriK said:


> Another economic fact, as David_de_SanMartin stated, Spanish regions are like federal States...
> 
> To give you the idea about the Madrid economic strongness inside the country... each european on average pays 100€ per year to stuctural and cohesion funds... and each madridian pays on average more than 2000€ per year for the "solidarity between regions" (it is not the same concept but it is similar).


All that doesn't matter in the IOCer's mind. The important thing is...Spain just had an Olympics 20 years ago. Tokyo's had theirs nearly 50 years ago (+ two Winter Olympics for Japan). Istanbul's (and Turkey's never had it); they're knocking on the door 5x; they have a booming stable economy; they're representative of a key bloc (that just got dismissed with Doha and Baku being kicked out) of humanity; they've made great strides in the sporting section as well--so how can any fair person with a global mindset (as most of the IOCers are), pick otherwise?


----------



## Mo Rush

Forumers.

Calm down or ship out.

Final warning.


----------



## BaKuCiTy

ISTANBUL 2020!!!


----------



## potiz81

Will Istanbul allow the Republic of Cyprus take part there if they get the Games?


----------



## blacktrojan3921

potiz81 said:


> Will Istanbul allow the Republic of Cyprus take part there if they get the Games?


Technically, the host can't ban a nation from entering the country, if host nations were allowed to do that then the Soviet Union would have never been allowed to participate in the Olympic games held in the U.S. before 1996.


----------



## www.sercan.de

potiz81 said:


> Will Istanbul allow the Republic of Cyprus take part there if they get the Games?


Of course yes 

For example 2005 Summer Universiade games etc


----------



## potiz81

www.sercan.de said:


> For example 2005 Summer Universiade games etc


And Eurovision 2004 as well. But OG is a much greater event. Accepting Republic of Cyprus but not the occupied part in the north, which Turkey recognize as a separate state, wouldnt be like declaring officially that there is no such a state as "North Cyprus"?


----------



## TEBC

potiz81 said:


> And Eurovision 2004 as well. But OG is a much greater event. Accepting Republic of Cyprus but not the occupied part in the north, which Turkey recognize as a separate state, wouldnt be like declaring officially that there is no such a state as "North Cyprus"?


not necessarily. China accepted Taiwan in 2008 as Chinese Taipei


----------



## bananapotato

still waiting for istanbul logo


----------



## hater

bananapotato said:


> still waiting for istanbul logo


----------



## www.sercan.de

This is the off. logo? 

I think IOC has to accept the northern part. Turkey can't do anything against the IOC


----------



## Turkiiish

hater said:


>




ISTANBUL 2020
The new logo will be announced soon


----------



## potiz81

www.sercan.de said:


> This is the off. logo?
> 
> I think IOC has to accept the northern part. Turkey can't do anything against the IOC


IOC has to accept the illegally occupied part of a european state as independent? Why?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sorry, what i meant was, that the IOC has to accept them before.
Otherwise there is no chance for N. Cyprus to participate at the Olympics in Istanbul.

And actually IMO it is not so important for Turkey to have N. Cyprus at the Olympics in Istanbul


----------



## leftieboarder

www.sercan.de said:


> Sorry, what i meant was, that the IOC has to accept them before.
> Otherwise there is no chance for N. Cyprus to participate at the Olympics in Istanbul.
> 
> And actually IMO it is not so important for Turkey to have N. Cyprus at the Olympics in Istanbul


They can't participate anyway, how will they qualify? They are banned from all organizations that help qualify for the olympics.


----------



## Face81

Knitemplar said:


> Nah. I think it'll go
> 
> Istanbul 2020
> Durban 2024 (Paris has expressed no interest in hosting.)
> Tokyo 2028 ("8"s go to the Asian cities)
> LA 2032 (Centennial of the LA 1932 Games)
> Paris or Rome 2036


Let's not forget a possible Dubai 2024


----------



## TEBC

Face81 said:


> Let's not forget a possible Dubai 2024


If OIC rejected Doha because of the horrible hot summer and dont want the games in other month, why would be different with Dubai?


----------



## TEBC

Face81 said:


> Let's not forget a possible Dubai 2024


If OIC rejected Doha because of the horrible hot summer and dont want the games in other month, why would be different with Dubai?


----------



## leftieboarder

TEBC said:


> If OIC rejected Doha because of the horrible hot summer and dont want the games in other month, why would be different with Dubai?


Maybe they will build an indoor olympics park


----------



## hater

:rofl:


leftieboarder said:


> Maybe they will build an indoor olympics park


----------



## Face81

TEBC said:


> If OIC rejected Doha because of the horrible hot summer and dont want the games in other month, why would be different with Dubai?





leftieboarder said:


> Maybe they will build an indoor olympics park





hater said:


> :rofl:


Ignorance is bliss 

The IOC rejected Doha for a number of reasons. The staging of the Games outside the July-August window was part of the problem. Dubai's climate is somewhat different to Doha and outdoor activities in May and September are very much a possibility. Avoid the day time and things get even better. 

Other than that, Doha came with excess FIFA reputational damage baggage, which the IOC was not interested in, not to mention the tiny 1 million population of Qatar, versus Dubai's 2 million plus residents and the 9 million plus inhabitants of the UAE. 

The thread is about the 2020 Games and I was just wanting to point out that Dubai may well put in a bid for the 2024 Games, so do not be surprised. 

For those who are well travelled in the Middle East, you will know that Doha is 100 years behind Dubai, if not more! :lol:

Back to the 2020 Games. I would like to see Istanbul secure it!


----------



## TEBC

leftieboarder said:


> Maybe they will build an indoor olympics park


That would be awesome!! But there are some sports that are only played outdoor


----------



## TEBC

Face81 said:


> Ignorance is bliss
> 
> The IOC rejected Doha for a number of reasons. The staging of the Games outside the July-August window was part of the problem. Dubai's climate is somewhat different to Doha and outdoor activities in May and September are very much a possibility. Avoid the day time and things get even better.
> 
> Other than that, Doha came with excess FIFA reputational damage baggage, which the IOC was not interested in, not to mention the tiny 1 million population of Qatar, versus Dubai's 2 million plus residents and the 9 million plus inhabitants of the UAE.
> 
> The thread is about the 2020 Games and I was just wanting to point out that Dubai may well put in a bid for the 2024 Games, so do not be surprised.
> 
> For those who are well travelled in the Middle East, you will know that Doha is 100 years behind Dubai, if not more! :lol:
> 
> Back to the 2020 Games. I would like to see Istanbul secure it!


Yes, ignorance is a bless...


----------



## Face81

TEBC said:


> Yes, ignorance is a bless...


So is spelling it would seem.


----------



## Lord David

Face81 said:


> Ignorance is bliss
> 
> The IOC rejected Doha for a number of reasons. The staging of the Games outside the July-August window was part of the problem. Dubai's climate is somewhat different to Doha and outdoor activities in May and September are very much a possibility. Avoid the day time and things get even better.
> 
> Other than that, Doha came with excess FIFA reputational damage baggage, which the IOC was not interested in, not to mention the tiny 1 million population of Qatar, versus Dubai's 2 million plus residents and the 9 million plus inhabitants of the UAE.
> 
> The thread is about the 2020 Games and I was just wanting to point out that Dubai may well put in a bid for the 2024 Games, so do not be surprised.
> 
> For those who are well travelled in the Middle East, you will know that Doha is 100 years behind Dubai, if not more! :lol:
> 
> Back to the 2020 Games. I would like to see Istanbul secure it!


YES! Lets have events at 2 in the morning local (Doha or Dubai) time, so it can be primetime at the major markets. :lol:


----------



## 863552

Face81 said:


> So is spelling it would seem.


As is grammar.


----------



## sunnynook

2 am in the morning? That'a a great idea David! ) But still I can't see any chance for middle east for couple of nearest ones (if they don't buy it)
I'm still angry of FIFA's chose for 2022 WC.Australia deserved that.


----------



## Face81

Lord David said:


> YES! Lets have events at 2 in the morning local (Doha or Dubai) time, so it can be primetime at the major markets. :lol:


Australia is not a major market, Europe is, so it would have to be after 6pm.


----------



## -Corey-

TEBC said:


> If OIC rejected Doha because of the horrible hot summer and dont want the games in other month, why would be different with Dubai?


 +1 ^^


----------



## emrearas

till a global cooling or an ice age there wont be any olympics in gulf area... well but they even can buy the sun just to move a bit backwards so it can happen :/


----------



## hhhhh

madrid cant win.

Barcelona 92 - madrid 2020 = is just 28 Years Difference.

Same country will not host twice in a short time.


----------



## TEBC

Anyone, I cant complain, cause Brazil is hosting both events.. Australia already hosted the OG and soon will get the WC, when the competition becomes fair...


----------



## Alphaville

hhhhh said:


> madrid cant win.
> 
> Barcelona 92 - madrid 2020 = is just 28 Years Difference.
> 
> Same country will not host twice in a short time.


I think its more a case of same _European_ country won't host them twice in such a short time. 

It has happened before, but really only by the USA (Los Angeles 1984 and Atlanta 1996)- which (like it or not) gets treated slightly differently because it essentially props the Olympics up through its sponsorships. However, when the US did get it twice in 12 years, it was extremely unpopular - and it was ultimately a bad choice IMO. 

I think it's more the fact that in terms of the Olympics themselves, Spain hasn't been a hugely significant country in terms of participation (even compared to other European countries), and their nagging on the IOC that they "need" the Games to help themselves smacks of arrogance. As others have mentioned, they have a right to bid, but others have a right to criticise them for their expectancy.


----------



## Alphaville

TEBC said:


> Anyone, I cant complain, cause Brazil is hosting both events..


I'm not sure of the context? But if you are referring to Qatar's bid for 2020 before the 2022 World Cup, I think there is a big difference in capabilities between Brazil and Qatar. 



> Australia already hosted the OG and soon will get the WC, when the competition becomes fair...


I'm not sure what you are referring to? Australia bid for the 2022 WC and lost. Australia will not host the WC until 2030, at the very earliest.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Try to guess, Athens 2004, Beijing 2008, London 2012, Rio 2016...
I think it's enough for European Olympiad.
Madrid... No! Istanbul... No!
the only left is Tokyo.


----------



## potiz81

Tokyo would be a great host for 2020 indeed. And then Paris 2024.


----------



## uğur1

As you know,istanbul that is between two continents is one city in the world an d ı think istanbul deserves the most this tournament with ancient cities.


----------



## sergioib

Nobody here is showing arrogance by submitting or supporting a bid and Madrid has a whole lot of reasons to think it can host the 2020 Olympic Games.

Leaving Barcelona aside, Madrid can offer a very different type of games, as it is a much different type of city. Whereas Barcelona is a clearly Mediterranean city, Madrid is a world city, looking more European and feeling more global due to the great mix of people that live there. In fact, Madrid is a truly unknown city that would become known to the world by hosting the Olympic Games, as Barcelona did back in 1992.

In the years of economic turmoil that we live in, Madrid offers a solid bid with nearly 80% of its venues are already built. For those saying that Spain's economic situation is a drawback for the Olympics, bear in mind that Spain's debt to GDP is just 68.5% compared to around 200% of Tokyo (for those saying that Tokyo offers safer financing, not having 80% of its venues ready).

Madrid also offers the best connected Games, due to the extreme quality of its transport network, both at a city or regional level (Madrid Metro being ranked as one of the best ones in the world, only third in extension after New York and London) and nationally due to its high speed rail links (Spain is the second country in the world in km of high speed, after China).

Public support is also much higher than in Tokyo or Istanbul. Experience in organising events is another reason, as Madrid holds thousands of events throughout the year. Spain is big in sport and that is shown by the large number of prizes won in the last few years, as an example.

One of the main reasons for Madrid organising the 2020 Olympic Games is exactly that it can revert the economic situation in Spain and help create economic growth and jobs before and after organising them. It would be a great boost to the national economy and even after the games, it would bring benefits to the city and the country in the long term, especially in tourism.

I am not taking Istanbul seriously as I don't think the IOC will because they are also applying to organise the UEFA 2020 and the IOC doesn't like that at all, as Istanbul is not focusing on the Olympics only, but just trying to get whatever they can. For that reason and knowing that the IOC wants the bidding cities to be fully focused on the Games, I strongly don't think Istanbul will get them. Plus, they scored much lower on the bidding process (there must be a reason) and even if they are an emerging economy, I don't think they are ready.

Others might be arguing that it doesn't look right that the Olympic Games come back to Spain after 28 years, but they surely don't come to the SAME CITY, which is far worse. London is having the Olympics for the THIRD time, which is ridiculous. Surely they can give opportunities to other cities. Tokyo has already have them before, so it doesn't look fair to me that they do them again as when it comes to the same city, it's clear they cannot offer much new.

It's time for Madrid!


----------



## Alphaville

^^^

:| I love the highly selective view of the pros and cons of Tokyo and Istanbul vs the glorious and victimised Madrid. 

Why bother. You people can learn the hard way in September 2013, mark my words.


----------



## zazo1

Well, what many people say here is that Tokyo *already* had the games, it's something to take into account, and it's ridiculous that London has hosted the games for *3* times.
Istambul?, It's an aesthetic way of thinking, very usefull, the city between two continents, a booming urban area, the sea, the mosques, etc.. but It's an aesthetic issue, I think It's not prepared and that society is not used to a lot of great events, important to ensure that they will be able to organize something like the games. But for sure the area is something awsome to host such a competition

There is also a fear of a possible uncomfortable situation due to the unstable situation in their neighbors, Iran, Iraq, Siria, Georgia and Armenia, some in war situation, others in a very tense atmosphere, it's difficult to happen anything in the city, but in the country borders. 
_It's not still the time for the unstable middle east_


----------



## Turkiiish

NEW ISTANBUL ECOLOGIE CITY - *NEW PROJECT ISTANBUL 2020 BID *


----------



## www.sercan.de

But not part of the bid.


----------



## emrearas

ecologic city with destroying the only forest area in the city. ironic


----------



## emrearas

and the new olympic park inside? so the bid plan is not necesarry anymore?


----------



## TEBC

Alphaville said:


> I'm not sure of the context? But if you are referring to Qatar's bid for 2020 before the 2022 World Cup, I think there is a big difference in capabilities between Brazil and Qatar..


i dont care!! What i care is that Brazil will host and will do a great job!! And our govenament will treat all tourists equally, here is no crime being gay.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Of course not! If there was no gay culture, Brazil would be as sterile as Argentina!


----------



## CGMaurya

It is silly to have Madrid in the race.
Neck down in debt with 25% unemployment the Spainish Olympic Comittee and the Govt should be ashamed of bidding for this extra vagance.
Moreover the fact that it leaves Tokyo, Istanbul in the race shows the shift in wealth and influence the world.... towards Asia, true depiction of status quo.


----------



## Turkiiish

CGMaurya said:


> It is silly to have Madrid in the race.
> Neck down in debt with 25% unemployment the Spainish Olympic Comittee and the Govt should be ashamed of bidding for this extra vagance.
> Moreover the fact that it leaves Tokyo, Istanbul in the race shows the shift in wealth and influence the world.... towards Asia, true depiction of status quo.


Doha & Baku is eliminated !


----------



## CGMaurya

What happened to some day dreams of Capetown or.... Burban from South Africa for 2020?


----------



## OriK

CGMaurya said:


> It is silly to have Madrid in the race.
> Neck down in debt with 25% unemployment the Spainish Olympic Comittee and the Govt should be ashamed of bidding for this extra vagance.
> Moreover the fact that it leaves Tokyo, Istanbul in the race shows the shift in wealth and influence the world.... towards Asia, true depiction of status quo.


IMO it is silly having to attack or discredit other candidatures to support one. Please stop it.

But once again:

Neither Madrid nor Spain government are ashamed as there is a high popular support of the bid.

I don't see how hosting the games could be bad for the employment rate.

Finally, Spain main problem is not the public debt: http://www.google.com/publicdata/ex...tend=1275688800000&hl=es&dl=es&ind=false&icfg


----------



## zazo1

CGMaurya said:


> It is silly to have Madrid in the race.
> Neck down in debt with 25% unemployment the Spainish Olympic Comittee and the Govt should be ashamed of bidding for this extra vagance.
> Moreover the fact that it leaves Tokyo, Istanbul in the race shows the shift in wealth and influence the world.... towards Asia, true depiction of status quo.


Both, Tokyo and Madrid have almost all the venues built, the transport and security system super advanced ('cheap events'), and both are countries in peace with enviroments in peace. And of course, their societies are VERY used to organize great events with a fantastic results
Istambul is not OK in any of this really important points.

Ps_Talking about unemployment... what counts is the quality of life,
the rights and the services. I wonder how is the quality of life in Laos, Vietnam or Cambodia, with less than 2% of Unemployment, or if having a cancer they can survive because the services allow it for free... 
_And of course freedom in every sense_, and using verbal violence is quite... not elegant, please, use your mind.


----------



## Knitemplar

zazo said:


> Both, Tokyo and Madrid have almost all the venues built, the transport and security system super advanced ('cheap events'), and both are countries in peace with enviroments in peace. And of course, their societies are VERY used to organize great events with a fantastic results
> Istambul is not OK in any of this really important points.
> 
> Ps_Talking about unemployment... what counts is the quality of life,
> the rights and the services. I wonder how is the quality of life in Laos, Vietnam or Cambodia, with less than 2% of Unemployment, or if having a cancer they can survive because the services allow it for free...
> _And of course freedom in every sense_, and using verbal violence is quite... not elegant, please, use your mind.


Well, if Tokyo and Madrid have most venues in place, then what sort of employment will that engender? Notice that the IOC awards the Games to cities that maybe need about 35-40% of new venues & infrastructure being built because this becomes part of the Olympic legacy--notice...Torino, Beijing, Vancouver, London, Sochi, Rio, PyeongChang. There is a fine balance between having some venues in place and getting new stuff built which will constitute a rather noticeable legacy. 

How easy you dismiss the unemployment problem. And if people are NOT employed, then who will buy the expensive Olympic tickets, aside from the foreign visitors?


----------



## zazo1

Knitemplar said:


> Well, if Tokyo and Madrid have most venues in place, then what sort of employment will that engender? Notice that the IOC awards the Games to cities that maybe need about 35-40% of new venues & infrastructure being built because this becomes part of the Olympic legacy--notice...Torino, Beijing, Vancouver, London, Sochi, Rio, PyeongChang. There is a fine balance between having some venues in place and getting new stuff built which will constitute a rather noticeable legacy.
> 
> How easy you dismiss the unemployment problem. And if people are NOT employed, then who will buy the expensive Olympic tickets, aside from the foreign visitors?


Oh, my God... which kind of education did you receive? where? Violence is never good, remember, althought there are societies who don't think like that.

IOC, from the London scandal of venue changes, etc.. requires _pictures_ of the exiting infraestructure, and never require new venues, but the olympic villa or other things they consider, 40% what? never.
As far as I have read from the spanish 'problem', the thing is: 6 million people from abroad came during the 10 years of boom of construction, now the construction has stopped, so 5 millions who don't have work as bricklayers, carpenters, drivers, in steal factories, etc.. this kind of 'problem', the 50% of these people are from abroad , many of them went there to get the needed jobs, but now...
However, life there is the same as always, peace, fantastic life quality, services and infraestructure.
I think it's necesary a good information of everything before talking, as I said, it's better the mind than the strength.

The race is between Tokyo and Madrid, Istambul is not prepared, the turkish society is not prepared to great events, and IOC will never allow the games to be organized by regions in war, remember the neighbours of Turkey, Iraq, Iran, Syria, Georgia, the middle east will not organize any important happening in such a situatuation, and they'll go to places with a big rate of freedom in every sense, not only legal.
Any discussion in this sense doesn't exist.


----------



## emrearas

zazo said:


> Oh, my God... which kind of education did you receive? where? Violence is never good, remember, althought there are societies who don't think like that.
> 
> IOC, from the London scandal of venue changes, etc.. requires _pictures_ of the exiting infraestructure, and never require new venues, but the olympic villa or other things they consider, 40% what? never.
> As far as I have read from the spanish 'problem', the thing is: 6 million people from abroad came during the 10 years of boom of construction, now the construction has stopped, so 5 millions who don't have work as bricklayers, carpenters, drivers, in steal factories, etc.. this kind of 'problem', the 50% of these people are from abroad , many of them went there to get the needed jobs, but now...
> However, life there is the same as always, peace, fantastic life quality, services and infraestructure.
> I think it's necesary a good information of everything before talking, as I said, it's better the mind than the strength.
> 
> The race is between Tokyo and Madrid, Istambul is not prepared, the turkish society is not prepared to great events, and IOC will never allow the games to be organized by regions in war, remember the neighbours of Turkey, Iraq, Iran, Syria, Georgia, the middle east will not organize any important happening in such a situatuation, and they'll go to places with a big rate of freedom in every sense, not only legal.
> Any discussion in this sense doesn't exist.


as i know from my spanish friends the banking system collapsed in spain. means governmetn has to guarantee these loans and bankrupts. and private sector is suffering too. no one buying anything sopping stopped people start to expense less then ever. it seems spainish economy is stopped and start to get smaller. and i dont know if the government has a magic wand to clear all those problems in a day or 2 years. 

about middle east, if sochi can handle the games 50km away from georgia 400 from iran and karabag, istanbul is far away from syria iraq and iran 2000 km s away. :S pointless ...
big rate of freedom in russia and china ?  common man. dont be so naive. if u dont want turkey hosting the games is acceptable cause its yout pow. but with these points its a bit funny


----------



## zazo1

emrearas said:


> big rate of freedom in *russia and china* ?  common man. dont be so naive. if u dont want turkey hosting the games is acceptable cause its yout pow. but with these points its a bit funny


Power and money, for sure, comparissions must be in the same level, remember, power and money, that's the reason.


----------



## emrearas

zazo said:


> Power and money, for sure, comparissions must be in the same level, remember, power and money, that's the reason.


money : qatar : fifa 2018 doesnt work on IOC.

well comparing a winter sports giant for winter games and 1,3 billion country with turkey ridicolus but on the other hand there is an İndia exampale too ( power money but no chance)

turkey can give many many opportunities rather than japan and spain. and emerging giant and futures euro super power and already a regional stronghold. with all negatives te only democratic mostly muslim populated country connecting the different worlds. 
im not a guy repetiıng after and after for other candidates disadvanteges but more likely to see ours.
if we put Istanbuls + and - , +s will not only turkeys but the for regions and worlds fair.

people here start to believe st. "we can do it". 120 million capacity airport 35 billion usd investment for transportation in istanbul,new clubs art gallaries ...etc Istanbul start to get its historical right back. center of the region. 

altough its the first time for IOC 3 imperial cities in a race.


----------



## Gölem II

Knitemplar said:


> Well, if Tokyo and Madrid have most venues in place, then what sort of employment will that engender? Notice that the IOC awards the Games to cities that maybe need about* 35-40%* of new venues & infrastructure being built because this becomes part of the Olympic legacy--notice...Torino, Beijing, Vancouver, London, Sochi, Rio, PyeongChang. There is a fine balance between having some venues in place and getting new stuff built which will constitute a rather noticeable legacy.
> 
> How easy you dismiss the unemployment problem. *And if people are NOT employed, then who will buy the expensive Olympic tickets, aside from the foreign visitors?*


First: It's not true, don't invent data, please, the lie is not welcome here.
Second: What?? People are not going to buy tickets? What? Everybody here know you're using some kind of violence here (foul play) saying really stupid things that, if you really think them, you have a serious problem, I never heard something like that.... May be because in Europe we are not used to this kind of violence, actually to any violence.
You should consider GDP, services the society offer, how the society is, the quality of life, etc...

After this you have changed to say the banks are in bankrunpt, which kind of coherence is this? just violence for violence, what are you trying to get?
This way of thinking is not very welcome... may be in some countries yes, not in a stable society.
_It's the same than saying Japan is radioactive and people is coming with cancer or that Turkey is full of muslims and they are going to become crazy attacking the occidentals, this kind of stupid, crazy and violent things with no sense._

Other things: about Qatar_ The weather and a possible bad consideration due people would think they get just because of the money, India actually has no power and a not prepared society for this.
China and Russia have power and Beijing was a good asian choice in an organized nation, but power...
Well, after lots of times visiting the totallity of Turkey, from border to border, I really think IT IS NOT PREPARED, not the muslim society, not the infraestructures, not the services, not the security, Istambul is beautiful, but it shouldn't confuse anybody to analyze the real factors, it's really disorganized in every level, I guess this is changing.

It is not possible any comparision with Brazil and China, any. Rio and Beijing are much more advanced cities in every level, This is not the time for that muslim part of the world yet.

(Also consider that 500 km away the games where hosted in 2004, and Sochi is really close, it's the 'same region', and many people say that Madrid would represent the games for the 500 million of the iberoamerican culture and language, the games in spanish, I think the race is between the two developed cities, as many people)


----------



## emrearas

Gölem II said:


> First: It's not true, don't invent data, please, the lie is not welcome here.
> Second: What?? People are not going to buy tickets? What? Everybody here know you're using some kind of violence here (foul play) saying really stupid things that, if you really think them, you have a serious problem, I never heard something like that.... May be because in Europe we are not used to this kind of violence, actually to any violence.
> You should consider GDP, services the society offer, how the society is, the quality of life, etc...
> 
> After this you have changed to say the banks are in bankrunpt, which kind of coherence is this? just violence for violence, what are you trying to get?
> This way of thinking is not very welcome... may be in some countries yes, not in a stable society.
> _It's the same than saying Japan is radioactive and people is coming with cancer or that Turkey is full of muslims and they are going to become crazy attacking the occidentals, this kind of stupid, crazy and violent things with no sense._
> 
> Other things: about Qatar_ The weather and a possible bad consideration due people would think they get just because of the money, India actually has no power and a not prepared society for this.
> China and Russia have power and Beijing was a good asian choice in an organized nation, but power...
> Well, after lots of times visiting the totallity of Turkey, from border to border, I really think IT IS NOT PREPARED, not the muslim society, not the infraestructures, not the services, not the security, Istambul is beautiful, but it shouldn't confuse anybody to analyze the real factors, it's really disorganized in every level, I guess this is changing.
> 
> It is not possible any comparision with Brazil and China, any. Rio and Beijing are much more advanced cities in every level, This is not the time for that muslim part of the world yet.
> 
> (Also consider that 500 km away the games where hosted in 2004, and Sochi is really close, it's the 'same region', and many people say that Madrid would represent the games for the 500 million of the iberoamerican culture and language, the games in spanish, I think the race is between the two developed cities, as many people)


man u mixed the quotes 
its not me saying the economy of spain but my spanish friends and in news u can see the collapse of banking system. and after that news all stocks down in eu and world.
border to border u visit Turkey ? lovely  i really appricate it. hope u enjoyed it. 
asking u then st. mexico city and barcelona didnt represnt the iberoamerican and spanish language before? 

and common every man knows a bit about economy should say GDP is not representing a countries economical power. if u devuluate your main money account the gdp gets smaller. PPP is much more logical to calculate the economical situation of a country. 

and another thing i wanna say. im not against tokyo or japan. every candidate has + -.. but madrid is a bit early after barcelona and too much eu countries back to back in this short period. 

it seems u gonna be very upset and angry if ıstanbul wins 2020 on te other hand doesnt make me that much upset if madrid gets it. ( altough i prefer tokyo)


----------



## Gölem II

The Gdp was about the stupid thing of the people would not buy the tickets... due the similar price of them in every place, it cannot be more stupid, I repeat, and in Japan everybody will become a radiactive monster....
I leave this issue, yes, the country is beautiful, huge lands full of awsome landscapes and a super exotic city
I don't care where the olympics go... may be Tokyo again would be quiete strange, I just talk about the possibilities, the situations and the heavy things you don't stop to say with any sense...
I also repeat: in 2004 the games went 500 km away from Istambul, remember? which is less than the distance between Madrid and Barcelona or between Tokyo and Beijing.
both (I repeat) with a super prepared societies which have organized thousands of super great world events with fantastic results.


----------



## Knitemplar

zazo said:


> Oh, my God... which kind of education did you receive? where? Violence is never good, remember, althought there are societies who don't think like that.
> 
> IOC, from the London scandal of venue changes, etc.. requires _pictures_ of the exiting infraestructure, and never require new venues, but the olympic villa or other things they consider, 40% what? never.
> As far as I have read from the spanish 'problem', the thing is: 6 million people from abroad came during the 10 years of boom of construction, now the construction has stopped, so 5 millions who don't have work as bricklayers, carpenters, drivers, in steal factories, etc.. this kind of 'problem', the 50% of these people are from abroad , many of them went there to get the needed jobs, but now...
> However, life there is the same as always, peace, fantastic life quality, services and infraestructure.
> I think it's necesary a good information of everything before talking, as I said, it's better the mind than the strength.
> 
> The race is between Tokyo and Madrid, Istambul is not prepared, the turkish society is not prepared to great events, and IOC will never allow the games to be organized by regions in war, remember the neighbours of Turkey, Iraq, Iran, Syria, Georgia, the middle east will not organize any important happening in such a situatuation, and they'll go to places with a big rate of freedom in every sense, not only legal.
> Any discussion in this sense doesn't exist.


^^^^ Totally IDIOTIC answer. I won't even bother to address such gibberish. IGNORE. Next...


----------



## Gölem II

Knitemplar said:


> ^^^^ Totally IDIOTIC answer. I won't even bother to address such gibberish. IGNORE. Next...


?? I don't see the stupid answer anywhere, in fact I see really agresive and stupid the message this one is answering before, do you read the forum? or just deffend nacionalism violence? I'm not sure


----------



## Knitemplar

Gölem II said:


> ?? I don't see the stupid answer anywhere, in fact I see really agresive and stupid the message this one is answering before, do you read the forum? or just deffend nacionalism violence? I'm not sure


2nd idiotic answer in a row.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

CGMaurya said:


> It is silly to have Madrid in the race.
> Neck down in debt with 25% unemployment the Spainish Olympic Comittee and the Govt should be ashamed of bidding for this extra vagance.
> Moreover the fact that it leaves Tokyo, Istanbul in the race shows the shift in wealth and influence the world.... towards Asia, true depiction of status quo.


You do realize that the Olympics games will be in almost 1 decade from now?

One decade ago, Spain was in the middle of an economic boom. One decade ago, Turkey was in the middle of an economic crisis recovery. Many things change in one decade. Today Spain is in an economic crisis and Turkey is booming.

People in the thread seem to constantly just focus on the present and not realize that there is something called economic cycle. If we would have looked to Asia in the couple of years of the late 1990s, it would have been far from being an example to follow and we could have easily had the same speech.

The same could have been said about the Commonwealth games in India, were almost 50% of the population lives under the poverty line and the highest ranked countries in the Global Hunger Index. IMO, India hosting the Commonwealth games in 2010 was much more silly than Madrid hosting the OGs in 2020.


----------



## Knitemplar

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> You do realize that the Olympics games will be in almost 1 decade from now?
> 
> One decade ago, Spain was in the middle of an economic boom. One decade ago, Turkey was in the middle of an economic crisis recovery. Many things change in one decade. Today Spain is in an economic crisis and Turkey is booming.
> 
> .


Yes, but the IOC picks em 7 years before based on PRESENT economic conditions and gain the commitment from the host nation. There is NO foretelling how things would turn out 10 years later. It could even be worse for a faltering economy likes Spain's. Look at Greece; it's in the sh*thole, 8 yers out from their 2004 hosting.


----------



## zazo1

Knitemplar said:


> Yes, but the IOC picks em 7 years before based on PRESENT economic conditions and gain the commitment from the host nation. There is NO foretelling how things would turn out 10 years later. It could even be worse for a faltering economy likes Spain's. Look at Greece; it's in the sh*thole, 8 yers out from their 2004 hosting.


So, based in present economic, social, services and infraestructure conditions, only Tokyo and Madrid could host it (taking into account the 90% of the venues are *already* *made* and all the infraestructure). There is no doubt of that.


----------



## Knitemplar

zazo said:


> So, based in present economic, social, services and infraestructure conditions, only Tokyo and Madrid could host it (taking into account the 90% of the venues are *already* *made* and all the infraestructure). There is no doubt of that.


hno: :doh: 

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## emrearas

its becoming i can pee furter than u race...
3 great cities in a race. all officially declared from IOC that can handle the games. 

i expect much more enthusiatic answers and replies rather than up above. 
yes spain in a crises and a deep one accept it. and its too soon for a country like spain to host another games after 30 years. and while others hungry for the games expecting IOC to give the games to spain again a bit naive. indeed most organized than Istanbul and public back than tokyo, and a great city of spanish culture and kingdoms jewel madrid is my third choice in the race.
tokyo largest economy in the world ( city size) japanese high tech and well organized behave, super city of the world not much disadvatanges in this race and technically and in my mind will be the winner. but im not sure pc 2018 and beijing will make tokyos victory lost in shades. 
ıstanbul is my homeland, i can write a whole blog about this city. but to be honest its technically the lowest between in those 3 racers but emotionally and future opportunities is wide as an ocean here for sports and IOC and most important for the sponsors. keep in mind Cocacolas ceo is a turk. booming economy recovering so fast from all world crises endless investments in the country and not Istanbul but whole country backing istanbuls bid.

for me it will between Istanbul and Tokyo. Delight or Sushi, Sultan or a Geisha .. IOC will prefer.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Knitemplar said:


> Yes, but the IOC picks em 7 years before based on PRESENT economic conditions and gain the commitment from the host nation. There is NO foretelling how things would turn out 10 years later. It could even be worse for a faltering economy likes Spain's. Look at Greece; it's in the sh*thole, 8 yers out from their 2004 hosting.


I am pretty sure that the committee at the IOC have a better understand of economic cycles than most SSC members posting in this thread.

Exactly, the example of Greece is the perfect case. In 2004, their economy was doing fine and now 8 years from the games, they are into an economic crisis.

The situation in Spain will not be any worse in 8 years, it might not be as rosy as it was during the boom years, but it will be much better. As I said, 10 years ago Turkey was in the middle of an economic crisis and taking an IMF bailout. When you look at the fundamentals of the Turkish economy, it is not any different from what the other two Euromed countries (Italy in the 1970s & 1980s & Spain in the 1990s & 2000s) were during their boom years period i.e. consumption & construction driving & large current account deficits financed by external short-term financing.


----------



## Gölem II

Right, but coming from different bases each country, Morocco and Guinea are also in a Boom today.
Japan is in crisis for 20 years from 1992, and after the great booms of the 60' and the one of the 80'-90' it is still in a great crisis which seems not to end, but the quality of life cannot be better.
The spanish case, as far as I know, after the war, it had the first boom of Europe in 1950' in a period of 30 years 50'-80', then a crisis until the olympic games and the international expo in the 90' and then the last boom 1990'-2008', but with a high level of life, services and freedom in every sense, as far as I saw.

I think it is not a problem for Tokyo and Madrid, I don't know why all the time there is somebody talking against these candidate cities... which actually cannot be better, both European and asiatic representants.
IOC know perfectly what really counts, only them, not fast answers here.


----------



## RobH

I think Ulpia-Serdica is painting too rosy a picture regarding Madrid's finances (forgetting perhaps that almost as soon as Spain wins it'll need to start raising hundreds of millions in domestic sponsorship in a deflated market), and Knitemplar is painting too gloomy a picture (forgetting perpahs quite how ready Madrid is).

My thoughts on this:

1. Madrid has most of its venues built already. The amount of money it will take to build the rest is not going to cause Spain any problems.

2. *BUT* the perception of Spain building _any_ Olympic venues whilst its in a liquidity crisis isn't going to do the IOC or Spain any favours from the outside world.

3. *ON TOP OF THIS* the venues are not the only thing Spain needs to deal with. I still worry about how their private sector is going to raise the £700m sponsorship needed. So it's not actually just about perception.

4. *HAVING SAID THAT* I agree the Games does create jobs and sponsorship can _in a sense_ be seen as free money. Certainly the Games themselves provide great publicity for businesses and Spain's creativity and the leverage of the Global sponsorships can have great positive spin-offs. It's not going to pull Spain out of it current crisis, of course it isn't, but nor would it be anything but a boon to the city and its businesses.

5. *BUT*, and here we come full circle back to point 1, Madrid has most of its venues built already! So there won't be huge amounts of jobs in construction. Madrid is quite possibly overselling the jobs argument in this sense.


----------



## Atomicus

^^ Totally agree with you just like very time I've read from you about this.

Said that, I think it would be a pitty if we didn't get it taking into account the money already spent, but as I said earlier, I want Tokyo to win too so I'm kind of torn apart about this.


----------



## TEBC

South Africa will put a bid for 2024!! yay!!


----------



## emrearas

hmmm the end of classic rotation of olympics?
rio
İstanbul
cape town

wow those flag exchange ceremonies will be awesome


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Offtopic support for Istanbul


----------



## sergioib

CGMaurya said:


> It is silly to have Madrid in the race.
> Neck down in debt with 25% unemployment the Spainish Olympic Comittee and the Govt should be ashamed of bidding for this extra vagance.
> Moreover the fact that it leaves Tokyo, Istanbul in the race shows the shift in wealth and influence the world.... towards Asia, true depiction of status quo.


This is simply coming from ignorance towards the situation in Spain. As somebody already mentioned, the problem in Spain is not public debt, we are one of the countries in Europe with the smallest debt to GDP ratio. Unemployment is high, but the Olympics are a way to tackle unemployment and create jobs.


----------



## sergioib

Public support (as an indication, members in their groups on Facebook):

Madrid 2020: 35,651
Istanbul 2020: 1,323
Tokyo 2020: 75


----------



## RobH

Tokyo 2020 actually has over 1000 likes and more than Istanbul in fact - you must be looking at a fan page. But that's all fairly meaningless anyway. Madrid might have been pushing it's Facebook page harder than the other two bids. Facebook might have a wider usage in Spain than in Istanbul. It's a fairly vague indicator.

Baku 2020 had 75,000 Facebook likes 

the IOC conducts their own polls within the bissing city and nation. Those are much better indicators of public support.


----------



## TEBC

Alphaville said:


> Nobody is afraid of Madrid. The world is just perplexed at their idiotic risk taking at such a crucial time. Maybe its that idiocy that got the Spanish into this mess in the first place. The odds (GamesBids index is a good reference) are well and truly against Madrid. I'm so so so sick of Madrid bidding. They're like a demanding, precocious child.


Spain as whole, since Barcelona 92 they keep bidding for everything!! Summer OG, Winter OG, World Cup...


----------



## Alphaville

See it's the militant sentiment shown by people like Theresa Zabell that I find the most irritating from camp Madrid. ...




TEBC said:


> “Bidding for the Olympic Games is not a cost. It is an investment in our country. Not only in material but also in morale.” Zabell continued: “We really need the Games. We have a high percentage of unemployment and we need the Games to get the country moving. Unemployment for people under 25 years is very high and they are the best qualified generation of people we have in the history of Spain and we need to give them their first job opportunity. There is no better force to change than the Games.”


So basically the entire world should sacrifice a global unifying event that only occurs every four years to Spain - _again _- so they can help themselves get out of a mess of their own making. The Olympics should be rewarded - and ARE rewarded - on the basis of what it gives to the Olympic movement, not what the Olympic movement can give to the host. Such a revolting sense of self entitlement - sheer arrogance. 

Zabell is right in that the Olympic Games does create jobs, but in the face of Spain's unemployment rate, it would be making a miniscule, TEMPORARY, difference. What happens after the Games? It seems to me that Madrid is good at spin, and is taking a negative (unemployment) and turning into a reason why they SHOULD host.


----------



## OriK

Alphaville said:


> So basically the entire world should sacrifice a global unifying event that only occurs every four years to Spain - _again _- so they can help themselves get out of a mess of their own making. The Olympics should be rewarded - and ARE rewarded - on the basis of what it gives to the Olympic movement, not what the Olympic movement can give to the host. Such a revolting sense of self entitlement - sheer arrogance.
> 
> Zabell is right in that the Olympic Games does create jobs, but in the face of Spain's unemployment rate, it would be making a miniscule, TEMPORARY, difference. What happens after the Games? It seems to me that Madrid is good at spin, and is taking a negative (unemployment) and turning into a reason why they SHOULD host.


If they are "rewarded" on that basis... Madrid has the highest score in its bid... so I think that Madrid can give a lot to the Olympic movement and that's not questionable. It is questionable if it's a better or worse option than the other bids but not if we are begging for the games to save our ecconomy or not.

A lot of people here are worrying about the economic situation in Spain... and some spaniards are trying to explain why is not a crazyness to keep bidding... and we are refuting some false statements about our ecconomy and I really think that hosting the games could be seen as an investment...

And it's true that the games wouldn't directly improve very much the employment rate, and I agree that those jobs would be temporal (from 2013 to 2020... it's a lot of time for being something temporal anyway)... but in a country like Spain with a huge weight of the tourism sector in the ecconomy, there would be a lot of indirect jobs on a long time basis.

I'm very annoyed by the amount of attacks to Madrid in this thread... of course you can critizice Madrid's bid, but not like people are doing in this thread with direct attacks or senseless or contradictory statements or destructive (instead of constructive) critics.

Note the difference between "I wouldn't like Madrid to host the games" and "It's fucking stupid that Madrid is bidding for hosting the games". I've read similar opinions in this thread, I respect (but obviously I don't share) the first kind of opinions, but it is impossible for me to respect the second kind of opinion as they are being really unrespectful and unconstructive.

*Let's try to keep the good mood please.*


----------



## artser

^^:applause:


----------



## DÁMASO

OriK said:


> If they are "rewarded" on that basis... Madrid has the highest score in its bid... so I think that Madrid can give a lot to the Olympic movement and that's not questionable. It is questionable if it's a better or worse option than the other bids but not if we are begging for the games to save our ecconomy or not.
> 
> A lot of people here are worrying about the economic situation in Spain... and some spaniards are trying to explain why is not a crazyness to keep bidding... and we are refuting some false statements about our ecconomy and I really think that hosting the games could be seen as an investment...
> 
> And it's true that the games wouldn't directly improve very much the employment rate, and I agree that those jobs would be temporal (from 2013 to 2020... it's a lot of time for being something temporal anyway)... but in a country like Spain with a huge weight of the tourism sector in the ecconomy, there would be a lot of indirect jobs on a long time basis.
> 
> I'm very annoyed by the amount of attacks to Madrid in this thread... of course you can critizice Madrid's bid, but not like people are doing in this thread with direct attacks or senseless or contradictory statements or destructive (instead of constructive) critics.
> 
> Note the difference between "I wouldn't like Madrid to host the games" and "It's fucking stupid that Madrid is bidding for hosting the games". I've read similar opinions in this thread, I respect (but obviously I don't share) the first kind of opinions, but it is impossible for me to respect the second kind of opinion as they are being really unrespectful and unconstructive.
> 
> *Let's try to keep the good mood please.*


+1


----------



## jufovi1986

La verdad yo no sé que se les pueda estar pasando por la cabeza a los dirigentes de la candidatura madrileña a por los juegos de 2020. Y tienen razón aquellos que critican su postura calificada en muchos medios como “arrogante e insensible” si tenemos en cuenta la caótica situación económica que atraviesa esta nación europea. 
Echarse sobre los hombros un evento deportivo del tamaño de los Juegos Olímpicos es completamente inviable para las finanzas de este país y adherirse a la idea de que los juegos traerán muchos empleos temporales e impulsaran la rotación de la economía se torna como manipulador y muy básico a las verdaderas necesidades de la población española. 
Ahora mismo el gobierno español está solicitando una inyección monetaria extranjera a las principales entidades financieras del país como pañitos de agua tibia para las pequeñas, medianas y grandes empresas que son sus clientes principales (gubernamentales y privadas). El asunto de cara al “embrollo olímpico” en el que se quiere meter Madrid es que un porcentaje considerable del presupuesto que presume tener la capital española para celebrar los olímpicos de 2020 se sostienen en recursos proporcionados por el sector privado y es allí donde radica la gran “incertidumbre” porque los créditos aumentaran los intereses, las ganancias se reducirán y el retorno a la inversión posiblemente se duplicará. 
Después de que la Comisión evaluadora del COI entregó los resultados del cuestionario al Comité ejecutivo, ésta sugirió al estamento olímpico que si bien Madrid proporciona información muy viable sobre el desarrollo de los Juegos Olímpicos (infraestructura deportiva, visión y legado, telecomunicaciones, villa olímpica, energía, medio ambiente, alojamiento) es necesario tener mucho cuidado y hacerle un seguimiento durante la fase de candidatura al aspecto dedicado a las finanzas y presupuesto (vaya detalle!) ya que el Comité Olímpico Internacional pone en tela de juicio la capacidad de Madrid de reunir apoyo del sector privado. Otro punto que está siendo valorado sigilosamente es el del apoyo público a la candidatura, pues existe una brecha no muy grande entre quienes se oponen y favorecen las aspiraciones olímpicas de la capital. 
Varios comités olímpicos nacionales vieron con escozor una tercera candidatura consecutiva de Madrid en procura de los Juegos Olímpicos, otros calificaron como un acto de excesiva prepotencia al Sr. Gallardón, entonces jefe de Madrid 2020, de querer llevar al costo que fuera los juegos a España, aún pasando por encima de la norma no escrita del COI de la rotación de continentes. 
Y es que precisamente dicha norma no escrita de la rotación de continentes es la que más polvo ha levantado en los dos últimos comicios olímpicos la candidatura de Madrid. Al proyecto olímpico de 2016 muchos no le vieron ni cabeza ni pies por la improbabilidad de que el COI seleccionara a dos ciudades europeas de forma consecutiva como sede de los juegos y sin embargo Madrid compitió, fue el segundo dossier mejor valorado y finalista, sin embargo Rio de Janeiro la apaleó en la votación definitiva. La propuesta de 2012 fue la que más chance tuvo de convertirse en una realidad –los juegos venían de celebrarse en Asia y ya habían pasado por Europa y Oceanía- pero los atentados de ETA terminaron por sepultar las ambiciones de la ciudad. Ahora Madrid 2020, que está a medio camino entre las candidaturas de 2012 y 2016. 
En esta oportunidad Madrid lo tiene aún más complicado y lo tuviera el doble de no ser porque el gobierno italiano desistió a último momento de presentar la candidatura de Roma (me hubiera gustado que fuera a la inversa) ya que tiene como compañeras de ligue a dos fuertes rivales que a los ojos del COI pueden resultar más atractivas que el proyecto español: Tokio, la poderosa capital de Japón, la segunda economía del planeta. Compitió con Madrid por los juegos de 2016 y aunque ésta le ganó en votación, parece que ésta vez el proyecto nipón está imbatible (aunque no haya recibido la mejor valoración y ni que le haga falta) además le ayuda el factor de rotación de continentes. A pesar de la tragedia del tsunami que afrontó a inicios de 2011, la economía japonesa es una de las más estables del mundo y nadie duda de la gran capacidad organizadora de este país. Y finalmente Estambul que aparece como la contendora más fuerte de Tokio. Ubicada en medio de dos continentes, Estambul es al menos en el papel la candidata más atractiva para el COI, en una nueva región, una nueva cultura, con una atmosfera muy similar a la de Atenas, con una economía emergente… es decir todo un compendio de buenas razones para traer los juegos por primera vez a un país islámico. 
En fin el 7 de Septiembre de 2013 conoceremos las preferencias del COI.


----------



## TEBC

jufovi1986 said:


> La verdad yo no sé que se les pueda estar pasando por la cabeza a los dirigentes de la candidatura madrileña a por los juegos de 2020. Y tienen razón aquellos que critican su postura calificada en muchos medios como “arrogante e insensible” si tenemos en cuenta la caótica situación económica que atraviesa esta nación europea.
> Echarse sobre los hombros un evento deportivo del tamaño de los Juegos Olímpicos es completamente inviable para las finanzas de este país y adherirse a la idea de que los juegos traerán muchos empleos temporales e impulsaran la rotación de la economía se torna como manipulador y muy básico a las verdaderas necesidades de la población española.
> Ahora mismo el gobierno español está solicitando una inyección monetaria extranjera a las principales entidades financieras del país como pañitos de agua tibia para las pequeñas, medianas y grandes empresas que son sus clientes principales (gubernamentales y privadas). El asunto de cara al “embrollo olímpico” en el que se quiere meter Madrid es que un porcentaje considerable del presupuesto que presume tener la capital española para celebrar los olímpicos de 2020 se sostienen en recursos proporcionados por el sector privado y es allí donde radica la gran “incertidumbre” porque los créditos aumentaran los intereses, las ganancias se reducirán y el retorno a la inversión posiblemente se duplicará.
> Después de que la Comisión evaluadora del COI entregó los resultados del cuestionario al Comité ejecutivo, ésta sugirió al estamento olímpico que si bien Madrid proporciona información muy viable sobre el desarrollo de los Juegos Olímpicos (infraestructura deportiva, visión y legado, telecomunicaciones, villa olímpica, energía, medio ambiente, alojamiento) es necesario tener mucho cuidado y hacerle un seguimiento durante la fase de candidatura al aspecto dedicado a las finanzas y presupuesto (vaya detalle!) ya que el Comité Olímpico Internacional pone en tela de juicio la capacidad de Madrid de reunir apoyo del sector privado. Otro punto que está siendo valorado sigilosamente es el del apoyo público a la candidatura, pues existe una brecha no muy grande entre quienes se oponen y favorecen las aspiraciones olímpicas de la capital.
> Varios comités olímpicos nacionales vieron con escozor una tercera candidatura consecutiva de Madrid en procura de los Juegos Olímpicos, otros calificaron como un acto de excesiva prepotencia al Sr. Gallardón, entonces jefe de Madrid 2020, de querer llevar al costo que fuera los juegos a España, aún pasando por encima de la norma no escrita del COI de la rotación de continentes.
> Y es que precisamente dicha norma no escrita de la rotación de continentes es la que más polvo ha levantado en los dos últimos comicios olímpicos la candidatura de Madrid. Al proyecto olímpico de 2016 muchos no le vieron ni cabeza ni pies por la improbabilidad de que el COI seleccionara a dos ciudades europeas de forma consecutiva como sede de los juegos y sin embargo Madrid compitió, fue el segundo dossier mejor valorado y finalista, sin embargo Rio de Janeiro la apaleó en la votación definitiva. La propuesta de 2012 fue la que más chance tuvo de convertirse en una realidad –los juegos venían de celebrarse en Asia y ya habían pasado por Europa y Oceanía- pero los atentados de ETA terminaron por sepultar las ambiciones de la ciudad. Ahora Madrid 2020, que está a medio camino entre las candidaturas de 2012 y 2016.
> En esta oportunidad Madrid lo tiene aún más complicado y lo tuviera el doble de no ser porque el gobierno italiano desistió a último momento de presentar la candidatura de Roma (me hubiera gustado que fuera a la inversa) ya que tiene como compañeras de ligue a dos fuertes rivales que a los ojos del COI pueden resultar más atractivas que el proyecto español: Tokio, la poderosa capital de Japón, la segunda economía del planeta. Compitió con Madrid por los juegos de 2016 y aunque ésta le ganó en votación, parece que ésta vez el proyecto nipón está imbatible (aunque no haya recibido la mejor valoración y ni que le haga falta) además le ayuda el factor de rotación de continentes. A pesar de la tragedia del tsunami que afrontó a inicios de 2011, la economía japonesa es una de las más estables del mundo y nadie duda de la gran capacidad organizadora de este país. Y finalmente Estambul que aparece como la contendora más fuerte de Tokio. Ubicada en medio de dos continentes, Estambul es al menos en el papel la candidata más atractiva para el COI, en una nueva región, una nueva cultura, con una atmosfera muy similar a la de Atenas, con una economía emergente… es decir todo un compendio de buenas razones para traer los juegos por primera vez a un país islámico.
> En fin el 7 de Septiembre de 2013 conoceremos las preferencias del COI.


Perfect


----------



## TRAM_space

s


jufovi1986 said:


> La verdad yo no sé que se les pueda estar pasando por la cabeza a los dirigentes de la candidatura madrileña a por los juegos de 2020. Y tienen razón aquellos que critican su postura calificada en muchos medios como “arrogante e insensible” si tenemos en cuenta la caótica situación económica que atraviesa esta nación europea.
> Echarse sobre los hombros un evento deportivo del tamaño de los Juegos Olímpicos es completamente inviable para las finanzas de este país y adherirse a la idea de que los juegos traerán muchos empleos temporales e impulsaran la rotación de la economía se torna como manipulador y muy básico a las verdaderas necesidades de la población española.
> *Ahora mismo el gobierno español está solicitando una inyección monetaria extranjera a las principales entidades financieras del país* como pañitos de agua tibia para las pequeñas, medianas y grandes empresas que son sus clientes principales (gubernamentales y privadas). El asunto de cara al “embrollo olímpico” en el que se quiere meter Madrid es que un porcentaje considerable del presupuesto que presume tener la capital española para celebrar los olímpicos de 2020 se sostienen en recursos proporcionados por el sector privado y es allí donde radica la gran “incertidumbre” porque los créditos aumentaran los intereses, las ganancias se reducirán y el retorno a la inversión posiblemente se duplicará.
> Después de que la Comisión evaluadora del COI entregó los resultados del cuestionario al Comité ejecutivo, ésta sugirió al estamento olímpico que si bien Madrid proporciona información muy viable sobre el desarrollo de los Juegos Olímpicos (infraestructura deportiva, visión y legado, telecomunicaciones, villa olímpica, energía, medio ambiente, alojamiento) es necesario tener mucho cuidado y hacerle un seguimiento durante la fase de candidatura al aspecto dedicado a las finanzas y presupuesto (vaya detalle!) ya que el Comité Olímpico Internacional pone en tela de juicio la capacidad de Madrid de reunir apoyo del sector privado. Otro punto que está siendo valorado sigilosamente es el del apoyo público a la candidatura, pues existe una brecha no muy grande entre quienes se oponen y favorecen las aspiraciones olímpicas de la capital.
> Varios comités olímpicos nacionales vieron con escozor una tercera candidatura consecutiva de Madrid en procura de los Juegos Olímpicos, otros calificaron como un acto de excesiva prepotencia al Sr. Gallardón, entonces jefe de Madrid 2020, de querer llevar al costo que fuera los juegos a España, aún pasando por encima de la norma no escrita del COI de la rotación de continentes.
> Y es que precisamente dicha norma no escrita de la rotación de continentes es la que más polvo ha levantado en los dos últimos comicios olímpicos la candidatura de Madrid. Al proyecto olímpico de 2016 muchos no le vieron ni cabeza ni pies por la improbabilidad de que el COI seleccionara a dos ciudades europeas de forma consecutiva como sede de los juegos y sin embargo Madrid compitió, fue el segundo dossier mejor valorado y finalista, sin embargo Rio de Janeiro la apaleó en la votación definitiva. La propuesta de 2012 fue la que más chance tuvo de convertirse en una realidad –los juegos venían de celebrarse en Asia y ya habían pasado por Europa y Oceanía- pero los atentados de ETA terminaron por sepultar las ambiciones de la ciudad. Ahora Madrid 2020, que está a medio camino entre las candidaturas de 2012 y 2016.
> En esta oportunidad Madrid lo tiene aún más complicado y lo tuviera el doble de no ser porque el gobierno italiano desistió a último momento de presentar la candidatura de Roma (me hubiera gustado que fuera a la inversa) ya que tiene como compañeras de ligue a dos fuertes rivales que a los ojos del COI pueden resultar más atractivas que el proyecto español: Tokio, la poderosa capital de Japón, la segunda economía del planeta. Compitió con Madrid por los juegos de 2016 y aunque ésta le ganó en votación, parece que ésta vez el proyecto nipón está imbatible (aunque no haya recibido la mejor valoración y ni que le haga falta) además le ayuda el factor de rotación de continentes. A pesar de la tragedia del tsunami que afrontó a inicios de 2011, la economía japonesa es una de las más estables del mundo y nadie duda de la gran capacidad organizadora de este país. Y finalmente Estambul que aparece como la contendora más fuerte de Tokio. Ubicada en medio de dos continentes, Estambul es al menos en el papel la candidata más atractiva para el COI, en una nueva región, una nueva cultura, con una atmosfera muy similar a la de Atenas, con una economía emergente… es decir todo un compendio de buenas razones para traer los juegos por primera vez a un país islámico.
> En fin el 7 de Septiembre de 2013 conoceremos las preferencias del COI.


Eso es mentira. Los principales bancos de España son El Banco Santander y el BBVA dos entidades muy saneadas, los problemas los tienen las antiguas cajas de ahorro.
¿Es prepotente presentarse 3 veces seguidas? ¿y presentarse 5 veces en 6 elecciones?


----------



## TEBC

TRAM_space said:


> s
> 
> Eso es mentira. Los pirnicpales bancos de España son El Banco Santander y el BBVA dos entidades muy saneadas, los problemas los tienen las antiguas cajas de ahorro.
> ¿Es prepotente presentarse 3 veces seguidas? ¿y presentarse 5 veces en 6 elecciones?


Edit

English please


----------



## TRAM_space

TEBC said:


> Edit
> 
> English please


^^Pues te parecía perfecto el comentario en castellano de jufovi1986

Google Traslate, en fin...

_That's a lie. The largest banks in Spain are Banco Santander and BBVA two entities very sanitized, the problems have some savings banks. It is arrogant, presented 3 times? What seems that a city is presented 5 times in 6 elections?_


----------



## TEBC

TRAM_space said:


> ^^Pues te parecía perfecto el comentario en castellano de jufovi1986
> 
> Google Traslate, en fin...
> 
> That's a lie. Spain's leading banks are Banco Santander and BBVA two entities very sanitized, the problems with the old savings banks.
> Is it arrogant presented 3 times? What appear 5 times in 6 elections?


I know spanish but here is an international forum, all threads must be in english


----------



## jufovi1986

TRAM_space said:


> s
> 
> *Eso es mentira*. Los principales bancos de España son El Banco Santander y el BBVA dos entidades muy saneadas, los problemas los tienen las antiguas cajas de ahorro.
> ¿Es prepotente presentarse 3 veces seguidas? ¿y presentarse 5 veces en 6 elecciones?


A quien pretendes engañar? A los 100 foristas que visitan a diario ésta página?... bueno… al menos algo es algo.

El problema de España no se limita solo a la grave crisis de su banca, como a la extenuante recesión económica del estado. Las perspectivas de crecimiento están por el piso y el desempleo alcanza números inusitados. La contracción económica (reducción) estimada por el mismísimo gobierno español ronda el 1,7% y el índice de paro superó durante el primer trimestre del año el 26%, es decir hay poco más de 5,6 millones de desempleados en España (producidos por qué? Por la recesión económica). Con esta foto fija de su economía en el bolsillo, y con un sector financiero en cuidados intensivos, el Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy acudirá a la sesión del G20 (formado por los países industrializados del G7, más doce naciones emergentes y la Unión Europea) que se realizará próximamente en Los Cabos (México) con el firme propósito que se finiquite la ayuda (inyección) de capital que le prometió Europa. Estamos hablando de una cifra cercana a los € $100mil millones. 

Según datos del FMI, el déficit de capital de la banca - debido sobre todo a su excesiva exposición en el sector inmobiliario - podría ser de entre € $ 40.000mil y € $ 80.000mil millones. Solo el rescate de una entidad, Bankia, el primer banco español por depósito doméstico supondrá invertir una cantidad equivalente al 2% del PIB. Saquen cuentas señores, el PIB ronda los € $ 262mil millones. Ahora, gracias a la ayuda europea, el dinero no saldrá de las arcas del Estado (dinero de reserva), sino de fondos europeos.

Todo este gran embrollo en el que está sumida España fue causado por un modelo de desarrollo insostenible, basado en la especulación sin límites sobre el suelo y la vivienda, por la que se han enriquecido banqueros y promotores urbanísticos a costa de dejar a millones de personas con hipotecas abusivas de por vida. Las consecuencias a parte del considerable índice de desempleo ya detallado han arrojado un dramático índice de pobreza y desintegración social que afecta de forma escalofriante a más de dos millones de niños españoles.

Como si fuera poco me acabo de enterar hace pocos minutos que por mayoría del Partido Popular (PP) el Parlamento español bloqueó hoy una propuesta de la Izquierda Plural para crear una comisión de investigación sobre la crisis del sistema financiero en este país europeo. ¿Qué se tienen entre manos? ¿Qué están ocultando? 

Varias ciudades en España han tenido sucesivas protestas en contra de las políticas de reforma económica y a las restricciones laborales. 
Es necesario que se tenga que explicar el rol de las entidades financieras versus el estado económico de un país?. Para eso están las facultades de economía en las universidades, porque no pretendo entregar conocimientos gratis.
España está veinte pasos más allá que Italia en el camino lodoso de la crisis económica, sin embargo Roma prefirió echarse a un lado de la contienda olímpica.

Pretenderán los dirigentes de la candidatura madrileña que los Juegos Olímpicos de 2020 sean patrocinados con fondos de la Unión Europea?... hay para todo!


----------



## TRAM_space

jufovi1986 said:


> A quien pretendes engañar? A los 100 foristas que visitan a diario ésta página?... bueno… al menos algo es algo.
> 
> Bla bla bla bla...


¿Qué? Te he corregido, has dado un dato falso. Los principales bancos españoles no necesitan más capital para funcionar. No te salgas por la tangente, no pongas otra información, a la que yo no me he referido, a fin de que puedas justificarte.
Cálmate un poco, lee un poco más las noticias de fuera del foro y habla de economía en sus hilos, que yo por esos no entro mucho ya que estoy en un foro de construcciones para hablar precisamente de eso.

What? I have corrected, you have given false information. The main Spanish banks need more capital to operate. Do not go out on a tangent, do not put other information, which I have not mentioned, so that you can justify.
Calm down a little, read a little news out of the forum and talk about economy in their threads, which I entered by those not much since I am building a forum to discuss just that.


----------



## jufovi1986

TRAM_space said:


> ¿Qué? *Te he corregido, has dado un dato falso*. Los principales bancos españoles no necesitan más capital para funcionar. No te salgas por la tangente, no pongas otra información, a la que yo no me he referido, a fin de que puedas justificarte.
> Cálmate un poco, lee un poco más las noticias de fuera del foro y habla de economía en sus hilos, que yo por esos no entro mucho ya que estoy en un foro de construcciones para hablar precisamente de eso.
> 
> What? I have corrected, you have given false information. The main Spanish banks need more capital to operate. Do not go out on a tangent, do not put other information, which I have not mentioned, so that you can justify.
> Calm down a little, read a little news out of the forum and talk about economy in their threads, which I entered by those not much since I am building a forum to discuss just that.


Vuelve y te digo…. A quién pretendes engañar?

Yo no he suministrado ningún dato falso, como afirmas, ni me estoy saliendo por la tangente como estás haciendo creer. 
Precisamente toda la información que minuciosamente he detallado la he obtenido de fuentes externas a este sitio, de los principales diarios españoles, británicos, porque qué curiosidad todos manejan la misma información y tú todavía me dices que los bancos no necesitan capital extranjero. ¡Entonces para que el jefe del gobierno español se pone a decir semejante pendejada antes de viajar a la cumbre de México? O le estará tomando del pelo a los jefes de estados europeos?

La realidad no se puede ocultar!
Pero bien, no tengo tu simpatía simplemente porque no estoy a favor de Madrid 2020. Las cosas son claras!


----------



## swifty78

thought this was an english language forum?


----------



## jufovi1986

jufovi1986 said:


> La verdad yo no sé que se les pueda estar pasando por la cabeza a los dirigentes de la candidatura madrileña a por los juegos de 2020. Y tienen razón aquellos que critican su postura calificada en muchos medios como “arrogante e insensible” si tenemos en cuenta la caótica situación económica que atraviesa esta nación europea.
> Echarse sobre los hombros un evento deportivo del tamaño de los Juegos Olímpicos es completamente inviable para las finanzas de este país y adherirse a la idea de que los juegos traerán muchos empleos temporales e impulsaran la rotación de la economía se torna como manipulador y muy básico a las verdaderas necesidades de la población española.
> Ahora mismo el gobierno español está solicitando una inyección monetaria extranjera a las principales entidades financieras del país como pañitos de agua tibia para las pequeñas, medianas y grandes empresas que son sus clientes principales (gubernamentales y privadas). El asunto de cara al “embrollo olímpico” en el que se quiere meter Madrid es que un porcentaje considerable del presupuesto que presume tener la capital española para celebrar los olímpicos de 2020 se sostienen en recursos proporcionados por el sector privado y es allí donde radica la gran “incertidumbre” porque los créditos aumentaran los intereses, las ganancias se reducirán y el retorno a la inversión posiblemente se duplicará.
> Después de que la Comisión evaluadora del COI entregó los resultados del cuestionario al Comité ejecutivo, ésta sugirió al estamento olímpico que si bien Madrid proporciona información muy viable sobre el desarrollo de los Juegos Olímpicos (infraestructura deportiva, visión y legado, telecomunicaciones, villa olímpica, energía, medio ambiente, alojamiento) es necesario tener mucho cuidado y hacerle un seguimiento durante la fase de candidatura al aspecto dedicado a las finanzas y presupuesto (vaya detalle!) ya que el Comité Olímpico Internacional pone en tela de juicio la capacidad de Madrid de reunir apoyo del sector privado. Otro punto que está siendo valorado sigilosamente es el del apoyo público a la candidatura, pues existe una brecha no muy grande entre quienes se oponen y favorecen las aspiraciones olímpicas de la capital.
> Varios comités olímpicos nacionales vieron con escozor una tercera candidatura consecutiva de Madrid en procura de los Juegos Olímpicos, otros calificaron como un acto de excesiva prepotencia al Sr. Gallardón, entonces jefe de Madrid 2020, de querer llevar al costo que fuera los juegos a España, aún pasando por encima de la norma no escrita del COI de la rotación de continentes.
> Y es que precisamente dicha norma no escrita de la rotación de continentes es la que más polvo ha levantado en los dos últimos comicios olímpicos la candidatura de Madrid. Al proyecto olímpico de 2016 muchos no le vieron ni cabeza ni pies por la improbabilidad de que el COI seleccionara a dos ciudades europeas de forma consecutiva como sede de los juegos y sin embargo Madrid compitió, fue el segundo dossier mejor valorado y finalista, sin embargo Rio de Janeiro la apaleó en la votación definitiva. La propuesta de 2012 fue la que más chance tuvo de convertirse en una realidad –los juegos venían de celebrarse en Asia y ya habían pasado por Europa y Oceanía- pero los atentados de ETA terminaron por sepultar las ambiciones de la ciudad. Ahora Madrid 2020, que está a medio camino entre las candidaturas de 2012 y 2016.
> En esta oportunidad Madrid lo tiene aún más complicado y lo tuviera el doble de no ser porque el gobierno italiano desistió a último momento de presentar la candidatura de Roma (me hubiera gustado que fuera a la inversa) ya que tiene como compañeras de ligue a dos fuertes rivales que a los ojos del COI pueden resultar más atractivas que el proyecto español: Tokio, la poderosa capital de Japón, la segunda economía del planeta. Compitió con Madrid por los juegos de 2016 y aunque ésta le ganó en votación, parece que ésta vez el proyecto nipón está imbatible (aunque no haya recibido la mejor valoración y ni que le haga falta) además le ayuda el factor de rotación de continentes. A pesar de la tragedia del tsunami que afrontó a inicios de 2011, la economía japonesa es una de las más estables del mundo y nadie duda de la gran capacidad organizadora de este país. Y finalmente Estambul que aparece como la contendora más fuerte de Tokio. Ubicada en medio de dos continentes, Estambul es al menos en el papel la candidata más atractiva para el COI, en una nueva región, una nueva cultura, con una atmosfera muy similar a la de Atenas, con una economía emergente… es decir todo un compendio de buenas razones para traer los juegos por primera vez a un país islámico.
> En fin el 7 de Septiembre de 2013 conoceremos las preferencias del COI.


Here is the English version of my first post

The truth I do not know that they may be going through your head to the leaders of the Madrid bid for the games in 2020. And they are right who criticize your position qualified in many media as "arrogant and insensitive" when you consider the chaotic economic situation in the European nation. Lie on the shoulders a sporting event the size of the Olympics is completely impractical for the finances of this country and embrace the idea that the games will bring many temporary jobs and promoted by the rotation of the economy becomes as manipulative and very basic the real needs of the Spanish population.

Right now the Spanish government is seeking an injection of foreign currency to the country's leading financial institutions such as wipes warm water for small, medium and large companies that are their main customers (government and private). The issue facing the "Olympic mess" in which you want to put Madrid is that a considerable proportion of the budget that claims to have the Spanish capital to celebrate the 2020 Olympics are resources provided by the private sector and that is where lies the great "uncertainty" because the credits will increase the interest earnings will be reduced and the return on investment may be doubled.

After the IOC Working Group presented the results of the Questionnaire to the IOC Executive Board, it suggested the establishment Olympic although very viable Madrid provides information on the development of the Olympic Games (Vision and Legacy; Games Concept and Competition Venues; Olympic Village(s); International Broadcast Centre & Main Press Centre; Sports Experience; Environmental & Meteorology; Accommodation; Transport; Medical Services and Doping Control; Safety and Security; Telecommunications; Energy; Legal aspects and customs and immigration formalities; Government and public support and Marketing) must be very careful and follow it up during the bidding phase the look dedicated to finance and budget (what a detail!) and the International Olympic Committee calls into question the ability of Madrid gather support from the private sector. Another quietly being valued is the public support for the candidacy, as there is great divide between those opposing and favoring the capital's Olympic aspirations. Several national Olympic committees were itchy third consecutive nomination Madrid in pursuit of the Olympic Games, some described as an act of excessive arrogance Mr. Gallardón, then head of Madrid 2020, will lead to cost out the sets to Spain even bypassing the unwritten rule of rotation of continents.

And it is precisely this unwritten rule of rotation of continents is that more dust has risen in the last two elections Madrid Olympic bid. At the 2016 Olympic project many do not see or head or feet is unlikely that the IOC will select two consecutive European cities to host the games, however Madrid competed, was the second highest rated and finalist bid book, however Rio de Janeiro beat her in the final ballot. The 2012 proposal was the more chance he had of becoming a reality, the games came to be held in Asia and had gone through Europe and Oceania, but the ETA attacks eventually bury the ambitions of the city. Now Madrid 2020, which is halfway between 2012 and 2016 applications. 

This time Madrid has it even more complicated and had twice not because the Italian government withdrew at the last minute to submit the applicant city of Rome (I wish it were reversed) and whose co-bind to two strong rival in the eyes of the IOC may be more attractive than the Spanish project: Tokyo, the powerful capital of Japan, the world's second largest economy. Madrid competed in games of 2016 and although it won in votations, it seems that this time the project is unbeatable Nippon (without receiving the best value and you do not need) also helps the rotation factor continents. Despite the tsunami tragedy she faced at the beginning of 2011, the Japanese economy is one of the world's most stable and no one doubts the ability to organize this great country. And finally Istanbul emerges as the strongest contender in Tokyo. Located between two continents, Istanbul is at least on paper the most attractive candidate for the IOC, in a new region, a new culture, with an atmosphere similar to that of Athens, with an emerging economy ... or an entire compendium of good reasons to bring the games for the first time an Islamic country.

Well the 7 September 2013 know the preferences of the IOC.


----------



## jufovi1986

TRAM_space said:


> s
> 
> Eso es mentira. Los principales bancos de España son El Banco Santander y el BBVA dos entidades muy saneadas, los problemas los tienen las antiguas cajas de ahorro.
> ¿Es prepotente presentarse 3 veces seguidas? ¿y presentarse 5 veces en 6 elecciones?


*TRAM space* says:

That's a lie. Spain's leading banks are Banco Santander and BBVA two entities very sanitized, the problems with the old savings banks.


*Jufovi1986* says:

Who are you fooling? At 100 forumers who visit this page daily? ... well ... at least it's something.

Spain's problem is not limited to its banking crisis, as the state's economic recession strenuous. Growth prospects are on the floor and unemployment reached unusual numbers. The economic contraction (reduction) estimated by the Spanish government himself is around 1.7 percent and the unemployment rate exceeded during the first quarter of 26 percent, meaning there is little more than 5.6 million unemployed in Spain (produced by what? by the economic downturn). This snapshot of the economy in his pocket, and a financial sector in intensive care, the Government of Mariano Rajoy will attend the meeting of G20 (comprising the G7 industrialized countries, plus twelve emerging nations and the European Union) will soon be held in Los Cabos (Mexico) with the firm purpose that is later terminated aid (injection) of capital promised Europe. We are talking about a figure close to € $100 thousand million.

According to IMF data, the shortfall in bank capital - mainly due to excessive exposure in real estate - could be between € $40 billion and € $80 billion. Only the rescue of an entity, Bankia, the first Spanish bank to deposit household will invest an amount equivalent to 2 percent of GDP. Take out gentlemen accounts, GDP is around € $262 billion. Now, thanks to EU aid, the money not will come from the coffers of the State (reserve money), but from European funds.

All this big mess that has engulfed Spain was caused by an unsustainable development model, based on speculation without limits on land and housing, which has enriched bankers and property developers at the expense of leaving millions of people abusive mortgage for life. The significant consequences of the unemployment rate have produced detailed and dramatic levels of poverty and social disintegration that chilling affects more than two million children Spanish.

To make matters worse I just found out a few minutes ago that most of the Popular Party (PP), the Spanish parliament today blocked a proposal by the Plural Left to create a commission of inquiry into the financial system crisis in this European country. What are they up to? What are they hiding?

Several cities in Spain have had successive protests against the policies of economic reform and labor restrictions.
It is necessary to have to explain the role of financial institutions versus the economic status of a country?. That's what the economics faculties at universities, because they intend to provide free knowledge.
Spain is twenty feet beyond Italy in the muddy road of the economic crisis, however Rome chose to step aside from its Olympic bid.

Pretend the leaders of the Madrid bid the 2020 Olympics are sponsored by funds from the European Union? ... there is to it!


----------



## jufovi1986

TRAM_space said:


> ¿Qué? Te he corregido, has dado un dato falso. Los principales bancos españoles no necesitan más capital para funcionar. No te salgas por la tangente, no pongas otra información, a la que yo no me he referido, a fin de que puedas justificarte.
> Cálmate un poco, lee un poco más las noticias de fuera del foro y habla de economía en sus hilos, que yo por esos no entro mucho ya que estoy en un foro de construcciones para hablar precisamente de eso.
> 
> What? I have corrected, you have given false information. The main Spanish banks need more capital to operate. Do not go out on a tangent, do not put other information, which I have not mentioned, so that you can justify.
> Calm down a little, read a little news out of the forum and talk about economy in their threads, which I entered by those not much since I am building a forum to discuss just that.


Third post

Go back and tell you .... Who are you fooling? I have not provided any false information, as you claim, or I'm going off on tangents as you're pretending. 

All the information I have thoroughly detailed are sources I have obtained from the main Spanish and British newspapers, but curious, newspapers provide the same information and you still insist that Spanish banks do not need foreign capital. Then for the head of the Spanish government gets to say such crap before traveling to the Mexico summit? Or you will be taking the hair to the heads of European states? 

Reality can not hide! But well, I not have your sympathy just because I'm not in favor of Madrid 2020. Things are clear!


----------



## TRAM_space

jufovi1986 said:


> Vuelve y te digo…. A quién pretendes engañar?
> 
> Yo no he suministrado ningún dato falso, como afirmas, ni me estoy saliendo por la tangente como estás haciendo creer.
> Precisamente toda la información que minuciosamente he detallado la he obtenido de fuentes externas a este sitio, de los principales diarios españoles, británicos, porque qué curiosidad todos manejan la misma información y tú todavía me dices que los bancos no necesitan capital extranjero. ¡Entonces para que el jefe del gobierno español se pone a decir semejante pendejada antes de viajar a la cumbre de México? O le estará tomando del pelo a los jefes de estados europeos?
> 
> La realidad no se puede ocultar!
> Pero bien, no tengo tu simpatía simplemente porque no estoy a favor de Madrid 2020. Las cosas son claras!


No manipules, yo no he dicho que los bancos no necesiten los fondos europeos, lo necesitan muchas de las antiguas cajas de ahorro, pero no los principales Bancos. BBVA y Santander, los dos mayores bancos españoles no tienen ningún problema de falta de capitales, si dices lo contrario yo te digo que no es cierto.

Do not handle, I did not say that banks do not need European funds, many of the old savings banks are in need of these funds, but not the major banks. BBVA and Santander, the two largest Spanish banks have no problem of lack of capital, if you say otherwise I say that is not true.


----------



## jufovi1986

TRAM_space said:


> No manipules, yo no he dicho que los bancos no necesiten los fondos europeos, lo necesitan muchas de las antiguas cajas de ahorro, pero no los principales Bancos. BBVA y Santander, los dos mayores bancos españoles no tienen ningún problema de falta de capitales, si dices lo contrario yo te digo que no es cierto.
> 
> Do not handle, I did not say that banks do not need European funds, many of the old savings banks are in need of these funds, but not the major banks. BBVA and Santander, the two largest Spanish banks have no problem of lack of capital, if you say otherwise I say that is not true.


No estoy manipulando ni pretendo hacerlo. Te has enfocado en sostener que la banca española (como si solamente estuviera conformada por el BBVA y el Banco Santander) está saneada pero no es así. El gobierno español ya está comprometido a pagar hasta un 8,5% de intereses por cada euro que le inyecte la Unión Europea al debilitado sistema del país. 

Es más, aunque el BBVA y el Banco Santander “aparentemente” gocen de buena salud, los problemas que tienen que enfrentar no pasan de ser un malestar general por la imposibilidad de conseguir capital privado, por lo que es de esperar que sea el propio estado quien las fondee (jummmm). 

Pero es que la “situación financiera de España” es solo un capítulo entre los inconvenientes que tiene que superar esta nación europea: el altísimo índice de desempleo y las escandalosas reformas laborales (el gobierno pretende reducir las cotizaciones sociales que pagan las empresas a los trabajadores, las pensiones están a punto de cortarse a una cuarta parte, y en muchos casos a desaparecer y el despido sin indemnizaciones) tienen a esta parte de Europa en una situación muy tensa. 

Los juegos olímpicos debe ser un proyecto que deba postergarse, quizás en 2021 (dándole nueve años de average al reposicionamiento de la economía) pueda considerar nuevamente sus aspiraciones de cara a los olímpicos de 2028 donde es probable que por la rotación de continentes le toque el turno a Europa. 


^^I'm not manipulating or pretend to. You've focused on the claim that Spanish banks (as if it were only made ​​by BBVA and Banco Santander) is running smoothly but not so. The Spanish government is already committed to pay up to a 8.5 percent interest for each euro the European Union will inject the ailing system in the country. 
Although BBVA and Banco Santander "apparently" in good health, the problems they face are very complex due to the unavailability of private capital, so hopefully that is the very state which the ship is (jummmm). 
The "financial situation of Spain" is just a chapter from the drawbacks to overcome this European nation: the high unemployment rate and the outrageous labor reforms (the government aims to reduce social security contributions paid by companies to workers, pensions are about to be cut to a quarter, and in many cases to disappear and dismissal without compensation) have to this part of Europe in a very tense situation. 
Aspiring to celebrate the 2020 Olympics should be a project to reconsider, maybe postpone it to 2021 (giving a space of nine years to the repositioning of the economy) for the elections of 2028 Olympics where it is likely that the rotation of continents you touch the turn to Europe.


----------



## TRAM_space

Okay, you do not give false information, however you venture to make predictions, with numbers and percentages.
Hey you know more than the Spanish and European political future of their actions, congratulations.


----------



## Turkiiish

*Public To Select Istanbul 2020 Logo*
http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr

Istanbul 2020 launched a public competition Wednesday to select a logo for the Candidate City phase of Turkey's bid for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games ! 

*logo 2 or logo 4 very nice !! *


Istanbul 2020 once the logo is selected, the overall look of the bid and supporting design for a new website and promotional materials will be developed !


----------



## Turkiiish

*ISTANBUL 2020 BID - NEW LOGO*

Istanbul 2020 launches a public competition for the selection of its logo for the Candidate City phase: www.istanbul2020.com.tr

Turkish people can vote for the design they feel best represents their nation’s Olympic dream.

*Hasan Arat* : 'the Istanbul 2020 Candidate City logo will be famous throughout our nation.'

The logo competition will run for one week and the winning logo will be sent to the IOC for approval.

Istanbul 2020 once the logo is selected, the overall look of the bid and supporting design for a new website and promotional materials will be developed !


----------



## vitaming

A tip: "Click on the Logo you want to vote" is dodgy grammatically.

Logo should not be capitalised, and it should read something like 'Click the logo you wish to vote for'.


----------



## sali_haci

Number 4 reminds of a ****** 

2,4 and 5 are the nice ones, IMO.

PS And let's go Istanbul!


----------



## jufovi1986

TRAM_space said:


> Okay, you do not give false information, however you venture to make predictions, with numbers and percentages.
> Hey you know more than the Spanish and European political future of their actions, congratulations.


Ehhhh…. El asunto es como personal. Cada porcentaje y número que he colocado en los comentarios que he hecho están basados en cifras entregadas por el mismo jefe de estado español y los principales periódicos europeos.
Usted como que no lee prensa o no sale de este foro.

¿Acaso a usted le importa poco las finanzas de su propio país?
Entonces vamos a por los Juegos Olímpicos de 2020. ¡Que viva Madrid 2020!.


Ehhhh .... The issue became personal. Each percentage and number that have placed in the comments are based on figures from the same Spanish head of state and major European newspapers.
It looks like it does not read newspapers, should at least be informed via phone.

Did not care less the finances of your own country?
Then we go for the 2020 Olympics. Long live Madrid 2020!.

And final point ... because as going for a while!


----------



## TRAM_space

Someone who believes their own inventions have a problem. I don't know if you read news garbage or you think that data yourself, but nobody has said it will go down by 25% pensions. Ensure that this is true is a joke, and to insinuate that I am uninformed, unconcerned and liar by deny it, is a lack of respect.

Some moderator would delete this absurd dialogue that only contains false and invented data and my replies, so we could continue talking about issues related to the forum, as the choice of the logo of Istanbul 2020 would be desirable.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Number 5 is [email protected]$%ing cool! 



sali_haci said:


> Number 4 reminds of a ******
> 
> 2,4 and 5 are the nice ones, IMO.
> 
> PS And let's go Istanbul!


That's True, apart from future forecast about Tokyo vs Istanbul.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Here are the choices in question. I went with 4 :3


----------



## hater

2 and 4


----------



## TEBC

4 or 5


----------



## Alphaville

4.


----------



## swifty78

now this is what countries should do when it comes to logos, have a competition and the public chooses the winner from a few options, London this is what you should have done!!!


----------



## Alphaville

swifty78 said:


> now this is what countries should do when it comes to logos, have a competition and the public chooses the winner from a few options, London this is what you should have done!!!


Keep in mind that this is just the temporary candidate logo, and if Istanbul is successful, would likely be replaced a year or so after it wins the bid (well before the 2016 handover in Rio).


----------



## jufovi1986

TRAM_space said:


> Someone who believes their own inventions have a problem. I don't know if you read news garbage or you think that data yourself, but nobody has said it will go down by 25% pensions. Ensure that this is true is a joke, and to insinuate that I am uninformed, unconcerned and liar by deny it, is a lack of respect.
> 
> Some moderator would delete this absurd dialogue that only contains false and invented data and my replies, so we could continue talking about issues related to the forum, as the choice of the logo of Istanbul 2020 would be desirable.


No tienen porque eliminar los comentarios, porque esto es un foro libre y cualquiera tiene derecho a comentar. Ahora porque no acompañe las aspiraciones olímpicas de Madrid 2020 tengo que se catalogado como enemigo número uno en el foro. ​Y no me ataque diciendo que suministro información errada y mucho menos que tengo problemas. Español ignorante. ​​Not have to remove comments because this is a free forum and anyone is entitled to comment. Now because they accompany the Madrid 2020 Olympic aspirations I have to be classified as enemy number one in the forum. And do not attack me saying that supply misinformation and a lot less than I have problems. Ignorant!​


----------



## jufovi1986

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Here are the choices in question. I went with 4 :3


 
Logos 3 and 4 are more symbolic (the geographical division of Istanbul by the Bosphorus Strait), personally I like the # 4. The number 5 seems very remarkable for the profusion of colors.


----------



## Lord David

I'd go for no 3, with no 5's font, in a blue to yellow blend, then the rings on the bottom.


----------



## neuromancer

jufovi1986 said:


> No tienen porque eliminar los comentarios, porque esto es un foro libre y cualquiera tiene derecho a comentar. Ahora porque no acompañe las aspiraciones olímpicas de Madrid 2020 tengo que se catalogado como enemigo número uno en el foro.
> Y no me ataque diciendo que suministro información errada y mucho menos que tengo problemas. Español ignorante.
> 
> Not have to remove comments because this is a free forum and anyone is entitled to comment. Now because they accompany the Madrid 2020 Olympic aspirations I have to be classified as enemy number one in the forum. And do not attack me saying that supply misinformation and a lot less than I have problems. Ignorant!​


Este no es un foro libre desde el momento que tiene un dueño y unas normas a las que atenerse, que en caso de imcumplirlas se aplicará la sanción que los moderadores y administradores estimemos oportuno. 

Modera tu lenguaje o serás expulsado. Un saludo.


----------



## swifty78

sali_haci said:


> Number 4 reminds of a ******
> 
> 2,4 and 5 are the nice ones, IMO.
> 
> PS And let's go Istanbul!


Blue waffle anyone...


----------



## emrearas

i also voted for 4. but isnt it look like a giant ******?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Knitemplar said:


> Do NOT ENCLOSE for an Olympic Games!! You will then have a lousy spot for the cauldron. They should leave an empty space for the cauldron.


But then you will have the wind problem


----------



## nicko_viteh

Beijing's Stadium had the cauldron on the roof, I don't know what's the problem with that...


----------



## BJK67

What would be the capacity of Ataturk Olympic stadium if all the stands were as high and big as the main stand?


----------



## Turkiiish

BJK67 said:


> What would be the capacity of Ataturk Olympic stadium if all the stands were as high and big as the main stand?


90 000 or 100 000


----------



## GEwinnen

www.sercan.de said:


> But honestly i really like the main stand. It is really huge


The whole stadium should look like the main stand, I guess this would be the biggest 3 tier stadium in the world (100,000)!
And rip the boring grey seats out, the turkish flag is red and not grey!!


----------



## Sanchez12

If tokyo wins are they going to build new stadium or use existing one


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually there isn't such a big difference in tersm of capacity between main and east stand.
When the capacity was 80,597 it was so:

- Main/West stand: 27,763
- East stand: 26,164
- North: 13,335 
- South: 13,335


East looks smaller, because it has got just 2 tiers -> not so high.

Main stand:
- 1st: 32 rows
- Suit balcony: 3 rows
- 2nd: 32 rows
- 3rd: max. 41 rows

East stand:
- 1st: 47 rows
- 2nd: 51 rows


----------



## Boriska

Sanchez12 said:


> If tokyo wins are they going to build new stadium or use existing one


They are expending the existing one for Rugby World Cup. (80,000)

The project of a new stadium is abandoned


----------



## Jim856796

^^Actually, it's a new stadium on the site of the existing National Stadium.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ You mean rebuilding, sir?


----------



## Sanchez12

Are they going to rebuild it even if they dont get the olympics


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ For Tokyo, they rebuilt it for 2019 Rugby World Cup.
Madrid's Main Stadium for Atletico Madrid's new Home Ground.
Istanbul, dunno.


----------



## Turkiiish

*ISTANBUL 2020 Official logo launching / 21/07/12 *


----------



## red_eagle_1982

I have nothing against Madrid and Istanbul, but I hope that Tokyo wins the bid! 

TOKYO 2020!!!


----------



## Turkiiish

Madrid impossible because there is the economic crisis


----------



## GEwinnen

The Madrid bid is a bad joke considering the billions of €€€ EU countries had to spend to save spanish banks!


----------



## artser

Madrid has the best note of the 3 candidate cities (8,08), and the Olympic Games are in 2020.


----------



## GEwinnen

artser said:


> , and the Olympic Games are in 2020.


Do you want to start construction in 2019 or 2020 when the crisis is over??
Spain hosted the games just 20 years ago! It is not your turn.

Ask again in 20 or 30 years!



> Madrid has the best note of the 3 candidate cities (8,08)


Who cares? The IOC doesn't for the 2016 games:
Tokyo 8,4
Madrid 8,2
Chicago 7,0
Rio 6,4


----------



## Atomicus

GEwinnen said:


> The Madrid bid is a bad joke considering the billions of €€€ EU countries had to spend to save spanish banks!





Turkiiish said:


> Madrid impossible because there is the economic crisis





GEwinnen said:


> *Do you want to start construction in 2019 or 2020 when the crisis is over??*


Most of the stuff is already built in Madrid, it's been said countless of times already.

Again, being so "agressive" so Madrid retires show a lot of insecurities here.


----------



## vitaming

Turkiiish said:


> *ISTANBUL 2020 Official logo launching / 21/07/12 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Not my favourite. Looks like something from a souvenir stand in Amsterdam.​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Turkiiish said:


> Madrid impossible because there is the economic crisis


The Olympics games are in *2020*

*8 years* from now.

A lot of things happen in 8 years. 8 years ago Turkey has barely recovered from its own economic crisis, Spain was booming. Today, Spain is in an economic crisis, Turkey is booming. For all we know, in 8 years the roles will be reversed once more.

Si tu veux, je peux te l'expliqué en français :lol:


----------



## TEBC

For me is more than logical: 

2020 Istanbul
2024 Toronto
2028 Asia
2032 USA
2036 Europe

I bet that!!


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Arguments in favor of the Tokyo bid:

- Tokyo has the most extensive and efficient public transport system in the world. No new trains need to be built.

- All the facilities needed for Tokyo 2020 are already built. Aside from a major renovation of the National Stadium (which will be renovated for 2019 Rugby World Cup anyway), Tokyo does not need to build any major facility.


----------



## GEwinnen

red_eagle_1982 said:


> - Tokyo has the most extensive and efficient public transport system in the world. No new trains need to be built.


Are you joking? :lol::lol:



















Yes, the system is efficient, 3 people on a square foot...


----------



## marokko

> Not my favourite. Looks like something from a souvenir stand in Amsterdam.


Yes, you are right. The logo resembles the famous dutch flower and the colours also resemble the dutch flag.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually the flower, tulip is also a symbol in Turkey


----------



## Lord David

GEwinnen said:


> Are you joking? :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the system is efficient, 3 people on a square foot...


In peak hour congestion of course. 

I'd expect the transport problem to be alleviated with additional services as well as encouraging businesses to permit annual leave to workers, as to allow ease of congestion on the public transport network.


----------



## Rocksmith

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> The Olympics games are in *2020*
> 
> *8 years* from now.
> 
> A lot of things happen in 8 years. 8 years ago Turkey has barely recovered from its own economic crisis, Spain was booming. Today, Spain is in an economic crisis, Turkey is booming. For all we know, in 8 years the roles will be reversed once more.
> 
> Si tu veux, je peux te l'expliqué en français :lol:


But the final choose is in *1 YEAR*.

And if you considering EU Money transfer with boooming :lol:

Turkey is booming with his own power.And Spain will be definately passed by 2020s.Turkeys market and population is bigger.Our export market is not only Europe,but North Africa,Middle East,Russia and Central Asia.


----------



## vitaming

Fears Spain will need a full bailout: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18950896


----------



## red_eagle_1982

GEwinnen said:


> Are you joking? :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the system is efficient, 3 people on a square foot...


Oshiya's are only brought in during peak hours and only in the busiest stations like Shinjuku and Tokyo. 

Japan has the most extensive public transport system in the world, and most of the facilities that will be used for Tokyo 2020 are already in place.

The congestion of daily/peak travel hours are mitigable.


----------



## ukiyo

Well the 2nd picture is from the early 1990s when there was a problem...but the rail network in Tokyo has greatly increased its efficiency (with more trains, more lines etc) since then. In the first picture, you can see that in Shinjuku Station and Tokyo station during peak rush hour (around 30 minutes in the evening and morning). Basically if a tourist to the olympics happens to get stuck at peak evening rush hour at Shinjuku station (the busiest station in the world) and they are paranoid about being packed into the train they should just wait about 30 minutes for it to pass.

But also by 2020, there will be even more service improvements to the Tokyo network so the crowding will be even less.

Also even now, outside of peak rush hour you can usually even get a seat on the trains..and if not there'll be plenty of space to stand.

This is what Shinjuku Station is like now during rush hour (*2012*)






Go to 1:56 to see the trains situation today. Nothing at all like the famous videos from 1993.


----------



## GEwinnen

I've nothing against SOG in Tokyo, though Japan had WOG in 1998, which is just 22 years ago in 2020. I bet Tokyo will get it in 2028!
The spanish bid is insolent for several reasons, the games will go to Turkey for sure! A country with a booming economy whicht has never hosted a major sports event before!


----------



## Sir Coe

*ISTANBUL IS BEAUTIFUL*

My vote is for Instanbul
A cross section of cultures - Turkey, deserves to be rewarded for all the development achieved.

Madrid with the credit crisis should withdraw.
Tokyo is pretty clogged much like London.
Istanbul has been attempting for a while, it is time Istanbul gets selected.

All the best to ISTANBUL.
But, the logo sucks.


----------



## GEwinnen

The logo of the WC 2006 in Germany was awful, the WC was wonderful, the BEST summer in Germany ever!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

lol Tekken, why am I even bothering :lol:


----------



## dars-dm

It would be interesting to watch opening and closing ceremonies of Tokyo olympics. Because I think the organisators will _invent_ some new technologies (like maybe realistic HD in-mid-air holograms) to show them to public for the first time during those ceremonies.


----------



## DFDalton

Tokyo has hosted before. It's time to "spread the wealth around". After letting London have the Olympics for a third time, the IOC really needs to try a fresh city. Tokyo is the largest and wealthiest city in the world. It doesn't need the Olympics again. 

As others have noted, Spain is in no position to bid for 2020. The winning city will be chosen next year and Spain will still be in deep financial trouble. Also, this relatively small country has hosted in 1992. It's too soon for Spain. The Eurocentric IOC would likely want to give it Madrid, but the stars just don't line up right for 2020. 2028 or 2032? Maybe.

Istanbul is my choice by default. (This is all contingent upon would-be Islamic terrorists behaving themselves in London, of course.)


----------



## Alphaville

DFDalton said:


> Istanbul is my choice by default. (This is all contingent upon would-be Islamic terrorists behaving themselves in London, of course.)


I highly doubt whatever happens in London, by whomever, will have an impact on Istanbul's bid.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Tokyo!

:cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW why Tokyo and not Osaka or another japanese city?


----------



## el palmesano

GEwinnen said:


> The Madrid bid is a bad joke considering the billions of €€€ EU countries had to spend to save spanish banks!


it is joke for spanish, because we don't want this money, it is just an strategy to stole our money and to worse the labor conditions, health system, education, and the worst is that in the rest of europe you think that we deserve it, because you think we just do siesta hno: obviously, it is ridiculous, and anyone that reads a little bit( not in the ultra-capitalist media) will understand it

and remember, this €€€ are also spanish euros, because spain have put in the common fund lot of money in the past years.


yes, because, while we have to pay an interest of 7, you have to pay 1, and you are not intrested in change that speculative system, because you're getting rich at the expense of our suffering. Who were the ones that buy properties in spain with ridiculous prices?? spanish only?? 

the financial crisis is nothing more than theft. Banks in Spain are Spanish, but not only Spanish, are European and responsibility for what happens in them is in the government of Europe, not only in the Spanish one. All this financial problems come from the 70's, not because spanish are bad workers and just want to do the siesta, and who thinks like that is because is an ignorant


----------



## GYEvanEFR

A news about today's weather. Doha and Madrid share the "equal" hot summer. Around 42+ Degree Celsius. Write it for anyone issuing the climate or weather or forecast.


----------



## japanese001

Japan is regrettable, but gives it up.
I put it in Turkey of the pro-Japanese country.


----------



## DÁMASO

GYEvanEFR said:


> A news about today's weather. Doha and Madrid share the "equal" hot summer. Around 42+ Degree Celsius. Write it for anyone issuing the climate or weather or forecast.


Sorry, but this information is taken out of context. These temperatures so high these days, is due to a heat wave that is suffering across Southern Europe in addition to Madrid, cities such as Rome and Athens also suffer. The average temperature in Madrid in August is 27.03 º
Obviously there are days that makes more heat than others, but to compare Madrid to Doha ...
http://www.esmadrid.com/en/portal.do?IDM=972&NM=2&TR=C&IDR=966


----------



## HD9

No country in Europe will host the Olympic Games twice in a short time - Barcelona 1992 - Madrid 2020 = "just" 20 years. London waited more than 60 years.

And the economic crisis in Spain...Madrid wasting her time.

Tokyo will wait for another opportunity

I think it will be >Istanbul 2020<


----------



## DÁMASO

HD9 said:


> No country in Europe will host the Olympic Games twice in a short time - Barcelona 1992 - Madrid 2020 = "just" 20 years. London waited more than 60 years.
> 
> And the economic crisis in Spain...Madrid wasting her time.
> 
> Tokyo will wait for another opportunity
> 
> I think it will be >Istanbul 2020<


From the Olympic Games in Barcelona to Madrid 2020 will 28 years not 20 years, and for example France organized two Winter Olympic Games and two Summer Games with 24 years difference between the two editions


----------



## HD9

DÁMASO said:


> From the Olympic Games in Barcelona to Madrid 2020 will 28 years not 20 years, and for example France organized two Winter Olympic Games and two Summer Games with 24 years difference between the two editions


 Calculated error 2012-1992 - 20 years.

But also 28 years is not much difference.

and winter Olympic Games No one cares,We're talking about summer games not winter games.

Madrid has built the 70% infrastructure Games before it won the bid. its not good.

no chance for Madrid In my opinion.


----------



## vitaming

- Winter games are irrelevant

- You're referring to the era when tug of war was a sport.


----------



## zazo1

HD9 said:


> Calculated error 2012-1992 - 20 years.
> 
> But also 28 years is not much difference.
> 
> and winter Olympic Games No one cares,We're talking about summer games not winter games.
> 
> Madrid has built the 70% infrastructure Games before it won the bid. its not good.
> 
> no chance for Madrid In my opinion.


Well, many people care about winter games, and they are in the same consideration when chosing the hosting countries...
So, probably Tokyo has an odd: the 2018 Winter games are in South Korea, and Tokyo already hosted the games in 1964, _(and London three times, but it's another issue)_
Spain would have a gap of almost 30 years, in different cities.

It's the 80% built, but actually the IOC requires built venues and pictures of them, not projects, (since what happened with the projects of London 2012), so, 2020 are the first games with this demand, built venues, not dreams on paper.

Tokyo and Madrid have almost everything built with a fantastic conditions and really suitable designs. I guess only the Olympic villa will be built, but as public housing (super demanded in both cities)
_This along with the security and social situation in general makes Istambul the candidate with the fewer options in my opinion._
'The aesthetical thing of the union of two worlds, the islamic country, the strait, the country in development, etc.. befog the minds of some...'

/And Rio is something so, so, so different to Turkey, the society, the development, the peace, the culture, the richness, just in case some wanna compare both countries, it would be a joke/


----------



## vitaming

> So, probably Tokyo has an odd: the 2018 Winter games are in North Korea


The IOC would have a lot to answer for if the gave the games to North Korea.


----------



## zazo1

vitaming said:


> The IOC would have a lot to answer for if the gave the games to North Korea.


Right, I guess, bad choice, but not many cities can host a winter games with security of snow and being in different countries with the necessary infraestructures, etc, but actually winter games need less of everything than the summer ones (Beijing is also something to ask about...)

I've been looking at the plans of the three cities, and I've seen Istambul has a very small number of rooms, 60.000, while Madrid is about 100.000 _(considering that sailing will be in Valencia, and cities as BCN, Malaga... will be subsites)_ and Tokyo more than 100.000.

About the venues, Tokyo and Madrid have almost everything built, Istambul only few things, and a lot of stadiums planned, two different stadiums for athletics.
Tokyo has a very well organiced bid, two different blocks inside the downtown, Madrid has two lines of activity by the city center, one along the river and the parks, another on the east area and few venues in the city center like Santiago Bernabeu...

Istambul, on the contrary, has seven different areas along the metropolitan area and the sea, for example, one of the athletics stadiums with the olympic village and media, etc.. are in one piece not conected with the city (green area around) in the suburbs. There are some venues which could look really cool, like the main stadium by the sea, but the rest of areas have a very dissolved constructions, and so much to build..

About the infraestructures planned and existing, I've seen, both Tokyo and Madrid will not do anything relevant, they have amazing infraestructures, while looking at the proposal of Istambul, it seems that they are going to build the city in 6 years, dozens of km of subway, trams, roads,... 
It's such a big amount of money and only 6 years... I can't believe it, 
_Probably the people who think Istambul will host it, have not read yet the complete plan (It's really long)_
I can't find any other example of an olympic city with such an impossible proposal.


----------



## DÁMASO

HD9 said:


> Calculated error 2012-1992 - 20 years.
> 
> But also 28 years is not much difference.
> 
> and winter Olympic Games No one cares,We're talking about summer games not winter games.
> 
> Madrid has built the 70% infrastructure Games before it won the bid. its not good.
> 
> no chance for Madrid In my opinion.


Not only in the Winter Olympics but also the summer Olympics, Paris hosted the games in 1900 and 1924 and the U.S. in 1984 and 1996
That Madrid has built 80% of the venues, in a context of global crisis is not only good, it is very very good


----------



## b5254

The Swedish king during handball game against brotherland Denmark. :lol:


----------



## TEBC

HD9 said:


> No country in Europe will host the Olympic Games twice in a short time - Barcelona 1992 - Madrid 2020 = "just" 20 years. London waited more than 60 years.
> 
> And the economic crisis in Spain...Madrid wasting her time.
> 
> Tokyo will wait for another opportunity
> 
> I think it will be >Istanbul 2020<


Wasting time and more important: money!! They should give up...


----------



## TEBC

zazo said:


> Well, many people care about winter games, and they are in the same consideration when chosing the hosting countries...
> So, probably Tokyo has an odd: the 2018 Winter games are in North Korea, and Tokyo already hosted the games in 1964, (and London three times, but it's another issue)
> Spain would have a gap of almost 30 years, in different cities.
> 
> It's the 80% built, but actually the IOC requires built venues and pictures of them, not projects, (since what happened with the projects of London 2012), so, 2020 are the first games with this demand, built venues, not dreams on paper.
> 
> Tokyo and Madrid have almost everything built with a fantastic conditions and really suitable designs. I guess only the Olympic villa will be built, but as public housing (super demanded in both cities)
> This along with the security and social situation in general makes Istambul the candidate with the fewer options in my opinion.
> 'The aesthetical thing of the union of two worlds, the islamic country, the strait, the country in development, etc.. befog the minds of some...'
> 
> /And Rio is something so, so, so different to Turkey, the society, the development, the peace, the culture, the richness, just in case some wanna compare both countries, it would be a joke/


HAHAHAHAHA NORTH KOREA??? Its Pyongchang in South Korea, not pyongyang


----------



## zazo1

TEBC said:


> HAHAHAHAHA NORTH KOREA??? Its Pyongchang in South Korea, not pyongyang


Am, so... change north to south..., I'll do it, it stays in the same region haha.


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO it will be Tokyo


----------



## potiz81

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO it will be Tokyo


Αnd it s gonna be a very wise choice, after the crisis in south Europe (Madrid) and the ridiculous, hilarious statement about the olympic flame of Erdogan (Istanbul). Go Tokyo!


----------



## vitaming

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO it will be Tokyo


Out of curiousity, who was your early tip for 2016?


----------



## www.sercan.de

I think it was Madrid


----------



## vitaming

Okay, mine was Rio. I think Istanbul will get 2020, continuing the IOC's pattern of spreading the games with less regard for the most 'efficient' bid.


----------



## GEwinnen

Olympic Summer Games in major european countries:

UK - 1908 - (40 years) 1948 - (64 years) 2012 
France - 1924 (now 88 years)
*Spain - 1992 (20 years)*
Germany - 1936 - (36 years) 1972 (40 years)
Russia - 1980 (32 years)
Turkey - 2020 (??)

To be honest, the next OSG in Europe should go to Paris and not to Madrid!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Could be the "masterplan" of the IOC.

2024 should be in paris -> 2020 has to be in Tokyo


----------



## PaulFCB

2020 Madrid
2024 Durban / Cape Town
2028 Paris
2032 In USA: New York City / Chicago / Los Angeles 
2036 Berlin


----------



## Gadiri

Madrid : Europe
Tokyo : Asia

Give them to Istanbul, both Europe and Asia. Everybody will be happy.

And 2024 to Africa.


----------



## vitaming

Yes, I believe Istanbul will get 2020 to tick the 'Islamic' box and 2024 will be Africa if South African can get their house in order. 

I'm not convinced Durban makes a better candidate than Cape Town, it's like if Australia had mooted Brisbane before Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Umm... we did. For 1992. Brisbane made a bid. Logically after hosting a successful Commonwealth Games in 1982. Anticipating the forthcoming World's Expo in 1988.

They lost because the bid didn't end up becoming compact as it should have been.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Gadiri said:


> Madrid : Europe
> Tokyo : Asia
> 
> Give them to Istanbul, both Europe and Asia. Everybody will be happy.
> 
> And 2024 to Africa.


I hate to say this. Istanbul isn't one of cities in Asia, since Turkey isn't Asian States, although geographically Asian, dude :bash:


----------



## HMS Swaziland

Tokyo for 2020

Paris for 2024

Istanbul would be a good candidate but I want to see the Japanese again, I would back Istanbul for 2024 if they also went for that. Its too early for Madrid (It will be 28 years since they last hosted it).


----------



## Lord David

Toronto for 2024. If Toronto bids and they propose something very similar to their compact 2008 bid, they will be extremely hard to beat.


----------



## TEBC

Lord David said:


> Toronto for 2024. If Toronto bids and they propose something very similar to their compact 2008 bid, they will be extremely hard to beat.


they will win!! Because they will host a perfect 2015 panam games.

There s no chance Africa will get it if they dont host a smaller games thats why they will bid for CWG 22 in Durban, so no African bid unitl 2028.

Paris can bid for 2024 but with Istanbul winning they will just ger it in 2028.

Asia will host again just in 2032


----------



## dysan1

If we were to base the winners based on medals in London 2012, Turkey would barely make it on the podium


----------



## dysan1

TEBC said:


> they will win!! Because they will host a perfect 2015 panam games.
> 
> There s no chance Africa will get it if they dont host a smaller games thats why they will bid for CWG 22 in Durban, so no African bid unitl 2028.
> 
> Paris can bid for 2024 but with Istanbul winning they will just ger it in 2028.
> 
> Asia will host again just in 2032


Durban has no plans for a Commonwealth Games bid. If tasked with deciding between Commonwealth Games bid or Olympics, the city leaders have made it very clear that Olympics is the aim and that a Commonwealth games bid would only be entertained if National government made it very clear that Commonwealth was all the country would be going for.


----------



## vitaming

dysan1 said:


> If we were to base the winners based on medals in London 2012, Turkey would barely make it on the podium


3 of Japan's 7 golds came in women's wrestling. And another was in artistic gymnastics. From 130 million people.:cripes:


----------



## go_leafs_go02

Lord David said:


> Toronto for 2024. If Toronto bids and they propose something very similar to their compact 2008 bid, they will be extremely hard to beat.


I can't see Toronto hosting the 2024 Olympics unless the USA bid flops somehow. You won't see Canada/USA host the games back to back either.

Paris, France and South Africa I see as being strong contenders for 2024.

Toronto will get the games in 2032, 2036 or 2040.


----------



## swifty78

I looked in gamesbids and said that Nairobi is interested in having a shot for 2024, not sure whether they'd get to candidate stage but all the best


----------



## Thanial

go_leafs_go02 said:


> I can't see Toronto hosting the 2024 Olympics unless the USA bid flops somehow. You won't see Canada/USA host the games back to back either.
> 
> Paris, France and South Africa I see as being strong contenders for 2024.
> 
> Toronto will get the games in 2032, 2036 or 2040.


If Toronto bid alone I can see them really being in with a shot of getting it. They'res a lot of potential bids out there, if Nairobi can get to the candidature stage then I think they're in with a decent shot, if Durban bids (and not Cape Town) then I think they are less likely to draw in international support, Casablanca could also be a possibility for hosting the event (again if they can get to the candidature stage). Along with Africa, Dubai is in with a huge shot of hosting the event (less likely though should Istanbul win the rights for 2020 as expected). Paris is easily another major possibility.

To some it up! I think that at the moment an African nation is likely to win should the bids get to the candidature stage, if not then the likely odds are on Dubai, Paris and Toronto in my opinion. I see Toronto as the most likely out of those, as the African bids will unfortunately most likely struggle to reach the candidature stage. Dubai's bid will be hurt if Istanbul or Tokyo win (which is likely to happen), and Paris could struggle should Madrid or Istanbul win. 

My odds at the moment!
*2020* Istanbul
*2024* Toronto
*2028* Nairobi

I think that Baku, Dubai and Paris are likely to win events in the future as well.


----------



## SOLOMON

Toronto 2024


----------



## -Corey-

New York might be the winner in 2024.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Some info from Istanbul's bid book:

- 7.08.2020-23.08.2020 (17 days)
- average temp. is 26,7 °C
- 9:00-21:00


----------



## GEwinnen

SOLOMON said:


> Toronto 2024


Why are you so confident Canada has the right to host the games so soon?
Canada had *3 (1976-1988-2010) 
Olympic Games *in a period of time many other nations even bigger than CAN hosted none!!


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Istambul 2020
Cape Town 2024
New York 2028


----------



## dysan1

where on earth are some of you folks living saying that Nairobi has a good shot in any form?? have you been to Nairobi? have u seen what facilities they have? Nothing.

and then i read little further on and say that nairobi has potential but durban doesnt? wtf? guys some of you need to learn more about the world before writing off fantasy land stuff. i am not even saying Durban has the worlds best chance, but from a technical point of view, it is South Africa's best chance. and nairobi is not even in the same book let alone on the same page

But compare away to Nairobi all you want


----------



## emrearas

dysan1 said:


> where on earth are some of you folks living saying that Nairobi has a good shot in any form?? have you been to Nairobi? have u seen what facilities they have? Nothing.
> 
> and then i read little further on and say that nairobi has potential but durban doesnt? wtf? guys some of you need to learn more about the world before writing off fantasy land stuff. i am not even saying Durban has the worlds best chance, but from a technical point of view, it is South Africa's best chance. and nairobi is not even in the same book let alone on the same page
> 
> But compare away to Nairobi all you want


just wondering is there any shark attacks in durban? cape town shores as i know can be dangerous but i have no idea about durban


----------



## go_leafs_go02

GEwinnen said:


> Why are you so confident Canada has the right to host the games so soon?
> Canada had *3 (1976-1988-2010)
> Olympic Games *in a period of time many other nations even bigger than CAN hosted none!!


Bingo, the Games are becoming more and more global with every year, and Rogge has said he wants a 3rd world country to host the games sooner than later.

Canada, will get the games again in the 2030s, be it Toronto (Summer) or Quebec City (Winter)

2024 - while they may bid, I would be beyond shocked if they beat out other comparable bids like Durban, Paris, or even somewhere in the USA.


----------



## TEBC

GEwinnen said:


> Why are you so confident Canada has the right to host the games so soon?
> Canada had 3 (1976-1988-2010)
> Olympic Games in a period of time many other nations even bigger than CAN hosted none!!


Because they came second in 2008, they hosted great winter games and will host panam games and north america dont get it since 96.

Winter games has almost zero effect to summer games, and what you say cant apply since USA did it: 84-96-02


----------



## -Corey-

The USA is the USA not other country.


----------



## TEBC

-Corey- said:


> The USA is the USA not other country.


So what? They have the same chance as any other


----------



## TEBC

Other example: Japan 64-72-98


----------



## MEvO6

To the caribbean Puerto Rico, Dominican Republic, Cuba, Jamaica.... etc....:banana2:


----------



## PaulFCB

Tokyo seems the bookies choice for 2020 and Asia had it in 2008 not very far from there but it looks more like a retro Olympics to me, and also, why not use the Yokohama perfectly Olympic stadium than invest a billion to renovate an old stadium when you can use that money to build new venues that look like they're going to host a 2020 event, not the 60's? Not to mention that stadium has been used like 100% for football, kinda looks like the same mistake Italians did with Turin and Naples. Why should you build a stadium with big tracks when you don't have the slightest idea you would be able to host some games, just like Istanbul got surprise buttsexed with the Ataturk nobody wanted to use and the clubs built their own stadiums.
Tokyo and Yokohama are practically the same metro area, why insist with those old ruins in the Olympic park in central Tokyo?


----------



## TEBC

PaulFCB said:


> Tokyo seems the bookies choice for 2020 and Asia had it in 2008 not very far from there but it looks more like a retro Olympics to me, and also, why not use the Yokohama perfectly Olympic stadium than invest a billion to renovate an old stadium when you can use that money to build new venues that look like they're going to host a 2020 event, not the 60's? Not to mention that stadium has been used like 100% for football, kinda looks like the same mistake Italians did with Turin and Naples. Why should you build a stadium with big tracks when you don't have the slightest idea you would be able to host some games, just like Istanbul got surprise buttsexed with the Ataturk nobody wanted to use and the clubs built their own stadiums.
> Tokyo and Yokohama are practically the same metro area, why insist with those old ruins in the Olympic park in central Tokyo?


The olympic stadium MUST be in the host city


----------



## PaulFCB

TEBC said:


> The olympic stadium MUST be in the host city



Really, who would give a damn if they would have used the bid under the name of Yokohama in this case, they did for 2008 just like they did with Tokyo for 2016 and failed. 
And anyway, It's practically the same city, you mean that if Paris hosts, it can't use Stade de France because it's IN Saint-Denis not officially in Paris?


----------



## GEwinnen

-Corey- said:


> The USA is the USA not other country.


So? Times have changed, the IOC is not as US-friendly as in earlier times!
You should wait at least 50-60 years for new summer games like every other country!


----------



## everywhere

OriK said:


> ^^ because there are only 3 candidate cities...
> 
> http://www.madrid2020.es/
> http://tokyo2020.jp/en/index.php
> http://www.istanbul2020.com.tr/


May the best city wins the 2020 Olympic/Paralympics bid...


----------



## potiz81

-Corey- said:


> The USA is the USA not other country.


Do you live still in the mid 80's??? Word has changed dude, 2012 here. And after Atlanta's olympic fiasco, USA is not the best option to host the Games again anytime soon. And both USA and IOC know it well.


----------



## jain ladda

tokyo -2020
durban-2024
new delhi-2028....


----------



## skymantle

Istanbul for 2020!!


----------



## TEBC

PaulFCB said:


> Really, who would give a damn if they would have used the bid under the name of Yokohama in this case, they did for 2008 just like they did with Tokyo for 2016 and failed.
> And anyway, It's practically the same city, you mean that if Paris hosts, it can't use Stade de France because it's IN Saint-Denis not officially in Paris?


Its ioc rules not mine...


----------



## -Corey-

GEwinnen said:


> So? Times have changed, the IOC is not as US-friendly as in earlier times!
> You should wait at least 50-60 years for new summer games like every other country!


 Very smart from your part!! And tell me, what other countries can host such event in the Americas? :| the only countries I can think of are Argentina (Buenos Aires, but it's in South America.. so 2024 is unlikely..), Brazil (Rio, Sao Paulo but It would take decades to come back to Brazil if ever in this century..), Mexico (DF), Canada (had it in 2010, Toronto is the only one for 2024 if the US mess up) and the US, so it would be obvious that the Olympics come back to the US more often than most countries, and that's because IT IS the only country that can host the Olympic Games in many cities (Philadelphia, DC, SF, LA, NYC, CHI, Dallas, Boston, Seattle, Denver etc.) ...


----------



## vitaming

Sanitago certainly, at a stretch Lima and maybe even Bogota.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Would love Montevideo


----------



## vitaming

Although one of the safest cities in South America, and loaded with grand old buildings, it's very dilapidated. Would take billions in infrastructure improvements.

Santiago is sort of plastic by comparison but very modern and efficient.


----------



## vilniusguide

I vote for the Olympics in India (second largest nation, will be the largest soon).
Also, hope there will be Olympics Riga-Tallinn-Vilnius in 2060 or so :lol:


----------



## Xtreminal

Who said Baku sucks? Check this pic

Baku's panorama by Hans-Juergen Burkard


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

potiz81 said:


> Do you live still in the mid 80's??? Word has changed dude, 2012 here. And after Atlanta's olympic fiasco, USA is not the best option to host the Games again anytime soon. And both USA and IOC know it well.


I'm 25, all I remember of the Atlanta games is Michael Johnson. Can someone fill me in on what the 'disaster' was?


----------



## sweet-d

PrevaricationComplex said:


> I'm 25, all I remember of the Atlanta games is Michael Johnson. Can someone fill me in on what the 'disaster' was?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centennial_Olympic_Park_bombing


----------



## PaulFCB

www.sercan.de said:


> Would love Montevideo


 With the Americas hosting in 2016 and many other like New York, Chicago or Toronto trying, I totally doubt Montevideo will host the games anytime soon.


----------



## potiz81

Let alone Atlanta's "dirty tricks" to some IOC members in order to win the bid process...


----------



## PaulFCB

Romney for president.


----------



## -Corey-

potiz81 said:


> Let alone Atlanta's "dirty tricks" to some IOC members in order to win the bid process...


Just like Rio in 2016..


----------



## isaidso

PrevaricationComplex said:


> I'm 25, all I remember of the Atlanta games is Michael Johnson. Can someone fill me in on what the 'disaster' was?


The US losing the gold medal in the men's 100m sprint (and title of world's fastest man) to Donovan Bailey of Canada. The disaster was complete when Canada beat the US men's 4 x 100 m relay team for the gold medal a few days later.

Atlanta Olympic stadium sat dazed as did the NBC commentator. :yes:


----------



## Dmerdude

I'd like to think Istanbul, given that Tokyo did it in 1964 + East Asia did it in 2008 , and Spain is in economic crisis + W. Europe did it this year.


----------



## Thanial

Xtreminal said:


> Who said Baku sucks?


Agreed, Baku is an amazing city, I can really see them having a shot at hosting the games some time in the future, but unfortunately considering the competition for the 2024 (and possibly 2028) games, I can see the most likely chance they have of hosting is in 2032, especially if Istanbul win the rights for the 2020 edition.


----------



## RobH

They were nowhere near the shortlist for either 2016 or 2020.


----------



## MGM

It's funny to see this worrying European country when South America waited 120 years to make its first OG.



GEwinnen said:


> Olympic Summer Games in major european countries:
> 
> UK - 1908 - (40 years) 1948 - (64 years) 2012
> France - 1924 (now 88 years)
> *Spain - 1992 (20 years)*
> Germany - 1936 - (36 years) 1972 (40 years)
> Russia - 1980 (32 years)
> Turkey - 2020 (??)
> 
> To be honest, the next OSG in Europe should go to Paris and not to Madrid!!


----------



## fahmimonster02

why not PUTRAJAYA, MALAYSIA host the summer olympic games 2028?... its an excellent city for sports and health life...


----------



## Jex7844

I've voted for Tokyo but that's strategic. Indeed, if Tokyo was to host the 2020 summer Games, then Paris could bid for 2024 & have a pretty good chance to win.

But if I had to vote in a 'honest' way, I would like Istanbul or Madrid to win.

I had the chance of going to Istanbul last april for 3 days, haven't seen much of it as I wasn't on vacation but this city looks amazing. The architecture is booming over there, heaps of amazing & gigantic schemes all over the place, I was really impressed. The weather looks great, the sea is turquoise, the mosks are so beautiful. Regarding the people on the spot (way too crowded for me tbh), I can't really tell, I'd need more time to realize whether they're warm or not, but I have a feeling they are though. However, I thought their means of transport (buses in particular) were really outdated, they really need to improve that...& they drive like nuts I must say.

I love Madrid though, gorgeous city, gorgeous architecture, great food, very beautiful weather, great beaches, amazing seas, I really appreciate the spanish people & their musical & so sexy language :lol:.

We'll see what happens anyway, in case Madrid or Istanbul win, Paris will therefore be forced to bid for 2028 instead of 2024, but whatever, 4 years fly...

To sum up, may the best win.


----------



## GuilhermeF

It is ridiculous to think that Spain could host the Olympics in 2020. If EVERYBODY knew the number of spanishes who are coming to Chile and Argentina to looking for a job, u wouldnt say that. *Spain has no chance!*


Spain is bankrupt. The second richest province in Spain (Cataluña) are asking billions of euros to keep forward, for example.


The best choice is Istanbul!!! Rio de Janeiro, for example, do not have an excellent infrastructure and they have several problems, and the won over Tokyo and Madrid. :cheers:


----------



## Gadiri

vilniusguide said:


> *I vote for the Olympics in India* (second largest nation, will be the largest soon).
> Also, hope there will be Olympics Riga-Tallinn-Vilnius in 2060 or so :lol:





jain ladda said:


> tokyo -2020
> durban-2024
> *new delhi-2028*....


Did you follow DELHI - 2010 Commonwealth Games ? 

It was quite dissapointing.



Get Smart said:


> http://www.daylife.com/photo/00icgNC5xafkE?q=Commonwealth+Games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ People look so bored, no magic and excitement :nuts:
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





ExcitedforCWG said:


> ^^
> 
> I knew it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the ticket sales are rising and swimming, badminton etc were almost full. If you want to read an article on it then go to the Delhi CWG thread.


----------



## Xtreminal

Thanial said:


> Agreed, Baku is an amazing city, I can really see them having a shot at hosting the games some time in the future, but unfortunately considering the competition for the 2024 (and possibly 2028) games, I can see the most likely chance they have of hosting is in 2032, especially if Istanbul win the rights for the 2020 edition.


Thank you for feedback. It is just city is currently under major U/C named "White City Project" which will make city extremely beautiful.


----------



## hater

Xtreminal said:


> Thank you for feedback. It is just city is currently under major U/C named "White City Project" which will make city extremely beautiful.


plus the masterplan will be finished by 2030 
and Khazar Islands by 2022 which will have few stadiums 
so I think Baku got good chances if they bid for 2028


----------



## Da23vidgd

Toronto 2020 book it.


----------



## swifty78

^^ um bit slow there


----------



## Kuvvaci

zazo said:


> Right, I guess, bad choice, but not many cities can host a winter games with security of snow and being in different countries with the necessary infraestructures, etc, but actually winter games need less of everything than the summer ones (Beijing is also something to ask about...)
> 
> I've been looking at the plans of the three cities, and I've seen Istambul has a very small number of rooms, 60.000, while Madrid is about 100.000 _(considering that sailing will be in Valencia, and cities as BCN, Malaga... will be subsites)_ and Tokyo more than 100.000.
> 
> About the venues, Tokyo and Madrid have almost everything built, Istambul only few things, and a lot of stadiums planned, two different stadiums for athletics.
> Tokyo has a very well organiced bid, two different blocks inside the downtown, Madrid has two lines of activity by the city center, one along the river and the parks, another on the east area and few venues in the city center like Santiago Bernabeu...
> 
> Istambul, on the contrary, has seven different areas along the metropolitan area and the sea, for example, one of the athletics stadiums with the olympic village and media, etc.. are in one piece not conected with the city (green area around) in the suburbs. There are some venues which could look really cool, like the main stadium by the sea, but the rest of areas have a very dissolved constructions, and so much to build..
> 
> About the infraestructures planned and existing, I've seen, both Tokyo and Madrid will not do anything relevant, they have amazing infraestructures, while looking at the proposal of Istambul, it seems that they are going to build the city in 6 years, dozens of km of subway, trams, roads,...
> It's such a big amount of money and only 6 years... I can't believe it,
> _Probably the people who think Istambul will host it, have not read yet the complete plan (It's really long)_
> I can't find any other example of an olympic city with such an impossible proposal.


have you been to Istanbul before?


----------



## RobH

hater said:


> plus the masterplan will be finished by 2030
> and Khazar Islands by 2022 which will have few stadiums
> so I think Baku got good chances if they bid for 2028


Baku missed the shortlist by miles for both 2016 and 2020. If, by some miricle, they do shortlist for 2028 for example, I still don't think the IOC as a whole will choose them over Paris, Berlin, New York, an African city, Istanbul or whoever else might be bidding. The applicant city report made it clear Baku has a long way to go before it even shortlists, and even if it does get to the correct technical level, it doesn't have the international profile of the cities it will be competing with, Sorry.


----------



## hater

RobH said:


> Baku missed the shortlist by miles for both 2016 and 2020. If, by some miricle, they do shortlist for 2028 for example, I still don't think the IOC as a whole will choose them over Paris, Berlin, New York, an African city, Istanbul or whoever else might be bidding. The applicant city report made it clear Baku has a long way to go before it even shortlists, and even if it does get to the correct technical level, it doesn't have the international profile of the cities it will be competing with, Sorry.


Baku couldnt manage to make it to the shortlist because there is too much too build
as I said Baku will be completely rebuilt by 2030 
many projects to be completed 
and many stadiums will be completed so I think Baku got real chances by 2028 
and projects like the extension of Baku metro from 23 stations to 70 by 2030 
plus major cities like New York and Paris will be bidding for 2024


----------



## vitaming

Some interesting comments re: Istanbul and 2020, and maybe Turkey's plans to improve in some non-traditional sports:



> What impact has the inclusion of sevens in the Olympics had on Turkish rugby and the perception of the sport in Turkey? Rio 2016 will mark rugby’s return to the games and Brazil have made strides toward fielding a competitive team. Istanbul is a strong candidate to host 2020. If you are awarded the games, do you think the government will make an effort to improve the strength of Turkish rugby?
> 
> *It’s had a serious impact. As a candidate for 2020, it will be very important to be successful in sevens. The Olympic games are one of our biggest targets. And I’m sure if we’re awarded hosting rights we’ll find a way to qualify. I don’t see it as a dream, if we land the games we’ll work to make it reality. We are growing the profile of sevens already with the International Istanbul Rugby Sevens Tournament, of which Rugby Turkiye magazine is the media partner. It has been running for three years now and continues to grow in scope and profile.*


----------



## Almeria

everyone underestimates Madrid, ultimately won by members of the CIO *mathematics*. Keep dreaming cities not democratic and without ability to organize any event democratic by Islamists.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Almeria said:


> everyone underestimates Madrid, ultimately won by members of the CIO *mathematics*. Keep dreaming cities not democratic and without ability to organize any event democratic by Islamists.


Nobody underestimate Madrid. Madrid is a big city, beautiful city with a good infrasutructure and sport facilities. But it is better to be realistic, during the M-15 movement, when Spain is struggling with a new economic crisis (wich is so fresh and didnt show is real impect yet) when Spainish government is cutting the sallaries of the people and Madrid is full of demostrations, Olympic is a suicide for Spain and having fun with the worker class of Spain. Unemployment is real and very high, Spanish yought demostrates with he slogans of "Real Democracia Ya and Madrid is candidate for Olympics! Only last wee Spain got a new 3 billion Euro as depth and fiancial credites to the banks are not received back and it is an asthronomic number. Maybe people on the streets of Madrid lie they are really happy and everything is fine. By the way, none of the slamists dream anything. I remind you of other candidates, Istanbul and Tokyo.

Olympic Games in Madrid is not realistic at the moment.


----------



## Kuvvaci

vitaming said:


> Some interesting comments re: Istanbul and 2020, and maybe Turkey's plans to improve in some non-traditional sports:


Maybe Rugby w,ll come back to Turkey. At the begining of the 20th century Rugby was a popular sport in Turkey, instead of basketball, but later lost its importance. Now we have some university teams. University sports are amater but students have a national league. Also Inönü Stadium wich is at the heart of the city is mentioned as the venue of the Olympics Rugby tournement in 2020.


----------



## Gadiri

Kuvvaci said:


> *Nobody underestimate Madrid. Madrid is a big city, beautiful city with a good infrasutructure and sport facilities. But *it is better to be realistic, during the M-15 movement, when Spain is struggling with a new economic crisis (wich is so fresh and didnt show is real impect yet) when Spainish government is cutting the sallaries of the people and Madrid is full of demostrations, Olympic is a suicide for Spain and having fun with the worker class of Spain. Unemployment is real and very high, Spanish yought demostrates with he slogans of "Real Democracia Ya and Madrid is candidate for Olympics! Only last wee Spain got a new 3 billion Euro as depth and fiancial credites to the banks are not received back and it is an asthronomic number. Maybe people on the streets of Madrid lie they are really happy and everything is fine. By the way, none of the slamists dream anything. I remind you of other candidates, Istanbul and Tokyo.
> 
> Olympic Games in Madrid is not realistic at the moment.


It's remind me the Portugal-Spain bid for WC 2018-2022, good and beautifuls venues, but they don't win. 

Even if 80% of venues are ready or under construction, the cost of 20% + olympic village (who will buy flats after OG?) is too important.


----------



## PaulFCB

Gadiri said:


> Even if 80% of venues are ready or under construction, the cost of 20% + olympic village (who will buy flats after OG?) is too important.


 Maybe the king, the king will buy those apartments! Long live the king!
Why is it such a big problem if in 2020-21 someone will buy some apartments? I think immigrants will be loving that village at the edge of town + probably served by many bus lines or even underground.

Why is this such a big problem?
Yeah, they made a bid for 2018, and I don't how important that is, it's like saying Istanbul or Tokyo are arranging things behind the curtain and Madrid is only hoping to impress IOC in a fair way.


----------



## DÁMASO

Gadiri said:


> It's remind me the Portugal-Spain bid for WC 2018-2022, good and beautifuls venues, but they don't win.
> 
> Even if 80% of venues are ready or under construction, the cost of 20% + olympic village (who will buy flats after OG?) is too important.


That 20%, will be largely financed by the private sector. The Olympic village is included in the 20% and after the Olympic Games will be a neighborhood of social housing for young people


----------



## Lord David

RobH said:


> Baku missed the shortlist by miles for both 2016 and 2020. If, by some miricle, they do shortlist for 2028 for example, I still don't think the IOC as a whole will choose them over Paris, Berlin, New York, an African city, Istanbul or whoever else might be bidding. The applicant city report made it clear Baku has a long way to go before it even shortlists, and even if it does get to the correct technical level, it doesn't have the international profile of the cities it will be competing with, Sorry.


I wouldn't say 2020 was by miles. Compare the experience gained vs their 2016 bid. The 2016 bid scored 4.3 and although I can't find the overall score for Baku in their 2020 bid, I'm sure it was edging towards 5.

Come a 2024 bid, their Olympic Stadium would have been built, expo center fully complete, Crystal Hall fully converted, as well as several other venues been built. I'm sure if they don't make the candidate stage it's probably due to the number of high caliber bidders involved.

With each growing bid, Baku is gaining more international presence, the hosting of more international championships is helpful too.

Eventually, they'll be stronger and stronger and should they avoid a bid like Istanbul 2020, then they might just edge through and win an Olympics. If not win, then surely get to the Candidate stage at the very least.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> Maybe Rugby w,ll come back to Turkey. At the begining of the 20th century Rugby was a popular sport in Turkey, instead of basketball, but later lost its importance. Now we have some university teams. University sports are amater but students have a national league. Also Inönü Stadium wich is at the heart of the city is mentioned as the venue of the Olympics Rugby tournement in 2020.


Fener vs Gala rugby - 1947


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ is that a football they're using? Maybe the angle is deceiving.


----------



## Walbanger

Could be, don't know when the Rugby ball were standardised cos some old ones are rounder than the elipse of today.


----------



## Gadiri

PaulFCB said:


> Maybe the king, the king will buy those apartments! Long live the king!
> *Why is it such a big problem if in 2020-21 someone will buy some apartments?* I think immigrants will be loving that village at the edge of town + probably served by many bus lines or even underground.
> 
> Why is this such a big problem?
> Yeah, they made a bid for 2018, and I don't how important that is, it's like saying Istanbul or Tokyo are arranging things behind the curtain and Madrid is only hoping to impress IOC in a fair way.


I say that because, a real estate crisis occured in Spain and hundreads thousands flats are empty. 



DÁMASO said:


> That 20%, will be largely financed by the private sector. The Olympic village is included in the 20% and after the Olympic Games will be a neighborhood of social housing for young people


Ok, how much euros for 20% projected venues ?


----------



## DÁMASO

Gadiri said:


> I say that because, a real estate crisis occured in Spain and hundreads thousands flats are empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how much euros for 20% projected venues ?



Sorry, but I haven´t this concrete information but for example, the Olympic Stadium is part of that 20%, and is already under construction, without cost to the city


----------



## PaulFCB

Gadiri said:


> I say that because, a real estate crisis occured in Spain and hundreads thousands flats are empty.


 Till 2021 things can drastically change, let's not start to imagine how this crisis will never end and 2012 is actually the end of change in this world.

Plus, it's not like building a new city, you have to host 20k people in a village where they actually split the apartments, not like there's 1 for each athlete and member of the staff.
In the same time, the space located near the eventual Olympic stadium is rather a untouched zone with only some freeways surrounding it.

And I also didn't mention immigrants for no reason. The region is located just between Madrid and Coslada, as much as I know, Coslada is a place where many Romanian immigrants presently live and are a significant part of that community.
Also, Spain is a popular destination because there's no language barrier ( unlike Germnay or other Nordic countries ) and the climate suites someone that is running from cold depressing winters :tongue3:.


----------



## GEwinnen

> Also, Spain is a popular destination because there's no language barrier ( unlike Germnay or other Nordic countries ) and the climate suites someone that is running from cold depression


No language barrier in Spain? Spanish isn't a real popular language in most parts of Europe, popular foreign languages are english and french.
I guess you can meet more people speaking at least basic english in Germany than in Spain. The northern countries are well known for their knowledge of foreign languages, especially english!

The winter in spain's mainland isn't suitable to escape from the northern winter, the temperatures aren't really cosy....
The drawback of the really hot summers in most parts of the country are a dramatic lack of water and that it will be a desert in 50 years like Sahara...


----------



## PaulFCB

When you go to work in a country like Spain or Germany, you go speaking only your native and English?
I doubt you'll have a good time.

Spanish is very easy to learn even for a petty thief that didn't pass 4th grade in Romania, German is a bit more complicated while French is more of a 2nd language for people who already reached the retiring age or are close to that.


----------



## GEwinnen

Spanish may be easy to learn for native romanic language speakers. 
I had very hard times at school to learn some french:lol:

I agree, german is very hard to learn, even many, many germans can't speak ist properly:lol:
Nevertheless 80% of the dutch people can speak german, cause the languages are similiar. (may be like romanian and spanish)


----------



## GEwinnen

Lord David said:


> I wouldn't say 2020 was by miles. Compare the experience gained vs their 2016 bid. The 2016 bid scored 4.3 and although I can't find the overall score for Baku in their 2020 bid, I'm sure it was edging towards 5.


The results of the votes for the applicant cities by the IOC evaluation commission (12 members) were:

Tokyo 12 votes
Madrid 12 votes
Istanbul 11 votes
Doha 3 votes
Baku 0 votes

I guess it will be impossible for Baku to compete against cities like NY, Paris, Toronto, Durban


----------



## Kuvvaci

DÁMASO said:


> That 20%, will be largely financed by the private sector. The Olympic village is included in the 20% and after the Olympic Games will be a neighborhood of social housing for young people


Don't get offende please! I have some really serious questions.

Don't you think Spanish goverment pay anything fo the organization of the games?

Why should private sector in Spain finance the games when the fiancial gaps of the banks are so huge?

Why doesn't private sector find solution for huge unenpleyment rate in Spain for the young people?

I was in Spain last month an I have friends there. They told me a lot and I witnessed something. Spanish cities are surrounded with empthy apartments like goast cities... Th didn't find any solution for this problem yet.


----------



## Kuvvaci

By the way, I believe that Tokyo will get it...


----------



## Gadiri

PaulFCB said:


> Till 2021 things can drastically change, let's not start to imagine how this crisis will never end and 2012 is actually the end of change in this world.
> 
> Plus, it's not like building a new city, you have to host 20k people in a village where they actually split the apartments, not like there's 1 for each athlete and member of the staff.
> In the same time, the space located near the eventual Olympic stadium is rather a untouched zone with only some freeways surrounding it.
> 
> And I also didn't mention immigrants for no reason. The region is located just between Madrid and Coslada, as much as I know, Coslada is a place where many Romanian immigrants presently live and are a significant part of that community.
> Also, Spain is a popular destination because there's no language barrier ( unlike Germnay or other Nordic countries ) and the climate suites someone that is running from cold depressing winters :tongue3:.


Thanks for explanations, but do you think that IOC will unterstand that and will not be afraid about economic situation ?


----------



## TEBC

PaulFCB said:


> Till 2021 things can drastically change, let's not start to imagine how this crisis will never end and 2012 is actually the end of change in this world.
> 
> Plus, it's not like building a new city, you have to host 20k people in a village where they actually split the apartments, not like there's 1 for each athlete and member of the staff.
> In the same time, the space located near the eventual Olympic stadium is rather a untouched zone with only some freeways surrounding it.
> 
> And I also didn't mention immigrants for no reason. The region is located just between Madrid and Coslada, as much as I know, Coslada is a place where many Romanian immigrants presently live and are a significant part of that community.
> Also, Spain is a popular destination because there's no language barrier ( unlike Germnay or other Nordic countries ) and the climate suites someone that is running from cold depressing winters :tongue3:.


But the decision is next year and things wont chamge till there, IOC will not take the risk.


----------



## Bandeirante1

I really hope Istanbul gets ths one.


----------



## vitaming

www.sercan.de said:


> Fener vs Gala rugby - 1947


Great shot! Maybe Turks are really meant for rugby like Georgians.


----------



## artser

Madrid: 8.08
Tokyo: 8.04
Istanbul: 6.98 
The IOC thinks that Madrid is the riskiest bid???.......


----------



## www.sercan.de

2 new Metro lines are planned to cross the Bosphorus.
But as far as i know still not approved

a parallel line with metrobus









2nd metro line. 
a









or

b











Blue = completed
Red = u/c
Light blue = approved
Yellow = proposed









u/c = 121,9 km
approved = 107,03 km
proposed = 237,18 km

+

both asian lines will be connected


----------



## OriK

Kuvvaci said:


> Don't get offende please! I have some really serious questions.
> 
> Don't you think Spanish goverment pay anything fo the organization of the games?
> 
> Why should private sector in Spain finance the games when the fiancial gaps of the banks are so huge?
> 
> Why doesn't private sector find solution for huge unenpleyment rate in Spain for the young people?
> 
> I was in Spain last month an I have friends there. They told me a lot and I witnessed something. Spanish cities are surrounded with empthy apartments like goast cities... Th didn't find any solution for this problem yet.


I don't know what the other Spaniards think but I'm not offended your concerns seem legit and I think that a lot of people may have the same doubts...

The thing is that Spain is very diverse (some people say that is a nation of nations) and it's like a federal country with 17 autonomías (like States or Länder). The average situation is bad and everybody know that, but some autonomías are facing the crisis much better than others and the situation in Madrid is not that bad.

Having this in mind, it's true that some banks have serious problems while others are among the healthier in Europe... but they are not lending much money and this creates problems to small and medium-size companies (which as a whole are the largest employers in Spain), but the big companies, the ones that may invest in the olympics are not facing these problems.

Have also in mind that "private sector" does not only mean "Spanish private sector", only thinking in partnerships, while "Banco Santander", "Telefónica" or "BBVA" are probably interested, I'm sure that other companies like "McDonalds", "CocaCola", "Nike" or "Adidas" are also interested.

Finally... there are ghost towns in Spain... but not in Madrid. Real estate is a problem but in Madrid region it's only meaning that the prices are falling, not like in other parts where it's impossible to sell houses.


----------



## Dmerdude

www.sercan.de said:


> 2 new Metro lines are planned to cross the Bosphorus.
> But as far as i know still not approved
> 
> a parallel line with metrobus
> ....


Do they cross Bosphorus via bridge or tunnel?


----------



## zazo1

Gadiri said:


> Thanks for explanations, but do you think that IOC will unterstand that and will not be afraid about economic situation ?


I use to invite people to wonder about the economic situation... I mean, it's actually going down one level in the amount of money having the impressive services of the past: problem of spending more, 6 million inmigrants went to Spain to work building houses (and industry in relation with that), now: 5 million of unemployed people, most of them, those inmigrants. The social problem is not that bad as people can image out of there...
I invite to compare with the amount of money of Turkey or other countries, with a lot of infraestructures and services like in the third world (in every village, don't think only in the main cities) the social value, how everything works... 

_I repeat: of course Nigeria is going up with its economy or Morocco, but they are absolutely third world countries (it's better to analyze the towns and villages, not the two or three big cities to see how developed a place is in terms of services and social soul) They can't afford something like that, or if they could, it would be strange while having such a poor social infraestructure and developed life, culture, sanitary system, etc_
I guess it's clear for many of you.
I think there is nothing else to say

About the turkish candidate, I really doubt if they could do all they propose in 6 years, and if it would be affordable for their economy (the smallest of the three candidates in a country of 75 million) while the whole country and the services are not actually as developed as it should be. Remember: Turkey is in the position 92 of the poverness level by person ( 0 is perfect, HDI)


----------



## www.sercan.de

tunnel
+
marmaray tunnel (will be finished in 2014)
+
tunnel for cars (approved and will be finished 2018/2019)


----------



## vitaming

zazo said:


> _I repeat: of course Nigeria is going up with its economy or Morocco, but they are absolutely third world countries (it's better to analyze the towns and villages, not the two or three big cities to see how developed a place is in terms of services and social soul) They can't afford something like that, or if they could, it would be strange while having such a poor social infraestructure and developed life, culture, sanitary system, etc_
> I guess it's clear for many of you.
> I think there is nothing else to say
> 
> About the turkish candidate, I really doubt if they could do all they propose in 6 years, and if it would be affordable for their economy (the smallest of the three candidates in a country of 75 million) while the whole country and the services are not actually as developed as it should be. Remember: Turkey is in the position 92 of the poverness level by person ( 0 is perfect)


Enough of your uneducated smears. By even conservative estimates, Turkey's GDP will be on par with Spain's by 2020. And they don't have massive public pressure, both internal and external, to address their economic woes above an Olympic bid.


----------



## zazo1

vitaming said:


> Enough of your uneducated smears. By even conservative estimates, Turkey's GDP will be on par with Spain's by 2020. And they don't have massive public pressure, but internal and external, to address their economic woes above an Olympic bid.


Probably: Turkey 80 million people in 2020, Spain: 45 million, almost the half, the only important thing is GDP per capita which measures the level of development and social richness, there is no discussion about development level in absolutely every sense, please... but actually this is not the main issue, I just doubt in the transformation of a city how they want to... it's too much for that society to afford...


----------



## OriK

vitaming said:


> Enough of your uneducated smears. By even conservative estimates, Turkey's GDP will be on par with Spain's by 2020. And they don't have massive public pressure, but internal and external, to address their economic woes above an Olympic bid.


That's very optimistic... with a growth of 7% each year from now to 2020, Turkey would have more or less the GDP that Spain has now, that means that for Turkey to be on par with Spain, Turkey will have to grow A LOT and Spain to not grow or decrease.

It will probably occur somewhere in the future as Turkey has ~25 million more inhabitants, but I think it won't be in the near future.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ That's True. Oceania, North America and Europe have their countries host Summer Olympics twice. When will the time for Asia have their countries host Sumner Olympics Twice, or Africa for Debut like South America got.


----------



## Gadiri

Almeria said:


> Istanbul pay their games with the money of the thousand of lsalesclerk and stands of *kebas*, turki´s food and sellers of carpets that are all over Spain.


So Istambul will pay OG with kebabs.
Tokyo with suchi.
And Madrid with tapas ? I hope it will not be with EU found.


----------



## vitaming

Almeria said:


> the comparison Istanbul as a city, it is like comparing* Real MAdrid with the Galatasaray...*


Istanbul/Constantinople has played a pivotal role in world history and has architecture and attractions that tourists and travel experts alike rate among the best sightseeing experiences. 

*Madrid arose from a paddock 400 years ago, funded by murder and slavery in the new world.*


----------



## artser

This forum is about Olympics. Please stop this stupid war between Madrid and Istanbul.


----------



## tommassi




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Gadiri said:


> And Madrid with tapas ? I hope it will not be with EU found.


I am sorry but you are ignorant such as the many users in this thread that keep on bringing the EU funds every time they discuss the economy of Spain. Indeed, Spain is a net receiver of EU funds and was by far the largest (in nominal terms), also due to the fact that it one of the biggest countries. In terms of % to the total economy and per capita, Spain is one of the lowest receivers of EU funds, which is truly the factor that matters.










http://www.dbresearch.com/PROD/DBR_INTERNET_EN-PROD/PROD0000000000273546.pdf



EU Commission said:


> Two years later in 1999 they reported that EU structural assistance increased GDP, on average, by 0.3 to 0.5 per cent in Spain.


http://aei.pitt.edu/8114/1/gomis.pdf

Considering that in 1999, Spanish GDP growth was 4.75%, I fell to see how the Spanish economy is driven by EU funding. Not to say that EU funds have not helped the Spanish economy. They have indeed helped in creating better infrastructure, which ultimately created a better business climate, but afterwards FDI took the lead. As a matter of fact, as of the Multiannual Financial Framework 2014-2020 of the EU, Spain will become officially a net contributor to the EU budget.



EU Commission said:


> FDI flows in recent years averaged 3-4 per cent of GDP.


As you can see FDI accounts for a far larger share of the Spanish economy than the structural & cohesion funds 

http://aei.pitt.edu/8114/1/gomis.pdf

*So, please you and other posters that just post this info by heart because they bumped into an article, CHECK YOUR FACTS*


----------



## Rocksmith

Almeria said:


> the comparison Istanbul as a city, it is like comparing* Real MAdrid with the Galatasaray...*


Istanbul has a bigger economy and gdp (nominal and PPP) than Madrid.

PriceWaterCoopers (PWC) ranked Istanbul as best real estate market in Europe.

*Top five cities for real estate investment in Europe are Istanbul, Munich, Warsaw, Berlin and Stockholm. Madrid is in deep economical crisis ( with over 25 % unemployment ) and the real estate market is down to bottom there.The EU funded boom imploded very hard.*

http://www.pwc.ie/press-release/press-release-28-02-2012.jhtml

Download Real Estate Report of PwC for 2011

http://www.pwc.de/de_DE/de/finanzdi...PwC-Studie_Emerging_Trends_in_Europe_2011.pdf











Istanbul ( Rank 1 )
Madrid ( Rank 25 )

*İstanbul ranks as top choice of real estate investors across Europe*

http://www.todayszaman.com/newsDetail_getNewsById.action?newsId=270083


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Rocksmith said:


> Istanbul has a bigger economy and gdp (nominal and PPP) than Madrid.


Actually...not really.

Madrid GDP: around $261 billion
Istanbul GDP: around $188 billion

Madrid's metropolitan area population: 5.370 million 
Madrid GDP per capita:$48,313

Istanbul's metropolitan area population: 13.484 million
Istanbul GDP per capita: $13,943



Rocksmith said:


> there.The EU funded boom imploded very hard


Look at my post above before you speak.


----------



## Gadiri

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> I am sorry but you are ignorant such as the many users in this thread that keep on bringing the EU funds every time they discuss the economy of Spain. Indeed, Spain is a net receiver of EU funds and was by far the largest (in nominal terms), also due to the fact that it one of the biggest countries. In terms of % to the total economy and per capita, Spain is one of the lowest receivers of EU funds, which is truly the factor that matters.
> 
> 
> *So, please you and other posters that just post this info by heart because they bumped into an article, CHECK YOUR FACTS*


I'm not talking about FEDER and others european help, but about the crisis help. 100 billions euros for spanish banks. 104 billions euros economy on state budget until 2014. 

We talked about it in moroccan forum (general EU problem), and you make intervention in.

I really think that Madrid ha a good bid, and good sport venues, infrastructure, transport network ... 

But nobody know when crisis will stop. And spanish government will explain to his population that they will gave 0 euros for OG when in the other hand, they cut health & education budget.


----------



## GuilhermeF

I gonna make stop this discussion right now :cheers:

It is ridiculous to think that Spain could host the Olympics in 2020 even if have 70% already built. If EVERYBODY knew the number of spanishes who are coming to Chile and Argentina to looking for a job, u wouldnt say that. Spain has no chance!


Spain is bankrupt. The second richest province in Spain (Cataluña) are asking billions of euros to keep forward, for example.


The best choice is Istanbul or maybe Tokyo!!! Rio de Janeiro, for example, do not have a great infrastructure and they have several problems, and the won over Tokyo and Madrid.


----------



## tommassi

Almeria said:


> jajajajajajajajjjajajajajaajajajajajjajaajajajaja
> 
> Real MAdrid 5
> 
> Galatasaray -50


You shouldn't laugh very hard, because that was aimed at you too. As artser siad, this Madrid-Istanbul fight is useless and quite stupid. Both cities have their merits (and their defects, of course).



GuilhermeF said:


> If EVERYBODY knew the number of spanishes who are coming to Chile and Argentina to looking for a job


Yeah, hundreds of thousand of them. In fact, I'm about 99,99% sure that the net flow of people between those countries still shows more people coming to Spain than the other way around.

Can we please stop this complete nonsense and start talking about facts and, what was it... oh, yeah, the olympic candidacies?


----------



## vitaming

Yes, I'd refer to distant history rather than modern reality if I were backing the Spanish bid too.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

GuilhermeF said:


> *If EVERYBODY knew the number of spanishes who are coming to Chile and Argentina to looking for a job*, u wouldnt say that. Spain has no chance!


9422 in 2010. Averaging 10 000 for 2011. Try again. There are more South Americans living in Spain than that. There are almost 900 000 South Americans in Spain.

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x362/jpinto8888/EMIG.jpg


----------



## tommassi

vitaming said:


> Yes, I'd refer to distant history rather than modern reality if I were backing the Spanish bid too.


Actually, you were the first to do it to back Istanbul.


----------



## vitaming

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> 9422 in 2010. Averaging 10 000 for 2011. Try again. There are more South Americans living in Spain than that. There are almost 900 000 South Americans in Spain.
> 
> http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x362/jpinto8888/EMIG.jpg


Do you know the numbers of Argentines, Uruguayans etc that have returned to South America in the last five years? We can disregard all of the Ecuadorians etc in Spain who fled poverty at home.

And it's a fact that young Spaniards have created the first significant wave of European arrivals in places like Buenos Aires and Santiago since at least the 1950s.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

vitaming said:


> Do you know the numbers of Argentines, Uruguayans etc that have returned to South America in the last five years? We can disregard all of the Ecuadorians etc in Spain who fled poverty at home.


Considering that 2010 was the first year during which foreigners emigrated more from Spain than immigrated more to Spain....I would say not that many.



> And it's a fact that young Spaniards have created the first significant wave of European arrivals in places like Buenos Aires and Santiago since at least the 1950s.


They have, but Argentina and Chile are both immigration countries, so there is nothing really wrong with it. Besides Spanish companies such as BBVA, Santander & Telefonica are big investors in those economies, so it is not as if they are going in a world apart.


----------



## potiz81

Madrid s high unemployment is something that actually can destroy Istanbul s and Tokyo s chances for 2020. It will be a great additional reason for IOC to award Madrid with the Games, because the construction of the necessary stadiums and infrastructure in the area will offer thousand of jobs for the unemployment the next 7 years. So think again before you say that the unemployment ruins Madrid, cause actually it boosts its chances.


----------



## Rocksmith

so what will happen after the games ? :lol:


----------



## potiz81

I don t know,maybe nothing more, but spanish economy will take a big breath for the next years and this will be something awesome during the crisis.


----------



## TEBC

Rocksmith said:


> It is time for Nova Roma,Byzanz,Constantineople,Istanbul to be on the throne like in history


Im excited about how the opening cerimony would be amazing!!


----------



## TEBC

Almeria said:


> This is the level of knowledge and the arguments of the members of this forum: have not read the book bid. The port of Valencia it´s ready and was hosted of the America's Cup and is connected with Madrid by high-speed trains, know the Turks which is a high-speed train? .
> 
> the comparison Istanbul as a city, it is like comparing Real MAdrid with the Galatasaray...
> 
> Turkish football and sports: is famous for his hooligans, are famous for their violence, savagery and irrationality... Olympic sportsmanship :nuts: :cheers:
> 
> anda hacer kebas, que es para lo unico para lo que servis.


Yes, the turkish ppl knows what is a high speed train, they also have it


----------



## OriK

Rocksmith said:


> *Top five cities for real estate investment in Europe are Istanbul, Munich, Warsaw, Berlin and Stockholm. Madrid is in deep economical crisis ( with over 25 % unemployment ) and the real estate market is down to bottom there.The EU funded boom imploded very hard.*


That's also not true.

The unemployment rate (unemployed/active) in Madrid region is 18.65% and in Madrid city is 17.75%. It's not a good rate but definitely it's not over 25%.



Gadiri said:


> I'm not talking about FEDER and others european help, but about the crisis help.


AFAIK Spain has not used the bailout money (I think that they are going to take 30b€ by September or something like that). Spain is allowed to take 100b€ if I remember correctly, but it's a loan not a grant. And this money is going to be lent because right now it's too expensive for Spain to get that money in the market to solve the Bankia problem.



TEBC said:


> Yes, the turkish ppl knows what is a high speed train, they also have it


The trip from Madrid to Valencia is ~90 minutes (the same time that was needed from the airport to the olympic stadium in London this year) so it's not a major issue.


----------



## GuilhermeF

I just said it that data to show how this euro zone crisis is affecting spanish people. Everybody know how helpful were Barcelona'92 for Spain and nowadays the crisis is worse and is striking :/

The governament belive that going to creat jobs and put the economic back on track, but today is different. The crisis is worse. A lot of people unemployed and penniless provinces.

The IOC should have security to elect the host city.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

GuilhermeF said:


> I just said it that data to show how this euro zone crisis is affecting spanish people. Everybody know how helpful were Barcelona'92 for Spain and nowadays the crisis is worse and is striking :/
> 
> The governament belive that going to creat jobs and put the economic back on track, but today is different. The crisis is worse. A lot of people unemployed and penniless provinces.
> 
> The IOC should have security to elect the host city.


Actually, you did not provide any data. Just some vague and incorrect statements.

You simply said that many Spaniards had moved to Chile and Argentina over the last few years. A statement that I easily shut down, by providing to you proof that the net difference for 2010 for only 9422 Spaniards moving to LatAm and that this was the first year of negative population movement in Spain for the past 2 decades.


----------



## Rocksmith

TEBC said:


> Yes, the turkish ppl knows what is a high speed train, they also have it


:yes:

Ankara -Eskisehir
Ankara - Konya

are High Speed Routes under service

Ankara - Istanbul will be opened in 2013 / 14


----------



## Kuvvaci

TEBC said:


> Yes, the turkish ppl knows what is a high speed train, they also have it


I think we lost the point of this thread. We have high speed train but it is not the issue.

Greece doesn't have high spead train,
Athens had onşy one line suburban train, no metro
Athens had only this airport

















Athens had a naked Mediteranean games stadium and a few more complexes

Athen didnt have reven ringroad.

Athens had the smallest economy

But Athens won the games against more developed cities, one of them was Rome.

Because they worked hard, *they had a good reason*, they persuaded the members of IOC

and they built everything and acheieved organizing a wonderful Oympics in 2004. Ifyou asked me thy did better than London 2012.


I believe that conditions of Istanbul is much better than Athens in 1997 and maybe will be better than Madrid in following 5 years. 

Madrid is a wonderful city , of course both Tokyo and Madrid are capable to host the games , Istanbul too. That's why they are in the shorlist. IOC says 3 of them can host the games. But I believe that for some reasons, Madrid has less chance than the others. Istanbul has a better reason than other cadidates. But Tokyo can work harder...


----------



## potiz81

Kuvvaci said:


> Istanbul has a better reason than other cadidates. But Tokyo can work harder...


I believe in reasons, too.

Athens came back in 2004 race just to propitiate the IOC members for their fault to give the Games in Atlanta, which was a fiasco (Athens wasn't as ready as Atlanta in 1996, but if you ask me, the games would be far superior in Athens even in a roofless olympic stadium and even without new airport). And they won the games.

Beijing's reason was to show off theiir presence to the world as a huge country and economy, and they won the Games.

Rio's reason: first time in South America. Cool. 

Actually I believe that for the 2020 race, Madrid has so far the best reason to take the Games: big projects will boost its economy (and it needs so much more than any of the 3) and will reduce the unemployment rates for the years to come.



Istanbul has the second best reason: Games in a muslim country for the first time. Nice reason, but not so "urgent" or with such big positive impact, as Madrid's. Nothing wrong if Istanbul get the 2024 or 2028 Games.

Tokyo has no obvious reason but may have done the best work and get the whole thing after all. Who knows.


----------



## TEBC

potiz81 said:


> I believe in reasons, too.
> 
> Athens came back in 2004 race just to propitiate the IOC members for their fault to give the Games in Atlanta, which was a fiasco (Athens wasn't as ready as Atlanta in 1996, but if you ask me, the games would be far superior in Athens even in a roofless olympic stadium and even without new airport). And they won the games.
> 
> Beijing's reason was to show off theiir presence to the world as a huge country and economy, and they won the Games.
> 
> Actually I believe that for the 2020 race, Madrid has so far the best reason to take the Games: big projects will boost its economy (and it needs so much more than any of the 3) and will reduce the unemployment rates for the years to come.
> 
> Istanbul has the second best reason: Games in a muslim country for the first time. Nice reason, but not so "urgent" or with such big positive impact, as Madrid's. Nothing wrong if Istanbul get the 2024 or 2028 Games.
> 
> Tokyo has no obvious reason but may have done the best work and get the whole thing after all. Who knows.


And who said that IOC members cares about giving job oportunities? Like i said, they dont do charity. And I dont understand you people who defend Madrid, first you say that Madrids economy may change in 7 years, than use the crisis as argument to get the games. You should make uyour minds.


----------



## DÁMASO

TEBC said:


> And who said that IOC members cares about giving job oportunities? Like i said, they dont do charity. And I dont understand you people who defend Madrid, first you say that Madrids economy may change in 7 years, than use the crisis as argument to get the games. You should make uyour minds.


The IOC dont do charity? So why chose Rio arguing that the South America has never hosted an Olympic Games, taking the worst marks of all candidates? And now the "big favorite" Istanbul ... also with the worst marks of the three candidates with differance but as never been made a few games in a Muslim country ...


----------



## Citizen

GuilhermeF said:


> I gonna make stop this discussion right now :cheers:
> 
> It is ridiculous to think that Spain could host the Olympics in 2020 even if have 70% already built. If EVERYBODY knew the number of spanishes who are coming to Chile and Argentina to looking for a job, u wouldnt say that. Spain has no chance!
> 
> 
> Spain is bankrupt. The second richest province in Spain (Cataluña) are asking billions of euros to keep forward, for example.
> 
> 
> The best choice is Istanbul or maybe Tokyo!!! Rio de Janeiro, for example, do not have a great infrastructure and they have several problems, and the won over Tokyo and Madrid.


I think your comments are kind of ridiculous taking facts into account:

1. Spain is not in bankruptcy
2. Although the media likes to give face to bad news, what Catalunya asked for represents 0.02% of Spain's GDP (less than 0.1% of Catalunya's GDP). These news are great for speculators making tons of money with the Spanish bonds interests.
3. What you consider poverty in Spain, is light years far away for the Turkish standards.
4. Thanks God, we did not blow up a nuclear plant.
5. Madrid's project is consistent, is backed by the Spaniards and the EU, the 30% pending will be mostly financed by Spanish multinational at the beginning and will allow the administration to participate later, when situation gets relief.
6. Madrid is the only big European capital which has not yet held the Olympics.

Then you can comment as unsustainable things as you wish, although we all know that decisions are not based only in economic factors at all (i.e. Rio). Therefore, the fact that the Olympics can go to a poor country (Turkey), a recently devastated country (Japan) or to one where the economic crisis is being way worse than expected (Spain), depends on the weight of these reasons over the voters, once the minimum standards has been covered (is it understood that one you get to the final these standards have already been met).

I think I did my point with no offenses nor comments which are obviously not preceded by any source of knowledge.


----------



## TEBC

DÁMASO said:


> The IOC dont do charity? So why chose Rio arguing that the South America has never hosted an Olympic Games, taking the worst marks of all candidates? And now the "big favorite" Istanbul ... also with the worst marks of the three candidates with differance but as never been made a few games in a Muslim country ...


No they dont! If Rio was chosen as a candidate city it was proven that they were capable of hosting. Rio beat Madrid and others not only because it was never held in SA but by many other factors like a boosting economy, Perfect TV prime time for the main market, and mainly because it hosted a perfect Panam Games, the only one to have hosted a big intl scale event in recent years among the bidders.


----------



## tommassi

You'd be surprised to know that while unemployment in Madrid sits at around 16%, it gets to 15% in Istanbul. Which, once again, means nothing when voting for an Olympics, and that it's foolish to try to get to local data from nationwide numbers.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Citizen said:


> I think your comments are kind of ridiculous taking facts into account:
> 
> 1. Spain is not in bankruptcy
> 2. Although the media likes to give face to bad news, what Catalunya asked for represents 0.02% of Spain's GDP (less than 0.1% of Catalunya's GDP). These news are great for speculators making tons of money with the Spanish bonds interests.
> 3. What you consider poverty in Spain, is light years far away for the Turkish standards.
> 4. Thanks God, we did not blow up a nuclear plant.
> 5. Madrid's project is consistent, is backed by the Spaniards and the EU, the 30% pending will be mostly financed by Spanish multinational at the beginning and will allow the administration to participate later, when situation gets relief.
> 6. Madrid is the only big European capital which has not yet held the Olympics.
> 
> Then you can comment as unsustainable things as you wish, although we all know that decisions are not based only in economic factors at all (i.e. Rio). Therefore, the fact that the Olympics can go to a poor country (Turkey), a recently devastated country (Japan) or to one where the economic crisis is being way worse than expected (Spain), depends on the weight of these reasons over the voters, once the minimum standards has been covered (is it understood that one you get to the final these standards have already been met).
> 
> I think I did my point with no offenses nor comments which are obviously not preceded by any source of knowledge.


by the way Turkey is the 16th biggest economy of the world and growing up. Brazil is one of the economic powers of the world too.


----------



## Kuvvaci

potiz81 said:


> I believe in reasons, too.
> 
> Athens came back in 2004 race just to propitiate the IOC members for their fault to give the Games in Atlanta, which was a fiasco (Athens wasn't as ready as Atlanta in 1996, but if you ask me, the games would be far superior in Athens even in a roofless olympic stadium and even without new airport). And they won the games.
> 
> Beijing's reason was to show off theiir presence to the world as a huge country and economy, and they won the Games.
> 
> Rio's reason: first time in South America. Cool.
> 
> Actually I believe that for the 2020 race, Madrid has so far the best reason to take the Games: big projects will boost its economy (and it needs so much more than any of the 3) and will reduce the unemployment rates for the years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul has the second best reason: Games in a muslim country for the first time. Nice reason, but not so "urgent" or with such big positive impact, as Madrid's. Nothing wrong if Istanbul get the 2024 or 2028 Games.
> 
> Tokyo has no obvious reason but may have done the best work and get the whole thing after all. Who knows.


maybe you might be right. But I dont think Madrid will get the games, and I still think unempoyment and their current economic situation is a reason. I saw panic and stress in Madrid last month. People of the city is restless and generally young people in Spain says that M-15 movment is a revulition and they parade with republic flag and economic situation of € is unclear... When Greece leaves Eurozone it will have a domino effect. This is a risk. And also Bercelona 1994 is another reason. This is my opinion. Maybe I a wrong maybe right. I have been to Spain both in 2011 and 2012 and I have a lot of Spainish friends andI listen to their problems. That's why I think like that. Otherwise any Olympic game in spain would be perfect. But not now.


----------



## DÁMASO

TEBC said:


> No they dont! If Rio was chosen as a candidate city it was proven that they were capable of hosting. Rio beat Madrid and others not only because it was never held in SA but by many other factors like a boosting economy, Perfect TV prime time for the main market, and mainly because it hosted a perfect Panam Games, the only one to have hosted a big intl scale event in recent years among the bidders.



Sorry, but the main argument of Rio's bid was the emotional factor "the first Olympic Games in South America"​​, but had not won other three candidates technically superior. I do not dispute you have won, but I still think it was the worst technical bid of the 4 candidates


----------



## TEBC

DÁMASO said:


> Sorry, but the main argument of Rio's bid was the emotional factor "the first Olympic Games in South America"​​, but had not won other three candidates technically superior. I do not dispute you have won, but I still think it was the worst technical bid of the 4 candidates


You dont just think, it really was the worst, but like I said, it made the cut. If always the best techinical bid always wins you will see the games in just two or three countries. Rio had what IOC wants and thats why the games will be in Brazil and not in madrid, even they had a best bid, this is not charity at all.


----------



## OriK

Kuvvaci said:


> maybe you might be right. But I dont think Madrid will get the games, and I still think unempoyment and their current economic situation is a reason. I saw panic and stress in Madrid last month. People of the city is restless and generally young people in Spain says that M-15 movment is a revulition and they parade with republic flag and economic situation of € is unclear... When Greece leaves Eurozone it will have a domino effect. This is a risk. And also Bercelona 1994 is another reason. This is my opinion. Maybe I a wrong maybe right. I have been to Spain both in 2011 and 2012 and I have a lot of Spainish friends andI listen to their problems. That's why I think like that. Otherwise any Olympic game in spain would be perfect. But not now.


This is very off-topic but I'll try to explain anyway...

Panic and stress in the city? well I don't have that feeling, furthermore in July isn't strange to see more tourists in the streets than spaniards... 

And about the demostrations, there are 5-10 daily demostrations in Madrid now and there were almost the same number of demostrations in our good years (and the republican flag is nothing new although I strongly disagree with showing it in those ideologically transversal demostrations)... of course the people is angry on how the government is dealing with the crisis and demostrations on that have turned massive since 15-M.

About the revolution thing... of course it is as it (at least in Spanish) means "deep and quick change in anything"... this movement has, at least, changed deeply and quickly the perception of politics and ways of protest (abobe all between the youth).

Of course there are problems and people have problems as the unemployment is a big deal... but the major source of angryness is the government... the people feels very disappointed with it (and our politicians in general) as they are doing the opposite of what they said when they won the elections.


----------



## tommassi

Kuvvaci said:


> I saw panic and stress in Madrid last month.


Funny. I live in Madrid and have yet to see any of those.


----------



## DÁMASO

TEBC said:


> You dont just think, it really was the worst, but like I said, it made the cut. If always the best techinical bid always wins you will see the games in just two or three countries. Rio had what IOC wants and thats why the games will be in Brazil and not in madrid, even they had a best bid, this is not charity at all.


If not charity, why less valued candidate wins?
The IOC values ​​all candidate cities in all aspects as ... general infrastructure, sports venues, transportation, general and legacy project, safety and security ... and in all these sections, Rio was the least valued, even in the financing section of Madrid immersed in the middle financial crisis is the 2nd most valued. I call it I charity, and nothing happens, but let's call things by their name
If making a great project, building sports venues and transportation, ensuring optimum environmental conditions, security and financing is not enough for the IOC should eliminate the process of choosing the host city and choose to "finger" the city. So the other cities we would save many many millions in unnecessary applications


----------



## TEBC

DÁMASO said:


> If not charity, why less valued candidate wins?
> The IOC values ​​all candidate cities in all aspects as ... general infrastructure, sports venues, transportation, general and legacy project, safety and security ... and in all these sections, Rio was the least valued, even in the financing section of Madrid immersed in the middle financial crisis is the 2nd most valued. I call it I charity, and nothing happens, but let's call things by their name
> If making a great project, building sports venues and transportation, ensuring optimum environmental conditions, security and financing is not enough for the IOC should eliminate the process of choosing the host city and choose to "finger" the city. So the other cities we would save many many millions in unnecessary applications


Such a bad loser...


----------



## DÁMASO

TEBC said:


> Such a bad loser...


I'm not bad loser, is a very childish argument on your part. I think you have no arguments to defend the decision of the IOC, but let's leave here, the candidacy of 2016 is passed


----------



## TEBC

DÁMASO said:


> I'm not bad loser, is a very childish argument on your part. I think you have no arguments to defend the decision of the IOC, but let's leave here, the candidacy of 2016 is passed


Yes you are... In your point of view London, Beijing and Athens were all charity


----------



## DÁMASO

TEBC said:


> Yes you are... In your point of view London, Beijing and Athens were all charity


No! Those cities that names, unlike others that have won, did present a good project. But if you want to be a sore loser, I will be, no problem


----------



## www.sercan.de

where are our japanese friends in the forum?


----------



## RobH

I don't think DÁMASO understands the definition of the word charity in all honesty. The IOC do _what's best for them_ - it's absolutely _not _about charity.

Now, it's certainly arguable that the IOC have taken a bigger risk in Rio, but it's a risk they think will reap a lot reward for them in opening up new markets for them and their sponsors, giving their Games a stunning backdrop, reinforcing the claim the Games are global etc. That's no different in many ways from the IOC choosing London's risky Olympic Park plan over Paris' plan with its existing stadium and heavy use of temporary venues.

It's a balancing act between risk and reward.

Of late, the IOC - in choosing Beijing, London, Sochi and Rio over Toronto, Paris, Salzburg and Chicago - have gone for riskier bids. That's their perogative, and the reasons for them doing so are absolutely not borne of a charitable outlook, but rather a desire to see the Games in the most exciting settings possible. So far these risks have paid off handsomely and I've no doubt Rio will follow suit, though I understand they have a fair amount of work still to do.


----------



## DÁMASO

RobH said:


> I don't think DÁMASO understands the definition of the word charity in all honesty. The IOC do _what's best for them_ - it's absolutely _not _about charity.
> 
> Now, it's certainly arguable that the IOC have taken a bigger risk in Rio, but it's a risk they think will reap a lot reward for them in opening up new markets for them and their sponsors, giving their Games a stunning backdrop, reinforcing the claim the Games are global etc. That's no different in many ways from the IOC choosing London's risky Olympic Park plan over Paris' plan with its existing stadium and heavy use of temporary venues.
> 
> It's a balancing act between risk and reward.
> 
> Of late, the IOC - in choosing Beijing, London, Sochi and Rio over Toronto, Paris, Salzburg and Chicago - have gone for riskier bids. That's their perogative, and the reasons for them doing so are absolutely not borne of a charitable outlook, but rather a desire to see the Games in the most exciting settings possible. So far these risks have paid off handsomely and I've no doubt Rio will follow suit, though I understand they have a fair amount of work still to do.


Of course I know the definition of charity, but I use it figuratively.
There is nothing to compare the risk of Rio with the London and I imagine that the IOC had "more reason" to pick Rio against other cities.
No doubt, that Rio will organize a good Olympics but if the IOC is ignored evaluation reports and other ... to modify the system of choice because it is a farce


----------



## TEBC

DÁMASO said:


> No! Those cities that names, unlike others that have won, did present a good project. But if you want to be a sore loser, I will be, no problem


So who are u to say that Rios project wasnt good? Those cities scored worst than others bids. I Rio won it dis by many different factors, including a good bid.

The only loser here is you and your crap opinion...


----------



## RobH

DÁMASO said:


> Of course I know the definition of charity, but I use it figuratively.
> There is nothing to compare the risk of Rio with the London and I imagine that the IOC had "more reason" to pick Rio against other cities.
> No doubt, that Rio will organize a good Olympics but if the IOC is ignored evaluation reports and other ... to modify the system of choice because it is a farce


They didn't "ignore" those reports. The reports are there as a guide, nothing more. Besides which, any city which reaches the Candidate City stage is deemed by the IOC as capable of hosting an Olympics. The incapable or unduly risky candidates are weeded out beforehand.

I think you call the process a farce because you don't understand it properly. Just as a job interviewer can pick a candidate on potential not just qualifications after weeding out the crap CVs, so the IOC can do similar when choosing a host city. There's nothing farcical about that, and all cities understand this when they submit their bids so there's no point whinging about it.

If you think there's no doubt Rio will host a good Olympics, what's the problem?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Tokyo will built a 85-90k "Stade de France" like stadium


----------



## GuilhermeF

tommassi said:


> Funny. I live in Madrid and have yet to see any of those.


One in each four people is unemployed and everything is normal. Why no one believe it? So normal, isnt it? :lol:


----------



## GuilhermeF

Almeria said:


> Si, la ciudades "tapadas" terminan dando la sorpresa...
> 
> 
> we must analyze the proposals, put photographs, reports, renders and compare all projects. Nobody has defended the project of Japan...Who is the Tokyo olympic stadium, for example?
> 
> Let's stop the controversy and do a serious analisis


Their candidacy project in 2016 was really great. But how about South Korea host olympic winter games? In my analyze it will affect hugely the election.

I have seen some lay people to talk about that will not interfere, but of couse it will


----------



## tommassi

GuilhermeF said:


> One in each four people is unemployed and everything is normal. Why no one believe it? So normal, isnt it? :lol:


Quite frankly, I couldn't care less if you believe it or not. It'd be funny if someone something like 12.000 km away comes tell me how the things are in the city I live.


----------



## DÁMASO

TEBC said:


> So who are u to say that Rios project wasnt good? Those cities scored worst than others bids. I Rio won it dis by many different factors, including a good bid.
> 
> The only loser here is you and your crap opinion...


Yes, I'm a bad loser and Rio is the best city in the world, topic resolved, happy? I will not talk about it anymore because you can not discuss with you, you do not respect the opinions contrary to yours


----------



## DÁMASO

RobH said:


> They didn't "ignore" those reports. The reports are there as a guide, nothing more. Besides which, any city which reaches the Candidate City stage is deemed by the IOC as capable of hosting an Olympics. The incapable or unduly risky candidates are weeded out beforehand.
> 
> I think you call the process a farce because you don't understand it properly. Just as a job interviewer can pick a candidate on potential not just qualifications after weeding out the crap CVs, so the IOC can do similar when choosing a host city. There's nothing farcical about that, and all cities understand this when they submit their bids so there's no point whinging about it.
> 
> If you think there's no doubt Rio will host a good Olympics, what's the problem?


No problem, I did not say that there is a problem, my opinion is that in 2016 Tokyo and Madrid were better candidates to win, it's just that, my opinion, is respectable, no?


----------



## OriK

GuilhermeF said:


> One in each four people is unemployed and everything is normal. Why no one believe it? So normal, isnt it? :lol:


One in each four? Sometimes I feel that people here just ignore me...

Anyway being unemployed doesn't mean that you don't have any income... you have up to 2 years of unemployment grant (60-70% of your previous income) (it's like a compulsory employment insurance)... if you don't receive it (you can't find a job or you didn't work enough time for getting it), there is another grant of 400€ up to 6 months.

After that, it's not uncommon that your family helps you and some organizations (guvernamental or not) provide you food for free.

Nowadays the main problem for long term unemployed people is that if nobody in the home have an income, they cannot afford their mortages and have yo move to the homes of relatives or friends. And for the economy is that these people don't consume leading to more unemployment... (that's how real estate bubble jumped to other sectors).


----------



## fabri421

DÁMASO said:


> Rio is the best city in the world


that is true 
:cheers:


----------



## TEBC

DÁMASO said:


> No problem, I did not say that there is a problem, my opinion is that in 2016 Tokyo and Madrid were better candidates to win, it's just that, my opinion, is respectable, no?


No, you ve said that Rio was pick as charity


----------



## Kuvvaci

tommassi said:


> Funny. I live in Madrid and have yet to see any of those.


okay maybe I am wrong. You know better...


----------



## adeaide

*Candidate cities and countries*


----------



## adeaide

The possibility of renovating the National Olympic Stadium has been discussed. 
Following a renovation, the venue would host the opening and closing ceremonies as well as track and field events. 
Renovating the stadium could reduce costs of organizing the games in the event that Tokyo wins their bid. 

In their 2016 bid, Tokyo proposed building a new Olympic Stadium which would have cost $1.3 billion.
It was confirmed in February 2012 that the stadium would receive a $1 billion upgrade for the 2019 Rugby World Cup 
as well as the 2020 Olympics.



www.sercan.de said:


> Tokyo will built a 85-90k "Stade de France" like stadium


----------



## Wey

Tokyo has hosted the Games before as well :nuts:


----------



## RobH

So?


----------



## GEwinnen

I'm so tired to read all the senseless predictions for future summer games!!!
Canadians (Canada hosted 3 olympic games in the short period from 1976-2010), americans (no other nation hosted the games so often!!) and now the brits!

The host nation of the 2012 games shouldn't make plans for the next games now!!

This european nations should get the summer games before UK or Spain:

France - the 1924 games in Paris are 88 years ago
Italy- 1960 in Rome is 52 years ago
Germany - 1972 in Munich is 40 years ago
Russia- 1980 in Moscow is 30 years ago


----------



## artser

France- Paris twice. Winter olympics 1992
Italy- Torino 2006
Russia- Sochi 2014.............


----------



## GEwinnen

Spain can go for winter games first, doesn't want Barcelona to join a bid?

It is too early for Madrid just 28 years after Bracelon 92, the time for next summergames in Spain will come - may be in 2064, 2068, 2072.....


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

I'm so tired to read senseless predictions for future Spanish bids!


----------



## eMKay

Ste56phanief said:


> Toronto 2020 book it.


They award Olympics to cities that don't bid for them now? Good to know, BUFFALO 2196!!!


----------



## Almeria

Turkey Strikes Back After Syrian Shelling Kills 5 Civilians

By ANNE BARNARD and SEBNEM ARSU 3:49 PM ET 

Turkey’s prime minister said Syrian targets were hit in retaliation for mortar fire that fell in a Turkish town, raising the prospect of greater involvement by NATO, of which Turkey is a member, in Syria’s unrest. 

Olympic spirit....


Are Istambul ready por any Games?


Señoría, no hay más preguntas.


----------



## Alphaville

Almeria said:


> Turkey Strikes Back After Syrian Shelling Kills 5 Civilians
> 
> By ANNE BARNARD and SEBNEM ARSU 3:49 PM ET
> 
> Turkey’s prime minister said Syrian targets were hit in retaliation for mortar fire that fell in a Turkish town, raising the prospect of greater involvement by NATO, of which Turkey is a member, in Syria’s unrest.
> 
> Olympic spirit....
> 
> 
> Are Istambul ready por any Games?
> 
> 
> Señoría, no hay más preguntas.


Firstly, it is spelt Ista*n*bul. Didn't realise the austerity measures you have in poor Spain are so severe that people are no longer able to spell...

... or for that matter consider the fact that Turkey is responding to shelling from the Syrian regime. It is an immensely complex issue that and I think its foul that you think it appropriate to bring it into this discussion of the 2020 Olympic bidding. If Turkey were cosy with the Syrian regime you'd pick a problem with that, too. So much for your own Olympic spirit? It seems here, and on other forums, the Spanish members are digging low to score points against rival bids as their own falls apart.


----------



## vitaming

Again, the Spanish have no logical argument for their bid so they resort to petty and irrelevant snipes.


----------



## OriK

Alphaville said:


> Firstly, it is spelt Ista*n*bul. Didn't realise the austerity measures you have in poor Spain are so severe that people are no longer able to spell...


I think that it's low to correct a non native English speaker in that way... I wonder what's your Spanish or whatever other foreign language level.

And regarding the other part of your post I also think that you are generalizing... and maybe we got to this situation thanks to the disproportionated amount of gratuitous attacks that Madrid has received in this thread.


----------



## Alphaville

OriK said:


> I think that it's low to correct a non native English speaker in that way... I wonder what's your Spanish or whatever other foreign language level.


I do not speak any Spanish. However your point is irrelevant as this is an English speaking forum. If you want to get technical, I thought the proper Spanish way of saying Istanbul was "Estambul" not "Istambul". Hence the confusion with the latter. 



> And regarding the other part of your post I also think that you are generalizing... and maybe we got to this situation thanks to the disproportionated amount of gratuitous attacks that Madrid has received in this thread.


I'm simply going by what I've seen here and on other websites. The Madrid supporters veer close to martyrdom with their campaigning - and I think the reason the Madrid 2020 bid has attracted so much opposition is that Spain is - simply put - not in an economic position to be taking on events that cost TENS OF BILLIONS to fund. It defies logic. Other, wealthier European nations abstained from the 2020 race due to the Eurocrisis, so why should Spain somehow be different? Also you don't have to look far online to see the huge loop holes in the bid plan. 

Why would the IOC go to Spain -- which has hosted as recently as 1992 -- when it can go to a new, financially secure (as of 2012) nation, Turkey.. or to highly organised and reliable Japan? Doesn't make sense. I honestly cannot say if Tokyo or Istanbul will win 2020 - it is such a close race it is hard to call. What I can call is that it will take an extreme voting irregularity for Madrid to win this time. Madrid 2020 is just not going to happen. 

You might call it a "gratuitous" attack - I call it stating the obvious.


----------



## RobH

Please don't believe Almeria to be representative of Spaniards. He's been banned from this forum once and brigged again since.


----------



## George_D

Paris should had bid for 2020. I think they would win easily


----------



## guy4versa

tokyo will win 2020
paris will get olympic 2024


----------



## George_D

and Toronto 2028


----------



## Alphaville

Wow. You guys should totally just call up Jacques Rogge and share with him your stunning revelations ! I'm sure he'll be pleased to save a few years worth of bidding processes.


----------



## Lord David

Alphaville said:


> Wow. You guys should totally just call up Jacques Rogge and share with him your stunning revelations ! I'm sure he'll be pleased to save a few years worth of bidding processes.


Actually he wouldn't. It would just be boring if they automatically chose hosts rather than getting cities to bid.

Besides, the bidding process does generate some income for the IOC, even if it's limited to at most 1 million dollars (Applicant + Candidate phase) for each city bidding.


----------



## vitaming

Pretty sure that was sarcasm boss.


----------



## Thanial

Alphaville said:


> Firstly, it is spelt Ista*n*bul. Didn't realise the austerity measures you have in poor Spain are so severe that people are no longer able to spell...
> 
> ... or for that matter consider the fact that Turkey is responding to shelling from the Syrian regime. It is an immensely complex issue that and I think its foul that you think it appropriate to bring it into this discussion of the 2020 Olympic bidding. If Turkey were cosy with the Syrian regime you'd pick a problem with that, too. So much for your own Olympic spirit? It seems here, and on other forums, the Spanish members are digging low to score points against rival bids as their own falls apart.


The best comment I've read in ages. I mean no offense to Almeria but I can't believe he brought up a topic that had FINALLY died down again. I've stated before that I'm no supporter of the Madrid bid (for obvious reasons), but bringing up a major diplomatic issue which is effecting the whole of that region, and a lot of the world is extremely inappropriate like you said.


----------



## aleochi

OMG, most of theses projects are perfect, IMO!


----------



## RobH

Tokyo is in a great position. They get to show the IOC flashy renders of a new stadium, _and_ are able to offer them security given that this stadium has to be ready for the 2019 Rugby World Cup. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Lord David

Almeria said:


> now is the Olympic Stadium important? do not you said the same thing with the London Olympic Stadium, the worst stage of the history Olympic: The mecano"
> 
> "we don't want white elephants... environment...bla bla bla"
> 
> That the cio out of the closet and the candidate cities are always the same: London, París, Tokio, Melbourne, Los Angeles...London, Paris, Los Angeles, Sidney...


The answer is simple. London didn't need a legacy major stadium and designed theirs to be down sizable, so it reflects on the stadium we ended up seeing. Nothing flash, but does the job.

Tokyo on the other hand is replacing their Olympic Stadium, they need a legacy large capacity stadium, so that's why they're putting out a design contest. They want something that does the job and is architecturally stunning as well, the latter of which London didn't need.


----------



## masterpaul

Lord David said:


> The answer is simple. London didn't need a legacy major stadium and designed theirs to be down sizable, so it reflects on the stadium we ended up seeing. Nothing flash, but does the job.
> 
> Tokyo on the other hand is replacing their Olympic Stadium, they need a legacy large capacity stadium, so that's why they're putting out a design contest. They want something that does the job and is architecturally stunning as well, the latter of which London didn't need.


And this is why London rejected Zaha hadids, iconic, downsizable stadium.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

DÁMASO said:


> I really like the projects of SANAA + Nikken Sekkei Ltd and *GMP · International GmbH*, very original both inside and outside, I also like *Dorell.Ghotmeh.Tane / Architects & A + Architecture*, reminds me of the stadium project for the 2016 candidacy. I hate the draft Mitsuru Man Senda and Environment Design Institute is horrible!





swifty78 said:


> Oh the *Zaha* one thanks





Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I love the *Dorell.Ghotmeh.Tane Architects & A+Architecture and GMP International*.


I mention it too IMHO. :cheers:



aleochi said:


> OMG, most of theses projects are perfect, IMO!


My opinion, too. :cheers:



RobH said:


> Tokyo is in a great position. They get to show the IOC flashy renders of a new stadium, _and_ are able to offer them security given that this stadium has to be ready for the 2019 Rugby World Cup. Best of both worlds.


I With YOU! :cheers:

But I won't recommend *Cox Architecture* of Australia. Too similar with Madrid's *La Peineta*, and *Wembley stadium*. What a fail using "Athletics Platform" due Olympics??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobH

Yes, it'll be interesting to see what the IOC makes of Madrid's Stadium plan.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

RobH said:


> Yes, it'll be interesting to see what the IOC makes of Madrid's Stadium plan.


Huh? What was IOC comment about Madrid's Olympic Bid Plan, Specifically, the venue when IOC Selected the Candidate cities??


----------



## RobH

I don't think it went into that much detail did it?


----------



## vitaming

RobH said:


> Tokyo is in a great position. They get to show the IOC flashy renders of a new stadium, _and_ are able to offer them security given that this stadium has to be ready for the 2019 Rugby World Cup. Best of both worlds.


The Japanese aren't particularly known for missing deadlines and I don't know that hosting the Rugby World Cup and possibly the FIFA women's WC a year prior is entirely positive for their chances.


----------



## Almeria

*300 Days for CIO sesion Buenos Aires.*



300 dias para la elección de Madrid


----------



## Turkiiish

GO ISTANBUL GO TURKEY !


----------



## SYG1968

Zaha Hadid to design
Japan National Stadium


http://www.dezeen.com/2012/11/15/zaha-hadid-to-design-japan-national-stadium/


----------



## Chris00

Even we all knowing the wonders of the modern engineering, it would be so scary looking at those huge roofs shaking in an eventual earthquake...


----------



## www.sercan.de

So we will have a new "most expensive" stadium in the world 

IMO it will cost 2 Bil. USD


----------



## Turkiiish

*Architect Zaha Hadid wins bid to design Tokyo’s new national stadium*










http://japandailypress.com/architec...to-design-tokyos-new-national-stadium-1518486


----------



## Knitemplar

Here's her other recently designed major work at Michigan State Univ. - a museum. 

http://broadmuseum.msu.edu/about 

Quite ugly as well. She's worse than Calatrava. 

Look at her monstrosity in Vilnius!

http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/zaha_hadid_wins_guggenheim_museum_in_vilnius/ 

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Almeria

Beatiful stadium venue to play the FIFA CLUB WORL CUP...

It is the only thing for which will serve :lol:


Knitemplar 

Quite ugly as well. She's worse than Calatrava


forgive it my God, doesn't know what he says....

the Athens Olympic Stadium is of the most beautiful of history Olympic


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually it will also host the 2019 Rugby games


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Turkiiish said:


> *Architect Zaha Hadid wins bid to design Tokyo’s new national stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://japandailypress.com/architec...to-design-tokyos-new-national-stadium-1518486


 :eek2: :master: I've already predicted that the London Aquatics Center's Designer would win the competition. :master: :eek2:


----------



## Knitemplar

Almeria said:


> the Athens Olympic Stadium is of the most beautiful of history Olympic


Ngeehhhh! Wrong! Munich Olympic Stadium is *THE MOST beautiful *Olympic stadium in history!! 

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## RobH

potiz81 said:


> On the other hand, the crisis itself can be Madrid's top gun in this race. Thousand of new job positions will open for the unemployed because of the preparations of the Olympics the next years (infrastructure, etc). And Madrid is the one who needs this more than Istanbul and Tokyo. Of course, IOC is not a charity organisation and the "game" will not be judged only there. But I think noone can ignore this huge positive social impact for the city.


Trouble is Potiz, Madrid 2020 has got itself stuck between a rock and a hard place with its rhetoric.

They're selling their bid to the IOC as a safe option with infrastructure and venues already in place. Domestically, they're selling it as an opportunity to creatre many, many jobs.

Which is it?

If their big ace is that the vast majority of their infrastructure and venues are already in place, then job creation won't be that high at all. Just for comparison's sake, London's Olympic construction project which was far, far bigger than what Madrid is proposing had 12,000 construction workers in the Olympic Park at its peak. I doubt Madrid will need half that number.

And you're right, the IOC isn't a charity. It'll do what's best for the Olympic movement, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Almeria

Knitemplar said:


> That's why Madrid will NOT win. The IOC likes to get excited and stay up with the MOST bombastic designs (even if they're only designs). I think most IOC members are all closet architectural wannabees.



*¿Grats architectural projects? *

That London olympic stadium? 
That Atlanta Centenial Park?
That London basketball arena 
That London Olympic Hockey & Paralympic Football Centre?

*or refers to…?*

….Montreal Olympic Stadium
….Munich Olympic Stadium
….Athens Baseball Stadium

*where they are now? *abandoned, empty, expensive maintenance cost or inhabited by frogs as the Athens aquatic centre.


After the London 2012 Games, with infrastructures based on extra bleachers and tents to talk about greats projects architectural seems a little absurd. hno:


The Athletics even in Rio de Janeiro will compete in the João Havelange stadim with a seating capacity at the games of the *60.000 It is a simple design and useful after games*, just like what it purports to Madrid with his Olympic Stadium where plays a great football team club Europe: Atletico de Madrid. 

Despite being a temporary installation, Britons are thinking still that I use give to the Colletti Stadium because difficult is very its adaptation as a soccer stadium, their materials are not resistant to time, why is a failure.

In the competition for the remodelling of the *Santiago Bernabeu Stadium*, two studies of *Herzog a-Meurom and Poupulous they have suggested that a temporary athletics track converted in the same way as the Peineta Stadium *leaving the seating capacity of the stadium at 75,000.


*Today, without choosing the venue for the games, Tokyo and Istanbul stadiums already are white elephants that are always empty.*

It should simply be a *sustainable games and with a legacy*. *Madrid has built 70%* of the venues and the games would help the economic recovery on which it is *acting*.


Madrid is not taken into account the rest of venues:

La caja majica, el rocodromo, IFEMA… and above all the quality of life and infrastructure in madrid much more advanced than the Istanbul.

best spends to improve your book your book full of very seen photos, without technical data and with obvious comment that all we know or we have seen on


----------



## Atomicus

hugodiekonig said:


> And besides, it has been on the news that Spain is in financial crisis, I doubt if they could finance an expensive event such as Olympics


But on the other hand a lot of the stuff is already built which is a nice bonus for Madrid, besides of what that other forumer pointed out.


----------



## Atomicus

RobH said:


> Trouble is Potiz, Madrid 2020 has got itself stuck between a rock and a hard place with its rhetoric.
> 
> They're selling their bid to the IOC as a safe option with infrastructure and venues already in place. Domestically, they're selling it as an opportunity to creatre many, many jobs.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> If their big ace is that the vast majority of their infrastructure and venues are already in place, then job creation won't be that high at all. Just for comparison's sake, London's Olympic construction project which was far, far bigger than what Madrid is proposing had 12,000 construction workers in the Olympic Park at its peak. I doubt Madrid will need half that number.
> 
> And you're right, the IOC isn't a charity. It'll do what's best for the Olympic movement, it's as simple as that.


Yourself answered to it. The employment thing is something being sold domestically. For the rest it is about a safe option because a lot of the stuff is already built. I think it's reasonable.

Not saying Madrid has to win for sure but I see unfair how oftenly in this thread a lot of people have talked like if Madrid had to retire or was not worth of being considered.

Remember Madrid got selected too for the bid and as you guys say, the IOC is not a charity.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Atomicus said:


> But on the other hand a lot of the stuff is already built which is a nice bonus for Madrid, besides of what that other forumer pointed out.


well that's very good for Madrid and for the Spain as a whole. Signs of economic resilience and recovery


----------



## RobH

Atomicus said:


> Yourself answered to it. The employment thing is something being sold domestically. For the rest it is about a safe option because a lot of the stuff is already built. I think it's reasonable.
> 
> Not saying Madrid has to win for sure but I see unfair how oftenly in this thread a lot of people have talked like if Madrid had to retire or was not worth of being considered.
> 
> Remember Madrid got selected too for the bid and as you guys say, the IOC is not a charity.


You're right. I'm not meaning to upset anyone. I'm just trying to predict the way this race may go, and at the moment it feels like Madrid is the outsider because of its financial difficulties. *I'll admit I was wrong if it does well in the vote or wins.*

And the thing is, whilst it might be reasonable to say one thing to a domestic audience and another to the IOC, is that really going to fly in this age of interconnectedness, with Twitter, Google translate etc. ? 

Surely either Madrilenos or the IOC are going to wise up to this tactic sooner or later. In fact, I wonder if that isn't already happening. It's true Madrid 2020 has changed its plan a huge amount between the applicant and candidate stages, moving more sports into exisiting venues or into spaces within the city (this is sensible by the way). And with those changes has come a toning down of the rhetoric on jobs. Not long ago, CEO of Madrid 2020, Víctor Sánchez was talking about job creation in the range of 300 thousand!! That's at least 10x greater than what London managed and our Olympic project was huge by comparison! I've not heard this claim repeated since. The last thing we heard from the Madrid bid was a reference to the UK's (modest) boost in GDP output on the back of the London Games. That's some climbdown - from talking about creating 300k jobs to now talking about a 0.5% increase in output eight years down the line!

I don't know what either the IOC or Madrid's citizens are meant to make of all this. At least the message is now consistent - i.e. we're the safe bid with everything ready. That's a plus point I suppose.


----------



## Atomicus

^^ Fair enough.

Anyway even if the tactic fails in regards to the Madrilenos, it doesn't matter because the extra stuff needed to be built won't be that costly (and therefore won't drawn critics from Spaniards) since a lot of it is already built (was built in the past when we dind't have the financial problems).

I really think Madrid is a worthy candidate and I want it to win so the past investments take some revenue (a lot of it will be used anyway but with an Olympics that accelerates I guess) and Madrid gets some recognition (IMHO it is a really underated city/region). 

That's why it bothers me when people try to eliminate it like that...

Said that, I THINK Tokyo is going to win, they have also things built AFAIK and those new landmarks look really cool. Not just that... I'm not really interested in the Olympics itself so if they come to Madrid, to a city I'm used to, it is not going to be that interesting for me. And since a lot of the stuff is already built it is not that I'll witness much new landmarks to fap to (I'll have to wait for the Eurovegas for that :lol. But if it goes to Tokyo at least I'll be way more interested just because it's not a city I'm used to.

I'm incredibly torn about this.


----------



## Istanbullu

Almeria said:


> La caja majica, el rocodromo, IFEMA… and above all the quality of life and infrastructure in madrid much more advanced than the Istanbul.


Don't worry, we're closing the gap on that. and the games will be at 2020, not 2013.


----------



## George_D

How some people say that madrid will not be able to host the competitions because of economic crisis since 75% of venues are already constructed?


----------



## RobH

George_D said:


> How some people say that madrid will not be able to host the competitions because of economic crisis since 75% of venues are already constructed?


Venues are not the only consideration, thats why. Will an economy like Spain's be able to raise the £800m in domestic sponsorship normally required (London, luckily, secured much of theirs prior to the 2008 credit crunch otherwise it might've been difficult). Will merchandising fair well in a flat economy, will ticketing raise then revenue required, will existing IOC TOP sponsors like the prospect of a Games in a flat economy etc etc etc?

So, if the economy impacts Madrid anywhere, it'll be the projections for their OCOG revenue

But it might not end there. It may - as London found with their Olympic Village - also create difficulties if any venues remaining to be built are relying on securing private funds.

And even if these things only provide minimal difficulty for Madrid, they've still got to try to outpunch a mega-city (Tokyo) and the major city of a country with a rapidly exapanding economy and all the opportunity that comes with that (Istanbul).

That's why the economy matters even if the venue plan is safe as houses.


----------



## RobH

Surprising to hear such frankness...



> IOC member on 2020 Olympics candidates: "Not brilliant"
> 
> Madrid (dpa) - Francesco Ricci Bitti, president of the International Tennis Federation (ITF) and a member of the International Olympic Committee (IOC), does not think much of the ongoing battle between Madrid, Tokyo and Istanbul for the honour of hosting the 2020 Games.
> 
> "The race is not a brilliant situation for the IOC. We have been in much better situations," Ricci Bitti told dpa in an interview at the Davis Cup final in Prague.
> 
> "There are few (bids) and with problems, so it is not the same situation (as) four and eight years ago, when we had five capitals in 2005, and in 2009 we had also perhaps a better situation," he said in reference to previous bids in which the 2012 Games went to Lon don and the 2016 edition to Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> An IOC member since 2006, the veteran Italian sports official was referring to current problems.
> 
> Spain is undergoing one of the worst economic crises in its history, while Japan suffered a major earthquake and tsunami, which triggered a nuclear disaster, only last year.
> 
> "(We have) two bids (that) are solid in terms of facilities, Madrid and Tokyo, and one newcomer, like Istanbul, with a lot of resources - perhaps the one that is in a better place in terms of growth now. The best country of the three, (with) less economic problems than the other two," Ricci Bitti said.
> 
> "There is not one that has everything in favour. It could be a very interesting vote," he said.
> 
> The IOC Session is to decide in September in Buenos Aires which city gets to host the 2020 Olympics. Ricci Bitti is not set to vote, since he will be leaving the IOC at the end of this year due to his age.
> 
> http://en.europeonline-magazine.eu/ioc-member-on-2020-olympics-candidates-not-brilliant_250556.html


----------



## George_D

RobH said:


> Surprising to hear such frankness...


Because of economic crisis they could extend selection process and accept also new bids, encouraging some countries to take part like France with Paris, or Germany with Berlin. Countries that are better in economic aspect


----------



## hugodiekonig

RobH said:


> Surprising to hear such frankness...


It seems the member is likely to favor Istanbul.


----------



## RobH

Well, as it says in the article he's due to retire before the vote anyway.


----------



## Turkiiish

61% İSTANBUL
21% TOKYO
17% MADRİD

Source: Future Sponsorship Konferans


----------



## Galandar

ISTANBUL FTW :cheers2:


----------



## Turkiiish

2013 :

*7 January 2013
Submission of the official bid books*

March 2013
Visits of the IOC evaluation commission to each candidate city

TBD
Report of the IOC evaluation commission

*June 2013
Candidate cities briefing to IOC Members in Lausanne*

7 September 2013
Election of the host city at 125th IOC session in Buenos Aires


----------



## George_D

FIFA World cup cant go to Europe in 2026 since it was in Europe the past 2 versions (2018). It is FIFA's rule


----------



## Dmerdude

Turkiiish said:


> 2013 :
> 
> *7 January 2013
> Submission of the official bid books*
> 
> March 2013
> Visits of the IOC evaluation commission to each candidate city
> 
> TBD
> Report of the IOC evaluation commission
> 
> *June 2013
> Candidate cities briefing to IOC Members in Lausanne*
> 
> 7 September 2013
> Election of the host city at 125th IOC session in Buenos Aires


Still so much time till we know :bash:


----------



## hugodiekonig

Dmerdude said:


> Still so much time till we know :bash:


excited? 

me too i'm much excited with the announcement


----------



## Dmerdude

hugodiekonig said:


> excited?
> 
> me too i'm much excited with the announcement


Olympics would give a further boost to Istanbul.



> *Istanbul 2020: New airport and 3rd bridge over the Bosphorus to boost tourism for Olympic bid*
> 
> 
> 
> *LAURA WALDEN / Sports Features Communications*
> December 20 – Next year Turkey’s infrastructure will expand extensively as the city of Istanbul will gain from a new international airport as well as a third bridge to cross the Bosphorus River.
> Turkish Airlines' and Pegasus Airlines’ global expansion strategies added to the growth of the new airport and will work well with the plan to make the city more easily accessible and connected than ever.
> Turkish Airlines will expand their fleet of airplanes from 203 aircraft to 375 by 2020 and will be dealing with 210 international destinations and 2,000 daily departures. Pegasus Airlines, named Europe’s fastest growing airlines last year, announced this month that they have invested $12 billion ordering 100 Airbus passenger jets marking the biggest aircraft deal in Turkish history.
> Airbus’ Executive Vice President, Christopher Buckley, said, “Turkey is rapidly developing into Europe’s most dynamic commercial aviation market.”
> *The new third airport will feature six runways and accommodate an estimated annual capacity of up to 150 million passengers by 2020, making it the largest in the world. *
> Head of the bid, Hasan Arat, noted, “This huge level of investment from the public and private sectors demonstrates the mood of optimism and ambition in Turkey right now. Istanbul is not just investing in infrastructure – it is investing in mobility.
> “That means improving the experience of travelling to and around the city for its visitors, and making the city more liveable for its residents. Istanbul’s bid to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2020 is perfectly aligned with the city’s long-term development plan.
> “The infrastructure innovations that will allow us to offer athletes average travel times from Village to venue of just 20 minutes will leave an invaluable legacy for the city and its people for generations.”
> Turkey’s Transportation Minister, Binali Yildirim, added, “When I first came to office, 100 planes made up 67% of the total commercial fleet in Turkey.
> “Today, one of our companies sets a target for 2023 and signs a $12 billion deal. We are also set to build the world’s biggest airport and there will be no problems when it becomes operational in three to four years. This shows how the political will has changed the country”
> Adding to the airlines boost, Koc Holding, Turkey’s biggest conglomerate, won a 25-year highway concession marking the country’s second biggest privatisation ever by bidding $5.7bn with two partners.
> Domestic tourism in Turkey is already very strong as one of the world’s top destinations. So all these transport enhancements will give the bid an edge to deal with 2020 transport needs.
> Istanbul is bidding against Tokyo and Madrid to host the summer Games of 2020. The IOC will make their final decision in September of 2013 as to who will be the host city.


http://www.sportsfeatures.com/olymp...he-bosphorus-to-boost-tourism-for-olympic-bid


----------



## Turkiiish

*Tokyo to Step up Campaign for Olympic Bid*

NEWS : http://english.cri.cn/8046/2012/12/31/2724s741393.htm


----------



## Turkiiish

*Page Facebook - Support Istanbul 2020 Olympic Bid* : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020-Olympic-Bid/346920428749411


----------



## Turkiiish

*Support Istanbul 2020 Olympic Bid* : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020-Olympic-Bid/346920428749411

The three cities bidding for the 2020 summer Olympics reveal their bid plans to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) as they submit the official bid proposals tomorrow (07/01/13) in Lausanne.


----------



## RobH

Bid books going to the IOC today. Hopefully they'll be public soon and we'll be able to properly see the plans from the three cities.


----------



## Turkiiish

Page : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411


----------



## Turkiiish

*BID BOOK / ISTANBUL 2020* : www.istanbul2020.com.tr/index.html

*NEW WEB SITE* : Online 9 January 2013 - www.istanbul2020.com.tr/index.html

*FACEBOOK *: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411
*FACEBOOK* : https://www.facebook.com/Istanbul2020


----------



## www.sercan.de

The Bosphorus stadium


----------



## Turkiiish

MADRID 2020 - Olympic Stadium


----------



## Almeria

The bid book of *Madrid 2020* is ready for download.



http://www.madrid2020.es/seccion/candidatura/


I hope to learn how to upload photos and improve my English to try to defend and show all the good things in Madrid.
I hope that our Turkish and Japanese friends show also their project objectively and technical and with a sense of friendship. Good luck to all.


----------



## Turkiiish

Almeria said:


> The bid book of *Madrid 2020* is ready for download.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.madrid2020.es/seccion/candidatura/
> 
> 
> I hope to learn how to upload photos and improve my English to try to defend and show all the good things in Madrid.
> I hope that our Turkish and Japanese friends show also their project objectively and technical and with a sense of friendship. Good luck to all.


Good luck Madrid and Tokyo !


----------



## archilover

no bid book from tokyo to download?


----------



## Turkiiish

TOKYO 2020 / BID BOOK : http://tokyo2020.jp/en/plan/candidature/index.html


----------



## Lord David

www.sercan.de said:


> The Bosphorus stadium


Istanbul still wants to go ahead with this nonsense?

Well, go, foolishly if you must.

I'm somewhat puzzled as to why they're not making the stadium face the rowing site? You could certainly use the rowing course as part of the ceremonies, what having props, ships, platforms etc go up and down the course, in clear view of much of the stands.


----------



## archilover

any image of bosphorus stadium?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Because the Olympic stadium is too far away hno:

And of course they want to integrate the asian part of the city and i have to say that the location is great for such events.
You have the Bosphorus, the Golden Horn and the Marmara Sea and of course the historical peninsula.


I think even if the stadium was closer to the city they would have choose this option.

The capacity will be 70,000 and after the games it will be 20,000.


----------



## www.sercan.de

archilover said:


> any image of bosphorus stadium?


There are just plans. No renderings.


----------



## masterpaul

www.sercan.de said:


> There are just plans. No renderings.


Any elevations?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Nope. i think this is just a pre-design /idea


----------



## BrunoMelo1995

Almeria said:


> The bid book of *Madrid 2020* is ready for download.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.madrid2020.es/seccion/candidatura/
> 
> 
> I hope to learn how to upload photos and improve my English to try to defend and show all the good things in Madrid.
> I hope that our Turkish and Japanese friends show also their project objectively and technical and with a sense of friendship. Good luck to all.


Everytime I try to open this site, it doesn't work. Can someone please download it and put it on the net, or send me by e-mail?


----------



## Turkiiish

*ISTANBUL 2020 / OLYMPIC VILLAGE *
source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411


----------



## Lord David

www.sercan.de said:


> Because the Olympic stadium is too far away hno:
> 
> And of course they want to integrate the asian part of the city and i have to say that the location is great for such events.
> You have the Bosphorus, the Golden Horn and the Marmara Sea and of course the historical peninsula.
> 
> 
> I think even if the stadium was closer to the city they would have choose this option.
> 
> The capacity will be 70,000 and after the games it will be 20,000.


But the Olympic Village is logically next to the Olympic Stadium, which is of comparable capacity. Imagine transporting 15,000 athletes and officials to the ceremonies stadium from the village during the ceremonies, a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Almeria

Villa Olimpica de Madrid


----------



## RobH

The Madrid Olympic Park looks like quite an impressive little cluster of venues. And I like the changes to the beach volleyball and basketball venues actually. Madrid's bid has a lot going for it, but I don't think circumstances or time are on its side. 

Istanbul, get your website up with an interactive map like the other bids!


----------



## Almeria

RobH said:


> The Madrid Olympic Park looks like quite an impressive little cluster of venues. And I like the changes to the beach volleyball and basketball venues actually. Madrid's bid has a lot going for it, but I don't think circumstances or time are on its side.
> 
> Istanbul, get your website up with an interactive map like the other bids!


Madrid bid is really, very good. Basketball venue, will be the Plaza de Toros de las Ventas *covered with a structure mobile*. Volleyball headquarters will be in *the middle of a lake*. At the beginning I thought that Japan would be the favorite, but comes news that warn that economically will be the next Greece. While in Spain it is stabilizing the crisis and there will be growth in 2014. It will be a struggle between Madrid and Istanbul and *the prejudices of the CIO*.


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

I don't think Istanbul will get it. Their plans seem not finalized; they are not well-prepared.


----------



## zazo1

Dmerdude said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think Istanbul will get it. Their plans seem not finalized; they are not well-prepared.


I agree, there is something naive in the planning and the dossier in general, so many things to build, so many promises with no great experience _(There is no comparision with Rio)_, I find it impossible and the country almost in war with Syria... we are talking about the games, peace and fraternity....

Now we can say it's a: *Madrid vs Tokyo*


I hope Istambul to host the bids in a future (2032?) it's not the time for the middle east yet.


----------



## Dmerdude

zazo said:


> I agree, there is something naive in the planning and the dossier in general, so many things to build, so many promises with no great experience _(There is no comparision with Rio)_, I find it impossible and the country almost in war with Syria... we are talking about the games, peace and fraternity....
> 
> Now we can say it's a: *Madrid vs Tokyo*
> 
> 
> I hope Istambul to host the bids in a future (2032?) it's not the time for the middle east yet.


:lol:


----------



## blacktrojan3921

zazo said:


> I agree, there is something naive in the planning and the dossier in general, so many things to build, so many promises with no great experience _(There is no comparision with Rio)_, I find it impossible *and the country almost in war with Syria... *we are talking about the games, peace and fraternity....
> 
> Now we can say it's a: *Madrid vs Tokyo*
> 
> 
> I hope Istambul to host the bids in a future (2032?) it's not the time for the middle east yet.


Keep in mind dude, Istanbul is on the other side of the country from the Syrian border, so I don't think we would have to worry about it YET. Plus, there's also the fact that Syria wants to avoid all confrontation with Turkey, if only for the reason of NATO. If Syria goes to war with Turkey, NATO will almost surely get involved and cream the Syrian government.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Lord David said:


> But the Olympic Village is logically next to the Olympic Stadium, which is of comparable capacity. Imagine transporting 15,000 athletes and officials to the ceremonies stadium from the village during the ceremonies, a logistical nightmare.


I know 
Therefore i never supported the bid with the current Olympic stadium and park.
Its just too far away.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Looks like we do not have japanese users here










Olympic Village


----------



## GYEvanEFR

^^ Babylon Gardens of Future! :lol:
I even predicted Tokyo will get it. I wish there will have a future ideal Olympic Bid, which means surprise me if any states from Arab Gulf & Desert host it.


----------



## Almeria

*
Madrid 2020 Basketball Arena.*









Another "plaza de toros" adapted to Sports Hall:


----------



## hugodiekonig

seems as of this time Madrid is getting higher hopes to win the bid, economically speaking


----------



## hugodiekonig

Almeria said:


> *
> Madrid 2020 Basketball Arena.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "plaza de toros" adapted to Sports Hall:


this would be freaking great and a far cry better than modern-designed arenas


----------



## hugodiekonig

www.sercan.de said:


> Looks like we do not have japanese users here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic Village


at this point in time while Japan is recovering from the economic impact of the 2011 Tsunami, I think they could not just build it merely because of the Olympic Games. This proposed development would be very costly.


----------



## OriK

BrunoMelo1995 said:


> Everytime I try to open this site, it doesn't work. Can someone please download it and put it on the net, or send me by e-mail?


I also have problems, but only at home... are you a Vodafone client? I thought it was me but maybe we should complain...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Almeria said:


> *
> Madrid 2020 Basketball Arena.*


This looks great! It looks like the Las Arenas Shopping Mall in Barcelona. :cheers:


----------



## Almeria

hugodiekonig said:


> this would be freaking great and a far cry better than modern-designed arenas


Freak? modern designed?












:|


----------



## BrunoMelo1995

OriK said:


> I also have problems, but only at home... are you a Vodafone client? I thought it was me but maybe we should complain...


No, I am not. I'm from Brazil, and as Vodafone is from Portugal, it's impossible.


----------



## BrunoMelo1995

Almeria said:


> *
> Madrid 2020 Basketball Arena.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "plaza de toros" adapted to Sports Hall:


Is it official?


----------



## hugodiekonig

Almeria said:


> Freak? modern designed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|


I mean it

venues need not to be costly and to be overly designed and done. That arena for me is such perfect mix of old and modern twist and would be economical (will have to renovate that building) than building a sophisticated one


----------



## vitaming

zazo said:


> I agree, there is something naive in the planning and the dossier in general, so many things to build, so many promises with no great experience _(There is no comparision with Rio)_, I find it impossible and the country almost in war with Syria... we are talking about the games, peace and fraternity....
> 
> Now we can say it's a: *Madrid vs Tokyo*
> 
> 
> I hope Istambul to host the bids in a future (2032?) it's not the time for the middle east yet.


Racism is the only counter to Istanbul western Europeans seem to be capable of.


----------



## RobH

I'm sorry, but where was there any racism in that post?

The question of Syria is at the moment, a slightly silly point to raise. It's so far away from Istanbul and as others have said Syria doesn't really want to rile Turkey. But security in Istanbul in general is one thing that might be at the back of the minds of IOC voters. Security is an issue many cities have, including my own, but Turkey does have issues which are unique to them.

The other points zazo raised are entirely relevent and not at all "racist". Comparative lack of hosting experience, the huge amount that needs to be built compared with its rivals, the issue of transportation where it lags behind Madrid and Tokyo too.

And the comparison with Rio is fair too. Rio had just hosted the PanAm Games, a large multi-sport event. Istanbul hasn't hosted anything comparable in the lead up to the 2020 vote.

Western Europeans, including myself, are perfectly capable of critiquing Istanbul. To suggest otherwise is stupid.


----------



## RobH

Almeria, you're comparing an entirely temporary venue with an entirely permanant one. London's basketball arena worked perfectly during the Games and is now being dismantled to make room for hundreds of houses.

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...rom_olympic_park_s_basketball_arena_1_1785821


----------



## Dmerdude

RobH said:


> I'm sorry, but where was there any racism in that post?
> 
> The question of Syria is at the moment, a slightly silly point to raise. It's so far away from Istanbul and as others have said Syria doesn't really want to rile Turkey. But security in Istanbul in general is one thing that might be at the back of the minds of IOC voters. Security is an issue many cities have, including my own, but Turkey does have issues which are unique to them.
> 
> The other points zazo raised are entirely relevent and not at all "racist". Comparative lack of hosting experience, the huge amount that needs to be built compared with its rivals, the issue of transportation where it lags behind Madrid and Tokyo too.
> 
> And the comparison with Rio is fair too. Rio had just hosted the PanAm Games, a large multi-sport event. Istanbul hasn't hosted anything comparable in the lead up to the 2020 vote.
> 
> Western Europeans, including myself, are perfectly capable of critiquing Istanbul. To suggest otherwise is stupid.


It wasn't racist, but kinda stupid. Turkey is not going into war with Syria.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Out of the three, Istanbul and Tokyo are my choices for hosting the 2020 Olympics.


----------



## vitaming

> Western Europeans, including myself, are perfectly capable of critiquing Istanbul. To suggest otherwise is stupid.


Istanbul is, rather obviously, not in the Middle East. The implication is that they're Muslim and by virtue different from Europe and Europeans. As someone who seems to fancy themselves quite intelligent, you must have picked up on that. 

Then again, in my short time on this forum, you've make lots of shockingly wrong calls.


----------



## Dmerdude

vitaming said:


> Istanbul is, rather obviously, not in the Middle East. The implication is that they're Muslim and by virtue different from Europe and Europeans. As someone who seems to fancy themselves quite intelligent, you must have picked up on that.
> 
> Then again, in my short time on this forum, you've make lots of shockingly wrong calls.


:nuts:

Istanbul is not, but parts of Turkey is in Middle East; hence not racist and/or offensive.


----------



## hugodiekonig

most part of istanbul is in european side


----------



## vitaming

Dmerdude said:


> parts of Turkey is in Middle East; hence not racist and/or offensive.


Where, Hatay?

Parts of Russia are in East Asia. Is it an East Asian country?


----------



## GEwinnen

2000 Australia
2004 Europe
2008 Asia
2012 Europe
2016 Americas
2020 ----Asia/Tokyo


----------



## Almeria

*2. Madrid 2020: Anillo Olimpico, instalciones principales*.







Base:http://arquitecturay3d.blogspot.com.es/2008/12/anillo-olmpico-madrid-2m16.html.


----------



## www.sercan.de

what will happen to the Arena?
Weired bowl


----------



## Almeria

Build a city and respecting the environment with the promise of a few games?

Madrid Rio


Stratford 2km of river Lea for Olympic Games:










Madrid 16 km of River Manzanares without Olympic Games: before: road prevalecian on citizen and green spaces:









After, regeneration, dredged and buried roads:










Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Madrid real life, no renders.


----------



## Dmerdude

vitaming said:


> Where, Hatay?
> 
> Parts of Russia are in East Asia. Is it an East Asian country?


Not the same. Most Russians live in European side; most Turks live in Asian side.

And there are no clear boundaries between Near East and Middle East to my knowledge, but at least starting in Ankara, it could be mid east. The best university is Middle East Technical University in that city.

I'm not sure if you are Turkish yourself, but this European obsession of yours is so last century; I suggest you step into this one. Also you may be the racist one yourself, cause your post may be interpreted as suggesting being Mid Easterner is inherently negative or something.

Anyway, I'm not gonna derail the thread any further. Both Madrid and Tokyo seem better prepared than Istanbul.


----------



## vitaming

> cause your post may be interpreted as suggesting being Mid Easterner is inherently negative or something.


Far from it. It's a loaded term to certain types of westerners, I'm trying to distance Istanbul's bid from this. Perhaps you're viewing this from the scope of where your family hail from. Istanbul is Turkey's cultural and economic heart and sets the tone for the rest of the nation, and it's an historical European city.


----------



## Dmerdude

vitaming said:


> Far from it. It's a loaded term to certain types of westerners, I'm trying to distance Istanbul's bid from this. Perhaps you're viewing this from the scope of where your family hail from. Istanbul is Turkey's cultural and economic heart and sets the tone for the rest of the nation, and it's an historical European city.


What's a loaded term? Mid Easterner? :lol:

Istanbul is a transcontinental city now, like Turkey, *and that's one of the selling points for the Olympics bid.* My family hails from Bursa and Ankara, not Mus :lol:


----------



## RobH

_www.istanbul2020.com.tr is unavailable or may not exist._

Let's hope this is a sign that they're having a couple of issues, but the new website will be up soon.


----------



## Almeria

*3. El Parque del Retiro. Sede de Voley Playa.*

Lake:




Cristal Palace:





Main concept:





final proposal:


----------



## OriK

GEwinnen said:


> Stunning, from 37m PAX to 44m in just one year, Istanbul seems to be THE spot! How can such a small airport handle 44m PAX??
> 
> I hope Turkey will do a better job than Germany to build a giant airport for 70m PAX in just 7 years :-0
> @Almeria: You can see the decline of Spain and Madrid in the PAX of Barajas, the airport lost almost 10m PAX in just 2 years!
> Atatürk is about to overhaul Barajas!


The crisis is only partialy responsible of the stagnation of traffic in Barajas but the main reason for the decrease of trafic is the new high speed trains...

Madrid-Barcelona was the most used air route in the world before the inauguration of the AVE.

AVE has increased it's number of passengers from 8.7 millions (in 2006) to 18.6 millions (in 2011).


----------



## Messi

parcdesprinces said:


> No French version on this official website ?? :colbert:
> 
> Have the Turks completely forgetten that one of the two official languages of the IOC is the French language ?
> 
> It's not very nice nor respectful regarding the IOC history and the Olympic Charter to have ignored the French language on this official website and I'm sure the International Francophonie Organization, which is very active regarding these kind of issues, especially within the IOC, won't fail to notice it and to tell the ExCo members about that.
> 
> 
> Anyway, both Tokyo 2020 and Madrid 2020 websites have a French version. :yes:


French people and their effort to impose their language everywhere at any time. Yeah, I know French is one of the official languages etc.. Maybe someone should change these regulations since it doesn't make any sense. There are languages which are much more important than French nowadays. French will get upset for a while but therefore we'll have regulations that make sense.


----------



## -Corey-

+ 1 ^^. Spanish should be added instead of French or just leave English as the sole official language of the IOC..


----------



## RobH

The notion that Madrid 2020 should be basing its message around an African 2024 bid is strange. Firstly, such a bid is by no means certain. Second, the IOC hasn't been bitten by choosing risky hosts in recent years so will not necessarily wish to have a stable host before it plumps for Africa. It can cope with having two big projects on the go at once. Third, the notion that Madrid is necessarily more stable than, say, Tokyo is also questionable. I'm not having a go at Madrid, I think it has a lot of plus points and I've already praised its Olympic Park. I just don't see what it's unique selling point is. I don't see what it's saying this time around that it wasn't saying for the 2012 or 2016 races.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Messi said:


> French people and their effort to impose their language everywhere at any time. Yeah, I know French is one of the official languages etc.. Maybe someone should change these regulations since it doesn't make any sense. There are languages which are much more important than French nowadays. French will get upset for a while but therefore we'll have regulations that make sense.


I was sure that some french bashers & haters (such as Monsieur Corey "qui est tout à moi" lol) would use my post in the sole purpose to show their pathetic hate....

Anyway, apparently you're not aware that the Organisation de la Francophonie is not a French thing but an international one, such as the IOC ! Its president is Senegalese, the former one was Egyptian (he's also the former UN Secretary General.. rien que ça !!), one of its most famous ambassadors is the former Governor General of Canada, and for all these people, who are much more well-educated than little guys like you, all thoses "silly" stuff about the protection of our common beautiful language do matter !

You know, that useless country named France, and stupid Frenchmen have created the IOC and the Modern Olympics (as well as the FIFA, the FIFA WC, the UEFA Euro etc), so it perfectly makes sense that a French creation uses the French language as official language.....Anyway, you should show some respect I think (if you can), especially when your country desperately wants to host this great French creation. Oh and if you don't like this silly regulations, why don't you creat your own olympic movement, instead of wanting to change this one ?

As for the regulations... not to mention the Olympic Charter (if you know what it is, which I doubt according your apparent poor level of education), we should abolish them indeed, as well as the Olympics itself, oh and why not a black and purple Olympic flag, since this one is outdated, don't you think ?? etc, etc, etc. hno:hno:hno:

Anyway, regulations, whether you like it or not, are still in place and are not going to be changed just because of some haters (which is quite rich when you know the main purpose of the Olympic movement... ) and the two other bidders, who apparently have a little bit more respect toward the IOC, have followed them.


----------



## Dmerdude

-Corey- said:


> + 1 ^^. Spanish should be added instead of French or just leave English as the sole official language of the IOC..


What makes most sense today is English and Mandarin.


----------



## RobH

The IOC is very reverential with its traditions and keeping French is one of them. If you want to host the Olympics, you have French in your ceremonies, on your signage, on your website. No point moaning about it.

Parcdesprinces, Istanbul's website is not very good. I'm not sure you're missing much not having it in French. Unless, that is, you fancy spending your time reading information in a small window at the bottom of the screen or squinting at its single map. Madrid and Tokyo have done much better jobs.


----------



## Messi

parcdesprinces said:


> I was sure that some french bashers & haters (such as Monsieur Corey "qui est tout à moi" lol) would use my post in the sole purpose to show their pathetic hate....
> 
> Anyway, *apparently you're not aware that the Organisation de la Francophonie is not a French thing but an international one,* such as the IOC ! Its president is Senegalese, the former one was Egyptian (he's also the former UN Secretary General.. rien que ça !!), one of its most famous ambassadors is the former Governor General of Canada, and for all these people, who are much more well-educated than little guys like you, all thoses "silly" stuff about the protection of our common beautiful language do matter !
> 
> You know, that useless country named France, and stupid Frenchmen have created the IOC and the Modern Olympics (as well as the FIFA, the FIFA WC, the UEFA Euro etc), so it perfectly makes sense that a French creation uses the French language as official language.....Anyway, you should show some respect I think (if you can), especially when your country desperately wants to host this great French creation. Oh and if you don't like this silly regulations, why don't you creat your own olympic movement, instead of wanting to change this one ?
> 
> As for the regulations... not to mention the Olympic Charter (if you know what it is, which I doubt according your apparent poor level of education), we should abolish them indeed, as well as the Olympics itself, oh and why not a black and purple Olympic flag, since this one is outdated, don't you think ?? etc, etc, etc. hno:hno:hno:
> 
> Anyway, regulations, whether you like it or not, are still in place and are not going to be changed just because of some haters (which is uite rich when you know the main purpose of the Olympic movement... ) and the two other bidders, who apparently have a little bit more respect toward the IOC, have followed them.


Indeed I am not aware of such an organization like 99,99999% of the world population. And since when do people measure good education with knowing French or not. You guys are simply obsessed with this issue. But no matter how hard you try to keep French as a world language, it won't be one and accept that and stop being silly. 

Olympics are French now? For me and the rest of the world they are Greek. A baguette is French, Olmypics Greek. Let's put some Greek on the web page :lol:

French:









Greek:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :blahblah:


P.S. Ever heard about Pierre de Coubertin? I bet that even a poorly educated guy like you knows about him as well as the difference between modern Olympics and ancient ones.

Oh and I don't care if the French language is a world language or not (I'm not Brisavoine, you know ), 'cause I'm perfectly comfortable and happy with a French remaining, like it is today, an elitist language (and not a mass language). Nevertheless, I do care about the respect of traditions, the respect of the French history/culture and the respect of France itself, not to mention the respect toward the memory/heritage of the great Frenchmen who gave to the world all those international competitions & organizations (of which the Modern Olympics & the CIO/IOC are part).


----------



## parcdesprinces

RobH said:


> The IOC is very reverential with its traditions and keeping French is one of them. If you want to host the Olympics, you have French in your ceremonies, on your signage, on your website. No point moaning about it.


Exactly!



RobH said:


> Parcdesprinces, Istanbul's website is not very good. I'm not sure you're missing much not having it in French. Unless, that is, you fancy spending your time reading information in a small window at the bottom of the screen or squinting at its single map. Madrid and Tokyo have done much better jobs.


Yeah, I saw!


----------



## Messi

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ :blahblah:
> 
> 
> P.S. Ever heard about Pierre de Coubertin? I bet that even a poorly educated guy like you knows about him as well as the difference between modern Olympics and ancient ones.
> 
> Oh and I don't care if the French language is a world language or not (I'm not Brisavoine, you know ), 'cause I'm perfectly comfortable and happy with a French remaining, like it is today, an elitist language (and not a mass language). Nevertheless, I do care about the respect of traditions, the respect of the French history/culture and the respect of France itself, not to mention the respect toward the memory/heritage of the great Frenchmen who gave to the world all those international competitions & organizations (of which the Modern Olympics & the CIO/IOC are part).


Ahaaa, that's how you keep French an official language in international organizations! You just keep spamming them with this BS until they give up and declare French as one of the official languages to keep the French calm.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Messi said:


> *until* they give up and *declare* French as one of the official languages to keep the French calm.


They don't need to "declare" it as an official language, dear! Since the French language is the official language (or one of the several official languages) since the beginning in all the international organizations created by France/Frenchmen . Oh, and unlike to you, keeping the French language as their (or one of their) official language(s), does matter for those organizations.

Ask the IOC about that, for example . IOC members (non French ones, though Francophone ones I guess) were the first to complain when they saw just before Beijing/Pékin 2008, that some signage etc were not translated in French ... and those IOC members asked and obtained that the Chinese organization committee fixes that.

So who was "spamming" who in that case ? :|


----------



## Axelferis

Brussels should stop to finance spain if they continue to bid for 2020!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This thread has seen some awesome flamewars over the years. There are still 7 years to go before the Olympics, so plenty more to come. :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Says a Francophone Bulgarian ! :cheers:


:hug:


----------



## Kenni

French is one of the official languages of the IOC because it was a french initiative to start the Olympic Games in 1896, so as tradition and respect it remains.

But please folks, let's get back to the topic in hand and let's quit the bickering.


----------



## GEwinnen

RobH said:


> *Insanity is doing the same thing, over and over again, but expecting different results*
> 
> Tell me, without mentioning the words "London" or "2012" why Madrid thinks the IOC will say "yes" to its bid this time after rejecting it for 2012 and 2016? This is the third bid in a row where the "we've got everything built" mantra has been Madrid's focus. Why will it work this time when it has failed twice already?


:applause:

UK hosted the last games in 1948, Spain in 1992!
Spain should wait like any other country in Europe:
Turkey since 1896/ 117 years
France since 1924 / 89 years
Italy since 1960/ 53 years
Germany 1972/ 41 years
Russia 1980/ 33 years

Are there any reasons why the IOC shoud award OSG to a country just 21 years after the last games???


----------



## potiz81

Just make ancient greek as the only official language and everyone will be happy :cheers1:


----------



## zazo1

GEwinnen said:


> :applause:
> 
> UK hosted the last games in 1948, Spain in 1992!
> Spain should wait like any other country in Europe:
> *Turkey since 1896/ 117 years*
> France since 1924 / 89 years
> Italy since 1960/ 53 years
> Germany 1972/ 41 years
> Russia 1980/ 33 years
> 
> Are there any reasons why the IOC shoud award OSG to a country *just 21 years after the last games*???


*28 YEARS AFTER.*

Turkey? 1896 games were hosted in Athens, Kingdom of Greece, the first games in modern history

I can't understand how some cities have hosted the games even three times... in Tokyo would be the second time... it's insane.


----------



## GEwinnen

zazo said:


> *28 YEARS AFTER.*


The games will be *awarded in 2013* !!!!!



> Turkey? 1896 games were hosted in Athens, Kingdom of Greece, the first games in modern history


icard:


----------



## Axelferis

Madrid



> *Farewell to la cubierta de Las Ventas*
> The roof collapsed and the project has stalled
> Carlos Ilian. Madrid 28/01/13 - 12:21.
> 
> 
> This Thursday was announced with great fanfare the opening of the cover bullring in Madrid, a work performed and Taurodelta Warner Music. What was expected as an event has become a frustration because the damn roof or deck collapsed at dawn on Monday without exceeding the stress tests, which has forced the Community of Madrid, which owns the plaza , to immediately stop the work.
> 
> This will not only cover falls quite a project to make feasible the use of the square in all seasons. Now you do not give time to right the project, but both Warner Music Taurodelta coo not throw in the towel. In any case, this cover is touched by fate and loopholes and authorization of the work, which did not yet have the appropriate certification, left in a temporary goodbye which was designed as the big business of return on the plaza outside taurine strictly its role
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2013/01/28/toros/1359372088.html


----------



## tommassi

GEwinnen said:


> :applause:
> 
> UK hosted the last games in 1948, Spain in 1992!
> Spain should wait like any other country in Europe:
> Turkey since 1896/ 117 years
> France since 1924 / 89 years
> Italy since 1960/ 53 years
> Germany 1972/ 41 years
> Russia 1980/ 33 years
> 
> Are there any reasons why the IOC shoud award OSG to a country just 21 years after the last games???


Los Angeles 1984 - Atlanta 1996. Any more questions about that?



Axelferis said:


> Madrid


Well, it's been quite messy, but the cover that just fell down is not the cover that's supposed to be used during the games. This one was supposed to be used temporarily, while the final one is designed.


----------



## Knitemplar

Almeria said:


> [
> final proposal:


That's incomplete and inaccurate. It should have at least 4 other sand courts around it for practice and for the elimnation rounds + a variety of other service buildings any event needs.


----------



## GEwinnen

> Los Angeles 1984 - Atlanta 1996. Any more questions about that?


The 1996 games were sold to a company by a venal IOC! This decision was disgraceful and will never happen again!
This games should have taken place in Athens!!


----------



## RobH

The Atlanta Games weren't to everyone's taste, I understand that, but Athens was only just ready for *2004*. You can't host a Games just on sentiment.

And the USA is a superpower. Like it or not, they will get the Games more often than any European nation. Barcelona 92 is almost certainly still a problem for Spain although obviously less so than it was for 2012 or 2016.


----------



## parcdesprinces

GEwinnen said:


> [...] a venal IOC [...] This decision was disgraceful* and will never happen again!*


LOL! 

Mormon Games in 2002.... Chinese Games in 2008... Brit Games in 2012... and so on....


----------



## tommassi

GEwinnen said:


> The 1996 games were sold to a company by a venal IOC! This decision was disgraceful and will never happen again!
> This games should have taken place in Athens!!


So it happened. OK. Just to put the info on "waiting time" into its proper context.


----------



## Knitemplar

parcdesprinces said:


> LOL!
> 
> Mormon Games in 2002.... Chinese Games in 2008... Brit Games in 2012... and so on....


So true! LOL!! 

Russia 2018; Qatar 2022!!


----------



## potiz81

RobH said:


> but Athens was only just ready for *2004*. You can't host a Games just on sentiment.


Not everyone, but, not surprisingly, Greece can. In 2004 the shot put events took place in the ancient stadium of Olympia. No roof, no seats, people were sitting down on the soil, no electronic scoreboards and the result? Magic. If it happened in a venue like this, it could have been happened even in a roofless Olympic stadium in Athens in 1996.


----------



## Atomicus

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> This thread has seen some awesome flamewars over the years. There are still 7 years to go before the Olympics, so plenty more to come. :cheers:


Agree. That's why I barely pay attention to this thread. It's basically a bashing fest filled with ignorance. Internet. Sad. It's incredible how bitter can people get against a city over something so "irrelevant" like this.


----------



## Atomicus

It's always the same stupid thing every time I decide to visit it here. Some people just want other cities to retire, what a wish full of cowardness and bitterness.

I want either Tokyo or Madrid to get the games, but you won't see me attacking Istanbul. It'd be pathetic, just like crying for Madrid to retire.



Axelferis said:


> Brussels should stop to finance spain if they continue to bid for 2020!


Shouldn't be actually the opposite? Madrid paid and built a lot of the stuff already prior to the 2008 crisis, it would be actually a waste of money to go and give up for the 2020 bid. I'm sure if anything, Brussels should be interested in the games being hosted in Madrid to impulse revenues.

Besides, we're in 2013... The games are in 2020.

Don't like it? OK. But we won't retire and Brussels will keep on supporting us, sorry!


----------



## Atomicus

GEwinnen said:


> Stunning, from 37m PAX to 44m in just one year, Istanbul seems to be THE spot! How can such a small airport handle 44m PAX??
> 
> I hope Turkey will do a better job than Germany to build a giant airport for 70m PAX in just 7 years :-0
> @Almeria: *You can see the decline of Spain and Madrid in the PAX of Barajas, the airport lost almost 10m PAX in just 2 years!*
> Atatürk is about to overhaul Barajas!


You need to learn about the HSR network. It greatly had to do with the decline of passengers in Barajas (usually because of lack of local demand as many prefeer the HSR now).

So really, I think you can't see anything.


----------



## Atomicus

Spain is still not bankrupt, the asian thing hasn't the intentions you believe they had, the Hamilton thing was blown out of context, and don't get me started about similar riots in the UK.

Said that, let the baseless bashing on Madrid go on. :cheers:



RobH said:


> Madrid 2020 welcomes the World!
> 
> we NEED the Games because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic Spirit on show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of past sporting events hosted successfully? Ask Lewis Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lively street theatre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING BUILT, NO RENDERS!!!!!


----------



## Atomicus

Almeria said:


> final proposal:



Hope this is a lunacy. It would ruin the place.


----------



## RobH

Atomicus said:


> Spain is still not bankrupt, the asian thing hasn't the intentions you believe they had, the Hamilton thing was blown out of context, and don't get me started about similar riots in the UK.


I know, and apologies.

This post was in direct response to Almeria's trolling which got to the point where I decided if he was going to write lies about London, I might as well respond in kind to his posts. Petty sure but it got the mod's attention and the idiot is now in the brig. Anyway... 2020...


----------



## RobH

Atomicus said:


> Hope this is a lunacy. It would ruin the place.


It's temporary. Much like London's beach volleyball arena in Horse Guards Parade or our Equestrian stadium in Greenwich Park. There shouldn't be any damage if it's done properly.


----------



## Knitemplar

Atomicus said:


> Hope this is a lunacy. It would ruin the place.


As explained somewhere else, the pond is drained 2x a year and cleaned. And apparently, it is a flat bottom pond. So there is NOTHING wrong and drying it and using it as a Beach Volleyball venue. As a matter of fact, I think it is ingenious and improvisational. 

But don't worry, it may not happen anyway.


----------



## RobH

Recent poll shows public support for Tokyo’s bid to host the 2020 Olympics on the rise

*TOKYO — Public support for Tokyo’s bid to host the 2020 Olympics is on the rise according to a recent survey conducted by bid organizers.*

*Tokyo organizers said Wednesday that nearly 73 percent of those polled support the bid to host the games, up 26 points from a survey conducted by the International Olympic Committee in May 2012.*

Tokyo, which hosted the 1964 Olympics and finished third in the voting for 2016, is competing against Istanbul and Madrid. The IOC will select the host city in a secret ballot at Buenos Aires on Sept. 7. Istanbul has an approval rating of 93 percent while Madrid stands at 80 percent.

One of Tokyo’s weaknesses in its campaign to host the 2016 games was public support. “We know public support was a challenge for us last time,” Tokyo 2020 president Tsunekazu Takeda said. ‘So we are delighted by this very strong result.”

Tokyo organizers say enthusiasm for the bid has been growing since Japan’s strong performance at the London Olympics.

AP
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/olympics/recent-poll-shows-public-support-for-tokyos-bid-to-host-the-2020-olympics-on-the-rise/2013/01/30/42460cda-6aab-11e2-9a0b-db931670f35d_story.html


----------



## el palmesano

RobH said:


> Madrid 2020 welcomes the World!
> 
> And lively street theatre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING BUILT, NO RENDERS!!!!!


that what you did is rally silly..



London have huge problems and protests like that, and put pictures of the same kind of protest is also silly as other guy does, just to discredit a country?? what do you think? that tokyo or istabul doesn't have xenophobic people, that they don't have really angry people with the system, that their countries don't have corruption??
c'mon!! we are adults, we are not innocent, in all countries there are crap

The whole Europe is corrupted! the economic crisis of spain is not because our leaders are the only corrupted ones, the politicians from whole europe are corrupted, because the spanish debt was made to save spanish private banks that had debt with private european banks, and this debt was created because they gave money to speculate, knowing perfectly that the spanish banks would not be able to return that money(and the spanish banks also know it), so if they have done that, it was just to have under their control countries with politicians that love much more the money that their country, knowing that they will be ableto turn private debts in public debts, making us, the citizens pay debts that are not ours.

So, please, don't be cynic, because the problem is bigger than what you think iti is. Any county in the world is free of corruption, and lot of us are suffering a lot this problems of huge corruption and lies.


----------



## el palmesano

Axelferis said:


> Brussels should stop to finance spain if they continue to bid for 2020!


you are an ignorant!!!!! ¬¬


we, the citzens from spain dind't want your money to save your banks!!! (but big part of the population of this country is also ignorant of the reality) if your banks made bad business is their problem, not ours, but the media and politicians have lied to you and you don't know anything about the real problem. You think your countries are beautiful, free of corruption.. c'mon!! you are completly innocent!! open your eyes!!! every one in europe know what was goin on before the crisis, and if they didn't do anything was because they didn't wanted!!


You are really sick if you believe in dreams like that, that in the south all the people is corrupted and in your countries you don't have this kind of problems... and in the history of Europe we know can see lot of examples of what this kind of blindness produces, it produces fanatism based on lies!


----------



## Almeria

*About "Las Ventas": *has collapseda temporary housing financed by a private company which held shows in the winter months and which covered only half height . The 2020 draft contemplates something more stable. I am not in favour of the "toros", hate them with all my strength, and dream of the conversion of all these spaces in areas where barbarity is not practiced.

About the *retiro Park*: is an artificial lake that is often emptied for cleaning easily.

*About the army of GB*: I have been awarded the Grand order of the British Empire.

I come Back :cheers:


----------



## Atomicus

I know what that lake from El Retiro is and that it's cleaned from time to time, I'm from Madrid. 

Just that I don't like that place for such structure or to host an olympic event, be temporalry or for ever. There is a lot of space in Madrid to build such thing, I don't like it there and hope it never comes into reality. If more people come to Madrid during the olympics (if it was hosted here of course), and people visit the area, I want them to see it as it's now.


----------



## Knitemplar

Atomicus said:


> I know what that lake from El Retiro is and that it's cleaned from time to time, I'm from Madrid.
> 
> Just that I don't like that place for such structure or to host an olympic event, be temporalry or for ever. There is a lot of space in Madrid to build such thing, I don't like it there and hope it never comes into reality. If more people come to Madrid during the olympics (if it was hosted here of course), and people visit the area, I want them to see it as it's now.


All you're taking away is the water. Besides, people would come to the park anyway, and a real beach volleyball setting would be beside the water anyway..._entonces, que es la diferencia?_ As a matter of fact, it will be a very 'green' setting.


----------



## Knitemplar

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> This thread has seen some awesome flamewars over the years. There are still 7 years to go before the Olympics, so plenty more to come. :cheers:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robhood

*TOKYO 2020*


----------



## robhood

TOKYO 2020 IS IT DESERVES


----------



## Turkiiish

*ISTANBUL 2020*
Facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411


----------



## hugodiekonig

robhood said:


> TOKYO 2020 IS IT DESERVES


Go Tokyo!!!! :rock::rock:


----------



## sapuluh

i vote tokyo or istanbul,


----------



## Axelferis

Tokyo for me!
They could afford games !


----------



## Atomicus

^^ Just like the other two cities can. Are you going to bring out that issue about affordance at every page as you've been doing for weeks? :| Dunno if bothering to paste the reply again from the last time I debated you "that".


----------



## GEwinnen

Atomicus said:


> ^^ Just like the other two cities can.


26 % unemployment rate & debt crisis in Spain, the last games just 21 years ago, sry, NO arguments for Madrid!

Did you ever asked yourself, who could vote for Madrid?
The majority of the european IOC members won't vote for Madrid, Paris is keen on the 2024 games, Italy could try again in 2024, many european votes will go to Istanbul (the sympathy goes to the country NEVER hosted Olympic Games befor, many asian votes will go to Tokyo.

Madrid will finish 3rd, no doubt.


----------



## OriK

^^ don't get back to that topic again please, there are already pages of posts contradicting that...


----------



## rsol2000

Tokyo


----------



## Atomicus

GEwinnen said:


> 26 % unemployment rate & debt crisis in Spain, the last games just 21 years ago, sry, NO arguments for Madrid!
> 
> Did you ever asked yourself, who could vote for Madrid?
> The majority of the european IOC members won't vote for Madrid, Paris is keen on the 2024 games, Italy could try again in 2024, many european votes will go to Istanbul (the sympathy goes to the country NEVER hosted Olympic Games befor, many asian votes will go to Tokyo.
> 
> Madrid will finish 3rd, no doubt.


Why the hostility... :laugh:

IF there was no argument for Madrid, it wouldn't have qualified for the bid. 

And do you think the 26% of unemployment will last till 2020? Same goes for the debt crisis. Did you know a lot of the stuff is already built and that a lot of money was spent prior to the crisis? IT'd be a waste just to give up...

I'm sorry but Madrid is a candidate city and can afford the games otherwise it wouldn't be bidding for it right now as ICO wouldn't a allow a city that can't afford the games to bid for it.


----------



## RobH

The venues are mostly there. That won't be an issue. And as you say, the IOC wouldn't have shortlisted them if they didn't think Madrid was capable.

Are you confidennt, if Madrid is selected, that it can raise the £800m in private sponsorship that will be required though? Is Spain's private sector up to that task? Genuine question, as that's where I can possibly foresee the economy causing some issues.


----------



## GEwinnen

Atomicus said:


> And do you think the 26% of unemployment will last till 2020? Same goes for the debt crisis.



Who knows? The IOC has to decide in 2013, not in 2020, the outlook seems not to be very confident. Anyway, you've to convince the IOC, not me.


----------



## Atomicus

GEwinnen said:


> Anyway, you've to convince the IOC, not me.


Oh, really? Thank you for the information!


----------



## GEwinnen

Atomicus said:


> Oh, really? Thank you for the information!


My pleasure.:cheers:


----------



## guy4versa

tokyo for sure


----------



## Almeria

Almeria said:


> FOR AFRICA 2024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid would *not occur*. But after Rio de Janeiro told members of the IOC the son of Samaranch: the coming games will not be reassessed in continental key or rotations. Many countries of uncertain future are presented as Doha.* The 2020 games should be transitional for 2024 *first bring the games to Africa if Rio 2016 experience goes well. For that reason the games of 2020 must *be stable and in Europe*, in a city that has more than* 50% of the completed infrastructure*. When choose to Madrid the argument will be* "Madrid is the only large capital of Europe which has not hosted a few Olympics"* following the script,* Doha*, the favorite was eliminated, Tokyo is filling but no member of the IOC think of choosing by the tsunamis, and Istanbul at any time can have wars with its neighbors, Kurds and the threat of Islamist parties.
> 
> 
> This is a very default script that is being fulfilled to perfection. Writes and saves this I've written and in September we will remember it. That to betting?



Bearing in mind that all of this illuminated gave Doha 2020:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: ... they are very clever...You should* see the link 2012*... or one provided by winner Rio de Janeiro. Until Samaranch JR. wise River earned, and now know that they want a city of transition to Africa 2024... they are still thinking in Paris... Ready, they are very clever. After Nagano 98 members of CIO said some eskimales were more hospitable than the Japanese and that never again in Japan, not to mention that *Japan is going directs to one thousand times greater than the Spain* crisis. Istanbul... nor they themselves believe that a country with so much friction Arabic will be voted by the West.Finally, they will eat their words by ready, they do not know...



Roth said: Doha 2020 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 


September: " A la ville de....MADRID"


uke::badnews:


----------



## Atomicus

^^ Japan has debt issues but most of that debt is held within Japan, so it is not actually the same thing. That's why their 10 year bonds are way below 1%

I think you are also being incredibly trollish. I know the Madrid bashing here has happened for months unfairly, but you are not helping to prevent that from happening with your attitude.


----------



## Axelferis

Atomicus said:


> ^^ Japan has debt issues but most of that debt is held within Japan, so it is not actually the same thing. That's why their 10 year bonds are way below 1%


+1 
The ones who know economy know that Japan is a great economy with all the giants like toyota,sony etc...
It still be at the cutting edge of technolgies (robots) and has no comparison to do with a crippled economy like spain.

Spain is beautiful but with bad perspectives on economy field.

Japan still a giant of our world.

Tokyo 2020 is sustainable.


----------



## Atomicus

Yes, but again, saying Madrid 2020 isn't sustanable either is also something wrong to be said. Besides, those bad perspectives for Spain are for the short term.

It's pretty clear the 3 cities bidding for the games can afford the games (otherwise they wouldn't have been selected by COI), so it'd be better if we just move on from this tiresome issue.


----------



## tommassi

RobH said:


> The venues are mostly there. That won't be an issue. And as you say, the IOC wouldn't have shortlisted them if they didn't think Madrid was capable.
> 
> Are you confidennt, if Madrid is selected, that it can raise the £800m in private sponsorship that will be required though? Is Spain's private sector up to that task? Genuine question, as that's where I can possibly foresee the economy causing some issues.


Think of it this way: €800mln (it's euros, not sterling that we're talking about) from 2013 'til 2020 is roughly €115mln a year. Santander spends close to €30mln a year just in the Ferrari sponsorship. Not counting Copa Libertadores, F1 races, etc.

So, now, do you think in a country with heavy sponsorship spending companies such as Telefónica, Santander, BBVA or Iberdrola, just to name four of them (and we're not including less internationally known companies such as El Corte Inglés), will have any trouble having them pony up something like €15mln a piece through the next seven years?

Nah, neither do I. 



Axelferis said:


> +1
> The ones who know economy know that Japan is a great economy with all the giants like toyota,sony etc...
> It still be at the cutting edge of technolgies (robots) and has no comparison to do with a crippled economy like spain.
> 
> Spain is beautiful but with bad perspectives on economy field.
> 
> Japan still a giant of our world.
> 
> Tokyo 2020 is sustainable.


Japan is a great economy... which has been trying to spur growth for the last 20 years without any tangible success at it. Their debt is just monstruous, and the fact that it's mostly held internally helps them quite a bit when dealing with the markets, but has made it impossible to get internal consumption or gdp growth going for more than a decade now. Economist who know don't talk about the "Japanese lost decade" for nothing and, in fact, and if you really knew what you were talking about when discussing economy, you would know that around three years ago the biggest fear that international investors had regarding Spain was that... it might as well had become Japan. 

So, no, sorry, Japan is not a great economy. It is a big one with boatloads of problems. Actually much bigger, and for much longer, than Spain has had. 

Does that mean that Tokyo should be disqualified in any manner from the bidding? Of course not. Both Tokyo and Madrid, and of course Istanbul, are all fully capable of financially deal with the games.

So please just stop this nonsense discussion about finances and crisis and not being able to pay. As someone has already said, in the case any of the candidates was deemed incapable of paying, it wouldn't be there by now. As easy as that. The games might seem like a huge amount of money but, in the big scheme of things, it's comparatively peanuts. Nothing any developed (or developing) country cannot afford with relative ease.


----------



## Atomicus

^^That Japanese economy isn't growing like crazy doesn't meant Japan isn't a great economy :S They have among the best economic fundamentals on this world, and taking into account their demographics, it's not that they need to grow that much.

About the debt thingy not only they have it held internally, but the Japanese population have a lot of savings...


----------



## tommassi

Atomicus said:


> ^^That Japanese economy isn't growing like crazy doesn't meant Japan isn't a great economy :S They have among the best economic fundamentals on this world, and taking into account their demographics, it's not that they need to grow that much.
> 
> About the debt thingy not only they have it held internally, but the Japanese population have a lot of savings...


A debt ratio of something like 700% PIB is among the worst fundamentals any economy can have, it doesn't matter if it's held internally or externally. Plus, when about every single japanese out there has more than half their savings invested in public debt, you can just imagine when the inevitable happens and Japan defaults at least partially. Nothing they don't actually know, since the impact is not that different to the one the suffered with the burst of the gigantic real estate bubble they registered during the 80s.

About the growth:









We're not talking about "not growing like crazy". We're talking about not growing at all for the last 20 years, and having at least four recessions since 1990.

I don't know where the idea of "good fundamentals" of the Japanese economy comes from but, trust me, any economist or financial analyst would scoff at it. Japan has been, economically, the sick man of developed economies since at least 1995, probably since 1990.

Which, may I insist once again, means nothing with regards to their financial capability to host the Olympic Games. But "good economic fundamentals"? With a +700% debt to gdp ratio? With no inflation that helps absorb the financial impact of that huge debt? With no economic growth, and a demographic pyramid that makes it just impossible to maintain long term any kind of retirement assistance, except if issuing tons and tons of debt?

Nope. No way.


----------



## ukiyo

tommassi said:


> About the growth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not talking about "not growing like crazy". We're talking about not growing at all for the last 20 years, and having at least four recessions since 1990.
> 
> I don't know where the idea of "good fundamentals" of the Japanese economy comes from but, trust me, any economist or financial analyst would scoff at it. Japan has been, economically, the sick man of developed economies since at least 1995, probably since 1990.


This is far too simplistic. At a per capita and especially per worker basis Japan has *outperformed* the EU and the USA. Japan's GDP doesn't grow very fast every year because the _population is stagnant and now declining_. Why would Japan need 3.5% growth a year during the lost decade when the population grew at a percent far lower (or even decreased)?

Just a simple comparison between per capita real gdp growth rates between the US and Japan

2001-2010
Japan: 1.62%
USA: .765%

*Whose lost decade?*








http://www.economist.com/node/21538745

So if we want to discuss economic fundamentals GDP is the wrong argument against Japan, the real problem to discuss is Japan's debt...which should be able to be financed past 2020 due to Japan's net international investment position (+56.1% of GDP) and being financed internally with the largest savings in the world (around $18 trillion enough to pay the entire debt and have trillions left over). Remember that despite having the largest debt in the developed world Japan is simulataneously the *largest creditor nation in the world* which is not comparable to any other debtor nations (such as the US or a few eurozone countries). But it definitely *is* a huge problem and the politicians keep delaying it...but it should not interfere with hosting the olympics _which is the point._ Most importantly several large japanese multinational corporations have already expressed their desire to be contributors to the Olympics meaning a lot of the money will be private and not from the indebted government.

P.S. If you're interested in reading more on this the NYtimes has a great piece:
*The Myth of Japan’s Failure*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/o...e-story-of-japans-economic-success.html?_r=2&


----------



## tommassi

ukiyo said:


> This is far too simplistic. At a per capita and especially per worker basis Japan has *outperformed* the EU and the USA. Japan's GDP doesn't grow very fast every year because the _population is stagnant and now declining_. Why would Japan need 3.5% growth a year during the lost decade when the population grew at a percent far lower (or even decreased)?
> 
> Just a simple comparison between per capita real gdp growth rates between the US and Japan
> 
> 2001-2010
> Japan: 1.62%
> USA: .765%
> 
> *Whose lost decade?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economist.com/node/21538745
> 
> So if we want to discuss economic fundamentals GDP is the wrong argument against Japan, the real problem to discuss is Japan's debt...which should be able to be financed past 2020 due to Japan's net international investment position (+56.1% of GDP) and being financed internally with the largest savings in the world (around $18 trillion enough to pay the entire debt and have trillions left over). Remember that despite having the largest debt in the developed world Japan is simulataneously the *largest creditor nation in the world* which is not comparable to any other debtor nations (such as the US or a few eurozone countries). But it definitely *is* a huge problem and the politicians keep delaying it...but it should not interfere with hosting the olympics _which is the point._ Most importantly several large japanese multinational corporations have already expressed their desire to be contributors to the Olympics meaning a lot of the money will be private and not from the indebted government.
> 
> P.S. If you're interested in reading more on this the NYtimes has a great piece:
> *The Myth of Japan’s Failure*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/o...e-story-of-japans-economic-success.html?_r=2&


We're basically saying the same through different means. Japan needs growth because it brings inflation, and inflation helps ease the debt burden.

As I said, I'm not saying that Japan is a failed economy. Just saying that it has its very own (huge) trouble, which they've been trying to solve for 20 years, with no success. Spain is not there... yet. It might as well be in the future, though.


----------



## Axelferis

I repeat that economy's Japanese caracteristics have nothing to do with Spanish one.

A lot of investrors are largely more confidents in japan due to their potential.
Japan is the 3rd world largest economy don't forget that and it has been overtaken only few years ago by China.


----------



## tommassi

Axelferis said:


> I repeat that economy's Japanese caracteristics have nothing to do with Spanish one.
> 
> A lot of investrors are largely more confidents in japan due to their potential.
> Japan is the 3rd world largest economy don't forget that and it has been overtaken only few years ago by China.


I work as a consultant for the investment banking and asset management industry. I'm tired of reading research and reports about Japan. Japanese debt is a no-go. Most investors won't touch it even with a barge pole. Japanese stocks, as a group, is another no-go. High yield bonds and very specific companies are the only assets in which international investors will adventure to put their money into.

Japanese markets "survive" because of the huge savings ratio of japanese people and the huge ratio of internal investment. And still, the government just tried to pass a tax hike recently because it is just unable to keep up with the growing costs of social welfare. Population might have not increased in Japan in the last 20 years... but it has grown old. Which means, less people working, more people getting retirement subsidies. Not different from most any other developed economy, but with the difference that economy is just not growing and there's the constant fear of deflation.

So please, yeah, keep trying to explain me about investors and such. It'll be interesting to know.


----------



## Atomicus

tommassi said:


> We're basically saying the same through different means. Japan needs growth because it brings inflation, and inflation helps ease the debt burden.
> 
> As I said, I'm not saying that Japan is a failed economy. Just saying that it has its very own (huge) trouble, which they've been trying to solve for 20 years, with no success. Spain is not there... yet. It might as well be in the future, though.


We don't have exactly the same problems than them and so we don't necesarily need to develop into the ones they have now or they'll have in the future. That's irrelevant because we have our own ones in Spain which are much more severe and problematic (solvable, but yeah, for now we are _there_ in the mud) than the one they have.

It'd be much more desirable to have their unemployment rates, their economic fundamentals, their growth, their savings levels mixed with such bad debt to gdp ratio, than what we have now in Spain.

Again, I agree as I've always said here that Madrid can host the games, but there is no point in critizing Japanese finances either because they can afford it as well, and are in much better position than us (see the financial rating the COI gave them).


----------



## Atomicus

tommassi said:


> I work as a consultant for the investment banking and asset management industry. I'm tired of reading research and reports about Japan. .


But as pointed out by several people already, it's not as relevant that you say, as Japanese theirselves buy them with their savings, and Japan is one of the largest creditors (see how much they always contribute to the IMF stuff) which will bring them a lot of revenue in the future.


----------



## tommassi

Atomicus said:


> But as pointed out by several people already, it's not as relevant that you say, as Japanese theirselves buy them with their savings, and Japan is one of the largest creditors (see how much they always contribute to the IMF stuff) which will bring them a lot of revenue in the future.


When you have a +700% of debt/gdp ratio (and growing), an aging population and a huge amout of retail savings and pension funds reliant on government bonds, having no growth (and no inflation,, the key is the inflation) it's entirely relevant. In fact, it is crucial. 

Inflation helps reduce the real value of the outstanding debt, wich in turn helps reduce its weight compared to gdp. To summarize: it helps pay it out.

Japan has no growth and no inflation, mounting costs and flat income. It doesn't take a maths degree to get to the conclusion that they have a problem to solve there. ukiyo said it well, they have a huge problem, and they keep kicking the can down the road with the hope that a solution will magically appear (not that different to what we're doing in Spain, in fact).

And, also, as ukiyo said, and I said before, all of this is NOTHING that will prevent Japan and Tokyo from being able to host the games. Japan is more than capable of doing it. Easily.

I'm just discussing the notion that Japan is a healthy economy with no troubles.** It is not. It is the best example and the benchmark everyone uses when discussing huge real estate bubbles bursts, escalating debts and aging population trouble.

And though, as you point out well, Spain and Japan have different problems NOW, what is relevant is that Spain seemed to be in the same path that Japan was 20 years ago. We migh have been able to get out of that road by now... or we might have not. We'll know in 10 years time. 

**EDIT.- To be even more clear: what I'm discussing is the notion that Spain is not able to host the games because of its finance while Japan is a robust and healthy economy that can do it with no trouble. Either both of them are capable of doing it (which is what I think), or none of them has the ability to host the games, because both have huge trouble of their own, and in fact quite a few of the spanish problems (mounting debt, aging population, decreasing fiscal income, real estate bubble burst, financial sector near bankruptcy) replicate the ones that Japan had 20 years ago, and that they've been mostly unable to solve since then.


----------



## Atomicus

I didn't say they don't have a problem, they do, just that I disagree with the claim that they have more problems than us, as clearly stated here:



tommassi said:


> So, no, sorry, Japan is not a great economy. It is a big one with boatloads of problems. *Actually much bigger*, and for much longer, than Spain has had.





Almeria said:


> Japan is going directs to *one thousand times greater* than the Spain crisis.


----------



## Axelferis

Japan is the 3rd economy in the world.

they can better than another ones.


----------



## Almeria

*Are only the G8 countries right to organize a few Olympic Games?*

To a set of rules that express way clear to the countries of *South Africa, Latin America and asia that do not take the trouble to submit a cadidacy*.
If they are well planned games reported benefits and costs in its preparation is considered an investment.

That investment is perfectly planned by the 3 bid and an entire city is not build but improve infrastructure and create a legacy.When nobody won Barcelona he hoped Spain and received critical fierce bid from Manchester and Paris. To change Spain organized the *best Olympics of the history*, barely 10 years after a democratic transition

*The Olympic Games are not an exhibition of architecture or a universal expo*, London has organised a transferable and improved low-cost games to any city in the world and they have not gone all wrong. There have still been problems of traffic and the hotels have fired their rates making the city uninhabitable for visitors during the games. Cities like Barcelona and Rio de Janeiro show that the games are an opportunity to rebuild the city and prove that a nation can give the best of itself.


----------



## hugodiekonig

from venues to economy, this thread has a lot to be discussed for!


----------



## Axelferis

Almeria said:


> London has organised a transferable and improved low-cost games to any city in the world and they have not gone all wrong. .



wasn't "low cost" games! Only the olympic stadium was cheap.


----------



## Atomicus

Axelferis said:


> Japan is the 3rd economy in the world.
> 
> they can better than another ones.


Agree, but this isn't about "who can better". If that was what mattered, COI would just pay attention to the GDP size of the countries where the given cities are.

The thing is about which city can afford it and which one can't. And as these 3 cities were selected by COI, these 3 cities can host it. 

I don't think it's such a hard thing to understand, reasonable people need to stop bringing this issue against a given city. Some cities may rank higher than others regarding financial fundamentals but these 3 can afford it!


----------



## robhood




----------



## robhood

TOKYO 2020
IS JAPAN COOL?


----------



## Knitemplar

Tokyo is boring. Even their theme - DISCOVER TOMORROW, is so trite and corny.


----------



## potiz81

I don΄t think that cities like Tokyo, Istanbul or Madrid are boring. Atlanta, as an olympic city, was really boring. Apart from the Games, the visitors had almost nothing special to do there.


----------



## robhood

Knitemplar said:


> Tokyo is boring. Even their theme - DISCOVER TOMORROW, is so trite and corny.



Tokyo a boring city?:nuts::nuts:

o, Sir, when a man is tired of Tokyo, he is tired of life.


----------



## www.sercan.de

alexandru.mircea said:


> That's strange, looks too cold for Istanbul. To me it says 29.2C: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul#Climate


Sorry, i meant just average


----------



## vitaming

Knitemplar said:


> Tokyo is boring. Even their theme - DISCOVER TOMORROW, is so trite and corny.


+1

They hosted 50 years ago, their population is aging and economy shrinking. 'Remember the Past' would be more appropriate.


----------



## Knitemplar

potiz81 said:


> I think that cities like Tokyo and Madrid are boring. Atlanta, as an olympic city, *was quite exciting*. The visitors had almost always something special to do there.


I agree!


----------



## potiz81

Indeed. Literally Atlanta was a vibrant, bombing city!


----------



## Knitemplar

potiz81 said:


> Indeed. Literally Atlanta was a vibrant, bombing city!


Well, you would know--coming from the bombed out cities of Frankfurt and Dresden. U are a heartless, insensitive clod. :tongue2:


----------



## GYEvanEFR

robhood said:


> TOKYO 2020
> IS JAPAN COOL?


YES! it is.

______________________________________________________
Rest in Peace for victims of 3/11 Disaster. *Discover Tomorrow!*


----------



## Atomicus

1772 said:


> Only problem with Tokyo and Istanbul is that august is absolutely horrendous on both places. Hot as hell.


Madrid too, only that here we don't have humedity during most of the summer so it feels more bearable. But by august, Madrid is also a hell place regarding heat.


----------



## ic.architect

Istanbul is not hot as hell in summer, its cool so black and marmara sea have not hot water like mediterranean. if you be in turkish mediterranean rivera you can see heaven and hell. 
And one of the special situation; if istanbul will organised 2020 the olympics first and last time being in two continents Europe and Asia too intersting isn't it  for ex: athletism games in Europe at olympic stadium and basketball games will play in Asia at ulkersports arena.


----------



## evannder

Rooting for Istanbul! Amazing city!


----------



## Turkiiish

Goo Istanbul !


----------



## Lord David

Istanbul may be an amazing city, but I strongly feel that their 2020 bid is the weakest yet.

What with the sloppiness of clustered venues everywhere and the proposal to build a temporary venue for ceremonies and the marathon start at a location (that may indeed be symbolic) that is nowhere near the village and is bound to cause issues during the games. Especially ceremonies night.


----------



## Sportsfan

I just think it would be a real shame to see Madrid lose for the third time in a row. Not just for sentimental reasons, but because they have a honed venue plan, a committed local population, and an economy that could do with the jobs that come from a seven year Olympic preparation. 
Unfortunately, Tokyo is bound to play the sympathy card (which worked SO well for New York's 2012 bid), so I'm already rooting against them.


----------



## DÁMASO




----------



## RobH

Madrid 2020, some renders of venues

http://www.abc.es/fotos-madrid/20130315/proyecto-madrid-2020-sobre-116846.html


----------



## The London BestShard

Want Tokyo to win or Madrid. Istanbul don't deserve it in my opinion. Comon Tokyo from London, England.


----------



## DÁMASO




----------



## guy4versa

not impressive as tokyo


----------



## decoacalco

Istanbul


----------



## PommesBude

seems the referee was to hard :lol:


----------



## vidio

Madrid is the only capital of a major Europea nation that has not had the olympics.

Madrid has made 85% of facilities .No requires almost no money to make the games.

People who talk of Crisis in Spain in many cases want to live here in much more than in their country though no there are Crisis there.

.
This year 57 million tourists come to Spain.
If the Olympics to go to spain Madrid happen that there will be only 2 million of tourists more..


----------



## The London BestShard

Tokyo would be better host out of the three. If not then I would want Madrid. I don't want Istanbul IMO.


----------



## vidio

The london BestShard.

Because it would be best hosts in Tokio that Madrid ?.
Spain has very much more tourists that Japon.


----------



## The London BestShard

Tokyo = Better Technology and Infrastructure.


----------



## vidio

The londonbestshard.

Madrid you know ?
Because madrid has amazing communications,best climate,more and better tourist sites more museums hotels and Palaces etc that Tokio.


----------



## vidio

The Londonbestshard
And where there is more joy or celebration (Fiesta) in Madrid or in Tokio ja ja ja.?


----------



## Atomicus

The London BestShard said:


> Want Tokyo to win or Madrid. Istanbul don't deserve it in my opinion. Comon Tokyo from London, England.


It's my pick as well. I obviously want Madrid to win over Tokyo and I think Madrid is a decent rival (very few people here seems to know about Madrid if they think Madrid has some sort of problem regarding lack of infraestructure or technology), but I'd be happy as well if Tokyo won them.

If it won Istanbul... Well, it's not that I'll cry or something, but for me they'll be another olympics to not care about.


----------



## -Corey-

I wanted Madrid for 2022, but now I support Istanbul because it could mean that the US could host the 2024 Olympic Games.


----------



## The London BestShard

It's my preference Tokyo 2020, Lviv 2022, Baku 2024.


----------



## -Corey-

Baku? this is not the World Cup.. That's not gonna happen.


----------



## The London BestShard

Baku actually had a strong bid for 2020. IMO the candidate cities should of been Tokyo, Madrid and Baku. Baku are building venues already.


----------



## potiz81

The London BestShard said:


> Lviv 2022


What the hell is Lviv?:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## The London BestShard

potiz81 said:


> What the hell is Lviv?:nuts::nuts::nuts:


The City of Lviv in Ukraine.


----------



## Leedsrule

potiz81 said:


> What the hell is Lviv?:nuts::nuts::nuts:


For the winter olympics presumably. 

Potential candidates for '22 are:
Beijing/ Zhangjiakou, China
Almaty, Kazakhstan
Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina
Nice, France
Munich, Germany
Oslo, Norway
Kraków and Zakopane, Poland
Brașov and Prahova Valley, Romania
Barcelona, Spain
Lviv/Carpathian Mountains, Ukraine


----------



## The London BestShard

You got that from Wikipedia didn't you?


----------



## vitaming

The London BestShard said:


> Baku actually had a strong bid for 2020. IMO the candidate cities should of been Tokyo, Madrid and Baku. Baku are building venues already.


Jog on you muppet


----------



## RobH

Read the evaluation report into the cities for 2020, and the reasons for Baku's non-shortlisting. They're all very reasonable arguments - the biggest being that they do not have hotel capacity and if they built it it'd likely be massively surplus to the city's requirements after the Games. In other words the IOC was, for once, thinking about sustainability.

http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Host_city_elections/Final-report-2020-Working-Group-English.pdf

Venues are not the be all and end all.


----------



## The London BestShard

vitaming said:


> Jog on you muppet


You are so rude. It's my opinion.


----------



## The London BestShard

RobH said:


> Read the evaluation report into the cities for 2020, and the reasons for Baku's non-shortlisting. They're all very reasonable arguments - the biggest being that they do not have hotel capacity and if they built it it'd likely be massively surplus to the city's requirements after the Games. In other words the IOC was, for once, thinking about sustainability.
> 
> http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Host_city_elections/Final-report-2020-Working-Group-English.pdf
> 
> Venues are not the be all and end all.


It's my opinion.


----------



## Lord David

RobH said:


> Read the evaluation report into the cities for 2020, and the reasons for Baku's non-shortlisting. They're all very reasonable arguments - the biggest being that they do not have hotel capacity and if they built it it'd likely be massively surplus to the city's requirements after the Games. In other words the IOC was, for once, thinking about sustainability.
> 
> http://www.olympic.org/Documents/Host_city_elections/Final-report-2020-Working-Group-English.pdf
> 
> Venues are not the be all and end all.


Well Baku did build like 7-8 5 star hotels in the lead up to the bid. Adding an easy couple of 1000 hotel room capacity.

Don't say they can't do it. 

So when they do bid for 2024, given a reasonably successful inaugural European Games, expect another boost in hotel rooms, with the supplement of apartments making up the remainder of needed hotel capacity for the Olympics.

Their hotel proposal for 2020, particularly in regards to 4 and 5 star capacity, probably wasn't needed (with regards to the capacity). This could be tweaked in a future bid where more emphasis is made on serviced apartments and other accommodations.


Could a crazy idea like Melbourne's proposal for hotel shortage (1996 Olympics) work in a future bid? We took all the hotel capacity we got (and proposed) around 30,000. Then we added a couple of 10,000 or so worth of accommodation in the form of "guest houses" euphemistically called "Australian Homes Programme". Where I for one assumed, whole households were willing to put themselves down on a register and accommodate tourists for the duration of the Olympics. Pretty wacky if you ask me. This alongside other forms of accommodation boosted our numbers to well over 80,000.


----------



## DÁMASO




----------



## sergioib

I think Madrid is in the best position to host the Olympic Games in 2020. The city presents a compact and very well designed bid, strong popular support both at a regional level and at a national one (over 81% as per the IOC survey a few days back), top quality venues and infrastructure, one of the best transport systems in the world, experience in organising big events, hospitality and the fact that Spain is the second country in the world in terms of revenue by tourism, being the third most visited country in the world.

Madrid is ready to organise the Olympic Games in 2020, having 80% of its infrastructure ready. Furthermore, the cost of the bid is the lowest, which secures that there is not going to be problems with financing the Games. The IOC doesn't want bids with an overcost, which can lead to situations such as that of Greece back in 2004.

Apart from that, Spain being hit hard by the crisis, the Games could help create jobs and regenerate the economy with a boost during the 7 years prior to the Olympics and also after that, with the increase in visitors and the future dynamism of the economy they would produce. An example of that is that everybody knows Barcelona today, however some people don't even know about Madrid, being the capital of Spain.

The bid has been rated the best when presented on the report and not just for 2020, but also in 2012 and 2016, so I am sure their vision on Madrid has only improved.

Tokio, having a very high quality bid too, has already organised the Olympic Games, so I wouldn't know why they would not give a chance to Madrid or Istanbul. Whereas Istanbul, it goes in its favour that the Olympics would happen in two continents, which is kind of cool, but their bid seems poor and weak, the venues are spread out, transport is poor, popular support isn't as high as in Madrid and security could be an issue too.

I think it's time for Madrid.


----------



## The London BestShard

I still think Tokyo should get it. Advanced Technology, Some Venues Already Built, World Class Facilities and not in major dept like Madrid and don't have Security Concerns like Istanbul. Tokyo Should get it. If not then Madrid. 100 per cent NOT Istanbul.


----------



## www.sercan.de

sergioib said:


> popular support isn't as high as in Madrid and security could be an issue too.


Actually Istanbuls support has been always one of the highest at the bids.

According to the IOC Final report 2020 Working Group

*Public Support*
Istanbul


> An opinion poll commissioned by the bid committee shows 87% support in Istanbul and 83% support nationally. The IOC poll in Istanbul and the surrounding municipal areas shows 73% support for Turkey hosting the Games, with 25% having no opinion and 3% against hosting the Games.


Madrid


> An opinion poll commissioned by the bid committee shows 75% support in Madrid and 84% support nationally. The IOC poll in Madrid and the surrounding municipal areas shows 78% support for Spain hosting the Games, 5% with no opinion and 16% against hosting the Games.



Tokyo


> An opinion poll commissioned by the bid committee shows 65% support in Tokyo and 66% support nationally. The IOC poll in Tokyo and the surrounding municipal areas shows 47% support Japan hosting the Games, 30% with no opinion and 23% against hosting the Games.


----------



## zazo1

Well, so, the competition is now between *Tokyo and Madrid*!! who will get it? Tokyo again? or Madrid as its first time and a low-investment project? Both nations are in deep depresions _(the spanish one seems to be more famous)_
_Both, Tokyo and Madrid will do it great in two different ways, the cold one and the warm one.
_


----------



## RobH

> Well, so, the competition is now between Tokyo and Madrid!!


Why?


----------



## vitaming

He's been an Istanbul hater from the start.

People who actually have a financial stake in it disagree of course


----------



## Atomicus

The London BestShard said:


> I still think Tokyo should get it. Advanced Technology, Some Venues Already Built, World Class Facilities and not in major dept like Madrid and don't have Security Concerns like Istanbul. Tokyo Should get it. If not then Madrid. 100 per cent NOT Istanbul.


Technology and world class facilities is not that relevant when comparing Madrid and Tokyo, as Madrid also has them. I concur that Tokyo is a step ahead in comparison to Madrid, but when dealing about Tokyo and Madrid regarding infraestructure it's all about "incredibly great" (Tokyo) and "less incredibly great" (Madrid) if you know what I mean.

Of course Madrid is a good rival, everything is on the net: Madrid has the 3rd largest metro system in Europe, one of the best commuter train systems in the world, HSR, world class highways that have massively grown in the last decade, huge airport, Madrid is among the safest cities in Europe, it has a huge amount of parks, etc.

Btw, about parks, this is funny. We're talking about Madrid and Tokyo, and look what it is said about them:



> Madrid has the second highest number of aligned trees in the world, with 248,000 units, only exceeded by Tokyo.


http://www.esmadrid.com/en/portal.do?IDM=438&NM=3&TR=C&IDR=335

^^ And both cities not yielding at this, both are keeping it up at making those cities greener.


About whatever problems in the economic or financial field either Spain or Japan may have, this project will be definitely good to either of them so if anything, the games are an opportunity for profits. What it's relevant is that Madrid also can financially host them as many of the investments were done in the past.


Just my two cents but I dislike how people write off Madrid, while I think Madrid is a worthy rival of Tokyo!


----------



## sergioib

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually Istanbuls support has been always one of the highest at the bids.
> 
> According to the IOC Final report 2020 Working Group
> 
> *Public Support*
> Istanbul
> 
> 
> Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo


Support for the Olympic Games has been increased from 78% on a survey made by local authorities, to 81% on a survey made by the IOC.

Furthermore, on an article published today, Turkey is still deciding whether to go 100% for the Olympics or for the Eurocup 2020. That is not good to the eyes of the IOC. They clearly state "_Turkey aims to organize two mega events to take place simultaneously in the summer of 2020. The 2020 Summer Olympic Games and Euro 2020 are both historic targets for Turkey._". 

Not only that, they have already applied to organise the Euro 2020 too: "*In addition to the İstanbul 2020 application, the Turkish government has made a bid for Euro 2020, as it seems quite difficult for any other European country to handle such a big event during an era of economic recession.*"

http://www.todayszaman.com/news-310379-a-dramatic-dilemma-for-turkey-istanbul-2020-or-euro-2020by-selami-baydemir-.html


----------



## EdooGdl

Almeria said:


> *
> Madrid 2020 Basketball Arena.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "plaza de toros" adapted to Sports Hall:


Why Las ventas is not proposed for tennis and La Caja Mágica for basketball????... 


















:weird:

p.d. The Madrid Arena, Pabellón del Real Madrid and Palacio de los Deportes gonna be included in the bid to host any sport?


----------



## zazo1

Suzuki Hiroshi said:


> 不逞鮮人追放！韓流撲滅 デモ in 新大久保2013/2/9
> 
> 不逞鮮人追放！韓流撲滅 デモ in Shin-Ōkubo, Shinjuku, Tokyo 2013/2/9
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTB8dnhgs_8


Please, use english or spanish, the two main languages of _skyscrapercity_
_Arigatou_


----------



## Atomicus

I think it's better if we all stick to English only. 


Btw:

This should in part end both the "Madrid can't/Madrid shouldn't host the games" mantra from this thread:

Bloomberg



> Madrid’s proposal to spend five times less on infrastructure than Rio de Janeiro to host the summer Olympic Games is workable, according to International Olympic Committee executives.
> 
> Madrid invested in a new airport, transport links and sports stadiums *before an economic slump began in 2008*, IOC Olympic Games Executive Director Gilbert Felli said after a visit to the city. Madrid’s bid book says 80 percent of sports arenas needed are in place.





Suzuki Hiroshi said:


> 不逞鮮人追放！韓流撲滅 デモ in 新大久保2013/2/9
> 
> 不逞鮮人追放！韓流撲滅 デモ in Shin-Ōkubo, Shinjuku, Tokyo 2013/2/9
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTB8dnhgs_8


Don't think that's relevant here really.

And those lunatics that likely met up at 2chan shouldn't be taken as representative of the whole of Japan.


----------



## parcdesprinces

zazo said:


> Please, use english or *spanish*, the two *main language*s* of skyscrapercity*


Qué ?


Bref..


----------



## el palmesano

The London BestShard said:


> Tokyo = Better Technology and Infrastructure.


better infraestructure?

why?? spanish companies of infraestrucrues are one of the best in the world, building nowadays the ampliation of NYC subway, new panama canal or the furure high speed rail in arabia saudi..

you have many prejuiciops of Spain ... Spain no longer the Spain of the 40's


----------



## Knitemplar

zazo said:


> Please, use english or spanish, the two main languages of _skyscrapercity_
> _Arigatou_


He also did that on GamesBids. What's so odd is that if he found his way to the right section, then he must understand SOME English. 

U can't take all the camels to the well.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

I prefer the Tokyo bid. My reasons are purely sentimental =)


----------



## sergioib

Well, I don't think Turkish media are bound to report it as it gives a bad impression on Istanbul's bid, but usually whenever there is a delay at your destination airport you're left grounded for longer until you can go because it's cleared off.

I have asked El Mundo newspaper for the source on this information, I will let you know when I hear back.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thanks.
Actually turkish media loves bad news


----------



## emrearas

sergioib said:


> As per the Spanish media, the delay was on the flight, not outside the airport, and due to congestion at the airport. Link below (in Spanish):
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/03/22/madrid/1363968103.html


Spanish media seems like to play it dirty ?


----------



## vitaming

Another irrelevant argument from Spain. Istanbul will have the world's largest airport by 2020.


----------



## artser

emrearas said:


> Spanish media seems like to play it dirty ?


Like turkish journalist about Madrid 2020 press conference , talking about economics bla bla bla...


----------



## The London BestShard

Look forget the media. You all have your own preferences so don't try and change others' minds. I prefer Tokyo bid but others might differ.


----------



## sergioib

Well, they mention the IOC wasn't happy about this and I don't think they would quote the IOC directly if it wasn't true.


----------



## Turkiiish

ISTANBUL 2020 : IOC Evaluation Commission Meetings Kick-Off

Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411


----------



## Sr.Horn

I work in a public medium in Spain. In the newsroom few days ago we talked about the coverage of the IOC visit. Sport journalist in Madrid are mediocre and fanboys. In Spain we always believe that we are the best over all. Then we lose.

Many Japanese journalists have come to Madrid to report on the visit. No Spanish journalist went to Tokyo. We don't know what they will do in Tokyo and Istanbul but we know the menu at the official dinner. We are the best and nothing more. No analysis. Nothing. Only say "we are the best", spanish media are chauvinist.

Ok, let's see what happens in September.


----------



## artser

Sr.Horn said:


> I work in a public medium in Spain. In the newsroom few days ago we talked about the coverage of the IOC visit. Sport journalist in Madrid are mediocre and fanboys. In Spain we always believe that we are the best over all. Then we lose.
> 
> Many Japanese journalists have come to Madrid to report on the visit. No Spanish journalist went to Tokyo. We don't know what they will do in Tokyo and Istanbul but we know the menu at the official dinner. We are the best and nothing more. No analysis. Nothing. Only say "we are the best", spanish media are chauvinist.
> 
> Ok, let's see what happens in September.



Are you sure about this? because i hear "bad news" about Madrid 2020 in spanish media.......


----------



## Turkiiish

ISTANBUL 2020 - ATATÜRK OLYMPIC STADIUM


----------



## The London BestShard

This is how I look at the 3 Candidate Cities:

Istanbul: Positives: Already have some Venues Built. Also, great Tourism.
Istanbul: Negatives: High Crime Rates.

Tokyo: Positives: Already have some Venues Built. Advanced Technology. Also, great Tourism.
Tokyo: Negatives: Over Populated.

Madrid: Positives: Already have some Venues Built. Sport Fanatics. Also, Great Tourism.
Madrid: Negatives: Financial Crisis.

Overall, I analyze this information and I still stand by my choice and I would like to see Tokyo get the hosting rights for the 2020 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games. IMO.


----------



## Turkiiish




----------



## www.sercan.de

The London BestShard said:


> Istanbul: Negatives: High Crime Rates.


Where did you get hat?

According to the European Crime and Safety Survey 2005 report it is one of the safest major cities in the world.

_ The EU Crime and Safety survey for 2006 showed that the crime rate in Istanbul was just 18 percent last year. This compared with 32 percent in London, 27 percent in Amsterdam, 26 percent in Belfast and Dublin, 24 percent in Copenhagen, 23 percent in New York and Stockholm, 20 percent in Brussels, and 19 percent in Rome.
_
http://www.vldb2012.org/travel-information/useful-information/

_The research conducted by the EU Crime and Security Consortium, exposes however that 18% of people in Istanbul become victoms of a crime as compared to 32% in London, 27% in Amsterdam, 26% in Belfast and Dublin, 24% in Copenhagen, 23% in New York and Stockholm, 20% in Brussels, 19% in Rome. While total public crimes were recored as 148,165 in 2005 in Istanbul, there were 262,176 in Berlin, 1,015,121 in London, and 200,177 in Paris.
Crime rates in Istanbul, however, have been considerably lowered during the past three years as the result of successful operations by law enforcement units and by the use of MOBESE (acronym for Integrated Mobile Electronic System of CCTV). When compared with the first four months of 2007-2008, there has been a decline of 21% in general crimes, 38% in homicide, swindling, and 59% in pick-pocketing.
_
http://www.ibb.gov.tr/sites/ks/en-US/0-Exploring-The-City/IstanbulSafeCity/Pages/Draft.aspx


----------



## The London BestShard

www.sercan.de said:


> Where did you get hat?
> 
> According to the European Crime and Safety Survey 2005 report it is one of the safest major cities in the world.
> 
> _ The EU Crime and Safety survey for 2006 showed that the crime rate in Istanbul was just 18 percent last year. This compared with 32 percent in London, 27 percent in Amsterdam, 26 percent in Belfast and Dublin, 24 percent in Copenhagen, 23 percent in New York and Stockholm, 20 percent in Brussels, and 19 percent in Rome.
> _
> http://www.vldb2012.org/travel-information/useful-information/
> 
> _The research conducted by the EU Crime and Security Consortium, exposes however that 18% of people in Istanbul become victoms of a crime as compared to 32% in London, 27% in Amsterdam, 26% in Belfast and Dublin, 24% in Copenhagen, 23% in New York and Stockholm, 20% in Brussels, 19% in Rome. While total public crimes were recored as 148,165 in 2005 in Istanbul, there were 262,176 in Berlin, 1,015,121 in London, and 200,177 in Paris.
> Crime rates in Istanbul, however, have been considerably lowered during the past three years as the result of successful operations by law enforcement units and by the use of MOBESE (acronym for Integrated Mobile Electronic System of CCTV). When compared with the first four months of 2007-2008, there has been a decline of 21% in general crimes, 38% in homicide, swindling, and 59% in pick-pocketing.
> _
> http://www.ibb.gov.tr/sites/ks/en-US/0-Exploring-The-City/IstanbulSafeCity/Pages/Draft.aspx


I am not getting into another argument. You will obviously be bias and I understand why but I watched a documentary about high crime in Istanbul.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Nobody said that there is no crime in Istanbul 
Its just about the rate and if you compare it to other major cities it is pretty low.


----------



## Lord David

My biggest negative about the Istanbul bid is how sloppy they've (the bid team) has been.

The proposal of ceremonies at a symbolic place yes (where the continents meet), but at a place kilometers away from the Olympic Park and village is just a logistical nightmare in the making.

Also the them unveiling their bid logo just mere days before the Candidates were to be announced, also shows they're lagging behind. What if there were more bidders, of very high quality? It could easily have been conceivable that Istanbul would not have become a Candidate. So what's the point of releasing a bid logo, only to be eliminated?


----------



## The London BestShard

Lord David said:


> My biggest negative about the Istanbul bid is how sloppy they've (the bid team) has been.
> 
> The proposal of ceremonies at a symbolic place yes (where the continents meet), but at a place kilometers away from the Olympic Park and village is just a logistical nightmare in the making.
> 
> Also the them unveiling their bid logo just mere days before the Candidates were to be announced, also shows they're lagging behind. What if there were more bidders, of very high quality? It could easily have been conceivable that Istanbul would not have become a Candidate. So what's the point of releasing a bid logo, only to be eliminated?


And also no renders!


----------



## Turkiiish

*FANS PAGE / SUPPORT ISTANBUL 2020 :* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411?fref=ts

*ISTANBUL 2020 :* https://www.facebook.com/Istanbul2020


----------



## -Corey-

The London BestShard said:


> And also no renders!


exactly!! that shows how unprofessional they are.. It's like going for an interview with no resume..


----------



## vitaming

> BTW the slogan for istanbul
> Bridge together


Hmm. That's not really a standard English expression. Bridging Together or even Building Bridges makes more sense.


----------



## eagle in sky

İSTANBUL 2020 / IOC at İnönü Stadium




























and more : https://www.bjk.com.tr/mediagallery/listmediabysetid?lang=en&setid=1349


----------



## PommesBude

Istanbul will win :banana:


----------



## Lord David

They better not!


----------



## ervin1703

@ Lord David: Why not?


----------



## Turkiiish




----------



## Atomicus

ervin1703 said:


> @ Lord David: Why not?


Not talking on behalf of anybody else but, you guys need to understand there may be people rooting or supporting the other cities.


----------



## sursena

www.sercan.de said:


> Maybe in 2024 or later.
> 
> Looks like it will be Spain or Japan again.
> If Madrid wins it, than 2024 won't be in Europe.
> 2028 Asia
> 2032 America
> 2036 Africa
> 2040...Istanbul


But Istambul is like Asia. The turks are muslims and so the asian culture now is the prevalent one. I dont think it will be a problem to Istambul to host after Spain. 
But I really think Istanbul will host the Games in 2020 (I would choose it). It is a part of the West soul and everyone in the West would like to see the Greek-culture there again, even just for 15 days.


----------



## ervin1703

@ Atomicus, I understand that other people might want either Madrid or Tokyo to win the right to host the 2020 Olympic games and I truly respect that, it is only natural. I personally want Istanbul to win however I sense a sort of bias against Istanbul from Lord David and London BestShard and I just wanted to find out the reasons for this. I have never been to Madrid and Tokyo and I am sure that they are fantastic cities and I am equally sure that they would be perfect hosts for the 2020 Olympics but so would Istanbul, it is an amazing city it has problems and shortcoming especially in terms of transportation however these problems can be sorted out in 6 and a half years.


----------



## Lord David

ervin1703 said:


> @ Lord David: Why not?


I would have supported them if they produced a professional bid, but they haven't.

Also my biggest irk is the location for ceremonies, in a symbolic yes, but unnecessary location. Originally 70,000 (less than the Olympic Stadium) beefed up to 100,000. A logistical nightmare in the making.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Capacity will be 70,000.
100,000 is just a estimated capacity of some media people 

Unlike London, paris or LA i don't think that Istanbul or Turkey will host 2 or more Olympics within 200 years.
Therefore i prefer a "perfect" Olympic for Istanbul.
So an Olympic park inside the city would have been better.

Current project is just a minimum to bid.


----------



## sergioib

www.sercan.de said:


> Capacity will be 70,000.
> 100,000 is just a estimated capacity of some media people
> 
> Unlike London, paris or LA i don't think that Istanbul or Turkey will host 2 or more Olympics within 200 years.
> Therefore i prefer a "perfect" Olympic for Istanbul.
> So an Olympic park inside the city would have been better.
> 
> Current project is just a minimum to bid.


What makes you think that Istanbul's Olympic project is "a minimum to bid"? Have they not put a lot of effort into it?

I reviewed their report and saw that most venues are very far from each other, unlike Madrid, which offers a very compact project, together with its excellent transport system, that allows all venues to be no longer than 15 minutes away from each other.

And also, what's up with Istanbul's stadium?


----------



## www.sercan.de

As you said, they prefer the cheaper version.
Which means they prefer to use the existing Olympic park and stadium.

A new park inside the city is of course much more expensive. But IMO would be perfect  or lets say a dream

Which stadium do you mean? 

Again Bosphorus stadium


----------



## sergioib

The stadium looks quite good, a lot better than the London one (I was living in front of it during the Olympics). Yes, Bosphorus stadium, there seems to be a bit of controversy about it, not sure why.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Ataköy cluster
5,000









Belgrad Forest Cluster









Beach Voleyball next to the Bosphorus stadium









Archery, Again at the Bosphorus.
At the background the skyline of the old city (Blue mosque and Hagia Sophia)


----------



## www.sercan.de

sergioib said:


> The stadium looks quite good, a lot better than the London one (I was living in front of it during the Olympics). Yes, Bosphorus stadium, there seems to be a bit of controversy about it, not sure why.


Its temporary.
It will be reduced to 20,000 and the upper bigger tier will be used for stands throughout the country.

The city needs a "big" open air stadium for concerts etc.
So it will be something like the Hollywood bowl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_Bowl


----------



## Istanbullu

I'm almost certain that we will win 2020 but one side of me doesn't want that to happen as I see this Olympics thing as a huge unnecessary financial burden...


----------



## Lord David

sergioib said:


> The stadium looks quite good, a lot better than the London one (I was living in front of it during the Olympics). Yes, Bosphorus stadium, there seems to be a bit of controversy about it, not sure why.


-The unideal location
- Another non traditional ceremony venue, twice in a row
- The fact that at base capacity of 70,000, the Olympic Stadium is much larger, and has a comparable field surface
- The fact that you have a 76,000 Olympic Stadium that was even proposed to be expanded up to 90,000 in previous bids for both athletics and ceremonies
- The fact that athletes will need to be shuttled to the ceremonies site, from the village, whereas the Olympic Stadium would be located right near the village, walking distance
- The fact that this could very well be done late at night, even in the most ideal conditions, like any major city, there will be considerable traffic
- Which is especially the case if your trying to get 100,000 people in one location from all over Istanbul, even across the Bosphorus

That's more than enough reason there.

I get the symbolism of the location, but many bidding cities have symbolic locations they'd like to host ceremonies. Doesn't mean they propose needless ceremony sites when they have comparable venues already built or are part of their bid, especially if it could mean logistical nightmares.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Inönü stadiium (Rugby) and Harbiye (weightlifting)


----------



## Cauê

Istanbul is amazing...


----------



## Galandar

Amazing renderings. Thanks www.sercan.de and PommesBude! :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Lol Look at Frankie Fredericks 
http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/486196_516571455051804_1661202050_n.jpg


----------



## -Corey-

Amazing. I'd love to see the Games in Istanbul.


----------



## Turkiiish

ISTANBUL 2020 

NEW PHOTOS / PROJECT : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411


----------



## Messi

deleted


----------



## Dmerdude

Galandar said:


> Amazing renderings. Thanks www.sercan.de and PommesBude!


+1. Finally, we have renders for Istanbul! :banana:


----------



## Dmerdude

Istanbullu said:


> I'm almost certain that we will win 2020 but one side of me doesn't want that to happen as I see this Olympics thing as a huge unnecessary financial burden...


It can offer a net financial benefit when you factor in everything.

My only concern is the authorities rushing infrastructure projects like subways, when they should be carefully planned and constructed to be Earthquake resistant.


----------



## Turkiiish

ISTANBUL OLIMPIYAT PARKI 2020


----------



## robhood

tokyo 2020



> Tokyo is a city that simply works, with decades of experience in hosting major international events. In 2020, it will provide Games clients with unprecedented levels of service. Technical excellence in every aspect of delivery will be fundamental to achieving the bid vision, providing the necessary capacity and time needed to focus on meaningful innovation and the details that will set Tokyo’s celebration apart.




















http://tokyo2020.jp/en/vision/


----------



## evannder

Amazing Istanbul! Congratulations friends of Turkey!!


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## guy4versa

tokyo olympic stadium is soo impressive!!!


----------



## PommesBude

IOC Comitee does not make Design Awards :lol:


----------



## eagle in sky

Current odds ratios

Tokyo: 1.60
İstanbul: 3.00
Madrid: 6.50

https://sports.bwin.com/en/sports/26/24438/betting/olympics-2020#leagueIds=24438&sportId=26


----------



## hugodiekonig

How about renders/photos of the proposed Le Park du Olympique/Olympic Park in Madrid?


----------



## Atomicus

eagle in sky said:


> Current odds ratios
> 
> Tokyo: 1.60
> İstanbul: 3.00
> Madrid: 6.50
> 
> https://sports.bwin.com/en/sports/26/24438/betting/olympics-2020#leagueIds=24438&sportId=26


I do wonder if Madrid wins if people will start some kind of lobby against the city for this. :troll:


----------



## vitaming

Was looking at historical odds for 2016 host, found these from September 2009:



> Chicago: 1.73
> 
> Rio: 2.75
> 
> Madrid: 13.00
> 
> Tokyo: 13.00


And again, this was despite GamesBids Index ranking Rio marginally ahead, as they do Istanbul now. Also note Rio's 61.42 score was lower than Istanbul's current 61.78, and Istanbul's margin ahead of Tokyo greater than Rio's was over betting favourite Chicago.


----------



## TheHafiz1988

*amazing Istanbul *


----------



## robhood

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/app/poll


2020 Olympic Bid
What city do you support to win the 2020 Olympic bid?

Istanbul (46.49%)

Tokyo (35.16%)

Madrid (18.35%)


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Skyscrapercity:*
Madrid 20.24%
Istanbul 48.29%
Tokyo 31.46%


----------



## blackroseimmortal

To be honest Tokyo is just boring to me, i dont understand why, actually i like the japanese people and culture very much but İstanbul deserves the games... The Bosphorus Stadium is the only one that has the best view in the world... Amazing... 

When we analyze the 3 candidates, Turkish side seems the most growing one such as its infrastructure, economics, buildings etc... I can t imagine how big Istanbul becomes when the biggest airport of the world and 3rd Bosphorus Bridge is constructed...


----------



## Kutsuit

I hope it goes to Istanbul.

Baku 2015 will be a nice prelude to Istanbul 2020.


----------



## RobH

What do the people of Istanbul make of this superfluous stadium plan? Is it generally welcomed, because it seems with the Ataturk not often used, this will be another stadium the city will need to find a use for after the Games. So, what's the general feeling in Istanbul and Turkey re: the Bosphorus Stadium?


----------



## Lord David

blackroseimmortal said:


> To be honest Tokyo is just boring to me, i dont understand why, actually i like the japanese people and culture very much but İstanbul deserves the games... The Bosphorus Stadium is the only one that has the best view in the world... Amazing...
> 
> When we analyze the 3 candidates, Turkish side seems the most growing one such as its infrastructure, economics, buildings etc... I can t imagine how big Istanbul becomes when the biggest airport of the world and 3rd Bosphorus Bridge is constructed...


What's with all the fuss about the Bosphorus stadium? What with "amazing" views and so forth...

So what? Most of the action is on the field anyways and ceremonies will mostly focus on what's happening inside the stadium.

Then we go to the obvious negatives that mostly everyone here can easily point out, like logistics and so forth.

Oh and what about hospitality? There seems to be no hospitality suites in this "stadium", a big negative when there are people out there willing to pay 100's of US dollars, even 1000's for a private suite, fully enclosed from the elements, with private video screen etc and possible catering and so forth.


----------



## vitaming

> Oh and what about hospitality? There seems to be no hospitality suites in this "stadium"


Did you consider they're very likely facing the view? And so forth...


----------



## RobH

Good point David, i can't see any either and it doesn't look like there's room for much under the stadium's skin.

The Olympic Park to me looks very cramped also with hardly any space between venues. I can't imagine how it'd there be if a few venues emptied out at the same time.

I think it's clear we need to take these pictures as illustrative. They're to give a taste of the venues and the location, and the bid as a whole, and are by no means final designs. That's fine and I think the IOC will understand that at this stage. It's perhaps a little early to be too picky about these things.

Istanbul needs to convince the IOC their two stadium plan is workable first of all from the point of view of general logistics (getting 10s of thousands of people across the city and back again). Smaller details can come afterwards, if they're chosen in September.


----------



## www.sercan.de

RobH said:


> What do the people of Istanbul make of this superfluous stadium plan? Is it generally welcomed, because it seems with the Ataturk not often used, this will be another stadium the city will need to find a use for after the Games. So, what's the general feeling in Istanbul and Turkey re: the Bosphorus Stadium?


It will be used as a concert etc venue. The city especially the asian part needs such a venue.

All in all its more like:
-some say "wow, great location. Could be great for the games. Nobody will forget it" 
-other say "do we need this stadium. Is it realistic. Can they built it there?


----------



## potiz81

Does Istanbul really needs a stadium just for the ceremonies? Ataturk stadium is a great one. I have been there before some years. Of course it hasn't the elegance of Athens OAKA nor the wow factor of the Birds' nest, but it is a really good stadium, one of the best I have ever been in Europe.


----------



## blackroseimmortal

potiz81 said:


> Does Istanbul really needs a stadium just for the ceremonies? Ataturk stadium is a great one. I have been there before some years. Of course it hasn't the elegance of Athens OAKA nor the wow factor of the Birds' nest, but it is a really good stadium, one of the best I have ever been in Europe.


You are right, İstanbul has really big and modern stadiums such as Atatürk, Şükrü Saracoğlu (Fenerbahçe), TT Arena (Galatasaray), İnönü (Beşiktaş)... Maybe there is no other city like this in the world, now Bosphorus will be added and yes, it is necessary... It will be great symbol of city, when you see it (i hope), you will agree as well... The stadium will remain after the olympics as a concert hall or something with some rate of seat curtailment...


----------



## www.sercan.de

The bosphorus is just a wow project to get the Olympics.


----------



## Jim856796

My ranking of the 2020 Summer Olympic Bid Cities:

1. Tokyo
2. Madrid
3. Istanbul


----------



## blackroseimmortal

My prediction

1. İstanbul
2. Tokyo
3. Madrid


----------



## Jim856796

Honestly, if Istanbul wins the bid, I hope this white elephant Bosphorus Stadium gets dropped and just put opening/closing ceremonies in the Ataturk Stadium. I don't think there's any excuse for the proposed Bosphorus Stadium. But Istanbul can't stop me from supporting Tokyo's bid and hoping Tokyo will win instead.


----------



## blackroseimmortal

Jim856796 said:


> Honestly, if Istanbul wins the bid, I hope this white elephant Bosphorus Stadium gets dropped and just put opening/closing ceremonies in the Ataturk Stadium. I don't think there's any excuse for the proposed Bosphorus Stadium. But Istanbul can't stop me from supporting Tokyo's bid and hoping Tokyo will win instead.


Why didnt you like the Bosphorus Stadium?


----------



## Messi

Why would someone mind whether the ceremonies will be in the Bosphorus stadium or in the Atatürk stadium?


----------



## GYEvanEFR

I'm not sure about Istanbul's Olympic Plan, but it somewhat looks like *Guangzhou Asian Games Final Plan*, yeah y'all know the ceremony venue didn't held in main stadium.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Lord David said:


> Track and Field is being proposed at the Olympic Stadium at the Olympic Park.
> 
> The Bosphorus Stadium is proposed for Ceremonies and the Marathon start.


so for what the oval track??? :?


----------



## Lord David

vitaming said:


> Did you consider they're very likely facing the view? And so forth...


Unless we expect those American style multi-level suites curving and facing the "view", then I don't see it.

Also, this is rather pointless unless the ceremonies will be heavily "view" focused.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Jim856796 said:


> Honestly, if Istanbul wins the bid, I hope this white elephant Bosphorus Stadium gets dropped and just put opening/closing ceremonies in the Ataturk Stadium. I don't think there's any excuse for the proposed Bosphorus Stadium. But Istanbul can't stop me from supporting Tokyo's bid and hoping Tokyo will win instead.


Actually the problem is not the Bosphorus stadium.
I am sure that the Bosphrous stadium won't be a white elephant, because the city especially the asian side needs an open air venue for concerts etc.

Atatürk Olimpiyat will stay a white elephant


Just to show that the Bopshorus stadium is not another "Olympic" stadium.
Its just an Entertainment Arena with a temporary 2nd tier (50,000) and a permanent 1st tier (20,000)


----------



## robhood

*Carl Lewis takes a trip down memory lane in Tokyo*


----------



## Kutsuit

If the Bosphorus Stadium will only have a permanent capacity of 20,000 seats, after the Olympics are over, then I imagine it could easily become the home stadium of the fourth largest sports club in Istanbul. Perhaps it can become the future home of İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi S.K.? The Ataturk Olympic Stadium is too big for IBB SK, if you think about it. It'll also be a great way for Turkey to somewhat diminish the dominance of the "big three" Istanbul-based sports clubs, by allowing a fourth club to inherit the facilities of the proposed Bosphorus Stadium.

It's a win-win situation, in my opinion. The Bosphorus Stadium will add a scenic value to the Olympic Games, and it can later be inherited by the fourth largest club in the city.

The Ataturk Olympic Stadium remains a white elephant, though. I think it's up to the Turkish football federation to make sure their national team plays in that stadium from now on, instead of playing in the Turk Telekom Arena. That way, the stadium wouldn't lose its importance. The stadium should also host some of the Olympic events, even if the Bosphorus Stadium gets most of the share.

With the right dedication and management, Turkey should be able to pull this off.


----------



## www.sercan.de

As you can see its hard to place a standard football pitch there
http://i.imgur.com/C4P2VXS.png

And as i said, the city needs another open air event arena
CEO of the KüçükÇiftlik Park concert venue
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/ekonomi/22510707.asp
"2012 we had 50 concerts. For 2013 we already have 70. Currently there can be 3 big concerts at one night, but we need more venues, becasue Rumeli hisar and ParkOrman are closed now."

Rumelihisarı (Rumelian Castle)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumelihisarı










I still prefer to demolish the Atatürk Olimpiyat, built a new Olympic park / village inside the city.
The new Olympic stadium should have a capacity of 80,000-100,000 at Olympics and after 20,000-25,000.


----------



## Kutsuit

I cant believe I didn't notice that earlier. I think I'm going blind LOL. My apologies...

An open-air Events Arena, in such a beautiful location, is a wonderful idea too. In fact, it's even better than my original idea of transforming the Bosphorus Stadium into a football ground for another Istanbul-based sports club. Many concerts, performances and shows can be held there, after the Olympics are over. Not a bad idea at all, in my opinion.

I still hope the Ataturk Olympic Stadium shares some of the sporting events, though. It'll be awkward if it doesn't. But I really, really love the idea of the Bosphorus Stadium and what it will be used for, when the Olympics are over, so I hope it gets built.


----------



## www.sercan.de

From the bid book:


> Atatürk Olympic Stadium:
> - Athletics(Track and Field)
> - Modern Pentathlon
> 
> 
> Bosphorus Stadium:
> -Ceremonies
> -Athletics (Marathon)


----------



## PowerRangers

Istanbul is an international flight hub. 

The biggest airport of the world with a capacity of 150 million passengers will be ready till 2020


----------



## Messi

^^ So typical of Tekken


----------



## PowerRangers

Oh Messi is responding :lol:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Messi said:


> ^^ So typical of Tekken


He will soon posts pictures of "his energy company" and its copy paste logo he took from Community Energy :lol:


----------



## Messi

First he'll put pictures of his father's Opel here. Then the "company" logo.


That describes my feelings pretty well when I think of Tekken.



> *vicarious embarrassment: *
> 
> The very uncomfortable sympathetic feeling experienced while you watch someone else embarrassing themselves. This feeling is often intensified when the person embarrassing themself is not aware of how embarrassing their behavior is. In this case it is more like you are feeling the embarrassment on their behalf.


----------



## Kutsuit

www.sercan.de said:


> From the bid book:


Thanks for the info. I'm glad that the activities are going to be distributed between the two stadiums. 



Messi said:


> First he'll put pictures of his father's Opel here. Then the "company" logo.
> 
> 
> That describes my feelings pretty well when I think of Tekken.


Oh my God. I get that feeling all the time LOL! Never knew what it was specifically called. Thanks for the info, Mr. Thinner-addicted Youth. :tongue2:

To be fair on Tekken, he does inform us about new things once in a while. For instance, I never knew Istanbul were planning to build the World's largest airport until now.


----------



## Turkiiish

İstanbul elected first as a Best European Destination 2013. İstanbul is one and only city which sets on two continents... Bridge Together...


----------



## robhood

> Tokyo once the best cities for food and restaurants in the world
> Tokyo is a low crime city
> Tokyo world's cleanest, safest and friendliest cities.
> Tokyo is a great place to find a good meal. The total number of restaurants in Tokyo isn't known — it's certainly more than 100,000 (greater Tokyo) probably closer to 200,000.
> Tokyo is the best city in the world for fine cuisine — it has more 3-star, 2-star and 1-star Michelin Guide restaurants than any other city in the world.
> Tokyo attracts a great number of cultural and industry events.
> Industry events such as the Tokyo Motor Show, Tokyo Game Show, and Tokyo International Anime Fair are amongst the world's biggest trade shows.
> Tokyo also attracts a great number musicians, performance artists and visual artists. There's always something happening.
> Tokyo has hundreds of large departments stores and thousands of smaller shops. From the posh flagship stores of Ginza to the secondhand clothing shops of Shimokitazawa — it's a great place for shopping.
> In Tokyo, you could visit a different attraction every weekend for 10 years — you would never run out of new things to do.


----------



## RobH

This is a little surprising....



> *Tokyo 2020 Olympic bid committee failing to meet private funding goals*
> KYODO
> MAR 30, 2013
> 
> The managing director for Tokyo’s bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics said earlier this week that private funding for the bid effort was falling far short of its target.
> 
> Bidding for the Games was expected to cost ¥7.5 billion, and it was anticipated that ¥3.8 billion of that be raised through private donations. Masato Mizuno, the managing director of the bid committee, however, indicated that less than half of that amount had been raised so far.
> 
> Tokyo is competing with Madrid and Istanbul to host the 2020 Games with the winning bid to be decided by the International Olympic Committee in September.
> 
> “By September, we want to raise ¥3.8 billion,” one of bid committee members said.
> 
> The committee is looking at other ways of raising money, including increasing its target for sponsorship contracts.
> 
> Tokyo spent ¥15 billion on its failed bid to host the 2016 Games and ended in the red worth ¥690 million.
> 
> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/sports/2013/03/30/more-sports/tokyo-2020-olympic-bid-committee-failing-to-meet-private-funding-goals/#.UVYepBzfDtk


----------



## Citizen

Whatever it's being said here, the major point of Madrid it's its great popular support and the fact that 90% of the installations are already build and under full usage. Moreover, it is the only big European capital which has never held the summer Olympics. I really hope Madrid gets it, it's a matter of historical fairness.

Now, whoever can criticize, I don't really care...


----------



## RobH

Madrid is the one bid who will not and should not bring up notions of "historical fairness". They're against a bid from Istanbul, a huge city of 13 million people in a country that's not hosted. Spain itself has hosted a SOG more recently than France, Germany, Italy etc. And it's also hosted more recently than Japan. It's just as easy to argue it'd be historically unfair to award Spain a Summer Olympics again so soon.

Anyway, the whole idea of "historical fairness" is a bit of a non-argument. It's not like the IOC is running a soup kitchen for the homeless. They have to choose hosts on their merits, not on who comes to them with the biggest begging bowl and biggest puppy-dog eyes. It may be that geography is a merit (as it was for Rio), but in Madrid's case I just can't see that argument going down well given the relatively recent Barclona Games.


----------



## muratemir

I think Bosphrous stadium is very nice and special project. And also it is little bit far but if they can arrange the angle of the stadium; maybe *Maiden's Tower *will be *"olympic torch"* of 2020 olympiads


----------



## Jim856796

blackroseimmortal said:


> Why didnt you like the Bosphorus Stadium?


I don't mean to offend anybody here, but I think this stadium is just needless bulls#!t. hno: I would like a full explanation for this Bosphorus "Stadium" and why it was even proposed in the first place.


----------



## .Milan Olympic City

Jim856796 said:


> I don't mean to offend anybody here, but I think this stadium is just needless bulls#!t. hno: I would like a full explanation for this Bosphorus "Stadium" and why it was even proposed in the first place.


Interesting point but on yuour signature you write that support the good projects. So, reading your comment, you should to change your signature.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Jim856796 said:


> I don't mean to offend anybody here, but I think this stadium is just needless bulls#!t. hno: I would like a full explanation for this Bosphorus "Stadium" and why it was even proposed in the first place.


- Atatürk Olimpiyat stadium is too far away from the city center
- Bosphorus stadium could be a wow factor to get the Olympics
- Instead of building an amazing Olympic stadium (for example Beijing) they prefer to have an amazing location and view
- The asian side needs an open air venue for concerts etc


Of course its just a proposal. Maybe it will be canceled. Maybe it will be the main reason why the IOC won't choose Istanbul


----------



## artser

RobH said:


> Madrid is the one bid who will not and should not bring up notions of "historical fairness". They're against a bid from Istanbul, a huge city of 13 million people in a country that's not hosted. Spain itself has hosted a SOG more recently than France, Germany, Italy etc. And it's also hosted more recently than Japan. It's just as easy to argue it'd be historically unfair to award Spain a Summer Olympics again so soon.
> 
> Anyway, the whole idea of "historical fairness" is a bit of a non-argument. It's not like the IOC is running a soup kitchen for the homeless. They have to choose hosts on their merits, not on who comes to them with the biggest begging bowl and biggest puppy-dog eyes. It may be that geography is a merit (as it was for Rio), but in Madrid's case I just can't see that argument going down well given the relatively recent Barclona Games.


First of all, Japan hosted last in 1998 (Nagano) and Tokyo hosted the games in 1964.

Second, many people here says that Istanbul will win only because two continents, bridge together, bla bla bla, but who about infrastructure?, sport venues? is a chaotic city and the only argument is the beautiful Bosphorus stadium...


----------



## www.sercan.de

I think meant the current situation. So completed ones and not proposed projects


----------



## sergioib

Madrid has its own merits and that is why it deserves to win. Unlike Tokyo or Istanbul, Madrid has 80% of its infrastructure ready for the Games, so there are no fears of financing problems as it is the safest of the three bids. Madrid also has an excellent transport network that Istanbul can only dream of. Public support is very high too and the bid has only improved every new bid out of the last three (2012, 2016 and 2020). Spain being the second most visited country in the world, Madrid can be an excellent host. We all know Madrid's bid has been rated with the highest technical mark on each of the bids, so for me, THOSE are the merits and that is why Madrid deserves the Games.


----------



## www.sercan.de

I think all 3 cities deserve to host it.


----------



## RobH

From Gamesbids.com



> IOC Scheduling Second Visit to 2020 Bid Cities
> 
> A source close to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) has said that the 2020 Olympic bid Evaluation Commission (EC) may return to the bid cities later this month or in May. The 14-member team led by Sir Craig Reedie from Britain just completed consecutive four-day site visits to Tokyo, Madrid and Istanbul - the three cities vying to host the 2020 Olympics.
> 
> The EC returned to Lausanne from Istanbul Thursday.
> 
> "[The team] is working on the evaluation report and they have one or two more questions they'd like to ask," an unofficial spokesperson said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> The evaluation report is a key document to be used by the IOC members when they decide which city to elect in September at the organization's session in Buenos Aires. IOC members not on the EC are forbidden from visiting the cities in person for fact-finding purposes.
> 
> "[IOC Executive Director Gilbert] Felli thinks he forgot to say goodbye to Tokyo's Governor [Naoke Inose], so naturally he'll want to correct that too," the source said.
> 
> Flights are now being coordinated hoping that the return visits will happen within a month.
> 
> “Claudia wants to return to Atakoy Dome in Istanbul, she thinks she can improve her free-throw average after she was less-than-impressive at an impromptu practice with Turkey’s Paralympic basketball team last week,” he said of IOC member Claudia Bokel.
> 
> “And Sir Craig accidently left his honorary Real Madrid team Jersey at the Eurostars Madrid hotel. The hotel staff can’t find it but he thinks he knows where it is.”
> 
> The initial trips included meetings and presentations to cover the 14 themes of the bid books, and physical site inspections of the various proposed venues. The team was also entertained and received at galas from national leaders. The three trips culminated with fireworks on the last evening in Istanbul.
> 
> Tokyo reportedly spent $6.4 million to host the IOC’s business trip. It must be noted, however, that according to the IOC rules, the commission must cover its own expenses.
> 
> “They don’t mean to impose,” the IOC source said, “but they really want to get this thing right.”
> 
> “[Head of bid city relations] Jacqueline Barrett wrote ‘basketball’ in the Las Ventas Bullring column in her notes and she’s thinking ‘that can’t be right’.
> 
> “And they all want to go back to a great little sushi place they found in Tokyo.”
> 
> Typically, the team makes only one visit during the campaign, but this time the race is very close and they believe that they need to be extra diligent.
> 
> “[The evaluation team] said that the bids don’t need to go out of their way this time; they don’t need the kids welcoming them at the airport and it’s okay if the banners along the streets, highways and at the airports are already down.
> 
> “If necessary, they can just stay at the Marriot.”
> 
> The evaluation report needs to be completed before a meeting of IOC members scheduled in Lausanne at the beginning of July, so there is much time to waste.
> 
> “This time, they’ll only stay two days tops, so it shouldn’t cause much of a problem.”
> 
> A complete visit schedule is due to be released next week.


----------



## sergioib

That is really good news, in my opinion. It means all three cities are great candidates!


----------



## RobH

And if it wasn't true what would that mean?


----------



## Messi

artser said:


> First of all, Japan hosted last in 1998 (Nagano) and Tokyo hosted the games in 1964.
> 
> Second, many people here says that Istanbul will win only because two continents, bridge together, bla bla bla, but *who about infrastructure?, sport venues?* is a chaotic city and the only argument is the beautiful Bosphorus stadium...


What kind of argument is that? Do you think that Istanbul proposed to host the games without building the necessary venues?


----------



## blackroseimmortal

artser said:


> First of all, Japan hosted last in 1998 (Nagano) and Tokyo hosted the games in 1964.
> 
> Second, many people here says that Istanbul will win only because two continents, bridge together, bla bla bla, but who about infrastructure?, sport venues? is a chaotic city and the only argument is the beautiful Bosphorus stadium...


Who says Istanbul is a chaotic city? What do you mean? It is the most developing city of the 3 candidates, i think you should spend your time on turkish threads examining the developing infrastructure of the city, you ll really like it...
And Bosphorus Stadium is not the only argument, so many people talked about it thats why we are talking about it as well... 

And I strongly agree Messi, you mean Istanbul will host the games without sporting venues?  
We have some venues constructed as well, like Fenerbahce Stadium, TT Arena, Atatürk Olympics Stadium, Fenerbahce Ulker Arena, Sinan Erdem Dome...


----------



## potiz81

www.sercan.de said:


> I think all 3 cities deserve to host it.


In terms of infrastructure and technical bid, yes, all 3 deserve it. But I think Istanbul and Tokyo have the right more than Madrid. Spanish people of our generation enjoyed just in 1992 an Olympiad in their country. Turks and Japanese, no, so I think that they deserve it more.


----------



## zazo1

potiz81 said:


> In terms of infrastructure and technical bid, yes, all 3 deserve it. But I think Istanbul and Tokyo have the right more than Madrid. Spanish people of our generation enjoyed just in 1992 an Olympiad in their country. Turks and Japanese, no, so I think that they deserve it more.


Tokyo (1964) don't deserve it at all, sure not! a city may not host the contemporary games again, even in the same venues... come on...
The countries where the sport is one of the most important parts of their life, of the goverment and even of the technology improvement deserve it, where the human treatment is a must above all and the nature protection is a must in every corner of their lands deserve it. You can be one of these countries or just China or USA. (No hope for the rest )


----------



## robhood

blackroseimmortal said:


> It is the most developing city of the 3 candidates,


Istanbul more developing than Tokyo?
lol:nuts: Come in Japan Forum 日本フォーラム Projects & Construction / プロジェクトと工事


----------



## blackroseimmortal

robhood said:


> Istambul more developing than Tokyo


Yes you are right, Ista*N*bul is developing more than Tokyo


----------



## artser

blackroseimmortal said:


> i think you should spend your time on turkish threads examining the developing infrastructure of the city, you ll really like it...


No thanks, I don't have time


----------



## robhood

Tokyo 2020, The best place for the Olimpic Games


----------



## Lord David

artser said:


> First of all, Japan hosted last in 1998 (Nagano) and Tokyo hosted the games in 1964.
> 
> Second, many people here says that Istanbul will win only because two continents, bridge together, bla bla bla, but who about infrastructure?, sport venues? is a chaotic city and the only argument is the beautiful Bosphorus stadium...


Istanbul has been trying for 4 times already.

IMO The Bosphorus Stadium looks hideous, such a small view (in which most of the "action" in ceremonies should be based on field anyways, lack of visible press suites/skyboxes whatever you want to call it and a needless circle "track")

They got some venues and are more than willing to build more, even bids from well developed countries are bound to have a lot of construction in regards to actual competition venues, look at Paris 2012, who was willing to build 12 temporary venues (some of which were arenas) for it's bid.

Perhaps having a break for 2016 wasn't such a good idea. They could have offered more than 2012, perhaps even made the shortlist and produced a stunning candidate book then lost in the voting round. Therefore this 2020 bid could learn from this, much like Tokyo and Madrid are doing.


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

blackroseimmortal said:


> Yes you are right, Ista*N*bul is developing more than Tokyo


Ok, yes Istanbul or "Istambul" is developing more than Tokyo at present, but nobody here would seriously contend that it is a more developed city than Tokyo.


----------



## Istanbullu

sergioib said:


> Madrid has its own merits and that is why it deserves to win. Unlike Tokyo or Istanbul, Madrid has 80% of its infrastructure ready for the Games, so there are no fears of financing problems as it is the safest of the three bids. Madrid also has an excellent transport network that Istanbul *can only dream of*. Public support is very high too and the bid has only improved every new bid out of the last three (2012, 2016 and 2020). Spain being the second most visited country in the world, Madrid can be an excellent host. We all know Madrid's bid has been rated with the highest technical mark on each of the bids, so for me, THOSE are the merits and that is why Madrid deserves the Games.


LOL.. Do you have any idea on the magnitude of projects going on in Istanbul? It's not like Spaniards are aliens and a similar(if not better) transport network to theirs can not be realized here till 2020...


----------



## Alluxi

well, I believe you guys, Istanbul is developing very much now-a-days, but also Tokyo never stops to emprove itself. Just take a look on google earth: you can see a lot of constuction sites one next the other, and the most amazing thing is not the amount of projects they're going there, but the fact that japanese economy is recession since the '90s
and despite all Tokyo has approved and it's realizing a decade project to emprove infrastructures and greenery 
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/ENGLISH/PLAN/index.htm

so, please, don't say that Tokyo is developing less than Istanbul 

IMHO, both Tokyo and Istanbul deserve to host the 2020 Olympics, but I'd like Tokyo for sentimentals reasons. It could be a way to show the world that Japan has recovered from 2011 earthquake and tsunami, and that japanese economy is recovering as well.
anyway, I will also enjoy Istanbul 2020, that is a stunning city (and I really like the scenic stadium) 
I hope Madrid will not gain this Olympics, but don't get me wrong, I love Madrid and Spain, but in my opinion is better wait some years more to bring Olympics games in a country with economic problems such Spain or Italy


----------



## luanvitorcosta

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO the "view" stand at the Bosphorus stadium is too small.


After Rio 2016, the Olympic Games deserves continue the magic and be hosted in a beatiful city as Istanbul.

I really think that Brazil supports Turkye, bc both never had hosted the Games before. Tokyo can do this perfectly, but now, it's time to keep trying something new 
And I really want to see Madrid losing (again)


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Tokyo has the buildings and infranstructure of Madrid and Istanbul combined.. and even more than that. And it's developing like crazy...just been there few weeks ago and saw loads of construction sites everywhere. You can't f**k with World's N1, never.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Tokyo's advantage is also that many europens cities plan to bid for 2024.

So the french, italian and german (+x) won't vote for Madrid or Istanbul.

IMO the arab countries will not vote also for Istanbul. Doho, Dubai or anaother arab city could bid for 2024.


----------



## OriK

Alluxi said:


> I hope Madrid will not gain this Olympics, but don't get me wrong, I love Madrid and Spain, but in my opinion is better wait some years more to bring Olympics games in a country with economic problems such Spain or Italy


I don't get you wrong but don't you think that 7 years are enough?

When Madrid was bidding for 2012 olympics the ecconomy was outstanding... and of course it can (and probably will) happen the opposite... the ecconomy is cyclic...


----------



## hugodiekonig

www.sercan.de said:


> Tokyo's advantage is also that many europens cities plan to bid for 2024.
> 
> So the french, italian and german (+x) won't vote for Madrid or Istanbul.
> 
> IMO the arab countries will not vote also for Istanbul. Doho, Dubai or anaother arab city could bid for 2024.


crab mentality among nations?


----------



## Almeria

www.sercan.de said:


> Tokyo's advantage is also that many europens cities plan to bid for 2024.
> 
> So the french, italian and german (+x) won't vote for Madrid or Istanbul.
> 
> IMO the arab countries will not vote also for Istanbul. Doho, Dubai or anaother arab city could bid for 2024.


*This question is for sercan and turkiiis (robh..) specialists of the Fórum:*

what is your opinion which is objective, based on realistic calculations of who will win in September in Buenos Aires? 

In that argues its calculations? Thanks and greetings


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO it will be Tokyo


----------



## hugodiekonig

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO it will be Tokyo


my strong guess also. Olympics (Summer) was held/will be held on the greatest cities of the world

Beijing-London-Rio-Tokyo-Paris


----------



## Alluxi

OriK said:


> I don't get you wrong but don't you think that 7 years are enough?
> 
> When Madrid was bidding for 2012 olympics the ecconomy was outstanding... and of course it can (and probably will) happen the opposite... the ecconomy is cyclic...


yes, economy is cyclic, but we don't know how many years does the cycle can last  so it's better wait, or spain will be in troubles for a huge lapse of time (see greece)
Spanish economy is recovering, but it's not balanced and safe as it should be to host the games. One day it will be Madrid's time, but not in 2020


----------



## www.sercan.de

hugodiekonig said:


> my strong guess also. Olympics (Summer) was held/will be held on the greatest cities of the world
> 
> Beijing-London-Rio-Tokyo-Paris


So 2028 again Beijing?


Madrid and Istanbul are also great cities.
Many cities deserve to host the Olympics for the first time.

Kuala Lumpur
Durban
Cape Town
Buenos Aires
Shanghai
Jakarta
Singapore
Saint Petersburg
Madrid
Milan
Philadelphia
NYC
San Francisco
Miami
Toronto
etc


----------



## emrearas

Almeria said:


> *This question is for sercan and turkiiis (robh..) specialists of the Fórum:*
> 
> what is your opinion which is objective, based on realistic calculations of who will win in September in Buenos Aires?
> 
> In that argues its calculations? Thanks and greetings


depends on how many votes madrid can get
if she again gets the usual(?) around 30 votes, can kick tokyo or istanbul out of race.
if madrid and istanbul will be in the final istanbul can get it,if tokyo and madrid finallers, tokyo can get it

but if tokyo and istanbul will be the finalist the it will be a very close race like 1 or 2 votes more will name the winner which i see %55 tokyo


----------



## emrearas

hugodiekonig said:


> my strong guess also. Olympics (Summer) was held/will be held on the greatest cities of the world
> 
> Beijing-London-Rio-Tokyo-Paris


shame on you. Moscow, Istanbul Berlin Rome NYC are all great cities....

not like a 2 year old Doha they are


----------



## Almeria

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO it will be Tokyo


OK. Since that warn to Madrid from the outset that it cannot win, so save us dinners and tours-holidays of fat, old and corrupt members of the CIO.

PD: I've been following years this forum, and you (all) have done great ridiculous prediction of host (RIO, London...DOHA :lol... even dared to not give possibilities to Spain at WC 2010. So do not have any idea of what speaking.


----------



## Kutsuit

www.sercan.de said:


> Tokyo's advantage is also that many europens cities plan to bid for 2024.
> 
> So the french, italian and german (+x) won't vote for Madrid or Istanbul.
> 
> IMO the arab countries will not vote also for Istanbul. Doho, Dubai or anaother arab city could bid for 2024.


I disagree. I think most of the Arabic-speaking countries will vote for Turkey. There's no way the Summer Olympics would take place in Doha or Dubai, in the middle of August. That's just suicide. It's bad enough that Qatar got the World Cup. The last thing the World of sports needs is another catastrophic decision. I think most of the countries within Turkey's vicinity will see the benefit of an Istanbul-based Olympic Games and, therefore, vote for the Turkish bid. I also think Eastern Europe will be given more attention than it received in the past. Western Europe has already hosted a plethora of international sporting events; and that also applies to North America and Japan. Eastern Europe, on the other hand, was neglected for a very long time. Lately, however, you have events such as the 2015 European Games being awarded to Baku, Azerbaijan, which coincides with a sudden growth of interest in Eastern European states than ever before. Istanbul 2020 is an excellent bid, and it's about time Turkey hosts a major sporting event.


----------



## Kazurro

..


----------



## Kazurro

..


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kutsuit said:


> I disagree. I think most of the Arabic-speaking countries will vote for Turkey. There's no way the Summer Olympics would take place in Doha or Dubai, in the middle of August. That's just suicide. It's bad enough that Qatar got the World Cup. The last thing the World of sports needs is another catastrophic decision. I think most of the countries within Turkey's vicinity will see the benefit of an Istanbul-based Olympic Games and, therefore, vote for the Turkish bid. I also think Eastern Europe will be given more attention than it received in the past. Western Europe has already hosted a plethora of international sporting events; and that also applies to North America and Japan. Eastern Europe, on the other hand, was neglected for a very long time. Lately, however, you have events such as the 2015 European Games being awarded to Baku, Azerbaijan, which coincides with a sudden growth of interest in Eastern European states than ever before. Istanbul 2020 is an excellent bid, and it's about time Turkey hosts a major sporting event.


Is it possible to host the Summer Olympics in Doha in October or November?


Yes. Sorry eastern europe friends.
Warsaw, Prague or Kiev etc are also great cities.


----------



## Pedro EM

Kutsuit said:


> I disagree. I think most of the Arabic-speaking countries will vote for Turkey. There's no way the Summer Olympics would take place in Doha or Dubai, in the middle of August. That's just suicide. It's bad enough that Qatar got the World Cup. The last thing the World of sports needs is another catastrophic decision. I think most of the countries within Turkey's vicinity will see the benefit of an Istanbul-based Olympic Games and, therefore, vote for the Turkish bid. I also think Eastern Europe will be given more attention than it received in the past. Western Europe has already hosted a plethora of international sporting events; and that also applies to North America and Japan. Eastern Europe, on the other hand, was neglected for a very long time. Lately, however, you have events such as the 2015 European Games being awarded to Baku, Azerbaijan, which coincides with a sudden growth of interest in Eastern European states than ever before. Istanbul 2020 is an excellent bid, and it's about time Turkey hosts a major sporting event.


 
Ditto.


----------



## PaulFCB

Summer Olympics don't have to be hosted during the European Summer, Tokyo hosted in mid October in '64, don't know exactly why, but Seoul hosted in late September because it's very rainy during summer months I believe.
Melbourne hosted in November in '56, but I don't know if that's possible if Sydney chose to do it in September.


----------



## Atomicus

potiz81 said:


> In terms of infrastructure and technical bid, yes, all 3 deserve it. But I think Istanbul and Tokyo have the right more than Madrid. Spanish people of our generation enjoyed just in 1992 an Olympiad in their country. Turks and Japanese, no, so I think that they deserve it more.


Soon Barcelona won't belong to Spain as Catalonia will get the independence, so I don't think this is a valid point. :troll: Barcelona will be to Madrid what Beijin is to Tokyo. :lol:


----------



## Knitemplar

PaulFCB said:


> Summer Olympics don't have to be hosted during the European Summer, Tokyo hosted in mid October in '64, don't know exactly why, but Seoul hosted in late September because it's very rainy during summer months I believe.
> Melbourne hosted in November in '56, but I don't know if that's possible if Sydney chose to do it in September.


That was way back then. NBC and the major markets want to keep it no later than September because as it gets closer to October, it will clash with the premiers of the new TV season and the World Series. That's what they use the Summer Olympics for...as a springboard for the new Fall TV line-up. They AND the sponsors who ultimately pay for the whole party. 

So no go for later than late September.


----------



## Lord David

PaulFCB said:


> Summer Olympics don't have to be hosted during the European Summer, Tokyo hosted in mid October in '64, don't know exactly why, but Seoul hosted in late September because it's very rainy during summer months I believe.
> Melbourne hosted in November in '56, but I don't know if that's possible if Sydney chose to do it in September.


1956 and 1964 were different times, before today's built up sporting calendar.

June/July/August is the most ideal timeframe for athletes.

Sydney chose September, because it's not as rainy as August, nor cold, yet not too far away as October, which is a death date as we know from the Qatar 2016 and 2020 bids.

Melbourne 1996 for example offered mid-late September going into October, a probable decisive factor in their failed bid. Brisbane 1992 offered idealic August.


----------



## Atomicus

I don't know why you guys if anyone brings bashing you guys have to bring more bashing in retaliation. :dunno: 

I guess two wrongs make a right.

I'm personally tired of it... Again. And when I decide to come here again to this thread it'll be the same. 
Almeria with his aggressive behavior and a lot of others hating on Madrid.


----------



## OriK

^^ I'm also tired of answering the same lies again and again...

I tend to continue doing it because I feel that it's mostly due to misinformation, I know it's hard but people, avoid such kind of statements when you aren't sure about them... c'mon guys, Spain isn't The Walking Dead...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Almeria said:


> No dear....* I am of Fenerbahçe SK* since UEFA CUP `90yr and hate the Beşiktaş JK by a spanish woman named Guti...
> 
> 
> :hm:


Looks like somebody wants be be banned 


BTW will they use the new Real Madrid Arena?


----------



## Kika

emrearas said:


> yeap so numbers,
> %25 unemployment with over %50 between 18/30 age,annualy -%1,5 growing rate, warned by EU for urgent action,companies closing rate rocket high,
> 
> on the other hand worst football fans in world is UK and germany where 2012 games and 2006 world cup held.
> i love spain but REALITIES....


^^ I don't see the point between these figures and Madrid's bid, because if we start comparing numbers and facts, Spain despite his bad economical situation is still in a much healthier position than Turkey without willing to offend you or any Turkish...


----------



## Almeria

Kaetzar said:


> ^^ Almeria, there are nobody who desire more than me that Madrid hosts Olympic Games, and I have to say that you are being ridocuolous. Please, stop "supporting" Madrid at your way.


Ok, I will not talk more about it until late summer. But left to finish my three theories about 2020:

1º Tokyo is elected because CIO promised the games 2024 to Paris, and 2028 to Doha.

2º Rumors of Juan Antonio Samaranch Jr: A transition games in Europe to bring the games to *Africa in 2024.*

3º Free Cio Lobby: Madrid falls in the first round and choose the games as far as Europe and Istanbul: *Tokyo.*



See you boys!


----------



## emrearas

Kika said:


> ^^ I don't see the point between these figures and Madrid's bid, because if we start comparing numbers and facts, Spain despite his bad economical situation is still in a much healthier position than Turkey without willing to offend you or any Turkish...


it is... if someone in a debth, and loosing money and cant invest anything more its ridicolus to host a fest for hundreds.
math.s is the reality and so numbers. i love spain, its one of my favorite countries even my first choice to live after Turkey but ignoring st obvious tht whole world sees its not so logical. spanish economy is sick and needs to recover like all patients. 

for second part, healthier no, richer yes in numbers. and in near future turkey will be the 4th economy in europe after germny, france uk and italy may be 4th.
remember korea, no energy reserves and tech. they raise a asian dragon country after olympics.


----------



## RobH

If Spain is chosen the economy almost certainly won't be as big an issue as many are making out. It might not be an issue at all. I agree with Atomicus that some posts in this thread are wildly exaggerated.

BUT...

All three candidates have been given a public thumbs up from the Evaluation Commission, all are deemed capable as they're on the shortlist. But will the IOC want to go to a country offering a less ambitious project and a less obvious legacy than its rivals, and will it be aware of public perception? Because, whether you like it or not there will be many, many people across the World who would see a Spanish Games as a bad decision given their economy, regardless of the country's capability. Many would see it as a reckless decision, even if Madrid is more than capable.

This is about the IOC going to the country that it thinks will best further its image and its cause. There's no point moaning about the best technical bid being overlooked should Madrid lose, they know very, very well what they're getting themselves into having bid twice before.

Madrid is capable of hosting the Games despite its economy, I'm sure of that. I'm not sure it's capable of winning this vote, however. I think that's as fair as I can be about it.


----------



## Kika

emrearas said:


> it is... if someone in a debth, and loosing money and cant invest anything more its ridicolus to host a fest for hundreds.
> math.s is the reality and so numbers. i love spain, its one of my favorite countries even my first choice to live after Turkey but ignoring st obvious tht whole world sees its not so logical. spanish economy is sick and needs to recover like all patients.
> 
> for second part, healthier no, richer yes in numbers. and in near future turkey will be the 4th economy in europe after germny, france uk and italy may be 4th.
> remember korea, no energy reserves and tech. they raise a asian dragon country after olympics.


^^ The fact is that Madrid does not need to make any major investments anymore as the city is already prepared to host these games and has one of the most complete and best infrastructures in Europe.
The "fest" as you call it will not only benefit a few hundreds as you are saying but will certainly revitalize a whole region. Spain has already proven in numerous occasions that they are capable to organize any major event and the city of Madrid would surely deserve it knowing all the efforts done in that respect.

Despite the dramatic and (very) complex economical situation, the country is not only richer in numbers as you are saying but still when considering facts, just look at the self explicit HDI list and check the position of both countries. I know that Turkey made a great progress in many aspects in the past 2 decades but still has a long way to catch up with Europe. Turkey has naturally a potential to become one powerful economy as it has 30 million inhabitants more than Spain but the GDP per capita is still far away from most European countries. Concerning the public debt of Spain you might be surprised to know that countries like France, Belgium or Iceland are actually worse and those from the UK and Germany are very similar or worse than Spain and I am not even talking about the Japanese. The debt alone does not tell everything about this complex economical depression we are living in Europe.

Nevertheless if Istanbul wins the bid, I will be happy for you! :cheers:


----------



## AbuDhabiBoy

Istanbul the new global financial center :cheers:


----------



## AbuDhabiBoy




----------



## Turkiiish

ISTANBUL 2020 : NEW HOTEL IN SEYRANTEPE


----------



## AbuDhabiBoy

Third Istanbul Airport on the Black Sea Coast with a capacity of *150 million passengers per year ( biggest airport of world ).*











Built in 4 Stages


----------



## JorgeGt

Will the third airport be open by 2020?


----------



## www.sercan.de

1st phase:
-70,000,000 PAX
-~2018

2nd phase:
- 90,000,000 PAX
- ~ 2021

3rd phase:
- 120,000,000 PAX
- ~ 2023

4th phase:
- 150,000,000 PAX
- ~ 2025


----------



## GEwinnen

When will Turkish order the A380? Such a huge airport and no A380/B747-8I ordered by the home carrier?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Maybe when the 1st phase is going to be completed


----------



## AbuDhabiBoy

GEwinnen said:


> When will Turkish order the A380? Such a huge airport and no A380/B747-8I ordered by the home carrier?


Turkish ordered 117 Airbus and 95 Boeing in two weeks 

Triple Seven 777 and A330 are also for long hault. But i am sure A380 and B747 - 8i will come after the third airport is finished.


----------



## Kutsuit

AbuDhabiBoy said:


> economical crisis hit Spain very hard : 50 % youth unemployment and 30 % general unemployment despite German EU Money for 20 years. They kicking them out of their houses. Some making suicide.The time of Europe is over. One country after one country is going economical down. Asia is the future ( Istanbul and Tokyo ) :cheers:
> 
> In the 21th century we see an economical shift to East.


This sounds like something that only Tekken would say. I really hate to break it to you, but Istanbul -- as well as the rest of Turkey, for that matter -- is part of the Eurosphere. So if Europe sinks, then all countries in that continent will be affected, including Eastern European sovereign states, such as Turkey. So you shouldn't really look forward to this hypothetical future.

By the way, rubbing salt into the wounds of the Spanish people, by mentioning the issue of suicides, is really despicable on your part.

I suggest you endorse the Istanbul 2020 bid in a more respectable manner. That way, Turkey could attract more supporters. What you're doing is counterproductive to the image that many good Turkish nationals are trying to give to the World.


----------



## Kutsuit

Almeria said:


> Gives me same, 2020 is* a false*, Madrid has eliminated, the games goes to Tokyo, the CIO has sold *Paris 2024 and Doha 2028*, as Fifa World Cup 2018 and 2022.
> 
> atmosphere? Spain is in the universe, you will never experience what it feels like when you win this:


Well, I'm not sure about Paris 2024 but I'm very sure that Doha will *never* host an Olympic Games event. The Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) is headquartered in Kuwait City, Kuwait and is run by Sheikh Ahmed Al-Fahad -- a staunch opponent of anything that the Qataris attempt to do. Unlike FIFA, the International Olympic Committee (IOC) will not bend over for Qatari money, and have already eliminated the Doha bids two consecutive times. The IOC are also in good ties with the OCA and Sheikh Ahmed Al-Fahad, and will not ruin their relations with them for the sake of awarding Qatar an Olympic Games event.


----------



## George_D

Kutsuit said:


> Well, I'm not sure about Paris 2024 but I'm very sure that Doha will *never* host an Olympic Games event. The Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) is headquartered in Kuwait City, Kuwait and is run by Sheikh Ahmed Al-Fahad -- a staunch opponent of anything that the Qataris attempt to do. Unlike FIFA, the International Olympic Committee (IOC) will not bend over for Qatari money, and have already eliminated the Doha bids two consecutive times. The IOC are also in good ties with the OCA and Sheikh Ahmed Al-Fahad, and will not ruin their relations with them for the sake of awarding Qatar an Olympic Games event.


Suppose istanbul bids for 2024 again?


----------



## evannder

Go Istanbul!!! I want to be in this great city in 2020!! Hugs from Brazil


----------



## opusdei

Matthew Lowry said:


> I Love Brazil but I rekon that Rio got the games little bit soon becouse theirs poverty every where you go in rio theirs a slum right around a couner. rio have 15 million people and 6.1million people is living in poverty in the 2016 bid i was going for Chicago, USA
> I still stand on 2020 Tokyo, Japan and 2024 Toronto, Canada. My Beloved Brisbane wont be ready by 2028 so it will be 2028 Rome, Italy. 2032 Brisbane, Australia. 2036 New York City, Los Angeles or Houstan, USA. 2040 Bangkok, Thailand. 2044 Paris, France. 2048 Vancouver, Canada.
> South Africa and other African counties needs to be way better in the living will be 75 in 2060 when Africa get the 1st olympics in Cape Town, South Africa.


Mate, the metropolitan area of Rio de Janeiro has 12 million, and 20 % (2.4 million) living in poverty. It's a high number, but do not overdo it.


----------



## RobH

You're replying to a three year old post from a member who hasn't been active for over a year and a half. Odd.


----------



## opusdei

^^ A idiot statement has no expiration time


----------



## George Costanza

AbuDhabiBoy said:


> economical crisis hit Spain very hard : 50 % youth unemployment and 30 % general unemployment despite German EU Money for 20 years. They kicking them out of their houses. Some making suicide.The time of Europe is over. One country after one country is going economical down. Asia is the future ( Istanbul and Tokyo ) :cheers:
> 
> In the 21th century we see an economical shift to East.


Drinking to the demise of a nation a region? hno:

You should be ashamed of yourself...and your poor English, you come across as very ill educated and ill informed..


----------



## George Costanza

opusdei said:


> A idiot statement has no expiration time


Thats right


----------



## potto

AbuDhabiBoy said:


> economical crisis hit Spain very hard : 50 % youth unemployment and 30 % general unemployment despite German EU Money for 20 years. They kicking them out of their houses. Some making suicide.The time of Europe is over. One country after one country is going economical down. Asia is the future ( Istanbul and Tokyo ) :cheers:
> 
> In the 21th century we see an economical shift to East.


strange, you do realise that Turkey has been aiming to join the EU for the last 20 years and putting on a successful Olympics will be a huge boost in that process for them.


----------



## RobH

---


----------



## luclasaw

Unfortunetely Tokyo is going down with this comentary..... http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/27/s...o-tweaks-the-others.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&


----------



## www.sercan.de

Are you sure it was not a turk with a mask? 

Couldn't believe what he said.


----------



## 863552

I agree with him though, who cares if it's an Islamic nation? It shouldn't matter, it should be about the quality of the bid.


----------



## Ilkay

*TOUR OF TURKEY 2013*


----------



## vitaming

> "But Islamic countries, the only thing they share in common is Allah and they are fighting with each other, and they have classes."


Classy stuff, Tokyo.


----------



## Alluxi

Nationalistic and conservative people like Tokyo's governor are the ruin of Japan, I won't forgive him if this will be the cause of Tokyo 2020 fail >_<


----------



## Dmerdude

potto said:


> strange, you do realise that Turkey has been aiming to join the EU for the last 20 years and putting on a successful Olympics will be a huge boost in that process for them.


EU is not relevant anymore; Turkish public does not even support it. One of the reason I support Olympics is the completion of infrastructure projects in Istanbul.


----------



## Turkiiish

gooo Istanbul !


----------



## potto

Dmerdude said:


> EU is not relevant anymore; Turkish public does not even support it. One of the reason I support Olympics is the completion of infrastructure projects in Istanbul.


Any more? Slightly knee-jerk, being European has been Turkish national policy for the past 100 years.


----------



## RobH

I think Tokyo's blunder looks pretty small compared with what's just landed at Madrid's door today. How will Madrid 2020 respond when the IOC asks why a Spanish judge has just ordered the destruction of blood bags that incriminate many athletes for doping offences?

http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/30/fury-...ano-fuentes-evidence-to-be-destroyed-3708042/

This is a far more serious blow to Spain and Madrid than Inose's runny-mouth is to Tokyo and Japan. I can't imagine the IOC will be anything other than hugely unimpressed by this outcome. WADA and the Spanish anti-doping agency are already appealing the judge's decision to destroy the evidence, and the blood samples are on ice until the appeal is heard. Let's hope for Madrid's sake the appeal is successful...


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Go Istambul!! :cheers:


----------



## JorgeGt

And Spain is always consider a leading country against doping, bad news...

Is clear that Tokyo is afraid of Istanbul!


----------



## Almeria

RobH said:


> I think Tokyo's blunder looks pretty small compared with what's just landed at Madrid's door today. How will Madrid 2020 respond when the IOC asks why a Spanish judge has just ordered the destruction of blood bags that incriminate many athletes for doping offences?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/30/fury-...ano-fuentes-evidence-to-be-destroyed-3708042/
> 
> This is a far more serious blow to Spain and Madrid than Inose's runny-mouth is to Tokyo and Japan. I can't imagine the IOC will be anything other than hugely unimpressed by this outcome. WADA and the Spanish anti-doping agency are already appealing the judge's decision to destroy the evidence, and the blood samples are on ice until the appeal is heard. Let's hope for Madrid's sake the appeal is successful...



Because he has declared the sentence and punishment to the guilty. The blood was extracted to oxygenate it, about EPO tests are written.

*The process has been closed after 7 years and was already open since Madrid was candidate for 2012... *

In addition, when the events was not crime, and if you follow cycling ( I think that not because the English have won only one Tour de France/+100 becuse not was the last year *Alberto Contador *suffered a shameful sanction) know that the fight against Doping seriously in cycling has much less than ten years.* Doping has splashed practically to all countries and doping more.*
In addition, when the events was not crime, and if you follow cycling (something that I not think because the English have won only one Tour de France and not was Alberto Contador suffered a shameful sanction) know that the fight against Doping seriously in cycling has much less than ten years. Doping has splashed practically to all countries and in the cycling more.

Spain has guaranteed the CIO in its last evaluation visit combating doping, much better than Turkey and Japan because Spain is sporting a much higher level these two countries.


PD:


----------



## Rob WP

I feel this thread is anachronistic... Like a fortuneteller predicting the past.

If Istanbul doesn't win then I will rarely admit to an epic failure in judgment. No other city makes sense in any way possible. It has been mentioned they had a shoddy preparation for the IOC - the details of which I know not.

However, if you consider that Paris pulled out all the stops, got Luc Basson (spelling) to create a minuscule film costing a pretty penny per frames per second... transformed the Champs Elysees into an athletics track, already had infrastructure in place and STILL lost to London - supposedly due to political apathy... Then this little trips don't seem that important.

Turkey is emerging as an international player and on economic terms would appear to be the only country able to afford the games and not end up regretting it 30 years later - a la Montreal.

Japan is already hosting the RWC in 2019 and with a stuttering economy and outlandish real-estate prices, Tokyo's bid makes little sense.

Spain is in financial turmoil with extreme levels of unemployment, massive foreign debt and the possibility that a large and luctrative chunk of it may be autonomous in the not too distant future. Why would Madrid want the games and who would bankroll them? Germany holds all the cards at the moment and in an election year Merkel wont be handing out any favours - case in point Cyprus.

Istanbul is the only city that could potentially not be debt ridden and based on Turkey's very expensive tourism campaigns they would be able to offset the losses in the form of future monetary influxes.

Why wait til the vote... Its a fait accompli. Turkey and Istanbul deserve it.


----------



## isaidso

potto said:


> strange, you do realise that Turkey has been aiming to join the EU for the last 20 years and putting on a successful Olympics will be a huge boost in that process for them.


I doubt they still want to. Some countries already in don't want to be there. Hosting a strong Olympics might be a realization for Turkey that they don't need Europe to realize their ambitions.


----------



## robhood

*Spanish doping case may scupper the Madrid 2020 Olympic bid*



> Who is Eufemiano Fuentes?
> 
> A former athlete, Fuentes got into sports medicine in the 1980s, working with Spanish track and field athletes.
> Married Cristina Perez, a Spanish Olympic hurdler in 1988.
> Moved away from working in athletics to cycling in 1992 and went on to have stints at Spain's two most successful teams, ONCE and Kelme.
> Retired from involvement with cycling in 2005.
> Police found some 200 bags of frozen blood and plasma when they raided Fuentes' offices in 2006.
> Fuentes received a one-year suspended sentence for endangering public health on 30 April 2013.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/22361185


----------



## Atomicus

^^ Already posted few posts up from yours. I don't think there is a need to post the same news over and over again. But I guess it suits your agenda, right? So the Naoki Inose quote is left behind.

Btw, I still think that even with the Inose's comment and the doping thingy, the games will be fought between Madrid and Tokyo.



isaidso said:


> I doubt they still want to. Some countries already in don't want to be there. Hosting a strong Olympics might be a realization for Turkey that they don't need Europe to realize their ambitions.


Which countries? Afaik people may dislike the Eurozone but not the EU. It's not even clear most British want to leave the EU.


----------



## RobH

To be fair my post was just my speculation that it could harm the bid, but the fact the BBC is now running with this story _and connecting it with _Madrid 2020's hopes is significant.

Inose's words were stupid and are hardly going to help Tokyo but we all say stupid things sometimes and I don't think 5 months out it'll harm Tokyo too much. Puerto might be harder for Madrid to simply brush off. Athletes and WADA are unhappy; it's sad for the Madrid team because it's something not in their control but it could be a fatal blow.

I'm trying to be as neutral as possible in this thread by the way. I don't particularly support anyone in this race anyway.


----------



## Dmerdude

potto said:


> Any more? Slightly knee-jerk, being European has been Turkish national policy for the past 100 years.


Modernization =/= being European


----------



## vitaming

Modernization =/= being Middle Eastern either.


----------



## Dmerdude

vitaming said:


> Modernization =/= being Middle Eastern either.


Duh. It's not about being from a region, that was my point.


----------



## Atomicus

RobH said:


> To be fair my post was just my speculation that it could harm the bid, but the fact the BBC is now running with this story _and connecting it with _Madrid 2020's hopes is significant.
> 
> Inose's words were stupid and are hardly going to help Tokyo but we all say stupid things sometimes and I don't think 5 months out it'll harm Tokyo too much. Puerto might be harder for Madrid to simply brush off. Athletes and WADA are unhappy; it's sad for the Madrid team because it's something not in their control but it could be a fatal blow.
> 
> I'm trying to be as neutral as possible in this thread by the way. I don't particularly support anyone in this race anyway.


Rob, you're a fair guy here, no need to point out that you're neutral.


----------



## Atomicus

33 companies in Spain to contribute with 9.32 million € to Madrid 2020 via sponsorships. These ones:



> Villar Mir-OHL, Accenture, PricewaterhouseCoopers, Garrigues, La Caixa, IFEMA, Telefónica, JC Decaux.


http://www.expansion.com/2013/05/07/entorno/1367919974.html


----------



## Seyfo

Hahaha too funny that there are still people that think Madrid makes any chance to get the games? NO WAY!! 
It will be clearly a race between ISTANBUL & TOKYO!
And my favorite is ISTANBUL!
Like Napoleon said if the world was one country the capital would be ISTANBUL enough said!!


----------



## Alluxi

That was because he dind't know about Tokyo


----------



## Kuvvaci

Seyfo said:


> Hahaha too funny that there are still people that think Madrid makes any chance to get the games? NO WAY!!
> It will be clearly a race between ISTANBUL & TOKYO!
> And my favorite is ISTANBUL!
> Like Napoleon said if the world was one country the capital would be ISTANBUL enough said!!


I believe tht Madrid has more chance than some other people expect. Madrid!s project is much better than Istanbul. Istanbul has the worst project.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Someone from Istanbul actually making sense!

The idea of the Bosphorus Stadium for the sole use of ceremonies and Marathon start (doesn't Istanbul have it's own start for the annual marathon in the city?), was ludicrous to start with, originally in a 70,000 capacity, only to increase to 100,000 after some criticizing and evaluations.

Then we see some renders of what appears to be a circular track :nuts:, and the mandatory sloping roof to cover dignitaries only. No visible press boxes, sky boxes or any form of luxury suites. No indication of hospitality (which is a big thing for ceremonies) whatsoever.

Such a location would cause logistical nightmares, not to mention that the Olympic Stadium in a 90,000 capacity would have been a more logical, safe, economically viable and logistically reasonable option.


----------



## www.sercan.de

100,000 Bosphorus stadium thing was just a mistake of the turkish press 

And yes, IMO even the current Olympic park is not a good idea.

Its like having the Olympic park in Watford for Lonodn or Yonkers in NYC


----------



## Lord David

^^ What are you talking about? The Olympic Park as I understand it would host a majority of sports and more importantly the Olympic Village. 

By having athletes just walk to ceremonies would certainly ease any potential logistical nightmare. By having athletes shuttled to one ceremonies venue will surely cause logistical nightmares.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Its just too far away.
The Olympic park should be closer to the city and not at Ikitelli.


----------



## Lord David

^^ That's besides the point, if there's adequate public transport services and road links then let the public deal with transport issues.

You got 100,000 plus peeps moving around the place, especially during the ceremonies and probably late at night too. Do you want a further 15,000 athletes and officials to be stuck with the spectators too? And if you have a support village nearby, there's a further 10,000+ performers and volunteers that can quickly go back to their temporary lodgings as well.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Lord,

its not about the Bopshorus stadium. Honetsly maby it will be canceled.

The current Olympic park has got a metro station etc.
But still, it is not "Istanbul".
The Bosphorus is 18km away. 

What will happen after the Olympics?
London's plan would be perfect for Istanbul.
Istanbul would have park inside the city.
London legacy plan



















Honestly, if Istanbul fails to get the Olympics again, i hope that they will start to demolish the current Stadium and built an Olympis park inside the city.
That would be the perfect solution for the city.


----------



## www.sercan.de

1936 Berlin


----------



## Gekadisc

George_D said:


> How a country with authoritarian regime can be awarded the Olympic Games?


Moscow 1980 and sochi 2014


----------



## dande

George_D said:


> How a country with authoritarian regime can be awarded the Olympic Games?


Not to mention numerous World cups from the past and the future.


----------



## Lord David

www.sercan.de said:


> 1936 Berlin


They weren't awarded the games. They inherited it after the fall of the Weimar Republic. The IOC let them host their games rather than withdrawing it. Not to mention talk of boycotts never ended up happening.


----------



## SteveCourty

http://defnesumanblogs.com/2013/06/01/what-is-happenning-in-istanbul/


----------



## vitaming

I've always endorsed the Istanbul bid in spite of Erdogan and the AK Party, but sadly I can't continue to do so. I'd very much like to see the city of Istanbul and its people put on the spectacular show I know they can in hosting the games, but with no guarantee that Erdogan loses next year's election, I couldn't stand to see him or an ideological ally take credit for landing the Games.

Between Madrid and Tokyo, I can't really pick a favourite. I see both options as decidedly unspectacular.


----------



## RobH

I feel exactly the same about Istanbul vitaming. The unpicking of secular laws is a worry and I wouldn't want to see Erdogan shaking hands with Rogge in September having won the IOC's endorsement. I visited Istanbul a couple of years back and until recently was behind their 2020 bid because it's a fantastic place. I feel a bit sad I can no longer support their effort.

However, I don't find it hard to pick between Madrid and Tokyo like you. Spain has had the Games in my lifetime and it doesn't feel like the right time for them even if they can afford it. Tokyo - whilst it's having some trouble articulating its vision right now - is one of the world's few mega-cities and Japan will offer a great contrast to Rio and London. They'll fill the stadiums like London did too and I think they'll put on a quite spectacular show.


----------



## Almeria

My support Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and Minister of Economy of Japan. Meanwhile, the Risk Premium Lady go away of Spain, rising exports and lethargic state of the economy starts to be interesting to investors foreigners.

Really do you believe CIO able to give the games to Stambul or promote a collapse not seen since Montreal Olympic 1976 whit Tokio?

Do not you believe it ..... AFRICA 2024 ...


----------



## Almeria

_ whilst it's having some trouble articulating its vision right now - is one of the world's few mega-cities and Japan will offer a great contrast to Rio and London. They'll fill the stadiums like London did too and I think they'll put on a quite spectacular show_

Sure the Spanish... are cold in comparison to the Japanese and not filled stadiums of plastic like London ...after of the failure of Barcelona 92 and the Santiago Bernabeu so Little and empaty ..

We all remember the spectacular super-funny Nagano 98 Olympics, as unforgettable as Chinese shadow theater...


----------



## robhood

Almeria said:


> My support Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and Minister of Economy of Japan. Meanwhile, the Risk Premium Lady go away of Spain, rising exports and lethargic state of the economy starts to be interesting to investors foreigners.
> 
> Really do you believe CIO able to give the games to Stambul or promote a collapse not seen since Montreal Olympic 1976 whit Tokio?
> 
> Do not you believe it ..... AFRICA 2024 ...





Almeria said:


> _ whilst it's having some trouble articulating its vision right now - is one of the world's few mega-cities and Japan will offer a great contrast to Rio and London. They'll fill the stadiums like London did too and I think they'll put on a quite spectacular show_
> 
> Sure the Spanish... are cold in comparison to the Japanese and not filled stadiums of plastic like London ...after of the failure of Barcelona 92 and the Santiago Bernabeu so Little and empaty ..
> 
> We all remember the spectacular super-funny Nagano 98 Olympics, as unforgettable as Chinese shadow theater...


:nuts::nuts:


----------



## -Corey-

Now i feel the same thing about Istanbul. I really wanted the games there, but after all this, i dont know what the IOC would think.... Only time will know, but for now I would go for Madrid.


----------



## isaidso

robhood said:


> *GOOD BYE ISTANBUL 2020 BID*
> 
> *Clashes rage for second day in Istanbul*
> 
> 
> *Turkey Cancels Tonight’s Broadcast Because of Lesbian Kiss*
> 
> 
> *Turkey bans alcohol advertising and curbs sales*


All 3 are going to hurt Istanbul's chances. You can't put a global event in a country that has so little respect for human rights. Religious/political doctrine will kill their bid in a hurry. I favoured the Istanbul bid, but these recent events have made me question whether they are ready. I'd love to see the Olympics go to Turkey, but not with this government in power.


----------



## potiz81

isaidso said:


> I favoured the Istanbul bid, but these recent events have made me question whether they are ready. I'd love to see the Olympics go to Turkey, but not with this government in power.


Exactly my thoughts. If gay and lesbians are considered officially by the government there like something abnormal, they don't deserve such huge event. hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Almeria

potiz81 said:


> Exactly my thoughts. If gay and lesbians are considered officially by the government there like something abnormal, they don't deserve such huge event. hno:hno:hno:


FIFA 2022 IN QATAR....



hno:


when yesterday said "my support to Erdogan" did not know that in Turkey had been killed because of the violence of the police of the Government .. Sorry, not to be taken as a joke.

A Olympics Games is not question of *who has the best render *but the character of its people, in Spain there are daily protests and 15M is the current peaceful protest most exemplary of all the riots caused by the current global crisis.


----------



## BJK67

Although I hate Erdogan and the AKP, politics and sport should not be a major problem. Especially when we look at the games in Sochi and world cup in Qatar so all of this should not be an excuse. Istanbul still deserves the game no mather what happend the last week.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

BJK67 said:


> Although I hate Erdogan and the AKP, politics and sport should not be a major problem. Especially when we look at the games in Sochi and world cup in Qatar so all of this should not be an excuse. Istanbul still deserves the game no mather what happend the last week.



I wouldn't be so sure; considering how quite a few of the world leaders are supporting the protesters and are criticizing Erdogan for the police responses; if he doesn't let up and listen to the protesters by the time the IOC decides who will win the bid, the instability could be a fatality for the bid.


----------



## Knitemplar

BJK67 said:


> at the games in Sochi and world cup in Qatar s


World Cup is a Macho 1-sport event (the women's World Cup is separate), so you cannot equate the attendant civil rights of a Men's World Cup to an Olympic Games. Besides, people can let their hair down at the Gay Games... don't forget, that's what they're there for...for people who live, breathe, eat being "gay" 25 hours a day!! :lol:


----------



## forexticks

Tokyo

Then Istanbul


----------



## forexticks

isaidso said:


> All 3 are going to hurt Istanbul's chances. You can't put a global event in a country that has so little respect for human rights. Religious/political doctrine will kill their bid in a hurry. I favoured the Istanbul bid, but these recent events have made me question whether they are ready. I'd love to see the Olympics go to Turkey, but not with this government in power.


Funny that "human rights" is never put forward as an argument against an american or british bid when they commit the worst atrocities.


----------



## Knitemplar

forexticks said:


> Funny that "human rights" is never put forward as an argument against an american or british bid when they commit the worst atrocities.


Because your point is a piece of crock and does NOT exist! That's why NOBODY puts forward such a piece of fiction..which only comes from your twisted and hate-filled heart. They'd just all laugh. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Turkiiish

NEWS : http://espn.go.com/olympics/story/_/id/9336699/istanbul-2020-bidders-remain-confident-support


----------



## vitaming

That's nearly a week old. News from today, however...

Istanbul falls to second in BidIndex 2020 for first time

I suspect this combined with the bad press stemming from Erdogan is going to be insurmountable.


----------



## robhood

2020年東京五輪熱望ランニングイベント -Run for 2020 TOKYO


----------



## Tricky

I think with the current protests against the Turkish government and the less than favourable world press articles on it I think Istanbul can ditch its 2020 hopes! ... Sadly, as I think the city deserves it.


----------



## Seyfo

I read the most reply's to this thread. What kind of stupid reactions towards Turkey and Erdogan if you dont know any thing about the REAL story please should up.(im sorry for my reaction)
The western countries and the rest of the world mostly just shows negative news about Turkey!
Im in Turkey at the moment. But de tv doesn't show that so called FREEDOM-FIGHTERS burn CARS-METRO-TRAIN-BUSSES! PLUNDER SHOPS!! TROW with MOLOTOF COCTAILS and STONES TO PEOPLE WHO ARE JUST SITTING WITH THEIR FAMILY OR TRAVELING IN THE BUS-METRO OR YOU NAME IT!!! Erdogan is not a dictator he got chosen on a democratic way! So please if you dont know the real story about dont say a word it makes you look stupid if you dont know!
Btw im not a supporter of Erdogan im just telling whats really happening at the moment. The truth thats all


----------



## el palmesano

I see in this thread too much contempt for Madrid .. and if Madrid wins, I would love to see the faces of these nasty people...

Madrid 2020 - Ready to Shine







I can't understnnd why there are people that says that economy is a bad thing for Madrid... (remember that the candidature is the most realistic one)

If it is important, they shouldn't give the olypic games to Rio because the city and the country still having lot of poverty(and I say it as latin american that I am). The olypic games are a oportunity for renew, for china to open to de world, for London to recover an abandoned and degraded area, for rio to integrate hundreds of forgotten citizens and renew it's face. For Madrid it can be fresh air for its economy and an opportunity. Besides, everyone knows that the crisis in Spain is not only in Spain, is in Europe, a macrostate to which Spain belongs, and much of the solution is in europe (but many do not care to fix it, since we, Spanish students are forced to go to countries that have not paid our college education to work there...).


----------



## el palmesano

Report of the new stadium of Club Atlético de Madrid on "Teledeporte". June 7, 2013

the olypic stadium of Madrid


in spanish


> Reportaje del Nuevo estadio del Club Atlético de Madrid en "Teledeporte". 7 de Junio 2013


----------



## el palmesano

more videos

(sorry, just in spanish)



> On the night of June 22, the sport will take Madrid
> 
> At 20 hours and 20 minutes from the June 22, the sport will take the streets of Madrid to support Madrid 2020. Dozens of activities and outdoor sports exhibits available to all sports fans on a day that promises to be emotional. At 75 days of the decision of the IOC to host the 2020 Games, will show the world citizens to support Olympic dream in the best way possible: playing sports.





> The Madrid 2020 Bid reaffirms its commitment to the environment
> 
> 
> 
> Renault has given four electric car Zoe Madrid 2020 model, a candidate committed to making neutral Olympics broadcasts. Alejandro Blanco: "We want everything that moves around games go in an electric car":


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid consolidates itself at the elite of World's Triathlon






The Casa de Campo, right at the heart of Madrid, was again the perfect host of one of the greatest sport exhibitions of the world: The Triathlon World Series. The huge park, which will also host the Triathlon event in the Madrid 2020 Olympic Games, demonstrated once again that, with its hardness, that it remains one of the favorite circuits for all triathletes.


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid 2020 press conference at the SportAccord Convention

Here are the best statements of the press conference given by the 
Madrid 2020 team at the SportAccord Convention in Saint Petersburg, Russia.






The Madrid 2020 Bid presentation at the SportAccord Convention





The Madrid 2020 team presented our project at the SportAccord Convention in Saint Petersburg.


----------



## el palmesano

*The main Trade Unions in Spain support Madrid 2020 Olympic Bid*






A further demonstration of institutional unity towards Madrid's Olympic dream. The representatives of the main Trade Unions of our country (UGT and CCOO) have shown their support for the Madrid 2020 Olympic Bid, enhancing its relevance in terms of international visibility and economic dimension.


----------



## el palmesano

June 28th in Las Ventas Madrid en Concierto. Come to the concert to show your support for #Madrid2020 http://ow.ly/lUINp


----------



## gabriel campos

GO Madrid


----------



## vitaming

> The western countries and the rest of the world mostly just shows negative news about Turkey!


Nice conspiracy theory. You sure you don't support the AKP?

Turkey gets more than favourable coverage compared to issues like corruption in Russia or crime in Brazil. Your leader has behaved like the religious fundamentalist buffoon that he is, and as a result world opinion has soured on Istanbul's bid.


----------



## robhood

tokyo 2020


----------



## AngelDowp

My favorite is Tokyo is the second best city of the world. 
please vote here 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638924


----------



## 009

Madrid or Tokyo, both are awesome cities. Istanbul is an interesting city with a lot of history but oppressive dictators shouldn't be awarded with the olympics


----------



## timo9

009 said:


> Madrid or Tokyo, both are awesome cities. Istanbul is an interesting city with a lot of history *but oppressive dictators shouldn't be awarded with the olympics*


:down:


----------



## Almeria

AngelDowp said:


> My favorite is Tokyo is the second best city of the world.
> please vote here
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638924


I think your list missing *The Mediterranean Games*.

Besides being a very worthy games to IOC members, are a very interesting tex Mediterranean athletes ahead of the world and Olympics.

The Almeria 2005 were a success, a party, high-level sports.

As for 2020, I'm proud of the way that Madrid is defending his candidacy based on realities, facing adversities and thinking about a legacy to help the unemployed in contradistinction to create public debt. 

The Spanish people is proving maturity and ability to cope with adversity.


----------



## Thomas Wilson

The Court of Arbitration for Sport 2012/A/2912
Koji Murofushi & Japanese Olympic Committee v. International Olympic Committee
7. Conclusion
157. By decision dated 11 August 2012, the IOC Executive Board decided to withdraw Mr Murofushi’s candidature for the IOC Athletes’ Commission. In light of all of the above, the Court of Arbitration for Sport concludes to uphold the decision of the IOC Executive Board and in turn dismisses the appeal filed by Mr Murofushi and the Japanese Olympic Committee. Having said this, the Court of Arbitration for Sport would like to add that – at least to a significant extent – Mr Murofushi was a victim of an overzealous Japanese Olympic Committee and that Mr Murofushi’s own actions were neither motivated by a desire to cheat nor can they be equated to dishonesty. Mr Murofushi’s reputation and integrity as a sportsman, therefore, remains completely untarnished.
http://www.tas-cas.org/news
http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/document/6842/5048/0/Award20291220FINAL20redacted.pdf


----------



## Jennette

I think Istanbul deserves this the most. One look at how fast they have built the facilities for the Mediterranean games shows how Turkey is capable to handle these thing.s More so, Turkey as a country needs something like this more than the other 2.


----------



## Alluxi

Jennette said:


> Turkey as a country needs something like this more than the other 2.


How can you say that?


----------



## potiz81

Jennette said:


> Turkey as a country needs something like this more than the other 2.


If Turkey is in need for something, that thing is democracy.


----------



## Seyfo

potiz81 said:


> If Turkey is in need for something, that thing is democracy.


Lol you think so?! Do you life in Turkey?
But i know.. 10 years ago it wasnt even possible to TRY TO DEMONSTRATE! Stop talking if you dont know anything about Turkey!


----------



## Madrid-Come&See!

Thousands of people supporting Madrid 2020 in "La noche del deporte".

http://lanochedeldeporte.com/


----------



## Dan Caumo

I think it will be Tokyo for 2 main reasons:
1. After London-Rio I doubt they will give it to another city with close time zones. Most of the world population is in east hemisphere and another games in time zones they would be sleeping it would make they lose interest in the games. So I guess Tokyo is favourite, then Instanbul, and Madrid has less chances.

2. With the problems in the 3 last games (protests against China during the torch relay for 2008, riots in London and people protesting against the high costs of organizing games in Rio), I think they will make a "safe choice", what will be Tokyo since Japan is in better conditions now, Spain is living economic problemas and Turkey politic problems.


----------



## Good Karma

Dan Caumo said:


> I think it will be Tokyo for 2 main reasons:
> 1. After London-Rio I doubt they will give it to another city with close time zones. Most of the world population is in east hemisphere and another games in time zones they would be sleeping it would make they lose interest in the games. So I guess Tokyo is favourite, then Instanbul, and Madrid has less chances.
> 
> 2. With the problems in the 3 last games (protests against China during the torch relay for 2008, riots in London and people protesting against the high costs of organizing games in Rio), I think they will make a "safe choice", what will be Tokyo since Japan is in better conditions now, Spain is living economic problemas and Turkey politic problems.


There were no riots in London during the Olympics and the ones that took place a year prior to the games were totally unrelated to the Olympics so stop talking out of your backside. If anything London is one of the safe choices, its has hosted the games 3 times now. On previous occasions coming to the rescue of the Olympic movement by hosting the games when no one else wanted them.

However that being said I see your point about the time zones.


----------



## RobH

London was a safe choice insofar as the city and the country has a good track record of organising sports events, the capability to do so, and it is a World Capital. And you're of course right, the riots were only tangentially related to the Games, unlike what's happened in Brazil with the ConFed Cup protests.

Worth remembering though that London was the risky choice in 2005. London wasn't chosen by the IOC because it was a safe option. The Olympic Park then was a post-industrial brownfield site which needed a huge amount of work done to it to even get it cleaned up ready for building. In the end though, London was a success, and the IOC's risk paid off.

You can see London in one of two ways in relation to this race. Tokyo have used London to show the IOC what a World mega-city can do for the Games in terms of revenue, crowds, venues etc. But given that London's election followed the pattern of the IOC choosing the riskier bid on offer (a pattern which has since seen Sochi and Rio elected), Istanbul can also draw hope from 2012.


----------



## mckeenan

Madrid deserves it. They were about to achieve it in 2016. They take it so seriously, did a huge effort and got involved way more supporting and stakeholding institutions and people than any other. That was really a strong bet for the games, a stronger bet than London. IMO "being a world capital" shouldn't be a decissive factor. Both, Madrid and Paris did bigger efforts and showed better proposals , but London won in the end. For 2020, they have 50% of the work done. Infraestructures are done, transport is ready, hotels are prepared, and they have plenty of time to enhance what others have to develop yet. I know Istambul is perfectly capable of doing a good olympics, but i don't think their time had come yet. Tokyo... i don't know. They already had Olympics, but they're a strong candidate, anyway.

And for the need of the Olympic... i don't know if you're well informed about what's happening here, but besides the economical, there are a political crises, with Catalonia seriously struggling for its independence, basques pretty much the same, and Monarchy at its lower mark in the last 35 years. We are not at a non-return point, and things like these had happened before, but there's a great need of a cohesive national event. If they can overlap the Olympics with some economical recovery, a enhancement on regional relations and coronation of prince Felipe (very involved with the olympics as a former athlete) as a new King, the whole situation would come to nomality. Being myself against monarchy and current political status quo in Spain, Madrid winning probably is not very good to me. But i can assure that 1) Madrid deserves it and 2)Spain needs it.


----------



## Spike88bcn

I hope Madrid will not get it. Otherwise the rest of Spain will not see any money till 2021. xD


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## OriK

Istambul and Madrid... too few sports on the video
Tokyo... too much sports on the video


----------



## juan.83

I want Istambul to win but i have to say that madrid looks stunning on the video 
Thanks for sharing guys


----------



## AngelDowp

DiogoBaptista said:


>


The best video is Istanbul. :eek2:


----------



## mrnu

The best video..and the real Olympic spirit.. Tokyo.


----------



## geloboi0830

TOKYO 2020 | the real Olympic video, showing unity amongst diversity through sports kay: :cheers:


----------



## vidio

Spike88bcn

Very catalán 
.
If others spanish had been so generous would have never been games Olimpics in Barcelona.


----------



## Kika

Spike88bcn said:


> I hope Madrid will not get it. Otherwise the rest of Spain will not see any money till 2021. xD


^^ Great comments that really show your tremendous sportsmanship hno:... I still remember when all Spaniards were supporting the 1992 Olympic Games in Barcelona and how everybody in Spain was proud of these successful and beautiful Games...


----------



## zazo1

I must say the Istambul video is fantastic for a tourist promotion, not for a presentetion of the 2020 Olympic games.
_(I must say it is quite pretencious...., what about the blur?? and ABOUT THE MUSIC??)_ Really terrible in that way, let's wait for the next vid and with other atmosphere but Rihanna...


----------



## vitaming

The military coup in Egypt will play into the minds of IOC delegates, no doubt. Erdogan is a friend and ideological ally of Morsi.










Indeed the AKP has reacted angrily to the ouster of the Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## Cehennem

50 days to go...


----------



## Alluxi

http://skift.com/2013/07/19/why-madrid-makes-the-most-sense-as-host-of-2020-olympic-games/



> Hosting the Olympic games is a dream most cities will never realize. But reaching the round of three, as Istanbul, Tokyo and Madrid have in their bids to host the 2020 Olympics, is an honor in itself.
> 
> Each city has put forth its respective bids, which each include two separate presentations and an official video (below).
> 
> 
> 
> The Olympic committee votes on the final decision in September and has repeatedly said that this is one of the closest years ever, but there many reasons to believe that’s not exactly true. Here’s a reality check.
> 
> *Istanbul: Everything the Olympic committee wants—and everything it fears*
> 
> The city’s bid says that Istanbul is an exotic city “built on eight millennia of history, a decade of economic growth and now-proven capacity” presents the opportunity for the Olympics to be hosted in country that spans both Europe and Asia. Istanbul presents serious allure. After all, it’s the city’s fifth bid to host the games. But as recent protestors have claimed, what looks good on paper doesn’t necessarily work in practice.
> 
> Istanbul’s pitch rests on the notion that it offers the union of disparate backgrounds, faiths and cultures. But it’s message about bridging cultures, religions and generations appears half-hearted at best amidst the country’s recent bout with political unrest. Protests across the country, and president Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s unwillingness to properly acknowledge them, has underscored a growing rift between the country’s ruling religious right and secular contingencies. Under Erdogan, Turkey’s government hasn’t embraced progressivism, but rather displayed a penchant for pseudo-authoritarianism. Many Turks also feel that their country’s economic health has been overstated. Applauding its growing GDP is akin to ignoring the perils of its brusque shortsightedness. If Turkey spends billions building stadiums, which look nice but do little for the country’s infrastructure, who is to say people won’t take to the street again like Brazilians have in advance of the World Cup?
> 
> What’s more, recent doping busts have brought the country’s athletic integrity into question. The city has been unable to fill seats during the U-20 World Cup over the past week, raising further questions about whether it should host the world’s largest tournament in 2020. The Olympic commission has already noted Istanbul’s infrastructural shortcoming in its report last month: “due to the estimated traffic growth the Commission believes that the risk of road congestion during the Games remains high.”
> 
> And, all of this comes without mention of the billions Turkey would have to spend in infrastructure, stadium building, security forces, and more—the estimate stands at a whopping $19.4 billion—and all without any promise of return outside of a two-week spike in tourism activity and international TV time.
> 
> *Tokyo: The safest, and least novel*
> 
> On the other hand, Tokyo offers what Istanbul doesn’t: little risk.
> 
> Its bid focuses on the “the power of sport,” promotion of “national spirit, unity and confidence,” and the offer of “hope” in the wake of the 2011 earthquake and tsunami. It is believed by many to be the commission’s favorite.
> 
> The city carries with it the identity of being a trendsetter, having a passionate sports fan base, and carrying a rich and decorated history, all of which the Olympic committee praised in its 110 page report last month. Hosting the games would allow Japan to share its culture with the West, much in same way China was able to back in 2008 games.
> 
> Yet its strongest ally is likely the country’s economic health. At a time of global economic and political uncertainty, the city offers remarkable stability. The costs of hosting the Olympics can be devastating—which Athens, with its billions in outstanding debt and scores of unused and abandoned stadiums, can attest to—but with Tokyo’s $4.5 billion reserve fund, the games pose little, if any economic risk for the city. And it already has 20 corporate sponsors lined up to help it secure the bid, including Toyota and Japan Airlines.
> 
> That all being said, Tokyo doesn’t offer much in the realm of novelty. Not only did it already host the games back in 1964, but Japan has hosted the winter Olympics twice since. And Tokyo is less of an up-and-coming metropolis, and more of an already established player in the world of sport. There’s also reasonable concern that the region’s susceptibility to natural disasters risks setbacks in its infrastructure and readiness for the games in 2020. Tokyo bidders have ensured “robust” anti-quake construction standards and necessary anti-tsunami safety measures were in place, but there is only so much a city can do to prepare for the unknown.
> 
> A bid for Tokyo would mark a win for steadiness, but what’s so exciting about that? Surely, the world’s greatest games can do better it.
> 
> *Madrid: Where the games will—or at least should—be held*
> 
> Enter Madrid. Many have long seen the city as a distant third, but it should be the favorite.
> 
> The city’s bid rests on the hope that hosting the 2020 Olympics will ”provide a catalyst for industrial and commercial activity, generate jobs, attract investment, promote tourism and strengthen the image of the city and of the country as a whole,” all of which Madrid, and more generally Spain, needs right now.
> 
> There are, of course, economic concerns associated with choosing Madrid. The wounded state of Spain’s economy has been seen as a major weakness for Madrid’s bid, with the country’s unemployment now hovering upwards of 25% amidst an ongoing recession. But the games are more than six years out, and Spain’s economy has already begun to show signs—however slight—of recovery. Look no further than the city’s latest presentation, earlier this month, for proof of its appeal; Madrid shined. ”If you’re grading performance, Madrid did the best in terms of the message and delivery of it,” Canada’s International Olympic Committee member Dick Pound said.
> 
> While the likelihood that an Olympic nod will spur sustained economic growth in any city, let alone country, is slim (bidders, after all, tend to grossly overestimate the economic benefits of hosting the Olympics) Madrid is actually pretty well-suited to make that assertion. Just look at Barcelona, arguably one of the greatest examples in recent history of post-Olympic economic success. Barcelona ran up a reported bill of some $6 billion in debt to host the games, but has come out the victor by announcing itself unto the world as a purveyor of arts and culture and prime travel destination. Madrid, perhaps, is even more poised to reap the benefits than Barcelona was in 1992.
> 
> This is Madrid’s third consecutive bid, and ”almost everything needed for the 2020 Olympics is already built, is already up and ready to go,” Spanish prime minister Mariano Rajoy explained. In fact, Madrid already has over three-fourths of its Olympic venues in place (far more than Tokyo and Istanbul), and estimates it would only spend some $1.9 billion on additional construction for the games. Even if the costs were to double, that’s still significantly less than the last three host cities—London, Beijing or Athens—spent: $12 billion, $40 billion and $16 billion, respectively.
> 
> Perhaps Madrid’s appeal is best incapsulated in a speech given by Spain’s crown prince Felipe earlier this month. “Madrid is not a bid based on dreams because we have already built it,” he said. ”It is a bid in keeping with the times. We have shouldered the responsibility and reduced the risks so that you, the IOC, do not have to take any.” There are risks inherent in choosing Madrid, much as there are risks in choosing any other country, but those risks are marginal.
> 
> In reality, what began as a three horse race, has narrowed to a two-city duel between Tokyo and Madrid. Tokyo seems like the likeliest of the two to win the committee’s favor, given its infrastructural capabilities, social accountability and economic health. But it would be foolish to discount Madrid. The city is poised to host the games in 2020, and Spain needs the uplift now more than ever.
Click to expand...

Well, I have to disagree... I mean, this article is based on a weak argoumentation, and peraphs also wrong.

Nothing to say about what he wrote over Instanbul, it doesn't concen my knwoledge, so I have to take it for good, but you can answer back of course.

But come on, read the Tokyo paragraph: "Tokyo doesn’t offer much in the realm of novelty"... I can't figure out what there is in his mind. Tokyo is globally recognized as one of the most renovationg and futuristic city. The new national statium, for instance, surely will be a jewel of technology. And don't forget the completely different culture, that it makes everything new for the eyes of Western people. 
The real problems of Tokyo's bid is the low public support, I admit it, and that its rivals are really excellents. 

I don't see Madrid's reasons to win too different or better than the others. Also Istanbul or Tokyo wants to push their economy, not only the Spanish city, and remember that the Olympic commitee is not a charity organization, so they shouldn't choose a bid in base of its economic needs (and even if they follow this argument they should choose Tokyo, that is the 3rd economy of the world. If Tokyo, and Japan, spreads its wings again, all the globe will benefit about it, not only the Eurozone as in the case of Madrid). In my opinion Madrid should find another way to stabilize its situation, and then, once done, host the Olympics to give the last sprint to its economy. Madrid can't wait other 7 years to resurface and wait confortably untill 2020. And what if the Olympics doesn't brings the so long expected results? So it must be valued only for its bid.
And about the bid, I don't find so exciting the fact that most of the venues are already built... Maybe nowadays they are ultra-modern and new, but for 2020 they could become obsolete. "Madrid is not a bid based on dreams because we have already built it" Prince Felipe said, but I would add that dreams are by far better than reality  
Anyway, Madrid is really tough both for Tokyo and Istanbul, and we should be worried after its presentation. But I will happy to see it (or Istanbul) winning, if it really deserves it. 

what do you think about the article? please, share your ideas, and be polite


----------



## OriK

Alluxi said:


> In my opinion Madrid should find another way to stabilize its situation, and then, once done, host the Olympics to give the last sprint to its economy. Madrid can't wait other 7 years to resurface and wait confortably untill 2020.


I think that's the idea... of course the olympics alone is nothing... but it would be a big boost during the previous years, helping in the path to recovery... and the games themselves would be the cherry of the recovering process.

About the article... of course I like it, but I'm not impartial... I have to say that they past over some Madrid weaknesses.

And about helping the globe instead of only the eurozone... Madrid itself is a global city... it's true that Tokyo ranks higher but Madrid isn't far bellow. Also I think that Spain (and Germany) are the only european countries with 2 global cities.

It might be great to the global economy in a direct way, maybe less than Tokyo, but if Madrid helps the Eurozone... being the largest economy in the world, it would also affect positively affect to the global economy indirectly.


----------



## nclr

Thyroid cancer risk for 2,000 Fukushima workers: TEPCO
Published July 19, 2013 AFP
TOKYO, Tokyo province (AFP) – Around 2,000 people who have worked at Japan's wrecked Fukushima nuclear plant face a heightened risk of thyroid cancer, its operator said Friday.
Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO) said 1,973 people -- around 10 percent of those employed in emergency crews involved in the clean-up since the meltdowns -- were believed to have been exposed to enough radiation to cause potential problems.
The figure is a 10-fold increase on TEPCO's previous estimate of the number of possible thyroid cancer victims and comes after the utility was told its figures were too conservative.
Each worker in this group was exposed to at least 100 millisieverts of radiation, projections show.
Although little is known about the exact health effects of radiation on the human body, the level is considered by doctors to be a possible threshold for increased cancer risk.
The Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant became the site of the worst nuclear disaster in a generation after the massive tsunami of March 2011 destroyed its cooling systems.
The plant's reactors went through meltdowns that caused explosions in the buildings housing them, spewing radioactive materials into the air, sea and soil.
Tens of thousands of people were forced from their homes in a large area around the plant, where crews continue to clear debris and cool the reactors.
The fragility of the wrecked plant was brought into sharp relief again Thursday with the discovery of steam in the roofless building around Reactor 3.
TEPCO said Friday it still did not know exactly where the steam was coming from, although readings showed it was no more radioactive than expected and suggested it could have been accumulated rainwater.
The huge utility, which has faced frequent criticism for downplaying dangers and not being forthcoming about problems at the site, revised its method of estimating the level of radiation exposure among workers earlier this month.
TEPCO reported to the World Health Organization in December that only 178 workers at the plant were believed to have received radiation doses to their thyroid glands above 100 millisieverts.
Japan's health ministry voiced concern that the criteria the company used in its estimates of exposure for its own workers as well as for those employed by contractors were too narrow, and called on the utility to re-evaluate its methods.
There were also errors in calculations and differences of interpretation.
Not all of the approximately 20,000 workers have actually been tested. The numbers have been arrived at by extrapolating the results of tests that have been carried out.
All 1,973 workers now deemed to be at increased risk of thyroid cancer are eligible for an annual thyroid checkup and other health services paid for by the company.
TEPCO has already informed those affected about the health and monitoring programmes.
Tens of thousands of people were forced from their homes by the threat of radiation in the immediate aftermath of the disaster, with many still unable to return.
While the natural disaster claimed more than 18,000 lives, no one is officially recorded as having died as a direct result of the radiation released by the disaster.
Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/0...r-2000-fukushima-workers-tepco/#ixzz2ZYk2Xf8b


----------



## Alluxi

^^ honestly I found really childish using Fukushima nuclear accident as propaganda against Tokyo's bid. Btw, the CIO confirmed that Tokyo si safe from radiation, and in every case they would not be so dangerous for who visit the city for a few weeks


----------



## RobH

Odd first post on this forum as well.


----------



## Good Karma

I vote Tokyo.


----------



## JorgeGt

I have to say that Istanbul remains as a sentimental favorite for many but some recent events have decreased their chances, still it doesn't makes them out of the race... I still think Istanbul can win over Tokyo based on sentimentalism... Watch outbthat Madrid is getting stronger. 

Still, as September 7th arrives, the race needs to heat up a little and see which city takes advantage of the so called momentum.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

OriK said:


> I think that's the idea... of course the olympics alone is nothing... but it would be a big boost during the previous years, helping in the path to recovery... and the games themselves would be the cherry of the recovering process.
> 
> About the article... of course I like it, but I'm not impartial... I have to say that they past over some Madrid weaknesses.
> 
> And about helping the globe instead of only the eurozone... Madrid itself is a global city... it's true that Tokyo ranks higher but Madrid isn't far bellow. Also I think that Spain (and Germany) are the only european countries with 2 global cities.
> 
> It might be great to the global economy in a direct way, maybe less than Tokyo, but if Madrid helps the Eurozone... being the largest economy in the world, it would also affect positively affect to the global economy indirectly.



The problem is that the Olympics can also be the trigger that will put a lot of debt on the country that hosts the games if they get irresponsible with the spending and don't find a way to continue the revenue after the games are over. Remember Athens?


----------



## OriK

blacktrojan3921 said:


> The problem is that the Olympics can also be the trigger that will put a lot of debt on the country that hosts the games if they get irresponsible with the spending and don't find a way to continue the revenue after the games are over. Remember Athens?


Yes but Madrid's budget for the olympics is in another order of magnitude... it's not only much lower (1.9 b€ of Madrid vs 4.6 b€ which finally were 7b€ of Athens) but also the size of Madrid compared to Athens, and Spain compared to Greece makes the budget even much lower compared to the Athenian one.

Some facts to put that budget in context:

The budget of Madrid city for 2013 is 4.3 b€
The budget of Madrid region for 2013 is 17 b€
The budget of Spain for 2013 is 319.5 b€

Note: The budget of the city and the region partially comes from the other budgets but not totally as they collect their own taxes.

(b€ stands for 1 billion euro in the short scale)


----------



## IThomas

*2020 Olympic Games Candidate Cities Promotional Videos*


----------



## Alluxi

> 18 Jul. 2013 - Tokyo’s Airports Earn Top Ranking in “On-time Performance” FlightStats study highlights reliability of Haneda and Narita
> 
> 
> A new study by travel information company FlightStats ranked Tokyo International Airport (Haneda) and Narita International Airport the world’s two most reliable major airports based on flight departure times. The “On-time Performance Report” findings added further momentum to Tokyo 2020’s transportation plan, helping validate Tokyo’s claims that it will deliver a superb Olympic and Paralympic Games experience through its world-class transport system.
> 
> The FlightStats study is an “On-time Performance Report” which compares the on-time performance of scheduled passenger flights (June 2013). The two best performing airports are both in Tokyo, with 95.04 % of flights from Tokyo International Airport (Haneda) leaving on-time, and 86.38 % of flights from Narita International Airport leaving on-time. In addition, according to the report, “Tokyo's Haneda maintained its top spot among the world’s busiest airports.”
> 
> The Top 8 Major International Airports
> 1-	Tokyo (HND)
> 2-	Tokyo (NRT)
> 3-	Amsterdam (AMS)
> 4-	Munich (MUC)
> 5-	Seattle (SEA)
> 6-	Minneapolis (MSP)
> 7-	Toronto (YYZ)
> 8-	Phoenix (PHX)
> 
> Tokyo 2020 CEO Masato Mizuno said: “Having the world’s two best airports right here in our city is the perfect endorsement of why Tokyo can promise to deliver a fantastic and efficient Games. We will offer a stress-free experience in the best conditions for all Olympic Family members, athletes, and spectators in the renowned tradition of Japanese hospitality: ‘omotenashi’. The Tokyo 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games will be a dynamic celebration in the heart of the world’s most forward-thinking city.”
> 
> FlightStats’ Airport On-time Performance Report:
> http://cms.flightstats.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/FlightStats-On-time-Report-June-2013-.pdf


http://tokyo2020.jp/en/news/index.php?mode=page&id=888


----------



## OriK

Istambul ranks 33 on that report with a sample size of 15,492 flights, 38,02% of them on time, 40,91% late (15-29 min), 15,16 very late (30-44 min) and 5,92% excesive (45+ min).

Madrid ranks *9* on that report with a sample size of 11,503 flights, 78.08% of them on time, 11.35% late (15-29 min), 4.31% very late (30-44 min) and 6.25% excesive (45+min).

Making a "*top 8*" seems very appropiate for the Tokyo candidature... I cannot accuse them for being dirty but that's not elegant.

Anyway there are a lot of factors that affect that statistic... for example my last (and only) delayed flight in Barajas was because the airport of Amsterdam (ranking 3rd) was operating on only one airstrip due to bad weather.


----------



## el palmesano

Welcome to Madrid, a city ready to shine





We have been preparing for over 12 years. We will light the Olympic flame in Madrid to signal our future. We want the Olympic and Paralympic Games in Madrid.


----------



## el palmesano

Stories that make History. 1984-1988






Rowers Luis María Lasúrtegui and Fernando Climent won the first of the five medals achieved by the Spanish Delegation during the Los Angeles'84 Olympic Games. Check out the performance of the Spanish athletes during the Los Angeles'84 and Seoul'88 Games.

------------------------

*Stories that make history. 1992*






After winning the gold medal in 1500m in Barcelona 92, middle-distance runner Fermín Cacho (Agreda, Soria) became one of the icons of Spanish sport. Twenty years after this historic milestone, Cacho still remembers this moment as if it were yesterday.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

NOW
1. Madrid
2. Tokyo
3. Istanbul

JANUARY 2013
1. Istanbul
2. Madrid
3. Tokyo

LAST YEAR
1. Tokyo
2. Madrid
3. Istanbul

I keep changing my opinion. I'll be happy with either Madrid or Tokyo. I want Istanbul to get 2024 or 2028 when Erdogan isn't in power to take credit.


----------



## www.sercan.de

^^
+ new Olympic park


----------



## wiedi

*difficult one...*

i really love all of these 3 cities. I had the chance to visit all of them, i met unbelievable peoples during my travels and i'm so happy that i'm still in touch with them. All of these 3 cities have a huge sense of hospitality and therefore i know that it will be a fantastic olympic experience - in any of these 3 cities.

may the best, the most reasonable bid win 

Though, regarding the economic situation in Spain the olimpic games could be a chance to boost the economy in Spain. On the other hand, these could be THE event Turkey/Istanbul is bidding and waiting for years now. It would definitly put Istanbul into the global spotlight. A spotlight that this wunderfull city should be already in, but for any reason that doesn't happen until now. Last but not least Tokyo. Off course, Tokyo has already a really good infrastructre. I see that as a chance, it would be reasonable from time to time to give the olympic games to cities were a great part of the needed infrastructure is already in place


----------



## el palmesano

*Placido Domingo ¡Hala Madrid 2020!*

Madrid, jul (EFE). - Madrid tenor Placido Domingo, who last July 8 suffered a pulmonary embolism, has come to the square, where a concert was held in support of the candidacy of Madrid 2020, and has said not yet "as well as I want", but hopes to return in September to this place in order to conduct a concert, as was his initial intention.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Madrid, jul (EFE).- El tenor madrileño Plácido Domingo, que el pasado 8 de julio sufrió una embolia pulmonar, ha acudido a la plaza Mayor, donde se ha celebrado un concierto en apoyo a la candidatura de Madrid 2020, y ha dicho que aún no está "tan bien como quisiera", pero sí espera volver en septiembre a este lugar para poder dirigir un concierto, como era su intención inicial.


----------



## el palmesano

> *2020 Madrid's voice wants to support in Buenos Aires the 7-September the candidature*
> 
> The tenor Placido Domingo Madrid tries to stop a concert that day in San Francisco to support the candidacy in the event decisive to Istanbul and Tokyo.
> 
> --------------
> 
> *La voz de Madrid 2020 quiere apoyar en Buenos Aires el 7-S*
> 
> El tenor madrileño Plácido Domingo intenta suspender un concierto ese día en San Francisco para poder apoyar a la candidatura en la cita decisiva ante Estambul y Tokio.


http://masdeporte.as.com/masdeporte/2013/07/25/polideportivo/1374705438_948555.html






> *Race underground in support of the candidacy of Madrid 2020*
> 
> 
> First time in history that runs underground night racing
> It will take place on the morning of Saturday 27 to Sunday July 28
> In four days have registered more than 4,000 people
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> 
> *Carrera bajo tierra en apoyo a la candidatura de Madrid 2020*
> 
> 
> Primera vez en la historia que se corre una carrera nocturna bajo tierra
> Tendrá lugar en la madrugada del sábado 27 al domingo 28 de julio
> En cuatro días se han inscrito más de 4.000 personas


http://www.marca.com/2013/07/10/mas_deportes/madrid-2020/1373471236.html


----------



## GEwinnen

Do you know which one will happen first at the IOC Congress, the election of the new IOC president or the 2020 host city?


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lord David said:


> ^^ What are you talking about? NYC came 4th in the 2012 bid race.
> 
> I'd like to see NYC bid again, but only if they dramatically tweak their 2012 bid plan.
> 
> The idea I have been proposing in the past is a Battery Park City style approach in land-filling Piers 25 to 64. It will be costly, but a legacy Olympic Stadium turned MLS 30,000 odd seater, an Aquatics Center (12,000-15,000 main pool, diving pool 5,000, auxiliary pool 6,000), a temporary BMX center, a temporary beach volleyball center and rowing at the waterfront.
> 
> This could also house the Olympic Village and a Main Media Center turned office space post Olympics. If the Izod Center and Nassau Coliseum are spared demolition and are renovated (even at a lower capacity) these venues could host the preliminary rounds of Volleyball and Handball, alongside the Prudential Center and Barclay's Center.
> 
> The Louis Brown Athletic Center at Rutgers University could host Basketball Prelims, whilst Madison Square Garden hosts the finals. The University could also host several other sports too, like Rugby 7's.
> 
> Well, we'll just have to see if NYC gets the nod as the US bid for 2024.


NYC can't bid for 2024 if Los Angeles pushes itself for it.


----------



## redspork02

USOC has stated they will not bid until 2024, and they will not do such a competive, time wasting internal bid process as they did with 2016. Chicago had an amazing bid but international politics get in the way. I would love to see NYC bid but i think NYC doesnt even care to have the games. lol

BTW... why do Latin Americans recently care so much that the term american in anglo is used primaraly for a group of people who reside in a country with the name America in its title.


----------



## George_D

redspork02 said:


> BTW... why do Latin Americans recently care so much that the term american in anglo is used primaraly for a group of people who reside in a country with the name America in its title.


 what do u mean?


----------



## -Corey-

redspork02 said:


> USOC has stated they will not bid until 2024, and they will not do such a competive, time wasting internal bid process as they did with 2016. Chicago had an amazing bid but international politics get in the way. I would love to see NYC bid but i think NYC doesnt even care to have the games. lol
> 
> BTW... why do Latin Americans recently care so much that the term american in anglo is used primaraly for a group of people who reside in a country with the name America in its title.


That's the problem, many cities are eager to host the Games that they would do whatever it takes to get them.. :nuts: While NYC doesn't need any extra attention... And i understand, I'm sure if they decide that if it's time to host the Games, they would get them. In 2012, they just didn't care. I'm surprise NYC ended up as 4th runner up and not disqualified for not having a main stadium....


----------



## isaidso

They under estimated the competition. New York thought it could just walk in there and instantly be a front runner. Competition to host is stiff, and you can't rest on your laurels. I liked the New York bid, but the other bids were very good as well.


----------



## Lord David

^^ Actually, I think it was more the fact that they couldn't do the West Side Stadium plan and had to hastily do that Queens Stadium plan, Citi Field, which although a more ideal location, would have been another athletics stadium turned baseball stadium.

I think the fact that they couldn't secure things from the beginning alongside the fact that most IOC members probably wouldn't have wanted to see another abomination main stadium were key factors as to why NYC came 4th.


----------



## el palmesano

20/07/2013 Ladies European Tour. Open De Espana 2013 Maded 2020, Comunidad De Madrid, Club De Campo Villa De Madrid, 18-21 July. A view of Madrid city from the 16th hole during the third round. Credit: Tristan Jones por Ladies European Tour, en Flickr


21/07/2013 Ladies European Tour. Open De Espana 2013 Maded 2020, Comunidad De Madrid, Club De Campo Villa De Madrid, 18-21 July. Emily Taylor of England during the final round. Credit: Tristan Jones por Ladies European Tour, en Flickr


21/07/2013 Ladies European Tour. Open De Espana 2013 Maded 2020, Comunidad De Madrid, Club De Campo Villa De Madrid, 18-21 July. Celine Herbin of France during the final round. Credit: Tristan Jones por Ladies European Tour, en Flickr


----------



## robhood




----------



## el palmesano

Giant model of the Olympic Madrid






In one month, the IOC will decide which city will host the 2020 Games; and in seven years, its Opening Ceremony will possibly take place in Madrid. Now, the Olympic Bid has opened its project to citizens. In a unique exhibition, presided by a giant model of the Olympic Madrid, all the materials shown to the IOC and to the rest of the world are available to everybody.


----------



## Atomicus

el palmesano said:


> 20/07/2013 Ladies European Tour. Open De Espana 2013 Maded 2020, Comunidad De Madrid, Club De Campo Villa De Madrid, 18-21 July. A view of Madrid city from the 16th hole during the third round. Credit: Tristan Jones por Ladies European Tour, en Flickr


Another example, just like with Tokyo, that proves how nice a city can look if it bets on having a lot of parks and trees...

I've noticed that in my own pics of Madrid, there is barely one or two where there aren't trees displayed...


----------



## redspork02

George_D said:


> what do u mean?


Two pages back on this thread, people were going at it about calling Americans "Americans" when all of the people in the Americas should be called Americans. Similar to Europeans, Africans ect. But Latin Americans/South Americans hate it when people from the United States are called Americanos. I dont get it. I was just stating that the word America is in that counties title, no other country has it. Something for another thread, I guess. :bash:

MADRID Looks AMAZING! Good luck on your BID! Never again, Maid of HONOR! lol


----------



## Lord David

hugodiekonig said:


> NYC can't bid for 2024 if Los Angeles pushes itself for it.


Umm LA did bid for 2012 and 2016 (and even considered 2004 I think), but for 2012 NYC got the nod and 2016 Chicago did. LA didn't even make it past San Francisco as California's candidate. Or at the very least ranked below San Francisco at that case.

LA can push whatever it wants, but I think NYC if they choose to bid again, no matter what their plan is, can get it above LA, or even if not selected, still rank higher than LA.


----------



## swifty78

New York would be tops! Still got a soft spot for Chicago tho they have no intentions of running again


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

-Corey- said:


> unpredictable... Chicago was the clear winner for 2016... and everyone was chocked when it got eliminated in the first round...


I don't understand how Chicago was a clear winner when the IOC made it very clear they wanted the Olympics going to new places. Rio presented a very strong case for their bid when they pointed out on a map that the Olympics have never been held in their hemisphere.


----------



## Beck Duggleby

-Corey- said:


> unpredictable... Chicago was the clear winner for 2016... and everyone was chocked when it got eliminated in the first round...


I wasn't following the bidding closely back then, but it shocks me now. It just didn't make any sense - why make it logistically hard on yourself? That seems to be Olympic standard these days, so our clear "favorite" in Tokyo must be eliminated in the first round, history tells us. reach:


----------



## Lord David

CITYofDREAMS said:


> I don't understand how Chicago was a clear winner when the IOC made it very clear they wanted the Olympics going to new places. Rio presented a very strong case for their bid when they pointed out on a map that the Olympics have never been held in their hemisphere.


Not to mention many IOC members would have been present in Rio's hosting of the 2007 Pan American Games just 2 years before the vote, including IOC President Jacques Rogge. 

This event was key to proving that Rio could host something in the scale and magnitude of the Olympics. Them also winning the rights to host the 2014 World Cup proved that their centerpiece, the Maracana Stadium would be well completed in upgrades before 2016, as well as other key preliminary football venues.


----------



## geloboi0830

can we just stop about the "American" thing and 2016 bid? this thread is all about the 2020 bid, I guess we all know how to read the title. thanks.


----------



## RobH

Beck Duggleby said:


> I wasn't following the bidding closely back then, but it shocks me now. It just didn't make any sense - why make it logistically hard on yourself? That seems to be Olympic standard these days, so our clear "favorite" in Tokyo must be eliminated in the first round, history tells us. reach:


The IOC shortlists all cities it believes capable of hosting after it's received the initial bids. For 2016, if I remember correctly, that meant Baku, Prague and Doha missed the cut and weren't put forward for the final vote.

Therefore, Rio was deemed capable of hosting the Games since it passed the initial evaluation. It might prove more logistically challenging than if the IOC had chosen Chicago, for example, but the IOC knew Rio had been shortlisted so knew they were technically capable. And they balanced risk vs reward (the reward being a Games in such a picturesque setting, first Olympics in South America, potential new market etc.) and decided that it was worth a punt.

Going with the safest bid every time would mean some great Olympics would never have happened.


----------



## -Corey-

CITYofDREAMS said:


> I don't understand how Chicago was a clear winner when the IOC made it very clear they wanted the Olympics going to new places. Rio presented a very strong case for their bid when they pointed out on a map that the Olympics have never been held in their hemisphere.


New places? Chicago never hosted the Games. If they wanted a new place then they should have told Madrid and Tokyo in the first place before bidding. :bash: That's nonsense, they never said anything.


----------



## Beck Duggleby

RobH said:


> The IOC shortlists all cities it believes capable of hosting after it's received the initial bids. For 2016, if I remember correctly, that meant Baku, Prague and Doha missed the cut and weren't put forward for the final vote.
> 
> Therefore, Rio was deemed capable of hosting the Games since it passed the initial evaluation. It might prove more logistically challenging than if the IOC had chosen Chicago, for example, but the IOC knew Rio had been shortlisted so knew they were technically capable. And they balanced risk vs reward (the reward being a Games in such a picturesque setting, first Olympics in South America, potential new market etc.) and decided that it was worth a punt.
> 
> Going with the safest bid every time would mean some great Olympics would never have happened.


Nice explanation! :colgate: It's all about the novelty of having the Games in an exotic place, isn't it? Picturesque, new, a slight bit of danger to add some spark to the games... it all makes sense. But Rio is just a nightmare as far as security/safety is concerned, I would think. Chicago would be easier to plan, but you want to leave... what's the word?... a true Olympic _legacy_ behind, do you not? :cheers:

So is Tokyo 2020 out the door then? :lol:


----------



## sergioib

I think 2020 Olympics will go to Madrid, it is a stunning city that has been doing a lot of hard work to get ready for them!


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

-Corey- said:


> New places?Chicago never hosted the Games. If they wanted a new place then they should have told Madrid and Tokyo in the first place before bidding. :bash: That's nonsense, they never said anything.


Places doesn't necessarily equals Cities, does it? note that I also used the word hemisphere. So let's say other countries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_de_Janeiro_bid_for_the_2016_Summer_Olympics
Throughout the campaign, the Rio de Janeiro bid committee introduced its plans to the General Assemblies of all Associations of National Olympic Committees (ANOC), making the bid's first official presentation on October 11, 2008, to the Pan American Sports Organization (PASO), in Acapulco, Mexico.[43] On October 21, the vision was presented to the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) in Bali, Indonesia, followed by the European Olympic Committees (EOC) on November 21, in Istanbul, Turkey.[44][45] *On March 26, 2009, Rio officials made a praised presentation during the 2009 SportAccord Convention in Denver, United States.[46] For the first time, a world map of the past Olympic host cities was displayed, subsequently becoming an icon of Rio's campaign due to the void in South America*.[47] On March 31, 2009, the Rio de Janeiro bid committee made its plea to the Oceania National Olympic Committees (ONOC) in Queenstown, New Zealand; and on July 7, to the Association of National Olympic Committees of Africa (ANOCA) in Abuja, Nigeria.[48][49] The bid committee also attended many sporting events, such as the Australian and European Youth Olympic Festivals, the Commonwealth Youth Games, the Asian Youth Games and the Mediterranean Games, as well as the Aquatics, Athletics, Rowing and Judo World Championships.[50][51][52][53] The three-year campaign culminated with the beginning of the 13th Olympic Congress in Copenhagen, Denmark, which was officially opened in a ceremony held at the city's Opera House, and after a lunch offered by Margrethe II, Queen of Denmark, to the heads of state of the four Candidate cities at the Amalienborg Palace.[54][55]

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1204815/index.htm
Meanwhile, under Rogge, the IOC awarded the Olympics to South America for the first time, to Rio de Janeiro for 2016; *with his insistence on strict caps on delegation size, a nation even more modestly endowed than Brazil might someday land the Games. *"I'm known within the IOC as Mr. No, because there are many requests for more athletes, more sports, more this and more that," Rogge says. "And I say, 'No.'"

So who is talking none sense? How did you know that Chicago was the clear winner? I like to understand how you got to that conclusion.


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo 2020 Olympic bid: enough to beat the competition?*

I just want to stress the weaknesses of each bid stated in this article. .



> *TOKYO 2020
> Weaknesses*
> 
> While public support has increased in more recent polls, there does seem to be a lack of any deep enthusiasm to host the Games. When the IOC polled Tokyoites in May, the support rate was only 47 percent, versus 78 percent in Madrid and 73 percent in Istanbul. One reason for this might be because, as one commentator at the Lausanne presentations said, the bid “lacks a compelling back-story and is, to put it bluntly, a bit dull”.
> 
> At the presentations in Lausanne, Deputy Prime Minister Taro Aso spoke of how the Olympics was a chance for Japan to show the world it has stood up and recovered from the disaster that afflicted it in 2011. While this is no doubt true, appealing to the misfortunes of those in Tohoku and Fukushima to bring the glitz of the Olympics to Tokyo is, to say the least, a little cheap. It is, nonetheless, very much a feature of the Olympic Movement and commercial sports more generally to affix messages of worth and virtue to the actions of athletes, and thus it might not be enough for Tokyo simply to be ready and well-organised for the Olympics.
> 
> *MADRID 2020
> Weaknesses*
> 
> The team has tried hard to present itself as financially capable of hosting the Olympics with a very small budget, but it is hard to understate the crisis the Spanish economy has been in for the last five years; it very nearly joined the gang of damned European economies that needed a bail-out, has seen continuous anti-government protests in response to deep austerity cuts and has 27 percent unemployment.
> 
> Given the fragile economy, one could hardly say there was “no-risk” in the IOC investing in Madrid. It remains to be seen whether members will give Spain the leg-up it, and the Eurozone, needs, which, given the doubts over the Brazil World Cup in 2014 as a result of widespread protests against bad government priorities, might not be what the IOC wants.
> 
> Another troublesome area for Madrid is IOC president Jacques Rogge’s hinting at giving more equity between continents, which would seemingly now disadvantage a European bid. Oh, and Madrid surely has the worst logo of the lot…
> 
> *ISTANBUL 2020
> Weaknesses*
> 
> Earlier this year, the IOC might just have considered giving Turkey the benefit of the doubt over security concerns. Now, however, security seems very much to be Istanbul’s elephant in the room, as well as, surely, Prime Minister Tayyip Erdoğan’s ham-fisted attempts to quash nationwide protests.
> The force of Erdoğan’s government against what started out as small, peaceful protests has ignited the public and broadened the criticism against him, but the protestors initially demanded only to stop the demolition of Gezi Park – one of Istanbul’s few remaining green spaces – for redevelopment; all this, of course, before large-scale construction for the Olympics has even begun.
> 
> The IOC would surely not wish for the Olympics to add to the grievances of the people of Istanbul, as the 2014 World Cup has for many Brazilians. More risk-averse IOC members may, therefore, opt for Tokyo.


Weekender


----------



## isaidso

sergioib said:


> I think 2020 Olympics will go to Madrid, it is a stunning city that has been doing a lot of hard work to get ready for them!


The Olympics is one of the last things Spain should be contemplating. 27% unemployment and they want to spend billions on a 2 week sporting event?


----------



## el palmesano

^^ No, they want to spend the money mainly in not sportive infrastructure. If you don't know, don't speak... 

And the olympic games will be in 2020, not the next year, so the crisis and the unemployment will be alright by this time, and if you don't' believe it, you just have to look at the history of unemployment in spain, is sad, but we have bad periods of unemployment because the economy of the country has been planed wrongly, they create bad employment as the last time, that the hole country grow because of the construction... 

spain is a touristic county, so the best thing that a touristic contry can do is organize an olympic games. So yes, we have a 27% of unemployment, so just for that we need things like the olypics games that will help us to promotionate the country around the world. 

And remember, the crisis is not a crisis, is a fraud, just a extremly inmoral way to turn the public services in private ones, they are forcing a change of economic system, so the crisis is not related to the olympics games


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid 2020

DISCOVERY UNDERGROUND






http://www.discoveryunderground.es/


----------



## el palmesano

Impressive cake with 2020 little balls of meringue by our friends from Horno San Onofre in support of Madrid 2020. The cake will be displayed at the bakery's shop window from today.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9.155533.145790969219&type=1&relevant_count=1

-------------------------










Alejandro Sanz joins the cause and Volunteer campaign hits target: 50000 volunteers 

“It is an honour for me to be the Madrid 2020 Bid’s 50,000th volunteer,” said Sanz. “I urge everyone to become a volunteer because we can do it if we all pull together. Madrid deserves the Games”


http://www.madrid2020.es/en/alejandro-sanz-joins-the-cause-and-volunteer-campaign-hits-target/


----------



## isaidso

el palmesano said:


> ^^ No, they want to spend the money mainly in not sportive infrastructure. If you don't know, don't speak...


You've never met me, so don't make assumptions about what I know and what I don't know. No nation in Spain's financial situation should be spending their way out of a mess. And certainly not for something that lasts 2 weeks.

If Spaniards think a 2 week event is going to put a dent in a GDP the size of Spain's they've lost the plot entirely. It might have an effect on an economy the size of Iceland, but Spain? Good grief!


----------



## Alluxi

el palmesano said:


> ^^ No, they want to spend the money mainly in not sportive infrastructure. If you don't know, don't speak...


And don't forget that hosting the Olympics needs a lot of money not only fore the venues, but also for public security, for infrastructures, for cleaning the city before, while and after million people visited it all in once, and so on... And no one could say if by 2020 Spanish economy would definitely fixed and able to host the Olympics game.


----------



## sergioib

Well, that is why Madrid offers the most solid option as 80% of the infrastructure is already built as it has been done throughout the 3 times we have bid for the OG. The economy always has its ups and downs (I am an economist, I know how it works) and you just cannot expect that all countries grow continously forever. Therefore, the Olympic Games can be seen as a way to push the Spanish economy out of the recession in the upcoming years where we might be struggling a bit more. This will also help consolidate Madrid as a world city and give it the fame Barcelona acquired during their Olympics.


----------



## Seyfo

Madrid has 0,1% chance to win. They should be glad they are at the last 3. This will be surely a race between Istanbul and Tokyo may the best win.


----------



## Alluxi

sergioib said:


> Well, that is why Madrid offers the most solid option as 80% of the infrastructure is already built as it has been done throughout the 3 times we have bid for the OG. The economy always has its ups and downs (I am an economist, I know how it works) and you just cannot expect that all countries grow continously forever. Therefore, the Olympic Games can be seen as a way to push the Spanish economy out of the recession in the upcoming years where we might be struggling a bit more. This will also help consolidate Madrid as a world city and give it the fame Barcelona acquired during their Olympics.


I've already told what I think about the fact that 80% of the infrastructure of Madrid's bid is already built: in 7 years they might be not so modern and efficient. If the IOC is scared that the host city can not build the venues in time, I can say that this problem won't concern Tokyo. I visit regularly the japanese section of this forum and I can say that all the projects are completed in time. (I can't say about Instanbul because I don't know it :lol: )

the fact that Madrid will make austerity the keyword of its bid could be a disvantage: if the crisis lasts again, people maybe want to see something different on the 2 weeks of this great event, not something that will remind the economic difficulties. they want distraction for a while. that's why Madrid lost to Rio and London.

There is a point I didn't get: Madrid claims that it will use the Olympics for boost the economy and emprove its international image. And it's all right. But when the same thing is told about Tokyo, here there are protests rising.


----------



## Alluxi

el palmesano said:


> spain is a touristic county, so the best thing that a touristic contry can do is organize an olympic games.


you spoke about tourism, so I have to share this article :lol:



> http://www.sportsfeatures.com/olymp...kyo-record-tourist-figures-boost-the-2020-bid
> 
> ALASTAIR HIMMER / Sports Features Communications
> 
> (SFC) If you thought Tokyo might be lagging behind Olympic rivals Istanbul and Madrid as a potential tourist hot spot, think again. Figures recently released by the Japanese government officials revealed a record 4.95 million travelers visiting the country in the first six months of 2013 - up a whopping 23 percent from last year and providing a timely boost to Tokyo's 2020 Olympic bid.
> 
> The data released by the Japan National Tourist Organization (JNTO) has partly been helped by a weaker yen and increased flights into the country by budget carriers. It also showed that the number of tourists from 10 Asian countries, including South Korea and Taiwan, had hit all-time highs from January to June.
> 
> "We are encouraged to see such strong tourism in Japan," said Tokyo 2020 CEO Masato Mizuno. "Japan's established and growing tourism industry highlights the huge numbers of people from around the world who are enthralled by our country.
> 
> "They travel to Japan to enjoy exactly the warm welcome, spirit of celebration and dynamic culture that visitors will experience at Tokyo 2020, a Games that will create memories which last a lifetime."
> 
> The previous half-year high for visitors to Japan came in the second half of 2010 and, although numbers fell after the 2011 earthquake and tsunami, around 900,000 people flocked to the country in June - the second-highest monthly figure on record.
> 
> The latest JNTO figures put Japan firmly back on the tourist map as Tokyo awaits the Sept. 7 vote on which city will host the 2020 Olympics.
> 
> The kick-starting of the 'Cool Japan' brand first coined a decade ago and adopted from the 'Cool Britannia' period in 1990s Britain comes with rivals Istanbul recovering from the recent rioting which turned violent and Madrid's struggle to convince taxpayers at home and the outside world the city can host the Games with the nation's economy in a tailspin.
> 
> Tokyo's standing as a 'safe pair of hands' among the three bidding cities is reflected in its standing as a clear favorite with bookmakers and this year's sharp rise in tourist numbers is certain to inspire confidence among the private sector and boost support after losing out to Rio in the race for the 2016 Olympics.
> 
> It also puts to bed the notion that people are opting to avoid Japan after the tsunami and resulting nuclear crisis in 2011. The United Nations World Tourism Organization revealed that the number of global tourists grew by just 4 percent between January and April this year, further underlining Japan's surge in popularity.
> 
> Tokyo is bidding to host the Games for the first time since becoming Asia's first Olympic host city in 1964.
> At the bid committee's final briefing to the International Olympic Committee in Lausanne last month, Tokyo governor Naoki Inose promised the Games would run like clockwork if awarded to the Japanese capital.
> 
> "Every athlete and member of the Games Family will arrive on time - every time," he insisted. "No one will be stuck in a traffic jam when they should be competing, training or working."
> 
> Istanbul, seen by many as Tokyo's main rival for the 2020 Olympics, has yet to fully convince it can solve its enormous infrastructure problems and choking traffic in time for the Games, with concerns over preparations in Sochi and Rio heightening fears about the Turkish city's capacity to deliver on its promises.


----------



## Alluxi

Seyfo said:


> Madrid has 0,1% chance to win. They should be glad they are at the last 3. This will be surely a race between Istanbul and Tokyo may the best win.


nope, the real rival of Tokyo is Madrid, and it will be very tough to defeat, it will be a pleasure and a great honor if Tokyo wins against it  . Imho Istanbul is out of the games (unluckily).


----------



## OriK

isaidso said:


> No nation in Spain's financial situation should be spending their way out of a mess. And certainly not for something that lasts 2 weeks.
> 
> If Spaniards think a 2 week event is going to put a dent in a GDP the size of Spain's they've lost the plot entirely. It might have an effect on an economy the size of Iceland, but Spain? Good grief!


Well, it happened in the past. And with endurable effects.

Who knew Barcelona before hosting the games? It was a completely underrated city.

And by then Spain was inside another crisis of a similar magnitude, even with a similar unemployment rate.



Alluxi said:


> And don't forget that hosting the Olympics needs a lot of money not only fore the venues, but also for public security, for infrastructures, for cleaning the city before, while and after million people visited it all in once, and so on... And no one could say if by 2020 Spanish economy would definitely fixed and able to host the Olympics game.


Please, Madrid safely hosts at least one event with millions of people per year. And it's cleaned every single night. (I often wait further at the end of big events as it's awesome to see how in 15 mins, it pass from an absolute mess to a street in which nobody would have thinked that somethink have happened).



Alluxi said:


> I've already told what I think about the fact that 80% of the infrastructure of Madrid's bid is already built: in 7 years they might be not so modern and efficient.


If a infraestructure gets obsolete in that space of time, our society has a severe problem. I think that the IOC will understand that the humanity has limited resources.

For me it's ok to build infraestructures when are needed, but build just for building is pointless and irresponsible.

Of course Madrid has done it in the past (that's why it does have oversized infraestructures able to host the games), but my point is that being able to succesfully using your current infraestructure shouldn't be something bad.



Alluxi said:


> the fact that Madrid will make austerity the keyword of its bid could be a disvantage: if the crisis lasts again, people maybe *want to see something different on the 2 weeks of this great event, not something that will remind the economic difficulties*. they want distraction for a while. that's why Madrid lost to Rio and London.


:nuts: WTF?

We are talking about a sporting event right? Just to be sure...

Or do you think that people here is starving in the streets? Do you even know Madrid? I know by foreign friends that the effects of the crisis are being magnified by the media. The crisis is severe but Spain is still a rich country (and lately it seems that it's not getting worse ).



Alluxi said:


> There is a point I didn't get: Madrid claims that it will use the Olympics for boost the economy and emprove its international image. And it's all right. But when the same thing is told about Tokyo, here there are protests rising.


I don't protest, good for Tokyo if they get to achieve that. It's a great city and I'm sure it would be able to organize a great olympics (just like Madrid is able). But of course I'm not going to defend Tokyo...

But the main difference is that Tokyo is a consolidated world city and Madrid is a (re-)emerging world city. I do think that Madrid would be more sensible to that matter than Tokyo.



Alluxi said:


> you spoke about tourism, so I have to share this article :lol:


He said that Spain is a tourist country, and it's true, Spain is the 4th country in the world by number of tourists and the 2nd by number of revenue...

But it's also true that Madrid isn't a very well known city (compared with the rest of Spain) and it also has very much to offer. That's why the city needs to present herself to the world in a global event like the olympics.


----------



## sergioib

I couldn't agree more with what you just said, OriK! Well done!


----------



## RobH

2020 could be great for Madrid's international stature absolutely, but London's Games - which involved a lot more construction and therefore job creation than Madrid's will - weren't a huge boost to the economy overall. Madrid's won't "push the Spanish economy out of the recession in the upcoming years" either, especially since 80%+ of the venues are already ready.

If Madrid is awarded 2020 it'll be a great confidence boost and a project of national interest - something positive after the recent gloom - but it's not going to be even a partial cure for Spain's problems I don't think.


----------



## Alluxi

OriK said:


> Please, Madrid safely hosts at least one event with millions of people per year. And it's cleaned every single night. (I often wait further at the end of big events as it's awesome to see how in 15 mins, it pass from an absolute mess to a street in which nobody would have thinked that somethink have happened).


I know Madrid is a clean and safe city, I visited it several times, but anyway the organization of the Olympic Games will not easy to handle (I'm not saying Madrid is not able to do that, just is not as simple as we might think)





> If a infraestructure gets obsolete in that space of time, our society has a severe problem. I think that the IOC will understand that the humanity has limited resources.
> 
> For me it's ok to build infraestructures when are needed, but build just for building is pointless and irresponsible.
> 
> Of course Madrid has done it in the past (that's why it does have oversized infraestructures able to host the games), but my point is that being able to succesfully using your current infraestructure shouldn't be something bad.


well, actually when I said that thing about infrastructures I was including the venues as well, my fault, I forgot to mention them :lol: 
By the way, Madrid is not the only candidate city which has already them built *cough cough tokyo cough*





> WTF?
> 
> We are talking about a sporting event right? Just to be sure...
> 
> Or do you think that people here is starving in the streets? Do you even know Madrid? I know by foreign friends that the effects of the crisis are being magnified by the media. The crisis is severe but Spain is still a rich country (and lately it seems that it's not getting worse ).


Yep, exactly, a sporting event seen by billions of people who want to relax and not thinking they are watching a low-cost edition of the Olympic games 
(as the media will remind them constantly)

As I told before, I know Madrid, I know Spain (I studied Spanish for some months in Salamanca two years ago, and I also visited the capital), tiengo amigos de Madrid, and so I can say that people are not starving in the streets, I didn't even say that :nuts:
I just expressed my opinion: Spain should first of all spend that money in other fields, try to resolve its problems and then organize the Olympics. I remind you that also Rome withdrew its application because of Italy's financial condition (I know that Madrid has already built infrastructure etc. etc., but at the end we've got a similar situation)



> But the main difference is that Tokyo is a consolidated world city and Madrid is a (re-)emerging world city. I do think that Madrid would be more sensible to that matter than Tokyo.





> He said that Spain is a tourist country, and it's true, Spain is the 4th country in the world by number of tourists and the 2nd by number of revenue...
> 
> But it's also true that Madrid isn't a very well known city (compared with the rest of Spain) and it also has very much to offer. That's why the city needs to present herself to the world in a global event like the olympics.


That's not right at all. Tokyo is a consolidated world city, ok, but in latest years Japan is obscured from China.
On the other hand, also Madrid is a consolidated city, maybe not in economics, but it is the 5th most visited in the world. And I remember when I visited el Museo del Prado it was plenty of tourists, expecially there were a lot of Japanese tourists in front of Goya's la maja desnuda/vestida, and also in Zaragoza there were at least 2 Japanese tourists for each spanish residents :lol: (so, as you can see, you don't have to worry, who is really interested in art and culture visits Spain and Madrid  )



Anyway, reading comments on the internet about madrid 2020 I found many Spanish people complaining that they invest too much in Madrid and they lack of infrastructures in the near comunidades, that they are worried that the most of policemen will be in Madrid and so on...

I'm not saying that Madrid should not host the Games, but I just advice to wait...
Even though when I read other kind of comments (not in this forum and not by you, polite Spanish supporters of Madrid 2020 who cooperate to create a constructive argument) I really wish to see Istanbul or Tokyo elected. You can't imagine how ignorant and full of prejudice is the average Spanish man. (don't get me wrong, as I told you I love Spain and its people -we are also neighboors and cousins, we share the same heritage-, but sometimes I can't really stand Iberics... and I say the same when my countrymen acts like this) :bash:


----------



## OriK

^^ I'm not quoting because I want to write a short message.

Roma was in a very different position than Madrid, although the economics issues of Italy and Spain are comparable, the ecconomic effort needed by Madrid was much lower. Furthermore, Madrid is one of the least affected Spanish regions by the crisis.

And about the lack of infraestructures in the near "comunidades", it has nothing to do with the olympics as Madrid is a autonomous region with it's own budget just like the other "comunidades". This is a demographic problem that Spain suffers... did you know that there are more or less the same people living in the "Comunidad de Madrid" than in the other non-coastal "comunidades" all together?

And about what you said about Spaniards... I will only add that sometimes we are too much passionated... and therefore we can be missunderstood, but I think that your description about an average Spanish man is too exagerated.


----------



## Alluxi

el palmesano said:


> most boring didn't mean that is a boring city, is just that between those 3 cities, for him, mos most boring is this one


I know what did he mean .___.
Anyway, I remark what I said: Tokyo and boring can't stay in the same line. He had to be more detailed.

Just to know... What do Madrid actually offer? I mean, everyone is emphasizing that Madrid has already infrastructures, venues etc, etc... What else? Is Madrid 2020 only this?

(I'm not trolling, I was asking myself why the only thing I remember of this bid is the presence of infrastructures)


----------



## Lord David

Madrid offers world class culture (although all 3 cities really offer this) a safe host, but more importantly the potential to revitalize the staggering economy (it might not fix it, but it will offer 1,000's of much needed jobs, even if most are temporary).

Then we have the potential to boost Madrid's and Spain's morale.


----------



## Alluxi

I mean on a technical level. I know about the economic and moral boost (every Olympic Games deliver them), but these are consequences. For example, Tokyo promises it will organize technological-advanced, athletes-friendly and doping-free Games and Istanbul want to use is particularly geographical position and history to unite cultures. What about Madrid?


----------



## CB31

Kika said:


> ^^ Yes right, you can naturally not see this in France... hno:


This is all your argument? I have even mentioned France? we talking about Istambul, Madrid or Tokyo, no? :nuts:



juanpe_r said:


> wow! nice pictures! Have you ever actually been in Madrid? Really.....I wont even give you a longer answer...or find online a few pictures from other cities to post here.
> You right....Madrid is disgusting....the whole Spain actually, thats why almost 60million turist (with a country of only 47m) visit us every year! (8 of that million to Madrid).
> Such a disgusting city and country should never get the games!:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
> PD: you are welcome in Madrid so you can take some pics by yoursef!


Frist I didn't said Madrid was disgusting so don't change my words. I only translate exactly what was in the Spanish hashtag, or are you going to tell me it doesn't says that?

Second you're are exaggerating everything in a childish way. I don't have anything against Spain nor Madrid, I just gave my opion pointing that I thing Tokyo would do better than Madrid or Istambul. So all your comments are out of place.

Third to all of you, I didn't make up this photos or the information, I was talking about the current situation.

Finally, if you don't agree is normal but don't exaggerate the comments to them attack it.

And I have been to Madrid this year so I can talk with confident about the reports on Twitter. But overall you have a nice city.


----------



## geloboi0830

by Winglet Photography


----------



## juanpe_r

CB31 said:


> This is all your argument? I have even mentioned France? we talking about Istambul, Madrid or Tokyo, no? :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> Frist I didn't said Madrid was disgusting so don't change my words. I only translate exactly what was in the Spanish hashtag, or are you going to tell me it doesn't says that?
> 
> Second you're are exaggerating everything in a childish way. I don't have anything against Spain nor Madrid, I just gave my opion pointing that I thing Tokyo would do better than Madrid or Istambul. So all your comments are out of place.
> 
> Third to all of you, I didn't make up this photos or the information, I was talking about the current situation.
> 
> Finally, if you don't agree is normal but don't exaggerate the comments to them attack it.
> 
> And I have been to Madrid this year so I can talk with confident about the reports on Twitter. But overall you have a nice city.


Have you been in Madrid this year??? and the pics are the actual situation?? you kidding me right?

And second. Yes I tell you: Madrid esta asqueroso doesn´t exactly mean Madrid is disgusting. Even in the translator tells you that. there is a different nuance in Spanish. Starting with verb to be, that there are 2 in spanish, ser/estar. Estar is mostly temporary.
Excatly translations don´t awlways work!

And third. By checking in google: "name of any city of the world"+rubbish....you will have the same kind of pictures from Tokio, Istambul or any other place....


----------



## juanpe_r

Alluxi said:


> I mean on a technical level. I know about the economic and moral boost (every Olympic Games deliver them), but these are consequences. For example, Tokyo promises it will organize technological-advanced, athletes-friendly and doping-free Games and Istanbul want to use is particularly geographical position and history to unite cultures. What about Madrid?


What can I tell you? 
For Madrid it could be: Safe Games (2nd safest capital in Europe after Copenhag, a much smaller city, last release in Eurostat a week ago), athlete friendly( with every athlete incluiding LGTB ones),Cheap games, or at least responsible with the money(there is no...) they could also use "the particularly geographical position and history to unite cultures". Bridge between Africa, Latin America and Europe, a city that was muslim for over 650 years. A city with over 20% of inmigrants from more than 170 countries (way more than Tokio or Istambul you can check statics online) living in peace....etc....etc..

But you right, Madrid is not selling that. I don´t know if it´s because Madrid2020 team is not the best possible, or actually because It´s obvious what IOC member can expect from Madrid. 
Maybe that big ideas were nice in the 50´s and nowadays you can check online whatever you want. There is info everywhere. Plus IOC member (the ones that vote.....) They Know all the candidates perfectly! Specially Madrid:nuts::nuts::nuts: It´s the third time we try to get the games!!!
The have already come 3 times for a long-weekend! If we loose again and the city tries for 2024, they might go directly to the SPA in the hotel instead of visiting around the sport facilities! LOL

Now seriosly, I will try to find out what they want to sell.


----------



## Madrid-Come&See!

From the candidature file:


VISION
1.1 Reasons for Hosting the Games and Vision Our opportunity to be part of Olympic History

Today, more than ever, we believe the values of the Olympic Movement will motivate and provide us with the engine for sustainable economic development. This engine will enable us to focus on social welfare, grow our potential and instil progress in our society. Therefore, the Madrid 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games Bid is driven by loyalty and a desire to:
Madrid 2020 will unify the whole country together, a country that supports a single project enthusiastically, showing the world the best possible image of Spain and its people.

1.2 Vision and Long-term Strategy of the City
Since 1999, Madrid has created a strategic development plan that encompasses the vision of hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games. This plan has included:
Improved transportation.
–Development of renewable energy.
–Construction of new sports facilities.
–The strengthening of our city’s image on the international
stage.
All of which has positioned Madrid as Spain’s most sustainable city, and one of the largest economies in Europe. In 2010, Madrid embarked on a process of reflection, serving to refocus the city’s development model, as set out in the Strategic Plan entitled Futuro Ciudad Madrid 2020, which structures the city’s medium and long-term planning and initiatives.
The vision of Madrid 2020 provided the starting point
for the development of the Futuro Ciudad Madrid 2020 Strategic Plan. A plan which has been developed through participation and commitment, involving 38 experts and 22 institutions brought together in 4 working groups, tracing a route map for Madrid over the coming years and laying down 26 objectives, 80 operational strands and more than 350 specific actions that integrate seamlessly with our vision both now and beyond 2020.

LEGACY
1.3 Benefits of the Bid 
Legacy
The huge legacy of the 2012 and 2016 bids has provided numerous tangible and intangible benefits that will continue to enhance Madrid 2020. These are demonstrated in the report commissioned by the city of Madrid in December 2009, namely:
–Increase in the number of sports facilities. –Great experience in organising sporting events.
Regeneration of the area around the River Manzanares
and creation of an urban and metropolitan –environmental corridor.
Improvements to the public transport network with a considerable increase in accessibility throughout the system and a reduction in noise and atmospheric
–
–Reinforce our engagement with the Olympic Movement. We firmly believe in Olympic values as the cornerstone on which to build and grow a shared spirit and a re- ignited enthusiasm, and as a direct benefit from hosting the Games, propelling a whole generation towards a better future.
–The regeneration of green spaces.
–Intensify social integration through sport. The city
of Madrid is a diverse and multi-cultural society, home
to citizens of 194 different nationalities, for whom sport acts as a key element of union and cohesion. Madrid 2020 aims to use the power of the Games and the Olympic
–values to foster inclusivity and maintain its diversity. Share our passion for sport. Spain is internationally recognised for its passion for sport, its sporting talents and its experience in organising sporting events, which gives the “Sport & Spain” brand its reputation for excellence.
Be the powerhouse that invigorates the country’s economy 
–Stimulate economic development. Madrid 2020 Games
will provide a catalyst for economic, industrial and commercial activity, generate jobs, attract investment, promote tourism and strengthen the image of the city and of the country as a whole.
–Inspire our youngest citizens. Madrid 2020 is a project
of progress, development and new opportunities. The Olympic and Paralympic Games provide the key which will open the door to hope for a future, where new generations will be able to achieve their goals, and inspire a whole sport-loving society.

Madrid 2020 Vision. For a Sustainable Future 
Our vision for a sustainable Games is based on:
–A new SMART management model, delivered by a team –of people who are focussed, qualified and experienced.
A responsible strategy offering a new innovative, efficient and exemplary organisational focus.
The Madrid 2020 Plan is based on the use of the excellent infrastructure already in existence, within an unrivalled historical setting, without the need for any major transformation or mass construction projects, and with affordable investment. We will be diligent in our delivering of the Madrid 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games, and demonstrate a responsible attitude towards our surrounding natural environment.
Madrid 2020 will inspire the current generation without jeopardising the opportunity of future generations.
–pollution.
Development of renewable energies to a level of 25% of the city’s overall energy consumption.
–Increase in tourist numbers since 2003.
Creation of new cultural centres and programmes.


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo Bids for Compact and Futuristic 2020 Olympic Games*


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo Tower and Tokyo SkyTree for TOKYO 2020*


----------



## geloboi0830




----------



## el palmesano

Alluxi said:


> I know what did he mean .___.
> Anyway, I remark what I said: Tokyo and boring can't stay in the same line. He had to be more detailed.
> 
> Just to know... What do Madrid actually offer? I mean, everyone is emphasizing that Madrid has already infrastructures, venues etc, etc... What else? Is Madrid 2020 only this?
> 
> (I'm not trolling, I was asking myself why the only thing I remember of this bid is the presence of infrastructures)


original ideas: ???



> *Carrera Discovery Underground/ Discovery Underground Race*


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151622863529220.1073741873.145790969219&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.621596244537666.1073741825.277119358985358&type=1


----------



## el palmesano

Carrera Discovery Underground de apoyo a Madrid 2020 en el Metro de Madrid

(when they upluad the video in english I will post here)


----------



## el palmesano

Alluxi, not everything is advanced technology, the original ideas are also very important


----------



## hkskyline

*In Japanese Poll, 57.7% Approve of Abe's Cabinet - Kyodo*
25 August 2013
Dow Jones

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's cabinet commands 57.7% approval, up slightly from 56.2% in July, a Kyodo News survey showed Sunday.

In the nationwide telephone survey conducted Saturday and Sunday, the disapproval rating stood at 25.6%, down from 31.7% in July, Kyodo news agency reported.

Of all respondents, 29.1% said the consumption tax rate should remain at 5%, rather than being raised to 8% next April, as scheduled.

Meanwhile, 22.7% of respondents said the planned sales-tax increase should be delayed, 22.5% said the tax should be raised as scheduled and 22% said the margin of the tax increase should be narrowed, suggesting the general public is divided on the issue.

Mr. Abe is expected to make a final decision on whether to raise the consumption-tax rate next April before the Diet convenes an extraordinary session in mid-October.

On the controversial issue of whether to allow Japan to exercise the right of collective self-defense, 47.4% of poll respondents opposed it, Kyodo reported.

Mr. Abe is eager to end Japan's self-imposed ban on the right to exercise collective self-defense by changing the current government interpretation of the Constitution, Kyodo said.

Successive governments have maintained that Japan cannot exercise the right to collective self-defense because doing so would exceed the minimum necessary to defend itself, as permitted under the pacifist Constitution.

Of the respondents, 24.1% said exercising the right should be allowed by revising the Constitution, while 20% said it should be allowed through changing the interpretation of the constitution.

On Mr. Abe's decision not to visit the Yasukuni Shrine on the Aug. 15 anniversary of Japan's surrender in World War II and to send a ritual offering instead in his capacity as leader of the ruling Liberal Democratic Party, 62.2% said it was appropriate, while 26% said it was not appropriate.

In the survey, 45.5% said a Japanese prime minister should decide whether to visit Yasukuni irrespective of the nation's relations with China and South Korea, while 28% said a leader should refrain from going to the shrine so as not to harm diplomatic ties.

A total of 19.8% said a prime minister should visit Yasukuni.

Kyodo reported that 17.9% of poll respondents said they believe the Japanese economy has been recovering thanks to Mr. Abe's policies, while 77.9% said they do not believe so.

As for the economic outlook, 30.7% said they expect economic conditions to improve, while 58.9% said they do not.

*Asked about Tokyo's bid to host the 2020 Summer Olympics, 78% expressed support while 19.1% were opposed. *


----------



## -Corey-

why so low


----------



## Skyprince

If a city is relatively dirty, relatively lagging behind in gay rights will it pose serious problems to the game and tourists ? Some very conservative nations in the world have organized regional games , conferences and other international events though at smaller scale than Olympics, yet haven't heard of any massive arrests or many people being thrown into jail.
Participants arrived & departed out almost all without problems.


----------



## Alluxi

el palmesano said:


> Alluxi, not everything is advanced technology, the original ideas are also very important


I agree with you, but... you brought me exemples of creativity on promoting and advertising the bid. Will the underground be used as a venue? Ehm... no! (but it would be cool :lol: )

Also Tokyo and Istanbul know how to do this:

Look at the videos some post before;


三井本館 2020年オリンピック・パラリンピック招致特別ライトアップ　Mitsui Main Building di ELCAN KE-7A, su Flickr


Lantern for Marine Day di wiennat, su Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kota-g/9302428401/ (check also this link, please, I can't post it on this forum)


Tokyo Metropolitan Government Buildings Special light up di mikaest.777, su Flickr

https://tokyo2020.jp/en/news/index.php?mode=page&id=883



and when we talk about originality Tokyo (and Japan) is second to no one:






^^ this video shows the ceremony for the grand re-opening ceremony of Tokyo Station, when the works of the restoration were almost finished and allowed to show the façade again after several months.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/qseye

^^ you can see how every amount of time people, with their smartphones can throw fireworks on the screen by themselves


Giant Japanese Ghost in Harajuku di tokyofashion, su Flickr

^^ or just see how in Tokyo they promote new movies, singers etc... 

so, now, can you give another exemple concerning the bid itself? because after all nobody has answered me yet (maybe I've been too vague XD ): Is "low-cost Games" the only (unofficial) motto of Madrid 2020? what should we expect from the Spanish capital?


----------



## falp6

I support Tokyo, japanesse promises a spectacular Olympic games. 

Secondly, Istanbul. It could be very interesting to see the first games in a country with a Muslim majority. It would be an event quite exotic.

Madrid doesn't excite me, despite Spain possessing a good precedent with Barcelonas 1992. It would be about a games too austere.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I am not supporting any of these. But if I have to chose one I will pick Tokyo.


----------



## geloboi0830

Alluxi said:


> I agree with you, but... you brought me exemples of creativity on promoting and advertising the bid. Will the underground be used as a venue? Ehm... no! (but it would be cool :lol: )
> 
> Also Tokyo and Istanbul know how to do this:
> 
> Look at the videos some post before;
> 
> 
> 三井本館 2020年オリンピック・パラリンピック招致特別ライトアップ　Mitsui Main Building di ELCAN KE-7A, su Flickr
> 
> 
> Lantern for Marine Day di wiennat, su Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kota-g/9302428401/ (check also this link, please, I can't post it on this forum)
> 
> 
> Tokyo Metropolitan Government Buildings Special light up di mikaest.777, su Flickr
> 
> https://tokyo2020.jp/en/news/index.php?mode=page&id=883
> 
> 
> 
> and when we talk about originality Tokyo (and Japan) is second to no one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ this video shows the ceremony for the grand re-opening ceremony of Tokyo Station, when the works of the restoration were almost finished and allowed to show the façade again after several months.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/qseye
> 
> ^^ you can see how every amount of time people, with their smartphones can throw fireworks on the screen by themselves
> 
> 
> Giant Japanese Ghost in Harajuku di tokyofashion, su Flickr
> 
> ^^ or just see how in Tokyo they promote new movies, singers etc...
> 
> so, now, can you give another exemple concerning the bid itself? because after all nobody has answered me yet (maybe I've been too vague XD ): Is "low-cost Games" the only (unofficial) motto of Madrid 2020? what should we expect from the Spanish capital?


Japan's greatest gift to the world: *INNOVATION*
If Tokyo wins, we'll be expecting a very colorful and technologically advanced Olympics. The Philippines and the rest of Southeast Asia support TOKYO 2020. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## geloboi0830

*12 Days* to go! :banana::banana::banana:









by 東京2020オリンピック・パラリンピック - Tokyo2020


----------



## geloboi0830

Tokyo for the win!
World's largest and best metropolitan city.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

geloboi0830 said:


> Japan's greatest gift to the world: *INNOVATION*
> If Tokyo wins, we'll be expecting a very colorful and technologically advanced Olympics. The Philippines and the rest of Southeast Asia supports TOKYO 2020. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


I also support Tokyo for 2020 Olympiad.


----------



## geloboi0830

Tokyo Summer 2013（TOKYO 2020 CANDIDATE CITY） by kota-G, on Flickr


----------



## Judgejudy123

geloboi0830 said:


> *12 Days* to go! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 東京2020オリンピック・パラリンピック - Tokyo2020


It's so exciting :banana: :banana:


----------



## robhood

*GOOD BYE ISTANBUL 2020*^^



> Turkish PM promises separate pools for men and women


hno:



> Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan promised to bring separate Olympic pools for men and women to the Black Sea province of Rize, during a speech on Aug. 26.
> 
> The prime minister was praising Rize’s football team, which was recently promoted to the top national league, when he said more services would be brought to the Black Sea city, including Olympic pools.
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...women-during-speech.aspx?pageID=238&nid=53257


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ does it affect their bid positively or negatively?


----------



## OriK

How might affect it positively?


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## geloboi0830

^^ Thoughtful *Tokyo*! So nice. Sugoi! :cheers1:

















by 東京2020オリンピック・パラリンピック - Tokyo2020


----------



## geloboi0830

*TOKYO | The Candidate City*

The Candidate City by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr


----------



## Aulus

It think it will be a very close decision between Tokyo and Madrid. Istanbul would be a big surprise, but it is highly unlikely


----------



## CB31

*Tokyo's fiscal strength gives it edge for 2020 Olympics bid*



> After protests over amount of money being spent in Brazil and Russia, Japanese insist IOC can bank on them to deliver profitable Games
> 
> Tokyo has sent a clear message to the International Olympic Committee less than three weeks before the vote to decide the host city for the 2020 Summer Games: Bank on us.
> 
> With the IOC under pressure to keep escalating Olympic budgets in check amid protests and political sniping in Brazil and Russia, Tokyo has underlined its promise to deliver a profitable Games without the risk of over-spending.
> 
> "We're very healthy," Tokyo 2020 chief executive officer Masato Mizuno said. "Tokyo is a safe pair of hands and that includes financial strength. *We already have a US$4.5 billion Olympic hosting fund so financially there's no problem - we're secure. We also have city and government guarantees. There is no worry*."
> 
> Tokyo, which tiptoed into the bidding race after losing out to Rio for 2016, remains the favourite with the bookmakers to beat rivals Istanbul and Madrid for the right to stage the 2020 Games.
> 
> Having re-entered the fray with the country still recovering from a deadly tsunami and resulting nuclear crisis in 2011, Tokyo's budget and financial stability could be a key factor in the September 7 vote in Buenos Aires.
> 
> Mizuno, who has clocked up so many air miles lobbying for votes that he has his right hand in a protective support from constantly lifting his luggage, insisted Tokyo had even more cash at its disposal for 2020.
> 
> "The US$4.5 billion budget included the main stadium," he said of the US$1.4 billion flying-saucer design with retractable roof. "The main stadium has since become the national stadium funded [separately] by the government so we have even more reserves. You can rely on us to deliver."
> 
> (...)


Best of the luck Tokyo :banana2:


----------



## OriK

^^ this news might confirm what Aulus says as they are exploiting the lack of confidence in the Spanish economy... although it seems to be improving.



Aulus said:


> It think it will be a very close decision between Tokyo and Madrid. Istanbul would be a big surprise, but it is highly unlikely


----------



## Alluxi

> The latest government survey on the bid for the Tokyo 2020 Summer Olympic Games reveals that 92 per cent of the public support Tokyo hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> The poll was conducted by the Japan Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology.
> 
> Tsunekazu Takeda, International Olympic Committee (IOC) member and President of Tokyo 2020 and the Japanese Olympic Committee said, "the vast public support in Tokyo and across Japan for hosting the Olympic and Paralympic Games illustrates the positive momentum that is continuing to build for our bid. The latest survey result underlines the nation's passion for sport and excitement about both our plans to host a superb Games and global vision to benefit sport".
> 
> Madrid and Istanbul are competing with Tokyo for the 2020 Games and the IOC will select the host city next week in Buenos Aires, Argentina.


http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_bids/2020_bid_news/1216136734.html

Somehow Tokyo 2020's team made right decisions during the promotional campaign of the bid across the country :cheers:


----------



## Alluxi

> *Tokyo is playing the right game in its bid to host the 2020 Olympics*
> 
> 
> Next month Tokyo will find out if they will be the host city for the 2020 Olympics.
> 
> Lorraine King visited the capital of Japan to see what it has to offer tourists
> Tokyo is often described as one of the most expensive cities in the world.
> 
> Granted property prices are at a premium with the city bursting with condominiums (apartments) to cope with an estimated population of 13 million – 5m more than London.
> 
> But for tourists the price of land and property isn’t a factor when visiting this bustling city.
> 
> If Tokyo is picked as the hosts of the 2020 Olympics visitors will enjoy an array of interesting and thought-provoking places to visit, sights to see and things to eat.
> 
> 
> One of the first very noticeable things about Tokyo is how clean it is. I would happily eat my dinner of the pavements and we are talking about pavements that are trampled on by millions of people each day.
> 
> During my four day stay I failed to spot one piece of litter any where in the city, not a chewing gum wrapper, crisp packet or a discarded receipt.
> 
> How is this possible in a city that also has very few litter bins?
> 
> I can only presume its down to discipline and respect for the place where you live/ work.
> 
> 
> For a place which is known across the global for its advances in technology the thought of visiting a ‘robot restaurant’ intrigued me.
> 
> Was this is an eatery where diners were served by robots?
> 
> Would it be like a scene from Doctor Who with a Dalek-type waiter greeting me on arrival?
> 
> No this restaurant was more like a cabaret act consisting of scantily-dressed women on giant robots singing and dancing and doing bizarre circus type acts.
> 
> I was hooked.
> 
> As a tourist I wanted to see more Japanese cabaret.
> 
> It’s unusual and addictive.
> 
> For those who prefer a less eye-popping form of entertainment a performance at the Kabuki-za Theatre is a must.
> 
> This classical form of treading the boards dates back from the Edo period (1603 - 1868) and involves the men-only cast adorning whitened faces and huge outlandish wigs that Elton John would be jealous off.
> 
> The cast ‘hams up’ their lines resulting in slight overacting however this makes it more enjoyable.
> 
> As expected the play is in Japanese but I managed to keep up with the storyline by wearing a pair of headphones and listening to a specially narrated recording in English (other languages are available too).
> 
> Visiting a Kabuki-za is seen by some as a formal affair akin to the Proms in the UK so some women and men wearing beautiful and colourful Kimonos of the highest standard.
> 
> The traditional Japanese robe has made its way into the Western world as a fashion item but in Japan the colour, fabric, print and even the type of sleeve can tell you a lot about the wearer.
> 
> For instance a young unmarried woman would wear a Kimono of a bright or light colour with a long sleeve while an older or married woman would traditionally stick to a darker shade with a shorter sleeve.
> 
> It was pleasure to admire the variety of Kimonos in the theatre.
> 
> A visit to a sumo wresting tournament is a must for every tourist. You ask anyone to name a Japanese sport and that is the one which will be firmly on their lips.
> 
> The sport goes back to ancient times when it was an event used to determine whether the crops would be good or bad by seeking divine intervention from the gods.
> 
> It became a spectator sport in the sixth century where the loser was the first one who touched the ground with any part of his body except the soles of his feet or if he is pushed out of the special ring where the wrestling takes place.
> 
> Being heavy yet fit is the making of a good sumo wrestler and I met Yuki Ozaki who retired from the sport in 2008.
> 
> At his peak the 37-year-old, who is 6ft 2ins tall, weighed just over 23 stone.
> 
> He told me he stuck to a strict fitness regime where he trained from 5am -11am every morning BEFORE having anything to eat.
> 
> “It was gruelling,” he added.
> 
> “But it was a time of my life I enjoyed.”
> 
> I visited Ryogoku-kokugikan which is the largest sumo arena in Japan.
> 
> It heartened me to see that visiting the arena was a family affair where spectators of all ages would sit in their specially assigned square and enjoy the delicious bento boxes and green tea which were provided as part of your entry free.
> 
> Bento boxes were commonly on sale at all types of venues including the theatre and comprise of rice with fish, and or meat which are eaten with the traditional form of Japanese cutlery – chopsticks.
> 
> Another sport favoured in Japan is baseball which formed its professional league in 1936 and currently has 12 baseball teams.
> 
> Much like football in the UK baseball has die hard fans with around 25,000 people coming to see a match and an estimated 21.4m people visiting stadiums up and down the land in one year.
> 
> Tokyo hopes the game will become an official event in time for 2020.
> 
> Like former Olympic host cities Tokyo has drawn up a meticulous plan of how they would serve the games.
> 
> The country’s national stadium in Kasumigaka hosted the summer Olympics in 1964 but will be demolished and rebuilt in 2018.
> 
> The new building, which will cost an estimated £130billion yen, reminds me of a cyclist helmet and will be used as the main venue for both the 2020 games and its Paralympics equivalent.
> 
> Visiting the stadium as it is now it’s not hard to see why it would need to go under the wrecking ball as it seems dated and would struggle to cope with increased footfall if Tokyo wins its bid for 2020.
> 
> Naoki Inose Tokyo’s very own Boris Johnson is no doubt crossing his fingers that his city will be the chosen one. A winning bid will boost the city’s economy by an eye-watering £3trillion yen.
> 
> As the governor of Tokyo the young looking 66-year-old is the face of the bid and is based in the Tokyo Metropolitan Government office in Shinjuku-fukutoshin.
> 
> He told me they are looking forward to the challenge and he is sure their transport system can cope with the increase in passengers.
> 
> There are also plans to build more hotels across Tokyo to ensure all visitors will have a roof over their head.
> 
> I was somewhat surprised to learn that Tokyo’s public transport doesn’t run into the early hours like it does in London.
> 
> Their Metro (akin to the Tube) finishes around 10 – 10.30pm and there are no night buses which is a bit shocking for a county which is know for it’s incredible work ethic (16 hours a day, seven days a week in some cases).
> 
> Therefore late workers face splashing out on expensive cabs (I’ve been told the prices are much higher that Hackney cabs) or financially astute employees find a Manga café where they can stay from as little as £6 a night.
> 
> These popular premises are a must for die-hard fans of Manga (a type of Japanese cartoon) as you can read as many Manga comic books or watch DVDs for a set price.
> 
> You are given a small private booth that has sleeping facilities hence workers using it if they miss their last train home.
> 
> Some cafes also provide free drinks and snacks and at the Comic café which I visited women guest can have their nails and hair done for free if they stay overnight.
> 
> Britney Hamada is a famous female comic artist who became famous thanks to her lifestyle of living in Manga cafes.
> 
> She has a cheeky teenage look which would not be out of place at Harajuku and Takeshita-dori – the centre of Japan’s most extreme teenage cultures and fashion.
> 
> The clothes on offer both busy vibrant shopping hubs are not for the faint hearted.
> 
> I was treated to a guided tour by designer and model Kuamiki who was wearing an eye-catching pastel coloured Kimono.
> 
> The area reminded me of a more vivacious Carnaby Street where the young and happening hang out in close proximity to Regent Street where the older less adventurous shopper chooses to frequent.
> 
> The equivalent in Tokyo is Omotesando which is referred to as Japan’s Champs-Elysees.
> 
> Both are worth checking out though I admit I found Takeshita-dori much more interesting.
> 
> Shopping in Tokyo is a fabulous experience especially for electrical equipment after all Japan is the land where technology was born.
> 
> In Akihabara, one of the world’s largest electronics trading areas, I was surprised to stumble across a huge Tower Records store no less than five floors selling everything from CDs to clothing.
> 
> I was double surprise to see a whole selection on one of the music floors dedicated to Britain’s very own boyband One Direction!
> 
> In an era where technology has seen the demise of specialist music shops its ironic that it hasn’t dented the industry in Japan.
> 
> However during my look around the shops I became aware that the Japanese community’s petite frame reflected in the clothing and shoes (except kimonos) available on sale for women.
> 
> A woman over a dress size 14 with feet bigger that a size six may struggle to find clothing to fit.
> 
> The Japanese’s healthy diet is envied around the world. In fact I noticed hundreds of people drinking bottles of green tea like water.
> 
> Green tea is heralded as healthy fat-bursting refreshment which speeds up your metabolism.
> 
> Combine that with a healthy love of fish and its understandable why obesity is rare in Japan.
> 
> As a fish enthusiast an early morning visit to Tsukili Market was one I thoroughly enjoyed.
> 
> Akin to London’s Billingsgate the wholesale market handles the most fish products in Japan with 450 species being exchanged every day.
> 
> It also boasts an array of sushi restaurants which will make to order dishes right before your very eyes.
> 
> Beef is also a firm favourite on the menu and nothing could beat the taste and feel of Kobe beef which is offered in every restaurant I visited.
> 
> While it is priced around £250 per kg in the UK it’s fair to say it’s cheaper in Japan but has a long way to go before it’s no longer eaten as a luxury.
> 
> I noticed in many restaurants the main soft drinks on offer were coke and green tea and if you fancied the stronger stiff plum wine, saki, beer or whisky.
> 
> Other types of spirits are imported so will be at a premium price but the plum wine is worth tasting and the saki is sublime but very strong.
> 
> Any tourist must, must, must visit a karaoke bar after all Japan invented the popular pastime which has become a global success.
> 
> Karaoke comes from two Japanese words Kara (karappo) which means empty and Oke (okesutura) meaning orchestra.
> 
> There are more than 100,000 Karaoke boxes across Japan where people go to sing and not drink – unlike the UK.
> 
> Overall, Tokyo has a lot to offer to tourists and while it isn’t the cheapest city in the world it’s a little unfair to say it’s the most expensive as those on a tight budget can enjoy a ramen meal(noodles) for as little as £2-£3 and even the most swankiest eatery located in the city within the 450m high Tokyo Skytree attraction where you can see the city from a birds eye view while shopping, offers an a la carte menu which would cost around £30 a head.
> 
> I flew to Narita airport with Japan Airlines http://www.jal.co.jp/en/.
> 
> Flights go from Heathrow and take around 12 hours.
> 
> I stayed at the Keio Plaza Hotel Tokyo, 2-2-1 Nishi-Shinjuku, Shinjuku, Tokyo, visit www.keioplaza.com/
> 
> Travellers who prefer a Japanese setting would enjoy Sadachiyo in Taito-ku www.sadachiyo.co.jp/e/eindex.html.
> 
> If Tokyo is picked as the hosts of the Olympic 2020 it’s a wonderful chance for visitors to enjoy the games and the wonderful culture it has to offer.
> 
> Even if it doesn’t host the games it’s worth a visit. I can’t wait to go back.


http://www.islingtongazette.co.uk/n...n_its_bid_to_host_the_2020_olympics_1_2354385


----------



## Atomicus

It would be cool if any forumer uploaded pics about these events in Buenos Aires.


----------



## vitaming

Aulus said:


> It think it will be a very close decision between Tokyo and Madrid. Istanbul would be a big surprise, but it is highly unlikely


I truly believe Istanbul would have been a strong contender to win the vote had it happened last summer. Now that the unrest in Turkey and elsewhere has shone the international spotlight on Erdogan's and the AKP's caveman attitudes, they're no chance. 

I now expect Tokyo to edge out Madrid, and Istanbul to finish far behind the two. Which is a real pity, Istanbul is a pretty libertine city overall and it's being associated with the policies of hicks from the badlands of Anatolia.


----------



## geloboi0830

I want *AKB48* and all other related groups perform on the opening ceremony if *Tokyo* wins


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo Sets Guinness World Record As They Wish Olympic Bid Cities Good Luck*


----------



## geloboi0830

source


----------



## Judgejudy123

MADRID :banana: MADRID :banana: MADRID :banana: MADRID :lol:


----------



## ValenciaTierrayMar

*Madrid Olympic Games:*

Photos,Fotos:

Skyline of Madrid:










Madrid´s Olympic Stadium Games,Under Construction:





































Madrid´s Residential Houses of Olympic Games 2020:






























Madrid´s Marina for Olympic Games in Valencia 2020:





































Skyline in the night:



















Madrid´s Olympic Water Games:




























Madrid Olympic Games:














































VOTE THIS CITY,is the city which has made ​​more infrastructure than any other 80%.


----------



## diorinisan

TOKYO...city with all that modern technology

well tokyo maybe decrease their economy and population but they totality in event organize impressed me


----------



## Леонид

Comoooonn MADRID!!


----------



## Cehennem

I think is a two horse race. Istanbul against Tokyo. Tokyo against Istanbul.

Olympic Games are and have to be an occasion to develope the city that host it. Games in Madrid with a ery low budget doesn't satisfy this condition.

The ideal bid would be Istanbul. In this case we could be a very develpment of the city in which host it.

Madrid would have no benefit from this happening and Tokyo also. Istanbul would have a development of transport system, of the hotels and tourism.

I invite to read the three bid books to understand the legacy of the event like investment and Madrid would have a risible legacy (it has venues and infrastructure yet) while Istanbul would have big benefits with a l of money to spend.

So it would be ridicolouse to have Games in Madrid.


----------



## OriK

^^ could we leave appart terms like "ridiculous" and "risible"?


----------



## Cehennem

OriK said:


> ^^ could we leave appart terms like "ridiculous" and "risible"?


Madrid would have a risible legacy. No dubt and *no offense* in this term.

Madrid has venues, infrastructure and an appeal to have not need of the Games than Istanbul.


----------



## OriK

Madrid legacy has less to do with the material (venues or infrastructure) and more with the symbolic (moral, image, projection, sustainability, overcoming, etc...).

You can disagree with the values of Madrid, but you shouldn't laugh at them.

So yes, there are doubts as it's your subjective opinion and it's offensive.


----------



## Alluxi

Cehennem said:


> Madrid would have no benefit from this happening and Tokyo also. Istanbul would have a development of transport system, of the hotels and tourism.


Actually Tokyo will benefit from this: the bay zone will see a huge development, the biggest in Japan since the '70s (the time the country didn't know crisis and recession)
So a new network of infrastructures will link the city centre to Ariake, Toyosu, Daiba, Harumi and the others artificial island of Tokyo bay. 

Also Tokyo will show the world the results of "Tokyo 2020 vision" plan (a plan that is going on from 2006 and aims to turn the city into an inspiring place to live, with more parks, road trees, facilities, technology, new building and huge redevelopments that will make the citizens' life easier and more joyful), check on the web for further information. 
And yes, Umi no Mori (sea forest) that is proposed as one of the venues is part of this plan.


----------



## Cehennem

Alluxi said:


> Actually Tokyo will benefit from this: the bay zone will see a huge development, the biggest in Japan since the '70s (the time the country didn't know crisis and recession)
> So a new network of infrastructures will link the city centre to Ariake, Toyosu, Daiba, Harumi and the others artificial island of Tokyo bay.
> 
> Also Tokyo will show the world the results of "Tokyo 2020 vision" plan (a plan that is going on from 2006 and aims to turn the city into an inspiring place to live, with more parks, road trees, facilities, technology, new building and huge redevelopments that will make the citizens' life easier and more joyful), check on the web for further information.
> And yes, Umi no Mori (sea forest) that is proposed as one of the venues is part of this plan.


It would have been better to see a plan of development like the last bid wit olympic tadium at the centrum of Tokyo bay.

I'm very sad to have not seen the same interesting project.


----------



## Alluxi

Cehennem said:


> It would have been better to see a plan of development like the last bid wit olympic tadium at the centrum of Tokyo bay.
> 
> I'm very sad to have not seen the same interesting project.


Well, that stadium would have been difficult to evacuate in case of danger. 100'000 spectators in an island surrounded by water... Not a big deal. Anyway, now that location will be occupied by the OV, much more comfortable for the athletes to be in the centre, and the Olympic stadium will be easier to reach from every point of the city. Apart this, the plan doesn't change very much from the 2016's bid, so I cannot understand your disappointment


----------



## swifty78

Guess we'll find out next weekend eh


----------



## vitaming

> I think is a two horse race. Istanbul against Tokyo. Tokyo against Istanbul.


Istanbul is dead in the water, and you have Erdogan to thank.


----------



## geloboi0830

It's *TOKYO* vs *MADRID*. .
and *TOKYO* is IOC's favorite. .


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Wait are we confident that these 3 cities are going to be voted?


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ of course they are the last three candidates to reach shortlist, we're a hundred percent sure that the host of the 2020 Olympics would be one of these 3 cities.


----------



## geloboi0830

*9 Days to Go! | Tokyo 2020*

















東京2020オリンピック・パラリンピック - Tokyo2020


----------



## Cehennem

vitaming said:


> Istanbul is dead in the water, and you have Erdogan to thank.


I 'm not turkish and I don't live in Turkey althouth you could think it.

My analysis is simple. Games have to come where it can give the posibility of development, for venues and infrastructure, of the city that host it. Obviously city has to have a good finance plan and money. Games are an opportunity and, in this case, wouldn't be an opportunity for Mad or Tokyo that have lot of kms of metro, venues, good hotels ansd goes on.

Istanbul needs more the Games than Tokyo or Mad. and it has money, much money.

I remember budget of the three cities.

Madrid 1,5 bilion of dollars.
Tokyo 9 
Istanbul more than 20.

And investiments give richeness and jobs.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul's "buget" is higher, because they have to invest more. The infrastructure of Tokyo or Madrid is better. They invested the money before


----------



## Cehennem

www.sercan.de said:


> Istanbul's "buget" is higher, because they have to invest more. The infrastructure of Tokyo or Madrid is better. They invested the money before


I know. But this is the occasion and the importance of games.


----------



## Capitano Rolando

Introducing Tokyo's 2020 cauldron lighter:


----------



## geloboi0830

www.sercan.de said:


> Istanbul's "buget" is higher, because they have to invest more. The infrastructure of Tokyo or Madrid is better. They invested the money before


Yup, but they have been investing for about 5 times now for the Olympics. they should have built many of the appropriate infrastructure already. I don't think that they can reach their goal for only 7 years time. They might end up with the same fate as Athen's.

I believe, Madrid is more capable of hosting, while Tokyo, more than capable, has more to offer compared to the two.


----------



## geloboi0830

Cehennem said:


> I 'm not turkish and I don't live in Turkey althouth you could think it.
> 
> My analysis is simple. Games have to come where it can give the posibility of development, for venues and infrastructure, of the city that host it. Obviously city has to have a good finance plan and money. Games are an opportunity and, in this case, wouldn't be an opportunity for Mad or Tokyo that have lot of kms of metro, venues, good hotels ansd goes on.
> 
> Istanbul needs more the Games than Tokyo or Mad. and it has money, much money.
> 
> I remember budget of the three cities.
> 
> Madrid 1,5 bilion of dollars.
> Tokyo 9
> Istanbul more than 20.
> 
> And investiments give richeness and jobs.


All of the three cities need and want it. In case of Istanbul, instead of benefiting from the Olympics, the city might fall bankrupted. In short, their bid isn't feasible.


----------



## geloboi0830

東京2020オリンピック・パラリンピック - Tokyo2020


----------



## OriK

Tomorrow already reached Japan! :lol:


----------



## Madrid-Come&See!

Cehennem said:


> I 'm not turkish and I don't live in Turkey althouth you could think it.
> 
> My analysis is simple. Games have to come where it can give the posibility of development, for venues and infrastructure, of the city that host it. Obviously city has to have a good finance plan and money. Games are an opportunity and, in this case, wouldn't be an opportunity for Mad or Tokyo that have lot of kms of metro, venues, good hotels ansd goes on.
> 
> Istanbul needs more the Games than Tokyo or Mad. and it has money, much money.
> 
> I remember budget of the three cities.
> 
> Madrid 1,5 bilion of dollars.
> Tokyo 9
> Istanbul more than 20.
> 
> And investiments give richeness and jobs.


Then why did the IOC give the Olympics to London?


----------



## robhood




----------



## Mailbox

Istanbul is already one of the TOP 10 most visited cities in the world. More people visit Istanbul than Tokyo or Madrid.Japan and Spain already hosted the Olympics. Now it is the turn of Turkey :cheers:








*Istanbul, 5th most visited city in the world in 2012*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/deborah...popular-cities-in-the-world-to-visit-in-2012/


----------



## Alluxi

Mailbox said:


> Istanbul is already one of the TOP 10 most visited cities in the world. More people visit Istanbul than Tokyo or Madrid.Japan and Spain already hosted the Olympics. Now it is the turn of Turkey :cheers:


This means nothing. Only that with all those tourists Istanbul has not been able yet to build infrastructures that would be used also for the Olympics. Plus, with all those recent scandals (political and about doping) it is out of the race. And this is so sad. 

By the way, you're right, Tokyo has not as much tourist as Istanbul or Madrid, but they bring and spend more money in Tokyo than in the others two cities together... When I'll find the link of the source (I think it is Forbes itself) I'll post it. 

Ah, and you posted the top 10 of 2012, we're in 2013 dear :lol:


----------



## RobH

Madrid-Come&See! said:


> Then why did the IOC give the Olympics to London?


I think you've forgotten London was the "Istanbul" of the 2012 race in this sense. It was the city proposing the most ambitious urban development of all the bids on offer.

London wasn't competing against developing nations or new frontiers like Rio or Istanbul, but within the dynamics of its own race it was the bid that offered the most obvious legacy potential.


----------



## Jex7844

geloboi0830 said:


> It's *TOKYO* vs *MADRID*. .
> and *TOKYO* is IOC's favorite. .


When it comes to the Olympics, I'm not quite sure that being the big favourite actually is an advantage/asset...I know what I'm talking about.:lol:

I love Spain & it would be nice to see our neighbours hosting the 2020 summer Games, but like I previously said, if Paris wants to bid for the 2024 Games, Tokyo must win on 7 september, otherwise game over, we'll have to postpone our bid 4 years later (2028). That's why I have to back Tokyo...


----------



## CB31

Jex7844 said:


> When it comes to the Olympics, I'm not quite sure that being the big favourite actually is an advantage/asset...I know what I'm talking about.:lol:
> 
> I love Spain & it would be nice to see our neighbours hosting the 2020 summer Games, but like I previously said, if Paris wants to bid for the 2024 Games, Tokyo must win on 7 september, otherwise game over, we'll have to postpone our bid 4 years later (2028). That's why I have to back Tokyo...


I also like Spain, I think is quite nice but in my case I just feel it isn't the right time for Madrid and Spain to host the games, I think they could do a really better job when their situation improves and they get more budget.

I don't know but for me it just wouldn't be something really nice. And I'm supporting Tokyo because it's for sure that they will do something magnificent over there and because I'm curious to kown what new things the japoneses could show us and the thing we could learn for the games of Paris.

Host the games in Paris for 2028 actually it doesn't seen like a bad thing (of course we will need to wait more) but by that time, most of the Grand Paris Express will be operating so it will easier to people to know all the new areas of the Grand Paris.


----------



## swifty78

Been goin for Istanbul for a while but changed my mind and want Tokyo, as they'll have a kick ass main stadium and plus us Aussie viewers will get to watch them prime time on tv


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ Same here!! I was going with Istambul since last year, but these months I've changed my mind and now I want Tokyo in 2020!! I think Istambul can wait til 2032 to have better games, just like Rio maybe should have earned the games later.. Anyways, I also support Tokyo cause I want badly see Paris in 2024, then a north american city in 2028 and Istambul in 2032.


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ And what about an African Country, there should be one there soon


----------



## geloboi0830

robhood said:


>


this is so cute and entertaining 
Ganbatte Tokyo :cheers1:


----------



## RobH

Only one week to go!


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid 2020


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

PAU GASOL defiende la candidatura de Madrid 2020 en Buenos Aires


----------



## el palmesano

MAZING VIDEO, YOU HAVE TO WATCH







a video of a Madrid beer company in support of the candidature


----------



## el palmesano

Javier Fernandez Auditor - Deportes por Francisco Javier Fernandez, en Flickr


Madrid 2020 por jamiemohan, en Flickr


----------



## Cehennem




----------



## foxmulder

I find none of these cities that exciting options... since we have these three though, my choice will be Tokyo.


----------



## Cehennem

*6 days to go.*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Cehennem said:


>


From where did you get ths pic?


----------



## Madrid-Come&See!

RobH said:


> I think you've forgotten London was the "Istanbul" of the 2012 race in this sense. It was the city proposing the most ambitious urban development of all the bids on offer.
> 
> London wasn't competing against developing nations or new frontiers like Rio or Istanbul, but within the dynamics of its own race it was the bid that offered the most obvious legacy potential.


Ermmmmm... Let's not forget that Rio, Istambul and La Havana were in the 2012 race. (All of them eliminated in the first round)


London ambitious urban plan? Really?
The transport infrastructures were practically untouched. Most of the venues were temporary or partially temporary (including the Olimpic stadium itself). 
The only "big work" was made in the Olimpic village but all the other candidates had a nice project for it. 

Actually let's remember that the project that London presented had nothing to do with what was actually built in the end. But then again it proves that huge impressive venues are not needed to host a brilliant games and that's what Madrid stands for. 

The IOC should say enough of wasting sh*t loads of money in a two weeks celebration getting cities and its citizents debts that take ages to pay back. Instead they should look for affordable, sustainable, green and CO2 free games and with Madrid they have a very good chance to make that change.


----------



## Cehennem

From Istanbul 2020 facebook page.

Like this one.










And I wil sent next week, on holiday, In Istanbul for the "olympic week".


----------



## Cehennem

Bigger version


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Having the 2016 experience, I can assure you all that none of those designs that are showed on the bid is gone have any influence on the final venues for the games. This renders have nothing to do with reality, the most important thinks to see now is the plan, where will be the venues, Olympic Village, Olympic Park, etc...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes. And i still think that they won't built the Bosphorus stadium.

They should plan a new Olympic park and village INSIDE the city.


----------



## RobH

Madrid-Come&See! said:


> Ermmmmm... Let's not forget that Rio, Istambul and La Havana were in the 2012 race. (All of them eliminated in the first round)
> 
> London ambitious urban plan? Really?
> The transport infrastructures were practically untouched. Most of the venues were temporary or partially temporary (including the Olimpic stadium itself).
> The only "big work" was made in the Olimpic village but all the other candidates had a nice project for it.


Sorry, that's not really true. The area of industrial land reclaimed by London was enormous. Even before building work could start 52 pylons came down and huge amounts of electrical cables had to be buried in a newly built 13km underground tunnel, the soil across this whole area had to be cleaned, old warehouses came down, then new parklands and four permanent new venues went up, along with a few temporary ones. Many new bridges and roads were built on site and the rivers were cleaned and dredged. I didn't say it was an ambitious urban plan for the whole of London, but a new suburb has been created from scratch, and continues to develop in what was an initial £8bn project.

Even if what London built was different in some ways from the bid, it was still a far more ambitious renewal project with a bigger budget than the other 2012 bids (I discount those that failed to make the shortlist because they were deemed technically incapable). In this aspect London absolutely was the Istanbul of 2012, and its Games, Beijing's, Sochi's all show a pattern of the "biggest" bid winning, which should at the very least be heartening for Istanbul even if this race is tight. _*That*_ was my point. I don't think it's in any way controversial.


----------



## Cehennem

Istanbul. No doubt. 

Bosphorus from Galata Tower by Merton Wilton, on Flickr










http://500px.com/photo/22318481









http://500px.com/photo/8557880









http://500px.com/photo/30202257









http://500px.com/photo/31629233









http://500px.com/photo/37398634









http://500px.com/photo/24375931









http://500px.com/photo/37505862









http://500px.com/photo/40723292









http://500px.com/photo/21629363









http://500px.com/photo/37357956


----------



## Alluxi

I've just realized that if Tokyo wins we'll have to handle with jeanfine the troll -___- so annoying


----------



## geloboi0830

Alluxi said:


> I've just realized that if Tokyo wins we'll have to handle with jeanfine the troll -___- so annoying


there are so many of them, managed by only one person. a VANK maybe, a Japan hater :nuts:


----------



## el palmesano

Paddle macro tournament in support for Madrid 2020


----------



## Cehennem

el palmesano said:


> Paddle macro tournament in support for Madrid 2020


This is could be a problem more than you think...

Games need to the city like occasion for investment and to create job opportunities and to give to the city transport and infrastructure investiment, for e.g.

Madrid doesn't invest nothing in infrastructure, in transport, venues.

Third level bid.


----------



## OriK

^^ you are wrong... The Games are about *sports *and their legacy in the host city.


----------



## Cehennem

OriK said:


> ^^ you are wrong... The Games are about *sports *and their legacy in the host city.


Are you joking or are you speaking seriously? :lol:


----------



## OriK

^^ ok, what do you think the Games are about? :nuts:


----------



## Cehennem

OriK said:


> ^^ ok, what do you think the Games are about? :nuts:


Investments, job opportunities and the est way to renew a city on infrstructures, venues and touristic point of view.


----------



## OriK

^^ that comes with the Games of course, but it's not their main objetive.

The Games leave in the host city a invaluable chance to get a great legacy of them in the terms that you have mentioned and in other terms as well... (like any other big event).

But much people loose their focus... the Games have that background but aren't about that, the Games are about sports.

The IOC doesn't care about if you need 200 new metro stations or 2000 new roads, they care about if they will be enough to support the sportive events and if they can be built on time.

The IOC doesn't care about if you have to build 100 new venues or they are already built*. They care again about if they will be enough to support the sportive events and if they can be built on time.

*Although in this case they might possitively valorate the legacy of those venues.

The IOC doesn't care about where you put the venues as soon as you present a convenient solution in which the participants and the attendees can move around.

And the three cities have proven to be able to host the games in these terms as they were shortlisted.

Madrid with 8.08 points
Tokyo with 8.02 points
Istambul with 6.98 points

Once the cities were shortlisted it doesn't matter if you are going to reorganize the whole city (as the IOC said you were able to do so) of if you are going to use the availlable infraestructures of your city (as the IOC said they were able to host the games). From then, everything is pure marketing... but once again, the voters aren't civil engineers, they are sportpeople.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

2020: Tokyo, Japan
2024: Seoul, South Korea
2028: Baku, Azerbaijan
2032: Caracas, Venezuela
2036: Astana, Kazakhstan
2040: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2044: Seoul, South Korea
2048: Sydney, Australia
2052: Mumbai, India
2056: Busan, South Korea
2060: Osaka, Japan


----------



## isaidso

^^ South Korea 3 times while 20-30 other suitable host nations are also trying to host?



Hirohiko Izumida said:


> It should have been explained there were reasons why lies had to be told.


Lying is acceptable under certain situations? People's trust evaporates when they are lied to. It take years/decades to earn back one's trust.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Seoul_Korea said:


> 2020: Tokyo, Japan
> 2024: Seoul, South Korea
> 2028: Baku, Azerbaijan
> 2032: Caracas, Venezuela
> 2036: Astana, Kazakhstan
> 2040: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 2044: Seoul, South Korea
> 2048: Sydney, Australia
> 2052: Mumbai, India
> 2056: Busan, South Korea
> 2060: Osaka, Japan


:madwife: icard:

Are you serious?
If yes, you should definitely consult a psychiatrist.


----------



## Chimbanha

That list :hilarious


----------



## tita01

no to tokyo and madrid 

yes to istanbul for new


----------



## wapo5050

16/07/2013 Ladies European Tour. Open De Espana 2013 Maded 2020, Comunidad De Madrid, Club De Campo Villa De Madrid, 18-21 July. A pyramid of golf balls at the club with the tpwers of Madrid in the distance. Credit: Tristan Jones por Ladies European Tour, en Flickr


Podio Silverstone apoyo Madrid 2020 por Box Repsol, en Flickr


----------



## -Corey-

Seoul_Korea said:


> 2020: Tokyo, Japan
> 2024: Seoul, South Korea
> 2028: Baku, Azerbaijan
> 2032: Caracas, Venezuela
> 2036: Astana, Kazakhstan
> 2040: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 2044: Seoul, South Korea
> 2048: Sydney, Australia
> 2052: Mumbai, India
> 2056: Busan, South Korea
> 2060: Osaka, Japan


:rofl:
It all depends on who wins in 2020.... there are 3 scenarios for 2024 and 2028. Naming cities out of nowhere is just nonsense, we don't even know if they are interested in hosting such Games.

2020: *Madrid* if it wins.. 
2024: NYC, DC, SD, LA, SF, Toronto or Tokyo? 60% chance of of selecting an American City...

2020: *Istanbul*
2024: NYC, DC, SD, LA, SF, Toronto or an African city? 85% chance of selecting an American City...
2028: 55% chance of selecting an European city (Paris, Rome, Madrid or Berlin?), 40% of selecting an American City, 5% other.


2020: *Tokyo*
2024: NYC, DC, SD, LA, SF, Toronto ? 50% chance of selecting an American city or Toronto... 40% European city and 10% an African city (Cape Town?)...
2028: 55% chance of selecting an European city (Paris, Rome, Madrid or Berlin?)...

After 2028.. who knows... we don't even know who's going to win in 2020 let alone 2024 or 2050. All of these lists (including mine) are just speculation, but I think in 2024 the United States will host the 2024 Olympic Games.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

-Corey- said:


> :rofl:
> It all depends on who wins in 2020.... there are 3 scenarios for 2024 and 2028. Naming cities out of nowhere is just nonsense, we don't even know if they are interested in hosting such Games.
> 
> 2020: *Madrid* if it wins..
> 2024: NYC, DC, SD, LA, SF, Toronto or Tokyo? 60% chance of of selecting an American City...
> 
> 2020: *Istanbul*
> 2024: NYC, DC, SD, LA, SF, Toronto or an African city? 85% chance of selecting an American City...
> 2028: 55% chance of selecting an European city (Paris, Rome, Madrid or Berlin?), 40% of selecting an American City, 5% other.
> 
> 
> 2020: *Tokyo*
> 2024: NYC, DC, SD, LA, SF, Toronto ? 50% chance of selecting an American city or Toronto... 40% European city and 10% an African city (Cape Town?)...
> 2028: 55% chance of selecting an European city (Paris, Rome, Madrid or Berlin?)...
> 
> After 2028.. who knows... we don't even know who's going to win in 2020 let alone 2024 or 2050. All of these lists (including mine) are just speculation, but I think in 2024 the United States will host the 2024 Olympic Games.


I agree that it depends on who gets the 2020 games but I wouldn't set the percentage for the American cities so high.

Tokyo 2020:

If Tokyo wins next week Paris will be the strongest contender if they learned their lesson from 2012 and Istanbul is not bidding again.

Istanbul/Madrid 2020: 

Paris will probably postpone its bid to 2028 so there is bigger chance for the US cities to get the games. But Tokyo could bid again.


+ don't underrate Africa they have a big chance to get the OG sooner than later. IMO they will get them even before the US simply cause they never had it and it's time.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul will bid again


----------



## -Corey-

That's for sure if they don't win. I'd love the games there, but not in 2020. Maybe 2028'. and talking about Africa, well I don't see any country except for South Africa hosting the games anytime soon. They're not China or Brazil.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Sorry, my fault I meant SA for sure. I thought it would be obvious.


----------



## AndresHiguita

Madrid!

You are the winner of the Olympics Games 2020!!

Tokio = 9
Istanbul = 7

MADRID = 10


----------



## -Corey-

Wrong thread.^^


----------



## JorgeGt

Seoul_Korea said:


> 2020: Tokyo, Japan
> 2024: Seoul, South Korea
> 2028: Baku, Azerbaijan
> 2032: Caracas, Venezuela
> 2036: Astana, Kazakhstan
> 2040: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 2044: Seoul, South Korea
> 2048: Sydney, Australia
> 2052: Mumbai, India
> 2056: Busan, South Korea
> 2060: Osaka, Japan


NEVER going to happen lol :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

AndresHiguita said:


> Madrid!
> 
> You are the winner of the Olympics Games 2020!!
> 
> Tokio = 9
> Istanbul = 7
> 
> MADRID = 10


Madrid won?


----------



## OriK

Not until next Saturday  hahaha


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ This coming Saturday. .


----------



## isaidso

I see, so he's deliberately misinforming people. :sleepy:


----------



## swifty78

Seoul_Korea said:


> 2020: Tokyo, Japan
> 2024: Seoul, South Korea
> 2028: Baku, Azerbaijan
> 2032: Caracas, Venezuela
> 2036: Astana, Kazakhstan
> 2040: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 2044: Seoul, South Korea
> 2048: Sydney, Australia
> 2052: Mumbai, India
> 2056: Busan, South Korea
> 2060: Osaka, Japan


oh dear... No European or North American city LOL!!!


----------



## Puppetgeneral

*I think Madrid has no chances against Istanbul and Tokyo. But its very hard to tell because Tokyo has amazing things that are special and Istanbul has different styles of culture and specialties. But I am sort of leaning to Istanbul, its a better city to host, Tokyo held the Olympics in 1964, and i think istanbul haven't so it better. ALSO I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL ISTANBUL'S NEW AIRPORT IS DONE FOR 1ST STAGE. ITS GOING TO BE 160 MILLION PEOPLE AT THE END OF COMPLETION. *


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Tokyo will win. :yes:
And the 2024 Summer Olympics will go to Berlin. 

That´s my plan.


----------



## Alphaville

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> Tokyo will win. :yes:
> And the 2024 Summer Olympics will go to Berlin.
> 
> That´s my plan.


I wont if Munich gets the 2022 Winter Olympics, which theyre expected to.


----------



## el palmesano

Cehennem said:


> This is could be a problem more than you think...
> 
> Games need to the city like occasion for investment and to create job opportunities and to give to the city transport and infrastructure investiment, for e.g.
> 
> Madrid doesn't invest nothing in infrastructure, in transport, venues.
> 
> Third level bid.


:bash::bash:

Madrid has one of the best metro systems and will continue investing on it and you say that?? what??


----------



## el palmesano

Últimos preparativos de Madrid 2020 / Final preparations of the Madrid 2020 Bid





"Es un honor ser el voluntario 60000" / "I´m honoured to be Madrid2020's volunteer number 60,000"






Buenos Aires, con Madrid 2020


----------



## el palmesano

El Príncipe se une a la Delegación de Madrid 2020 / Prince Felipe joins the Madrid 2020 Delegation


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## robhood

*TOKYO 2020*


----------



## Madrid-Come&See!

RobH said:


> Sorry, that's not really true. The area of industrial land reclaimed by London was enormous. Even before building work could start 52 pylons came down and huge amounts of electrical cables had to be buried in a newly built 13km underground tunnel, the soil across this whole area had to be cleaned, old warehouses came down, then new parklands and four permanent new venues went up, along with a few temporary ones. Many new bridges and roads were built on site and the rivers were cleaned and dredged. I didn't say it was an ambitious urban plan for the whole of London, but a new suburb has been created from scratch, and continues to develop in what was an initial £8bn project.
> 
> Even if what London built was different in some ways from the bid, it was still a far more ambitious renewal project with a bigger budget than the other 2012 bids (I discount those that failed to make the shortlist because they were deemed technically incapable). In this aspect London absolutely was the Istanbul of 2012, and its Games, Beijing's, Sochi's all show a pattern of the "biggest" bid winning, which should at the very least be heartening for Istanbul even if this race is tight. _*That*_ was my point. I don't think it's in any way controversial.


Well, you can discount, Rio, Istambul, la Havana and even Moscow (which was also fighting for 2012) but the fact is that they were in the race too and if it is true that's the only thing the IOC is looking for in the host city is the transformation of the city itself then any of those should have been chosen and definitely not London.

_*That*_ was my point. I don't think it's in any way controversial.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## sergioib

I think Madrid should get them this time! Let's show the world what Madrid can offer! The most solid, effective and solvent bid in the safest environment. Go Madrid 2020!


----------



## Alluxi

> 2 Sep. 2013 - Brazilian Football Legend Endorses Tokyo 2020 Bid.　Zico stresses Japan’s passion for sport and strong ability to host major sporting events.
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires, 2 September 2013 – Ahead of the Host City election for the 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games, Brazilian football legend and former Japanese coach Zico has today pledged his support for the Tokyo 2020 Bid.
> 
> Regarded as one of the most talented players of his generation, Zico has expressed how the Japanese passion for sport and the country’s proven ability to host outstanding international sporting events will make Tokyo an inspirational host of superb Games in 2020.
> 
> Speaking of his extensive experience living, playing and coaching in Japan, Zico said:
> “The Japanese passion for sport is great, both in playing and spectating. It is a country that is even beyond being passionate about sport and one that offers all the conditions for warmly welcoming people.
> 
> “There was a park close to my house in Japan and it was always full, everyone practicing many sports - that was very cool to see. Sport in Japan brings unity, friendship and many important influences to society.”
> 
> Zico added that he has every confidence in Tokyo’s ability to host superb Games in 2020:
> “Japan has the entire infrastructure to be a great host. Everything works, everything is well organized for people to go to the stadiums. Japan has successfully co-hosted the FIFA World Cup and from what I saw and the experience I had there, both the facilities and Japan has all the right conditions to hold the Olympic Games. People in Japan have a peaceful, vibrant and exciting manner of attending matches.
> 
> “Tokyo is totally ready and I would be very happy if they were to win the honour of hosting the Games, because Japan is a country that always seeks to provide the best hospitality for everyone who comes to the country.
> 
> “I think that everybody who goes to Japan is delighted with the warm welcome and the caring of the Japanese people. The facilities, transportation, accommodation and communication - everything is easy. I think Japan is now fully prepared to host,” he said.
> 
> Zico won 72 caps for Brazil, scoring 52 goals, and played in the FIFA World Cup in 1978, 1982 and 1986. He coached the Japan national team for four years, including leading the nation to the 2006 FIFA World Cup. One of the pioneers of modern professional football in Japan, his experience of the country extends back to 1991 when he joined Kashima Antlers (then Sumitomo) and was to become one of the star players of the newly formed J-League.


https://tokyo2020.jp/en/news/index.php?mode=page&id=971


----------



## Alluxi

This is the kind of news I'm happy to hear 

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/sep/03/japan-ice-wall-fukushima-water



> Tokyo unveils measures to decontaminate toxic water at nuclear power plant as Tepco struggles to prevent leaks into Pacific
> 
> 
> Tanks of contaminated water at the Fukushima Daiichi plant, in Japan. Photograph: The Asahi Shimbun/Getty Images
> Justin McCurry in Tokyo	View all 151 comments
> Japan's government is to spend almost $500m (£320m) in an attempt to contain leaks and decontaminate highly toxic water at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant.
> 
> The measures, announced on Tuesday, come as the plant's operator, Tokyo Electric Power (Tepco), struggles to prevent leaks into the Pacific Ocean and to find a way to contain and treat the huge volume of water that has accumulated at the site since it was hit by a tsunami in March 2011.
> 
> The decision is widely seen as a safety appeal just days before the International Olympic Committee chooses between Tokyo, Istanbul and Madrid on which city will host the 2020 Olympics.
> 
> The prime minister, Shinzo Abe, said the government would take a more active role in the biggest nuclear cleanup in history, amid mounting concern that Tepco is no longer able to cope alone.
> 
> "The world is watching to see if we can carry out the decommissioning of the Fukushima nuclear power plant, including addressing the contaminated water issues," Abe reportedly told cabinet ministers.
> 
> Reports said that about 32bn yen of the 47bn yen in new funding would be spent on constructing a 1.4km-long underground frozen wall around four damaged reactors – an untested and expensive technique. The wall would prevent groundwater from mixing with coolant water that becomes contaminated after it comes into contact with melted nuclear fuel.
> 
> A further 15bn yen will be spent on improving technology to remove all radioactive particles – except tritium – from the water, or to least reduce them to legally accepted levels.
> 
> The head of Japan's nuclear watchdog, Shunichi Tanaka, confirmed on Monday that discharging treated water into the ocean is one option under consideration.
> 
> Given the large volumes involved, experts say that Tepco will soon run out of storage space and will have no choice than to discharge or evaporate the contaminated water.
> 
> Last month, Tepco belatedly confirmed reports that coolant water was mixing with groundwater and flowing into the sea at a rate of about 300 tons a day.
> 
> In a separate incident, the utility, which was effectively nationalised last year when it was saved from collapse with a 1tn yen injection of public funds, said a storage tank had sprung a serious leak. Smaller amounts of tainted water are thought to have breached other tanks and pipes.
> 
> Last weekend, workers recorded radiation levels of up to 1,800 millisieverts an hour near one tank. A radiation dose of that size is big enough to kill an unprotected person nearby in about four hours. Tepco said the radiation was emitted in the form of beta rays – which travel only short distances and can be easily shut out – and that workers had not been put at risk.
> 
> The new funding was announced days before the International Olympic Committee [IOC] is due to select the host city for the 2020 Olympics. Concern is growing that the water crisis could harm Tokyo's chances of being chosen ahead of Madrid and Istanbul.
> 
> But Japanese Olympic officials said the Fukushima crisis should not affect Tokyo's prospects. "There is no risk from Fukushima," Tsunekazu Takeda, who is leading the city's bid, told AFP. "Day-to-day life in Tokyo carries on as normal for its 35 million people.
> 
> "The air and water quality is safe. Also the data shows that the radiation level is the same as most cities, like Paris, London and New York. Our main focus is to deliver a great and safe Games."
> 
> Abe will deliver Japan's final pitch to the IOC ahead of the decision in Buenos Aires on Saturday evening.
> 
> The emergency measures announced on Tuesday do not address the wider problem created by the need to constantly cool the damaged reactors and the resulting buildup of contaminated water. In addition, the new funding represents only a tiny potion of the tens of billions of dollars experts estimate it will cost to decommission the plant, an operation that is likely to last at least 40 years.
> 
> No decision has been taken on who will foot the bill – the state or Tepco.
> 
> "This is a matter of public safety, so the country has to take the lead on this issue and respond as quickly as possible. Figuring out who to bill for the costs can come later," Akira Amari, the economics minister, told reporters.
> 
> Public criticism of Tepco has intensified in recent months. It initially denied reports of groundwater leaks, and was found to have employed just two workers to conduct twice-daily inspections of more than 1,000 storage tanks containing an estimated 330,000 tons of contaminated water.
> 
> To compound Tepco's problems, sources familiar with the situation at the plant say the firm is struggling to hire new workers, as others resign or are forced to leave because they have reached their radiation exposure threshold.
> 
> Critics of the nuclear industry, even inside the governing Liberal Democratic party, are beginning to ask why no Tepco executives have been held accountable for the latest string of accidents.
> 
> "Is anyone at Tepco taking responsibility for these mistakes?" Reuters quoted Taro Kono, an LDP deputy secretary general, as saying. "I haven't heard of anyone stepping down or being fired. Tepco needs to go down and the government needs to take over."
> 
> Senior LDP officials have said that liquidating Tepco is not under consideration.


I hope Tokyo wins the bid, so the government will be more motivated to resolve the situation in time for 2020 and deliver a completely safe Games


----------



## Alluxi

el palmesano said:


>


Segovia, what a beautiful city!  

Full of Japanese tourists, so it is time to Spaniards to visit Tokyo, maybe for the 2020 Olympic Games


----------



## el palmesano

^^ don't you worry, lot of spaniards visit tokyo haha, some friends of mine has done it hehe (they like a lot tokyo)


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Madrid-Come&See!

el palmesano said:


>


Wow!!!! Bravo Messi!!!
:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Messi doesn't look convinced.


----------



## -Corey-

For some reasons, something tells me that Madrid is going to win....


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

It seems to me that Madrid citizens are more excited about having the games than the other 2 bids. At least thats what I feel on reports and videos/pics.

Anyway, good luck to you all.. It's gonna be a nervous day.

4 years ago I was dying in front of a tv watching this:


----------



## Jex7844

Perseverance often is rewarded...I remember Rogge saying a few months ago in a french sports TV program that France will have a very good chance to host the Games in the near future despite failing twice (Annecy 2018/Winter Games) & Paris 2012, to him, persevering usually pays off.

Given that Madrid is bidding for the 3rd time in a row, I wouldn't be surprised to see it winning this time next saturday (if so I'll be gutted for Paris 2024...but also happy for our spanish friends).

By the way, I'm very surprised not to have seen Spain' superstar Rafael Nadal supporting Madrid's bid, unless I missed that bit...


----------



## Knitemplar

oh yeah, like Messi's endorsement will change even ONE IOC'er's vote to Madrid. Dream on.


----------



## OriK

He is playing an open in New York City and it will only attend if he gets eliminated.

But he has shown his support several times.









http://m.tu.tv/videos/rafa-nadal-muestra-su-incondicional-apoy


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building (Tocho) Dressed Up In Olympic Colors*


Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building (Tocho) Dressed Up In Olympic Colors by Suzuki san, on Flickr


----------



## leftieboarder

Jex7844 said:


> Perseverance often is rewarded...I remember Rogge saying a few months ago in a french sports TV program that France will have a very good chance to host the Games in the near future despite failing twice (Annecy 2018/Winter Games) & Paris 2012, to him, persevering usually pays off.
> 
> Given that Madrid is bidding for the 3rd time in a row, I wouldn't be surprised to see it winning this time next saturday (if so I'll be gutted for Paris 2024...but also happy for our spanish friends).
> 
> By the way, I'm very surprised not to have seen Spain' superstar Rafael Nadal supporting Madrid's bid, unless I missed that bit...


If it were only up to perseverance, this would go to Istanbul as it is Istanbul's 5th bid.


----------



## el palmesano

El centro de prensa ya está listo / The press centre is set in front of the Hilton Hotel


----------



## Jex7844

OriK said:


> He is playing an open in New York City and it will only attend if he gets eliminated.
> 
> But he has shown his support several times.


Thanks Orik, I found it weird as well... I doubt that he will lose in NY, he's so successful & confident lately...


----------



## Turkiiish

*BOSPHORUS STADIUM - 70 000 - ISTANBUL - WWWW.ISTANBUL2020.COM.TR*


----------



## DR VANLOO

*MADRID!*
1) Only city with 80% stadiums ready! Could easily host it in 2-3 years.
2) Amazing Metro+Tram+Commuter System Cercanías: total aprox 500 km.
3) Tourism country TOP RANKING with USA and France.
4) All kind of sports and previous events succesfull organization for the last 30 years. 1982, 1986, 1992, 2012, 2014 Etc
5) World Conference Exhibition and Conngress City #2 after Chicago.
6) Huge and Hightech Airport + Massive Highspeed Railway System.
7) World reference Hotels and accomodations (Experience)
8) Public and private support, 60 000 signed volunteers.
9) Weather and social-public life. Fiesta, #1 Museums, Food, etc
10= SPORT LIFE: Football, Basketball, Handball, Tennis, Cycling, etc


----------



## Nacho_82

*2020 Olympics Likely To Go To Madrid: Source*

NEW YORK -- Just three days before the International Olympic Committee is expected to decide which city will host the Summer Games in 2020, an expert familiar with the organization told The Huffington Post Wednesday evening that it seems increasingly likely the IOC will choose the Spanish capital of Madrid.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/04/2020-olympics_n_3869919.html


----------



## Turkiiish

In the streets of Buenos Aires.. 










Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411?hc_location=stream


----------



## Frozt

I'm spanish... BUT I hope that Turkey wins the expo!
I find Istambul infinitely better than Madrid... (Wanting to leave Spain )


----------



## DR VANLOO

I'm Turkish... BUT I hope that Madrid wins the expo!
I find Madrid infinitely better than Istambul... (Wanting to leave Turkey) 

I'm Martian... BUT I hope that Venus wins the galactics!
I find Venus infinitely better than Mars... (Wanting to leave Mars)


----------



## Galandar




----------



## geloboi0830

スポーツのチカラ Project


----------



## www.sercan.de

Nacho_82 said:


> *2020 Olympics Likely To Go To Madrid: Source*
> 
> NEW YORK -- Just three days before the International Olympic Committee is expected to decide which city will host the Summer Games in 2020, an expert familiar with the organization told The Huffington Post Wednesday evening that it seems increasingly likely the IOC will choose the Spanish capital of Madrid.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/04/2020-olympics_n_3869919.html


congrats Spain and Madrid and good luck Istanbul for 2032 or 2036 :cheers:


----------



## AngelDowp

Turkiiish said:


> In the streets of Buenos Aires..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Istanbul-2020/346920428749411?hc_location=stream


and?


----------



## Alluxi

www.sercan.de said:


> congrats Spain and Madrid


It's too early to celebrate, it's not over yet


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Is Istanbul a jihadist country?


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Madrid ciudad preparada e ilusionada con la celebración de los Juegos Olímpicos de 2020. #Madrid #JJOO #Madrid2020 #Ilusión #Necesidad #Alegría #Fuerza #Voluntarios #Preparados por Javier De Usera R, en Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Alluxi said:


> It's too early to celebrate, it's not over yet


Yes, but such insider informations are wuite interesting 

90% Madrid will win it


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Alluxi

www.sercan.de said:


> Yes, but such insider informations are wuite interesting
> 
> 90% Madrid will win it


Well, according to the article Madrid will win just because IOC members would be scared by radiation... That would be a sad victory for Madrid.
Anyway, let's see how the things will go on Saturday, there could be a twist in the tale, as history as told us IOC loves surprises


----------



## RobH

#*IOC* members say the #2020 Olympic race is too close to call 'tween #*Madrid* and #*Tokyo*.

https://twitter.com/EHula_ATR


----------



## Neblinio

el palmesano said:


>


The first video is simply spectacular. Thanks so much for posting it.

We've shared it on our social networks:
http://twitter.com/NuevoEstadioATM
http://facebook.com/NuevoEstadioATM


----------



## www.sercan.de

Alluxi said:


> Well, according to the article Madrid will win just because IOC members would be scared by radiation... That would be a sad victory for Madrid.
> Anyway, let's see how the things will go on Saturday, there could be a twist in the tale, as history as told us IOC loves surprises


Who care? 
In 2020 nobody will say "Madrid won, because of Japan's radiation problem".




So it looks like that Istanbul will be the first city which be eliminated


----------



## Lokum

Turkish Delegation in Buenos Aires ( before presentation )


----------



## Turkiiish




----------



## sergioib

I found Istanbul's presentation a bit dull and unexciting. It is as if they were promoting Istanbul as a tourist destination but not so much as a candidate for the Olympic Games. Their project is too flamboyant for my liking in these austere times.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

hugodiekonig said:


> Paris is bidding for 2024 to commemorate the 100 years after 1924 Paris Olympic Games





Jex7844 said:


> I disagree. After losing the Games in 2012 (never good to be ultra favourite lol), Paris wanted to learn from this failure & decided to take enough time to prepare for another bid the best way possible. Bidding for the 2020 Games would have been too early, especially for the french population that probably wouldn't have backed it given its huge cost...
> 
> Paris last hosted the summer Games in 1924 & therefore has designs on a symbolic PARIS 2024 bid to hopefully host them again a century later, such a scenario can be a good marketing stuff...
> 
> If Madrid wins tonight, then this probable bid will go down the drain. We'll be bidding for 2028 I guess...


Well, I understand your arguments but besides that it probably would have been the best chance for them.
Because in 2024 there will be an US bid, an Istanbul bid again, if they lose and probably a South African bid which would also be a strong contender.

:nuts:


----------



## Belgrader

I must say that Japanese presentation was very good, better than Turkish.


----------



## Siopao

I'd like to see Istanbul to host the Olympics. But Tokyo is probably the most sensible choice out of the three candidate cities because of high public support and the fact that the Japanese people can handle any obstacles that might come in organizing the Olympics.


----------



## Alluxi

Now let's see what Madrid will show us


----------



## Galandar

Belgrader said:


> I must say that Japanese presentation was very good, better than Turkish.


I liked it too. However, I am still concerned about Fukushima. IMO saying there is no problem with Fukushima at all does not sound that realistic.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

I really liked the presentation of Tokyo, except the Paralympic athlete at the beginning. She seemed to be a little hyperactive.
Probably she was just nervous.
:rofl:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Tuned in half-way through the Japanese presentation. Very underwhelming stuff, not better than a UEFA draw. :lol:


----------



## geloboi0830

The president and the members of IOC regarded Tokyo's presentation as *excellent*! :applause: :cheers1:


----------



## Belgrader

Galandar said:


> The answer concerning Fukushima was not satisfactory though. IMO saying there is no problem with Fukushima at all does not sound that realistic.


It's true, but we all know that Japan will invest around 500 milion dolars in securing the site, but as he stressed securing Fukoshima is not necessary only for Olympics but also for Japanese population.

Also the French interpreters are very funny, in one moment the guy said M. Take...pffff :lol:

and the Japanese girls were very funny


----------



## CB31

I must say it was an outstanding presentation by Tokyo.

How much energy an excelence they put in it.

And the lady who spoke in French gave an excelente presentation.


----------



## geloboi0830

and also their last video was indeed very inspiring.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

MADRID!!MADRID!!MADRID!!


----------



## el palmesano

Vamos Madrid 2020!!! por LorenaCastells, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9690380547/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio de Comunicaciones hora azul, Madrid 2020 por mixtli1965, en Flickr


Plaza de Santa Ana por Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


Madrid de los Austrias por Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


Teatro Real por Alonso Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## Lokum

ISTANBUL !! KONSTANTINOPEL !!! NOVA ROMA !!! BYZANTIUM !!!

:cheers:


----------



## juanpe_r

Tokyo did an amazing presentation!
I am from Madrid, I want Madrid to win, but that´s the true. Tokyo did great!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Siopao

Is there a youtube video of the Tokyo presentation?


----------



## Alluxi

I like the music Madrid used for the entrance, it was sooo Broadway XD


----------



## AngelDowp

The Tokyo presentation was so perfect. For me is the winner city. :bow:
The Estambul presentation was so boring....
And now to wathc the Madrid presentation.


----------



## AngelDowp

------------


----------



## Victhor

hahaha I don't usually care about these events, but now I'm quite excited about the result as this were some sport final.
About the problems, Tokyo with Fukushima, Madrid with the crisis, and Istanbul with... whatever problem it has, I think in 2020 nobody will remember them because it's too far!, there will be other problems, but not today's problems.
Also I don't think the presentations of today will have any influence in the votes, it's more about private contacts.


----------



## Lokum

electricity shortage in the presentation room. No TV Signal from Buenos Aires to the world.

Good job Argentina :lol:


----------



## Jex7844

My heart says "Madrid" but my reason says "Tokyo"...


----------



## geloboi0830

the live coverage was cut >.<


----------



## SPAL

Right when Madrid is having its final presentation.... Thanks BA.


----------



## Judgejudy123

I hace changed my mind, I don't want Madrid to win anymore, I want Tokyo to win!


----------



## Belgrader

And I thought that my computer got broken, so they will have to repeat it again? Didn't something like this happen already in 2009?


----------



## www.sercan.de

I think every city has won, but Buenos Aires is the biggest loser


----------



## Lokum

Hotel room of presentation has electricity problems due heavy rain in Buenos Aires.


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ it's back already :cheers1:


----------



## blackroseimmortal

Madrid sucks, its mayor doesnt know what she is talking about


----------



## SPAL

They say on tv that is the first time something like that happens. (power problems)


----------



## DENIZLI

I would like to see ISTANBUL host 2020


----------



## Alluxi

I'm quite worried: it seems to me that the applauses from the IOC members are louder for Madrid than for the others cities :/


----------



## Jex7844

The Prince of Asturias is really hot .


----------



## CB31

Watching Madrid's I just can't stop thinking how good was the presentation of Tokyo.

When it was the presentation of Tokyo I literally couldn't take away my eyes from it, but with Madrid.............


----------



## -Corey-

:applause: Prince Phillip is doing a good job!!


----------



## Aquarius

*Plaza España - World Square
*


----------



## Edil Arda

I wish Madrid to win,
they already have infrastructure and %80 of facilities.

And unfortunately if İstanbul wins; it will bring irreversible damage to the city and a huge burden to our economy. 

It's early for İstanbul, and our plan sucks.


----------



## Belgrader

Prince Albert is pain in the ass :lol:

Madrid was quite funny, especially their mayor. Prince Phillip did a great job.


----------



## Bob_Omena

I think its between Madrid and Tokyo.

Tokyo's presentation was the best.

But i think people that vote are tending to vote for Madrid.


----------



## Lokum

Istanbul´s slogan

*Bridge Together
*

Bridge and melting pot for many civilizations,cultures,religions and continents ( Asia&Europe)


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Doping history could be an obstacle for Madrid.


----------



## sergioib

Very good answer by Blanco on how Spain did take excellent measures to fight doping and how these are taking effect.


----------



## blackroseimmortal

Go Turkey Go!!!


----------



## geloboi0830

based on the presentations and Q&As, Tokyo should win.
but it's still in the hands of the members upon their evaluations and votes. .
Good luck to the three of them.


----------



## Belgrader

It seems that Madrid will get it, just a feeling from the questions, what just Rogge said and the general atmosphere. We will see. Every delegation did a very good job, bravo! :cheers:


----------



## Khaleejian

ok guys, do as the ioc president said.

mealtime, eat your food and be back by 2 55 no later or the doors will shut


----------



## Dan M.

GO ISTANBUL!


----------



## hamasaki

TOKYO<333


----------



## machine076

TOKYO  ....


----------



## -Corey-

So what's next? After the meal how long it would take for us to know the results?


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ around 3-4 hours more. .


----------



## Khaleejian

-Corey- said:


> So what's next? After the meal how long it would take for us to know the results?


depends on the meal they eat :troll:


----------



## -Corey-

:lol: so at 5:25 PM we would know the first results... According to TVE.


----------



## AngelDowp

Madrid waiting the Tokyo election


----------



## isaidso

weird said:


> Again, where does your data come from?


First of all, it's not my data. Every world economist worth his salt is in agreement that the Spanish economy is in big trouble and could drag Europe down with it. 

Your table shows a shocking lack of understanding of economics. What's important is a country's ability to service debt. The level of debt relative to GDP is secondary. How do you not know that?


----------



## Brusmaw

Yuri S Andrade said:


> They get more than 50% of the golds though.
> 
> P.S. So people here are saying Spain will gain 8 million inhabitants in the next 7 years? Ok then... :lol:


But number of medals doesnt tell much about whether the country is able to host a large international sporting event. Having the summer Olympics in Europe every other time is really not in line with the olympic motto of diversity and a global event.


----------



## Filandon

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Give up, they lost touch to reality.
> 
> icard:


No arguments, childish reaction. Why don't you discuss and give contrasted data?


----------



## weird

Yuri S Andrade said:


> They get more than 50% of the golds though.
> 
> P.S. So people here are saying Spain will gain 8 million inhabitants in the next 7 years? Ok then... :lol:


So one person said it and now it turns out to be people? Tell me, how is representative of a whole country? Can I identify you as the spokesman of Brazil?



Ulpia-Serdica said:


> That's pretty much it.
> 
> I lived in Barcelona during the boom years and even then the grey economy was highly present. I can only imagine the situation today. Not saying that there isn't high unemployment in the country, but the numbers are indeed inflated due to the grey economy.
> 
> The problem is that the pre-crisis labor laws in Spain were archaic and employers had to take a huge burden when hiring someone. So at a time of crisis, it is more beneficial for both the employers & employees to simply do things "under table." Employers don't need to pay taxes & social benefits, while employees get social welfare & extra revenues.
> 
> Rajoy's government made some important labor reforms over the past year and hopefully the effects will be soon felt on the job market.


Also, take into account that Spanish people who are on benefits DO count as unemployed, contrary to what happened in many countries. Also, some people are listed as unemployed but they have never join the labour force. Some countries would also exclude them from the global image.

Some people do rely on their family for economical issues and get helped by them. Some other cheeky bastards do not pay taxes and are a burden for the system. There's a problem with that, not a huge one, but there's a problem.


----------



## isaidso

This is absurd. It's like trying to convince Spain that the world isn't flat. Ok, go spend yourself into oblivion. :badnews:


----------



## weird

Brusmaw said:


> But number of medals doesnt tell much about whether the country is able to host a large international sporting event. Having the summer Olympics in Europe every other time is really not in line with the olympic motto of diversity and a global event.


Spain has hold all the major competitions in the world, from tennis, to football, to basketball, handball or Olympics. It is able to do it. Is it legit? That's another topic and that's what the IOC members will vote today.


----------



## -Corey-

AngelDowp said:


> Madrid waiting the Tokyo election


Madrid (Buenos Aires too) is awaiting the election of Madrid.. not Tokyo..


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

weird said:


> Again, where does your data come from?
> 
> Public debt as % of the GDP (CIA data):
> 
> Japan 214,3%
> Spain 85%
> Turkey 35.5%
> 
> Does it look that bad?
> 
> Now, let's introduce some other countries, usually perceived as rich and undebted:
> 
> Canada 84%
> France 89.9%
> Germany 81.7%
> United Kingdom 88.7%
> United States 73.6%
> 
> You should stop making such outrageous generalizations without any data backing you up.


Unemployment rates:

Spain 26,9%
Turkey 9%
Japan 4,4%

France 10,3%
GB 7%
USA 8,2%
Germany 5,3%


And stop claiming that the debt is not so high. 
That's not the point. It's about the people that are jobless.
A responsible government should do everything possible to get them into work and not spending its money on huge sports events instead.

uke:


----------



## Brusmaw

weird said:


> That's a totally different debate and I agree with it. The three candidacies look outstanding. By its architecture, I specially liked the Japanese one. Their cultures look appealing and I'd like to visit any of them. Why Europe? Well, why Asia then? Beijing hosted them in 2008. Does it make a huge difference? Istanbul, however, would give us a new breeze regarding that.
> 
> If you think about the share of population you might be right, but you also need to take into account who tops the charts in the Olympics. Definitely it is not Spain, but Europe is usually quite high.


Asia with 60% of the world's population has hosted it once in the last 25 years. Is this in line with the olympic spirit? If there is any continent that should be allowed to host the olympic as frequently as Europe, then it is Asia.


----------



## AngelDowp

-Corey- said:


> Madrid (Buenos Aires too) is awaiting the election of Madrid.. not Tokyo..


:bash: you´re so innocent....


----------



## CB31

The Spain government sells it as the games for the young people while it cuts budget for EDUCATION AND HEALTH :nuts::storm::wtf:

That's a great mentality and that's a government with a real vision..... Not wonder why Spain is like that right now.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

AngelDowp said:


> Madrid waiting the Tokyo election


Made my day.:rofl:


----------



## weird

isaidso said:


> First of all, it's not my data. Every world economist worth his salt is in agreement that the Spanish economy is in big trouble and could drag Europe down with it.
> 
> Your table shows a shocking lack of understanding of economics. What's important is a country's ability to service debt. The level of debt relative to GDP is secondary. How do you not know that?


And I suppose that you have that incredibly überawesome understanding of them, isn't it? Then, thank you for enlighting me with your biased opinion reflecting no data from nobody. It was truly a waste of time reading your clichés.

Check how the exports are going (Spain growing 2x more than the EU's zone average), check how the debt markets are going (it's 2x cheaper now to finance our economy than the previous year), etc. If you wanna debate, please back up your opinion.


----------



## OriK

I wouldn't go that far Brusmaw, it's true that there are a number of people working "under the table" (don't misunderstand me please xDD).

But if you check the employment data instead of the unemployment thata you will see that Spain is in a bad position, but not that bad position. The high unemployment is because there is a high percentage of our population in the job market.

Also the unemployed people receive their unemployment insurance for the first 2 years and after that they can get finantial aid if their situation is so bad...

Most unemployed people can relay on their family.

What I mean


----------



## Cehennem

Weird 're you spanish?


----------



## Lokum

ReNaHtEiM said:


> A responsible government should do everything possible to get them into work and not spending its money on huge sports events instead.
> 
> uke:


Real Madrid shouldn´t sent Özil for 50 million € and get Gareth Bale for 100 million €.

Who is Gareth Bale :lol: ?

Money for nothing. Ronaldo now won´t get the deadly passes of Özil to shoot goals.


----------



## isaidso

weird said:


> And I suppose that you have that incredibly überawesome understanding of them, isn't it?


I did study economics in university if that's what you mean. Every reputable publication in the world and the leading economists around the world are all saying that Spain is *big big trouble* and it's us who are being biased? If you say so.

There's a mountain of data in the public domain supporting all of it. It's not my job to bring you up to steam about basic things just so you can join the conversation.

Btw, economics is usually a 3 year degree. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to teach you that in a few paragraphs.


----------



## marp

well time for the first round.... good luck the three candidates istambul might be a surprise


----------



## weird

ReNaHtEiM said:


> And stop claiming that the debt is not so high.
> That's not the point. It's about the people that are jobless.
> A responsible government should do everything possible to get them into work and not spending its money on huge sports events instead.
> 
> uke:


Why is it about unemployment and not about debt? Cause you want it so? :nuts:



Brusmaw said:


> Asia with 60% of the world's population has hosted it once in the last 25 years. Is this in line with the olympic spirit? If there is any continent that should be allowed to host the olympic as frequently as Europe, then it is Asia.


That would be moral but it's not the way it functions. We have the IOC and its procedures so they all gather and vote. It's democratic and if Europe is elected, I don't see any wrong on it.

If Asians vote for Tokyo, Tokyo will have a chance. However, something tells me that Asians do not want Tokyo to win them cause they would stop the possible bids of Jakarta, Seoul or Bangkok. Let's see, it's not in our hands but the IOC members.



CB31 said:


> The Spain government sells it as the games for the young people while it cuts budget for EDUCATION AND HEALTH :nuts::storm::wtf:


Aren't they cutting the budget in other fields as well? There have been a huge reduction in almost any field, including the army.

So, if we invest in something we are stupid because of doing so in this moment. But, on the other hand, if we cut the budget, we are stupid for doing so too. Haters gonna hate :lol:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

isaidso said:


> This is absurd. It's like trying to convince Spain that the world isn't flat. Ok, go spend yourself into oblivion.


80% of the infrastructure is built. The budget is $1.9 billion (1/10th of 1% of the Spanish economy) Not sure how this qualifies as spending into oblivion.


----------



## Aquarius

Voting starts


----------



## Nick3dz

Tokyo, despite a great city is a bit far (especially after Rio Games), in Istanbul is forbidden to travel as i am Cypriot... so Go Madrid! Spain deserves them!


----------



## OriK

Cehennem said:


> Weird 're you spanish?


Yes, he is (I think so)
----
First vote!


----------



## OriK

The numbers for the polling process:

2 - Tokyo
4 - Madrid
8 - Istambul


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Lokum said:


> Real Madrid shouldn´t sent Özil for 50 million € and get Gareth Bale for 100 million €.
> 
> Who is Gareth Bale :lol: ?
> 
> Money for nothing. Ronaldo now won´t get the deadly passes of Özil to shoot goals.


Well, you can't blame Spain for that. 
It's just a stupid guy called Florentino Perez.

:lol:


----------



## Victhor

According to El País, they're about to vote now!!! at 20:45.
And the winner to be announced at 22:00.
(Now is 20:50)


----------



## Brusmaw

Victhor said:


> According to El País, they're about to vote now!!! at 20:45


When will we know the results??????


----------



## Brusmaw

Thank you Victhor!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

http://www.olympic.org/2020-host-city-election


----------



## weird

Cehennem said:


> Weird 're you spanish?


Yessir, I am.

I'd like to deserve the best to all the three candidacies. My heart speaks out Madrid but my head says Tokyo. However, Istanbul is a tough contender too even though the odds put them in third place.

As I said, best for you guys. Whoever wins it, I hope they do an awesome event in their beautiful cities.

Alea iacta est!


----------



## Jex7844

I'm watching the french news live & a journalist just said that Istanbul seems to be out (given the recent events), according to him it's gonna be a Tokyo/Madrid final, the japanese capital appears to have impressed many people today, but he added that Madrid also has an excellent bid...therefore, it's likely to be very close between those two until the end...


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

weird said:


> Why is it about unemployment and not about debt? Cause you want it so? :nuts:



Believe it or not but if every fourth person has no job something is going terribly wrong.

But you can ask my prof. if you like.
https://www.en.uni-muenchen.de/about_lmu/academics/faculties/fak_4_bwl/index.html


----------



## Brusmaw

There are less than 5% females in the voting crowd!!!!


----------



## isaidso

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> 80% of the infrastructure is built. The budget is $1.9 billion (1/10th of 1% of the Spanish economy) Not sure how this qualifies as spending into oblivion.


I give up. People in Spain have lost it.


----------



## -Corey-

Voted closed mg:


----------



## weird

VOTING STARTED!!

First voting closed.


----------



## weird

isaidso said:


> I give up. People in Spain have lost it.


Maybe he is not Spanish but he does not agree with you..


----------



## Belgrader

Too bad that it's secret ballot, I wanted to see how Prince Albert would vote. :lol:


----------



## OriK

O_O

OMG tie between Istambul and Madrid!


----------



## Lokum

tie between Istanbul and Madrid


----------



## Galandar

OMG a tie between Istanbul and Madrid


----------



## -Corey-

OMG.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

OMG tie:nuts:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

isaidso said:


> I give up. People in Spain have lost it.


I'm not Spanish. But truly enlighten me how $1.9 billion spent over 7 years qualifies as "spending into oblivion"?


----------



## marp

Madrid is out


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

No, I think Tokyo is in front cause if Tokyo would be last they would just head on to the next round.


----------



## Belgrader

I didn't get what happened?


----------



## weird

Wow, tie :shocked:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Tokyo made it to the next round.


----------



## marp

istambul will be the host


----------



## OriK




----------



## -Corey-

Madrid was eliminated... OMG


----------



## Lokum

YEAAAAAAAAAAH ISTANBUL :cheers:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

I fail to see why Spain should have another olympics in the next 100 years. They just had Barcelona back in 1992. It's too much of megalomania if you ask me.


----------



## Galandar

Yesss!!! :cheers: Istanbul is in the final. Tokyo vs Istanbul


----------



## BJK67

Madrid out!


----------



## Time Lord

Istanbul is elected, yeah!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Hip Hip Hooray:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## weird

We are out!

We did a great job but we couldn't reach it. Good luck for Tokyo and Istanbul


----------



## Brusmaw

Could be the first truly radioactive games in 2020!!!


----------



## Cehennem

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss. Madrid OUT. Bye bye.


----------



## GEwinnen

Justice, no games in Spain just 28 years after Barcelona 92!!!!:banana:


----------



## BJK67

Anyway Tokyo will win unfortunatly. Everyone who voted for Spain in the first round will vote for Tokyo, especially every European country, this is because of the possibility to have 2024 in Europe again.


----------



## TEBC

like expected the weakest bid is out!


----------



## Lokum

ISTANBUL vs TOKYO


Common Istanbul we are so cloooose :banana:


----------



## Jex7844

I'm sad for our spanish neighbours/friends but now, I still have lost of hope for PARIS 2024...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Paris will bribe every single Olympic delegate to have Tokyo win. :lol:


----------



## Time Lord

Istanbul will win!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Madrid is out?! Their bid was just beyond absurd. The country is broken, not very important, and they just had the Olympics.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Hope for Tokyo and then 2024 in the beautiful Paris.:banana:


----------



## GEwinnen

BJK67 said:


> Anyway Tokyo will win unfortunatly. Everyone who voted for Spain in the first round will vote for Tokyo, especially every European country, this is because of the possibility to have 2024 in Europe again.



This will happen, Tokyo has it in the bag!


----------



## -Corey-

Now Tokyo is going to win.. Cuz i doubt those who voted for Madrid are going to vote for Istanbul this time..


----------



## -Corey-

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Madrid is out?! Their bid was just beyond absurd. The country is broken, not very important, and they just had the Olympics.


:nuts:, it seems the IOC wants the Games in third world countries such as Brazil.


----------



## isaidso

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> I'm not Spanish. But truly enlighten me how $1.9 billion spent over 7 years qualifies as "spending into oblivion"?


Spain's ability to service its debt has hit a ceiling. The last thing you want to do is spend billions of dollars more *that you don't have* on something with questionable long term economic benefits. Spain would need to borrow that money and people won't lend indefinitely to a country in poor financial shape. The crisis in Greece over the last 2 years is a prime example of a country that spent itself into a corner. Is that where Spain wants to go? That's spending yourself into oblivion.


----------



## Lokum

Those for Madrid will vote for Istanbul and Istanbul will win against Tokyo.


----------



## Athinaios

How long are we going to wait for the announcement of the winner? an hour?


----------



## Belgrader

Now we have to wait, not fair.


----------



## weird

Lokum said:


> Those for Madrid will vote for Istanbul and Istanbul will win against Tokyo.


I think that they will vote for Tokyo, so Europe will got the Olympics in 2024.

Paris wanted to bid again. Probably, Rome too.


----------



## lemog

BJK67 said:


> Anyway Tokyo will win unfortunatly. Everyone who voted for Spain in the first round will vote for Tokyo, especially every European country, this is because of the possibility to have 2024 in Europe again.


European countries who want 2024 probably didn't vote for Madrid in the first round.


----------



## Brusmaw

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Hope for Tokyo and then 2024 in the beautiful Paris.:banana:


That would be a huge smack in the face for the developing world. 2024 should go to a country like Mexico, with Kunming, China ready to host the 2028 games.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

-Corey- said:


> :nuts:, it seems the IOC wants the Games in third world countries such as Brazil.


Corey and the typical latino trolling :lol:

P.S. I was against both 2014 and 2016 in Brazil.


----------



## AngelDowp

Lokum said:


> ISTANBUL vs TOKYO
> 
> 
> Common Istanbul we are so cloooose :banana:


Not, Tokyo is better ._.


----------



## Trnovo

Go 東京! Loved their bid.


----------



## dande

I think Merkel, Cameron, Hollande and co have done their part in lobying against Madrid. They didn´t want to pick up the tab for the games.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Oh yeah!! My two favorites in the final!! Still want Tokyo, but if Istambul gets to host in 2020 Im still happy!!


----------



## -Corey-

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Corey and the typical latino trolling :lol:
> 
> P.S. I was against both 2014 and 2016 in Brazil.


U started bitching about Spain in the first place :|


----------



## Wey

This will be Istanbul's


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Brusmaw said:


> That would be a huge smack in the face for the developing world. 2024 should go to a country like Mexico, with Kunming, China ready to host the 2028 games.


China? LOL

Probably in 2060.

Now it's either South Africa, the USA or Europe.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

-Corey- said:


> U started bitching about Spain in the first place :|


And then you have to bitch about Brazil because?...


----------



## Brusmaw

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Oh yeah!! My two favorites in the final!! Still want Tokyo, but if Istambul gets to host in 2020 Im still happy!!


But if Tokyo wins it, it would be the first time in history that the games are awarded to a nation in steep decline economically and rapidly falling into irrelevance. This would be a break from the tradition of all previous elections.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Oh yeah!! My two favorites in the final!! Still want Tokyo, but if Istambul gets to host in 2020 Im still happy!!


AMENreach:


----------



## -Corey-

Yuri S Andrade said:


> And then you have to bitch about Brazil because?...


Just trolling around :lol:. I have nothing against Brazil... I'm sure the games in Rio would be better than having them in Tokyo or Istanbul..


----------



## kadimsehir

tokyo will win. then everything will be ready for paris 2024


----------



## Weebie

Madrid didn't get it because it was atypical shit european bid, that was below expected standards in country that is an absolute financial mess. Never had a hope and the fact that it was outvoted by instanbul backs this.

Tokyo by a mile in the most boring, unaffected and undramatic olympic vote ever. the IOC will be regretting letting doha out for this. They're going to have to give one of these arab countries the olympics some day.


----------



## Brusmaw

ReNaHtEiM said:


> China? LOL
> 
> Probably in 2060.
> 
> Now it's either South Africa, the USA or Europe.


The US and Europe have already hosted the games 4 times in the last couple of decades, so it wouldnt be morally right to once again have the games in regions with less than 15% of the world's population.


----------



## Jex7844

The winner is ti be announced at 22:20 (french time), in other terms, in one hour & 2 minutes!


----------



## -Corey-

morally?? THe most capable cities should host the Games and not because they haven't host the Games!


----------



## weird

Weebie said:


> Madrid didn't get it because it was atypical shit european bid, that was below expected standards in country that is an absolute financial mess. Never had a hope and the fact that it was outvoted by instanbul backs this.
> 
> Tokyo by a mile in the most boring, unaffected and undramatic olympic vote ever. the IOC will be regretting letting doha out for this. They're going to have to give one of these arab countries the olympics some day.


Well, maybe Istanbul is here to solve that issue. It's regarded as muslim country by many, despite the fact of being secular.


----------



## Brusmaw

Weebie said:


> Madrid didn't get it because it was atypical shit european bid, that was below expected standards in country that is an absolute financial mess. Never had a hope and the fact that it was outvoted by instanbul backs this.
> 
> Tokyo by a mile in the most boring, unaffected and undramatic olympic vote ever. the IOC will be regretting letting doha out for this. They're going to have to give one of these arab countries the olympics some day.


Keep in mind, Doha is 50-60 degrees celsius on the heat index in july and august. Lots of people would strike dead almost immediately after disembarking the plane, especially older people. It would be an abominable decision to award the games to such a place.


----------



## Judgejudy123

COME ON ISTANBUL!!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Brusmaw said:


> The US and Europe have already hosted the games 4 times in the last couple of decades, so it wouldnt be morally right to once again have the games in regions with less than 15% of the world's population.


Face it. The most cool cities are in Europe and the USA. 

And your argument with Mexico (Rio 2016) and China (Beijing 2008 and probably Tokyo 2020) doesn't really work.:bash:


----------



## Wey

Weebie said:


> Tokyo by a mile in the most boring, unaffected and undramatic olympic vote ever. the IOC will be regretting letting doha out for this. They're going to have to give one of these arab countries the olympics some day.


With 40 degrees Celsius average in the winter, yeah, it'd be a really exciting Olympics. At least all the previous world records would be safe.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Brusmaw said:


> But if Tokyo wins it, it would be the first time in history that the games are awarded to a nation in steep decline economically and rapidly falling into irrelevance. This would be a break from the tradition of all previous elections.


Cmom man!! Tokyo is Tokyo. A world capital, just like NY or London.. And Japans economy is a top global leader and that aint gonna change at least for the next 100 years to come.

My ideal list for the next 5 olimpics:

2016 Rio
2020 Tokyo
2024 Paris ( I want that badly)
2028 north american city
2032 istambul


----------



## Brusmaw

-Corey- said:


> morally?? THe most capable cities should host the Games and not because they haven't host the Games!


There are lots of capable cities able to host the 2024 and 2028 games outside Western Europe and the US.


----------



## kadimsehir

Brusmaw said:


> That would be a huge smack in the face for the developing world.





Brusmaw said:


> The US and Europe have already hosted the games 4 times in the last couple of decades, so it wouldnt be morally right to once again have the games in regions with less than 15% of the world's population.


nobody cares, especially the ones that live in European countries or the US.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Cmom man!! Tokyo is Tokyo. A world capital, just like NY or London.. And Japans economy is a top global leader and that aint gonna change at least for the next 100 years to come.
> 
> My ideal list for the next 5 olimpics:
> 
> 2016 Rio
> 2020 Tokyo
> 2024 Paris ( I want that badly)
> 2028 north american city
> 2032 istambul


Yep that's how it should be. :cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

Judgejudy123 said:


> COME ON ISTANBUL!!


Weren't you for Tokyo hardly one hour ago...? :lol:


----------



## Judgejudy123

Hoy about an African country for a change?


----------



## Wey

One thing's for sure: It's been a bad year for Spain, specially sports-wise :colgate:


----------



## Brusmaw

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Face it. The most cool city are in Europe, USA.
> 
> And your argument with Mexico (Rio 2016) and China (Beijing 2008 and probably Tokyo 2020) doesn't really work.:bash:


If Madrid could win the 2020 after Athens 2004 and London 2012, then Mexico and China should also have a the opportunity.


----------



## weird

Wey said:


> One thing's for sure: It's been a bad year for Spain, specially sports-wise :colgate:


We are still playing the Euro basketball tournament and perfoming well. It's tough to win it though


----------



## Brusmaw

kadimsehir said:


> nobody cares, especially the ones that live in European countries or the US.


Considering 85% of the people live outside Europe and the US, I dont consider that "nobody".


----------



## Lokum

Istanbul has the advantage it is european&asian 

So both continents win


----------



## ninotnad

Brusmaw said:


> There are lots of capable cities able to host the 2024 and 2028 games outside Western Europe and the US.


If Tokyo get the 2020 Olympics, 2024's should go to Europe.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Brusmaw said:


> If Madrid could win the 2020 after Athens 2004 and London 2012, then Mexico and China should also have a the opportunity.


Dude they are out. You should really watch the stream.
:bash:


----------



## -Corey-

No, if Tokyo gets it, it should go to North America!


----------



## Brusmaw

Judgejudy123 said:


> Hoy about an African country for a change?


They are not developed enough sadly. Maybe Nigeria in 2044.


----------



## Judgejudy123

Brusmaw said:


> They are not developed enough sadly. Maybe Nigeria in 2044.


What about South Africa? :?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

edit


----------



## vitaming

Well, I started out a firm backer of the Istanbul bid and despite my deep dislike for the AKP and Erdogan, I find myself excited that they're one of the finalists. Good luck to both bids but I will be rooting for Istanbul to win.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Would lovr to see a south african games after 2032.. But Isnt Capetown a better choice to the race than Durban? I never get that.. Its like Brazil choosing Sao Paulo or Belo Horizonte istead of Rio.. It would never been picked


It's my opinion, too. But many South Africans and I know quite many like Durban much more and say it should bid. Probably because the climate on the western cape can be a little cold in the timeframe Olympics are usually held. And they compare it to pre-Olympics Barcelona. That it could get a huge popularity boost internationally. 
But as you said right Cape Town probably has better chances to be elected.



Brusmaw said:


> South Africa isnt really seen as the heart of Africa by most African delegates in the IOC with such heavy European influences.


Come on. Every delegate would prefer a nice coastal city in SA over a rainforest shithole in Nigeria.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

geloboi0830 said:


> Now, how long will it take for us to wait for the announcement???


37 minutes.


----------



## Brusmaw

ninotnad said:


> Americas also had Rio 2016, Vancouver 2010.
> 
> I hope it will be :
> 2020 : Tokyo
> 2024 : Paris
> 2028 : New York (one of the reason why Chicago failed for 2016 is the CIO was expecting a new bid from NYC)
> 2032 : Africa (also think that Cape Town would be a better choice)


If Europe has to have the 2024 games, then it should go to Russia, 44 years after Moscow.

I dont see why emerging Asia should be shut out of the Olympics for decades just to accomodate the "old world" of Europe and the US.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Sochi hasn't even been held and you fantasize about moscow????

And Beijing 08, PyongChang 18, and (Tokyo 20?)


----------



## el palmesano

Lokum said:


> Thanks Spain. We mediterraneans should support us :cheers:
> 
> I also waiting for Real Madrid-Galatasary match


Every city should have it chance, and Tokyo had its own, so you deserve it 

But... Madrid lost against London... so..

Good luck!!


----------



## Alluxi

-Corey- said:


> you don't know what you're talking about. :nuts:



Well, both my physics and chemistry professors would disagree... Alpha radiation are easily stoppable...


----------



## kadimsehir

dars-dm said:


> It's nuclear pollution vs park destruction?


actually turkey is also really good at forestation.
when it comes to profit, deforestation begins.


----------



## geloboi0830

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> 37 minutes.


Thanks. Urgg, I just can't wait for the announcement! What's taking them so long just to announce the winner. :bash:


----------



## DrillBitSaint

Brusmaw said:


> If Europe has to have the 2024 games, then it should go to Russia, 44 years after Moscow.
> 
> I dont see why emerging Asia should be shut out of the Olympics for decades just to accomodate the "old world" of Europe and the US.


2024: Will be DC - This one has 80% venues ready within the Maltimore/DC area already.


----------



## japanese001

WPP, Omnicom Group, Publicis Groupe .Interpublic Group of Cos.Dentsu Inc

Hope in Istanbul.


----------



## Brusmaw

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Sochi hasn't even been held and you fantasize about moscow????


No, I think St Petersburg and Kazan are more appropriate for the 2024 Summer games. 44 years is an appropriate waiting time for a big Olympic summer game nation like Russia.


----------



## xrtn2

Go Istanbul:banana:


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid doesn't give up, if it is not in 2024, it will be the 2028, we want the Olympic games!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madrid-2024-La-lucha-continúa/408329029267795

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Madrid-2024/510857022333586

https://www.facebook.com/Madrid2024


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Brusmaw said:


> If Europe has to have the 2024 games, then it should go to Russia, 44 years after Moscow.
> 
> I dont see why emerging Asia should be shut out of the Olympics for decades just to accomodate the "old world" of Europe and the US.


Why Russia, and not other country who hasn't hosted in a while or hasn't hosted at all? 

RE Asia, where in emerging Asia would you see a potential host in the future? 

Genuine questions, no trolling.


----------



## dars-dm

kadimsehir said:


> actually turkey is also really good at forestation.
> when it comes to profit, deforestation begins.


Olympics always comes to profit. They can now destroy Gezi park "for the construction of a central hub" etc.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

DrillBitSaint said:


> 2024: Will be DC - This one has 80% venues ready within the Maltimore/DC area already.


I know this guy. He's a german pole vaulter.:lol:

Just kidding.


----------



## IThomas

I think 2024 will be a best year, with many applicant cities! :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Brusmaw said:


> No, I think St Petersburg and Kazan are more appropriate for the 2024 Summer games. 44 years is an appropriate waiting time for a big Olympic summer game nation like Russia.


How about 100 years for France, then.


----------



## DrillBitSaint

Brusmaw said:


> No, I think St Petersburg and Kazan are more appropriate for the 2024 Summer games. 44 years is an appropriate waiting time for a big Olympic summer game nation like Russia.


+1
But it may not be 2024 as London 2012 and Sochi 2018, no proper European city will host till 2028 latest.


----------



## FAAN

Tokyo :applause:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*2020 Summer OlympicGames - TOKYO 東京*







:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:​


----------



## Lokum

kadimsehir said:


> permanent candidate


Istanbul is booming. For 2024 we will be in a much better and powerful position

:cheers:

2nd place and reaching Final is also a good sign for future. Congrats Tokyo !!


----------



## IThomas




----------



## RMB2007

Zaha Hadid will be happy.


----------



## -Corey-

Tokyo *60* mg:
Istambul 36


----------



## Svartmetall

Massive congrats, Tokyo!


----------



## RMB2007

Tokyo certainly spanked the rest of 'em. Well done to them for putting a great bid together.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

-Corey- said:


> Tokyo *60* mg:
> Istambul 36


link?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I am somewhat upset with Istanbul now. They should have been realistic and went for the 2020 EURO instead. They get nothing now.


----------



## GEwinnen

kadimsehir said:


> permanent candidate



They will NEVER give up!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

alexandru.mircea said:


> I am somewhat upset with Istanbul now. They should have been realistic and went for the 2020 EURO instead. They get nothing now.


Correct me if I'm wrong but haven't UEFA officials said that Turkey will get the finals if they miss out on the Olympics?


----------



## sali_haci

Lokum said:


> Istanbul is booming. For 2024 *we will be in a much better and powerful position*
> 
> :cheers:



The same was said for hosting EURO 2020 after the heartbreaking defeat by France in the race for 2016. 
For 2020 UEFA faound a reason not to held the championship in Turkey even when they were the only real candidate. 
So take a break...... Hope Turkey never ever candidates to host such a big events. It will never take it...........


----------



## -Corey-

ReNaHtEiM said:


> link?


Is all over the news.. :nuts:


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

-Corey- said:


> Is all over the news.. :nuts:


Am I blind???:nuts:


----------



## -Corey-

Perhaps..
First round was...
tokyo 42
madrid 26
Istambul 26


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Guys Tokyo has just won for the 2020 olympics. I can't open the page but here is a picture on the Olympics Website










Congrats TOKYO


----------



## ~Omri~

Well done Tokyo!!!


----------



## IThomas

Updates bidding losses:
MADRID 2020 - 2016 - 2012
ISTANBUL 2020 - 2008 - 2000

Should try again...


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Or this


----------



## geloboi0830

*TOKYO 2020* | The winning bid


----------



## Gatech12

Tokyo will make and amazing Olympic games


----------



## kadimsehir

Madrid-Rome-Paris-Istanbul are candidates for 2024?


----------



## IThomas

kadimsehir said:


> Madrid-Rome-Paris-Istanbul are candidates for 2024?


I think yes... at least Istanbul and Madrid are permanent


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

IThomas said:


> Updates bidding losses:
> MADRID 2020 - 2016 - 2012
> ISTANBUL 2020 - 2008 - 2000
> 
> Should try again...


Istanbul 2004, 2012


----------



## Jennette

Japan has been awarded the olympics for the 4th time with It being ithe second one for Tokyo. I reckon it was time to give it once to a G-20 country. Oh well, congrats Tokyo! I hope Istanbul bids for 2024 and wins.


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## kadimsehir

sali_haci said:


> The same was said for hosting EURO 2020 after the heartbreaking defeat by France in the race for 2016.
> For 2020 UEFA faound a reason not to held the championship in Turkey even when they were the only real candidate.
> So take a break...... Hope Turkey never ever candidates to host such a big events. It will never take it...........


when it is Istanbul's turn, the olympics will end


----------



## IThomas

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Istanbul 2004, 2012


why consider also 2004 and 2012?


----------



## Kutsuit

Congratulations to Tokyo; I'm confident that the Japanese people would host a very successful Olympic Games event in 2020. 

Anyway, I'm absolutely gutted that Istanbul failed yet again. In my opinion, this would've served as a perfect opportunity for Turkey to develop its international sporting status.



Wey said:


> Istanbul: your time will come eventually, don't worry.


But when will it come? Turkey were snubbed more times than any other country -- not just in their bids for hosting the Olympic Games but also in their bids for hosting the UEFA European Championship. How many more heartbreaking moments are the Turkish sports enthusiasts going to endure before they, altogether, give up on trying to host anything?

It wouldn't surprise me if France played a hand in guiding the 2020 votes to Tokyo, so that Paris could host the event in 2024. Undoubtedly, this would mean you wont see another European bid until 2032 at the earliest.


----------



## dande

German pop band Alphaville with their hit "Big in Japan" is going to be laughing all the way to the bank in years to come.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

dande said:


> German pop band Alphaville with their hit "Big in Japan" is going to be laughing all the way to the bank in years to come.


*2020 Summer OlympicGames - TOKYO 東京*







:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:​


----------



## Lokum

2024 will be a battle of european cities 

Madrid-Rome-Istanbul-Paris


----------



## Wey

But the best news is definitely that this baby is coming :drool:


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

IThomas said:


> why consider also 2004 and 2012?


They have bid but didn't make the shortlist.


----------



## GEwinnen

kadimsehir said:


> Madrid-Rome-Paris-Istanbul are candidates for 2024?



...plus New York and Paris will win!


----------



## Siopao

As I said earlier, Tokyo is the most obvious and smart choice. Congrats Tokyo and Japan!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

sali_haci said:


> The same was said for hosting EURO 2020 after the heartbreaking defeat by France in the race for 2016.
> For 2020 UEFA faound a reason not to held the championship in Turkey even when they were the only real candidate.
> So take a break...... Hope Turkey never ever candidates to host such a big events. It will never take it...........


With the 2020 EURO you lot shot yourselves in the foot... You should have won by putting a real bid for the EURO, instead of going for the Olympics at the same time when the IOC said they will not accept Istanbul be involved in both in the same summer.


----------



## -Corey-

Lokum said:


> 2024 will be a battle of european cities
> 
> Madrid-Rome-Istanbul-Paris


and American cities..


----------



## Edil Arda

Kutsuit said:


> But when will it come? Turkey were snubbed more times than any other country -- not just in their bids for hosting the Olympic Games but also in their bids for hosting the UEFA European Championship. How many more heartbreaking moments are the Turkish sports enthusiasts going to endure before they, altogether, give up on trying to host anything?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if France played a hand in guiding the 2020 votes to Tokyo, so that Paris could host the event in 2024. Undoubtedly, this would mean you wont see another European bid until 2032 at the earliest.


Turkey deserves Euro or World Cup; 
we have good stadiums and amazing audience,
also infrastructure to hold such organisations.

But, it's early for olympics,
-our plan sucks
-current government is unreliable 
-society is not ready.

İstanbul need to wait for more socio-economical development.


----------



## IThomas

ReNaHtEiM said:


> They have bid but didn't make the shortlist.


Ah ok. In fact, I only mentioned the times that had gone into the shortlist.


----------



## Lokum




----------



## OriK

^^ it would have been easier for American cities if a European city were to host the games in 2020, but yes, it's not impossible.


----------



## lemog

Congrats to Tokyo! :cheers1:

Sad for Istambul, I think Turkey should focus on getting the Euro.


----------



## Aquarius

dande said:


> German pop band Alphaville with their hit "Big in Japan" is going to be laughing all the way to the bank in years to come.



Better the version of Jose Galisteo former forumer in Skyscrapercity (itxlan7) and contestant in Operación Triunfo (Star Academy Spain)


----------



## japanese001

Reason to remove a comment?
Even though there is a nuclear power plant pollution.


----------



## lemog

And a fresh new topic should be created for the games here on SSC, this topic is too much polluted. Rio 2016 got a new topic after the decision.


----------



## Galandar

Wey said:


> But the best news is definitely that this baby is coming :drool:


This one is definitely a strong landmark. Can't wait to see it getting built


----------



## apinamies

Anybody else noticed that since 2008 all summer games go always megacities? (Beijing 2008, London 2012, Rio 2016, Tokyo 2020) if trend continues only cities about 10 million inhabitants can organize olympic summer games, if this trend continues I think it sad.


----------



## geloboi0830

*those emotions *


----------



## Borja_Elche

Congratulations to Tokyo!!!

I think Madrid was the best candidate in 2016 and 2020 but... It's a shame and it was clear that Tokyo would win. The IOC does not care the problem of pollution in Tokyo and Fukushima. The IOC only interested in money instead of sport.

The IOC says there's always rotation continent in the choice of sede but that is false. See in Asia: Beijing 2008, Sochi 2014, Pyeongchang 2018, Tokyo 2020.


----------



## Jennette

Kutsuit said:


> Congratulations to Tokyo; I'm confident that the Japanese people would host a very successful Olympic Games event in 2020.
> 
> Anyway, I'm absolutely gutted that Istanbul failed yet again. In my opinion, this would've served as a perfect opportunity for Turkey to develop its international sporting status.
> 
> 
> But when will it come? Turkey were snubbed more times than any other country -- not just in their bids for hosting the Olympic Games but also in their bids for hosting the UEFA European Championship. How many more heartbreaking moments are the Turkish sports enthusiasts going to endure before they, altogether, give up on trying to host anything?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if France played a hand in guiding the 2020 votes to Tokyo, so that Paris could host the event in 2024. Undoubtedly, this would mean you wont see another European bid until 2032 at the earliest.


It's the dilemma of being Turkish. The Euro 2016 was rigged by Platini to be given to France. Platini has also moaned about our Euro2020 bid. 

Putting that aside, it seems a lot of European cities had their eyes on 2024 even before the voting, and considering that 44 of the 94 voters were European it was no surprise that Istanbul lost.

With a turkophobic continent like this next to us I doubt we will host any thing of this grandeur.

I mean, it's enough to look at half of the commenter here. They will most oftenly spell Istanbul as Instanbul or Istambul on purpose.


----------



## Lokum

SHIBUYA IS CALLING :banana:


----------



## lsanchezd

Congratulations to Tokyo from Peru.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

lemog said:


> And a fresh new topic should be created for the games here on SSC, this topic is too much polluted. Rio 2016 got a new topic after the decision.


I created one but it's already closed:lol:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

geloboi0830 said:


> *those emotions *


That guy was shattered! Never saw someone crying like that in public.


----------



## isaidso

Congratulations Tokyo.


----------



## sali_haci

alexandru.mircea said:


> With the 2020 EURO you lot shot yourselves in the foot... You should have won by putting a real bid for the EURO, instead of going for the Olympics at the same time when the IOC said they will not accept Istanbul be involved in both in the same summer.



Blame the turkish government that always aims at impossible targets and lacks vision and accurate planing. It's all wishful thinking for AKP.
They should've tried only in EURO 2020 bidding - turks are football fanatics + developing a lot of cities across the country + getting a lot of attention/tourists and etc.

Now Turkey is with empty hands.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

apinamies said:


> Anybody else noticed that since 2008 all summer games go always megacities? (Beijing 2008, London 2012, Rio 2016, Tokyo 2020) if trend continues only cities about 10 million inhabitants can organize olympic summer games, if this trend continues I think it sad.


After we've seen what investing in sports infrastructure means (think of Greece and Brazil), it is definitely a good trend to give the Olympics to the eligible megacities.


----------



## Lokum

alexandru.mircea said:


> That guy was shattered! Never saw someone crying like that in public.


^^

Japan is already a developed country and hosted many international tournaments ( World Cup, Olympic Games ).

But they were excited like moldavia is getting a big tournament :lol:


----------



## Icewave

Congratulations Tokyo from Egypt


----------



## alexandru.mircea

sali_haci said:


> Blame the turkish government that always aims at impossible targets and lacks vision and accurate planing. It's all wishful thinking for AKP.
> They should've tried only in EURO 2020 bidding - turks are football fanatics + developing a lot of cities across the country + getting a lot of attention/tourists and etc.
> 
> Now Turkey is with empty hands.


Exactly. I think you'll get the 2024 EURO though, if you don't double it up (again) with an Olympic bid. Soon you'll be able to bid for the World Cup, actually.


----------



## traveler

Congrats to Tokyo!


----------



## pawcio723

from the very beginning I knew from Tokyo to win the biggest had chances of winning because the Olympics once should be in another continent in 2012, 2016, South America in 2020 in Asia Tokyo, Bravo


----------



## Lokum

lemog said:


> Congrats to Tokyo! :cheers1:
> 
> Sad for Istambul, I think Turkey should focus on getting the Euro.



I think europeans would not give us a tournament even if we would be the biggest economy of world and have the best stadiums.


----------



## weberton

Congrats Tokyo! It would be a great olympics!


----------



## sali_haci

alexandru.mircea said:


> Exactly. I think you'll get the 2024 EURO though, if you don't double it up (again) with an Olympic bid. Soon you'll be able to bid for the World Cup, actually.



Nah........... I don't care anymore. After so many lost bids I lost interest in hosting anything. It just won't happen.


----------



## IThomas

Excluding Asia, because Tokyo has just won the 2020 edition ...

From wikipedia I read:
Potential bids 
AFRICA Kenya Morocco South Africa
AMERICA Canada Mexico United States
EUROPE Azerbaijan France Germany Italy Russia Ukraine


----------



## Napo

Rome will bid for sure.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

2020 Tokyo 
2024 Paris
2028 New York City 
2032 Cape Town 
2036 Istanbul 
2040 Bangkok 
2044 Berlin/Rome 
2048 Melbourne/Sydney 

^^


----------



## geloboi0830

*The Announcement *


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Lokum said:


> I think europeans would not give us a tournament even if we would be the biggest economy of world and have the best stadiums.


Turkey should switch to AFC and leave UEFA like Australia did in Oceania.
You would be a big player in Asia and it would be easier to qualify for the big tournaments.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Does someone know what is the average cost of a bidding process like this?


----------



## couchsurf

Just feeling soo sad for Istanbul.
Congratulations to all of our Japanese friends!
You deserved it guys!
Greetings from Turkey.


----------



## MakaWella

As expected, Tokyo.. It's just smart from European voters to vote for Tokyo. Now European cities have again a chance for 2024, this wouldn't be the case if Istanbul would have been the winner for 2020.. Anyway, I think Istanbul should develop a better infrastructure and should increase their sporting quality of the city its just not really a sport city. Not just for the olympics, but for every big event they want to host and the city it self of course, so everybody can be really sure about a very good organized event without being in doubt.. But they really deserve a big event, so I hope they will be ready for 2024..


----------



## Brusmaw

Lokum said:


> I think europeans would not give us a tournament even if we would be the biggest economy of world and have the best stadiums.


The victim role is too much. Tokyo had an excellent bid and has an economy 13 times the size of Turkey, superior infrastructure, no civil war on its border and no religion of any kind. These are important factors to consider as well.


----------



## Lokum

MakaWella said:


> As expected, Tokyo.. It's just smart from European voters to vote for Tokyo. Now European cities have again a chance for 2024, this wouldn't be the case if Istanbul would have been the winner for 2020.. Anyway, I think Istanbul should develop a better infrastructure and should increase their sporting quality of the city its just not really a sport city. Not just for the olympics, but for every big event they want to host and the city it self of course, so everybody can be really sure about a very good organized event without being in doubt.. But they really deserve a big event, so I hope they will be ready for 2024..


^^

Tokyo also won for 2020 after lost with 2nd place for 2016


----------



## Homem

"WHY ISTANBUL SHOULD NOT BE SELECTED AS THE HOST FOR 2020"

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wax0k9m3g...OULD NOT BE SELECTED AS THE HOST FOR 2020.pdf

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Olimpiyatlara-Hayır/533108613393568?fref=ts


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Does someone know what is the average cost of a bidding process like this?


I don't know general numbers but the Munich bid for 2018 was about 33 Mio €.


----------



## ValenciaTierrayMar

Japan Economy / 日本経済:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arrest/逮捕: 
2013 3,90%	
2014 4%
2015 3,7% 
2016 4,3% --- Olympic Games in Rio 
2017 4,5% 
2018 4%
2019 3,4%
2020 2,7% --- Olympic Games in Tokio 
2021 3,5%
2022 4,5% --- Winter Olympic Games in ¿?
2023 5%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Population/ポピュレーション:
2013 127,9 milions
2014 135,59 milions
2015 148 milions
2016 155 milions --- Olympic Games in Rio
2017 160 milions
2018 167,40 milions
2019 172 milions
2020 179,9 milions --- Olympic Games in Tokio
2021 176 milions
2022 177 milions
2023 177,5 milions --- Winter Olympic Games in ¿?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Export/エクスポート:
2013 5,5%
2014 5,6% 
2015 6% 
2016 3,4% --- Olympic Games in Rio
2017 4,5%
2018 4%
2019 5%
2020 5,3% --- Olympic Games in Tokio
2021 5,9%
2022 6,6%
2023 7% --- Winter Olympic Games in ¿?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Investment/投資:
2013 13 of 100 gnp
2014 16 of 100 gnp
2015 25 of 100 gnp
2016 34 of 100 gnp --- Olympic Games in Rio
2017 45,6 of 100 gnp
2018 42,1 of 100 gnp
2019 32,8 of 100 gnp
2020 40 of 100 gnp --- Olympic Games in Tokio
2021 12 of 100 gnp
2022 14 of 100 gnp
2023 23,4 of 100 gnp --- Winter Olympic Games in ¿?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Debt/借金:
2013 222% of gnp
2014 230%% of gnp
2015 244% of gnp
2016 232% of gnp --- Olympic Games in Rio
2017 245,6% of gnp
2018 250% of gnp
2019 259,2% of gnp
2020 245,7% of gnp --- Olympic Games in Tokio
2021 249,6% of gnp
2022 280% of gnp --- Winter Olympic Games in ¿?
2023 320,4% of gnp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Economic GNP (PIB) (国民総生産):
2013 3,2%
2014 3%
2015 2,9%
2016 3,2% --- Olympic Games in Rio
2017 3,8%
2018 4,3%
2019 4,8%
2020 5,5% --- Olympic Games in Tokio
2021 5%
2022 4,5%
2023 4% --- Winter Olympic Games in ¿?


----------



## Dmerdude

geloboi0830 said:


> *those emotions *


LOL at the Turkish team:

Erdogan is not pleased


----------



## hugodiekonig

kadimsehir said:


> Madrid-Rome-Paris-Istanbul are candidates for 2024?


Include los angeles

So far paris and los angeles expressed their interest for 2024


----------



## luanvitorcosta

hugodiekonig said:


> Include los angeles
> 
> So far paris and los angeles expressed their interest for 2024


Toronto and Washington DC expressed too


----------



## luanvitorcosta

I wasn't surprised bc of Tokyo 2020, but I really expected a turkish victory. They could do a really awesome job, showing to the world a new international reality and a different culture, like Rio will do in 2016. 
But I'm pretty sure that Japan will rock it. They can do anything they want. It ll be a technological event. (But, PLEASE, change the Olympic Stadium's project. It's horrible and strange. They can do smthg better  )

Btw, I'm happy bc Madrid failed. Spain has hosted the games 20 years before. They should give up or try to host a Young Olympic Games...


----------



## OriK

Please, state your opinions in a more respectful way. ^^


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Well done Tokyo. 
Congrats. :cheers:


----------



## city_thing

Lokum said:


> I think europeans would not give us a tournament even if we would be the biggest economy of world and have the best stadiums.


Seriously, Istanbul has riots on the streets, terrible public transport, and a questionable human rights record.

Do you think after the disaster Sochi has turned out to be, the Olympic Committee would want to make a bad decision again?

Tokyo is a fantastic city, the biggest and brightest on earth, and after the shitty few years they've had, they deserve these games. Well done Tokyo!


----------



## GYEvanEFR

Both My Predictions, Tokyo v Istanbul; and Tokyo Wins, turned true.

Congratulations, Tokyo.
You've done well, Madrid & Istanbul.

Greetings from Indonesia.


----------



## GYEvanEFR

japanese001 said:


> Akira 2020 Olympic Signboard


XXX Olympiad?! That's 2012.
the 2020 is XXXII Olympiad.


----------



## zapor1

SkyLerm said:


> I just wish the real stadium finally look like the render. I don't want another flashy render that never get built.


This one will definitely be built as it is shown in the render. There's no way you can reveal a design in a high profile competition from such high profile architects only to go back on it.


----------



## geloboi0830

*Japan New National Stadium*
64632869


----------



## JorgeGt

Sad for Istanbul, but they will bid agian... Soon! I'm afraid that's not Madrid case, thrir bid improved a lot. hno:

Anyways... Congrats Tokyo, no doubt they will amaze us.


----------



## swifty78

I'm now wondering which European city will win 2024 since they never go more than 12 years without hosting?

Big congrats to Tokyo and be great watching them live in Australia for both 2018 and 2020 as timezones similar to us for live prime time


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo celebrates its victorious bid*










> People celebrate after hearing that Tokyo had been chosen to host the 2020 Olympic Games during a public viewing event in Tokyo September 8, 2013. Tokyo was awarded the 2020 summer Olympic Games on Saturday following a vote by the International Olympic Committee.
> (Toru Hanai/REUTERS)













> People celebrate after hearing that Tokyo had been chosen to host the 2020 Olympic Games during a public viewing event in Tokyo September 8, 2013. Tokyo was awarded the 2020 summer Olympic Games on Saturday following a vote by the International Olympic Committee.
> (Toru Hanai/REUTERS)


source


----------



## Judgejudy123

Congratulations Tokyo


----------



## Archbishop

Congrats Tokyo. This will be great.


----------



## geloboi0830

> "I think Tokyo prevailed definitely on the excellent quality of its bid, but the experience of the previous bid also played a valuable role. You have described yourselves as being a safe pair of hands. As a surgeon, this is something that appeals to me even though I didn't vote myself."


* — IOC President Jacques Rogge*



> "It was once more a decision between two principles. There you have one candidature addressing more the sense of tradition and stability and another candidature addresses the longing for new shores. This we have seen in the past also with different bids and this time the IOC members, in a fragile world, have decided in favor of tradition and stability."


* — IOC vice president Thomas Bach*



> "Since they became candidates, they all acquired reasonably serious problems. When you looked back at their presentations, especially Tokyo, I thought the princess was magnificent, just magnificent, and quite different from anybody else Japan had put in the field, so that was factor one. And factor two was the answer the prime minister gave on Fukushima."


* — Canadian IOC member Dick Pound*



> "I think they learned their lesson from the first time they bid and I think they performed very well today. I think Prime Minister (Shinzo) Abe gave all the right answers to the questions, like on Fukushima, so I think it was very good for Tokyo. I think Fukushima was an issue, but I think Prime Minister (Shinzo) Abe had a very good answer and we were satisfied with the answer."


* — IOC member Prince Tunku Imran of Malaysia*



> "I thought that the presentation that surprised me today was Tokyo. I thought they've really raised their game. They've become humorous and very much more full of emotion. I felt also that the whole of the presentation was about sports, and that the things that surround sports and I thought that was done very well indeed. There was emotion."


* — Philip Craven, president of the International Paralympic Committee*



> "I always look at what will be provided for the athletes first, and I was confident that in each case the athletes would all be taken care. Tokyo and the people of Japan have a lot on the line. They've been through a lot together with the tsunami and the nuclear reactor. It's a frightening thing. So they came together as a people."


* — U.S. IOC member Anita DeFrantz*



> "Tokyo is one of the world's most fascinating cities, and will provide a spectacular setting for the 2020 Olympic Games. Tokyo is particularly special to NBC as our rich Olympic heritage began there with the 1964 Olympic Games. We are excited to return in 2020, 56 years later, to broadcast what will be our 17th Olympic Games overall and 11th consecutive, and to bring the stories and performances of the world's greatest athletes home to American viewers."


* — Mark Lazarus, chairman of NBC Sports Group*


----------



## hugodiekonig

luanvitorcosta said:


> Toronto and Washington DC expressed too


Toronto was the runner up in 2008 Games bid last 2001

washitington DC and Los Angeles must have talks and one of them should back out of the bid. only 1 city per country is allowed to qualify for the final shortlisting of the bids


----------



## hugodiekonig

geloboi0830 said:


> * — IOC President Jacques Rogge*
> 
> 
> * — IOC vice president Thomas Bach*
> 
> 
> * — Canadian IOC member Dick Pound*
> 
> 
> * — IOC member Prince Tunku Imran of Malaysia*
> 
> 
> * — Philip Craven, president of the International Paralympic Committee*
> 
> 
> * — U.S. IOC member Anita DeFrantz*
> 
> 
> * — Mark Lazarus, chairman of NBC Sports Group*



Even IOC Pres is for Tokyo :cheer:


----------



## geloboi0830

hugodiekonig said:


> Toronto was the runner up in 2008 Games bid last 2001
> 
> washitington DC and Los Angeles must have talks and one of them should back out of the bid. only 1 city per country is allowed to qualify for the final shortlisting of the bids


is it possible for Toronto to bid for the winter olympics, not for summer?


----------



## luanvitorcosta

geloboi0830 said:


> is it possible for Toronto to bid for the winter olympics, not for summer?


It would be impossible Toronto or any canadian city host a winter olympics less than 20 years after Vancouver 2010. 

Toronto will use the Pan American Games 2015 as one of the bases to make the 2024 summer olympics bid stronger. They are working for this. For example, Rio used the 2007 Pan American Games in its bid for 2016 OG. 

I think the three strongers bids will be Toronto, Paris and one South African city.
It ll be really interesting. :banana:


----------



## Jennette

Trnovo said:


> Some people just need to let it go. Tokyo won, not Istanbul, nothing you say will change it, move on! Congratulations to Tokyo, their bid was my favourite and I am glad they won.


So you want people to stop discussing an event right after it has been finished.

Deal, but promise me that you will not speak a word of anything if your country wins the World Cup or something.


----------



## hugodiekonig

geloboi0830 said:


> is it possible for Toronto to bid for the winter olympics, not for summer?


I don't know the geographical setting of Toronto, but I think it could since it experiences Winter


----------



## Sakesin

*It's my favorite picture.*
*Congratulations to the city of* *Tokyo*









:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## MasonicStage™

Congratulations kay:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Congratulations to Tokyo and the Tokyo 2020 bid team kay: :applause::applause:


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ Citizens line up to form "Thank you" while others hold banners that read "Thank you" in Japanese to celebrate Tokyo winning the right to host the 2020 Summer Olympics at the Tokyo Municipal Government office square in Tokyo on Sunday. AP photo

Japan Today


----------



## Axelferis

Congratulations Tokyo! :cheers: :banana::kiss::carrot::dance::tyty:

A great country and serious on financial plan for great games


----------



## brummad

After watching all three presentations yesterday I think the order was correct. The Q&A for Tokyo was outstanding and in my opinion was the clincher in what could have been a much tighter vote. 
Right, thats my summer sorted in 2020!


----------



## www.sercan.de

JorgeGt said:


> Sad for Istanbul, but they will bid agian... Soon! I'm afraid that's not Madrid case, thrir bid improved a lot. hno:
> 
> Anyways... Congrats Tokyo, no doubt they will amaze us.


It looks like it was the last bid of Istanbul/Turkey. (As far as i understand Erdogan)



Can somebody make a post with the masterplan and the main venues.
And please not so many pics. (Just 5 per post etc)

Will open a new thread for Tokyo 2020



And BTW congrats to our Japanese friends 
After seeing our plan, it was clear that we won't win again. 

Turkish bids. 0-9 record 

2000: Olympics 
2004: Olympics 
2008: Olympics  and EURO 
2012: Olympics  and EURO 
2016: EURO 
2020: Olympics  and EURO


----------



## Lokum

IOC always giving same countries and cities the olympic games

2x London 2x Tokyo

Rio got the Olympic Games as suprise.


----------



## DaveyCakes

www.sercan.de said:


> Turkish bids. 0-9 record
> 
> 2000: Olympics
> 2004: Olympics
> 2008: Olympics  and EURO
> 2012: Olympics  and EURO
> 2016: EURO
> 2020: Olympics  and *EURO*


There must be a good chance that Istanbul will get the final and semi-finals? They'll definitely get at least a group-match package


----------



## www.sercan.de

I don't think that Turkey wants such a light EURO. They will say no to the UEFA and prefer to host the EURO 2024 or xxxx


----------



## Yuree

Congratulations *Tokyo*!!

:dance:

2018 Winter Olympic Games: Pyeongchang, South Korea

The end of this decade is going to be awesome for the Far East :cheers:


----------



## bolg

Lokum said:


> IOC always giving same countries and cities the olympic games
> 
> 2x London 2x Tokyo
> 
> Rio got the Olympic Games as suprise.


Considering that both Spain and Turkey are struggling with doping (and especially Spain has a history of trying to cover it up) I'm not surprised Tokyo got it. The Tokyo bid team were especially pushing the point that no Japanese athlete has ever been caught with doping in the Olympics or Paralympics.

Congratulations to Tokyo.

Let's hope squash makes it into the olympic roster today!


----------



## The seventh shape

Congrat Tokyo, but hasn't Japan enough debt problems already? They'll have to borrow massively to fund this.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

The seventh shape said:


> Congrat Tokyo, but hasn't Japan enough debt problems already? They'll have to borrow massively to fund this.


Not really. Tokyo is looking to spend USD 5B for the Games, 4.5B of which is already in the bank. Likewise, most venues are already in place, and will only be renovated. Take the National Stadium, for example, it will actually be renovated even before the Olympics, as it will host the Rugby World Cup in 2019. 

I am very happy Tokyo won! See you in 2020!


----------



## jts1882

Lokum said:


> IOC always giving same countries and cities the olympic games
> 
> 2x London 2x Tokyo
> 
> Rio got the Olympic Games as suprise.


3x London (1908, 1948, 2012), although it should be added that 1908 was an early one and 1948 an emergency hosting. On the other hand, FIFA don't treat bids from England very well.

I felt all three bids would have been good. I liked the idea of Istanbul as it would be new and different. It would be a shame if thy don't bid again. It's bad news for Madrid as I suspect Paris will be a strong candidate in 2024. Anyway, congratulations to Tokyo, we can be confident of a well-run and successful games with no drama in the preparations. It's nice feeling to have the Olympics in your city.


----------



## Cehennem

www.sercan.de said:


> It looks like it was the last bid of Istanbul/Turkey. (As far as i understand Erdogan)
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody make a post with the masterplan and the main venues.
> And please not so many pics. (Just 5 per post etc)
> 
> Will open a new thread for Tokyo 2020
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW congrats to our Japanese friends
> After seeing our plan, it was clear that we won't win again.
> 
> Turkish bids. 0-9 record
> 
> 2000: Olympics
> 2004: Olympics
> 2008: Olympics  and EURO
> 2012: Olympics  and EURO
> 2016: EURO
> 2020: Olympics  and EURO


Ehm Sercan don't you forget Expo 2015 in Izmir?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Expo 2015 AND 2020


----------



## Cehennem

www.sercan.de said:


> Expo 2015 AND 2020


Noooooo, the decision will be in december.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Dubai will get the EXPO
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/uae-will-win-expo-2020-bid-nyt-2013-08-27-1.518964


Still nobody for the TOKYO thread information?


----------



## Cehennem

www.sercan.de said:


> Dubai will get the EXPO
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/uae-will-win-expo-2020-bid-nyt-2013-08-27-1.518964
> 
> 
> Still nobody for the TOKYO thread information?


I knowbut it is a rumors,nothing of official.

About TokyoI have the three bid books with the info, and more but I'm very lazy.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Damn this wrestling presentation is lame hno:

The only reason why it could stay in the program instead of squash would be it's olympic history. But that shouldn't be an excuse.
The squash presentation was amazing. I would really like to see it in Tokyo.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

www.sercan.de said:


> Still nobody for the TOKYO thread information?


Would be nice if you reopen the closed thread then probably somebody will do the work the next days... :cheers:


----------



## foxmulder

I would have been picked Tokyo, too, among these three. So, good pick. I was thinking vote might have been a little bit closer though. Turkey had no chance at all.


----------



## japanese001

geloboi0830 said:


> ^^ Citizens line up to form "Thank you" while others hold banners that read "Thank you" in Japanese to celebrate Tokyo winning the right to host the 2020 Summer Olympics at the Tokyo Municipal Government office square in Tokyo on Sunday. AP photo
> 
> Japan Today


This is about you.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Wrestling will be at 2020 and 2024 Olympics!


----------



## bolg

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Damn this wrestling presentation is lame hno:
> 
> The only reason why it could stay in the program instead of squash would be it's olympic history. But that shouldn't be an excuse.
> The squash presentation was amazing. I would really like to see it in Tokyo.


I agree. Wrestling is only living on its history as an olympic sport, the wrestling displayed in London wasn't worthy the Olympics though.

Squash on the other hand doesn't suffer from a corrupt federation or ambiguous rules. It's a high paced sport that I think till draw a lot of viewers and new players.

Wrestling remains. Sigh. :bash:


----------



## adeaide

*Full version of Istanbul Presentation*

..


----------



## adeaide

Sorry for above title...
I don't know how to delete..

anyway..
source is youtube.com/v/LTlHYrVPLWc?version=3&hl=ko_KR"


----------



## redspork02

CONGRATULATIONS TOKYO!!! 2020

From America. 

2024 ???? Whos next?


----------



## Ilgar

Olympics in Istanbul would bring peace to that region. 

Congratulations Tokyo


----------



## mckeenan

Well, as an Spaniard myself, first of all i want to congrat Tokyo for their success. Given the proved hability of the japanese to solve problems, their foremost possition as technological vanguard of the world, and their well known sportmanship, I am sure 2020 games will be a great success. 

Congrats also to Istambul. Their candidature was probably the most stimulant on the cultural side, set in a ancient, modern, growing, nation with a western aim, plus an eastern well preserved essence and heritage. 

As for the spanish side, i think many of us had a bittersweet feeling. Effort and public support was outstanding. We know that culturally, Madrid had a lot to offer in terms of history, respect, integration, lifestyle and much more. But admiteddly, the economical circunstances are not those most desirable in order to organise an Olympics.

Surprisingly enough (or maybe not), local media and political parties had changed the crises issue into an advantadge: it will be better for the economy, it will create jobs, it will improve the external image of the country, they say. Well, as i said in an older post, i don't think Olympics are such a deal economically at short, or even middle term. A huge public investment is needed in the first place, only to get a lot of temporary jobs and a temporary consume rising during the Olympics .

So... it is clear to me that having an Olympics is not as good as some may think for the economy, in fact if you are having economical issues, it could be even worse to have such an expenditure. 
So... ¿who is to gain with Madrid Olympics? Well, it is complicated to answer withouth going a bit into politics.... 

Over the past 5 years or so, there had been a growing criticism on the so called "Transición" (the transit from the dictatorship to democracy in the late 70s, involving legalisation of forbidden parties, restoration of the monarchy, modern laws and regulations, and approving of a national constitution cart). It had been praised for decades by politicians, journalists and academics, but people are now understanding that, in the end, it was also a transit for some prominent people in the old Franco's regime (though not exactly close to him in politics) into an untouchable bussiness elite that gathers around the figure of the king. 

Now we're getting into it. Many national big building firms as SACYR, FCC, or ITs as Indra, are owned by this elite. All those big national giants eventually end winning the contracts (railways, motorways, buildings, IT solutions) , because the whole system in Spain is built to favour them. This has been happening in Spain for decades, and the supposed social benefits of this national protectionism (tax revenues, jobs, etc) are totally missing these days; on the contrary, job regulations are being loosened to favour those big national corporations. The Transición's elite keep winning, by drawing the big public money into their pockets, while the middle class keep supporting the country. 
Each and every big event held in Spain in the last decades (Sevilla Expo92, Barcelona Olympics, Barcelona Forum, etc. ) has been a big effort for the people (higher taxes, etc) and a big earning to the elite.

The politicians, of course, earn money by favouring those big firms (elite families) by proposing laws that are good for them. Anyway, both socialists and conservatives are under heavy criticism these days. What is happening in Spain in the last years is, in the overall, a major breakdown of the production model, that was fully predictable, but none of the parties were bold enough to "take the bull by its horns" (taking care of the problem). Our service based economy depends in a great amount on tourism and housing. If one of those happens to be exhaust, we're fucked. So we're fucked right now. 

Also, basques and catalonians are still aiming, more or less openly, for independence. Monarchy is being opening questioned, and by all means at its lower popularity point, though a majority still supports it. Spain is a relatively young democracy, that need a decade or two to heal old wounds and reformulate its economy and politics. Many people are afraid, specially those being questioned (Monarchy, dual party political system, bussiness elites). Those people are the most prominent endorsers of the Madrid 2020 candidature, because they see this big national event as a (fake) curtain call of the crises, thus an end on the public argument on them. Also it is a very profitable event for a bunch of people.

In the end, i cannot help but lament on Madrid losing. Though i'm very critical with monarchy, it is clear that Prince Philip is a true olympism supporter, and managed to gather a lot of sport people and prominent personalities of all kind around Madrid 2020. Public support was awesome, and as i said, Madrid has much and more to offer to the world. On the other hand, we had suffer a housing bubble, and have little desire to suffer an Olympic bubble in order to support an archaic family-based oligarchy and help to preserve monarchy and party system.


----------



## Knitemplar

hugodiekonig said:


> I don't know the geographical setting of Toronto, but I think it could since it experiences Winter


Don't you think the Canadians would've thought of this before?? U need an 800m drop mountain and other slopes for ALL the snow events within a 100km or less radius of the anchor city, ideally. Those AREN't available around Toronto -- thus negating any chances for a Winter bid.


----------



## coldstar

japanese001 said:


> Worst.
> Really annoying.
> This year's theme It was [magic].


Get out from Japan, poor korean


----------



## geloboi0830

New thread for Tokyo 2020 Olympics please?


----------



## japanese001

coldstar said:


> Get out from Japan, poor korean




You are not a Japanese.

>>Hiroshima to Fukushima The Sun Rises Again! 

Japanese does not do this writing.
By the way, I am 100% Japanese.
You can sent me mail in Japanese characters if you're Japanese.


----------



## Jim856796

I appreciate Tokyo winning the hosting rights to the 32nd Olympic Summer Games, but it's too bad about Madrid being eliminated on the first ballot; some of their new permanent sports venues (like the aquatics venue) would probably end up going to waste.


----------



## adeaide

*Full version of Istanbul Presentation*


----------



## IThomas

*Madrid and Istanbul Respond Differently to Rejection by Olympics*
Madrid and Istanbul started counting the costs on Sunday of failing once more to be named an Olympic host, after Tokyo was chosen to organize the 2020 Games. That cost could be higher for Madrid, whose population, hit hard by record unemployment and a long recession, had rallied around the idea that the Games could help create jobs and revive the image and economy of Spain. In contrast, large groups of people in the central Taksim district in Istanbul celebrated their city’s Olympic defeat on Saturday night. They argued that the Turkish government had tried to use the Olympics as an excuse to ignore environmental concerns and proceed with large-scale building projects. With 80 percent of its earmarked Olympic venues already completed, Madrid’s bid was centered on a straightforward argument: we have built the sites already, so let us at least use them.

Madrid, Spain’s capital and largest city, now faces a new challenge, as it scrambles to reduce $9.2 billion in debt as it figures out what to do with some of its half-built or underused sports centers, including a water sports complex that was to serve as the Olympic swimming pool. Construction on the aquatic center started in 2004, but the work was halted four years later amid budget overruns as Spain’s construction bubble burst. Among Madrid’s other underexploited flagship sites is the Caja Mágica, or Magic Box, a tennis center with a retractable roof that opened in 2009, with intentions of holding Olympic events. The center ended up costing $387 million, compared with an initial budget of $158 million, but it has been used little since, except for a Masters tennis tournament held each May. 

The voting was carried out in Buenos Aires by secret ballot, making it impossible to know why members of the International Olympic Committee favored Tokyo over Istanbul and Madrid. But a negative factor shared by the two losing cities, their countries’ response to doping in sports, might have played a role. Turkey recently announced a “zero tolerance” stance on doping after a string of positive test results that led to the ban of more than 30 athletes by the Turkish Athletics Federation. In 2011, however, Turkey lost its World Anti-Doping Agency accreditation after failing to comply with international standards...*MORE*


----------



## adeaide

Is there anyone who has full version presentation of Madrid and Tokyo? 





adeaide said:


>


----------



## geloboi0830

Link to the official TOKYO 2020 thread *TOKYO 2020 - Summer Olympic Games / Games of the XXXII Olympiad*


----------



## Knitemplar

Jim856796 said:


> I appreciate Tokyo winning the hosting rights to the 32nd Olympic Summer Games, but it's too bad about Madrid being eliminated on the first ballot; some of their new permanent sports venues (like the aquatics venue) would probably end up going to waste.


Well, who asked them to build them in the first place, w/o the promise of an Olympics? Not the IOC. Just the mad Madrilenos thought in their cabezas that if they built them, the Games would come. BIG MISCALCULATION!


----------



## adeaide

*Vote Result*

It's Korean language, but may be easily understood this image.


----------



## <tune>

:dance::dance::dance::dance:

CONGRATULATIONS TOKYO!!! and Welcome back to ASIA!!!


----------



## Ekumenopolis

mckeenan said:


> Well, as an Spaniard myself, first of all i want to congrat Tokyo for their success. Given the proved hability of the japanese to solve problems, their foremost possition as technological vanguard of the world, and their well known sportmanship, I am sure 2020 games will be a great success.
> 
> Congrats also to Istambul. Their candidature was probably the most stimulant on the cultural side, set in a ancient, modern, growing, nation with a western aim, plus an eastern well preserved essence and heritage.
> 
> As for the spanish side, i think many of us had a bittersweet feeling. Effort and public support was outstanding. We know that culturally, Madrid had a lot to offer in terms of history, respect, integration, lifestyle and much more. But admiteddly, the economical circunstances are not those most desirable in order to organise an Olympics.
> 
> Surprisingly enough (or maybe not), local media and political parties had changed the crises issue into an advantadge: it will be better for the economy, it will create jobs, it will improve the external image of the country, they say. Well, as i said in an older post, i don't think Olympics are such a deal economically at short, or even middle term. A huge public investment is needed in the first place, only to get a lot of temporary jobs and a temporary consume rising during the Olympics .
> 
> So... it is clear to me that having an Olympics is not as good as some may think for the economy, in fact if you are having economical issues, it could be even worse to have such an expenditure.
> So... ¿who is to gain with Madrid Olympics? Well, it is complicated to answer withouth going a bit into politics....
> 
> Over the past 5 years or so, there had been a growing criticism on the so called "Transición" (the transit from the dictatorship to democracy in the late 70s, involving legalisation of forbidden parties, restoration of the monarchy, modern laws and regulations, and approving of a national constitution cart). It had been praised for decades by politicians, journalists and academics, but people are now understanding that, in the end, it was also a transit for some prominent people in the old Franco's regime (though not exactly close to him in politics) into an untouchable bussiness elite that gathers around the figure of the king.
> 
> Now we're getting into it. Many national big building firms as SACYR, FCC, or ITs as Indra, are owned by this elite. All those big national giants eventually end winning the contracts (railways, motorways, buildings, IT solutions) , because the whole system in Spain is built to favour them. This has been happening in Spain for decades, and the supposed social benefits of this national protectionism (tax revenues, jobs, etc) are totally missing these days; on the contrary, job regulations are being loosened to favour those big national corporations. The Transición's elite keep winning, by drawing the big public money into their pockets, while the middle class keep supporting the country.
> Each and every big event held in Spain in the last decades (Sevilla Expo92, Barcelona Olympics, Barcelona Forum, etc. ) has been a big effort for the people (higher taxes, etc) and a big earning to the elite.
> 
> The politicians, of course, earn money by favouring those big firms (elite families) by proposing laws that are good for them. Anyway, both socialists and conservatives are under heavy criticism these days. What is happening in Spain in the last years is, in the overall, a major breakdown of the production model, that was fully predictable, but none of the parties were bold enough to "take the bull by its horns" (taking care of the problem). Our service based economy depends in a great amount on tourism and housing. If one of those happens to be exhaust, we're fucked. So we're fucked right now.
> 
> Also, basques and catalonians are still aiming, more or less openly, for independence. Monarchy is being opening questioned, and by all means at its lower popularity point, though a majority still supports it. Spain is a relatively young democracy, that need a decade or two to heal old wounds and reformulate its economy and politics. Many people are afraid, specially those being questioned (Monarchy, dual party political system, bussiness elites). Those people are the most prominent endorsers of the Madrid 2020 candidature, because they see this big national event as a (fake) curtain call of the crises, thus an end on the public argument on them. Also it is a very profitable event for a bunch of people.
> 
> In the end, i cannot help but lament on Madrid losing. Though i'm very critical with monarchy, it is clear that Prince Philip is a true olympism supporter, and managed to gather a lot of sport people and prominent personalities of all kind around Madrid 2020. Public support was awesome, and as i said, Madrid has much and more to offer to the world. On the other hand, we had suffer a housing bubble, and have little desire to suffer an Olympic bubble in order to support an archaic family-based oligarchy and help to preserve monarchy and party system.


99% agreed.

But i must say, public support wasn't so big, most of the people i talked about it agrees. Looks like someone (from the bidding comitee) said "91% of the population supports M2020" and the media repeated it constantly till it became a (false) truth. A LOT of people (incuding myself) were against this, just because we already knew who was interested, who would have a great profit out of it... and who would pay the party. Us, as always. Because of that, i insist, maybe the support was mild and about 60-70% tops. And because of it, the news were kindly received in a lot of places (being the Alcalá Street party bunch the sad face of the people in the media).


----------



## IThomas

*4 American Cities That Should Have Hosted the 2020 Summer Olympics*

The first Olympic Games were meant as a sign of world unity and genial athletic competition. The games put the civil wars in Greece on hiatus long enough to honor the Olympic gods. Now, fast forward almost 2,800 years and the first games are still remembered and honored. Unfortunately some see that honor as being corrupted by corporations and politics, especially as President Barack Obama, Russian President Putin, and former British Prime Minister Tony Blair compete to bring the Olympics to their country. But there is great pride and honor in hosting the Games and carrying the legacy set forth long ago.

There is a rich history between the U.S. and the Olympics. The 100th anniversary for the modern Olympics was celebrated in Atlanta, Georgia in 1996. The records held by Jesse Owens, the Dream Team, and Michael Phelps made them famous on a world stage. The U.S. is not only one of the dominant medalists in the Summer Games, but who can forget the U.S. hockey team in 1980 when they beat the Soviets? Or the turnaround of the Salt Lake City Winter Games that Mitt Romney is responsible for?

The U.S. hosted the Summer Olympics four times in three separate cities — Los Angeles in 1932 and 1984 — more than any other country. That leaves other prominent cities such as Philadelphia, Dallas, Chicago, and New York as possible future 2024 host cities. With 2020 out of the picture, that gives these cities more time to prepare and compete against each to make it to the international round.

To make it before the USOC is stringent enough. Aside from the construction costs, the city is expected to raise $3 billion and have 45,000 hotel rooms available to accommodate the surge of athletes, media, and spectators. A well-developed public transportation and workforce totaling 200,000 is also expected to make the city competitive with other international venues.

1. Philadelphia, Philadelphia
The City of Brotherly Love would make a perfect host city for the Olympics. The first step has already been made. Mayor Nutter responded to the USOC's recent invitation for presentations. The USOC selected Chicago over Philadelphia as their official bid before the IOC for 2016.

2. Dallas, Texas
The ideals behind the Olympics, peace, unity, and fostering development among underserved communities through sports are evidenced in the Dallas 2024's Legacy Foundation. The sports venues are already newly built, beginning with the new Cowboys Stadium, and public transportation is already built around the sports facilities. A portion of the 1994 FIFA World Cup was held at the legendary Cotton Bowl. The main focus is also not only the games themselves, but the lasting impact the games will have on the infrastructure and regional pride, hence the legacy foundation.

3. Chicago, Illinois
The biggest supporter for a theoretical 2024 Chicago Games would likely be Barack Obama. The president and First Lady Michelle Obama pursued the possibility for their hometown to host the 2016 Games, but ended up reaching fourth place and losing to Rio De Janeiro, Brazil. At least President Obama did the best he could, even though he came back home on the losing side.

4. New York City, New York
New York City is not new to bidding for the Olympic Games. Their 2012 bid lost out to London. The city still benefited from its failed 2012 bid, possibly laying the foundation for another attempt. As a previous finalist, plans were already roughly laid out where the Olympic Village and other venues would be located or built. Who can forget the unfortunately failed effort to build the West Side Stadium? There are advantages and disadvantages to NYC hosting the Olympics. Even with a population over 8 million, there would be no problem on finding enough accommodation space for the athletes. The money to sponsor and buy tickets is there. The mass transit system is already good and the two subway extensions will be completed by 2024. However, with all the athletic real estate development across the boroughs, public financing is limited.

Tokyo won the bid against Istanbul and Madrid. The city will be home to thousands of athletes and spectators alike for a handful of weeks and will have ample time to prepare for the extravaganza. Surprisingly, the USOC did not place a bid for 2020. The Olympic Games have been around since Greece was the main world power. It is a sign of pride to host the Olympics, something that the U.S. has done more than any other country. Cities such as Philadelphia, Dallas, Chicago, and New York are just a few of American cities that have the potential to host the Olympic Games. The opportunity to bid for 2020 has passed, but 2024 is a whole new ballgame.

*policymic.com*


----------



## Rckr88

TOKYO 2020!!!


----------



## Mo Rush

zapor1 said:


> This one will definitely be built as it is shown in the render. There's no way you can reveal a design in a high profile competition from such high profile architects only to go back on it.


mega lols


----------



## Lord David

The USOC didn't bid for 2020 because of conflicts with the IOC over revenue sharing (which has since been resolved).

Had Chicago bid again, it would have been strong, but the stadium proposal for 2016 wasn't so great in terms of legacy. If they solved this somehow, then it would have bee a strong bid.

NYC would have had some new venues built as a direct result of the failed 2012 (such as New Meadowlands Stadium which came to be because the West Side Stadium failed), as well as Citi Field being built,


----------



## geloboi0830

The intense announcement 
*BANZAI!* *BANZAI!* *BANZAI!*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Is it possible to see which countries vote for which city?


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ it would be impossible, for they have voted through a secret ballot.
unless the members will each tell which city they have voted.


----------



## repin

*full version presentation of Tokyo*







[/QUOTE]





adeaide said:


> Is there anyone who has full version presentation of Madrid and Tokyo?


----------



## repin

*full version presentation of Madrid*


----------



## George_D

www.sercan.de said:


> Is it possible to see which countries vote for which city?


France voted for Tokyo obviously


----------



## Edil Arda




----------



## Angelfoc

Official news from Spain: Madrid will not return to appear to the Olympic Games.

Bye bye 2024, 2028 and 2032.

2036 Probably?


----------



## Kutsuit

The more I think about it, the more I'm glad Istanbul didn't win the 2020 Olympics host city election. It would've been regarded as a political victory for Erdogan and his party, which I think is the last thing Turkey needs right now. Hopefully Istanbul bids again for the 2024 Olympics. By the next bidding process in 2015, I hope Turkey will have a more competent leader and political party in power. Moreover, the country will have more time to develop, as Edil Arda said in the previous pages, and also more time to continue its integration with Europe and the Western World in general. Anyhow, I'd like to wish Istanbul the best in its future endeavors!


----------

